# J Crew ~aholics Thread!



## TxGlam

J CREW I LOVE YOU....well not always (umm you know, like those times you mysteriously forget to put discount codes/coupons in my catalogs or when I sign into my online account) but hey, it's still a great love-hate relationship we have!

So, I've been wanting to start a thread where J Crew shoppers can post their recent purchases, fave items, pics, links, comments, etc...! 

Let's get it started!!


----------



## TxGlam

One of my fave and most worn items this year had been the ever so comfy and cute Viscose Tango Tank! I hope they come out with even more colors for spring!

http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Catalogs/2...0~15~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~tango/20061.jsp


I even wore it on the plane a few weeks ago since it is so comfy! This color is my favorite one..


----------



## prof ash

^^ so pretty!!!! i don't have pics of me wearing any j. crew clothes, but my favorites are my cardigans. i have long ones, shorter ones, and love wearing them with several pearl necklaces for work.


----------



## queenvictoria2

My cardigans are my favorite also  Especially the featherweight cashmere ones!


----------



## Chi town Chanel

TxGlam said:


> One of my fave and most worn items this year had been the ever so comfy and cute Viscose Tango Tank! I hope they come out with even more colors for spring!
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Catalogs/2...0~15~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~tango/20061.jsp
> 
> 
> I even wore it on the plane a few weeks ago since it is so comfy! This color is my favorite one..



I have the tango tank too!  Same color.  It is extremely comfy and looks cute with a cardi thrown over.  I love it!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I have a love/hate relationship w/ J.crew.  Especially lately, since they've forgotten to add gcs and discount codes to all of my catalog.  
I have over 80 jcrew cardigans (i'm sucker for their cardis). 
I finally bought a gray sherpa lined hoodie. Its so warm.  
In my avatar, I'm wearing jcrew bow skirt (i have 3 of them) and my jcrew penelope mjs. 
That tank is def on my list.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Yay!  Thank you for this thread - J Crew is my absolute love!  Right now I am loving their long cardis, leggings (online only), sherpa lined hoody.  Their favorite fit tanks are my must have for layering.

My favorite cardi right now (I have one in black and one in the fawn color):

http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...sweaters/longcardigans/PRDOVR~20236/20236.jsp

and I love this sweater in vintage rose, need to get in there to try one on to see about the length:
http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...t/NewArrivals/sweaters/PRDOVR~20824/20824.jsp


----------



## Needanotherbag

And am dying for cashmere after xmas sale - I NEED this is the hydrangea and burgundy:
http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...sweaters/jcrewcashmere/PRDOVR~20925/20925.jsp


----------



## DC-Cutie

oh, this is a GREAT thread.  

Hello, I'm DC-Cutie and I'm a J.Crew~aholic....  proud of it!!!

Here is a sneak peek at my sweaters from J. Crew.  This isn't even 1/2 of them.  I was bored and started folding..


----------



## vlore

TxGlam said:


> One of my fave and most worn items this year had been the ever so comfy and cute Viscose Tango Tank! I hope they come out with even more colors for spring!
> 
> 
> I even wore it on the plane a few weeks ago since it is so comfy! This color is my favorite one..



Love this tank (haven't gotten it yet)...I saw it at the store paired with a cardi...ohhh so cute!

I absolutely  their Merino Wool cardis...they are light and usually have beautiful prints. And I am addicted to their jewelry!!! 

On my wishlist right now, I have this:
Marled Wool Cardigan: http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...ry/sweaters/woolblends/PRDOVR~20270/20270.jsp

Dapple Dot Cardigan (so sweet)http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...tegory/sweaters/merino/PRDOVR~19804/19804.jsp


----------



## vlore

makes me wonder what they are going to do for Black Friday. I don't remember what they did last year. Any guesses?


----------



## sheanabelle

Needanotherbag said:


> Yay!  Thank you for this thread - J Crew is my absolute love!  Right now I am loving their long cardis, leggings (online only), sherpa lined hoody.  Their favorite fit tanks are my must have for layering.
> 
> My favorite cardi right now (I have one in black and one in the fawn color):
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Shop_By_Category/sweaters/longcardigans/PRDOVR~20236/20236.jsp
> 
> and I love this sweater in vintage rose, need to get in there to try one on to see about the length:
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Feature_Assortment/NewArrivals/sweaters/PRDOVR~20824/20824.jsp



I bought the same cardi in gray and plan on buying the fawn & black, it is truly an awesome sweater!


----------



## sheanabelle

my new favorite thread!

i bought this coat yesterday, and the blazer in gray.









here's a pic of a perfect tank, merino cardi and locket necklace, all jcrew.





and here's a coat from them last winter that I love.


----------



## TxGlam

Wow we have some serious J Crew lover, so exciting! I will have to post some more stuff tonight...gotta get ready for a kiddie bday party...probably wearing something J Crew


----------



## TxGlam

ash14vwb said:


> ^^ so pretty!!!! i don't have pics of me wearing any j. crew clothes, but my favorites are my cardigans. i have long ones, shorter ones, and love wearing them with several pearl necklaces for work.



I love their cardi's too but most of the time they sleeves are too short for my long arms and it drives me nuts! They are almost always 3/4 ish on me...although I did buy the new bling button cardi in guava yesterday and surprisingly the sleeves are long! Yes!!

http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...t/NewArrivals/sweaters/PRDOVR~21037/21037.jsp


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ yeah, a lot of my cardis, the sleeves arent long enough.  but i just push them up and go about my biz.  
Theres a sequin cardi that I want, but I cant find it on the site.  The sequins go down the lapel and the back of the neck- its 138.  I have to have it!!!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

DC-Cutie said:


> oh, this is a GREAT thread.
> 
> Hello, I'm DC-Cutie and I'm a J.Crew~aholic....  proud of it!!!
> 
> Here is a sneak peek at my sweaters from J. Crew.  This isn't even 1/2 of them.  I was bored and started folding..


this is some serious cardi-porn.


----------



## choozen1ne

Over half of my warobe is from J Crew - their V-Neck sweaters are a everyday staple
I have about 25 argyle sweaters from JCrew that I wear year round  and about 30 pairs of argyle socks 
And I have no idea how many long sleeve button up and tissue tees I have 
I have 5 winter coats and I am thinking of getting the pea coat this year in dried wisteria ( the purple color ) I could go on and on abotu how much I love that store I am however really dissappointed that again this year they have no holiday argyles - I make me sad 
If I get a chance this weekend I will post some pics of my argyle and my Plum Pea coat from 08 - i got the very last Plum Pea coat in the company


----------



## Needanotherbag

vlore said:


> Love this tank (haven't gotten it yet)...I saw it at the store paired with a cardi...ohhh so cute!
> 
> I absolutely  their Merino Wool cardis...they are light and usually have beautiful prints. And I am addicted to their jewelry!!!
> 
> On my wishlist right now, I have this:
> Marled Wool Cardigan: http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Shop_By_Category/sweaters/woolblends/PRDOVR~20270/20270.jsp
> 
> Dapple Dot Cardigan (so sweet)http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Shop_By_Category/sweaters/merino/PRDOVR~19804/19804.jsp



Oh yes, that Marled Cardi is on my want list too - looks nice and thick and comfy!

I've got my destroyed Matchstick jeans on today - I really like them, though they dont retain their shape longer than a day, so I have to wash them frequently, so they probably wont last too long...


----------



## Needanotherbag

You all know that the black friday sale starts online at midnight Thanksgiving night, right?  Cant wait!


----------



## sammieee

I am going home for Thanksgiving and hopefully picking up the Silk Frances cami in moraccan blue (http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Shop_By_Category/shirtstops/camisblouses/PRDOVR~17428/17428.jsp).

I think this would look wonderful underneath a blazer or cardi, will pick up a couple other colors if they have them in my size.


----------



## natmk28

vlore said:


> On my wishlist right now, I have this:
> Marled Wool Cardigan: http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...ry/sweaters/woolblends/PRDOVR~20270/20270.jsp
> 
> Dapple Dot Cardigan (so sweet)http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...tegory/sweaters/merino/PRDOVR~19804/19804.jsp



vlore- I have the marled wool cardi and am very much thinking about returning, maybe its just me, but I find it bulky and unflattering though really warm.

I love this thread- I own sooo many jcrew sweaters, cardis, skirts and tees-sadly no coats, that needs to change, I need this I think. Its even on sale!!


----------



## plr16

Does anyone have any idea why they seem to be sold out of some of their black cashmere items, which incredibly delayed ship dates? Two black cashmere sweaters I have wanted to purchase are now "Ship (insert date way too far away!)".


----------



## vlore

Needanotherbag said:


> You all know that the black friday sale starts online at midnight Thanksgiving night, right?  Cant wait!



wonder what the 'sale' would be....I'm excited!


----------



## Needanotherbag

plr16 said:


> Does anyone have any idea why they seem to be sold out of some of their black cashmere items, which incredibly delayed ship dates? Two black cashmere sweaters I have wanted to purchase are now "Ship (insert date way too far away!)".



I've always assumed that meant that their manufacturer hadnt supplied all of the ordered amounts of the item yet.


----------



## PinkLady85

TxGlam said:


> One of my fave and most worn items this year had been the ever so comfy and cute Viscose Tango Tank! I hope they come out with even more colors for spring!
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Catalogs/2...0~15~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~tango/20061.jsp
> 
> 
> I even wore it on the plane a few weeks ago since it is so comfy! This color is my favorite one..



This looks so hot on you that now I have to get it too!!


----------



## sheanabelle

talldrnkofwater said:


> ^^ yeah, a lot of my cardis, the sleeves arent long enough.  but i just push them up and go about my biz.
> Theres a sequin cardi that I want, but I cant find it on the site.  The sequins go down the lapel and the back of the neck- its 138.  I have to have it!!!




http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...~15~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~sequin/20377.jsp


----------



## plr16

Needanotherbag said:


> I've always assumed that meant that their manufacturer hadnt supplied all of the ordered amounts of the item yet.




Aw. Both sweaters had been in stock and went out of stock in black in a size small. I might have to size down because I really like one.


----------



## TxGlam

talldrnkofwater said:


> this is some serious cardi-porn.



LOL @ cardi-porn!


----------



## TxGlam

Needanotherbag said:


> You all know that the black friday sale starts online at midnight Thanksgiving night, right?  Cant wait!




Ooh no I didn't! Thanks! Now I know what I'll be doing at exactly midnight on Thanksgiving. Do you know what will be on sale?


----------



## TxGlam

sammieee said:


> I am going home for Thanksgiving and hopefully picking up the Silk Frances cami in moraccan blue (http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Shop_By_Category/shirtstops/camisblouses/PRDOVR~17428/17428.jsp).
> 
> I think this would look wonderful underneath a blazer or cardi, will pick up a couple other colors if they have them in my size.



:welcome2:Sammiee!
I like the Frances cami! Although, I am so sick of dealing with silk so I'm trying to cut back on -dry clean only pain in my booty items - but if it goes on sale for thanksgiving, then I'm totally buying.


----------



## TxGlam

sheanabelle said:


> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Shop_By_Category/sweaters/merino/PRDOVR~20377/99101881872/ENE~1+2+3+22+4294967294+20~~~0~15~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~sequin/20377.jsp



I tried this on in store and its really cute!


----------



## TxGlam

I wore my bling button cardi for the 1st time today and noticed after I took it off that it has a big hole below the armpit...after 3 hrs of wear! Not cool... for quality.

Pics:


Wearing a size XS in the bling cardi for reference

Also love my Wool pleated-silk chimera jacket in charcoal, the Tissue sparkling rose tee & silk cascade ruffle jacket


----------



## PursePrincess

I just bought the Studio Wool Pants in Copper. They were on sale and I can't rave enough. OMG they are fantastic. Perfectly tailored and the color is so unique, like a perfect autumn rust.


----------



## stefeilnately

Its so sad that Jcrew does ship to Singapore at the moment as I am really in love with their items...So I have to depend on ebay...

This is one of my fav...the jacket cardigan!







Colour is antique stone.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

heres one of my fave j.crew shoes.  J.crew coralies in bright blue (i also have them in mint green) and j.crew satin trim cardi


----------



## DC-Cutie

TxGlam said:


> I wore my bling button cardi for the 1st time today and noticed after I took it off that it has a big hole below the armpit...after 3 hrs of wear! Not cool... for quality.



Take it back to the store.  Even though they say items must be unworn, that is a defect.

and don't you just love that Jacket.  I got it too and got so many compliments the day I wore it.  Probably 90% of my wardrobe is J. Crew.  My co-workers call me "little Michelle *****" - nice compliment


----------



## BagsAreMyBabies

talldrnkofwater said:


> I have a love/hate relationship w/ J.crew.  Especially lately, since they've forgotten to add gcs and discount codes to all of my catalog.
> I have over 80 jcrew cardigans (i'm sucker for their cardis).
> I finally bought a gray sherpa lined hoodie. Its so warm.
> In my avatar, I'm wearing jcrew bow skirt (i have 3 of them) and my jcrew penelope mjs.
> That tank is def on my list.



GREAT thread! Talldrnkofwater - I have the same skirt in the coral color. Your aqua color was the one i originally wanted but when it first came out and I tried it on, I hadn't lost enough baby weight yet. A few month later, they went on sale and I was down to a size 8 at that point, but the blue was gone. I got the coral, which isn't a color I usually wear, but it's actually really nice. Of course, by the time I break it out next summer, it will probably be too big, but hopefully the tailor will be able to adjust it!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^  i bought it during red card promotion.  I have all the colors except the green.
Sometimes I hate buying their skirts because they stretch out so much.


----------



## sheanabelle

TxGlam said:


> I wore my bling button cardi for the 1st time today and noticed after I took it off that it has a big hole below the armpit...after 3 hrs of wear! Not cool... for quality.
> 
> Pics:
> 
> 
> Wearing a size XS in the bling cardi for reference
> 
> Also love my Wool pleated-silk chimera jacket in charcoal, the Tissue sparkling rose tee & silk cascade ruffle jacket




I LOVE the chimera jacket on you, sooo cute! What size did you get?


----------



## TxGlam

DC-Cutie said:


> Take it back to the store.  Even though they say items must be unworn, that is a defect.
> 
> and don't you just love that Jacket.  I got it too and got so many compliments the day I wore it.  Probably 90% of my wardrobe is J. Crew.  My co-workers call me "little Michelle *****" - nice compliment



True, I will probably take it to the store tomorrow and see if I can exchange...now shall I get the same cardi again or get something else?

Wow-90% j crew...that's great! Do you blog? Would love to see you model some more stuff!


----------



## TxGlam

sheanabelle said:


> I LOVE the chimera jacket on you, sooo cute! What size did you get?



Thanks! I got it in a 0, it's a little boxy so I prefer to use a belt around the waist to give it a little bit of shape.


----------



## lauriebell

Needanotherbag said:


> You all know that the black friday sale starts online at midnight Thanksgiving night, right?  Cant wait!




Are you talking about the Midnight Madness sale?  I got that email too and I thought it was only for the outlets?



plr16 said:


> Does anyone have any idea why they seem to be sold out of some of their black cashmere items, which incredibly delayed ship dates? Two black cashmere sweaters I have wanted to purchase are now "Ship (insert date way too far away!)".




Because like most other retailers last holiday season, JCrew had way too much inventory on hand which forced them to mark down their prices earlier and at a higher % than they normally would.  This year Mickey Drexler, the CEO, has gone on record numerous times saying that they are trying to retrain their customers to buy at full price.  Part of this means better inventory control and keeping the inventory levels lower than last year - hence why it seems that a lot of times are selling out quickly with a distant expected ship date...  And through all of this, JCrew wins because they can still demand full price


----------



## 1NutMeg

I love J.Crew! I'm currently obsessed with their sweaters and coats. I don't have any of their cashmere but hope to get a couple on sale after Christmas. I've been waiting for the merino shirred v-neck sweater to go on sale, however I really wanted the bright hydrangea color and it just sold out in small this morning. For coats I just got the Crosby in black and I'm eying the stadium cloth boulevard trench and the Carlin in sea salt. I would buy all my clothes from J.Crew but their pricing is a cut above what I like to pay. I keep telling myself not to spend money elsewhere on clothes so I can afford to buy just J.Crew!


----------



## DC-Cutie

TxGlam said:


> True, I will probably take it to the store tomorrow and see if I can exchange...now shall I get the same cardi again or get something else?
> 
> Wow-90% j crew...that's great! Do you blog? Would love to see you model some more stuff!



nope, I don't blog.. I do read J. Crew Aficionada - luv that blog.

Here are a few pics, from earlier this year.  Now that you've made this thread, I'll contribute with more J.Crew inspired pics

one of my favorite skirts from last season: 





Random:


----------



## Dabyachunv

^ WOW, great pieces!  I may have to stop in today-I only have 2 peices.


----------



## TxGlam

^^ gorgeous outfits  & colors DC! Love your style!


----------



## natmk28

1NutMeg said:


> I love J.Crew! I'm currently obsessed with their sweaters and coats. I don't have any of their cashmere but hope to get a couple on sale after Christmas. I've been waiting for the merino shirred v-neck sweater to go on sale, however I really wanted the bright hydrangea color and it just sold out in small this morning. For coats I just got the Crosby in black and I'm eying the stadium cloth boulevard trench and the Carlin in sea salt. I would buy all my clothes from J.Crew but their pricing is a cut above what I like to pay. I keep telling myself not to spend money elsewhere on clothes so I can afford to buy just J.Crew!



I love the merino shirred v neck sweater- I'm wearing it right now! (in deep aubergine)


----------



## natmk28

DC-Cutie said:


> Here are a few pics, from earlier this year.  Now that you've made this thread, I'll contribute with more J.Crew inspired pics
> 
> 
> Random:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that color tweed with the yellow pump- great combo!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Thank you, ladies.

*TXGlam* - are the belts you have on in the pics from J. Crew?  and I'm glad you feel the same way about the jacket, being boxy, but I never thought to put a belt on it.  I may try that look next time I wear it.  It looks great on you.


----------



## 1NutMeg

natmk28 said:


> I love the merino shirred v neck sweater- I'm wearing it right now! (in deep aubergine)



I love that color too! It looks like it fits a little loose- do you find it's true to size? Sometimes shirred tops look a lot different on than they do in website photos.


----------



## TxGlam

DC-Cutie said:


> Thank you, ladies.
> 
> *TXGlam* - are the belts you have on in the pics from J. Crew?  and I'm glad you feel the same way about the jacket, being boxy, but I never thought to put a belt on it.  I may try that look next time I wear it.  It looks great on you.



Yes, the patent taupe and patent black on the jacket are from crew. They were  on sale for $19 last month.


----------



## miramar

DC-Cutie said:


> nope, I don't blog.. I do read J. Crew Aficionada - luv that blog.
> 
> Here are a few pics, from earlier this year. Now that you've made this thread, I'll contribute with more J.Crew inspired pics
> 
> one of my favorite skirts from last season:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Random:


 
lOVE YOUR PICTURES!!!! i AM A JCREW addict too !!!.All your outfits are awesome- I have the same shoes silver and black  in flats get compliments every time I wear them !!

Looking forward to more posts in this thread !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## natmk28

1NutMeg said:


> I love that color too! It looks like it fits a little loose- do you find it's true to size? Sometimes shirred tops look a lot different on than they do in website photos.



I find that it runs even a bit bigger than other jcrew sweaters- I went xsmall which I always do in jcrew and it is a smidge bigger than my other sweaters. I have it layered under a cami and a button down and I still have a bit of room.

If I get around to taking a picture today i'll post it.


----------



## miramar

Some of the shoes that I have ,get compliments on all of them. Not all are comfortable though !!


----------



## miramar

Love the colors on this pair !!


----------



## karetotalk

i love j crew! this thread is wonderful. EVERYONE looks so cute in their j. crew clothes. i live in the tshirts and love the sweaters as well.


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Miramar* - cute, cute shoes


----------



## Needanotherbag

*miramar* - Your shoes are lovely!!! I wish I could wear their shoes, but the 7h's are too small, and the 8's are too big - I havent tried them on in a few years because of that, maybe I should give them another go? How are they running nowadays?


----------



## Needanotherbag

I cant find the original email about the black friday sale I got - it said online starts at midnight...can you shop the outlet online?  If its outlet only, then I wont be staying up for it...


----------



## Needanotherbag

Anyone know how these little flats run?

http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...y/shoes/flatsmoccasins/PRDOVR~96191/96191.jsp


----------



## DC-Cutie

Needanotherbag said:


> I cant find the original email about the black friday sale I got - it said online starts at midnight...can you shop the outlet online?  If its outlet only, then I wont be staying up for it...



the outlet is only brick and mortar...


----------



## lauriebell

Needanotherbag said:


> I cant find the original email about the black friday sale I got - it said online starts at midnight...can you shop the outlet online?  If its outlet only, then I wont be staying up for it...



No you can't shop the outlet online, but that's the only email that's been mentioned on any JC blogs with regards to Black Friday sales - I wonder if there is another secret email floating around out there?.  Did it have a red Christmas ornament with earmuffs as the picture in the email?


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^Yup, but it definitely said online at midnight, thats what really caught my attention...I'm going to start digging thru sites now to see if anyone else has mentioned that email.   I deleted it thinking I wouldnt need it keep it as a reminder, because there was no way I was forgetting to stay up to shop!!


----------



## TxGlam

Needanotherbag said:


> ^^^Yup, but it definitely said online at midnight, thats what really caught my attention...I'm going to start digging thru sites now to see if anyone else has mentioned that email.   I deleted it thinking I wouldnt need it keep it as a reminder, because there was no way I was forgetting to stay up to shop!!



Oh I really hope that there will be an online sale at midnight! It's my fave time to shop online, hehe.


----------



## sheanabelle

dc cutie that silvery pencil skirt looks sooo hot on you!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

DCCutie- I have that first skirt, i bought it last yr on super sale.  I also have the lexington jacket in gray, and the stripped metalic tee.  And I spy that you have the penelope mjs that i have on in my avatar


----------



## talldrnkofwater

here's a few of my outfits- the first 2 pics are old pics 
(pre weight loss)
j.crew france cardi and adrian skirt





jennifer dress




orange bow skirt, penelope mjs and feather weight cardi


----------



## miramar

DC-Cutie said:


> *Miramar* - cute, cute shoes


 
Thank you DC-Cutie!! Your  choices look very very nice too !!!


----------



## miramar

Needanotherbag said:


> *miramar* - Your shoes are lovely!!! I wish I could wear their shoes, but the 7h's are too small, and the 8's are too big - I havent tried them on in a few years because of that, maybe I should give them another go? How are they running nowadays?


 
IMHO - the sizing of J.crew in shoes and clothes is all over the place. I am normall a 7 shoe size,most of my shoes in J.Crew are 7 but I have some 6, 61/2 and also 7 1/2 sizes in the pictures i have posted. I  always try the shoes in the store haven't bought online recently.  They always have cute shoes  but they are not always comfy.

I hope you have luck in trying some of the shoes .. they have a promo online 20% off and free shipping.


----------



## miramar

talldrnkofwater said:


> here's a few of my outfits- the first 2 pics are old pics
> (pre weight loss)
> j.crew france cardi and adrian skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jennifer dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orange bow skirt, penelope mjs and feather weight cardi


 
I love all your outfits - You have really styled them very nicely !!!

I have the jennifer dress in the same color- love it.
Miramar


----------



## natmk28

1nutmeg- heres the shirred v neck on:


----------



## Jahpson

I love J Crew

i have a couple of their cardigans. Cashmere and cotton blend They are long and I have them in nude and powder blue. I really want to get a basic black cashmere cardigan.


----------



## yellow08

*DC-Cutie, talldrnkofwater, TxGlam* really cute outfits!!!

I just went shopping at the J Crew outlet, I picked up 2 Jackie cardi's, a pair of skinny cords, wool jacket and a necklace...I  JCREW accessories. 

I recently purchased a dark heather gray Jackie cardi and textured jersey bouquet tee from the store about 3 weeks ago. Last week my online order was delivered (silk ruffle tank and a tee) I'm thinking about returning it though, not completely sold on it!


----------



## TxGlam

yellow08 said:


> *DC-Cutie, talldrnkofwater, TxGlam* really cute outfits!!!
> 
> I just went shopping at the J Crew outlet, I picked up 2 Jackie cardi's, a pair of skinny cords, wool jacket and a necklace...I  JCREW accerssories.
> 
> I recently purchased a dark heather gray Jackie cardi and textured jersey bouquet tee from the store about 3 weeks ago. Last week my online order was delivered (silk ruffle tank and a tee) I'm thinking about returning it though, not completely sold on it!



Sounds like you picked up some good stuff! I haven't been to the outlet in a while, need to go this week!


----------



## queenvictoria2

I love J Crew but not a fan of the outlet. the quality is definitely NOT the same IMO.


----------



## sheanabelle

^agreed! But I still like to look, lol.


----------



## TxGlam

sheanabelle said:


> ^agreed! But I still like to look, lol.



same here! sometimes the prices are higher too! I never understand that.


----------



## Needanotherbag

The clothes at the outlet fit completely different - I wear completely different sizes in outlet clothes, and sometimes they have issues, like a pair of shorts I bought a couple years ago - the seam was wrong and so one side was shorter than the other.  So annoying.

Going to J Crew today to xmas shop!


----------



## yellow08

Needanotherbag said:


> *The clothes at the outlet fit completely different *- I wear completely different sizes in outlet clothes, and sometimes they have issues, like a pair of shorts I bought a couple years ago - the seam was wrong and so one side was shorter than the other. So annoying.
> 
> Going to J Crew today to xmas shop!


 
IA w/bolded...I noticed that too, when I was trying on a few pieces. However, I only try to get stuff I've seen in the stores or online. The wool jacket I got for 50% off I've seen in stores last year. Also, the Jackie cardi's are pretty much are the same. But I tried on the silk Frances cami top because I really, really wanted it but it seemed to be cut a little weird so I passed on it...


----------



## choozen1ne

Anyone notice if the outlets had there holiday argyle in yet ? I wondering what color combo they have this year ? 
I went to the movie the  other night and I looked down at my outift and realized everything but my  Coach bag and Ugg boots and jeans was all j Crew even my socks and tank top 
I think I may have an addiction


----------



## queenvictoria2

sheanabelle said:


> ^agreed! But I still like to look, lol.


----------



## 1NutMeg

natmk28 said:


> 1nutmeg- heres the shirred v neck on:



Thank you! It looks gorgeous on you- love the vest as well. Great ensemble!


----------



## 1NutMeg

queenvictoria2 said:


> I love J Crew but not a fan of the outlet. the quality is definitely NOT the same IMO.



Yep, learned this the hard way with their sweaters from the outlet. My pants have actually held up well from there- I have chinos, jeans, and cords from the outlet. Granted I've bought them all this year, but they fit me really well and hold up through a lot of washing.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Tried on shoes yesterday while there, wound up with a pair of flats that fit!  They are satin - super cute and I got them on a great sale!


----------



## sheanabelle

additional 20% sale online!


----------



## Purseonable

I bought this tee recently. Soo cute! I got it in the pink motif.
http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...knitstees/noveltyknits/PRDOVR~20455/20455.jsp


----------



## 1NutMeg

Has anyone heard any definite info about more sale items being added at midnight tonight? I've been checking the sale and more items were added a couple days ago, but I resisted hoping even more would be on sale tonight. Unfortunately I think I missed my shot at the merino shirred v-neck in bright hydrangea, but it has appeared in waves so maybe returns will happen on it. I know the extra 20% is in effect until Sunday which is awesome! Well regardless I'll be staking it out tonight!


----------



## TxGlam

^not sure if extra stuff will be added but I'm def going to check tonight


----------



## Needanotherbag

I'll be up at midnight too!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Purseonable said:


> I bought this tee recently. Soo cute! I got it in the pink motif.
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Shop_By_Category/knitstees/noveltyknits/PRDOVR~20455/20455.jsp



I have it in the charcoal - its so cute!


----------



## 1NutMeg

Not seeing anything new... oh well. Nothing I have to have right now. Unless more coats were to go on sale! I'm a less experienced J.Crew shopper so I'm unfamiliar with "usual" sale times, although I know this year is different than last due to lower production and their efforts to "retrain" buyers to buy at full price. I wonder if it would be best for me to buy winter items after Christmas in hopes more things would be marked down. I mean they have some stuff still on there from spring/summer.


----------



## TxGlam

1NutMeg said:


> Not seeing anything new... oh well. Nothing I have to have right now. Unless more coats were to go on sale! I'm a less experienced J.Crew shopper so I'm unfamiliar with "usual" sale times, although I know this year is different than last due to lower production and their efforts to "retrain" buyers to buy at full price. I wonder if it would be best for me to buy winter items after Christmas in hopes more things would be marked down. I mean they have some stuff still on there from spring/summer.



Yep nothing new so far, was wondering what time zone they would post for midnight sale..I'll wait till midnight my time. 

I'm guessing the 20% is it.


----------



## Needanotherbag

I saw nothing new except some accessories, and got another reminder of 20% off email...


----------



## TxGlam

Disappointing. has anyone seen any in store deals?


----------



## sheanabelle

TxGlam said:


> Disappointing. has anyone seen any in store deals?




There are no BF specials  but they just did a second mark down of some sale items. I just got a puffer vest for $79, an umbrella for $20 and a ruched scarf for $24.


----------



## TxGlam

sheanabelle said:


> There are no BF specials  but they just did a second mark down of some sale items. I just got a puffer vest for $79, an umbrella for $20 and a ruched scarf for $24.



Bummer, thanks!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

how come it took me so long to find this thread?!?!?! i have a SEriOUS jcrew problem! like i've never had with anything before...


----------



## MichelleAntonia

is it just me or do the post thanksgiving sales pale in comparison to last years? no % off, the inventory seems lower. maybe they got rid of most of it in the past month, i don't know. but that wasn't the case last year...


----------



## queenvictoria2

MichelleAntonia said:


> how come it took me so long to find this thread?!?!?! i have a SEriOUS jcrew problem! like i've never had with anything before...





this made me laugh


----------



## talldrnkofwater

MichelleAntonia said:


> is it just me or do the post thanksgiving sales pale in comparison to last years? no % off, the inventory seems lower. maybe they got rid of most of it in the past month, i don't know. but that wasn't the case last year...



Last year, they had great sales and a lot of stock.  I bought 5 Melanie cardigans, most of them I got for under $30.  and that shimmery pencil skirt that DC-Cutie posted, I paid 23 for.  This year, no big deals to be found.


----------



## Vienne

Did anyone see Jenna Lyons on Martha Friday?  She had on two cute outfits during the segment.  I want the sparkly tank she had on.  Can't wait for my new catalog this week.  I keep them all.  Does anyone else do this?


----------



## sheanabelle

Vienne said:


> Did anyone see Jenna Lyons on Martha Friday?  *She had on two cute outfits during the segment.  *I want the sparkly tank she had on.  Can't wait for my new catalog this week.  I keep them all.  Does anyone else do this?




oooooooh, I wana see!


----------



## shoppingislove

talldrnkofwater said:


> Last year, they had great sales and a lot of stock. I bought 5 Melanie cardigans, most of them I got for under $30. and that shimmery pencil skirt that DC-Cutie posted, I paid 23 for. *This year, no big deals to be found.*


 
Definitely agree. The sales section was a lot smaller here and nothing special. And that's a good thing for me!

I'm a huge fan of the Jackie cardigans and I wish they made the arms in full length. It would be the perfect sweater for me. I recently got the Deco Swirl Cardigan and I love it, but hate the fact that the black swirls have bled into the cream parts of the cardigan.


----------



## sheanabelle

talldrnkofwater said:


> Last year, they had great sales and a lot of stock.  I bought 5 Melanie cardigans, most of them I got for under $30.  and that shimmery pencil skirt that DC-Cutie posted, *I paid 23* for.  This year, no big deals to be found.




soooo lucky, its stunning!


----------



## samhainophobia

I'm not a huge J. Crew person, but there are a few things that I think they hit out of the park.  My staples are the wool gabardine suiting (the majority of my suits are from J. Crew), cashmere tees (both long-sleeved and short-sleeved -- I probably have fifteen of them between the two styles), and the Jackie cardigan (need to pick up a few more of these this winter).

I've also picked up a couple of fun things this season that I'm very happy with -- the Pixie pant in black and the Minnie pant in coal.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Vienne said:


> Did anyone see Jenna Lyons on Martha Friday?  She had on two cute outfits during the segment.  I want the sparkly tank she had on.  Can't wait for my new catalog this week.*  I keep them all.  Does anyone else do this?*




i do!!!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Yeah, I recently started keeping my catalogs this yr.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

ok, so i'm hoping since not THAT much is on sale this weekend that right after christmas, the new things will be marked down and there might be a % off.... i don't know how likely that is though. is it just this year in general? they surely haven't had addtl % off in '09 like they did in '08...i just hope they break out some decent sales before the year is up...


----------



## lizvuitton

Vienne said:


> Did anyone see Jenna Lyons on Martha Friday?  She had on two cute outfits during the segment.  I want the sparkly tank she had on.  Can't wait for my new catalog this week.  I keep them all.  Does anyone else do this?



I also do this!  Except I gently rip out the outfits that I like and put them in my fashion binder.  I have a special J.Crew section that is organized by season.  I'm absolutely bonkers for J.Crew... glad I found this thread!


----------



## queenvictoria2

MichelleAntonia said:


> ok, so i'm hoping since not THAT much is on sale this weekend that right after christmas, the new things will be marked down and there might be a % off.... i don't know how likely that is though. is it just this year in general? they surely haven't had addtl % off in '09 like they did in '08...i just hope they break out some decent sales before the year is up...




I know ... I haven't bought NEARLY as much this year as I did last year


----------



## TxGlam

I'm seeing some new arrivals online


----------



## DC-Cutie

Would any of our DC Metro area J. Crew~acholics be interested in a meet-up?  I was in J. Crew Pentagon City this morning and one of the sales associates said she would LOVE to have a Shop and Share - we meet, shop and J. Crew 'shares' with us 20% off our purchases that day.  We could do it before the store opens, so it's a private affair with refreshments and snacks.

Anyone interested?  I sure as heck am


----------



## natmk28

um- I'm not in DC- but is anyone in philly interested in trying to convince them of doing this at the center city store? I feel like Glen (I'm sure anyone who has been there has dealt with him: super nice, shaved head, glasses, tall, african american man who always brings like eight extra items to you when you go to the fitting room as well as a bottle of water) could make this happen.


----------



## clinkenwar

DC -Cutie...I would be interested..I love J. Crew!


----------



## DC-Cutie

clinkenwar said:


> DC -Cutie...I would be interested..I love J. Crew!



  Cool...  
Come on DC/VA/MD ladies....  where you at?


----------



## TxGlam

I went to the outlet today and they had a bunch of deal on cardi's, outerwear, tanks, jewelry, etc but as usual the fit of everything I tried was awful. I rarely ever pick anything up at crewlet.


----------



## lauriebell

natmk28 said:


> um- I'm not in DC- but is anyone in philly interested in trying to convince them of doing this at the center city store? I feel like Glen (I'm sure anyone who has been there has dealt with him: super nice, shaved head, glasses, tall, african american man who always brings like eight extra items to you when you go to the fitting room as well as a bottle of water) could make this happen.



Ahhh - I like glenn!  He is so nice and friendly and so helpful.  I usually go to the Cherry Hill store though, because I live so close to the BF Bridge (and I hate taking the stinky el unless I HAVE to) so I don't "know" him as well I "know" the people at the mall.


----------



## sheanabelle

I knew about  http://jcrewaficionada.blogspot.com/
 but just found this blog
http://jcrewaholics.com/


----------



## burb3rrylov3r

TxGlam said:


> I went to the outlet today and they had a bunch of deal on cardi's, outerwear, tanks, jewelry, etc but as usual the fit of everything I tried was awful. I rarely ever pick anything up at *crewlet*.




bolding mine. omg, first time I saw someone use that term!!  j.crewlet 3!!


----------



## wdsmith330

I am interested just let me know when.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Sweaters are 20% off right now - I am so in trouble, been waiting for the cashmere henleys to go on sale...


----------



## Miss_Q

DC-Cutie said:


> Cool...
> Come on DC/VA/MD ladies.... where you at?


 

Hey DC!!! How are you girl?  I would come from NY for this!


----------



## fashion16

TX Glam-You have great style!!! I am super interested in the chimera jacket however I haven't seen it IRL. Is it boxy w/out a belt? I noticed that you belted it and online it looks like it has the potential to be boxy. I hate box jackets!  Thanks!



TxGlam said:


> I wore my bling button cardi for the 1st time today and noticed after I took it off that it has a big hole below the armpit...after 3 hrs of wear! Not cool... for quality.
> 
> Pics:
> 
> 
> Wearing a size XS in the bling cardi for reference
> 
> Also love my Wool pleated-silk chimera jacket in charcoal, the Tissue sparkling rose tee & silk cascade ruffle jacket


----------



## 1NutMeg

Needanotherbag said:


> Sweaters are 20% off right now - I am so in trouble, been waiting for the cashmere henleys to go on sale...


 
I know, me too. I'm in a total sweater craze right now, however I'm really trying to control my clothing impulses especially until after Christmas! I hope this many will still be on sale by then. I love that trentino cabin cardigan!!


----------



## lilac0485

Anyone tried the wool cashmere station coat?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

about the cashmere wash they sell- is it worth getting?


----------



## TxGlam

fashion16 said:


> TX Glam-You have great style!!! I am super interested in the chimera jacket however I haven't seen it IRL. Is it boxy w/out a belt? I noticed that you belted it and online it looks like it has the potential to be boxy. I hate box jackets!  Thanks!



Thanks Fashion! Yes it is a bit on the boxy side so I would suggest going for one size smaller if possible if you want it to be more fitted. I got it in a 0 and it was still a bit roomy so the belt helps a lot (plus I love belting tops and jackets anyways). I really like this jacket and it's on sale now (99 online and I've seen it for 79 in stores - already picked over though), worth a try!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Miss_Q said:


> Hey DC!!! How are you girl?  I would come from NY for this!



Hey Miss_Q  We gotta get together soon.  I'm going to drag Surly up to the big city

and what do I spy in your avatar!!!!  They look gawgussssss


----------



## DC-Cutie

MichelleAntonia said:


> about the cashmere wash they sell- is it worth getting?



shhhh.... I ain't one to gossip, so you ain't heard this from me, but it's basically Woollite!


----------



## hanee

I love their sweaters and tees, I always try and stock up whenever they are on sale.  I'm trying to be good right now and save some money though, good thing the sales haven't been too great lately!!


----------



## plr16

HAs anyone gotten the Asymmetrical chiffon bow pullover? I'd like to get it before midnight while its on sale so please let me know how it fits or if you liked it


----------



## elle tee

1NutMeg said:


> I know, me too. I'm in a total sweater craze right now, however I'm really trying to control my clothing impulses especially until after Christmas! I hope this many will still be on sale by then. I love that trentino cabin cardigan!!



The after-Christmas sales are amazing!!  Last year at J.Crew I spent $300 the day after Christmas, using the sale-on-sale discount and my student discount, and I got
- 1 thin patent belt
- 1 thick patent belt
- 1 wool/cashmere hat
- 1 silk cami
- 1 cashmere cardigan
- 1 pink tweed jacket
- 2 wool suiting dresses

I totally want to go again this year!!  If you are looking for something specific there's no guarantee you'll find it but if you're like me and almost your whole wardrobe is J.Crew, you'll come out happy!


----------



## elle tee

So I guess I should introduce myself- my name is Elle Tee and I am a J.Crew-aholic!

I love J.Crew because so many of the things I buy there can do double duty as work and play clothes.  I'm finishing up law school, so I love having the option to dress up or down without having two different wardrobes.  Lately I've been wearing a lot of the embellished Ts to class with cashmere cardigans and my new Nottingham boots.  I also love the printed merino cardigans with jeans and a white T, or with a pencil skirt for work.  And of course, I live in my Lady Day coat with Thinsulate during cold winters!

I also love the wedding collection- in fact, I will be wearing the Erica cotton gown with the Nicolette strappy purple heels when I get married in April, and my bridesmaids will wear black chiffon Sophia dresses.  The wedding items are so gorgeous, I got to see the collection in person at my local store and they are so beautifully made.

Has anyone else really enjoyed watching J.Crew's "style" evolve over the past few years?  I can still remember my first two purchases there, ever- a robin's-egg blue cable knit sweater and a lime green printed miniskirt, so preppy!  It's been really cool to see the unique prints and hand-done details become a bigger part of their inventory.


----------



## 1NutMeg

Thanks so much for telling me about your after-Christmas experience last year, elle tee!! I usually prefer to shop online but may go into the store this year. I'm pretty much exclusively interested in sweaters and coats. It kind of drives me crazy that right now their idea of "sale" is $20 off a $140 sweater. Oh well. I figure I'll wait until the end of the season for everything and pick up whatever's left!

I love the wedding collection too- I'm pretty sure I'll be asking my bridesmaids to wear their dresses in my wedding in 2 years. Did you check out the 2010 lookbook for the wedding collection? It looks like some pretty colors are coming out like bright hydrangea! I'm leaning toward navy for my wedding but the right medium-blue could sway me. 

So cool you are wearing a J.Crew dress for your wedding! I've thought about doing the same thing. I don't really see the point in spending thousands of dollars on a wedding dress you wear once.


----------



## elle tee

1NutMeg said:


> Thanks so much for telling me about your after-Christmas experience last year, elle tee!! I usually prefer to shop online but may go into the store this year. I'm pretty much exclusively interested in sweaters and coats. It kind of drives me crazy that right now their idea of "sale" is $20 off a $140 sweater. Oh well. I figure I'll wait until the end of the season for everything and pick up whatever's left!
> 
> I love the wedding collection too- I'm pretty sure I'll be asking my bridesmaids to wear their dresses in my wedding in 2 years. Did you check out the 2010 lookbook for the wedding collection? It looks like some pretty colors are coming out like bright hydrangea! I'm leaning toward navy for my wedding but the right medium-blue could sway me.
> 
> So cool you are wearing a J.Crew dress for your wedding! I've thought about doing the same thing. I don't really see the point in spending thousands of dollars on a wedding dress you wear once.



If you're interested in coats, I would say get them online because they do go on sale online, and Thinsulate is only available online.  Their coats aren't very warm if you don't have the Thinsulate, but if you get it, they are extremely warm!  My rule of thumb with J.Crew is that if I really love something and will be upset if I don't get it, I'll pay full price.  But if it's something that I like but won't be heartbroken if I miss out on it, I wait until it goes on sale, and take my chances.

My favorite thing about the wedding collection might be the prices-  the chiffon dress I chose for my 'maids was $165, and I sent them the private sale coupon so they got 20% off of that.  I feel like as hard as the bride tries to pick a dress the maids can wear again, it's never a guarantee that they will actually wear it.  Since they have to buy the dress, I wanted to get something that they would be able to wear again, and that is flattering, but not expensive.  These fit the bill perfectly!!  A note for when you plan your wedding, be sure to go see the dresses in person or request swatches of the fabrics and colors you're considering.  They show up very different in person vs. online.  For example, warm wisteria, one of the spring/summer colors this year, looked like an antiquey dusty lavender on line- in person, it was a very easter-y, springy color.  If I had ordered based on the website I would have been very disappointed!  Also, the navies are very dark in person in the tricotine and chiffon, less so in the cotton, in my experience.  However they are sooo great about sending swatches!  I actually love their 'maids dresses so much, I bought the chiffon Juliet (strapless) in grey to wear as a guest to a wedding I attended recently.  It's classic, and I can dress it up with accessories or down with a cardigan.

As for the bridal gowns, my main criteria was that the dress be flattering and classic.  I loved that I could have gotten that for as little as $350, but I also got to see dresses costing upwards of $2K when I went to the store.  Some of the dresses are a little wacky for my taste, like the ones with all the ruffles, but most of them are classic and gorgeous.  One other note if you do go with a J.Crew dress for yourself, I was not impressed with the silk tricotine gowns.  In white, the seams tend to show through a little- not a huge deal, might not even show up in your wedding photos, but I know it would have made me crazy.  That was not a problem with any of the other dresses, though.  Congratulations on your upcoming wedding, planning will drive you crazy but it's also sooo much fun!!

PS Does anyone have the watercolor leopard pencil skirt?  It literally took my breath away when I saw it in the store, the print is so gorgeous and I can see it going with so many things.... need it!


----------



## lilac0485

MichelleAntonia said:


> about the cashmere wash they sell- is it worth getting?


 
The Laundress makes the J Crew cashmere wash.  I haven't used that specific formula, but have used the normal wool and cashmere wash that drugstore.com sells -15% off right now.  I would definitely recommend that as it is very gentle on sweaters.  Hand washing your sweaters is much chepaer than dry cleaning and I like the cedar scent.  I usually use scentless every thing else.  I would never use woolite on clothes.  The formulation isn't actually that gentle at all compared to modern detergent.  It was only gentle when compared to detergents back in the mid 1900s when it was founded.  If you want a cheaper alternative I would use baby shampoo for sweaters and original Dawn dish soap for other gentle wash items.

More reviews from J Crew aficionada. http://jcrewaficionada.blogspot.com/2008/10/jcrew-cashmere-wash-will-you-get-it.html


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^thank you!!


----------



## karetotalk

DC-Cutie said:


> Cool...
> Come on DC/VA/MD ladies....  where you at?



I would definitely be interested! The rest of my semester is pretty crazy, but I would be able to go to one in January for sure. Keep me updated


----------



## karetotalk

I got the stuff I ordered from this past sale yesterday, and everything looks wonderful! I wish I could take pictures, but my camera is on the fritz right now. Hopefully, I will update this thread with pictures after all of my finals.

I got this tee in brown: http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...4+20~~P_saleprice|0~20+17~90~~~~~~~/97759.jsp
It's so soft and comfy, I love it. I'm hoping to get more if they do another additional % off sale again.

I got the merino ethereal ruffle cardigan in buff pink for myself and silver for my friend's birthday: http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...0~180~P_saleprice|0~20+17~90~~~~~~~/19755.jsp
It's lovely, but the sleeves are not full length. I love that the ruffles are on both sides of the cardigan, so when it's left open there is a cute frame of ruffles around your shirt beneath.

Lastly, I got the merino maya cardigan in sweet guava: http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...0~180~P_saleprice|0~20+17~90~~~~~~~/17854.jsp
I'm large busted, so I was worried how the twist would fall on my chest. The sweater looks absolutely fantastic on! The twist detail is so cute and different. I love the color against my tan skin. Again, with this sweater the sleeves are not full length.


----------



## shoppingislove

elle tee said:


> So I guess I should introduce myself- my name is Elle Tee and I am a J.Crew-aholic!
> 
> I love J.Crew because so many of the things I buy there can do double duty as work and play clothes. I'm finishing up law school, so I love having the option to dress up or down without having two different wardrobes. Lately I've been wearing a lot of the embellished Ts to class with cashmere cardigans and my new Nottingham boots. I also love the printed merino cardigans with jeans and a white T, or with a pencil skirt for work. And of course, I live in my Lady Day coat with Thinsulate during cold winters!
> 
> I also love the wedding collection- in fact, I will be wearing the Erica cotton gown with the Nicolette strappy purple heels when I get married in April, and my bridesmaids will wear black chiffon Sophia dresses. The wedding items are so gorgeous, I got to see the collection in person at my local store and they are so beautifully made.
> 
> Has anyone else really enjoyed watching J.Crew's "style" evolve over the past few years? I can still remember my first two purchases there, ever- a robin's-egg blue cable knit sweater and a lime green printed miniskirt, so preppy! It's been really cool to see the unique prints and hand-done details become a bigger part of their inventory.


 
Congrats on your upcoming wedding!

Like you, I love that J Crew clothing can be casual yet work appropriate. I've been thinking about the Nottingham boots. How do you like them?


----------



## elle tee

shoppingislove said:


> Congrats on your upcoming wedding!
> 
> Like you, I love that J Crew clothing can be casual yet work appropriate. I've been thinking about the Nottingham boots. How do you like them?



Thanks!  I love the boots.  The leather is buttery soft and they are really comfy to wear.  The only thing is, the finish on the leather is such that they scuff really easily, which is intentional on J.Crew's part, but if you like things to look "new" you'll go nuts.  Personally I like the slightly worn-in look, so I'm happy with it.


----------



## natmk28

25% off order over 150!! code: GIFTS


----------



## Miss_Q

DC-Cutie said:


> Hey Miss_Q We gotta get together soon. I'm going to drag Surly up to the big city
> 
> and what do I spy in your avatar!!!! They look gawgussssss


 

Let me know and I will clear my schedule for you girls!! 

Ah yes, my new Glitter babies! I'm in love! Thank you!


----------



## ohbytheway

I'm up for 20% off.  I work in Crystal City so I'm available during the week.  Let me know what date and I'm there.  I usually shop at the Reston Crew and if anyone makes it out there, ask for Julie.  She is a rockstar and has great taste.  Sometimes I can visualize what I want and she makes it happen.  My latest purchase was the stardust skirt in silver.  If anyone knows where I can get the Tori dream sweater in a M let me know.


----------



## Needanotherbag

I'm loving this right now:
http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~fair isle/20680.jsp

With a long tee under it and buttoned up halfway - the price is stopping me though...


----------



## Vixy

25% off your order of $150 with code: GIFTS
On ALL items!

Time to do some more shopping girls!


----------



## shoppingislove

elle tee said:


> Thanks! I love the boots. The leather is buttery soft and they are really comfy to wear. The only thing is, the finish on the leather is such that they scuff really easily, which is intentional on J.Crew's part, but if you like things to look "new" you'll go nuts. Personally I like the slightly worn-in look, so I'm happy with it.


 
That's good to know! I think it would drive me nuts to even see a tiny scuff. Thanks!


----------



## KristyDarling

I just used the GIFTS code to buy:

The Long Boyfriend Blazer: http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...tchallany~~~~~long boyfriend blazer/19197.jsp

Gathered Tie-Front Top in Charcoal:
http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Men...Hash=81f27b651b22de0ae582555ab5fdcae80c05a7b1

Tissue Boyfriend V-Neck Tee in White:
http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_...Hash=4776d0fc9cc5a1c00d3d629da081dc1aa5c5ea3e

Does anyone have any of these items? I'm especially excited about the blazer...it's backordered but I should get it before Christmas.


----------



## shoppingislove

^ I am huge fan of that gathered tie-front top and I think charcoal is a wonderful choice!


----------



## TxGlam

I picked up 10 tops plus the velvet eden jacket on sale today for $380. I call that a successful shopping trip! woohoo!


----------



## sheanabelle

^oooh, please post EVERYTHING!!! lol.


----------



## olialm1

I'm so pissed, the boulevard trench in gray is sold out in size 2!


----------



## Vixy

Is it me or all the blouses cut large this season?


----------



## 1NutMeg

elle tee said:


> If you're interested in coats, I would say get them online because they do go on sale online, and Thinsulate is only available online.  Their coats aren't very warm if you don't have the Thinsulate, but if you get it, they are extremely warm!  My rule of thumb with J.Crew is that if I really love something and will be upset if I don't get it, I'll pay full price.  But if it's something that I like but won't be heartbroken if I miss out on it, I wait until it goes on sale, and take my chances.
> 
> My favorite thing about the wedding collection might be the prices-  the chiffon dress I chose for my 'maids was $165, and I sent them the private sale coupon so they got 20% off of that.  I feel like as hard as the bride tries to pick a dress the maids can wear again, it's never a guarantee that they will actually wear it.  Since they have to buy the dress, I wanted to get something that they would be able to wear again, and that is flattering, but not expensive.  These fit the bill perfectly!!  A note for when you plan your wedding, be sure to go see the dresses in person or request swatches of the fabrics and colors you're considering.  They show up very different in person vs. online.  For example, warm wisteria, one of the spring/summer colors this year, looked like an antiquey dusty lavender on line- in person, it was a very easter-y, springy color.  If I had ordered based on the website I would have been very disappointed!  Also, the navies are very dark in person in the tricotine and chiffon, less so in the cotton, in my experience.  However they are sooo great about sending swatches!  I actually love their 'maids dresses so much, I bought the chiffon Juliet (strapless) in grey to wear as a guest to a wedding I attended recently.  It's classic, and I can dress it up with accessories or down with a cardigan.
> 
> As for the bridal gowns, my main criteria was that the dress be flattering and classic.  I loved that I could have gotten that for as little as $350, but I also got to see dresses costing upwards of $2K when I went to the store.  Some of the dresses are a little wacky for my taste, like the ones with all the ruffles, but most of them are classic and gorgeous.  One other note if you do go with a J.Crew dress for yourself, I was not impressed with the silk tricotine gowns.  In white, the seams tend to show through a little- not a huge deal, might not even show up in your wedding photos, but I know it would have made me crazy.  That was not a problem with any of the other dresses, though.  Congratulations on your upcoming wedding, planning will drive you crazy but it's also sooo much fun!!
> 
> PS Does anyone have the watercolor leopard pencil skirt?  It literally took my breath away when I saw it in the store, the print is so gorgeous and I can see it going with so many things.... need it!



Thanks for all the tips! I will definitely be getting any coats online provided they go one sale, and will go for the Thinsulate 

Congrats on your upcoming wedding as well! You will look beautiful in that dress! Thanks for the info on ordering swatches, I didn't know they would do that. A friend of mine had the silk tricotine bridesmaid dresses in navy and she said the same thing about them being very dark in person and looking black in her photos. I think I like either the silk tricotine or the cotton cady for dresses.


----------



## 1NutMeg

olialm1 said:


> I'm so pissed, the boulevard trench in gray is sold out in size 2!



I'm disappointed too that it is sold out. Maybe you can find one in stores, they are selling the boulevard trench in stores but only in the gray I believe. I love this coat, I tried it on and it's sooo warm and cozy!


----------



## TxGlam

sheanabelle said:


> ^oooh, please post EVERYTHING!!! lol.



lol, I will try to find some time on Sunday. Too tired and lazy right now to list or take pics. Some great deals on the silk tops and 69 for the velvet eden jacket!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Yesterday, I bought the viscose tango top.  Its marked down to 29.99
http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Catalogs/2...0~15~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~tango/20061.jsp
and i also got another silk tiered cami in deep aubergine $ 19.99( i have another one in peach)


----------



## TxGlam

I LOVE the tango tanks! I really hope they make more colors for spring.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ yeah, i love it too.  It's so nice and soft.  I pray they make more colors.  Although I love gray, I'm ready for some vibrant colors.


----------



## sheanabelle

talldrnkofwater said:


> Yesterday, I bought* the viscose tango top.  Its marked down to 29.99*
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Catalogs/2009/FALLANDHOLIDAY/HOLIDAY/Nov1/NovemberBig870/AllProducts/PRDOVR~20061/99101888842/ENE~1+2+3+22+4294967294+20~~~0~15~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~tango/20061.jsp
> and i also got another silk tiered cami in deep aubergine $ 19.99( i have another one in peach)




I tried it on today...so comfy but looked like poo on me. I did get the jaspe boyfriend sweatshirt, and a burgundy wool skirt I've been eyeing on sale for $49.99. Oh and a ruffley button down l/s black shirt for $59.99. all in all, a good crewday.


----------



## elle tee

talldrnkofwater said:


> Yesterday, I bought the viscose tango top.  Its marked down to 29.99
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Catalogs/2...0~15~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~tango/20061.jsp
> and i also got another silk tiered cami in deep aubergine $ 19.99( i have another one in peach)



That's really cute!  Somehow it never grabbed my attention on the website, but now, I can picture it being really cute with jeans and a blazer.


----------



## elle tee

Vixy said:


> Is it me or all the blouses cut large this season?



You might be on to something with that....  I usually have to get almost all of my J.Crew blouses tailored, but the tops I bought during summer fit pretty well and needed at most some darts, whereas the Frances cami I bought during winter was unwearable without having the sides taken in.  Their sizing has always seemed a little inconsistent to me, though.


----------



## maybeiloveyou

I love their matchstick corduroys, they're SO comfy and nice. They're $10 off right now online so I might pick up a few more pairs.


----------



## ohbytheway

I just bought  4 of of the slim fit dress shirts in a large and they are too big.  The mediums are too tight across the chest, I have a big chest.  Can you tailor the cotton button up shirts?  Any advice is apprecisted.  Also finally got the Tori Dream Sweater, love it!!!!!


----------



## natmk28

ohbytheway said:


> I just bought  4 of of the slim fit dress shirts in a large and they are too big.  The mediums are too tight across the chest, I have a big chest.  Can you tailor the cotton button up shirts?  Any advice is apprecisted.  Also finally got the Tori Dream Sweater, love it!!!!!



Im pretty sure my one friend who is really big busted buys a size too big and gets the lower part tailored. so yes, I think you can.


I caved in right before the 25% ended and picked up:
http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...gory/accessories/belts/PRDOVR~21395/21395.jsp 
in wild orchid
http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...gory/accessories/belts/PRDOVR~21398/21398.jsp
in black
http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...knitstees/noveltyknits/PRDOVR~21218/21218.jsp
dark charcoal
http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...ry/sweaters/woolblends/PRDOVR~17829/17829.jsp
and:
http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...sweaters/longcardigans/PRDOVR~18169/18169.jsp
in light berry


----------



## Cecilia2

Does anyone own the Icon Trench?  Any thoughts?


----------



## Vixy

I have the icon trench in the light khaki. It's well made and I love the pleats on the back of the collar. I am 5'2 and it hits about an inch above the knees, which is ideal for me.


----------



## Cecilia2

Vixy said:


> I have the icon trench in the light khaki. It's well made and I love the pleats on the back of the collar. I am 5'2 and it hits about an inch above the knees, which is ideal for me.



Thanks Vixy!


----------



## Needanotherbag

maybeiloveyou said:


> I love their matchstick corduroys, they're SO comfy and nice. They're $10 off right now online so I might pick up a few more pairs.



I've been eyeing these - how do they fit?  Do they get baggy after a couple hours of wear?


----------



## mpark46

Why oh why didn't I buy the gray boulevard trench in a size 0P when they had it in stock???


----------



## Dabyachunv

Im currently stalking this...why did I not buy it before the 25% off expired 

http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...blazers/jacketsblazers/PRDOVR~17375/17375.jsp

Does anyone own this?  How's the fit?  Is it TTS?


----------



## Needanotherbag

*Why oh why didn't I buy the gray boulevard trench in a size 0P when they had it in stock??? 
*

oh no, I'm sorry you missed it!!!

BTW - your avatar is the cutest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## lilac0485

I just received the Station coat and I will be returning it.  I am 5'4" with short arms and bought a petite.  While the shoulders were the right width.  The sleeves were 1/4-1/2 inch too short but the regular sleeves would be too long.  The armhole opening was very large on my size.  It should have been higher and tighter.  The length hit mid thigh on me.  The wool was quite nice and soft but didn't seem very thick.


----------



## Needanotherbag

JCrew coats fit me strange too - the arms are an ok length, but the arm holes are either too small or too large - its too bad too because their coats are so cute!


----------



## elle tee

ohbytheway said:


> I just bought  4 of of the slim fit dress shirts in a large and they are too big.  The mediums are too tight across the chest, I have a big chest.  Can you tailor the cotton button up shirts?  Any advice is apprecisted.  Also finally got the Tori Dream Sweater, love it!!!!!



I tailor mine, all the time!  Usually, I have my tailor add extra darts in the back, at the waist, since that is where the shirts are biggest on me, but there are a few ways that a good tailor could take them in for you.  It shouldn't be a problem.

And to the poster who asked about the Icon trench, I love mine!!  I hesitated on buying it for a while, but I am so glad I did- I wear it almost every day.  This is hands down the best fitting trench I've ever owned, and I've owned quite a few!


----------



## ohbytheway

Thanks to all about the tailoring advice.  I am on my way today to my trusty tailor.  I honestly have was resigned to wear these shirts under sweaters.  Doing the Happy Dance.  I have to return my Tori dream sweater as it's too big.  I love the look of the Professor Blazer but they don't sell it in Tall.


----------



## Cecilia2

elle tee said:


> I tailor mine, all the time!  Usually, I have my tailor add extra darts in the back, at the waist, since that is where the shirts are biggest on me, but there are a few ways that a good tailor could take them in for you.  It shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> And to the poster who asked about the Icon trench, I love mine!!  I hesitated on buying it for a while, but I am so glad I did- I wear it almost every day.  This is hands down the best fitting trench I've ever owned, and I've owned quite a few!



This is great to hear!  I couldn't resist the 208.00 price, and I just love the collar on this coat!


----------



## TxGlam

I got some more great sale items today and yesterday!

Apple dot cardi on sale for $59
Evie $19, Kelsey w/ dots $59 and some other silk tops on sale for $19
Tango tank for $29
Long sleeve ruffle tee for $19

Check out the sale sections! They were marking down tons of stuff today that arrived last month.


----------



## plr16

I blog on a different fashion site and one of the other girls blogging has a great one coming up about J.Crew and tailored clothing. Would it be appropriate to post this here when the blog goes up or is that against forum rules? I read the preview and it ties right in with this conversation here.


----------



## sheanabelle

TxGlam said:


> I got some more great sale items today and yesterday!
> 
> Apple dot cardi on sale for $59
> Evie $19, Kelsey w/ dots $59 and some other silk tops on sale for $19
> Tango tank for $29
> Long sleeve ruffle tee for $19
> 
> Check out the sale sections! They were marking down tons of stuff today that arrived last month.



So true, they had a TON of mark downs in store today. I got the taffeta jacket for $69, the white polka dot mini for $59, toothpick cords for $30, merino vneck for $20,  and the shawl cardigan for $59. I'm going back for the pj's tomorrow, they are marked down to $29.99.


----------



## TxGlam

I ordered the Flannel ruffle cascade jacket in charcoal this morning and a couple t's , all from the sale section. I've been waiting on the flannel cascade to go on sale since I love my silk one. Yay!


----------



## shoppingislove

sheanabelle said:


> So true, they had a TON of mark downs in store today. I got the taffeta jacket for $69, the white polka dot mini for $59, toothpick cords for $30, merino vneck for $20, and the shawl cardigan for $59. I'm going back for the pj's tomorrow, they are marked down to $29.99.


 
Those are great deals. I need to check it out this weekend.


----------



## plr16

http://blog.smashion.com/home/date/20091211

Blog from another site on J.Crew and tailoring and Michelle ***** (remove link if not allowed?)

[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]J. Crew is an interesting brand for women. It has always been a little overpriced and boring, with an odd fit. Nowadays though, it seems to have a real handle on the stylish vibe with some timeless on-trend items and fabulous accessories... although I must say the fit is still odd. How many times have you walked into J. Crew, tried a pair of pants on, stood in front of the mirror and stared horrified at the unflattering reflection. Seemingly supposed to be for a more full-bottomed woman, I find their pants, slacks and sometimes dresses seem to add weight to a woman's lower half, instead of slimming them. I have only been able to find one style of J. Crew pant for my "hippy" clients that actually flattered instead of fattened. [/FONT]
      [FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]One person who _is_ loving J. Crew is Michelle *****. (I am guessing she has tailored many items since J. Crew skirts tend to fall straight at the knees instead of coming in slightly like a flattering skirt should.) She has been photographed looking absolutely fabulous while wearing many of J. Crew's pencil skirts, cardigans and tees this year... which may be why this odd brand is doing so well. [/FONT]
  [FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]J. Crew Group Inc. announced last week that its profit more than doubled in the third quarter as sales rose by a double-digit percentage. The results sent its stock surging in after-hours trading after the retailer beat Wall Street consensus estimates for profit and revenue. The Associated Press said its gross margin grew to 48.4 percent of revenue from 41.6 percent a year ago. CEO Millard Drexler gives credit to doing simple things well. "It's about product, it's about quality, it's about design, it's about creativity." I suppose, but I think it has more [/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]to do with Michelle ***** and the brand's relatively recent lean towards on-trend styles.[/FONT]
      [FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Either way, here are a few items that I am loving from J. Crew: (Notice there are no pants pictured"[/FONT]


----------



## TxGlam

new promotion - 25% off $150 + and 30% off $250 use SNOWMAN, full price and sale included just no free shipping

I called in and they gave me a price adj for the order I placed yesterday. I had a feeling they would start a promotion since they marked down many items by like 10%. 

Has anyone tried on or seen irl this wool ruffle jacket? http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...294+20~~~20+17+4294967134~15~~~~~~~/17863.jsp


----------



## karetotalk

i saw the ruffle merino cardigan i bought the other week on the show cougar town on wednesday!


----------



## Snowqueen!

I think a lot of the first lady's clothing is made for her by J Crew.  I am seen several pictures of her that she was wearing specific pieces that were slightly different than the items I have tried.  For example, the 18" deco skirt was really short even on my 5'4" body.  However, she has one that was a nice conservative knee length.  Since she is taller than me, it couldn't have been the production model.   Also, there was a tiered skirt that had an extra tier from the production ones.  I doubt that her items are tailored as much as they were made to flatter her to begin with.

By the way, the B&M has a cute snowflake tee I had not seen before today.  It is medium gray with a sequined snowflake on a kind of pink background and was very pretty.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

on glee, the character emma wears a LOT of jcrew. i've seen many items from the spring and summer collections on her!


----------



## natmk28

does anyone have the  herringbone francis cami? do I need it? I kind of feel like I do.


 Im buying the bf a bunch of sweaters for christmas/hanukah and kind of really want to buy this too..... hmmm.


----------



## Snowqueen!

I have the blue striped Frances shirt, the geo cami (I don't think this is still available), and the new heart one.  I like this style.  It really does look good with jeans and pretty skirts.


----------



## sheanabelle

MichelleAntonia said:


> on glee, the character emma wears a LOT of jcrew. i've seen many items from the spring and summer collections on her!



YES! I love seeing j.crew on TV. Megan on Privileged wore a TON and Betty and Nico on Ugly Betty.


----------



## TxGlam

sheanabelle said:


> YES! I love seeing j.crew on TV. Megan on Privileged wore a TON and Betty and Nico on Ugly Betty.



I miss privileged, was a great show!


----------



## TxGlam

Does anybody have these Downtown denim trouser in clean rinse wash or tried them on? http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...nimandcorduroy/trouser/PRDOVR~18184/18184.jsp


----------



## elle tee

natmk28 said:


> does anyone have the  herringbone francis cami? do I need it? I kind of feel like I do.
> 
> 
> Im buying the bf a bunch of sweaters for christmas/hanukah and kind of really want to buy this too..... hmmm.



I tried that one on and really liked it!!  It seemed like something that I would get a lot of wear out of, dressed up or dressed down.  The only reason I didn't get that one is because my best skirt/pant suit is grey, so I chose the dusty rose colored Frances cami as a pop of color with the suit instead.  But, I do wear the pink one a lot!!  It's a great top.


----------



## sheanabelle

TxGlam said:


> Does anybody have these Downtown denim trouser in clean rinse wash or tried them on? http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Shop_By_Category/denimandcorduroy/trouser/PRDOVR~18184/18184.jsp



Oooh, those are nice. I haven't seen them in the store yet.


----------



## shoppingislove

sheanabelle said:


> YES! I love seeing j.crew on TV. Megan on Privileged wore a TON and Betty and Nico on Ugly Betty.


 
I was excited to see Nico wearing J. Crew on Ugly Betty.

Stopped by J. Crew today and didn't see many sale items or things I was looking for. I did pick up two microstripe merino sweaters in navy/gray and gray/cream for $20 each.


----------



## TxGlam

Spotted Jcrew on Cougar town too! Ellie is wearing ruffle cardi and tissue sparkling rose t in grey


----------



## b00mbaka

DC-Cutie said:


> Cool...
> Come on DC/VA/MD ladies....  where you at?


 
Hey DC!!! Long time no hear! Glad to see you are still around shopping like no one's business. If you are still interested in having a meet-up I have a LOT of friends that would meet up with you at pentagon city.


----------



## yellow08

I've been going a little J Crew crazy...
I picked up the 
Chimera jacket in navy
Wool pleated skirt in black
Bouquet sash belt in black
And that was just today!

Yesterday, I ordered
Gypsy cami
Evie cami
Frances herringbone cami
Strada shirt 
Bouquet textured tee and I went shopping in the store on Friday (Victoria tissue tee and a grey wool skirt)...

I'm done unless I see some serious after-Christmas sales!!!


----------



## BooYah

^nice haul!

this sale is killing me.
i ordered 2 pairs of the pleated peep toe shoes, ruffle jacket, 3 cardigans, and 2 sweaters for DH :ninja:


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i got the slub cotton masquerade tee for $35 in store, it's currently $31.50 online for the 30% off knits&tees until tonight...

also got a purple silk cami i can't find online.. but it was only $20


----------



## StarBrite310

Yesterday I bought the Carlin Coat in black only to find that there was a hole in the pocket so I went to exchange it today. Then while at the store I came across the Stadium-Cloth Boulevard Trench Coat. They had 1 left in my size and it looks soooo cute! Way nicer than the Carlin. Only problem though is that I had to get it in navy even though I wanted black. The black is completely sold out online in a size 6 which is what I need. The sales guy told me that the stores never even got it in black!

I do like the navy though and I have a ton of black jackets so maybe it's better I got it in the blue. The navy is a lot darker in person than in the model photo on the website. What do you think of this jacket? It seems really warm! Do you like the navy? I'm excited to wear it


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^and navy, imo, is GREAT to mix with black anyway! you can wear it with the same stuff you were planning to wear the black one with


----------



## schadenfreude

Yeah. I had a bit of a J. Crew meltdown over the last day. Probably $500 over one quick in store trip and TWO SEPARATE catalog orders....... agh!!!!! And that's in the space of about four hours!


----------



## StarBrite310

MichelleAntonia said:


> ^and navy, imo, is GREAT to mix with black anyway! you can wear it with the same stuff you were planning to wear the black one with



Yeah that's true  The jacket feels so warm! Even though I live in Los Angeles, it gets really cold here at night so I think it will be perfect.


----------



## sheanabelle

starbrite, I think navy is awesome and very wearable. I want to get the duffle coat in blackberry which is pretty much navy. It's just prettier than plain old black sometimes IMO.


----------



## sheanabelle

MichelleAntonia said:


> i got the slub cotton *masquerade tee *for $35 in store, it's currently $31.50 online for the 30% off knits&tees until tonight...
> 
> also got a purple silk cami i can't find online.. but it was only $20



that's a cute shirt!


----------



## StarBrite310

sheanabelle said:


> starbrite, I think navy is awesome and very wearable. I want to get the duffle coat in blackberry which is pretty much navy. It's just prettier than plain old black sometimes IMO.



The duffle coat is very cute too! I think that for sure looks better in the blackberry color. Black as you said is plain sometimes and definitely could get boring. Just FYI, the stores are still honoring the 30% off outerwear, just not online anymore.


----------



## hsjz4601

b00mbaka said:


> Hey DC!!! Long time no hear! Glad to see you are still around shopping like no one's business. If you are still interested in having a meet-up I have a LOT of friends that would meet up with you at pentagon city.




i wanna join


----------



## KristyDarling

I finally received the long boyfriend blazer (http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...tchallany~~~~~long boyfriend blazer/19197.jsp), which had been backordered for awhile. I am disappointed! It is GIGANTIC! I ordered a 0, which is my size in pretty much all brands, but it is totally voluminous. I know it's not supposed to be fitted because it's "boyfriend" style, but it's baggy as opposed to boyfriendy. Sigh. Oh well.


----------



## sheanabelle

KristyDarling said:


> I finally received the long boyfriend blazer (http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Shop_By_Category/jacketsblazers/jacketsblazers/PRDOVR~19197/99101843971/ENE~1+2+3+22+4294967294+20~~~0~15~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~long%20boyfriend%20blazer/19197.jsp), which had been backordered for awhile. I am disappointed! It is GIGANTIC! I ordered a 0, which is my size in pretty much all brands, but it is totally voluminous. I know it's not supposed to be fitted because it's "boyfriend" style, but it's baggy as opposed to boyfriendy. Sigh. Oh well.




Same thing happened to me. I loooove this jacket but the zero was gigantic. So, I saved some money by going to urban and getting their bf blazer, taking it to my tailor to add some buttons.


----------



## KristyDarling

sheanabelle said:


> Same thing happened to me. I loooove this jacket but the zero was gigantic. So, I saved some money by going to urban and getting their bf blazer, taking it to my tailor to add some buttons.


Sorry to hear that it didn't work for you either. I'll have to check out the UO bf blazer!


----------



## danae

I love J Crew cashmere, it's very soft and the prices are reasonable. Also their winter accessories, wool ballet slippers and silk tops. If only they'd ship to Europe!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Sweaters are 20% off again, and free shipping over $150 with code BELLS


----------



## Hollyberry1213

sheanabelle said:


> my new favorite thread!
> 
> i bought this coat yesterday, and the blazer in gray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's a pic of a perfect tank, merino cardi and locket necklace, all jcrew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's a coat from them last winter that I love.


 
Hey Sheanabelle,
I love your style! What exactly is on your j crew locket in the above pic? Is it just a small round design? I am looking for a similar gold necklace and yours if perfect. Let me know if you happen to know the style name on it.
thanks!
Holly


----------



## queenvictoria2

Needanotherbag said:


> Sweaters are 20% off again, and free shipping over $150 with code BELLS




Hmmm .... do I really NEED another black cardigan?


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^Of course you do!  Which one are you looking at??


----------



## natmk28

queenvictoria2 said:


> Hmmm .... do I really NEED another black cardigan?



of course you do!! 

I just ordered the bonheur cardigan (I couldn't believe an xs popped up, I've been checking constantly!) and the cashmere shawl popover in cinnamon spice (which I feel like I may regret, thats ALOT of orange)


----------



## BooYah

natmk28 said:


> of course you do!!
> 
> I just ordered the bonheur cardigan (I couldn't believe an xs popped up, I've been checking constantly!) and the cashmere shawl popover in cinnamon spice (which I feel like I may regret, thats ALOT of orange)



LOVE that vibrant cinnamon spice color! 
and that bonheur cardi looks amazing


----------



## sheanabelle

Hollyberry1213 said:


> Hey Sheanabelle,
> I love your style! What exactly is on your j crew locket in the above pic? Is it just a small round design? I am looking for a similar gold necklace and yours if perfect. Let me know if you happen to know the style name on it.
> thanks!
> Holly



Thanks!! It's like a sun with a tiny pearl looking thing in the middle. I bought it probably 8 months ago from the sale bucket at the register for $29.99 but have no idea of the style number, I'm sorry.


----------



## NicolesCloset

I'm so glad this thread was started. Thank you!! I am a JCrew holic. Shenae you look fabulous. 
I am a fan of their cardis I own 4. The latest one I ordered is the olive color. I hope I love it.


----------



## queenvictoria2

Needanotherbag said:


> ^^^Of course you do!  Which one are you looking at??





LOL! Another Featherweight Cashmere one  I love those!


----------



## queenvictoria2

AND ..... I was thinking of this one also


http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Shop_By_Category/sweaters/merino/PRDOVR~25327/25327.jsp


----------



## queenvictoria2

OR maybe this one? 


http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Shop_By_Category/sweaters/woolblends/PRDOVR~21037/21037.jsp


----------



## Bobble

^ I like both, but for this weather (In a Shoe) I would choose number 2!  ok...I'd buy both...


----------



## lauriebell

queenvictoria2 said:


> OR maybe this one?
> 
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Shop_By_Category/sweaters/woolblends/PRDOVR~21037/21037.jsp




i'd stay away from this one.  the quality (look and feel) in real life is not good, and that's being generous (IMO).  lots of bloggers have reviewed this and have pretty much said the same thing too - not sure if it's the arcrylic or what.


----------



## Needanotherbag

I really like the second one - could be dressed up or down and remain really classy!


----------



## queenvictoria2

Thanks for the advice ladies!
I wondered about that bling button cardigan, I hadn't seen that one IRL yet, but I think I will pass then.


----------



## TxGlam

queenvictoria2 said:


> Thanks for the advice ladies!
> I wondered about that bling button cardigan, I hadn't seen that one IRL yet, but I think I will pass then.



I wouldnt recommend it either, wore it for 2 hours then suddenly noticed a big hole. Good call on passing.


----------



## TxGlam

I received the Flannel Cascade today and took it right back to the store tonight. Wasn't feeling the flannel and it just looked bland to me compared to the silk version I have. Even more mark downs in stores since this past weekend, most items are cheaper in stores!


----------



## elle tee

I agree with the others, the bling button cardigan felt strange in person, like it would not hold up well.

Went to J.Crew with my mom today, found some great stuff!  I got

- Water color leopard pencil skirt (it was the last one in the store, they had to take it off the mannequin, but it was on sale for $99! Plus now I see it's gone from the website, so glad I snatched this one up)
- Hearts Frances cami, already have it in a salmony pink and love it, so I had to get this print!
http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...hirtstops/camisblouses/PRDOVR~24735/24735.jsp
- Merino Scalinata Henly in light amethyst (the fit is odd, the v-neck is super deep so I'll have to wear a tank under it which I don't love, but the trim is really pretty so I went for it, it was only $40)
http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...tegory/sweaters/merino/PRDOVR~20312/20312.jsp
- Slub Cotton Beaded Starburst Tee in light pink
http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...294+20~~~20+17+4294967160~90~~~~~~~/20459.jsp


----------



## Snowqueen!

I love that heart Frances cami.  Hands down, it is my favorite top this fall...


----------



## Snowqueen!

My favorite merino cardi this fall is the marzipan.  I purchased the ethereal and ended up taking it back.  The silk ruffle would not stay up around the sweater.  It would fall down, so it was hidden in places.

The bling cardi feels awful and is getting poor reviews.


----------



## yellow08

elle tee said:


> I agree with the others, the bling button cardigan felt strange in person, like it would not hold up well.
> 
> Went to J.Crew with my mom today, found some great stuff! I got
> 
> - Water color leopard pencil skirt (it was the last one in the store, they had to take it off the mannequin, but it was on sale for $99! Plus now I see it's gone from the website, so glad I snatched this one up)
> - Hearts Frances cami, already have it in a salmony pink and love it, so I had to get this print!
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...hirtstops/camisblouses/PRDOVR~24735/24735.jsp
> - Merino Scalinata Henly in light amethyst (the fit is odd, the v-neck is super deep so I'll have to wear a tank under it which I don't love, but the trim is really pretty so I went for it, it was only $40)
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...tegory/sweaters/merino/PRDOVR~20312/20312.jsp
> - Slub Cotton Beaded Starburst Tee in light pink
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...294+20~~~20+17+4294967160~90~~~~~~~/20459.jsp


 
Great haul...


----------



## Miss_Q

Went on a spree this morning on J Crew's site

*Dream sequin rumpled ribbon cardigan*
http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Shop_By_Category/sweaters/dream/PRDOVR~20318/20318.jsp

*Sequin tuxedo cardigan*
http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Shop_By_Category/sweaters/dream/PRDOVR~20238/20238.jsp

*Super 120s Carlyle dress in Black*

http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Shop_By_Category/dresses/suitingdresses/PRDOVR~18084/18084.jsp


*Merino Maya dress in hthr graphite *
http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Shop_By_Category/dresses/knitdresses/PRDOVR~20301/99101874985/ENE~1+2+3+22+4294967294+20~~~0~90~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~Maya%20dress/20301.jsp


*Crushed glitter satin clutch in Black*
http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Navigation/Women/PRD~20849/20849.jsp


*Stretch bootcut cord in Black*
http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Shop_By_Category/pants/corduroy/PRDOVR~17047/17047.jsp


----------



## Needanotherbag

Great haul *Miss_Q*!


----------



## yellow08

Great stuff *Miss_Q! *
I love the sequin tuxedo cardi!


----------



## gglvs2shop

Hi...I love J Crew, too!!!

Last night, I ordered:

Cossette Mary Jane peep toes 

Leaf pointelle-stitch tights 

Strada fan placket perfect 

Girls' purple socks three-pack 

Girls' small square-jewel bracelet 

This is in addition to my last 2 week's orders: a couple dresses, a cashmere cardigan, a shirt, 3 tees, a skirt.....I think that's it....


----------



## elle tee

Miss_Q, I love the two dresses you got!  Great haul!


----------



## DC-Cutie

run, don't walk to J. Crew.  I was going to purchase a few items on-line, since it's add'tl 25% off.  Instead I just walked over to my local store and found TONS of stuff, including things that weren't available online.  Some items are even cheaper in-store.

I'll post pics tonight.


----------



## coleab5

^ DC Cutie, which store did you go to? I'm from MD and when I went to my local store last night they didn't have much of a selection


----------



## DC-Cutie

I went to Tyson's Galleria.  Basically the whole back section is sales!!!


----------



## sheanabelle

DC-Cutie said:


> run, don't walk to J. Crew.  I was going to purchase a few items on-line, since it's add'tl 25% off.  Instead I just walked over to my local store and found TONS of stuff, including things that weren't available online.  Some items are even cheaper in-store.
> 
> I'll post pics tonight.




yay!


----------



## kristinayulo

sheanabelle said:


> Same thing happened to me. I loooove this jacket but the zero was gigantic. So, I saved some money by going to urban and getting their bf blazer, taking it to my tailor to add some buttons.



I bought the tuxedo jacket in navy last week when they had the 30% off $250 or more ... I was able to get it for about $90.  The P0 fits really well -- and it looks like the boyfriend blazer look similar so you might want to give that a shot!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Has anyone tried on the Wool Ruffle Jacket/Blazer?  I just scored it for around $100 online, and am super excited, but ordered a 6, according to sizing I am between sizing for jackets, so ordered up instead of down, now am worried because I have seriously been drooling over that jacket the day it hit the website.  

I'm officially JCrew poor...


----------



## natmk28

Needanotherbag said:


> Has anyone tried on the Wool Ruffle Jacket/Blazer?  I just scored it for around $100 online, and am super excited, but ordered a 6, according to sizing I am between sizing for jackets, so ordered up instead of down, now am worried because I have seriously been drooling over that jacket the day it hit the website.
> 
> I'm officially JCrew poor...




I have- I love it!! I would have bought it if I could have justified it to myself.

speaking of justifying purchases- I've been debating the velvet eden blazer forever now- anyone have it? do I need it? and is it cheaper in stores than online right now?


----------



## TxGlam

^ I have the velvet eden blazer in the navy blue and love the fit! I actually wore it last night. Runs TTS, got a 0 and fits perfectly! 

I want the wool ruffle jacket now since the flannel cascade was a miss for me. Anyone have modeling pics?!!


----------



## Needanotherbag

natmk28 said:


> I have- I love it!! I would have bought it if I could have justified it to myself.
> 
> speaking of justifying purchases- I've been debating the velvet eden blazer forever now- anyone have it? do I need it? and is it cheaper in stores than online right now?



Did the Ruffle jacket fit TTS?  I have broader shoulders for my frame, so figured Id be safe sizing up.

I was torn between the Eden and the Ruffle jacket - I've tried the Eden on so many times in store and it fits TTS and is so cute...only reason I went with Ruffles is I havent purchased a thing this season with ruffles on it, so wanted it as a statement piece for the season.  I think after the 25% off it may be cheaper than in store, my store is totally out of them actually.


----------



## TxGlam

Needanotherbag said:


> Did the Ruffle jacket fit TTS?  I have broader shoulders for my frame, so figured Id be safe sizing up.
> 
> I was torn between the Eden and the Ruffle jacket - I've tried the Eden on so many times in store and it fits TTS and is so cute...only reason I went with Ruffles is I havent purchased a thing this season with ruffles on it, so wanted it as a statement piece for the season.  I think after the 25% off it may be cheaper than in store, my store is totally out of them actually.


I'm impressed that you haven't bought a thing with ruffles this season, I find it impossible and hard to resist. lol

Is the ruffle jacket fitted or more loose? Trying to decide on a size. Which color looks best IRL? I haven't seem them in stores here at all.


----------



## Needanotherbag

TxGlam said:


> I'm impressed that you haven't bought a thing with ruffles this season, I find it impossible and hard to resist. lol
> 
> Is the ruffle jacket fitted or more loose? Trying to decide on a size. Which color looks best IRL? I haven't seem them in stores here at all.



I know, right?  Between Anthro and JC, I dont know how I got away with not buying ruffles, except for the fact that the items I really wanted sold out when I went back for them.

I havent seen the Ruffle Jacket IRL, just drooled over it online.  Since the Eden fit best for me in a 6, I went with a 6 in the Ruffle. Was so hard to pick between colors, but I got the darker grey color.  If they go on futher sale after the holidays I may get the rosebud to wear into spring.

I remember someone on here had purchased one, but cant find the post...


----------



## natmk28

Needanotherbag said:


> Did the Ruffle jacket fit TTS?  I have broader shoulders for my frame, so figured Id be safe sizing up.
> 
> I was torn between the Eden and the Ruffle jacket - I've tried the Eden on so many times in store and it fits TTS and is so cute...only reason I went with Ruffles is I havent purchased a thing this season with ruffles on it, so wanted it as a statement piece for the season.  I think after the 25% off it may be cheaper than in store, my store is totally out of them actually.




I also have broad shoulders and I found it to be true to size, didn't size up- i always go with a zero in jcrew jackets though. so if your between sizes in general i feel like you'd probably be fine in either size.


----------



## yellow08

DC-Cutie said:


> run, don't walk to J. Crew. I was going to purchase a few items on-line, since it's add'tl 25% off. Instead I just walked over to my local store and found TONS of stuff, including things that weren't available online. Some items are even cheaper in-store.
> 
> I'll post pics tonight.


 
Cannot wait to see your haul!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

OK....  here is what I got:
*Campo Messenger*






*Dakota Tweed Skirt*





*Ruffle Jacket*


----------



## DC-Cutie

continued:
*Ruthie Shirt*





*Leopard Cardi*





*Loretta Ruffle*





and 2 pair of slack: Wool City Fit & Adison trouser

and a free gift for being one of the first 10 shoppers to spend over $500 today


----------



## MichelleAntonia

is the 25% also in stores?


----------



## DC-Cutie

MichelleAntonia said:


> is the 25% also in stores?


nope, BUT some of the items are priced so that you pay 25% off.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^oh man don't tell me that now i'm gonna HAVE TO go!


----------



## NicolesCloset

DC cute purchases! Love them all


----------



## yellow08

Great haul DC-Cutie
My J Crew store didn't have _any _of that except the ruffle jacket and Elizabeth ruffle shirt...
Love that skirt and bag!


----------



## sheanabelle

The ruthie shirt is stunning, I have never seen that before!


----------



## sheanabelle

DC-Cutie said:


> OK....  here is what I got:
> *Ruffle Jacket*



I'm wearing this right now, lol...i love it.


----------



## Cecilia2

Would anyone be willing to model their Eden?  I've heard mixed reviews on it.


----------



## LarissaB

Hi ladies. I also love JCrew but unfortunately I can only wear certain things from that store.  I am plus sized so sometimes the sz 16s fit and sometimes they don't.

Anyway, today I purchased the Cashmere-lined leather gloves in ripe avocado (a lime green color.)  Do you ladies have any suggestions on how to care for them?

TIA


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I placed an order yesterday over the phone.  I had over 150 in my cart, but the f/s didn't come off.  I go:
the waterfall cardi
maya cardi
in rose gold:
http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...294+20~~~20+17+4294967096~15~~~~~~~/20112.jsp

then, i went to the store and found this skirt that i've been stalking forever.  Originally 150, marked down to 39.99 .  I can't find a pic, but they have the ballet flats to match.  gold and black brocade skirt w/ pleats in the front and an elastic waist band.


----------



## klj

I just bought this:
http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...ategory/outerwear/wool/PRDOVR~19647/19647.jsp
..in a petite size 4 very last coat available on the planet in blackberry..(love this color and hope it fits!)..I usually take a 2 in reg..do you think it will be sized down do to it being petite..( I am 5'3)... I've never purchased a petite size from J Crew before and was wondering if anyone else has.


----------



## MichelleD

klj said:


> I just bought this:
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...ategory/outerwear/wool/PRDOVR~19647/19647.jsp
> ..in a petite size 4 very last coat available on the planet in blackberry..(love this color and hope it fits!)..I usually take a 2 in reg..do you think it will be sized down do to it being petite..( I am 5'3)... I've never purchased a petite size from J Crew before and was wondering if anyone else has.



Hi klj, I do not have the coat in question but 3 other J.Crew winter coats.  I recently had the worst time trying to find the right size Plaza coat which is only available online.  My Lady Day and Toggle Coat (no this same one) is a size 4 and fits perfect.  I wouldn't call the Plaza coat boxy per se. J just think it's cute really big requiring you to have to size down.  The size 4 was just huge.  Had to size down multiple times (4 times until I got it right---UGH). I 4, 2P, 2 and 0.  The 2P --although it fit perfectly in the body, the sleeves were way too short.  I'm 5'2 and 113lbs and thus considered petite by some standards.  I ended up going with a regular size 0.  The regular 2 could have worked as well though with room fo ra thick sweater but I prefer fitted coats. 

With that being said, the 2P will probably be too short for you in the arms.  The lesson I learned from all this is: when ordering coats online ordered two sizes the first go round to avoid multiple orders.  Driving back and forth the the B&M to return was quite annoying.

HTH


----------



## klj

Thanks! ^^^
I ordered the 4P in it and will keep my fingers crossed.
I don't usually order coats online..I have smaller shoulders but have some chest..etc..so I like to make sure it works in person..but this was the very last one..so I pushed the button..lol
I know..sizing can be strange for me with JC..because some things I'm a medium..some a small..some a 0 and some a 2..


----------



## yellow08

I had to take back my Chimera jacket in Navy...It didn't look good on me at_ ALL _ then I decided to try the ruffle jacket (in navy) and it fell flat on me too...I'm starting to think me and J Crew jackets are not meant to be


----------



## Bobble

^ Depending on your size/shoulder width, there no good for some of us.  But they are stinkin cute on the models!


----------



## SuLi

I love this thread!  I recently bought two pairs of the Pixie pants in black and the belted puffer coat in dark slate.  I have a very hard time going into a J.Crew and not walking out with something.  I love J.Crew so much that I was a J.Crew bride -- I wore the Gracie gown.  I wanted something really classic and simple and went everywhere looking.  On a whim, I ordered a few gowns from J.Crew and the Gracie was perfect (ordered it in a petite)!  I didn't even need alterations.

*DC-Cutie* -- I love your ruffle jacket!  So pretty!  Great haul and I LOVE the Tyson's J.Crew.  I had planned on going there today to celebrate (I took the GREs yesterday and did really well), but the snow prevented it.  I guess I will have to wait until later this week.


----------



## DC-Cutie

OK, so I made my last purchase before the sale ended.  Here is what I have coming my way: 
 	        Annalise ruffle cami / melon
	 	Annalise ruffle cami / dark slate
		Silk ruffle cascade jacket / rosebud
	 	Skinny patent-leather belt with square buckle /burnished brown
	 	Leaf pointelle-stitch tights  / black 	
		Leaf pointelle-stitch tights  / black
 	        Wool ribbon script coat / dark poppy

I'm done..


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ great haul DC Cutie!!!


----------



## Genti

HP06GTPHD- 10 % off expires today plus free shipping


----------



## sheanabelle

klj said:


> I just bought this:
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Shop_By_Category/outerwear/wool/PRDOVR~19647/19647.jsp
> ..in a petite size 4 very last coat available on the planet in blackberry..(love this color and hope it fits!)..I usually take a 2 in reg..do you think it will be sized down do to it being petite..( I am 5'3)... I've never purchased a petite size from J Crew before and was wondering if anyone else has.



If that 4petite doesn't work out, I bought a size 2 in this coat at the boca, florida store yesterday and they have two more 2's...maybe you could do a "we will find it." ??


----------



## MichelleAntonia

girls, i need a really quick opinion on the sizing of the dolce sweater does it run big or small? i don't want it to be too baggy, i'd usually get a small but if it runs small and/or isn't that stretchy, i'd be in trouble with a small. opinions??


----------



## klj

sheanabelle said:


> If that 4petite doesn't work out, I bought a size 2 in this coat at the boca, florida store yesterday and they have two more 2's...maybe you could do a "we will find it." ??



Yaay!...nice to know, thanks a bunch, *sheanabelle*..


----------



## MichelleAntonia

ok, i squeezed in an order at the last min! dolce sweater in pale sand, pale shell, ivory and light slate. merino watercolor leopard cardi and ribbed featherweight henley tank in lavender. i still have to decide which colors to keep or not, etc. i just could NOT resist 25% and FS!


----------



## yellow08

DC-Cutie said:


> OK, so I made my last purchase before the sale ended. Here is what I have coming my way:
> Annalise ruffle cami / melon
> Annalise ruffle cami / dark slate
> Silk ruffle cascade jacket / rosebud
> Skinny patent-leather belt with square buckle /burnished brown
> Leaf pointelle-stitch tights / black
> Leaf pointelle-stitch tights / black
> Wool ribbon script coat / dark poppy
> 
> I'm done..


 
Great haul...


----------



## Chi town Chanel

LarissaB said:


> Hi ladies. I also love JCrew but unfortunately I can only wear certain things from that store.  I am plus sized so sometimes the sz 16s fit and sometimes they don't.
> 
> Anyway, today I purchased the Cashmere-lined leather gloves in ripe avocado (a lime green color.)  Do you ladies have any suggestions on how to care for them?
> 
> TIA



I just use Apple leather care on all of my stuff, but I'm not sure if it would affect the color?


----------



## sheanabelle

MichelleAntonia said:


> girls, i need a really quick opinion on the sizing of the dolce sweater does it run big or small? i don't want it to be too baggy, i'd usually get a small but if it runs small and/or isn't that stretchy, i'd be in trouble with a small. opinions??




I think this sweater fits TTS, the only con is that the sleeve at the wrist opening is tight! I may have to stretch it out a little bit because it annoys me when I put it on.


----------



## sheanabelle

I just got these lovelies in black. http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...y/shoes/flatsmoccasins/PRDOVR~20331/20331.jsp The leather is sooo gorgeous I'm sort of afraid to wear them. I guess I can spray some appleguarde rain & stain...what do you think???


----------



## yellow08

Sheanabelle, 
I think once you treat them you should be good to go...Cute flats, very Chanel"ish"


----------



## sheanabelle

yellow08 said:


> Sheanabelle,
> I think once you treat them you should be good to go...Cute flats, *very Chanel"ish"*



lol, yes I agree!


----------



## sheanabelle

So as we get closer, does anyone know what to expect for jcrew after christmas sales?? Online or in store. Personally, I'm really hoping to see a lot of cashmere for 99.99! Or less.


----------



## yellow08

sheanabelle said:


> So as we get closer, does anyone know what to expect for jcrew after christmas sales?? Online or in store. Personally, I'm really hoping to see a lot of cashmere for 99.99! Or less.


 
That's what I've been trying to figure out. I've been eyeing a few pieces and my gut is telling me to wait until after Christmas...


----------



## shopgirl1010

Does anyone know when Jcrew will have their next new arrivals?


----------



## Needanotherbag

sheanabelle said:


> So as we get closer, does anyone know what to expect for jcrew after christmas sales?? Online or in store. Personally, I'm really hoping to see a lot of cashmere for 99.99! Or less.



Am also hoping for sale on cashmere so I can finally get my Henley!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

shopgirl1010 said:


> Does anyone know when Jcrew will have their next new arrivals?



usually it's between the 1st and 2nd week in January


----------



## Chi town Chanel

sheanabelle said:


> I just got these lovelies in black. http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...y/shoes/flatsmoccasins/PRDOVR~20331/20331.jsp The leather is sooo gorgeous I'm sort of afraid to wear them. I guess I can spray some appleguarde rain & stain...what do you think???



Too adorable!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Stranger things have happened, but after placing my order on Saturday this arrived today :






other items are scheduled to be delivered tomorrow.  That has to be the fastest shipping EVER from J. Crew   I love the color, it's beautiful


----------



## sheanabelle

Love that coat!!!!


----------



## shoppingislove

That is a gorgeous color!


----------



## NicolesCloset

gorgeous coat!


----------



## schadenfreude

DC Cutie, well, you got lucky with that shipping. I placed an order LAST Sunday and they didn't even make the first delivery attempt till Friday. I had to have the packages rerouted to my work because it took so damn long and so they just came today. Somehow, though, all that black cashmere makes the waiting worthwhile.... sigh.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Thank you, Ladies.  I'm thinking of wearing it tomorrow, to brighten up the day.

Question: Has anyone ever been to the J. Crew outlet in Lynchburg?


----------



## LarissaB

Chi town Chanel said:


> I just use Apple leather care on all of my stuff, but I'm not sure if it would affect the color?


 
Thank you!


----------



## IrisCole

I hemmed and hawed a bit, but before the extra 25% ended last night, I went ahead and ordered the Carlin coat:






... and they shipped this morning already  

I'm trying to pare down my wardrobe, so I'm getting rid of all of the zillion coats that I never/rarely wear, and am hoping this one is classic enough to go with lots of different outfits.


----------



## Needanotherbag

*DC-Cutie* - that coat is so so pretty!  Perfect color to brighten up the first day of winter!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

IrisCole said:


> I hemmed and hawed a bit, but before the extra 25% ended last night, I went ahead and ordered the Carlin coat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and they shipped this morning already
> 
> I'm trying to pare down my wardrobe, so I'm getting rid of all of the zillion coats that I never/rarely wear, and am hoping this one is classic enough to go with lots of different outfits.



love this one!

that's a scarf that she's wearing with it, right? how come i've never seen it before..


----------



## yellow08

DC-Cute, I love the color of that coat!
I know so many people that are afraid to wear color...Luv it!


----------



## plumaplomb

So sad... didn't like the maya cardi on me. It just did not flatter my midsection. It was so adorable online.


----------



## natmk28

plumaplomb said:


> So sad... didn't like the maya cardi on me. It just did not flatter my midsection. It was so adorable online.



I felt the same way about it- it basically made my tummy look like it passed my boobs in sticky-outage= not good!

you ladies were right about the sale in stores being better- i just picked up:
the dapple dot cardi
merino Scalinata henley in that rose color
and a paisley button down I don't know the name of 

all for $120!!


----------



## elle tee

MichelleAntonia said:


> love this one!
> 
> that's a scarf that she's wearing with it, right? how come i've never seen it before..



It's the watercolor leopard scarf, I've seen it on mannequins in a few stores but I'm not sure I've seen it on the shelves.  Love the pattern!

I wandered around J.Crew the other day and was tempted by a few sale items but I kept thinking I should just go back for the after-Christmas sales instead and save more $$!  They had some leather ballet flats that were hard to pass up, even at full price, though.


----------



## DC-Cutie

FINAL sale has started.

This is my only rant with J. Crew Final Sales: I see items from last, higher than what I paid.  Like this one:
I paid $49 in the store: http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...294+20~~~20+17+4294967132~90~~~~~~~/93464.jsp

and there are a few summer dress priced higher.  Darn it, those items need to be in the outlet.


----------



## yellow08

DC-Cutie said:


> FINAL sale has started.
> 
> This is my only rant with J. Crew Final Sales: I see items from last, higher than what I paid. Like this one:
> I paid $49 in the store: http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...294+20~~~20+17+4294967132~90~~~~~~~/93464.jsp
> 
> and there are a few summer dress priced higher. Darn it, those items need to be in the outlet.


J Crew kills me "hiding" stuff until final sale...Oh well, gotta spend this giftcard


----------



## sheanabelle

oh boy.....i just had some fun.


----------



## yellow08

I just picked up two items and now I'm *done *until the official after Christmas sale...

This in a medium (might be too big but I can have it tailored)
http://www.jcrew.com/search/searchN...11d7ecd590f7e1c3227f15&findIt.x=15&findIt.y=6
and this sweater
http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_...0523464626edd64038dc97&findIt.x=16&findIt.y=9


----------



## klj

klj said:


> I just bought this:
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...ategory/outerwear/wool/PRDOVR~19647/19647.jsp
> ..in a petite size 4 very last coat available on the planet in blackberry..(love this color and hope it fits!)..I usually take a 2 in reg..do you think it will be sized down do to it being petite..( I am 5'3)... I've never purchased a petite size from J Crew before and was wondering if anyone else has.


 
I got this yesterday in the mail..and think it fits pretty good...shoulders are a teeny tiny bit too big but I don't think noticably strange..the sleeve length is perfect and not sure what would happen if I went down to the 2 P(might be too short??)
I'm still deciding on whether to keep..its really cute and EXTREMELY warm..color isn't as blackberry as the pic..really dark..almost blackish...putting it up to actual black you can tell but its definitely darker IRL.


----------



## laru

DC-Cutie said:


> OK.... here is what I got:
> 
> *Dakota Tweed Skirt*


 
I'd love to see how you still this skirt....I have the same one and have yet to wear it.


----------



## Needanotherbag

The Ruffle Jacket arrived today - I'm kind of meh about it - I think it's going back.  The ruffles lay flat, not in a cute way.


----------



## yellow08

The Final sale stuff is going Fassttt! I'm so glad I got a few pieces...I can't wait to see what the stores will have I would love to hit the outlet but it's over 2 hours away (how can I convince DH to take me?)


----------



## TxGlam

I'm passing up on the final sale for now...I'm sick of everything in stores and online...I feel like I already own everything I like. Ready for new arrivals!!


----------



## IrisCole

I got the Carlin coat in the mail yesterday and I absolutely love it! I wore it out yesterday and even with jeans, a tee, and Converse, the coat made the look feel so chic!

I'm kind of disappointed with the final sale prices though -- they're basically the same as the sale prices, except they're not offering the extra 25% off anymore


----------



## sheanabelle

just a sample of some of my recent online j.crew extravaganza.


----------



## shoppingislove

TxGlam said:


> I'm passing up on the final sale for now...I'm sick of everything in stores and online...I feel like I already own everything I like. Ready for new arrivals!!


 
I am with you on that.

Sheanabelle, lovely finds! I love the scoopneck corsage tee.


----------



## ohbytheway

I'm visiting my parents in FL and they have an outlet here.  The SA at the outlet just told me that all their clothing is made for the outlet store and does not come from the retail store.  Does this sound true?  I purchased  few sweaters, $9 a piece and I just couldn't walk away.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Yes.  Many outlets have items made just for retail and outlets.  BR is another one.


----------



## HalcyonGirl

I really want this dress. I've been watching it for a while and it's finally on sale.


----------



## CoachGirl12

HalcyonGirl said:


> I really want this dress. I've been watching it for a while and it's finally on sale.


Wow, I'm in love that dress is gorgeous!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

oh, I hate final sale and I hate the stupid email that comes w/ it.  
The one you've been waiting for.  Ok....why would I be waiting for a final sale?  It really irks the hell out of me.  lol


----------



## samhainophobia

^ Agreed.  It IS annoying.

That said, the sweater I'd been meaning to buy actually DID go on sale -- and they had the color I wanted in my size!  (Black cashmere turtleneck)  So with the extra 20% off it was a pretty good deal .  I also got the "professor" blazer in charcoal with black piping.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I love the professor blazer, it reminds me of last yrs lexington blazer.  I've been breaking mines out a lot lately.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

My j.crew had addtl 30 today.  I hope its still on thru tomorrow or tuesday.


----------



## yellow08

Yesterday, I finally made it to the outlet-here is my haul...all for $100.00 (4 tee's, 2 jackie cardi's, pin, necklace)





30% off 250.00 haul from the other week: $180 (something)




Actually, I got the papaya silk for $19 in store (and I got the Victoria cami's in store too)

Today additional 30% off sale: $65





Still waiting on my final sale order (cami and sweater)
Also,missing from pics, wool skirt, bouquet belt and 2 tee's (I  JCrew knits/tee's)
I'm officially *DONE!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## elle tee

I didn't buy much in the after-Christmas sales this year, but I did get a black cashmere cardigan for only $70!  I was surprised, the J.Crew I went to had a lot of colors and styles of cashmere for $99 plus additional 30% off, but there were not many shoppers.


----------



## TxGlam

I passed on the final sale. Much rather wait for new items since I've pretty bought everything I like.. When does the new stuff arrive?


----------



## queenvictoria2

elle tee said:


> I didn't buy much in the after-Christmas sales this year, but I did get a black cashmere cardigan for only $70!  I was surprised, *the J.Crew I went to had a lot of colors and styles of cashmere for $99 plus additional 30% off,* but there were not many shoppers.




I hope they have this at the J Crew I am going to tomorrow


----------



## yellow08

TxGlam said:


> I passed on the final sale. Much rather wait for new items since I've pretty bought everything I like.. When does the new stuff arrive?


 
Yesterday, the manager told me they were getting new stuff in on Monday (assuming today) I told her I was done and she was like you don't need a "_swimsuit_" so I'm thinking the new spring stuff is coming out today...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Cute finds at the outlet Yellow!!!  I plan on making the trip to the mother ship in Lynchburg Tues or Weds.  I just feel like I NEED a few more items - lol..

and yes, you NEED a swimsuit


----------



## NicolesCloset

How can you get outlet coupons? I have the card but, I never get outlet coupons?


----------



## natmk28

I don't know if anyone else noticed, but some new arrivals were in stores today- I was at a jcrew in suburban chicago and there were all sorts of new shorts, and a few new patterned cardigans. loved one of the cardigans, I looked, but its not online yet


----------



## rainytown

Here's what I'm wearing for New Years~

J.Crew Rocks!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

wow Yellow- you had a great major haul!!!


----------



## burb3rrylov3r

I just got this guy in blackberry

http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...~15~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~carlin/17506.jsp

I waited a long time but it was worth it! Gorgeous purple, my first colored coat and I can't wait to wear it.


----------



## cosmogrl5

I'm beyond obsessed with J. Crew!  85% of my wardrobe is from there.   I am getting married in April (though I always refer to my fiance as my DH on the boards for some reason) and my bridesmaid's dresses are from the Crew. They were originally $159.99 and when the girls paid they found out that they were marked down to $59.99!!!  I am so excited!  The color is peppermint which is a very light pink.


----------



## jello_1955

burb3rrylov3r said:


> I just got this guy in blackberry
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...~15~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~carlin/17506.jsp
> 
> I waited a long time but it was worth it! Gorgeous purple, my first colored coat and I can't wait to wear it.


 
I got the same one in blue hydrangea.  It's a nice pop of color.  The only problem is that the collar got a little smooshed and won't stay up. Guess I'll need to iron it.


----------



## vhdos

Love J Crew!!!  My absolute favorite piece is my kelly green winter wool jacket.  I get more compliments every time I wear it than any other piece of clothing I've ever owned.  My MIL bought me $200 worth of J Crew for Christmas.  Nice pieces, but not perfect fits, so I returned them and have a gift card burning a hole in my purse.  Hhmmm...what to buy?????


----------



## cosmogrl5

*vhdos*- I also have a gift card burning a hole in my pocket! I am SO excited to spend that baby!

And I have a wool coat from J Crew in red, and everywhere I go, I get compliments on it.  I got it last year, and the color really is stunning.  The only gripe is that the buttons started to get really loose, but luckily, my Nana fixed it for me.


----------



## vhdos

^My buttons are getting loose too and there's no way I could find replacements for those huge, green, covered buttons!  I'm going to fix them myself.


----------



## cosmogrl5

^ When my red buttons got too loose, I cut them off, so I could sew them back on.  I was worried that they'd fall off somewhere random and I'd never find them.  As you said, it would be too hard to find replacements!


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^The buttons have gotten super loose on my peacoat recently as well...wonder why this seems to happen with JCrew coats....my other coats with buttons dont seem to have that problem


----------



## indypup

I cannot believe I've missed this thread!  I LOVE J. Crew so much that it's a little ridiculous.  Of course, it's also where I work.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Some new arrivals online....

I"m loving this belt in Aluminum 
http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...ewArrivals/accessories/PRDOVR~25161/25161.jsp

And this sweater in the navy is unique for a simple sweater..
http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...t/NewArrivals/sweaters/PRDOVR~20796/20796.jsp


----------



## Needanotherbag

For those that have the Lady Day coat - how does it run?  I'm usually a 6, but these seem quite fitted, should I size up to be able to layer underneath?
TIA!


----------



## sheanabelle

omg....i loooove the swimsuits!


----------



## cosmogrl5

indypup said:


> I cannot believe I've missed this thread! I LOVE J. Crew so much that it's a little ridiculous. Of course, it's also where I work.


 OMG!  My money would never leave the store!!!  My cousin works in their graphics design department and I'm always hinting at how much I love the store.  You know, in case she wants to share the wealth.


----------



## elle tee

Needanotherbag said:


> For those that have the Lady Day coat - how does it run?  I'm usually a 6, but these seem quite fitted, should I size up to be able to layer underneath?
> TIA!



I find that J.Crew generally runs a bit large, so I would say the LDC fits true to your "regular" size, not your "J.Crew" size.


----------



## cookie03

disappointed with some of my final sale online buys  i'd really like to return but it's "final sale". my receipt isn't labeled so and i'm not sure if all of the items were labeled online, i remember they used to label everything. has anyone ever tried returning a final sale item, does the computer system allow it?


----------



## cosmogrl5

^ I've never tried but was always under the impression that final sale items could not be returned.  It is a disclaimer before checkout. I always hesitate to buy during final sales for that reason.


----------



## princess101804

if i remember correctly last year i bought something online, and it didn't fit so i went to the store and returned it and they gave me store credit

oh and it was final sale


----------



## Needanotherbag

I returned a final sale item and got store credit - I said it wasnt as described on the web site, it looked different.


----------



## jlm916

i've noticed that the last 2 final sales haven't had the indicator dot next to the final sale items on the receipts and  i haven't had any issues returning anything that was purchased final sale when the dot is missing.


----------



## queenvictoria2

I have returned final sale items that I bought online to the store and they have always just credited my charge card


----------



## oscarcat729

cosmogrl5 said:


> My cousin works in their graphics design department



 OMG. That sounds like the coolest job EVER. Like amazing. Your cousin is sooooo lucky!


----------



## indypup

cosmogrl5 said:


> OMG! My money would never leave the store!!! My cousin works in their graphics design department and I'm always hinting at how much I love the store. You know, in case she wants to share the wealth.


LOL, that's kind of how it is for me!  It's so hard to be good when you're surrounded by such lovely things all the time!  And your cousin's job sounds SO incredible... I would love to have such a fantastic job with J. Crew!

Still debating on what I'm going to get from the final sale online (see?!  I can't be good!).


----------



## TxGlam

last few times i ordered final sale items, it was marked final sale on the shipping receipt. One item ran small and wanted to return it in store but they wouldn't...


----------



## cosmogrl5

indypup said:


> LOL, that's kind of how it is for me!  It's so hard to be good when you're surrounded by such lovely things all the time!  And your cousin's job sounds SO incredible... I would love to have such a fantastic job with J. Crew!
> 
> Still debating on what I'm going to get from the final sale online (see?!  I can't be good!).


Yes, she works on their website.  My job is so not interesting and I'd just kill for hers!  Before that she worked for Anthropologie and her discounts were awesome! Oh and she was allowed to bring her dog to work.  She gets a pretty good discount at J. Crew but not as good.  

Now that I know it is possible to return items that don't work for me from the final sale, I am SO there!


----------



## Ms_Jade

Hi ladies, so glad I found this thread! I'm a major J Crew fan, have been for so long and just love the unique pieces they feature. I just bought the Station Coat in camel from the final sale along with the cashmere pop collar sweater and black rock necklace. I hope the coat fits, I'm a little nervous because I like to try coats on before I buy. I'm 5'2" and on the petite side, so I got the 6P. Hope it works cause I've been looking for the perfect peacoat for so long!


----------



## Snowqueen!

Needanotherbag, 

The Lady Day coat has a very slim cut.  At 5'4" and 125, I wear a size 4 in it, but wish it had a tiny bit more room in the waist and bust (and I have a very small waist and wear a 32A bra).  I would go with the size you normally buy in J Crew coats or jackets, if you do not want to layer much under it.   Otherwise, if you are planning to layer or wear heavy sweaters, you might want to size up.


----------



## timeless_style

sheanabelle said:


> here's a pic of a perfect tank, merino cardi and locket necklace, all jcrew.


 
Love this look. Its simple but very elegant.



DC-Cutie said:


> nope, I don't blog.. I do read J. Crew Aficionada - luv that blog.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a few pics, from earlier this year. Now that you've made this thread, I'll contribute with more J.Crew inspired pics
> 
> 
> 
> one of my favorite skirts from last season:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Random:



Love them.



talldrnkofwater said:


> heres one of my fave j.crew shoes. J.crew coralies in bright blue (i also have them in mint green) and j.crew satin trim cardi




I really like the outfits.

I wish we had a JCrew in the UK.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Snowqueen! said:


> Needanotherbag,
> 
> The Lady Day coat has a very slim cut.  At 5'4" and 125, I wear a size 4 in it, but wish it had a tiny bit more room in the waist and bust (and I have a very small waist and wear a 32A bra).  I would go with the size you normally buy in J Crew coats or jackets, if you do not want to layer much under it.   Otherwise, if you are planning to layer or wear heavy sweaters, you might want to size up.



Thanks so much, this really helped - I will go with a size 6, as I am a few inches taller than you, and the same weight, but need the room in the chest.
Thanks again!!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

timeless_style said:


> I wish we had a JCrew in the UK.




YOU DON'T HAVE THE CREW IN THE UK!?!? 

i've always wanted to visit the UK so badly, but now, i'm starting to rethink it 

kidding, of course. but i just feel bad that you guys don't have the crew. that's just not fair.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I was at my local store a couple of nights ago and there were TONS of boxes waiting to be unpacked!!!!!  I peeped some ruffle shirts and tissue cardigans I MUST have.

Lots of goodies ready to be snatched up.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Today, I picked up the silk ruffled jacket in navy (its so cute) and i also got the sequin pencil skirt.  I've lusted after this skirt forever.  totally impractical but hey.  I'm just mad that they were only 20 off now instead of 30 off.


----------



## cosmogrl5

I went to J. Crew this morning to scope out the sales.  I ended up with a skinny black belt (20% off) and a pair of chinos which were on sale for $49.95.  I saw a dress that I loved, but it wasn't on sale, and I have a history of buying something there full price because I was afraid it wouldn't be in stock for long and then it ends up marked down for a steal.  It drives me nuts!


----------



## DC-Cutie

am the only one that repurchases an item because it's been marked down to a steal and return the item that was purchased for full price, when it's past the timeframe for price adjustments?

I purchased a skirt a little over 2 weeks ago for $99. a few days ago it was sticker priced $69, but when I got to the register it was $59 +20% off !!!!


----------



## ilvoelv

I have been trying to avoid this thread!! It makes me so tempted to pick up more clothes than I already have!! 

I picked these tees up in every color they had! They are absolutely the most comfiest tees ever!! 

http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...y/knitstees/tissuetees/PRDOVR~11657/11657.jsp


----------



## ilvoelv

DC-Cutie said:


> am the only one that repurchases an item because it's been marked down to a steal and return the item that was purchased for full price, when it's past the timeframe for price adjustments?
> 
> I purchased a skirt a little over 2 weeks ago for $99. a few days ago it was sticker priced $69, but when I got to the register it was $59 +20% off !!!!



I usually buy online so no I wouldn't know if its been marked down


----------



## ilvoelv

Just picked this up! 

http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...ry/outerwear/outerwear/PRDOVR~20585/20585.jsp


----------



## Needanotherbag

ilvoelv said:


> I have been trying to avoid this thread!! It makes me so tempted to pick up more clothes than I already have!!
> 
> I picked these tees up in every color they had! They are absolutely the most comfiest tees ever!!
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Shop_By_Category/knitstees/tissuetees/PRDOVR~11657/11657.jsp



These are so pretty, but Tissue tees are always so see thru, so I generally avoid all the Tissue clothing....


----------



## Needanotherbag

I did go ahead and order the Lady Day Coat, in the Blue Hydrangea for a pop of color. (please fit, please fit, please fit) 
And then a perfect fit tee with the scoop neck ruffles in black - if I love it then I'll pick up a few other colors...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Needanotherbag said:


> I did go ahead and order the Lady Day Coat, in the Blue Hydrangea for a pop of color. (please fit, please fit, please fit)
> And then a perfect fit tee with the scoop neck ruffles in black - if I love it then I'll pick up a few other colors...



  I think it's a nice coat and the color is very nice.  I get tired of seeing (and wearing) black and grey through the fall/winter


----------



## MichelleAntonia

DC-Cutie said:


> am the only one that repurchases an item because it's been marked down to a steal and return the item that was purchased for full price, when it's past the timeframe for price adjustments?
> 
> I purchased a skirt a little over 2 weeks ago for $99. a few days ago it was sticker priced $69, but when I got to the register it was $59 +20% off !!!!



i do this too. they're usually very accommodating. and if it's been past the date for returns, they'll issue you store credit or a gc, which works because it's not like you're not going to purchase anything right after you make the return anyway


----------



## ilvoelv

Needanotherbag said:


> These are so pretty, but Tissue tees are always so see thru, so I generally avoid all the Tissue clothing....



Really?!! Did you try wearing a light tank top underneath? I never do


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^yeah i think it's a good opportunity to wear layers that show  and the light colored ringspun is usually pretty see through as well. i don't mind at all!


----------



## Needanotherbag

ilvoelv said:


> Really?!! Did you try wearing a light tank top underneath? I never do



I havent tried that, but I will now!


----------



## ilvoelv

^ I usually pair a jcrew tissue tee with a jcrew cardigan (left open) with a skinny belt over it.. I have gotten numerous compliments


----------



## klj

ilvoelv said:


> I have been trying to avoid this thread!! It makes me so tempted to pick up more clothes than I already have!!
> 
> I picked these tees up in every color they had! They are absolutely the most comfiest tees ever!!
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Shop_By_Category/knitstees/tissuetees/PRDOVR~11657/11657.jsp



I completely agree! I have multiples in this too...love it...


----------



## Chanel 0407

Funny, but yes I do it all the time.




DC-Cutie said:


> am the only one that repurchases an item because it's been marked down to a steal and return the item that was purchased for full price, when it's past the timeframe for price adjustments?
> 
> I purchased a skirt a little over 2 weeks ago for $99. a few days ago it was sticker priced $69, but when I got to the register it was $59 +20% off !!!!


----------



## Chanel 0407

Did anyone see any of those sequin cardigans in the stores still.  They came in black and a light pink color.  The pockets were little squares with sequins covering them.   Ireally wanted this one but can't find it.


----------



## Noegirl05

I absolutely LOVE J crew... I am still buying their stuff even though I am almost 7 months pregnant! Mostly cardis lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

Chanel 0407 said:


> Did anyone see any of those sequin cardigans in the stores still.  They came in black and a light pink color.  The pockets were little squares with sequins covering them.   Ireally wanted this one but can't find it.



I saw a S & XS @ Pentagon City on Friday.

We need to have a "looking for a J. Crew" thread


----------



## cookie03

DC-Cutie said:


> am the only one that repurchases an item because it's been marked down to a steal and return the item that was purchased for full price, when it's past the timeframe for price adjustments?
> 
> I purchased a skirt a little over 2 weeks ago for $99. a few days ago it was sticker priced $69, but when I got to the register it was $59 +20% off !!!!



yes i definitely do this. it's save some extra money that you weren't expecting to get back. 

btw in case anyone's curious, i did go back and return some of my final sale items. my receipt was not marked with the dot and there were no problems at all. thanks for all your helpful responses!


----------



## pisdapisda79

anyone know if I got a final sale online if I can return it in store?


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^read back a few pages - we just talked about this exact topic - I gues sometimes you can, sometimes you can't.  I'm hoping my store will let me, in case the coat I just ordered doesnt work out...


----------



## Chanel 0407

DC-Cutie said:


> I saw a S & XS @ Pentagon City on Friday.
> 
> We need to have a "looking for a J. Crew" thread


 
Thanks!  I called but unfortunately it was sold out.


----------



## Chanel 0407

Chanel 0407 said:


> Thanks! I called but unfortunately it was sold out.


 
I just called a store in Alabama and they had the exact one that I'm looking for.  So excited!  It was $55.99 (this included the extra 20% off).

LOL, I love the idea of the "looking for a Jcrew thread"


----------



## Needanotherbag

I had a return today, didnt buy anything though.  I did try on the Fair Isle Cardi, was $99 and absolutely adorable, but didnt have the $ to spend today...


----------



## indypup

I second the idea of the "looking for" thread!  I'm at a J. Crew nearly all the time, retail AND factory.

I'll have to post my new purchases later today.  I scored the most gorgeous sequin cardigan yesterday among many other things.


----------



## sheanabelle

Needanotherbag said:


> I had a return today, didnt buy anything though.  I did try on the Fair Isle Cardi, was $99 and absolutely adorable, but didnt have the $ to spend today...



ooh, where is the fairisle cardi?? my store never got them and theyre backordered online.


----------



## ilvoelv

I wanted to post some of the stuff I picked up during the sale but they aren't online anymore??


----------



## TxGlam

ilvoelv said:


> I wanted to post some of the stuff I picked up during the sale but they aren't online anymore??


They must be sold out


----------



## Needanotherbag

sheanabelle said:


> ooh, where is the fairisle cardi?? my store never got them and theyre backordered online.



PM'd you *sheanabelle*!  Hope its still there for you!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

ilvoelv said:


> I wanted to post some of the stuff I picked up during the sale but they aren't online anymore??


same! i don't even know the names of some of the items!


----------



## hsjz4601

anyone got wool duffle coat? could you pls tell whether it is true to size?
thanks.


----------



## Needanotherbag

For me, the new additions to the site are just ok, some I like, some are boring...but this...now this is pure perfection, and I wont even risk waiting for a sale:

http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...ode+matchallany~~~~~sweeping rufles/22852.jsp


----------



## cosmogrl5

Needanotherbag said:


> For me, the new additions to the site are just ok, some I like, some are boring...but this...now this is pure perfection, and I wont even risk waiting for a sale:



That shirt is gorgeous!  I'm petite and a D-cup though.  I am not sure how it would look on me.  It might not be flattering, but I am willing to try it!


----------



## sheanabelle

hsjz4601 said:


> anyone got wool duffle coat? could you pls tell whether it is true to size?
> thanks.



i think it's TTS. I loooove this coat!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Now that the sale is over, J. Crew has a habit of making items mysteriously reappear!!!!  Uggghhh, I hate that.


----------



## hsjz4601

sheanabelle said:


> i think it's TTS. I loooove this coat!


thanks!!!!!


----------



## yellow08

DC-Cutie said:


> Now that the sale is over, J. Crew has a habit of making items mysteriously reappear!!!! Uggghhh, I hate that.


I knoooww....it's so annoying!


----------



## TxGlam

Needanotherbag said:


> For me, the new additions to the site are just ok, some I like, some are boring...but this...now this is pure perfection, and I wont even risk waiting for a sale:
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...ode+matchallany~~~~~sweeping rufles/22852.jsp



I like that top too! Did u order it? Tempted just not 100% about the fit..


----------



## yellow08

I finally scored the tissue stone tee for 29.99 but it's going fast!


----------



## sheanabelle

Just got the cabin cardigan (the one with the asymetrical zipper)....anyone have this??? Hope i love it.


----------



## Needanotherbag

TxGlam said:


> I like that top too! Did u order it? Tempted just not 100% about the fit..



My store thinks they are getting it in within the next week, so I'll get it then so I can try it on.  If I see it before you do, I'll let you know how it fits.  Its perfect for winter into spring, and even on some summer days, and I like that the ruffles are finished, not raw edged, because it looks perfect with the destroyed denim shorts!


----------



## Needanotherbag

sheanabelle said:


> Just got the cabin cardigan (the one with the asymetrical zipper)....anyone have this??? Hope i love it.



I've been thinking about it - I love the black, looks almost like a moto jacket and would be adorable with with a long tank and jeans.


----------



## Chi town Chanel

Needanotherbag said:


> My store thinks they are getting it in within the next week, so I'll get it then so I can try it on.  If I see it before you do, I'll let you know how it fits.  Its perfect for winter into spring, and even on some summer days, and I like that the ruffles are finished, not raw edged, because it looks perfect with the destroyed denim shorts!



I agree that it is a fabulous shirt.  The design is great and it is totally worth $98.  It looks so much more expensive than that.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Needanotherbag said:


> My store thinks they are getting it in within the next week, so I'll get it then so I can try it on.  If I see it before you do, I'll let you know how it fits.  Its perfect for winter into spring, and even on some summer days, and I like that the ruffles are finished, not raw edged, because it looks perfect with the destroyed denim shorts!



I tried it on this am   Pure perfection.  I like that the ruffles are at an angle and not straight across, more forgiving that way.  But at $98, I had my SA hold until tomorrow so I can sleep on it.  She said they were going fast and not expected to be back once the stock is gone..  So if you like it, you better get it now and return later.


----------



## yellow08

DC-Cutie said:


> I tried it on this am  Pure perfection. I like that the ruffles are at an angle and not straight across, more forgiving that way. But at $98, I had my SA hold until tomorrow so I can sleep on it. She said they were going fast and not expected to be back once the stock is gone.. So if you like it, you better get it now and return later.


 
DC-Cutie, if you decide to purchase it can you purty please post modeling pics? I'm so curious to see how it looks IRL


----------



## Needanotherbag

DC-Cutie said:


> I tried it on this am   Pure perfection.  I like that the ruffles are at an angle and not straight across, more forgiving that way.  But at $98, I had my SA hold until tomorrow so I can sleep on it.  She said they were going fast and not expected to be back once the stock is gone..  So if you like it, you better get it now and return later.



*DC* - how did it fit?  I am trying to decide if I should get a S or M.  On the model it looks like it is roomy, but hard to tell if she sized up to get that loose look or if that is the fit.  I'm usually a 6 in most tops, but tend to wear smalls in most items in JC.


----------



## TxGlam

Ooh DC - since you are calling it pure perfection then i must order it! I don't want to miss out on it in stores! I think I'll get the XS...not sure if I want it fitted or not..can a cardigan be worn over it??


----------



## Needanotherbag

Ok, I just called regarding the Sweeping Ruffles Shirt - here's what I learned
A size small has shoulder measurements of 15 1/2 inches, medium is 16 1/2
The bust measurements for small is 39 inches, Medium is 40
Its meant to be a looser fitting shirt.

And, I learned that the big new arrival roll out in most stores will happen on Jan 25th.

Hope this helps anyone on the fence about this shirt, I have officially placed my order


----------



## DC-Cutie

*yellow08* - Yes, Ma'am I will post modeling pics. I actually picked it up before I left work, but I's tired so I'll take pics tomorrow

*TxGlam *- for layering, it might be tricky.  But the J Crew way is "everything is layer-able", so in the words of Tim Gunn "Make it work" - LOL

*Needanotherbag *- As for sizing, I'm normally a Medium in all J Crew tops, for this one, I had to size down.  For sizing purposes, I'm a 36C and the Small fits perfect w/a little wiggle room.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Thanks *DC* - I ordered a Small, and it sounds like that was the right choice!  CAnt wait to see your modeling pic, I havent been this excited about a Jcrew piece in quite some time!


----------



## SuLi

Hi everyone!

What do you think of the new ruffled carly dress: http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...dresses/solidstextures/PRDOVR~21494/21494.jsp 

Is it too much?  I've seen them in the stores in a slate color and I think it might be fun, but I'm worried that it might be too much on the ruffles?


----------



## yellow08

^I've seen it on a JC blog or two:
http://mysuperfluities.blogspot.com/


----------



## Needanotherbag

SuLi said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> What do you think of the new ruffled carly dress: http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Shop_By_Category/dresses/solidstextures/PRDOVR~21494/21494.jsp
> 
> Is it too much?  I've seen them in the stores in a slate color and I think it might be fun, but I'm worried that it might be too much on the ruffles?



I think its adorable, but depending on your size, I think the ruffles could overwhelm...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Needanotherbag said:


> I think its adorable, but depending on your size, I think the ruffles could overwhelm...



you have to be like a size 0 or 2 to pull this one off.  If you have anything that resembles a booty, leave it on the rack.  The dress looks fine from the front, but the placement of the ruffles in the back accentuates your maximus.

Also, it's short.  I'm 5'6.5" and it came above my knees with little room for bending over - not a good look.

I soooooooo wanted this dress to work for me.


----------



## BagLovingMom

ilvoelv said:


> Just picked this up!
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...ry/outerwear/outerwear/PRDOVR~20585/20585.jsp


 
Oh! This caught eye, it is lovely It reminds me of that Giverny coat they had, that was so gorgeous, one of my biggest J Crew regrets was not getting that coat!


----------



## stefeilnately

I am wearing the featherweight cashmere cardi and I want one in every colour!!!







I hope J Crew comes to Singapore soon!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ I love your outfit.  It's so pretty!


----------



## SuLi

DC-Cutie said:


> you have to be like a size 0 or 2 to pull this one off.  If you have anything that resembles a booty, leave it on the rack.  The dress looks fine from the front, but the placement of the ruffles in the back accentuates your maximus.
> 
> Also, it's short.  I'm 5'6.5" and it came above my knees with little room for bending over - not a good look.
> 
> I soooooooo wanted this dress to work for me.



Thanks for the input!  I'm 5'3" and usually wear a 0 or 2 in J.Crew, so I will go try it out!  I hope it works for me -- I think it's really pretty.


----------



## yellow08

*stefeilnately*-Very cute, I love that color on you!


----------



## stefeilnately

Thanks talldrnkofwater and yellow!


----------



## shoppingislove

stefeilnately said:


> I am wearing the featherweight cashmere cardi and I want one in every colour!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope J Crew comes to Singapore soon!


 
What a lovely pop of color! J. Crew cardigans are addicting, aren't they?


----------



## sheanabelle

stefeilnately said:


> I am wearing the featherweight cashmere cardi and I want one in every colour!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope J Crew comes to Singapore soon!




You look great! 
I am so jealous, I ordered my first cashmere cardi (summerweight in fuchsia) during the first hours of the final sale and opened the package to find a white tshirt in it's place!! Of course there were no more by that time and there was nothing they could do but return in. poor me


----------



## sheanabelle

On a happier note, I went into my first j.crew collection store today, it was stunning!! AND i found the fair isle cardi i wanted


----------



## stefeilnately

^^^ Thanks dear!

Gosh I am sorry that happened...glad that you finally got the cardi!


----------



## fashion16

I just ordered the velvet eden jacket in indigo (lt looked so pretty) but now that I look in my closet, I realized I don't have many dark blue or navy items. I have a lot of black (black slacks, dress shirts, cardi shells etc). Now I am having some buyers remorse as I don't know what colors to pair w/ the velvet eden jacket in Indigo. I was hoping for some inspiration. Anyone have this jacket in this color? What colors do you think would go w/ this dark indigo? How would you style it?
TIA!


----------



## SuLi

I walked to the J.Crew in Georgetown after work yesterday.  Here's a picture of the Carly Ruffled Dress -- do you guys think I can pull it off?  I think I like it, and it's on hold for me.

Thanks!


----------



## Bobble

SuLi are you planning to belt it like the model did?


----------



## fashion16

I think it is cute but I do think it needs a belt. A skinny gold belt would look really cute.


----------



## stefeilnately

shoppingislove said:


> What a lovely pop of color! J. Crew cardigans are addicting, aren't they?


 

LOL...they certainly are addictive! I am contemplating my second one now!


----------



## stefeilnately

SuLi said:


> I walked to the J.Crew in Georgetown after work yesterday. Here's a picture of the Carly Ruffled Dress -- do you guys think I can pull it off? I think I like it, and it's on hold for me.
> 
> Thanks!


 

Suli, i think you have a lovely fair tone to yr complexion and for me I think the colour looks a little heavy and dull on yr pale skin. If this was in peach/lilac, I would prefer it much more... just my two cents...


----------



## indypup

*SuLi*, I agree that the peach/lilac would be better for you.  And belt it!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Suli - I"m also in the belt it category...the shape and the horizontal ruffles make you look boxy.


----------



## cosmogrl5

I don't see anything wrong with the color, but I agree that a belt would look fab!


----------



## SuLi

Thanks for the honest assessment!  The only other color they had at the store is a light pink, and I really hate pink .  I think I'm going to get it and play around with it.  I do kind of like that it is boxy -- I'm a little insecure about wearing really form-fitting clothing -- but I will try it with some skinny belts that I have.

Thank you again!


----------



## Bobble

^ Yay! Im excited to see the pink.  Ann taylor loft has tons of skinny metallic belts on sale (cheaper than J.Crew)!  Post pics please.


----------



## cosmogrl5

^ I've actually seen a few metallic belts from J. Crew on eBay lately too.


----------



## queenvictoria2

stefeilnately said:


> I am wearing the featherweight cashmere cardi and I want one in every colour!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope J Crew comes to Singapore soon!





I think I HAVE one in every color ush: J/K

LOVE your entire outfit!


----------



## DC-Cutie

30% off in-store FINAL SALE!!!!!  I went to Georgetown and Pentagon City, lots of new stock in the sale section...  I asked a manager and she said it's nation wide.


----------



## sheanabelle

DC-Cutie said:


> 30% off in-store FINAL SALE!!!!!  I went to Georgetown and Pentagon City, *lots of new stock in the sale section.*..  I asked a manager and she said it's nation wide.




Lucky! Everything at mine is old old old. I'm waiting for the corwin cardi to go on sale, so I keep stopping by to check.


----------



## TxGlam

SuLi, another vote for belt. I've been meaning to try this dress on, it's really cute. How does the back fit, is it tight? <- NM just read some replies and  saw pics of the back IRL.


----------



## TxGlam

DC-Cutie said:


> 30% off in-store FINAL SALE!!!!! I went to Georgetown and Pentagon City, lots of new stock in the sale section... I asked a manager and she said it's nation wide.


 
I was excited to see the 30% off sign today especially because I didn't see final sale written in small print anywhere on the sign...so I started shopping around the sale section and what do ya know...there's a final sale sign stuck in the 2nd sale section way in the corner...sneaky, ugh!

The store I went to only had only of the white ruffle tunics and a girl snagged it like 30 seconds before I got my hands on it. So mad!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I went yesterday and re purchased the frosted jacquard pencil skirt in rose gold.
http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Navigation...294+20~~~20+17+4294967087~15~~~~~~~/20112.jsp
I originally orderd it online during the 25% off sale, I got my normal size (8) and the fit was horrible.  Yesterday, I tried it on in a size 12 and it worked out.


----------



## sheanabelle

just got this in the mail....way cuter than I had hoped.





Thought I was DONE, but then ordered these last night.


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^^ooooooh that sweater is adorable!


----------



## cosmogrl5

I bought this in the store last night (in black).  My total came to $25!!!! 

http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Shop_By_Category/knitstees/noveltyknits/PRDOVR~20448/99101878782/ENE~1+2+3+22+4294967294+20~~~20+17+4294967153~90~~~~~~~/20448.jsp


----------



## sheanabelle

Yeah, i just found it in the online sale for $59.99. I looove the dried orchid color!


----------



## Tangerine

*subscribing*


----------



## DC-Cutie

I haven't forgotten to take pics of the ruffle shirt, ladies...  just lazy.

BUT...  I did score Clustered constellation cardigan (I was on the fence about ordering this online.  But when I went into the store this morning someone had JUST returned it still in plastic.  It was meant for me), 2 argyle cashmere long button ups and some tees.


----------



## Needanotherbag

DC-Cutie said:


> I haven't forgotten to take pics of the ruffle shirt, ladies...  just lazy.
> 
> BUT...  I did score Clustered constellation cardigan (I was on the fence about ordering this online.  But when I went into the store this morning someone had JUST returned it still in plastic.  It was meant for me), 2 argyle cashmere long button ups and some tees.



Well now we REALLY need some pics if you scored a constellation cardi!!


----------



## stefeilnately

sheanabelle said:


> just got this in the mail....way cuter than I had hoped.
> 
> Thought I was DONE, but then ordered these last night.


 
i love this!!!


----------



## TxGlam

sheanabelle said:


> just got this in the mail....way cuter than I had hoped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I was DONE, but then ordered these last night.


 
Cute stuff!


----------



## Needanotherbag

I"m drawn to these, but cant decide if they are cute, or a little too much 80's...anyone seen these in person?

http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...ment/NewArrivals/pants/PRDOVR~24351/24351.jsp


----------



## tomz_grl

^cute!


----------



## dusty paws

hi, my name is DP and i am a jcrew-aholic.

eying this on the website... need to be talked out of it since i'm on a ban  http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_...2024121&nav_type=SALESITE&bmUID=1263233139146


----------



## BooYah

Needanotherbag said:


> I"m drawn to these, but cant decide if they are cute, or a little too much 80's...anyone seen these in person?
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...ment/NewArrivals/pants/PRDOVR~24351/24351.jsp



love these, *Nab*
i actually hit a store this saturday but didn't get a chance to scope these out.
sorry 

buuuuuttttttt.....
i did leave the store with a cinnamon spice silk ruffle blouse and wool herringbone w/ grosgrain ribbon trim jacket for a grand total of (GET THIS)
_*$48.98 *_  
(honestly did not expect the 30% off discount)


----------



## BooYah

dusty paws said:


> hi, my name is DP and i am a jcrew-aholic.
> 
> eying this on the website... need to be talked out of it since i'm on a ban  http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_...2024121&nav_type=SALESITE&bmUID=1263233139146



very cute cardi, *dp*
but i won't be able to talk you out of this one  i say go for it!


----------



## queenvictoria2

dusty paws said:


> hi, my name is DP and i am a jcrew-aholic.
> 
> eying this on the website... need to be talked out of it since i'm on a ban  http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_...2024121&nav_type=SALESITE&bmUID=1263233139146




sorry girl can't help you, love it!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Needanotherbag said:


> I"m drawn to these, but cant decide if they are cute, or a little too much 80's...anyone seen these in person?
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Feature_Assortment/NewArrivals/pants/PRDOVR~24351/24351.jsp



i haven't seen them in person, but they look like they're SO cute. i think you should probably go look at them and them on....but i'd be ALL OVER getting those. i hope they go on sale!


----------



## ccjach

Nice pants but check out the shoes!


----------



## Needanotherbag

BooYah said:


> love these, *Nab*
> i actually hit a store this saturday but didn't get a chance to scope these out.
> sorry
> 
> buuuuuttttttt.....
> i did leave the store with a cinnamon spice silk ruffle blouse and wool herringbone w/ grosgrain ribbon trim jacket for a grand total of (GET THIS)
> _*$48.98 *_
> (honestly did not expect the 30% off discount)



So they arent to 80's?  I really really like them, but if they are too trendy and I cant wear them next F/W then I wouldnt buy them...

And WOW you scored a great deal!!!


----------



## Needanotherbag

dusty paws said:


> hi, my name is DP and i am a jcrew-aholic.
> 
> eying this on the website... need to be talked out of it since i'm on a ban  http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_...2024121&nav_type=SALESITE&bmUID=1263233139146



I cant talk you out of it DP, the sweater is available in such pretty colors, and such a great price!!


----------



## sheanabelle

Needanotherbag said:


> I"m drawn to these, but cant decide if they are cute, or a little too much 80's...anyone seen these in person?
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Feature_Assortment/NewArrivals/pants/PRDOVR~24351/24351.jsp




I really like them but talked myself out of them after I saw a J.Crew employee wearing them. 

I think it was probably because he was a guy and they looked really good on him.


----------



## BooYah

Needanotherbag said:


> So they arent to 80's?  I really really like them, but if they are too trendy and I cant wear them next F/W then I wouldnt buy them...
> 
> And WOW you scored a great deal!!!



i wouldn't have pegged them to look as if they're from the 80s era-and believe me, i am an 80s freak-a-zoid -but i love the detailing of the zippers in front and back and also the knee reinforcements. (i think if it came in an acid-wash style, it might bring me back, i mean waaaaay back  LOL )
also the cut and fit look really, really great-when i first saw them up-close in the spring catalog, i loved how they looked on the model. 

good luck, i hope you get them, *Nab *


----------



## Needanotherbag

BooYah said:


> i wouldn't have pegged them to look as if they're from the 80s era-and believe me, i am an 80s freak-a-zoid -but i love the detailing of the zippers in front and back and also the knee reinforcements. (i think if it came in an acid-wash style, it might bring me back, i mean waaaaay back  LOL )
> also the cut and fit look really, really great-when i first saw them up-close in the spring catalog, i loved how they looked on the model.
> 
> good luck, i hope you get them, *Nab *



Thanks - I think I will go try them in store and make sure they fit perfectly - they are pretty spendy for JCrew...but those zippers just really do something for me


----------



## BooYah

Needanotherbag said:


> Thanks - I think I will go try them in store and make sure they fit perfectly - they are pretty spendy for JCrew...but those zippers just really do something for me



cool! please keep us updated 
might even consider them (AGAIN!) if they turn out to be too dreamy to pass up


----------



## CoachGirl12

http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...001&siteId=J84DHJLQkR4-*00pqKLltvNKvvWgrgqwMg

I love that this top is finally on sale... but anyone know what they would pair w/the darker pink one or else the lighter pink color? I was thinking a cardigan to wear over it, but I'm not sure if I should do a cream or a lighter brown?? Any ideas?


----------



## SuLi

Did anyone manage to snag one of these when they were in the stores: http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...hirtstops/casualshirts/PRDOVR~23050/23050.jsp

I missed it since it's sold out in all the DC area stores, and now it's backordered on the website.  I placed the order, but wanted to know if anyone here has it and what your impressions are.

Thanks!


----------



## Needanotherbag

SuLi said:


> Did anyone manage to snag one of these when they were in the stores: http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Shop_By_Category/shirtstops/casualshirts/PRDOVR~23050/23050.jsp
> 
> I missed it since it's sold out in all the DC area stores, and now it's backordered on the website.  I placed the order, but wanted to know if anyone here has it and what your impressions are.
> 
> Thanks!



Suli - I havent seen it in person, but it's getting great reviews on lots of blogs...


----------



## sheanabelle

SuLi said:


> Did anyone manage to snag one of these when they were in the stores: http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Shop_By_Category/shirtstops/casualshirts/PRDOVR~23050/23050.jsp
> 
> I missed it since it's sold out in all the DC area stores, and now it's backordered on the website.  I placed the order, but wanted to know if anyone here has it and what your impressions are.
> 
> Thanks!



I've wanted this shirt for FOREVER but like the DC area, it is (and has been for 2 months!!) sold out in SoFla.


----------



## ColdSteel

I scored a long sherpa hoodie in Navy on sale yesterday! I love their clothes but I will always wait for a sale!


----------



## yellow08

FYI
Additional 20% off final sale plus free shipping w/$150...


----------



## Needanotherbag

My Lady Day Coat came yesterday...its true love   The hydrangea color is so eye catching, and the fit is perfect, like it was tailored to me.  I had been planning on returning it since I was sure it either wasnt going to fit, or the color wasnt me.


----------



## yellow08

ColdSteel said:


> I scored a long sherpa hoodie in Navy on sale yesterday! I love their clothes but *I will always wait for a sale*!


 
Ditto!!!


----------



## queenvictoria2

The J Crew in our local mall is awful  Well the SA's are super nice but the stock there is horrendous. They do not even stock cashmere anything, ever. LOL!
I always have to drive at least 45 minutes to a different mall if I want anything good.
So today all I bought was a pair of boxer shorts for my hubby  Got them on clearance for 5 bucks tho, woohoo


----------



## TxGlam

Any modeling pics of the Ruffle Tunic yet, anybody?!!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

TxGlam said:


> Any modeling pics of the Ruffle Tunic yet, anybody?!!!


I ordered mine today, hopefully its cute when it arrives!


----------



## Needanotherbag

TxGlam said:


> Any modeling pics of the Ruffle Tunic yet, anybody?!!!



Mine isnt shipping until the 18th...just a few more days!!!
*DC - *any pics to share yet?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

CoachGirl12 said:


> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Shop_By_Category/knitstees/tanksandcamis/PRDOVR~21218/99101904885/ENE~1+2+3+22+4294967294+20~~~20+17~15~~~~~~~/21218.jsp?srcCode=AFFI00001&siteId=J84DHJLQkR4-*00pqKLltvNKvvWgrgqwMg
> 
> I love that this top is finally on sale... but anyone know what they would pair w/the darker pink one or else the lighter pink color? I was thinking a cardigan to wear over it, but I'm not sure if I should do a cream or a lighter brown?? Any ideas?




i'd say black would go great with both.

i really like the lighter pink but it's sold out in my size


----------



## oxyoxy136

Does anyone here have the Tuxedo Cardigan? I'm wondering about the fit...


----------



## queenvictoria2

oxyoxy136 said:


> Does anyone here have the Tuxedo Cardigan? I'm wondering about the fit...




My DD has this, she bought it to wear over a dress for a wedding


----------



## CoachGirl12

MichelleAntonia said:


> i'd say black would go great with both.
> 
> i really like the lighter pink but it's sold out in my size


Really? Sorry, I hate that about sale pieces, the sizes go fast!


----------



## dusty paws

anyone have the dream cardigan? how did it fit? :S


----------



## Snowqueen!

I just ordered the suckered shirt, another marzipan cardi and one of the new pewter cotton skirts this morning.  I am really excited about all my items.


----------



## sheanabelle

^love the suckered shirt, wore it yesterday!


----------



## Needanotherbag

I managed to score a Fair Isle cardi today in store - was on the sale rack for 99.99, PLUS an additional 30% off!!  I had a return, so I barely paid anything for it in the end.  

And I saw and tried on quite a few new cute things, but couldn't bring any home today. 
This dress:
http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...nt/NewArrivals/dresses/PRDOVR~21476/21476.jsp
The online pics dont do it justice - its pretty lightweight though, and needs to be worn without tights, doesnt look right.  Also, the sash is removeable and looks darling with one of their skinny belts.  

http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom.../NewArrivals/knitstees/PRDOVR~20437/20437.jsp
This was super cute on, and is perfect under a cardi  - runs rather big, so order down a size.

This was also perfect for layering
http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom.../NewArrivals/knitstees/PRDOVR~22393/22393.jsp

These are a really cute and a good buy for spring layering:
http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...~0~15~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~cami/20060.jsp

Didnt see the black zippered pocket jeans, so couldnt try them.  IF anyone has tried them, please share how they fit/run!


----------



## oxyoxy136

Ah, of course now the tuxedo cardigan is gone from the site.


----------



## TxGlam

Needanotherbag said:


> I managed to score a Fair Isle cardi today in store - was on the sale rack for 99.99, PLUS an additional 30% off!!  I had a return, so I barely paid anything for it in the end.
> 
> And I saw and tried on quite a few new cute things, but couldn't bring any home today.
> This dress:
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Feature_Assortment/NewArrivals/dresses/PRDOVR~21476/21476.jsp
> The online pics dont do it justice - its pretty lightweight though, and needs to be worn without tights, doesnt look right.  Also, the sash is removeable and looks darling with one of their skinny belts.
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Feature_Assortment/NewArrivals/knitstees/PRDOVR~20437/20437.jsp
> This was super cute on, and is perfect under a cardi  - runs rather big, so order down a size.
> 
> This was also perfect for layering
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Feature_Assortment/NewArrivals/knitstees/PRDOVR~22393/22393.jsp
> 
> These are a really cute and a good buy for spring layering:
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Shop_By_Category/knitstees/tanksandcamis/PRDOVR~20060/99101882188/ENE~1+2+3+22+4294967294+20~45~~0~15~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~cami/20060.jsp
> 
> Didnt see the black zippered pocket jeans, so couldnt try them.  IF anyone has tried them, please share how they fit/run!



I likey! I got a super cute skirt for FP $39.50, leightweight fabric looks denim-ish...don't see it on the site. It's perfect to wear with tights then transition into spring/summer.


----------



## queenvictoria2

Love this one

http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Feature_Assortment/NewArrivals/knitstees/PRDOVR~22393/22393.jsp


----------



## queenvictoria2

oxyoxy136 said:


> Ah, of course now the tuxedo cardigan is gone from the site.



I saw that  was going to order one for myself since the price was so good but I missed it also


----------



## DC-Cutie

Needanotherbag said:


> Mine isnt shipping until the 18th...just a few more days!!!
> *DC - *any pics to share yet?



Ready for the bad news?  OK here goes:  today was a nice day in the DC area, so I decided to pull the ruffle shirt out and wear it.  Only to find a big AZZ hole in the armpit seam .  I immediately took it back to the store only to find out that it's sold out online and in-stores.  Got home, emailed J. Crew, a few hours later received a reply from someone in the corporate office apologizing for the problem.  To rectify, I'm being put to the top of the waitlist (since I purchased it as soon as it hit the floor) AND being send a card for 30% 

However, while I was in the store I HAD to pick up these pieces:


----------



## DC-Cutie

and this from last week


----------



## sheanabelle

Needanotherbag said:


> I managed to score a Fair Isle cardi today in store - was on the sale rack for 99.99, PLUS an additional 30% off!!  I had a return, so I barely paid anything for it in the end.




Isn't it a beauty?!?! I finally found one, I  it. 


DC~i looove your new cardi's! It stinks about the ruffle shirt, but I'm glad they are taking such good care of you with the 30% off. 


What do you girls think about this top? I can't pick a color because they're all so pretty. need opinions!

http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...0~15~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~twyla/23233.jsp


----------



## MichelleAntonia

DC- is this cashmere, or the thin wooly one?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

sheanabelle said:


> Isn't it a beauty?!?! I finally found one, I  it.
> 
> 
> DC~i looove your new cardi's! It stinks about the ruffle shirt, but I'm glad they are taking such good care of you with the 30% off.
> 
> 
> What do you girls think about this top? I can't pick a color because they're all so pretty. need opinions!
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Shop_By_Category/shirtstops/camisblouses/PRDOVR~23233/99101929251/ENE~1+2+3+22+4294967294+20~~~0~15~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~twyla/23233.jsp




i love it, especially in the pink and purple. a while back they had the hammered silk camis that were similar, i bought a royal blue and a yellow but i had to return them because the fit was too weird. i hope these fit better.


----------



## DC-Cutie

MichelleAntonia said:


> DC- is this cashmere, or the thin wooly one?



thin wooly


----------



## Needanotherbag

*DC* - I am sorry about your shirt, I'm heartbroken for you...I hope that waitlist comes thru for you!

And great pieces you took home!!


----------



## SuLi

sheanabelle said:


> Isn't it a beauty?!?! I finally found one, I  it.
> 
> 
> DC~i looove your new cardi's! It stinks about the ruffle shirt, but I'm glad they are taking such good care of you with the 30% off.
> 
> 
> What do you girls think about this top? I can't pick a color because they're all so pretty. need opinions!
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Shop_By_Category/shirtstops/camisblouses/PRDOVR~23233/99101929251/ENE~1+2+3+22+4294967294+20~~~0~15~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~twyla/23233.jsp



I love the shirt you posted -- I'm thinking about ordering it.  I think it would look really great (any of the colors) under cardis.


----------



## klj

queenvictoria2 said:


> Love this one
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Feature_Assortment/NewArrivals/knitstees/PRDOVR~22393/22393.jsp




I love this too!
I want to navigate to the grey one..and I shouldn't I have too much black grey and white..but I bet that's what I'll do
I saw it on the hanger in the store and thought it might be too short..I like a bit longer stuff..but in the pic it looks fine.
I'm going to go and try it..


----------



## queenvictoria2

oxyoxy136 said:


> Ah, of course now the tuxedo cardigan is gone from the site.




It's back this morning!


----------



## queenvictoria2

DC - love all of your new items!

klj - yep, I would get the gray also, LOL!


----------



## banoffia2

Does anyone know if the "final sale" items on the website are really final, or can they be returned if they don't fit?


----------



## Sunshine

Final sale is final! Thats why I always make sure before I order on line that I love it!! My friends have been kind of enough to take the things I cannot return! LOL


----------



## banoffia2

Sunshine said:


> Final sale is final! Thats why I always make sure before I order on line that I love it!! My friends have been kind of enough to take the things I cannot return! LOL



Thanks!  I thought that would be the case, but wanted to double check before I got carried away.....


----------



## yellow08

*DC*, that sucks but I'm glad to hear they are giving you 30% (what a great discount)!!! 
Also, great haul!!!
I can't wait to see how that shirt looks on, it's gone in stores/online but I haven't seen any IRL pics posted on any blogs yet...


----------



## queenvictoria2

banoffia2 said:


> Does anyone know if the "final sale" items on the website are really final, or can they be returned if they don't fit?




I have returned items before and have gotten a credit to my charge card so who knows


----------



## Savannah

banoffia2 said:


> Does anyone know if the "final sale" items on the website are really final, or can they be returned if they don't fit?



I have always returned final sale items and never had any problems.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

found this in the nevy for 39.99+30% off today!!


----------



## Tangerine

MichelleAntonia said:


> found this in the nevy for 39.99+30% off today!!


Navy is so the best of that shirt!



I ordered two of the dolce cable knit sweaters, charcoal and white.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

damn it i meant NAVY, i can't edit it now, that's gonna bother me


----------



## DC-Cutie

the same exact shirt????  I had an SA look it up in the store the other day and it's sold out online and in-stores, not on sale even..


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^DC, they had it in a Large in my store as well in Navy the other day on the sale rack.  I'm not sure their inventory system is all that great, since I called CS to find the Fair Isle cardi in my size and they were all gone - later that day there it was in my store.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

yeah, i'm thinking it was a total fluke. probably a return, but i don't know what accounts for the sale price...


----------



## Tangerine

MichelleAntonia said:


> yeah, i'm thinking it was a total fluke. probably a return, but i don't know what accounts for the sale price...




This is possible. I bought a necklace for 4.99 - 30% the other day. The SA was stunned that it rang up that cheap, but yay for me


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^


----------



## DC-Cutie

Talk about luck!!!!  Someone returned the Ruffle Shirt as I was making my purchase  

(sorry for the crappy pics)


----------



## Needanotherbag

*DC*!!  Congrats, I'm so glad you were able to score a replacement ruffle shirt!
It is so cute, thanks for the pics!  Can't wait for mine to come...


----------



## yellow08

*DC*, I'm glad to see you were able to get the infamous sweeping ruffle shirt 
Super cute!! I want one!!!!


----------



## yellow08

I scored this necklace for 62.00 yesterday ($89 w/30% off)
Sorry not the best pic


----------



## Tyrasha_Monroe

@dc i love your post and style on both sites.. what kind of camera is that?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Tyrasha_Monroe said:


> @dc i love your post and style on both sites.. what kind of camera is that?



  it's a Cannon CoolPix


----------



## MichelleAntonia

looks like we're all getting lucky lately!


----------



## stefeilnately

yellow08 said:


> I scored this necklace for 62.00 yesterday ($89 w/30% off)
> Sorry not the best pic


 

This necklace is gorgeous!!!


----------



## stefeilnately

Here's me in jackie cardigan, light pewter. One of my fav!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Yellow08* - lovely necklace!!!


----------



## yellow08

*stefeilnately*-very cute! I have that same jackie cardi in light pewter...

Thanks ladies! I was super excited when I saw it. The SA told me that morning they had a necklace rack full of them and that was the last one! And the funny thing is I went to JCrew around noon"ish" and they were already down to one.


----------



## stefeilnately

^^^I love these necklaces with a tank and cardi! Hope you have time to post a modelling pic...


----------



## DC-Cutie

has anyone ever purchased J. Crew items from bonanzle?  I find items to be RIDICULOUSLY overpriced


----------



## YaYa3

*dc,* i've found you!!  i think i'll make this my new favorite thread.


----------



## DC-Cutie

YaYa3 said:


> *dc,* i've found you!!  i think i'll make this my new favorite thread.



  Come on over YaYa 

If anyone is looking for the short fringe booties, Tyson's Corner had TONS in various sizes.  I think they were $79 + 30% off


----------



## sheanabelle

DC-Cutie said:


> Come on over YaYa
> 
> If anyone is looking for the short fringe booties, Tyson's Corner had TONS in various sizes.  I think they were $79 + 30% off



ANy pics? I can't remember what these were like.


----------



## kristinayulo

I actually just ordered a pair of the gray suede fringe booties online when they had their 20% off sale items.  Got them today and they're so soft and comfy!  I think they will bring me from the rest of the winter into the early spring!

I'll try to take pics ...


----------



## CoachGirl12

Just got my ruffle tank in the soft pink, LOVE it, it fits perfectly... now onto finding the perfect cardigan to go with it! Off to Nordies I go!


----------



## stefeilnately

The Jackies are so addictive! Just bought a snow, fresh melon and bright red!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Jackies on sale for 29.00!!


----------



## sheanabelle

Any "How I met your Mother" fans?? 
This week Amanda Peet was wearing the frances cami in purple and Lily was wearing a black/purple plaid scarf. I have both exact pieces, it was very exciting to see them on one of my fave shows. I was a little sad they ruined Amanda's blouse with maraschino cherries all down the front though, lol.


----------



## juicygrl41

I was wondering if the Minnie pant ever goes on sale. I love them but I need to buy a few pairs for work and was hoping to find them on sale. TIA!


----------



## sheanabelle

^so far, no. They actually went up in price, from 79.50 to 89.50.


----------



## sheanabelle

my very j.crew outfit today....






malibu necklace
twyla tank
corwin cardi 
abby ballet flats


----------



## sheanabelle

close up of the necklace


----------



## amazigrace

Hi, *dc* ... waving furiously at you! I didn't even know this thread existed until about 30 minutes ago and I'm so excited. I remember once on the CL thread you had on a J.Crew jacket that I own, too, but I didn't know you were a jcrew-aholic, too. It's my all time favorite store and I bet most of my wardrobe is from there. I love it when you show your outfits! It's such a small world, this purse forum, isn't it? Hope things are going well for you and yours!


----------



## DC-Cutie

amazigrace said:


> Hi, *dc* ... waving furiously at you! I didn't even know this thread existed until about 30 minutes ago and I'm so excited. I remember once on the CL thread you had on a J.Crew jacket that I own, too, but I didn't know you were a jcrew-aholic, too. It's my all time favorite store and I bet most of my wardrobe is from there. I love it when you show your outfits! It's such a small world, this purse forum, isn't it? Hope things are going well for you and yours!



Hey Amazing, you found me, too    All is well on my end.  Thank you for the lovely compliment.  I'm a J. Crew-aholic.  It's pretty sick.  I think the customer service reps know me because I'm always placing orders or searching for something


----------



## Needanotherbag

sheanabelle said:


> my very j.crew outfit today....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> malibu necklace
> twyla tank
> corwin cardi
> abby ballet flats



Love this OOTD!!  Simple but oh so classy!


----------



## Tangerine

sheanabelle said:


> my very j.crew outfit today....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> malibu necklace
> twyla tank
> corwin cardi
> abby ballet flats



Is that necklace new? I don't think I've seen it in store.


What are the jeans. They look awesome on you. I really need a good pair of dark skinny jeans that are not too long...


----------



## MichelleAntonia

love the pink cardigan sheana, what season is it from? i don't recall seeing it...


----------



## ohbytheway

http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...001&siteId=J84DHJLQkR4-*00pqKLltvNKvvWgrgqwMg.

I just got this tank.  Anyone else notice that the flower makes it really difficult to wear with a cardi?  It's like a big lump on your right side.  Anyone have suggestions?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

tuck the open cardigan behind it a little? i don't own it so i don't know how much that would work though...

btw, your screenname is great lol


----------



## ohbytheway

DC Cutie
The ruffle shirt, was it TTS?  I sometimes feel Jcrew isn't consistent , this is definately true with their denim.  I have a larger chest and sometimes I wear one size and sometimes another.  Also, length of the arms, was it short?  I know strange questions but I'm tall.
E


----------



## DC-Cutie

ohbytheway said:


> DC Cutie
> The ruffle shirt, was it TTS?  I sometimes feel Jcrew isn't consistent , this is definately true with their denim.  I have a larger chest and sometimes I wear one size and sometimes another.  Also, length of the arms, was it short?  I know strange questions but I'm tall.
> E



The arms are 3/4 length and I went down in size.  Normally a M, I got it in S


----------



## CoachGirl12

ohbytheway said:


> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Shop_By_Category/knitstees/tanksandcamis/PRDOVR~21218/99101904885/ENE~1+2+3+22+4294967294+20~~~20+17~15~~~~~~~/21218.jsp?srcCode=AFFI00001&siteId=J84DHJLQkR4-*00pqKLltvNKvvWgrgqwMg.
> 
> I just got this tank.  Anyone else notice that the flower makes it really difficult to wear with a cardi?  It's like a big lump on your right side.  Anyone have suggestions?


I just got this top, I haven't worn it yet, but tried it on w/a cardigan... I put the ruffles over the cardigan if that makes sense...try that...


----------



## sheanabelle

Thanks NAB!

Tangerine~Thanks! The necklace is a few months old actually but they still have it in stores. I doubled mine up so maybe it looks different. The retail is $68 I think. And the jeans are william rast jerri ultra skinny. I don't recall the name of the wash though. 

Michelle~ Thanks. The cardi is brand new. Here it is http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...~15~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~corwin/24573.jsp


----------



## ohbytheway

MichelleAntonia, thanks for he props about my screen name.
I tried to tuck and put the cardi over the flower but I don't like it.  It looks like I have a growth on my shoulder.  This has now become a summer only shirt for me.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Have you tried it with a V neck cardi??


----------



## TxGlam

I haven't come across much I like right now...I've only picked up a shirt or two  Tonight, I was told that new arrivals will be in stores on the 26th, yay!


----------



## queenvictoria2

I keep stalking the website for the streamers Tank, lol! I bought it once when it first came out and returned it .... I do stuff like that all the time :weird:


----------



## queenvictoria2

sheanabelle said:


> my very j.crew outfit today....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> malibu necklace
> twyla tank
> corwin cardi
> abby ballet flats






LOVE this  Wonder if I can pull off pink


----------



## CoachGirl12

CoachGirl12 said:


> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Shop_By_Category/knitstees/tanksandcamis/PRDOVR~21218/99101904885/ENE~1+2+3+22+4294967294+20~~~20+17~15~~~~~~~/21218.jsp?srcCode=AFFI00001&siteId=J84DHJLQkR4-*00pqKLltvNKvvWgrgqwMg
> 
> I love that this top is finally on sale... but anyone know what they would pair w/the darker pink one or else the lighter pink color? I was thinking a cardigan to wear over it, but I'm not sure if I should do a cream or a lighter brown?? Any ideas?


So I bought a green cardigan to go w/this ruffle tank, but it doesn't look right so I'm returning it.. do you think I should do brown instead?  I'm sad, now I can't wear this top...


----------



## MiamiSocialite

love the flats!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

CoachGirl12 said:


> So I bought a green cardigan to go w/this ruffle tank, but it doesn't look right so I'm returning it.. do you think I should do brown instead?  I'm sad, now I can't wear this top...



brown might work...even navy. or white...

i dunno, i'm starting to see almost any color with it!


----------



## Needanotherbag

EXTRA30 code on sale items with free shipping!  Whoot whoot!  FINALLY ordered my grey Cashmere v neck Henley - been waiting forever for that to get to an affordable price.  I hope its worth the wait.


----------



## CoachGirl12

MichelleAntonia said:


> brown might work...even navy. or white...
> 
> i dunno, i'm starting to see almost any color with it!


LMAO... haha, I'm going to try a light oatmeal with it and see if that works... haha thanks for the suggestions MichelleAntonia!


----------



## sheanabelle

Needanotherbag said:


> EXTRA30 code on sale items with free shipping!  Whoot whoot! * FINALLY ordered my grey Cashmere v neck Henley - been waiting forever for that to get to an affordable price.*  I hope its worth the wait.




NICE!!
I just ordered my 1st cashmere anything. The zip hoodie in seaglass. SO excited!!!


----------



## Needanotherbag

oooh I love the seaglass color!


----------



## BooYah

CoachGirl12 said:


> LMAO... haha, I'm going to try a light oatmeal with it and see if that works... haha thanks for the suggestions MichelleAntonia!



let us know if the oatmeal & pink combo works out and post pics


----------



## BooYah

Needanotherbag said:


> EXTRA30 code on sale items with free shipping!  Whoot whoot!  FINALLY ordered my grey Cashmere v neck Henley - been waiting forever for that to get to an affordable price.  I hope its worth the wait.



thanks, discount couldn't have come at a better time....
my dad's car was broken into thursday(and in broad daylight, no less!) and they took some stuff, including his luggage.
extra 30% off helps so much in replacing a cashmere sweater we gave him two christmases ago that was in the stolen suitcase.


----------



## Tangerine

Can someone advise me on the size of the slub cotton exaggerated necklace t shirt? 

I know some Crew t shirts run big, but I don't quite remember about the slub cotton ones.. something is telling me that they don't stretch as well..

Heres the shirt I'm talking about. I like the way it fits the model  : http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_...2024142&nav_type=SALESITE&bmUID=1264284769169


----------



## cosmogrl5

I went nuts in J. Crew yesterday morning!  I got a lavender button down fitted shirt for work, a long sleeve tee with rosettes, another tee (on sale), and a gorgeous cardigan.  The cardigan looks similar to this one, but for some reason, I cannot find the exact one online.  Anyway, I was SO excited to wear it last night to dinner with my DF, my parents, and future in-laws...and spilled red wine on it!!!!  I seriously wanted to cry.  Thank God my mother and future MIL saved me.  The stain looks to be totally gone, but I am still upset!


----------



## sheanabelle

cosmogrl5 said:


> I went nuts in J. Crew yesterday morning!  I got a lavender button down fitted shirt for work, a long sleeve tee with rosettes, another tee (on sale), and a gorgeous cardigan.  The cardigan looks similar to this one, but for some reason, I cannot find the exact one online.  Anyway, I was SO excited to wear it last night to dinner with my DF, my parents, and future in-laws...and spilled red wine on it!!!!  I seriously wanted to cry.  Thank God my mother and future MIL saved me.  The stain looks to be totally gone, but I am still upset!




Oh, I know the one you are referring too, it's gorgeous!!!!!!!! In the champagne color?? That would be really upsetting to me too if I spilt wine on it. GL getting it all out!!


----------



## cosmogrl5

sheanabelle said:


> Oh, I know the one you are referring too, it's gorgeous!!!!!!!! In the champagne color?? That would be really upsetting to me too if I spilt wine on it. GL getting it all out!!


Yes, it's the champagne color.    I adore it.  I absolutely adore it.  My mom said that white vinegar would work, so we took off my sweater and tried that.  Future MIL put me in a cowgirl looking denim shirt as they cleaned my gorgeous sweater.   Anyway, it reeked of white vinegar and DF said it smelled as though I was coloring Easter eggs.  So... I had to put Dreft on it this morning and now it smells like baby powder.  The funny thing is that before we went to dinner I had to take an aspirin and was swallowing it with Crystal Light.  I told DF to stay away from me while I was drinking, so I wouldn't spill.  So of course, he had to rub it in that I was the one who ruined it! 

The SA told me to make sure that I come back next week for the new Spring collection.  I cannot wait!!!!


----------



## gardengal22

Hello, I'm looking into buying a JCrew silk tiered cami, and I'm wondering if it fits true to size? I usually wear a small or medium, and I've seen a few on the Bay in 4, 6, & 8. Any info you can provide about if it's true to your size would be greatly appreciated. TIA!


----------



## TxGlam

I normally wear an xs in jcrew and have that cami in a 0 and fits just right..2 is a little loose on me, I would get a 4 or 6 since it's not really fitted.


----------



## gardengal22

^^ Thanks TxGlam!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i feel like maybe they've been doing vanity sizing lately....


----------



## sheanabelle

What is vanity sizing???


----------



## Tangerine

Does anyone have any idea when the rewards cards from the last quarter of 2009 will be sent out?


----------



## cosmogrl5

sheanabelle said:


> What is vanity sizing???


It is basically making everything run really big, so customers feel very slim when they try on clothes.


----------



## Sjensen

HAHA I guess that's why Im always happy buying JCrew clothes !  I just went a little nuts online with their 30% off  sale. woohoo


----------



## TxGlam

my local jcrew store was unpacking all the new stuff this morning, I plan on going back tomorrow! The store was pretty much completely bare as they were unpacking accessories...didn't get to see much else at that point.


----------



## queenvictoria2

Tangerine said:


> Does anyone have any idea when the rewards cards from the last quarter of 2009 will be sent out?




I got a reward card today in the mail


----------



## Needanotherbag

TxGlam said:


> my local jcrew store was unpacking all the new stuff this morning, I plan on going back tomorrow! The store was pretty much completely bare as they were unpacking accessories...didn't get to see much else at that point.




oooh exciting, cant wait to go check it out!


----------



## sheanabelle

Yay! I'll be in tomorrow too. We are OBSESSED :girlwhack:


----------



## shoppingislove

Stopped by J. Crew today to exchange some things and loved the new arrivals. Lots of ruffles. I would have more pictures, but my stupid camera gave out on me.

I ended up getting this and I might go back for another color. I'm predicting this will be one of the best sellers:






I love this cardigan, but the color scheme is much similar to my Deco Swirl cardigan. I tried on a medium since the small was sold out.





ETA: I have no idea why my pictures are sideways, they are rotated in my PB.


----------



## klj

shoppingislove said:


> Stopped by J. Crew today to exchange some things and loved the new arrivals. Lots of ruffles. I would have more pictures, but my stupid camera gave out on me.
> 
> I ended up getting this and I might go back for another color. I'm predicting this will be one of the best sellers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this cardigan, but the color scheme is much similar to my Deco Swirl cardigan. I tried on a medium since the small was sold out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: I have no idea why my pictures are sideways, they are rotated in my PB.


 
I really like both...LOVE the cardi...its not online ..I'll have to check the store


----------



## ShoreGrl

Shoppingislove-I love both those pieces! I was just at my store on Sunday and they didn't have either out yet.  I hope they have them soon.


----------



## queenvictoria2

^^^ I love both of those also!!!


----------



## yellow08

*shoppingislove *

I really like that tee...


----------



## shoppingislove

Thanks girls! 



ShoreGrl said:


> Shoppingislove-I love both those pieces! I was just at my store on Sunday and they didn't have either out yet. I hope they have them soon.


 
The SA told me that they had set out the new arrivals yesterday evening and some this morning.


----------



## Needanotherbag

*shoppingislove*-  great pics!!  I love both and will have to go try them on!!!


----------



## amazigrace

*shoppinginlove,* I love the tee. I was in the J. Crew today in Dallas Northpark and they had that and a lot of other really cute new things. I was able to score the new catalog that hasn't shipped yet, and I'm so excited! Just wait til you see it!!!


----------



## shoppingislove

Thanks NAB and amazigrace! I love the new arrivals and color choices. It's refreshing.

I can't wait to see the new catalog. Can you give us any hints what to expect for the rest of the spring collection?


----------



## MichelleD

queenvictoria2 said:


> I got a reward card today in the mail



me too


----------



## Tangerine

I wonder when the extra 30% off of sale will end in store...

I got my rewards card, but I don't know if I want to jump the gun and get something now.. then again if I wait, there might not be any promotions going on... dilemmas!! loll


----------



## sheanabelle

The catalog is cute!! There's this great great ivory studded belt I am loving but haven't seen it in stores yet. It's not the skinny one thats online already. There's some really pretty dresses, a few mini skirts, new pencil skirts. A new take on the silk ruffle cami. Some more art tees, lots of flowers. A new pixie pant with a gunmetal zipper on the back. Hmmm, that's all i can remember right now.


----------



## Needanotherbag

My Sweeping Ruffles Shirt arrived yesterday - its so pretty, cant wait til spring!


----------



## cjy

shoppingislove said:


> Stopped by J. Crew today to exchange some things and loved the new arrivals. Lots of ruffles. I would have more pictures, but my stupid camera gave out on me.
> 
> I ended up getting this and I might go back for another color. I'm predicting this will be one of the best sellers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this cardigan, but the color scheme is much similar to my Deco Swirl cardigan. I tried on a medium since the small was sold out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: I have no idea why my pictures are sideways, they are rotated in my PB.


 I love the ruffle top. I do not see it online, what is it called? Looks great on you!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Needanotherbag said:


> My Sweeping Ruffles Shirt arrived yesterday - its so pretty, cant wait til spring!


 
  We'll be twins.  I couldn't wait until spring, I forced the day - TODAY!!  I'm wearing it with leggings and one of the long cashmere button-up cardigans.  I've gotten so many compliments in the office and it's super comfy.

and something I just noticed: the ruffles aren't all cotton, there are a few ruffles made of silk .  I'm hoping this shirt will come in other colors, because i'd get them all!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*shoppingislove* - congrats on your new purchases.  They look wonderful.  Are the ruffles slightly off-center?


----------



## Needanotherbag

DC-Cutie said:


> We'll be twins.  I couldn't wait until spring, I forced the day - TODAY!!  I'm wearing it with leggings and one of the long cashmere button-up cardigans.  I've gotten so many compliments in the office and it's super comfy.
> 
> and something I just noticed: the ruffles aren't all cotton, there are a few ruffles made of silk .  I'm hoping this shirt will come in other colors, because i'd get them all!



I bet you look great  - that outfit sounds darling!!  Maybe I'll have to try that so I can wear it sooner.  I bought the destroyed denim shorts because I loved the outfit on the catalog model and tried it on this morning - it's the perfect summery outfit.  I need to go examine mine closer to see the silk ruffles!


----------



## DC-Cutie

OK, so I think I'm gonna take the plunge and buy this necklace: http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...gory/jewelry/necklaces/PRDOVR~27850/27850.jsp


----------



## cjy

^ Oh I think you should!!!!!!! I love it!!


----------



## shoppingislove

cjy said:


> I love the ruffle top. I do not see it online, what is it called? Looks great on you!


 
Thanks! I'm surprised that the new arrivals aren't online yet so I don't know the official name of the top. Sorry! Probably called Perfect Ruffles Tee? 



DC-Cutie said:


> *shoppingislove* - congrats on your new purchases. They look wonderful. Are the ruffles slightly off-center?


 
Thanks! I didn't purchase the floral cardigan, I ended up getting another Jackie cardigan. I think I might have to hunt that one down in my size. As for the tee, the ruffles are fairly centered. I'll take a better picture of it when my battery is done charging.

DC, I love that necklace! Go for it!


----------



## cjy

^ Thank you so much for the reply!!!! I will keep looking for it!


----------



## fawn

does anyone own the Marjorie satin ballet flats? do they seem to fit true-to-size, and are they comfortable? the price with the extra 30% off (which I think ends today) is very tempting, but final sale on shoes makes me hesitant...


----------



## Needanotherbag

fawn said:


> does anyone own the Marjorie satin ballet flats? do they seem to fit true-to-size, and are they comfortable? the price with the extra 30% off (which I think ends today) is very tempting, but final sale on shoes makes me hesitant...



I had to size down a half of size with these, not sure if that's been consistent for everyone, but it kind of surprised me.  You know you can call their CS and ask them how they have been running - they will even tell you if they've seen returns coming back that leads them to believe they run big or small.


----------



## fawn

^thank you! I don't know why I didn't think of calling customer service. I decided not to chance it since my feet never know what size they are anyway. I know they carry some flats in store so I'd rather pay a little extra but be able to try them on. thanks again


----------



## TxGlam

I tried on a ton of cute stuff today so now I'm kicking myself for only limiting myself to 3 tops....there are like 10 more things I want but I didn't want to get too carried away. Hope to go back tomorrow. 

DC that necklace is amazing...you must buy it! lol


----------



## amazigrace

I tried on the new flats and had to go down a full size. However, I wanted them snug because they will stretch. They are adorable, though, and I had to buy them! The SA in Dallas said the new things should be online in 'a day or two'. I don't know what that means, but I'm thinking by the weekend. 

*dc,* that necklace is TDF! I love the bows and those huge crystals in the center. ! I def think you should order it, and then show us pictures!


----------



## Tangerine

Looks like they extended the extra 30 + FS over 150 until the 31st.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

DC-Cutie said:


> OK, so I think I'm gonna take the plunge and buy this necklace: http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Shop_By_Category/jewelry/necklaces/PRDOVR~27850/27850.jsp




wow, that's amazing! new, huh?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

wow, sizes are already sold out?! that is really awesome ,the best of the new arrivals that i saw. i doubt any will be left for a markdown...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Here is my outfit from yesterday:


----------



## yellow08

^Luv it *DC*!!!!


----------



## Needanotherbag

*DC* - I love that outfit - it looks fantastic on you. And that necklace was the perfect accessory


----------



## ShoreGrl

Lots of new things online today girls!


----------



## cosmogrl5

I ordered this bracelet in pearl and I am sort of disappointed by it.  It sits weird on my wrist and isn't the best quality.  For the price, I may return it. 

http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Shop_By_Category/jewelry/bracelets/PRDOVR~22598/22598.jsp


----------



## cosmogrl5

ShoreGrl said:


> Lots of new things online today girls!



I love the new stuff!!!!  I NEED these:

http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Feature_Assortment/NewArrivals/shirts/PRDOVR~21495/21495.jsp

http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Feature_Assortment/NewArrivals/shirts/PRDOVR~23311/23311.jsp


----------



## Needanotherbag

cosmogrl5 said:


> I love the new stuff!!!!  I NEED these:
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Feature_Assortment/NewArrivals/shirts/PRDOVR~21495/21495.jsp
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Feature_Assortment/NewArrivals/shirts/PRDOVR~23311/23311.jsp



I agree, I NEED both of these as well LOL between JCrew and Anthro, I am going to be incredibly broke, but damn I'll look good


----------



## shoppingislove

MichelleAntonia said:


> wow, sizes are already sold out?! that is really awesome ,the best of the new arrivals that i saw. i doubt any will be left for a markdown...


 
I don't think so either. It's online now so I am tempted to purchase it. Haha. 



DC-Cutie said:


> Here is my outfit from yesterday:


 
You look great! 

I am excited for the new arrivals that I didn't see in stores.


----------



## natmk28

cosmogrl5 said:


> I ordered this bracelet in pearl and I am sort of disappointed by it.  It sits weird on my wrist and isn't the best quality.  For the price, I may return it.
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Shop_By_Category/jewelry/bracelets/PRDOVR~22598/22598.jsp



I have it too- you should return it- mine broke on the second wear (one of the strands of rhinestones broke loose) and because it was final sale in the store when I got it the SA wouldn't take it back! really shoddy quality piece, its a shame, it was so pretty in theory.


----------



## ShoreGrl

cosmogrl5 said:


> I love the new stuff!!!! I NEED these:
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Feature_Assortment/NewArrivals/shirts/PRDOVR~21495/21495.jsp
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Feature_Assortment/NewArrivals/shirts/PRDOVR~23311/23311.jsp


 

I love those!

I want this:

http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_...5&bmSubmit=edit_cart_item&bmUID=1264703125735

and this:

http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_...5&bmSubmit=edit_cart_item&bmUID=1264703152035


----------



## klj

^^ Love those!
I want these:
http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom.../NewArrivals/knitstees/PRDOVR~24334/24334.jsp
http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom.../NewArrivals/knitstees/PRDOVR~24636/24636.jsp
http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom.../NewArrivals/knitstees/PRDOVR~23711/23711.jsp


----------



## TxGlam

ShoreGrl said:


> I love those!
> 
> I want this:
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_...5&bmSubmit=edit_cart_item&bmUID=1264703125735



This was one of my purchases last night, fits really well...i want to go back and get two more colors this weekend.

Also got the perfect fit cascade tee..had to size up to a Small which was surprising.


----------



## yellow08

ShoreGrl said:


> I love those!
> 
> I want this:
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_...5&bmSubmit=edit_cart_item&bmUID=1264703125735
> 
> and this:
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_...5&bmSubmit=edit_cart_item&bmUID=1264703152035


 
I already have that skirt AND cami _(I already own the herringbone one)_ in my shopping cart and tomorrow it will be MINE!!!!


----------



## yellow08

Have you seen this new J Crew dress in your store? It's not available in my area (and I have 2 J Crew stores near me) I'm curious to know the retail price or item #
*picture from VJ in LA blog*


----------



## TxGlam

yellow08 said:


> Have you seen this new J Crew dress in your store? It's not available in my area (and I have 2 J Crew stores near me) I'm curious to know the retail price or item #
> *picture courtesy of VJ in LA blog*



I saw it yesterday but didnt look at the price, darn!


----------



## yellow08

TxGlam said:


> I saw it yesterday but didnt look at the price, darn!


 
That's okay, I wonder if it's vibrant IRL


----------



## natmk28

ShoreGrl said:


> I love those!
> 
> I want this:
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_...5&bmSubmit=edit_cart_item&bmUID=1264703125735
> 
> and this:
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_...5&bmSubmit=edit_cart_item&bmUID=1264703152035



I just got those shorts in the mail last night- love them!

that belt is cute- if I place an order in the next two days the yellow and the papaya are def. going to be party of it.

I need to go to the store and try this on, i really like in the pictures, but I feel like it has serious boxy/potato sack potential.


----------



## gardengal22

Went to JCrew today, bought the black blossoms cardigan - I love it! Also tried on the "perfect" fit cascade tee, did not fit me well at all, sadly it hugged my tummy region and looked far from perfect. Sucks because I loved it in the purple shade. Lots of great stuff though, great spring line!


----------



## klj

I'm going today..there are far to many cute things to not go and try on...hope something works!!
^^I love that cardi..I think I'm going to try it too..


----------



## sheanabelle

I looove the new pixie pant, theyre like thick leggings with the back zipper. I'm wondering whether they are worth the $88 though...


----------



## Needanotherbag

I was wondering that too sheanabelle - I have their regular leggings and I'm not impressed with them.


----------



## DC-Cutie

sheanabelle said:


> I looove the new pixie pant, theyre like thick leggings with the back zipper. I'm wondering whether they are worth the $88 though...


 
I thought about the Pixi Pants, until I saw these from Martin and Osa and IMO, much better and cheaper!!  http://www.martinandosa.com/web/browse/product.jsp?catId=cat270026&productId=1580_4748


----------



## sheanabelle

Those are cute, I've never heard of Martin & Osa!!


----------



## yellow08

I just ordered this skirt, can't wait to see it IRL
http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...gory/suiting/super120s/PRDOVR~86013/86013.jsp


----------



## Needanotherbag

DC-Cutie said:


> I thought about the Pixi Pants, until I saw these from Martin and Osa and IMO, much better and cheaper!!  http://www.martinandosa.com/web/browse/product.jsp?catId=cat270026&productId=1580_4748



Those are really cute!! M&O never fits me right, wonder about their leggings...


----------



## SuLi

sheanabelle said:


> I looove the new pixie pant, theyre like thick leggings with the back zipper. I'm wondering whether they are worth the $88 though...



I tried them on the first time they had them -- I think it was last spring.  I HATED them, but then last month, tried on the newer versions at my local store.  I loved them so much that I have purchased three pairs!  They are definitely thicker and since I am on the short side, they look more like straight pants on me.  I really recommend them for people who are a little bit shy about wearing leggings out (I'm one of those people).


----------



## queenvictoria2

I went to JCrew today to return a pair of jeans that didn't fit my DH .... LOTS of cute stuff in the spring line! I couldn't try anything on tho since my stupid arm is in a sling


----------



## Tangerine

yellow08 said:


> I just ordered this skirt, can't wait to see it IRL
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Shop_By_Category/suiting/super120s/PRDOVR~86013/86013.jsp



WOW @ that purple color!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Needanotherbag said:


> Those are really cute!! M&O never fits me right, wonder about their leggings...




i was wondering about the sizing too. DC- are the thick and stiffer, or are they thinner and stretchier?


----------



## Chanel 0407

I would like to get those black pants but not sure about sizing.  Are they tts?


----------



## DC-Cutie

MichelleAntonia said:


> i was wondering about the sizing too. DC- are the thick and stiffer, or are they thinner and stretchier?



they are thicker, much thicker than tights.  I liken them to a skinny pant, only much more comfy, tight, but breathable and thick.  Forget the material, but it's dry clean only. very soft, not stiff.

They're so nice, I had to go back and purchase 2 more pair for backups


----------



## sheanabelle

SuLi said:


> I tried them on the first time they had them -- I think it was last spring.  I HATED them, but then last month, tried on the newer versions at my local store.  I loved them so much that I have purchased three pairs!  They are definitely thicker and since I am on the short side, they look more like straight pants on me.  I really recommend them for people who are a little bit shy about wearing leggings out (I'm one of those people).



That's funny! I tried them on last season and thought nothing of them too but tried them Again *this* season and BAM, I love them! I can't believe you have 3 pairs!! I think I definitely have to get a pair now.


----------



## klj

^^ Which pants are you talking about?


----------



## sheanabelle

these pixie pants http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...all~mode+matchallany~~~~~pixie pant/24529.jsp


----------



## jordanjordan

I have a pair of black J.Crew leggings that I love but I'm so mad they are backordered til March because I want to get a few more pairs!  

Has anyone tried the twill bomber that just showed up on the site this week?


----------



## Tangerine

I'm not sure if I want to get rid of what I bought but I thought I'd ask just in case: has anyone had any luck returning a 'final sale' item in store that they bought online? I looked at the receipt. It technically doesn't say final sale anywhere on it...


----------



## jello_1955

Tangerine said:


> I'm not sure if I want to get rid of what I bought but I thought I'd ask just in case: has anyone had any luck returning a 'final sale' item in store that they bought online? I looked at the receipt. It technically doesn't say final sale anywhere on it...



I personally don't but was in the store when a person wanted to return a final, on-line item.  The SA tried to run it through but apparently the cash register wouldn't let her.


----------



## sheanabelle

Tangerine said:


> I'm not sure if I want to get rid of what I bought but I thought I'd ask just in case: has anyone had any luck returning a 'final sale' item in store that they bought online? I looked at the receipt. It technically *doesn't say final sale anywhere on it*...



I am 90% sure you can return it. It's worth a shot.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Tangerine said:


> I'm not sure if I want to get rid of what I bought but I thought I'd ask just in case: has anyone had any luck returning a 'final sale' item in store that they bought online? I looked at the receipt. It technically doesn't say final sale anywhere on it...



If there isnt a black dot to the left of the item on the packing slip, or towards the bottom where they list the items again it will say final sale.  If those things arent on the slip, then the item might not have been final sale.  Some things during "final sale" are not part of the final sale and are returnable.


----------



## Tangerine

Thanks for all your input.


----------



## sheanabelle

I looove this shirt! I bought it a few days ago but don't think it's online so I dunno what it's called. Comes in pink, blue, white, and a pale charcoal.


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^its very pretty!!!


----------



## queenvictoria2

has anyone seen the Streamers Tank at any store??? Looking for a Small or Med in Gray or White ..... 


http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...knitstees/noveltyknits/PRDOVR~18494/18494.jsp


----------



## ShoreGrl

Very pretty shirt! I'm heading to the store in a bit, I'll have to check it out.


----------



## CoachGirl12

Anyone try this shirt on yet? 

http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom.../NewArrivals/knitstees/PRDOVR~23337/23337.jsp

I think I need it! LOL


----------



## Needanotherbag

CoachGirl12 said:


> Anyone try this shirt on yet?
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Feature_Assortment/NewArrivals/knitstees/PRDOVR~23337/23337.jsp
> 
> I think I need it! LOL



I've seen blogger reviews on it and it looks fantastic!  I am picking up that sepia color as soon as I can get myself to a B&M!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*sheanabelle* - very nice shirt.  I'm a sucker for a nice white shirt.


----------



## Needanotherbag

I'll be the first to admit I'm a brand snob when it comes to my bags, but...I'm liking this for spring:

http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...tment/NewArrivals/bags/PRDOVR~23176/23176.jsp

grommets just do something for me, and then they grey color seals the deal...its funny that its called a hobo though, cause in my eyes thats a tote.


----------



## lilac0485

yellow08 said:


> Have you seen this new J Crew dress in your store? It's not available in my area (and I have 2 J Crew stores near me) I'm curious to know the retail price or item #
> *picture from VJ in LA blog*


 
Price is $148. saw it at the Rockefeller Center J Crew


----------



## queenvictoria2

Needanotherbag said:


> I'll be the first to admit I'm a brand snob when it comes to my bags, but...I'm liking this for spring:
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Feature_Assortment/NewArrivals/bags/PRDOVR~23176/23176.jsp
> 
> grommets just do something for me, and then they grey color seals the deal...its funny that its called a hobo though, cause in my eyes thats a tote.




me too, lol! 
I also like the grommets and I am loving all the grey out this season


----------



## outtacontrol

Needanotherbag said:


> I'll be the first to admit I'm a brand snob when it comes to my bags, but...I'm liking this for spring:
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Feature_Assortment/NewArrivals/bags/PRDOVR~23176/23176.jsp
> 
> grommets just do something for me, and then they grey color seals the deal...its funny that its called a hobo though, cause in my eyes thats a tote.



Me too with the grommets. Nine West came out with a bag like this some years ago - and I bought it and loved it for a long time. It is def not a Hobo though, it is a tote.


----------



## ShoreGrl

CoachGirl12 said:


> Anyone try this shirt on yet?
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom.../NewArrivals/knitstees/PRDOVR~23337/23337.jsp
> 
> I think I need it! LOL


 
I just bought it today.  It's SO cute on.  I think it runs a touch big though so you may need to size down.


----------



## ShoreGrl

When I walked into my store today I was so blown away by all the new stuff! I was just there last Sunday and it was practically empty.  Today, they were bursting with new items!

I came home with the Tissue Garland Tank and the Black Blossoms Cardi.  I tried on the Perfect Fit Cascade T but the material wasn't as flattering as the Tissue Garland Tank.


----------



## ShoreGrl

One more thing-does anyone own the Mini Pants? I tried them on in denim and they looked great but I don't get the length.  Are they supposed to be cropped?  I would like the option of wearing them with both boots and flats but they are too short on me to wear with flats.  It looks like I hemmed my pants 2 inches too short. And I'm only 5'3"!


----------



## CoachGirl12

ShoreGrl said:


> I just bought it today.  It's SO cute on.  I think it runs a touch big though so you may need to size down.


Thanks hun! I'll have to go into my local store and try it on this week!


----------



## sheanabelle

DC-Cutie said:


> *sheanabelle* - very nice shirt.  *I'm a sucker for a nice white shirt*.



So true, me too. I just bought the new vneck slub tee in white, and then this tank in white. http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...knitstees/noveltyknits/PRDOVR~23338/23338.jsp

when does it stop?!?!


----------



## TxGlam

sheanabelle said:


> So true, me too. I just bought the new vneck slub tee in white, and then this tank in white. http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Shop_By_Category/knitstees/noveltyknits/PRDOVR~23338/23338.jsp
> 
> when does it stop?!?!


I bought the sweet guava and white in this tank too...I think I own just about every new arrival tank so I must stop buying in multiple colors!

I have a question about the  																									 																										    Slub cotton ruffle V-neck top for anyone who has one-- I've washed mine in cold/handwash cycle and now I can't get the the ruched ruffles along the neck to lay flat like they did prewash, anyone else have this issue? I've tried steaming and cool iron


----------



## natmk28

CoachGirl12 said:


> Anyone try this shirt on yet?
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom.../NewArrivals/knitstees/PRDOVR~23337/23337.jsp
> 
> I think I need it! LOL



I tried it on the other day- love it. I didn't walk out with it though because I couldn't make myself pick a color.


----------



## lilac0485

ShoreGrl said:


> One more thing-does anyone own the Mini Pants? I tried them on in denim and they looked great but I don't get the length. Are they supposed to be cropped? I would like the option of wearing them with both boots and flats but they are too short on me to wear with flats. It looks like I hemmed my pants 2 inches too short. And I'm only 5'3"!


 
Lucky you! You must have long legs for your height.  I'm 5'4" and they work with flats for me.  The pants aren't meant to touch your shoes.  Think Audrey Hepburn crop - 2-3 inches from the top of ballet flats.


----------



## yellow08

lilac0485 said:


> Price is $148. saw it at the Rockefeller Center J Crew


 
Thank you soooo much!!!! It's finally online also


----------



## yellow08

[


----------



## yellow08

.


----------



## yellow08

CoachGirl12 said:


> Anyone try this shirt on yet?
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom.../NewArrivals/knitstees/PRDOVR~23337/23337.jsp
> 
> I think I need it! LOL


 
It's super cute on. I tried on the white one and loved it. It does run big, I'm normally a small in JC tee's and this one fit good in the XS.


----------



## CoachGirl12

natmk28 said:


> I tried it on the other day- love it. I didn't walk out with it though because I couldn't make myself pick a color.


LOL, I just saw it on your blog hun, it looks fabulous w/that skirt! I want that skirt too, but I don't think it will be that warm here in order to wear for my b-day in April, it will still probably be in the 40's... burrrrrrrr!!!


----------



## SuLi

Needanotherbag said:


> I'll be the first to admit I'm a brand snob when it comes to my bags, but...I'm liking this for spring:
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Feature_Assortment/NewArrivals/bags/PRDOVR~23176/23176.jsp
> 
> grommets just do something for me, and then they grey color seals the deal...its funny that its called a hobo though, cause in my eyes thats a tote.



I saw the black version at the Georgetown store this past Friday.  It was cuter than I thought it would be, but definitely very stiff and tote-like, not at all a hobo IMO.

And since I can't walk into a J.Crew store without leaving with something, I bought this: http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...hirtstops/casualshirts/PRDOVR~23310/23310.jsp in "Wild Blackberry" for myself to tie me over until the cotton check shirt arrives (backordered until April!).  I also bought a shirt for my DH, but I don't see it on the website.


----------



## Tangerine

I need to stay out of this thread. You are making me want EVERYTHING you're buying


----------



## aquahot

I went to my local jcrew last Sunday and the store was so empty. Minimal sale items and the new spring collection is not really there yet. I wanted to try on the Watercolor potpourri swing coat  Sooo disappointed..


----------



## aquahot

This bag is cute but for some reason reminds me the Prada bag from a few seasons ago....


Needanotherbag said:


> I'll be the first to admit I'm a brand snob when it comes to my bags, but...I'm liking this for spring:
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...tment/NewArrivals/bags/PRDOVR~23176/23176.jsp
> 
> grommets just do something for me, and then they grey color seals the deal...its funny that its called a hobo though, cause in my eyes thats a tote.


----------



## banoffia2

I know there were posts earlier about the extra 30% off sale being a final sale.  But.....I just received my items from this sale and a few things just don't work.  There is nothing on the return/exchange form that indicates the items are final sale.  Can I send them back for a refund????


----------



## DC-Cutie

if you send them back, chances of gettign a refund are highly unlikely.  You'll have a better chance of taking it to a local store (If you have one in your area).  Just to be sure, are there dots beside any of the items?  that's the 'final' sale marking for online orders.


----------



## banoffia2

DC-Cutie said:


> if you send them back, chances of gettign a refund are highly unlikely.  You'll have a better chance of taking it to a local store (If you have one in your area).  Just to be sure, are there dots beside any of the items?  that's the 'final' sale marking for online orders.



Thanks for the advice.   I'm at work now, but will check the items when I get home.  Will the dots be on the return/exchange form?


----------



## yellow08

banoffia2 said:


> Thanks for the advice. I'm at work now, but will check the items when I get home. Will the dots be on the return/exchange form?


 
Everything that was (and currently) listed in the final sale section on JC.com is not "final sale" (although most items are). For example, I picked up a bracelet during the extra 30% off but it is not a final sale item. 

To check, look at your receipt and/or order confirmation for the items that are final sale (under the item it will read in red, "Note: This item is final sale and cannot be returned or exchanged"). If that is listed below a particular item, it is final sale. Otherwise, you can return it. 

Good Luck!


----------



## banoffia2

yellow08 said:


> Everything that was (and currently) listed in the final sale section on JC.com is not "final sale" (although most items are). For example, I picked up a bracelet during the extra 30% off but it is not a final sale item.
> 
> To check, look at your receipt and/or order confirmation for the items that are final sale (under the item it will read in red, "Note: This item is final sale and cannot be returned or exchanged"). If that is listed below a particular item, it is final sale. Otherwise, you can return it.
> 
> Good Luck!



Thanks so much !!  There is nothing on the receipt that mentions "final sale" so I am hoping I can return the few things that don't work.


----------



## Chanel 0407

If it doesn't say final sale on the receipt then you can return it.   I called customer service and that's what they told me.  I will be returning a few items tonight that aren't marked final sale. 



Tangerine said:


> I'm not sure if I want to get rid of what I bought but I thought I'd ask just in case: has anyone had any luck returning a 'final sale' item in store that they bought online? I looked at the receipt. It technically doesn't say final sale anywhere on it...


----------



## Savannah

banoffia2 said:


> Thanks so much !! There is nothing on the receipt that mentions "final sale" so I am hoping I can return the few things that don't work.


 
I have returned numerous final sale items (with the *) and never had a problem. They sometimes credit my CC and sometimes I got a gift card in the mail.


----------



## lilac0485

I bought the brique skirt over the weekend and it is so cute.  It runs a tiny bit big as my normal size was a little loose.  I bought the last 6 and the SAs weren't sure if another shipment was coming in.

Has anyone tried the new drapey wool Mariel pants?  These look perfect for work.


----------



## sheanabelle

LOVE this...but I have no idea what to wear it with to look as cute as the model. Thoughts??

http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...egory/jacketsouterwear/PRDOVR~22366/22366.jsp


----------



## sheanabelle

lilac0485 said:


> I bought the brique skirt over the weekend and it is so cute.  It runs a tiny bit big as my normal size was a little loose.  I bought the last 6 and the SAs weren't sure if another shipment was coming in.
> 
> Has anyone tried the new drapey wool Mariel pants?  These look perfect for work.



ooh, i love that skirt!


----------



## gardengal22

sheanabelle said:


> I looove this shirt! I bought it a few days ago but don't think it's online so I dunno what it's called. Comes in pink, blue, white, and a pale charcoal.



I love this shirt! I've been checking the website for it daily but it hasn't appeared yet. Has anyone else seen it in store? Ballpark price? I would love it in the pale charcoal.

TIA!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

sheanabelle- what's the bag you have with that oufit?


----------



## lilac0485

^^Rebecca Minkoff Lovers Clutch
http://savvy.purseblog.com/brands/rebecca-minkoff/rebecca-minkoff-lovers-clutch.html


----------



## sheanabelle

gardengal22~ i believe it was $69.50 or around there. 

and lilac is right. RM lovers clutch. very pretty black leather.


----------



## BagsAreMyBabies

lilac0485 said:


> I bought the brique skirt over the weekend and it is so cute.  It runs a tiny bit big as my normal size was a little loose.  I bought the last 6 and the SAs weren't sure if another shipment was coming in.
> 
> Has anyone tried the new drapey wool Mariel pants?  These look perfect for work.



The Brique skirt is absolutely gorgeous on!


----------



## BagsAreMyBabies

ShoreGrl said:


> One more thing-does anyone own the Mini Pants? I tried them on in denim and they looked great but I don't get the length.  Are they supposed to be cropped?  I would like the option of wearing them with both boots and flats but they are too short on me to wear with flats.  It looks like I hemmed my pants 2 inches too short. And I'm only 5'3"!



I bought these yesterday in black and grey. They are cropped on me - I'm 5'5. I was planning on wearing them with boots if the mood fits, but mostly with wedges or heels...I am actually contemplating going back for the denim ones!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

lilac0485 said:


> ^^Rebecca Minkoff Lovers Clutch
> http://savvy.purseblog.com/brands/rebecca-minkoff/rebecca-minkoff-lovers-clutch.html




ooh nice, it goes so well with all the crew stuff


----------



## Needanotherbag

Picked up the black Minnies and love them! I'm 5'7" and they are cropped on me, but with cute flats or nice heels they look great and perfect for spring.  I also picked up the plum colored perfect fit tee with the ruffles on the front (cant remember the name) and loved it!


----------



## elle tee

Stopped by J.Crew today and picked up the watercolor potpourri dress, it's contender #2 for my rehearsal dinner/party.  This dress is so gorgeous, I love the print, I want the skirt, too!
http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...dresses/patternsprints/PRDOVR~22356/22356.jsp

My local store had some gorgeous spring stuff, I was drooling over the swimsuits!


----------



## ShoreGrl

^^ooh, my store didn't have swimsuits out.  I saw one in the catalog that I have my eye on but I need to try it on first.  

That dress is gorgeous!  Perfect for a rehersal dinner.


----------



## ShoreGrl

Needanotherbag said:


> Picked up the black Minnies and love them! I'm 5'7" and they are cropped on me, but with cute flats or nice heels they look great and perfect for spring. I also picked up the plum colored perfect fit tee with the ruffles on the front (cant remember the name) and loved it!


 
The minnies fit me like a glove but b/c I'm only 5'3" the length was just wierd on me.  They were in between cropped and too short. lol


----------



## vhdos

Can anyone tell me how J Crew shoe sizes run?  Are they fairly true to size?  I am a  35/5 shoe size, so it's hard to find shoes that fit.  I just saw a pair of J Crew metallic espadrilles that I am in love with, but I'm not sure about sizing.


----------



## Needanotherbag

vhdos said:


> Can anyone tell me how J Crew shoe sizes run?  Are they fairly true to size?  I am a  35/5 shoe size, so it's hard to find shoes that fit.  I just saw a pair of J Crew metallic espadrilles that I am in love with, but I'm not sure about sizing.



Hate to say it, but the shoes are all over the place in sizing - I'm a 7.5 and in the ballet flats I take a 7, in sandals I'm TTS, and in their heels I sometimes take an 8, sometimes a 7.5 and sometimes a 7.  

You can call their customer service regarding a specific shoe and they will let you know how it is running.  I want the espadrille wedges for spring!


----------



## vhdos

gardengal22 said:


> I love this shirt! I've been checking the website for it daily but it hasn't appeared yet. Has anyone else seen it in store? Ballpark price? I would love it in the pale charcoal.
> 
> TIA!



I would love this shirt too.  Does anyone know the name of it?  I've been desperately searching for tops to go with my new leggings and tights.  I need long, tunic-style shirts or sweaters.


----------



## gardengal22

^^I ended up calling my J Crew to find out if they had it, they did, I ran over. It fit me well, surprisingly the small fit me best. I ended up with the light charcoal shade, it's $68.00. Still don't know the style name, but the style # is 24487. HTH!


----------



## elle tee

vhdos said:


> Can anyone tell me how J Crew shoe sizes run?  Are they fairly true to size?  I am a  35/5 shoe size, so it's hard to find shoes that fit.  I just saw a pair of J Crew metallic espadrilles that I am in love with, but I'm not sure about sizing.



I'm usually a true 6, in J.Crew I take a 5.5, 6, or 6.5 so they are all over the place.  I would suggest ordering the shoes you're interested in, they might just fit, and if not you can return them to a store and avoid return shipping costs.


----------



## donmi

this makes me wanna go to J.Crew store right now!!! 
lol


----------



## PinkLady85

Anyone have this top?  It's really cute, but a little pricey...worth it?
http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_...302038593&nav_type=SEARCH&bmUID=1265580818719


----------



## Needanotherbag

Now JCrew is selling Madewell?  It might be just me, but it seems Jcrew and Madewell have very different clients.  

The shirt is cute though!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i don't see it online, but does anyone have the galaxy sequin top? it's a beigey silk tank with tons of gold sequins on the front. i was wonder how the sizes ran and if the sequins came off easily or not. it's in store right now for $70, i don't want to make that kind of investment before getting some opinions on it.


----------



## elle tee

MichelleAntonia said:


> i don't see it online, but does anyone have the galaxy sequin top? it's a beigey silk tank with tons of gold sequins on the front. i was wonder how the sizes ran and if the sequins came off easily or not. it's in store right now for $70, i don't want to make that kind of investment before getting some opinions on it.



I don't have that top (although I've seen it and it's sooo cute), but I have a bunch of their beaded t-shirts and the quality is great, they don't come off easily or anything.


----------



## kookycookie

My first CASHMERE = J-Crew. Feels like heaven wrapping its arms around me 

I bought a bottle of their cashmere wash, hopefully it won't ruin my beauties!


----------



## stefeilnately

Just bought another jackie!


----------



## queenvictoria2

^^^ Love as usual! you buy such fun color cardigans! I need to break away from Black and Gray .....


----------



## queenvictoria2

I was thinking of getting another Featherweight Cashmere Cardigan, in Plum 

http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...sweaters/jcrewcashmere/PRDOVR~23241/23241.jsp


come to think of it, I DO have these in colors  - Orange, Fuschia, Kelly Green - I should just WEAR them


----------



## Cate14

Oh, my gosh, I'm usually more of a lurker on this thread, but you ladies look_ amazing _in your J.Crew outfits! 

I did some spring shopping online a couple of days ago--some favorite new pieces that I ordered include: 

Alpansia swiss dot blouse (have it in white, _needed_ it in black), cotton papillon blouse in soft violet, the Dauphine ribbon necklace, the Beacon tote in antique heather, and the Brodie ankle boots (I die!).  TG for educator discount! I cannot wait until the package arrives!


----------



## stefeilnately

queenvictoria2 said:


> ^^^ Love as usual! you buy such fun color cardigans! I need to break away from Black and Gray .....


 
Thank you queenvictoria! Definately get the loud colours and wear them with neutral camis beneath!

I love the featherweight ones, except for the fact that they do have pilling problems if you are not careful when washing. So I try to stick with the jackies.


----------



## queenvictoria2

^^^ yes I dry clean them and they DO pill  but I still love them, sigh


----------



## yellow08

stefeilnately said:


> Just bought another jackie!


 
Really cute! Simple and Chic!


----------



## yellow08

FYI, JC will be getting the new pieces from the next collection at the end of February.


----------



## sheanabelle

MichelleAntonia said:


> i don't see it online, but does anyone have the galaxy sequin top? it's a beigey silk tank with tons of gold sequins on the front. i was wonder how the sizes ran and if the sequins came off easily or not. it's in store right now for $70, i don't want to make that kind of investment before getting some opinions on it.



http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...hirtstops/camisblouses/PRDOVR~22401/22401.jsp

this one?? It's so pretty, I haven't worn it yet though.


----------



## ShoreGrl

^^that top is gorgeous!


----------



## sheanabelle

^in stores it's $69.99!!


----------



## ShoreGrl

I'm going to have to call mine and see if they have it.  I don't know where I'd wear it to but I love it.

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## sheanabelle

Yup! I was thinking with dark jeans and a black blazer. Dress it down a little bit.


----------



## ShoeLover

What do you guys think of these:





I'd wear them somewhat like this:




pics: jcrew.com


----------



## Cate14

ShoeLover said:


> What do you guys think of these:
> images.jcrew.com/erez4/erez?src=images/eiec/24/24655/24655_GY6689.tif&tmp=prdDtIm
> I'd wear them somewhat like this:
> images.jcrew.com/erez4/erez?src=images/onFigure/24/24643/24643_WP0181_m.tif&tmp=prdDtIm
> pics: jcrew.com


 
So cute!


----------



## SuLi

Cabin fever from the snowpocalypse set in today, so I decided to trek to my nearest J.Crew in Pentagon City.  I didn't want to dig out my car only for someone to park in my space, so I decided to walk.  Well, when I got to the main road, I noticed the sidewalks were barely cleared, so I waited for a Metro bus.  When I finally got there, I did some damage -- I got two button down shirts (striped poplin pullover and one that is not on the site yet, but is the women's version of a men's shirt) and a grey cardi that I have not seen on the website yet.  I also want to purchase the cardi in yellow, but they were out of my size.  

I'm still somewhat undecided about the navy/check shirt since I am on the waitlist for the cotton check version -- smaller navy/white square combo.  I bought the shirt one size larger than what I normally wear based on the SA recommendation, but I'm not sure I like how it looks on me.  I think I will sit on it and think about it for a day or too.


----------



## sheanabelle

SuLi said:


> Cabin fever from the snowpocalypse set in today, so I decided to trek to my nearest J.Crew in Pentagon City.  I didn't want to dig out my car only for someone to park in my space, so I decided to walk.  Well, when I got to the main road, I noticed the sidewalks were barely cleared, so I waited for a Metro bus.  When I finally got there, I did some damage -- I got two button down shirts (striped poplin pullover and one that is not on the site yet, but is the women's version of a men's shirt) and a grey cardi that I have not seen on the website yet.  I also want to purchase the cardi in yellow, but they were out of my size.
> 
> I'm still somewhat undecided about the navy/check shirt since I am on the waitlist for the cotton check version -- smaller navy/white square combo.  I bought the shirt one size larger than what I normally wear based on the SA recommendation, but I'm not sure I like how it looks on me.  I think I will sit on it and think about it for a day or too.




Just took some mod pics with the check rick shirt, I love it. I also recently purchased the chambray popover but am undecided on that one, it's WAY big.


----------



## sheanabelle

I wore this jacket over the shirt yesterday.






and few more pics of new stuff I got. 
Buffalo check scarf, rose vines strapless dress with corwin cardi, and the swiss top. (which I realize after uploading pics is see thru, lol.)


----------



## sheanabelle

ShoeLover said:


> What do you guys think of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd wear them somewhat like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pics: jcrew.com



I like them, but I would probably just wear them around the house. Am not too sure how flattering the material & length would be for me.


----------



## SuLi

sheanabelle said:


>



The check shirt looks great on you!  You are definitely taller than me and I think you pull it off better.

Here are some quick modeling pics of my purchases...


----------



## Needanotherbag

*sheanabelle* - love your new pics!  And that dress is adorable on you!


----------



## lilac0485

ShoeLover said:


> What do you guys think of these:
> images.jcrew.com/erez4/erez?src=images/eiec/24/24655/24655_GY6689.tif&tmp=prdDtIm
> I'd wear them somewhat like this:
> images.jcrew.com/erez4/erez?src=images/onFigure/24/24643/24643_WP0181_m.tif&tmp=prdDtIm
> pics: jcrew.com


 
Yes, if you have a nice figure and great legs.  It can easily look sloopy.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

sheanabelle said:


> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Shop_By_Category/shirtstops/camisblouses/PRDOVR~22401/22401.jsp
> 
> this one?? It's so pretty, I haven't worn it yet though.




actually, yeah it is! i didn't know there were other colors...


----------



## MichelleAntonia

the modeling pics really help to see how this stuff looks on, thanks!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Did anyone purchase the Ocelot Cardi in the fall?  I really really wanted it then, but never bought it.  They are way overpriced on ebay, so before I take the plunge, I"d like to know how it is holding up, and if you still love it after having it now a few months?


----------



## BagLovingMom

I just got the ruffled front painter tee in pewter.  This is a great looking shirt, very feminine.  I'm a 4 and the small fit nicely.


----------



## stefeilnately

yellow08 said:


> Really cute! Simple and Chic!


 
Thankyou!! The jackies are my wardrobe staples


----------



## PinkLady85

sheanabelle said:


> I wore this jacket over the shirt yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and few more pics of new stuff I got.
> Buffalo check scarf, rose vines strapless dress with corwin cardi, and the swiss top. (which I realize after uploading pics is see thru, lol.)



i LOVE that jacket!  I need to get it now.


----------



## shoppingislove

Sheanabelle, great purchases.


----------



## sheanabelle

Thanks! The jacket is definitely my favorite!!


----------



## Vienne

Free shipping on orders of $150 or more with the code HEART.  i got the e-mail monday & i don't know when it expires.


----------



## vhdos

sheanabelle said:


> I looove this shirt! I bought it a few days ago but don't think it's online so I dunno what it's called. Comes in pink, blue, white, and a pale charcoal.



Hi.  I got some more info on this shirt.  It is called the "Belted Beach Tunic" so it is actually meant to be a swim cover up.
I went to Anthrpologie today and they have some that are very similar in white, blue/white stripe, and kind of a denim blue that is just a little fancier.  The one from Anthropologie buttons all the way down, has long sleeves, and has a cute little "gather" in the back at the waist to make it more fitted.  The cost is $88 and I bought one in white.  Not that I don't LOVE J Crew, but just thought that I would pass on the info in case someone couldn't find the J Crew version


----------



## luvmy3girls

has anyone tried on the linen silk city pant?


----------



## sheanabelle

vhdos said:


> Hi.  I got some more info on this shirt. * It is called the "Belted Beach Tunic" so it is actually meant to be a swim cover up.*
> I went to Anthrpologie today and they have some that are very similar in white, blue/white stripe, and kind of a denim blue that is just a little fancier.  The one from Anthropologie buttons all the way down, has long sleeves, and has a cute little "gather" in the back at the waist to make it more fitted.  The cost is $88 and I bought one in white.  Not that I don't LOVE J Crew, but just thought that I would pass on the info in case someone couldn't find the J Crew version



I saw that one, but it is different than the one pictured. The one I have is in stores only and cost $68.50.


----------



## vhdos

sheanabelle said:


> I saw that one, but it is different than the one pictured. The one I have is in stores only and cost $68.50.



That info was direct from a J Crew personal Shopper.  The item# is 24487 and the personal shopper even sent me a picture of the belted beach tunic and it that looks exactly like the shirt in your picture.


----------



## sheanabelle

Wierd!


----------



## LeeMiller

Needanotherbag said:


> Did anyone purchase the Ocelot Cardi in the fall? I really really wanted it then, but never bought it. They are way overpriced on ebay, so before I take the plunge, I"d like to know how it is holding up, and if you still love it after having it now a few months?


 
I have it, honestly its a little thin.  I've worn it a few times and I still love it.  I think its holding up fine w/the thiness as a caveat.


----------



## brintee

Has anyone tried the Zoey blazer?? I am thinking of ordering, but im not sure what size to get.

http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_...302038402&nav_type=PRMNAV&bmUID=1265819847293


----------



## Needanotherbag

thank you *LeeMiller*!

Did you all see the 20% off sale going online right now?  Use code SHHH to get 20% off your $175 order (before taxes and shipping are added)  I may just place an order, I've been waiting for 20% off!


----------



## SuLi

What do you guys think about this shirt: http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...irtstops/camisblouses/PRDOVR~22816/22816.jsp?

I've seen it in the store and I find myself drawn to it.  I have quite a few pairs of capri pants from J.Crew in various colors and think that the white version would be fun to wear in the summer.


----------



## queenvictoria2

Needanotherbag said:


> thank you *LeeMiller*!
> 
> Did you all see the 20% off sale going online right now?  Use code SHHH to get 20% off your $175 order (before taxes and shipping are added)  I may just place an order, I've been waiting for 20% off!




Would you believe I placed a $200 + order and got this email about an hour later? 
I did call CS and they said they would give me the 20% Off since the order had not been processed yet


----------



## Needanotherbag

queenvictoria2 said:


> Would you believe I placed a $200 + order and got this email about an hour later?
> I did call CS and they said they would give me the 20% Off since the order had not been processed yet



Oh geeze!  Glad they still honored the discount for you!!

I just got back from my JC, got to try on bunches of stuff.  I had tried on a ruffled cardi in vegas last week and walked away from it because I didnt want to pay full price ($98 or $89 I think) found it today for $59!  whoot whoot!

I tried on those cropped black pants with the two zippers across the front pockets - total disappointment, they dont look like $128 pants, and have a wierd stitching by the knees which looked stupid on me.


----------



## sheanabelle

Needanotherbag said:


> Oh geeze!  Glad they still honored the discount for you!!
> 
> I just got back from my JC, got to try on bunches of stuff.  *I had tried on a ruffled cardi in vegas last week and walked away from it because I didnt want to pay full price ($98 or $89 I think) found it today for $59!  whoot whoot!
> *
> I tried on those cropped black pants with the two zippers across the front pockets - total disappointment, they dont look like $128 pants, and have a wierd stitching by the knees which looked stupid on me.




That's one of my favorite pieces!! Did you get navy or the champagne one? Sorry about the pants, hadn't you been wndering about them for awhile??


----------



## Needanotherbag

sheanabelle said:


> That's one of my favorite pieces!! Did you get navy or the champagne one? Sorry about the pants, hadn't you been wndering about them for awhile??



I got the navy, and a grey tank to go under it - I love it! The champagne is so pretty too, but I couldnt justify getting two.

Yep, I had been looking at those pants for quite awhile, so I'm glad I never took the plunge and ordered them online.  I had returns today (sadly, my ruffle shirt had to go back, no matter how I wore it, it just didnt hang right on me) so I was hoping to pick up those pants.  I'll just save the rest of my credit for another day


----------



## sheanabelle

I wanted both as well but was good and just got the navy!!


----------



## YaYa3

*b,* i got the zoey blazer and took it back.  it's not lined and is very slinky.  i hated it.  the SA said that a lot of them are coming back because people don't like them.  it ran big on me, so i would go down a size if you want it.  HTH!!


----------



## brintee

Thanks* yaya*! Ill pass then...


----------



## kookycookie

Ordered these just last night . . .

http://images.jcrew.com/erez4/cache/images_eiec_20_20925_20925_GY6469_tif_76330b33fa071854.jpg

http://www.jcrew.com/browse/popup_single_product_detail.jsp?jproduct=18286&imgSrc=http://images.jcrew.com/erez4/erez?src=images/eiec/18/18286/18286_BL8133.tif&tmp=prdDtIm&isFeatureColor=false (but in a heather caramel color)


----------



## Needanotherbag

kookycookie said:


> Ordered these just last night . . .
> 
> http://images.jcrew.com/erez4/cache/images_eiec_20_20925_20925_GY6469_tif_76330b33fa071854.jpg
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/browse/popup_s...6_BL8133.tif&tmp=prdDtIm&isFeatureColor=false (but in a heather caramel color)



I have that same cashmere henley, and I love it!


----------



## BagsAreMyBabies

SuLi said:


> What do you guys think about this shirt: http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...irtstops/camisblouses/PRDOVR~22816/22816.jsp?
> 
> I've seen it in the store and I find myself drawn to it.  I have quite a few pairs of capri pants from J.Crew in various colors and think that the white version would be fun to wear in the summer.



This shirt was on sale at my JCrew in store yesterday. I Think it was $59. I tried it on the other day, but didn't like the way it fit on my arms....but I'm having weird arm complex issues right now so don't go by what I say


----------



## Beach Bum

Im gonna buy a ton of stuff online for my COsta Rica trip...can u guys tell me how the sizes run?I alternate between XS and S fro tops.im a 34 C,Size 4-6.Im gonna order a bikini ,skirts and tanks!Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## queenvictoria2

order small Jill, J Crew stuff runs big I think


----------



## luvhautecouture

I want to get these "vintage pajama's  for my friend and for myself... not sure about sizing

http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...15~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~pajamas/20806.jsp

I read that they run big ^... but we are slim, tall girls (5'7"= 5'8").  Don't know if I should order xs or s...?


----------



## lilac0485

Beach Bum said:


> Im gonna buy a ton of stuff online for my COsta Rica trip...can u guys tell me how the sizes run?I alternate between XS and S fro tops.im a 34 C,Size 4-6.Im gonna order a bikini ,skirts and tanks!Any help is greatly appreciated!


 
I'm a 34C too, but usually wear 6-8 in other brands.  8 in designer clothes.  At J Crew I can wear 4-6 in bottoms or 6-8P.  Dresses I have ranged from 4-8 or 6P-8P.  T-shirts I wear S or M, S if I want a closer fit M for looser fit.  Lately S has been fitting better.  Tops usually a size 6, sometimes 8.  Sorry I can't be more help, but I have found that J Crew clothing is inconsistent for me.  I would say that clothes generally run 1 size bigger than designer clothing.  Bikini bottoms run True to size for me, but bikini tops tend to run small.  I wear a M in the bikini tops, you probably need the S not XS (XS cups will be very small).  Also ask the gals over at J Crew aficionada how the sizing runs for particular items.


----------



## DC-Cutie

being snowed in, I placed an order:
Stained glass cardigan
Ruffle Cardigan
2 - Layered ruffle tanks


----------



## Beach Bum

^Thankyou Lilac!!!!i appreciate your advice!


----------



## sheanabelle

luvhautecouture said:


> I want to get these "vintage pajama's  for my friend and for myself... not sure about sizing
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Feature_Assortment/catalogjcrewcomexclusives/sleepwear/PRDOVR~20806/99101886412/ENE~1+2+3+22+4294967294+20~~~0~15~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~pajamas/20806.jsp
> 
> I read that they run big ^... but we are slim, tall girls (5'7"= 5'8").  Don't know if I should order xs or s...?




I'm 5'6 and would do an xs. The length is a little long for me so it may be perfect for you.


----------



## CoachGirl12

Ok, I really need this tank top.... why does jcrew make such cute stuff! UGH! LOL

http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom.../NewArrivals/knitstees/PRDOVR~23337/23337.jsp


----------



## luvmy3girls

^^its cute. I have it in white and the dark grey color. I really need to stay away from the store and website........its killing me!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

luvmy3girls said:


> ^^its cute. I have it in white and the dark grey color. I really need to stay away from the store and website........its killing me!!


Geez, if I get it in one color I'm sure I'll want all the colors... I don't need that right now, LOL


----------



## queenvictoria2

luvmy3girls said:


> ^^its cute. I have it in white and the dark grey color.* I really need to stay away from the store and website........its killing me!!*




ME TOO! 
I saw a lot more stuff this morning that I wanted too


----------



## sheanabelle

New arrivals in stores today! I saw a really cute new take on the perfect fit tank with flowers at the collar for $29.50. Want it!!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

CoachGirl12 said:


> Ok, I really need this tank top.... why does jcrew make such cute stuff! UGH! LOL
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Feature_Assortment/NewArrivals/knitstees/PRDOVR~23337/23337.jsp




that is so cute. i've seen it in store on the mannequin, styled with a unbuttoned henley over, this one, and it made me want both things


----------



## ShoreGrl

CoachGirl12 said:


> Ok, I really need this tank top.... why does jcrew make such cute stuff! UGH! LOL
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom.../NewArrivals/knitstees/PRDOVR~23337/23337.jsp


 
I have this and it's really cute! It does run big though so size down.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

seems like everything has been running big lately...


----------



## Needanotherbag

sheanabelle said:


> New arrivals in stores today! I saw a really cute new take on the perfect fit tank with flowers at the collar for $29.50. Want it!!



ooo this sounds so pretty!  Did you take any pics?


----------



## sheanabelle

^It was right out of the box so i didn't have a chance to try it on. It came (from all I saw) in white, grey, and a taupey pink.


----------



## PinkLady85

sheanabelle said:


> I looove this shirt! I bought it a few days ago but don't think it's online so I dunno what it's called. Comes in pink, blue, white, and a pale charcoal.



Does this top run true to size?


----------



## Beach Bum

do tanks run big?I usually take an XS in some brands but i like longer tanks..not sure if they run short..Ordering sight unseen!


----------



## Tangerine

Today I bought so many things.. I really need to be banned.


I'm really liking the weird 'deep chartreuse' color that has been on a few tops. I got the enamel button paint henley, and the cotton v neck in that color. 

And I couldn't resist the hot pink cascade ruffle perfect tee


Thats not even counting the online order I made. THere were just too many great things..


----------



## MichelleAntonia

lol man yeah they're getting me into so much trouble too!


----------



## queenvictoria2

I am off to the store today also ... uh oh :ninja:


----------



## ShoreGrl

queenvictoria2 said:


> I am off to the store today also ... uh oh :ninja:


 
Have fun!


----------



## sheanabelle

PinkLady85 said:


> Does this top run true to size?




Yes, I think it does.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Beach Bum said:


> do tanks run big?I usually take an XS in some brands but i like longer tanks..not sure if they run short..Ordering sight unseen!



I think it depends on which tanks - I can take a S or XS depending on the tank.  The Favorite Fit Tanks this year are really great fitting, and more feminine cut than last year.  I bought XS and the length is good for me - I"m tall and like a long lean tank.


----------



## burb3rrylov3r

I'm so upset, today my new (barely 3 times worn) grey perfect fit tank's seam came out!! I went to the bathroom and bam there's a loose string...a LONG loose string, and just like that half the seam was gone!


----------



## Beach Bum

I just ordered like over 400.00 dollars worth of stuff for my Costa Rica trip...LOL..I ordered everything in SMALL instead of XS...so we shall see how it all runs!

this is what i ordered so far..hehe


Sullivan skirt / small / hthr dusk	Submitted
	25138	Appliqué flower art tee / small / white ash 	
24333	Lena isle dress / small / hthr graphite	Submitted	
20060
	Perfect-fit ruffle-front tank / small / light cloud	 
	24644	Weekend slouchy ultra-knit dress / small / hthr graphite	Submitted
	24661	Ultra-knit weekend skirt / small / sepia	Submitted

	24488	Sullivan skirt / small / black	Submitted


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i have the perfect fit ruffle tank from last time around- the ruffles are tiny and take up less of the front. but i'm really attracted to this new one


----------



## Tangerine

Supposedly there will be a bunch of new items again at the end of this month. Im PRAYING that I don't love anything.. or else I'm going to be forced to get some mad exchanging going


----------



## Tangerine

burb3rrylov3r said:


> I'm so upset, today my new (barely 3 times worn) grey perfect fit tank's seam came out!! I went to the bathroom and bam there's a loose string...a LONG loose string, and just like that half the seam was gone!



Take it back to the store. Tell them that you would like to do an exchange or at least store credit. They usually accomodate those kinds of things.


----------



## sheanabelle

Tangerine is right, they will pretty much give you a brand new one if you show it to them & tell them you've worn it once or twice.


----------



## amazigrace

I agree with taking things back to JC. Whenever anything I have from there unravels, or gets a hole in it, or I have any problems, they always delightfully take it back.


----------



## queenvictoria2

UGH all J Crews need to have my picture posted inside BANNING me from entering the store, lol!!! Like a wanted poster or something :ninja:
I'm like a little kid .... ooh I want this, and this, and I NEED this .....


----------



## Tangerine

queenvictoria2 said:


> ugh all j crews need to have my picture posted inside banning me from entering the store, lol!!! Like a wanted poster or something



me too!


----------



## queenvictoria2

Tangerine said:


> me too!


----------



## luvmy3girls

me too!! Its just ridiculous..lol


----------



## luvhautecouture

sheanabelle said:


> I'm 5'6 and would do an xs. The length is a little long for me so it may be perfect for you.



thank you!!!


----------



## Needanotherbag

This little T-Shirt dress ADORABLE!  Its online only - anyone try it out yet or seen it on any blogs?

http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom.../NewArrivals/knitstees/PRDOVR~24333/24333.jsp


----------



## Beach Bum

^I ordered it 2 days ago(Grey,size small) along with about 400.00 dollars worth of stuff..LOL...Ill let u know how it runs when i get it!


----------



## elle tee

Needanotherbag said:


> This little T-Shirt dress ADORABLE!  Its online only - anyone try it out yet or seen it on any blogs?
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom.../NewArrivals/knitstees/PRDOVR~24333/24333.jsp



It is so cute, I have been eyeing it on the website, too!  However, I find that the J.Crew knit dresses are cut really strange- they tend to be too long from the shoulders to the boobs.  The bottom of the "V" on the dresses will hit me below the bottom of my bra, so everything is hanging out.  I never end up buying them because I don't want to have to wear a tank under a light summer dress.  It does seem like J.Crew has updated the cuts on a lot of their clothes for this year, so I'm hoping the new dresses will fit better.  Does anyone else have that problem, or am I just build really oddly?


----------



## luvmy3girls

has anyone bought any of the pearl necklaces? the real ones?? if so, which one and do you like it? is it worth the money? thanks


----------



## sheanabelle

elle tee said:


> It is so cute, I have been eyeing it on the website, too!  However, I find that the J.Crew knit dresses are cut really strange- they tend to be too long from the shoulders to the boobs.  The bottom of the "V" on the dresses will hit me below the bottom of my bra, so everything is hanging out.  I never end up buying them because I don't want to have to wear a tank under a light summer dress.  It does seem like J.Crew has updated the cuts on a lot of their clothes for this year, so I'm hoping the new dresses will fit better.  *Does anyone else have that problem, or am I just build really oddly?*



Yes, I have the same problem, so hopefully were not both built oddly, LOL. Their knit dresses are adorable on the models but the fit is always terrible for me. Weird baggieness, and I totally agree about the deep V. I have a navy summer dress that REQUIRES me to wear a white tank underneath and it looks sort of out of place. I've started to stick to their more structured dresses.


----------



## Cate14

Needanotherbag said:


> This little T-Shirt dress ADORABLE! Its online only - anyone try it out yet or seen it on any blogs?
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom.../NewArrivals/knitstees/PRDOVR~24333/24333.jsp


 
I bought it, but ended up returning it. I generally love a tee-shirt dress (esp. with boots), but this one made me look a bit curvier than I wanted (low cut, accentuated my hips). Still, it was cute and comfortable.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Thanks for the feedback on that little dress *Beach Bum*, *elle tee*, *sheanabelle* and *cate14*!  I was thinking it'd be great to throw on over a swim suit and still look decent to be out in public, so the deep V wouldnt be an issue for me, but if it makes me hippy, thats another issue, I play down my hips, and I dont need something making me look even more curvy!  

*Beach Bum* - I'll look forward to hearing how you like the dress, as well as a review on the rest of your haul!


----------



## Beach Bum

^It shipped out to me yesterday(Hope to get it fast!)...Cant wait to see how it all fits..Havent worn Jcrew in a LONG time!


OOH!Checked with UPS..itll be here tomorrow!WOOHOO!


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^wow that was fast! Takes 7 days for my JC orders to ever get to me!


----------



## Cate14

Needanotherbag said:


> Thanks for the feedback on that little dress *Beach Bum*, *elle tee*, *sheanabelle* and *cate14*! I was thinking it'd be great to throw on over a swim suit and still look decent to be out in public, so the deep V wouldnt be an issue for me, but if it makes me hippy, thats another issue, I play down my hips, and I dont need something making me look even more curvy!
> 
> *Beach Bum* - I'll look forward to hearing how you like the dress, as well as a review on the rest of your haul!


 
It would probably be super cute under a swim suit! I'm looking forward to Beach Bum's review!


----------



## Tangerine

Needanotherbag said:


> ^^^wow that was fast! Takes 7 days for my JC orders to ever get to me!



I just got a shipping notice today for some stuff I ordered over the weekend... its so different for me, I always have to check the tracking.


----------



## blueeyedgirl

I just bought a denim jacket a few days ago, but I think I might return it. It was a size 0, but is still a little too big on me.

I also bought...






and this skirt...




but I am pretty thin, and the waist is so thick, I might return it. I think it looks funny. Here is a pic of the waist- 






The last thing I bought isn't online anymore. I bought the buffalo scarf- it is a pink check scarf and I am in love with it!


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^great haul!  I am wearing the buffalo check scarf in grey and white right now and really am happy with it!


----------



## shoppingislove

Lovely purchases, blueeyedgirl! I love the color of the tank!


----------



## blueeyedgirl

shoppingislove said:


> Lovely purchases, blueeyedgirl! I love the color of the tank!



Thanks! I love it, too. It is an extra small, but it is still a li'l big on me. I'm keeping it anyway, though- it is too cute to pass up!


----------



## Tangerine

blueeyedgirl said:


> I just bought a denim jacket a few days ago, but I think I might return it. It was a size 0, but is still a little too big on me.
> 
> I also bought...



I WANT IT OMGGG


Can anyone speak to the fit of this:  http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_...2024122&nav_type=SALESITE&bmUID=1266400565608

Sometimes I buy S, sometimes XS, the shirts vary so drastically!


----------



## DearBuddha

I've recently become obsessed with the perfect fit tees and tanks, so my wardrobe is rapidly filling with J.Crew items. Normally I'm a Banana Republic kind of girl, but J. Crew is just so flattering and comfortable, and it's perfect for work or the weekend.

Actually, I just checked my luggage for my flight and noticed that almost everything in my suitcase is J. Crew, lol...


----------



## Needanotherbag

Extra 20% off and free shipping over $150 with EXTRA20 code.

I ended up with a swimsuit for $16!!  Doesnt ship til May, but for that price I'm willing to wait.  Also picked up a couple pair of shorts and favorite fit tanks.  I'm done shopping for quite awhile, but I am happy with the items I was able to score at some decent prices!


----------



## SuLi

Did some damage this weekend...

I bought this cardigan: 




And the new Pixie pant (I think that brings my total Pixie pant count to 5):




The stores also have these fun reusable totes for $10 -- I think I've seen them in 3 different styles -- and I purchased one of them.

My DH bought me a few things for Valentine's Day:

Cardigan (same at the one up top but in a pretty color):




This shirt in a light grey, which I returned last night (wasn't a huge fan):




And this pretty necklace:


----------



## cjy

^ wow!


----------



## Tangerine

SuLi said:


> Did some damage this weekend...
> 
> 
> 
> And this pretty necklace:
> 
> images.jcrew.com/erez4/erez?src=images/eiec/22/22711/22711_GY6183.tif&tmp=prdDtIm



Can you post a pic of you wearing this? I've been curious about it but I never saw it in store...


----------



## Beach Bum

i got my order today and i think thattshirt dress looks AWESOME fit wise..I have to still try it all on...will post later.
I ALSO bought MORE there at the store today..LOL.argh

PS-the denim bermuda shorts were FUGLY on me..stay away(I felt like going on a diet after i tried them on,NOT good!)and the beach tunic top was a weird fit on me....kinda snug in hips and too big on top wearing an XS.


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^Yeah!  I am excited to order that dress, does it fit TTS?  I'm usually a S in JC, should I stick with a small? Would LOVE to see a modeling pic if you are up for it!!

You know, that beach tunic fit me the same way, it just wasnt a good fit.  It's so cute until I try it on...


----------



## SuLi

Tangerine said:


> Can you post a pic of you wearing this? I've been curious about it but I never saw it in store...



Not the best picture, but I took a quick one this morning on my iPhone with what I had on for work.  I know the top is a bit busy so you can't really see the necklace too well.


----------



## Beach Bum

So the tshirt dress is wayyyy cute on. I took a small and it fits good. My boobs look huge in it. Lmao


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^oh I have to have it!  What dress size are you normally?


----------



## Beach Bum

^Im like a 4 normally.....Im a 34 C chest...wouldnt wear this dress if i had bigger boobs..LOL...it definayely accentuates them...hehe
I got over 500.00 dollars worth of stuff...and besides one embroidered Tee being a tad snug..everything fit great...I was lucky!
The little sullivan skirts are adorable as swim coverups.and i bought the one tank grey dress with the ribbon tie waist and THATS AMAZINGLY cute on too


----------



## sheanabelle

Tangerine said:


> Can you post a pic of you wearing this? I've been curious about it but I never saw it in store...





here's a pic of my malibu necklace doubled up.


----------



## Tangerine

sheanabelle said:


> here's a pic of my malibu necklace doubled up.



Wow nice! Thank you for posting!

So I am guessing it is a lot longer than that when it naturally hangs..even doubled up it doesnt  look bulky at all...


----------



## CoachGirl12

sheanabelle said:


> here's a pic of my malibu necklace doubled up.


Wow, thats beautiful!


----------



## queenvictoria2

^^^ Went to the store last night and they had that Corwin Cardigan in Navy, sold out online - it was not on sale in store but they honored it anyway  
LOVE J Crew and their Customer Service


----------



## SuLi

Here's a better picture of my necklace (also wearing an all J.Crew outfit with the merino double-breasted cardi, tiered ruffle shift from the fall, and pixie pant):






(Sorry about the ginormous picture!)


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^i don't see it!


----------



## SuLi

MichelleAntonia said:


> ^i don't see it!



Here it is...


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^Really cute outfit *Suli*!


----------



## queenvictoria2

SuLi said:


> Here it is...




very cute


----------



## Beach Bum

Great outfit SULI!!LOVE that necklace!

the other casual dress/coverup i got for Costa Rica was this..its actually WAYYYY cuter IRL!Im very happy with it!
http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...dbeachcoverups/dresses/PRDOVR~24644/24644.jsp


----------



## cjy

SuLi said:


> Here it is...


 Love everything together!


----------



## Jujuma

SuLi said:


> Here it is...


I bought the pixies in the fall and everytime I wear them they stretch way out. Are the new ones different? Cute outfit! Did you have boots or shoes on?


----------



## Cate14

You girls so make me want to SHOP! Everyone looks amazing in their outfits!

Beachbum, I was glad to hear that you thought that the dress accentuates the boobs, too! I'd bought mine for casual days at work, but, since I'm a teacher, I didn't think that it would be the most appropriate thing to wear! My DH didn't want me to return it  . . .


----------



## BagsAreMyBabies

SuLi said:


> Here it is...



That looks SO cute on you worn both ways. Uhoh, you're making me want one


----------



## SuLi

Jujuma said:


> I bought the pixies in the fall and everytime I wear them they stretch way out. Are the new ones different? Cute outfit! Did you have boots or shoes on?



I was wearing some Chanel t-strap flats with my outfit.

I find that the Pixie pants do loosen up a bit every time I wear them.  But, once I get them dry cleaned, they seem to bounce right back.  I do feel that the new ones, so far, bounce back much better than the fall pair.

Thanks for all the lovely outfit compliments everyone! :shame:


----------



## Cate14

I needed to return a few items yesterday, so I picked up a few things, too:

White, vintage slub, v-neck tee (new wardrobe staple), the black blossom Brenna shorts, and a canvas bag (has a sketch of a woman carrying a cat in a purse). Can't wait until warm weather!


----------



## queenvictoria2

^^^ Love those tees! My DD did too! I think I might pick us up a few also


----------



## sheanabelle

Cate14 said:


> I needed to return a few items yesterday, so I picked up a few things, too:
> 
> White, *vintage slub, v-neck tee (new wardrobe staple)*, the black blossom Brenna shorts, and a canvas bag (has a sketch of a woman carrying a cat in a purse). Can't wait until warm weather!



agreed!! i already have 4 colors!


----------



## banoffia2

Does anyone have the Felted Wool Bistro skirt?  I want a skirt like hits above the knee to wear with opaque tights and knee-high boots, but it looks like it's quite short.  I'm not sure if it's just because the model is really tall though.

For reference, I'm 5'2" and would wear a 0 or 2 in the regular-sized J Crew skirts.  I am, however, in my early 40's and don't want to look like a mutton dressed as a lamb.


----------



## Needanotherbag

banoffia2 said:


> Does anyone have the Felted Wool Bistro skirt?  I want a skirt like hits above the knee to wear with opaque tights and knee-high boots, but it looks like it's quite short.  I'm not sure if it's just because the model is really tall though.
> 
> For reference, I'm 5'2" and would wear a 0 or 2 in the regular-sized J Crew skirts.  I am, however, in my early 40's and don't want to look like a mutton dressed as a lamb.



I know I say this a lot, but their customer service line is exceptional - they would be able to tell you the exact length of the skirt.


----------



## banoffia2

Needanotherbag said:


> I know I say this a lot, but their customer service line is exceptional - they would be able to tell you the exact length of the skirt.



Great -- I'll give them a call.  Thanks!


----------



## banoffia2

(sorry - duplicate post)


----------



## meangirl

There's a J.Crew Wool Ruffle-Front coat, Black, Size 6 on Bonanzle.  Anyone have this coat?  Thoughts?


----------



## sheanabelle

meangirl said:


> There's a J.Crew Wool Ruffle-Front coat, Black, Size 6 on Bonanzle.  Anyone have this coat?  Thoughts?



It's cute, but not the warmest coat in the world. I wouldn't wear it if it was 40 degrees out if that helps....


----------



## sheanabelle

banoffia2 said:


> Does anyone have the Felted Wool Bistro skirt?  I want a skirt like hits above the knee to wear with opaque tights and knee-high boots, but it looks like it's quite short.  I'm not sure if it's just because the model is really tall though.
> 
> For reference, I'm 5'2" and would wear a 0 or 2 in the regular-sized J Crew skirts.  I am, however, in my early 40's and don't want to look like a mutton dressed as a lamb.



I do not think it's too short, especially given your height and the fact that you'll be wearing tights with it. I'm 5'6 and *do not* do short skirts anymore and it was a perfect length.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Knits and tees are 20% off right now..including that cute dress that *Beach Bum* got!


----------



## cookie03

just bought the malibu necklace in pink at the store over the weekend. didn't even think of wearing it doubled up, thanks for the suggestion! love that i can wear it 2 ways now


----------



## cookie03

meangirl said:


> There's a J.Crew Wool Ruffle-Front coat, Black, Size 6 on Bonanzle.  Anyone have this coat?  Thoughts?



agree with another poster. i have this coat and while it's cute and classic in black, it's not the warmest. anything w/thinsulate would prob be better for warmth.


----------



## danae

Oh happy day!!!! J Crew will soon be available on net a porter uk, finally, for us who love J Crew but don't live in the States! i'm only hoping the prices aren't 30-40% up like they do with other US based designers like MbMJ, Philip Lim and Alexander Wang...


----------



## Jaded81

Hi guys, I was wondering what the quality is like? I'm a J Crew newbie but would definately like to get some items!


----------



## seshe

Has anyone tried on the jcrew boyfriend jacket yet? How is the quality and fit? TIA.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Jaded81 said:


> Hi guys, I was wondering what the quality is like? I'm a J Crew newbie but would definately like to get some items!



I"d say very good quality on most items, I have some sweaters from years ago that look brand new.  And my favorite shorts are probably almost 5 years old.


----------



## banoffia2

Does anyone have the Cashmere V-neck cardigan?  I'm tempted to order it in the apricot color.  I've read some bad things about the quality of J Crew cashmere, but I'm not sure if that was limited to a few styles or a time period.

http://images.jcrew.com/erez4/erez?src=images/eiec/21/21842/21842_OR5715.tif&tmp=prdDtIm

TIA!


----------



## madamestuff

Hellllp! I live in JCrew-deprived Australia, so all my crew shopping must occur through a very convoluted online ordering / forwarding process. It's really hard to return things  

Can you ladies provide me with any helpful info about the pencil skirts?


----------



## madamestuff

danae said:


> Oh happy day!!!! J Crew will soon be available on net a porter uk, finally, for us who love J Crew but don't live in the States! i'm only hoping the prices aren't 30-40% up like they do with other US based designers like MbMJ, Philip Lim and Alexander Wang...


 
That's amazing news! I end up paying that much more anyway to have stuff bought for me and then forwarded...


----------



## queenvictoria2

banoffia2 said:


> Does anyone have the Cashmere V-neck cardigan?  I'm tempted to order it in the apricot color.  I've read some bad things about the quality of J Crew cashmere, but I'm not sure if that was limited to a few styles or a time period.
> 
> http://images.jcrew.com/erez4/erez?src=images/eiec/21/21842/21842_OR5715.tif&tmp=prdDtIm
> 
> TIA!




I don't have the V neck but I have about a gazillion Crew necks  I think the quality used to be better in all honesty, the ones I have from say 3 years ago are a bit thicker then the ones I purchased this year, But J Crew is still my favorite place to buy cashmere .... the FIT especially for me is perfect, the color choices and price  (I wait for the sales) all suit me perfectly


----------



## ShoeLover

There are so many things I want!!! Especially shorts and cropped pants. How's the sizing on them?
I'd like these:


----------



## Needanotherbag

*Shoe Lover* - I have found that their shorts run pretty TTS, and their pants run one size large...kind of strange.  Although the Minnie I ordered my regular size and it fit ok...


So question for you all...
I love this top, but want some styling advice before I place an order...this looks kind of sheer, but what kind of tank would look good under it? (I'm never very good with layering)

http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...y/sweaters/linenblends/PRDOVR~24755/24755.jsp


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Thanks for the advice! BTW, I love that top! What color are you thinking about? Because I don't think you'd need to layer the dark one!


----------



## Needanotherbag

I like the dark one, but it looks kind of sheer on the model, and she has a small chest, which helps keep the material loose across the front.  With me, my girls will pull that material across the chest and make it look more sheer (which is the main reason I cannot ever wear any of the Tissue line, which are so cute!)


----------



## sheanabelle

Needanotherbag said:


> *Shoe Lover* - I have found that their shorts run pretty TTS, and their pants run one size large...kind of strange.  Although the Minnie I ordered my regular size and it fit ok...
> 
> 
> *So question for you all...
> I love this top, but want some styling advice before I place an order...this looks kind of sheer, but what kind of tank would look good under it? (I'm never very good with layering)
> *
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Shop_By_Category/sweaters/linenblends/PRDOVR~24755/24755.jsp



I stick to a basic white tank under most of my hoodies, cardi's, sweaters, etc. My go to is a c&c bold tank or the c&c spaghetti strap. LOVE them. I have the perfect fit tanks from j.crew but they get sooo saggy. The c&c's hold their shape up so well even after tons of washings.


----------



## Beach Bum

I personally use either a THEORY SPANDEX tank or a cheap Gap tank to layer


----------



## Tangerine

The new item I like best is the perfect fit blossoms tank. 

http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Feature_Assortment/NewArrivals/teesandknits/PRDOVR~24486/24486.jsp

Sheanabelle, do you think since they tend to stretch out that sizing down is a better option? Or maybe dry cleaning?


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^I have that tank as well as a bunch of perfect fit tanks, and yep, they totally stretch out during the day.  Definitely size down.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Thanks *Sheanabelle* and *BeachBum* - I can't decide on it, maybe it will show up in stores and I can try it with a tank under it.


----------



## BagaholicAnon

I'm a new JCrew-aholic but I've already spent a small fortune on new stuff, and I just ordered some more final sale stuff at and extra 30% off!  I also have an appointment with my personal shopper on Sat to look over the new stuff!  HELP!!!!!

Does anyone else find their ballet flats to be totally uncomfortable?  I've tried several and the part of the shoe that goes over your toes is too tight.  Are the other shoes like that too?


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi ladies!   Does anyone have this tank/know how it runs?

http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_...1&bmSubmit=edit_cart_item&bmUID=1267165130781

I do have some J. Crew stuff and usually wear a 2 or 4 in tops/coats, etc... I guess my concern is if the tank will stretch out and if I should size down.   TIA!


----------



## BagaholicAnon

I have it and I love it!  I got the small and that's the size I usually wear in their tanks.


----------



## lilac0485

Needanotherbag said:


> *Shoe Lover* - I have found that their shorts run pretty TTS, and their pants run one size large...kind of strange. Although the Minnie I ordered my regular size and it fit ok...


 
I must have a completely different body shape then you. I size down in shorts and the Minnie.  I wear my normal J Crew size in pants.  Although I find that most J Crew bottoms run a size bigger than designer brands.

And I love Hanro for layering. http://www.garnethill.com/jump.jsp?...ID=18835&fromNewSearch=true&mercadoResultId=4


----------



## SuLi

Needanotherbag said:


> *Shoe Lover* - I have found that their shorts run pretty TTS, and their pants run one size large...kind of strange.  Although the Minnie I ordered my regular size and it fit ok...
> 
> 
> So question for you all...
> I love this top, but want some styling advice before I place an order...this looks kind of sheer, but what kind of tank would look good under it? (I'm never very good with layering)
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Shop_By_Category/sweaters/linenblends/PRDOVR~24755/24755.jsp



I love this sweater!  So pretty...did you decide if you were going to order it?

I went to my local J. Crew last night and they have a lot of new spring items in stock!  Some of it is so bright and with all the snow and cloudy weather we've had lately, it's so hard to imagine wearing some of it.


----------



## klj

fieryfashionist said:


> Hi ladies!   Does anyone have this tank/know how it runs?
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_...1&bmSubmit=edit_cart_item&bmUID=1267165130781
> 
> I do have some J. Crew stuff and usually wear a 2 or 4 in tops/coats, etc... I guess my concern is if the tank will stretch out and if I should size down.   TIA!



I have it.. I originally bought the XS and the Small..at the time it was not in the store yet.(I thought it might run big since they have an XXS too)..the XS was a tiny bit too small and the Small was a tiny bit too big..but I'm keeping it..its cotton and it could shrink just a bit to fit perfect..its really cute!
I am 5'2..125...34C.


----------



## Needanotherbag

klj said:


> I have it.. I originally bought the XS and the Small..at the time it was not in the store yet.(I thought it might run big since they have an XXS too)..the XS was a tiny bit too small and the Small was a tiny bit too big..but I'm keeping it..its cotton and it could shrink just a bit to fit perfect..its really cute!
> I am 5'2..125...34C.


 
klj - are you talking about the linen/ silk ruffle pullover?  I didnt think it was cotton?  If its in store now, I'm racing to get it!


----------



## Needanotherbag

SuLi said:


> I love this sweater!  So pretty...did you decide if you were going to order it?
> 
> I went to my local J. Crew last night and they have a lot of new spring items in stock!  Some of it is so bright and with all the snow and cloudy weather we've had lately, it's so hard to imagine wearing some of it.



*Suli* - I think I'm going to see if my store has it - for $88 I need to love it! 


 I feel like JCrew has raised their pricing to be at the same level as Anthro, and though I love JCrew, they aren't Anthro...


----------



## klj

Needanotherbag said:


> klj - are you talking about the linen/ silk ruffle pullover?  I didnt think it was cotton?  If its in store now, I'm racing to get it!



No..the ruffle henley tank..


----------



## yellow08

JC is offering an extra 30% off the final sale!
Some pop-backs (Chimera jacket in heather) etc...


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^I got the e-mail! I spent over $200! And I blame this thread!
*Needanotherbag*-for the nude one, I'd recommend a camisole. I buy mine at the limited for like $20. Well, I used to because I have plenty and I haven't bought any in a long time.


----------



## Eclipse4

yellow08 said:


> JC is offering an extra 30% off the final sale!
> Some pop-backs (Chimera jacket in heather) etc...



Thanks...just placed my order.


----------



## ShoreGrl

Does anyone own the skimmer pants? http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Feature_Assortment/NewArrivals/pants/PRDOVR~22526/22526.jsp

Do they stretch out at all? I ordered a pair and they fit perfect but if they stretch out they will look too big and sloppy.  The material kind of makes me think that they will stretch.


----------



## Needanotherbag

ShoeLover said:


> ^^^I got the e-mail! I spent over $200! And I blame this thread!
> *Needanotherbag*-for the nude one, I'd recommend a camisole. I buy mine at the limited for like $20. Well, I used to because I have plenty and I haven't bought any in a long time.



I blame this thread too, I also spent quite a bit this week, but I needed new spring and summer basics, and the discount was great!  

I'll check out the limited.  My issue with camis is them riding up and not staying around my hips - the only camis I've ever found that dont are from Anthro and are reversible, and I have quite a few of them, but they are as light and feminine as I'd like to have under something like that ruffle top.


----------



## Needanotherbag

klj said:


> No..the ruffle henley tank..


Wierdness every time I click on that link it takes me to the linen/silk top...it must be a sign...


----------



## klj

^^Lol...it is..


----------



## DC-Cutie

Here's my J-Crew aholic outfits this week:


----------



## luvhautecouture

I spent over $300!  Blame ALL of you!  I've never ordered from jcrew before, or shopped there really.. so I hope my guestimation of sizes was correct!


----------



## Beach Bum

^HAHA....I spent over 500 there last week and i hadnt shopped there in YEARS!

LUCKILY,,,everything fit!I was shocked!


----------



## SuLi

Needanotherbag said:


> *Suli* - I think I'm going to see if my store has it - for $88 I need to love it!
> 
> 
> I feel like JCrew has raised their pricing to be at the same level as Anthro, and though I love JCrew, they aren't Anthro...



*Needanotherbag* - I think they had it at my local store, but it was folded on a table, so you couldn't tell what it was.  Let us know if you get a chance to try one on!

I was "good" this week and only purchased this: http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...es/noveltyteesandtanks/PRDOVR~24484/24484.jsp

I wore it today with a loose grey cardi and some Pixie pants.  I'm so addicted to the Pixies!


----------



## YaYa3

*DC,* you're looking GREAT, girl!!  i love both outfits.  which cardi is that in the second pic?  i've been waiting for your pics all week!!


----------



## luvmy3girls

^^I was wondering that too


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^that's the stained glass cardigan, i believe that's what it's called. it was on sale for $60 a couple weeks back, i got it then. i don't see it on the site anymore though


----------



## ShoreGrl

Did anyone watch Desperate Housewives on Sunday night? Was Catherine wearing the stained glass cardigan towards the end? I could have sworn she was.


----------



## klj

DC-Cutie said:


> Here's my J-Crew aholic outfits this week:


Love your outfits, *dc*!


----------



## sheanabelle

Tangerine said:


> The new item I like best is the perfect fit blossoms tank.
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Feature_Assortment/NewArrivals/teesandknits/PRDOVR~24486/24486.jsp
> 
> Sheanabelle, do you think since they tend to stretch out that sizing down is a better option? Or maybe dry cleaning?




I do suggest sizing down for this top.  I never thought of dry cleaning...hmmm.


----------



## Needanotherbag

*DC* you look fabulous! So bright and springy, I love both outfits!

*Suli* - My goal this weekend is to get to my JC and see if that top is there - I'll let you know if I end up with it!


----------



## NicolesCloset

ShoreGrl said:


> Did anyone watch Desperate Housewives on Sunday night? Was Catherine wearing the stained glass cardigan towards the end? I could have sworn she was.


 I saw it and I told my hubby and he was like what are you talking about.  Loved it on her.
DC you look FABULOUS


----------



## yellow08

*DC-Cutie*, luv your JC looks for the week! I'm loving that yellow blazer!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

DC love that yellow blazer- so cute!!! I have the stained glass cardi, got it a few wks ago in store.  I need to get off my lazy arse and take some pics.


----------



## loveuga

I love 30% off final sale!  I got the crinkle cascade dress in black plum.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

NicolesCloset said:


> I saw it and I told my hubby and he was like what are you talking about.  Loved it on her.
> DC you look FABULOUS




lol i don't watch DH, but i saw it in a promo. two seconds and a recognized it right away! lol


----------



## ilove$

Anyone have this scarf or seen it in stores? Just wondering what you thing of it? I am thinking about the floral...
http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...ries/scarvesgloveshats/PRDOVR~24826/24826.jsp


----------



## MichelleAntonia

DC- is that yellow blazer crew as well? i don't remember it from the last couple of seasons...


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Thanks for the compliments, ladies*  .   What I love most about J. Crew is practically EVERYTHING from them is timeless.  I can pull jackets out from years ago and it still looks great (quality wise) and works with current fashion/trends..  Their stuff is pricey, but worth it in the long-run.


----------



## DC-Cutie

MichelleAntonia said:


> DC- is that yellow blazer crew as well? i don't remember it from the last couple of seasons...



Yes, it's from Holiday '07


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^nice, it looks so good!


----------



## DC-Cutie

MichelleAntonia said:


> ^nice, it looks so good!



thank you, my dear!  I like it so much, I got it in gray, black, yellow, pink and orange - damn that's a whole lotta jackets


----------



## shoppingislove

DC-Cutie said:


> Here's my J-Crew aholic outfits this week:


 
Great outfits, especially the second one!


----------



## Tangerine

I've made a couple of orders lately, but after this, I'm officially BANNING myself. Seeing all the IRL you ladies post is so enabling!


----------



## queenvictoria2

I actually went to J Crew yesterday and walked out without purchasing ANYTHING  it was tough, lol! It was just too darn cold to try anything on 


DC- great outfits


----------



## BagaholicAnon

I had an appointment with my personal shopper yesterday but the mall was closed due to the tsunami warning - bummer!!!  I'm going to run down today and see if she's in today.  

Has anyone tried those haberdashery shirts (they're sized S/M/L/XL)?  I'm wondering if they have to be ironed.  I think they're a mix of cotton/poly/spandex.


----------



## yellow08

Yesterday, I picked up this dress (it's really cute on) the material is very lightweight perfect for the summer months. I wanted to post a IRL but my BB is acting up again-grrrr!


----------



## BagaholicAnon

Just returned from my appt at J. Crew and spent another $500 - somebody stop me!!!!  At least it's distracting me from the bag addiction!

Those toothpick jeans/pants just fit me perfectly, whatever they make in that I end up buying.  Too bad they don't make some chino material pants in it.  The chinos all fit my butt funny.

I picked up this cool pair of black jeans with 3 accent zippers and interesting patches on the knees, 3 ruffle tanks, 2 haberdashery shirts (a fellow shopper said they don't require ironing), and a cardigan in that same print as Yellow08's dress.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^i LOVE that cardigan, i want to get it when it goes on sale. hopefully they'll still be some left in my size!


----------



## klj

I just got this in black...these sweaters fit so nice!
http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...tegory/sweaters/merino/PRDOVR~25327/25327.jsp
..and this...
http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...es/noveltyteesandtanks/PRDOVR~24486/24486.jsp


----------



## Tangerine

klj said:


> I just got this in black...these sweaters fit so nice!
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Shop_By_Category/sweaters/merino/PRDOVR~25327/25327.jsp
> ..and this...
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Shop_By_Category/knitstees/noveltyteesandtanks/PRDOVR~24486/24486.jsp



I as admiring that sweater today!

And I want that tank top too, but I can't decide which color is better.


BUT IM ON A BAN LOLLL


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^great stuff!


----------



## SuLi

Needanotherbag said:


> *DC* you look fabulous! So bright and springy, I love both outfits!
> 
> *Suli* - My goal this weekend is to get to my JC and see if that top is there - I'll let you know if I end up with it!


 
I went to J.Crew yesterday and saw a sales associate wearing the top that you posted about *needanotherbag*!  It looked great on her!

I purchased the faceted glacon necklace while I was there yesterday: 




http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...gory/jewelry/necklaces/PRDOVR~25969/25969.jsp


----------



## sheanabelle

lovely stuff ladies!!!!


----------



## SuLi

ilove$ said:


> Anyone have this scarf or seen it in stores? Just wondering what you thing of it? I am thinking about the floral...
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Shop_By_Category/accessories/scarvesgloveshats/PRDOVR~24826/24826.jsp



I saw a shirt that had the same print on the placket -- I didn't notice the scarf.  I think all the spring items are starting to arrive in the stores, so keep checking.  The scarf has a really pretty pattern -- it also looked cute on the shirt that I was looking at.


----------



## DC-Cutie

nice necklace SuLi - did you get it from the Georgetown store?


----------



## Needanotherbag

SuLi said:


> I went to J.Crew yesterday and saw a sales associate wearing the top that you posted about *needanotherbag*!  It looked great on her!
> 
> I purchased the faceted glacon necklace while I was there yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Shop_By_Category/jewelry/necklaces/PRDOVR~25969/25969.jsp



Did you?  I cant wait to go try it on! I found a fitting room review of it on a blog, and it looked really pretty!

Love that necklace, I really like that its not shiny gold, so can be worn with most metals...


----------



## Needanotherbag

klj said:


> I just got this in black...these sweaters fit so nice!
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Shop_By_Category/sweaters/merino/PRDOVR~25327/25327.jsp
> ..and this...
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Shop_By_Category/knitstees/noveltyteesandtanks/PRDOVR~24486/24486.jsp



Love both of these!  I have that tank in navy on it's way to me


----------



## klj

I bought these(toothpick ankle jeans)..but was wondering if they stretching out alot..anyone else have them?
http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...tegory/denim/toothpick/PRDOVR~16719/16719.jsp


----------



## queenvictoria2

^^^ ooh those are cute! I can't wear their regular jeans  wonder how these fit also


----------



## klj

I always wear a 27 but had to go up to a 28 in these.
I'm almost in between sizes..I wasn't sure if they would stretch alot.
The wash is really great..

I forgot..i ordered these sandals too..in black!
http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_...302042001&nav_type=PRMNAV&bmUID=1267537085604


----------



## SuLi

DC-Cutie said:


> nice necklace SuLi - did you get it from the Georgetown store?



*DC-Cutie* - I actually got it at Tyson's.  I'm at J.Crew so often that I try to spread it out between Tyson's, Georgetown, and Pentagon City so that I don't look _too_ much like an addict.


----------



## klj

SuLi said:


> I went to J.Crew yesterday and saw a sales associate wearing the top that you posted about *needanotherbag*!  It looked great on her!
> 
> I purchased the faceted glacon necklace while I was there yesterday:
> 
> images.jcrew.com/erez4/erez?src=images/eiec/25/25969/25969_EC7240.tif&tmp=prdDtIm
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Shop_By_Category/jewelry/necklaces/PRDOVR~25969/25969.jsp



I really like this!!!!


----------



## klj

Has anyone gotten this shirt/sweater yet(Silk linen ruffle pullover)...I think you were going to order it *nab*..was that right?
I tried on the button up sweater that is like this but think I like the shirt better..
http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...y/sweaters/linenblends/PRDOVR~24755/24755.jsp
I'm curious of the chest area...have to be smaller for it to work..?


----------



## Needanotherbag

klj said:


> I always wear a 27 but had to go up to a 28 in these.
> I'm almost in between sizes..I wasn't sure if they would stretch alot.
> The wash is really great..
> 
> I forgot..i ordered these sandals too..in black!
> http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_...302042001&nav_type=PRMNAV&bmUID=1267537085604



oooh, I've been thinking about those sandals, so cute!  I'd love to see mod pics of them when you get them!


----------



## Needanotherbag

klj said:


> Has anyone gotten this shirt/sweater yet(Silk linen ruffle pullover)...I think you were going to order it *nab*..was that right?
> I tried on the button up sweater that is like this but think I like the shirt better..
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Shop_By_Category/sweaters/linenblends/PRDOVR~24755/24755.jsp



I'm going to go try it on today!  I'll report back on fit.


----------



## DC-Cutie

klj said:


> Has anyone gotten this shirt/sweater yet(Silk linen ruffle pullover)...I think you were going to order it *nab*..was that right?
> I tried on the button up sweater that is like this but think I like the shirt better..
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...y/sweaters/linenblends/PRDOVR~24755/24755.jsp


 
I tried this because I liked how sheer it was on the sleeves, but didn't like the ruffles across the boob area.  I'm a 36C and it just didn't look right.  even the SA was like you need to flat chested like the model, to have it look right


----------



## Needanotherbag

DC-Cutie said:


> I tried this because I liked how sheer it was on the sleeves, but didn't like the ruffles across the boob area.  I'm a 36C and it just didn't look right.  even the SA was like you need to flat chested like the model, to have it look right



I was afraid of that...that rules me out LOL


----------



## klj

^^I'll try to do that..
The SA said that another SA ordered them and they are really cute!
I'm hoping they fit since there are no half sizes ever.


----------



## klj

DC-Cutie said:


> I tried this because I liked how sheer it was on the sleeves, but didn't like the ruffles across the boob area.  I'm a 36C and it just didn't look right.  even the SA was like you need to flat chested like the model, to have it look right



Awww....that's what I was afraid of too.
Those darn ruffles..grrrrrr.


----------



## sheanabelle

klj said:


> I bought these(toothpick ankle jeans)..but was wondering if they stretching out alot..anyone else have them?
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Shop_By_Category/denim/toothpick/PRDOVR~16719/16719.jsp




They are great jeans. I had a pair of them in the amore wash & should have sized up as well. So in my opinion they do not stretch, i ended up giving them to a friend.


----------



## klj

^^ thanks, *sb*...I was contemplating returning them but ...might have to keep!
They definitely do not hit me on the ankle like the model but the girl that worked there had them on and she was shorter than me..mine are right at the ankle/foot..her's was scrunchy a bit.


----------



## samhainophobia

I'm wearing the Scalloped Zipper Cardigan today (zipped, over a black tank, dark brown pants, and black peep-toe pumps) and have gotten several compliments on it.

http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...tegory/sweaters/cotton/PRDOVR~23423/23423.jsp

I'm a 36C and wear a size 6 in J. Crew blazers, a small in some J. Crew sweaters which run a bit bigger (cashmere turtlenecks, for ex.), but a medium in most, including cardigans.  I bought a medium in this, and the fit is great.  It's cropped, so definitely needs a shirt underneath.  Stand-up collar, 3/4 sleeves, zipper opens from top or bottom, looks great open or closed.  Very lightweight -- will be a good spring/summerweight cardi, though looks totally appropriate today (it's snowing here).

Highly recommended .


----------



## BagaholicAnon

I absolutely love the toothpick jeans!  I have 2 in twilight and 2 in black!  They fit like they were tailor made for me!  I'm 5'5", and the ankle are the perfect length, they don't look cropped at all.  I have been machine washing and throwing them in the dryer and they don't stretch or shrink at all, whatever they fit like in the store is how they'll fit after you wash/dry them.


----------



## klj

^^ Thanks!!


----------



## shoppingislove

samhainophobia said:


> I'm wearing the Scalloped Zipper Cardigan today (zipped, over a black tank, dark brown pants, and black peep-toe pumps) and have gotten several compliments on it.
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...tegory/sweaters/cotton/PRDOVR~23423/23423.jsp
> 
> I'm a 36C and wear a size 6 in J. Crew blazers, a small in some J. Crew sweaters which run a bit bigger (cashmere turtlenecks, for ex.), but a medium in most, including cardigans. I bought a medium in this, and the fit is great. It's cropped, so definitely needs a shirt underneath. Stand-up collar, 3/4 sleeves, zipper opens from top or bottom, looks great open or closed. Very lightweight -- will be a good spring/summerweight cardi, though looks totally appropriate today (it's snowing here).
> 
> Highly recommended .


 
I love this! I need to see if this is at my local J. Crew.


----------



## samhainophobia

You should definitely check it out!! 

I'm in J. Crew again today -- wearing the Black Blossoms cardi over a black tank and pants.

http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...tegory/sweaters/merino/PRDOVR~23060/23060.jsp

Floral prints aren't my usual thing, but this is retro and cute.  I got a medium in this one as well.  Very flattering fit.

Speaking of floral print cardigans, I'm really liking the looks of the Sunshine Peony cardi.  Such pretty colors.  Has anyone tried it?

http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...tegory/sweaters/merino/PRDOVR~24938/24938.jsp


----------



## queenvictoria2

^^^ I am really liking that Sunshine cardi


----------



## yellow08

samhainophobia said:


> You should definitely check it out!!
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of floral print cardigans, I'm really liking the looks of the Sunshine Peony cardi. Such pretty colors. Has anyone tried it?
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...tegory/sweaters/merino/PRDOVR~24938/24938.jsp


 
I brought the dress and the cardi is *super cute on*, but I didn't want to pay 98.00 for it...


----------



## SuLi

samhainophobia said:


> You should definitely check it out!!
> 
> I'm in J. Crew again today -- wearing the Black Blossoms cardi over a black tank and pants.
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Shop_By_Category/sweaters/merino/PRDOVR~23060/23060.jsp
> 
> Floral prints aren't my usual thing, but this is retro and cute.  I got a medium in this one as well.  Very flattering fit.
> 
> Speaking of floral print cardigans, I'm really liking the looks of the Sunshine Peony cardi.  Such pretty colors.  Has anyone tried it?
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Shop_By_Category/sweaters/merino/PRDOVR~24938/24938.jsp



You should post a modeling picture!  I love black/white floral prints.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

yellow08 said:


> I brought the dress and the cardi is *super cute on*, but I didn't want to pay 98.00 for it...



i'm just waiting for it to go on sale.. i love it but don't want to pay 98.00 either


----------



## Needanotherbag

MichelleAntonia said:


> i'm just waiting for it to go on sale.. i love it but don't want to pay 98.00 either



I swear every time I pay full price for a JC sweater, the next week or two it is on sale.  I pretty much have stopped paying full price for anything there anymore (though I've have quite a few items in online sale orders get "cancelled" on me saying they were out of stock.  Not sure how something is out of stock 1 month before the date it was supposed to ship...)


----------



## queenvictoria2

MichelleAntonia said:


> i'm just waiting for it to go on sale.. i love it but don't want to pay 98.00 either




oh definitely waiting for a sale


----------



## ShoreGrl

I love the sunshine cardi.  I agree with everyone else though, I'm waiting for it to go on sale.  I paid full price for the black blossom cardi and that's my limit!


----------



## chelle232

I have kind of an OT question. Has anyone ever received the wrong item from JCREW? I ordered a Frances Cami and was sent something different. However, the item number is the same item # online. I'm hoping I can return this to the store and be credited back the whole amount including shipping.


----------



## jlm916

chelle232 said:


> I have kind of an OT question. Has anyone ever received the wrong item from JCREW? I ordered a Frances Cami and was sent something different. However, the item number is the same item # online. I'm hoping I can return this to the store and be credited back the whole amount including shipping.



i've received wrong items before and haven't had any issues returning them.  if customer service is on the ball, they'll ask for the reference numbers so the mistake can be traced.  i've also had missing items that were listed on the receipt and plus items i didn't even order.  the past 2 summers were really bad for this but haven't had it happen to in about 8 months.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

yeah, call CS and tell them about the mix up. they can put a note on your account so when you go to the store to return it, the SA can see the note and take it back, usually shipping as well.


----------



## chelle232

Thanks for the responses. I called and CS told me that I can mail back the item and that they would give back the shipping charge and I won't be charged for the return shippping. 
They said they would do a 'we find it' for the item I was supposed to get.


----------



## samhainophobia

Oh yeah, I'm definitely waiting for a sale on the Sunshine cardi.  I really want it, though!  I'm on a HUGE cardigan kick lately.

I have gone on a massive J. Crew spree in the past two weeks -- three separate orders, yikes!  At least two of them were with a sale code, and a lot of stuff was final sale as well, so it wasn't TOO bad, right?  :headdesk:  And my sizes changed recently, so I really did need new clothes.  All of the cardigans I got are awesome, and I highly recommend them if you are considering them!

I got:
~ Black blossoms cardigan http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Shop_By_Category/sweaters/merino/PRDOVR~23060/23060.jsp
~ Cotton cascade ruffle cardigan in Natural http://images.jcrew.com/erez4/cache/images%5Feiec%5F24%5F24793%5F24793%5FNA6445%5Ftif%5Fa2f40ba656e818c7.jpg
~ Scalloped zipper cardigan http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Shop_By_Category/sweaters/cotton/PRDOVR~23423/23423.jsp
~ Cashmere crewneck cardigan in Navy and Dark Poppy
~ Cashmere turtleneck in Dark Poppy
~ Zoey blazer in Black http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Feature_Assortment/catalogjcrewcomexclusives/jacketsouterwear/PRDOVR~24435/99101957744/ENE~1+2+3+22+4294967294+20~~~0~15~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~zoey/24435.jsp
~ Cotton v-neck sweater in Black and White http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Shop_By_Category/sweaters/cotton/PRDOVR~22821/22821.jsp
~ Kerris ruffle deep v-neck tee in Dark Charcoal http://images.jcrew.com/erez4/cache/images%5Feiec%5F23%5F23858%5F23858%5FGY6791%5Ftif%5Fe3390c46da0d1967.jpg
~ Perfect-fit cascade tee in Dark Charcoal http://images.jcrew.com/erez4/cache/images%5Feiec%5F24%5F24636%5F24636%5FGY6437%5Ftif%5F5d400af2c5e91813.jpg
~ Victoria ruffle tissue cami in Dark Charcoal http://images.jcrew.com/erez4/cache/images%5Feiec%5F20%5F20437%5F20437%5FGY6437%5Ftif%5F80f00b51115d1872.jpg
~ Slub cotton Masquerade tee http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_product_detail.jsp?bmForm=search_topnav&bmFormID=1267671213060&bmUID=1267671213060&bmIsForm=true&bmPrevTemplate=%2Fbrowse%2Fsingle_product_detail.jsp&bmText=searchTerm&searchTerm=20453&bmImage=findIt.x&bmImage=findIt.y&bmImage=findIt&findIt.x=0&findIt.y=0&bmHidden=PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524441798698&bmHidden=FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302040021&bmFields=bmForm%2CbmFormID%2CbmUID%2CbmIsForm%2CbmPrevTemplate%2CbmText%2CbmImage%2CbmHidden&bmHash=6936b76d4e1bac1d2758699211b48dfe10e26e35
~ Slub cotton exaggerated necklace tee in Porcelain (color is no longer on the site -- the screen print is dark gray) http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_product_detail.jsp?bmForm=search_topnav&bmFormID=1267671391721&bmUID=1267671391722&bmIsForm=true&bmPrevTemplate=%2Fbrowse%2Fsingle_product_detail.jsp&bmText=searchTerm&searchTerm=20501&bmImage=findIt.x&bmImage=findIt.y&bmImage=findIt&findIt.x=0&findIt.y=0&bmHidden=PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524441798349&bmHidden=FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302040022&bmFields=bmForm%2CbmFormID%2CbmUID%2CbmIsForm%2CbmPrevTemplate%2CbmText%2CbmImage%2CbmHidden&bmHash=0df60db68f231571b6c5d1d7a2ec35ee2aeafeed
~ Pixie pant in Black http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_product_detail.jsp?bmForm=search_topnav&bmFormID=1267671077647&bmUID=1267671077647&bmIsForm=true&bmPrevTemplate=%2Fbrowse%2Fsingle_product_detail.jsp&bmText=searchTerm&searchTerm=24529&bmImage=findIt.x&bmImage=findIt.y&bmImage=findIt&findIt.x=0&findIt.y=0&bmHidden=PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524441800813&bmHidden=FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302041841&bmFields=bmForm%2CbmFormID%2CbmUID%2CbmIsForm%2CbmPrevTemplate%2CbmText%2CbmImage%2CbmHidden&bmHash=aadb2c798a6c3471178e3364ea781aa9bcbb82de
~ black leggings

And a pair of black herringbone tights and the Crystal Supernova ring in gold, neither of which are on the site anymore.

How'd I do?


----------



## shoppingislove

Samhainophobia, great haul! I tried on the black blossoms cardi when it came out, but I didn't purchase it because the colors were too similar to my deco swirl cardigan from last season. Now I feel like I need it.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

samhainophobia said:


> Oh yeah, I'm definitely waiting for a sale on the Sunshine cardi.  I really want it, though!  I'm on a HUGE cardigan kick lately.
> 
> I have gone on a massive J. Crew spree in the past two weeks -- three separate orders, yikes!  At least two of them were with a sale code, and a lot of stuff was final sale as well, so it wasn't TOO bad, right?  :headdesk:  And my sizes changed recently, so I really did need new clothes.  All of the cardigans I got are awesome, and I highly recommend them if you are considering them!
> 
> I got:
> ~ Black blossoms cardigan http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Shop_By_Category/sweaters/merino/PRDOVR~23060/23060.jsp
> ~ Cotton cascade ruffle cardigan in Natural http://images.jcrew.com/erez4/cache/images_eiec_24_24793_24793_NA6445_tif_a2f40ba656e818c7.jpg
> ~ Scalloped zipper cardigan http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Shop_By_Category/sweaters/cotton/PRDOVR~23423/23423.jsp
> ~ Cashmere crewneck cardigan in Navy and Dark Poppy
> ~ Cashmere turtleneck in Dark Poppy
> ~ Zoey blazer in Black http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Feature_Assortment/catalogjcrewcomexclusives/jacketsouterwear/PRDOVR~24435/99101957744/ENE~1+2+3+22+4294967294+20~~~0~15~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~zoey/24435.jsp
> ~ Cotton v-neck sweater in Black and White http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Shop_By_Category/sweaters/cotton/PRDOVR~22821/22821.jsp
> ~ Kerris ruffle deep v-neck tee in Dark Charcoal http://images.jcrew.com/erez4/cache/images_eiec_23_23858_23858_GY6791_tif_e3390c46da0d1967.jpg
> ~ Perfect-fit cascade tee in Dark Charcoal http://images.jcrew.com/erez4/cache/images_eiec_24_24636_24636_GY6437_tif_5d400af2c5e91813.jpg
> ~ Victoria ruffle tissue cami in Dark Charcoal http://images.jcrew.com/erez4/cache/images_eiec_20_20437_20437_GY6437_tif_80f00b51115d1872.jpg
> ~ Slub cotton Masquerade tee http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_...Hash=6936b76d4e1bac1d2758699211b48dfe10e26e35
> ~ Slub cotton exaggerated necklace tee in Porcelain (color is no longer on the site -- the screen print is dark gray) http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_...Hash=0df60db68f231571b6c5d1d7a2ec35ee2aeafeed
> ~ Pixie pant in Black http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_...Hash=aadb2c798a6c3471178e3364ea781aa9bcbb82de
> ~ black leggings
> 
> And a pair of black herringbone tights and the Crystal Supernova ring in gold, neither of which are on the site anymore.
> 
> How'd I do?




WOW!!! so much great stuff! the second item, the cascade ruffle cardigan, i can't find it. is it in the sale section?


----------



## samhainophobia

^ No, it's regular.  Here's a link  -- http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...tegory/sweaters/cotton/PRDOVR~24793/24793.jsp


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^thank you!!!


----------



## queenvictoria2

samhainophobia said:


> Oh yeah, I'm definitely waiting for a sale on the Sunshine cardi.  I really want it, though!  I'm on a HUGE cardigan kick lately.
> 
> I have gone on a massive J. Crew spree in the past two weeks -- three separate orders, yikes!  At least two of them were with a sale code, and a lot of stuff was final sale as well, so it wasn't TOO bad, right?  :headdesk:  And my sizes changed recently, so I really did need new clothes.  All of the cardigans I got are awesome, and I highly recommend them if you are considering them!
> 
> I got:
> ~ Black blossoms cardigan http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Shop_By_Category/sweaters/merino/PRDOVR~23060/23060.jsp
> ~ Cotton cascade ruffle cardigan in Natural http://images.jcrew.com/erez4/cache/images_eiec_24_24793_24793_NA6445_tif_a2f40ba656e818c7.jpg
> ~ Scalloped zipper cardigan http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Shop_By_Category/sweaters/cotton/PRDOVR~23423/23423.jsp
> ~ Cashmere crewneck cardigan in Navy and Dark Poppy
> ~ Cashmere turtleneck in Dark Poppy
> ~ Zoey blazer in Black http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Feature_Assortment/catalogjcrewcomexclusives/jacketsouterwear/PRDOVR~24435/99101957744/ENE~1+2+3+22+4294967294+20~~~0~15~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~zoey/24435.jsp
> ~ Cotton v-neck sweater in Black and White http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Shop_By_Category/sweaters/cotton/PRDOVR~22821/22821.jsp
> ~ Kerris ruffle deep v-neck tee in Dark Charcoal http://images.jcrew.com/erez4/cache/images_eiec_23_23858_23858_GY6791_tif_e3390c46da0d1967.jpg
> ~ Perfect-fit cascade tee in Dark Charcoal http://images.jcrew.com/erez4/cache/images_eiec_24_24636_24636_GY6437_tif_5d400af2c5e91813.jpg
> ~ Victoria ruffle tissue cami in Dark Charcoal http://images.jcrew.com/erez4/cache/images_eiec_20_20437_20437_GY6437_tif_80f00b51115d1872.jpg
> ~ Slub cotton Masquerade tee http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_...Hash=6936b76d4e1bac1d2758699211b48dfe10e26e35
> ~ Slub cotton exaggerated necklace tee in Porcelain (color is no longer on the site -- the screen print is dark gray) http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_...Hash=0df60db68f231571b6c5d1d7a2ec35ee2aeafeed
> ~ Pixie pant in Black http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_...Hash=aadb2c798a6c3471178e3364ea781aa9bcbb82de
> ~ black leggings
> 
> And a pair of black herringbone tights and the Crystal Supernova ring in gold, neither of which are on the site anymore.
> 
> How'd I do?





I'd say you did FANTASTIC 
I am ALWAYS on a cardigan kick, lol! How is that ruffle cardigan?


----------



## samhainophobia

It's super cute with a black tank and a long necklace (I'm wearing it with a three-strand "pearl" necklace with a rhinestone brooch from Ben-Amun, but I think a lot of different necklaces would work well for different looks).  It's very lightweight, as you can probably tell, so it's very much an all-seasons cardi -- or at least spring-summer-fall.


----------



## sendmeonacruise

*Anyone know how their cords run? 

I've heard I should size up.... 

I'm usually a size 25-26 in Joe's, Diesel and SFAM. 

Thanks for any help *


----------



## sheanabelle

samhainophobia, you did great!!

and chelle232, unfortunately they F up like that alllll the time. And when they do, especially if its a sale item, its rare that you will ever get it because they have already sold out.


----------



## sheanabelle

so, this was me all j.crewed out yesterday.

sequin stardust tank
new pixie pants
black jackie cardi

off camera:wool duffle coat in blackberry & buffalo check scarf in pink.


----------



## yellow08

sheanabelle said:


> so, this was me all j.crewed out yesterday.
> 
> sequin stardust tank
> new pixie pants
> black jackie cardi
> 
> off camera:wool duffle coat in blackberry & buffalo check scarf in pink.


Really cute!!!

My JC has that cami on sale for $39.99


----------



## yellow08

I got this yesterday from B&M




it's really soft and comfy! Plus I can layer it without feeling "bulky"...

However, today my online order should be here. I picked up the Fashion for Haiti tee, cargo pants, slub cotton masquerade tee , plus a necklace during the extra 30% off sale.

I need REHAB!!! My hubby is going to flip if he see's another JCrew bag, box, etc...ush:


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^LOL* yellow*!  I now get the boxes to recycle as soon as they arrive, otherwise dh will hound me about yet another JCrew order!


----------



## sheanabelle

Needanotherbag said:


> ^^^LOL* yellow*!  I now get the boxes to recycle as soon as they arrive, otherwise dh will hound me about yet another JCrew order!



me too!!

yellow~ I almost bought that yesterday, so cute with a colored tank peeking out!


----------



## sheanabelle

yellow08 said:


> Really cute!!!
> 
> My JC has that cami on sale for $39.99




WOW~steal~~it retailed for like $138! I got it for 69.99


----------



## rainyjewels

ahh i've been eyeing that tank forever but just can't stomach the $138 price. where oh where is it on sale? (we are talking about this one right...? http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...hirtstops/camisblouses/PRDOVR~22401/22401.jsp)


----------



## klj

yellow08 said:


> I got this yesterday from B&M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's really soft and comfy! Plus I can layer it without feeling "bulky"...
> 
> However, today my online order should be here. I picked up the Fashion for Haiti tee, cargo pants, slub cotton masquerade tee , plus a necklace during the extra 30% off sale.
> 
> I need REHAB!!! My hubby is going to flip if he see's another JCrew bag, box, etc...ush:


 
This is cute and comfy...do you find that its long enough..not too short?
I think I need it..


----------



## Tangerine

*Sheannabelle* - I LOVE your modeling pics!


I am considering that tank and I was going to call a store to put it on hold for me.... how does the size run? Do you mind saying what size you are wearing? You seem generally my size, maybe a little taller than me.


----------



## Tangerine

yellow08 said:


> I got this yesterday from B&M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's really soft and comfy! Plus I can layer it without feeling "bulky"...
> 
> However, today my online order should be here. I picked up the Fashion for Haiti tee, cargo pants, slub cotton masquerade tee , plus a necklace during the extra 30% off sale.
> 
> I need REHAB!!! My hubby is going to flip if he see's another JCrew bag, box, etc...ush:




This is one of the 'jaspe' ones right? I loved anything in that material..

I just ordered a similar one from LAST spring that randomly popped up on the site last week. I couldn't believe it, its so old!


----------



## queenvictoria2

sheanabelle - love it! all Jcrewed out,too cute!

yellow08- love that jaspe hoodie! I keep waiting for it to go on sale


----------



## klj

Is the hoodie something you would need to size up in?
I'm sometimes a small ..sometimes a medium in JC stuff...hmmmmm...


----------



## shoppingislove

sheanabelle said:


> so, this was me all j.crewed out yesterday.
> 
> sequin stardust tank
> new pixie pants
> black jackie cardi
> 
> off camera:wool duffle coat in blackberry & buffalo check scarf in pink.


 
Love it!


----------



## Beach Bum

I have that JASPE hoodie too and its SUPER comfy!....I got it in XS......and it fits perfect


----------



## cookie03

samhainophobia said:


> Oh yeah, I'm definitely waiting for a sale on the Sunshine cardi.  I really want it, though!  I'm on a HUGE cardigan kick lately.
> 
> I have gone on a massive J. Crew spree in the past two weeks -- three separate orders, yikes!  At least two of them were with a sale code, and a lot of stuff was final sale as well, so it wasn't TOO bad, right?  :headdesk:  And my sizes changed recently, so I really did need new clothes.  All of the cardigans I got are awesome, and I highly recommend them if you are considering them!
> 
> I got:
> ~ Black blossoms cardigan http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Shop_By_Category/sweaters/merino/PRDOVR~23060/23060.jsp
> ~ Cotton cascade ruffle cardigan in Natural http://images.jcrew.com/erez4/cache/images_eiec_24_24793_24793_NA6445_tif_a2f40ba656e818c7.jpg
> ~ Scalloped zipper cardigan http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Shop_By_Category/sweaters/cotton/PRDOVR~23423/23423.jsp
> ~ Cashmere crewneck cardigan in Navy and Dark Poppy
> ~ Cashmere turtleneck in Dark Poppy
> ~ Zoey blazer in Black http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Feature_Assortment/catalogjcrewcomexclusives/jacketsouterwear/PRDOVR~24435/99101957744/ENE~1+2+3+22+4294967294+20~~~0~15~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~zoey/24435.jsp
> ~ Cotton v-neck sweater in Black and White http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Shop_By_Category/sweaters/cotton/PRDOVR~22821/22821.jsp
> ~ Kerris ruffle deep v-neck tee in Dark Charcoal http://images.jcrew.com/erez4/cache/images_eiec_23_23858_23858_GY6791_tif_e3390c46da0d1967.jpg
> ~ Perfect-fit cascade tee in Dark Charcoal http://images.jcrew.com/erez4/cache/images_eiec_24_24636_24636_GY6437_tif_5d400af2c5e91813.jpg
> ~ Victoria ruffle tissue cami in Dark Charcoal http://images.jcrew.com/erez4/cache/images_eiec_20_20437_20437_GY6437_tif_80f00b51115d1872.jpg
> ~ Slub cotton Masquerade tee http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_...Hash=6936b76d4e1bac1d2758699211b48dfe10e26e35
> ~ Slub cotton exaggerated necklace tee in Porcelain (color is no longer on the site -- the screen print is dark gray) http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_...Hash=0df60db68f231571b6c5d1d7a2ec35ee2aeafeed
> ~ Pixie pant in Black http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_...Hash=aadb2c798a6c3471178e3364ea781aa9bcbb82de
> ~ black leggings
> 
> And a pair of black herringbone tights and the Crystal Supernova ring in gold, neither of which are on the site anymore.
> 
> How'd I do?



how is the zoey blazer? the pics on the website don't look so great, especially in the slate color. i'm really curious, so i appreciate your input!


----------



## yellow08

klj said:


> Is the hoodie something you would need to size up in?
> I'm sometimes a small ..sometimes a medium in JC stuff...hmmmmm...


 
I don't think so, I normally wear a S in JC knits and I brought a size S (I think it runs TTS or a *tad bit big*) I read online that it's supposed to have room (and the small gives me room w/out looking baggy)

Edited to add, I'm heading to the mall tomorrow and I will try on an xs (I'm thinking I can actually size down and still have room).


----------



## yellow08

klj said:


> This is cute and comfy...do you find that its long enough..not too short?
> I think I need it..


I'm 5'2.5" (claims 5'3"-LOL) and it fits just below my natural waist above hips or across my hips if I pulled it straight down.


----------



## Bentley4Bags

LOVE J CREW I even have a bag from them...I never had a chance to wear it yet but one day I will. Its the small Campo bag


----------



## samhainophobia

*cookie03*, I agree with you about the pics of the Zoey blazer in slate -- uninspiring.  Mine is en route, so I'll review it as soon as it gets here (should be very soon!).

*sheanabelle*, that tank is FAB!!!  You look great!


----------



## sheanabelle

rainyjewels said:


> ahh i've been eyeing that tank forever but just can't stomach the $138 price. where oh where is it on sale? (we are talking about this one right...? http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Shop_By_Category/shirtstops/camisblouses/PRDOVR~22401/22401.jsp)



That's the one! I'm not sure about the other colors but if you buy the peach/gold online & return it in store for a price adjustment they would do it for you. 99% sure.


----------



## sheanabelle

Tangerine said:


> *Sheannabelle* - I LOVE your modeling pics!
> 
> 
> I am considering that tank and I was going to call a store to put it on hold for me.... how does the size run? Do you mind saying what size you are wearing? You seem generally my size, maybe a little taller than me.



Not a problem, this is a zero and it fits pretty perfect. Not too big around the arm holes (which is a consistent problem for me & the crew) & it's not too tight, it's supposed to look a little loose & flowy. I'm 5'6 & 119lbs.


----------



## SuLi

Did you guys notice that select sweaters are on sale this weekend for 20% off?  I know that some of you have been talking about the Sunshine Peony and Black Blossom cardigans -- they are both included in the sale.


----------



## queenvictoria2

SuLi said:


> Did you guys notice that select sweaters are on sale this weekend for 20% off?  I know that some of you have been talking about the Sunshine Peony and Black Blossom cardigans -- they are both included in the sale.





 just bought it! along with four others ush: There is seriously something wrong with me, how many cardigans does one need?


----------



## klj

SuLi said:


> Did you guys notice that select sweaters are on sale this weekend for 20% off?  I know that some of you have been talking about the Sunshine Peony and Black Blossom cardigans -- they are both included in the sale.



I pretended like I didn't see it..lol


----------



## klj

yellow08 said:


> I'm 5'2.5" (claims 5'3"-LOL) and it fits just below my natural waist above hips or across my hips if I pulled it straight down.



Great! Thanks for the info


----------



## klj

I tried on these black minnies and sort of liked them..just didn't want to pay the price
http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...gory/pants/skinnypants/PRDOVR~17347/17347.jsp

I think I remember that some of you have these~
How are they holding up...stretch out alot? (*sheanabelle.*.are these the one' you have on in your pics)
http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...gory/pants/skinnypants/PRDOVR~24529/24529.jsp


----------



## queenvictoria2

AL56Q4 FREE Shipping code too


----------



## samhainophobia

The Pixie Pants are great.  They don't stretch out -- they hold their shape really well.  

I did not need to know that the Sunshine Peony cardi was on sale.  LOL.


----------



## cookie03

samhainophobia said:


> *cookie03*, I agree with you about the pics of the Zoey blazer in slate -- uninspiring.  Mine is en route, so I'll review it as soon as it gets here (should be very soon!).
> 
> *sheanabelle*, that tank is FAB!!!  You look great!



thanks! can't wait to hear your review


----------



## sheanabelle

klj said:


> I tried on these black minnies and sort of liked them..just didn't want to pay the price
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Shop_By_Category/pants/skinnypants/PRDOVR~17347/17347.jsp
> 
> I think I remember that some of you have these~
> How are they holding up...stretch out alot? (*sheanabelle.*.are these the one' you have on in your pics)
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Shop_By_Category/pants/skinnypants/PRDOVR~24529/24529.jsp




You have the right link for the pixie pant but if you order them , they send you the updated pair with a more gunmetal zipper in the back. I prefer them over the minnie pants because they dont sag.

The minnie pants you posted look amazing, they're the new wool ones, they have different minnies for $88 though.


----------



## r1ta_s

Any of you have the 20% off code in the catalog that you are not going to use, can you please PM me?

Thanks!


----------



## SuLi

queenvictoria2 said:


> just bought it! along with four others ush: There is seriously something wrong with me, how many cardigans does one need?



I don't think you can ever have enough! (Not helping am I?)


----------



## SuLi

sheanabelle said:


> You have the right link for the pixie pant but if you order them , they send you the updated pair with a more gunmetal zipper in the back. I prefer them over the minnie pants because they dont sag.
> 
> The minnie pants you posted look amazing, they're the new wool ones, they have different minnies for $88 though.



I have 3 pairs of the fall version (with gold zipper) and 3 pairs of the newer version of the Pixies (gunmetal-ish zipper).  So far, I really like the newer pair better because length-wise, they fit me, and they haven't stretched out like the fall version.  When I wear the fall version, I have to tuck the bottom in (too lazy to get the tailored) and they have stretched out a bit.  However, after dry cleaning, they bounce back.

I want to love the Minnies, but they don't fit me correctly.  They gap strangely around the knee area for me.


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^I bought the Minnies last month, havent yet worn them, but I do really like the fit.  I'm worried about the sagging though, I hate saggy bum...LOL

So in the sweater sale, the black blossoms cardi says the color is bright daffodil?  Is that a mistake because how can it be bright dafodil if the name is black blossoms...


----------



## luvmy3girls

anyone have the Blakely wrap blouse ? I cant figure out how to post link to it.


----------



## samhainophobia

Does anyone have the metallic beach cardi?  Reviews/pics?


----------



## Tangerine

sheanabelle said:


> Not a problem, this is a zero and it fits pretty perfect. Not too big around the arm holes (which is a consistent problem for me & the crew) & it's not too tight, it's supposed to look a little loose & flowy. I'm 5'6 & 119lbs.



Thanks so much for the info.

I should prob get that size as well, might be harder to find but I'll call around. If not, the 2 should be ok on me, I hope (though I def am shorter than you!)

Keep posting modelings pics! I love yours, and everyone elses too


----------



## MichelleAntonia

the extra 20% on sweaters doesn't apply to sale, huh?


----------



## samhainophobia

Guess I'll go ahead and give my daily (!) review .  I'm wearing the Perfect-fit cascade tee in dark charcoal today.

http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...itstees/perfectfittees/PRDOVR~24636/24636.jsp

It is really, really cute.  Again, I bought a medium.  It's pretty stretchy and fitted, a bit more so than I expected (I don't have a lot of experience with the J. Crew perfect fit tees).  It comes down to about halfway down my butt, so it's a nice length.  The ruffles are raw-edged, but don't look cheap or unfinished -- they fall really nicely, and don't look weird over my boobs, which is always a concern.

I'm wearing it with black pants, a short-sleeved knee-length open black cardigan, and a silver Sophia & Chloe "Keep Calm and Carry On" necklace and black patent flats, and it's adorable.  Really comfortable but smart for casual Friday.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^outfit sounds so cute!

i have the neon color of that shirt. i can't wait to wear it, especially with a white unbuttoned henley over, just like i saw on a mannequin in the store


----------



## Tangerine

klj said:


> I think I remember that some of you have these~
> How are they holding up...stretch out alot? (*sheanabelle.*.are these the one' you have on in your pics)
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Shop_By_Category/pants/skinnypants/PRDOVR~24529/24529.jsp



I love the sweater you can see at the top of that pic.. http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_...2023899&nav_type=SALESITE&bmUID=1267827724612

....but Im scared to spend the money because its so thin with a really wide loose knit and its a little snagged (on purpose), though I suspect that will create a tendency to snag much more..


----------



## Needanotherbag

Tangerine said:


> I love the sweater you can see at the top of that pic.. http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_...2023899&nav_type=SALESITE&bmUID=1267827724612
> 
> ....but Im scared to spend the money because its so thin with a really wide loose knit and its a little snagged (on purpose), though I suspect that will create a tendency to snag much more..



I placed an order for that this morning (the navy striped) I tried one on in store at full price and really liked it - it didnt seem to have a snagging issue when I tried it on, and its very light and airy for spring.  Good price too!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

damn, i want the navy stripe too!


----------



## Tangerine

Just got this in the mail when it popped up in the sale section, its from last spring: http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Feature_Assortment/NewArrivals/knitstees/PRDOVR~15229/15229.jsp?srcCode=AFFI00001&siteId=mH0jcSTu4*0-8u*pzClqy3vx1Xy4wDcCcA

I wonder how the current ones compare?? I seem to remember that the new ones are thinner but the stores I've been to don't seem to have many left.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^yeah i think they're thinner and "grainier", if that makes any sense


----------



## Needanotherbag

I ended up ordering the ripstop cargo's yesterday - I really wanted them in the light khaki and decided at the sale price I"d give them a try.  Anyone try them?  I usually wear a 6 but bought a 6P because of length.  Hopefully it fits ok!


----------



## Needanotherbag

There were a few of us liking the Navy Striped Alpaca Vneck yesterday - I found a review on Gigi's blog.  I think I'm going to really like that sweater!

http://gigisgoneshopping.blogspot.com/2010/02/j-crew-alpaca-striped-sweater.html


----------



## Tangerine

Needanotherbag said:


> There were a few of us liking the Navy Striped Alpaca Vneck yesterday - I found a review on Gigi's blog.  I think I'm going to really like that sweater!
> 
> http://gigisgoneshopping.blogspot.com/2010/02/j-crew-alpaca-striped-sweater.html



You're making me want it more
It would probably be SUPER long on me though...


----------



## elle tee

Needanotherbag said:


> ^^^I bought the Minnies last month, havent yet worn them, but I do really like the fit.  I'm worried about the sagging though, I hate saggy bum...LOL
> 
> So in the sweater sale, the black blossoms cardi says the color is bright daffodil?  Is that a mistake because how can it be bright dafodil if the name is black blossoms...


I bought the Minnies in the fall and really like them (fit wasn't an issue since I had to get them tailored).  They do stretch out a little- I have to wash them or get them dry cleaned every 3-4 wears and they tighten up again.  I've also machine-washed and dried them, they seem to have faded a tiny bit but since I bought grey it's not too much of a problem.  I wash them inside-out, gentle cycle, cold water and tumble dry low.  Pull them out immediately and they won't be too wrinkled.


----------



## queenvictoria2

Needanotherbag said:


> I ended up ordering the ripstop cargo's yesterday - I really wanted them in the light khaki and decided at the sale price I"d give them a try.  Anyone try them?  I usually wear a 6 but bought a 6P because of length.  Hopefully it fits ok!





Not sure which one's you bought but I have some ripstop's from a few months ago (fall maybe?) and I love them 
I also have a pair of shorts and 2 pair of capris in this material and they are my favorites 



want to try these also:

http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_...3&bmSubmit=edit_cart_item&bmUID=1267966842003


----------



## Needanotherbag

I am loving those shorts too!

These are the cargo's I got, in beechwood

http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...7~15~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~cargo/24011.jsp


----------



## queenvictoria2

^^^ Cute! I don't have those, but they do look like those, only cropped. I bought them last Fall maybe around September?


----------



## schadenfreude

Tangerine said:


> I love the sweater you can see at the top of that pic.. http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_...2023899&nav_type=SALESITE&bmUID=1267827724612
> 
> ....but Im scared to spend the money because its so thin with a really wide loose knit and its a little snagged (on purpose), though I suspect that will create a tendency to snag much more..



I picked this up off the sale rack today, the white/gray stripe. It really looks so cute on... it doesn't have a whole lot of shelf/hanger appeal, but once I tried it on there was no hesitation. It just fits very well!


----------



## schadenfreude

Needanotherbag said:


> I ended up ordering the ripstop cargo's yesterday - I really wanted them in the light khaki and decided at the sale price I"d give them a try.  Anyone try them?  I usually wear a 6 but bought a 6P because of length.  Hopefully it fits ok!



Sorry to be Debbie Downer, but these were such a bummer. From the description and pictures I thought they were going to be a little more slim-fitting than most cargos. Um... not really. Very baggy, with a nondescript fit. And the fabric was thicker and "crunchier" than I like. Who knows though, maybe you'll love them!


----------



## Needanotherbag

schadenfreude said:


> Sorry to be Debbie Downer, but these were such a bummer. From the description and pictures I thought they were going to be a little more slim-fitting than most cargos. Um... not really. Very baggy, with a nondescript fit. And the fabric was thicker and "crunchier" than I like. Who knows though, maybe you'll love them!



Well, the good thing is that they werent marked final sale, so they can go back if they aren't all that cute...I probably should have ordered a 4 in them, but to be safe ordered my normal size, which at JCrew isnt always the right size.


----------



## yellow08

Needanotherbag said:


> I am loving those shorts too!
> 
> These are the cargo's I got, in beechwood
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...7~15~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~cargo/24011.jsp


 

I ordered the cargo's (during the extra 30% off) and they are super cute on


----------



## BagaholicAnon

DC-Cutie said:


> I tried this because I liked how sheer it was on the sleeves, but didn't like the ruffles across the boob area. I'm a 36C and it just didn't look right. even the SA was like you need to flat chested like the model, to have it look right


 
I tried this on yesterday and really LOVED it!  I'm not flat chested, but I'm not busty either (36b).  I didn't get it though because it said "dry clean only".  But I noticed online it just says "dry clean".  Do you think I could get away with hand wash on this one?

I also picked up the Sunshine cardigan, but foung this other one that was solid yellow/mustard, with flowers on it that I liked better.  Sunshine might end up going back!  Sunshine fits tighter, like Jackie, this other one fit looser and hung longer.  Here's the link:
http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...tegory/sweaters/merino/PRDOVR~23171/23171.jsp

I know this is probably blasphemy, but I was at Banana Republic yesterday for their 25%/35%/50% sale and some of their jewelry is really J.Crew-ish, and it's less expensive.  I picked up a really nice necklace on sale for $15.  Also, they gave me these coupons for 40% off one item every Wed this month!


----------



## yellow08

Extra 30% off final sale PLUS free ship with $150!!!


----------



## brintee

Ladies, im not sure what size to get in this pencil skirt:
http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...+22+4294967294+20~~~20+17~15~~~~~~~/22730.jsp

I wear 27s in JBrand Jeans, 26 in WR and 27 in Jcrew cords. Should I go with the 2 or 4? Thanks!


----------



## Needanotherbag

yellow08 said:


> Extra 30% off final sale PLUS free ship with $150!!!



I was all excited to see that email, but I feel like there's nothing left!


----------



## queenvictoria2

Needanotherbag said:


> I was all excited to see that email, but I feel like there's nothing left!



I thought the same thing


----------



## klj

^^ I agree too...

The bracelet I wanted is gone..


----------



## luvhautecouture

I bought the drawstring deux pants : http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...ment/NewArrivals/pants/PRDOVR~23859/23859.jsp

and they look so cute on the model... but they were absolutely hideous on me!  Returning!!  Love the Vintage V-neck tees though!


----------



## klj

^^I love those tees too!
I bought the boyfriend v necks last year which are similar and they are the best..


----------



## cookie03

i had 2 cardi's in my cart but wasn't quick enough, they sold out before i got to checkout  oh well save my money...


----------



## yellow08

Needanotherbag said:


> I was all excited to see that email, but I feel like there's nothing left!


Ditto! 
I've been over the sale stuff since the last 30% off ...I'm also over the new spring stuff. Waiting for the new stuff...


----------



## Needanotherbag

yellow08 said:


> Ditto!
> I've been over the sale stuff since the last 30% off ...I'm also over the new spring stuff. Waiting for the new stuff...



Yep - I'm ready for the summer arrivals!  Though, I am contemplating a ban on all new clothes purchases, as I have no more room in my closet after the spring shopping I've done!


----------



## shoppingislove

yellow08 said:


> Ditto!
> I've been over the sale stuff since the last 30% off ...I'm also over the new spring stuff. Waiting for the new stuff...


 
I am too. Maybe that is a good thing...


----------



## klj

I almost forgot..I got this bracelet for 49.99..and I'm in love with it!
http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...gory/jewelry/bracelets/PRDOVR~22741/22741.jsp


I think its better in person...

And these should be delivered today(I got the black)...I hope they look good...and fit.
http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...Category/shoes/sandals/PRDOVR~22867/22867.jsp


----------



## BagaholicAnon

I got some more of those toothpick pants - I just love them!


----------



## DC-Cutie

J. Crew'd out, once again...


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i got the alpaca v neck sweater in navy stripe, white and pink tissue rosette bouquet tees, and the black tulle blossom art tee and poppy tee in store


----------



## MichelleAntonia

DC-Cutie said:


> J. Crew'd out, once again...



you wear it so well!

sometimes i wish i had a job that justified me buying fancier clothes :/


----------



## klj

BagaholicAnon said:


> I got some more of those toothpick pants - I just love them!



Where do yours hit you on your ankle/leg?


----------



## Tangerine

DC Cutie! I love you put it all together! Esp with the red shoes, just awesome.

I have that skirt, I need to get it shortened though..


----------



## queenvictoria2

MichelleAntonia said:


> you wear it so well!
> 
> sometimes i wish i had a job that justified me buying fancier clothes :/





very nice outfit!!!

I actually do have a job I could dress nicer for but most days I am just too lazy


----------



## BagaholicAnon

klj said:


> Where do yours hit you on your ankle/leg?


 
I get the ankle length, and I'm 5'5", and they hit right under my ankle.


----------



## shoppingislove

DC-Cutie, you look so well put together! Love the skirt with the red peep toes!


----------



## yeliab

*DC Cutie*, Love your JCREW outfit!!  Really Cute!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Thanks ladies...  and might I add, I've been over the 'sale' since the first 30% off!!!  Bring on the new 'ish!


----------



## luvmy3girls

klj said:


> I almost forgot..I got this bracelet for 49.99..and I'm in love with it!
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...gory/jewelry/bracelets/PRDOVR~22741/22741.jsp
> 
> 
> I think its better in person...
> 
> And these should be delivered today(I got the black)...I hope they look good...and fit.
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...Category/shoes/sandals/PRDOVR~22867/22867.jsp


 I was thinking about ordering those exact sandals also..please post how you like them after you get them..please!! thanks


----------



## Needanotherbag

luvmy3girls said:


> I was thinking about ordering those exact sandals also..please post how you like them after you get them..please!! thanks



I am wanting to order them as well - looking forward to hearing some reviews on these!


----------



## klj

luvmy3girls said:


> I was thinking about ordering those exact sandals also..please post how you like them after you get them..please!! thanks


 
I just got them yesterday...and really like them!...they are a bit stiff..so I'm guessing they will take some breaking in but since the leather is so nice I'm hoping it won't take long..or be too abusive to my feet.
I am a true 6.5 and they said to size down which I did. My feet just fit with no room to spare...not too small..but just right.
They are a bit dressier/nicer ?for a gladiator which I like...I have some DV's that are a bit more casual..and I love those too.
They are really strappy which I love!!
I will be keeping them for sure...and like I said they are kind of stiff so if you can get through that part they will be awesome I think!

I think the brown is hawt too...if I didn't already have DV's in brown I might think about these too..


----------



## SuLi

Looking great DC-Cutie!


----------



## BagLovingMom

Looking fab *DC Cutie* !


----------



## NicolesCloset

lovely DC


----------



## queenvictoria2

Ooh this thread just reminded me I have a J Crew box on my front porch


----------



## OrangeCounty

Does anyone have the vintage slim jeans? How is the fit? 

I just got some tanks on the sale that I have been watching for a while...so glad I waited!


----------



## Needanotherbag

OrangeCounty said:


> Does anyone have the vintage slim jeans? How is the fit?
> 
> I just got some tanks on the sale that I have been watching for a while...so glad I waited!



Can you post a link to which jeans?  I have the vintage dark matchstick and they run TTS if those are what you are referring to.


----------



## Tangerine

I have some returns to make, but after that I'm officially cutting myself off LOL


----------



## queenvictoria2

is this one new? anyone have it?

http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...ent/NewArrivals/shirts/PRDOVR~26725/26725.jsp


----------



## queenvictoria2

the price on this 

http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...ent/NewArrivals/shirts/PRDOVR~22974/22974.jsp


----------



## yellow08

I love your OOTD, DC!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

yellow08 said:


> I love your OOTD, DC!!!


 
thank ya


----------



## CoachGirl12

queenvictoria2 said:


> the price on this
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...ent/NewArrivals/shirts/PRDOVR~22974/22974.jsp


Holy buckets! Is it a typo? haha


----------



## queenvictoria2

CoachGirl12 said:


> Holy buckets! Is it a typo? haha




I know


----------



## OrangeCounty

Needanotherbag said:


> Can you post a link to which jeans? I have the vintage dark matchstick and they run TTS if those are what you are referring to.


 
Those were the exact ones I was looking at! Thank you!


----------



## yellow08

queenvictoria2 said:


> the price on this
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...ent/NewArrivals/shirts/PRDOVR~22974/22974.jsp


 

NO wayush:


----------



## Needanotherbag

queenvictoria2 said:


> is this one new? anyone have it?
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Feature_Assortment/NewArrivals/shirts/PRDOVR~26725/26725.jsp



I think it is new, I am loving the jewel front in it!


----------



## Needanotherbag

queenvictoria2 said:


> the price on this
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Feature_Assortment/NewArrivals/shirts/PRDOVR~22974/22974.jsp



I know I about fell over when I saw that! Who's going to order it first..come on girls, its an investment piece!


----------



## luvmy3girls

queenvictoria2 said:


> is this one new? anyone have it?
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...ent/NewArrivals/shirts/PRDOVR~26725/26725.jsp


 love this..love it in that pearl color.


----------



## queenvictoria2

luvmy3girls said:


> love this..love it in that pearl color.



me too


----------



## Needanotherbag

I caved and got the black blossom Jacket - at $34.95 how could I pass it up? I figured it would be nice to wear something other than frilly tops with cardis..

30% off final sale ends today, I saw some good popbacks!


----------



## shiuri

Wow! I love J.Crew! Since everyone here is a JCrew-holic.....I have a little question maybe you gals can help me out with. I've bought dresses usually summer dresses on and off from JCrew since I was in college. And I used to buy a 6 and sometimes a 4, depends on the material and cut. Lived abroad for several years and have not bought anything for them for a good few years. But in the last year or so since I've been back, I've started to shop there more consistently. Usually buy cardis and sweaters. I haven't quite figure out the sizing for me with the dresses. So far, it's been a lot of trial and error, order and return, exchange and return. Finally, after many returns and exchanges in a variety of dresses and materials, I now, buy dresses in a 8. Have their sizing changed over the years? I still fit perfectly fine into the old dresses that are a size 6 from years ago. So I'm just wondering. Do you guys size up and size down depending on what you buy in JCrew?


----------



## lilac0485

That's funny because I usually size down for J Crew.  Did your hips grow?  I think I can only size down because I have almost no hips.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I caved in too...  DAMMIT!  Here's what I got commin' my way


----------



## Needanotherbag

DC-Cutie said:


> I caved in too...  DAMMIT!  Here's what I got commin' my way



Yay you got the Blazer as well!  Cant wait to see how you style yours!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

great haul DC.  The only thing I bought was the tulle tiered blouse that i've been stalking
http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...294+20~~~20+17+4294967151~15~~~~~~~/20575.jsp
here is a small crappy cell phone pic of my outfit from yesterday
featuring j.crew coton and linen or silk and linen sweater (i forgot the fabric content)


----------



## elle tee

shiuri said:


> Wow! I love J.Crew! Since everyone here is a JCrew-holic.....I have a little question maybe you gals can help me out with. I've bought dresses usually summer dresses on and off from JCrew since I was in college. And I used to buy a 6 and sometimes a 4, depends on the material and cut. Lived abroad for several years and have not bought anything for them for a good few years. But in the last year or so since I've been back, I've started to shop there more consistently. Usually buy cardis and sweaters. I haven't quite figure out the sizing for me with the dresses. So far, it's been a lot of trial and error, order and return, exchange and return. Finally, after many returns and exchanges in a variety of dresses and materials, I now, buy dresses in a 8. Have their sizing changed over the years? I still fit perfectly fine into the old dresses that are a size 6 from years ago. So I'm just wondering. Do you guys size up and size down depending on what you buy in JCrew?



I have found that over the past year or two they have started to cut a little smaller in a lot of things.  I remember 4 years ago buying a suit and my tailor was positive that the 0 skirt was actually a mis-labelled 6.  These days  a 0 from J.Crew sometimes fits like an actual 0, sometimes like a 2, in my experience.


----------



## DC-Cutie

J crew has done it again. Now that the 30% off promo is finished, they've added TONS of new stuff and some older pieces.  I have truly gotten fed up with this tactic.  So I sent a really nice, but stern letter to Mickey Drexler.  We'll see what happens.


----------



## samhainophobia

queenvictoria2 said:


> the price on this
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Feature_Assortment/NewArrivals/shirts/PRDOVR~22974/22974.jsp




It's gorgeous, but yowza.  That's ridiculous.

I caved on the 30% off/FS too.  I needed some new (larger ) cashmere sweaters, and the bathing suit I wanted went on sale + the 30% off.  I am CUT OFF after this (except the one return/exchange I have to make).  My haul:

~ cashmere crewneck tee in bright seaside (http://images.jcrew.com/erez4/cache/images_eiec_98_98277_98277_BL7915_tif_99f80b8d437918ae.jpg) and cantaloupe (http://images.jcrew.com/erez4/cache/images_eiec_98_98277_98277_OR5313_tif_665a0b0bd976182c.jpg)
~ cashmere shawl-collar popover in black -- http://images.jcrew.com/erez4/cache/images_eiec_18_18190_18190_BK0001_tif_82530b5112c01872.jpg
~ Dogwood cocktail ring in black -- http://images.jcrew.com/erez4/cache/images_eiec_23_23648_23648_EC7240_tif_cb490c0aa909192b.jpg
~ Sullivan skirt in black -- http://images.jcrew.com/erez4/cache/images_eiec_24_24488_24488_BK0001_tif_fd0d0c870f1b19a8.jpg
~ Jersey Lomellina retro bandeau tank in dark fog -- http://images.jcrew.com/erez4/cache/images_eiec_21_21560_21560_GY6183_tif_c3be0bf699221917.jpg

*DC*, I agree -- super annoying re: the new additions immediately after the end of the sale.  I hate it when they do that.

*shiuri* -- IMO, the sizing at J. Crew is now more true than it used to be.  Years ago, I wore a 2 in the suit pants but a 0 in the skirts, because the skirts were cut larger.  Now I am larger than I was, but find the sizing a lot more consistent, and I wear an 8 pretty much across the board, and a M in tops/sweaters.  If it helps, I'm about 5'3" and 36C, and a M fits me great .

ETA -- oh!  I forgot, I was supposed to review the Zoey blazer.  I like it.  It's a very lightweight matte washed silk, and has an unstructured Armani thing going.  Very cute with the arms pushed up.  I think it'll look good worn with jeans or black cigarette pants (like this season's version of the Pixie -- which I'm totally loving, by the way).


----------



## queenvictoria2

talldrnkofwater said:


> great haul DC.  The only thing I bought was the tulle tiered blouse that i've been stalking
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Shop_By_Category/shirtstops/camisblouses/PRDOVR~20575/99101880694/ENE~1+2+3+22+4294967294+20~~~20+17+4294967151~15~~~~~~~/20575.jsp
> here is a small crappy cell phone pic of my outfit from yesterday
> featuring j.crew coton and linen or silk and linen sweater (i forgot the fabric content)



Nice 

How do you like that Tulle blouse? I was thinking of getting it but wasn't sure


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^thanks
I ordered it online so hopefully, i will have it mid next week.  I'll let you know then


----------



## queenvictoria2

^^^ thanks


----------



## yellow08

Great haul *DC*!
_Please post a styling pic of the jacket when you wear it (I tried to like that jacket, I mean really tried but I just couldn't make it work:s)_

Nice outfit *talldrnkofwater*, is that the Antropologie necklace? If so, I have it too...


----------



## luvmy3girls

has anyone tried on the military camo jacket? just wondering how it fits..sizing? thanks


----------



## talldrnkofwater

yellow08 said:


> Great haul *DC*!
> _Please post a styling pic of the jacket when you wear it (I tried to like that jacket, I mean really tried but I just couldn't make it work:s)_
> 
> Nice outfit *talldrnkofwater*, is that the Antropologie necklace? If so, I have it
> too...



yes it is- the stormy seas necklace.  I love it too, but boy is it so heavy.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

samhainophobia said:


> It's gorgeous, but yowza.  That's ridiculous.
> 
> I caved on the 30% off/FS too.  I needed some new (larger ) cashmere sweaters, and the bathing suit I wanted went on sale + the 30% off.  I am CUT OFF after this (except the one return/exchange I have to make).  My haul:
> 
> ~ cashmere crewneck tee in bright seaside (http://images.jcrew.com/erez4/cache/images_eiec_98_98277_98277_BL7915_tif_99f80b8d437918ae.jpg) and cantaloupe (http://images.jcrew.com/erez4/cache/images_eiec_98_98277_98277_OR5313_tif_665a0b0bd976182c.jpg)
> ~ cashmere shawl-collar popover in black -- http://images.jcrew.com/erez4/cache/images_eiec_18_18190_18190_BK0001_tif_82530b5112c01872.jpg
> ~ Dogwood cocktail ring in black -- http://images.jcrew.com/erez4/cache/images_eiec_23_23648_23648_EC7240_tif_cb490c0aa909192b.jpg
> ~ Sullivan skirt in black -- http://images.jcrew.com/erez4/cache/images_eiec_24_24488_24488_BK0001_tif_fd0d0c870f1b19a8.jpg
> ~ Jersey Lomellina retro bandeau tank in dark fog -- http://images.jcrew.com/erez4/cache/images_eiec_21_21560_21560_GY6183_tif_c3be0bf699221917.jpg
> 
> *DC*, I agree -- super annoying re: the new additions immediately after the end of the sale.  I hate it when they do that.
> 
> *shiuri* -- IMO, the sizing at J. Crew is now more true than it used to be.  Years ago, I wore a 2 in the suit pants but a 0 in the skirts, because the skirts were cut larger.  Now I am larger than I was, but find the sizing a lot more consistent, and I wear an 8 pretty much across the board, and a M in tops/sweaters.  If it helps, I'm about 5'3" and 36C, and a M fits me great .
> 
> ETA -- oh!  I forgot, I was supposed to review the Zoey blazer.  I like it.  It's a very lightweight matte washed silk, and has an unstructured Armani thing going.  Very cute with the arms pushed up.  I think it'll look good worn with jeans or black cigarette pants (like this season's version of the Pixie -- which I'm totally loving, by the way).




wow, great stuff! esp the first two sweaters!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*talldrnkofwater* - lovely outfit.  I have that same sweater, like that's lightweight and nice bright color getting ready for the spring!!


----------



## OrangeCounty

Do any of you go the the J crew outlets? I have 2 near me and always find great stuff!!

Got some jeans yesterday and a basic tank for layering. The basic knits are so soft!


----------



## DC-Cutie

OrangeCounty said:


> Do any of you go the the J crew outlets? I have 2 near me and always find great stuff!!
> 
> Got some jeans yesterday and a basic tank for layering. The basic knits are so soft!



I only get the basics - tees, tanks, accessories - their other items, IMO,  don't have the same quality as the J. Crew retail stores


----------



## queenvictoria2

I am not a fan of the outlets at all, not the same quality IMO.


----------



## yellow08

OrangeCounty said:


> Do any of you go the the J crew outlets? I have 2 near me and always find great stuff!!
> 
> Got some jeans yesterday and a basic tank for layering. The basic knits are so soft!


 
I've purchased a few items (jewelry, fashion tees, wool jacket, skinny cords and 4 jackie cardi's from the outlet) and the jackie cardi's are already "beat-up" looking after a few wears, the quality is definitely not the same. I haven't had any issues with the wool jacket or cords but I think the outlet is best for basics...

I will probably get more $20 jackie cardi's from the outlet *but* I also know I will have to dry clean them to keep them looking "fresh" and I will only buy jackie cardi's in "fun" colors (hot pinks, yellows, greens, etc...). 

I will reserve navy, grey, cream and black jackie cardi's for the the B&M because I wear them more often and need for them to hold-up.


----------



## Needanotherbag

DC-Cutie said:


> I only get the basics - tees, tanks, accessories - their other items, IMO,  don't have the same quality as the J. Crew retail stores



ITA - any outlet items I've purchased look old after just a few wears and washes.


----------



## samhainophobia

yellow08 said:


> I've purchased a few items (jewelry, fashion tees, wool jacket, skinny cords and 4 jackie cardi's from the outlet) and the jackie cardi's are already "beat-up" looking after a few wears, the quality is definitely not the same. I haven't had any issues with the wool jacket or cords but I think the outlet is best for basics...



So, so true.  I love the Jackie cardigans, but the ones I got from the outlet were really disappointing.  I never even wear them .


----------



## MichelleAntonia

aren't some of the outlet items exactly the same though? like the perfect tees?


----------



## elle tee

MichelleAntonia said:


> aren't some of the outlet items exactly the same though? like the perfect tees?



In my experience, no.  Even if they have the same style name, the outlet items are usually thinner, cheaper material, even the Ts.  Not that this is always a bad thing- the perfect T's these days are really thick, and I kind of liked the older, thinner ones, so you could find that it doesn't bother you.  Another example is last time I was at the outlet, they had lots of cotton sateen pencil skirts for something like $40.  Unlike the ones at the regular stores, which are lined, these were unlined.  For a summery skirt, this wouldn't really bother me, especially given how cheap they were.  On the other hand, the jackets at the outlet are unlined or half-lined and I can't stand unlined jackets.  So it's a mix- sometimes it doesn't matter that the outlet stuff is different, and sometimes it does.


----------



## J_L33

Ok, dumb question. But does anyone know if the Confetti Flapper dress will make a comeback?


----------



## klj

You know what I decided...I really dislike the perfect fit tanks. I don't know why I torture myself or try to convince myself they will be any different the next time I buy them. I just bought this tank not too long ago~
http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...itstees/perfectfittees/PRDOVR~24486/24486.jsp
and its the same ....straps are too long..stretches out so front sags..I dislike the fabric because by the end of the day it stretches all out and feels sloppy...I buy the right size too..so frustrating...I wish they would put a tiny bit of stretch in their tanks.
Sorry for the rant..but I just spent 30.00 on a tank while very pretty.. I dislike.
Anyone else have issues with these or is it just me...lol


----------



## elle tee

klj said:


> You know what I decided...I really dislike the perfect fit tanks. I don't know why I torture myself or try to convince myself they will be any different the next time I buy them. I just bought this tank not too long ago~
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...itstees/perfectfittees/PRDOVR~24486/24486.jsp
> and its the same ....straps are too long..stretches out so front sags..I dislike the fabric because by the end of the day it stretches all out and feels sloppy...I buy the right size too..so frustrating...I wish they would put a tiny bit of stretch in their tanks.
> Sorry for the rant..but I just spent 30.00 on a tank while very pretty.. I dislike.
> Anyone else have issues with these or is it just me...lol


 
Not just you!  I had high hopes for the perfect fit tanks as great basic layering pieces.  I've got 4 now and I'm just not loving them.  The straps are long, and the fabric doesn't hold its shape well.  They feel like they are made of the same cotton as the older perfect fit T's (the new ones from this year/last year are thicker), which stretched out easily, too.  Lately I like the tanks from Anthropologie- they sell them in the lingerie section, they are a spandex/lycra material (but it's not shiny), they have wider straps that will hide bra straps, and they don't stretch out at all.  Those are my new favorite plain tanks.


----------



## Needanotherbag

klj said:


> You know what I decided...I really dislike the perfect fit tanks. I don't know why I torture myself or try to convince myself they will be any different the next time I buy them. I just bought this tank not too long ago~
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Shop_By_Category/knitstees/perfectfittees/PRDOVR~24486/24486.jsp
> and its the same ....straps are too long..stretches out so front sags..I dislike the fabric because by the end of the day it stretches all out and feels sloppy...I buy the right size too..so frustrating...I wish they would put a tiny bit of stretch in their tanks.
> Sorry for the rant..but I just spent 30.00 on a tank while very pretty.. I dislike.
> Anyone else have issues with these or is it just me...lol



Me too, I love them in the store, but not so fond of them at home.  They look good layered though, and I always buy a size too small so that they fit once they are stretched out.  They wash really nicely though.  I have the same one you posted, I am planning on layering it under a cardi, but I expect by the end of the day it will be saggy...hate that.


----------



## klj

^^ (Glad I'm not the only one).... I love the Anthro ones too!!
I will neve buy another J Crew tank unless they change the design.
I am a seeker of great tanks and have tried soooo many...( I think this would be a great business to start..everyone needs them...make them long enough and well enough to hold their shape!)
LA MADE makes a good longer one...and the BP section of Nordstrom's...I buy the 12.00 ones again..(they used to be shorter and I hated them..) they seem longer to me now..good price.


----------



## samhainophobia

^ I get all of my tanks from Target.  Mossimo makes really nice ones that are a good length (they hit me mid-hip) and very soft with no tags.  I forget what the regular price is, but they're always on sale ($7.99 apiece).


----------



## klj

^^ Good to know..thanks!
I don't mean to get down on J Crew because I like 90% of their stuff...but I've always had it in the back of my head about these darn tanks and wondered if others felt the same...
I get sucked into buying them when I see them in the store because they look so pretty...but I just need to WALK AWAY quickly next time...lol


----------



## shiuri

MichelleAntonia said:


> wow, great stuff! esp the first two sweaters!




Thanks for your reply! Looks like we're the same size!! Except I'm an inch shorter than you....I'm 5'2", 36C. I haven't gained much weight over the years and have stayed consistently the same. I used to wear a size 6 and sometimes a 4 years back...and now, have discovered that I wear Jcrew in an 8, but still fit into the old stuff perfectly fine. Soooo it's good to know that they've changed the sizing to be more consistent. I've just always wondered about that and never really asked. Thanks again MichelleAntonia!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Review on Camo Jacket:  *GREAT GOODNESS!  this jacket is very boxy*.  I ordered in a Medium as I normally do with jackets, but this fits like a large.  I called J. Crew to authorize an exchange since it was final sale.  It's going back tomorrow so I can get the Small.  Love the color, I can merchandise it up really well with other pieces in my wardrobe.  

Everything else I ordered is just perfect!

Also - got a return call from Mickey Drexler's office regarding my letter.  He also sent me a letter personally.  I was so surprised to get the call and the email.  This is why I love J. Crew, they really value customer opinions.


----------



## sheanabelle

I despise the "fit" of the perfect fit tank too!!!! Still I own about 5 of them and almost bought the one posted above. LOL. I think I can officially be done with them....they do NOTHING for me.


----------



## klj

^^lol!


----------



## shoppingislove

samhainophobia said:


> ^ I get all of my tanks from Target. Mossimo makes really nice ones that are a good length (they hit me mid-hip) and very soft with no tags. I forget what the regular price is, but they're always on sale ($7.99 apiece).


 
I love Mossimo tanks too and they have held up pretty well.

I've never tried on the perfect fit tanks because the straps look too long, but they sure do come in pretty colors.


----------



## shoppingislove

DC-Cutie said:


> Review on Camo Jacket: *GREAT GOODNESS! this jacket is very boxy*. I ordered in a Medium as I normally do with jackets, but this fits like a large. I called J. Crew to authorize an exchange since it was final sale. It's going back tomorrow so I can get the Small. Love the color, I can merchandise it up really well with other pieces in my wardrobe.
> 
> Everything else I ordered is just perfect!
> 
> *Also - got a return call from Mickey Drexler's office regarding my letter. He also sent me a letter personally. I was so surprised to get the call and the email. This is why I love J. Crew, they really value customer opinions.*


 
That's awesome!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

DC-Cutie said:


> Revie
> 
> Also - got a return call from Mickey Drexler's office regarding my letter.  He also sent me a letter personally.  I was so surprised to get the call and the email.  This is why I love J. Crew, they really value customer opinions.



did they mention anything in regards to changing that sale mess?


----------



## DC-Cutie

MichelleAntonia said:


> did they mention anything in regards to changing that sale mess?


 
the basic explaination was: sales usually occur over the weekend, the department that updates merchandise in the system aren't in on the weekend.


----------



## yellow08

DC-Cutie said:


> Review on Camo Jacket: *GREAT GOODNESS! this jacket is very boxy*. I ordered in a Medium as I normally do with jackets, but this fits like a large. I called J. Crew to authorize an exchange since it was final sale. It's going back tomorrow so I can get the Small. Love the color, I can merchandise it up really well with other pieces in my wardrobe.
> 
> Everything else I ordered is just perfect!
> 
> Also - got a return call from Mickey Drexler's office regarding my letter. He also sent me a letter personally. I was so surprised to get the call and the email. This is why I love J. Crew, they really value customer opinions.


 

I've been remiss, when I saw the order you posted here I forgot to tell you that a M would be big on you (judging from the other pics you posted). I also had issues with sleeves they were just too long on me. I hope the Small works out! I'm sure you will style it cute


----------



## yellow08

Yesterday, I tried on the Minnie pant and *I LOVE them!!!!!*
They are _soooooooo _comfortable, I really don't know what took me so long to try them
I ended up buying 2 pairs!


----------



## DC-Cutie

yellow08 said:


> Yesterday, I tried on the Minnie pant and *I LOVE them!!!!!*
> They are _soooooooo _comfortable, I really don't know what took me so long to try them
> I ended up buying 2 pairs!


 
We always need a back-up, right   Those pants are TOOOOO cute.  I ordered 3 pair

*Yellow08* - I hope the small works.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Size Small jacked has been secured AND it was cheaper in the store, so I got a $10 credit!!!!!!!  it fit's perfectly!  Also, picked up a few other accessories - necklaces, belts, and headbands.


----------



## yellow08

DC-Cutie said:


> *Size Small jacked has been secured AND it was cheaper in the store, so I got a $10 credit!!!!!!!* it fit's perfectly! Also, picked up a few other accessories - necklaces, belts, and headbands.


 
Wow, great deal!!!
I can't wait to see how you style it!


----------



## Needanotherbag

DC-Cutie said:


> Size Small jacked has been secured AND it was cheaper in the store, so I got a $10 credit!!!!!!!  it fit's perfectly!  Also, picked up a few other accessories - necklaces, belts, and headbands.



Mine came yesterday in a S and fits perfectly - I saw the price go down online again and I called right away and got my price adjustment - whoo hoo!

I did a polyvore of how I am going to wear it today - I'll see if I am able to post it...


----------



## Needanotherbag

Here we go...
 sorry didnt work yet...anyone know how to embed a polyvore?


----------



## shoppingislove

Wore an almost all J. Crew outfit today - deep charcoal Jackie Cardigan & Luxe Knit Pleated Tee







Nothing much in terms of new arrivals at J. Crew. I was surprised to see the Perfect Fit Cascade Tee and the Tissue Garland Tank in the sales section so soon. They were $19.99 and $29.99, respectively.


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^you look great! And that Cecilia is droolworthy...


----------



## MichelleAntonia

shoppingislove -  i ADORE that orange color! i've got quite a few things in it, i can't get enough of it! i wish they'd have more this season


----------



## DC-Cutie

*shoppingislove* - very nice!


----------



## SuLi

I purchased the Deco necklace on sale yesterday: http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...gory/jewelry/necklaces/PRDOVR~25971/25971.jsp


----------



## klj

^^I love this necklace! I've been stalking it too...did you get it on sale in store?


----------



## DC-Cutie

SuLi said:


> I purchased the Deco necklace on sale yesterday: http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...gory/jewelry/necklaces/PRDOVR~25971/25971.jsp


 
I put this on my wish list.  Which store and how much was it?  I'm itching to spend this $250 giftcard J. Crew sent me


----------



## luvmy3girls

^^ohhh I've been eyeing the black one. any modeling shots of it? I'm curious how big it is on


----------



## SuLi

Hi *klj, DC-Cutie, luvmy3girls*!  I bought the black one from the Pentagon City, VA J.Crew last night.  It was $69.99 plus tax.  There were a few times where I almost bought it -- two weeks ago at the Rockefeller store in NYC and on Wednesday, when I think it was still full price.  I'm glad that I got it on sale!  I'm actually wearing it today, with an all J.Crew outfit, so I will try to see if I can take a picture.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

DC-Cutie said:


> I put this on my wish list.  Which store and how much was it?  I'm itching to spend this $250 giftcard J. Crew sent me




did you get your rewards card already? i can't keep track of when they send them out...


----------



## Tangerine

I'm assuming the term closes at the end of March, so mid April??


----------



## shoppingislove

Thank you Needanotherbag, MichelleAntonia, and DC-Cutie! I love the luxe knit material and wished they made it more things. One of my favorite and comfy things to wear.


----------



## DC-Cutie

MichelleAntonia said:


> did you get your rewards card already? i can't keep track of when they send them out...



no, it's a card I got from corporate


----------



## Eclipse4

The button on my wool ruffle front coat broke in half. Do you ladies think that JCrew would be able to send me another button?


----------



## talldrnkofwater

DC-Cutie said:


> Review on Camo Jacket:  *GREAT GOODNESS!  this jacket is very boxy*.  I ordered in a Medium as I normally do with jackets, but this fits like a large.  I called J. Crew to authorize an exchange since it was final sale.  It's going back tomorrow so I can get the Small.  Love the color, I can merchandise it up really well with other pieces in my wardrobe.
> 
> OMG- I tried on this jacket today in store in a M and I was swimming in the damn thing.  I didn't bother to try on the Small, I was too tired.  I bought the Neopolitan cardi (i think I'm inching towards 90 crew cardis)


----------



## Tangerine

DC-Cutie said:


> no, it's a card I got from corporate



Wow they must have really EFFED something up and done you wrong. lol! But thats AWESOME that they sent you that!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Anyone know how the ankle stretch toothpick jeans run?  I seem to remember the need to size up? How do they fit, any issues?


----------



## Butterfly86

Could someone tell me how the Zoey blazer runs? Is it true to size? It looks like it runs  big from the pics.


----------



## samhainophobia

TTS on me.  I wear a 6 in other J. Crew blazers and a 6 in the Zoey.  It's drapey, but it's supposed to be.


----------



## pamperz

I just spent $400 at Jcrew for the online sale, but I think I got a total steal:

avocado leather gloves
navy kelsey silk blouse
spiced wine lady coat
camel wool-cashmere coat
black blossom blouse

I'm soo exicited and soo banned! I love coats... I couldn't resist such a good deal.


----------



## alex.losee

yellow08 said:


> Yesterday, I tried on the Minnie pant and *I LOVE them!!!!!*
> They are _soooooooo _comfortable, I really don't know what took me so long to try them
> I ended up buying 2 pairs!




I adore the minnie. I have 2 pairs in black and wear them with everything! I like to do black minnies, with a black tank, bright belt, black blazer and black flats (or sometimes my pink sperrys)


----------



## MichelleAntonia

pamperz said:


> spiced wine lady coat
> camel wool-cashmere coat



are these still online?


----------



## samhainophobia

I _*finally*_ got the navy wool Schoolboy blazer today!  I'd been stalking it online for _months_, but they'd been sold out of my size forever.  Walked into the store today and found it on the rack.  It fit perfectly and it is ADORABLE.  Really nice lightweight wool, too.  I'm really pleased with it.  My shopping buddy loved it too.  Super pleased with my purchase.  (A sale would have been nice, but oh well.  I'll live.)


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jeanna Wolfe (on the Today Show) is wearing this skirt today:






I love to play "I Spy J.Crew stuff"


----------



## alex.losee

DC-Cutie said:


> Jeanna Wolfe (on the Today Show) is wearing this skirt today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love to play "I Spy J.Crew stuff"




^^ That skirt is on sale now!


----------



## samhainophobia

I love that skirt.  If I knew my sizing in pencil skirts, I would snap it up right this minute.


----------



## pamperz

MichelleAntonia said:


> are these still online?




I think it depends on your size, looks like the spiced wine is out though!


----------



## darlinga

Has anyone tried the Scout Chinos?!?!?  I am in LOVE.  They are so super comfortable!  I went back the next day and ended up buying another pair and white matchsticks and a gingham shirt!

I am also waiting on the Emilie moccasins.  Has anyone tried these?  I have very high arches so I'm hoping they work out.


----------



## Tangerine

DC-Cutie said:


> Jeanna Wolfe (on the Today Show) is wearing this skirt today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love to play "I Spy J.Crew stuff"



I just bought this recently... I saw it on an SA and LOVED it. Oddly though, there seemed to be NO difference between the 2 and 4. Almost microscopic! WTH?

Anyway, I might have to let my sister wear it sometimes because I'm not a dominantly skirt person, but I couldnt pass it up


----------



## Tangerine

darlinga said:


> Has anyone tried the Scout Chinos?!?!?  I am in LOVE.  They are so super comfortable!  I went back the next day and ended up buying another pair and white matchsticks and a gingham shirt!
> 
> I am also waiting on the Emilie moccasins.  Has anyone tried these?  I have very high arches so I'm hoping they work out.



I have the broken in boyfriend chinos, which to me look exactly the same except for the length.. and maybe those patches the Scouts have.

But I have 3 pairs of the boyfriend ones... $7 each during the after Xmas sale.. I don't think I've EVER gotten anything that cheap at JC!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

has anyone bought the toothpick zipper jeans? how does the sizing run? since they're skinny, should i size up? i'm not shaped like a ruler like most of the models...


----------



## klj

Needanotherbag said:


> Anyone know how the ankle stretch toothpick jeans run?  I seem to remember the need to size up? How do they fit, any issues?



I had to size up one size in the toothpick jeans..and am my regular size in the matchstick jeans.


----------



## Needanotherbag

klj said:


> I had to size up one size in the toothpick jeans..and am my regular size in the matchstick jeans.



Thanks so much* klj*!  With the EXTRA20 going on right now, I scored a pair in Twilight for $80, which I am pretty happy with - I did size up one size in the toothpick. I also wear my regular size in the matchstick, so I am glad to know you also had to size up in Toothpick.  Can't wait to get them!!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

jcrew final sale has an extra20 off now.  I've been lusting after these forever:
http://www.jcrew.com/search/searchN...Hash=3cf558aa24308419a27bcbe495da7ae19cb55fb7


----------



## luvmy3girls

I love these too. Do u know how hey fit? I'm afraid I will look like a chubo in them..haha


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ unfortunately, i don't know how they fit.  But....I saw them on this blogger:
(scroll half way down the page)
http://abiggercloset.blogspot.com/


----------



## samhainophobia

I really like the Vintage Zebra Stripe cardi.  I need it to go on sale.


----------



## elmel

has any one tried their suede and leather bow moccasins? i just ordered the grey pair, i hope i like them! i wish myl ocal jcrew sold shoes in the stores!!


----------



## rainyjewels

has anyone seen this gold skirt in any of their stores and can tell me anything about it? is it part of new arrivals...?


----------



## alex.losee

rainyjewels said:


> has anyone seen this gold skirt in any of their stores and can tell me anything about it? is it part of new arrivals...?




Yup it's actually green. It's fabulous. It came in about a month ago. Just arrived in a beige color as well. Comes in black too.


----------



## Tangerine

samhainophobia said:


> I really like the Vintage Zebra Stripe cardi.  I need it to go on sale.



Same.


----------



## darlinga

elmel said:


> has any one tried their suede and leather bow moccasins? i just ordered the grey pair, i hope i like them! i wish myl ocal jcrew sold shoes in the stores!!



Mine should be here today or tomorrow!


----------



## rainyjewels

alex.losee said:


> Yup it's actually green. It's fabulous. It came in about a month ago. Just arrived in a beige color as well. Comes in black too.



ooooo...thanks for the info! any idea what it's called? wonder why it's not online....


----------



## alex.losee

I'm fairly sure its a store only item.


----------



## alex.losee

I'm a tad bored so I thought I'd post some of my favorite goodies!







^black shorts. Picked them up today. Planning on dressing them up with heels, white tee and blazer. 










^ school boy blazer in navy. it has pin stripes! I like it better than solid navy.





^Beach chambray skirt. I wasn't expecting to like this skirt as much as I do. 





^Pretty psyched about this outfit.









^ I saw this bracelet and knew it had to be mine. There was a bow on it, which I cut off.


----------



## alex.losee

Collection shorts!





^Wednesday skirt! 





^Collection top. So fantastic.





^I know it's a funny color, but I wear it at least once a week.





^Lolly clutch! I have yet to use it, but have plans to soon!





^The most amazing skirt on the planet. Collection of course.





^gotta keep outta the rain.





^very cool with a white tee.


----------



## alex.losee

^Collection headband

More to come!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alex.losee

Better pic of my bracelet.


----------



## darlinga

^^ I love all of your goodies!  Especially the bracelet!


----------



## lilac0485

alex - where did you find a printed beach chambray skirt?  I only see the solid colors online?


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Alex *- very, very nice pieces.  Lovin' the accessories!


----------



## bisbee

darlinga said:


> I am also waiting on the Emilie moccasins. Has anyone tried these? I have very high arches so I'm hoping they work out.


 
These are so cute - please let us know how they fit! Which color did you order? I'm wondering what size I should order - I just got the black ballet flats and had to go with a 7 in those, even though I usually wear 7 1/2 - they say to order up if you are a half-size, so I'd probably go with an 8 in these...


----------



## darlinga

bisbee said:


> These are so cute - please let us know how they fit! Which color did you order? I'm wondering what size I should order - I just got the black ballet flats and had to go with a 7 in those, even though I usually wear 7 1/2 - they say to order up if you are a half-size, so I'd probably go with an 8 in these...



I just got them today.  I got the all leather in gold metallic and the suede/leather in pumice stone.  I wear 6.5/7 in all my shoes and I ordered these in a 7.  

I'm wearing them both around the house.  The suede are by FAR more comfortable.  The all leather ones seem stiffer and tighter.  Both are slightly rubbing on my heels pretty touchy.

I'm going to wear them around the house today and tomorrow and see which ones feel better.  I'll report back!


----------



## MichelleAntonia




----------



## MichelleAntonia

alex.losee said:


> Better pic of my bracelet.




wow, i love this! is it new?


----------



## sheanabelle

alex~love your pieces!!

darlinga~please post pics...i really want the gold leather flats!


----------



## i <3 shoes

Is it just me or has the quality of the clothes gotten a little worse?

A lot of the sweaters and knits I've gotten have gotten ruined/started pilling after just a few wears! This has never happened before. I'm so confused since I adore J. Crew and I'm always shopping there.


----------



## yellow08

I love the pieces u posted, Alex!!! Great stuff!


----------



## yellow08

alex.losee said:


> I adore the minnie. I have 2 pairs in black and wear them with everything! I like to do black minnies, with a black tank, bright belt, black blazer and black flats (or sometimes my pink sperrys)


 
I'm going to give this look a try


----------



## alex.losee

MichelleAntonia said:


> wow, i love this! is it new?


Yup. I bought the last one from the store!


----------



## shoppingislove

Alex, great items. I like the outfit you had put together earlier.


----------



## alex.losee

I fully plan to wear it tomorrow. I feel I will rock the pink sperry's as well.


----------



## bisbee

darlinga said:


> I just got them today. I got the all leather in gold metallic and the suede/leather in pumice stone. I wear 6.5/7 in all my shoes and I ordered these in a 7.
> 
> I'm wearing them both around the house. The suede are by FAR more comfortable. The all leather ones seem stiffer and tighter. Both are slightly rubbing on my heels pretty touchy.
> 
> I'm going to wear them around the house today and tomorrow and see which ones feel better. I'll report back!


 
Thanks!  I'm thinking about the suede/leather.  I'll be looking for your review!


----------



## pamperz

i <3 shoes said:


> Is it just me or has the quality of the clothes gotten a little worse?
> 
> A lot of the sweaters and knits I've gotten have gotten ruined/started pilling after just a few wears! This has never happened before. I'm so confused since I adore J. Crew and I'm always shopping there.




I do feel that it has gotten cheaper in quality but not in price! My old cardigans (2007 and back) are very robust and a bit thicker compared to the merino wool ones of this day... sucks.


----------



## alex.losee

I'm not a big fan of the merino wool cardi's at all. I generally only wear the cotton ones.


----------



## samhainophobia

Ugh, I need a sale code that's valid on full-priced merchandise.  There are at least three sweaters that I _*have*_ to have, but I'm allergic to paying retail.  I had to cough up for the Wool Schoolboy Blazer because the website has been sold out of my size in the damn thing for months, and when I finally found it in the store I was too scared to pass it up and miss out on it for good, and I'm still recovering from the sticker shock.

Throw me a bone, J. Crew!


----------



## Needanotherbag

In regards to quality, I've noticed it as well.  The cashmere sold now pills so much sooner and easier than the cashmere I have from JC from years ago.  I wont buy cashmere there any more.


----------



## SuLi

Great haul Alex!  Enjoying wearing it all!


----------



## alex.losee

Today's J Crew outfit!


----------



## maps

I like j crew but their t shirts ALWAYS get holes in them!! I wear thema few times and they're done for... never buying shirts from there again.


----------



## erinz25

Does anyone have the wool ruffle jacket? I really want it in the heather graphite, but they're out of my usual size. I was able to size down in the velvet eden jacket this year and was wondering if I'd be able to do the same, or if the ruffle jacket is pretty TTS.


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^I ordered my size and swam in it - was way too big so you probably can order down a size.  Give the customer service number a call and they will give you all the measurements for the sizes of the jackets.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Great new arrivals online - whats everyone eyeing???


----------



## lilac0485

Ares sandals and pippy top


----------



## klj

^^ I don't see anything at the very moment that I have to have..cute stuff though.
I'm really liking the gladiator sandals I've purchased recently..a great staple that won't go out of style


----------



## Needanotherbag

*klj* - no?  I'm surprised!  You and I seem to gravitate towards the same styles.  And I am really leaning towards those glads you have...I bought less expensive versions tosave $, but they may be going back for the JC glads.  I love the studded style...

What about these:
http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...ment/NewArrivals/shoes/PRDOVR~25485/25485.jsp

Or these:
http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...ment/NewArrivals/pants/PRDOVR~27099/27099.jsp

or this in black
http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...ent/NewArrivals/shirts/PRDOVR~23535/23535.jsp


----------



## klj

^ It's true! I just looked at those shoes online ..and thought ..those are so cute! lol
I love the white shirt too..
Cargo's there are iffy for me for some reason..I bought a pair of shorts one year that I loved until they got all baggy in the butt. I hate that..and guess I've never looked at them again..the one's your looking at are cute though.
(I'm waiting for cute summer casual dress at Anthro..I need some dresses for the summer badly!)


----------



## queenvictoria2

UGH! Now they have the Alice Tank in Black too! Definitely want it in Pearl .... someone please tell me I do NOT need another Black anything 


http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...ent/NewArrivals/shirts/PRDOVR~26725/26725.jsp


----------



## queenvictoria2

alex.losee said:


> Today's J Crew outfit!






Cute!


----------



## klj

queenvictoria2 said:


> UGH! Now they have the Alice Tank in Black too! Definitely want it in Pearl .... *someone please tell me I do NOT need another Black anything *
> 
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Feature_Assortment/NewArrivals/shirts/PRDOVR~26725/26725.jsp




Lol!!
I can't....because I do the same thing......and with grey and white too...


----------



## shoppingislove

Alex, you look great!

I didn't see anything special in new arrivals, which is a very good thing.


----------



## erinz25

Needanotherbag said:


> ^^^I ordered my size and swam in it - was way too big so you probably can order down a size. Give the customer service number a call and they will give you all the measurements for the sizes of the jackets.


 Thanks for the advice! I called and it was quite a bit bigger (almost an inch in the chest, about two in the waist) than the eden blazer. Decided to make the plunge! I loved this jacket when it came out and kept waiting for it to go on sale even more. Glad I could grab it now.

Also ended up getting yet ANOTHER pair of jeans (the ankle toothpick in black) and the Cavalry linen twill blazer in salt.


----------



## alex.losee

shoppingislove said:


> Alex, you look great!
> 
> I didn't see anything special in new arrivals, which is a very good thing.









I am a little excited about this top....Its completely overpriced. But beautiful nonetheless


----------



## Needanotherbag

queenvictoria2 said:


> UGH! Now they have the Alice Tank in Black too! Definitely want it in Pearl .... someone please tell me I do NOT need another Black anything
> 
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Feature_Assortment/NewArrivals/shirts/PRDOVR~26725/26725.jsp



I'm of no help either, I NEED that top!


----------



## alex.losee

New stuff added to sale!


----------



## Needanotherbag

The Cropped Matchsticks in Twilight came today - I highly rec these, they fit beautifully (order up one size) and they are a dressier jean - with heels and a cute top they could sub as a black pant.  And the denim almost has this kind of sheen to it - sounds wierd but in person they are really very pretty!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^i've admired those before. are they on sale, or more of a sale, now?


----------



## Needanotherbag

MichelleAntonia said:


> ^i've admired those before. are they on sale, or more of a sale, now?



Yep...on sale  Here they are!
http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...294+20~~~20+17+4294967081~15~~~~~~~/16719.jsp

I bought mine for $20 less though during the extra20 code last week...there are free shipping codes floating around out there though that could save you about $14 which is almost as good as getting 20% off, since I still had to pay shipping..


----------



## talldrnkofwater

My pants that i've been lusting after forever finally came, and they are going back.  They look horrible on me.  Oh well, money saved. 
http://www.jcrew.com/search/searchN...Hash=3cf558aa24308419a27bcbe495da7ae19cb55fb7


----------



## queenvictoria2

queenvictoria2 said:


> UGH! Now they have the Alice Tank in Black too! Definitely want it in Pearl .... someone please tell me I do NOT need another Black anything
> 
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Feature_Assortment/NewArrivals/shirts/PRDOVR~26725/26725.jsp





SO DISAPPOINTED! Tried this tank on today and blech! Hated it on me 
Loved the style but the material was awful.


----------



## samhainophobia

*talldrnkofwater* and *queenvictoria2* -- bummer!

I've been busy on Ebay.  Picked up two of my favorite printed merino cardis (Watercolor Leopard and Sunshine Peony).


----------



## Jujuma

Love, love, love the chambray maxi dress in new catalog. Thoughts on maxi's still being in style for day wear this season?


----------



## darlinga

bisbee said:


> Thanks!  I'm thinking about the suede/leather.  I'll be looking for your review!



Both pairs of the Emilie Mocs were returned.  I wore them around the house and my feet were screaming.  My heels were rubbing and the seams on top of the toe are killer.

I hope this helps!


----------



## sheanabelle

darlinga said:


> Both pairs of the Emilie Mocs were returned.  I wore them around the house and my feet were screaming.  My heels were rubbing and the seams on top of the toe are killer.
> 
> I hope this helps!




yes, thanks!


----------



## alex.losee

Do I need these shoes?

http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_...0&bmSubmit=edit_cart_item&bmUID=1269830717780


----------



## Tangerine

alex.losee said:


> Do I need these shoes?
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_...0&bmSubmit=edit_cart_item&bmUID=1269830717780



When I click on that, its sends me to a bracelet... hmmmm


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^sends me to the merino larkspur cardigan... wtf! lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

alex.losee said:


> Do I need these shoes?
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_...0&bmSubmit=edit_cart_item&bmUID=1269830717780


 
I say no.  I saw them in the store and the leather was all scratched, so it's safe to say the leather is very delicate.


----------



## Needanotherbag

MichelleAntonia said:


> ^sends me to the merino larkspur cardigan... wtf! lol



Sends me to the denim utility shirt, but whats really weird is the price says $228 for it!


----------



## klj

I got a necklace when I looked at it..


----------



## Tangerine

I got an email about these shoes. Usually, this style is sooo not me, but there is something I love about them.. http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Shop_By_Category/shoes/bootsbooties/PRDOVR~25486/25486.jsp


----------



## shoppingislove

^ They look comfy.


----------



## alex.losee

I'm so glad everyone got sent to a different page!! random...


----------



## PinkLady85

Has anyone tried on the Adriana silk rows tank or tissue garland tank?  Do they run big or true to size?  thanks.


----------



## queenvictoria2

30% off Final Sale again ... but of course everything that was in my cart waiting for this is gone


----------



## DC-Cutie

well, $419 later, DC-Cutie is done shopping J. Crew for the week...


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ lol


----------



## queenvictoria2

^^^ that is funny! J Crew has not been my friend lately, which is good for my wallet 
The only thing I have purchased is a pair of denim shorts


----------



## samhainophobia

DC-Cutie said:


> well, $419 later, DC-Cutie is done shopping J. Crew for the week...



lol.

I was good this time.  I only got the Sultana jacket ($59.99 + 30% off) and two $9.99 perfect-fit v-neck tees.  I picked up an ethereal ruffle merino cardi in charcoal in-store yesterday (on sale, but no additional 30%) -- hadn't been on my radar, but it was so cute on that I couldn't resist.

Of course, when they added a ton of stuff to sale over the weekend (I think?) I made two orders, so I haven't been all *that* good.

I think I'm done until I can get a sale code for the zebra cardi or it gets marked down.  Famous last words...


----------



## yellow08

DC-Cutie said:


> well, $419 later, DC-Cutie is done shopping J. Crew for the week...


 
LOL

What did you get? I have 2 days until my shopping ban looking for some new in season stuff.

This morning, I finally picked up the Pearl-and-crystal avalanche necklace in light amethyst ($69.99 plus additional 30% off). I have been waiting for this color to pop-back!!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Well the 30% off got me...I'd been liking the Grommet Parlour Hobo for quite awhile (and as I've mentioned before, I'm a brand snob, so its weird that I liked the bag) and finally picked it up today for $118!  I figure if it gets here and I dont like it, I'll just resell, since its final sale.  But a knockaround bag for $118 was pretty exciting...except I just broke my ban....Bad NAB, bad!


----------



## alex.losee

It's a beautiful bag we have one in our store now


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^I'm so glad to hear that Alex - my closest store never had them, so I had to take a leap of faith that I will still like it in person.


----------



## alex.losee

it was a return. sadly our store doesnt get bags, or heels for that matter. just flats.


----------



## shoppingislove

The black blossoms cardi is on sale and in my size. Must stay away...


----------



## Tangerine

Now that stuff is on more of a sale, I see so many things that are attractive to me! lol ahhhhh


----------



## alex.losee

We had fabulous markdowns last night! Some relatively new stuff went on sale too!


----------



## DC-Cutie

You girls are enablers to the 10th power!!!!!  After getting my hair done today, I stopped by The Crew and picked up this lovely piece:
Tweed Contessa Jacket (the price was marked $149, but rang up $89  )
http://www.polyvore.com/contessa_coat_dress/thing?id=14166975


----------



## shoppingislove

^ That is very cute. Great deal, too.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

shoppingislove said:


> The black blossoms cardi is on sale and in my size. Must stay away...



yes- I have this in my cart.  I'm trying to be strong.  My J>Crew cardi collection is approaching 100 or so.


----------



## Tangerine

talldrnkofwater said:


> yes- I have this in my cart.  I'm trying to be strong.  My J>Crew cardi collection is approaching 100 or so.



WOW! I would LOVE to see a pic of that collection!


----------



## Tangerine

alex.losee said:


> We had fabulous markdowns last night! Some relatively new stuff went on sale too!



Alex, do you have ANY idea if the toothpick zipper jean is still 70 in store?

http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_...2033276&nav_type=SALESITE&bmUID=1270026903305


----------



## DC-Cutie

Tangerine said:


> Alex, do you have ANY idea if the toothpick zipper jean is still 70 in store?
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_...2033276&nav_type=SALESITE&bmUID=1270026903305


 
I saw this in the store last night, but didn't pay attention to the price.

Alrighty ladies, as you can see it's not even 8:00am yet and once again, I paid a visit to the site.  I had to make some adjustments to my order yesterday, thankfully my order was still in process.  So I nixed the Joey blazers (I ordered both colors) and got:

Pixi pants (yes, another pair.  they're so damn comfy)
Tuxedo Ruffle painter (in flamingo)
Cotton Tuxedo Shirt (in hazel blue)
Tulle Blossom Art tee
Grommet Hobo (in soft dove)
Neopolitan cardi
black blossom cardi
Velvet eden blazer
cotton argyle cardi (in cantaloupe) 

in addition to in-store purchases:
Contessa jacket
some stone necklace (don't see it on website)
Cotton Tuxedo Shirt (in white)

And, I promise, I'm truly done with The Crew this week....


----------



## BagLovingMom

Anyone see or have the Bazaar Tunic Dress?
http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...~15~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~bazaar/24732.jsp


----------



## talldrnkofwater

wow DC- you are on a roll!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Tangerine-
here was my collection in early '08...  I'm missing 1 or 2 cardis from this pic





I took these pic sept/oct of last year, I've since added to it but I don't have an updated pic because this took a while to put together lol


----------



## queenvictoria2

talldrnkofwater said:


> Tangerine-
> here was my collection in early '08...  I'm missing 1 or 2 cardis from this pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took these pic sept/oct of last year, I've since added to it but I don't have an updated pic because this took a while to put together lol





WoW! Love it! 
I'm afraid to take all of mine out but I don't think I have quite that many lol!


----------



## yellow08

Wow* DC*!!

I couldn't resist either:shame:
From B&M:
Superskinny printed patent belt
Crystal corona bracelet (soooo cute IRL)
Grand Ruffle Shell (in gray)
Giant gingham shirt (very cute IRL)

From sale section today:
Faucet Raindrop necklace
Crystal corona bracelet (I'm taking the one I purchased yesterday back bc it was cheaper online)
Pleated flower tank

Today is the last day before my shopping ban, so I figured I would go out with a JCrew bang


----------



## luvmy3girls

I want the studded tunic. anyone try it on yet??


----------



## DC-Cutie

*talldrnkofwater *- NICE, haul!!!
*yellow08* - looks like you picked up some items I wanted!  How does the Giant gingham shirt fit?  I saw it yesterday and almost, almost picked it up!


----------



## yellow08

I like the fit of the Giant gingham over the other navy gingham shirt. For one, it doesn't have that "broken-in" feel like the other one but it is still very comfortable. It's not very structure but that depends on your bust (on me the it tapers along the sides a bit). I got it in a 6  wanted to try the 4 but they were out. IMO, the shirt looks best with the collar "popped" if not, it looks flat/boring. . .


----------



## SuLi

Cute jacket DC-Cutie!  Did you get it at Georgetown (walking through there after work).  I almost bought it a while back, but it was too boxy on me.  Will there be a modeling pic in the future?

I can't believe I've gone three weeks without a J.Crew purchase!


----------



## Tangerine

talldrnkofwater said:


> Tangerine-
> here was my collection in early '08...  I'm missing 1 or 2 cardis from this pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took these pic sept/oct of last year, I've since added to it but I don't have an updated pic because this took a while to put together lol



THANK YOU FOR POSTING!

I can't take my eyes off of all the green ones, and the red too... esp that France one. And I can't resist animal print.. omg all of them!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

that cardigan collection...  cardis are my fave jcrew item

that's_ almost_ as good as picspams in the drool thread or askars thread. almost.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^lol- thanks ladies.  Whenever I go onto the j.crew site, I always check out the cardigans first.  Although I have other j.crew items in my wardrobe, cardigans make my heart go pitter patter.


----------



## NicolesCloset

Talldrink!!! WOW I love your collectio. I love cardis! I am drooling over the pic


----------



## DC-Cutie

SuLi said:


> Cute jacket DC-Cutie! Did you get it at Georgetown (walking through there after work). I almost bought it a while back, but it was too boxy on me. Will there be a modeling pic in the future?
> 
> I can't believe I've gone three weeks without a J.Crew purchase!


 
Hey *SuLi* - No, I got it at Pentagon City.  I was a little iffy on it at first because it did look a little boxy from the back, but the front is fine.  

Also, I wore it yesterday and my hair was getting caught in the stones on the collar - OUCH!  I'll try to get some modeling pics up this weekend!


----------



## klj

I just ordered these in chocolate..(I have the black one's too..love them!)
http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...Category/shoes/sandals/PRDOVR~22867/22867.jsp
and this bracelet which came to 27.99
http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...294+20~~~20+17+4294966928~15~~~~~~~/23724.jsp
..and some essie polish( had to make my total enough so I didn't have to pay for shipping!)
http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...ries/necessaryluxuries/PRDOVR~22678/22678.jsp


----------



## klj

AMAZING cardi collection..*tdow*!!


----------



## hazeltwenty

Can anyone help me name this J. Crew handbag. It doesnt have any tags with any item numbers on it, and I cant find it in any of the JCrew catalogs that I have. Anyone help?


----------



## princess101804

i went today and got 4 shirts for $60, cute ones just to wear under cardis and whatnot

http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Navigation...294+20~~~20+17+4294967129~15~~~~~~~/23336.jsp

i got this in light pewter, and they had it in a whiteish one as well, that i also got. although now i'm kind of regretting it since they look so similar..
http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Navigation...4+20~15~~20+17+4294967129~15~~~~~~~/23429.jsp

http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_...0&bmSubmit=edit_cart_item&bmUID=1270174788900


----------



## shoppingislove

talldrnkofwater said:


> ^^lol- thanks ladies. Whenever I go onto the j.crew site, I always check out the cardigans first. Although I have other j.crew items in my wardrobe, cardigans make my heart go pitter patter.


 
I do that, too. You have an impressive collection!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I think J. Crew has stepped up their shipping game.  I got my shipment notification today for delivery tomorrow.  Granted I live in the same state as J. Crew's shipping HQ, but usually shipping is like 5-7 days....


----------



## shoppingislove

^ Really? I live in NC and I usually get my shipment within 2-3 days of my order placement (with standard shipping). Strange. In any case,  to tomorrow's delivery!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

thank you ladies.  I went to the store today and they are giving out 10% off coupons for use from 4/10- i think 4/24.  I put an etheral cardi online and I bought a cami (i cant find the pic) item 22544 for 19.99.


----------



## heart goes boOm

Tangerine said:


> Alex, do you have ANY idea if the toothpick zipper jean is still 70 in store?
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_...2033276&nav_type=SALESITE&bmUID=1270026903305



aw, that's gorgeous.  can anyone tell me how accurate j.crew's pants sizing are?  or does anyone wear abercrombie jeans size 00, these are the only jeans i wear, lol... will the 24 fit me?


----------



## Tangerine

heart goes boOm said:


> aw, that's gorgeous.  can anyone tell me how accurate j.crew's pants sizing are?  or does anyone wear abercrombie jeans size 00, these are the only jeans i wear, lol... will the 24 fit me?



Everyone said to size up in these, so if you think 24 is your size, maybe try 25? JC usually does run a bit on the bigger side, but there is something about the toothpick style that is smaller I think.


----------



## DC-Cutie

is anyone else crossing fingers, hoping that there will be additon 30% off in-stores this weekend ?????


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ yes, I am.  I'm hoping that it has already started because I have a cardi on hold.


----------



## DC-Cutie

talldrnkofwater said:


> ^^ yes, I am. I'm hoping that it has already started because I have a cardi on hold.


 
I feel like a trader, I went to Ann Taylor yesterday and got 5 cardi's    They are cute, must admit


----------



## MichelleAntonia

DC-Cutie said:


> is anyone else crossing fingers, hoping that there will be additon 30% off in-stores this weekend ?????



did you hear that they might do that, or is it wishful thinking?


----------



## Tangerine

I looked around @ the JCA blog and didn't see anyone mention anything about extra percentage... I'm still keeping my fingers crossed though


----------



## DC-Cutie

I called my SA and she said 'as of now, there isn't any additional off.  But it could change in the morning"  

in other news: order numero uno was delivered  love everything, especially the black blossom cardi!!


----------



## Tangerine

Some pics from a fall preview event:

http://habituallychic.blogspot.com/2010/04/jcrew-fall-2010-womens-private-preview.html

I always love fall no fail. Of course they will style these clothes in a 'high fashion' sort of way for an event like this, but I see sooo many cute pieces already


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^oooh, i wish the pics were closer up!


----------



## Tangerine

MichelleAntonia said:


> ^oooh, i wish the pics were closer up!




YOu can make some of them bigger.


----------



## shoppingislove

I love the colors from the fall preview. I am sick of summer clothes already. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## yellow08

Does anyone have the Downfield jacket from fall 09, if so, how does it fit?


----------



## TxGlam

I picked up the perfect fit cardigan with the chiffon ruffles and love it! Thought it was a steal for $49.50! Also got 4 belts on sale


----------



## shoogrrl

My first contribution to this thread even though I drop by often to admire everyone's outfits.  I've been eye-ing this "ruffled carly dress" for the past few months and I was lucky enough to find two left (both in my size) on the sale rack.  Had to snag it quick, and the hardest was trying to decide which color.  I ended up choosing the cream blush instead of dark grey.  I paired it with my own brown belt just to punch it up a bit.... though my shoes don't quite fit the color palette.







Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## alex.losee

so cute! I love the flats too! Are they Calvin Klein?


----------



## TxGlam

shoogrrl said:


> My first contribution to this thread even though I drop by often to admire everyone's outfits.  I've been eye-ing this &quot;ruffled carly dress&quot; for the past few months and I was lucky enough to find two left (both in my size) on the sale rack.  Had to snag it quick, and the hardest was trying to decide which color.  I ended up choosing the cream blush instead of dark grey.  I paired it with my own brown belt just to punch it up a bit.... though my shoes don't quite fit the color palette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Super cute!


----------



## samhainophobia

shoogrrl said:


> My first contribution to this thread even though I drop by often to admire everyone's outfits.  I've been eye-ing this "ruffled carly dress" for the past few months and I was lucky enough to find two left (both in my size) on the sale rack.  Had to snag it quick, and the hardest was trying to decide which color.  I ended up choosing the cream blush instead of dark grey.  I paired it with my own brown belt just to punch it up a bit.... though my shoes don't quite fit the color palette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Cute!  That looks adorable on you -- I never thought I'd like that dress, but you rock it much better than the model did .  I also think it would winterize really well, actually  -- I'm seeing that belt, burgundy tights, knee-high brown boots, and a cardi.


----------



## DC-Cutie

shoogrrl- very cute.  I love the whole look!

Darn it, why isn't JCrew.com NOT WORKING!!!!!  ugghhh!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

it's working now...  heart attack over!


----------



## SuLi

*shoogrrl* - Very cute outfit!  I like your shoes too!

*DC-Cutie* - I'm convinced that one of these days, we will run into each other at Georgetown or Pentagon City (I live nearby).


----------



## DC-Cutie

*SuLi *- I agree - LOL.... We will totally bump into each other...  Do you have an SA at Georgetown?  Mine is Flor - she is the BEST.  Love her spirit and she is the first to tell me - "if you don't love it don't buy it and when you do buy it wait for it to go on sale"


----------



## yellow08

Very cute *Shoogrrl*!


----------



## shoppingislove

shoogrrl, you look great. I like the belted look.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm LOVIN' this bag, so glad I purchased it!!!


----------



## erinz25

My J Crew had new markdowns tonight and I got some pretty great stuff...

Drapey wool Mackenzie jacket in black for 59.99 (love!)
Palmera ruffle cami in dark slate for 49.99
Few pair of earrings for 9.99 each
Then got yet another Jackie cardigan in shocking pink, as well as the stretch double-serge pencil skirt in black.

As a warning if anyone was thinking about them - I did not have good luck with the Ares platform heels. The side buckle hit my heel bone and were just not doable. My SA said that I was the second person who'd returned them and said that.


----------



## alex.losee

can't wait to go to work tomorrow and get all the awesome new markdowns!


----------



## shoogrrl

*alex.losee* - thanks!  the flats are from staccato, a local Hong Kong brand.  

*txGlam* - thanks!

*samhainophobia* - thanks!  you are giving me some great ideas for making this dress more versatile!  i was reluctant about this dress when is saw it 1st time on rack as well but once i tried it on, i really liked it.  

*dc-cutie*-  thanks!! cute, cute bag that you bought.

*SuLi, yellow08, shoppingislove* - thanks, ladies!

*erinz25* - my shocking pink Jackie cardigan is one of my absolute favorite cuz it gives any outfit a punch of color.  can't wait to see you in them.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I have a j.crew ootd from the other day
my fave jackie in fresh pine
j.crew skirt ( i think its called glaceau)
madonna for h&m button down
nine west leopard print pumps
f21 belt
random bangles


----------



## Eclipse4

^^cute outfit, love the green cardigan.


----------



## shoogrrl

talldrnkofwater said:


>



Perfect spring ensemble!!  So cute.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

ooh i wish they still made that green one!


----------



## shoppingislove

Talldrnk, great pop of color! I like that shade of green.

DC-Cutie, that's a pretty shade of grey. Lovely purchase.


----------



## alex.losee

AMAZING new markdowns in store today!!!!


----------



## Tangerine

alex.losee said:


> AMAZING new markdowns in store today!!!!



I'm going to have to go in in that case! I have some returns anyway


----------



## queenvictoria2

Tangerine said:


> I'm going to have to go in in that case! I have some returns anyway



me too


----------



## ShoeLover

I got these online:
Striped tee. I already have one but I had to get another one because it's so perfect.





Socks. I got the black, olive, cobalt combo online. I also got the berry/shale/pewter in store for only $10. I'm really into the socks/shoes trend.





Then I went to the store looking for this shirt (I love breton tees) because online it shows a delivery date for June.




I ended up NOT buying it. I just didn't like the fit and it was way too long.

Anyway I did come home with these:
Matte Jersey Curator pants. I LOVE them!




And these from the sale:




Only $19.99!
I also got a black shiny mini skirt for $19.99 and some boyfriend khaki short for $29.99. I couldn't find pictures online.
So then AFTER I paid, I get a coupon for 10%off my next purchase! lol! I guess I'll have to go back and get some more stuff!


----------



## queenvictoria2

does anyone have this shirt? opinions please?

http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_...2&bmSubmit=edit_cart_item&bmUID=1270754153242


----------



## darlinga

queenvictoria2 said:


> does anyone have this shirt? opinions please?
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_...2&bmSubmit=edit_cart_item&bmUID=1270754153242



OMG I want that too!  I have had it in my cart for days.  I love how the perfect shirt gingham print ones fit.  They are so soft and cozy....I wonder if this is like those?


----------



## DC-Cutie

queenvictoria2 said:


> does anyone have this shirt? opinions please?
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_...2&bmSubmit=edit_cart_item&bmUID=1270754153242





darlinga said:


> OMG I want that too!  I have had it in my cart for days.  I love how the perfect shirt gingham print ones fit.  They are so soft and cozy....I wonder if this is like those?



Great minds think alike   As SOON as the next 30% off pops up, I hope these lovelies are still available.  I could so see them with the gingham shirt!


----------



## queenvictoria2

bring on a sale


----------



## DC-Cutie

and in other great j. crew news, they are going to end FINAL Sales!!!!  Shop on girls!

http://jcrewaficionada.blogspot.com/2010/04/jcrew-email-shop-our-final-sale-only-5.html


----------



## alex.losee

Do I need these?! I feel like I do. They are SO comfy.

http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...294+20~~~20+17+4294966952~15~~~~~~~/24353.jsp


----------



## cookie03

DC-Cutie said:


> and in other great j. crew news, they are going to end FINAL Sales!!!!  Shop on girls!
> 
> http://jcrewaficionada.blogspot.com/2010/04/jcrew-email-shop-our-final-sale-only-5.html



to be honest, the last few final sale orders i've received didn't have it marked that way on the invoice so i've been able to return the items anyway. but i'm still glad to hear this news.


----------



## J_L33

Does JCREW stock the same things online as in the stores?
The reason I'm asking is because I really want to purchase the French Sailor Striped Halter Tank, and online has only the large sizes whereas I run as a S or XS.


----------



## shoppingislove

J_L33, not always since it depends on the store and their selection. You may want to call your local J.Crew or customer service to see if they can locate one your size. I hope that helps!


----------



## princess101804

does anyone know if the toothpick zipper jean runs true to size? or should i size up? thanks!


----------



## Tangerine

princess101804 said:


> does anyone know if the toothpick zipper jean runs true to size? or should i size up? thanks!




Size up. Rare for JC, but in this case its much safer to do so


----------



## klj

^^ Yep..definitely size up for those.

I think I'm going to put myself on a JC ban for awhile..see how it goes...lol


----------



## ShoeLover

I just placed another order! I just couldn't resist! I got the zoey blazer! Does anyone have it? Comments?


----------



## samhainophobia

^ I reviewed it in this thread a few weeks ago (too lazy to go find the post right now).  I like it.


----------



## erinz25

I also just placed another order - new sales items + a few other items I had my eye on:

- Faded chambray shirt (really excited to wear with super dark skinnies)
- Annalise ruffle shirt in melon
- Loulie ruffle shirt (for 19.99!)
- Another double-serge pencil skirt in slate


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, ladies...  *Well it's bad news for your wallet: TONS and TONS of new markdowns on very new items at The Crew.  My SA from Tyson's called and sent me pics of stuff she has on hold for me - I almost had to hold my heart, since there were some it's I really wanted but only on sale


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^I'll have to visit my local store!!!


----------



## SuLi

DC-Cutie said:


> *Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, ladies...  *Well it's bad news for your wallet: TONS and TONS of new markdowns on very new items at The Crew.  My SA from Tyson's called and sent me pics of stuff she has on hold for me - I almost had to hold my heart, since there were some it's I really wanted but only on sale



Noooo!!!!!   Must be good since we're going on vacation in a few weeks.


----------



## shoppingislove

erinz25 said:


> I also just placed another order - new sales items + a few other items I had my eye on:
> 
> - Faded chambray shirt (really excited to wear with super dark skinnies)
> - Annalise ruffle shirt in melon
> - Loulie ruffle shirt (for 19.99!)
> - Another double-serge pencil skirt in slate


 
I also purchased the Loulie ruffle tank in Navy. Can't wait to wear it.



DC-Cutie said:


> *Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, ladies... *Well it's bad news for your wallet: TONS and TONS of new markdowns on very new items at The Crew. My SA from Tyson's called and sent me pics of stuff she has on hold for me - I almost had to hold my heart, since there were some it's I really wanted but only on sale


 
Just perfect since I need to exchange a top for another size tomorrow. 

Does anyone here have the drapey wool Mackenzie jacket? I'd like to know if it holds up well.


----------



## alex.losee

I have it. Its amazing. Its marked down to 59.99 right now, which kills me bc I bought it full price. I went to Boston for 4 days and wore it with EVERY outfit. I traveled in it and it held up amazingly well. It takes a lot to wrinkle it. Seriously you need to get it.


----------



## lilac0485

What is the faded black utility jacket that is on J Crew's homepage? I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## lilac0485

alex.losee said:


> I have it. Its amazing. Its marked down to 59.99 right now, which kills me bc I bought it full price. I went to Boston for 4 days and wore it with EVERY outfit. I traveled in it and it held up amazingly well. It takes a lot to wrinkle it. Seriously you need to get it.


 
How is the sizing?  I vary so much, I might have to cross my fingers and hope its still up when final sale is over.


----------



## DC-Cutie

lilac0485 said:


> What is the faded black utility jacket that is on J Crew's homepage? I can't find it anywhere.


 
I searched for it too.  Now I wonder if it's a piece that has been doctored up for editoral purposes only and not for sale .  J crew does that sometimes.

Maybe try calling customer service to see if they can help you.


----------



## lilac0485

^^I'm planning to call when I leave the office 

EDIT: I did call it is the Solid Lieutenant Jacket.  It looks so different in the black color and with this styling.


----------



## luvmy3girls

hey ladies..how do the minnie pants run? Sorry if this has already been posted (i couldnt find it if it was) thanks!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

is anyone as anxious as I am to see what items will pop up in the SALE section since tomorrow is the ne of the j. crew final sale, as we know it?


----------



## yellow08

luvmy3girls said:


> hey ladies..how do the minnie pants run? Sorry if this has already been posted (i couldnt find it if it was) thanks!!



The Minnies run a size small...


----------



## luvmy3girls

Thanks


----------



## shoppingislove

alex.losee said:


> I have it. Its amazing. Its marked down to 59.99 right now, which kills me bc I bought it full price. I went to Boston for 4 days and wore it with EVERY outfit. I traveled in it and it held up amazingly well. It takes a lot to wrinkle it. Seriously you need to get it.


 
Thanks! You have me sold. I need a new black blazer and thinking that this may fit the bill. 



lilac0485 said:


> How is the sizing? I vary so much, I might have to cross my fingers and hope its still up when final sale is over.


 
I think it runs a little big. I'm generally a size 2 in blazers and the 2 I tried on in store was large and frumpy on me.


----------



## lilac0485

I tried on a couple merino cardigans at J Crew and they are too small in the chest.  Does this happen to any one else?  I don't think I'm particularly big - a 34C.  The gap in the small was really bad, you could see my bra if you looked sideways, but the waist was right.  The M still had a gap, and the L would be way too big in the waist.


----------



## Snowqueen!

lilac0485 said:


> I tried on a couple merino cardigans at J Crew and they are too small in the chest. Does this happen to any one else? I don't think I'm particularly big - a 34C. The gap in the small was really bad, you could see my bra if you looked sideways, but the waist was right. The M still had a gap, and the L would be way too big in the waist.


 
I think most J Crew is cut small in the chest and the cardigans are particularly curve unfriendly.

I am only a 32A and wear an xs in cardis everywhere but J Crew.  I have mostly smalls and a few mediums from them.


----------



## samhainophobia

lilac0485 said:


> I tried on a couple merino cardigans at J Crew and they are too small in the chest.  Does this happen to any one else?  I don't think I'm particularly big - a 34C.  The gap in the small was really bad, you could see my bra if you looked sideways, but the waist was right.  The M still had a gap, and the L would be way too big in the waist.



Hmm.  I find the merino and cashmere cardigans to run pretty TTS -- I'm a medium (6 in numbered sizes) in tops and sweaters from just about every store and/or brand on the planet, and I comfortably wear a M in J. Crew cardigans pretty much across the board, with a nice flattering fit.  (I'm 5'3", 38C.  I think earlier on this thread I may have said I wore a 36C -- total brain fart.  I'm wearing a relatively new [w/in the last year] size and have yet to get used to it!!   Kind of like when you keep dating stuff with the old year through February or so...or is that just me?)

The only J. Crew cardi I've found to run small thus far is the metallic beach cardi.  The medium was tight on me, and I'd definitely want to size up to a large both for comfort and for fit.  It just looks better.  That cardi is SUPPOSED to be a bit slouchy, for heaven's sake!

ETA -- conversely, I found the merino Ethereal Ruffle cardi to run a bit big.  I bought a medium when I was a little...er...um.  Retaining a bit of water.  Shh!  Anyway, once I was back to normal a couple of days later, it was a bit too big.  No big deal.  I was too lazy to exchange it, so I just wear it belted or wrapped and fastened with a brooch.  Taught me my lesson about shopping at that time of the month, though.


----------



## Tangerine

samhainophobia said:


> The only J. Crew cardi I've found to run small thus far is the metallic beach cardi.  The medium was tight on me, and I'd definitely want to size up to a large both for comfort and for fit.  It just looks better.  That cardi is SUPPOSED to be a bit slouchy, for heaven's sake!
> 
> ETA -- conversely, I found the merino Ethereal Ruffle cardi to run a bit big.  I bought a medium when I was a little...er...um.  Retaining a bit of water.  Shh!  Anyway, once I was back to normal a couple of days later, it was a bit too big.  No big deal.  I was too lazy to exchange it, so I just wear it belted or wrapped and fastened with a brooch.  Taught me my lesson about shopping at that time of the month, though.



I agree, JC sizes are pretty inconsistent, but lately it seems that just about everything has run big with some notable exceptions. I dont worry too much about the cardigans.. they can be worn buttoned or unbuttoned, but it really IS annoying when ordering from the site.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Hey ladies - back from vacation.  My Grommet Hobo arrived while I was gone, I'm not sure I'm in love with it anymore.  I guess I'm not a gold HW girl...


----------



## luvmy3girls

has anyone ordered any of the Fenton/Fallon jewelry? Whats your thoughs on it?


----------



## DC-Cutie

luvmy3girls said:


> has anyone ordered any of the Fenton/Fallon jewelry? Whats your thoughs on it?


 
I only like the bracelet, BUT I will wait **and cross fingers** for it to go on sale.

For you guys that were on the fence about ordering the Mackenzie jacket - don't think any longer   I saw 2 SAs wearing it yesterday with the minnie pants in denim (http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom..._Category/denim/minnie/PRDOVR~23559/23559.jsp), which by the way are $39.99 in-store) and they FAB!!!!!  The jacket is really nice, can see it working for day and evening, casual or dressy.


----------



## alex.losee

Again, I must say how fab the Mackenzie jacket is. I have it in grey as well as black.


----------



## SuLi

Does anyone have the caprice jacket?  I'm thinking about buying it to wear on my trip to San Francisco.  I would pack my trench coat, but I want something a little more sporty.


----------



## sheanabelle

DC-Cutie said:


> I only like the bracelet, BUT I will wait **and cross fingers** for it to go on sale.
> 
> For you guys that were on the fence about ordering the Mackenzie jacket - don't think any longer   I saw 2 SAs wearing it yesterday with the minnie pants in denim (http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Shop_By_Category/denim/minnie/PRDOVR~23559/23559.jsp), which by the way are $39.99 in-store) and they FAB!!!!!  The jacket is really nice, can see it working for day and evening, casual or dressy.



You enabler you! I was on my way home & literally got off the train when I heard "columbus cirlcle" (which to me just means j.crew & sometimes whole foods, lol) and two words popped into my head. Denim Minnies. 
they are awesome. I did have to size up from my regular black minnies. I also bought this great pair of dangly rhinestoney earrings for $14.99, black ballet flats, a pink skinny belt, the bridget dress in black, and a thick crystal necklace with clear stones. Whoooopsies.


----------



## elle tee

Does anyone have the Saturday Twist Dress (http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...nitstees/knitdresses/PRDOVR~17513/17513.jsp)?  It looks like a really cute, comfy summer dress, but I often have trouble with the J.Crew jersey dresses because they are cut really long from the shoulder to the boobs, so the "V" neck is too deep and my bra pops out- not a good look!  Has anyone tried it?  Did you have that problem?


----------



## pinkypinky

Anyone bought this necklace?

How do you girls like it? Any comment?


----------



## DC-Cutie

sheanabelle said:


> You enabler you! I was on my way home & literally got off the train when I heard "columbus cirlcle" (which to me just means j.crew & sometimes whole foods, lol) and two words popped into my head. Denim Minnies.
> they are awesome. I did have to size up from my regular black minnies. I also bought this great pair of dangly rhinestoney earrings for $14.99, black ballet flats, a pink skinny belt, the bridget dress in black, and a thick crystal necklace with clear stones. Whoooopsies.



sorry for the enabling, but glad you were able to get a pair .  Don't you love them?


----------



## ShoeLover

Today I got a black Mackenzie jacket (I totally blame *alexx.losee* ), denim minnie pants, chino shorts and a black leather bag for less than $350! I am sooo happy!


----------



## alex.losee

AHH! SHOEGASM!!!







So beautiful.....comfy too! Will post modeling pics tomorrow if anyone is interested.


----------



## alex.losee

pinkypinky said:


> Anyone bought this necklace?
> 
> How do you girls like it? Any comment?



I'm not a huge fan because it doesnt hang symmetrically. it bugged me too much to buy it.


----------



## snowflake

Hi J Crew-aholics!

I'm about to place my first J.Crew order on line and I'm struggling to decide what sizes to order.  Can anyone tell me how the sizing compares to Banana Republic?  

I'd like to order a pair of chino shorts, a v-neck cardigan with chiffon trim, a short sleeve tee shirt, a v-neck sweater, and a short sleeve button down.  If anyone could share their thoughts on sizing on similar items,  it'd be much appreciated.  Thx!


----------



## DC-Cutie

snowflake said:


> Hi J Crew-aholics!
> 
> I'm about to place my first J.Crew order on line and I'm struggling to decide what sizes to order.  Can anyone tell me how the sizing compares to Banana Republic?
> 
> I'd like to order a pair of chino shorts, a v-neck cardigan with chiffon trim, a short sleeve tee shirt, a v-neck sweater, and a short sleeve button down.  If anyone could share their thoughts on sizing on similar items,  it'd be much appreciated.  Thx!



for just about everything J. Crew I stick to my normal sizing.  With the exception of cardigans - for cotton, I size up and cashmere true to size.  Is there any possibility of visiting the store before ordering, because sometimes sizing is all over the place for certain body types.


----------



## Needanotherbag

snowflake said:


> Hi J Crew-aholics!
> 
> I'm about to place my first J.Crew order on line and I'm struggling to decide what sizes to order.  Can anyone tell me how the sizing compares to Banana Republic?
> 
> I'd like to order a pair of chino shorts, a v-neck cardigan with chiffon trim, a short sleeve tee shirt, a v-neck sweater, and a short sleeve button down.  If anyone could share their thoughts on sizing on similar items,  it'd be much appreciated.  Thx!



I dont know how the sizing is vs BR, but I can say the sizes are typically TTS in pants, sometimes a size larger than my size, it all depends.  Tops Id say are TTS with the exception of cardis - I'm a small everywhere else but almost always need a M in cardis.  HTH!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Picked up these, finally..they run TTS and are so cute and comfy!

http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...ll~mode+matchallany~~~~~city safari/27099.jsp

Also got these - they run TTS, and I could have sized down one size but I'm going to wash and throw them in the dryer instead.

http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...l~mode+matchallany~~~~~denim shorts/24950.jsp

The modeling pic online shows them being long enough to cuff up once - not the case, these shorts are 3.5 inches long and cuffing them gets them to the point of too much leg, if you know what I mean.

Also picked up some cute headbands on sale for $4.99 and one of the v neck linen cotton tees that are flowey in a mauve color, cant find it online...


----------



## snowflake

Thanks DC Cutie and Needanotherbag!  I'll size up for the cardi and stick to my usual size for everything else.


----------



## lilac0485

elle tee said:


> Does anyone have the Saturday Twist Dress (http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...nitstees/knitdresses/PRDOVR~17513/17513.jsp)? It looks like a really cute, comfy summer dress, but I often have trouble with the J.Crew jersey dresses because they are cut really long from the shoulder to the boobs, so the "V" neck is too deep and my bra pops out- not a good look! Has anyone tried it? Did you have that problem?


 
That is so true about the dresses being cut long.  I only buy dresses now if petite sizes are available.


----------



## SuLi

pinkypinky said:


> Anyone bought this necklace?
> 
> How do you girls like it? Any comment?



I bought these a few weeks ago when they were on sale.  I actually really love it -- especially because it doesn't hang symmetrically.  I also do find that it does shift to a more symmetrical position when worn.


----------



## sheanabelle

Here's a lil pic of the top of the bridget dress & the crystal colletto necklace.


----------



## shoppingislove

Sheanabelle, you look great. Lovely necklace.


----------



## Tangerine

sheanabelle said:


> Here's a lil pic of the top of the bridget dress & the crystal colletto necklace.



Beautiful! I have this necklace and I do really love the one shoulder on the dress!


----------



## DC-Cutie

* sheanabelle * - I LUVs the whole look.


----------



## samhainophobia

YAY, the zebra cardi FINALLY went on sale.  So, um, guess what I got.  (Also picked up a pearl Jackie, and the Crystal Colletto necklace, which was a direct result of *sheanabelle*'s gorgeous picture above.)

And now I'm all J. Crewed out.  Unless something truly amazing comes along, I am done for a while.


----------



## sheanabelle

samhainophobia said:


> YAY, the zebra cardi FINALLY went on sale.  So, um, guess what I got.  (Also picked up a pearl Jackie, *and the Crystal Colletto necklace, which was a direct result of sheanabelle's gorgeous picture above.*)
> 
> And now I'm all J. Crewed out.  Unless something truly amazing comes along, I am done for a while.



Hahah, your going to LOVE it, I have it in purple also and I'm trying to justify having two...hmmm. I was just looking at the zebra cardi but xsmall is all gone, 

Thanks for the compliments girls!


----------



## yellow08

*Nice spring sale online:*
Vintage Zebra Cardi-59.99
Neopolitan cardi-39.99
Watercolor/peony skirs 64.00-69.99
Palmera ruffle cami-29.99
Plus more...

*Have fun ladies, I will have to sit this one out!


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^I'll be sitting this one out as well, everything in my closet is starting to look the same, I've been shopping the Crew waaaay too much...


----------



## luvmy3girls

^^haha..me too and I keep buying the necklaces..but never wear them..too lazy and they all look the same


----------



## shoppingislove

I will sit this one out, too. That Palmera ruffle cami top is awfully tempting, but I think I've overdone it on the ruffles and pleats.


----------



## DC-Cutie

luvmy3girls said:


> ^^haha..me too and I keep buying the necklaces..but never wear them..too lazy and they all look the same


 
and I thought I was the only one going necklace crazy at J. Crew within the past few weeks   I did a count last night and over the last 2 weeks, I've purchased 7 necklaces, and 5 bracelets...  I think it's time for a break


----------



## Needanotherbag

Oh my thats quite a haul!  Post a pic for us to drool over!



DC-Cutie said:


> and I thought I was the only one going necklace crazy at J. Crew within the past few weeks   I did a count last night and over the last 2 weeks, I've purchased 7 necklaces, and 5 bracelets...  I think it's time for a break


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Jenna Lyons is going to be on Oprah today.


----------



## SuLi

Do any of you remember the burnt orange jacket that was on sale recently?  Do any of you have it or know what it is called?  I've been trying to track it down and I can't remember what it is called.

Thanks!


----------



## DC-Cutie

SuLi said:


> Do any of you remember the burnt orange jacket that was on sale recently? Do any of you have it or know what it is called? I've been trying to track it down and I can't remember what it is called.
> 
> Thanks!


 
is this it:
http://www.jcrew.com/search/searchN...Hash=458e573efd0453cc09c159a8e6b22370daedc43a


----------



## yellow08

New stuff online...
I'm glad I still have the giftcard the hubby gave me for my bday (trying to hold out until I see something I really, really want)


----------



## Needanotherbag

Thank goodness not one new arrival appeals to me...


----------



## klj

Whew...me too...I'm on a JC ban right now...my card is thanking me..


----------



## ashleyn

I used to be a huge J.Crew fan when it was preppier. Now, not so much based on the latest. Definitely a good thing, since the last thing I need is more clothes. Also, does anyone else think the quality's decreased lately? I have a navy tank with a bow from a couple of years ago and it's holding up great. The tank I bought this year is completely disastrous after one wash...and I'm really good about washing (only cold water, gentle, hang to dry etc).
I just checked out their stuff this morning because I actually do need a few things for this summer...I wasn't compelled to buy a single thing, which is saying something. Up until recently, I would be in the store/online probably every other week.


----------



## klj

Yeah...I'm not feeling anything right now.
I haven't bought a ton there this spring except for some sandals that I really like.
Unfortunately.. I'm living in Anthropologie instead..


----------



## shoppingislove

So much for saying that I am done with ruffles and pleats, I think this might be perfect for a friend's wedding I am going to attend later this year: http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...nt/NewArrivals/dresses/PRDOVR~25905/25905.jsp


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Get it! It's soo beautiful! Simple but really elegant at the same time!

BTW, I received the Zoey blazer yesterday and I love it so much! I don't know why people don't like it! I think it's great!


----------



## BagaholicAnon

Has anyone tried the Luxe terry sweatpant?  It  looks so cute online!


----------



## OrangeCounty

I just got a couple of necklaces. They look amazing on. I couldn't decide between the Fenton necklace with the colored crystals but went with this one b/c its more versatile.

So excited to start wearing these!!


----------



## samhainophobia

ShoeLover said:


> BTW, I received the Zoey blazer yesterday and I love it so much! I don't know why people don't like it! I think it's great!


 
I really like the Zoey blazer as well -- much more than the more popular Mackenzie jacket, which didn't look great on me.


----------



## SuLi

DC-Cutie said:


> is this it:
> http://www.jcrew.com/search/searchN...Hash=458e573efd0453cc09c159a8e6b22370daedc43a



Thanks for the link!  It's very close, but not the one.  I actually picked up the last one in the sale section at Tyson's last night.


----------



## BagaholicAnon

I went and checked out the Luxe sweatpants yesterday.  Really comfy, but they run big.  I'm usually a 2, so I tried the small and they look super cute, zippered at the ankles, slim fitting, but the top/waist was huge!  They were out of XS so I ordered them.  I highly recommend, but they do run big.


----------



## ShoeLover

*orange*-gorgeous!!! Please post modeling pics if you can!
*sam*-I also got the mackenzie jacket but I like the zoey blazer way more!

I got a black leather bag last week. I still can't decide if I should keep it or not. I'll try to post pictures next week.


----------



## Noegirl05

Uggghhh I am so pissed...3 days ago there was an A-line skirt came in 4 colors that was kinda fluted at the bottom I wanna say it was a drapey wool but not sure and it was $118 now its gone and no where to be found! Ughhhh


----------



## alex.losee

Keep an eye on the website. It will prolly come back.


----------



## samhainophobia

Rec'd my Crystal Colletto necklace in the mail today...OMGLOVE.  Now I'm trying to figure out how to work this into every outfit ever.

And I had a really crappy day, so I indulged in some (full-priced, gross) retail therapy:
Matte Jersey Curator Pant -- http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Feature_Assortment/jcrewcollection/bottoms/PRDOVR~25507/99101984821/ENE~1+2+3+22+4294967294+20~~~0~15~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~curator/25507.jsp
Ribbed Ruffle Vest -- http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Shop_By_Category/sweaters/cotton/PRDOVR~22906/99101924189/ENE~1+2+3+22+4294967294+20~~~0~15~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~vest/22906.jsp
Georgette mini-short -- http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Shop_By_Category/shorts/novelty/PRDOVR~25661/25661.jsp


----------



## Ash8989

Are the new arrivals in-store yet???


----------



## loveuga

sheanabelle said:


> Here's a lil pic of the top of the bridget dress & the crystal colletto necklace.



*sheana* you look amazing!  I love this necklace with the dress!  I have the dress in my cart right now, but I was wondering which color of the necklace you have.  I  heather petrol!


----------



## ShoeLover

*sam*-you're gonna love the curator pants! I have them and they're just sooo amazing! Here's how I wore them:


----------



## i <3 shoes

OrangeCounty said:


> I just got a couple of necklaces. They look amazing on. I couldn't decide between the Fenton necklace with the colored crystals but went with this one b/c its more versatile.
> 
> So excited to start wearing these!!



I've been obsessed with their necklaces lately. I purchased 4 in a week, but 2 were on sale so


----------



## i <3 shoes

pinkypinky said:


> Anyone bought this necklace?
> 
> How do you girls like it? Any comment?



I like. I think if it's paired with the right clothes, it can look good. 

I noticed someone made a comment about it not being symmetrical. That was my hesitation at first with this necklace: http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...294+20~~~20+17+4294966920~15~~~~~~~/26073.jsp The Layered crystal glacé necklace in Metallic Blush but I love it now. It definitely adds something different to my outfits


----------



## BagaholicAnon

New stuff comes into stores on Tuesday.


----------



## Tangerine

ShoeLover said:


> *sam*-you're gonna love the curator pants! I have them and they're just sooo amazing! Here's how I wore them:



That shape looks really good on you. I need to find a pair thats cut like that that flatters me...


----------



## sheanabelle

loveuga said:


> *sheana* you look amazing!  I love this necklace with the dress!  I have the dress in my cart right now, but I was wondering which color of the necklace you have.  I  heather petrol!




Thanks love!! The one I'm wearing is the crystal clear one.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i'm kinda regretting not getting the minnie pants..how much are they store? if they're marked down even more, i doubt there are any 4s left though


----------



## Memory Bliss

^denim minnies were 39.99 at the store and 78 online last i checked.


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Yes, that's what I paid for mine. I really like them. Even my 11 yr old niece said they were "cute."
*Tangerine*-thank you!


----------



## CashmereFiend

I just picked up the pale pink Palerma tank, and love it (esp. at the sale price)-- but have found that it's more for layering, as it has a funny way of poofing around my waist that isn't flattering at all (so am wearing one of the V-neck colorblock cashmere cardigans from last spring with it... in gray/white). I ordered the same size in the Palerma I always order (P4), but still I'm getting this poof and overall bagginess.

Have any of you found the same thing with the Palerma? How are you wearing yours? (jus' curious) Thanks!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Needing a little inspiration from my J Crew friends...I bought these and absolutely love them, but what else would you pair with them to dress it up a little?  I wore a grey frilly tank with a black Jackie Cardi the other day and black heeled sandals, but thats all I can come up with!

http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...ll~mode+matchallany~~~~~city safari/27099.jsp

I have them in the Fatigue color...


----------



## darlinga

Needanotherbag said:


> Needing a little inspiration from my J Crew friends...I bought these and absolutely love them, but what else would you pair with them to dress it up a little?  I wore a grey frilly tank with a black Jackie Cardi the other day and black heeled sandals, but thats all I can come up with!
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Feature_Assortment/NewArrivals/pants/PRDOVR~27099/99102025013/ENE~1+2+3+22+4294967294+20~~~0~15~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~city%20safari/27099.jsp
> 
> I have them in the Fatigue color...



I always wear mine with a ruffle tee underneath and a gingham perfect shirt on top.  Nice and comfy casual.


----------



## DC-Cutie

any of you NYC ladies going to the sample sale next week?   just got my train ticket so I will be there on Tuesday


----------



## shoppingislove

CashmereFiend said:


> I just picked up the pale pink Palerma tank, and love it (esp. at the sale price)-- but have found that it's more for layering, as it has a funny way of poofing around my waist that isn't flattering at all (so am wearing one of the V-neck colorblock cashmere cardigans from last spring with it... in gray/white). I ordered the same size in the Palerma I always order (P4), but still I'm getting this poof and overall bagginess.
> 
> Have any of you found the same thing with the Palerma? How are you wearing yours? (jus' curious) Thanks!


 
I don't have this particular top, but I've experienced the same type of poof around my waist with their straight cut and silk tops. I generally size up and wear a cardigan with it.


----------



## shoppingislove

ShoeLover said:


> *sam*-you're gonna love the curator pants! I have them and they're just sooo amazing! Here's how I wore them:


 
I love this look!


----------



## alex.losee

New collection hit the stores today. There is some really good stuff!


----------



## Noegirl05

Alex~ Good to know... I was eyeing a skirt and it vanished of the site... maybe I will pop into a store tomorrow to see it


----------



## luvmy3girls

for those of you that have any of the gingham blouses...do you wash them or do you take them to the dry cleaners??


----------



## elle tee

luvmy3girls said:


> for those of you that have any of the gingham blouses...do you wash them or do you take them to the dry cleaners??



If you don't mind a slightly rumpled look, or you're OK with ironing, you can wash them yourself.  I have a bunch of J.Crew "perfect shirt" button-down blouses, and I always machine wash cold/tumble dry low.  I've never noticed any shrinkage.


----------



## ShoeLover

Thank you *shoppingislove*!
I am really trying to resist the 20% off & free shipping on sale items!
What is everyone getting?


----------



## coleab5

I tried to resist too, then inevitably caved... I picked up two jackie cardi's and the grand ruffle shell (only 11.99 after 20% off!)


----------



## ashleyn

So much for my resolve not to buy anything...I blame it on the extra 20%. I caved and got the twisted chiffon cardigan and a gingham shirt.


----------



## legz00

I talked myself into getting the Cashmere argyle cardigan in the dusk beechwood color and it's SOLD out in my size  Oh well, saved 100 bucks.


----------



## rainyjewels

i'm so annoyed because i just purchased a ton of stuff right before the extra 20% sale. and now im back to see what else i can buy! ayy...


----------



## alex.losee

if its been 7 days maybe you  can get it price corrected? I know that if you come in the store you can get things price corrected within 7 days of your purchase.


----------



## DC-Cutie

alex.losee said:


> if its been 7 days maybe you  can get it price corrected? I know that if you come in the store you can get things price corrected within 7 days of your purchase.



i think they are little more strict online - they will price adjust for full priced items:
price adjustment
J.Crew gladly honors a one-time price adjustment on full-price merchandise within seven days of the retail purchase or mail order ship date if accompanied by the original receipt. Items not purchased at full price are ineligible for price adjustments.


----------



## halunfishie

Got the Caprice jacket, Water floral pastiche sweater, chain flower tee and white beach dress!  Super excited.


----------



## rainyjewels

DC-Cutie said:


> i think they are little more strict online - they will price adjust for full priced items:
> price adjustment
> J.Crew gladly honors a one-time price adjustment on full-price merchandise within seven days of the retail purchase or mail order ship date if accompanied by the original receipt. Items not purchased at full price are ineligible for price adjustments.



yup, i called and that's almost verbatim what they told me. i'll just pretend i paid extra to avoid the stress of worrying whether my size would sell out before i got to repurchasing.


----------



## alex.losee

Got some goodies today!!!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

DC-Cutie said:


> any of you NYC ladies going to the sample sale next week?   just got my train ticket so I will be there on Tuesday



I went to one last jan- it was a waste of my time.  I didn't think the prices were great so I refused to ever go again.  But...I hope you find some great stuff.


----------



## SuLi

I caved on the extra 20% off sale -- I bought the toothpick ankle jeans.  I actually ordered them yesterday, and I think it will be delivered today!  That was fast!  I love living in VA because the turnaround time from order to receipt is about 2 business days.


----------



## DC-Cutie

talldrnkofwater said:


> I went to one last jan- it was a waste of my time. I didn't think the prices were great so I refused to ever go again. But...I hope you find some great stuff.


 
OK..  thanks for the heads up.  I've only been to one other sample sale for J. Crew and got some great pieces.  But there are 2 other sales going on on the same day, so I may skip J. Crew and hit up those



SuLi said:


> I caved on the extra 20% off sale -- I bought the toothpick ankle jeans. I actually ordered them yesterday, and I think it will be delivered today! That was fast! I love living in VA because the turnaround time from order to receipt is about 2 business days.


 
I caved in too, *SuLi - *


----------



## ShoeLover

You smart ladies! I was trying to resist and yesterday I couldn't take it anymore so I was ready to place my order. Well the skirt I wanted was gone!!!! But it reappeared today so I already place my order! I got the sunshine peony pencil skirt and the black élan trousers! I can't wait to get my order!


----------



## alex.losee

Hey ladies! Thought I'd post a few of my newest outfits 
Thoughts?
















^A close up to see the details.


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^love those shoes Alex!


----------



## alex.losee

They are super comfy!


----------



## Snowqueen!

Great shoes and I adore that eyelet pencil skirt.

Have you tried the superfine cotton pencil?  I have had the khaki for a while and just purchased the white and I love they way they fit.


----------



## yellow08

Luv the outfits Alex!!!!
I really wanted that contrast skirt but I found it too thin for me. I was even considering having a seamstress add a darker lining but the SA convinced me to pass on it. *having regrets* sigh!

I ended up with the Stretch double-serge pencil skirt in natural!


----------



## alex.losee

Snowqueen! said:


> Great shoes and I adore that eyelet pencil skirt.
> 
> Have you tried the superfine cotton pencil?  I have had the khaki for a while and just purchased the white and I love they way they fit.



They are too plain for me. I have the Black double serge pencil skirt that I really love. I'm in intense love with the Guilded jacquard pencil in "grass".


----------



## Snowqueen!

alex.losee said:


> They are too plain for me. I have the Black double serge pencil skirt that I really love. I'm in intense love with the Guilded jacquard pencil in "grass".


 
I have a slight pear shape and I am more likely to buy something more showy for on top, so these worked out well for me.  I have been using them with a couple of the newer perfect shirts and a celocia cardi/silk cami combo.  The cotton crosshatch in grey is great too, but it is sold out online.  

The double serge cotton skirt wrinkles oddly on me across the waistband and the pockets stick out.  I wish it fit me better because I love the double vents and the pretty seaming in the back.  I'll have to check out the jacquard skirt.


----------



## Tangerine

alex.losee said:


>



I LOVE these two outfits.. so simple but just awesome!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

alex- i'm in LOVE with the pink sweater!!! and the skirts. and is that the essie hot pink nail polish i spot?


----------



## ShoeLover

*alex*-I love them all! You look great!


----------



## alex.losee

MichelleAntonia said:


> alex- i'm in LOVE with the pink sweater!!! and the skirts. and is that the essie hot pink nail polish i spot?



It sure is. It's a staple for my outfits.


----------



## alex.losee

ShoeLover said:


> *alex*-I love them all! You look great!




Thanks!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

So I caved in and ordered these pieces online:






However, the major damage happened in the store - I'll post pics in a while


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i finally got the denim minnie pants. i hope they don't go below $40 anytime soon! lol


----------



## lilac0485

I got a super cute pair of seersucker shorts in store with gold zipper pockets.  They were part of the new roll out, but I don't see them online.


----------



## alex.losee

They aren't online yet. I'm in love with them though.


----------



## rainyjewels

alex - pencil skirts look awesome on you!! lucky girl you. and i got that striped henley tank too - how do you like it?


----------



## blissy07

i tried calling every store in my area for the vintage bateau striped shirt that jenna lyons wore on Oprah...but they were all sold out =( ended up ordering it online but its backordered til AUGUST!!


----------



## laru

DC-Cutie said:


> So I caved in and ordered these pieces online:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, the major damage happened in the store - I'll post pics in a while


 
I have the Crackled Copper Pencil Skirt too. I haven't worn it yet because I'm trying to decide what to pair with it. If you have any ideas or pics of how you styled your skirt, please share.


----------



## BagaholicAnon

They were trying to get me to try on that skirt when I went in today.  I don't usually wear skirts though, so I didn't even try it.  My office is really cold so I always wear pants.

I did try on that t-shirt though and got it!  I also picked up the suckered gingham shirt in sea mist.  My personnal shopper always picks these neat colors for me to try on that I normally wouldn't pick out, and I end up loving it!  I didn't know they had that mustard color too, I would have grabbed that one as well.  I also purchased the City Safari pants.  They are soooo comfy!


----------



## Memory Bliss

^BA rileygirl and I were at AM today too. I didn't see any gingham shirts. Got another pair of Minnie denims and slippers on sale.


----------



## rainyjewels

does anyone know when the next wave of new arrivals hit?


----------



## schadenfreude

MichelleAntonia said:


> i finally got the denim minnie pants. i hope they don't go below $40 anytime soon! lol



Me too... total loss of impulse control the other day. Ordered the standard denim Minnies as well as the faded black denim Minnies. Is the fit identical to the original Minnie, does anyone know? (I hope so!)


----------



## DC-Cutie

schadenfreude said:


> Me too... total loss of impulse control the other day. Ordered the standard denim Minnies as well as the faded black denim Minnies. Is the fit identical to the original Minnie, does anyone know? (I hope so!)



did you order them online or from another store?  Online they're $79 and in the store they're $39 (the standard denim Minnie's)


----------



## loveuga

I picked up some Vintage Matchstick jeans today on sale at my B&M store (marked down to $29.99) and the Grand Ruffle shell (24.99... even though I know it's cheaper online but figured it'd even out with shipping and taxes).

The whole outfit is J. Crew, except for the bag:


----------



## Memory Bliss

^^The faded black denim Minnie's had a back zipper and seaming running down the front side of the pants. The fit seemed the same compared to the denim ones. They were cute!

loveuga - love your whole look!


----------



## loveuga

Thanks, Memory Bliss!


----------



## DC-Cutie

finally getting around to uploading my necklaces and bracelets I've picked up over the last few weeks....


----------



## DC-Cutie

and some few pieces I picked up in-store:










This suiting jacket was on sale in the store for $73, but online for $230 !!


----------



## DC-Cutie

almost finished..
Brown




Blue


----------



## DC-Cutie

OK, I'm finished.  *thanks for letting me share*


----------



## BagaholicAnon

Memory Bliss said:


> ^BA rileygirl and I were at AM today too. I didn't see any gingham shirts. Got another pair of Minnie denims and slippers on sale.


 

My personal shopper pulled it for me.  I think they're against the right wall (that has the outside display window), as soon as you enter the store.  They don't have all the colors that are online though.


----------



## rainyjewels

DC-Cutie said:


> OK, I'm finished.  *thanks for letting me share*



love the cardigans and jewelry!!! may i ask what cardigan the right two are?


----------



## DC-Cutie

rainyjewels said:


> love the cardigans and jewelry!!! may i ask what cardigan the right two are?



Thanks.  Here are the cardigans - $69 in-store: http://www.jcrew.com/index.jsp?bmFo...Hash=bf3fe8d3d64027dc8d9d43d50c5c5e6495d5a43b


----------



## yellow08

Great haul DC!!!!
I also have the grommet bag in black!!


----------



## shoppingislove

Lovely outfit, loveuga! 

DC-Cutie, great haul!


----------



## alex.losee

Congrats on your loot. BTW no linen skirts at my store in your size


----------



## schadenfreude

DC-Cutie said:


> did you order them online or from another store?  Online they're $79 and in the store they're $39 (the standard denim Minnie's)



Crap! Seriously?? Why do they do that? Can I take them into a store when they get here and ask for a refund on the difference? 

Sheesh. As if I don't give them enough money already! After my monstrous order the other day, I went in the store today and picked this up in black for my SO's MBA graduation:

http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...ry/dresses/knitdresses/PRDOVR~25508/25508.jsp

I figure it will look cute with some little flats. And, thankfully, I am short, so it's not as short on me.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

wow great stuff! i esp love the sweaters and the jewelry!


----------



## ShoeLover

*DC*-awesome stuff! I love those necklaces!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Wow *DC* you did well!

New swimsuits appeared on the sale section yesterday, so I ordered a couple in some different sizes so hopefully one of them will work.  I"m getting awfully tired of trying to find a suit!


----------



## Memory Bliss

DC - Thanks for posting your haul! It's making me want to shop more lol. Love the grommet bag, vest and dress. There were no bags at my store on Friday and jcrew.com has only Almond in stock without grommets. Was the price the same as online?


----------



## erinz25

I had something strange happen to me today and was wondering if anyone else had this experience. I bought the sequin-stripe henley tank in the store for $68. I was just poking around online and saw that price was actually $59.50. This isn't a matter of one place having a better store than the other - this is actually a legitimate price difference. It's not even $10, so its more a principle type of thing and I'm wondering how this could even happen? Just seems odd is all. Would love to hear other people's input!


----------



## DC-Cutie

erinz25 said:


> I had something strange happen to me today and was wondering if anyone else had this experience. I bought the sequin-stripe henley tank in the store for $68. I was just poking around online and saw that price was actually $59.50. This isn't a matter of one place having a better store than the other - this is actually a legitimate price difference. It's not even $10, so its more a principle type of thing and I'm wondering how this could even happen? Just seems odd is all. Would love to hear other people's input!



were both items full priced, not on sale?  If so that is a legitimate issue.  I've only see price differences with sale items.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Memory Bliss said:


> DC - Thanks for posting your haul! It's making me want to shop more lol. Love the grommet bag, vest and dress. There were no bags at my store on Friday and jcrew.com has only Almond in stock without grommets. Was the price the same as online?



it's funny because that bag pops up online early in the morning (I get up around 4:30 to go to the gym, so I stalk J. Crew before I leave the house) and then it disappears hours later.

It was the same price in the store as online and I got 20% off


----------



## erinz25

DC-Cutie said:


> were both items full priced, not on sale? If so that is a legitimate issue. I've only see price differences with sale items.


Yep, both full price. I know it was total unintentional (at least I'm assuming). I'm going to call tomorrow just to make sure they have a heads up on it so that others won't get overcharged!

Also, I felt like there were a lot of items in the store that I'd completely bypassed online that didn't have a "computer screen appeal" but looked great in person. I was only intending to return a haul of stuff I'd accumulated, but ended up spending just as much as I'd returned. By the way, there are some really cute cotton skirts with an elastisized waistband - AWFUL on anyone with a somewhat pear shape, but so cute. I'd love to see if anyone can pull one off!

Here's what I bought today...


----------



## luvmy3girls

^^I love those tanks. do you know how they run?


----------



## alex.losee

erinz25 said:


> Yep, both full price. I know it was total unintentional (at least I'm assuming). I'm going to call tomorrow just to make sure they have a heads up on it so that others won't get overcharged!
> 
> Also, I felt like there were a lot of items in the store that I'd completely bypassed online that didn't have a "computer screen appeal" but looked great in person. I was only intending to return a haul of stuff I'd accumulated, but ended up spending just as much as I'd returned. By the way, there are some really cute cotton skirts with an elastisized waistband - AWFUL on anyone with a somewhat pear shape, but so cute. I'd love to see if anyone can pull one off!
> 
> Here's what I bought today...




You bought my tank! Seriously, I wore it to work the other day and sold 5 of them.


----------



## alex.losee

The thanks run large. They are cut to fit slouchy though.


----------



## yellow08

*Loveuga, love your outfit!!!*


----------



## loveuga

yellow08 said:


> *Loveuga, love your outfit!!!*



Thanks, *yellow*!  I love the grand ruffle shell so much that I think I am going to buy it from the sale section online in slate too.


----------



## DC-Cutie

OK, got my sale stuff yesterday:

The Cotton-gauze petal cardigans will be returned - the material is super, super thin and feels really rough
Crackled copper pencil skirt - on the fence.  not loving the material.  Might exchange it for: Turkish Delight Pencil Skirt


----------



## alex.losee

UGH. Could they PUH LEEZE add new stuff to sale?


----------



## Noegirl05

I wish I could get a code... I wanna put in quite a hefty order!


----------



## luvmy3girls

DC-Cutie said:


> OK, got my sale stuff yesterday:
> 
> The Cotton-gauze petal cardigans will be returned - the material is super, super thin and feels really rough
> Crackled copper pencil skirt - on the fence. not loving the material. Might exchange it for: Turkish Delight Pencil Skirt


 how was the sundress?


----------



## DC-Cutie

luvmy3girls said:


> how was the sundress?


 
I need to try the sundress on with some accessories.  It's cute, but I have to merchandise it up to get the full affect.


----------



## ThursFeb

anyone know when they'll have any new arrivals?


----------



## alex.losee

The stores just had a roll out of new merchandise last week. There won't be new stuff for a little bit.


----------



## nycshopa

I am really confused about why people like J-Crew so much... the quality is meh, why not James Perse or Banana Republic?


----------



## Memory Bliss

^I like James Perse and BR too.


----------



## Tangerine

nycshopa said:


> I am really confused about why people like J-Crew so much.



Very, very distinct brand identity.


----------



## DC-Cutie

nycshopa said:


> I am really confused about why people like J-Crew so much... the quality is meh, why not James Perse or Banana Republic?


 
for the same reason why people like James Perse or Banana Republic - matter of preference...  I'd take J Crew of BR any day.


----------



## Noegirl05

^ I agree...I'm surprised you think BR is better quality than j crew?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Noegirl05 said:


> ^ I agree...I'm surprised you think BR is better quality than j crew?


 
who, me?  No, I think J. Crew is better quality than BR.

*Noe* - Tyson's was putting out a lot of sale items last night


----------



## Noegirl05

Dc- sorry I tried to seperate it but my iPhone has a mind of it's own! I planned to try and get out to the mall today. Not sure I will make it to tysons but I needed to go to montgomery mall to pick up noes graduation dress! I hope they have as good of a selection!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Noegirl05 said:


> Dc- sorry I tried to seperate it but my iPhone has a mind of it's own! I planned to try and get out to the mall today. Not sure I will make it to tysons but I needed to go to montgomery mall to pick up noes graduation dress! I hope they have as good of a selection!


 
You know, I keep forgeting that Montgomery has a J Crew and the few times I stopped by their selection was really good, as I recall.


----------



## Noegirl05

Oh good... I also really like the one at columbia mall as well... I will report back later! I also plan to stop at NY&co for some basic shelf tanks and things... everything in store is 50% off right now


----------



## DC-Cutie

Noegirl05 said:


> Oh good... I also really like the one at columbia mall as well... I will report back later! I also plan to stop at NY&co for some basic shelf tanks and things... everything in store is 50% off right now


 
I think NY & Co. is closing soon, too.  Just like Martin & Osa


----------



## Noegirl05

Really you think so?!?! Recession huh?


----------



## Needanotherbag

Has anyone tried the Luxe Terry Bloomer Shorts?  Alex?? Do you have these in your store?  I want to order some but want to be sure I'm getting the right size and wondering if they look like sweats IRL?


----------



## ShoeLover

I love Banana Republic too. Well I used too. Lately I haven't found anything I really love. With J.Crew, I just want everything!!!! I am actually getting my order tonight! Yay!
About the quality, I'd say they're about the same. I have a black miniskirt from Banana Republic that I wear literally all the time. I've had it for about 8 years and it still looks great!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^count me in on wanting everything! it's a sickness! LOL


----------



## J_L33

I really wanted the french sailor halter tank....its sold out in all sizes online, how can I get my hands on it? I'm looking for a size 2 or 4 (already checked ebay). I'm so sad.


----------



## shoppingislove

^ Have you tried calling customer service to see if they can locate any in the stores? Hope that helps.


----------



## rainyjewels

what do you guys think of the *surprise* new arrivals?


----------



## hannahsophia

rainyjewels said:


> what do you guys think of the *surprise* new arrivals?



they didn't post half the new stuff I saw at their concept store- kind of disappointed!


----------



## rainyjewels

they have a concept store? where?


----------



## hannahsophia

rainyjewels said:


> they have a concept store? where?



garden state plaza mall. they sell a lot of items weeks before they hit other stores/online and also test certain items out there.


----------



## rainyjewels

hannahsophia said:


> garden state plaza mall. they sell a lot of items weeks before they hit other stores/online and also test certain items out there.



very good to know! thanks!


----------



## J_L33

shoppingislove said:


> ^ Have you tried calling customer service to see if they can locate any in the stores? Hope that helps.



Thanks, I called customer service and someone jotted my name down for the wishlist. Keeping my fingers crossed. I'm so surprised that they are not bringing the item back since it sold out so quickly. The item in question is the French sailor halter tank (one-piece suit with stripes). I checked for it in ebay, but without luck.


----------



## Tangerine

J_L33 said:


> I'm so surprised that they are not bringing the item back since it sold out so quickly. The item in question is the French sailor halter tank (one-piece suit with stripes)



If something is realllly popular, chances are high that they will have something ALMOST exactly the same the next season, just with some slight variations. They do this with tshirts, cardigans, even some jewelry, I'm betting swimsuits might be the same deal. I just dont know how often they put out new suits... it would suck if it was only once a year..


----------



## DC-Cutie

The sweeping ruffles shirt is back:  http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...001&siteId=J84DHJLQkR4-3BvUhaKksZkEvdLRzUVeuA


----------



## J_L33

DC-Cutie said:


> The sweeping ruffles shirt is back: http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...001&siteId=J84DHJLQkR4-3BvUhaKksZkEvdLRzUVeuA


 
Beautiful!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^i really love the concept of that, but i don't know how it would look on me, i'm 5'3'' on a REALLY good day, LOL. it might look like a dress...


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^Yep, it would - I'm 5'7 and it was too long even for me...


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^The ruffle shirt is soo beautiful!!!


----------



## Noegirl05

I got my order today I love everything of course!!! I will take pics when I get home...  Went to j crew a couple of days ago but it was so crowded and I had the stroller so I couldn't really find the pencil skirts and stuff I wanted. I will say that the graphic tees are really beautiful this season


----------



## talldrnkofwater

from the JCrew Aficionado blog: 15% off and free shipping offer to J.Crew Aficionadas & Aficionados on all jcrew.com orders placed tomorrow, Wednesday, May 12th, 2010, no minimum, use BIRTHDAY


----------



## Needanotherbag

EXCELLENT -thank you!!


----------



## ShoeLover

talldrink-thanks for posting!!! I can't wait to place my order!!!!!


----------



## Noegirl05

Ooh I am gonna order the suit I have been wanting!


----------



## snowflake

> from the JCrew Aficionado blog: 15% off and free shipping offer to  J.Crew Aficionadas & Aficionados on all jcrew.com orders placed  tomorrow, Wednesday, May 12th, 2010, no minimum, use BIRTHDAY



Will this work for shipping to Canada?  I want to exchange a t-shirt and it'd be nice not to have to pay for shipping.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ I'm not sure.  Try and see if it works


----------



## Chanel 0407

Thanks so much for the code.


----------



## togal

snowflake said:


> Will this work for shipping to Canada? I want to exchange a t-shirt and it'd be nice not to have to pay for shipping.


 

yes, the code also works for Canada. I just made a small order.


----------



## Noegirl05

OKay so question... I am trying to decide between fabrics for a suit...

Anyone have an opinion or experience with these for choosing one over the other...

Superfine Cotton
OR
Wool Crepe

I am doing Suit jacket and pencil skirt


----------



## DC-Cutie

Noegirl05 said:


> OKay so question... I am trying to decide between fabrics for a suit...
> 
> Anyone have an opinion or experience with these for choosing one over the other...
> 
> Superfine Cotton
> OR
> Wool Crepe
> 
> I am doing Suit jacket and pencil skirt


 
Superfine cotton is great for the spring/summer.  however wool crepe is better for year round.  The super 120, IMO, is the BEST of all their selections.  I have a few 120 suits and dresses that I've had for yrs, never know it because they've held up so well.


----------



## Noegirl05

DC thank you! I have alot of the super 120s pants but no jackets.... maybe I will order one superfine cotton suit and one super 120s hmmmmm


----------



## DC-Cutie

Noegirl05 said:


> DC thank you! I have alot of the super 120s pants but no jackets.... maybe I will order *one superfine cotton suit and one super 120s hmmmmm*


 
sounds like a plan !  The superfine cotton feels sooooo nice.  I'm thinking of getting the suit in Navy.  It will look nice as a formal suit or more casual with a pair of leather capris and tee...  endless possibilities


----------



## Noegirl05

See thats exactly what I was thinking!!! Plus I don't have a navy suit with a skirt just pants... All of my J. Crew suits are black or some variation of grey!


----------



## Noegirl05

DC~ I am not sure I could pull off leather capris though


----------



## DC-Cutie

Noegirl05 said:


> DC~ I am not sure I could pull off leather capris though


 
why not??  These would look nice with the suit: 
http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...tegory/shoes/flipflops/PRDOVR~82177/82177.jsp

or any of the metallic capri flats


----------



## Noegirl05

Girl I thought you were talking about leather capri PANTS lol


----------



## FaireDuShopping

Does anyone have the Bow-tie Collection skirt from Fall/Winter? I saw one popped up in the sale again. I was considering, but I'm not sure if it is too short for me. The description says it is 2.25" shorter than the Tiered Brique Skirt, which is already quite short. Would love to hear if anyone has one. 

http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Navigation...294+20~~~20+17+4294967057~15~~~~~~~/20259.jsp


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Such a cute skirt!
So what's everyone getting? 
I got the Elan trousers (I already have them but they're big), and 2 monogrammed polos for my hubby. I wanted a scarf but it disappeared from my cart


----------



## Needanotherbag

These are so cute, but why on earth are they $150?  I thought it was a typo at first!

http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...ment/NewArrivals/shoes/PRDOVR~26411/26411.jsp


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ that price is crackish.


----------



## alex.losee

New stuff will be in stores next week!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Needanotherbag

talldrnkofwater said:


> ^^ that price is crackish.



LOL, I'm glad I'm not the only one who thought so!


----------



## snowflake

I wanted to get the cotton check shirt in vintage navy but the tax & duty (for Canada) it is $13!    I took it out of my cart ASAP!
http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...ment/NewArrivals/shoes/PRDOVR~26411/26411.jsp


----------



## j0yc3

I ordered this yesterday in soft blossom 

http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...allany~~~~~Twisted chiffon cardigan/23797.jsp


----------



## snowflake

> I ordered this yesterday in soft blossom
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wome...igan/23797.jsp



I sent mine back yesterday because I didn't like the fit on me.  Such a shame because it's so pretty.  Hope it works out well for you. 
http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...allany~~~~~Twisted chiffon cardigan/23797.jsp


----------



## canada's

i bought a few boatneck Ts with the JCA discount and two pairs of the sale lounge pants. i need something streamlined and cool for around the house because all i have are juicy sweats, but it gets a bit warm for them sometimes.

i hope i like everything. i have been searching for plain boatnecks in black forever (i had four from banana republic and am on my last one, as the other ones either faded too badly or got a teeny hole), so i am ordering about half a dozen more if these work out.


----------



## Noegirl05

I wish I had a 20% code I desperately want to order a few more suits! I should have known I would love the super 120s I ordered 2 suits with the Birthday promotion but went to the store today and realized I should have gotten more lol


----------



## sheanabelle

Noegirl05 said:


> Girl I thought you were talking about leather capri PANTS lol



me too!! haha


----------



## talldrnkofwater

20% off Spring sale- and f/s on 150 or more EXTRA20


----------



## DC-Cutie

talldrnkofwater said:


> 20% off Spring sale- and f/s on 150 or more EXTRA20


----------



## yellow08

talldrnkofwater said:


> 20% off Spring sale- and f/s on 150 or more EXTRA20


 Y oh Y!!!


----------



## snowflake

> 20% off Spring  sale- and f/s on 150 or more EXTRA20 	  	Yesterday 10:18 PM



Rats!  Why's it always 20% off the next day after I place my order??? :cry:


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^I really hate this about J. Crew. NO price adjustments! I just think it's insane they don't do PAs!


----------



## elle tee

ShoeLover said:


> ^^^I really hate this about J. Crew. NO price adjustments! I just think it's insane they don't do PAs!



This happened to me one time and I called, they said they would do a PA to apply a code after you purchased "one time only per customer"- not sure if they track this or not.  I have gotten PAs when something went on sale after I bought it, they were actually really nice about that when my wedding shoes went on sale for half off a week after I received them.


----------



## rainyjewels

anyone else get any skirts in the new 21" length? i just got the canterbury bells skirt and the impressionist one and i seriously love this length. it's much more comfortable! is it just me? i'm really pondering whether to get the other two in this same shorter length...


----------



## jordanjordan

My BF and I went up to Lynchburg today to hit up the clearance stores and low and behold they were having a sample sale at the warehouse... it was the most amazing shopping experience I've EVER had!!  I got a bunch of great current season things and an amazing sample dress that is from this season but doesn't appear to have been made.  It's silk/linen blend strapless shift but doesn't look exactly like the one on the website.

If you're in VA it's still going on tomorrow!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^i'd love to see pics of your purchases!


----------



## jordanjordan

I am washing everything now so I'll try post some tomorrow!


----------



## ohbytheway

http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...dresses/patternsprints/PRDOVR~24732/24732.jsp

Just ordered this dress.  Can anyone tell me about the fit?  Can't wait to wear it to a wine tasting next week.


----------



## jordanjordan

Okay sorry I didn't get any pictures posted today.  I haven't been feeling great and I went back out to the sale!

At the clearance stores I got:
Superfine Cotton Nouvelle Jacket in Beechwood
White Haberdashery Shirt
Black Blakely Dress

At the SS I got:
Linen/Silk Sample Dress summer '10 but doesn't appear to be on the website, it's strapless and it's a melon color
Taffeta Clementine Dress- black
Gracie Taffeta Dress (sample)- spiced wine
Wool Crepe Skirt- black
Cambridge Big Ribbed Turtleneck- light pink (my FAV sweater last winter)
Rebekah Flats- Black
Augusta Flats- Aqua
Floppy Straw Beach Hat
Haberdashery Shirt- purple

I think that's about it.  I have pictures of the dresses I'll try to get uploaded, but they're from my phone because my camera is packed to move next weekend!


----------



## DC-Cutie

My favorite new pieces from J. Crew.  I think I will live it in this summer - LOL...  I like that it has a built in mini-camisole and the gathering in the back will give extra support for those well endowed ladies 
http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...ry/dresses/knitdresses/PRDOVR~26512/26512.jsp


----------



## BooYah

*20% off $150+ orders-enter code: SUMMER*

^*DC-Cutie*, you look like a goddess


----------



## Noegirl05

DC~ That looks really good on you!


----------



## natmk28

DC-Cutie said:


> My favorite new pieces from J. Crew.  I think I will live it in this summer - LOL...  I like that it has a built in mini-camisole and the gathering in the back will give extra support for those well endowed ladies
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...ry/dresses/knitdresses/PRDOVR~26512/26512.jsp



LOVE that dress on you!

I wanted to pick it up in the slate but alas my size is now sold out.


----------



## Eclipse4

DC- I hope you don't mind my asking but what size did you get? Also how tall are you? Just trying to get an idea of what size to order. 

Thanks


----------



## DC-Cutie

BooYah said:


> ^*DC-Cutie*, you look like a goddess


You have made my day.  Thank you 


Noegirl05 said:


> DC~ That looks really good on you!



Thanks, Noe... 



natmk28 said:


> LOVE that dress on you!
> 
> I wanted to pick it up in the slate but alas my size is now sold out.



Nat - did you check online.  The Georgetown store had all the colors and from what I remember (this past weekend) plenty of sizes.



Eclipse4 said:


> DC- I hope you don't mind my asking but what size did you get? Also how tall are you? Just trying to get an idea of what size to order.
> 
> Thanks



I ordered a Medium.  I'm 5'6.5",  I think that in order for the dress not to drag, it would best fit someone 5'8" and up...  I don't mind it dragging and I'm not sure if it will shrink at all once washed, like the Gypsy 05 dresses did.


----------



## natcolb65

That looks really good on you DC. Now I want it but I'm only 5'3 and I never think long dresses look good on me.


----------



## Baltimore

i bought the shirred racerback dress during the 20% off knits promo. i am also 5"6 and the dress is super long, and i would most likely be wearing only flip flops with it. the hem is unfinished which makes me think that i might just have it altered to be a knee length dress. i got the abyss blue and i love the top half of the dress...so its hard for me to take back.


----------



## natcolb65

DC and Baltimore do younthink it's possible to get the dress hemmed? I mean do you think I would look ok. It looks very comfy and I'd like to wear it to travel next week.


----------



## Eclipse4

Thanks DC! I think it looks great on you. I am 5'9", so I wanted to make sure that it would still be a bit long on me as well.


----------



## Baltimore

natcolb65 said:


> DC and Baltimore do younthink it's possible to get the dress hemmed? I mean do you think I would look ok. It looks very comfy and I'd like to wear it to travel next week.




i think it will look fine. i am going to wash mine tonight and then maybe cut off some length tomorrow. the edge is seriously unfinished. i can't imagine that it would hold up well if it stayed floor length.


----------



## samhainophobia

Argh!  *DC*, I came SO close to getting that dress in that color today, but took it out of my cart at the last minute.  Boo!  They wouldn't let me add it to my order, and I refuse to pay double shipping.  Guess I'll just have to live without it.

So I totally caved on the 20% off regular price code...sucks eggs that there's no free shipping on this one, though.  But I did get a bunch of stuff that I needed for work and otherwise (and one or two fun things managed to sneak their way in there).  No judging, please  :

~ Flounce hem henley tank (dark pewter) -- http://images.jcrew.com/erez4/cache/images_eiec_27_27271_27271_GY6791_tif_c50c0bfb9c87191c.jpg
~ Piped-and-twisted pocket cardigan (dark indigo) -- http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Shop_By_Category/sweaters/cotton/PRDOVR~26139/99101998172/ENE~1+2+3+22+4294967294+20~~~0~15~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~piped%20and%20twisted/26139.jsp
~ Drapey wool Caswell jacket (black) -- http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Feature_Assortment/catalogjcrewcomexclusives/jacketsouterwear/PRDOVR~27127/99102022279/ENE~1+2+3+22+4294967294+20~~~0~15~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~caswell/27127.jsp
~ Tailored linen Piper jacket (light flax) -- http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Feature_Assortment/catalogjcrewcomexclusives/suiting/PRDOVR~25543/99101992753/ENE~1+2+3+22+4294967294+20~~~0~15~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~piper/25543.jsp
~ Drapey supper short (black) -- http://images.jcrew.com/erez4/cache/images_eiec_27_27543_27543_BK0001_tif_bc1a0be289221903.jpg
~ Skinny leather belt (black)
~ Stretch double-serge pencil skirt (papaya) -- http://images.jcrew.com/erez4/cache/images_eiec_22_22659_22659_OR5373_tif_1ce70a5242b01773.jpg
~ Stretch double-serge pencil skirt (natural) -- http://images.jcrew.com/erez4/cache/images_eiec_22_22659_22659_NA6445_tif_24b30a6652d81787.jpg
~ Perfect-fit slim scoopneck tee (black)
~ Perfect-fit slim scoopneck tee (heather gray)
~ Perfect-fit short-sleeve V-neck tee (black)
~ Perfect-fit short-sleeve V-neck tee (heather gray)


----------



## natcolb65

Baltimore said:


> i think it will look fine. i am going to wash mine tonight and then maybe cut off some length tomorrow. the edge is seriously unfinished. i can't imagine that it would hold up well if it stayed floor length.


 
Thanks Baltimore, I'm gonna go to the store and see if they have it. I hate paying for shipping!!!


----------



## Baltimore

natcolb65 said:


> Thanks Baltimore, I'm gonna go to the store and see if they have it. I hate paying for shipping!!!



it just occurred to me since i purchased it at full price that i could take the dress to the store and have them alter it for free since i am a card member.


----------



## DC-Cutie

*samhainophobia*  - you did a tad bit of shopping!  Nice selections

*Eclipse* - since you're 5'9", I think the dress will fit you just fine


----------



## lulu3955

I recently ordered the Silk Chiffon Whitney Gown in Black.  I'm 5-8 and a US size 14. I ordered a size 14 and the internal corset the bottom band measured 33.5" around where the rib cage sits. That seems really really small especially for a size 14. I've got small shoulders and a small rib cage (34.5") and managed to squeeze into the dress but it was very uncomfortable. So my question would be *Do all the sizes have the same internal "corsets" measurement?* I'm thinking of maybe ordering a size 16 but IDK if it'll help. 

*samhainophobia-* Great picks!


----------



## samhainophobia

DC-Cutie said:


> *samhainophobia* - you did a tad bit of shopping! Nice selections


 
Haha...yep!  Kind of embarrassing when you look at it all together, but damn, when you completely change sizes and have to replace your entire wardrobe because you can't fit into any of your clothes anymore, you wind up buying a metric ton of stuff!

*baltimore*, did the dress shrink at all after washing?  My Gypsy 05 maxi shrunk a bit...started out way too long, and then after I washed it it got to a point where it was tolerable with flip-flops.  Good call on the free alterations, though!


----------



## ohbytheway

I'm so bummed.  I just received notice that the dress I ordered is out of stock.  I needed it for this Saturday and I don't want to have to go out and get something else.  I've never had this happen with the crew but I'm seriously irritated.


----------



## DC-Cutie

ohbytheway said:


> I'm so bummed. I just received notice that the dress I ordered is out of stock. I needed it for this Saturday and I don't want to have to go out and get something else. I've never had this happen with the crew but I'm seriously irritated.


 
what dress (style number or link), color ans size do you need?  I'm going to J. Crew at lunch and don't mind looking for you.  The store can ship to you.


----------



## Noegirl05

I am going down to Williamsburg soon and plan to check out the factory store there! Hope they have some good stuff!!!


----------



## jordanjordan

Noegirl05 said:


> I am going down to Williamsburg soon and plan to check out the factory store there! Hope they have some good stuff!!!



Beware of the outlet stores.  The "Factory Outlet" stores are actually a completely different line than the retail stores.  The "clearance stores" (in Lynchburg and somewhere in NC) sell retail clothes at discount prices because they are returns or damaged, etc.  The "Factory Outlet" stores sell their own line of products that sometimes may resemble the cut or style of a past retail item but are made specifically for the outlet.

I have been shopping at J.Crew for a long time both retail and factory outlet and I refuse to buy anything at the outlet anymore except t shirts and other items that don't traditionally last a long time.  The retail store has far superior quality and the prices aren't much better at the outlet when you consider you are getting a much lower quality piece.  It's really disappointing.  I do however highly recommend the clearance stores!


----------



## jordanjordan

Oh and while you're in Williamsburg try "The Cheese Shop" if you like sandwiches.  It's amazingggggg.


----------



## DC-Cutie

jordanjordan said:


> Beware of the outlet stores.  The "Factory Outlet" stores are actually a completely different line than the retail stores.  The "clearance stores" (in Lynchburg and somewhere in NC) sell retail clothes at discount prices because they are returns or damaged, etc.  The "Factory Outlet" stores sell their own line of products that sometimes may resemble the cut or style of a past retail item but are made specifically for the outlet.



I went to the clearance store in NC (little town near Ashville) and I had a FIELD day .  ITA with you about the quality.  I only get tees, tanks, flipflops and accessories from the outlets


----------



## Noegirl05

Thanks for the advice!!! Last time I went I bought several ruffle tops for work and they have held up well and they were $19.99 however I will keep this in mind this time!


----------



## ohbytheway

DC Cutie, thanks for the offer but I had them do a store search and the Bazaar Tunic dress is nowhere to be found.  I was at the Reston store yesterday and picked up some other things.
baby pink tank
sequined striped tank
capri's
I'm happy with the new purchases.


----------



## DC-Cutie

ohbytheway said:


> DC Cutie, thanks for the offer but I had them do a store search and the Bazaar Tunic dress is nowhere to be found. I was at the Reston store yesterday and picked up some other things.
> baby pink tank
> sequined striped tank
> capri's
> I'm happy with the new purchases.


 
call Georgetowns (damn, I sound like a broken record).  Yesterday, I saw the Bazaar shirts and skirts.  There may be one tucked away in the back.  I seem to have the best luck there.


----------



## alex.losee

So I'm pretty obsessed with my new purchases from the new collection.....


----------



## plilly3

Eek placed a big order this morning- I was up early for the sale section update- as usual, big update after a code ends. I hope it all ships!

I placed two orders this morning  (I swear they updated twice)

Carlin coat in bright hydrangea






Eden blazer in iris





Sunshine peony skirt





Chambray popover





Celosia cardigan (I got it in the bright yellow color Jcrew calls honey)


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^I have that sunshine peony skirt and I love it!!!!!!!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

ShoeLover said:


> ^^^I have that sunshine peony skirt and I love it!!!!!!!



Me too! I bought it on sale with the extra 20% off a few weeks ago and it is great!


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^What kind of shoes do you wear with it?
I can only imagine myself wearing it with gold strappy sandals. I am not creative and that's why I'm asking! TIA!


----------



## samhainophobia

ShoeLover said:


> ^^^What kind of shoes do you wear with it?
> I can only imagine myself wearing it with gold strappy sandals. I am not creative and that's why I'm asking! TIA!


 
*ShoeLover* -- I don't have it, but just at a quick glance, I think it would look great with pink heels (yep, I have a pair!  actually more versatile than you'd think ), nude patent heels, camel heels, dark brown heels...gold strappy sandals would be pretty too .


----------



## plilly3

ShoeLover said:


> ^^^What kind of shoes do you wear with it?
> I can only imagine myself wearing it with gold strappy sandals. I am not creative and that's why I'm asking! TIA!



I agree with samhainophobia- I'm wearing my sunshine peony cardigan tomorrow to a graduation and I was playing around with shoe choices to go with the cardigan- nude heels, pink heels (I have like 4 pairs ), yellow heels, navy heels...the list goes on and on!


----------



## yangmiumiu

Anyone knows anything about this jacket?http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...~90~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~balzer/28075.jsp

IT's so pricy but so chic looking. I love it. How does it fit?


----------



## hellokatiegirl

ShoeLover said:


> ^^^What kind of shoes do you wear with it?
> I can only imagine myself wearing it with gold strappy sandals. I am not creative and that's why I'm asking! TIA!



I like the idea of gold strappy sandals. I don't have a pair, but if you do that would be really cute! Personally, I was thinking pink or nude shoes would go well too.


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Yes! Thanks! That's a really good idea! The only problem now is that I only seem to have black shoes! I really need some nude ones!


----------



## samhainophobia

So I finally got around to wearing the Linen-Silk City Pants today -- http://www.polyvore.com/linen-silk_city_pant_crew_cobblestone/thing?id=11311580.  They are so freaking awesome I can't stand it.  (And so cheap!  I think I got them for about $20 on sale.)  So comfy, SO cute, and they manage to look really polished even with a t-shirt and flip-flops.  

(My OOTD: black J. Crew perfect fit short-sleeve scoopneck t-shirt, J. Crew linen-silk city pants (elastic cuff worn at upper calf, so capri-length), Maya Brenner gold asymmetrical mini-initial necklace, black leather Rainbow narrow-strap flip-flops.)

I bet they'd look super cute with heels, too.  Looking forward to trying that out.

Hey, J. Crew?  Please to make these in other colors.  I would sell my right arm and naming rights to my (admittedly very unlikely) hypothetical firstborn for a pair of these in slate gray.  And black, sigh... *gets misty*  I may have to try the Silky Linen Slouchy Pant, I guess.

Fit is TTS, and awesome.


----------



## DC-Cutie

samhainophobia said:


> So I finally got around to wearing the Linen-Silk City Pants today -- http://www.polyvore.com/linen-silk_city_pant_crew_cobblestone/thing?id=11311580.  They are so freaking awesome I can't stand it.  (And so cheap!  I think I got them for about $20 on sale.)  So comfy, SO cute, and they manage to look really polished even with a t-shirt and flip-flops.
> 
> (My OOTD: black J. Crew perfect fit short-sleeve scoopneck t-shirt, J. Crew linen-silk city pants (elastic cuff worn at upper calf, so capri-length), Maya Brenner gold asymmetrical mini-initial necklace, black leather Rainbow narrow-strap flip-flops.)
> 
> I bet they'd look super cute with heels, too.  Looking forward to trying that out.
> 
> Hey, J. Crew?  Please to make these in other colors.  I would sell my right arm and naming rights to my (admittedly very unlikely) hypothetical firstborn for a pair of these in slate gray.  And black, sigh... *gets misty*  I may have to try the Silky Linen Slouchy Pant, I guess.
> 
> Fit is TTS, and awesome.



sounds cute, but...
:useless:


----------



## Winterbaby

Does anyone know if there will be any codes coming up soon?
I'm dying to place an order but would love a code...


----------



## samhainophobia

DC-Cutie said:


> sounds cute, but...
> :useless:


 
Ha.  *sam* is useless with a camera!  But I will try to take some pics and post them tomorrow.


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Yes!!!!


----------



## Noegirl05

Winterbaby said:


> Does anyone know if there will be any codes coming up soon?
> I'm dying to place an order but would love a code...



Ummm you just missed one... 20% off how did you miss that?


----------



## ShoeLover

*samhainophobia*-I just ordered the pants! I've always liked them and your description just did it for me! I can't wait to receive them!


----------



## samhainophobia

^ Yay!  I hope you love them as much as I do!


----------



## J_L33

samhainophobia said:


> So I finally got around to wearing the Linen-Silk City Pants today -- http://www.polyvore.com/linen-silk_city_pant_crew_cobblestone/thing?id=11311580. They are so freaking awesome I can't stand it. (And so cheap! I think I got them for about $20 on sale.) So comfy, SO cute, and they manage to look really polished even with a t-shirt and flip-flops.
> 
> (My OOTD: black J. Crew perfect fit short-sleeve scoopneck t-shirt, J. Crew linen-silk city pants (elastic cuff worn at upper calf, so capri-length), Maya Brenner gold asymmetrical mini-initial necklace, black leather Rainbow narrow-strap flip-flops.)
> 
> I bet they'd look super cute with heels, too. Looking forward to trying that out.
> 
> Hey, J. Crew? Please to make these in other colors. I would sell my right arm and naming rights to my (admittedly very unlikely) hypothetical firstborn for a pair of these in slate gray. And black, sigh... *gets misty* I may have to try the Silky Linen Slouchy Pant, I guess.
> 
> Fit is TTS, and awesome.


 
How did you manage to get them for so cheap???


----------



## samhainophobia

They eventually went on sale for $19.99 .


----------



## J_L33

samhainophobia said:


> They eventually went on sale for $19.99 .


 
Online or in store?

Edit: nvm, I see it online too...too bad my size is gone.


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Keep checking!! I checked yesterday (after sam's post) and they didn't have my size. But this morning they did so I placed my order!


----------



## Winterbaby

Anyone have the stretch wool pencil skirt?
Just wondering how the fit is - if its true to size.


----------



## jordanjordan

http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...nt/NewArrivals/dresses/PRDOVR~26692/26692.jsp

This is the most amazing fitting dress ever.  And the fabric is soooo nice.  I got a sample at the sample sale of it and I was sad that I couldn't find it online because I'd like to get it in other colors but it popped up today with the new additions!  I highly recommend it, it looks like a million bucks.


----------



## samhainophobia

I'm getting to the point where I'm all ruffled out, but this is pretty cute.  

Rogue Ruffle Dress -- http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Feature_Assortment/NewArrivals/dresses/PRDOVR~27607/27607.jsp

I already have a similar dress, though (charcoal gray sleeveless shift with ruffles) so will be able to resist.

Also -- for serious?  http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Feature_Assortment/NewArrivals/pants/PRDOVR~25950/25950.jsp


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^haha, I kinda like those pants!


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^:d


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^That was supposed to be this. 
Anyway, I just  came back from J.Crew and I got these two:










The skirt was marked down to $49.99 (see below) and the necklace was $29.99. The skirt is sooo pretty and the necklace looked really great on my black tee so I had to get it. And then, get this! I was about to pay and they told me the total was $60 something. And I asked the cashier if he got the necklace and he was like "yes, I got it. Both items are $29.99"  Needless to say I am really happy with my purchase


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^I've admired that skirt for so long, but I'm kind iffy on how it would look on me personally, being that i'm more bottom heavy :/


----------



## J_L33

Question: I currently don't live near a J.Crew store, so, do stores have better sales/deals than online?


----------



## alex.losee

Yes the stores have better deals.


----------



## ShoeLover

MichelleAntonia said:


> ^I've admired that skirt for so long, but I'm kind iffy on how it would look on me personally, being that i'm more bottom heavy :/


I am very heavy on top and that's why I loved this skirt! Anything that distracts from my big chest is always a good buy for me


----------



## surlygirl

that skirt is adorable, *ShoeLover*. didn't see it in my local stores, but may have to go back for another look!


----------



## elle tee

Winterbaby said:


> Anyone have the stretch wool pencil skirt?
> Just wondering how the fit is - if its true to size.



Do you mean the one from the suiting collection?  I have that one from a couple years ago and found it to run a bit big.  Generally, I find that J.Crew bottoms run TTS to one size big.


----------



## jordanjordan

I find that J.Crew bottoms run pretty TTS, but I think they are a little slim through the thigh and that's where I'm largest so I usually size up so that I can take in the waist if necessary and not have puckering.


----------



## Baltimore

i finally washed my racerback maxi dress. it actually shrunk up quite a bit and i don't think it needs altering. i am going to wear it this weekend, and depending on how the raw hem holds up, i may just leave it as a maxi and not alter it to knee length.


----------



## JennyS315

I just got this in wild pacific during the 20% off swimwear sale. I really like it!


----------



## dopey

Has anyone tried the Camden brogues? I've been loving them online (no jcrew in my country).. And now I'm seriously planning to order it in nutmeg. 

How is it size wise? I've wide feet. Are they comfy? I would really appreciate your comments and advice!! 

TIA!


----------



## jello_1955

Got these at the outlet today.  Not sure about the seersucker pants yet.


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Jello* - lovely new pieces.  You gotta keep the seersucker pants, they timeless and great for those hot day.  Like your watch, too!


----------



## samhainophobia

Hi ladies!  Wanted to post a big rave for the drapey wool Caswell jacket.  I got it in my last order and am wearing it today with a black cami, gray pencil skirt (CoH Zoe in Carbon -- great, great skirt, BTW.  Highly recommended.), and black peep-toe heels.  It is awesome.  Sorry, no pic.  (I know, I know.  This thread is useless without pics.)

I wasn't sure what "drapey wool" would be like, but it's an incredibly lightweight, almost tissue-weight fabric that's wonderful for summer.  It drapes beautifully, and is a stylish and unexpected alternative to a traditional blazer.  I _really_ like it, and think I'm going to get a ton of wear out of it.  Two thumbs up.

Fits TTS.  I took my usual size 6.

Drapey wool Caswell jacket -- http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Feature_Assortment/catalogjcrewcomexclusives/jacketsouterwear/PRDOVR~27127/99102022279/ENE~1+2+3+22+4294967294+20~~~0~15~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~caswell/27127.jsp

*jello*, love the silk cami!  It looks great on you.


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Sam* - we can't keep going through this with you  - LOL...  pull that camera out and let us see these outfits.   PLEASE!!!  I was thinking about that jacket, still on the fence.  Does it fit really slouchy or more of a relaxed slouchy?


----------



## samhainophobia

I know.  I'm a horrible tease .  I'm often posting from work (shh!), but will try to remember to take pics when I'm getting dressed.

I'd call it "polished slouchy."  The body of the jacket is fitted (though not tight -- the lightweight material is very comfortable), and the slouchy part is the collar/lapels.  It's really gorgeous.  You should give it a shot!


----------



## samhainophobia

*DC-Cutie*!  PSA -- the Caswell jacket went on sale this morning.  (That was fast.  Guess it wasn't selling well.)


----------



## SuLi

Hi everyone!

What do you think about this dress: http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...dresses/patternsprints/PRDOVR~26546/26546.jsp

I ordered it last night and I think it would be perfect for the humid weather have here in DC. I'm pretty short, so I don't think it will look as short on me as it does the model.


----------



## Sweetpea83

jello-great finds!! I love going to the J crew outlets!


----------



## Sweetpea83

ShoeLover said:


> ^^^That was supposed to be this.
> Anyway, I just  came back from J.Crew and I got these two:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The skirt was marked down to $49.99 (see below) and the necklace was $29.99. The skirt is sooo pretty and the necklace looked really great on my black tee so I had to get it. And then, get this! I was about to pay and they told me the total was $60 something. And I asked the cashier if he got the necklace and he was like "yes, I got it. Both items are $29.99"  Needless to say I am really happy with my purchase




I have this necklace!


----------



## Tangerine

jello_1955 said:


> Got these at the outlet today.  Not sure about the seersucker pants yet.



This white cami looks SUPER good on you!

And the dog in your avatar is making me LOLLL. He is SO cute omg!


----------



## snowflake

> What do you think about this dress: [URL="http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wome...6546/26546.jsp"]http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wome...6546/26546.jsp[/URL]


 
That dress is adorable!  What a great piece for summer.

I've been drooling over the Ares sandals in the catalog.  I love the way they look but I have a sneaking suspicion that they won't be comfy.  The footbed looks like it has no padding.  What do you ladies think of J. Crew's sandals?  Are they worth the $$$?


----------



## erinz25

snowflake said:


> That dress is adorable! What a great piece for summer.
> 
> I've been drooling over the Ares sandals in the catalog. I love the way they look but I have a sneaking suspicion that they won't be comfy. The footbed looks like it has no padding. What do you ladies think of J. Crew's sandals? Are they worth the $$$?


I purchased these a few months ago actually and ended up having to return them. The side strap's buckle comes across and hits your ankle bone - they were about the most uncomfortable shoes I'd ever put on. I thought this might just have been my experience, but when I returned them in-store she said others have said the same thing. I really liked them, but they just weren't bearable.


----------



## snowflake

> I purchased these a few months ago actually and ended up having to return them. The side strap's buckle comes across and hits your ankle bone - they were about the most uncomfortable shoes I'd ever put on. I thought this might just have been my experience, but when I returned them in-store she said others have said the same thing. I really liked them, but they just weren't bearable.


 
Thank you for your feedback!  You've officially killed my lemming for them.  My wallet is very happy!


----------



## op1

hello ladies.. do any of you own this jacket? just wondering about the fit..is it TTS? thanks
http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Navigation/Sale/AllProducts/PRDOVR~24077/99101971604/ENE~1+2+3+22+4294967294+20~15~~20+17+4294967094~15~~~~~~~/24077.jsp


----------



## prettypink120

Does anyone have the Jeweled Jardon Jacket?  I love it but was apparently too late and can't find it anywhere.


----------



## fendifemale

Hey did yall see the $10 re-useable totes with fashionistas drawn on them? I think they're cute. I ordered some silk cargo pants for $19.99 last mth. Everyone @ work loves them.


----------



## fendifemale

jello u look great!


----------



## samhainophobia

20% off sale/free ship over $150 (EXTRA20).  I used it to pick up some basics (good prices with extra 20%: long-sleeve v-neck t-shirts for $12 and short-sleeve v-necks for $10 -- and they actually have staple colors like black, white, and gray, which is really all that I wear as far as tanks or tees are concerned).  I also grabbed two dress shirts (slim stretch shirt in white and black), which I need desperately but just haven't been inspired to shop for.

Some good popbacks, too.  The Jersey Promenade Gown is back in dark pewter in four sizes (including mine!  yes!), the cute t-shirt with the stripes is finally back in navy in my size, and I also saw the Black Blossoms cardi and the Linen-Silk city pants that I was raving all over the place about a while ago.

I keep hoping that the Schoolboy blazer will pop up in my size in Pearl Gray or Butterscotch, but no dice.


----------



## Winterbaby

Thank You for the code. I just ordered a bunch of stuff I probably didnt need, but couldnt resist!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Their website kept crashing on me today, bunch of things I wanted but I no longer have the patience...


----------



## shopgirl1010

Anyone own this lace panel camisole? I'm tempted to get it but it's still around $100 after 20% off sale price. Is it worth it? or should I wait for further markdown?


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I don't have it..but I would so buy it! Love the color!


----------



## DC-Cutie

shopgirl1010 said:


> Anyone own this lace panel camisole? I'm tempted to get it but it's still around $100 after 20% off sale price. Is it worth it? or should I wait for further markdown?


 
I'd wait...


----------



## Needanotherbag

Anyone try the Reese studded sandals?  How is the fit?
http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...4+20~15~~20+17+4294966943~15~~~~~~~/24291.jsp


----------



## I Love RICE

shopgirl1010 said:


> Anyone own this lace panel camisole? I'm tempted to get it but it's still around $100 after 20% off sale price. Is it worth it? or should I wait for further markdown?


I'd wait if I were you.


----------



## J_L33

How much of a discount do you get if you work for JCrew?


----------



## samhainophobia

I haven't, but they're really cute.  Has anyone tried the "Studio Blazer" (http://tinyurl.com/28de7bd)?  It looks pretty standard, but it's $79.99 down from $200-something, and they have my size in black, and -- the only reason I'm interested in it in the first place -- they call it the "perfect travel piece" because supposedly it's wrinkle resistant.  If it really IS good for travel, I may need it.  I have a perfect black pencil skirt that doesn't wrinkle and packs like a dream, but I don't have a good blazer to take on business trips.

I'm pretty much J. Crewed out for a while, but there's some other nice stuff in the sale section right now.  I really like the double-breasted McCoy blazer (navy or black wool), though I can't really wear double-breasted cuts very well.  For people who can, that's a great-looking jacket.  The cotton Rosella dress (http://tinyurl.com/27xfdla) looks like a really cute casual knock-around summer dress.  And the slim stretch button-downs are great, and they have a lot of colors in a lot of sizes.

Pixie pants on sale, too, and we know I love those .

I just picked up the Super 120s high pencil skirt in bright plum in my last 20% off sale order, and it's a hot color.  Really fun.  If anyone's in the market for a colorful pencil skirt, I'd recommend it.  This is sacrilege, I'm sure, but I actually like the material better than the double serge.  http://tinyurl.com/27e4p6a

The Victoria Ruffle tissue cami is still in the sale section in all colors (http://tinyurl.com/26t48h2).  Everyone needs this in at least two shades.  It looks fantastic under a v-neck sweater with either a pencil skirt or slacks for work.  (Also cute with jeans or shorts, but it's one of my go-to work looks for transitional weather.  I have white and charcoal.  Still kind of toying with the idea of flamingo.)

If you're a small-medium, there are dark pewter fishnets for $5.99 (from $22.50).  http://tinyurl.com/24vbaph

And size 9 or 10, these peep-toe black/gray flats are really cute.  I wish they had my size.  This is actually the first pair of peep-toe flats I've ever liked, I think.  http://tinyurl.com/239ozvd


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^I am LOVING the blazer and the skirt!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*attention DC/MD/VA J. Crew-aholics - the whole back room of the Georgetown store has been turned into the sale room!!!!!!!! * New items already marked down.  I was there shortly after the doors were open, the area is fully stocked and my SA said, if you don't see something in your size 'ASK' because there are plenty of extra in the stock room...

Lots of shoes, jewelry, cashmere cardigans, t-shirts (most for $9.99)!!!!! There were even some items from fall on the floor 

I'll post my stuff sometime this weekend.


----------



## Noegirl05

DC- I'm heading over there!!! Did you see much suiting?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Noegirl05 said:


> DC- I'm heading over there!!! Did you see much suiting?



i saw a few jackets, but no skirts or pants.


----------



## Noegirl05

Oh okay!!! Thanks girl!


----------



## Mushy337

J_L33 said:


> How much of a discount do you get if you work for JCrew?


 30% for regular priced items and 50% off sale items


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^Wow that's a good %!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Mushy337 said:


> 30% for regular priced items and 50% off sale items



are you sure?  I think it's 50% off regular, 30% off sale..  And for certain SA's they get free items per month (I think my SA gets 5 free pieces the first week of every month)....


----------



## sheanabelle

DC-Cutie said:


> are you sure?  I think it's 50% off regular, 30% off sale..  And for certain SA's they get free items per month (I think my SA gets 5 free pieces the first week of every month)....



nope. 30% off regular. Additional 50% off sale. 
and 50% off 5 regular priced items a month.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^No wonder every time I go in there are girls asking for job applications!


----------



## DC-Cutie

sheanabelle said:


> nope. 30% off regular. Additional 50% off sale.
> and 50% off 5 regular priced items a month.



i know she gets free items, because she showed me the receipt once.  She's been with J. Crew for over 17 years and is a top seller ($1M per year).  So, perhaps she gets other perks from other SAs.  She even got 2 Rolex watches for her sales achievements (before the company went public)


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^That's amazing!


----------



## alex.losee

When you first start you get a certain amount of free items. You are correct about the SA discount. 5 things at 50% is plenty let me tell you. Because everything goes on sale. Plus a special list of certain items 60% of that changes every so often.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Cute video about the J. Crew working environment

http://online.wsj.com/video/wsj-magazine-the-crew/7F85FC19-FD2C-4228-B346-140553C89A7B.html


----------



## AngelDawn

Does anyone own the J. Crew professor cardigan?


----------



## sheanabelle

alex.losee said:


> When you first start you get a certain amount of free items. You are correct about the SA discount. 5 things at 50% is plenty let me tell you. Because everything goes on sale. Plus a special list of certain items 60% of that changes every so often.




Oh, I forgot about the 60 LIST!!! I miss working there so bad, lol. and yeah, I rarely used my 50's because it was so much better o get stuff on sale.


----------



## sheanabelle

DC-Cutie said:


> i know she gets free items, because she showed me the receipt once.  She's been with J. Crew for over 17 years and is a top seller ($1M per year).  So, perhaps she gets other perks from other SAs.  She even got 2 Rolex watches for her sales achievements (before the company went public)



oh, i wasn't saying no to the free stuff. it was the discount...it was just backwards.


----------



## shopgirl1010

Can anyone tell me how Jackie Shell fits? Is it TTS or fitted? Thanks!


----------



## samhainophobia

Extra 30% off sale and free shipping over $150 -- code is EXTRA30.  The Wool Schoolboy blazer FINALLY popped back in the colors I've been stalking (Pearl Gray and Butterscotch) -- not in my true size (6), but both sizes came back in an 8, which I figure I'll be able to swing over a sweater, and good enough for $69.

I also picked up the striped silk romper (http://images.jcrew.com/erez4/cache/images_eiec_27_27503_27503_WA8685_tif_e6470c82f87f19a8.jpg), which I have been coveting like mad.  I have a romper problem.


----------



## erinz25

I woke up at 5 AM for some unknown reason, but popped on the computer to see the 30% sale. It's shocking to see how much inventory has sold in the last 4 hours.

I bought the Super 120s Carlyle dress in black, as well as 4 cardigans and a couple silk Twyla tanks. At one point I had about $500 of items in my cart and I needed to do some drastic selective removal.


----------



## DC-Cutie

erinz25 said:


> I woke up at 5 AM for some unknown reason, but popped on the computer to see the 30% sale. It's shocking to see how much inventory has sold in the last 4 hours.
> 
> I bought the Super 120s Carlyle dress in black, as well as 4 cardigans and a couple silk Twyla tanks. At one point I had about $500 of items in my cart and I needed to do some drastic selective removal.


 
I get the best selection shopping around 3am (crazy hours, I know!).  Also, if you save links to items you're looking, sometimes they pop-up.


----------



## Eclipse4

I had everything I wanted saved in my cart on my home computer but I'm at work, so I know everything is gone. Anyone know if the 30% applies to stores also? If so, I will be there after work.


----------



## Baltimore

Eclipse4 said:


> I had everything I wanted saved in my cart on my home computer but I'm at work, so I know everything is gone. Anyone know if the 30% applies to stores also? If so, I will be there after work.



30% is in stores as well.


----------



## Eclipse4

Baltimore said:


> 30% is in stores as well.



Thanks


----------



## DC-Cutie

Baltimore said:


> 30% is in stores as well.



I called my SA at Georgetown and 30% off isn't in their store.  Might be only select stores.  I'd call before venturing out.


----------



## luvmy3girls

I was at the one is South Coast Plaza yesturday and sale stuff was extra 30% off


----------



## DC-Cutie

OK... J Crew needs to get it together!  I called Georgetown, 30% started today BUT the SA I spoke with (not my normal) said it's FINAL sale.  I could have sworn J. Crew sent an email out stating that they were doing away with FINAL sales..  uggghhh!!!


----------



## Baltimore

the j. crew in towson had 30% with final sale as well.


----------



## VeraC

On one of the J. Crew blogs there was much discussion about the in-store sales being final sale, but not the online sale.  It's maddeningly inconsistent, but I'm just relieved they don't do it for online sales any longer.


----------



## ilove$

does anyone have the starling heels? I don't know if I should even try them but I really think they are cute. Should I go for them if I'm used to miu miu and cl?


----------



## hugable

VeraC said:


> On one of the J. Crew blogs there was much discussion about the in-store sales being final sale, but not the online sale. It's maddeningly inconsistent, but I'm just relieved they don't do it for online sales any longer.


 
This is good to know!  Thank you!  I never took advantage of the final sales online because I need to be able to return if the item is not what I had in mind or if it does not fit!  I do not do ebay or anything else...I am too scared.


----------



## luvmy3girls

what I bought at the store was extra 30% off and it was final sale


----------



## queenvictoria2

DC-Cutie said:


> OK... J Crew needs to get it together!  I called Georgetown, 30% started today BUT the SA I spoke with (not my normal) said it's FINAL sale.  I could have sworn J. Crew sent an email out stating that they were doing away with FINAL sales..  uggghhh!!!




I remember that email as well


----------



## katheryn

First of all, hello and good morning! I've never posted in this thread, but I am an avid and long-time J. Crew fan. They've taken me through casual college all the way through to my present employment as an attorney. I am short, so I love that they have petite sizes! I just wish they carried some in store.

I bought some items at the store a couple of days ago and they gave me the option to buy them for the regular sale price (returnable) or with the extra 30% off (final sale). I don't mind final sale in the stores since I can see the items and try them on first. 

At the store I bought the calvary cotton skirt in the bright peach and white. It was down to $20, so the final price with the discount was $14 each. They are cute, comfy, and flattering and will be great to throw on with a polo on the weekends. The weekend before (no percent off) I bought a linen suit in the peach color (short-sleeved jacket and pencil skirt). The jacket was $60 but the skirt was still full price at $88 -- still a great price overall for a suit.

This morning I was hunting for pop backs and was rewarded with the slub cotton pencil skirt and matching Maryn jacket in natural. A great suit for the summer -- it's been in the mid-90s and humid so linen and cotton suits are a must. I had to go a size up in the skirt, but at that low price it is worth getting altered. I also added the twisted t-strap sandals in sand dune to get enough for free shipping. They will be a great neutral sandal for the weekends. I'm pretty excited about my haul! Happy shopping!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Welcome to the gang, *Katheryn *   I saw the linen suit you got, very nice color.  They had the jacket in my size but not the pants


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Welcom Katheryn.
My crew (huntington ny - long island) had 30 off yesterday but f/s.  I bought 2 jackies 39.99 each and another pr of cargo pants 19.99


----------



## LeeMiller

I hate final sale.  Was just at J.Crew in Chevy Chase and got a tank (not w/the extra 30% but that is ok) and a full priced bracelet that is perfection with a BcBg jacket that I own.  I am a little tempted by some of the sale jewelry online though.  Chevy Chase had a pretty good sale selection - but lots and lots of tees.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I wish they'd get w/ the program and switch to flat rate shipping.


----------



## DC-Cutie

talldrnkofwater said:


> I wish they'd get w/ the program and switch to flat rate shipping.


 
OK!  Gap Inc., is $7 flat rate.  Why can't J. Crew do something similar?


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^ exactly.  I placed an order, got my 30 off, but I had to spend $150.00 just to get stupid f/s.


----------



## DC-Cutie

My SA has always been great about ordering stuff for me with the Red phone and having shipping waived, no matter the costs.  And a few times she has placed the orders before 12pm, added express shipping so I'd get it the next day at no charge!

The stuff we go through to save on shipping - uugghh!


----------



## GelTea

^New to this thread, I'll have to look into Red Phone! Shipping costs are annoying, especially when I'm already paying 9% for tax. 

I got a vintage gray utility vest online last week and it is fantastic. I did pay full price for it (which I never thought I would do for j. crew), but I feel a little bit better because right now it is completely sold out. I'll post pics when I get a chance.


----------



## cjy

I got an email from them stating today was the last day of the 30%. Anyone else get that???


----------



## VeraC

Yikes! Looks like they have brought back the horrible final sale to online sales.  The latest email I received from them said "All Sales Final" in the graphic, and on the website, in the fine print on the sales page, it also says "All sales final."   

I can't believe they brought it back, and the only notice the consumer has is in tiny print on the sale front page.


----------



## erinz25

VeraC said:


> Yikes! Looks like they have brought back the horrible final sale to online sales. The latest email I received from them said "All Sales Final" in the graphic, and on the website, in the fine print on the sales page, it also says "All sales final."
> 
> I can't believe they brought it back, and the only notice the consumer has is in tiny print on the sale front page.


 My sales confirmation email states nothing of "final sale". In the past when final sales were in place, when you checked out, any final sale items will be clearly indicated in red font. I believe they have not brought back the final sale based on my experienced with my purchase on Monday.


----------



## DC-Cutie

WOW!  I just looked at the details of the sale and sure enough, here it is:


> Offer valid in J.Crew stores and online only. Offer is not valid at J.Crew Factory stores. *All sales final.* No exchanges. No returns.



only a little while back they sent out emails stating the END of Final Sales - online and in-store.  My SA even commented that she was happy becase they were receiving lots of complaints about it.

Now, they bring it back? What gives?  Time to email J. Crew!


----------



## samhainophobia

That's some ********.  And sneaky as hell to put it in the fine print after announcing the end of final sale with a bullhorn.  You'd better believe they'd be accepting my returns if I bought something I didn't like or that didn't fit me.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I called J. Crew and was simply told "yes, Final Sale has returned.  May I help you with anything else"?  Uh, yeah, stick to the email that was sent out that clearly stated: THE END OF FINAL SALES


----------



## serena11

I'm ok with final sale in the stores- I can try stuff on and just have to make solid decisions and it does cut down on the amount of so-so items that I take home but I hate the online final sale-especially when so few of the items are evern in store for me to try on in person. I placed a large order on sunday night and am eagerly awaitig the ups guy but didn't see anything about final sale when I placed that order. Should I be worried?  I was on the fence about the skirt I ordered only got it b/c not final sale...


----------



## DC-Cutie

serena11 said:


> I'm ok with final sale in the stores- I can try stuff on and just have to make solid decisions and it does cut down on the amount of so-so items that I take home but I hate the online final sale-especially when so few of the items are evern in store for me to try on in person. I placed a large order on sunday night and am eagerly awaitig the ups guy but didn't see anything about final sale when I placed that order. Should I be worried? I was on the fence about the skirt I ordered only got it b/c not final sale...


 
I wouldn't be worried about not being able to return it.  Especially since J. Crew sent out that massive email re: end to final sale AND the final sale notice was in the fine print, not in the initial email they sent out about the addtional 30% off.  

I have a feeling they will be feeling the backlash of this final sale very soon....


----------



## serena11

I think I'd be less bitter about their final sale nonsense if the prices were in line with a no return policy- but how can you offer final sale for items that are only 20% off at times?


----------



## cjy

I can't even put anything in my bag. Anyone else having a problem with the site?


----------



## cjy

I ordered something the other night and SWEAR I did not see "final sale" anywhere. It was delivered today so I sure hope it fits.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hmm, I ordered one final sale necklace and two cardis (at 30% off)... crossing my fingers that everything works out!


----------



## snowflake

I put in a call to customer service about this final sale nonsense with every intention of cancelling my order.  I was told if your order went in yesterday before 12am central time then it isn't final sale.  Luckily, my order went in at 11:52am so I dodged the final sale bullet by a mere 8 minutes!  That being said, I still this sneaky final sale business sucks eggs.  I certainly will be read the fine print several times over before I place an order for the next promo.



> I wish they'd get w/ the program and switch to flat rate shipping.


 
I'd order so much more if they switched to flat rate shipping.  Right now, I only order when there is a free shipping offer.  I think basing shipping rates on amount spent is an absoulute rip off.  A $80 cotton shirt doesn't weigh much more or require more "handling" than a $20 t-shirt, so why should you have to pay $6 more for shipping the cotton shirt?  Is it an insurance thing?  It doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## serena11

My order came in! I wish I had bought the long sleeve pleated v-neck in every color!! I also love my coral capris and dark lavender bermuda shorts. I quit shorts a few years ago and for the life of me cannot remember why. I need to start calling stores for more pleated tops!!!


----------



## shopgirl1010

I'm desperately looking for Sequin strip henley tank. (Xs-quarry)has anyone seen it recently anywhere? TIA!
http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...knitstees/noveltytanks/PRDOVR~26531/26531.jsp


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I went into the store today and they had addtl 20 off- bastards.  I bought the wildcat ombre skirt 59.99 and 20 off and I have a cardi on hold.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Nice!


----------



## Ericka

Hello! I'm new in this thread! shopgirl1010 I saw the tank your asking for one week ago in The Galleria at Houston, was the only one but maybe you can have luck. You also can try to e mail JCrew and they can look it for you at their stores. Good luck!


----------



## katrin

snowflake said:


> I put in a call to customer service about this final sale nonsense with every intention of cancelling my order.  I was told if your order went in yesterday before 12am central time then it isn't final sale.  Luckily, my order went in at 11:52am so I dodged the final sale bullet by a mere 8 minutes!  That being said, I still this sneaky final sale business sucks eggs.  I certainly will be read the fine print several times over before I place an order for the next promo.



i hope they will honor returns before that 'final sale' email went out! i placed my order wed and got it last night. i ordered 3 tops and 1 pair of shorts and they were ALL too big on me.  have they been doing vanity sizing? i really hope i can return them b/c i don't want to get them all altered. it was so disappointing. my favorite item was the silk frances cami, but still, too big!


----------



## ShoeLover

Yesterday I went to my local J.Crew to get a top I saw a few weeks ago. It was $70 (regular price) and that's why I didn't get it in the first place. But I've been dreaming about it, so yesterday I decided I had to have it. So I got there and the top was 50% off and then an additional 20%. I was soooo happy!!!!


----------



## snowflake

> i hope they will honor returns before that 'final sale' email went out! i placed my order wed and got it last night. i ordered 3 tops and 1 pair of shorts and they were ALL too big on me. have they been doing vanity sizing? i really hope i can return them b/c i don't want to get them all altered. it was so disappointing. my favorite item was the silk frances cami, but still, too big!


 
According to the CS rep I spoke to, they will.  Anything purchased on the last day of the 30% off sale is final sale.  Sorry your items didn't fit.  I wish that they'd post the measurements of each and every garment on line.  That way you'd have a better chance of ordering the right size and they'd have fewer returns.  Surely a big company like J crew has the resources to do this.  Wishful thinking on my part.


----------



## erinz25

snowflake said:


> According to the CS rep I spoke to, they will. Anything purchased on the last day of the 30% off sale is final sale. Sorry your items didn't fit. I wish that they'd post the measurements of each and every garment on line. That way you'd have a better chance of ordering the right size and they'd have fewer returns. Surely a big company like J crew has the resources to do this. Wishful thinking on my part.


 Ugh, that's awful! I can't believe they switched it up mid-sale like that.

For the future, if you call the customer service line, you're able to get measurements of all garments. In the spring, I was tentative of sizing down in a jacket on final sale, but I called in and compared to that of a jacket I already owned. 

I think their vanity sizing, specifically in tops, is getting much worse. I have been the same size for about three years now and where I used to take either a medium, large or 10, I'm now a strict medium in everything and an 8


----------



## jordanjordan

Does anyone have the Ruffled Carly Dress?

I bought it today but I'm worried about how it will hold up after laundering and stuff.  The ruffles are already pretty wrinkly and I bought it in navy and it already seems faded so I am afraid in a few months it will look terrible.


----------



## DC-Cutie

When I was at the store today, a girl came in with her final sale online purchase and was able to return it.  Apparently she (like many others) didn't realize it was final sale until after checking out and unable to cancel the order.  The manager said, they will do the return.  I guess they'd rather return than to loose a customer.


----------



## snowflake

> For the future, if you call the customer service line, you're able to get measurements of all garments. In the spring, I was tentative of sizing down in a jacket on final sale, but I called in and compared to that of a jacket I already owned.


 
Thanks!  That's good to know.  I'll try that next time before I place an order.


----------



## samhainophobia

DC-Cutie said:


> When I was at the store today, a girl came in with her final sale online purchase and was able to return it. Apparently she (like many others) didn't realize it was final sale until after checking out and unable to cancel the order. The manager said, they will do the return. I guess they'd rather return than to loose a customer.


 
Damn right.  I don't know how the hell they thought they were going to pul that bait-and-switch without losing a tremendous amount of goodwill.  I mean...really???  What a stupid idea.  If they want to bring back final sale, they need to announce it in *BIG, BOLD LETTERS*, and people are STLL going to be pissed off, but to do it in the middle of a sale like that is shady and wrong, and makes your customers feel like you're trying to trick and cheat them.  Why even try that?  I can't believe that got okay'ed.

That said, I'm still gong to be shopping with the Crew.  But I have lost my warm fuzzies from "the end of Final Sale!!!111!"


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I'm j.crewed out today
I;m normally not a fan of ombre, but I really dig this skirt
wildcat ombre skirt, frances (?) silk cami, nw pumps, mk hamilton tote.


----------



## pursemania

^^^ gorgeous on you!  Thanks for posting this pic - I just ordered it and now I know how good it looks!!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ I love j.crew printed skirts.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Very nice, *TallDrnk*!

Does anyone know if additional 20% off is still going on in stores?


----------



## J_L33

Does anyone own the scallop underwire tank (one-piece swimsuit)...do you know how it fits?
I'm 5'3" and 115 lbs (32D) and was wondering if a size 4 will fit me. I know that there are size charts on the site, but my body is a weird shape since my waist is 25 (XS/0) and my boobs are large.


----------



## Sweetpea83

You look great, talldrnk!


----------



## cjy

Talldrnk you look lovely. I have been eyeing that blouse, I think I may break down. It looked stunning on you. Glad you got the skirt, looks great!


----------



## Lola

DC-Cutie said:


> Very nice, *TallDrnk*!
> 
> Does anyone know if additional 20% off is still going on in stores?


 
I did some major hauling yesterday and the 20% sale was still on.


----------



## samhainophobia

lolwut

http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Shop_By_Category/sweaters/cotton/PRDOVR~25697/99101986951/ENE~1+2+3+22+4294967294+20~~~0~90~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~sequin/25697.jsp

Honestly, some of these pieces just make me want to bang my head against a wall.  Repeatedly.  

This, on the other hand, is TDF.

http://images.jcrew.com/erez4/cache/images_eiec_26_26162_26162_WA8319_tif_d9a60c5fdd3d1985.jpg


----------



## rainyjewels

talldrnkofwater said:


> I'm j.crewed out today
> I;m normally not a fan of ombre, but I really dig this skirt
> wildcat ombre skirt, frances (?) silk cami, nw pumps, mk hamilton tote.



omg! it looks SO CUTE on you!! i'm totally ordering it now


----------



## DC-Cutie

*TallDrnk* - I needed that skirt in my life, so the first J. crew had only a size 2, the next one I went to had a 12!  Ugghhh!!!!  Guess I'll have to order online.  It looks great on you!


----------



## cjy

I had really wanted the seagrass tunic, anyone famliar with it? I can't seem to download a picture on their site from home. Anyway they were low on sizes and mine popped up today so I pulld the trigger. It has fringe and it just spoke to me. If anyone k ows what I am talking about and has anythoughts, let me know.


----------



## serena11

yay.final sale is back. I hate how their final sale is just their sale without a return option- the prices aren't really low enough to warrant the no return.


----------



## cjy

They took away the 30% discount too. Oh well. Forget that. I WANT 30%!!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

OK...  J. Crew has thrown me for the ultimate loop.  I know I read the email and jumped for joy when it read: END OF FINAL SALE.

What gives?  and if it's going to be final sale, a discount on top would be nice..


----------



## jordanjordan

What is the deal with no price adjustments on items you use a student/teacher discount with?  I feel like the student teacher discount is kind of a rip off now.  Before you could use it on sale and other things but now it is only for full price and then if something you bought goes on sale for less you can't price adjust?!


----------



## samhainophobia

DC-Cutie said:


> OK... J. Crew has thrown me for the ultimate loop. I know I read the email and jumped for joy when it read: END OF FINAL SALE.
> 
> What gives? and if it's going to be final sale, a discount on top would be nice..


 
They must have started losing a lot of money once they started letting people return sale items.  That's the only explanation I can think of.


----------



## cjy

DC-Cutie said:


> OK... J. Crew has thrown me for the ultimate loop. I know I read the email and jumped for joy when it read: END OF FINAL SALE.
> 
> What gives? and if it's going to be final sale, a discount on top would be nice..


 I STILL do not understand why they took away the extra 30%???? The sale prices are not good enough. They were just running that, so why would I buy now when a week ago it was an extra 30????


----------



## Noegirl05

Yeah I looked today and thought okayyyyyyy so what's the incentive for buying without being able to return?!?!?


----------



## DC-Cutie

i got sucked into the store (looking for a skirt) and noticed items I purchased yesterday were marked down (some by at least $20), but THANKFULLY the receipt isn't marked final sale.  So I re-purchased today and will return the duplicates tomorrow.


----------



## Beach Bum

I bought 8 skirts and 2 jeweled flip flops....and a cute tank top today...LOVE it all!


----------



## queenvictoria2

DC-Cutie said:


> OK...  J. Crew has thrown me for the ultimate loop.*  I know I read the email and jumped for joy when it read: END OF FINAL SALE.*
> 
> What gives?  and if it's going to be final sale, a discount on top would be nice..



I read that email too AND one of the SA at my local store had told me the same thing


----------



## hellokatiegirl

jordanjordan said:


> What is the deal with no price adjustments on items you use a student/teacher discount with?  I feel like the student teacher discount is kind of a rip off now.  Before you could use it on sale and other things but now it is only for full price and then if something you bought goes on sale for less you can't price adjust?!



Yes, I agree. They only recently started doing this...a few months ago I was still getting the discount of sale things which was awesome, but no more!


----------



## plilly3

hellokatiegirl said:


> Yes, I agree. They only recently started doing this...a few months ago I was still getting the discount of sale things which was awesome, but no more!



I was so mad the day I found out you couldn't use the student discount on top of sale- the sales associate acted like I was an idiot for not knowing. 

In other news, there was a pretty big sale restock a little while ago- might order a couple of things since I have never had a problem returning final sale stuff at my store


----------



## talldrnkofwater

they've added a lot of merchandise to the crappy final sale.  there is a skirt that I want.  Iirc Rainyjewels has the same skirt
http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...4+20~15~~20+17+4294967054~15~~~~~~~/26578.jsp


----------



## yellow08

DC-Cutie said:


> OK...  J. Crew has thrown me for the ultimate loop.  I know I read the email and jumped for joy when it read: END OF FINAL SALE.
> 
> What gives?  and if it's going to be final sale, a discount on top would be nice..



Exactly!!!
I have a few items in my shopping bag but I'm going to wait until they issue a discount. What I have in my cart, I like but I would love it more with  20-30% off plus free shipping


----------



## Needanotherbag

I had to place an order last night, some items I've really wanted ended up in final sale, I did find a free shipping code at JCA blog...
HB567L


----------



## J_L33

Wait...so if you place an item in your cart, other people can't purchase it?

Also, is anyone else drooling over the fall lookbook items as I am? 
I especially looove the cozy cardigans and the cropped charcoal jacket..and the sleek leather jacket...and the tights...


----------



## talldrnkofwater

My store still has 20 off.  I pray that it's still on tmrw because I have a skirt on hold.  I am also returning a pr of shoes that I ordered during the 30.  Luckily, my receipt isn't marked final sale.


----------



## PaprBagPrincess

I picked up several skirts that always manage to disappear during the % off sales; very shady  but the prices were right...


----------



## serena11

I think some items are removed for the additional % off sales which is not playing fair. I also swear I have seen them raise prices before the additional % off on some items. Their final sale prices are not good at all.


----------



## DC-Cutie

i haven't seen them raise prices, but I have seen products removed during % off, only to reappear when it's over.  I emailed J. Crew and the answer I was given was that it's an inventory thing.  Inventory is updated M-F only!  

Wrong, because I've seen things appear and disappear and reappear again over the weekend.


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ hey, *DC*! 

I don't understand why they have the extra percentage off in-store, but not online or vice versa. I really would like a couple of the skirts that I can't find in store, but I want the additional percentage off. 

here's hoping that an online promotion is imminent!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Yesterday, I bought Turkish delight pencil skirt.  I am turning into a real j.crew printed skirt whore.  
It was 59.99 and 20 off
http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...Category/skirts/pencil/PRDOVR~22966/22966.jsp


----------



## snowflake

I'm still waiting for my order from the 30% off promo to arrive.  Why is UPS delivery to Canada so unbearably slow?


----------



## Sweetpea83

talldrnkofwater said:


> Yesterday, I bought Turkish delight pencil skirt.  I am turning into a real j.crew printed skirt whore.
> It was 59.99 and 20 off
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Shop_By_Category/skirts/pencil/PRDOVR~22966/22966.jsp




Ooh pretty!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

talldrnkofwater said:


> Yesterday, I bought Turkish delight pencil skirt.  I am turning into a real j.crew printed skirt whore.
> It was 59.99 and 20 off
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Shop_By_Category/skirts/pencil/PRDOVR~22966/22966.jsp



we're going to be twinz, 2 times over .  I got this skirt a while back and LOVE it, get so many compliments.  BUT be warned, it is delicate fabric and prone to a little snagging if you wear bracelets, watch, ring, etc..

and you were my inspiration to get the ombre print skirt!  I really like it, fit perfectly.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

DC Cutie, thanks for the tip! It's such a beautiful skirt.  What color top and shoes do you wear it with?
Isn't that ombre skirt the best?  Normally, I'm not a big fan of ombre, but this skirt is really nice.


----------



## DC-Cutie

talldrnkofwater said:


> DC Cutie, thanks for the tip! It's such a beautiful skirt.  What color top and shoes do you wear it with?
> Isn't that ombre skirt the best?  Normally, I'm not a big fan of ombre, but this skirt is really nice.



I've worn it dressy - with a nice crisp white button up and CL Lady Claude in Marron Glace

Dressed down with a tee-shirt, jean jacket, brown belt and Vineyard flipflops


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ very cute, thanks for the tips


----------



## DC-Cutie

possible look for work this week


----------



## cjy

^ Nice!!! I love it!!!


----------



## yellow08

DC-Cutie said:


> possible look for work this week



Very cute! 

I saw that skirt and I tried it on but the sizing was a little off (still want it) I ended up picking up the purple/pinkish skirt instead...

Please post IRL pics if u decide to wear it this week!


----------



## DC-Cutie

cjy said:


> ^ Nice!!! I love it!!!



Thanks 



yellow08 said:


> Very cute!
> 
> I saw that skirt and I tried it on but the sizing was a little off (still want it) I ended up picking up the purple/pinkish skirt instead...
> 
> Please post IRL pics if u decide to wear it this week!



Thanks.  I said "possible", because it's supposed to be 100-damn degrees sometime this week.  But, if I do, I will certainly post a few pics...


----------



## cjy

^ I know what you mean! It was 92 today. We have high humidity, hard to look/feel cute when you are melting.


----------



## luvmy3girls

Love that outfit..I have the same necklace, actually wearing it today.


----------



## DC-Cutie

luvmy3girls said:


> Love that outfit..I have the same necklace, actually wearing it today.


 
me too!!!    It's become my go-to necklace


----------



## luvmy3girls

^^does yours smell like metal? the smell is killing me...smells like a penny


----------



## DC-Cutie

luvmy3girls said:


> ^^does yours smell like metal? the smell is killing me...smells like a penny


 
**lifts necklace to take a sniff**  nope, doesn't smell like metal..


----------



## Sweetpea83

DC-cute outfit..especially love the heels...


----------



## luvmy3girls

DC-Cutie said:


> **lifts necklace to take a sniff** nope, doesn't smell like metal..


 haha..ok! maybe its just me


----------



## talldrnkofwater

DC- i want that skirt, now its marked down.  But its so hot I'm having trouble w/ what to wear to work this week....anyway, I jumped the gun and bought these really cute shorts (i only wear shorts on vacay but i think I'm going to have to incorperate these into my weekend wear)
my store still had 20 off.  I didn't buy the tee shirt, I ll just wear a hanes mens tee for the slouchy look.  My shoes are enzo, and the necklaces are from h&m and f21


----------



## DC-Cutie

cute!!!!  I wanted those shorts, but my store didn't have my size.  I like the way the t-shirt slouches (is that one on sale?)


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ yeah, iirc it was 14.99 or 19.99
they also have a pr of silk shorts that I want.  They have a tribal-ish print but they didnt have my size.


----------



## surlygirl

cute outfits, *DC *& *talldrink*!!!

I want that skirt, too. Grrrr ... is the 20% still going on in store? 

I never wear shorts either, but did love those, too! you are making me reconsider not getting them, *talldrink*!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Surlygirl- they still had 20 off yesterday, not sure if its still on today.
Yeah, i've been stalking those shorts forever but never tried them on till saturday.  I decided I had to get them and bought them yesterday.  This may be the start of something new for me.  lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

OK, so I'm wearing my Polyvore outfit today with a minor adjustment.  Because of the weather, I decided to wear a v-neck tee and topped it with this suede shirt that I have, but left it open so it looks like a jacket 

I'll post pics this evening.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ very cute.  I wonder if they still have the 20 off promo in store.  I may need that skirt you are wearing DC.  Or, I'll just save my money and get those Jeffrey campbell flats that KK has.


----------



## DC-Cutie

talldrnkofwater said:


> ^^ very cute. I wonder if they still have the 20 off promo in store. I may need that skirt you are wearing DC. Or, I'll just save my money and get those Jeffrey campbell flats that KK has.


 
I say get the skirt!!  I love the flats, but I love this skirt even more


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ lol- enabler.


----------



## chicago.style

talldrnkofwater said:


>



You make wearing shorts look good! I am so jealous. I just can't pull off short shorts. I'm positive its a confidence thing and you just radiate luxurious ease!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ lol- thanks.  Now lets see if i can really pull them off once I step out of the dressing room and into the streets.  Normally, I only wear shorts on vacay, but I'm going out this weekend and I'm wearing this outfit...we shall see.... I guess it's just like wearing a mini right?


----------



## chicago.style

talldrnkofwater said:


> I guess it's just like wearing a mini right?



Only cooler. Anyone can wear a miniskirt.


----------



## DC-Cutie

OK, here's my Polyvore outfit:


----------



## snowflake

talldrnkofwater & DC-Cutie, you both look amazing!  

I finally got my 30% off order.  The Crystal Carlye necklace is just beautiful. I love it, love it, love it!  The silk camisole is great too and I wish I'd ordered more in different colour.  I liked the 9" chino shorts I got in my last order so much that I purchased another pair in the exact same size.  To my great disappointment, they don't fit the same.  The new pair are an inch larger all around! Aaargh!!!  Why???


----------



## CashmereFiend

J.Crew in my area is still having an additional 20% off sale items at the stores (final sale, though). Just FYI!


----------



## surlygirl

thanks, *Cashmere*! good (or bad!) to know.


----------



## fieryfashionist

I received this the other week and am completely in love too!! 




snowflake said:


> talldrnkofwater & DC-Cutie, you both look amazing!
> 
> I finally got my 30% off order.  *The Crystal Carlye necklace is just beautiful. I love it, love it, love it!  *The silk camisole is great too and I wish I'd ordered more in different colour.  I liked the 9" chino shorts I got in my last order so much that I purchased another pair in the exact same size.  To my great disappointment, they don't fit the same.  The new pair are an inch larger all around! Aaargh!!!  Why???


----------



## fieryfashionist

*talldrnk *and *DC* - You both look great!!!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

DC - I love that outfit.  I went to the store today (again) they didn't have my size in the skirt...oh well, I guess the JC flats are next on the list.  THey still had 20 off.


----------



## Sweetpea83

DC-fab outfit! You're rocking it!


----------



## yellow08

fieryfashionist said:


> *talldrnk *and *DC* - You both look great!!!


Yes!!! they both look fab!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Thank you *Sweetpea and Yellow08*


----------



## laru

Have any of you all seen the Cropped Ripstop Cargo Pants in store? The look to be really cute...I think I may want to order them. But then again, the fabric looks weird in the online pic.

JCREW CROPPED RIPSTOP CARGO


----------



## talldrnkofwater

My store had 30 off final sale clearance.  I finally got my grubby hands on the ruffled carly dress 59.99 and 30 off
http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...Hash=6a2bba209c1eecd30963bb12a0cb8826b7b55fa9

ikat skirt
http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_...Hash=114c9b6c856c2383b6c6421546045becf9a5b4b9

in white 14.99 and 30 off
http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_...Hash=611bb7dbc5600bc94175b1bb15c9e61b89db08bb

and a necklace ive been stalking - scattered fireball strand necklace.

DC, i tried on your skirt in a size 8 and it wouldnt even get pass my hips.  they only had smaller sizes.


----------



## Sweetpea83

laru said:


> Have any of you all seen the Cropped Ripstop Cargo Pants in store? The look to be really cute...I think I may want to order them. But then again, the fabric looks weird in the online pic.
> 
> JCREW CROPPED RIPSTOP CARGO




I really like them..you should order them!


----------



## Sweetpea83

talldrnkofwater said:


> My store had 30 off final sale clearance.  I finally got my grubby hands on the ruffled carly dress 59.99 and 30 off
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Shop_By_Category/pants/utility/PRDOVR~28138/28138.jsp?bmForm=search_topnav&bmFormID=1278737155132&bmUID=1278737155133&bmIsForm=true&bmPrevTemplate=%2FAST%2FBrowse%2FWomenBrowse%2FWomen_Shop_By_Category%2Fpants%2Futility%2FPRDOVR~28138%2F28138.jsp&bmText=searchTerm&searchTerm=21494&bmImage=findIt.x&bmImage=findIt.y&bmImage=findIt&findIt.x=0&findIt.y=0&bmHidden=PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524441804056&bmHidden=FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302041221&bmFields=bmForm%2CbmFormID%2CbmUID%2CbmIsForm%2CbmPrevTemplate%2CbmText%2CbmImage%2CbmHidden&bmHash=6a2bba209c1eecd30963bb12a0cb8826b7b55fa9
> 
> ikat skirt
> http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_...Hash=114c9b6c856c2383b6c6421546045becf9a5b4b9
> 
> in white 14.99 and 30 off
> http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_...Hash=611bb7dbc5600bc94175b1bb15c9e61b89db08bb
> 
> and a necklace ive been stalking - scattered fireball strand necklace.
> 
> DC, i tried on your skirt in a size 8 and it wouldnt even get pass my hips.  they only had smaller sizes.




I absolutely love the ikat skirt!!


----------



## cjy

talldrnkofwater said:


> My store had 30 off final sale clearance. I finally got my grubby hands on the ruffled carly dress 59.99 and 30 off
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...Hash=6a2bba209c1eecd30963bb12a0cb8826b7b55fa9
> 
> ikat skirt
> http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_...Hash=114c9b6c856c2383b6c6421546045becf9a5b4b9
> 
> in white 14.99 and 30 off
> http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_...Hash=611bb7dbc5600bc94175b1bb15c9e61b89db08bb
> 
> and a necklace ive been stalking - scattered fireball strand necklace.
> 
> DC, i tried on your skirt in a size 8 and it wouldnt even get pass my hips. they only had smaller sizes.


 I love that skirt!!!!!!


----------



## snowflake

I wish J Crew would hurry up and open a few stores in Canada already!  You guys are killing me with all the great deals you're scoring at the stores.  I haven't been tempted by the final sale on the website but if they offer an additional percentage off, I might cave and place an order.


----------



## queenvictoria2

laru said:


> Have any of you all seen the Cropped Ripstop Cargo Pants in store? The look to be really cute...I think I may want to order them. But then again, the fabric looks weird in the online pic.
> 
> JCREW CROPPED RIPSTOP CARGO




I have these in Cobblestone, Love them  The Chicago area stores carry them


----------



## alex.losee

I am now the proud owner of the Bromton Hobo!!!!!!!!! And she's beautiful!!! 






Picked up a new other goodies.... I'll post pics of them in action later 









^The jacket 




^Skirt
http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b368/lilone1987/erez-4.jpg
^Skirt




^Sweater. LOVE.








^Skirt, although I have the shirt and belt too. I'm saving the skirt for fall, with cute pair of brown riding boots.

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!! Looks like Ramen noodles for dinner for awhile...


----------



## laru

Sweetpea83 said:


> I really like them..you should order them!


 
Thanks.


----------



## laru

queenvictoria2 said:


> I have these in Cobblestone, Love them  The Chicago area stores carry them


 
Thanks. Wish I could see some IRL pics. I just placed my order. How are you wearing them?


----------



## Tangerine

alex.losee said:


> I am now the proud owner of the Bromton Hobo!!!!!!!!! And she's beautiful!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^The jacket



That whole outfit in that pic is SO FOR ME, its insane

Though the second sweater.... WOWWW


----------



## MichelleAntonia

LOVE it all, alex!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I saw that cardi w/ the zipper in store.  I have to have it.  It's so cute!!!


----------



## jordanjordan

My store has 30% off sale which is a great deal on some pieces.  They also had some 120s suiting on sale but unfortunately only the city fit and the wrong blazer for me so I just had to order new suiting for full price :/.  

Is anyone else perplexed by the sizing at J.Crew lately?  I feel like different styles and even the different cuts of pants are fitting way differently.  I tried on a 0 and 2 city fit suiting pants yesterday and felt as though the 0 was about a real 0 and the 2 was a 4 or a 6.  Very strange!!


----------



## Lady1908

I stopped in my local store last night.  They had 30% off final sale.  I finally got the crystal and pearl pastiche necklace I wanted.  It looked so much better than online.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I didn't go into the store this weekend (my eye is a little swollen and sore from a minor surgery I had to have).  However, my SA put about 5 looks together for me from sale items and I'm going to pick them up sometime this week.  I'm excited to see what she came up with!!

The zip cardi is on my 'to get' list, too.


----------



## Sweetpea83

alex-great haul..I especially love the bag & sequin tank!


----------



## cjy

Alex great finds!!! I love everything!


----------



## heart goes boOm

http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...0~15~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~swann/26590.jsp

anyone have this dress??  i love it so much, but i've never seen it in person and i'm 5 feet short!!!  it's probably a mistake to buy it final sale.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I have that dress. I'm about 5'6.5" 

Here is a pic:


----------



## heart goes boOm

that looks wonderful dc!!!  may i ask what size you got?


----------



## DC-Cutie

heart goes boOm said:


> that looks wonderful dc!!!  may i ask what size you got?



Thank you...  it's very comfortable and light, I want to wear it all summer long.  I ordered a medium, probably could have gotten away with a small.

Warning: it's sheer, so have some flesh tone undies handy if you plan on wearing it as a dress.


----------



## queenvictoria2

laru said:


> Thanks. Wish I could see some IRL pics. I just placed my order. How are you wearing them?




I wore them yesterday cuffed with a pair of Chanel Jelly sandals and a Black top from Ann Taylor Loft - it is kind of a Tee but with a flouncier fabric - not sure if that makes sense


----------



## Sweetpea83

DC-cute dress..looks great on you!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

DC- all of those shoe boxes


----------



## Noegirl05

I went into the store this evening... got zip cardi in black, minnie pants, sequin top, fleurette pencil skirt, luggage belt, and some necklaces! I would have gotten more but my baby girl was getting antsy...


----------



## Noegirl05

20% of sale and free shipping if order is over $150 code: EXTRA20

Not as good as in store but I just ordered several things that I couldn't find in stores in my size... finally got the ikat pencil skirt!


----------



## Tangerine

Noegirl05 said:


> 20% of sale and free shipping if order is over $150 code: EXTRA20
> 
> Not as good as in store but I just ordered several things that I couldn't find in stores in my size... finally got the ikat pencil skirt!



THeres SO MUCH I want but I'm on a ban.. ahhhhhhhhh


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sweetpea83 said:


> DC-cute dress..looks great on you!


Thank you 



talldrnkofwater said:


> DC- all of those shoe boxes


 
look at you, all up and thru my shoe boxes :lolots:.  And the sad thing, that's just a 'few' of them..


----------



## Noegirl05

DC- I peeped those boxes too but we share similar obsessions so I felt it was normal lol
I just bought a new house and am having a bedroom converted into a closet


----------



## DC-Cutie

Noegirl05 said:


> DC- I peeped those boxes too but we share similar obsessions so I felt it was normal lol
> I just bought a new house and am having a bedroom converted into a closet


 
Congrats on the new house, new baby and soon to be new closet!!!  One Word:  Elfa...  from the container store, it will change the way you wardrobe!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Noegirl05 said:


> DC- I peeped those boxes too but we share similar obsessions so I felt it was normal lol
> I just bought a new house and am having a bedroom converted into a closet


 
I'm a closet fanatic- we need to see pics after you're done.
Congrats on the new house!


----------



## DC-Cutie

TallDrnk - I'm wearing the Ombre print skirt!!!! Love it.  paired it with a white button up and CL Petit Rat heels.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ so cute!! I think I'm going to wear mine this week.


----------



## Noegirl05

DC- thank you!!! Oh I'm definitely gonna check it out!!! 

Tall- will be sure to post pics!!!


----------



## alex.losee

Today's outfit 

http://www.polyvore.com/today/set?id=20665789


----------



## princessjill

This might be a dumb question about the final sale? But I have lot's of stuff in my cart, and only one item says final sale next to it.  Does this mean I can return something if I don't like it that doesn't say final sale, even though it's in the sale section?

I don't know about sizing so want to order two of the same thing, but I would be mad if I got stuck with both! Anyone know how the silk frances top runs?

Thanks!


----------



## Sweetpea83

alex.losee said:


> Today's outfit
> 
> http://www.polyvore.com/today/set?id=20665789




Cute!


----------



## DC-Cutie

princessjill said:


> This might be a dumb question about the final sale? But I have lot's of stuff in my cart, and only one item says final sale next to it.  Does this mean I can return something if I don't like it that doesn't say final sale, even though it's in the sale section?
> 
> I don't know about sizing so want to order two of the same thing, but I would be mad if I got stuck with both! Anyone know how the silk frances top runs?
> 
> Thanks!



Here is my take on J. Crew's final sale - you can return it.  I've returned final sale items to the store with my receipt stamped in big red letters FINAL SALE NO RETURNS.  The cashier didn't even blink.  I really think they are more concerned about loosing customers.  The merchandise you return, will get sold, eventually...

I have the Francis in Medium, my normal size for tops at J. Crew.


----------



## princessjill

DC-Cutie said:


> Here is my take on J. Crew's final sale - you can return it.  I've returned final sale items to the store with my receipt stamped in big red letters FINAL SALE NO RETURNS.  The cashier didn't even blink.  I really think they are more concerned about loosing customers.  The merchandise you return, will get sold, eventually...
> 
> I have the Francis in Medium, my normal size for tops at J. Crew.



Thanks DC-Cutie! You seem to be the go to person when it comes to JCrew!


----------



## cougess

There's no free shipping though for the extra 20% off - and the shipping eats up a lot of the discount!


----------



## Needanotherbag

cougess said:


> There's no free shipping though for the extra 20% off - and the shipping eats up a lot of the discount!



Shipping is free on orders over $150....I agree if you only want one item, the shipping takes up the discount...


----------



## DC-Cutie

there is a way to get around the free shipping: you can order from the red phone in the store, if you have a good SA they will get on the line and have the shipping waived.  even for sale merchandise...


----------



## yellow08

Umm...went a little crazy on the discounted items 

But I picked up online:
-Sweeping Ruffle shirt for $64.00, I tried it on via B&M yesterday and it's very cute esp w/a belt
-Jackie Cardi in soft seashell (I'm addicted to this color)

B&M:
-Ink blossom skirt
-Double serge pencil in Papaya
-Jackie cardi in light pool and charcoal grey
-Featherweight cotton tipped pocket cardigan in grey/black
-3 belts
-Featherweight cotton lynx bling-button cardigan
-Featherweight cotton ruffle cardigan in soft seashell
-Flower heirloom stud earrings
-Solid three-quarter sleeve stretch shirt in Wild Blackberry for *$17.00!!!*

I'm* done* for a few months (_at least this is what I'm telling myself_) This last haul will carry me well into the fall travel season for my job (except for the Papaya skirt-I need to wear this between now and mid-Sept) or I could get away with in the fall with tights *(but it's pretty bright*) But I have a few Vegas, Phoenix and FL trips late fall/winter


----------



## talldrnkofwater

wow Yellow- great haul!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Yellow *- you got some nice stuff!!   Don't you just love the sweeping ruffles shirt??


----------



## jordanjordan

Picked up some black Minnie pants yesterday.  I have a few ideas on how to style them for fall but what about for a more summery look?  

I'd like to pair them with some flat sandals of some sort, but what on top?  Can I wear an almond colored belt with theM?


----------



## Sweetpea83

Yellow-can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

jordanjordan said:


> Picked up some black Minnie pants yesterday. I have a few ideas on how to style them for fall but what about for a more summery look?
> 
> I'd like to pair them with some flat sandals of some sort, but what on top? Can I wear an almond colored belt with theM?


 
the reason why I like the Minnie is because it's so versatile.  You can dress them up or down.

Suggestions: 
- simple tee w/cardigan and use your belt to add a pop of color (I'm all for throwing the most random color belt on - it's the J. Crew way - LOL)
- pair it with a flowy top (I wore this top once, very comfy, casual and cute.  please note, I consider heels casual, too ): http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...l-outfit-pix-here-590818-27.html#post15604633
- flats - I've worn them with flats from Lanvin, J. Crew, etc., gladiator sandles, J. Crew capri flipflops (metallics, patent, leather).

You really can't go wrong with Minnie!


----------



## jordanjordan

Thanks DC- those all sound like great ideas.  Maybe I'll play around in my closet yesterday and try some of those out!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

DC-Cutie said:


> the reason why I like the Minnie is because it's so versatile.  You can dress them up or down.
> 
> Suggestions:
> - simple tee w/cardigan and use your belt to add a pop of color (I'm all for throwing the most random color belt on - it's the J. Crew way - LOL)
> - pair it with a flowy top (I wore this top once, very comfy, casual and cute.  please note, I consider heels casual, too ): http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...l-outfit-pix-here-590818-27.html#post15604633
> - flats - I've worn them with flats from Lanvin, J. Crew, etc., gladiator sandles, J. Crew capri flipflops (metallics, patent, leather).
> 
> You really can't go wrong with Minnie!



Are you sure you're not a J.Crew stylist?


----------



## Winterbaby

Has anyone tried, have or seen the Sweatshirt dress? item 28830
I'm trying to figure out which size is best for me - and I have no idea. 
I usually wear a 6-8 - not sure if I should get small or medium.
Any help would be appreciated. Sometimes its really hard since there are no stores here and I cant go try it on. tia.


----------



## Noegirl05

Today I am wearing Ikat skirt, blue falling ruffles tank and ivory cardi...I meant to greb jackie and instead grab flowered cardi so its just overkill... I have on silver Louboutin Very prives.


----------



## yellow08

DC-Cutie said:


> *Yellow *- you got some nice stuff!!   Don't you just love the sweeping ruffles shirt??




Yes!! I was worried it was going to fall "flat" on me but I was pleasantly surpised...


----------



## klj

Does anyone happen to have the V neck Lundi dress...
http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_...302037890&nav_type=PRMNAV&bmUID=1279203748062

I'm curious about the neckline...it doesn't look too low on the model pic but the black looks really low...I'm 34C. It looks like a cute simple dress which I need some...but they always seem to make the neckline super low on everything.

I love this!
http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_...302024142&nav_type=PRMNAV&bmUID=1279203864887


----------



## Noegirl05

klj~ I love that top too!!! I have soooo many things I plan to pick up at the end of this month!!!! I actually have been slowing down in my buying because I have lost about 30 pounds since giving birth 3 months ago... I would hate to have a beautiful closet full of things I need to send to the tailor LOL


----------



## klj

^ Congrats!! ... I hear ya...that darn tailor can be expensive.


----------



## Mrs.Mac

Did anyone get the Hockney Satchel when it was still available? I really like this brown one listed on eBay, and was wondering if this was a good price?


----------



## Sweetpea83

klj said:


> Does anyone happen to have the V neck Lundi dress...
> http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_...302037890&nav_type=PRMNAV&bmUID=1279203748062
> 
> I'm curious about the neckline...it doesn't look too low on the model pic but the black looks really low...I'm 34C. It looks like a cute simple dress which I need some...but they always seem to make the neckline super low on everything.
> 
> I love this!
> http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_...302024142&nav_type=PRMNAV&bmUID=1279203864887




That dress looks so comfy!!


----------



## luvmy3girls

DC-Cutie said:


> I have that dress. I'm about 5'6.5"
> 
> Here is a pic:


 this dress looks really cute on you. Do you ever wear it any other way? or just as a dress?


----------



## DC-Cutie

luvmy3girls said:


> this dress looks really cute on you. Do you ever wear it any other way? or just as a dress?



Thank you ....

honestly, it's been too hot to try it with shorts or pants, but I saw a girl wearing it with a pair of white skinnies and wedges, she looked very cute.


----------



## luvmy3girls

^^ok thanks!!


----------



## cjy

Has anyone seen the coveted pearl necklace in person? Just wondering how nice it looks. I really like it in the pics but no stores near me.


----------



## alex.losee

^^^
We have it at my store. its really pretty, but the pearls are a lot bigger than you'd expect. I actually tried it on today and I found it to be a bit big, but I'm fairly petite.


----------



## ladyzee

I was hoping to get some feedback on the fit of the Jackie cardigan. I am somewhere between an XS and small in J crew. Where I live we don't have any stores so I have to buy online.
My question about the jackie cardigan, the one with the stretch, how tight a fit is it? I wear an XS in the all cotton but have never had one with the stretch. Is there a lot of give to the stretch or when you put it on does your upper body feel like it's in a vice, LOL!!
I hope to hear back from any of you crew-aholics whenever you get a chance. TIA!!!!


----------



## elle tee

klj said:


> Does anyone happen to have the V neck Lundi dress...
> http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_...302037890&nav_type=PRMNAV&bmUID=1279203748062
> 
> I'm curious about the neckline...it doesn't look too low on the model pic but the black looks really low...I'm 34C. It looks like a cute simple dress which I need some...but they always seem to make the neckline super low on everything.
> 
> I love this!
> http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_...302024142&nav_type=PRMNAV&bmUID=1279203864887



That's a cute dress, I've been thinking about it too!  Haven't seen it in stores, but my *feeling* is that the neckline won't be too low.  I have two of the ruched v-neck jersey dress and the neckline is actually normal- low enough not to be frumpy, but no bra exposure/cleavage on me (32B/C).  With that dress, the model picture made the neckline look normal and the mannequin pic made it look crazy low, but in person it was normal.  Normally I have the same problem that you do, that their necklines are super low, especially on the jersey dresses, but I think they are doing a little better on that this summer.

Here's a link to the dress I have so you can compare- in fact I think it's a little higher on me that it is on the model, even.  http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom.../knitstees/knitdresses/PRDOVR~26513/26513.jsp

Of course, every item is cut differently, but it seems like they have been revising the fit on some of their items lately, so I wouldn't be surprised if they did the same with dresses.  In past years, the jersey dresses were all crazy low cut- I'd never found one I could wear without flashing the world!


----------



## klj

elle tee said:


> That's a cute dress, I've been thinking about it too!  Haven't seen it in stores, but my *feeling* is that the neckline won't be too low.  I have two of the ruched v-neck jersey dress and the neckline is actually normal- low enough not to be frumpy, but no bra exposure/cleavage on me (32B/C).  With that dress, the model picture made the neckline look normal and the mannequin pic made it look crazy low, but in person it was normal.  Normally I have the same problem that you do, that their necklines are super low, especially on the jersey dresses, but I think they are doing a little better on that this summer.
> 
> Here's a link to the dress I have so you can compare- in fact I think it's a little higher on me that it is on the model, even.  http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Shop_By_Category/knitstees/knitdresses/PRDOVR~26513/26513.jsp
> 
> Of course, every item is cut differently, but it seems like they have been revising the fit on some of their items lately, so I wouldn't be surprised if they did the same with dresses.  In past years, the jersey dresses were all crazy low cut- I'd never found one I could wear without flashing the world!



Thanks!!! Wow..love the dress you have!  I see what you mean..if it was really that low on the model...I'd be flashing too ... Glad to know its not. I might have to try one of these too. I wish their pics weren't so deceiving sometimes..I might order more.
I think I might order it and see how it goes..at least we can make quick returns to the store.


----------



## cjy

alex.losee said:


> ^^^
> We have it at my store. its really pretty, but the pearls are a lot bigger than you'd expect. I actually tried it on today and I found it to be a bit big, but I'm fairly petite.


 Thanks Alex!


----------



## ashleyn

klj said:


> Thanks!!! Wow..love the dress you have!  I see what you mean..if it was really that low on the model...I'd be flashing too ... Glad to know its not. I might have to try one of these too. I wish their pics weren't so deceiving sometimes..I might order more.
> I think I might order it and see how it goes..at least we can make quick returns to the store.



It's not low on me! My friend got it and hated the way it hung on her, so it became mine 
I'm kind of paranoid about things being too low, but it's absolutely fine on me.


----------



## serena11

The Jackie cardigan is TTS to a little snug- if you want to layer under it get the Small


----------



## shoppingislove

ladyzee said:


> I was hoping to get some feedback on the fit of the Jackie cardigan. I am somewhere between an XS and small in J crew. Where I live we don't have any stores so I have to buy online.
> My question about the jackie cardigan, the one with the stretch, how tight a fit is it? I wear an XS in the all cotton but have never had one with the stretch. Is there a lot of give to the stretch or when you put it on does your upper body feel like it's in a vice, LOL!!
> I hope to hear back from any of you crew-aholics whenever you get a chance. TIA!!!!


 
I'm generally an XS, but I size up in the Jackie cardigan. The XS is too tight around my arms. Hope that helps!


----------



## ladyzee

Thanks for your replies I appreciate it! i'm thinking I could go for the XS and worst case scenario is give it to my Daughter or send it back if it's not a final sale item.
Thanks again!


----------



## serena11

So I had a question about an item I wanted to order so I called and ended up just placing my order on the phoe...then the lady was really pushy with the jcrew card (which I repeatedly said I didn't want) and by the time she ran the order, the pants I wanted were gone. seriously?!


----------



## klj

^ Oh..that's just crappy...!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Serena- that sucks.  I always tell them I already have a card- or i'm trying to pay it off.  But this is irl so they dont bother to look it up to see if i'm lying.

I finally found the skirt that dc has in my size.  They marked it down to 29.99 and addtl 30 off.  I also got this really cute jcrew collection skirt  that was 138 now 49.99 and 30 off.  ill have to find the link later.


----------



## yellow08

talldrnkofwater said:


> Serena- that sucks. I always tell them I already have a card- or i'm trying to pay it off. But this is irl so they dont bother to look it up to see if i'm lying.
> 
> I finally found the skirt that dc has in my size. They marked it down to 29.99 and addtl 30 off. I also got this really cute jcrew collection skirt that was 138 now 49.99 and 30 off. ill have to find the link later.


 
 I ended up getting the same exact items! And I was happy when I noticed the skirt was marked down to 29.99 w/additional 30% off! The collection skirt was marked down from 89.99 to 49.99 w/additional 30 off. Then the sweeping ruffle shirt that I just ordered online was marked down to 59.99 with add'l 30 off so I picked it up and I plan to return the one I ordered online...

Is this the collection skirt you picked up Tall?






Me "playing" around with the Sweeping Ruffles Shirt (Not the best pic my Greyhound refused to move, I guess I was in her "space")


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^Wow all you tall girls can really pull off that shirt! I'm waaaaay too short


----------



## yellow08

@Michelle, I wish I was tall! I'm 5'2"


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Yellow- yes! thats the skirt!!! I told the sa a few wks ago that I was going to buy it when it goes on sale.  I wasn't expecting it to be on sale.  

the sweeping ruffles shirt is cute!!!


----------



## Noegirl05

I desperately want the sweeping ruffles shirt now!!!! I'm gonna call around and find it in my area!!!


----------



## cjy

^ I love that shirt too but don't think I could wear it. Just don't think it would look good on me. Adorable though!!!!!


----------



## cjy

yellow08 said:


> I ended up getting the same exact items! And I was happy when I noticed the skirt was marked down to 29.99 w/additional 30% off! The collection skirt was marked down from 89.99 to 49.99 w/additional 30 off. Then the sweeping ruffle shirt that I just ordered online was marked down to 59.99 with add'l 30 off so I picked it up and I plan to return the one I ordered online...
> 
> Is this the collection skirt you picked up Tall?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me "playing" around with the Sweeping Ruffles Shirt (Not the best pic my Greyhound refused to move, I guess I was in her "space")


You look great! I love that your baby was in the pic!


----------



## surlygirl

nice, ladies! I love the skirt, *tall*, and the sweeping ruffles shirt, *yellow*!

picked up the trap glass necklace today ... had to take it off the mannequin!

seeing the additional markdowns and the fab pieces, I may have to make one last, final J. Crew sale sweep tomorrow! 

*serena *- that's just awful! sorry that happened to you.


----------



## yellow08

*Thanks ladies!!!*


----------



## MichelleAntonia

yellow08 said:


> @Michelle, I wish I was tall! I'm 5'2"




Wait, what?! You look about 5'10'' in that mirror pic!


----------



## snowflake

Does anyone own the feather weight cotton ruffle cardi?  http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...4+20~30~~20+17+4294967136~15~~~~~~~/26603.jsp  I'm wondering how it hold up over time.  I got the slate and I love the colour and the fit is pretty good but it just feels so delicate, like I could poke a hole in it with my finger.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Noegirl05 said:


> I desperately want the sweeping ruffles shirt now!!!! I'm gonna call around and find it in my area!!!



*Noe* - as of yesterday they had a TON at Georgetown

*Yellow* - I love the pop of color with the belt.  Looks nice

and I see we were all after that collection skirt.  I was going to get it at full price too and my SA said 'just wait for it to go on sale".  I wasn't expecting it to be $49 w/30% off though 

*Surly* - great minds think alike, I was planning on hitting up J. Crew one more time this weekend.  Perhaps Tyson's


----------



## Noegirl05

You all look amazing!!! I am trying to figure out if I should just order all the things I want online as they have every single piece I want or try to call around for all the stuff. I wish I had a coupon or something


----------



## Noegirl05

Dc- we posted at the same time! I may be hitting up tysons today! I'm going to call Georgetown also. Did you by chance see the swann shirtdress anywhere?


----------



## DC-Cutie

^^  I haven't seen it in the store anymore, I think it sold out pretty quickly, much like the Sweeping Ruffles shirt did on it's first production.  But if I do see, it I'll put it on hold and let you know..


----------



## Noegirl05

Thanks honey!


----------



## chelle232

Does anyone know how much longer the 30% promo will run? I'm tempted to go but I know that my local NJ location rarely has anything good in the sale section.


----------



## DC-Cutie

OK - I;m done with J. Crew this month......  seriously!  30% off will make you loose your damn mind!


----------



## luvmy3girls

do you guys like the sweeping ruffles shirt better or the similar one thats a shirtdress?


----------



## DC-Cutie

^^  I like both....  so I'm absolutely no help, huh


----------



## alex.losee

They really don't communicate to anyone (including the associates!) when the sale will end!


----------



## J_L33

Why doesn't JCrew have the same discounts online as it does in B&M stores? WHY??!?!


----------



## Chanelmania77

Noegirl05 said:


> 20% of sale and free shipping if order is over $150 code: EXTRA20
> 
> is this promotion still available online??


----------



## queenvictoria2

J_L33 said:


> Why doesn't JCrew have the same discounts online as it does in B&M stores? WHY??!?!




I JUST said this to my DH yesterday! so frustrating.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Chanelmania77 said:


> Noegirl05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 20% of sale and free shipping if order is over $150 code: EXTRA20
> 
> is this promotion still available online??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this promotion is over.
Click to expand...


----------



## DC-Cutie

J_L33 said:


> Why doesn't JCrew have the same discounts online as it does in B&M stores? WHY??!?!


 
I asked this and was told J. Crew and .com are two different intities...  I do agree, it's very frustrating!


----------



## jordanjordan

DC-Cutie said:


> I asked this and was told J. Crew and .com are two different intities...  I do agree, it's very frustrating!



It drives me crazy.  J.Crew's sale policies are extremely frustrating and not customer friendly at all.  I love J.Crew clothes and have not found a similar alternative as far as style and quality, but if I could I would be jumping ship.  I am fed up and at the end of my rope about their ridiculous policies and high shipping costs.


----------



## BooYah

FREE SHIPPING over $150-code: VACATION


----------



## serena11

I don't understand the benefits of having their credit card- I have had a BR card for years and feel like they just offer cardmembers more. It seems harder to earn J.Crew points as well..


----------



## Noegirl05

I'm putting in my order!!!! Woooohooooo saved$15 on shipping


----------



## yellow08

I just ordered the Caswell jacket, I really hope I like it! 
http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...15~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~caswell/26034.jsp

Does anyone have it? If so, how does it fit?

I also picked the Ginny dress in white (My friend just sent me an invite for her wedding next month and she wants everyone to wear white & this late in the season _*don't even get me started*_...but I found a dress *sigh*) Does anyone have it? If so, how does it fit? It's a final sale item and I'm a bit worried...


----------



## luvmy3girls

^^ive been thinking about that jacket as well.


----------



## jordanjordan

I just got my Palisades Cardigan in the mail in sandalwood and I am SO disappointed.  J.Crew really needs to get better at making the colors on the website look like real life.  In the picture the warm sandalwood has pinkish tones, but in real life it is a really ugly taupe color.  Oh J.Crew, why!??! It's a beautiful sweater though so I think I'll exchange it for the gray, though I'm sure that will end up being some off the wall shade of gray as well.


----------



## Sweetpea83

yellow-cute jacket!


----------



## alex.losee

New collection will be out Thursday!!!!!!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Here's a pic of me in the j.crew collection skirt.  I took this pic the day I bought the shorts that are in my avatar (a few wks ago).  I bought the skirt on saturday.


----------



## alex.losee

talldrnkofwater said:


> Here's a pic of me in the j.crew collection skirt.  I took this pic the day I bought the shorts that are in my avatar (a few wks ago).  I bought the skirt on saturday.




Love it!!!! It looks really cute with a vneck tee, a blazer with the sleeves rolled up and a pair of black pumps


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ i have to try that when this heat wave is over.  That sounds very cute!!!


----------



## smvida

*Winterbaby*

I tried it on last Fri (love).  Gonna wait for the price to drop cus $79 is a bit steep for a sweashirt dress.  Tried on a S and it was perfect.  I usually wear a 4-6.  Hope this helps!


----------



## BooYah

you look FABULOUS, *talldrnk*!!!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*TallDrnk *- lookin' good, girl..  lookin' good!!

*Alex* - that's a great suggestion.  I didn't have a clue on how I was going to wear it.


----------



## BooYah

alex.losee said:


> New collection will be out Thursday!!!!!!



i got the Fall 2010 catalog 2 weeks ago.
here's a sneak peek, can't wait for the collection to hit the stores....


----------



## Sweetpea83

Talldrnk-cute skirt!!


----------



## yellow08

Very cute Tall!!
I can't wait to wear mine...


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ Yeah, I'm going on vacay next month and I'm taking it w/ me.


----------



## Tangerine

BooYah said:


> i got the Fall 2010 catalog 2 weeks ago.
> here's a sneak peek, can't wait for the collection to hit the stores....
> 
> ohjoy.blogs.com/.a/6a00d8341c6a0853ef01347fbe0838970c-pi



LOVE IT.

Fall is the best time for fashion EVERYWHERE


----------



## shoppingislove

Talldrnk, that skirt looks awesome on you!



Tangerine said:


> LOVE IT.
> 
> Fall is the best time for fashion EVERYWHERE


 
I agree. I love fall clothes. Can't wait to see the fall collection!


----------



## alex.losee

I'll see everything tomorrow at work  I'll report any intense goodies I see.


----------



## BooYah

alex.losee said:


> I'll see everything tomorrow at work  I'll report any intense goodies I see.



please do, *alex*!!!


----------



## tessmcdermid

I hope they do another 'Extra20' off sale when they release new collection this week!


----------



## alex.losee

It's already 30% off sale so I doubt it.


----------



## luvmy3girls

^^not online


----------



## luvmy3girls

ahhh..I dont know if I should order the sweeping ruffles shirt or the swan ruffle shirtdress? any opinions? thanks


----------



## DC-Cutie

luvmy3girls said:


> ahhh..I dont know if I should order the sweeping ruffles shirt or the swan ruffle shirtdress? any opinions? thanks



both...

I have both and truthfully, you will probably get more wear out of the shirt.  But truth be told, I wore it as a dress before I got the actual dress.  Both are short, though.


----------



## alex.losee

When I tried the shirt I had a NEON pink thong on.... It was an interesting look.


----------



## luvmy3girls

DC-Cutie said:


> both...
> 
> I have both and truthfully, you will probably get more wear out of the shirt. But truth be told, I wore it as a dress before I got the actual dress. Both are short, though.


 I just ordered both


----------



## Mommyx2

Hi ladies!  I'm new to J Crew, so I'm unsure of what size to order. I'm usually a S or a 2 in tops at BR.  I've been eyeing the scalloped zipper cardigan and it's available in size s in the color heather stone.  Has anyone seen this color in person?  Should I go for it?  TIA!


----------



## alex.losee

its a great sweater. it sold out super fast when it was out about 6 months ago.


----------



## luvmy3girls

does anyone have the Fenton/Fallon chain bracelet? Or have seen it in person? Is it cute? and which one do you like better the plain chain one or the chain one with the pearls? thanks guys


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^This is not allowed and has been reported!


----------



## jordanjordan

Is no one going to post about the new fall line!?  I love some of the skirts and cardis, but the colors are a tad drab for me.


----------



## Needanotherbag

I went into my store yesterday to see the new fall line and...nothing!  not one fall piece was out, was all really old sale stuff scattered about the store.  I was pretty bummed as I really want the Rimini sweater (i think thats what it was called)


----------



## DC-Cutie

jordanjordan said:


> Is no one going to post about the new fall line!? I love some of the skirts and cardis, but the colors are a tad drab for me.


 
It just came out this week and some stores didn't get anything.  There is a leather jacket I need in my life and of course skirts.  I think I'm good on Cashmere Cardis, but I always like to pick up printed ones.


----------



## alex.losee

I am really loving the new boots for fall but I'm going to wait on them. There is a tweedish skirt that I'm envisioning with maroon rights, black booties a tank and a blazer. I don't think I'll be picking up any cashmere because it's all pretty heavy gauge, and it's 95 in Florida right now. Several pairs of tights will be happening though. My usual J Crew fall/winter look is a skirt, tights, riding boots, and a tucked in button down. Oh and headbands of course. 
I'll post more after I work today and really get a chance to try everything on


----------



## Noegirl05

I actually love the fall line so far. I have $1500 worth of items in my cart lol. However there arequite a few things I must have. Almost all of my must haves are online catalog only. I also really like the boots and love that jcrew has the cutest extended calf.


----------



## cjy

I love the Fall line! Did not get a chance to look at the shoes and boots yet, se here I go.....


----------



## jordanjordan

I'm hoping to go in store in the next week or so and look at stuff, but my store never seems to have any of the stuff I like online for some reason.


----------



## Chanelmania77

Does anyone have the pretty petal cardigan in beechwood color?? I've ordered it but am not sure how the colour will turn out IRL.


----------



## Chanelmania77

Just got an email from JCrew, 20% off and free shipping on women's swimwear only.


----------



## queenvictoria2

I stopped in quickly today and tried on these Tees and loved them 

http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom.../knitstees/noveltytees/PRDOVR~29682/29682.jsp


----------



## queenvictoria2

they also had these cargo pants on sale for $39.99 + 30% off 

http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...ory/pants/chinoutility/PRDOVR~27542/27542.jsp


----------



## BagsAreMyBabies

I'm obsessed with all the funky rock n roll jewelry pieces they have right now. Also loving the new waxed field jackets this year. Oh, and the knee high socks! Basically , obsessed with accessorizing right now!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

alex.losee said:


> I am really loving the new boots for fall but I'm going to wait on them. There is a tweedish skirt that I'm envisioning with maroon rights, black booties a tank and a blazer. I don't think I'll be picking up any cashmere because it's all pretty heavy gauge, and it's 95 in Florida right now. Several pairs of tights will be happening though. My usual J Crew fall/winter look is a skirt, tights, riding boots, and a tucked in button down. Oh and headbands of course.
> I'll post more after I work today and really get a chance to try everything on




That sounds like such a cute outfit


----------



## Noegirl05

I have the navy pinstripe baquette dress and full suiting coming to me. The jacket,skirt,favorite fit trousers as well as merino raye cardigan, double serge pencil skirts and gusto cami. I am pacing myself and the. A few more things


----------



## jordanjordan

I went to the store finally yesterday and they didn't have much.  The boyfriend blazer is very cute and I will buy it eventually but it was 100+ here yesterday so obviously I have no use for it anytime soon.  They didn't have hardly any fall skirts which was disappointing.

I ended up buying some henley type tissue tee that is not online and a pair of Ankle toothpick jeans.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

30 % off final sale


----------



## klj

queenvictoria2 said:


> I stopped in quickly today and tried on these Tees and loved them
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Shop_By_Category/knitstees/noveltytees/PRDOVR~29682/29682.jsp



I bought the dark charcoal one this past weekend..


----------



## yellow08

talldrnkofwater said:


> 30 % off final sale


Plus free ship w/$150...
Offer valid through 7/29


----------



## Noegirl05

wooo hoooooo


----------



## lulu3955

Question: 

30% final sale... can you use the extra 20% off order total (code from catalog) with that?


----------



## queenvictoria2

klj said:


> I bought the dark charcoal one this past weekend..



yes that's the one I tried on! I liked the Saddle color also which is a bit different for me .... I am sending my DD back to get them for me, I always have her pick up the full price items since she is on my CC and is a student and gets 15% off


----------



## yellow08

lulu3955 said:


> Question:
> 
> 30% final sale... can you use the extra 20% off order total (code from catalog) with that?



I don't think so, I think you can only use one coupon at a time. If anything you could try 2 separate orders especially if you plan to use the 20% off on non-final sale items...


----------



## katheryn

I was so excited to see the extra 30% off. I have been stalking the dauphine and caswell tweed jackets. Such an awesome deal, and enough for free shipping. I think they will transition well into fall and will be great for work but can also be dressed down.


----------



## alex.losee

I took pictures before I went to work this week, thought I'd share some J Crew outfits 










^ Charter skirt, little boys Gingham button down, belt is forever 21, watch is Michael Kors, necklaces were both my grandmas.




^Close up of the jewelry









^Black Minnies, Cropped Cashmere sweater, collection top from holiday last year









^Ok so the dress is actually Armani exchange but it's very J Crew-y, Lavender Jackie cardigan, shoes are cole haan.

More to come eventually


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ very cute outfits!
here's my j.crew ootd- taken at the end of a long day, so i was a bit disheveled:
j.crew blouse and skirt, h&m & f21 necklaces, nine west luceros in wine....I also wore a dark blue denim jacket (my job is very cold)


----------



## DC-Cutie

^^ Love!!!

Nice looks *Alex*!

OK, so I headed to J. Crew yesterday to check out the new pieces before the store got busy.  I was there about 10 minutes after they opened and approximately 45 minutes later, the damage was DONE.  I didn't buy one sale item (Shocking, I know).  The pre-fall stuff was just calling my name.  Skirts (I had to order the sequin skirt) and tops were my main purchases, a few suits, shirts and cashmere cardigans!!!


----------



## queenvictoria2

Alex  - LOVE your second outfit especially, it is so ME 

tall - that white tuxedo shirt is fantastic!


----------



## Sweetpea83

alex-cute outfits!
talldrnk-love it all!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

DC-Cutie said:


> ^^ Love!!!
> 
> Nice looks *Alex*!
> 
> OK, so I headed to J. Crew yesterday to check out the new pieces before the store got busy.  I was there about 10 minutes after they opened and approximately 45 minutes later, the damage was DONE.  I didn't buy one sale item (Shocking, I know).  The pre-fall stuff was just calling my name.  Skirts (I had to order the sequin skirt) and tops were my main purchases, a few suits, shirts and cashmere cardigans!!!




I would LOVE to see pictures!


----------



## Jujuma

Help please. Want to place order and can't decide between denim Minnie's or stretch denim leggings, both on sale. I have the Minnie's in black and gray and love(in my normal size). I have the Pixies in my normal size and they are too stretched out by end of day. I'd really like the leggings but was wondering if anyone had them and if I should order down. I'm always between sizes in crew pants, 4's are a little tight and 6's can fit perfect or be big. I'm thinking denim leggings in a 4, based on the Pixies. Help please, sale ends today. I'll prob get both, just want right sizes-no returns!


----------



## DC-Cutie

get both!  That's our motto around these parts - LOL..

For sizing on the  pixie and the minnie, I sized down.  Actually 2 sizes for the non-denim.  Because of what you stated, how they stretch out too much by the end of the day.


----------



## queenvictoria2

woohoo!!!
another black cashmere cardi on sale and an add'l 30% off is on it's way to ME! :laugh


----------



## yellow08

queenvictoria2 said:


> woohoo!!!
> another black cashmere cardi on sale and an add'l 30% off is on it's way to ME! :laugh



I know, great deal!


----------



## jordanjordan

I sized down in the Minnie Pant a full size.


----------



## jordanjordan

Two things I bought in the last month that I thought were "new" items are on sale, and with the 30% off it's half off.  Since I used a student discount I can't price adjust (one of them is too old anyone).  Both still have the tags so I guess I'll reorder and then return the old ones.  What a PITA but half off is too good to pass up!  Great sale!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

My store still has 30 off clearance but its very slim pickings.  I picked up this top and a tee shirt
http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...4+20~15~~20+17+4294967139~15~~~~~~~/26793.jsp


----------



## Lola

I went to a JCrew store today and it had add'l 40% off sale price


----------



## jordanjordan

Went in my local store today and it was 30% off final sale.  They said today is the last day.

Got a couple of the new short sleeve fall henleys on promotion for 19.50(I think? from 29.50) and a boatneck stripe shirt.  They had some more fall merchandise in but it's just too hot still here to wear it!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I went to another jcrew today- they had 40 off.  tons of tees and ballet flats.  I bought a crystal button cardi (i think thats the name)


----------



## DC-Cutie

i went to 2 local stores and 1 had ZERO sale items, the other only had 2 racks at 30% off.  I wish we had 40% down this way...


----------



## alex.losee

yup all sale at my store was sent away today. and I personally couldn't be happier!


----------



## queenvictoria2

jordanjordan said:


> Went in my local store today and it was 30% off final sale.  They said today is the last day.
> 
> *Got a couple of the new short sleeve fall henleys on promotion for 19.50(I think? from 29.50*) and a boatneck stripe shirt.  They had some more fall merchandise in but it's just too hot still here to wear it!




My store had these yesterday also but I actually bought one online with the 30% off and got it for $17.49 .... I REALLY wish J Crew was more consistent with their pricing


----------



## DC-Cutie

alex.losee said:


> yup all sale at my store was sent away today. and *I personally couldn't be happier*!





It was strange yesterday, a Saturday at J. Crew Georgetown was virtually empty.  For the past month it had been swarming with shoppers, yesterday - crickets - LOL!


----------



## alex.losee

yeah not my store. sundays are always very weird. the mall will be super quiet during the day (also when the most people are staffed) then half of the associates go home and the stores get SLAMMED!
DC CUTIE:How are you liking the pieces from the fall collection? Did I read that you picked up the collection sequin skirt?? I've got a nice stash in the hold closet waiting for me to try on today. I'm really loving the felt/wool mini skirt, reminds me of the wool bistro mini but less boxy. I have tiny little stick legs, AND I'm short so last years bistro did NOT work. I was lusting over the camo pants, but again, I'm just too short to pull them off. The proportions just didn't quite work. 
Loving the booties though! How about you? favs?


----------



## DC-Cutie

My favs are the sequin skirt (I'm going to pair it with a button up or a tee and camo jacket), the camo skirt (lust it, just not sure if I will be able to pull it off, it's pretty short on me);  the double serge pencil skirts are my Numero Uno (the colors are perfect for the fall and winter).


----------



## jordanjordan

Why is it still final sale but with no percent off?!?  Anyone think they'll add a percent off or change it from final sale anytime soon?


----------



## DC-Cutie

jordanjordan said:


> Why is it still final sale but with no percent off?!? Anyone think they'll add a percent off or change it from final sale anytime soon?


 
this is a question I keep asking myself.  So I emailed J. Crew (Mickey Drexler) specifically addressing the return of FINAL SALE, when there was an email sent out months ago touting the END OF FINAL SALES


----------



## klj

Has anyone gotten this microspun cowlneck tee yet?
http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_...302024142&nav_type=PRMNAV&bmUID=1280773332931
I got a call that they were in the stores but haven't made it over there to try it on.


----------



## elle tee

klj said:


> Has anyone gotten this microspun cowlneck tee yet?
> http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_...302024142&nav_type=PRMNAV&bmUID=1280773332931
> I got a call that they were in the stores but haven't made it over there to try it on.



I haven't tried it on (been trying to stay out of stores, haha) but I'm very interested- it looks like a great basic.  Please report back if you do try it on!


----------



## jordanjordan

klj said:


> Has anyone gotten this microspun cowlneck tee yet?
> http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_...302024142&nav_type=PRMNAV&bmUID=1280773332931
> I got a call that they were in the stores but haven't made it over there to try it on.



I bookmarked this as soon as I saw it but it was TERRIBLE on.  I tried it on in the blush color because my store didn't have but a few of the colors and it was sooooo bad.

For reference I'm tall and very thin and tried it in a S.  Maybe it would look better on a different body shape but the draping was very off and weird looking on me.  My boyfriend and I both laughed when I tried it on.


----------



## klj

^ Oh...good to know. Not a good sign if you AND your boyfriend laugh....lol
I might not make it over there to try it on then....ha, ha...


----------



## jordanjordan

It could be cute on the right person, but the fabric was very clingy and that combined with the drape was just strange!  I really, really wanted to love it, though.


----------



## klj

^ Bummer...it "looked" almost like a perfect staple top... Oh well..


----------



## jordanjordan

Has anyone else noticed everything is wrinkled at their store?  When I was there this weekend trying on there were several pieces that were so wrinkled I couldn't tell what was going on with the style of the top!


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^I've noticed this too!  Like in their hurry to get Fall out on the floor, the decided not to steam anything first.  Bad move, I walked out not wanting to try anything on because of it.


----------



## J_L33

Lola said:


> I went to a JCrew store today and it had add'l 40% off sale price


 
I *hate* not having a J.Crew store near me and having to resort to online shopping. Why oh why don't they just save the customer a lot of hassle and synchronize the sales!?


----------



## alex.losee

I wish they did too. I also wish they'd coordinate the online promos with in store sales. If I had a dollar for every time someone wanted to price match in store for whatever sale was going on line.... I'd be rich...


----------



## queenvictoria2

jordanjordan said:


> I bookmarked this as soon as I saw it but it was TERRIBLE on.  I tried it on in the blush color because my store didn't have but a few of the colors and it was sooooo bad.
> 
> For reference I'm tall and very thin and tried it in a S.  Maybe it would look better on a different body shape but the draping was very off and weird looking on me.  My boyfriend and I both laughed when I tried it on.




I hate that, I have seen some of the cutest tops online and then I go to the store to try them on and am sooo disappointed


----------



## serena11

I feel like my J.Crew has so little of what I like online to even try on and it's frustrating.


----------



## jordanjordan

serena11 said:


> I feel like my J.Crew has so little of what I like online to even try on and it's frustrating.



Me too.  A few times ago when I was there doing yet another catalog return they asked why I do so much shopping online and not in the store and it's because they never get the piece / color / size etc. I am looking for in my store!!  They also don't carry cashmere or shoes in my store.  Bummer.


----------



## jordanjordan

I feel tricked! I thought the final sale 40% off was additional 40, but it is just "up to 40% off".  

Do they really think people are going to buy final sale with no percent off when there was 30% off last week!?  What is with final sale with no extra discount?


----------



## bridurkin

I fell for the 40% off also!  i will wait as nothing looked like I had to have it.


----------



## queenvictoria2

bah I knew it was nothing LOL! and why did they bring back FINAL Sale anyway


----------



## lovesicles

hey! does anyone know anything about the Softspun cotton cardigan? it is on sale for $30. do you think it's worth like? i.e. is it flimsy, see-through. or should i just wait. i really want the neon pink and white colour. and i'm an xs, which is usually the first size to go!


----------



## alex.losee

I am officially obsessed with the Bi-stretch wool zip Minnie pant. 100% OBSESSED.


----------



## serena11

^ Alex, how is the fit on that pant? Does it hold the size or do you recommend sizing down?


----------



## alex.losee

I'm a 2 skirts and dresses and a 0 in the regular minnie, I was a 0 in these minnies as well. They fit like a dream


----------



## dopey

I'm flying to NYC in a week! So excited to visit the JCrew store as we don't have it in our country. I usually order online, but just the tops/shirts. I'm dying to try out the Minnie. Would the stuff online be in store also? I'm curious over the sequined skirt under the Jcrew collection!! 

Which store location has the best inventory? TIA!


----------



## kml2887

Has anyone seen the sequin skirt in person?  I'm conflicted about which color to get...and of course none of the stores in my area have it or will be getting it.  

There's so much from the fall collection that I want


----------



## gardengal22

dopey said:


> I'm flying to NYC in a week! So excited to visit the JCrew store as we don't have it in our country. I usually order online, but just the tops/shirts. I'm dying to try out the Minnie. Would the stuff online be in store also? I'm curious over the sequined skirt under the Jcrew collection!!
> 
> Which store location has the best inventory? TIA!



I believe the Rockefeller Center store is considered one of the flagship stores, so it's big, but tends to be crowded. Due to work and generally being in the area, I usually shop at the store on 5th Ave near 17th/18th Sts. I've never had a problem finding merchandise there.

Enjoy your trip to NYC!


----------



## Baltimore

lovesicles said:


> hey! does anyone know anything about the Softspun cotton cardigan? it is on sale for $30. do you think it's worth like? i.e. is it flimsy, see-through. or should i just wait. i really want the neon pink and white colour. and i'm an xs, which is usually the first size to go!




its super thin- and i would recommend sizing down.


----------



## DC-Cutie

kml2887 said:


> Has anyone seen the sequin skirt in person? I'm conflicted about which color to get...and of course none of the stores in my area have it or will be getting it.
> 
> There's so much from the fall collection that I want


 
I have the Metallic sequined bell skirt.  Decided on the color Gold Dust, but after receiving it I decided I NEEDED the Brown Sheen.  Both are really, really nice.


----------



## kml2887

^Thanks *DC-Cutie*!  I'm leaning toward the brown sheen, just because it seems like it would be more wearable, but I might just get both and then decide because it looks like they're selling out fast.  Did you get your normal J Crew skirt size?


----------



## jordanjordan

Anyone have any of these?

Lightweight trifle cardigan
merino cielo ruffle cardigan
cotton wool ruffled placket cardigan

They are all so similar!  I want one (or two) but I don't know which?

or how about
featherweight bling-button?


----------



## Winterbaby

I'm so happy! 
I just scored the wool herringbone professor blazer in heather graphite and the navy schoolboy blazer on sale!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Winterbaby said:


> I'm so happy!
> I just scored the wool herringbone professor blazer in heather graphite and the navy schoolboy blazer on sale!!


 
the new one????


----------



## Winterbaby

DC-Cutie said:


> the new one????


 

I believe it was last seasons without the buttonhole in the lapel, but I already have it in carbon and grey and I just love the fit of the schoolboy blazers! I just needed the navy. So happy!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Winterbaby said:


> I believe it was last seasons without the buttonhole in the lapel, but I already have it in carbon and grey and I just love the fit of the schoolboy blazers! I just needed the navy. So happy!!


 
OK, I was about to have a heart attack thinking the new stuff is already on sale.  The schoolboy blazer is really nice, congrats


----------



## ashleyn

I'm absolutely in love with that professor blazer. I wish I didn't just buy a blazer like it (but not as cute)!


----------



## Winterbaby

there is still 1 black professor blazer in size 6 black left!!
Someone needs to grab that!


----------



## Winterbaby

DC-Cutie said:


> OK, I was about to have a heart attack thinking the new stuff is already on sale. The schoolboy blazer is really nice, congrats


 

Sorry DC Cutie, didnt mean to almost give you a heart attack.


----------



## sierrasun1

Please share your thoughts on this.... it's the ruby shimmer tweed jacket.  Thanks for your input!!   Is there a place to see other views? (back/front/side)


http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/blazers/noveltyblazers/PRDOVR~29020/29020.jsp


----------



## alex.losee

Believe me DC I'll let you know when the good stuff gets marked down!


----------



## OrangeCounty

Winterbabe- I love the schoolboy blazer. I tried it on at the outlet last week. Very cute on!


----------



## Winterbaby

orangecounty, you are so lucky you can go to the store/outlet - even better. Im in Canada so no stores here...I was excited to see it online and had to think fast. I would love it in all the colors. I bet it was a great price at the outlet.


----------



## OrangeCounty

It was about $115 at the outlet I think.


----------



## Winterbaby

oh, I dont feel so bad - I got mine for $99 for the navy.


----------



## DC-Cutie

OrangeCounty said:


> It was about $115 at the outlet I think.



was it the J. Crew store version or the outlet store version?


----------



## Noegirl05

I just receive my super 120's heather grey suiting as well as the merino reye cardigan!! Love all of it! Also got the double serge pencil skirt in pearl grey! I am going back for the charcoal one! Such a great fit!


----------



## Handbag_Whore

sheanabelle said:


> my new favorite thread!
> 
> i bought this coat yesterday, and the blazer in gray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's a pic of a perfect tank, merino cardi and locket necklace, all jcrew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's a coat from them last winter that I love.




LOVE these looks, you look amazing. I'm visiting the States in a few weeks, what sort of prices can i expect from J Crew ?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Handbag_Whore said:


> LOVE these looks, you look amazing. I'm visiting the States in a few weeks, what sort of prices can i expect from J Crew ?



you can check the website for pricing and there may be markdowns by time you get here


----------



## cjy

Has anyone seen the Rimini Cardi?????? It looks really cute.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

i bought one of the 10.00 tote bags on friday.  The mgr asked me where have I been because she hasnt seen me.  I told her i've been laying low.  

I haven't seen that cardi.


----------



## jordanjordan

cjy said:


> Has anyone seen the Rimini Cardi?????? It looks really cute.



I saw it at my store I think, but it looked strange laying on the table so I passed.


----------



## jordanjordan

I recently discovered the ankle toothpick jeans and I have the dark ones, but I'm trying to decide between the Amore Wash or getting the white ones.

Anybody have any experience with anything in Amore?  Or any thoughts on white ankle toothpicks?  

My concern is the white will make me look bigger, as I'm already a size bigger on bottom than on top... and I don't know if I love the really blue hue of the amore, but I'm starting school next week and need some good transition bottoms that will work into fall.  Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## alex.losee

I have the white ones and I wear them ALL the time.


----------



## DC-Cutie

alex.losee said:


> I have the white ones and I wear them ALL the time.


 
same here.  They give a really nice silhouette.


----------



## jordanjordan

Thanks! I was leaning towards the white because they aren't final sale... I think I'll order them today!


----------



## luvmy3girls

^^how is the sizing? true to size? thanks


----------



## DC-Cutie

jordanjordan said:


> Thanks! I was leaning towards the white because they aren't final sale... I think I'll order them today!


 
can I just tell you I orderd 12 items during the last addtional percent off Final Sale and NONE of them were marked "Final Sale" on the receipt.


----------



## cjy

I am in love with the Arylin, Frania and the new Alpaca cardigan. I tried to post a pic but it would not upload. Anyone seen any of them and any suggestions? They are all different but great. I love the fringe on the Frangia. I hate not having a store!


----------



## Winterbaby

DC-Cutie said:


> can I just tell you I orderd 12 items during the last addtional percent off Final Sale and NONE of them were marked "Final Sale" on the receipt.


 

ohhhh what did you get?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Winterbaby said:


> ohhhh what did you get?


 
crap I'm sure I didn't need - LOL.  I'll try to take some pics and post this week.  But, I'm vowing not to buy anything for at least another week or, since there is a shopping event at my local J. Crew


----------



## jordanjordan

DC-Cutie said:


> can I just tell you I orderd 12 items during the last addtional percent off Final Sale and NONE of them were marked "Final Sale" on the receipt.



Wow!  Jealous.  I just got two orders today and both said final sale for the final sale items.  No biggie because they are items I was sure I wanted but you lucked out!!


----------



## Noegirl05

DC~ I'm gonna be there!!!! 


Can I just say I LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE the double serge pencil skirt!!! I have it in 2 colors and I am tempted to get the mustard and blue colors.... It's a longer pencil skirt and thats what I like most... in my office I cannot walk around with too many skirt too far above the knee these are perfect and slimming.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Noegirl05 said:


> DC~ I'm gonna be there!!!!
> 
> 
> Can I just say I LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE the double serge pencil skirt!!! I have it in 2 colors and I am tempted to get the mustard and blue colors.... It's a longer pencil skirt and thats what I like most... in my office I cannot walk around with too many skirt too far above the knee these are perfect and slimming.


 
Yayyy!!!!   It's going to be great!  

I love the serge skirts too.  The fabric lays well.  I think they will look great with flat riding boots in the fall/winter.


----------



## Noegirl05

DC~ I agree!!! I am wearing it today in pearl grey... a black ruffled top, gucci icon horsebit piumps, and I have the pearl grey school boy blazer on for a meeting.


----------



## yellow08

Noegirl05 said:


> DC~ I'm gonna be there!!!!
> 
> 
> Can I just say I LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE the double serge pencil skirt!!! I have it in 2 colors and I am tempted to get the mustard and blue colors.... It's a longer pencil skirt and thats what I like most... in my office I cannot walk around with too many skirt too far above the knee these are perfect and slimming.



Yes, I'm so gotta get the blue ds pencil skirt too! 

I hope I like the color IRL. Earlier this year I picked up a super 120's skirt in bright plum (online it looked more vibrant, IRL it was still pretty just not as vibrant as I was expecting but I kept it). So, I'm hoping the blue is pretty IRL...


----------



## Noegirl05

The blue is bright like pool blue IMO I like it though!!!


----------



## cjy

Has anyone tried the fluted skirt????


----------



## cjy

Noegirl05 said:


> The blue is bright like pool blue IMO I like it though!!!


 Did you get the stretch one or the regular one? they look different to me.


----------



## Winterbaby

Noegirl05 said:


> DC~ I agree!!! I am wearing it today in pearl grey... a black ruffled top, gucci icon horsebit piumps, and I have the pearl grey school boy blazer on for a meeting.


 

Pics!!! Please post pics!! I have the schoolboy blazer too, wonder if I should get the skirt too to have the set...


----------



## linhhhuynh

i love J. Crew but can never find anything i like myself in there!


----------



## Needanotherbag

I tried the Rimini Cardi (someone was asking about it a few posts back) its fits TTS, but I have a feeling its going to be on sale, as there was a ton of them and it was cute, but not cute enough on to pay full price. 

Also, it needs a tank or tee under it, but it needs to be one thats pretty form fitting, as the way the sweater is made, it kind of tugs whatever is on under it.  I found myself trying to keep my tank straight by pulling it to the front while trying it on.


----------



## cjy

Needanotherbag said:


> I tried the Rimini Cardi (someone was asking about it a few posts back) its fits TTS, but I have a feeling its going to be on sale, as there was a ton of them and it was cute, but not cute enough on to pay full price.
> 
> Also, it needs a tank or tee under it, but it needs to be one thats pretty form fitting, as the way the sweater is made, it kind of tugs whatever is on under it. I found myself trying to keep my tank straight by pulling it to the front while trying it on.


 I asked and thank you so much for the post!!!!


----------



## agart245

I went to J Crew today and saw a ton of cute stuff.  I really wanted to like the waxed utility jacket, but it was a disappointment when I tried it on because it was very stiff and boxy.  I ended up getting a sweatshirt with zippers on it- I'm not sure of the name of it.


----------



## Eclipse4

I bought the keiko skirt and one of the flower tanks. The skirt is cute but a lil too short for work, oh well. I think it'll look cute with some boots and tights.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I might have to bite my words and buy something seeing as how it's tax-free time in Maryland:   The State of Maryland will reintroduce its annual tax free shopping event in 2010, beginning on *Aug. 8, 2010, and ending on Aug. 14, 2010*. 

Also, if you order online and have it shipped to a city in Maryland, the tax should fall off, but if it doesn't call Customer Service and it will be adjusted!!!


----------



## luvmy3girls

Hey DC..I believe you have the leather vineyard flip flops? How do they run? Do you know if they fit the same as the capri ones? Thanks


----------



## Winterbaby

I'm going to be in NYC next week. 
Does anyone know if they have shoes in store or are they just online?
I'm wanting the Langford platform oxfords for fall, but hope to try them on/purchase in person to avoid additional customs charges.

Anyone have or seen these?


----------



## DC-Cutie

luvmy3girls said:


> Hey DC..I believe you have the leather vineyard flip flops? How do they run? Do you know if they fit the same as the capri ones? Thanks


 
I get a 9 in capri flats and got the vineyard in a 9 as well (I have them on today)



Winterbaby said:


> I'm going to be in NYC next week.
> Does anyone know if they have shoes in store or are they just online?
> I'm wanting the Langford platform oxfords for fall, but hope to try them on/purchase in person to avoid additional customs charges.
> 
> Anyone have or seen these?


 
I don't have them, but yes shoes are sold in stores.  I'm sure they are carried in all NYC stores.  However, you may want to call the store to see if they have this particular shoe.


----------



## luvmy3girls

Thanks DC


----------



## jordanjordan

New styles added to final sale.

I am starting to get annoyed because every time they do this it is stuff I have purchased wtihin the last month and haven't worn yet (way too hot to wear fall stuff here), so I am going to have to find all my receipts, price adjust the recent purchases and then return and rebuy everything else.

What do you gals do when this happens??


----------



## Noegirl05

Cjy- I only know of the double serge pencil skirt in the bright blue color. I love it and actually took a size down from my super 120s suiting!!!

I didn't see this before I went home so not pics from yesterday but today I have on black perfect fit pencil skirt a lace top from target and a Jackie cardigan with Christian Louboutin black very prive and my Chanel  jumbo xl flap


----------



## luvmy3girls

when do you think they are gonna do the extra percentage off of the sale stuff? I want to place an order today..but my luck..they will do it tomorrow


----------



## jordanjordan

luvmy3girls said:


> when do you think they are gonna do the extra percentage off of the sale stuff? I want to place an order today..but my luck..they will do it tomorrow



I never know.. but I doubt it will be this weekend.  Some of the stuff they added to final sale is brand new so I can't see them adding a percentage off but who knows with J.Crew!


----------



## luvmy3girls

Ok..I'll take a chance and order today..thanks


----------



## cjy

Noegirl05 said:


> Cjy- I only know of the double serge pencil skirt in the bright blue color. I love it and actually took a size down from my super 120s suiting!!!
> 
> I didn't see this before I went home so not pics from yesterday but today I have on black perfect fit pencil skirt a lace top from target and a Jackie cardigan with Christian Louboutin black very prive and my Chanel jumbo xl flap


 Thanks sweetie I am thinking about getting one.


----------



## elle tee

Winterbaby said:


> I'm going to be in NYC next week.
> Does anyone know if they have shoes in store or are they just online?
> I'm wanting the Langford platform oxfords for fall, but hope to try them on/purchase in person to avoid additional customs charges.
> 
> Anyone have or seen these?



Yes, all of the NYC stores carry at least some shoes.  Generally they carry only a small portion of the shoe collection in any one store.  I find that 5th Ave/Flatiron and Prince St. have the best shoe selection, usually.  However, your best bet is probably to call the stores.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

jordanjordan said:


> New styles added to final sale.
> 
> I am starting to get annoyed because every time they do this it is stuff I have purchased wtihin the last month and haven't worn yet (way too hot to wear fall stuff here), so I am going to have to find all my receipts, price adjust the recent purchases and then return and rebuy everything else.
> 
> What do you gals do when this happens??



Are you talking about full price or sale stuff? I didn't think they price adjust on sale items, right?


----------



## LovesYSL

Has anyone here purchased any of the Fenton/Fallon for J. Crew pieces? I'd love to see modeling pictures or at least hear what everyone's overall impressions were.


----------



## jordanjordan

MichelleAntonia said:


> Are you talking about full price or sale stuff? I didn't think they price adjust on sale items, right?



Well it's stuff I bought at full price but used my student discount. The policy is that they won't adjust it if you use student/teacher discount, which is ABSURD, but most stores will do it.  What is the point of having a student discount if it only works on full price and it penalizes you if stuff goes on sale.

I have decided from today on I will not buy anything full price at all.  If I miss out too bad, but I'm tired of doing all of these price adjustments and more tired of stuff going on sale a week after it comes in my store.  Obviously it is all priced too high to begin with or they wouldn't have to be doing this.


----------



## yellow08

Has anyone seen the Exhibitor tote IRL?


----------



## ShoeLover

jordanjordan said:


> Well it's stuff I bought at full price but used my student discount. The policy is that they won't adjust it if you use student/teacher discount, which is ABSURD, but most stores will do it.  What is the point of having a student discount if it only works on full price and it penalizes you if stuff goes on sale.
> 
> I have decided from today on I will not buy anything full price at all.  If I miss out too bad, but I'm tired of doing all of these price adjustments and more tired of stuff going on sale a week after it comes in my store.  Obviously it is all priced too high to begin with or they wouldn't have to be doing this.


I also think their policy is _horrible_! I just can't believe how they keep doing this! And we keep buying:shame:


----------



## Pursegrrl

Hey everyone!  I'm hardly ever in the wardorbe sub forum but this thread caught my eye! 

J. Crew has been a godsend to me for a few reasons:  1) I've been out of work for many months up until this past May (yay!) and have been on a very tight budget.  So the sales have been awesome.  2) I've gained weight in the past year and have been reluctant to invest a lot of $$ in new clothes until I can get to a size I'm happier with and 3) my new workplace is SUPER casual...jeans, flipflops and t-shirts are just fine which is not what I'm used to! 

So thanks to J. Crew for incredible sales and the casual stuff I need to get cheaply to fit in at work and not look so corporate-y.  Cargo khakis, chambray shirts, $5 ribbed tank tops from the outlets for layering (score!) and even the jewelry (the mixed pearl/chains pastiche - sp? - bracelet is super amazing) and has been a really fun and relatively inexpensive way to give my wardrobe a lift and adapt to my work's casual dress code!

I just got a denim vest, jacket and jeans to get ready for fall/winter...all in the Destroyed or Tinted Out washes.


----------



## Jujuma

The truely impossible happened today. I walked into j crew picked up one pair of the new denim legging jeans tryed them on and, gasp, bought them. Love them, didn't have to try on 200 pair, they were just perfect. Never in my life has this happened. I'm a little older and I didn't want ones I couldn't breath in, plus I have a broken leg so the ankle opening couldn't be too tight and my brace had to fit over them. All this in one shot! Love j crew!


----------



## Tangerine

Please advise me!!


Does any know how this neon linen sweater runs??: http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_...2039281&nav_type=SALESITE&bmUID=1281864569791

Or if you don't know about that one, perhaps any of their linen tops in general?? In my experience things run slightly big at JC, and by reading the description it seems like its cut bigger too.... I want the kind of fit the model has. Then again, they have been known to be inconsistent..

TIA


----------



## BooYah

EXTRA 30% off FINAL SALE-code SHOPNOW
FREE SHIPPING $150 or more

*happy shopping*


----------



## yellow08

BooYah said:


> EXTRA 30% off FINAL SALE-code SHOPNOW
> FREE SHIPPING $150 or more
> 
> *happy shopping*



No!!!!!!


----------



## ShoeLover

Sadly, the pajamas I wanted are sold out!


----------



## BooYah

yellow08 said:


> No!!!!!!



sooooooo.....what did we get???!!!!

(i've been doing so much damage at j crew these past few months, it's not even funny:shame


----------



## Baltimore

Since they fixed the little "final sale" glitch they had i won't dare buy FS.

Its a bummer because there are some things I'd like to try, but don't want to take the chance.


----------



## yellow08

BooYah said:


> sooooooo.....what did we get???!!!!
> 
> (i've been doing so much damage at j crew these past few months, it's not even funny:shame



Well...
I picked up:
-Super 120 Elan trousers in Heather Flannel (I have a black pair and  them)
- 																															 																		 																			 																				 																					 																						 																							 																								 																								 																									 																									 																										    Ombré paillette cardigan ( I hope I like it IRL)
-Featherweight cashmere short-sleeve cardigan in Navy
-Leather and Chain belt

I was going to get another short-sleeve cardi but I was worried about the cashmere pilling.

I need to stop shopping   I'm running out of room in my closet/drawersush:.


----------



## BooYah

MAJOR scores, hun!

i picked up some silk pieces: romper, pants and jumpsuit 



yellow08 said:


> Well...
> I picked up:
> -Super 120 Elan trousers in Heather Flannel (I have a black pair and  them)
> - 																															 																		 																			 																				 																					 																						 																							 																								 																								 																									 																									 																										    Ombré paillette cardigan ( I hope I like it IRL)
> -Featherweight cashmere short-sleeve cardigan in Navy
> -Leather and Chain belt
> 
> I was going to get another short-sleeve cardi but I was worried about the cashmere pilling.
> 
> I need to stop shopping   I'm running out of room in my closet/drawersush:.


----------



## jordanjordan

I didn't get anything yet.  The only things I want in my size are the white ankle toothpick jeans but I don't know how bad I want them and don't want to pay for shipping.


----------



## snowflake

What are sales like in store at the moment?  I'm really tempted by the 30% off on line but I'll leave it if there are better deals to be had in store.


----------



## alex.losee

my store has a somewhat small sale section. most of the store is filled with new goodies! New collection came out today (I helped put it out last night). I'm pretty obsessed. I tried on pretty much every shoe we got in. I think at one point (around midnight?) I put on a puffer vest, sequin bubble shorts, and 6 necklaces.....


----------



## yellow08

alex.losee said:


> my store has a somewhat small sale section. most of the store is filled with new goodies! New collection came out today (I helped put it out last night). I'm pretty obsessed. I tried on pretty much every shoe we got in. I think at one point (around midnight?) I put on a puffer vest, sequin bubble shorts, and 6 necklaces.....




I stopped by my B&M today and I agree there is some cute new stuff out. I have the stardust pencil skirt 2010 version on hold. This year it's priced at $138 but I've gotta have it! I'm also liking the tuxedo striped wool shorts for the fall plus a TON of other stuff...I must set a budget! *sigh*


----------



## juliet2000

Has anyone seen or tried on the Petit Four cardigan?


----------



## Snowqueen!

I ordered the petit four cardi in the black and received it yesterday.  It is cute and well made, but the trim is darker IRL than it looked on my monitors.  I expected it to be ivory, but it is a deep oyster color.  It is cute, but it fit me a little more boxy than I like and the trim is not flexible so I can't push up the sleeves, which I always do with my cardis.

It is very cute, but just not for me.

I also order the Jenna cardi which runs a little smaller but has a much more fitted design.  I love it am am keeping it.


----------



## Snowqueen!

BYW, there are new arrivals online.  I love a couple of the coats and skirts.


----------



## Baltimore

the green color of the coats in this roll out is fabulous.


----------



## jordanjordan

Baltimore said:


> the green color of the coats in this roll out is fabulous.




It really is fantastic.  I tried it in one of the cardigans, or at least very similar green, and I almost bought it but realized I would look ridiculous wearing a forestish green sweater when it's 100 degrees here.


----------



## juliet2000

Snowqueen! said:


> I ordered the petit four cardi in the black and received it yesterday.  It is cute and well made, but the trim is darker IRL than it looked on my monitors.  I expected it to be ivory, but it is a deep oyster color.  It is cute, but it fit me a little more boxy than I like and the trim is not flexible so I can't push up the sleeves, which I always do with my cardis.
> 
> It is very cute, but just not for me.
> 
> I also order the Jenna cardi which runs a little smaller but has a much more fitted design.  I love it am am keeping it.




Thank you Snowqueen for your opinion and description! On my monitor the trim looks ivory too. I'm still not sure whether to order it or not.


----------



## schadenfreude

yellow08 said:


> Well...
> I picked up:
> -Super 120 Elan trousers in Heather Flannel (I have a black pair and  them)
> - 																															 																		 																			 																				 																					 																						 																							 																								 																								 																									 																									 																										    Ombré paillette cardigan ( I hope I like it IRL)
> -Featherweight cashmere short-sleeve cardigan in Navy
> -Leather and Chain belt
> 
> I was going to get another short-sleeve cardi but I was worried about the cashmere pilling.
> 
> I need to stop shopping   I'm running out of room in my closet/drawersush:.



J. Crew is like crack. I ordered the leather and chain belt too... as well as a featherweight cashmere cardi, and a big rhinestone-y foo foo ring. Can't wait for it all to come!


----------



## *Michi*

Omg, how did I not notice this thread before?! I'm such a huge JC-aholic!

Time to go read through the pages!


----------



## luvmy3girls

schadenfreude said:


> J. Crew is like crack. I ordered the leather and chain belt too... as well as a featherweight cashmere cardi, and a big rhinestone-y foo foo ring. Can't wait for it all to come!


 LOL....it is soooooo like crack. I need rehab..and quick!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

their merchandise is crack and the stores are the crack houses!  I go through withdrawl if I don't visit at least once a week to get my fix - LOL...


----------



## yellow08

schadenfreude said:


> *J. Crew is like crack*. I ordered the leather and chain belt too... as well as a featherweight cashmere cardi, and a big rhinestone-y foo foo ring. Can't wait for it all to come!



I agree!!!!

I'm sitting here at work thinking about the sequin pencil skirt and wool tuxedo shorts I have on-hold. Trying to decide which one I will purchase. I'm leaning towards the skirt because I missed the stardust skirt last fall. I really need to stop it but I can't...


----------



## DC-Cutie

yellow08 said:


> I agree!!!!
> 
> I'm sitting here at work thinking about the sequin pencil skirt and wool tuxedo shorts I have on-hold. Trying to decide which one I will purchase. I'm leaning towards the skirt because I missed the stardust skirt last fall. I really need to stop it but I can't...


 
I'm taking my sequin skirt back and waiting for the other one to come out.  It's snagging, I don't like how cheap the material looks


----------



## yellow08

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm taking my sequin skirt back and waiting for the other one to come out.  It's snagging, I don't like how cheap the material looks


Which skirt do you own?


----------



## purse collector

I want to buy something from the sale but I'm on the fence cuz it's final sale...please I need sizing advice on the ankle stretch toothpick jean.  I'm a size 24 on jbrands.  I don't own any jcrew pants and usually I'm a 00 on their skirts.  Thanks.

http://www.jcrew.com/browse/popup_s..._WT0042_m.tif&tmp=prdDtIm&isFeatureColor=true


----------



## Pursegrrl

yeah I got my J.Crew crack fix tonight 
free shipping with $150 promo...Le Sigh!

black waxed field jacket - snap front with a knit collar...looks so cute!
knit tank with sequin front panel (clearance)
sweatshirt style merino wool sweater

These are PERFECT for late summer/early fall transition weather plus my super-uber casual new job!


----------



## Snowqueen!

Pursegrrl said:


> yeah I got my J.Crew crack fix tonight
> free shipping with $150 promo...Le Sigh!
> 
> black waxed field jacket - snap front with a knit collar...looks so cute!
> knit tank with sequin front panel (clearance)
> sweatshirt style merino wool sweater
> 
> These are PERFECT for late summer/early fall transition weather plus my super-uber casual new job!


 
I have that merino sweater in the carbon and really love it.  When it gets cool enough here, I am going to were it with the plum pencil skirt from last year or my skinny dark jeans.


----------



## KristyDarling

Hi guys! I really like J Crew but haven't checked them out much lately. I visited the site tonight and, hooo boy! Did I fill up my cart!! Since I'd really rather not pay full retail price for everything in it, can someone tell me whether JCrew.com ever offers things like sitewide 20% off sales or coupon codes? If so, do you know when the next special is? 

TIA, sisters in retail!!! 
Kristy


----------



## DC-Cutie

KristyDarling said:


> Hi guys! I really like J Crew but haven't checked them out much lately. I visited the site tonight and, hooo boy! Did I fill up my cart!! Since I'd really rather not pay full retail price for everything in it, can someone tell me whether JCrew.com ever offers things like sitewide 20% off sales or coupon codes? If so, do you know when the next special is?
> 
> TIA, sisters in retail!!!
> Kristy


 
we can't tell you when the next additional %-off will be offered, because it's pretty random.  I just check daily.


----------



## DC-Cutie

20% off FINAL SALE
Exp: Sunday, August 29, 2010
*code **OURTREAT*
Free shipping w/$150 + AFTER 20% discount is applied


----------



## Winterbaby

Thank YOU!@!!!! 
I just placed my order!!! 



DC-Cutie said:


> 20% off FINAL SALE
> Exp: Sunday, August 29, 2010
> *code **OURTREAT*
> Free shipping w/$150 + AFTER 20% discount is applied


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I hate having to spend 150.00 to get f/s


----------



## DC-Cutie

talldrnkofwater said:


> I hate having to spend 150.00 to get f/s


 
I do too, but somehow, I always end up spending that amount.

Tip to get around paying: If you have an SA, give them a call with all your info (Items number, size, color, & CC info).  They can call from the red phone and avoid the shipping charge - I've done it in the past (even with addtional % off promo)


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ thanks for the info DC


----------



## BooYah

thanks, *DC*  (although my wallet is telling me  after i hit the "place order" button)


----------



## KristyDarling

DC-Cutie said:


> we can't tell you when the next additional %-off will be offered, because it's pretty random.  I just check daily.



Thanks DC! I guess I'll take my chances on stuff not going out of stock and just wait patiently, watching for discounts with eagle eyes. 

But that 20% off final sale looks pretty darn good. On my way.....


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Jcrew to launch jcrewoutlet.com (i dont know if thats going to be the actual name)
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB100...1698963812.html?mod=WSJ_hps_sections_business


----------



## Needanotherbag

KristyDarling said:


> Hi guys! I really like J Crew but haven't checked them out much lately. I visited the site tonight and, hooo boy! Did I fill up my cart!! Since I'd really rather not pay full retail price for everything in it, can someone tell me whether JCrew.com ever offers things like sitewide 20% off sales or coupon codes? If so, do you know when the next special is?
> 
> TIA, sisters in retail!!!
> Kristy



Kristy - if you open a JCrew cc account, I think everything in your first purchase on the card gets a 20% discount...I'm seriously contemplating this for a new coat...


----------



## jordanjordan

I bought a cardi two or three weeks ago and it still has the tags on it and now it is about half what I paid for it. will they let me return it and rebuy?  it's from the fall roll out so I'm kind of annoyed it went to sale that fast.


----------



## LeeMiller

omg, this fall is going to drive me broke.  I have a long list, here are a couple of items.  What is everyone else eyeing for fall?  I also really love the zip gloves, so cute!  Has anyone gotten the J.Crew ballet flats some of them are so cute that I'm tempted.  Also, are they true to size??

traversa card.  love this, esp in black and grey.

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_feature/NewArrivals/sweaters/PRDOVR~29615/29615.jsp

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_feature/NewArrivals/sweaters/PRDOVR~29599/29599.jsp

mongolian lamb stole in black

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_categor...~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~mongolian/31393.jsp


----------



## alex.losee

sequin shorts = love


----------



## LittleMsPerfect

I need help!!

There are a pair of pants I like within the final sale. I wear a 0 in the skirts and XS/S tops, size 25 jeans but 33" hips. Might a 0 in pants be too small?


----------



## jordanjordan

LittleMsPerfect said:


> I need help!!
> 
> There are a pair of pants I like within the final sale. I wear a 0 in the skirts and XS/S tops, size 25 jeans but 33" hips. Might a 0 in pants be too small?



I doubt it.  I wear a 26/27 jeans (and have big hips) and I buy the Minnie pants in 0 and the dress pants in 2.  I am really about a 1 in J.crew pants but since that doesn't exist I just go with whatever feels best in a particular style.


----------



## Pursegrrl

I LOVE the leather zip gloves 

And the wool suiting slacks "Super 120s Suiting" in the catalogue.


----------



## Handbag_Whore

sheanabelle said:


> my new favorite thread!
> 
> i bought this coat yesterday, and the blazer in gray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's a pic of a perfect tank, merino cardi and locket necklace, all jcrew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's a coat from them last winter that I love.





Fab outfits, LOVE them both


----------



## jordanjordan

I want one of the puffer vests but I can't decide which one or what color.  It's between the toggle one in green or the one with a sweater type cuff at the bottom in green or gray.  They seem to run a little big though, the XS is a bit large and I am normally a S.  I like my vests to be tight though because I plan to wear it over a long sleeve perfect fit unzipped.


----------



## kgirl<3

LittleMsPerfect said:


> I need help!!
> 
> There are a pair of pants I like within the final sale. I wear a 0 in the skirts and XS/S tops, size 25 jeans but 33" hips. Might a 0 in pants be too small?



Not at all...I'm the same size. I actually even go for the 00..depending on the cut/style.


----------



## DC-Cutie

a whole lotta markdowns in-store


----------



## yellow08

DC-Cutie said:


> a whole lotta markdowns in-store



Oh boy


----------



## DC-Cutie

yellow08 said:


> Oh boy


 
that's how I was feeling when my SA called me.  I could barely make it through the rest of the workday!   Markdowns have been happening so soon.  There was a suiting dress marked down to $59 - geesh.

I think this is the dress:  http://www.jcrew.com/womens_categor...294+20~~~20+17+4294967033~15~~~~~~~/27594.jsp


----------



## indypup

AHHH!  I'll have to check this out. 

As an associate, markdowns are ten times more dangerous and tempting for me!


----------



## ShoeLover

I just placed an order! I got the fleurette pencil skirt! It's just too pretty and the price was great!


----------



## cjy

I ordered the coveted pearl necklace. I have had my eye on it.


----------



## Eclipse4

I went to the check out the sales at my local store and the sequin skirts were a mess. The threading was loose and ALL the skirts were stuck together. I was set on picking one up but no way.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Eclipse4 said:


> I went to the check out the sales at my local store and the sequin skirts were a mess. The threading was loose and ALL the skirts were stuck together. I was set on picking one up but no way.


 
exactly why I returned mine.  Even my SA said, it's not worth the money...  looks like Forever21


----------



## DC-Cutie

picked this up from the store a few days ago:  PomPom necklace - in store it's $49, online $79.  I wish J. Crew would get it together with consistent prices in-store and online!


----------



## Winterbaby

There's some really good stuff on sale...but its all still Final Sale. That is SO wrong!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

^^ I've never been turned down when trying to return a final sale item, in-store.  Lately, the items say final sale online, but when I get my invoice none of them are marked 'final sale'...


----------



## jordanjordan

DC-Cutie said:


> ^^ I've never been turned down when trying to return a final sale item, in-store.  Lately, the items say final sale online, but when I get my invoice none of them are marked 'final sale'...



Weird, mine have all said final sale on my shipping slip .


----------



## Winterbaby

I really like alot of the Collection stuff right now...


----------



## BooYah

jordanjordan said:


> Weird, mine have all said final sale on my shipping slip .



mine too


----------



## Winterbaby

does anyone have the stretch wool trouser in favorite fit?


----------



## yellow08

DC-Cutie said:


> that's how I was feeling when my SA called me.  I could barely make it through the rest of the workday!   Markdowns have been happening so soon.  There was a suiting dress marked down to $59 - geesh.
> 
> I think this is the dress:  http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/dresses/weartowork/PRDOVR~27594/99102035163/ENE~1+2+3+22+4294967294+20~~~20+17+4294967033~15~~~~~~~/27594.jsp



My GF and I stopped by JC last night and she picked up that dress. She's currently in the process of changing careers and I convinced her to get it. It's a perfect work dress.

I was a good girl because I can't shop with friends. But I'm going back today!


----------



## yellow08

Eclipse4 said:


> I went to the check out the sales at my local store and the sequin skirts were a mess. The threading was loose and ALL the skirts were stuck together. I was set on picking one up but no way.



Are you referring to the goldish bell skirt or the brown pencil skirt? I picked up the pencil skirt and my SA showed me how to tie the nylon strings back to keep it the sequin from coming off, I don't know but it might go back...


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

DC-Cutie said:


> picked this up from the store a few days ago: PomPom necklace - in store it's $49, online $79. I wish J. Crew would get it together with consistent prices in-store and online!


 

that's nice!!


----------



## snoozepig

DC-Cutie said:


> picked this up from the store a few days ago: PomPom necklace - in store it's $49, online $79. I wish J. Crew would get it together with consistent prices in-store and online!


 
Agree! and good score, I'll have to run to my JC to check it out.


----------



## DC-Cutie

This is my new love, I'm carrying it today for the first time.  it's so soft and lucious:  Brompton Hobo


----------



## Tangerine

I wonder if there is any chance that there will be an extra % off in store over the long weekend?? I have some stuff on hold I don't know if I should go back and get them today, or wait a day or two and see about any promotions...


----------



## Pursegrrl

DC-Cutie said:


> picked this up from the store a few days ago: PomPom necklace - in store it's $49, online $79. I wish J. Crew would get it together with consistent prices in-store and online!


 
Super cute necklace!  Love the mixed media trends....


----------



## Pursegrrl

I got my order in (thanks, hot UPS guy!!) 
- LOVE the tank with the sequin rectangle front panel.  Fun to layer under jackets for going out.
- And the waxed utility jacket with the knit collar ROCKS (got it in black).  This is _perfect_ for me to stay on trend and yet true to my work's uber casual dress code while staying somewhat polished 
- Merino wool sweater with sweatshirt styling...THIS is going to be my go-to sweater this F/W, I just know it.


----------



## blueeyedgirl

How do you ladies feel about this jacket?

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_feature/NewArrivals/outerwear/PRDOVR~29060/29060.jsp


I tried it on in-store today & I think I may go back for it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

^^  it's very boxy.  tried it on and hated it!


----------



## cjy

The coveted pearl necklace I ordered came today. I like it, much bigger than I was expecting but I think I will enjoy it. I feel sure it will get noticed.


----------



## purse collector

cjy said:


> The coveted pearl necklace I ordered came today. I like it, much bigger than I was expecting but I think I will enjoy it. I feel sure it will get noticed.



I've been eyeing that necklace as well...modelling pics please


----------



## MichelleAntonia

There's a 20% off full priced sweaters in store. If they don't have a size I want in store and they have to call the catalog/online to get it (red phone, right?), can they still apply the extra 20? And would I have to pay shipping since it's on a promotion?


----------



## Snowqueen!

blueeyedgirl said:


> How do you ladies feel about this jacket?
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_feature/NewArrivals/outerwear/PRDOVR~29060/29060.jsp
> 
> 
> I tried it on in-store today & I think I may go back for it.


 
I agree that it is boxy.  I like the Milo better in the pictures.  My B&M has the Sasha, but not the Milo, so I may order it with the free shipping this weekend so that I can try it.


----------



## jordanjordan

Finally placed a FS order.  I had been stalking the toothpick white pants and some jean shorts all summer.  I had a 20% off entire order coupon from my catalog and that with the low prices this weekend made me bite!  The jean shorts aren't final sale which is great because I wasn't sure on the size and if I will actually like them.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I had an EPIC spree on sweaters because of their 20% off. :shame: And I still have a bunch of sale things on hold. JFC help me, I'm NUTS!


----------



## Lady1908

blueeyedgirl said:


> How do you ladies feel about this jacket?
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_feature/NewArrivals/outerwear/PRDOVR~29060/29060.jsp
> 
> 
> I tried it on in-store today & I think I may go back for it.


 
I love this in the baked squash


----------



## Shopmore

MichelleAntonia said:


> There's a 20% off full priced sweaters in store. If they don't have a size I want in store and they have to call the catalog/online to get it (red phone, right?), can they still apply the extra 20? And would I have to pay shipping since it's on a promotion?



I was able to get a Jackie they didn't have in my size through the red phone and got the free shipping.  So excited because I got to apply the teacher discount with this too.  So only paid $42 for them!


----------



## bags&shoes

I just received the Washed Leather Moto Jacket in Mushroom, and I love it.  I wanted a moto style jacket that was not too many zippers, etc... and this one fits the bill.  Cropped and fitted, leather is really good quality.  It's medium weight....


----------



## talldrnkofwater

The shorts in my avi (star fish) are on sale (online) 14.99
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_categor...2+4294967294+20~90~~20+17~90~~~~~~~/26484.jsp


----------



## Pursegrrl

OK it's a grey/soggy week ahead here in Seattle...might think that's stereotypical but honestly September is usually a warm/sunny month.

Anyway...PERFECT time to debut my super fun black waxed utility jacket (with the knit collar) tomorrow at work!   Jeans, a light sweater and chunky clogs are likely in order too...along with my black Kooba ryan python tote for any Kooba fans in here 

XXXOO PG


----------



## dopey

i'm curious if any Jcrew-aholics bought the sequined harem pants? post pics please!


----------



## DC-Cutie

dopey said:


> i'm curious if any Jcrew-aholics bought the sequined harem pants? post pics please!



those damn pants


----------



## Jujuma

I wore my crew version denim "leggings" today and they were regular jeans by end of day. So pissed cuz SA told me not to go down a size, she said they wouldn't stretch much. Bummed.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Extra 30 off f/s and free shipping on 150 or more :MUSTHAVE


----------



## BooYah

talldrnkofwater said:


> Extra 30 off f/s and free shipping on 150 or more :MUSTHAVE





thanks for the code, *talldrnk*


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ no problem.  your signature made me :lolots:


----------



## BooYah

talldrnkofwater said:


> ^^ no problem.  your signature made me :lolots:



but aren't we all


----------



## Pursegrrl

I rocked my merino wool sweatshirt-style sweater today with the (black) waxed utility jacket with the knit collar...  PERFECT for a cool, rainy early fall-ish day here in Seattle!  the sweater is SO lightweight as is the jacket...but the jacket will be nice when it cools off even more!


----------



## drechie

hey.... does anyone know if i call into a specific store that they would order something on their final sale (website) and ship it to their store for free? basically, i don't want to pay for shipping on a $30.00 item. thank!


----------



## jordanjordan

drechie said:


> hey.... does anyone know if i call into a specific store that they would order something on their final sale (website) and ship it to their store for free? basically, i don't want to pay for shipping on a $30.00 item. thank!



Definitely not.


----------



## DC-Cutie

drechie said:


> hey.... does anyone know if i call into a specific store that they would order something on their final sale (website) and ship it to their store for free? basically, i don't want to pay for shipping on a $30.00 item. thank!


 
likely not, but if you have a good SA they can waive shipping...

*NEWS FLASH: LOTS of new fall markdowns*  (cheaper than online on many items)


----------



## erinz25

As an FYI - I was pleasantly surprised to find that even regular sale merchandise, not just final sale, was marked down 30% with the MUSTHAVE sales code.


----------



## KristyDarling

erinz25 said:


> As an FYI - I was pleasantly surprised to find that even regular sale merchandise, not just final sale, was marked down 30% with the MUSTHAVE sales code.



sweet! Thanks!


----------



## jordanjordan

erinz25 said:


> As an FYI - I was pleasantly surprised to find that even regular sale merchandise, not just final sale, was marked down 30% with the MUSTHAVE sales code.



I odn't think this is the case.  Can anyone else verify?  I think it is just for items that have been marked down or the items that are FS, but not full price.


----------



## jordanjordan

erinz25 said:


> As an FYI - I was pleasantly surprised to find that even regular sale merchandise, not just final sale, was marked down 30% with the MUSTHAVE sales code.



I just tried it with a full price item, it does NOT work.  Maybe you were mistaken because it worked on an item that was marked down but not FS?


----------



## erinz25

jordanjordan said:


> I odn't think this is the case. Can anyone else verify? I think it is just for items that have been marked down or the items that are FS, but not full price.


 To clarify I meant regular (as in non-final) sale merchandise, not full-priced. After reading the "no exchanges or returns" disclaimer within the code's details, I wouldn't think this would have been the case.


----------



## jordanjordan

erinz25 said:


> To clarify I meant regular (as in non-final) sale merchandise, not full-priced. After reading the "no exchanges or returns" disclaimer within the code's details, I wouldn't think this would have been the case.



Gotcha.  The codes usually work on regular sale too which is a nice perk!


----------



## DC-Cutie

See the foolishness I'm talking.  I purchased these in the storeWool Tuxedo Shorts : $88 online & in-store for $29


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ those wool tuxedo shorts are cute.  I saw them the other day, but didn't try them on.  I have to make a stop this evening.


----------



## yellow08

DC-Cutie said:


> See the foolishness I'm talking.  I purchased these in the storeWool Tuxedo Shorts : $88 online & in-store for $29



_ARE U SERIOUS!!_!
I had them on hold a few weeks ago bc I didn't want to drop 88 on shorts. I'm heading to my B&M as soon as I get off work!


----------



## DC-Cutie

^^ I'm dead serious.

I also got these items 
Ciel étoilé cardigan for $69, online $128
Cargo pants - in-store $29, online $69
Rimini Cardigan - (some colors) in-store $59, online $98


----------



## BooYah

fabulous haul, *DC Cutie!*



DC-Cutie said:


> ^^ I'm dead serious.
> 
> I also got these items
> Ciel étoilé cardigan for $69, online $128
> Cargo pants - in-store $29, online $69
> Rimini Cardigan - (some colors) in-store $59, online $98


----------



## yellow08

Great Crewlade DC!
How is the fit of the Ciel étoilé cardigan? Is it boxy?


----------



## DC-Cutie

yellow08 said:


> Great Crewlade DC!
> How is the fit of the Ciel étoilé cardigan? Is it boxy?


 
I have it on now, it's not boxy, but not fitted.


----------



## samhainophobia

DC-Cutie said:


> ^^ I'm dead serious.
> 
> I also got these items
> Ciel étoilé cardigan for $69, online $128


 
You're kidding.

I know where I'm going after work.

ETA: And WTF, how the eff is that already marked down that far?  Isn't that a new rollout?


----------



## DC-Cutie

samhainophobia said:


> You're kidding.
> 
> I know where I'm going after work.
> 
> *ETA: And WTF, how the eff is that already marked down that far? Isn't that a new rollout*?


 
Yes!  Marked down already.  This came out on Aug 22nd.  I know because I was at the store for an event and they were just placing them on the tables.

Tyson's Corner had new merchandise yesterday.  But, I'll wait for stuff to go on sale, since it's happening so quickly.


----------



## jordanjordan

It's so weird- sometimes things are WAY more online, sometimes in the store.

My SA will always give me the online price, but it is so frustrating that every time I shop there I have to get on the J.Crew website on my phone to see where it is cheaper!!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Ahhh I JUST rebought a bunch of things because in store they were more than online! Stuff that was and had already been on sale though... has the sale stuff from the last two weeks just been marked down EVEN further in store?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Can anyone tell me how much these are in store?

Rimini cardigan

Merino Boyfriend sweater

THANKS!!


----------



## luvmy3girls

DC-Cutie said:


> I have it on now, it's not boxy, but not fitted.


 love that cardigan...what color did you get?


----------



## cjy

Why did J. Crew bother to send me an email telling me new styles were added to the final sale?????? I see NOTHING NEW!!!!!! What a waste of time.


----------



## cjy

Is the extra 30% off still on????? If so what is the code?


----------



## Eclipse4

I went to my local store today, which was recently remodeled. Looks so much nicer, especially the dressing rooms. There are many new items in store that are not available online yet. Didn't buy anything from the new floorset since they'll probably be on sale soon.

I did pickup these though...Camo crinkled chiffon skirt, Faded paisley flouncette blouse, and a necklace.

The cashier asked me for my student e-mail address when using my discount. Is this something new?


----------



## Eclipse4

cjy said:


> Is the extra 30% off still on????? If so what is the code?



No, pretty sure it's over.


----------



## cjy

DC-Cutie said:


> ^^ I'm dead serious.
> 
> I also got these items
> Ciel étoilé cardigan for $69, online $128
> Cargo pants - in-store $29, online $69
> Rimini Cardigan - (some colors) in-store $59, online $98


 I LOVE the Ciel e'toile' cardigan. Do you ladies ( be honest, I can take it) think a young looking 49 year old could wear this??????? Ithink it is a classic look but I sometimes have to 2nd guess myself because I forget my age


----------



## cjy

Eclipse4 said:


> No, pretty sure it's over.


 Story of my life...........
Oh well, we all know it will be back


----------



## queenvictoria2

cjy said:


> I LOVE the Ciel e'toile' cardigan. Do you ladies ( be honest, I can take it) think a young looking 49 year old could wear this??????? Ithink it is a classic look but I sometimes have to 2nd guess myself because I forget my age




Oh for sure


----------



## cjy

^^^ Really!!!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## samhainophobia

*DC Cutie*, thanks so much for the tip!  I picked up the Ciel Etoile in both colors/$69.99 apiece at my local store yesterday.

I also saw the black sequined shorts (NOT the sequined harem pants ) on a mannequin, styled with a blazer, and they looked cute as hell.  If I didn't already have a pair of gunmetal sequined shorts from the Net-a-Porter blowout, I'd get them.


----------



## DC-Cutie

*CJY* - I think you can pull off the sweater.  Because the beading/sequins are very subtle.

*Sam* - you're welcome.  I'm waiting on the sequin shorts to go on sale (should be any day now ).  The mannequin display sounds HOT!  Was it paired with a tee-shirt or button-up (if you remember)?


----------



## klj

I love this coat(Double cloth Colleta) and want it in the dark plum
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/outerwear/wool/PRDOVR~29578/29578.jsp


----------



## cjy

^ I love that too!


----------



## cjy

I do not have a store near me. Has anyone seen the Goldenrod Brocade top in person?


----------



## DC-Cutie

klj said:


> I love this coat(Double cloth Colleta) and want it in the dark plum
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/outerwear/wool/PRDOVR~29578/29578.jsp



I haven't seen it, but it's on my list, too   The plum color is a nice surprise from the normal black coats I have from J. Crew.


----------



## klj

^ I agree..I have lots of black too and this will be a good alternative
 I want it on sale though...


----------



## samhainophobia

DC-Cutie said:


> *CJY* - I think you can pull off the sweater.  Because the beading/sequins are very subtle.
> 
> *Sam* - you're welcome.  I'm waiting on the sequin shorts to go on sale (should be any day now ).  The mannequin display sounds HOT!  Was it paired with a tee-shirt or button-up (if you remember)?



*DC* -- TBH, I don't remember.  It was a great look -- sequined black shorts and fitted black blazer -- but I don't remember what they had under the blazer.  I wish I'd snapped a quick photo, but I was running in and out of the store on my way to meet my brother for dinner, and was in a hurry.

I'm definitely stealing the fitted black blazer idea to pair with my sequined shorts, though.  It looked terrific.


----------



## DC-Cutie

at first I wasn't feeling the sequin shorts, mainly because they look like bloomers (you know a little poofy instead of straight).  But after trying them on, I changed my mind.  However, I will wait for them to go on sale...


----------



## banoffia2

klj said:


> I love this coat(Double cloth Colleta) and want it in the dark plum
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/outerwear/wool/PRDOVR~29578/29578.jsp



I love it too!  I have it in my shopping cart.     Does anyone have a modeling picture of it?


----------



## klj

^Maybe you will have to buy it and model it for us all!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Finally 20% off sweaters - I have a gift card I'd been waiting to use on the Arrow Sweater Jacket, and needed that 20% off!  I also have a free ship code to use with it! whoo whoot!

Now which color should I get ladies, I like them all!


----------



## banoffia2

Needanotherbag said:


> Finally 20% off sweaters - I have a gift card I'd been waiting to use on the Arrow Sweater Jacket, and needed that 20% off!  I also have a free ship code to use with it! whoo whoot!
> 
> Now which color should I get ladies, I like them all!



I have the Heathered Nordic Blue Dream shawl-collar cardigan in my shopping cart.


----------



## DC-Cutie

a few things I got today:

Side Zip Sweater - online $69, in-store $19!!!!
Lace Panel tee

another Rimini Cardigan

Dream Draped V Sweater $49 in-store

Glen Plaid Ruffle skirt - sooooo cute!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^Wasn't the gray side zip sweater on sale on the site for $25 last week? AHHH I'm confused by all these markdowns!


----------



## DC-Cutie

MichelleAntonia said:


> ^Wasn't the gray side zip sweater on sale on the site for $25 last week? AHHH I'm confused by all these markdowns!



there is another zip similar, but it's down the middle...  Yes, the markdowns are really confusing.


----------



## cjy

Needanotherbag said:


> Finally 20% off sweaters - I have a gift card I'd been waiting to use on the Arrow Sweater Jacket, and needed that 20% off! I also have a free ship code to use with it! whoo whoot!
> 
> Now which color should I get ladies, I like them all!


 I love that sweater. Looks like you could wear it a ton. Have you tried it on in the store??? If so how does it fit?


----------



## Tangerine

Does anyone know if they have the Marled pullover Hoodie in store? If so for how much??

This is it right here http://www.jcrew.com/womens_feature/NewArrivals/sweaters/PRDOVR~30671/99102116992/ENE~1+2+3+22+4294967294+20~~~20+17+4294967133~15~~~~~~~/30671.jsp

TIA


----------



## samhainophobia

Finally a useful promo!  (Useful for me, that is.) 

I picked up the paillette sweater vest, which is the last of my current "must-haves" since I got the Ciel Etoiles on sale at the store over the weekend.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Tangerine said:


> Does anyone know if they have the Marled pullover Hoodie in store? If so for how much??
> 
> This is it right here http://www.jcrew.com/womens_feature/NewArrivals/sweaters/PRDOVR~30671/99102116992/ENE~1+2+3+22+4294967294+20~~~20+17+4294967133~15~~~~~~~/30671.jsp
> 
> TIA


 
Darn!  I did see this on the rack and if i remember, it was $49



samhainophobia said:


> Finally a useful promo! (Useful for me, that is.)
> 
> I picked up the paillette sweater vest, which is the last of my current "must-haves" since I got the Ciel Etoiles on sale at the store over the weekend.


 
that sweater is on my list, too.  But, I'm going to hold out a little longer for further reductions..


----------



## yellow08

I can't keep up w/all the sales...I don't know if I should jump on the sweater sale or wait a few weeks for it to end up in the FS w/additional 20-30% off

My personal shopper and I were discussing this last week. She was like as a SA she is finding it hard (or fair) to convince people to purchase an item at full price one week only for it to end up on sale 2-3 weeks later (not including online stuff-discounted in the final sale w/additional % off) but regular price in the store.


----------



## luvmy3girls

^^I think I'm gonna wait a bit to purchase some stuff. The promo they have now ends today..then like usual, they will wait a day or too and then they will have another promo..I'm thinking it will be an extra percentage off of sale items. Atleast thats what I'm hoping for


----------



## Baltimore

i like that the sweater promo is good for jackies as well.

unfortunately i have the basic colors and don't lovvvve the newer colors.


----------



## ringing_phone

Are the Jackies at the outlet the same quality as the Jackies online/in regular stores?


----------



## elle tee

ringing_phone said:


> Are the Jackies at the outlet the same quality as the Jackies online/in regular stores?



As a rule, the outlet stuff is not as good quality as what's in the stores/online.  Tshirts are thinner, skirts and jackets are unlined, sweaters are thinner.  I'd be surprised if the Jackies are the same- probably, they are a thinner/cheaper knit.


----------



## Needanotherbag

cjy said:


> I love that sweater. Looks like you could wear it a ton. Have you tried it on in the store??? If so how does it fit?



I havent tried it on, havent been in store in quite awhile!  I'm going to order it today in the camel/brown color (cant remember the name).  I agree, its a sweater that would get lots of use!


----------



## samhainophobia

elle tee said:


> As a rule, the outlet stuff is not as good quality as what's in the stores/online.  Tshirts are thinner, skirts and jackets are unlined, sweaters are thinner.  I'd be surprised if the Jackies are the same- probably, they are a thinner/cheaper knit.



They are.  Also, the buttons are different.  I never wear my outlet Jackies.  They suck, frankly.


----------



## samhainophobia

DC-Cutie said:


> that sweater is on my list, too.  But, I'm going to hold out a little longer for further reductions..



I should have waited it out (because you know it's going on sale in a couple of weeks), but I'm being impatient because I have a thing I want to wear it to.

Looks like we have a pretty similar list this season, *DC*.


----------



## yellow08

ringing_phone said:


> Are the Jackies at the outlet the same quality as the Jackies online/in regular stores?



No, JCO Jackies are 100% cotton. The buttons are not as secure-cheap plastic the same color as the sweater whereas the B&M jackies are 66% cotton, 29% nylon, and 5% spandex. the buttons are the same color as the sweater but they have a pearl look to them and they are tightly secured. 

I have both and I made the mistake of purchasing JCO jackies in basic colors (like nayv, grey, kelley green) and they do NOT hold their shape (I like to push the sleeves up a bit and at the end of the day it's stretched out (I have to wash/dry with heat in order to reshape or shrink the sleeve). I've been lucky no piling but little balls are starting to form under the armpit. Also the JC tags come off after a few wears/washes-just poorly made. You're better off getting a cardi from Target over a JCO one, IMO. 

I can only see purchasing JCO jackies in "fun" colors because I don't wear them that often. But it's easier to wait until the fun colors end up in FS online because the quality is better.


----------



## DC-Cutie

*new markdowns *- including my sequin shorts 

ITA w/you ladies, it's hard to pay full price, knowing it will be marked down within 2 - 3weeks.  I've held out for certain items (like the sequin shorts) and here they are on sale today.  

*ringing_phone *- the only way the sweaters would be of the same quality, is if the came as an over-run from the store, as opposed to being made specifically for the outlet.  But that rarely happens with the Jackie's because they sell out pretty quickly.


----------



## yellow08

DC-Cutie said:


> *new markdowns *- including my sequin shorts
> 
> ITA w/you ladies, it's hard to pay full price, knowing it will be marked down within 2 - 3weeks.  I've held out for certain items (like the sequin shorts) and here they are on sale today.
> 
> *ringing_phone *- the only way the sweaters would be of the same quality, is if the came as an over-run from the store, as opposed to being made specifically for the outlet.  But that rarely happens with the Jackie's because they sell out pretty quickly.



This is getting crazy!!! A ton of pop-backs!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

DC- how much are the sequin shorts now?  I have to try them on.


----------



## purse collector

I got the tuxedo shorts yesterday for $29.99 but still $88 online.  I'm looking for the sequin shorts as well but no 00 or 0 oh well.  Thanks for the info DC...off to Jcrew online


----------



## cjy

I must have the new lace tee. I must have that!!!!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

DC-Cutie said:


> *new markdowns *- including my sequin shorts
> 
> ITA w/you ladies, it's hard to pay full price, knowing it will be marked down within 2 - 3weeks. I've held out for certain items (like the *sequin shorts*) and here they are on sale today.
> 
> *ringing_phone *- the only way the sweaters would be of the same quality, is if the came as an over-run from the store, as opposed to being made specifically for the outlet. But that rarely happens with the Jackie's because they sell out pretty quickly.


 

off to find these!


----------



## ringing_phone

Thanks ladies!  I have a few of the JCO sweaters and only one I bought online and wasn't sure if I was imagining the difference (by feel and look only) between the two types.  I am going stop buying the JCO ones and just stock up from the website.


----------



## samhainophobia

talldrnkofwater said:


> DC- how much are the sequin shorts now? I have to try them on.


 
$59.99, IIRC.  They're cute.  I am trying to convince myself that no sane human being needs two pairs of sequined shorts.  Besides, I already have one pair of sequined shorts and two sequined miniskirts, sooo...

But when the sequined harem pants go on sale, I'm all over that shiz.  Y'all think I'm kidding.


----------



## BooYah

^those sequin harem pants are cute. 
i would love a sequin-something but i don't think i could pull any type of sequin off.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

So the new markdowns are instore, or online?


----------



## jordanjordan

This is getting ridiculous.  I bought the jean shorts in Amore Wash a week ago at $35 and and they are back up to full price of $72.  That makes no sense, especially since it is just getting colder and colder and they are a summer item.

I don't think I'll ever understand how J.Crew determines their pricing, but I am not buying anything full price anymore, that is for sure.


----------



## cjy

^ That is crazy! You have to check their site every day to keep up.


----------



## DC-Cutie

MichelleAntonia said:


> So the new markdowns are instore, or online?



both



samhainophobia said:


> But when the sequined harem pants go on sale, *I'm all over that shiz*.  Y'all think I'm kidding.



I literally LOL'd


----------



## Winterbaby

OMG, I feel totally sick. 
I stayed away from the site all week and just now caved and there is so much good stuff I need...uggg! 
Will there be a % off this weekend on final sale? Perhaps?!


----------



## cjy

samhainophobia said:


> $59.99, IIRC. They're cute. I am trying to convince myself that no sane human being needs two pairs of sequined shorts. Besides, I already have one pair of sequined shorts and two sequined miniskirts, sooo...
> 
> *But when the sequined harem pants go on sale, I'm all over that shiz. Y'all think I'm kidding.*




I don't think you are kidding!! I have my fingers crossed they go on sale very soon for you!!!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

If *Sam* gets those harem pants she MUST post an outfit pic (and not from Polyvore - LOL)...  I need to see these on a real person, not Jenna Lyons!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

oh great, the sequin shorts are 60 bux.  There goes my ban.  Thank for the info Sam.


----------



## DC-Cutie

The J. Crew Factory online shopping is open for business:  http://www.jcrew.com/factory.jsp

I already know, I won't be making purchases from there UNLESS I know that they are over-runs from the retail store.  The prices are re-DAMN-diculous!  Seems like better bargains can be found at the retail (online and in-store).

Also, yesterday I was in the store and the SA mentioned a new change in the return/exchange policy.  Signs were posted at the register:



> We gladly accepts returns of unworn, unwashed, undamaged or defective merchandise purchased in our *retail stores for full refund or exchange within 30 days *of original purchase.
> 
> For online purchases, a full refund or exchange will be done within 60 days of original purchase.
> *
> We will not accept returns or exchanges after this time. (not even for store credit, if you return online purchases via the mail, it will be returned to you)*


----------



## samhainophobia

DC-Cutie said:


> If *Sam* gets those harem pants she MUST post an outfit pic (and not from Polyvore - LOL)...  I need to see these on a real person, not Jenna Lyons!



lol.  I know, I'm bad about that.  But I just got a new camera with a remote shutter release, so I can actually start posting legit pics.

I have a bunch of over 60 days items to return for store credit.  If they try to apply that new policy retroactively, we are going to have a problem.


----------



## DC-Cutie

samhainophobia said:


> lol. I know, I'm bad about that. But I just got a new camera with a remote shutter release, so I can actually start posting legit pics.
> 
> I have a bunch of over 60 days items to return for store credit. If they try to apply that new policy retroactively, we are going to have a problem.


 
better try to return them sooner, rather than later.  But I think you will be OK, since you purchased them before the new policy.

I got the sequin shorts .  I tried them on w/the lexington blazer (from seasons past, in hot pink) and a simple tee w/CL black patent Joli's - very cute.


----------



## Snowqueen!

Thanks for posting the link to the outlet.  

I seriously doubt I will be buying anything there as I have never been impressed with the quality of the outlet merchandise and I think they are expensive.  I really wish J Crew would come up with some new styles for the factory stuff.  I'm not a big fan of them knocking off every hot item from the regular line.


----------



## Snowqueen!

BTW, I purchased the Milo peacoat (the one with the brass buttons) in the grey.  I give it 5 stars.  It is amazing...


----------



## samhainophobia

DC-Cutie said:


> better try to return them sooner, rather than later.  But I think you will be OK, since you purchased them before the new policy.
> 
> I got the sequin shorts .  I tried them on w/the lexington blazer (from seasons past, in hot pink) and a simple tee w/CL black patent Joli's - very cute.



I'm going to do it this weekend.  Fingers crossed.  Someone posted on the JCA blog that they emailed J. Crew to confirm that they wouldn't try to apply the changes retroactively, and the response they received was that the new policy would only apply to purchases starting Sept. 17, so hopefully they won't hassle me.

That outfit sounds hot!  Post a pic!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

DC-Cutie said:


> The J. Crew Factory online shopping is open for business: http://www.jcrew.com/factory.jsp
> 
> I already know, I won't be making purchases from there UNLESS I know that they are over-runs from the retail store. The prices are re-DAMN-diculous! Seems like better bargains can be found at the retail (online and in-store).
> 
> Also, yesterday I was in the store and the SA mentioned a new change in the return/exchange policy. Signs were posted at the register:


 
i was just about to post this.  The prices are ridiculous!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Yes,somebody at J. Crew is smoking CRACK!

Chimera Jacket - @ outlet $158.50, on sale in-store $69 (I purchased this colorway and gray/black)

Triomphe jacket - @outlet $117.50, purchased on sale in-store $49

blushed tweed collier jacket - @ outlet $158.50, purchased on sale in-store for $79


----------



## yellow08

My SA told me about the new 30 day return policy and I posted it here but edited out because I wasn't sure if and when it was going to change. But I see  it's sooner rather than later. 

I was telling a friend that JC is getting like Gap (I never buy anything full priced there) with markdowns the week after you purchase something.

The JCO is not worth the hype...overpriced with a limited selection.

JC needs to go back to 07, great stuff people still want today...


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

did you guys see the Jcrew factory store?
I'm thinking yes but just in case you haven't heres the link.

http://www.jcrew.com/search/searchN...rcCode=EMJF00187&em=tylisa_shopping@yahoo.com


----------



## jordanjordan

Please don't waste your money at the factory store.  If you wait for sales or a percent off, you can pretty much always get the retail version of the same item for CHEAPER and it's better quality.  The factory stuff is terrible.


----------



## LovesYSL

Has anyone ever missed on something they really loved?
I STILL want this top from Fall 2007.

http://ny.racked.com/uploads/2007_11_jcrewblouse.jpg


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^There was a 'library' print cardigan from fall '07 that I'm STILL sobbing over!!


----------



## rainyjewels

I'm liking the J.Crew Factory stuff only for the stuff I missed out on during the regular production..which actually is a lot. Was definitely expecting / hoping for lower prices.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^Is it the same stuff, exactly? I got the impression that it was "remade" for the outlet....


----------



## klj

Whoa. Is this price for real!?....for leggings??
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_feature/jcrewcollection/bottoms/PRDOVR~30146/30146.jsp


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^I'm guessing because they're suede??


----------



## klj

I saw that but...still..yikes.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Alright here are the pics of my sequin shorts.  I picked them up this evening.  They were the last pr left, a size 6 which I didn't think would fit because I normally wear a size 8 in crew (my sis asked me the other day if I lost weight) I have no idea. 
Excuse my un toned  turkey drumsticks


----------



## yellow08

Really cute shirts Tall!!! I have yet to see them IRL, I really want them but I just purchased the Tuxedo wool shorts last week...


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^ thanks- the tuxedo wool shorts are really cute.


----------



## Indybop

Love love love those sequin shorts!!! So cute on you!  Great purchase


----------



## Indybop

LovesYSL said:


> Has anyone ever missed on something they really loved?
> I STILL want this top from Fall 2007.
> 
> http://ny.racked.com/uploads/2007_11_jcrewblouse.jpg



Wow, that is a beautiful top! Vintage JCrew now I guess, lol!


----------



## jordanjordan

MichelleAntonia said:


> ^Is it the same stuff, exactly? I got the impression that it was "remade" for the outlet....



It is remade, with lower quality fabrics and usually it doesn't fit quite the same either.  It is more like "inspired" than remade.   The quality is abysmal in my experience, and since I worked there for a year in college I have a lot of experience with it.  Almost everything had to be donated within a season or two.  The sweaters pill horribly, everything loses its shape, some stuff is unlined, etc.

For a while I kept buying tissue tees and perfect tees there but now I wont even buy those, retail only for me.

Same with the mens, BF wears pretty much only J.Crew shirts and he has a couple left over from my old days of working at factory but he hates them, he says the retail ones are a ton better and he's gotten them on sale for $25 before at our retail store, so they are the same price if not cheaper.


----------



## samhainophobia

talldrnkofwater said:


> Alright here are the pics of my sequin shorts.  I picked them up this evening.



You look great!  And TBH I actually really like them worn just that way (with a simple white tank, red heels, and a couple of bracelets).  They're such a statement piece on their own that they look good worn with an understated outfit.


----------



## Pursegrrl

talldrnkofwater said:


> Alright here are the pics of my sequin shorts. I picked them up this evening. They were the last pr left, a size 6 which I didn't think would fit because I normally wear a size 8 in crew (my sis asked me the other day if I lost weight) I have no idea.
> Excuse my un toned turkey drumsticks


 
Wow...you look great!  LOVE those shorts!


----------



## Pursegrrl

I was totally J. Crew at work yesterday 

dark grey merino wool sweatshirt style sweater (LOVES)
vintage slim jeans, destroyed wash
black waxed utility jacket
...oh, and my favorite Tory Burch platform black boots 

Bring on Fall!


----------



## MissAlli

Hello everyone, I'm new to the forum and thought I'd jump in by saying hello to other J. Crew-aholics. I've recently become an addict, I was never a fan until this spring, and suddenly it's the only place I want to shop. I don't know if it's that the stuff has gotten cuter or that my lifestyle has changed, or a combination of the two. Anyway. 

I'm curious, has anyone seen/purchased the Minnetonka for J. Crew moccasin ankle boots? I'm not generally a Minnetonka kind of girl, but I find myself drawn to these and think they might be a decent alternative to Uggs this fall/winter. But they are catalog/internet only so I was wondering if anyone has seen them up close and what you thought?
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/shoes/booties/PRDOVR~26270/26270.jsp


----------



## queenvictoria2

MissAlli said:


> Hello everyone, I'm new to the forum and thought I'd jump in by saying hello to other J. Crew-aholics. I've recently become an addict, I was never a fan until this spring, and suddenly it's the only place I want to shop. I don't know if it's that the stuff has gotten cuter or that my lifestyle has changed, or a combination of the two. Anyway.
> 
> I'm curious, has anyone seen/purchased the Minnetonka for J. Crew moccasin ankle boots? I'm not generally a Minnetonka kind of girl, but I find myself drawn to these and think they might be a decent alternative to Uggs this fall/winter. But they are catalog/internet only so I was wondering if anyone has seen them up close and what you thought?
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/shoes/booties/PRDOVR~26270/26270.jsp




I was at the Chicago store today and there was a lady trying them on, she looked cute


----------



## Indybop

MissAlli said:


> Hello everyone, I'm new to the forum and thought I'd jump in by saying hello to other J. Crew-aholics. I've recently become an addict, I was never a fan until this spring, and suddenly it's the only place I want to shop. I don't know if it's that the stuff has gotten cuter or that my lifestyle has changed, or a combination of the two. Anyway.
> 
> I'm curious, has anyone seen/purchased the Minnetonka for J. Crew moccasin ankle boots? I'm not generally a Minnetonka kind of girl, but I find myself drawn to these and think they might be a decent alternative to Uggs this fall/winter. But they are catalog/internet only so I was wondering if anyone has seen them up close and what you thought?
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/shoes/booties/PRDOVR~26270/26270.jsp



I think they are super cute. I have a pair of Minnetonka loafers and they run big, I'm always an 8 and I had to get the loafers in a 7.


----------



## DC-Cutie

*TallDrnk* - yayyyyyy!!! we're sequin short twinz 

Here I am trying on them on the other day:


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ hawt, hawt, hawt....damn, I wish we were shoe twinz also. Deets on the hot shoes.


----------



## DC-Cutie

talldrnkofwater said:


> ^^ hawt, hawt, hawt....damn, I wish we were shoe twinz also. Deets on the hot shoes.



you're lookin' pretty HAWT yourself!  The shoes are my go-to CL Joli


----------



## purse collector

tall and dc you guys look super cute in your sequin shorts!!!  Love it...too bad they don't have my size.  I got the tuxedo shorts though...


----------



## DC-Cutie

purse collector said:


> tall and dc you guys look super cute in your sequin shorts!!!  Love it...too bad they don't have my size.  I got the tuxedo shorts though...



because i am the ultimate enabler, I saw a few size 0's at Pentagon City and Gerogetown


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Pursegrrl said:


> I was totally J. Crew at work yesterday
> 
> dark grey merino wool sweatshirt style sweater (LOVES)
> vintage slim jeans, destroyed wash
> black waxed utility jacket
> ...oh, and my favorite Tory Burch platform black boots
> 
> Bring on Fall!




This sounds like an amazing outfit, you should post a pic!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

You girls all look good in the shorts, it makes me want them. But I'm barely 5'3'' with legs Cristiano Ronaldo would be jealous of


----------



## purse collector

DC-Cutie said:


> because i am the ultimate enabler, I saw a few size 0's at Pentagon City and Gerogetown



Really?!!! Do they do charge sends?


----------



## jordanjordan

Minnetonka runs big.  I had some mocs from them and I am normally between an 8.5 and 9 in flats and I bought them in an 8.5 and they were huge.  I'm going to buy a new pair for fall and I'm going wtih 8 this time.  They stretch out a lot.


----------



## samhainophobia

Rat bastards sold out of the black sequin slouch pants (at $200?  Seriously?).  They also sold out on Net-A-Porter, which doesn't surprise me as much.  However, Gigi (of Gigi's Gone Shopping) posted a great alternative on ASOS that's already marked down to $64 from approximately $210, and they're currently having free shipping to the US, so I went ahead and ordered those.  I will have sequined sweatpants, dammit.

ETA -- ASOS sequined pants -- http://www.asos.com/countryid/2/Sel...135&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-x35gBy54sHRaxMoX_onowA


----------



## Pursegrrl

MichelleAntonia said:


> This sounds like an amazing outfit, you should post a pic!


 
awww, shucks, thanks!  I'm probably at the largest size J. Crew offers so I feel a little weird posting pics in here cuz I'm not size 6 any longer  but maybe as I trim down I will!!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^Oh seriously, I bet you look GREAT! I don't what it is, maybe the clothes, maybe the people, but I've never seen anyone look bad in J.Crew "larger" sizes!


----------



## mercer

I need your collective wisdom!  I love the Harris tweed blazer, but the $595 price tag makes me cross my arms and tap my foot.  Oh smart j crew lovers....how long will I have to wait for this to go on sale?


----------



## Eclipse4

I think there was a 20% sale on knit blazers in stores this weekend.


----------



## DC-Cutie

mercer said:


> I need your collective wisdom!  I love the Harris tweed blazer, but the $595 price tag makes me cross my arms and tap my foot.  Oh smart j crew lovers....how long will I have to wait for this to go on sale?



give it a couple of weeks...  I was in the store this morning and there were new items hitting the floor, so time for the older new stuff to be marked down soon.


----------



## mercer

DC-Cutie said:


> give it a couple of weeks... I was in the store this morning and there were new items hitting the floor, so time for the older new stuff to be marked down soon.


 

Thanks for your input!  It's hard to wait, but I'm not paying that kind of $$ for a jacket!  Especially when we all know it will go on sale.  Must practice some sort of sale chanting while I wait,  "Jennnnna Markdooooown Soooooon!".


----------



## MissAlli

Thanks for the replies about the Minnetonkas. I think I'm definitely going to try them, good to know that I should size down.   I usually wear a 7.5 or an 8, would you recommend I try the 7?


----------



## Tangerine

Does anyone know what day of the week they typical do markdowns online and in store?? Most stores have a set day it seems. I have some holds I'm not sure about, but I don't know if I should wait!


----------



## jordanjordan

MissAlli said:


> Thanks for the replies about the Minnetonkas. I think I'm definitely going to try them, good to know that I should size down.   I usually wear a 7.5 or an 8, would you recommend I try the 7?



Yea, they stretch out a TON.  After a little bit the 8.5 were falling off my feet.  I do have to say the J.Crew ones cover the feet a lot more than the regular moccasins so that may make them fit a little snugger.


----------



## rainyjewels

did anyone receive a 25% off card in the mail? i got one...and apparently i can use it on anything as many times as I want through mid-Oct, in stores only.


----------



## Ericka

no 25% card yet, but are you a card member or a regular customer??


----------



## Eclipse4

I hope I get a card.:wondering


----------



## queenvictoria2

I NEVER get coupons but my sister, who doesn't even have a J Crew CC and rarely shops there, gets them all the time


----------



## DC-Cutie

I got a card and I'm not a cardholder...


----------



## Ericka

great DC Cutie! so there's hope...


----------



## yellow08

*crossing fingers* Hoping for a 25% off red card


----------



## beauxgoris

How odd. I have two pair of *Minnetonkas* - I had to size up. I wear a 7.5 and the 7.5 mocs were soooooo tight and squishing my toes. I went up to an 8 and they were perfect!

oh p.s. they're not catalog only. I saw them at j.crew tysons, va last week.


----------



## DC-Cutie

beauxgoris said:


> How odd. I have two pair of *Minnetonkas* - I had to size up. I wear a 7.5 and the 7.5 mocs were soooooo tight and squishing my toes. I went up to an 8 and they were perfect!
> 
> oh p.s. they're not catalog only. I saw them at j.crew tysons, va last week.



I thought I saw some, too, marked down (at Georgetown).  But they may have been the J. Crew version


----------



## jordanjordan

beauxgoris said:


> How odd. I have two pair of *Minnetonkas* - I had to size up. I wear a 7.5 and the 7.5 mocs were soooooo tight and squishing my toes. I went up to an 8 and they were perfect!
> 
> oh p.s. they're not catalog only. I saw them at j.crew tysons, va last week.



Maybe it depends on which ones you get?  I had just the regular classic mocs and they were HUGEEEEE.


----------



## jordanjordan

I got another 20% off coupon for online orders in my catalog, does this mean I won't get the 25% off card?


----------



## DC-Cutie

jordanjordan said:


> I got another 20% off coupon for online orders in my catalog, does this mean I won't get the 25% off card?


 
it's J. Crew, so anything is possible.  Now if J Crew would allow stacking, that would be AMAZING!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Mickey and Jenna hate me!! I used to get red cards and coupons in the mail all of the time.  Not anymore.


----------



## yellow08

Thanks to Tall and DC, I'm picking up the sequin shorts after work...
This has got to stop ladies!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

You ladies MUST, MUST order: Wool origami sheath dress .  I ordered it last week (in elm), not reading the description only going by the pic.  It's slightly a-line, so I'm having it altered to fit more like a pencil skirt.  But the draping on the top, is great.  I'm thinking of ordering it in rosewood as well.

Will post proper pictures later.


----------



## DC-Cutie

yellow08 said:


> Thanks to Tall and DC, I'm picking up the sequin shorts after work...
> This has got to stop ladies!!!


 
Yayyy!!!   I'm wearing mine on Thursday evening, with a crisp white button up w/french cuffs.  Not sure of the jewelry, any suggestions?


----------



## surlygirl

talldrnkofwater said:


> Mickey and Jenna hate me!! I used to get red cards and coupons in the mail all of the time.  Not anymore.



^^^ ha! that's how I feel, *tall*! picked up a couple of shirts the other day that I need to return since I didn't try them on store. now I don't feel bad returning since I haven't received a red card yet.


----------



## yellow08

DC-Cutie said:


> Yayyy!!!   I'm wearing mine on Thursday evening, with a crisp white button up w/french cuffs.  Not sure of the jewelry, any suggestions?



I'm not sure if I would wear any jewelry (only earrings and/or bracelets) because of the shorts...Are you popping the collar? And I would only do bracelets if you are rolling or pushing up the sleeves.


----------



## yellow08

DC-Cutie said:


> You ladies MUST, MUST order: Wool origami sheath dress .  I ordered it last week (in elm), not reading the description only going by the pic.  It's slightly a-line, so I'm having it altered to fit more like a pencil skirt.  But the draping on the top, is great.  I'm thinking of ordering it in rosewood as well.
> 
> Will post proper pictures later.



Can't wait to see pics...
You're going to get me in trouble


----------



## DC-Cutie

yellow08 said:


> I'm not sure if I would wear any jewelry (only earrings and/or bracelets) because of the shorts...Are you popping the collar? And I would only do bracelets if you are rolling or pushing up the sleeves.


 
that's the other question:  if I wear frech cuffs, I'd like them to be long, but at the same time, I like the idea of rolling/pushing sleeves up.

I like the idea of a simple diamond necklace and stud earrings, but would it clash with the sequins???


----------



## yellow08

DC-Cutie said:


> that's the other question:  if I wear frech cuffs, I'd like them to be long, but at the same time, I like the idea of rolling/pushing sleeves up.
> 
> I like the idea of a simple diamond necklace and stud earrings, but would it clash with the sequins???



Diamonds can do no wrong in my book. 
A few ideas
-Sequin shorts, sleeves pushed/rolled up, and diamond studs CL's...(very simple and chic)
-Sequin shorts, popped collar, sleeves pushed/rolled up, diamond stud's, bracelets and CL's
-Sequin shorts, popped collar, sleeves worn long, diamond necklace and studs, CL's 

The ultra fab look:
-sequin shorts, popped collar, bold layered necklaces, sleeves worn long, CL's

Are you going bare leg? Or w/tights?


----------



## talldrnkofwater

yellow08 said:


> Diamonds can do no wrong in my book.
> A few ideas
> -Sequin shorts, sleeves pushed/rolled up, and diamond studs CL's...(very simple and chic)
> -Sequin shorts, popped collar, sleeves pushed/rolled up, diamond stud's, bracelets and CL's
> -Sequin shorts, popped collar, sleeves worn long, diamond necklace and studs, CL's
> 
> *The ultra fab look:*
> *-sequin shorts, popped collar, bold layered necklaces, sleeves worn long, CL's*
> 
> Are you going bare leg? Or w/tights?


 
this is what i was thinking about.


----------



## DC-Cutie

yellow08 said:


> I'm not sure if I would wear any jewelry (only earrings and/or bracelets) because of the shorts...Are you popping the collar? And I would only do bracelets if you are rolling or pushing up the sleeves.


 


yellow08 said:


> Diamonds can do no wrong in my book.
> A few ideas
> -Sequin shorts, sleeves pushed/rolled up, and diamond studs CL's...(very simple and chic)
> -Sequin shorts, popped collar, sleeves pushed/rolled up, diamond stud's, bracelets and CL's
> -Sequin shorts, popped collar, sleeves worn long, diamond necklace and studs, CL's
> 
> The ultra fab look:
> -sequin shorts, popped collar, bold layered necklaces, sleeves worn long, CL's
> 
> Are you going bare leg? Or w/tights?


 
Thanks for the ideas.  I'm going to play dress-up tonight.

I'm going bare legs!


----------



## cjy

DC-Cutie said:


> You ladies MUST, MUST order: Wool origami sheath dress . I ordered it last week (in elm), not reading the description only going by the pic. It's slightly a-line, so I'm having it altered to fit more like a pencil skirt. But the draping on the top, is great. I'm thinking of ordering it in rosewood as well.
> 
> Will post proper pictures later.


 I have been drooling over it as well. It is a line so would it accomodate a little hip action?


----------



## DC-Cutie

cjy said:


> I have been drooling over it as well. It is a line so would it accomodate a little hip action?


 
I could see it working lovely on the hip rewarded women.  I was moved to the left of that of the hip and booty line , so pencil skirts are my friend


----------



## MissAlli

beauxgoris said:


> How odd. I have two pair of *Minnetonkas* - I had to size up. I wear a 7.5 and the 7.5 mocs were soooooo tight and squishing my toes. I went up to an 8 and they were perfect!
> 
> oh p.s. they're not catalog only. I saw them at j.crew tysons, va last week.


 


DC-Cutie said:


> I thought I saw some, too, marked down (at Georgetown). But they may have been the J. Crew version


 
No, you're right, they aren't internet/catalogue only. I think I must have been mixing them up with the other boots I'm obsessing over, the Sutton Fold-over Platform ankle boots. I want them so much, but don't really need them, so I can't justify spending the $350 right now. If only they would send me a red card, I might actually consider it, but no. I got my catalogue today, no 20% off code, no 25% off card. Grrr. Shafted again. And yes, it's really weird, I remember always getting coupons in the mail back when I never shopped there, and now that I buy a ton of stuff there, I never get them.


----------



## ariluvya21

So I have a been a member of TPF for quite some time and usually stay in the Hermes forum HOWEVER I did start a thread on there for Hermes lovers who wear JCrew!   I'm obsessed with both iconic brands!

Today I'm wearing the Bistro pant for work and a white Favorite tank under a cotton cardigan!

Also, I did not receive 25% off yet but I haven't gotten my mail today so maybe it's waiting for me!  I think I remember getting one in the Spring to start the season!


----------



## yellow08

I didn't get the sequin shorts...
On me they were a big
I really wanted them


----------



## luvmy3girls

Anyone have or seen the Glimmer Cardigan IRL? Love or hate??


----------



## DC-Cutie

luvmy3girls said:


> Anyone have or seen the Glimmer Cardigan IRL? Love or hate??


 
I tried it on and within .05 seconds of feeling it on my sleeve, I hated it!  It feels very scratchy...  Even my SA hated it..  It could work with a long tissue tee, but not on bare arms

You're referring to this one, correct:  http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Navigation...15~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~glimmer/29185.jsp


----------



## luvmy3girls

^^no..its the one that is one sale..its black zip up with sequins. I'm sorry..I can't figure out how to post the link


----------



## DC-Cutie

luvmy3girls said:


> ^^no..its the one that is one sale..its black zip up with sequins. I'm sorry..I can't figure out how to post the link


 
this one:  http://www.jcrew.com/womens_categor...294+20~~~20+17+4294967133~90~~~~~~~/28147.jsp

haven't tried it on, very tempted though...  I'm going to wait for one more markdown


----------



## talldrnkofwater

ariluvya21 said:


> So I have a been a member of TPF for quite some time and usually stay in the Hermes forum HOWEVER I did start a thread on there for Hermes lovers who wear JCrew! I'm obsessed with both iconic brands!
> 
> Today I'm wearing the Bistro pant for work and a white Favorite tank under a cotton cardigan!
> 
> Also, I did not receive 25% off yet but I haven't gotten my mail today so maybe it's waiting for me! I think I remember getting one in the Spring to start the season!


 
Welcome to the forum.  I haven't gotten my card, I used to get them in the past.  I'm convince they hate me......with that being siad, I'm going on a crew ban till after the red card is over. 

Yellow- my store had a bunch of sizes: 0,2,4,8,10,12 as of saturday.  Manhasset long island (ny)


----------



## DC-Cutie

ariluvya21 said:


> So I have a been a member of TPF for quite some time and usually stay in the Hermes forum *HOWEVER I did start a thread on there for Hermes lovers who wear JCrew!* I'm obsessed with both iconic brands!
> 
> Today I'm wearing the Bistro pant for work and a white Favorite tank under a cotton cardigan!
> 
> Also, I did not receive 25% off yet but I haven't gotten my mail today so maybe it's waiting for me! I think I remember getting one in the Spring to start the season!


 
Welcome..  Can you provide a link to that thread, I'd love to take a look...  Thanks


----------



## DC-Cutie

talldrnkofwater said:


> Welcome to the forum. I haven't gotten my card, I used to get them in the past. I'm convince they hate me......with that being siad, I'm going on a crew ban till after the red card is over.
> 
> Yellow- my store had a bunch of sizes: 0,2,4,8,10,12 as of saturday. Manhasset long island (ny)


 
We need a "Have you seen XXX in XXX size" for J. Crew-ers.  Especially for sale items, which are harder to hunt down.


----------



## luvmy3girls

DC-Cutie said:


> this one: http://www.jcrew.com/womens_categor...294+20~~~20+17+4294967133~90~~~~~~~/28147.jsp
> 
> haven't tried it on, very tempted though... I'm going to wait for one more markdown


 ya..thats it. Looks so cute in the picture. The shipping code ends today..so I'm crossing fingers that tomorrow or Friday they will have an extra markdown on sale stuff!!


----------



## yellow08

talldrnkofwater said:


> Welcome to the forum.  I haven't gotten my card, I used to get them in the past.  I'm convince they hate me......with that being siad, I'm going on a crew ban till after the red card is over.
> 
> Yellow- my store had a bunch of sizes: 0,2,4,8,10,12 as of saturday.  Manhasset long island (ny)



I tried them in a 6...I didn't like the way my legs looked (like turkey legs)
I really wanted them but the tuxedo wool will do.

Plus, I'm loving the double serge pencil skirt in *bright dahlia * that baby is coming home (waiting until next week-hoping for 25% off card).


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ yes, i want that double serge in that color.  Everytime I go into crew I practically drool over it.  I don't own any double serges.  I hope I get a card today.


----------



## yellow08

talldrnkofwater said:


> ^^ yes, i want that double serge in that color.  Everytime I go into crew I practically drool over it.  I don't own any *double serges*.  I hope I get a card today.



I have a few of them- I like them but I like just about every pencil skirt.

I'm also loving the Severn lace mini in slate (I haven't seen it IRL)
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/skirts/partynovelty/PRDOVR~29148/29148.jsp


And the Marigold jacquard bell skirt (in stores)
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/skirts/partynovelty/PRDOVR~30108/30108.jsp



 _Come on JC send me a 25% card I will use it..._


----------



## MichelleAntonia

DC-Cutie said:


> this one:  http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/sweaters/merino/PRDOVR~28147/99102049725/ENE~1+2+3+22+4294967294+20~~~20+17+4294967133~90~~~~~~~/28147.jsp
> 
> haven't tried it on, very tempted though...  I'm going to wait for one more markdown




I tried this on, it looks SO good, but yeah.. too much for me atm!


----------



## jordanjordan

Does anyone have any perfect fit long sleeve v neck shirts?  I have a bunch of crew neck but I don't know if I should order the same size or size down int he v necks because I have a small bust and I'm afraid of gaping.

Do they run more like v neck tissue tees or more like crew neck perfect tees?


----------



## serena11

Hey girls, I am not on this thread that much (or really any since school started) but I am obsessed with this sweater. Have you guys seen it anywhere in a large?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^Last week, I'm pretty sure I saw it at Bay St, Emeryville 510-450-2548, OR Walnut Creek 925-943-7664. I was at both in a span of a couple days so I can't recall...


----------



## Needanotherbag

jordanjordan said:


> Does anyone have any perfect fit long sleeve v neck shirts?  I have a bunch of crew neck but I don't know if I should order the same size or size down int he v necks because I have a small bust and I'm afraid of gaping.
> 
> Do they run more like v neck tissue tees or more like crew neck perfect tees?



they fit more like the perfect fit tees - I rarely need to size up in any JC, but I do in the perfect fit tees.


----------



## Needanotherbag

I received my Arrow Sweater Jacket today - OMG its gorgeous, is thick and high quality.  Worth the price tag IMO, though I got it during the 20% off sale on sweaters.

Theres a trench I really love - do they ever do a 20% off sale on coats?


----------



## serena11

Thanks Michelle- I called and the Walnut Creek store only had a medium left...my hunt continues. I wish Jcrew stores could at least look up the item for me to see if any store has them.


----------



## cjy

Needanotherbag said:


> I received my Arrow Sweater Jacket today - OMG its gorgeous, is thick and high quality. Worth the price tag IMO, though I got it during the 20% off sale on sweaters.
> 
> Theres a trench I really love - do they ever do a 20% off sale on coats?


 Great choice! May I ask what color?


----------



## Needanotherbag

cjy said:


> Great choice! May I ask what color?


The caramel color - its so much prettier in person - I'm going to pair with some cognac colored boots and skinnies - kind of the equestrian look...


----------



## neko-chan

Does anyone by any chance have a picture of themselves wearing the Metropolitan boots? They look great in stock photos but I have skinny ankles and I don't know if the Bronson suede ones would look better.

Help please!!!


----------



## cjy

Needanotherbag said:


> The caramel color - its so much prettier in person - I'm going to pair with some cognac colored boots and skinnies - kind of the equestrian look...


 Oh I love that color and want it as well. Waiting for another sale. Thanks for the info on the color!!!!
Enjoy!! It is a classic piece!


----------



## yellow08

Today, in the mail was my *RED CARD* FOR 25% OFF!!!!

I'm about to make my list! I had no idea it could be used on sale merchandise too


----------



## MissAlli

Argh! Everyone is getting cards and codes but me. I feel like the kid at the Easter Egg hunt with an empty basket.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^Hahaha, same! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for when I check the mail tonight!


----------



## DC-Cutie

your wallets will THANK YOU for not getting a card or code - trust me!


----------



## BooYah

DC-Cutie said:


> your wallets will THANK YOU for not getting a card or code - trust me!



ITA, *DC Cutie*-this is the LAST thing i need right now....
just got my CC bill and charges were 85% purchases from J Crew :ninja:


----------



## DC-Cutie

OK, I took a quick look at my J. Crew jewelry and this is what I have.  Currently, it's hanging, but I will soon have drawers from Container Store to neatly place them:







as you can see, I'm a bit obsessive.  Their collection has been friggin' awesome lately!


----------



## Eclipse4

Got my card in the mail today!!

DC - wow


----------



## DC-Cutie

and my J. Crew ensemble one day this week for work:


----------



## MissAlli

DC-Cutie said:


> your wallets will THANK YOU for not getting a card or code - trust me!


 
Haha, yeah. The joke really is on them. I have a whole cart full of stuff that I absolutely do not need, and yet would totally buy if I could get it 25% off. Still, though, boo to them. I would have liked it to stock up on basics at the very least.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

DC- Your closet! That outfit!


----------



## cjy

DC-Cutie said:


> and my J. Crew ensemble one day this week for work:


Looking sharp!!!!!


----------



## Indybop

Love this, need this, have to have this: http://www.jcrew.com/womens_categor...294+20~~~20+17+4294967133~15~~~~~~~/26230.jsp


----------



## DC-Cutie

Indybop said:


> Love this, need this, have to have this: http://www.jcrew.com/womens_categor...294+20~~~20+17+4294967133~15~~~~~~~/26230.jsp



it's $24.99 in-store.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^WHAAAAT?  I know where I'm going this weekend!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

MichelleAntonia said:


> ^WHAAAAT?  I know where I'm going this weekend!!



you know how their inconsistent pricing gets on my last nerve!  Those tuxedo shorts are $29 in-store and still full-price at $88 online


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Damn, I cant always see pics at work.  DC- please don't remove your pics.  lol
Jcrew still hates me- so guess what.  I'm not buying a damn thing from them till this red card event is over.


----------



## yellow08

Wow, DC!!! I love your jewelry collection. 

I found a cheap way to store my jewelry (in drawer organizers from Target, I like them because they the top section slides back and forth). I use to hang my necklaces but it was a pain to untangle them. Then I tried flatware holders (worked but I needed too many of them) 

I can't believe I actually have a picture. (I have 3 full containers working on my 4th one-I can have OCD at times and I have them organizer by jewelry finish gold, pearls, silver toned, etc..)





I only use these for necklaces, bracelets and watches. I have a bead organizer for my earrings. 


I wish my area had a Container Store.


----------



## DC-Cutie

^^ very nice collection and storage idea!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ i can see your pic Yellow.  Very nice.  I need to get on the ball w/ organizing my jewlery.   Do you remember the price of your organizer?


----------



## surlygirl

talldrnkofwater said:


> Damn, I cant always see pics at work.  DC- please don't remove your pics.  lol
> *Jcrew still hates me- so guess what.  I'm not buying a damn thing from them till this red card event is over*.



this! I did get a 20% off email, but since the prices are so wonky online vs. in store, i'm trying to wait to see what pops up before using the code.

I really want the tuxedo shorts, but not at the online price. 

Loving all the jewelry and the storage solutions ... I still have mine in those silver J Crew boxes. Definitely need to store them better so I can see all the sparkles!


----------



## DC-Cutie

surlygirl said:


> I really want the tuxedo shorts, but not at the online price.


 
did you try to get them to order via the red phone in-store?


----------



## yellow08

talldrnkofwater said:


> ^^ i can see your pic Yellow.  Very nice.  I need to get on the ball w/ organizing my jewlery.   Do you remember the price of your organizer?


I think I paid $3.79 for them...
It's a junk drawer organizer


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ cool, thanks


----------



## cjy

Has anyone seen the Crystal Tracks Necklace in person??? If so does it look good????


----------



## surlygirl

DC-Cutie said:


> did you try to get them to order via the red phone in-store?



I should have ... may have to go back to the Crew today. I was in such a rush yesterday, I forgot that I was only popping in to return something!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

yellow- is that Michael Kors watch? I love it!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I'm crossing my fingers for an extra % in stores this weekend, but I so doubt it. I just remember that last year, right around the start of Oct, they had it.


----------



## yellow08

michelleantonia said:


> yellow- is that michael kors watch? I love it!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

yellow08 said:


> Wow, DC!!! I love your jewelry collection.
> 
> I found a cheap way to store my jewelry (in drawer organizers from Target, I like them because they the top section slides back and forth). I use to hang my necklaces but it was a pain to untangle them. Then I tried flatware holders (worked but I needed too many of them)
> 
> I can't believe I actually have a picture. (I have 3 full containers working on my 4th one-I can have OCD at times and I have them organizer by jewelry finish gold, pearls, silver toned, etc..)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only use these for necklaces, bracelets and watches. I have a bead organizer for my earrings.
> 
> 
> I wish my area had a Container Store.


 

very good idea! I recently hung all my necklaces on hooks on the wall and earrings on a piece of cardboard covered with a silk scarf


----------



## talldrnkofwater

DC- wow, your crew jewlery collection is awesome- love your outfit.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

not a full j.crew outfit- but I love these shoes. 
tucker for target blouse (love this collection)
f21 black skinnies
random bangles, linea pelle leather double wrap cuff
rm forrest mab
suede crew coralies in mint green


----------



## Pursegrrl

MichelleAntonia said:


> DC- Your closet! That outfit!


 
ITA!! 

I haven't checked my mail in a few days but *if* I got a red card it might be a wee bit dangerous.  Between having to replace both my cell phone and my refrigerator/freezer this month my debit card has been workin' overtime already!


----------



## J_L33

Hi everyone,
I just need some advice. If anyone remembers the fall lookbook preview that they offered a few months back: 
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_feature/fall2010womenslookbook.jsp

I wanted to get the sasha peacoat in glen plaid (featured in the 8th photo of the set), but the ones that came in the fall rollout have different buttons. Did anyone ever have any situation like this when J.Crew changed an important detail of an item that you really liked  and wanted? What did you do?


----------



## DC-Cutie

sometimes J. Crew tweeks pieces for photo shoots. They did this for a jacket I lusted after in the catalog last year, but when it hit the stores it was missing the lace detailing that caught my attention.


----------



## ColdSteel

I just bought the double-wrap jewel stud bracelet in the grey/brown color and the Bronson suede booties in Anchor Grey. The booties are getting shipped to me since they didn't have that color in store... I am SO EXCITED!


----------



## snowflake

I've been eyeing the Waxed Utility Jacket but I'm nervous about buying on FS.  Can anyone comment on the fit and fabric?  The description says it's resin coated so I'm worried that it'll be stiff.  Any info would be much appreciated.


----------



## jordanjordan

snowflake said:


> I've been eyeing the Waxed Utility Jacket but I'm nervous about buying on FS.  Can anyone comment on the fit and fabric?  The description says it's resin coated so I'm worried that it'll be stiff.  Any info would be much appreciated.



I tried it on yesterday and I liked it more than I thought I would, I am thinking about getting it on FS.  ALL of their utility jackets run really big from my experience, and this is no exception.  I'm a 0/2 in tops and the XS was a little big.  I really liked it anyway, and still might get it.  The fabric is very stiff and kind of strange... but there was something I really liked about it anyway!

The green one is ugly IRL, so stick with black.


----------



## jordanjordan

Went to my store yesterday and bought an emellished t shirt for 15 which seemed like a decent deal... they work great under cardis and it is starting to cool down here.

I refused to buy anything else because I didn't get a red car (yet? at all? I don't know).  If I don't get one, I am not going to buy until the red cards expire.

I did get a 20% online code that I plan to use in the next few days, I'm waiting as long as I can to see if a few things go on sale.


----------



## Pursegrrl

...I got a red card!!  Wooot!

But Le Sigh...I had to buy not only a new cell phone but a new fridge this month...so it kinda cuts into the clothes fund, LOL!


----------



## DC-Cutie

TallDrnk - very nice outfit!


----------



## jordanjordan

Pursegrrl said:


> ...I got a red card!!  Wooot!
> 
> But Le Sigh...I had to buy not only a new cell phone but a new fridge this month...so it kinda cuts into the clothes fund, LOL!



When did you get it?  Is there still hope for me to get one Monday or Tuesday?


----------



## snowflake

jordanjordan said:


> I tried it on yesterday and I liked it more than I thought I would, I am thinking about getting it on FS.  ALL of their utility jackets run really big from my experience, and this is no exception.  I'm a 0/2 in tops and the XS was a little big.  I really liked it anyway, and still might get it.  The fabric is very stiff and kind of strange... but there was something I really liked about it anyway!
> 
> The green one is ugly IRL, so stick with black.



Thanks very much for the feedback!  The stiff fabric is a deal breaker for me as I'm picky about fabrics, I'll end up regretting the purchase.  I'll be passing on this one but it's really too bad as I really like the look of this jacket.


----------



## agart245

^ I tried on the waxed utility jacket a while back and I wasn't a huge fan of it.  It was very stiff and boxy on me, not at all flattering.


----------



## MissAlli

So, just when I had resigned myself to the fact that I was not getting a red card, I got one in today's mail!

I have a question about the red phone though...if I wanted to get the Sutton Boots, which are listed as catalog/internet only, could I get the SA to order it on the red phone and then get the discount? The red card is only for use in-store.


----------



## DC-Cutie

^^ yes, have the SA order for you.


----------



## BooYah

YAY! more shopping! this is getting totally out of control....LOL

more discount codes (aka *CREWPON CODES* ):
SHOPCREW - 20% off final sale (no min) & free shipping (on $100+)
expires 9.30.10
TREAT - 20% off final sale (no min) & free shipping (on $125+)
expires 9.30.10
OURTREAT - 20% off final sale (no min) & free shipping (on $150+)
expires 9.30.10
LOVECREW - 20% off final sale (no min) & free shipping (on $175+)
expires 9.30.10


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^ thanks for the codes- maybe i'll lift my ban


----------



## BooYah

talldrnkofwater said:


> ^ thanks for the codes- maybe i'll lift my ban



lift it, girl! LIFT IT!!!!!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

J Crew thinks they're slick, this morning before the codes came out there were about 30 handbags, when the codes hit - down to less than 20


----------



## BooYah

DC-Cutie said:


> J Crew thinks they're slick, this morning before the codes came out there were about 30 handbags, when the codes hit - down to less than 20



word.....
i actually placed an order this morning BEFORE the codes came out, and now i go back online WITH the codes and the items i was checking out are ALLLL GONE


----------



## terebina786

Hey guys... I'm knew to J Crew but I've been dabating the Coralie cami for a while. Does anyone have it? How does it fit? How is J Crew's fit in general?


----------



## DC-Cutie

terebina786 said:


> Hey guys... I'm knew to J Crew but I've been dabating the Coralie cami for a while. Does anyone have it? How does it fit? How is J Crew's fit in general?



Welcome to the addiction, *Terebina*.  I don't have the cami you're asking about, but in general I'm a solid M/6 w/J crew tops.  However, sizing in other pieces are across the board, I have some skirts that fit perfect in a size 4 and 6 or 8 in others - crazy, right!


----------



## DC-Cutie

You know you're a J. Crew addict, when you are having a casual conversation w/your SA about pieces you want and suddenly those items appear on your doorstep!

I was talking to my SA on Friday about some items I wanted to get, but didn't have time to shop.  She took a mental note and low-and-behold all of the items (except 1) came today and free shipping!!!!  I looked at the UPS man like "what are you doing here? I'm not expecting any packages today" :lolots:


----------



## ColdSteel

I'm a newb when it comes to ordering from J.Crew. What does the order status "released" mean? Will tracking info eventually show up? Man, I'm so impatient!

I bought a navy/beige cashmere/cotton blend cardigan from crossroads today. With the weather the way it is the last thing I want to think about is a sweater but I can't wait for fall!


----------



## DC-Cutie

'released' means the order has been released to the warehouse for packing...


----------



## ColdSteel

Thank you very much. Back to checking on the status every five minutes!


----------



## Ericka

Hey Coldsteel, I placed an order last Monday in the morning and that same day at 9pm received the e mail with the tracking number so it's not that much time you have to wait. Good luck!


----------



## MissAlli

DC-Cutie said:


> ^^ yes, have the SA order for you.


 
Okay, cool. I wasn't sure how the red card worked on special order items. 

And I'm starting to see what you guys are talking about re: wonky pricing of items in-store vs. online. Last week I bought the jaspe side-zip sweatshirt. It was originally like $65, but had been marked down 2 or 3 times and I ended up getting it for $24.99. But yesterday, I see that it's still online at full price. I do most of my shopping online, I have 2 very small children and it's nearly impossible to shop for myself when they are with me. But I can see now that I'm going to have to make an effort to go to the store before I buy anything full price online. 

Also, I'm officially obsessed with a few items. The Infinity Cardigans, the merino sweatshirts, the perfect fit boatnecks and the perfect fit tanks. And though I rarely buy cashmere anything these days (what with the 2 small children) I do love the cashmere zip up cardigan. Oh, and the ballet flats.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm in love with the Infinity and Forever Cardigans, too.  

I feel like I have to make a shopping list complete with spreadsheet to price comparison when I go into J. Crew.  Shopping shouldn't be this hard


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

i've been visiting the site quite often but think I need to go in-store first to size some things. I hate when I buy online and then have to return because they don't have the item in store. Oh i'm a J crew newbie too


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

DC~ you have some very nice jewelry from them!


----------



## cjy

I got the crystal tracks necklace in store over the weekend and I love it. I do not have a store near me, but my son and daughter sent me to New York as an early birthday present. I made a bee line to J.Crew!!!


----------



## ShoeLover

*BooYah*-thanks for posting those codes. I just placed an order! I got 2 items for me and 2 for my hubby


----------



## BooYah

ShoeLover said:


> *BooYah*-thanks for posting those codes. I just placed an order! I got 2 items for me and 2 for my hubby



yay!
please post pics of your J Crew goodies, *SL*


----------



## queenvictoria2

OK you KNOW you have too many cashmere sweaters when you buy one and get home and find out you already HAVE that one in the closet :shame:


----------



## DC-Cutie

^^ I think we've all been there - :lolots:

Speaking of cashmere.  I used to be a lover of J. Crew's cashmere until recently.  I got 2 sweaters and within a day of wearing them there was serious pilling !!!!!!!!  I called my SA, she said that they changed vendors and had received numerous customer complaints/concerns about the quality.  I returned them, opting to get a merino wool sweater (a fabric that for years I stayed away from).  I'm wearing the infinty cardigan today and no pilling at all.


----------



## janelovesyou

I think I'm going to make a big order from J. Crew and I'm trying to think if it's worth it to scour ebay for one of those 20% off cards.


----------



## DC-Cutie

janelovesyou said:


> I think I'm going to make a big order from J. Crew and I'm trying to think if it's worth it to scour ebay for one of those 20% off cards.


 
why?  there are 20% off codes right now on j. crew.com


----------



## cjy

queenvictoria2 said:


> OK you KNOW you have too many cashmere sweaters when you buy one and get home and find out you already HAVE that one in the closet :shame:


----------



## luvmy3girls

Hey DC-I know you have alot of the jewelry. Do you have the Crystal steps necklace thats on sale? I was thinking of purchasing, but wondering if its cute IRL


----------



## Fleurine

Anybody have a J Crew wedding gown? I might go with J crew bridal for my wedding dresses>>>>


----------



## DC-Cutie

luvmy3girls said:


> Hey DC-I know you have alot of the jewelry. Do you have the Crystal steps necklace thats on sale? I was thinking of purchasing, but wondering if its cute IRL


 
no, I don't have that piece.  I want it in black diamond, but will wait for further markdowns (I feel it comin'!!).

it's a nice piece that would looks so chic with a white tee or button-up...


----------



## luvmy3girls

^^thanks  I think I will wait too. Its a little high, thats why I'm hesitant on getting it now.


----------



## janelovesyou

DC-Cutie said:


> why?  there are 20% off codes right now on j. crew.com



Ha! Clearly I didn't read the frontpage today haha. But this OURTREAT code is only for sale items right?


----------



## DC-Cutie

janelovesyou said:


> Ha! Clearly I didn't read the frontpage today haha. But this OURTREAT code is only for sale items right?



yes, I think all of the codes (about 4) floating around are for sale items..


----------



## DC-Cutie

J.Crew is offering 20% off Final Sale and free shipping on:
 $100+ with code SHOPCREW, $125+ with code TREAT
 $150+ with code OURTREAT,
 $175+ with code LOVECREW.

 All of these offers expire 9/30/10. The fine code of the promo includes:

All sales final. No exchanges, no returns. Offer valid online only. Offer not valid on J. Crew Factory items. Offer does not apply to previous purchases or gift cards. 20% off discount applies to sale items only. Offer valid through Thursday, September 30, 2010, 11:59pm ET. Free shipping offer applies to orders shipped via ground shipping totaling $100+ after 20% discount on sale items and before shipping, handling and taxes are added. Savings are applied at checkout with code SHOPCREW. Offer not valid on phone orders. Cannot be combined with any other promotion. Limit one promotional code per order.

http://jcrewaficionada.blogspot.com/


----------



## princess101804

has anyone been to the j.crew outlet in arundel mills, md? i'm debating going tomorrow but i don't know if it's worth it.


----------



## jordanjordan

Just got the waxed utility jackets in my store for 59.99!  No red card ,but still cheaper than online even with the 20% off.  

I bought black and greenish brown but I'm only keeping one.  Which one should I take back?


----------



## Indybop

Jordan, I'd keep the black and then get the green Herringbone workshirt!


----------



## jordanjordan

Indybop said:


> Jordan, I'd keep the black and then get the green Herringbone workshirt!



Oh I found it.  That is a little thinner / greener than I think I am willing to go.  I love the Waxed jacket because the collar is thick and warm and it is pretty bulky.  Its' getting cold here!


----------



## Indybop

Yeah, you're right, the herringbone shirt/jacket it is very different, much thinner. I would still go for the black in the waxed jacket, I just didn't love the brownish/greenish color.


----------



## luvmy3girls

does anyone have the Infinity cardigan in the blossom color? just wondering if its purplish or a  light pink color?


----------



## MissAlli

luvmy3girls said:


> does anyone have the Infinity cardigan in the blossom color? just wondering if its purplish or a light pink color?


 
I have it...it's much closer to pink than purple.

ETA: Sorry, I actually don't have the Infinity cardigan in blossom, I have the merino sweatshirt. Either way, it's definitely pink.


----------



## cjy

Does anyone know how J. Crew decides who gets a read card????


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ I wish I knew- I've gotten them in the past but nothing this time.  Maybe it has to do w/ the fact that I haven't bought a lot of things in the past year.


----------



## J_L33

Ugh, so the update on the sasha glen plaid jacket. I emailed them asking if I could buy the sample from the shoot, and they won't sell it to me because apparently it's not in pristine condition....I insisted, saying that I don't care if it's not in pristine condition or not, but the answer is "no"....sigh...does anyone know the style of buttons used in the sample...can anyone help me find something similar? (let me know if I have to make a new thread since this is not a jcrew question, although it's related to jcrew.)


----------



## jordanjordan

This may have just been the last J.Crew straw for me:

First of all, I didn't get a red card, which is annoying to say the least... but that's a different story.

On the website the favorite tees are priced at 2 for 35.  I am trying to buy a BUNCH of them.  I am also buying other items in my cart that are on the final sale.  I assume I should get all my tees for 2 for 35 because that is their price and there is no code for that, and then get the final sale stuff for 20% off.  That makes sense, right, because there is no code for the 2 for 35?  Well, CS is telling me that I can only take one or the other.  I said okay then the 20% is going to apply to the tee shirts then?  NO.  So WTF?  That makes no sense.  They said it is two promotions, which I would understand if I had to enter in a "code" for the t shirt thing, but there is no code, it's just how they are priced.  The 20% off final sale doesn't apply to the tee shirts obviously, so how is it "double dipping" if I am getting one discount on each.

On top of all that the CS rep was exceptionally rude and demeaning.

I hate j.crew.  I am so done.


----------



## explorer27

J_L33, 

you can buy similar looking leather-wrapped buttons at a fabric/sewing notions store and have a tailor (or yourself) sew them on, they look like this:
http://www.mjtrim.com/Catalog/Product/2/10801/10801.aspx 

At first I couldn't see the button style clearly, but if you look at the regular wool sasha coat, you can see that the model's grey coat has a leather button on the cuff if you zoom in closely...leading me to think that leather buttons were also used on the shoot. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I went a little overboard today, but this was by far my BEST purchase

http://www.jcrew.com/index.jsp?bmFo...Hash=6791fac0a324571b33c6e2d97f6b753fec5b1bb1

online for $99, but in-store for $31.99 (my SA was able to apply the 20% off  online promo to my purchases )

also, picked up this (it's from Madewell).  In-store the reg. price is $42, online $32, in-store on sale $19.99  
http://www.madewell.com/index.jsp?b...Hash=54b9d81794ba2bfa74f11abffb961b52fb580b68


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

sounds like its best to go in store when shopping J-Crew!


----------



## jordanjordan

~Fabulousity~ said:


> sounds like its best to go in store when shopping J-Crew!



It really depends- I got the Waxed jacket for 59.99 yesterday in the store and it's full price online (the green color anyway), but some items in store were full price and when I got home online they were on sale.  Luckily my SA will match the online price for me most of the time, but I almost always end up ordering online because with the additional 20% off sale and things like that I get WAY better deals... unless you wait until there are a only a few items left or until something is very old and then I sometimes get it dirt cheap in the store.


----------



## DC-Cutie

~Fabulousity~ said:


> sounds like its best to go in store when shopping J-Crew!


 
it really just depends.  It's like playing craps at J. Crew - uuuggghhH!  Thankfully, I have a very good SA that matches the prices online, if lower and is able to apply any discounts for me.


----------



## Cannes

jordanjordan said:


> This may have just been the last J.Crew straw for me:
> 
> First of all, I didn't get a red card, which is annoying to say the least... but that's a different story.


 
I understand your frustrations. I've been a Jcrew customer and card holder since the late 90's, and before that, I worked there. I spend a couple thousand each year. I know... not _tens _of thousands, just thousands... but still!! And I have never received any sort of customer appreciation card. And if I didn't read these forums, I would never know they send those out. But I do and I think it's super crappy that they do things like this. From things I've read, they sent cards/emails to people who don't even have Jcrew cards. So, why do I use that thing?? 

Wow... I didn't realize how much built up frustration I had. 

On the flip side, I've just bought some great items like the Moss Tweed pencil skirt, a few pairs of bootcut cords, sweater cardigands, and other odds and end items.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

DC- you have the best SA ever!!
I'm a sucker for bangles/cuffs.  The one you got from Madwell is cute.  I need to go there later on today.


----------



## DC-Cutie

talldrnkofwater said:


> DC- you have the best SA ever!!
> I'm a sucker for bangles/cuffs. The one you got from Madwell is cute. I need to go there later on today.


 
I was surprised to see the bangle there myself and yes, I do have the best SA.  She is so cool & makes my shopping so easy.


----------



## cjy

DC-Cutie said:


> I was surprised to see the bangle there myself and yes, I do have the best SA. She is so cool & makes my shopping so easy.


 How wide is it??? I love it and there is another one that is a little thinner but hard to tell from the pics. I tried on the J. Crew cuff and man it was HUGE!


----------



## DC-Cutie

cjy said:


> How wide is it??? I love it and there is another one that is a little thinner but hard to tell from the pics. I tried on the J. Crew cuff and man it was HUGE!


 
It's wide, but not too wide.  I'll take a pic this evening.


----------



## cjy

DC-Cutie said:


> It's wide, but not too wide. I'll take a pic this evening.


 You are TOO SWEET!!!!!
I love a great cuff!


----------



## klj

Has anyone purchased these flats or might have seen them in person..(Abby toe cap ballet flats) I know the toe is a metallic pewter but wondering if the rest is just a reg. leather. It looks like it online but my eyes are second guessing..thanks!
http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_...302042006&nav_type=PRMNAV&bmUID=1285877502435


----------



## cjy

I saw the warm pebble ones and they looked like normal leather. They were very cute, I really liked them.


----------



## ColdSteel

I saw the warm pebble ones in person and the warm pebble is definitely normal leather. They're so cute. I want to see pics if you get them!


----------



## klj

I want the one's with the pewter toe...but not sure I want to part with the $...I do have the 25% off card from the mail...hmmmm...


----------



## ColdSteel

So after an entire day of excitedly looking down the street every time a car drove by, the nice man in the brown truck dropped off a package!

They're the Bronson Booties in Anchor Grey. I just love that back zip.

It's a little difficult to take modeling pics with a DSLR!


----------



## klj

^Very cute! I  shoes with zippers in the back..congrats!


----------



## ShoeLover

I got this beautiful pencil skirt a couple of days ago, and the saint james tee I've wanted for a long time. I used my 25% off appreciation card!!! I saw a lot of people in the store using them.











Any ideas on how to wear the pencil skirt???


----------



## DC-Cutie

I have that skirt and paired that skirt with a chambray button up once and a white button up with another


----------



## J_L33

DC-Cutie said:


> I went a little overboard today, but this was by far my BEST purchase
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/index.jsp?bmFo...Hash=6791fac0a324571b33c6e2d97f6b753fec5b1bb1
> 
> online for $99, but in-store for $31.99 (my SA was able to apply the 20% off online promo to my purchases )
> 
> also, picked up this (it's from Madewell). In-store the reg. price is $42, online $32, in-store on sale $19.99
> http://www.madewell.com/index.jsp?b...Hash=54b9d81794ba2bfa74f11abffb961b52fb580b68


 
That dress is so awesome! I wish I lived near a J.Crew store...


----------



## DC-Cutie

cjy said:


> How wide is it??? I love it and there is another one that is a little thinner but hard to tell from the pics. I tried on the J. Crew cuff and man it was HUGE!



as promised, pics of the cuff along with a J. Crew necklace


----------



## Eclipse4

Latest purchase from B&M store. All prices reflect add'l 25% off. 






Wool Molly Jacket 82.96
Sequined Bloomer 44.99
Charcoal Floral shirt 37.49
Wool Flannel Skirt  44.99
Bubble Matelasse Skirt 52.49


----------



## Eclipse4

DC-Cutie said:


> as promised, pics of the cuff along with a J. Crew necklace



This is beautiful.


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Eclipse* - you picked up some nice pieces .  The Bubble Matelasse Skirt is nice because it looks different depending on the lighting.  How does the Molly jacket work for you, I keep looking at it, but because it's double breasted, I'm on the fence..


----------



## cjy

DC-Cutie said:


> as promised, pics of the cuff along with a J. Crew necklace


 Oh I love it!!!!


----------



## Eclipse4

Thanks DC Cutie - Here is a quick pic of the jacket. I really like the fit because it falls right below the waist. The sleeves were rolled up very nicely in store but I can't seem to duplicate it.






What do you ladies think?


----------



## ShoeLover

*DC-cutie*-I love the idea of the white shirt! I'm gonna try it. Also, I need that necklace you posted in my life! 
*Eclipse4*-love that jacket!


----------



## cjy

Eclipse4 said:


> Thanks DC Cutie - Here is a quick pic of the jacket. I really like the fit because it falls right below the waist. The sleeves were rolled up very nicely in store but I can't seem to duplicate it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you ladies think?


 I say it is a keeper for sure. Fits you very well!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Eclipse* - I agree with *CJY*, it fits you very well.  I like it!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

looks great Eclipse. 
DC- I love that cuff.  
One of my online friends is mailing me her 25 off code.  That means, my ban will be broken.  lol.


----------



## DC-Cutie

talldrnkofwater said:


> looks great Eclipse.
> DC- I love that cuff.
> One of my online friends is mailing me her 25 off code.  That means, my ban will be broken.  lol.



 gotta love your e-friends!!!!  what are you getting?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I'm still bitter I didn't get a 25% off code  I spend SO much money there every year, you'd think I'd get one! But no...


----------



## queenvictoria2

I got one and almost wish I didn't, I have been to the store 3 x's this week already ush:

pretty sure I am making one more trip ...


----------



## Eclipse4

Thanks ladies. The jacket is a keeper for sure. With 30% in store promotion and 25% red card, I couldn't let it go.

^queenvictoria2 - I can't help it either especially when there are new items on sale each week.


----------



## DC-Cutie

30%!!!!!!!! I was in the store yesterday and didn't see that!  Darn it!


----------



## Eclipse4

^All of the knit blazers were 30% off. I think they've been running this promotion for about two weeks.

FYI - I notice that the sale items in store hardly ever show the correct price. I don't think the SA's bother to mark the tags correctly, since stuff is getting marked down all the time.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

DC- I'm getting skirts, skirts and more skirts.  Actually, I only have my eye on 2 skirts.  The one that was posted in the last page w/ the lace and theres another pencil skirt but i dont know the name and I don't see it on the site.


----------



## DC-Cutie

^^ are you referring to this *lace skirt*?  It's adorable, I picked it up in both colors (very rare for me to buy pieces full price, but pickings were getting slim in my size).


----------



## DC-Cutie

Eclipse4 said:


> ^All of the knit blazers were 30% off. I think they've been running this promotion for about two weeks.



**wipes forehead in relief**  I thought you were saying sale items were an additional 30% off!


----------



## creighbaby

I know this is a clothing thread, but Lee Angel makes a lot of jewelry for J.Crew and has sample sales about four times a year with most items just $5 each. There are always lots of new with tags J.Crew, Club Monaco, and Banana Republic necklaces, bracelets, rings and earrings to be found.


----------



## DC-Cutie

thanks for the heads-up.  I'll be on the look out for the sales.


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Eclipse* - we're jacket twinz!!!  I tried it on today.  Actually, before I was trying on the other jacket that looks similar (it's longer). That one was a no-go. Possibly because of the length, but this one it PERFECT!  It hits at the hip just right on me.  Thanks for the pic, it pushed me to try it on again and purchase it!


----------



## Eclipse4

DC -  Glad you liked it.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

ShoeLover said:


> I got this beautiful pencil skirt a couple of days ago, and the saint james tee I've wanted for a long time. I used my 25% off appreciation card!!! I saw a lot of people in the store using them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DC- no, this one


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I've often wondered why the Crew hasn't come out with a fragrance yet. They'd have even MORE of my money, for sure. I'm a sucker for perfume, that coupled with JC.. hook, line & sinker!


----------



## DC-Cutie

MichelleAntonia said:


> I've often wondered why the Crew hasn't come out with a fragrance yet. They'd have even MORE of my money, for sure. I'm a sucker for perfume, that coupled with JC.. hook, line & sinker!


 
i hear they're in the works to partnership (like they have with Bobbi Brown, Essie, Timex, etc) with one of the fragrance houses.


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

What are everyone's thoughts on the Patent Elsbeth oxfords?
Do we like this trend?


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

talldrnkofwater said:


> ShoeLover said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got this beautiful pencil skirt a couple of days ago, and the saint james tee I've wanted for a long time. I used my 25% off appreciation card!!! I saw a lot of people in the store using them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DC- no, this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this skirt!
Click to expand...


----------



## Love my Tanos

I got the Wool Origami dress today to wear to a christening next week - love it love it love it! http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/dresses/eveningdinner/PRDOVR~29867/29867.jsp


----------



## MichelleAntonia

DC-Cutie said:


> i hear they're in the works to partnership (like they have with Bobbi Brown, Essie, Timex, etc) with one of the fragrance houses.




Ooooh, I hope you're right!


----------



## luvmy3girls

does anyone have the chiffon flutter vest? thoughts on it??


----------



## cjy

New items on final sale.


----------



## luvmy3girls

when do you guys think they will have extra percentage off of sale items? I'm trying to decide if I should wait on a purchase


----------



## luvmy3girls

I need a coupon code


----------



## spoiled2mch

Has anyone ordered the Aigle Boots off the J.Crew website? They look awesome but I wonder if they are really worth $200.

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_feature/catalogjcrewcomexclusives/shoes/PRDOVR~25927/99102131776/ENE~1+2+3+22+4294967294+20~~~0~15~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~aigle/25927.jsp


----------



## cjy

luvmy3girls said:


> I need a coupon code


 Me too. I really need some stuff. The lace tee in every color must find a way to me.


----------



## VIOLET J12

snowflake said:


> I've been eyeing the Waxed Utility Jacket but I'm nervous about buying on FS. Can anyone comment on the fit and fabric? The description says it's resin coated so I'm worried that it'll be stiff. Any info would be much appreciated.


 
it's really cute! i own it in an XS. it's still a little boxy and a wee stiff, but i think it's intended to be cut that way. i have the dark green color and i pair it with the black pixie pants (LOVE!) and ballet flats.


----------



## DC-Cutie

VIOLET J12 said:


> it's really cute! i own it in an XS. it's still a little boxy and a wee stiff, but i think it's intended to be cut that way. i have the dark green color and i pair it with the black pixie pants (LOVE!) and ballet flats.


 
I have it in dark green, too.  but unsure of how to wear it (as you can see, I just buy stuff).  Thanks for the idea.


----------



## VIOLET J12

^ anytime! i love your style

for tops, i like to pair the jacket with a chambray button down. when it gets colder, i'm going to add a bright colored sherpa hoody into the mix.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I just ventured to the little girls section on the jcrew site


----------



## ninja_please

I'm interested in getting the navy Ever peacoat with Thinsulation in xs. Should I get it now or wait until it goes on sale? It's only available on its website.


----------



## BooYah

~Fabulousity~ said:


> I just ventured to the little girls section on the jcrew site



love, love, love Crewcuts!


----------



## BooYah

ninja_please said:


> I'm interested in getting the navy Ever peacoat with Thinsulation in xs. Should I get it now or wait until it goes on sale? It's only available on its website.



i would wait until the sale comes around


----------



## ninja_please

Thanks BooYah. It feels like JCrew has sales often, and I hate it when it goes on sale two weeks later and I can't get a price adjustment.


----------



## DC-Cutie

VIOLET J12 said:


> ^ anytime! i love your style
> 
> for tops, i like to pair the jacket with a chambray button down. when it gets colder, i'm going to add a bright colored sherpa hoody into the mix.



YES!  The chambray is exactly what comes to mind with this jacket.  So here is my Polyvore for tomorrow, Casual Friday:


----------



## luvmy3girls

^love that


----------



## talldrnkofwater

very cute DC.  I got my red card from my E-friend.  My jcrew ban has been lifted.  
Everytime I go into crew, I look at the skirt you're going to wear tmrw.  I never bother to try it on because it'll mos likely be too short for me.


----------



## DC-Cutie

^^ I think it might be too short for me too, but I'm wearing flat boots, so hopefully it will look alright.  if not, I have plenty of back-up skirts...


----------



## jordanjordan

I have the waxed utility jacket too and I like it a lot.  I have been wearing it as an outwear piece over button up shirts and perfect fit tees.  I have it in green and really like it.  I am taking back the black today (I bought boht because I couldn't decide).  It does run a little big and it's not quite as fitted as I'd like in the XS but it is very cute and at 59.99 in store it was a great buy.


----------



## jordanjordan

ninja_please said:


> Thanks BooYah. It feels like JCrew has sales often, and I hate it when it goes on sale two weeks later and I can't get a price adjustment.



If you didn't buy it on final sale, you can return it and rebuy it if you still have the tags on it.  I normally hold off on wearing things for a little bit just out of habit so this works well for me since I visit the store about once a week and can check prices.


----------



## DC-Cutie

jordanjordan said:


> I have the waxed utility jacket too and I like it a lot.  I have been wearing it as an outwear piece over button up shirts and perfect fit tees.  I have it in green and really like it.  I am taking back the black today (I bought boht because I couldn't decide).  It does run a little big and it's not quite as fitted as I'd like in the XS but it is very cute and at 59.99 in store it was a great buy.



Just wanted to chime in and say:  I'm loving the waxed utility jacket.

  is it just me, or does it seem to soften up over use?  I wore it Friday and yesterday to the early morning Farmer's Market.  It's a nice weight and the color is pretty versatile.


----------



## Ericka

Does someone knows if the sale in stores is final sale too?? thanx


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ericka said:


> Does someone knows if the sale in stores is final sale too?? thanx



if there is an additional percentage off, the receipt will have FINAL SALE on it or it will be stamped by the cashier.

if it's just marked down, it's not final salel


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I did some damage w/ red card.  I bought 2 of the leather double wrapped bracelts
2 jackie cardsi
1 shawl open cardi
faded paisley blouse thats now 29.99 
http://www.jcrew.com/search/searchN...Hash=7edd1763b0919b7a598cbd2d4eaedc5ec88d4d27
this skirt
dotted metallic pencil skirt
DC- i tried on that cute little skirt you have.  Wayy too short for me. 
I also tried on the waxed utility jacket- i didnt care for it.  maybe because it was black, but i hate the squishy nylon sound, it irks the hell out of me.  
I may go back tomorrow to see what else is left. 

and i also bought a pr of suede enzo tall boots from bloomies.


----------



## DC-Cutie

^^ talk about damage!!!  nice pieces..


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ yeah, im done w/ clothes shopping (for now) unless i find something that i *must* have.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Here is my Farmer's Market outfit:


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Eclipse4 said:


> Thanks DC Cutie - Here is a quick pic of the jacket. I really like the fit because it falls right below the waist. The sleeves were rolled up very nicely in store but I can't seem to duplicate it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you ladies think?



I think i need this jacket.  I tried it on, its so cute!

very cute outfit DC.  I love the minnie pants, but too bad they don't love me back.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

talldrnkofwater said:


> faded paisley blouse thats now 29.99
> http://www.jcrew.com/search/searchN...Hash=7edd1763b0919b7a598cbd2d4eaedc5ec88d4d27




Oh damn, I've been wanting that!


----------



## Ericka

Hey DC thank you for your help about the sale!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

MichelleAntonia said:


> Oh damn, I've been wanting that!



I was going to buy it at 49.99, I was so happy when it got marked down to 29.99.


----------



## cakegirl

20% off of $150 is back!

I am placing an order and need help-my local store doesn't carry anything I want!

How is the bell skirt? I loved the fit of the sequin one, but haven't tried the wool. Which colors look best in real life and how do you wear it?
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_categor...~0~15~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~bell/28704.jsp

The cashmere crewneck tee is sold out in the colors I want. Will J Crew do store locater for an item? I've never asked. Thanks!


----------



## DC-Cutie

^^ the SA can try to locate a sale item by calling other stores.  for full-price items they put it into the system and wait for a store to pick it up or they call another store.

The bell skirt is very cute. I think them all but my favorite colors are - henna, olive and english saddle.  it's a pretty simple skirt so a tee, cardigan and jacket w/tall boots, flats or short heels is how I will be wearing them


----------



## jordanjordan

DC-Cutie said:


> Just wanted to chime in and say:  I'm loving the waxed utility jacket.
> 
> is it just me, or does it seem to soften up over use?  I wore it Friday and yesterday to the early morning Farmer's Market.  It's a nice weight and the color is pretty versatile.



I hope you're right.  I'm still finding it a little stiff, but have only worn it a few times.  I wish it had a lining, even if it was a light one, but I got it on sale so I can't complain too much.  It's very versatile and makes everything look like a put together outfit.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Too bad free shipping isnt part of the 20% off - I want the iconic trench in cashmere but refuse to pay $18 to ship it...


----------



## Eclipse4

talldrnkofwater said:


> I think i need this jacket.  I tried it on, its so cute!



The jacket is on sale in b&m stores now. 

Well I went to the store again to see what else I could find. Got some sweaters and skirts again. I was so happy to see that a lot of the jewelry was on sale so I bought the following and was able to use my red card as well.






$44.99(I think, can't find receipt) and the two on the right were $29.99


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^very nice jewelry
DC~ I love those outfits especially that skirt


----------



## Winterbaby

Can you tell me what the name of the first necklace is?
It is lovely and I need to find it!!



Eclipse4 said:


> $44.99(I think, can't find receipt) and the two on the right were $29.99


----------



## Eclipse4

Thanks Fabulousity!

Winterbaby - I can't find the receipt right now but the style number is GY6589 and sku 099102147145. Hope this helps.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Fabulous new pieces - *Eclipse*!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

love the jewelery Eclipse.  I didn't get the jacket- it was too itchy for my skin when I tried it on....but....i did some more damage.  
I repurchased my sequin shorts 39.99 and 25 off- (i have to return the other pr, thank god, I didn't wear them out on saturday night)

sequin pencil skirt (i dont know whats up w/ the online pricing)
49.99 25 off
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_feature...294+20~~~20+17+4294967041~15~~~~~~~/30279.jsp

cotton shawl front cardi - cant find it online 29.99 and 25 off
suckered gingham shirt 39.99 25 off
chambray tunic 39.99 25 off
I'm done! I also got some stuff from the gap w/ the 40 off entire store promo.


----------



## KristyDarling

With 5 minutes to spare, I used the 20% SHOPFALL discount on a black Wool Bell Skirt and a heather carbon Jenna's Cardigan.  Also got some underwear for the hubby too.


----------



## DC-Cutie

OK, Missy....  you said you were done! :lolots:  Are you done now?  Will this be your final answer?

Online & in-store inconsistent pricing is the damn DEVIL :devil:



talldrnkofwater said:


> love the jewelery Eclipse. I didn't get the jacket- it was too itchy for my skin when I tried it on....but....i did some more damage.
> I repurchased my sequin shorts 39.99 and 25 off- (i have to return the other pr, thank god, I didn't wear them out on saturday night)
> 
> sequin pencil skirt (i dont know whats up w/ the online pricing)
> 49.99 25 off
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_feature...294+20~~~20+17+4294967041~15~~~~~~~/30279.jsp
> 
> cotton shawl front cardi - cant find it online 29.99 and 25 off
> suckered gingham shirt 39.99 25 off
> chambray tunic 39.99 25 off
> I'm done! I also got some stuff from the gap w/ the 40 off entire store promo.


----------



## cakegirl

KristyDarling said:


> With 5 minutes to spare, I used the 20% SHOPFALL discount on a black Wool Bell Skirt and a heather carbon Jenna's Cardigan.  Also got some underwear for the hubby too.



SHOPFALL doesn't expire until Wednesday night-atill time for more damag!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

DC-Cutie said:


> OK, Missy.... you said you were done! :lolots: Are you done now? Will this be your final answer?
> 
> Online & in-store inconsistent pricing is the damn DEVIL :devil:


 

lol- yeah, I'm done.  I'm def going to have to eat ramens for the next month or so.  I def shopped till I dropped.  I blame this on LV- if they had my bag in stock, I wouldn't have spent so much money on clothes.


----------



## luvmy3girls

I was trying to order something this morning and the promo code is not working.


----------



## DC-Cutie

it's working, I just placed an order :ninja:

Was your total over $150 BEFORE the discount?


----------



## luvmy3girls

^^ya..does it have to be full priced stuff or can it be used on sale items? maybe its a sign that I shouldn't order anything else..LOL


----------



## luvmy3girls

Hey DC..whats your thoughts on the Chiffon Flutter Vest thats on sale...yay or nay??


----------



## DC-Cutie

luvmy3girls said:


> ^^ya..does it have to be full priced stuff or can it be used on sale items? maybe its a sign that I shouldn't order anything else..LOL


 
full-price only


----------



## luvmy3girls

^^^ohhhhh so thats the problem..thanks!


----------



## DC-Cutie

luvmy3girls said:


> Hey DC..whats your thoughts on the Chiffon Flutter Vest thats on sale...yay or nay??


 
yay!  I think it's adorable, especially the way it's paired mon the model (minus the stockings).


----------



## luvmy3girls

ok thanks! Hopefully they will have percentage off of sale stuff soon!


----------



## DC-Cutie

from J.Crew Aficionada blog:



http://www.richmondbargains.com/blog/2010/10/09/jcrew-regional-warehouse-sale/


There is a warehouse sale in Richmond, VA in the TJ Maxx shopping center on Broad Street from Oct. 7th-17th, 2010.



Coupon Info: Richmond Bargains is also sharing the "30% off Friends & Family&#8221; coupon for the Warehouse Sale. Just send an email to richmondbargains at gmail dot com and they will email back the pdf coupon.



The location & hours are:



Former Good Wood store

TJMaxx shopping center

9125 W Broad St

Richmond, VA



10am to 8pm now through October 17th


----------



## KristyDarling

cakegirl said:


> SHOPFALL doesn't expire until Wednesday night-atill time for more damag!



Aaaa! Enabler!!


----------



## cjy

I can't decide what to get!!! I knida like the new leopard shirt but I also want the lace tee, a braceltt and some sweaters!


----------



## jordanjordan

I went to the warehouse sale in Richmond, it was fun but it's hit or miss.  The first day there were TONS of lady day coats in black and ivory, but the next day it was mostly pants.  It is a lot of searching and scouring and a lot of the stuff is damaged/stained/etc. so it was disappointing the second day when I didn't find much.  Not much men's stuff either, but there were a lot of shoes.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I see a few things I want and its making it so so hard for me not to break my ban! *kitchen first* *kitchen first*


----------



## DC-Cutie

My SA just called!!!  She has tracked down a collection skirt I've been lusting over:  http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/skirts/partynovelty/PRDOVR~29299/29299.jsp


----------



## BooYah

^omg, *DC-Cutie*, what a cuuuuute skirt! but then again, you have THE legs for it!
and you're lucky to have a great SA that tracks down the HTF stuff!!!


----------



## sarasmith3269

any modeling pics of the origami sheath dress?  Im dying to get it, but not sure, as the model looks like the bottom is narrow and the mannequin looks like its at bit flared/a-line.

would love to see it on someone in real life...its gorgeous.


----------



## cjy

DC-Cutie said:


> My SA just called!!! She has tracked down a collection skirt I've been lusting over: http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/skirts/partynovelty/PRDOVR~29299/29299.jsp


 HOLY S___! IT IS TDF!!!

YOU GO CUTIE!!!!


----------



## cjy

~Fabulousity~ said:


> I see a few things I want and its making it so so hard for me not to break my ban! *kitchen first* *kitchen first*


 You will love your kitchen!!!!!!!!! You will live in it!!!!
Stay focused!!!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Someone please help me decide if I should just take the plunge on the Cashmere Icon Trench...I just cannot make up my mind!


----------



## cjy

Needanotherbag said:


> Someone please help me decide if I should just take the plunge on the Cashmere Icon Trench...I just cannot make up my mind!


 I love it! If I really needed it, I would get it!!


----------



## Needanotherbag

cjy said:


> I love it! If I really needed it, I would get it!!



See, thats the thing, I dont really "need" it, but have been lusting after it for awhile.  I have 1 MK trench, 1 Anthro Trench, the Lady Day Coat, and a bunch of warm North Face puffy coats....so do I need another coat?  Although this one is warm and dressier...something I dont have.


----------



## cjy

^ Do you need coats where you live???? Is it cold???  Do you need something more dressy than the day coat????


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^I personally LOVE it. If I had the funds, I'd completely do it! Which color are you considering?


----------



## Needanotherbag

cjy said:


> ^ Do you need coats where you live???? Is it cold???  Do you need something more dressy than the day coat????



Its rainy damp and windy most of the fall and winter, so yeah, I wear a coat almost every day...but Its pretty spendy...


----------



## Needanotherbag

MichelleAntonia said:


> ^I personally LOVE it. If I had the funds, I'd completely do it! Which color are you considering?



I was thinking the tan, as it would still be classic years from now, and black picks up dog hair  so I stay away from any fuzzy black coats.


----------



## cjy

Needanotherbag said:


> I was thinking the tan, as it would still be classic years from now, and black picks up dog hair  so I stay away from any fuzzy black coats.


 A tan tranch ( with cashmere) is a classic. I would be tempted too!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

cjy said:


> You will love your kitchen!!!!!!!!! You will live in it!!!!
> Stay focused!!!


 


cjy said:


> ^ Do you need coats where you live???? Is it cold??? Do you need something more dressy than the day coat????


 


 a voice of reason! Thanks! I really don't need a thing!


----------



## jordanjordan

I don't like the tan trench- save for something else!


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^what dont you like about it?  Maybe you can talk me out of loving it...


----------



## jordanjordan

Needanotherbag said:


> ^^^what dont you like about it?  Maybe you can talk me out of loving it...



This probably won't help, but I just don't like it in the tan color.  I do however, ABSOLUTELY LOVE LOVE LOVE it in the green color.  I wish they had other coats in that parsley color.  It doesn't get that cold here but for a couple of weeks so a cashmere trench would be way overkill for me (and I dress way too casually for that), but I would love that material and color in something else.


----------



## cjy

^ Jordan have you seen the lace tee in person? Id it really sheer?? Also love the bronze leopard shirt as well. nervous that the tee is too sheer, but I love it!


----------



## Needanotherbag

jordanjordan said:


> This probably won't help, but I just don't like it in the tan color.  I do however, ABSOLUTELY LOVE LOVE LOVE it in the green color.  I wish they had other coats in that parsley color.  It doesn't get that cold here but for a couple of weeks so a cashmere trench would be way overkill for me (and I dress way too casually for that), but I would love that material and color in something else.



I love the green too, just thought tan would outlast the green as a classic...still havent bought it yet, and the sale is almost over...


----------



## BooYah

SHOPFALL offer extended 'til today!

my wallet hates me now


----------



## DC-Cutie

BooYah said:


> SHOPFALL offer extended 'til today!
> 
> my wallet hates me now


 
mine, too!


----------



## cakegirl

Oh No! I was on my computer at midnight and decided to show restraint and not place an order-I doubt that will happen twice!


----------



## DC-Cutie

courtesty of J. Crew Aficionada:

J.Crew's Clearance Store in Arden, North Carolina is having a weekend warehouse sale. {wahoo!} This event takes place on:

Saturday, October 23rd (10AM to 4PM)
Sunday, October 24th (10AM to 4PM)​
The location for the store is:

*J.Crew Clearance Store*
1 Clifford Way (off N.C. 191)
Arden, NC 28704
(828) 687-6475
__________________________________________________________

J.Crew's Clearance Store in Lynchberg, Virginia is having a weekend warehouse sale too. {yeah!} This event takes place on:


Saturday, October 23rd (8AM to 8PM)
Sunday, October 24th (12PM to 6PM)

The location for the store is:
*J.Crew Millrace Clearance Store*
25 Millrace Drive
Lynchburg, VA 24502
(434) 316-6324​


----------



## cjy

cakegirl said:


> Oh No! I was on my computer at midnight and decided to show restraint and not place an order-I doubt that will happen twice!


 Me too cakegirl!!!!!


----------



## Winterbaby

*DC-Cutie*, I LOVE the Leather Atlee Skirt...Please be sure to add model pics for us!! So excited for you!! Gorgy skirt!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Now this, is downright RIDICULOUS :

$29 in-store
$118 online

Sequin Skirt


----------



## cjy

^ Damn!


----------



## cjy

The new cashmere open cardigan is so pretty!!!


----------



## canada's

DC-Cutie said:


> Now this, is downright RIDICULOUS :
> 
> $29 in-store
> $118 online
> 
> Sequin Skirt



this is why i HATE shopping online from the crew! do you know if the elastic waist sequin skirt is cheaper in-store? i like that one better than the pencil...it's a easier to wear for day.


----------



## DC-Cutie

canada's said:


> this is why i HATE shopping online from the crew! do you know if the elastic waist sequin skirt is cheaper in-store? i like that one better than the pencil...it's a easier to wear for day.


 
I think my SA said that was $29 or $49.


----------



## Needanotherbag

BooYah said:


> SHOPFALL offer extended 'til today!
> 
> my wallet hates me now



I think this is a sign that I need the cashmere Icon Trench...


----------



## dusty paws

does anyone know if the red phone gives free shipping?


----------



## DC-Cutie

dusty paws said:


> does anyone know if the red phone gives free shipping?


 
yes, BUT usually it's only for full-priced items.  However, some SAs will ask that it be waived for sale items


----------



## BooYah

Needanotherbag said:


> I think this is a sign that I need the cashmere Icon Trench...



tan is timeless and classic but i'm also kinda liking the dried parsley color

sorry, i am no help


----------



## dusty paws

really. the kingston booties i bought last month have now been almost cut in half in price... >:|


----------



## talldrnkofwater

DC-Cutie said:


> Now this, is downright RIDICULOUS :
> 
> $29 in-store
> $118 online
> 
> Sequin Skirt


 

whatttt?  I bought it on monday w/ red card for 49 and 25 off.  This is still cheaper even w/ the red card disc.


----------



## DC-Cutie

^^ see, that's the foolishness I speak of!


----------



## canada's

DC-Cutie said:


> I think my SA said that was $29 or $49.





wish we had j.crew stores in canada. my husbands orders A LOT from them and i cannot help but think what the prices for his work shirts and pants must be in-store.


----------



## DC-Cutie

in-store: $79
online: $135
Goldenrod brocade top


in-store: $59
online: $88
Dot Flouncette shirt

in-store: $39
online: $98
Puffer Vest


in-store - $79
online: $118
Starry Donegal tweed pencil skirt

in-store: $19
online - $49
Gateway Tunic

in-store: $49
online: $99
Thandi Blazer


----------



## DC-Cutie

30% off Final Sale
code *MUSTHAVE*

30% off discount applies to sale items only. Offer valid through Monday, October 18, 2010, 11:59pm ET. Free shipping offer applies to orders shipped via ground shipping totaling $150+ after 30% discount on sale items and before shipping, handling and taxes are added. Savings are applied at checkout with code MUSTHAVE. Offer not valid on phone orders.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Damn you DC- now i have to go to crew today to get that blazer.  I also have that chambray tunic.  i think i paid 29 for it w/ red card.  I can return.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I just placed an order.  I'm in a wedding in may and bought my dress (my girlfriend just wants us to stick to the color scheme)
choc brown lorelei dress
bling button cardigan in neon peach (its been in my cart forever)
Linen silk cargo pants.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I'm SOO trying to hold back... waiting for Black Friday and not blowing my budget now. But OMG.. 30%! ...

Any chance there's 30% in store too?... DC? Anyone? LOL I'm just lookin for someone to give me an excuse to go in there today..


----------



## princess101804

is the extra 30% in store as well?


----------



## talldrnkofwater

iirc  there usually isnt a disc instore when they have a discount online.


----------



## Ericka

Just been in my store and no extra 30%


----------



## yellow08

I've been on a JCrew diet but I'm curious to see what's on sale at the store. Will head there this evening. 

I didn't even use my red card (DH and BF) used it...


----------



## J_L33

Hi guys,
I lost my J.Crew catalog from September 2010, but there was a really cool outfit of a model wearing a men's flannel shirt (turquoise-pink plaid pattern...called the Hinton plaid). I just want to know how the whole outfit looks like. Can someone kindly scan it for me? PLEASE!


----------



## xosweetie

does anybody know when their next sale/markdown will be and at what percentage?


----------



## plain.jane

i love j.crew too...


----------



## DC-Cutie

xosweetie said:


> does anybody know when their next sale/markdown will be and at what percentage?


 
that's kind of hard to pinpoint, but it's usually right around the same time new merchandise hit's the floor.  So markdowns are at least once a month, most recent was last week.


----------



## ShoeLover

I placed another order. I got 2 dresses, 1 pair of shoes and elan trousers! I hope the dresses fit because it's final sale!!!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

yay! final sale is over!!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

talldrnkofwater said:


> yay! final sale is over!!!!


 
but no code   it's one or the other with J. Crew and I'm getting tired of it! **off to see if I 'need' anything**


----------



## BooYah

FALL SALE starts today-40% off select fall items in-store and online


----------



## Eclipse4

Guess I'll be at the store on my lunch break. I really need to be on a ban. Oh well...


----------



## purse collector

Oh my...checked out the sale stuff but I'm really lusting over the black sequin harem pants.  I just don't understand why it's $650 dahlors!!!!  I guess I'll just have to stare at it and drool at it from a far... *wiping drool off Ipad*

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/pants/novelty/PRDOVR~35126/35126.jsp


----------



## BooYah

^hey *purse collector*, i think you can get the same type of sequin pant style for less at J. Crew-check it out:

http://www.jcrew.com/search/searchN...Hash=2eb2408b0a5e4fdd2622ac735a6c15ca9da7f60c


----------



## BooYah

20% off on women's outwear in-store and online (expires 10/24/10)


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^was all excited until I realized theres no free shipping once again...


----------



## ninja_please

BooYah said:


> 20% off on women's outwear in-store and online (expires 10/24/10)



Yay, I'm going to order that peacoat!


----------



## DC-Cutie

this code was posted in Deals & Steals:

looks like it includes free shipping: WRt283 for 10% off orders of $100 or more


----------



## purse collector

BooYah said:


> ^hey *purse collector*, i think you can get the same type of sequin pant style for less at J. Crew-check it out:
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/search/searchN...Hash=2eb2408b0a5e4fdd2622ac735a6c15ca9da7f60c



^omg thanks so much booyah   *going to the site and whipping out credit card*. You are my fairy fashion godmother


----------



## Needanotherbag

DC-Cutie said:


> this code was posted in Deals & Steals:
> 
> looks like it includes free shipping: WRt283 for 10% off orders of $100 or more



You're awesome, thank you!!!


----------



## BooYah

purse collector said:


> ^omg thanks so much booyah   *going to the site and whipping out credit card*. You are my fairy fashion godmother



LOL anytime  

ETA-don't forget to use some of the discount codes flying around TPF!


----------



## Needanotherbag

DC-Cutie said:


> this code was posted in Deals & Steals:
> 
> looks like it includes free shipping: WRt283 for 10% off orders of $100 or more



aw bummer, it expired...


----------



## Needanotherbag

Found a working Free Ship code YQC83N works with the 20% off outerwear going on right now, which means my waiting paid off and I finally got my Cashmere/Wool Icon Trench on sale with no ship charges!  I did get it in Camel, but if I end up not liking the color I'll send it back for the green.  So excited!


----------



## BooYah

Needanotherbag said:


> Found a working Free Ship code YQC83N works with the 20% off outerwear going on right now, which means my waiting paid off and I finally got my Cashmere/Wool Icon Trench on sale with no ship charges!  I did get it in Camel, but if I end up not liking the color I'll send it back for the green.  So excited!



yay, *needanotherbag*! that's wonderful!
it will be gorgeous in Camel!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Thanks, cant wait!


----------



## janelovesyou

I tried on the Double-cloth Colletta coat, It was beautiful! But they only had black, so now I'm off to the website to figure out what color I want.


----------



## JLJRN

The J Crew catalogue I just received in the mail has a coupon inside with a code for 20% if you use your AMEX card.  Think it's stackable with the 20% off coats?


----------



## sierrasun1

Hi!

Is anyone really good at ID'ing the different types of J crew necklaces?  Can you please PM me?  It's a ribbon/chain combo that I'm trying do ID.  

I have a clip and then ebay comparison I'm hoping is the same.  Thanks!!!


----------



## jordanjordan

JLJRN said:


> The J Crew catalogue I just received in the mail has a coupon inside with a code for 20% if you use your AMEX card.  Think it's stackable with the 20% off coats?



J.Crew doesn't let you stack codes, BUT this 20% off promo isn't a code, it's prices as marked... so you should be able to use both.  I'm about to order a coat the same way with the code that came in my catalog.  That's weird yours says you have to use your AMEX, mine is just 20% off.


----------



## ShoeLover

I haven't received my last online order and I still got something today at the store: the long benny blazer for $40!!! It's still $168 online. I loved it since the very first time I saw it in the catalog. I am sooo happy!!!


----------



## ninja_please

Needanotherbag said:


> Found a working Free Ship code YQC83N works with the 20% off outerwear going on right now, which means my waiting paid off and I finally got my Cashmere/Wool Icon Trench on sale with no ship charges!  I did get it in Camel, but if I end up not liking the color I'll send it back for the green.  So excited!



This code works! Thanks Needanotherbag!


----------



## ringing_phone

Kind of random question... when J Crew has an estimated ship date at a later time, when do you get billed for the item?


----------



## BooYah

ringing_phone said:


> Kind of random question... when J Crew has an estimated ship date at a later time, when do you get billed for the item?



When the item is ready to be shipped to you


----------



## Needanotherbag

ninja_please said:


> This code works! Thanks Needanotherbag!



Yay glad it worked!


----------



## LeeMiller

Where in the catalog is the 20% off coupon?  I never get those (bummer).  Is the Amex one a one time use coupon?


----------



## jordanjordan

LeeMiller said:


> Where in the catalog is the 20% off coupon?  I never get those (bummer).  Is the Amex one a one time use coupon?



My catalog says on the front something about a surprise inside, and then there is a sheet of paper that is the coupon that's postcard sized stuck somewhere around page 10-15.  Mine has nothing to do with AMEX, but my coupon was 1 time use.  I have gotten them in the last 3 catalogs.


----------



## JLJRN

Honest opinions of this coat please.  I'm drawn to tweed (although I prefer brown tones) and like the cut of this coat, but.....does tweed look a little frumpy?......I already have a basic  walker in black as well as camel, a  charcoal grey peacoat, and a long brown  wool coat so I don't really 'neeed' another winter coat, but this 20% off coupon on top of 20% off outerwear is tempting.  If you love it let me know, if not so much....talk me out of this-please!

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/outerwear/novelty/PRDOVR~29572/29572.jsp


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^Something about it seems outdated to me but I can't put my finger on it.  The tweed reminds me of a sweater I owned in the 80's...sorry!


----------



## ninja_please

^I think it's very cute and you should get that tweed coat.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I definitely like the way it looks on the site. I don't think it's just an issue of styling, I think the coat is nice regardless of specific styling


----------



## JLJRN

Needanotherbag said:


> ^^^Something about it seems outdated to me but I can't put my finger on it.  The tweed reminds me of a sweater I owned in the 80's...sorry!



 I kind of agree with you.  Black tweed was very in-in the 80's and I had a 'maxi' wool tweed with should pads and long black knit cuffs.  I did love the variation/texture of the tweed but I think it's this memory of my 'retro coat' that might be turning me off......uhm, that and dishing out more money for something I don't truly need........damn these coupons!!!lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

some SA made a boo-boo yesterday while doing markdowns.  I got this bag for $29: Rhapsody satchel


----------



## BooYah

DC-Cutie said:


> some SA made a boo-boo yesterday while doing markdowns.  I got this bag for $29: Rhapsody satchel



omg, you really made out.....that is like the deal of the century!!!


----------



## yellow08

DC-Cutie said:


> some SA made a boo-boo yesterday while doing markdowns. I got this bag for $29: Rhapsody satchel


 
Lucky gal!!!!!


----------



## Eclipse4

DC-Cutie said:


> some SA made a boo-boo yesterday while doing markdowns.  I got this bag for $29: Rhapsody satchel


Nice score!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

wow DC!!!

Heres my ootd- turkish delight.  I love this skirt, it looks better in person, I took the pic at the end of the day.  It does wonders for my already great booty.  Also wearing jackie, h&m studded tee and nine west shoes


----------



## BooYah

what a fabulous outfit, *tall* 
that skirt is


----------



## talldrnkofwater

thanks BooYah.  I'm wearing another j.crew pencil skirt today- but I wont be able to post till tmrw.


----------



## yellow08

Very cute Tall!!!


----------



## jordanjordan

Anyone have the stadium cloth elements coat or tried it?  I got my peacoat in the mail yesterday and despite trying it on in the store, I don't love it.  It's too big, so I'd have to exchange it, and the gray is just not as versatile as I thought it would be.  I already have a navy peacoat from 2 years ago that I like better so I don't see any erason to keep the gray one.

I really want a cute, but casual warm coat that can be my workhorse for winter.  I have a black lady day, a black carlin, a navy pea coat, and a long navy toggle coat all from J.Crew in the last few years... but none of them have worked for me as a daily coat.  I think I need something that hits mid thigh and is in a neutral color that will work with black or brown but mostly brown.  Any suggestions?


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Jordan* - The stadium coat fits big.  I tried it on, had to go down 2 sizes and it was too boxy, no form!  But didn't get it, instead I got the Italian Wool Blazecoat in olive moss.  The color will work well with ALL colors, IMO and provides a shape.

*Tall Drnk *- lookin' good.  Turkish delight is a beautiful skirt.  Do you think you'll wear it in the fall/winter, maybe paired with a pair of dark brown or luggage color boots?


----------



## JLJRN

jordanjordan said:


> Anyone have the stadium cloth elements coat or tried it?  I got my peacoat in the mail yesterday and despite trying it on in the store, I don't love it.  It's too big, so I'd have to exchange it, and the gray is just not as versatile as I thought it would be.  I already have a navy peacoat from 2 years ago that I like better so I don't see any erason to keep the gray one.
> 
> I really want a cute, but casual warm coat that can be my workhorse for winter.  I have a black lady day, a black carlin, a navy pea coat, and a long navy toggle coat all from J.Crew in the last few years... but none of them have worked for me as a daily coat.  I think I need something that hits mid thigh and is in a neutral color that will work with black or brown but mostly brown.  Any suggestions?



I have it on order.  I bought it in the dark fatigue but have a feeling I won't be liking it and I should've downsized to a 6.  I also ordered the stadium cloth cinema coat but think that might be boxy and big too.  They had hardly any styles for me to try in my local J Crew so I ordered based upon looks in the catalogue.  Lucky for me they allowed for free shipping.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

DC-Cutie said:


> *Jordan* - The stadium coat fits big. I tried it on, had to go down 2 sizes and it was too boxy, no form! But didn't get it, instead I got the Italian Wool Blazecoat in olive moss. The color will work well with ALL colors, IMO and provides a shape.
> 
> *Tall Drnk *- lookin' good. Turkish delight is a beautiful skirt. Do you think you'll wear it in the fall/winter, maybe paired with a pair of dark brown or luggage color boots?


 
i think that could work....now if I could work.  I have a pr of drk brown br boots.  Ill give it a try this w/e


----------



## cjy

Anyone going to buy a sweater at 20% off??????
If so, which one?
I keep going back and forth with the Arrow sweater jacket.


----------



## jordanjordan

DC-Cutie said:


> *Jordan* - The stadium coat fits big.  I tried it on, had to go down 2 sizes and it was too boxy, no form!  But didn't get it, instead I got the Italian Wool Blazecoat in olive moss.  The color will work well with ALL colors, IMO and provides a shape.
> 
> *Tall Drnk *- lookin' good.  Turkish delight is a beautiful skirt.  Do you think you'll wear it in the fall/winter, maybe paired with a pair of dark brown or luggage color boots?




Thanks!  That is not good, as I'm normally a 0 in coats and that is the smallest size it comes in.  I'm going to the store this weekend so I hope they have it and I can try it.  The Blazecoat is very cute, but much too dressy for my style so I'm looking for something casual.

My everyday attire is a solid color sweater, jeans, and moccasins or flat boots.  Any ideas what coat besides the elements coat would work?  I was thinking about the Ingenue coat in cobblestone or purple or maybe the Coletta, but I have the Carlin from last year which is a lot like the Coletta and that's definitely more dressy than I want for this coat.


----------



## DC-Cutie

OK, something more casual (I read your post wrong, when I think workhorse, I'm thinking for work - literally - LOL)...  I'll look around, there was a nice coat on Lands End Canvas, but it didn't look very warm..


----------



## jordanjordan

DC-Cutie said:


> OK, something more casual (I read your post wrong, when I think workhorse, I'm thinking for work - literally - LOL)...  I'll look around, there was a nice coat on Lands End Canvas, but it didn't look very warm..



It's usually only around 45 here in the winter, but I am always cold... so I like to go as warm as possible.  I showed them all to my fiance, and he liked the elements coat and the ingenue coat so hopefully one of those will work.  I can't believe the ingenue coat is backordered until the end of november in my size!!


----------



## Needanotherbag

cjy said:


> Anyone going to buy a sweater at 20% off??????
> If so, which one?
> I keep going back and forth with the Arrow sweater jacket.



Do it! I now own it in the caramel color and the black - they fit so nicely and are so warm, are probably going to be my winter staple.  They fit TTS - I always wear a small and the small fits like a glove.

Forgot to mention the quality is great - its what JCrew used to be...


----------



## Noegirl05

Long Time since I popped in! Okay sooo I received some super 120s pieces I love love love the tuxedo dress!!! Sooo form fitting and slimming! 

I also got the fleec blazer and didn't like something about the shoulders. 

I have a few more things coming for me and my little one!


----------



## jordanjordan

Does anyone else find it weird they haven't been adding anything new to sale?  There are pieces from the first fall rollout that are still full price (buffalo check shirt, for example).  I feel like in August/September they were adding new stuff to sale every week and it's been a while since they're done markdowns of any big quantities of stuff.


----------



## luvmy3girls

^^I noticed that also. I keep checking for that shirt to go on sale too.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I save items as favorite links and keep checking.  sometimes they disappear from the website, but are still valid on the links...


----------



## lanasyogamama

So excited, just bought this in Navy

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_special_shops/JCrewcashmere/sweaters/PRDOVR~29627/29627.jsp

I hope it will look good with Jeggings / leggings, that is my intention in wearing it!


----------



## DC-Cutie

lanasyogamama said:


> So excited, just bought this in Navy
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_special_shops/JCrewcashmere/sweaters/PRDOVR~29627/29627.jsp
> 
> I hope it will look good with Jeggings / leggings, that is my intention in wearing it!


 
did you order online or in-store?  I'm almost certain I saw these in-store (various colors) for $99.

Either way, it looks comfy!


----------



## JLJRN

ninja_please said:


> ^I think it's very cute and you should get that tweed coat.


 
Thanks for the encouragement.  I received the coat today and LOVE it!  It is sooooo soft and luxurious in person and fits like a long nicely tailored blazer-I hate when outerwear coats bag out in all the wrong places.  The stadium elements coat in fatigue was very nice too (very different style-warm cozy, great for something like a football game)  but alas, had to choose only one.


----------



## lanasyogamama

DC-Cutie said:


> did you order online or in-store?  I'm almost certain I saw these in-store (various colors) for $99.
> 
> Either way, it looks comfy!



GASP!  I ordered online.  I'll have to call the store tomorrow, I paid $158!!!

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## cjy

Needanotherbag said:


> Do it! I now own it in the caramel color and the black - they fit so nicely and are so warm, are probably going to be my winter staple. They fit TTS - I always wear a small and the small fits like a glove.
> 
> Forgot to mention the quality is great - its what JCrew used to be...


 I did it!! I got the Caramel. I love the black too but the caramel is so different. Can't wait to see it. I saw some of the darker colors in NY and liked it on as I remember.


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^You're going to love it!  Its not a color you see very often, and its really pretty!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

lanasyogamama said:


> So excited, just bought this in Navy
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_special_shops/JCrewcashmere/sweaters/PRDOVR~29627/29627.jsp
> 
> I hope it will look good with Jeggings / leggings, that is my intention in wearing it!




I'm in love with this! Good choice with the navy . I have a serious weakness for anything with a hood


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^I love it as well, the heather plum has been calling me, but its going to need to come down more in price...


----------



## cjy

Needanotherbag said:


> ^^^You're going to love it! Its not a color you see very often, and its really pretty!


 What colors would look good with it??? I am guessing on the bottom almost any nuetral, black, tan, brown or grey. What about underneath?? I am in the south so I can't go too heavy. For instance most days a long sleeve sweater would be too hot for inside.


----------



## Needanotherbag

cjy said:


> What colors would look good with it??? I am guessing on the bottom almost any nuetral, black, tan, brown or grey. What about underneath?? I am in the south so I can't go too heavy. For instance most days a long sleeve sweater would be too hot for inside.



I wore skinny jeans, a dark brown cami under it, and some brown boots and got lots of complements....but any neutral would look great with it!  I wore my black one today with boot leg jeans, TB black flats and a grey cami under it - I just love this sweater!


----------



## Needanotherbag

My wool/cashmere coat arrived and I so wanted to hate it...but it fits like it was custom made for me and is incredibly soft and pretty.  Even DH said I should keep it, and he hates my JC addiction.  I do wish I got black though, I dont know why, maybe because its a safe color for me.  I dont own a camel colored coat, but this looks really good with my Burberry rain boots


----------



## cjy

Needanotherbag said:


> I wore skinny jeans, a dark brown cami under it, and some brown boots and got lots of complements....but any neutral would look great with it! I wore my black one today with boot leg jeans, TB black flats and a grey cami under it - I just love this sweater!


Both looks sound fantastic!!!
I wonder if I would wear the black more??? I hate being conflicted! I guess this must mean I need both.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I called the store and the hoodie is full price there, it's the cashmere tee for $99.  Phew!

I know the hoodie was kind of expensive, but I am low on sweaters right now.


----------



## cjy

Needanotherbag said:


> My wool/cashmere coat arrived and I so wanted to hate it...but it fits like it was custom made for me and is incredibly soft and pretty. Even DH said I should keep it, and he hates my JC addiction. I do wish I got black though, I dont know why, maybe because its a safe color for me. I dont own a camel colored coat, but this looks really good with my Burberry rain boots


 
Don't you hate it when this happens?????? You want to hate it so you have an excuse to return it and then darn if it looks way better than you thought possible! If DH gave a thumbs up, well, that is a sign from the clothing Gods. Congrats!!!!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

heres my ootd
all j.crew except the shoes- nine west.  A bit matchy matchy for me but I like it.


----------



## Needanotherbag

cjy said:


> Both looks sound fantastic!!!
> I wonder if I would wear the black more??? I hate being conflicted! I guess this must mean I need both.



I agree, you must get both!  Are they still on sale?


----------



## Needanotherbag

cjy said:


> Don't you hate it when this happens?????? You want to hate it so you have an excuse to return it and then darn if it looks way better than you thought possible! If DH gave a thumbs up, well, that is a sign from the clothing Gods. Congrats!!!!



Darn those clothing Gods


----------



## cjy

^ I got my Arrow sweater today!!! I LOVE IT!!! The color is great for me. I use to have a blazer in this color and it went with so much. I can't believe I ordered it Wednesday and got it today. I was leaving for work and saw the UPS guy down the road so I pulled up and he gave it to me!! He was so sweet too!! Now I don't have to worry about hubby finding a package.......


----------



## luvmy3girls

i need a coupon code badly


----------



## jordanjordan

luvmy3girls said:


> i need a coupon code badly



I can't believe there haven't been any codes or new sale items besides the 20% off outwear and 20% off sweaters... hopefully there will be something next week, but my wallet is happy because I refuse to buy full price.


----------



## luvmy3girls

^^I know..I thought they would do percentage off of sale stuff today...but nooooo


----------



## Needanotherbag

cjy said:


> ^ I got my Arrow sweater today!!! I LOVE IT!!! The color is great for me. I use to have a blazer in this color and it went with so much. I can't believe I ordered it Wednesday and got it today. I was leaving for work and saw the UPS guy down the road so I pulled up and he gave it to me!! He was so sweet too!! Now I don't have to worry about hubby finding a package.......



Wow that was fast, and a bonus that hubby doesnt know of its arrival
Isn't the color gorgeous?  You're going to want another one...


----------



## jordanjordan

Got the Elements Coat today and LOVE it.  It does run big, about a full size, but I took my normal 0 because they don't make it in 00.  It is a bit big, but I think that's how it is meant to fit, because it looked super cute!!  It was 20% off outerwear still in my store (but I didn't see a sign saying that) and I got my student discount on top of that which was nice.  The coat is definitely not worth FP, because it is really thin feeling for a winter coat.  It doesn't get terribly cold her and I have some warmer coats so that wasn't a concern for me, but if you are looking for a heavy duty winter coat, this probably isn't it.

I also got a sherpa hoodie I have been wanting, because they were on promo for 49!!  I felt like it was a deal because I get a lot of use out of them.

Anyone have any ideas for what scarf I should get to wear with the dark fatigue elements coat?  I want something pretty neutral.  I was thinking the marbled knit snood:
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/accessories/scarvesgloveshats/PRDOVR~32566/32566.jsp

or maybe just a solid gray scarf?  Any ideas would be appreciated, because this coat is screaming for a big bulky, knit scarf and the only knit scarves I have will clash with this.


----------



## JLJRN

jordanjordan said:


> Got the Elements Coat today and LOVE it.  It does run big, about a full size, but I took my normal 0 because they don't make it in 00.  It is a bit big, but I think that's how it is meant to fit, because it looked super cute!!  It was 20% off outerwear still in my store (but I didn't see a sign saying that) and I got my student discount on top of that which was nice.  The coat is definitely not worth FP, because it is really thin feeling for a winter coat.  It doesn't get terribly cold her and I have some warmer coats so that wasn't a concern for me, but if you are looking for a heavy duty winter coat, this probably isn't it.
> 
> I also got a sherpa hoodie I have been wanting, because they were on promo for 49!!  I felt like it was a deal because I get a lot of use out of them.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas for what scarf I should get to wear with the dark fatigue elements coat?  I want something pretty neutral.  I was thinking the marbled knit snood:
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/accessories/scarvesgloveshats/PRDOVR~32566/32566.jsp
> 
> or maybe just a solid gray scarf?  Any ideas would be appreciated, because this coat is screaming for a big bulky, knit scarf and the only knit scarves I have will clash with this.




 I just returned the dark fatigue elements coat yesterday only because I loved the Dapple coat more and couldn't justify keeping both.  I thought the coat was a nice heavy wool with perfect sized hood-maybe your climate is colder than mine.  I'm not crazy about mixing olive with greys, but I think this is a cute scarf if you like the combo:

http://www.madewell.com/madewell_category/ACCESSORIES/scarves/PRDOVR~32794/32794.jsp


----------



## jordanjordan

Thanks, that is very cute!  I really like gray and olive together.  Does anyone else think grey/olive is okay or is that a big no no?  I pretty much only buy neutrals anymore so I need a neutral color scarf that will go with the olive.


----------



## plumaplomb

Just picked up a mohair souffle cardigan for $17 last night... love the sale section.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^in store, right?


----------



## miumiu8586

really want the Double-cloth ingenue coat in COBBLESTONE but my size is backordered until 11.29.... are there any promos on coats at the moment? do you think it will go on sale soon?


----------



## BooYah

bank account totally hurting right now.....

use code *FALLSALE* for 25% off on $150+(expires 11/6/10)


----------



## jordanjordan

miumiu8586 said:


> really want the Double-cloth ingenue coat in COBBLESTONE but my size is backordered until 11.29.... are there any promos on coats at the moment? do you think it will go on sale soon?



I want this coat too!!! It was between this and the elements coat and I decided to go ahead and get the elements coat.  I'm planning on waiting until black friday/cyber monday and trying to order the ingenue coat in purple.

There is a 25% off orders of 150+, sothat would apply to your coat.


----------



## miumiu8586

does the 25% fall code work with getting the 15% student discount?


----------



## jordanjordan

miumiu8586 said:


> does the 25% fall code work with getting the 15% student discount?



No, they don't really let you combine stuff anymore.  Sometimes in the store you can get away with it, but online they have gotten really strict in my experience.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I saw the prettiest cardigan yesterday.  I need it!! 
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_feature/NewArrivals/sweaters/PRDOVR~32077/32077.jsp


----------



## BooYah

talldrnkofwater said:


> I saw the prettiest cardigan yesterday.  I need it!!
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_feature/NewArrivals/sweaters/PRDOVR~32077/32077.jsp



i ordered it last week!


----------



## cjy

talldrnkofwater said:


> I saw the prettiest cardigan yesterday. I need it!!
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_feature/NewArrivals/sweaters/PRDOVR~32077/32077.jsp


 *I love it!* I also like the bronzed leopard shirt as well. Have you seen that in person?? If so does it look good?


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I havent seen the bronzed leopard shirt in person.  One of my online friends has it- she loves it.  I didn't even know that it came in a shirt. 

BooYah- I'm so jealz.  I have to have it, its so pretty!


----------



## yellow08

talldrnkofwater said:


> I saw the prettiest cardigan yesterday.  I need it!!
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_feature/NewArrivals/sweaters/PRDOVR~32077/32077.jsp



I really like this one!!!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^Me too! I neeeeeeeed it!


----------



## luvmy3girls

anyone have the lace tee? how is it?


----------



## Vixy

Hi Ladies, I am considering the double-cloth bonbon coat and wondering if anybody knows how it fits? Is the sizing similar to the trudie coat which is supposedly running 2 sizes bigger....HELP!


----------



## kat99

The 25% off code now works in stores - so if any of you live near a Jcrew and want to avoid shipping fees...just head to a store!


----------



## bridurkin

luvmy3girls said:


> anyone have the lace tee? how is it?



I have the lace tee.  I wear a ton of J Crew t shirts and this one is just OK.  You would have to be up close to see any of the detail.  From further away, it just looks like a weird pattern.  I will definitely wear it, but bought it thinking I could dress it up a little and I don't think it will work.  HTH.


----------



## luvmy3girls

^^thanks for the info..I think I will skip it or atleast wait until it comes down in price


----------



## Snowqueen!

I have the lace panel tee in both the ivory and the grey and really like them.  I mostly layer them with cardigans, but I think they are very subtle and pretty.

I bought them as a ride along to get the minimum on one of the  promotions and they were actually my favorite thing from the order.


----------



## lmac408

Hi ladies -- Does anyone know how the double-cloth colletta coat runs?? I normally wear a 2 or 4 (I need the 4 across the chest) so I ordered a 4 assuming I'd be wearing sweaters under my jacket once it gets cold. I'm really hoping it doesn't run big! thanks


----------



## burb3rrylov3r

lmac408 - I tried this jacket on and it was true to size for me. I have last year's double cloth lady coat and I totally would get the colletta in another color


----------



## lmac408

^thanks so much! i feel much better about my order.


----------



## PinkLady85

I just placed an order for the following items:
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_categor...l~mode+matchallany~~~~~riding pants/28585.jsp
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_feature...l~mode+matchallany~~~~~crystallized/30326.jsp
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_feature...0~15~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~playa/24320.jsp

Hopefully everything looks good!


----------



## kgirl<3

Stopped in the store yesterday.........that cashmere is so hard to put down!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

NYC j.crew sample sale.  
I went to one in 08 it wasnt worth it imo
J. Crew Sample sale information
Featuring womens styles perfect for holiday parties and everyday.
Also available a limited selection for Men
Women's jewelry, scarves, belts, hair accessories & more
No try-ons. The Dressing will be closed for the duration of this sale. Our entrance and selling floor closes 10 minutes prior to close of store.

Clothingline
SSS Sample Sales
261 W 36th Street
(between 7th & 8th Ave)
2nd Floor
New York, NY 10018


Week of November 8
Monday Closed
Tuesday 10:00 am - 7:00 pm
Wednesday 10:00 am - 7:00 pm
Thursday 10:00 am - 7:00 pm
Friday 10:00 am - 7:00 pm


----------



## talldrnkofwater

here's my j.crew ootd 
j.crew piazza jacket
j.crew katherine button down
j.crew pencil skirt
spanx tights
rm navy mam, enzo pave boots


----------



## PinkLady85

Does anyone have the Lombardy suede driving mocs?  Are they comfy?
http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_...302042005&nav_type=PRMNAV&bmUID=1289281501917


----------



## sarasmith3269

sarasmith3269 said:


> any modeling pics of the origami sheath dress? Im dying to get it, but not sure, as the model looks like the bottom is narrow and the mannequin looks like its at bit flared/a-line.
> 
> would love to see it on someone in real life...its gorgeous.


 
bump.  anyone?  I really want this dress.


----------



## cjy

talldrnkofwater said:


> here's my j.crew ootd
> j.crew piazza jacket
> j.crew katherine button down
> j.crew pencil skirt
> spanx tights
> rm navy mam, enzo pave boots


 You look so well put together! LOVE LOVE the jacket!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

jcrew holiday sale addtl 30% off code: JCREW.
f/s on 150


----------



## DC-Cutie

I just couldn't resist!!!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

love your last look, *TallDrnk*!!!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Thanks DC-


----------



## am2022

love this look!!
is this the sequined skirt?





talldrnkofwater said:


> here's my j.crew ootd
> j.crew piazza jacket
> j.crew katherine button down
> j.crew pencil skirt
> spanx tights
> rm navy mam, enzo pave boots


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ thanks- no, it has gold flecks of thread (for lack of a better term)


----------



## am2022

Thanks !
By the way, sale now is extra 30% off.. im sure you guys already know !!!


----------



## xlovely

Do any of you lovely ladies have this tee?
http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_...2028624&nav_type=SALESITE&bmUID=1289877727012

I was wondering if it's versatile, it's casual on the model but can it be worn tucked into a cute skirt for holiday parties/nights out? 
Modeling pics please 

Thanks!


----------



## yellow08

xlovely said:


> Do any of you lovely ladies have this tee?
> http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_...2028624&nav_type=SALESITE&bmUID=1289877727012
> 
> I was wondering if it's versatile, it's casual on the model but can it be worn tucked into a cute skirt for holiday parties/nights out?
> Modeling pics please
> 
> Thanks!



I don't own it but it's not a tee, it's a blouse (if that helps). It's very pretty but boxy. I normally wear S in JC but I had to size up for this blouse because of my hips.


----------



## burb3rrylov3r

So I went to the outlet this week and they had some embellished tees that were the exact same as the full price store.

There's a light ivory with a coral feather that has seed beads that I got a few weeks ago at the outlet that's now on sale at full price, at the same time!!

There's a Bal d'hiver with a eye mask that I surely missed out on at full price that I scooped up. They had both of the ones pictured below.






It's craziness!


----------



## am2022

wow very pretty.. thanks for posting!


burb3rrylov3r said:


> So I went to the outlet this week and they had some embellished tees that were the exact same as the full price store.
> 
> There's a light ivory with a coral feather that has seed beads that I got a few weeks ago at the outlet that's now on sale at full price, at the same time!!
> 
> There's a Bal d'hiver with a eye mask that I surely missed out on at full price that I scooped up. They had both of the ones pictured below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's craziness!


----------



## DC-Cutie

burb3rrylov3r said:


> So I went to the outlet this week and they had some embellished tees that were the exact same as the full price store.
> 
> There's a light ivory with a coral feather that has seed beads that I got a few weeks ago at the outlet that's now on sale at full price, at the same time!!
> 
> There's a Bal d'hiver with a eye mask that I surely missed out on at full price that I scooped up. They had both of the ones pictured below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's craziness!



how much was the one on the left?  In the stores it went on sale for $9.99


----------



## surfergirljen

OMG! Have been lurking here but had to share my new purchase! Saw this last night and fell in LOVE... but almost barfed at the price ($1500? Really? For J Crew! Even for collection that's high!) So I emailed and begged them as a loyal customer (we buy a lot there for me, hubby and 2 little girls) to let me use the FALLSALE from two weeks ago and they let me have 30% off! Still offensive price but somehow a bit more tolerable - and it's SO PRETTY! Got the colour pictured here... sigh!

Such a perfect Christmas dress -what do you think? 

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_feature/NewArrivals/dresses/PRDOVR~33701/33701.jsp


----------



## DC-Cutie

^^ oh, hell to the naw!!!  J. Crew has really gone off the deep end!


----------



## cjy

surfergirljen said:


> OMG! Have been lurking here but had to share my new purchase! Saw this last night and fell in LOVE... but almost barfed at the price ($1500? Really? For J Crew! Even for collection that's high!) So I emailed and begged them as a loyal customer (we buy a lot there for me, hubby and 2 little girls) to let me use the FALLSALE from two weeks ago and they let me have 30% off! Still offensive price but somehow a bit more tolerable - and it's SO PRETTY! Got the colour pictured here... sigh!
> 
> Such a perfect Christmas dress -what do you think?
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_feature/NewArrivals/dresses/PRDOVR~33701/33701.jsp


 It is gorgeous but DAMN!!!! What a price tag!


----------



## burb3rrylov3r

I paid 20 for the masked one


----------



## surfergirljen

cjy said:


> It is gorgeous but DAMN!!!! What a price tag!



I know. If I don't loooooooooooooooove it it's going back!


----------



## indypup

DC-Cutie said:


> how much was the one on the left?  In the stores it went on sale for $9.99



*dc*, I think they're $44.50 (as I recall, we didn't have to sensor it and we only sensor items that are 49.50 and up) plus we're doing 50% off gallery tees at the moment.

Honestly, a lot of factory pieces are just re-hashes of last year--just like that bal d'hiver tee.  We also have the merino corsage cardigan that I bought last year on sale at the retail store.  I notice more and more of this the longer I work there.  For instance, anyone remember this skirt that was at retail for Resort/Spring '10?  Well, it's at Factory now... for holiday '10.  






I hate all of this recycling.  But then again, I think I'm also ready to move on to retail.


----------



## cjy

surfergirljen said:


> I know. If I don't loooooooooooooooove it it's going back!


 I am sure in person you will see much detail. The colors are too dark to really zoom in. I think you would really have to see in person to appreciate. It is a classic style, which is good, because you will want to wear it for many years, I hope. Please report back ASAP!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

I've never bought anything from J.Crew except a pair of sweat pants. 

BUT, since they have an additional 30% off of clearance, I want this orange tee. I'm usually a small, but I don't like things too tight. Which size should I get?


http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/knitstees/tissuetees/PRDOVR~33284/99102172199/ENE~1+2+3+22+4294967294+20~~~20+17+4294967121~15~~~~~~~/33284.jsp


----------



## lovedove

this isn't j.crew specific, but does anyone have any tips on spot cleaning silks?  i tried dabbing on some water and there's a slight water stain, how do i get it out? TIA.


----------



## surfergirljen

cjy said:


> I am sure in person you will see much detail. The colors are too dark to really zoom in. I think you would really have to see in person to appreciate. It is a classic style, which is good, because you will want to wear it for many years, I hope. Please report back ASAP!



I hope so! Will definitely let you know how it turns out IRL!


----------



## ladyzee

The EVER PEACOAT, do any of you ladies have it and if I could get some feedback on it. Is it a boxy fit?
I was also wondering if the thinsulate makes any difference in the fit. 
Any info would be great, thanks!


----------



## jordanjordan

ladyzee said:


> The EVER PEACOAT, do any of you ladies have it and if I could get some feedback on it. Is it a boxy fit?
> I was also wondering if the thinsulate makes any difference in the fit.
> Any info would be great, thanks!



I have an older pea coat with thinsulate, and it didn't change the fit at all.


----------



## ladyzee

JJ thanks for that information, it's very helpful!


----------



## 2manybags

Has anyone seen the Lycee (turtleneck dress) at the Outlet? I procrastinated buying it and now it's unavailable at my local outlet and online. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## indypup

I can check to see if my store still has it (though doubtful).  What size and color are you looking for?

Don't forget, you can always try to locate it at other stores and have it shipped to you!  Ask one of the SA's at your store to give you a "We'll Find It For You" form.


----------



## jordanjordan

2manybags said:


> Has anyone seen the Lycee (turtleneck dress) at the Outlet? I procrastinated buying it and now it's unavailable at my local outlet and online. Any help would be appreciated!



Try Williamsburg or Rehobeth or Leesburg.  I used to work at an outlet and there was a short list of stores we usually called first trying to find an item we were sold out of, or alternatively, call stores closer to you geographically because shipping will be faster.  Someone is bound to have it if you call enough outlets.

I have the retail version of that dress and I LOVE IT.  Unfortunately it is slightly too big for me now which is a bummer but it is so cute.


----------



## yakusoku.af

surfergirljen said:


> OMG! Have been lurking here but had to share my new purchase! Saw this last night and fell in LOVE... but almost barfed at the price ($1500? Really? For J Crew! Even for collection that's high!) So I emailed and begged them as a loyal customer (we buy a lot there for me, hubby and 2 little girls) to let me use the FALLSALE from two weeks ago and they let me have 30% off! Still offensive price but somehow a bit more tolerable - and it's SO PRETTY! Got the colour pictured here... sigh!
> 
> Such a perfect Christmas dress -what do you think?
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_feature/NewArrivals/dresses/PRDOVR~33701/33701.jsp



Loooove the dress! But wow that's a lot!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Those that own the Colletta Coat - do they run pretty TTS?  I love J Crew coats, and the Colletta is on my xmas list...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Additional 30% off sale items going on in-store!!!


----------



## virgirl920

Is JCrew doing anything on Black Friday?  I want a pair of leather gloves, and wondering if they will have some sort of sale...


----------



## DC-Cutie

they usually have deals from 40-50% off selected items for Black Friday..


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^Wow, I hope that's the case this year!


----------



## jordanjordan

virgirl920 said:


> Is JCrew doing anything on Black Friday?  I want a pair of leather gloves, and wondering if they will have some sort of sale...



The outlets usually do big discounts but I don't think the retail store does much.


----------



## DC-Cutie

jordanjordan said:


> The outlets usually do big discounts but I don't think the retail store does much.



yes they do.  In the years past there has been 40% - 50% off selected items.  My SA called me earlier this week and basically said "Wait. don't buy anything else until Black Friday" 

Also, if you have a personal shopper call them to ask about the Black Friday deal  (it's only for personal shopper clients, not extended to all SAs)


----------



## jordanjordan

DC-Cutie said:


> yes they do.  In the years past there has been 40% - 50% off selected items.  My SA called me earlier this week and basically said "Wait. don't buy anything else until Black Friday"
> 
> Also, if you have a personal shopper call them to ask about the Black Friday deal  (it's only for personal shopper clients, not extended to all SAs)



I guess it varies by store, I didn't go last year but the year before that they didn't do much at the store I was at, no more than they had the previous weekend anyway, and just based on how J.Crew is treating customers lately I would guess the deals won't be comparable to similar retailers.


----------



## Snowqueen!

25% off all orders of $150 using code TURKEY


----------



## jordanjordan

Snowqueen! said:


> 25% off all orders of $150 using code TURKEY



Like I said, they wouldn't have any competitive offers.  Most other stores will be offering WAY more off.  Not even free shipping, what a joke.


----------



## DC-Cutie

^^ this shouldn't be a surprise.  J. Crew has never been known for deep discounts


----------



## Needanotherbag

I'm pretty happy with the 25% off!  Please help me pick a color for my Colletta Coat!
I love coats and have quite a few, so not sure what color I should get.  I'm leaning towards cyprus, cobblestone or dark plum.  I'd like to be able to wear it with most of my wardrobe and shoes, so wondering what color would be most versatile (I dont want this coat in black, its just too pretty to get black)

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_special...5~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~collette/29578.jsp

TIA!


----------



## jordanjordan

DC-Cutie said:


> ^^ this shouldn't be a surprise.  J. Crew has never been known for deep discounts



I am aware of that, I was just saying, when someone asked if they were going to have good black friday deals I said no and people said they would, but I was just saying I was right and once again J.crew does not disappoint in their poor promotions.


----------



## DC-Cutie

jordanjordan said:


> I am aware of that, I was just saying, when someone asked if they were going to have good black friday deals I said no and people said they would, but I was just saying I was right and once again J.crew does not disappoint in their poor promotions.



but the deal posted today, 25% off, isn't a black friday deal...

Since I'm a J Crew-aholic, I have faith that the deals will be good, especially after talking with my SA!!!  I already have my items picked out


----------



## Needanotherbag

When I spoke with my SA, it sounded like the Black Friday deals are in store, not online, so I think the current promo is not the Black Friday deal...


----------



## jordanjordan

DC-Cutie said:


> but the deal posted today, 25% off, isn't a black friday deal...
> 
> Since I'm a J Crew-aholic, I have faith that the deals will be good, especially after talking with my SA!!!  I already have my items picked out



The code is valid through the weekend, so that is their main "thanksgiving weekend" promo. In store there may be a bit more on certain items, but they aren't going to have the 25% off code run through sunday and then change it to 35 later.  Lots of stores are doing MUCH better than this already, so it is just annoying J.Crew sucks again.  I got 30% off at some stores last weekend and can only imagine it will be better this weekend.


----------



## lmac408

Needanotherbag -- Just a heads up: I ordered the Coletta coat and returned it because I hated the material -- it felt cheap and kind of waxy almost. I'm a HUGE J.Crew fan and I normally think their clothing is well-made, especially for the price, but the coat just wasn't great. I'd pass on this one.


----------



## Needanotherbag

lmac408 said:


> Needanotherbag -- Just a heads up: I ordered the Coletta coat and returned it because I hated the material -- it felt cheap and kind of waxy almost. I'm a HUGE J.Crew fan and I normally think their clothing is well-made, especially for the price, but the coat just wasn't great. I'd pass on this one.



Oh no!  Thank you for letting me know!  I have the Lady Day Coat and thought it was the same material?  No?


----------



## luvmy3girls

does anyone have the denim vest? do you think its cute? what do you guys wear it with? thanks


----------



## jordanjordan

Needanotherbag said:


> Oh no!  Thank you for letting me know!  I have the Lady Day Coat and thought it was the same material?  No?



I think it may be similar, but I have to say, I HATE the material of the lady day coat.  I bought one recently and it's too late to return it but I'm thinking about selling it because the material feels awful!


----------



## yellow08

DC-Cutie said:


> but the deal posted today, 25% off, isn't a black friday deal...
> 
> Since I'm a J Crew-aholic, I have faith that the deals will be good, especially after talking with my SA!!!  I already have my items picked out



Thanks for the heads up DC!!!

I also believe JC does the biggest discounting after X-Mas so I think I'm going to wait until Dec 26th for my next JC haul...


----------



## Snowqueen!

Needanotherbag said:


> Oh no! Thank you for letting me know! I have the Lady Day Coat and thought it was the same material? No?


 
The Coletta and Lady Day are the same fabric.  I have 5 or 6 coats made of out the double cloth and really love it due to its crisp feel and weight.  Also, they wear really well for me. On the other hand, I don't like the more lofty fabrics like the cashmere/wool blend and the stadium cloth.  The Coletta is a pretty coat and I think the feel of the fabric is just a matter of personal preferrence.


----------



## jordanjordan

Snowqueen! said:


> The Coletta and Lady Day are the same fabric.  I have 5 or 6 coats made of out the double cloth and really love it due to its crisp feel and weight.  Also, they wear really well for me. On the other hand, I don't like the more lofty fabrics like the cashmere/wool blend and the stadium cloth.  The Coletta is a pretty coat and I think the feel of the fabric is just a matter of personal preferrence.



I agree it's personal preference, because I love the stadium cloth and really don't like the double cloth.


----------



## canada's

lmac408 said:


> Needanotherbag -- Just a heads up: I ordered the Coletta coat and returned it because I hated the material -- it felt cheap and kind of waxy almost. I'm a HUGE J.Crew fan and I normally think their clothing is well-made, especially for the price, but the coat just wasn't great. I'd pass on this one.



same here. i just find their outerwear to be beyond sub par, especially the double cloth and stadium cloth. they are OK but not fit for keeping you warm.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Snowqueen! said:


> The Coletta and Lady Day are the same fabric.  I have 5 or 6 coats made of out the double cloth and really love it due to its crisp feel and weight.  Also, they wear really well for me. On the other hand, I don't like the more lofty fabrics like the cashmere/wool blend and the stadium cloth.  The Coletta is a pretty coat and I think the feel of the fabric is just a matter of personal preferrence.



Thanks for sharing this!  I love the fabric of the Lady Day and was hoping the Coletta was the same, so am happy to hear this. I agree, it wears well and is crisp and dare I say formal.  I have the Cashmere Wool Blend Trench, and while I do like it, I'm scared its going to pill, so I dont wear it as often as I want to.

Ok, so what color to get?  I'm leaning towards the Olive, but can be swayed.  Even those that dont like the fabric, which color should I get?


----------



## yakusoku.af

My sa told me that markdowns and 25% off is all they r gonna have for day after
And all markdowns were done and set today so it's not gonna be anything new


----------



## lmac408

The one i ordered was dark grey (I forget the actual name) and it fell flat. I like the Olive and Eggplant purple colors the best.


----------



## jordanjordan

Needanotherbag said:


> Thanks for sharing this!  I love the fabric of the Lady Day and was hoping the Coletta was the same, so am happy to hear this. I agree, it wears well and is crisp and dare I say formal.  I have the Cashmere Wool Blend Trench, and while I do like it, I'm scared its going to pill, so I dont wear it as often as I want to.
> 
> Ok, so what color to get?  I'm leaning towards the Olive, but can be swayed.  Even those that dont like the fabric, which color should I get?



I love the olive but I also like the purple color.  I think if you are going to be wearing it with a lot of black and dressier ensembles I'd go with purple, if you want to be able to dress it down more, olive... but I don't think you can go wrong with either.  I recently got the stadium elements coat in the fatigue green color and I LOVE it.  Non-traditional coat colors really make an outfit so much more interesting!


----------



## Needanotherbag

jordanjordan said:


> I love the olive but I also like the purple color.  I think if you are going to be wearing it with a lot of black and dressier ensembles I'd go with purple, if you want to be able to dress it down more, olive... but I don't think you can go wrong with either.  I recently got the stadium elements coat in the fatigue green color and I LOVE it.  Non-traditional coat colors really make an outfit so much more interesting!



ITA!  I love to wear a pop of color in a coat, especially if I'm wearing something pretty plain underneath!  I'm really leaning towards the Olive...


----------



## jordanjordan

I called my store and they said they only deal they had today was 25% off, anyone else have better luck?


----------



## schadenfreude

Does anyone have any insight on the Lindy heel? Fit, quality?

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/shoes/pumpsheels/PRDOVR~31982/31982.jsp


----------



## tb-purselover

I went today too. No luck, they only knew of the 25% off sweaters and outerwear. I asked two separate SA's and both knew of no other upcoming sales either. They mentioned they are all kept in the dark until the day of. 

Bah, no luck.



jordanjordan said:


> I called my store and they said they only deal they had today was 25% off, anyone else have better luck?


----------



## klj

Has anyone purchased the Colletta coat by chance?
I'm wondering how the reviews are on it...is it TTS..sleeves too long, etc ? I might want to pull the trigger and use the 30% off on one.
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/outerwear/thinsulate/PRDOVR~30250/99102149489/ENE~1+2+3+22+4294967294+20~~~0~15~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~coletta/30250.jsp

I should have read further up..lol...*NAB*..did you end up getting it?


----------



## yellow08

Spend $150 and save 25%
Spend $250 and save 30%
Plus free shipping!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I realized I didn't have any nice casual coats/jackets.  So I went into the store today and got these:

Lodge puffer coat - in cobblestone & rich plum.  In store they are $99!

And Mrs. ***** was pictured wearing Merino sequined crochet cardigan recently.  It's really nice in real life, so I got it in gold and pink.  In-store for $59

Lots of new markdowns!!!


----------



## Needanotherbag

klj said:


> Has anyone purchased the Colletta coat by chance?
> I'm wondering how the reviews are on it...is it TTS..sleeves too long, etc ? I might want to pull the trigger and use the 30% off on one.
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/outerwear/thinsulate/PRDOVR~30250/99102149489/ENE~1+2+3+22+4294967294+20~~~0~15~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~coletta/30250.jsp
> 
> I should have read further up..lol...*NAB*..did you end up getting it?



I ended up ordering it today with the 30% and free ship!  I called and talked to CS about measurements - it seemed to run very TTS, which I was surprised at.  The Lady Day Coat I sized down to a 4 last year, but the Colletta's size 6 measurements were almost identical, so I ordered the 6.  Ordered the Plum, hope its pretty IRL.  What color are you wanting?


----------



## klj

^ I have the Plum, Olive and Black in my bag..kind of undecided.
Let me know what you think when you get it, okay?


----------



## DC-Cutie

^^ FYI: this coat (without Thinsulate) is on sale in-store for $159


----------



## klj

^ Oh serious!!?? Thanks! **I'm on my way in the morning**
(Wonder why they do that ...and its not on sale online...hmmmm.)


----------



## Needanotherbag

Well darn, my order already placed and processing...oh well you win some you lose some.  Odds are my store never even had this coat, they have pretty much nothing I ever want.


----------



## miumiu8586

but the stores only have black right? I was told a few weeks ago that only the colored version's are available online and black in store only? so how can I order the cobblestone for $159 + the additional markdown [provided I meet the minimum threshold]??


----------



## DC-Cutie

if the store doesn't have it they can still look up the in-store selling price and place the order for you via the red phone, insuring that you get the in-store price + discount.


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^yep, I called my store this morning, she said if I wanted BLACK they can do that, otherwise I have to pay the online price for the color I want...so I feel better now as I dont need another black coat.


----------



## klj

I went into my store and its true..they only have black. However, I needed a new black coat. I asked them about the price in~store(the 159.00 that DC Cutie mentioned) and she said they weren't that price but, they were 20% off plus the 25% for being over 150.00 so I went for it..179.00. I got a 2 regular and it fit perfectly. She didn't know what I was talking about when I mentioned the 159.00.. darn it)
My fun self side wanted the Plum..but I need to retire my Nordstrom Tulle one I've had for too long. I'll get it cleaned and then donate


----------



## klj

*DC*~ can it be just your store with the 159.00 deal? I find that sort of strange that my store didn't have it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm certain I saw that coat, because there was a whole rack of them...  I'll call my store when they open and let you know...


----------



## klj

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm certain I saw that coat, because there was a whole rack of them...  I'll call my store when they open and let you know...



Thanks There were tons of them in my store too.


----------



## DC-Cutie

My SA just confirmed, yes, this is the coat I saw in dark plum w/out Thinsulate (but it's $169, not the $159 I quoted...  close enough - LOL) :
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_categor...15~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~coletta/30250.jsp

FYI: this is at the Georgetown store.  Ask for Jen, she's extremely helpful and shipping from the store or if she has to place the order via redphone is waived


----------



## SuLi

Hi everyone!  I ordered the Bonbon coat in dark plum and I'm excited to get it!  I hope that it fits!  http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/outerwear/wool/PRDOVR~29576/29576.jsp


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^^LOVE the plum.  I have the Colletta coming in the Plum and cant wait to see the color in person.


----------



## choozen1ne

i think I may get another black pea coat , the one I am wearing is from 04 and I think its time to retire it 
i think I may get the Ever pea coat with the thinsulate 
I have gone a little sweater nuts at Jcrew the last few months I got the one sweater in three colors and another in two color and a whole bunch of other things


----------



## ShoeLover

Just when I thought I was done (I placed an order this weekend), Madewell is offering 25% off $125+ purchases and free shipping with code SPARKLE.
Needless to say, I'm gonna get some Madewell dresses in the mail next week. lol!


----------



## jordanjordan

I have a couple of my own dresses but I just ordered a few from Crew for a holiday party this week.  Dress is "festive" and most people are wearing a cocktail dress (but around here that is usually nothing fancy).

Which one do ya'll like?
This one in charcoal
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_categor...15~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~origami/29867.jsp

These two in green:
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_categor...~15~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~janine/29953.jsp
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_categor...~15~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~janine/29953.jsp

There were a lot of cute dresses but they are all strapless and I don't have the assets to hold them up and I look weird with no straps.


----------



## DC-Cutie

the first isn't festive enough. More office friendly

The second is really nice (both links are the same, though).  I love the one shoulder look - very festive!


----------



## jordanjordan

I don't care so much about being festive- I just want to look cocktail appropriate.  If I added a lot of jewelry to the origami do you think I could pull it off as cocktail?  I love that dress and have wanted it a long time, so this was my excuse but I can only keep one.

Here's the other, it's the same dress, just a different fabric!
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_categor...~15~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~nanine/31433.jsp

Also, I'll be wearing whatever I get with black J.Crew tights and black patent J.Crew flats.  I can't wear heels and those are about the only dressy flats I have!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I still don't think the Oragami cocktail appropriate, but hey - if you like it, wear it!

Like both dress, something about a one shoulder is just lovely...

On the fence with the tights, are they opaque or sheer?


----------



## jordanjordan

DC-Cutie said:


> I still don't think the Oragami cocktail appropriate, but hey - if you like it, wear it!
> 
> Like both dress, something about a one shoulder is just lovely...
> 
> On the fence with the tights, are they opaque or sheer?



You're probably right on the cocktail thing- but I think around here (no one is into fashion AT ALL), I can probably get away with it because when someone says cocktail here they just mean any short dress that isn't a sun dress.  I guess I'll have to see how it look son me.

The tights are closer to opaque but they aren't 100%, I'm really tall so they stretch a lot on me and look more sheer than they would otherwise.  What would you suggest if not tights?  It's going to be 30 degrees here so bare legs are not an option unfortunately.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm a bare leg all year round kinda girl, especially when wearing cocktail dresses.  For events, you're going from house/office to car to venue, right?   So it's not like you'll be out in the elements...


----------



## jordanjordan

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm a bare leg all year round kinda girl, especially when wearing cocktail dresses.  For events, you're going from house/office to car to venue, right?   So it's not like you'll be out in the elements...



I am going to have to walk pretty far to get inside because parking is limited where the party is, and I am ALWAYS cold, so I have to have something on my legs.  I would cry otherwise.  Should I wear hose instead?  Or is that worse.


----------



## schadenfreude

I like the Origami dress. I suppose "office friendly" is relative, because if I walked into my office wearing that people would freak out. It's pretty short.

That said, I think it would look cute with black tights and the black flats. What about some sort of fitted faux fur type jacket over it? That would dress it up and keep you warm. I think that plus some fun jewelry, like a big cocktail ring, youthful modern makeup and a messy updo would be super cute for a holiday party in a non-fashion forward place. If your workplace is anything like mine, people wear ugly Christmas sweaters to the parties without a trace of irony, in which case I would feel fine and dandy in that Origami dress.


----------



## kelkirk

Anyone get their plum coletta yet?  Dying to order it.  I have a red Jcrew coat from a few years ago and the style is almost exactly the same with the stand up ruffle neck.  So I can't decide if they would be too similiar.  But I LOVE that style and LOVE purples so it has to be a win win right?


----------



## Snowqueen!

schadenfreude said:


> I like the Origami dress. I suppose "office friendly" is relative, because if I walked into my office wearing that people would freak out. It's pretty short.
> 
> That said, I think it would look cute with black tights and the black flats. What about some sort of fitted faux fur type jacket over it? That would dress it up and keep you warm. I think that plus some fun jewelry, like a big cocktail ring, youthful modern makeup and a messy updo would be super cute for a holiday party in a non-fashion forward place. If your workplace is anything like mine, people wear ugly Christmas sweaters to the parties without a trace of irony, in which case I would feel fine and dandy in that Origami dress.


 


I agree with this.  I would wear this to a party with some larger scale jewelry and a shiny clutch.  

This dress wouldn't go over well in my office.


----------



## DC-Cutie

kelkirk said:


> Anyone get their plum coletta yet?  Dying to order it.  I have a red Jcrew coat from a few years ago and the style is almost exactly the same with the stand up ruffle neck.  So I can't decide if they would be too similiar.  But I LOVE that style and LOVE purples so it has to be a win win right?



It wasn't on my list until, I got a good look at it in the store.  I finally took the plunge and had my SA order it for me.  Should be here tomorrow.  The plum is just a beautiful color for the winter/fall, especially if you're like me and have a closet full of black, gray, or camel...

So yes, it's a win win


----------



## jordanjordan

How long is J.Crew taking to ship this week?  Usually they ship to me the same day or the next day if I order in the morning, but I have heard NOTHING.  If my order doesn't ship today I won't be getting any of those dresses in time .  I chatted with the guy and he couldn't help me at all, and he said it's too late to cancel my order if it doesn't ship today (which seems really stupid- you should be able to cancel anytime before it ships).  Guess I'll be returning 500+ worth of stuff next week if it doesn't ship soon!


----------



## Needanotherbag

kelkirk said:


> Anyone get their plum coletta yet?  Dying to order it.  I have a red Jcrew coat from a few years ago and the style is almost exactly the same with the stand up ruffle neck.  So I can't decide if they would be too similiar.  But I LOVE that style and LOVE purples so it has to be a win win right?



Mine arrives today - I tried the black on in store the other day and it was very pretty, but needed plum.


----------



## klj

^ I agree. The plum was my original want but since I needed a new black I had to do it.
I almost want to wait for it to really go on sale and get the plum too. 
I still haven't ask my store yet about the store price you mentioned, *DC*...I'll probably do that tomorrow.
Didn't someone say they had the plum in their store for that amazing price??


----------



## jordanjordan

Everytime I buy they mark something I down the next day or do a better promo!  Guess I'll be doing some return/rebuys this weekend.  I usually try not to do it if it's only a few bucks but I paid full price for a dress (like 200) with 20% off and now it is marked down to 150 plus 25% off!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

if you paid full price, you don't have to return/rebuy, just do a price adjustment if it's within the allowed timeframe.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I havent been in j.crew in a minute, but last night I went to the mall and bought the bronzed leopard cardi on sale 59.99 and 2 leather bracelets 9.99 each.


----------



## kelkirk

soooo if I want the plum coletta at the $159 sale price DC-Cutie mentioned, do I go in store and order from the red phone if they have the black on sale in store?  $159 plus the 25% off would def put me over the edge of need vs WANT!!


----------



## janelovesyou

*25% off of $150 w/ Free Shipping - Code: PRESENTS*

I'm on cloud nine because I got the black Coletta for like 167 last week w/ the 20% and 30%, that was an awesome deal. I also got this pink metallic scarf that isn't on the website and that frustrates me because I wanted to get another one.

Question: What's the purpose of the personal shopper? One helped me out when I was in the store the other day and the cashier gave me her card. I probably wouldn't need it anyways since I only shop the sale rack unless there's a % Off sale.


----------



## sarasmith3269

Help please ladies...How does JC sizing run/what other brand sizing is it comparable to?

If I wear a 0 at express should I go 0 at JCrew?  Should I size up?

Are they usually cut big/small through certain areas?

Im looking to buy dresses.  Thanks!


----------



## Cecilia2

Hi ladies!  has anyone seen the regular length puffer jackets in their local stores?


----------



## DC-Cutie

kelkirk said:


> soooo if I want the plum coletta at the $159 sale price DC-Cutie mentioned, do I go in store and order from the red phone if they have the black on sale in store?  $159 plus the 25% off would def put me over the edge of need vs WANT!!



The plum coletta is $169 in-store and there is no minimum..  I'm not sure if Black is on sale



janelovesyou said:


> Question: What's the purpose of the personal shopper? One helped me out when I was in the store the other day and the cashier gave me her card. I probably wouldn't need it anyways since I only shop the sale rack unless there's a % Off sale.



The personal shoppers can be a God send, IF you get the right one.  I have known mine for about 10 years, she keeps me abreast of new stock, sales, markdown, usually places my orders for me via the redphone so I get free shipping (on full and sale price) AND she let me host a private shopping event for me and my friends

Overall, I'm happy with my personal shopper.  She does a superb job!


----------



## klj

Thanks so much *DC*...got my Plum Colletta at Tyson's corner for 126.00!! Couldn't pass up getting another at this price and it will last for a long while.
I'm going to have to go into my store tomorrow with my black Colletta receipt and have them call TC and see if I can get the price adjustment. I didn't ask about black but would think they would adjust. Woohoo..!


----------



## DC-Cutie

^^ so black and plum are on sale?

Glad I was able to be of assistance!!


----------



## klj

I forgot to ask at TC if the black was 169.00 too.
I got mine for 20% and then 25% off last week..came to about 179.00..I'd love for it to be 126.00 instead though. I would think if I had my store called TC..hopefully they might match that price? **fingers crossed**


----------



## DC-Cutie

but I don't think black is on sale, that's what I've been trying to say.


----------



## klj

^ Gotcha. I may just have it in my head.."same coat/different color..should be on sale". I know that's not always true with J Crew stuff though.
Thanks again!
ETA..just to definitely back up what you said..Georgetown did confirm just now, that its just the plum on sale..not the black. I was just having wishful thinking..darn.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Congrats klj on getting the Plum and on super sale!! Mine hasn't arrived yet, so I cant go to the store for a price adjustment...wish it would hurry up before they run out and wont price adjust!


----------



## klj

Darn! I was hoping it came yesterday for you!


----------



## jordanjordan

So I have to give J.Crew props for getting my order here quickly and not taking forever... but what is up with the vanity sizing!?

I ordered 3 dresses in a size 0.  For reference I am a size 25/26 jeans and size 2 dress in most stuff from places like Sak's/Nordstrom.  

NONE of them fit.  One was tight in the bust (which is ironic, because I'm a full size bigger on bottom than on top and have no chest), and big in the bottom.  One was a little big but weird fitting.  The third (that I want so badly to keep- the origami dress) was really big!  I pulled fabric in the back and I could have probably several inches cut out of it before it fit.

What is the deal??  Has anyone else had this problem with the dresses?


----------



## Needanotherbag

klj said:


> Darn! I was hoping it came yesterday for you!



Its saying its "out for delivery" so am hoping it's today!  I am going to a xmas play tomorrow and want to wear it with my 5050s


----------



## Needanotherbag

jordanjordan said:


> So I have to give J.Crew props for getting my order here quickly and not taking forever... but what is up with the vanity sizing!?
> 
> I ordered 3 dresses in a size 0.  For reference I am a size 25/26 jeans and size 2 dress in most stuff from places like Sak's/Nordstrom.
> 
> NONE of them fit.  One was tight in the bust (which is ironic, because I'm a full size bigger on bottom than on top and have no chest), and big in the bottom.  One was a little big but weird fitting.  The third (that I want so badly to keep- the origami dress) was really big!  I pulled fabric in the back and I could have probably several inches cut out of it before it fit.
> 
> What is the deal??  Has anyone else had this problem with the dresses?



That is such a bummer....Now what are you going to do/wear????


----------



## jordanjordan

Needanotherbag said:


> That is such a bummer....Now what are you going to do/wear????



DF says he likes the origami dress (in dark gray) too, so since I love it I think I'm going to wear it tomorrow and then get it tailored before I wear it again.  It is definitely about a size too big, but it still looks pretty good (and certainly better than my other options!)

How should I accesorize?  I am definitely wearing black J.Crew tights and black patent J.Crew flats from a few seasons ago that I really like.  I was thinking maybe I should run out and get a skinny silver belt to put on it, kind of like the website pic?  Or my other thought was I have a long strand pearl necklace that I could make into two long layers?  None of my necklaces will work because the neck is so high they all get covered up, so it's either something overtop or no necklace.  I don't have to bring a bag, I'll just have DF carry my keys, so that will help.

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_categor...15~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~origami/29867.jsp


----------



## klj

^ So cute.. *Jordan*..I love the dress!


----------



## kelkirk

Sooooo excited!!  I just got the last sz 2 plum coletta at Tysons!  They're charging for shipping but whatever...still an awesome deal on a jacket I would have otherwise had to pass on this season   Thanks for posting about the sale DC-Cutie!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

you're welcome!

It's a beautiful coat


----------



## klj

kelkirk said:


> Sooooo excited!!  I just got the last sz 2 plum coletta at Tysons!  They're charging for shipping but whatever...still an awesome deal on a jacket I would have otherwise had to pass on this season   Thanks for posting about the sale DC-Cutie!!




lol..I ordered mine this afternoon in size 2 Plum...hopefully we each get one!


----------



## choozen1ne

Now that everyone has mentioned the Colletta coat and I am really liking it - I kind of like the cobble stone color and the plum color too


----------



## miumiu8586

I just went into a Jcrew location and used the red phone to order the plum colored coletta coat in a 4P at the sale price of $169.99 less 25% =$127 w/ free shipping.


----------



## ohbytheway

http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Navigation...294967294+20~90~~20+17+73~90~~~~~~~/29020.jsp

I usually buy full outfits but I liked this jacket and there weren't many sizes so I just bought it.   Help me!!!  What do I wear with this?  I am a full outfit purchaser and rarely buy pieces because I can never figure out what goes to together.  I am really tall so the mini skirts from the Crew are a no can do for me.  
Thanks


----------



## DC-Cutie

that jacket can go with damn near anything...


----------



## chelle232

How are prices in store compared with online. I've been stalking the toothpick cords forever. I'm not willing to pay the $69 price.


----------



## DC-Cutie

usually in-store is better


----------



## klj

Needanotherbag said:


> Its saying its "out for delivery" so am hoping it's today!  I am going to a xmas play tomorrow and want to wear it with my 5050s



Did you get it and like it?


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^yep, it arrived and I am super happy with it! The color is perfect, and the coat fits well.  The arm holes could have been a tad bit bigger, so I wont be wearing any sweaters with it, but its perfect with a l/s tee, skinnies and my 5050s.

Now, no more boots or coats for a very, very, very long time!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^speaking of arm holes-- WTF J Crew!?!? They have been sooooooo tiny lately! A top could be swimming on me but the arm holes are tight, and I have very puny and pathetic upper arms and shoulders. It's so backwards!


----------



## explorer27

Agreed! I'm a size 0 at J.Crew and have thin arms but I had to squeeze them in my Rimini cardigan. The miniscule sleeves make it too tight to layer underneath  

I have a size 4 tweed pencil skirt from ~2006 and it is the exact same fit on me as a present day size 0. Insane!


----------



## jordanjordan

explorer27 said:


> Agreed! I'm a size 0 at J.Crew and have thin arms but I had to squeeze them in my Rimini cardigan. The miniscule sleeves make it too tight to layer underneath
> 
> I have a size 4 tweed pencil skirt from ~2006 and it is the exact same fit on me as a present day size 0. Insane!



I totally agree.  I got three dresses in that are 0 an they are all too big.  I am NOT a zero, and certainly not a 00.  The vanity sizing is getting ridiculous.


----------



## miumiu8586

Picked up the* black* colleta coat [ordered the plum last week!] for $118 today!


----------



## r1ta_s

miumiu8586 said:


> Picked up the* black* colleta coat [ordered the plum last week!] for $118 today!


 
Congrats on scoring the black coat at that price. It shows full price to me online. How did you get it at that price?


----------



## miumiu8586

it's on sale in store for $169.99, so I used the red phone (thanks *DC for the tip earlier!*) and told them that I wanted to order it via the phone for the in-store sale price plus the additional 30% off sale items the website is running. It came out to $118.


----------



## choozen1ne

^ i think I may do that on Saturday when I am at my fav Jcrew


----------



## miumiu8586

^ you may want to do it before the 17th, since that is the last day for the additional 30% off sale items.


----------



## miumiu8586

All of my life I had been avoiding buying coats because they never fit quite right. The length & sleeves would always be too long...until I discovered PETITE sizing lMAO!!!
I got a petite 4 in the Colleta coat and it fit like a glove. woohoo!!! [Im 5'4/ 130lbs]


----------



## Needanotherbag

Just got the "un-sweat pant" and though I'm not one to ever wear sweats outside the house, these are the cutest most comfiest sweat pant I have ever worn - I dont feel sloppy wearing them around the house and out to the mail box.


----------



## ShoeLover

So I finally received the monogrammed pajamas I had been wanting for a while. They're lovely, except for the monogram. It's actually below the pocket. Is that right place for pajamas? It just looks so weird...


----------



## ShoeLover

Never mind. It is the right place. I can't believed I placed the order without paying attention to this:





Am I the only one who thinks it looks horrible below the pocket????


----------



## choozen1ne

yeah that a bad place for a monogram ,it should be on the pocket or right above it


----------



## Needanotherbag

That really is an odd place for a monogram!


----------



## yellow08

*Extra 30% off sale in-stores..* 
_*Not final sale*_


----------



## ShoeLover

I knew I wasn't the only one. As soon as I saw it I hated it. I'm gonna try to remove it now


----------



## klj

I received my plum Colletta coat today..love the color! So glad I got the black too. These are great coats that will last awhile...and the prices were amazing!


----------



## miumiu8586

^ me too! I think I want the cobblestone too. but are three exact coats in different colors too much?


----------



## klj

^ Its alot, but if the coat is classic to you and you'll wear it for a long time to come I don't see anything wrong with it!! I plan to wear mine for a lot of years.
Its hard to pass up that price, isn't it


----------



## Needanotherbag

I love mine as well!!!  Even more than my Lady Day Coat!  DH says the Colletta is an old lady coat though...not sure what about it makes him think that.


----------



## jessdressed

Has anyone tried the Capella coat? How is the sizing?


----------



## DC-Cutie

jessdressed said:


> Has anyone tried the Capella coat? How is the sizing?



I have the Capella coat in Camel.  Because it's not form fitting you could probably go down a size.  I got in a size 8, so that I have enough room for sweaters, layering, etc. and the arm length was better. The 6 fit nicely, but the arms were shorter.


----------



## trinitycubed

I just got the Capella coat today! The store in NY marked the coats down to $99.99 and then with the additional 30% off it was only $69.99! 

I would recommend checking your stores if you have one by you; the coat is still $179 online!


----------



## DC-Cutie

trinitycubed said:


> I just got the Capella coat today! The store in NY marked the coats down to $99.99 and then with the additional 30% off it was only $69.99!
> 
> I would recommend checking your stores if you have one by you; the coat is still $179 online!



Great damn deal   Do you remember if only certain colors were marked down to $99?


----------



## trinitycubed

They only had the Heather Charcoal color available!


----------



## jessdressed

Thanks DC for the sizing info!
Wow Trinity that's a great deal! Did they have many sizes available? If my local stores don't have it maybe I can call the location you got yours at and do a charge send.


----------



## DC-Cutie

trinitycubed said:


> They only had the Heather Charcoal color available!



Thanks Trinity , My SA was able to order Charcoal and the plaid print for me


----------



## jordanjordan

Got the fair isle sweater yesterday!  DF bought it for me last shopping trip and I made him return it because we had a limit for gifts this year and I felt bad accepting something so expensive for no reason.  Well yesterday he told me I could have a Christmas gift early and there it was!  I love this sweater.  

It is one of those forever pieces that J.Crew does so well, I can imagine having this in my closet for 20 years.  The only other piece I have that way from J.Crew is my navy toggle coat from 2007, that I still get compliments on.  I always laugh and say "it's vintage J.Crew".


----------



## klj

Needanotherbag said:


> I love mine as well!!!  Even more than my Lady Day Coat!  *DH says the Colletta is an old lady coat though*...not sure what about it makes him think that.



Whaaaa????! That's crappy.:wondering I'm going to ask my guy if he thinks its old lady..lol
(Does your guy like you in shorter coats maybe?)


----------



## jordanjordan

klj said:


> Whaaaa????! That's crappy.:wondering I'm going to ask my guy if he thinks its old lady..lol
> (Does your guy like you in shorter coats maybe?)



I have the Carlin coat which is almost like the Coletta coat but it is from last year, and I prefer it hands down to my lady day.  I think the lady day coat can look old ladyish, but I really only got it to wear with suits or dress clothes  (which ends up being once or twice a year).


----------



## klj

^ I have 2 Colletta's now and she said her guy thinks it(the Colletta) looks old lady...that never crossed my mind~


----------



## jordanjordan

klj said:


> ^ I have 2 Colletta's now and she said her guy thinks it(the Colletta) looks old lady...that never crossed my mind~



Yea I don't think so either, the lady day maybe, but not the Coletta.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I wore a big brown belt around the Colletta to jazz it up a bit and got lots of compliments..  Old Lady Coat my arse


----------



## Noegirl05

Long time since I have been here... I went to the chevy chase store yesterday and got the black colletta for 119 after the discount... it was marked down for 169 also!! Soo excited! Chevron pleated shirts I got in every color also...


----------



## trinitycubed

jessdressed said:


> Thanks DC for the sizing info!
> Wow Trinity that's a great deal! Did they have many sizes available? If my local stores don't have it maybe I can call the location you got yours at and do a charge send.



They had a lot of size 6 and 8s I believe! 

Congrats on getting the coat DC! I wonder if the other colors are mark down so much as well... I wouldn't mind getting another one!


----------



## choozen1ne

I need to stay away from that store i just bought an infinity cardigan , boyfriend sweater ,the crew-neck dream sweater with the buttons on the shoulder , 5 tanks and a blue button down shirt which I'm pretty sure I already have the same shirt from 2006 and a couple of other tops


----------



## choozen1ne

jordanjordan said:


> I have the Carlin coat which is almost like the Coletta coat but it is from last year, and I prefer it hands down to my lady day.  I think the lady day coat can look old ladyish, but I really only got it to wear with suits or dress clothes  (which ends up being once or twice a year).




How does the Coletta fit compared to the Lady Day Coat ? Is is as slim in the shoulders and across the chest ? I want to order one but i am not sure how its going to fit ...I have 6 J Crew Coats and they all fit different 
TIA


----------



## jessdressed

trinitycubed said:


> They had a lot of size 6 and 8s I believe!
> 
> Congrats on getting the coat DC! I wonder if the other colors are mark down so much as well... I wouldn't mind getting another one!


 
Thanks *trinity* I was able get it for the same price from the San Francisco store!


----------



## yellow08

DC-Cutie said:


> I wore a big brown belt around the Colletta to jazz it up a bit and got lots of compliments..  Old Lady Coat my arse



Sounds cute!!!
I tried on the Colleta coat but passed on it, now you've got me thinking!


----------



## DC-Cutie

yellow08 said:


> Sounds cute!!!
> I tried on the Colleta coat but passed on it, now you've got me thinking!



for $69, please rethink it!


----------



## miumiu8586

the colletta is $69 now!!!???


----------



## yellow08

DC-Cutie said:


> for $69, please rethink it!



I'm going to check it out today

This morning I was able to snag these pants
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/pants/novelty/PRDOVR~32579/32579.jsp


----------



## DC-Cutie

miumiu8586 said:


> the colletta is $69 now!!!???



yes   in-store all sale items are additional 30% off 

I scored these booties (in black) for $69:


----------



## DC-Cutie

and these for $13.99


----------



## DC-Cutie

yellow08 said:


> I'm going to check it out today
> 
> This morning I was able to snag these pants
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/pants/novelty/PRDOVR~32579/32579.jsp



Oooooo, that color is amazing.  Lucky snag!


----------



## miumiu8586

DC-is it marked $69 or is it marked down to $69? can you give me any intel you know


----------



## DC-Cutie

miumiu8586 said:


> DC-is it marked $69 or is it marked down to $69? can you give me any intel you know



It's marked down to $99 with additional 30% off, making the total $69


----------



## jordanjordan

Anyone know what the stadium cloth pea coats are in store right now?  My store had the gray one for 149.99 and 30% off over the weekend, but I am hoping to get it for a little lower.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Gosh!  I'm getting confused.  

My SA ordered the Capella coats for me @ $69 each, not the Coletta.  I received the Glend Plaid today and really like it!

Sorry for the confusion ladies.


----------



## klj

^ Holy crap!!! 69.00 for a coat is freakin cheap...who knew they would go that low...I wish I would have waited ...however, it never works out when I do that. It usually sells out


----------



## yellow08

DC, great score!


----------



## DC-Cutie

klj said:


> ^ Holy crap!!! 69.00 for a coat is freakin cheap...who knew they would go that low...I wish I would have waited ...however, it never works out when I do that. It usually sells out



freakin cheap is right.  I just looked at the tag and the Capella coat I received today is the Prince of Wales (sounds so fancy, right) version.  Regular price: $325


----------



## Handbag_Whore

Does anyone know when J-Crew is coming to the UK? They currently have a small line of stuff available on net a porter.com but i think they may be bringing stores to the UK soon. Anyone know?


----------



## alex.losee

The latest additions to my already full closet..... Wallet is now empty.




































Yay!


----------



## Needanotherbag

You ladies are cracking me up...I agree, I love the Colletta, and I love my Lady Day as well!  I think because its not North Face and sporty, dh thinks its old lady...doesnt matter to me though, I got so many compliments when I wore it out to a holiday concert the other night!


----------



## yellow08

*alex.losee* great haul!!!
How do you like the sequin drapery tee? I've heard it's itchy, do you find this to be true? (It's on my watch list for after X-mas)


----------



## jordanjordan

Anyone know if the fair isle sweater is on sale in stores, too?  DF just got it for me so I want to tell him if he needs to get a PA.


----------



## yellow08

New items & pop-backs added to final sale (online)....


----------



## J_L33

Were they on sale? Also, which store were you able to get them from? They sold out in a lightning flash online!


yellow08 said:


> I'm going to check it out today
> 
> This morning I was able to snag these pants
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/pants/novelty/PRDOVR~32579/32579.jsp


----------



## yellow08

J_L33 said:


> Were they on sale? Also, which store were you able to get them from? They sold out in a lightning flash online!



No, they were not on sale (I wish *sigh*). I ordered them online (an early morning pop-back)...


----------



## luvmy3girls

does anyone have any of the leather bags from jcrew? Are they nice quality, worth the money..etc? thanks


----------



## DC-Cutie

luvmy3girls said:


> does anyone have any of the leather bags from jcrew? Are they nice quality, worth the money..etc? thanks



I think the quality is very good, but I always try to get them on sale.  Full prices is ridiculous for some of them.


----------



## alex.losee

I have the Brompton hobo and its a beautiful soft leather.


----------



## alex.losee

yellow08 said:


> *alex.losee* great haul!!!
> How do you like the sequin drapery tee? I've heard it's itchy, do you find this to be true? (It's on my watch list for after X-mas)



nope not itchy, its on sale now, you should get it!


----------



## BooYah

just received a gorgeous 2011 planner from J Crew as a thank you gift (glad to know my $15k in expenses there this year is good for something )


----------



## DC-Cutie

BooYah said:


> just received a gorgeous 2011 planner from J Crew as a thank you gift (glad to know my $15k in expenses there this year is good for something )



So did I   Mine is bright orange.  Last year I got a book


----------



## BooYah

DC-Cutie said:


> So did I   Mine is bright orange.  Last year I got a book



orange?!!! OMG! love it!
mine is beautiful shade of green (like olive green)

what was last year's book??????


----------



## DC-Cutie

BooYah said:


> orange?!!! OMG! love it!
> mine is beautiful shade of green (like olive green)
> 
> what was last year's book??????



The name of the book was "what I didn't get for Christmas"


----------



## BooYah

DC-Cutie said:


> The name of the book was "what I didn't get for Christmas"



LOL :lmao: this book would've been appropriate for me this year


----------



## ladyzee

Hope one of you lovely ladies can help me out. I am thinking of getting the Bonbon Coat and after speaking to customer service and getting some measurements it looks like this is a generous sized coat. 

I have the Winnie Stadium from last season in a 2p and got the Ever peacoat this season also in a 2p. The specs on the Bonbon makes me think that the OP would fit fine.

If anyone can chime in and give me feedback on the fit of this coat I would really appreciate it. Thanks so much!!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Alex, great haul! i want that sequin top.


----------



## winglessx

does anyone have the marbled snood in gray or in general? How do you like it? Im thinking about stopping by the store tomorrow to pick this up.. i tried it in store and liked how thick and warm it was but it was full price. tia!


----------



## jordanjordan

winglessx said:


> does anyone have the marbled snood in gray or in general? How do you like it? Im thinking about stopping by the store tomorrow to pick this up.. i tried it in store and liked how thick and warm it was but it was full price. tia!



I wanted to buy it in gray so bad but I couldn't make it work.  Alone it is cute, but when I tried to pair it with a coat it just looked weird.  It's too big to just go around twice and too small to go around three times.  It made my coat (stadium elements coat) sit wide open at the top and there was no way to even begin to close it, so it just looked "off" if I buttoned the rest of the coat.


----------



## jtf0420

winglessx said:


> does anyone have the marbled snood in gray or in general? How do you like it? Im thinking about stopping by the store tomorrow to pick this up.. i tried it in store and liked how thick and warm it was but it was full price. tia!



I have it in the black/white and I actually love it! I leave it as it is or wrap it twice. It kept me warm!


----------



## winglessx

How did you wrap the snood around twice?? Its not stretchy enough for me to do that.. yeah but Im not sure if I will keep it since it will leave a gap near my neck when I put it on.


----------



## alex.losee

Yeah I can only wrap it once.


----------



## alex.losee

talldrnkofwater said:


> Alex, great haul! i want that sequin top.



Do it! It recently got marked down in my store  I'm actually wearing it tomorrow!


----------



## alex.losee

New collection is coming this week!!


----------



## BooYah

alex.losee said:


> New collection is coming this week!!



I'm a dead woman


----------



## disc0ball

Can someone post a link to the sequin top? Is it available online?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I'm so confused... on Thursday (the 23rd), I bought some things instore on the extra 30. The SA told me that they were NOT final sale. Now I go back today, same extra 30, same stock, but it IS final sale? I hope there's no problem because I'm planning on returning a few items I bought on the 23rd. Is this just a matter of pre vs. post Christmas? IDK...


----------



## DC-Cutie

MichelleAntonia said:


> I'm so confused... on Thursday (the 23rd), I bought some things instore on the extra 30. The SA told me that they were NOT final sale. Now I go back today, same extra 30, same stock, but it IS final sale? I hope there's no problem because I'm planning on returning a few items I bought on the 23rd. Is this just a matter of pre vs. post Christmas? IDK...



no it won't be a problem.  After Christmas sales were final, not pre-Christmas sales.


----------



## yellow08

alex.losee said:


> New collection is coming this week!!



Yay!!!

I also picked up that sequin top in (dark shadow) online the other week.


----------



## luvmy3girls

anyone know how the ultra knit un -sweatpants run?


----------



## Needanotherbag

They run tts if not a tad large.


----------



## luvmy3girls

^if I'm like a 10, do u think a med or large? I dont want them to be skin tight


----------



## MichelleAntonia

DC-Cutie said:


> no it won't be a problem.  After Christmas sales were final, not pre-Christmas sales.




You were right! Thanks for the info. You're better than most SA's!


----------



## wannabelyn

I really love the look of the lodge puffer jacket. Anyone who can give me a quick review on the fit and look and whether it's worth getting. I'm hoping to order online now so that I'll have it when I get to NY next week!


----------



## Needanotherbag

luvmy3girls said:


> ^if I'm like a 10, do u think a med or large? I dont want them to be skin tight



I'm a 6 and got a S, and they are slightly baggy...I wish I would have bought a XS because after 30 minutes they are saggy in the bum.  HTH!


----------



## DC-Cutie

some stores are doing 40% off sale items


----------



## yellow08

DC-Cutie said:


> some stores are doing 40% off sale items



Thanks!

I will stop by my B&M on my way home from work to see if there are any good returns. Otherwise, I'm waiting for the spring collection...:buttercup:


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I walked into a different store than I usually go to, and then had 40%! My first thought was F*CK ME! lol, I JUST bought a huge haul on final sale for 30, when I could've gotten 40. But I *guess* that's only a 10% difference, and size and color availability was probably different. But when you're spending in the several hundred dollar range, 10% can make a difference!


----------



## DC-Cutie

MichelleAntonia said:


> I walked into a different store than I usually go to, and then had 40%! *My first thought was F*CK ME!* lol, I JUST bought a huge haul on final sale for 30, when I could've gotten 40. But I *guess* that's only a 10% difference, and size and color availability was probably different. But when you're spending in the several hundred dollar range, 10% can make a difference!


 
I felt the same way when I stepped in yesterday.  But thankfully, I had my receipt in my purse and noticed that it wasn't stamped final sale .  So I was able to repurchase everything except 2 pieces (tees) and saved about $380!  I shop big .  I'll return the other stuff this weekend.

Anyone else not too hot about the new arrivals?


----------



## BooYah

new spring line isn't grabbing me (at least, yet) either


----------



## talldrnkofwater

i did see a metallic cardigan that i wanted- reminded me of the metallic leopard.  I love cardis.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

How would you ladies style this skirt?


----------



## alex.losee

any chambray top tucked in.


----------



## miumiu8586

has anyone spotted any coats in a size 4 in their stores?( on sale)


----------



## luvmy3girls

whats your thoughts on the Laramie Tote?


----------



## miumiu8586

DC-CUTIE: do you happen to know the last price in store for the LADY DAY COAT? I believe it was $179.99 for the nightfall blue color?


----------



## DC-Cutie

total J. Crew ensemble from yesterday:


----------



## chelle232

Went to a Jcrew yesterday and it the sale section was very picked over. hardly anything left. Is everyone else experiencing the same thing?  Not sure if it's worthwhile to try a few others..


----------



## DC-Cutie

chelle232 said:


> Went to a Jcrew yesterday and it the sale section was very picked over. hardly anything left. Is everyone else experiencing the same thing?  Not sure if it's worthwhile to try a few others..



yeah, I think pickings are pretty slim at this point.  However, while I was in line a lady returned a boat load of items in sizes 6 and 8  I politely took 8 items off her hands!

Online has a better selection, but bad in terms of prices and percentage off.  So, while I was in the store I had my SA place an order via the red phone for items that were available online but not in the store and cheaper in the store w/40% off .

I'm done!


----------



## DC-Cutie

miumiu8586 said:


> DC-CUTIE: do you happen to know the last price in store for the LADY DAY COAT? I believe it was $179.99 for the nightfall blue color?



I tried it on yesterday and the tag was $159 (w/out thinsulate).


----------



## cjy

talldrnkofwater said:


> i did see a metallic cardigan that i wanted- reminded me of the metallic leopard. I love cardis.


 I liked that one as well.


----------



## cjy

DC-Cutie said:


> total J. Crew ensemble from yesterday:


 Relaxed and classic, perfect!


----------



## chelle232

Thanks for the reply.  I don't shop there often enough to have a relationship with a SA. Last time, I asked one if they could find an item for me, she acted like I was inconveniencing her. I told her to forget it and left.  I'm hoping online prices decrease. I miss the old online JCrew days!



DC-Cutie said:


> yeah, I think pickings are pretty slim at this point.  However, while I was in line a lady returned a boat load of items in sizes 6 and 8  I politely took 8 items off her hands!
> 
> Online has a better selection, but bad in terms of prices and percentage off.  So, while I was in the store I had my SA place an order via the red phone for items that were available online but not in the store and cheaper in the store w/40% off .
> 
> I'm done!


----------



## cjy

Has anyone tried the Lisette lace Shell??? How does it look and how is the sizing? I could always use a black piece for under cardigans but even on sale it is $69. Any imput would be helpful, thanks!!!!
HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## yellow08

*Very cute DC!!!!* _*note to self, I must get myself the chambray shirt*_ when I come off my ban

I stopped by JC today and I agree the new spring stuff is "blah" to put it nicely. But I have this feeling by the 2rd or 3rd rollout things will pick up (and I'm on ban except for a giftcard I holding on to )


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

alex.losee said:


> any chambray top tucked in.


Thank you. I'm going to give it a try.


----------



## alex.losee

WhitleyGilbert said:


> Thank you. I'm going to give it a try.


No problem! The pink buffalo check shirt also looks good.


----------



## alex.losee

I have to report that the Downtown skinny jeans are the most AMAZING pair of J Crew jean I have ever tried on (and I have tried on EVERY pair) I sized WAY down though. I'll post a pic when I put them on


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Very cute DC! I remember those shoes, wish I had picked them up.


----------



## miumiu8586

DC-Cutie said:


> I tried it on yesterday and the tag was $159 (w/out thinsulate).



thanks, which size did your store have available? I want to purchase a 4P in the nightfall blue color, do you think if I use the red phone in the store I can have it ordered for the $159 price + the additional 40% off sale [provided its still happening tomorrow?]


----------



## dd77

20% code - JBLUTKW8Y


----------



## Shopmore

dd77 said:


> 20% code - JBLUTKW8Y



Thanks!


----------



## jordanjordan

Does anyone's DH or BF shop at J.Crew?  My DF loves J.Crew clothes, but every time he tries to shop online it seems like 50% of the items on the men's site are back ordered.  And not just for a month or two, for ages.  He tried to buy a suit a few months ago and it was back ordered until APRIL.  Why even bother to put something on the website if they can't sell it for six months.


----------



## DC-Cutie

jordanjordan said:


> Does anyone's DH or BF shop at J.Crew? My DF loves J.Crew clothes, but every time he tries to shop online it seems like 50% of the items on the men's site are back ordered. And not just for a month or two, for ages. He tried to buy a suit a few months ago and it was back ordered until APRIL. Why even bother to put something on the website if they can't sell it for six months.


 
Six months!  Good grief!  I agree, why even put it up on the website.  Thankfully my BF is 6'5" so, J. Crew isn't on his shopping radar - he gets all of his suits custom made..


----------



## jordanjordan

DC-Cutie said:


> Six months!  Good grief!  I agree, why even put it up on the website.  Thankfully my BF is 6'5" so, J. Crew isn't on his shopping radar - he gets all of his suits custom made..



My thoughts exactly!  He was really disappointed, to say the least.  I am glad he likes the Crew because then he doesn't complain when I want to visit every weekend (haha)... and wow, that is tall!


----------



## fshnonmymind

I know it is a new arrival and may or may not be in the store now, but has anyone seen the Gardenia necklace? I'm wondering how it looks in real life and whether it is worth spending my gift card on.

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/jewelry/necklaces/PRDOVR~39564/39564.jsp


----------



## lovingmybags

Does anyone know if the Stadium peacoats with gold buttons are available anywhere anymore?  I was just going to jump right on it a couple days ago online, when they had the 30%, but then my mother held me back; it was still more expensive than any clothing that we would normally purchase, and she wasn't comfortable with online purchases that wasn't tried on several times in the store.  As far as I could tell after calling a couple of the J Crew stores, they seem to be sold out?  Would there be any returns?  I was so happy at seeing the retro orange color in my size 4


----------



## schadenfreude

WTH... there is a boatneck cashmere striped pullover with a twee little pocket on the front which I would actually pay full price for... so I go on the website and the blue w/ black stripes is already sold out in a S! Bejeezum. Do you think I'll have any luck trying my local shop to see if it's in any stores?


----------



## miumiu8586

got a lady day coat in nightfall blue for $89! YAY!


----------



## Needanotherbag

fshnonmymind said:


> I know it is a new arrival and may or may not be in the store now, but has anyone seen the Gardenia necklace? I'm wondering how it looks in real life and whether it is worth spending my gift card on.
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/jewelry/necklaces/PRDOVR~39564/39564.jsp



I haven't seen it irl but I'm already in love with the matching bracelet...


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Does anyone have the new cece studded flats? How do they fit? Would they be comfortable for long hours/walking around the city?


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

alex.losee said:


> No problem! The pink buffalo check shirt also looks good.



I just looked at this shirt online and I like it. I think I'm going to try them both now.  Thanks again!! You were very helpful.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

I snapped this pic in-store. It's not something that I'd usually wear, but I kinda want the entire outfit. I likes.


----------



## cjy

^ I like it! The skirt is beautiful! Which one is it?
I got the bronzed leopard cami in the mail today. I may need to hem it and pulled in at the shoulders but I like it.  I will take it to my tailors in the morning.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

cjy said:


> ^ I like it! The skirt is beautiful! Which one is it?
> I got the bronzed leopard cami in the mail today. I may need to hem it and pulled in at the shoulders but I like it.  I will take it to my tailors in the morning.




I don't know the name of the skirt and I don't see it online.  If I go to the store this weekend (and I intend to), I'll look for it and let you know.


----------



## clcoons

I (think) I tried that skirt on today, but passed on it at my JCrew. It was on clearance for $60 (and then 40% off).


----------



## alex.losee

Needanotherbag said:


> I haven't seen it irl but I'm already in love with the matching bracelet...



It is indeed in stores. My store only has one left. Its very much a statement piece. I myself decided to go with the Crystal Venus flytrap necklace and I've worn it 3 days in a row


----------



## DC-Cutie

can anyone provide the name or item number of this blush colored skirt?  Thanks



WhitleyGilbert said:


> I snapped this pic in-store. It's not something that I'd usually wear, but I kinda want the entire outfit. I likes.


----------



## Miss_Q

WhitleyGilbert said:


> I snapped this pic in-store. It's not something that I'd usually wear, but I kinda want the entire outfit. I likes.


 


DC-Cutie said:


> can anyone provide the name or item number of this blush colored skirt? Thanks


 
I want to know as well. I need this skirt!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I emailed J Crew customer service for info on the skirt.  Here is the reply I received:



> Glad to inform you that we found information for the skirt you're looking for, which is attached to this email. *It's the Chapelle Skirt, item 34486*. The skirt is a 100% woven cotton ruffle skirt with 100% nylon trim. It is only available through our retail stores and I do not have information regarding the current price. The skirt was offered in sizes XS to XL. I hope this information is helpful to you in your search for the skirt.


----------



## DC-Cutie

OK, the skirt is $59 w/an additoinal 40% off!!!

pickings are slim:
Fifth Ave - has an XL
J Crew Washington DC (Wisconsin Ave.) has - 2 XLs


----------



## Miss_Q

DC-Cutie said:


> OK, the skirt is $59 w/an additoinal 40% off!!!
> 
> pickings are slim:
> Fifth Ave - has an XL
> J Crew Washington DC (Wisconsin Ave.) has - 2 XLs


 

I just called.  No M's nationwide


----------



## DC-Cutie

Miss_Q said:


> I just called.  No M's nationwide


 
I located a L at one of my local stores. I'm sure it will be a little big, but for the price, I'll add a belt - voila'.

For you *Miss_Q*, I will keep my eye out for a M. Did you try the 'find me' service? I called this morning and there were a "few out there" (as the girl on the phone said).


----------



## Miss_Q

DC-Cutie said:


> I located a L at one of my local stores. I'm sure it will be a little big, but for the price, I'll add a belt - voila'.
> 
> For you *Miss_Q*, I will keep my eye out for a M. Did you try the 'find me' service? I called this morning and there were a "few out there" (as the girl on the phone said).


 

I did and they told me all they could find were XL's.


----------



## Jujuma

I did very well at my local JC today. One thing I got was that sequined ballet top that's peachy with gold sequins. Going out tomorrow night, should I wear it with Jbrand jeggins and black suede boots, black velvet pants or black slim cords tucked into black suede boots? I also have winter white velvet pants. Thanks for any ideas. Oh, I also have grey Minnie pants.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

I went to the closest Jcrew on Saturday morning and they didn't have the skirt anymore.  Plus, the sale section was extremely slim.  Guess I waited way too late.  I may call a different store today, Sunday, to see if they have it.

I did take a picture of another outfit on a mannequin though. haha.

Oh and I kinda want this shirt.  I wish the additional % off sale items was still going on.







Sorry, I couldn't get the larger picture.


----------



## clcoons

After seeing that skirt with the blazer, I'm really regretting not picking it up. I may have to head out today and see if it's still available!
I don't have links to the products on the website, but here's what I picked up recently.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Yay, the additional 30% off of sale items is back.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Ok, I wanted this vest in xs in this color (warm taupe), but it's sold out in my size online and they don't have it in-store in my area. If anyone sees it, please let me know.  I'll even settle for a small.  Thanks!





http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Navigation...294+20~~~20+17+4294967081~15~~~~~~~/29525.jsp


----------



## carvedwords

I just ordered the Colletta in a size 6P and I sure hope it fits.  I regretted not ordering it with the 30% at the end of Dec and when I saw 30% off again yesterday I jumped at the chance.  I got it with Thinsulate and even if it's a little big I won't mind since I plan to be layering heavily with it so I need a bit more room.


----------



## Needanotherbag

You'll love it!  Its my new favorite. What color did you get?


----------



## carvedwords

I got black.. I needed a warm black coat.  I was so undecided on what size to get (4 or 6) so I'm really anxious to get it and hope it fits well enough!


----------



## miumiu8586

^ what did you pay?
I got my black colleta for super cheap because in store it was $169.99 or something and than an additional 30-40% off. You could do the same, by using the red phone. I ordered a 4P that way.


----------



## frenchie.xo

I got the coletta in black too and I'm in  with it, you'll love yours, carvedwords. Now I'm debating on trying to track down the goldenrod jacquard mini in my size.... hmmmm It would be a fabulous price!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

I stalked the vest that I posted before and saw that my size in the color that I wanted just became available. I ordered it a few minutes ago and now I'm excited for it to arrive!


----------



## chelle232

I have a question- there's a sale item online that's not marked Final Sale. If I purchase this, will I be able to return?  I'm not sure how it will fit. I'm wondering if somehow when it's shipped if Final sale will be marked on the receipt.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Final sale items are usually marked with a dot next to the item w/FINAL Sale imprinted.  However, I have returned final sale items to the store with no problems.


----------



## chelle232

Thanks DC-Cutie


----------



## DC-Cutie

^ you're welcome



additional 40% off at factory.  Code: *MUSTHAVE*


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^on the regular site as well!


----------



## KristyDarling

Oh my! Because of the sweet 40% off sale deal going on right now, I just outfitted my family of 4 with a whole bunch of awesome stuff that we've been needing for $230.


----------



## princess101804

ahhh i just bought so much stuff! i hope it all fits perfectly. does anyone know how the blazers fit? are they true to size? should i have sized up/down?


----------



## jordanjordan

Anyone have the yoga pants?  The foldover knit pants or something like that?  The inseam is only 30" it says, can that be right?  That is really short for J.Crew pants.


----------



## rito511

I want to purchase Soleil necklace with extra 40% off but not sure if it is heavy or not. It is sold out so if anyone has it or maybe saw it before, please advice. Thanks!


----------



## DC-Cutie

rito511 said:


> I want to purchase Soleil necklace with extra 40% off but not sure if it is heavy or not. It is sold out so if anyone has it or maybe saw it before, please advice. Thanks!



it's not sold out:
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/jewelry/necklaces/PRDOVR~35101/35101.jsp

I don't have it, but tried it on. Not heavy at all.  nice piece!

Edit: when I tried this necklace on in-store, it was around $30, so you may want to place the order via live chat and ask the rep to call the store to confirm the price or place the order via red phone in-store and the SA can verify the store's selling price and apply the 40%


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

I received my vest today. Yay!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Looks good on you *Whitley*!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Whitley- i love your outfit! and your hair!


----------



## carvedwords

My Colletta jacket came in the mail yesterday and I LOVE it!!  It fits perfectly (got 6P) and so warm.  I was wavering on it, but I'm so glad I purchased it.  It's a great jacket.


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^Congrats *carvedwords*! I think the Colletta has been my favorite clothing purchase this season, I just love that coat!


----------



## DC-Cutie

carvedwords said:


> My Colletta jacket came in the mail yesterday and I LOVE it!! It fits perfectly (got 6P) and so warm. I was wavering on it, but I'm so glad I purchased it. It's a great jacket.


 
Congrats   I'm glad it worked out for you.  This has to be one of the best selling coats, next to the Lady coat.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Is 40% off still in stores?


----------



## DC-Cutie

MichelleAntonia said:


> Is 40% off still in stores?



yes, pickings are pretty slim..


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^wow, that was fast!

That's long for the promotion to be hanging around! I could still check it out.. hmmm


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Thanks *DC *and *talldrkofwater*!


----------



## DC-Cutie

have any of you guys ever looked in your closet and thought 'this is too much damn J. Crew"?


----------



## ryrybaby12

^^ OMG...I don't post here much...but YES- too much JCrew and Anthro....Tory Burch a close third-LOL!!!!!


----------



## Greentea

DC-Cutie said:


> have any of you guys ever looked in your closet and thought 'this is too much damn J. Crew"?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

DC-Cutie said:


> have any of you guys ever looked in your closet and thought 'this is too much damn J. Crew"?




LOL all I ever think when I face my 90% J.Crew closet is all those items I missed from past seasons! Never too much!


----------



## luvmy3girls

DC-Cutie said:


> have any of you guys ever looked in your closet and thought 'this is too much damn J. Crew"?


 OMG..yes!! seriously..how many more cardigans and t shirts from them do I really need? Everything is starting to look alike..LOL!!


----------



## yellow08

DC-Cutie said:


> have any of you guys ever looked in your closet and thought 'this is too much damn J. Crew"?


*
YES!!!!!!*

I'm slowly pulling back from JC (and shopping in general). I have more than enough clothes. And I really *NEED* to "shop my closet"

The thing about JC that keeps me going back is the mix of classic, trendy, and signature pieces (basic pencil skirts, sequin pants, and bright pink Loli pants) + the price point is reasonable (especially w/sales) so that combined with bloggers = the perfect storm for me to shop! 

I also prefer JC bc none of my friends shop there and by the time I wear something they like it's _*sold out*_. Plus, JC is one of those stores where you can easily overlook an item so most people I know don't bother with shopping there. 

However, I really need to cut back (hence my siggy) but it's _sooooo_ hard! Good thing the 1st spring roll-out didn't tickle my fancy...


----------



## KristyDarling

Grrrrr!!! Just got an email from JC saying they're sold out of a boy's sweater (on Sale) that I had ordered for my son.  I feel bad, that was the *only* thing out of my gigantic haul that was for him. Sigh.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Since you ladies have closest full of Jcrew, it would be wonderful to see more  pics of your outfits in this thread.  *hint hint*


----------



## MichelleAntonia

The stores in my area now have an extra 50%!! I'm definitely pulling the trigger on a bunch of stuff I was waffling on before!


----------



## klj

Does anyone have the Marino ruffled strada cardigan?
http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Navigation/Sale/AllProducts/PRDOVR~32986/99102166088/ENE~1+2+3+22+4294967294+20~~~20+17+4294967133~90~~~~~~~/32986.jsp

I think the front is interesting for some reason...as long as it lays flat.


----------



## alex.losee

it looks good open and closed. i'm a fan


----------



## alex.losee

I'll take a pic for ya'll tomorrow before work


----------



## smiles1003

Does anyone know of a coupon code for online?  Stores around me are offering 50% sale...but I don't know if there is anything extra being offered online.


----------



## alex.losee

anyone around wanna see some pics?


----------



## DC-Cutie

smiles1003 said:


> Does anyone know of a coupon code for online?  Stores around me are offering 50% sale...but I don't know if there is anything extra being offered online.



codes have a tendency to pop-up on Friday, so look out...


----------



## alex.losee

oh well. I'll post them anyway. so I took a picture of my closet, lets play a game, spot the j crew!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I spot a dress on the right, that I lusted after and then took too long to decide - lost out!  Nice closet..  Very neat and organized..


----------



## alex.losee

New collection top 




simple outfit for class




I'm in a pearl phase


----------



## alex.losee

DC-Cutie said:


> I spot a dress on the right, that I lusted after and then took too long to decide - lost out!  Nice closet..  Very neat and organized..




omg not neat or organized! I usually have all the cardis by color, then ls stuff then short sleeve, I just got back from a trip and I just threw everything in the closet


----------



## Eclipse4

Ooh I see a tiered brique skirt....haven't worn mine yet.


----------



## alex.losee

its one of my FAVORITES! I think I'm wearing it tomorrow actually.


----------



## DC-Cutie

smiles1003 said:


> Does anyone know of a coupon code for online? Stores around me are offering 50% sale...but I don't know if there is anything extra being offered online.


 
extra 40% off online!!!


----------



## smiles1003

^^Thank you!  I just placed an order.  I visited two stores this week and bought a bunch of stuff with the 50% off, but there were somethings I wanted that they only had in my size online....

I really should stop now....but the prices are amazing.  I just donated ton of clothes and needed some sweaters and stuff.  now is the time to get it!


----------



## yellow08

Eclipse4 said:


> Ooh I see a* tiered brique skirt....haven't worn mine yet*.



^Ditto (I really need wear my skirt)
I spot the Wildcat ombré pencil skirt, the bling cardi (in the tan/cream leopard "ish" print), I see what looks like the baseball striped tee, and the list goes on and on...


----------



## talldrnkofwater

i spot the leopard ombre skirt (forgot the name) but i have it
Also the blue & white gingham l/s button down.  I love those- i have 2 of them.

Today, i bought a sherpa hoodie for 20.  after the 50 off and 2 stilla lip glazes for 5. each, after disc.  I'm going back tmrw for more lip glazes.


----------



## smiles1003

^^Are all the stila lip glazes on sale?  Not just the three piece set?


----------



## alex.losee

Yup you're right Tall Drink!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I didnt see any of the set- i just saw the individual lip glazes and they were in the clearance section.


----------



## MissAlli

Does anyone know (or even care to guess) if and when there might be another round of red cards or codes for non-sale stuff? I have a ton of spring/summer stuff in my cart and want to hold off if there is a chance of a discount.


----------



## alex.losee

A piece from the new collection. And some of my other faves.


----------



## alex.losee

oh and PLEASE dont judge the epic fail mess of a room. I havent been home for more than an hour at a time other than to sleep.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^haha no problem, mine has seen far worse! Besides, I just got done watching Hoarders. I trust you need no assurance that your room is nowhere near an epic fail mess.. those are.. something else all together :o

I've been admiring that top, in all the colors! White, navy and army green, right? And are the pants the ones I spotted on sale?


----------



## yellow08

*Alex*, how sheer is the blouse? I haven't had a chance to try it on.


----------



## jordanjordan

Anyone have the premium stretch bistro pant??


----------



## QueenOfHeels

LOVE J CREW!!!!!!!!!!! I am quickly becoming a HUGE fan--they are one of my go-to's for chic basics!! 

So, to all of you fashionable J Crew experts out there, I was hoping you could advise related to my J Crew Fashion Conundrum: Does anyone know when J Crew restocks their V-Neck Cashmere Sweaters?!?! I was a smitten kitten for them when I first discovered the plethora of gorgeous colors they come in!! I planned on stocking up after the Holidays and to my horror they were completely sold out of all their colors in an XS?!?! Now, they just have the black v-neck. 

TIA for all of your help lovelies!!!!

xx.


----------



## indypup

*alex*, I love that top.  I'm planning to purchase it in a few weeks, but I'm undecided about the color (even though I'll probably get white)!


----------



## little mom

I love j crew, but there are no j crew stores in my country :cry:


----------



## alex.losee

yellow08 said:


> *Alex*, how sheer is the blouse? I haven't had a chance to try it on.



not see through at all really


----------



## DC-Cutie

love your whole outfit,* Alex*.  The pants are a perfect fit and that top is too cute!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Wooo hoooo!!!  Anybody else get a J. Crew VIP card?  It's not much really, just a card with a phone number that will get you to the front of the line priority access and provide personal shopping services.


----------



## Eclipse4

^I got one too!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Me three..not sure its ever going to get used by me though, not sure when I would...


----------



## DC-Cutie

^^ same here.  My SA does a wonderful job already...


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

I spy with my little eye 6 Jcrew items.







1. sequin skirt
2. lavender taffeta dress (I have one in the same color. I wonder if it's the same dress lol).
3. greenish yellow skirt
4. tweed (i think) greenish skirt
5. layered cream skirt
6. floral strapless dress

No wait, 7 including the pants that you recently posted a picture wearing.  lol 

  What do I win?


Also, I think the blue circle is an Anthroplogie dress, by "Left of Center." If I'm correct, I have that one too.  Bonus points! haha

Your modeling shots look great by the way!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Since you ladies are Jcrew professionals if any of you stop by a jcrew and this skirt finally on sale, please let me know.  I want it, but don't want to play full price for it and have it go on sale the shortly after. This includes you *DC*, even though I said I was through with you in another thread lol.

Sorry, it's a blurry picture. I took it twice and both came out terrible.  The skirt is purple lace though.  I didn't see it online.


----------



## Vinyl

I'm so sad.  I went home for winter break & didn't get a chance before that to check out the J.Crew store at school since I was so swapped with work.  By the time I returned to school, the spring collection was already in place & the measly pieces of outerwear they had left were all size 10+!  I've been wanting a J.Crew coat for a while now... I'm tired of wearing my North Face down jacket during the winter (since none of my other outerwear has thinsulate or are only fall-appropriate).  

A petite coat with thinsulate would be my choice.  Unfortunately, the only one I remotely like on eBay doesn't have thinsulate.  Sorry gals, I just wanted to rant!  I so wanted a coat as my first J.Crew piece.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Vinyl said:


> I'm so sad.  I went home for winter break & didn't get a chance before that to check out the J.Crew store at school since I was so swapped with work.  By the time I returned to school, the spring collection was already in place & the measly pieces of outerwear they had left were all size 10+!  I've been wanting a J.Crew coat for a while now... I'm tired of wearing my North Face down jacket during the winter (since none of my other outerwear has thinsulate or are only fall-appropriate).
> 
> A petite coat with thinsulate would be my choice.  Unfortunately, the only one I remotely like on eBay doesn't have thinsulate.  Sorry gals, I just wanted to rant!  I so wanted a coat as my first J.Crew piece.



there are a few petite styles on sale + 40% off, online


----------



## jordanjordan

How long should minnie pants be? I'm trying to decide if I should get tall or not.  I don't get tall in anything else ever because I only wear flats, but I am 5'9".  I also tried the Pixie pants but they just looked weird on me with the lines going down the back, anyone else have them?


----------



## Vinyl

DC-Cutie said:


> there are a few petite styles on sale + 40% off, online


Yeah, the prices are great!!   Final sale is what's keeping me back right now though.

However, I really wanted to try the coats on in-store to get an idea of my sizing at J.Crew.  Maybe one of you ladies can help me out?  I can't decide between a petite 4 or a petite 6... but I also can't decide between the Colletta or the lady day!!  My friend owns a peacoat in size 4 regular, so I think I'm going to ask if I can try hers on just to see... 

For reference, I am barely 5'1", a 34B, a 6 in H&M tops, a medium in Forever 21 tops, a 4 regular in my Banana Republic blazers & a 4 petite in ASOS, an S in my North Face down jacket, if anyone could size me in J.Crew.  Even though I'm short, I find that I don't really wear "petite-sized" clothing.  But the Colleta & lady day seem to skim the knee, so a petite length would suit my height more.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Peacoat sizing is different, usually running bigger (at least that's what I've noticed), so trying it on won't really assist you in figuring out your size.    If I had to choose between the Lady and Coletta, I'd choose the Lady Coat, in P4.  While I like the Coletta, I LUV the Lady coat.  But, the Coletta was a really big seller this year.  I guess you can't go wrong with either.

I don't know if you are going to place the order online or in the store.  But, if you go to the store sometimes the SA will place the order for you NOT applying the 40% off (since it's supposed to be final sale), so you can order both.  When you get them, try on and decide.  Then return to the store to have the 40% off applied to the coat you decide to keep.  Does this make sense?


----------



## Vinyl

DC, thanks so much for your help!

The online chat rep. told me that prices ending in $.99 are final sale... so aren't the prices listed in red final sale already, and do those reflect the 40% off advertised too?


----------



## DC-Cutie

You're welcome 

the red is the sale price, the additional 40% off will come off when you enter the code upon checkout.

Honestly, I have ordered items that should have been marked final, but weren't when I received the items.  Luck of the draw it seems.


----------



## Vinyl

Ooh, I see!  I will probably head to the store today or tomorrow, so I will try my luck & ask them if they can place an order for me.

One last thing... is the thinsulate version warm enough for winter wear?  I'm in Boston, so winter is like another good 2 months.  I love not having to layer excessively with my North Face.


----------



## jordanjordan

Vinyl said:


> Ooh, I see!  I will probably head to the store today or tomorrow, so I will try my luck & ask them if they can place an order for me.
> 
> One last thing... is the thinsulate version warm enough for winter wear?  I'm in Boston, so winter is like another good 2 months.  I love not having to layer excessively with my North Face.



The 40% off ends tonight at midnight, so if you are trying to get it for really cheap that is something to consider.

I have a Carlin coat (a coat from last year VERY similar to the coletta) and the Lady Day, both in black, and I wear my Carlin coat all the time and I hardly ever wear the lady day.  The lady day is much dressier and more formal, it goes great with dresses and suits.  The carlin/coletta, in my opinion, look much better with jeans and more casual, trendy things.

I have coats with thinsulate an without and I honestly don't notice a big difference.  Where I live it has been in the 30s for a high and I have been fine wearing any of my stadium cloth or double cloth coats with and without thinsulate, as long as I have a sweater underneath.


----------



## Vinyl

I do like the collar of the Coletta more, jordan.  You're right, the lady day looks more structured/formal.  I'm a college student, so I don't want to look too dressed up, but at least "classy casual".  Thanks for informing me about the expiration time...

I tried on my friend's peacoat in size 4 regular anyways & it actually fit me in the shoulders perfectly, so I am a little worried now.  The arms were a bit bit.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

For the VIP card, you only get it if you spend over a certain amount on the J. Crew card, right? Or if a certain SA keeps track of your purchases? Or how? Because I shop at all different Crews and pay via all different kinds of methods, I don't know how they'd keep track of me...


----------



## DC-Cutie

MichelleAntonia said:


> For the VIP card, you only get it if you spend over a certain amount on the J. Crew card, right? Or if a certain SA keeps track of your purchases? Or how? Because I shop at all different Crews and pay via all different kinds of methods, I don't know how they'd keep track of me...


 
I'm not sure how they decide who get's the cards.  I know I've spent plenty this year, usually using one card and with the same SA.


----------



## 2manybags

Sorry in advance if this question has been asked before...if I order a sale item from the red phone, do I have to pay shipping ?


----------



## DC-Cutie

2manybags said:


> Sorry in advance if this question has been asked before...if I order a sale item from the red phone, do I have to pay shipping ?



technically yes, if the items are on sale.  No charge for full price.  However, some SAs will have the shipping waived.


----------



## DC-Cutie

if anyone is looking for the Tux Boy Tunic, it's $9.99 in-store and $49.99 online! (solid colors and stripe)


----------



## Greentea

^ $9.99? Must get to Jcrew!


----------



## alex.losee

Ok so todays outfit isn't 100% J Crew, but the dress is very reminiscent of older J Crew.









with these shoes


----------



## Beach Bum

went to Jcrew today and got some great pieces..A white short skirt,a neat balck and white patterned button down shirt,a black skirt and a killer necklace.I would have done more damage but didnt have time..hehe


----------



## cjy

alex.losee said:


> Ok so todays outfit isn't 100% J Crew, but the dress is very reminiscent of older J Crew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with these shoes


 Very sharp!!!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

*alex-* when is that cardigan from!?


----------



## klj

I'm kind of eyeing these tops..and this necklace~
Striped button back tee in grey~(and white)..not sure if they run big or not though.
http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_...302024142&nav_type=PRMNAV&bmUID=1296486969385
Sparkle mess collar necklace~
http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_...302024148&nav_type=PRMNAV&bmUID=1296486969405

I really like this~
http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_...302024141&nav_type=PRMNAV&bmUID=1296486969420

but...concerned that it might be too short...I dislike that about J Crew..I so wish they would add an inch or two to their tops!


----------



## klj

^Ummm..that would be "sparkle MESH" not sparkle mess.....oops.


----------



## klj

klj said:


> I'm kind of eyeing these tops..and this necklace~
> Striped button back tee in grey~(and white)..not sure if they run big or not though.
> http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_...302024142&nav_type=PRMNAV&bmUID=1296486969385
> Sparkle mess collar necklace~
> http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_...302024148&nav_type=PRMNAV&bmUID=1296486969405
> 
> I really like this~
> http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_...302024141&nav_type=PRMNAV&bmUID=1296486969420
> 
> but...concerned that it might be too short...I dislike that about J Crew..I so wish they would add an inch or two to their tops!



I forgot to ask..if anyone owns the top or necklace ..could you let me know how its fitting/if the necklace is nice in person...I want to order and use my 25.00 off.


----------



## luvmy3girls

DC-Cutie said:


> if anyone is looking for the Tux Boy Tunic, it's $9.99 in-store and $49.99 online! (solid colors and stripe)


do you have this tunic? is it cute on?


----------



## DC-Cutie

luvmy3girls said:


> do you have this tunic? is it cute on?


 
yes, I ended up getting it in 2 colors and it's very cute.  I like it because you can wear it straight or belted.


----------



## alex.losee

MichelleAntonia said:


> *alex-* when is that cardigan from!?


last summer!


----------



## luvmy3girls

thanks DC


----------



## Needanotherbag

Anyone seen this necklace in their store yet?  I think its a must have for me...

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/jewelry/necklaces/PRDOVR~40382/40382.jsp


----------



## klj

^ I just placed my order(so I can use my 25.00 card)- and _almost_ got that one...went with another.
I saw it on a person in the catalog today..(there are oddly no pics on someone's neck on the website..not helpful)
I hope I'm not sorry about the one I got!

ETA..here's a pic..I didn't see it before.
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/jewelry.jsp


----------



## DC-Cutie

I don't have either mesh necklace, but I did get one last year with mesh and the only gripe I had was that it snagged sweaters or shirts - uuggghh!  So now I only wear it with v-necks or open collar shirts


----------



## alex.losee

yup ive seen it. i like it enough


----------



## Needanotherbag

klj said:


> ^ I just placed my order(so I can use my 25.00 card)- and _almost_ got that one...went with another.
> I saw it on a person in the catalog today..(there are oddly no pics on someone's neck on the website..not helpful)
> I hope I'm not sorry about the one I got!
> 
> ETA..here's a pic..I didn't see it before.
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/jewelry.jsp



Thanks for the link to the pic...what's funny is that in the pic it's shown as a choker length, but the description says it's 18 inches...hmmmmm...gonna have to check that out in the store.  What necklace did you end up with?


----------



## Needanotherbag

DC-Cutie said:


> I don't have either mesh necklace, but I did get one last year with mesh and the only gripe I had was that it snagged sweaters or shirts - uuggghh!  So now I only wear it with v-necks or open collar shirts



Oh that's really good to know!  I'll have to be careful if I end up getting this!


----------



## klj

Needanotherbag said:


> Thanks for the link to the pic...what's funny is that in the pic it's shown as a choker length, but the description says it's 18 inches...hmmmmm...gonna have to check that out in the store.  What necklace did you end up with?



I got this one..I'm not usually a gold person..so I got the silverish colored on with darker stones.
http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_...302024148&nav_type=PRMNAV&bmUID=1296486969405


----------



## r1ta_s

Is the 50% off sale items still going on in-stores?

Thanks!


----------



## yellow08

r1ta_s said:


> Is the 50% off sale items still going on in-stores?
> 
> Thanks!



Not at my B&M...


----------



## luvmy3girls

no..its over


----------



## r1ta_s

Thanks for the quick responses


----------



## brintee

Does anyone have a code to spare? I would really appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## tomz_grl

Got the new spring Hollywood catalog last night, and holy hell they are PROUD of their jeans... Are they really worth that?

Does anyone have the Irena Gladiator Wedges? I'm thinking of ordering them and wondered if they were as cute in person.


----------



## Vinyl

So I received the lady-day coat in the mail today!  I ordered 6P in dark cypress... OMG, the color is SO gorgeous!  Really well made coat too.  Unfortunately, the lady-day just doesn't match me since it seems much too structured & formal.  I guess you could say I have a "young" face, so there was mismatch going on.  The Colletta definitely would've been a better choice, but it's okay.  6P surprisingly fit me -- I think there's enough room for me to wear a thick sweater underneath.

I might just scour eBay for a Colletta.  If 6P fits me well enough to layer underneath, would 4P be too tight of a fit to layer?  Again, I'm short, so I wanted petite sizing so that the length of the coat wouldn't overwhelm my frame, which worries me about regular sizing... but 6P would probably equal 4R, right?  There are 2 Colletta coats right now, both in the same color, just one is 4P and the other is 4R!  Yikes.


----------



## cjy

tomz_grl said:


> Got the new spring Hollywood catalog last night, and holy hell they are PROUD of their jeans... Are they really worth that?
> 
> Does anyone have the Irena Gladiator Wedges? I'm thinking of ordering them and wondered if they were as cute in person.


 I want them too!


----------



## alex.losee

Guess what I got today?! The Maritime dress!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Will post pics tomorrow


----------



## surlygirl

j crew strikes again! a few sequin pieces that i have been stalking popped up today so i pounced. wanted to wait for another percentage off of the sale, but haven't been able to find these pieces so i bought them anyway. *shakes fist at jenna lyons*


----------



## DC-Cutie

surlygirl said:


> j crew strikes again! a few sequin pieces that i have been stalking popped up today so i pounced. wanted to wait for another percentage off of the sale, but haven't been able to find these pieces so i bought them anyway. *shakes fist at jenna lyons*


 
are we sequin twins, again??


----------



## DC-Cutie

I had to pounce too, *Surly*.  The Lolli pant popped back up :






Funny though, when I searched by name it came up in the full price section.  However, skimming through the sale section it also came up over there...  glad I double checked.  Deal would  have been even sweeter with addtional percentage off **big azz sigh**


----------



## jordanjordan

I just got some zip front flats in the green color and the cece flats in black.  LOVE the cece flats.  They fit amazingly and are super comfortable, even more so than my older J.Crew flats from 2 years ago.  The Zip Front flats don't have elastic and seem really wide and stretched out.  I really like the style and color so I am debating whether or not to keep them anyway, but they seem a lot cheaper than the black ones.


----------



## burb3rrylov3r

There's a new pair of amazing black and white oxford flats in the catalogue

Link here:http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/shoes/ballets/PRDOVR~36226/36226.jsp






Are they tts? worth the money? should I order them in 2 sizes to know what size I am and then return and wait for sale? do they make it to sale? I feel like that's a lot to pay for flats.


----------



## DC-Cutie

^honestly, I feel that since J. Crew started adding rubber bottoms, the quality of the overall shoe seems to have diminished.  I can't really explain it.  Also they don't fit the same as the leather sole flats.

Flats do go on sale (that's the only time I purchase them).


----------



## burb3rrylov3r

thanks for the quick response DC-Cutie! I just love the look of these flats. I wish I could try them on. Do stores carry this type of shoe or just the regular ones?


----------



## DC-Cutie

burb3rrylov3r said:


> thanks for the quick response DC-Cutie! I just love the look of these flats. I wish I could try them on. Do stores carry this type of shoe or just the regular ones?


 
You're welcome   these flats are very cute, the contrasting colors are very classic.

it depends, when you look at items online it will tell you if it's online only or avail in stores as well.  But not every store carries shoes or if they do only partial.


----------



## yellow08

DC-Cutie said:


> I had to pounce too, *Surly*.  The Lolli pant popped back up :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny though, when I searched by name it came up in the full price section.  However, skimming through the sale section it also came up over there...  glad I double checked.  Deal would  have been even sweeter with addtional percentage off **big azz sigh**



Lolli pant twins
I love them!


----------



## DC-Cutie

yellow08 said:


> Lolli pant twins
> I love them!


 
Yayyy!!!!   Would you mind posting a pic? because the model is hardly providing me with any inspiration - LOL


----------



## yellow08

I love them but I have yet to wear them bc (they are little snug:shame:-hence my siggy) 
I can tell you they are not thick and can be worn well into the spring. And they appear a tad bit brighter online.

I normally create "looks" when I get new items and I've paired them a number of ways:

-w/black tissue turtleneck and JC necklace

-I paired it w/this shirt (I have both colors but I like the look with the white shirt) http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/shirtstops/casualshirts/PRDOVR~33933/99102188584/ENE~1+2+3+22+4294967294+20~~~20+17+4294967139~90~~~~~~~/33933.jsp

-I paired them w/white tee w/out a jean jacket (w/bold JC necklace)

-They are cute paired w/Chambray shirt (sleeves rolled up and JC jewelry)

-I also paired them with the Drapery Sequin Tee (in dark shadow) w/black patent CL-Super cute!!!!!

Because of the belt loops they can be worn with a number of skinny belts or w/out. 

However, I can take IRL pic when I get home so you can get a better pic of the color.


----------



## Needanotherbag

I'm absolutely in love with these too!  Not sure if I can hold out for them to go on sale though...have you tried calling CS and asking how they run?  




burb3rrylov3r said:


> There's a new pair of amazing black and white oxford flats in the catalogue
> 
> Link here:http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/shoes/ballets/PRDOVR~36226/36226.jsp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are they tts? worth the money? should I order them in 2 sizes to know what size I am and then return and wait for sale? do they make it to sale? I feel like that's a lot to pay for flats.


----------



## tomz_grl

I ordered the Irena wedges in anchor grey and the Lula spiked ballet flats in vintage fatigue and used the 20% off code in the catalogue. I was a little bummed that I couldn't use the 20% off and the free shipping code (their shipping is outrageous). 

This is my first time trying any of their shoes. I hope I like them.


----------



## jordanjordan

Their shoes are fantastic... but I am really mad at J.Crew right now.  I ordered two orders from the red phone over the weekend (shoes and then I ordered a sweater because the one in the store had a hole in it).  The shoes shipped Monday and I got them Tuesday, which is normal because I live 1 day from the distribution center.  It is now Thursday evening and the sweater has STILL not shipped.  It has been 4 business days and they cannot get 1 single sweater out?  I order with J.Crew a lot because the stuff gets to me so quickly, but if it is going to take them 4 days to throw a sweater in a box I am done ordering.  They gave me the speech how they have 6 business days to get it to me so then I would get it Monday, but if it doesn't ship tomorrow I obviously won't be getting it monday even if they overnight it.  Why is it so hard to put something in a box and send it on its' way?  Is anyone else experiencing slow shipping times?  This was a full price item, if it was a final sale order I'd understand maybe a 1 day delay but 4 days (and counting) to ship on a full price item is insane.


----------



## klj

^Could it be the weather? I know I'm waiting on some things that are held up because of it.


----------



## luvmy3girls

whats the best blazer that looks cute with jeans...casual? there are so many different styles..cant decide just by looking at them online. I'm looking for one in navy or black. thanks


----------



## tomz_grl

^This one in black is really cute with jeans...
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_feature/NewArrivals/jacketsblazers/PRDOVR~35586/35586.jsp


----------



## klj

^ That one is very cute!


----------



## luvmy3girls

really cute


----------



## luvmy3girls

what do you think about the school boy blazer in navy, the one with the gold buttons? that was the one that I was considering. sorry..dont know how to post a link


----------



## DC-Cutie

^ great choice.  You can't go wrong with the schoolboy or even the Thandie:

http://www.jcrew.com/index.jsp?bmFo...Hash=39a009244b0bebd577f8887fbf254b57afa65934

J crew REALLY needs to get back to 2007, when they came out with the Lexington jackets.  I ended up getting them in every color - LOL....


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Which is the blazer that has the white with blue pinstripe lining? They were all over the mannequins a few weeks back. I can't ever find it online because I can't see the lining. The ones on display were gray...


----------



## cjy

burb3rrylov3r said:


> There's a new pair of amazing black and white oxford flats in the catalogue
> 
> Link here:http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/shoes/ballets/PRDOVR~36226/36226.jsp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are they tts? worth the money? should I order them in 2 sizes to know what size I am and then return and wait for sale? do they make it to sale? I feel like that's a lot to pay for flats.


 Love these!


----------



## tomz_grl

^Agreed that you can never go wrong with a schoolboy blazer. 

The one I suggested is the one from the new catalog page 14. They paired it with the linen henley tank in black and white strip, the cloud nine wash matchstick jeans (that I still can't wrap my head around them being worth what they are charging) and the Irena gladiator wedges that I ordered and can't wait to get.  The whole outfit is really cute!


----------



## DC-Cutie

30% off !!!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

MichelleAntonia said:


> Which is the blazer that has the white with blue pinstripe lining? They were all over the mannequins a few weeks back. I can't ever find it online because I can't see the lining. The ones on display were gray...


 
are you referring to this blazer:


----------



## DC-Cutie

Thanks so much   I need to start creating looks, when I purchase pieces...  


yellow08 said:


> I love them but I have yet to wear them bc (they are little snug:shame:-hence my siggy)
> I can tell you they are not thick and can be worn well into the spring. And they appear a tad bit brighter online.
> 
> I normally create "looks" when I get new items and I've paired them a number of ways:
> 
> -w/black tissue turtleneck and JC necklace
> 
> -I paired it w/this shirt (I have both colors but I like the look with the white shirt) http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/shirtstops/casualshirts/PRDOVR~33933/99102188584/ENE~1+2+3+22+4294967294+20~~~20+17+4294967139~90~~~~~~~/33933.jsp
> 
> -I paired them w/white tee w/out a jean jacket (w/bold JC necklace)
> 
> -They are cute paired w/Chambray shirt (sleeves rolled up and JC jewelry)
> 
> -I also paired them with the Drapery Sequin Tee (in dark shadow) w/black patent CL-Super cute!!!!!
> 
> Because of the belt loops they can be worn with a number of skinny belts or w/out.
> 
> However, I can take IRL pic when I get home so you can get a better pic of the color.


----------



## tomz_grl

DC-Cutie said:


> 30% off !!!!!


 
What is?

NM...I see now.


----------



## DC-Cutie

tomz_grl said:


> What is?


 
sale items and factory


----------



## tomz_grl

Is it an extra 30% off the discounted price?


----------



## klj

I'm kind of irritated with J Crew too..and how they are handling the shipping/weather related issues with pat short answers..just called and they were kind of rude.
My tracking has said " A label has been created but UPS does not have it in their possession"..since 2/1/11. I would think by now they would have it "in their possession" somewhere. Ugh.


----------



## jordanjordan

klj said:


> ^Could it be the weather? I know I'm waiting on some things that are held up because of it.



The other order I placed on the same day shipped Monday, from the same place, so I don't think so.  And it was 70 degrees where I live on Wednesday, which is only a couple of hours from there... I'm not aware of any inclement weather in Virginia this week.


----------



## klj

^ Oh..then that can't be it for yours..hmmm.  I wonder what HUB mine came out of( is there more than one?)..as they are claiming weather issues..and it looks like it hasn't even left yet.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I start to worry after a week.  You ordered it this Monday past, correct?


----------



## luvmy3girls

DC-Cutie said:


> are you referring to this blazer:


 I think that was the one that I was considering!! Love this


----------



## futurewoman

Taking a gamble on the black Eyelash tweed blazer:

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_feature/NewArrivals/jacketsblazers/PRDOVR~34726/34726.jsp

It's $210 after the code...still not a _steal_, but I've been searching for a chic tweed jacket and I've always loved my J. Crew outerwear. 

It wasn't carried in my store...does anyone have any experience with it? Positive, I hope


----------



## tomz_grl

^So cute. I love the zippers on the sleeves. Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## janelovesyou

What the heck. I didn't even get an email about the 30% off. Good thing I checked this thread


----------



## cjy

futurewoman said:


> Taking a gamble on the black Eyelash tweed blazer:
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_feature/NewArrivals/jacketsblazers/PRDOVR~34726/34726.jsp
> 
> It's $210 after the code...still not a _steal_, but I've been searching for a chic tweed jacket and I've always loved my J. Crew outerwear.
> 
> It wasn't carried in my store...does anyone have any experience with it? Positive, I hope


 I love it. let us know when you get it.


----------



## jordanjordan

DC-Cutie said:


> I start to worry after a week.  You ordered it this Monday past, correct?



I ordered last Saturday, and it's 4:45 on Friday afternoon.  I am one day from the facility, so unless it ships in the next 15 minutes it is not going to be here within the "3-6 business days" they keep harping about.  Maybe if I call back after 5 they will finally believe me obviously it is lost or something!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

DC-Cutie said:


> are you referring to this blazer:




It MIGHT be. I recall seeing only gray, but I think the button and cut were the same.


----------



## jordanjordan

Now that it is finally the 5th day of not shipping they were willing to listen to my concern about the unshipped order and provided a satisfactory resolution.  I felt like I was banging my head against a wall for days and then they provide the excellent customer service that I used to expect from them.  I guess my love/hate relationship with the Crew continues...


----------



## klj

^ Oh good..glad they are resolving it for you. I think I might have the same issue...


----------



## Needanotherbag

Hi ladies  - 

I got to see the mesh knot necklace in person, and am debating which color to get.  The gold is very muted, and the silver is kind of matte.  I love both, but I wear mostly silver and white gold.  The necklace overall is made very well, and looks so great on.  

Is it just my store, or are most of the stores kind of empty.  It looked like it had a reset, but then as I looked closer, the had displayed each item 2 to 3 times throughout the store to make it look like they had a lot of merchandise, when really there was not much there...


----------



## DC-Cutie

maybe there is some issues with shipping.  I placed an order this morning (around 8am) and I've already received a shipment notification.  Placed an order earlier this week (feb 2nd), still haven't received a notification...


----------



## jordanjordan

DC-Cutie said:


> maybe there is some issues with shipping.  I placed an order this morning (around 8am) and I've already received a shipment notification.  Placed an order earlier this week (feb 2nd), still haven't received a notification...



Very strange... I hope yours doesn't get delayed like mine did.  I've always found that sale and final sale purchases tend to take a day or two more, but all of my stuff was full price (shame on me for buying full price, haha).

They used to be very reliable- things would ship the day after ordering and I'd have within 1 day.  Lately it's rare for things to ship the next day, it's usually 2 days but I've had up to 3 or 4 before this week which was 5!


----------



## Lexgal

I hit the JCrew clearance store this afternoon.  I picked up the black pixie pants for $26 and a navy and a black cashmere crew neck sweater for $30 each !  Love that store.


----------



## burb3rrylov3r

jcrew clearance stores? what are thooosee!!!?


----------



## Lexgal

burb3rrylov3r said:


> jcrew clearance stores? what are thooosee!!!?



It is located near/at the distribution center. It is a wonderful store.  If you are patient you can get great deals.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^Like where!?!?


----------



## jordanjordan

MichelleAntonia said:


> ^Like where!?!?



The main one is in Lynchburg, VA (there are two clearance stores there), and I think there's one somewhere in NC but I forget the name.  The Lynchburg stores are amazing!  I live 3 hours away and was just telling DF we need to make a pilgrimage up there soon.

Has anyone gotten the matinee trench or tried it on in stores?  I really like it and wnat to replace my rain coat with it.  Thoughts?

Also, has anyone seen a silver locket at their stores?  I went to order one last night and they are sold out!!


----------



## Lexgal

I think the NC one is in Winston Salem. If you live near Lynchburg, I live about an hour away, they have tons of cashmere and winter coats.  They also have a nice selection of jeans and slacks. Also boots.


----------



## DC-Cutie

the NC one in Arden, near Ashville.


----------



## Needanotherbag

jordanjordan said:


> The main one is in Lynchburg, VA (there are two clearance stores there), and I think there's one somewhere in NC but I forget the name.  The Lynchburg stores are amazing!  I live 3 hours away and was just telling DF we need to make a pilgrimage up there soon.
> 
> Has anyone gotten the matinee trench or tried it on in stores?  I really like it and wnat to replace my rain coat with it.  Thoughts?
> 
> Also, has anyone seen a silver locket at their stores?  I went to order one last night and they are sold out!!



Oh no!  I ordered the silver locket on Friday, and still no ship notification, anyone want to place bets on whether or not I'll get the "out of stock" phone call on that one?


----------



## jordanjordan

Needanotherbag said:


> Oh no!  I ordered the silver locket on Friday, and still no ship notification, anyone want to place bets on whether or not I'll get the "out of stock" phone call on that one?



I hope not- good luck!  If it doesn't pop back tomorrow morning, I'm going to have them do a WFIFY.  My local store only has the gold one, they never got silver, so I'm hoping it isn't online only or something.


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^my store didnt get either of them (though it doesnt surprise me, my store rarely gets any of the items I like online)  I checked the ship status and it says "released" whatever that means...hope it pops back for you!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Ahhh, sometimes I hate being in California! I'd LOVE to go to a clearance store!


----------



## jordanjordan

Those of you in the DC/NOVA area- what are the best stores?  The stores closest to me (Richmond/Norfolk) are awful and DF and I are thinking about making a day of it and heading to DC.  We want to hit at least 3 J.Crews.  A friend of mine said the Georgetown store is awesome, and I like the Tyson's store, any other suggestions?

DF is looking for blazers, ties, shirts mostly; and I like shoes, jackets, and blouses.


----------



## DC-Cutie

jordanjordan said:


> Those of you in the DC/NOVA area- what are the best stores?  The stores closest to me (Richmond/Norfolk) are awful and DF and I are thinking about making a day of it and heading to DC.  We want to hit at least 3 J.Crews.  A friend of mine said the Georgetown store is awesome, and I like the Tyson's store, any other suggestions?
> 
> DF is looking for blazers, ties, shirts mostly; and I like shoes, jackets, and blouses.



My Top store is Georgetown, Tyson's next and Chevy Chase.  Not sure when you're coming but I know the Pentagon City store will be closed at the end of Feb for a week or 2 due to renovations.

If you need an SA for Georgetown or Tyson's PM me.


----------



## jordanjordan

DC-Cutie said:


> My Top store is Georgetown, Tyson's next and Chevy Chase.  Not sure when you're coming but I know the Pentagon City store will be closed at the end of Feb for a week or 2 due to renovations.
> 
> If you need an SA for Georgetown or Tyson's PM me.



Thanks!  Probably in the next week or two, I will be sure to go to all three of those!  Looking forward to a full day of J.Crew, haha.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Am so surprised, but got a shipping confirmation today on my silver locket!!


----------



## klj

^ Did you get the mesh necklace too?


----------



## Needanotherbag

klj said:


> ^ Did you get the mesh necklace too?



I still can't decide on it, so am going to wait until there's a sale... Did you get yours yet?


----------



## jordanjordan

Needanotherbag said:


> Am so surprised, but got a shipping confirmation today on my silver locket!!



LUCKY!  I have been checking every morning and now it is sold out in gold too.  I asked them to do a find it for me and within an hour they said they couldn't.

Has anyone seen a silver locket at their store??


----------



## DC-Cutie

a first ever for DC-Cutie: My order was *CANCELLED *, no lolli pant for me


----------



## yellow08

DC-Cutie said:


> a first ever for DC-Cutie: My order was *CANCELLED *, no lolli pant for me


Are you freakin kidding me
I'm soooo sorry to hear that DC!


----------



## missmollypolly

jordanjordan said:


> Those of you in the DC/NOVA area- what are the best stores?  The stores closest to me (Richmond/Norfolk) are awful and DF and I are thinking about making a day of it and heading to DC.  We want to hit at least 3 J.Crews.  A friend of mine said the Georgetown store is awesome, and I like the Tyson's store, any other suggestions?
> 
> DF is looking for blazers, ties, shirts mostly; and I like shoes, jackets, and blouses.



I really like the Chevy Chase/Friendship Heights store.  The one at Tysons II is also good and generally has a pretty good sale section as well.


----------



## DC-Cutie

yellow08 said:


> Are you freakin kidding me
> I'm soooo sorry to hear that DC!


 
I'm so hurt...  but on the other hand, I looked at my account after I placed the call to inquire about my order and I have a $50 gift card coming my way  I guess it's a consolation gift for my Lolli Pant loss


----------



## DC-Cutie

duplicate


----------



## Needanotherbag

jordanjordan said:


> LUCKY!  I have been checking every morning and now it is sold out in gold too.  I asked them to do a find it for me and within an hour they said they couldn't.
> 
> Has anyone seen a silver locket at their store??



I'm sorry, I'm bummed for you...perhaps it will pop back online for you soon, I'll keep a lookout...


----------



## Needanotherbag

DC-Cutie said:


> a first ever for DC-Cutie: My order was *CANCELLED *, no lolli pant for me



Thats so lame...I've had it happen to me a few times and its so disappointing.  They usually call me and let me know, and its always for an item I had really wanted...


----------



## klj

Well I got my order today and they sent me the wrong necklace...(sent the gold and not the other) I'm going to return it any way..its cool looking but the stones are lots bigger than I anticipated. Shirt is going back too. Oh well


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^How frustrating!  What is going on with J Crew lately?  

Now I'm going to worry that they sent the wrong necklace to me too...


----------



## cjy

klj said:


> Well I got my order today and they sent me the wrong necklace...(sent the gold and not the other) I'm going to return it any way..its cool looking but the stones are lots bigger than I anticipated. Shirt is going back too. Oh well


 Sorry for that. Nothing worse that waiting for a package, and getting all excited as you open it only to be let down.
 What shirt did you decide on and why is it going back?
If you don't mind me asking, of course.


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Klj *- sorry to hear about your mix-up.  So disappointing isn't it? 

Well, as luck would have it, the lolli pants that were cancelled popped up this morning.  Crossed my fingers, called customer service and placed the order AGAIN!  Wish me luck, girls


----------



## jordanjordan

Please if anyone sees a silver locket let me know!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

jordanjordan said:


> Please if anyone sees a silver locket let me know!!


 
can you post a pic or provide an item number?


----------



## cjy

DC-Cutie said:


> *Klj *- sorry to hear about your mix-up. So disappointing isn't it?
> 
> Well, as luck would have it, the lolli pants that were cancelled popped up this morning. Crossed my fingers, called customer service and placed the order AGAIN! Wish me luck, girls


 Good luvk!!


----------



## klj

cjy said:


> Sorry for that. Nothing worse that waiting for a package, and getting all excited as you open it only to be let down.
> What shirt did you decide on and why is it going back?
> If you don't mind me asking, of course.


 
I got this~
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/knitstees/shortsleevetees/PRDOVR~37810/37810.jsp

in grey...love the buttons in the back. I ended up sizing down due to reviews to an XS...(I wish I tried the XS and the XXS it runs big and a bit boxy but not bad..def. long enough which is a plus. I didn't love the stripes for some reason and might consider it in a solid color...probably white...lol


----------



## cjy

Oh that is cute!^^


----------



## cjy

Has anyone seen the Avenelle cut out wedges?? I think they are the cutest things! I can see them in my closet.


----------



## Brandless

This is really weird. For several weeks now I've been stalking the stadium cloth peacoat in warm taupe. Always, my size was sold out in most colors but black. Then today on a whim I decided to check the website and my size is available in all the colors. Hope I won't regret buying it on final sale.


----------



## DC-Cutie

had to go for throwback J. Crew today, this dress is from 2008 (still had the tags on - damn shame):


----------



## cjy

Cute DC!! Love the pop of color !!


----------



## choozen1ne

very cute outfit ^


----------



## yoonieyang

klj said:


> I'm kind of irritated with J Crew too..and how they are handling the shipping/weather related issues with pat short answers..just called and they were kind of rude.
> My tracking has said " A label has been created but UPS does not have it in their possession"..since 2/1/11. I would think by now they would have it "in their possession" somewhere. Ugh.



I made an order last Friday (2/4), it shipped Monday, and when I track it, I get the same thing about the label being created but UPS not having it in their possession! I'm getting kind of antsy because it's the first time J. Crew's been like this for me. Usually I get my things within 2 days, but I do live in a suburb of Chicago, where the snow hit pretty bad last week... UGH! Have you received your package yet?


----------



## jordanjordan

DC-Cutie said:


> can you post a pic or provide an item number?



http://www.jcrew.com/womens_categor...~15~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~locket/41500.jsp

This, in silver.  I want it so bad I check every morning!!

You won't regret the staidum peacoat to the poster who asked.  I wish I had bought one.


----------



## klj

^^ Love that! I've never even seen it on the site...


----------



## klj

yoonieyang said:


> I made an order last Friday (2/4), it shipped Monday, and when I track it, I get the same thing about the label being created but UPS not having it in their possession! I'm getting kind of antsy because it's the first time J. Crew's been like this for me. Usually I get my things within 2 days, but I do live in a suburb of Chicago, where the snow hit pretty bad last week... UGH! Have you received your package yet?



I did get it ...finally!


----------



## yoonieyang

klj said:


> I did get it ...finally!



Did it take forever?


----------



## True*Fidelity

Just stumbled upon this thread....I love JCrew's CrewCut line for kids 
DD wearing one of their dresses:


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

*^^^ very cute!*

That's a great outfit, *DC*!

Today, I purchased the lace skirt that I mentioned earlier!  (plus another skirt and a top lol)  

Hopefully, I'll have some pics to share soon.


----------



## yellow08

*True*, your daughter looks adorable in her Crewcut dress.
*DC, *very cute!


----------



## klj

I returned my online necklace and shirt purchase and exchanged for this bracelet.
I love it!
http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_...302024032&nav_type=PRMNAV&bmUID=1297455174738


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Jordan* - I'll be on the lookout for the locket...

Thank for the compliments on my outfit 

last but not least, *LOLLI PANTS* HAVE ARRIVED   The color is TDF, much prettier in person.


----------



## Needanotherbag

klj said:


> I returned my online necklace and shirt purchase and exchanged for this bracelet.
> I love it!
> http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_...302024032&nav_type=PRMNAV&bmUID=1297455174738



Oh thats soo pretty!  My necklace and sweaters are supposed to arrive today - shipping took so long!


----------



## klj

^ Is it that amazing locket that your getting? So pretty.....


----------



## klj

DC-Cutie said:


> *Jordan* - I'll be on the lookout for the locket...
> 
> Thank for the compliments on my outfit
> 
> last but not least, *LOLLI PANTS* HAVE ARRIVED   The color is TDF, much prettier in person.



I've got to see these pants!


----------



## Tamarind

alex.losee said:


> Guess what I got today?! The Maritime dress!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Will post pics tomorrow [/QUOTE
> 
> How did the dress fit? What size did you get?  Do you like the fabric?  Do you like it belted or not?
> Thank you in advance...you can see I really like this dress.


----------



## Needanotherbag

klj said:


> ^ Is it that amazing locket that your getting? So pretty.....



Yep - it arrived and  I LOVE it!  I also got two light sweaters for spring and they fit really well, especially for the sale price I got them for.


----------



## klj

Yay! Its really a great piece..congrats!...and the sweaters too Its nice when everything works!


----------



## jordanjordan

Headed to some DC Crews today!  Thanks for the tips, I'll let you know what I score!!


----------



## jordanjordan

DC was fabulous!

The Georgetown store is HUGE but the service was horrible.  Every time I asked the SA if something came in another size/color or if they had a particular item she said "I don't know".  I got a few things with the knit/tee promo, with my student discount added in they were good prices.

The Tysons Galeria store was AMAZING.  Lots of stuff and excellent customer service.  It's also closer to my house so I'll be going back there I think.  I got the new black/white skirt with the black grosgrain waist and the driftwood schoolboy blazer.  I JUST saw that on the factory site they have a similar blazer (though not schoolboy) that is gray, which is what I wanted, so I'm ordering that now to compare.


----------



## DC-Cutie

^ sorry to hear about your Georgetown experience.  My uber-fabulous SA is still out on leave (I'll be so glad when she returns).  They've had a big turn-over of SAs in the last 2 months...

But, glad to hear Tyson's worked out well for you.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

DC-Cutie said:


> had to go for throwback J. Crew today, this dress is from 2008 (still had the tags on - damn shame):



cute outfit DC! I wanted that dress- Is that called sarengeti?  I think I also have that cardi.


----------



## Needanotherbag

*jordan* - the silver heirloom locket is back online - hurry!!


----------



## jordanjordan

Needanotherbag said:


> *jordan* - the silver heirloom locket is back online - hurry!!



Thank you!  It says expected to ship 4/14- I haven't ordered anything back ordered before I don't think.  How likely is it that it will really ship?  How likely is it that it will take longer?  Should I just wait and see or order it now and hope for the best?  And will they charge my card now or later?


----------



## klj

^ I would just order it and see what happens...nothing to lose
Usually they charge you when it ships...and it may ship sooner.


----------



## True*Fidelity

Thanks, *WhitleyGilbert *and *yellow08*


----------



## Needanotherbag

jordanjordan said:


> Thank you!  It says expected to ship 4/14- I haven't ordered anything back ordered before I don't think.  How likely is it that it will really ship?  How likely is it that it will take longer?  Should I just wait and see or order it now and hope for the best?  And will they charge my card now or later?



Every time I've backordered something it ends up shipping a week or two earlier than promised, I'd order it!  You'll love it, I wore mine yesterday and a couple of people asked me where I got it and were really surprised when I said J Crew.


----------



## cjy

^^ How big is the actual locket????


----------



## Needanotherbag

cjy said:


> ^^ How big is the actual locket????



Maybe a little over an inch long by half an inch wide?  Its really cute and the chain is a nice length and sturdy.


----------



## cjy

^ Thanks!


----------



## J_L33

DC-Cutie said:


> *Jordan* - I'll be on the lookout for the locket...
> 
> Thank for the compliments on my outfit
> 
> last but not least, *LOLLI PANTS* HAVE ARRIVED   The color is TDF, much prettier in person.



HOW?! The lolli pants were sold-out since forever!


----------



## J_L33

We should take a petition and ask them to bring back the lolli pants.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

I can't wait to see how you wear the lolli pants *DC*.

My two new skirts (and a shirt, that I will be returning):

I plan to wear this one with a chambray shirt, as I saw it styled in-store.  You can see the color better in the close-up.  It's a deep purple.
















and 

Don't know how I'll wear this one just yet. I simply couldn't resist it though.


----------



## Eclipse4

Whitley - So cute! I have the gray skirt and wanted to get the lilac one so bad but didn't want to pay full price. Ugh, now you're making me want to get it now.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Thanks *Eclipse4*.  The second (lilac) skirt is on sale at my store for $59.99.


----------



## Eclipse4

Thanks! I'll probably stop at J Crew tomorrow. I haven't been there in a week and a half. Should have known it would be on sale already.


----------



## Tamarind

Just want to let anyone here who is interested know that I ordered and today tried on the Maritime dress in XS.  It's a very popular dress and sizes XXS and XS are now back ordered until May.  I will be returning mine because I find the fabric too thick and the inside seams in the sleeves a bit scratchy.  The blue/white stripes are beautiful.  I've seen other reviewers (on blogs about J Crew) comment that the dress is shapeless and too short.  I agree with them.  An XXS would be a better cut for my figure, but then I think it would be way short even unbelted as a tunic dress.  Even the XS is short, especially since I have to belt it to get any shape out of it, coming up to mid-thigh for me (I am 5 - 2 1/2, 114 lbs).  It feels kind of beach-y to me, but then the fabric is too thick for that purpose.  It's a very cute looking dress for $78, but for me it's neither here nor there so it's going back.


----------



## DC-Cutie

J_L33 said:


> HOW?! The lolli pants were sold-out since forever!



Girl, I was stalking the site EVERYDAY, a few times a day even.  Then all of a sudden, they popped up!



J_L33 said:


> We should take a petition and ask them to bring back the lolli pants.



I concur!

*Whitley* - I love the tiered skirt on you, not feeling the purple skirt.  Reminds me of cupcake frosting and the shape is kinda odd...

*Tamarind* - thanks for the review. I was thinking about that dress and found a perfect dupe at H&M for $20.


----------



## Tamarind

DC-Cutie, thanks for letting me know about the H&M possibility.  I will have to check it out!


----------



## DC-Cutie

^ you're welcome.

Ok, so I'm not trying to enable   But, you girls NEED, repeat NEED this belt in your life: tri-buckle belt

this blogger is seen wearing it, but you really have to see it in person to get the whole look.


----------



## klj

^ That's a cool belt..


----------



## cjy

Wow it is not available online any more.^


----------



## DC-Cutie

cjy said:


> Wow it is not available online any more.^



I picked it up in-store and right now all full-priced belts are an additional $10 off.  I was shocked by the price $78 (before promo), but I think it's a good investment.


----------



## jordanjordan

So what do ya'll htink of the driftwood schoolboy blazer?  I bought it but I am not sure if it is a keeper.  I ordered it in the gray color and took that back already because it is SO dark it looks black, and I really wasn't looking for a black blazer right now.

I love the fit and look and material, but my only problem is the color.  I wish it was a grayer color instead of a taupey light brown  mixed with the white.  I am really pale and I have always hated "khaki" tones on me because it really washes me out combined with my hair color which is a light orangey brown.

Anyone know when the new stuff comes out?  I want them to come out with a lightweight navy or gay schoolboy blazer.  I love the wool navy one but I want something for spring and that is just to hot.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I think the wrinkle factor is swaying me away from the Driftwood blazer.

What about this: Double-breasted Bonnie blazer


----------



## cjy

Ladies, can anyone give any advice on the Thomas Mason shirts for J Crew? Are they worth the money? I want a classic white shirt and I have eyed these for a while but have never seen in person.
Also, does anyone one have the oxford flats? I love them but on the fence as to what all I would wear them with. They are so classic though!! Oh decisions! 
TIA!!!!


----------



## cjy

DC-Cutie said:


> I picked it up in-store and right now all full-priced belts are an additional $10 off. I was shocked by the price $78 (before promo), but I think it's a good investment.


 It is!!!! You can never go wrong with a great belt!!


----------



## luvmy3girls

Real quick..about to place an order....do any of you have the sequin sweatshirt? if so..how is it? is it slouchy or fitted? cute?? thanks


----------



## luvmy3girls

^^disregard..it sold out as I was trying to decide..


----------



## yellow08

luvmy3girls said:


> Real quick..about to place an order....do any of you have the sequin sweatshirt? if so..how is it? is it slouchy or fitted? cute?? thanks


Which one?


----------



## luvmy3girls

^i couldnt figure out how to post the link :/ oh well!


----------



## jordanjordan

DC-Cutie said:


> I think the wrinkle factor is swaying me away from the Driftwood blazer.
> 
> What about this: Double-breasted Bonnie blazer



Mine is really wrinkly, I hadn't thought about that.  The Bonnie blazer is super cute but I think the double breasted makes it a little more dressy than I was looking for, and it's wool.  Why is everything wool!  I want something that will last me through until May, that I can wear as a jacket on cool evenings or as a third piece during the day until it gets too hot.

The driftwood blazer keeps poking me too, it is really scratchy inside if I put it on with something without sleeves.


----------



## DC-Cutie

jordanjordan said:


> Mine is really wrinkly, I hadn't thought about that.  The Bonnie blazer is super cute but I think the double breasted makes it a little more dressy than I was looking for, and it's wool.  Why is everything wool!  I want something that will last me through until May, that I can wear as a jacket on cool evenings or as a third piece during the day until it gets too hot.
> 
> The driftwood blazer keeps poking me too, it is really scratchy inside if I put it on with something without sleeves.



the Bonnie is seasonless wool (similar to their Super 120 and 150 suits), so you can wear it all year round.  I picked up  the black today and ordered it in grey.


----------



## phiphi

hi fellow 'holics! i need sizing help please! sorry in advance for the long post!

i'd like to get a banquette dress in the super 120s. i had one sent to me in a 2 (i live in canada so there are no B&M stores) but it was quite big up top, waist and hips were loose so i returned it. 

all of my jcrew dresses are now too big for me so i have no frame of reference with respect to dresses. i have the boutonniere blazer in a 0 (fits with room for a blouse) and the double serge skirts in 2P and 0 which fit perfectly. i'm a XS in tees and cardis. my 1035 trouser in wool flannel pants are 2P and a bit loose, but the 0P were a weeee bit tight around my waist. so the question is would a 0P in the banquette be too small? thank you!


----------



## jordanjordan

DC-Cutie said:


> the Bonnie is seasonless wool (similar to their Super 120 and 150 suits), so you can wear it all year round.  I picked up  the black today and ordered it in grey.



I figured it was like the 120s, which I for some reason really don't enjoy.  I dress more on the casual end of the J.Crew spectrum (in grad school) and find it a lot easier to dress down something that is more textured or is cotton than the really thin seasonless wool.  That's why I like the driftwood one so much, just the color is strange.


----------



## jordanjordan

phiphi said:


> hi fellow 'holics! i need sizing help please! sorry in advance for the long post!
> 
> i'd like to get a banquette dress in the super 120s. i had one sent to me in a 2 (i live in canada so there are no B&M stores) but it was quite big up top, waist and hips were loose so i returned it.
> 
> all of my jcrew dresses are now too big for me so i have no frame of reference with respect to dresses. i have the boutonniere blazer in a 0 (fits with room for a blouse) and the double serge skirts in 2P and 0 which fit perfectly. i'm a XS in tees and cardis. my 1035 trouser in wool flannel pants are 2P and a bit loose, but the 0P were a weeee bit tight around my waist. so the question is would a 0P in the banquette be too small? thank you!



0P is no smaller than 0, the sleeves and hem are just different lengths (and maybe the darting somewhere else? not sure).  I have found J.Crew suiting dresses to run HUGE.  I wear a 0 in the 120s pants and skirts (and pretty much all other J.Crew bottoms) and I had to get one of the suiting dresses from winter in 0 taken in a LOT.  I would think the 0 would be fine.


----------



## cjy

J crew is being sneaky. They have an online sale ONLY and then they remove a few items from the site. This that were there last night, are gone.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Yep I've noticed that in the past and i find it insulting that they think their customers wouldnt notice...


----------



## trigirl

cjy said:


> J crew is being sneaky. They have an online sale ONLY and then they remove a few items from the site. This that were there last night, are gone.




yep.  I have noticed that too.


----------



## DC-Cutie

cjy said:


> J crew is being sneaky. They have an online sale ONLY and then they remove a few items from the site. This that were there last night, are gone.




Right!  I've posted about that a few times. But I've learned, to save links or search for the item by number/name.


----------



## jordanjordan

DC-Cutie said:


> Right!  I've posted about that a few times. But I've learned, to save links or search for the item by number/name.



Two items I was looking at yesterday have been removed, the matinee trench and something else, but I had them bookmarked!  I also noticed a lot of things are on "promo" for 10 dollars off or so, which means no 20% off.  I will just order them all with the red phone so I get my free shipping which is close to 20% most of the time anyway... you can order red phone items on promo and get free shipping, just not sale right?


----------



## DC-Cutie

jordanjordan said:


> you can order red phone items on promo and get free shipping, just not sale right?



right.  But I've ordered sale items via the red phone and never paid for shipping.  All the SA had to do was waive shipping...


----------



## phiphi

jordanjordan said:


> 0P is no smaller than 0, the sleeves and hem are just different lengths (and maybe the darting somewhere else? not sure). I have found J.Crew suiting dresses to run HUGE. I wear a 0 in the 120s pants and skirts (and pretty much all other J.Crew bottoms) and I had to get one of the suiting dresses from winter in 0 taken in a LOT. I would think the 0 would be fine.


 
thanks *jordan* for your help!


----------



## cjy

DC-Cutie said:


> Right! I've posted about that a few times. But I've learned, to save links or search for the item by number/name.


HA HA I had one item, the oxford ballet flats in my shopping bag and they were still there. I had a link to the Avenelle cutout wedges ( I got black)so I was able to add those to my bag as well. Both of these items were not on the site but I ordered them and got 20%!!!! Take that J. Crew! The flats were back orderded until May so I don't think they will re reduced much in the near future so I grabbed them now. I really want the wedges in the sienna color too but I will wait on those. Very excited.
Do their perfect shirts hold up well? Are they thin? I need one of those as well. Also would love too see the Thomas Mason shirts to see if they are worth the $$. Anyone know??? Cutie, any 411 from you?


----------



## klj

I tried on some thicker leggings the other day with a zipper in the back upper area/they might have been alittle cropped too?...they looked like they were a new item but I can't seem to find them online...any ideas what the name of them might be?
Thanks!
I just found the Pixie pant and think that's it. I tried  the reg. 4 and it seems like the knee area was off if that makes any sense...maybe I need to try the short instead.
Anyone have these?


----------



## jordanjordan

cjy said:


> HA HA I had one item, the oxford ballet flats in my shopping bag and they were still there. I had a link to the Avenelle cutout wedges ( I got black)so I was able to add those to my bag as well. Both of these items were not on the site but I ordered them and got 20%!!!! Take that J. Crew! The flats were back orderded until May so I don't think they will re reduced much in the near future so I grabbed them now. I really want the wedges in the sienna color too but I will wait on those. Very excited.
> Do their perfect shirts hold up well? Are they thin? I need one of those as well. Also would love too see the Thomas Mason shirts to see if they are worth the $$. Anyone know??? Cutie, any 411 from you?




I don't really like the fit of the Thomas Mason shirts and don't find the quality to be any better, so not worth it to me. The perfect shirts hold up really well and I love them.


----------



## jordanjordan

klj said:


> I tried on some thicker leggings the other day with a zipper in the back upper area/they might have been alittle cropped too?...they looked like they were a new item but I can't seem to find them online...any ideas what the name of them might be?
> Thanks!
> I just found the Pixie pant and think that's it. I tried  the reg. 4 and it seems like the knee area was off if that makes any sense...maybe I need to try the short instead.
> Anyone have these?



They are the pixie and they switched the length recently so my store has both and they all say they are regular length but some are shorter than others.  Very weird.


----------



## cjy

jordanjordan said:


> I don't really like the fit of the Thomas Mason shirts and don't find the quality to be any better, so not worth it to me. The perfect shirts hold up really well and I love them.


 Thank you sweetie!!! Your opinion means a lot to me. How do you like the shoes I got??? have you seen them???


----------



## jessdressed

Has anyone tried on the Matinee trench? Thoughts on sizing?


----------



## DC-Cutie

cjy said:


> Also would love too see the Thomas Mason shirts to see if they are worth the $$. Anyone know??? Cutie, any 411 from you?



I have to agree with *Jordan*, the shirts are nice (I actually ordered one so I could feel it & try it on since they aren't in stores), but not worth the money. If you want to spend that money, might as well go to Thomas Pink.

On other J. Crew news, I must have spent a whole heck of a lot last year because I got a personalized card in the mail today from a J. Crew online associate, she is reaching out to be my online PS .

Also, if there are any DC area ladies interested in attending an event on the 25th of February, please PM me. * **there is a 20% discount included  ***


----------



## cjy

I just went to the Thomas Pink sink, yum! 
I may get one of the J. Crew Perfect shirts in a color to see how they are, since they are less. For the cost of the Thomas Mason, I needed to hear a J Crew fan, so thanks However, I want a classic white shirt so TP may be the answer. Thanks!!
Congrats one your card!!!


----------



## jordanjordan

cjy said:


> Thank you sweetie!!! Your opinion means a lot to me. How do you like the shoes I got??? have you seen them???



I haven't seen one of the pairs you mentioned, but the Oxford Ballet Flats are SO cute.  I saw them in store last weekend and had already been lusting after them online.  I am very, very fair skinned and decided that the light color in them was probably not the best color on me, but if they ever go on sale I'm sure I'll be reconsidering them.

I recently got the cece flats and the zip front flats which seem to be of similar construction / silhouette and I love both of those so far (have only worn a couple of times) so I think you'll be happy!


----------



## jordanjordan

jessdressed said:


> Has anyone tried on the Matinee trench? Thoughts on sizing?



I tried it on last weekend, I think it runs about a half size big at most, but the arms are shorter than most J.Crew stuff (though probably about normal length for other retailers).  The hood is pretty big, but I kind of like that.  I was a little disappointed in the feel of the fabric, it was kind of stiff which I wasn't expecting.  I also didn't love the bright shiny silver snaps and zipper, which cheapened it a bit.

That being said, it is really cute and a great length, but I'm going to try and wait it out for sale price.  I think it'd be great with shorts on a rainy day (it's not waterproof either, if you were wondering).


----------



## Eclipse4

DC - Congrats on the card. It's probably a good thing I don't live in DC otherwise I'd be at the event spending away.

Does anyone know if the 25% off red card only happens once a year?


----------



## jordanjordan

Eclipse4 said:


> DC - Congrats on the card. It's probably a good thing I don't live in DC otherwise I'd be at the event spending away.
> 
> Does anyone know if the 25% off red card only happens once a year?



Depends on the year.  I remember getting two within a six month span a few years ago, but I haven't gotten any in a couple of years.  This year there has only been one.


----------



## jessdressed

jordanjordan said:


> I tried it on last weekend, I think it runs about a half size big at most, but the arms are shorter than most J.Crew stuff (though probably about normal length for other retailers).  The hood is pretty big, but I kind of like that.  I was a little disappointed in the feel of the fabric, it was kind of stiff which I wasn't expecting.  I also didn't love the bright shiny silver snaps and zipper, which cheapened it a bit.
> 
> That being said, it is really cute and a great length, but I'm going to try and wait it out for sale price.  I think it'd be great with shorts on a rainy day (it's not waterproof either, if you were wondering).


 
Thanks for your input! I hope I like it. I had to order a petite which I don't think they have in stores. Hopefully the fabric will soften up with time.


----------



## jordanjordan

jessdressed said:


> Thanks for your input! I hope I like it. I had to order a petite which I don't think they have in stores. Hopefully the fabric will soften up with time.



The fabric is very similar to a military jacket they had last fall (except the jacket had some sort of waxed coating), it is almost a canvas type material.  Let us know how you like it!


----------



## Eclipse4

Thx Jordan!


----------



## Tamarind

jordanjordan said:


> I tried it on last weekend, I think it runs about a half size big at most, but the arms are shorter than most J.Crew stuff (though probably about normal length for other retailers).  The hood is pretty big, but I kind of like that.  I was a little disappointed in the feel of the fabric, it was kind of stiff which I wasn't expecting.  I also didn't love the bright shiny silver snaps and zipper, which cheapened it a bit.
> 
> That being said, it is really cute and a great length, but I'm going to try and wait it out for sale price.  I think it'd be great with shorts on a rainy day (it's not waterproof either, if you were wondering).



jordanjordan, thank you for this...I was just thinking about this coat myself.  Now I think I will probably have to pass on it because I want it to be at least water-resistant if not waterproof.  
Does the hood stay on?  
I really don't understand why they can't make it waterproof.  Just seems kind of lame to call it a trench and even put a hood on it if it isn't.


----------



## jordanjordan

Tamarind said:


> jordanjordan, thank you for this...I was just thinking about this coat myself.  Now I think I will probably have to pass on it because I want it to be at least water-resistant if not waterproof.
> Does the hood stay on?
> I really don't understand why they can't make it waterproof.  Just seems kind of lame to call it a trench and even put a hood on it if it isn't.



I don't think the hood is detachable.  I am not sure if it would be water-resistant.  It's thick and a canvas type fabric so I imagine it would be fine if it was a light drizzle or if you were carrying an umbrella anyway.


----------



## burb3rrylov3r

I tried on the flats I asked about a few pages back. Lots of toe cleavage and the front of the shoe hurt my feet during my fitting room session. Wallet is breathing a lot easier though


----------



## shirin

Does anybody have the Leighton dress? If so, what is the fit like?


----------



## Tamarind

jordanjordan said:


> I don't think the hood is detachable.  I am not sure if it would be water-resistant.  It's thick and a canvas type fabric so I imagine it would be fine if it was a light drizzle or if you were carrying an umbrella anyway.



Thank you 
Does the hood fit well (meaning when you wear it, is it a good position that doesn't obstruct your view)?  
I am asking so many questions...I think I might be interested in the navy one.


----------



## jordanjordan

Tamarind said:


> Thank you
> Does the hood fit well (meaning when you wear it, is it a good position that doesn't obstruct your view)?
> I am asking so many questions...I think I might be interested in the navy one.



The hood is huge, but more in a wide way.  It kind of looks like a hood that would be on a cape in a movie (for some reason I'm thinking the Volturri in Twilight or maybe someone in Lord of the Rings).


----------



## cjy

burb3rrylov3r said:


> I tried on the flats I asked about a few pages back. Lots of toe cleavage and the front of the shoe hurt my feet during my fitting room session. Wallet is breathing a lot easier though


 The oxford flats????? I have them on order, backordered that is. tell me more!!


----------



## explorer27

shirin said:


> Does anybody have the Leighton dress? If so, what is the fit like?



I'm between a 0 and 2 and got the 0...it fits fine and true to size in the waist but the bust area is quite small/tight. I wouldn't recommend it for bra sizes larger than a small C.


----------



## Tamarind

jordanjordan said:


> The hood is huge, but more in a wide way.  It kind of looks like a hood that would be on a cape in a movie (for some reason I'm thinking the Volturri in Twilight or maybe someone in Lord of the Rings).



This is so funny.  Makes me want it even more!


----------



## shirin

explorer27 said:


> I'm between a 0 and 2 and got the 0...it fits fine and true to size in the waist but the bust area is quite small/tight. I wouldn't recommend it for bra sizes larger than a small C.


 
Ugh! I got 2p, thinking that there would be enough room in the chest area...a 2 is too big for me usually, but I can't wear a size 0 strapless dresses because the chest area is too small. I wear 32C-34C bras...would 2p be too small? I am afraid the bust will be too small while the waist will be too big!


----------



## cjy

DC-Cutie said:


> I have to agree with *Jordan*, the shirts are nice (I actually ordered one so I could feel it & try it on since they aren't in stores), but not worth the money. If you want to spend that money, might as well go to Thomas Pink.
> 
> On other J. Crew news, I must have spent a whole heck of a lot last year because I got a personalized card in the mail today from a J. Crew online associate, she is reaching out to be my online PS .
> 
> Also, if there are any DC area ladies interested in attending an event on the 25th of February, please PM me. ***there is a 20% discount included  ***


 I would love to if I lived any where close. How much fun would that be???


----------



## jessdressed

jordanjordan said:


> The hood is huge, but more in a wide way.  It kind of looks like a hood that would be on a cape in a movie (for some reason I'm thinking the Volturri in Twilight or maybe someone in Lord of the Rings).



lol i was thinking the same thing but I kinda dig it!


----------



## jordanjordan

jessdressed said:


> lol i was thinking the same thing but I kinda dig it!



I think it's cool too, it is definitely different and gives the jacket a little edge.  I plan on getting it whenever it goes on sale, I just don't think it's worth full price because it isn't waterproof or anything and it is stiff.


----------



## DC-Cutie

*am I the only one that holds out to only purchase items on sale?*  I was thinking back to my lust for the leather Atlee skirt when it came out.  But I refused to pay close to $400 for it.  Waited, waited and waited some more for it to go on sale (took some time) and then POUNCED when it was $150 w/extra 30% off.


----------



## yellow08

DC-Cutie said:


> *am I the only one that holds out to only purchase items on sale?*  I was thinking back to my lust for the leather Atlee skirt when it came out.  But I refused to pay close to $400 for it.  Waited, waited and waited some more for it to go on sale (took some time) and then POUNCED when it was $150 w/extra 30% off.



That's my new motto with JC clothes (except for a few items). I don't even bother until I see a sale.


----------



## phiphi

*dc* - i love j crew but i love it more when it's on sale!


----------



## Needanotherbag

DC-Cutie said:


> *am I the only one that holds out to only purchase items on sale?*  I was thinking back to my lust for the leather Atlee skirt when it came out.  But I refused to pay close to $400 for it.  Waited, waited and waited some more for it to go on sale (took some time) and then POUNCED when it was $150 w/extra 30% off.



I only buy JC on sale, unless its something that really sings to me and I think it will sell out...Anytime I buy something FP, it goes on sale 3 weeks later and theres nothing that makes me more irate!


----------



## cjy

I only buy on sale, I learned the hard way whan I was a newbie. Did not know then that everything goes on sale there. The shoes I just ordered were only 20% off but it was at least something.


----------



## fshnonmymind

.


----------



## cjy

I got the Avenelle cutout wedges today. So far I love them, however I have not been able to walk around much in them, so I can't swear 100% to the comfort. I got them in black, I want the spiced ginger also. It is very flattering on the foot. I just hope I can keep black suede clean!


----------



## cjy

^ I tried them both on and they feel a tad tight. opps!ush:
Does suede stretch? This is my first try at JC shoes, do they normally run TTS?


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^I almost always have to order up a half size in their shoes...


----------



## cjy

^ yeah I just tried them again, that is what I think I need.


----------



## DC-Cutie

^ CJY - check your PM box


----------



## Needanotherbag

Does anyone have the Maya Wedges?  How is the sizing on that one running?


----------



## MolMol

do you ladies know - if I buy something from the j.crew website can I return it to the store if its "catalog only"?  TIA!


----------



## DC-Cutie

^ yes you can


----------



## phiphi

Needanotherbag said:


> ^^^I almost always have to order up a half size in their shoes...


 
would this apply for flats too? i'm considering a pair of JC flats and i'm usually a 7.5 US.. would that mean i should get an 8?


----------



## jordanjordan

phiphi said:


> would this apply for flats too? i'm considering a pair of JC flats and i'm usually a 7.5 US.. would that mean i should get an 8?



I can wear an 8.5 and a 9 in most shoes and always get 8.5 in their flats.  I've actually heard that their flats run big, but I find them (especially the newer ones) to run completely TTS.


----------



## jordanjordan

Needanotherbag said:


> I only buy JC on sale, unless its something that really sings to me and I think it will sell out...Anytime I buy something FP, it goes on sale 3 weeks later and theres nothing that makes me more irate!



I try to only buy on sale too unless it's something I need right now OR that I know will take 6 months to go on sale (schoolboy blazers, most of the perfect button ups, etc.).  I also always keep the tags on something until I wear it  that way if it's too late for a price adjustment and it's gone on sale before I wear it, I can just return and rebuy.  It is kind of a pain but worth it if it's more than 10$ back for an item.


----------



## burb3rrylov3r

cjy said:


> The oxford flats????? I have them on order, backordered that is. tell me more!!



They have them in stores, I've seen them in 2 locations near where I live. Cherry Hill and Princeton had the shoes out on display. They're very cute and I wish they worked for me. I had too much toe out, for me at least, and the bone right under my big toe was where it hurt.


----------



## BooYah

*ONLINE ONLY*-EXTRA 30% off Final Sale items & Free Ship on orders over $100

Use CODE: *AYC93K*


----------



## cjy

burb3rrylov3r said:


> They have them in stores, I've seen them in 2 locations near where I live. Cherry Hill and Princeton had the shoes out on display. They're very cute and I wish they worked for me. I had too much toe out, for me at least, and the bone right under my big toe was where it hurt.


 I hope they work for me. Thanks for the info


----------



## phiphi

jordanjordan said:


> I can wear an 8.5 and a 9 in most shoes and always get 8.5 in their flats. I've actually heard that their flats run big, but I find them (especially the newer ones) to run completely TTS.


 
thanks *jordan - *this is when i wish we had a real store in canada. i'm eyeing the oxford flats too. so adorable..


----------



## Needanotherbag

phiphi said:


> would this apply for flats too? i'm considering a pair of JC flats and i'm usually a 7.5 US.. would that mean i should get an 8?



I only have one pair of their flats and they fit so weird on me I cant say if they run TTS or not - I ordered a half size down and they fit ok in length but they are sooo sooo wide I wear inserts in them to get them to fit (I just loved them so much I was determined to make them work)


----------



## Addictista

Rollout today!  Lots of new stuff on website and in store!!!  Liberty prints, fun skirts, I have so much stuff in my shopping bag right now. . .


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm holding off until tomorrow to make my purchases at the J. Crew event, the additonal 20% will come in very handy!


----------



## Addictista

^^^^ Agreed.  I'm letting the stuff sit in my bag and waiting for a promo.


----------



## chloe_chanel

^^ I'm waiting, too. But I bought a couple of cardis (one of them came today... I love it so much! wearing it now ). They were such a steal that I don't regret buying them early.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Loving so many items from the new rollout...waiting for a promo code though, some of the items are way overpriced for what they are.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Did anyone ever get the Ares heeled sandals from last Spring/Summer?  I'm looking at a pair on the bay, but cant remember how they ran?  I'm a true 7.5 and I cant remember if I should order up or down on these and if they were comfy or not?


----------



## J_L33

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm holding off until tomorrow to make my purchases at the J. Crew event, the additonal 20% will come in very handy!


 

I'm thinking about buying a really pricey jacket...so, will the additional 20% off be in addition to the code *AYC93K* that takes off 30% and gives you free shipping? Thanks in advance...


----------



## DC-Cutie

J_L33 said:


> I'm thinking about buying a really pricey jacket...so, will the additional 20% off be in addition to the code *AYC93K* that takes off 30% and gives you free shipping? Thanks in advance...



the discount I'm referring to is for an in-store event tomorrow


----------



## DC-Cutie

I wasn't feeling many pieces from the Spring collection, but after seeing more pieces in person, I've changed my mind:

This has to be my favorite item:
35778 - Merino confetti stripe sweater


----------



## Addictista

^^^  I've been eyeing this sweater for a couple weeks.  They're doing it as a dress, too.  Glad to hear it's just as nice in person.  Maybe I will finally pull the trigger in the next promo, because as we all know, if I buy at FP I will be burned in a promo two days after!


----------



## Greentea

Dc, that sweater is magic.


----------



## jordanjordan

Got to see some of the new stuff in person today, I like that there are WAY less ruffles.  Still too many sequins, but what are you gonna do, it is J.Crew.


----------



## scarlette1969

Does anyone know how this dress runs?  They canceled my order for the size 2 so I'm hoping the 0 will work since it does not seem too fitting.  Thanks in advance to all the Jcrew gurus!!!

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_categor...294+20~~~20+17+4294967097~90~~~~~~~/32458.jsp


----------



## indypup

*DC*, I agree, that sweater is TDF. 

My store has the dress version as well.  I love it, but I know I would get lots more wear out of the sweater.

I am also SUPER excited about these flats!  We got the linen colorway earlier this week and I am in love.  Very comfortable and TTS.  These may temporarily satiate my need for Louboutin whipsnake VP's.
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/shoes/ballets/PRDOVR~36321/36321.jsp


----------



## alex.losee

DC-Cutie said:


> I wasn't feeling many pieces from the Spring collection, but after seeing more pieces in person, I've changed my mind:
> 
> This has to be my favorite item:
> 35778 - Merino confetti stripe sweater



I own it..... its amazing.


----------



## brintee

Hello ladies, I was wondering if anyone had an opinion of Madewell's silk? Im not a big fan of J Crew's silk, it seems flimsy or something. I just wanted to know whether I should stay away from Madewell's since they are sister companies? Thanks


----------



## dopey

alex.losee said:


> I own it..... its amazing.



Hi alex.losee, how's the fit of the sweater? do you find it TTS? Please post modeling pics please!


----------



## DC-Cutie

^ I got my regular size, Medium.  However, it's a little loose fitting, so I could have gone down.


----------



## jordanjordan

Anyone with the herringbone schoolboy blazer- how do you fix getting stabbed?  The lining is so thin and I keep getting stabbed by little fibers every time I try it on.  I bought it to throw on over tanks/tees... so when I've gone to put it on it is so unpleasant I keep taking it off.

Does this go away over time?  If I can't fix it or know it will go away, I am going to have to return it, which is a shame because it is very cute.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Here is a pic of the sweater, as you can see, it's a little looser in the torso area...


----------



## cjy

^ You look great in it!!!!


----------



## chloe_chanel

^ I agree. You look fab. Changed my opinion about it.


----------



## romina

Hello everyone, i would love to purchase a long sleeve cashmere tee, can you tell me a little bit about it, there is no store close to me and i would love to order one, but i want to make sure it's worth it, thank you !!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

^ usually for the long sleeve cashmere tees, they are catalog/internet only.

are they worth it, IMO, no.  J. Crew's cashmere used to be GREAT (back in '06/07 timeframe).  Now the quality is pretty piss poor, lots of pilling after 1 wear for me.  I returned 7 that I purchased last season after wearing 2 and getting pilling in the arm pits and boob area.  The problem came when J. Crew switched cashmere makers in Italy.  They should have left well enough alone **my rant is over - LOL**

You are better off with their merino blend tees that come out every so-often or the sweaters and cardigans


----------



## romina

DC - Thank you so much for your help, i don't want to spend that much for a bad quality, makes me sad though, they look very pretty


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^Great post - ITA the cashmere sweaters are poor quality, I resist the urge to buy them each season now because I know how I will regret the purchase after 1 wear.

I finally broke down and ordered the silver mesh knot necklace, hope I love it, it doesnt ship until 4.14!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

DC-Cutie said:


> Here is a pic of the sweater, as you can see, it's a little looser in the torso area...



I saw this in store and I'm in love with it!


----------



## jordanjordan

Anyone seen/have the indigo blazer cardigan? It says it has silver in it, but it is more gray or metallic?  Why must they put metallic threads in the randomest things, I hate it!


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^I loved it until I saw it had metallic - for the spring I dont want silver metallic, for some reason I associate that with winter items...


----------



## dopey

DC-Cutie said:


> Here is a pic of the sweater, as you can see, it's a little looser in the torso area...



Thanks for the pic DC Cutie! I'm still debating on whether getting the dress or the sweater.  Jcrew is making it hard for me!


----------



## cjy

Hey does anyone know how the perfect shirts run sizing wise? I always get nervous when things are sized S,M L because I am always in between and never know where to go.
TIA!!!!


----------



## TooNow

I am in love with the lolli pants but unfortunately the last one sold out today on the site... a size 10. So if anyone sees a size 0,2 or even 4 at their local j. crew PLEASE let me know as soon as possible.


----------



## Addictista

cjy said:


> Hey does anyone know how the perfect shirts run sizing wise? I always get nervous when things are sized S,M L because I am always in between and never know where to go.
> TIA!!!!



They seem TTS to me - but I bought my shirt before the vanity sizing hit. If the size run is the vanity sizing that starts at XXS then I'd say go up a size because the new vanity sizes seem to run XXS = XS, XS = S and so on.  If it's the old sizing that starts at XS, I'd say buy your true size. I have the stretch perfect shirt and it fits nicely.  Hope this helps!


----------



## cjy

^ Thank you!


----------



## Needanotherbag

cjy said:


> Hey does anyone know how the perfect shirts run sizing wise? I always get nervous when things are sized S,M L because I am always in between and never know where to go.
> TIA!!!!



I always go up a size in these, especially after washing them even if i dont throw them in the dryer they still seem to shrink a bit.  I actually stopped buying them for this reason..


----------



## jordanjordan

cjy said:


> Hey does anyone know how the perfect shirts run sizing wise? I always get nervous when things are sized S,M L because I am always in between and never know where to go.
> TIA!!!!



Do you mean "The Perfect Shirt" button up shirts or the Perfect tees?

If you mean the button ups, I find they run TTS generally, but there is some variation depending on fabric.  I usually buy a 0 but in some of the fabrics (like the thicker ones or the suckered gingham) I can wear a 2.  The smooth dress shirt like fabric ones I prefer a 0.  When they aren't numbered (for example the popover versions), I always get an XS.  The popover version seems to run a little smaller than the full button downs.

If you're talking about perfect tees, I find they run a bit small.  I am an XS in most knits and tees and tanks at J.Crew, but always buy these in S.


----------



## cjy

Thanks Jordan, I am referring to the button ups. I am in need of a few. I am glad they do offer these in petite sizing,


----------



## Addictista

*cjy* - I was referring to the stretch button up perfect shirt in my post.  JCrew also has non-stretch perfect button ups and I have no idea how those run. 

Also, a trick I use with all button ups is to put fabric tape between the button intervals to prevent any gaping.  Even a shirt that fits can do this, so the tape is an easy solution.


----------



## cjy

^ Thanks yes I think they are the perfect stretch shirts. I have no stores any where near by so hope tp get it right ordering online.


----------



## Needanotherbag

*cjy* - my post was for the stretch version...


----------



## Addictista

*cjy* - sometimes the live help online will give you the exact measurements of the garment if you ask.  Maybe that will help you more.


----------



## jordanjordan

My post was for the non-stretch ones, but I find that the stretch runs run even bigger.  An XS in the stretch ones for me is too big around the hips but fits well at the chest.


----------



## jordanjordan

One of the SAs at my store said new rollout the 14th!  I am anxiously awaiting it.  I need some sort of spring jacket or blazer to throw on in the mornings if it's chilly and nothing they have is doing it for me.  I love the herringbone schoolboy blazer but I couldn't deal with the fibers from the seams stabbing me so I returned it.  I also like the matinee trench but it is a little expensive for what it is and I don't think very warm.  I may end up getting it anyway.


----------



## SuLi

I did some damage at J.Crew today -- I was definitely in a dress mood.  I bought the Maritime dress (so happy they had it in the XS --- didn't want to wait for the long back order online) and Liberty bouquet shirt dress.  I'm a little unsure about the shirt dress -- I think I'd like to get a fun belt, maybe bright yellow, to wear with it.  I did feel a little like I was in elementary school again.


----------



## explorer27

^ *SuLi*, that's exactly how I felt wearing the liberty bouquet shirt dress when I tried it on with flats . It's very cute though...maybe pair it with some high heeled wedges or big hoop earrings for a more sophisticated look.


----------



## Eclipse4

Hi ladies,

If anyone sees the blue and white striped maritime dress on sale in stores, please pm me.

Thanks


----------



## DC-Cutie

^ what size?


----------



## cjy

I think I need the weekend dress, one sale though, of course!
Also, I exchanged the Avenelle cutout wedges for the next half size up and LOVE THEM!!!!!


----------



## Eclipse4

DC-Cutie said:


> ^ what size?



Size small would be great. It was still full price when I checked this weekend.

Thank you!!


----------



## takeoutbox

wiat, can someone clarify, is the maritime dress on sale at the b&m stores? thanks.


----------



## SuLi

I bought the Maritime last Thursday and it was full-priced.  I'm not sure if it's going on sale since it seems like it is selling out in the B&M stores (at least in my area) and backordered until May online.


----------



## DC-Cutie

OK, so I repurchased the Maritime.  Initially I thought I found a duplicate at H&M.  But upon further inspection the H&M dress is thinner and shorter.  I liked the zipper detail on the Maritime and the fact that I can wear it more slouchy (I actually purchased 2 one in a Medium for a sloucher fit and in a Small for a more fitted look, but it's not tight).

I also went on a mini-spree yesterday.  Here is what I got:
Organza Dot Skirt - the color is going to be beautiful for the spring/summer
Aurora tweed pencil skirt - I think this will work year round
Bonfire Cardigan - this is a heavy sweater!  But somebody made a mistake and priced it in-store for $29.99 +30% 
off
Some vintage Tees - these are on sale too!

and a few other pieces I don't see online, but I'll post pics tonight or tomorrow..


----------



## DC-Cutie

Here are the other pieces:

Dorrie Skirt  (in modern red)- very cute, it's a linen blend so hopefully it won't wrinkle as much as 100% linen.
1035 trouser & jacket superfine cotton (in navy & smokey graphite)- because you just need a nice cotton suit in the warmer months


----------



## burb3rrylov3r

I went to my nearby B&M yesterday looking for work clothes. They didn't have any additional % off sale. I tried on the Minnie pants and 2 pairs of cotton trousers. I usually take a 6 in pants and that's what I tried but they were huge. Any pant/skirt recs?


----------



## DC-Cutie

burb3rrylov3r said:


> I went to my nearby B&M yesterday looking for work clothes. They didn't have any additional % off sale. I tried on the Minnie pants and 2 pairs of cotton trousers. I usually take a 6 in pants and that's what I tried but they were huge. Any pant/skirt recs?


 
I went down 2 sized in the Miniie pant.

Which cotton trousers did you try on?  Are you looking for suiting type skirts or just work appropriate?

Oh, my store didn't have 30% off, but my PS applied the online promo.  You store can do the same, just ask.


----------



## jordanjordan

burb3rrylov3r said:


> I went to my nearby B&M yesterday looking for work clothes. They didn't have any additional % off sale. I tried on the Minnie pants and 2 pairs of cotton trousers. I usually take a 6 in pants and that's what I tried but they were huge. Any pant/skirt recs?



I find that all J.Crew bottoms run a size bigger than most similar retailers,  and that Minnie pants run at least a full size bigger than anything else in J.Crew (so two sizes bigger than other retailers). 

I'm not a fan of any of the cotton J.Crew pants that I've tried so far.  They fit strangely in the butt area.  The suiting pants fit much better though.


----------



## Eclipse4

Hmm, maybe I should purchase the maritime dress. I don't want it to out of stock by the time it's on sale. Going to use my student discount...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Eclipse4 said:


> Hmm, maybe I should purchase the maritime dress. I don't want it to out of stock by the time it's on sale. Going to use my student discount...


 
if you do, you may want to order 2 just to see how they fit.  The J. Crew staff said most people are sizing down..


----------



## burb3rrylov3r

DC-Cutie,

I tried on a cropped pant and a trouser. The Minnie's zipping on the side is kinda new and strange for me. I actually need a basic skirt or a pair of pants. Can be suiting, doesn't have to be suiting. I tried on all the pants at Ann Taylor and it was a no-go so I figured I'd mosey over to the Crew. I wish the suiting wasn't so expensive, though.


----------



## burb3rrylov3r

jordanjordan said:


> I find that all J.Crew bottoms run a size bigger than most similar retailers,  and that Minnie pants run at least a full size bigger than anything else in J.Crew (so two sizes bigger than other retailers).
> 
> I'm not a fan of any of the cotton J.Crew pants that I've tried so far.  They fit strangely in the butt area.  The suiting pants fit much better though.



I wish I'd known this! For me, the pants were awkward in the front and the back. Jeez.


----------



## Eclipse4

Wow, I picked up the last maritime dress in store and it was my size. Also, got the slate colored minnie pants which were on sale. 

The SA said the dress was selling fast.


----------



## surlygirl

DC-Cutie said:


> OK, so I repurchased the Maritime.  Initially I thought I found a duplicate at H&M.  But upon further inspection the H&M dress is thinner and shorter.  I liked the zipper detail on the Maritime and the fact that I can wear it more slouchy (I actually purchased 2 one in a Medium for a sloucher fit and in a Small for a more fitted look, but it's not tight).
> 
> I also went on a mini-spree yesterday.  Here is what I got:
> Organza Dot Skirt - the color is going to be beautiful for the spring/summer
> Aurora tweed pencil skirt - I think this will work year round
> Bonfire Cardigan - this is a heavy sweater!  But somebody made a mistake and priced it in-store for $29.99 +30%
> off
> Some vintage Tees - these are on sale too!
> 
> and a few other pieces I don't see online, but I'll post pics tonight or tomorrow..



*cutie *- were you able to find the aurora tweed skirt in-store? i missed my size online trying to decide, and am kicking myself. thanks!


----------



## DC-Cutie

surlygirl said:


> *cutie *- were you able to find the aurora tweed skirt in-store? i missed my size online trying to decide, and am kicking myself. thanks!



yes, at Pentagon City. I believe I saw your size...


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ thank you! i will try to stop by tomorrow. skirt twins. again. hopefully.


----------



## PeppermintClove

Hi J.Crew Holics,

I'm in need of a little help with sizing. I'm usually a size 4 or 6. But have occasionally found myself trying on a size 2.

I am interested in the Thessaly dress and Lorelei dress. The Thessaly dress has a crisscross V-Neckline and the Lorelei is a strapless tube style dress. 

Here's the thing, I haven't bought or tried on a V-neck styling dress from JCrew in a long time. I have a couple of cotton dresses with similar neckline of Thessaly and I have those dress in a size 6. I bought these dresses years ago, back in 2003. I tried them on today for reference and they still fit me perfectly, like a glove. Last summer, I bought a strapless dress in a size 4 and found myself constantly pulling the dress up throughout the day. I really should've sized down to a 2 in the dress.

Has the sizing changed from 2003? If I buy the Thessaly and Lorelei dresses, should I go with 4 or 6? I have a 34D bust. I wear a size 4 in their blazers.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Recently purchased this skirt.







And I can't wait to wear it with this Anthro top.


----------



## Tamarind

DC-Cutie said:


> ^
> Ok, so I'm not trying to enable   But, you girls NEED, repeat NEED this belt in your life: tri-buckle belt
> 
> this blogger is seen wearing it, but you really have to see it in person to get the whole look.



DC-Cutie, I want to thank you for mentioning this belt a few weeks ago.  I was in the J Crew store buying a couple of belts on sale (the black stretchy one with tulle flower/rhinestones for $15, and the surplus web belt in cream belt with grommets for $10), and I saw the tri-buckle belt just hanging nearby, unfortunately not on sale.  I tried it on over a cardigan and liked it so much that I ended up buying it too.  I already have another stretch belt but this one is a little bigger and I really like the overlapping leather straps in the front.
I was surprised to see that online, the black belt is still $49.50 and the cream belt is still $39.50.  Don't they all go on sale at the same time as in the stores?


----------



## trigirl

SuLi said:


> I bought the Maritime last Thursday and it was full-priced.  I'm not sure if it's going on sale since it seems like it is selling out in the B&M stores (at least in my area) and backordered until May online.




I tried this dress on last week and loved it!  I am hoping it is still in stores around here and not sold out.  It is such a comfy and flattering dress.


----------



## jordanjordan

PeppermintClove said:


> Hi J.Crew Holics,
> 
> I'm in need of a little help with sizing. I'm usually a size 4 or 6. But have occasionally found myself trying on a size 2.
> 
> I am interested in the Thessaly dress and Lorelei dress. The Thessaly dress has a crisscross V-Neckline and the Lorelei is a strapless tube style dress.
> 
> Here's the thing, I haven't bought or tried on a V-neck styling dress from JCrew in a long time. I have a couple of cotton dresses with similar neckline of Thessaly and I have those dress in a size 6. I bought these dresses years ago, back in 2003. I tried them on today for reference and they still fit me perfectly, like a glove. Last summer, I bought a strapless dress in a size 4 and found myself constantly pulling the dress up throughout the day. I really should've sized down to a 2 in the dress.
> 
> Has the sizing changed from 2003? If I buy the Thessaly and Lorelei dresses, should I go with 4 or 6? I have a 34D bust. I wear a size 4 in their blazers.



The sizing is way different from 2003.  If you wear a 4 in the blazers I would say you should get a 4 in the dresses.  A 0 blazer is generally just a tiny big on me in the chest area and the 0 dresses are also too big for me in the same area.  If you wore a 6 then and it still fits I would imagine you need to go down at least a full size if not more, but with that size bust I don't think you'd fit into a 2 dress well (I have a friend that is a 32D and she tried on a dress of mine from last year that was a 2 and could barely zip it at the top).


----------



## DC-Cutie

Tamarind said:


> DC-Cutie, I want to thank you for mentioning this belt a few weeks ago. I was in the J Crew store buying a couple of belts on sale (the black stretchy one with tulle flower/rhinestones for $15, and the surplus web belt in cream belt with grommets for $10), and I saw the tri-buckle belt just hanging nearby, unfortunately not on sale. I tried it on over a cardigan and liked it so much that I ended up buying it too. I already have another stretch belt but this one is a little bigger and I really like the overlapping leather straps in the front.
> I was surprised to see that online, the black belt is still $49.50 and the cream belt is still $39.50. Don't they all go on sale at the same time as in the stores?


 
I'm so glad you liked it and more importantly, able to find it!

re: sale prices online vs. in-store - honey, it's a source of discontent and frustration.  I don't know why J. Crew can't get it together so that pricing is the same all around.  When you're in-store and know the price is cheaper online, you can have a PS call or go online to verify the price.


----------



## Needanotherbag

My knotted mesh necklace shipped a whole month early!  Should be here in a few days, cannot wait to see it IRL.


----------



## jordanjordan

Does anyone have the schoolboy blazer?  Is it too hot for spring?

I DESPERATELY need a blazer to throw on over tees/camis with jeans on days I need to look a little more polished (I'm a student... so jeans and a cardigan or tee is my normal attire).  The herringbone schoolboy blazer was amazing but the lining was too thin and I kept getting stabbed by it.  I wore it around the house for 20 minutes and I was miserable.  I like the new silk/cotton blazer but I that shade of tan is just not good on me.

Do you think they'll come out with anything else? I love the schoolboy blazer style but the only one left is chambray and that doesn't really go with jeans.  UGH!


----------



## DC-Cutie

^ the navy is still available in all sizes (http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/blazers/schoolboy/PRDOVR~28233/28233.jsp)

. I don't think it's too hot for the summer, especially on cooler days/evenings..

what about this one from The Gap:  http://www.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=51452&vid=1&pid=814294


----------



## jordanjordan

DC-Cutie said:


> ^ the navy is still available in all sizes (http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/blazers/schoolboy/PRDOVR~28233/28233.jsp)
> 
> . I don't think it's too hot for the summer, especially on cooler days/evenings..
> 
> what about this one from The Gap:  http://www.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=51452&vid=1&pid=814294



I know the navy is still available, I'm just hesitant that it will be too thick for spring?  I want something I can just throw on over a cute cami with jeans to go to dinner or something.  The herringbone tan one was a good weight so is it comparable?

I love the gap one, I was so excited when I saw it online but in person it was not what I am going for.  DF said it looked too much like suiting, which is something I am definitely trying to avoid.  Do you think the navy schoolboy one looks like suiting?  I already have the superfine cotton blazer in navy that and have tried to wear it more casually a few times but it didn't really work.


----------



## DC-Cutie

IMO, the herringbone is heavier than the navy...  They all look like suiting, but I don't really mind that so much.

I saw this one in the store yesterday, it's pretty lightweight: http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Navigation...294+20~~~20+17+4294967088~15~~~~~~~/33364.jsp

what about this one: http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/blazers/noveltyblazers/PRDOVR~37223/37223.jsp


----------



## jordanjordan

Thanks- maybe I will order the navy.  I guess the J.Crew one is a little more shrunken which gives it a more casual vibe?  I also really didn't want navy because I want to pair it with dark jeans and I think that is just a lot of darkness for spring... which is why I loved the herringbone one.  I don't know why they had to make something that would stab you all over when you wear it!

I'm not a fan of the nylon, but I do like the maritime one.  I wasn't crazy about it in stripe when I tried it on in the store but I do think I'll order it in gray or green to try, though I still want a structured schoolboy blazer because I just really like the cut and shape of it over tanks.


----------



## SuLi

It was a gross, rainy day here in DC and I wore my maritime dress with some tights today.  Got lots of compliments, especially the side zippers.  I feel like I need to get a cute necklace to wear with it -- I don't really want to wear it belted.  I think I'm the only person who really can't pull off the belted dress look.


----------



## Tamarind

Any pictures? 
I really love the look of the Maritime dress and wish it had worked for me.  I have very sensitive skin and the inside seams gave me a mild itch and I couldn't risk it.  I bought and returned the XS but the XXS would have fit better and they wouldn't have it until May.  I love the color and actually like the zipper.


----------



## Tamarind

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm so glad you liked it and more importantly, able to find it!


I probably wouldn't have picked up the trii-bucklebelt to try if I hadn't seen your post about it and the blogger's picture wearing with cardigan.  I have many stretch belts and a double-wrap belt already, but this is a combination of both and I think it's very well done.  At first I balked at the full price, but I knew I'd probably never find it again.  
Thanks for enabling


----------



## trigirl

SuLi said:


> It was a gross, rainy day here in DC and I wore my maritime dress with some tights today.  Got lots of compliments, especially the side zippers.  I feel like I need to get a cute necklace to wear with it -- I don't really want to wear it belted.  I think I'm the only person who really can't pull off the belted dress look.



What kind of tights and shoes did you wear with it?   I would love to try it with tights.

I bought the dress today.  All the associates (from today and last week when I tried it on) tried to get me to go for the belted look and I just don't like it belted on me.  I have very curvy hips  so I don't feel like I need the definition.  I am thinking just a cute pair of sandals and  necklace or maybe some statement earrings go with it.


----------



## SuLi

Tamarind - I'm kind of picture shy, but I did get the XS.  Part of me wishes that there was the XXS, but I'm okay with it being slightly roomy.

trigirl -- I wore opaque black tights and some Tory Burch flats -- nothing too fancy or special, but still office appropriate.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I can't imagine this dress with black tights on me...  I could see it with a nice pair of brown boots and a belt, that's about as wintery as I see it - LOL...  other than that, flats for the summer


----------



## yellow08

Safari Tunic!
Has anyone tried this on? If so, how does it run? 
http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_...2024142&nav_type=SALESITE&bmUID=1299862873286


----------



## Love my Tanos

How do you ladies handle having your J Crew cardigans drycleaned?

I'm so annoyed - I've just had a J Crew cardi drycleaned, and every single one of its buttons came back broken. This is the second cardi this has happened with (two different drycleaners) - the first one was new, so the J Crew accessories department was able to track down replacement buttons, which should arrive in three weeks (it took several months to source the buttons, and I really appreciate them even bothering to look!!). This latest cardi though is several years old, so I'm not even going to ask my SA about it. The cleaners had me go to a crafts store to buy my own replacements, and then reimbursed me, although very begrudgingly. They gave me a lecture about how if they'd known the cardi had mother of pearl buttons, they wouldn't have agreed to take it - as though I intentionally hoodwinked them or something. 

Has this happened to anyone else? If mother of pearl buttons are so fragile, then why would J Crew even use them in the first place? I have to think that they're durable enough to withstand the type of cleaning recommended on the care tag, and that it's just drycleaners not paying attention and hoping the customer doesn't do anything about it. Do you ladies just Dryel them at home or something? Or is there some special trick to having them drycleaned w/o breaking the buttons?

The newer cardi that was damaged last fall said to turn it inside out prior to drycleaning, which I did, but my gut feeling is that they turned it right side out before cleaning it. The older cardi didn't have any instructions like that on the tags, so I thought it would be fine.

I really can't believe the cleaners had such an attitude; they truly acted like I was scamming them somehow, like it was my pleasure to spend a chunk of my morning driving all over town to find replacements and now to sew all the new buttons on....


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^I'm so sorry this happened to you.  Honestly, you need to find yourself a new cleaners.  I have one I've used for years, I take all my dh's custom made shirts there as well as all my sweaters.  They take very good care of me, and have never broken a button.  

Call a high end boutique in your area and ask for a recommendation on where they refer clients for drycleaning.  You will end up paying more, but its worth it to have your clothing cared for.


----------



## Love my Tanos

Oh believe me, I'll never go there again. They  handled the situation all wrong and their attitude was kind of shocking. I was just wondering if anyone else had experience with their own J Crew cardigans being this fragile, just so I'd know in the future to care for them in a different way. Common sense tells me that if the buttons were as fragile as both cleaners acted, that J Crew would stop using them. After all, they're replacing the buttons on the cardi from last fall at no charge, and I know they went to a fair amount of trouble to even locate them. If they had to do this all the time, they'd start using buttons that weren't such a problem, ergo...it's the cleaners who are the problem, not the J Crew buttons.

I just really hate it when someone takes an attitude like that, when I was reasonable and trying to be fair. I didn't demand that they comp me for the cleaning, or that they sew the replacement buttons on themselves. To me, they should've offered, but I was so disappointed in their attitude that insisting they do so would've been more trouble than I was willing to undergo. I'm just glad to not deal with them anymore.


----------



## cjy

^ Good for you! You sound like a logical and reasonanble person so I am sure you handled yourself well.


----------



## Addictista

This probably sounds crazy but I put all my J. Crew sweaters, including cashmere, in the washing machine on the delicate cycle with All Free & Clear detergent.  Then I lay them out flat to dry.  If necessary, I follow up with a quick swipe of a fabric shaver. 

I only dry clean suits - I just hate dry cleaning in general.  I feel like the stuff is steeped in chemicals and deodorized, but never really gets clean KWIM?


----------



## jordanjordan

Addictista said:


> This probably sounds crazy but I put all my J. Crew sweaters, including cashmere, in the washing machine on the delicate cycle with All Free & Clear detergent.  Then I lay them out flat to dry.  If necessary, I follow up with a quick swipe of a fabric shaver.
> 
> I only dry clean suits - I just hate dry cleaning in general.  I feel like the stuff is steeped in chemicals and deodorized, but never really gets clean KWIM?



I feel the same way.  I have just been washing most of my cardigans and sweaters in the delicate cycle, and I put the more delicate ones in a mesh bag if it seems like it would help.  I use woolite, and then I just lay them out on top of my dresser or somewhere.  The only thing I do differently is that I use a sweater stone before I wash them, though maybe I should do it after instead?

I hate dry cleaning too.  There are a couple of sweaters I take to the dry cleaner because I am afraid to wash (fair isle sweater from this year is one of them) but I try to avoid it.  I don't like the way the stuff smells afterward and I don't like the idea of my clothes co mingling with everyone else's (I'm weird I know).


----------



## Addictista

*Jordan* - I'm glad it's not just me!  I never thought of the mingling issue before, but you're right.


----------



## Love my Tanos

^^I don't like drycleaning either...the stuff they gave me back today smells so strongly of chemicals, that on the way home, I thought I was smelling diesel fumes in traffic - then when I smelled the same smell in my garage, it clicked that it was my newly-cleaned clothes I was smelling. So I've been airing them out in the sunshine all afternoon. 

Addictista, do your cashmere or wool items shrink when you put them in the wash? I accidentally put a wool sweater in my washing machine a few years ago, and it came out kiddie-sized. I think that's when I started getting a little paranoid about handling things myself here at home. I think it just got jumbled in a normal load, though, so maybe the handwash cycle with Woolite or Free & Clear would be OK?


----------



## cjy

^ Oh gosh that happened to me too. I put a hand wash sweater ( it was J Crew) in on the hand wash cycle of my washer. It is way too small for me now. I was so upset.
I can't believe there is that much difference between that cycle and what I would have done by hand. It was cold water also.


----------



## Addictista

*LMT* - Did you put your wool in the dryer, or just wash? 

So far I've washed:
Cashmere - J. Crew and others - stayed TTS 

Wool - Specifically the J. Crew Infinity sweater, which I also put in the dryer and tried to shrink, but it stayed TTS! Also some Theory wool sweaters which I dry flat and they're fine. 

I've also washed J. Crew Dream sweaters and these are a pain - they pill horribly and shed everywhere, but so far have stayed TTS.   Anything rayon or rayon/silk blend may or may not shrink just by touching water, so if I still like the garment I don't take the chance and send it off for a chemical dip a.k.a. dry cleaning.  

My only advice would be to stick with the gentle/delicate cycle and whatever gentle detergent you like. If you're afraid maybe you can hand wash in cold in the sink and then dry flat.  Hope this helps


----------



## jordanjordan

I haven't had any shrinkage washing cashmere turtlenecks or merino cardigans in the delicate cycle.  I am about to try wool for the first time in the next few days so I'll report back.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Has anyone purchased the J Crew Cashmere wash?  I'd love to just wash all my sweaters myself and save the $!


----------



## PeppermintClove

jordanjordan said:


> The sizing is way different from 2003.  If you wear a 4 in the blazers I would say you should get a 4 in the dresses.  A 0 blazer is generally just a tiny big on me in the chest area and the 0 dresses are also too big for me in the same area.  If you wore a 6 then and it still fits I would imagine you need to go down at least a full size if not more, but with that size bust I don't think you'd fit into a 2 dress well (I have a friend that is a 32D and she tried on a dress of mine from last year that was a 2 and could barely zip it at the top).



Thanks!! I had a hunch I'd be more of a 4 as well.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Needanotherbag said:


> Has anyone purchased the J Crew Cashmere wash?  I'd love to just wash all my sweaters myself and save the $!



I used it only because my SA gave me a bottle.  But I couldn't tell the difference between Woollite, which I would normally use...


----------



## Love my Tanos

Addictista said:


> *LMT* - Did you put your wool in the dryer, or just wash?
> 
> So far I've washed:
> Cashmere - J. Crew and others - stayed TTS
> 
> Wool - Specifically the J. Crew Infinity sweater, which I also put in the dryer and tried to shrink, but it stayed TTS! Also some Theory wool sweaters which I dry flat and they're fine.
> 
> I've also washed J. Crew Dream sweaters and these are a pain - they pill horribly and shed everywhere, but so far have stayed TTS.   Anything rayon or rayon/silk blend may or may not shrink just by touching water, so if I still like the garment I don't take the chance and send it off for a chemical dip a.k.a. dry cleaning.
> 
> My only advice would be to stick with the gentle/delicate cycle and whatever gentle detergent you like. If you're afraid maybe you can hand wash in cold in the sink and then dry flat.  Hope this helps



Hmm, now that you mention it, maybe the dryer was involved...it happened over ten years ago, so the only thing that's truly seared into my brain is the image of my formerly-favorite sweater becoming my dog's new bed blankie 

I bought some of the Laundress Wool & Cashmere wash but I haven't used it yet. My SA recommended it along with a sweater stone to handle cashmere. She said drycleaning is actually really hard on cashmere, and they recommend people launder it at home. 

Thanks for all the great advice, ladies! I'll be trying out the gentle cycle/sink washing very soon.


----------



## <3juicy

Maybe someone can help me out with this-

I saw a shirt for $39.99 but online it's $29.99+ 30% off. My store wasn't running the extra 30%. Is there a way to get the online price and extra % off in-store? TIA!


----------



## Eclipse4

<3juicy said:


> Maybe someone can help me out with this-
> 
> I saw a shirt for $39.99 but online it's $29.99+ 30% off. My store wasn't running the extra 30%. Is there a way to get the online price and extra % off in-store? TIA!



See below.



DC-Cutie said:


> re: sale prices online vs. in-store - honey,  it's a source of discontent and frustration.  I don't know why J. Crew  can't get it together so that pricing is the same all around.  When  you're in-store and know the price is cheaper online, you can have a PS  call or go online to verify the price.


----------



## <3juicy

Eclipse4 said:


> See below.



I asked about getting the lower online price but they said they don't match it


----------



## jordanjordan

<3juicy said:


> I asked about getting the lower online price but they said they don't match it



It depends who you ask.  At my store the three people I usually work work (1 is a PS, the other two assistant managers I think) always match for me, but the other assistant manager and newer associates won't.  It is the luck of the draw.  If you tell them they are just going to the lose the sale and you'll order online that might do the trick.


----------



## <3juicy

^Thanks for the info I asked the cashier


----------



## jordanjordan

<3juicy said:


> ^Thanks for the info I asked the cashier



Try a manager next time, it is worth asking.  The worst they can say is no.  I find that the regular sales people (especially the young ones that don't seem to work there long) are less helpful and less prone to going above and beyond than the ones that the personal shoppers and the salespeople that have been there a long time.


----------



## Needanotherbag

YAY Gardenia Bracelet finally on sale!  Also, code FREESHIP for no minimum ends on the 18th...


----------



## cjy

Has anyone seen the weekend dress?? I am thinking of getting it. Great alternative to wearing shorts in this Southern heat.


----------



## klj

For anyone whose gotten the locket necklace: Is it super long..or just right?
..and if you purchased the antique silver..(I can't tell by the pic) is it shiny or more subtle?


----------



## Needanotherbag

klj said:


> For anyone whose gotten the locket necklace: Is it super long..or just right?
> ..and if you purchased the antique silver..(I can't tell by the pic) is it shiny or more subtle?



It's the perfect length, but I'm 5'7" with a long torso...but, it actually would be a good length for most I would think.  the antiqued silver is muted, not shiny at all.  The first time I wore it out I was asked a few different times where I got it, and all were surprised when I said JC!


----------



## klj

^ Good to know! Thanks.. I love J Crew's bracelets and necklaces
I think I might _need_ this necklace in my life~


----------



## Needanotherbag

klj said:


> ^ Good to know! Thanks.. I love J Crew's bracelets and necklaces
> I think I might _need_ this necklace in my life~



I do too, some of my favorite pieces of costume jewelry come from JCrew.  

My triple knot mesh necklace arrived today,  its a substantial piece and it lays really nicely on my neck...so glad I finally ordered it..


----------



## Lexgal

Has anyone tried on or bought the ruby red trench coat?  I love the pictures but the price !  Ouch, my last Burberry didn't cost that much.


----------



## luvmy3girls

Needanotherbag said:


> It's the perfect length, but I'm 5'7" with a long torso...but, it actually would be a good length for most I would think. the antiqued silver is muted, not shiny at all. The first time I wore it out I was asked a few different times where I got it, and all were surprised when I said JC!


 do you think the locket necklace looks best in the the silver or gold? I haven't seen it in person. thanks


----------



## Needanotherbag

luvmy3girls said:


> do you think the locket necklace looks best in the the silver or gold? I haven't seen it in person. thanks



I'm partial to silver, but I dont wear much gold so I may be biased...


----------



## luvmy3girls

^^ok thanks


----------



## jordanjordan

Needanotherbag said:


> I'm partial to silver, but I dont wear much gold so I may be biased...



I am still waiting for mine!  I saw the gold in person and didn't like it much, but I don't really like gold either.  The website still says shipping 4/14 so hopefully it will come soon.

Also, I picked up some necklace I don't see online anymore.  It has a chain and then in the middle there are like 3 or 4 strands of small silver pearl looking things.  Super cute with a plain cami and a cardigan.


----------



## jordanjordan

Can anyone tell me how the swim suits run?  I an a 00 or a 0 in pants and a 0 in skirts.  Would I want the XS or XXS bottom?

Also, I am a 30C on top and usually an XS... would 32B be the way to go? Are they all going to just be too big?  I want one of the strapless styles.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I received a 20% card in the mail today and on top of that, my PS has returned after being out since October!!!!


----------



## canadianstudies

How do J Crew pants fit relative to Banana Republic or Club Monaco pants? I'm looking specifically at the suit slacks.

I have looked at the sizing chart, but find charts tend to be misleading...


----------



## cjy

So, no one has seen the weekend dress????


----------



## cjy

DC-Cutie said:


> I received a 20% card in the mail today and on top of that, my PS has returned after being out since October!!!!


 You dog!!! And I mean that, very lovingly!!!!!


----------



## jordanjordan

cjy said:


> You dog!!! And I mean that, very lovingly!!!!!



DF and I both got one too!


----------



## jordanjordan

canadianstudies said:


> How do J Crew pants fit relative to Banana Republic or Club Monaco pants? I'm looking specifically at the suit slacks.
> 
> I have looked at the sizing chart, but find charts tend to be misleading...



I find that they run about a size bigger (but it depends on the exact pant) than BR pants. For example, a 0 BR Sloan fit pant is tight on me and the Super 120's pants in a 0 are a looser fit.  I wear a 00 in J.Crew Minnie pants and the skirts in 0 (especially suiting) are loose on me.


----------



## Addictista

jordanjordan said:


> Can anyone tell me how the swim suits run?  I an a 00 or a 0 in pants and a 0 in skirts.  Would I want the XS or XXS bottom?
> 
> Also, I am a 30C on top and usually an XS... would 32B be the way to go? Are they all going to just be too big?  I want one of the strapless styles.



Most of my suits are Crew from last year and older and they ran TTS with your regular Crew size.  It sounds like you would be an XXS bottom since you are the smallest size in Crew's pants and you said the 0 is sometimes loose on you.  Plus I think Crew's XXS is really the old XS.  As for the top, I think you should try the 32B and go from there.  

Maybe you can order a couple sizes in everything to try and send back what doesn't fit.  Crew doesn't carry swimwear in most stores so that's really your best option.  I know it's a pain but the swim suits are worth it!  They're really cute and made well.


----------



## Eclipse4

Yay, I got a card too!


----------



## BooYah

hooray!!!! meeeee toooooo!!!!


----------



## yellow08

Hoping for a 20% off card!!
There are a few pieces from the new spring line that I want (especially the neon color items)


----------



## Needanotherbag

Does the card have an exp date?  Praying one comes for me soon...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Needanotherbag said:


> Does the card have an exp date?  Praying one comes for me soon...



I don't have my card in front of me, but I think it exp April 11th


----------



## jordanjordan

Thanks, addictista, for the swimsuit info.  I think I will order the two sizes I think might work and then send one back. I am surprised myself I've never had a crew swim suit, the colors are so pretty!

I just ordered a matinee trench from a store.  I was on the fence about paying full price for it when I saw it in a store near DC but I didn't bite.  Then it sold out online and then went to backorder, but luckily they still had one.  So excited!


----------



## Addictista

Jordan - you're welcome!  I think you'll be happy with the swimwear once you find your size.


----------



## surlygirl

DC-Cutie said:


> I received a 20% card in the mail today and on top of that, my PS has returned after being out since October!!!!



heeeeyyyyyyyy, *Cutie*! how you doin'?


----------



## trigirl

I got a 20% off card too!  I don't even have a J.Crew charge card and I don't spend tons of money there so I was surprised to find one in my mail today!



Question for J. Crew jewelry lovers....do you find that the bracelets run big?  During the F/W of 2009/10 I bought a bunch of the bracelets and they seemed to fit well.  Fast forward to F/W 2010/11 and they are all huge on me!  I tried a couple on today and even the SA said no way.  They hang down to the middle of my hand.  I am really bummed since I love costume jewelry and they had some of my lemmings on sale.


----------



## cjy

Well I got the weekend dress in bronzed twig and it is cute. Gtreat for  casual attire instead of shorts or capris, which my husband HATESl


----------



## luvmy3girls

yipee!!! i got a card too


----------



## bluerose2

Love my Tanos said:


> Hmm, now that you mention it, maybe the dryer was involved...it happened over ten years ago, so the only thing that's truly seared into my brain is the image of my formerly-favorite sweater becoming my dog's new bed blankie
> 
> I bought some of the Laundress Wool & Cashmere wash but I haven't used it yet. My SA recommended it along with a sweater stone to handle cashmere. She said drycleaning is actually really hard on cashmere, and they recommend people launder it at home.
> 
> Thanks for all the great advice, ladies! I'll be trying out the gentle cycle/sink washing very soon.


 
I wash my cashemere in the sink. Cold water, a spoonfull of baby shampoo, swoosh the sweater around gently. Drain the water, fill up the sink with cold water again, swoosh, drain. No twisting, wringing, squeezing! Let the sweater drip the water by just laying in the sink. Get you towels. Lay the sweater on top of the towel and roll the towel into a roll with the sweater in it. Let it ist for 20 minutes. Repeat few times. Then lay your sweater to dry on a dry towel. In few hours it is dry. I think they feel softer and smell better than a brand new ones! I used to dry clean my sweaters in fear of shining from washing and they always came out still dirty looking, looking and feeling like someone ironed them with a hot iron and shrunk!


----------



## foxycleopatra

Does anyone know how the CARLIN coat runs sizing-wise compared to the Lady Day style?  How does the double-cloth material hold up with wear?

Also, do (or did) JCrew b&m stores actually coats like the Lady Day/Plaza/Carlin/etc.?  When I checked online (when it was still available for the sale) it had said something like "JCrew.com/catalog exclusive"......so it would not be possible to even try on these styles at a JCrew b&m store?

(sorry for all these elementary questions, I've never bought anything from JCrew before and am pining for one of their coats)


----------



## jordanjordan

foxycleopatra said:


> Does anyone know how the CARLIN coat runs sizing-wise compared to the Lady Day style?  How does the double-cloth material hold up with wear?
> 
> Also, do (or did) JCrew b&m stores actually coats like the Lady Day/Plaza/Carlin/etc.?  When I checked online (when it was still available for the sale) it had said something like "JCrew.com/catalog exclusive"......so it would not be possible to even try on these styles at a JCrew b&m store?
> 
> (sorry for all these elementary questions, I've never bought anything from JCrew before and am pining for one of their coats)



The Carlin runs about the same as the Lady Day.  I have both in black.  I have the Carlin in a 0 (my usual J.Crew coat size) and it fits well, my Lady Day is a 2 and is a little big, especially in the body.  I prefer the Carlin, it is a more stylish and casual look whereas the Lady Day is much more dressy and a little more mature than I am usually going for.  The Carlin I've had since last year and it has held up well, though I only wear it once or twice a week and only 4 or 5 months of the year.  In general, I think that the double cloth holds up better than the stadium cloth.

They won't have any of these coats in store now unless you find a return or something left over in the sale section, but the chances of that are pretty slim.  The stores do carry coats, but it depends which store what they will have (and most of the times an individual store won't get all of the colors or something).


----------



## yellow08

I got my card!!!!!!


----------



## yuurei

Has anyone else noticed J.Crew getting larger in terms of vanity sizing?  I recently bought a sheath dress from their website, in size 0 and I'm absolutely swimming in it. Its like I can wear it when I'm preggers or something. :weird:
Their XS size tops and cardigans fit me fine though. Its so wierd!


----------



## explorer27

^Yep, J.Crew is definitely notorious for vanity sizing. I have an older pencil skirt size 4 and it fits identical to a current skirt size 0. 

It's so important to try the items on to get a true sense of the fit, especially now that many items are looser and boyish fitting.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm in love with my Lolli Pants.  I wish these came in other colors.  Because they are seasonless wool, they are perfect for brisk mornings and cool evenings.  The color is really nice, I can't say enough.

Here is my outfit for today:

clothing: all J. Crew
shoes: Louboutin Joli


----------



## surlygirl

love them, *cutie*! you look tres chic, mon ami! :kiss: *stalks jcrew.com for lolli pants pop ups*


----------



## Addictista

*DC*- This is everything that's great about JCrew in one outfit!  You look amazing!


----------



## yellow08

DC, super cute!
I agree, you can definitely wear the Lolli pants year round. I love them!


----------



## Miss_Q

*DC*- As usual you look lovely!


----------



## Needanotherbag

*DC* - you look fabulous!


----------



## luvmy3girls

*DC*-so cute!! you look great! Love the whole outfit


----------



## Dukeprincess

LOVE the outfit, *DC.*  You need to be in J.Crew's catalog.

I got a 20% off card too...glad this thread has given me inspiration on what to use it for!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Thank you guys so much for the lovely compliments* 



Dukeprincess said:


> LOVE the outfit, *DC.* You need to be in J.Crew's catalog.
> 
> I got a 20% off card too...glad this thread has given me inspiration on what to use it for!


 
Yaayyyy!!!  *DC, Surly and Duke got cards* - look out J. Crew here we come .  We should have a shopping party...

Oh, not sure if you're near Fair Lakes, but they have a 20% coupon going on now through April 6th.


----------



## cjy

DC you look terrific!!


----------



## SuLi

Question about the Veronique dress:  http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/dresses/eveningdinner/PRDOVR~37931/37931.jsp

I bought this dress today to wear to a wedding in May -- I really like the dress, but the tulle makes it extra puffy on me.  I'm petite and I was wondering whether you guys thought it would make a difference if I had then layer of tulle removed?

Thanks!


----------



## Eclipse4

DC - I love your outfit!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Doing the I-got-my-card-in-the-mail-today happy dance


----------



## Eclipse4

Yay


----------



## DC-Cutie

Thank *Eclipse & Cjy*  for the very sweet compliments.

Since my PS has finally returned (seems like she's been gone for sooooo long), I did some damage.  She put together 12 outfits for me.  I liked all but 1.  Since it's almost midnight, I'll post pics between tomorrow and the weekend.

LOTS and LOTS of markdowns


----------



## DC-Cutie

Me today:


----------



## Addictista

Another great outfit, DC.  I would never have thought to to belt the shirt like that.  I'm going to try it.  Love the ballet flats!


----------



## Sweetpea83

DC-Cutie said:


> Me today:




Really cute outfit!


----------



## foxycleopatra

jordanjordan said:


> The Carlin runs about the same as the Lady Day.  I have both in black.  I have the Carlin in a 0 (my usual J.Crew coat size) and it fits well, my Lady Day is a 2 and is a little big, especially in the body.  I prefer the Carlin, it is a more stylish and casual look whereas the Lady Day is much more dressy and a little more mature than I am usually going for.  The Carlin I've had since last year and it has held up well, though I only wear it once or twice a week and only 4 or 5 months of the year.  In general, I think that the double cloth holds up better than the stadium cloth.
> 
> They won't have any of these coats in store now unless you find a return or something left over in the sale section, but the chances of that are pretty slim.  The stores do carry coats, but it depends which store what they will have (and most of the times an individual store won't get all of the colors or something).



Thank you so much for this informative reply!  I love how the Lady Day looks on other ladies but when I bought one from ebay and tried it on, it looked horrible on me.....ok, maybe not horrible, but just not the right fit and not my style (I'm used to Mackage coats but have been looking to JCrew for some colored coats).

Are there JCrew outlets that carry past-season Carlin coats?  Or is eBay the only way to go?  I'm on the hunt for a Carlin in hydrangea or poppy or royal violet in 0 (or maybe 2) and I don't even see them on eBay.


----------



## VeraC

I LOVE this outfit, DC.  I'm on the hunt for a blue chambray shirt right now and you styled yours to absolute perfection.  I may have to borrow this look once I find my perfect shirt.



DC-Cutie said:


> Me today:


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Sweetpea83 & Addictista* - thank you for the compliments 



VeraC said:


> I LOVE this outfit, DC. I'm on the hunt for a blue chambray shirt right now and you styled yours to absolute perfection. I may have to borrow this look once I find my perfect shirt.


 
Thank you.  I'm lovin' chambray shirts at the moment.  This one came from the J. Crew outlet (recently).


----------



## DC-Cutie

Here are a few sale items I found in-store today (with online price differences)

Cropped Maggie trouser (for sizing, I went down to a size 2!  I've never been a size 2): $99

Surplus Belt - $9.99 (online $39.50)

Drapey stripe tee - $29.99 (online $49.50)

Retro shell - $49.99 (online $88)

Crosstown Tee - $9.99 (online $34.50)

Boy shirt in Indian voile - $49.99 (online $69.50)


Camp pocket cardigan - $19.99 (online $39 or $49)

Studded leather belt - $9.99 (online $29.50)


----------



## surlygirl

thanks for the recon, *Cutie*! the Maggie trousers look nice. may have to check them out soon. and I just bristle at the online / in-store price differences. Argh!


----------



## DC-Cutie

surlygirl said:


> thanks for the recon, *Cutie*! the Maggie trousers look nice. may have to check them out soon. and I just bristle at the online / in-store price differences. Argh!



Be warned, the Maggie trousers gave cutie a bootie  .  So you might be hurtin'  'em in the streets


----------



## MichelleAntonia

DC-Cutie said:


> Camp pocket cardigan - $19.99 (online $39 or $49)



I got this today in store and can confirm it was only $20! But I got the dark olive color, which I don't see online.


----------



## surlygirl

DC-Cutie said:


> Be warned, the Maggie trousers gave cutie a bootie  .  So you might be hurtin'  'em in the streets



hmph. never mind! :shame:

lolli pants alert! size 4 & 8. so sad that my size hasn't popped up. guess that's just too much pink in the streets! lol.

http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Navigation...0~15~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~lolli/32579.jsp


----------



## DC-Cutie

one more to add:
Double-breasted Bonnie blazer - $59.99 (online $135)


----------



## Greentea

VeraC said:


> I LOVE this outfit, DC.  I'm on the hunt for a blue chambray shirt right now and you styled yours to absolute perfection.  I may have to borrow this look once I find my perfect shirt.



Me too! Love the shirt and really craving something chambray! I kind of have a crush on the one with the whimsical heart pocket. Going to use my 20% off on one of these!


----------



## terps08

Vintage cotton sunburst tank

Just bought this in the store last week - obsessed with it!


----------



## cap

hi everyone. i just have to ask . Did anyone try or get the matchstick jeans this year yet? i tried them on in the white denim and light colored and they were no were near a matchstick look. They were so huge on me. I was so dissapointed. I have a dark denim pair from last year (outlet ) and they fit great. Does anyone have last years version? I was just wondering what happened to these. I shop both jcrew retail and jcrew outlet so i know there clothing is not the same but boy what a huge difference in the denim. Any advice or opinions i would love!


----------



## DC-Cutie

^ I purchased a white pair last week and noticed that the fabric was different.  My SA said they used a softer denim from another denim maker.  Other than that the fit, IMO was the same.


----------



## Love my Tanos

DC-Cutie said:


> Here are a few sale items I found in-store today (with online price differences)
> 
> Cropped Maggie trouser (for sizing, I went down to a size 2!  I've never been a size 2): $99
> 
> Surplus Belt - $9.99 (online $39.50)
> 
> Drapey stripe tee - $29.99 (online $49.50)
> 
> Retro shell - $49.99 (online $88)
> 
> Crosstown Tee - $9.99 (online $34.50)
> 
> Boy shirt in Indian voile - $49.99 (online $69.50)
> 
> 
> Camp pocket cardigan - $19.99 (online $39 or $49)
> 
> Studded leather belt - $9.99 (online $29.50)



This really, really steams me!! My nearest JCrew store is 3 hours away, and I typically will do 2 or 3 major shops a year in-store, but I buy online throughout the year and it frosts me that there's such a substantial price difference on things sometimes. 

For those of you who keep an eye on the differences, do the online prices ever eventually match the online price? or do they just basically consider these items to be on an in-store "secret" sale? 

It really ticks me off....I have the 20% off card burning a hole in my pocket, and am planning a shopping trip for a week from Monday. Problem is, oftentimes the store will be out of my size, or not have an item I've been lusting over online, so the 20% off card may not get as much use as I'm hoping. 

Have any of you ever asked your personal shopper to give you the in-store price if you buy online? I've never done that before, and am not sure if they have the ability to do that.


----------



## cap

DC-Cutie said:


> ^ I purchased a white pair last week and noticed that the fabric was different. My SA said they used a softer denim from another denim maker. Other than that the fit, IMO was the same.


 Thanks. I did think they felt a little softer. i love the white denim. I am jealous now....lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

Love my Tanos said:


> This really, really steams me!! My nearest JCrew store is 3 hours away, and I typically will do 2 or 3 major shops a year in-store, but I buy online throughout the year and it frosts me that there's such a substantial price difference on things sometimes.
> 
> For those of you who keep an eye on the differences, do the online prices ever eventually match the online price? or do they just basically consider these items to be on an in-store "secret" sale?
> 
> It really ticks me off....I have the 20% off card burning a hole in my pocket, and am planning a shopping trip for a week from Monday. Problem is, oftentimes the store will be out of my size, or not have an item I've been lusting over online, so the 20% off card may not get as much use as I'm hoping.
> 
> Have any of you ever asked your personal shopper to give you the in-store price if you buy online? I've never done that before, and am not sure if they have the ability to do that.



My PS is very good at making sure I get the lower price.  If the price is lower online, she checks and rings me up.  Never had a problem. But somebody posted recently that either an SA or PS wouldn't match the price.


----------



## GingerSnap527

Anyone have the 3" chino shorts? I love the number of colors it comes in, but was wondering what everyone thought of them.

I'm leaning towards the red. Great for spring/summer.


----------



## Lexgal

i purchased a pair of the cropped white matchstick jeans yesterday.  Love them.  I also have a pair from last year.  I think I like these better.  FYI, my SA told me to go down a size as they will stretch.


----------



## futurewoman

I just picked up the cotton stud cardigan for $19.99 - still $79.99 online. Quite the price difference!

Minnie's were $29.99 / $49.99 online

Pretty much all of the sweaters that are $39.99 online were down to $19.99 in store.


----------



## BooYah

extra 30% off FINAL SALE items & FREE SHIP on $150+

code is *LOVEIT*


----------



## Dukeprincess

Has anyone tried the Pipette cargo pant?  How do they run? TTS?  Thanks!


----------



## Love my Tanos

DC-Cutie said:


> My PS is very good at making sure I get the lower price.  If the price is lower online, she checks and rings me up.  Never had a problem. But somebody posted recently that either an SA or PS wouldn't match the price.



Ok, so how do you think I approach it, then? Do you buy what you like in-store, and then look them up online when you get home and ask for a price adjustment credit? Or does your Personal Shopper work at the J Crew location you shop at? Mine is lovely but she's in VA; I'm in FL. I'm hitting the nearest store to me next week, and just want it to be as hassle-free for me and the sales associates there as possible. I'm hoping to buy quite a lot as I'll be out of town most of the summer.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dukeprincess said:


> Has anyone tried the Pipette cargo pant?  How do they run? TTS?  Thanks!



I didn't try them on, but they are $29 in store..


----------



## DC-Cutie

Love my Tanos said:


> Ok, so how do you think I approach it, then? Do you buy what you like in-store, and then look them up online when you get home and ask for a price adjustment credit? Or does your Personal Shopper work at the J Crew location you shop at? Mine is lovely but she's in VA; I'm in FL. I'm hitting the nearest store to me next week, and just want it to be as hassle-free for me and the sales associates there as possible. I'm hoping to buy quite a lot as I'll be out of town most of the summer.



I'll pm you


----------



## jordanjordan

Has anyone tried the eyelet schoolboy blazer??


----------



## DC-Cutie

anybody looking for the lolli pant in a size 4, let me know.  My SA has a pair on hold.


----------



## cjy

I ordered the Raglan Babydoll Tee in the brick color. Should arivre by the end of the day
(Wed) hope it works. Should be a good basic for summer. Wil let you know.
The Weekend dress is very cute. Love it!


----------



## Eclipse4

FYI: Cadabra cardigan $19.99 in store yet $59.50 online.

Has anyone seen the merino ranger romper in stores yet? Not sure if I like it but would like to try it on.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

One of my stores has the Double Breasted Bonnie Blazer for *19.99* I thought it was a mistake, but it wasn't. Down from 198! But there were only two and hte sizes were huge!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

MichelleAntonia said:


> One of my stores has the Double Breasted Bonnie Blazer for *19.99* I thought it was a mistake, but it wasn't. Down from 198! But there were only two and hte sizes were huge!!!



Good grief! Did you order one, at that price how could you pass it up?


----------



## DC-Cutie

my SA confirmed the price is $29.99 - still a good deal!


----------



## klj

Yikes..my eyes!


----------



## gotpurseitis

Just received Lady Lace popover in Dune color! Love it! Not sure it's worth the price.  BTW it runs small.


----------



## ninja_please

I just ordered this dress in navy and spice wine:
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_special_sizes/petite/dresses/PRDOVR~29481/29481.jsp
I can't wait for it to come!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I forgot to ask the SA... the 20% off $150 in store card... does that make the items I purchase with that promotion final sale?


----------



## ryrybaby12

DC-Cutie said:


> my SA confirmed the price is $29.99 - still a good deal!


Yep- I got it in Navy today- the Bonnie Blazer-29.99 and 20% off because of course, I spent over $150....got so many goodies.  

DC Cutie- I am moving back to the DC area, and can't wait to get back to the Georgetown JCrew!!  I used to live on Grace Street right behind it....back in the days when I had no kids!!  Now I have 2.....


----------



## alex.losee

I did some insane damage today. Here's just one


----------



## alex.losee

ok so maybe a few more


----------



## alex.losee

this ones a bit older, but it needed a photo


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^IDK how you can work at the crew... I'd never make ANY money. Barely break even!


----------



## DC-Cutie

MichelleAntonia said:


> I forgot to ask the SA... the 20% off $150 in store card... does that make the items I purchase with that promotion final sale?



no, it won't be final sale


----------



## Winterbaby

alex.losee said:


> ok so maybe a few more


 

*alex.losee*, LOVE this jacket! Would you say its fits normal or does it fit smaller?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Cotton stud cardigan - $15.99 in store!!!/$69.99 online

Lighthouse cardigan - $29.99 in-store/$69 online

Few things from Madewell
duet boyblazer - $29.99 in-store/$129 online (crazy)

Telegraph Trousers - $29.99 in-store/$39.99 online

Tribute Tees - $7.99 in-store/$24.99 online


----------



## jordanjordan

Just bought the eyelet schoolboy blazer in gray.  It is SUPER cute.  I am not an eyelet person, but something about it being in gray makes it less preppy and more interesting.  The white one was cute too but I don't think white blazer is really my style and it is definitely more traditional with the eyelet.  Runs fairly TTS but maybe a little big through the chest.


----------



## alex.losee

winterbaby: I am generally a 2 in blazers and I took a 2 in this. It hits cropped, but on me (i'm 5"0) its PERFECT. 
For the record, I wore the jacket today to work, and sold the last 4 in the store 
MichelleAntonia: I do ok. I almost never ever buy anything thats not on sale. Yesterday was an exception.


----------



## Winterbaby

Thank You *alex.losee*!


----------



## Greentea

Love that twill moto jacket!!


----------



## Ericka

DC-Cutie said:


> Cotton stud cardigan - $15.99 in store!!!/$69.99 online
> 
> Lighthouse cardigan - $29.99 in-store/$69 online
> 
> Few things from Madewell
> duet boyblazer - $29.99 in-store/$129 online (crazy)
> 
> Telegraph Trousers - $29.99 in-store/$39.99 online
> 
> Tribute Tees - $7.99 in-store/$24.99 online


Hi DC Cutie! the Tribute Tees from Madewell are cute IRL? I like them but didn't have a Madewell in town and I don't know how is the quality of their stuff. Thanks!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ericka said:


> Hi DC Cutie! the Tribute Tees from Madewell are cute IRL? I like them but didn't have a Madewell in town and I don't know how is the quality of their stuff. Thanks!



Hey...  Yes, they're cute and comfortable.  Kinda like an overly washed cotton.  For quality, I've been into Madewell a few times and only ever purchased 2 pair of boots.  But yesterday, was the first time I actually tried on their clothes - I must say, I'm pretty impressed by the quality.  The Boy Blazer is PERFECT - I can see me getting a lot of wear out of it.


----------



## Ericka

Do you think the sizing it's the same as JCrew? thanks DC!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ericka said:


> Do you think the sizing it's the same as JCrew? thanks DC!



yes I think so, I'm usually a M in tees and 8/10 in jackets (got a 10 in the jacket and M for the tees and 2 pair of pants in M)


----------



## Ericka

Great DC! that helps me a lot!  I think I'm going to order some t shirts with the extra 25% off sale since I don't have Madewell in Houston


----------



## DC-Cutie

^ You're welcome!

see if you can order them from the store since they're only $9.99 in-store.  If you do call, the Washington, DC (Georgetown) store had plenty in stock, lots of sizes and colors.


----------



## IDtoTX

Does anyone know how the Crisscross dress fits?  I was thinking about ordering it but JCrew doesn't have reviews on their site that give information about how it fits.  

Any feedback?
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/dresses/day/PRDOVR~38830/38830.jsp


----------



## purse collector

Bought these today...been eyeing them.  They're $69.99 online and only 19.99 in store so I got them in both colors!!! http://www.jcrew.com/search/searchN...Hash=7f20dc7a2342b67780342771efa2fc5350460ec9

Also got this skirt in melon for $ 29.99, 49.99 online
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_feature/NewArrivals/skirts/PRDOVR~37755/37755.jsp


----------



## 4Elegance

Hi Guys-  I need your help.  I recently purchased the gingham mini but I am not sure how to style it.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Squeaky00

I love these cardigan.  I saw them about 2 weeks ago in the clearance section but they were $29.99.  I am going to have to go back and check them out.



purse collector said:


> Bought these today...been eyeing them. They're $69.99 online and only 19.99 in store so I got them in both colors!!! http://www.jcrew.com/search/searchN...Hash=7f20dc7a2342b67780342771efa2fc5350460ec9
> 
> Also got this skirt in melon for $ 29.99, 49.99 online
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_feature/NewArrivals/skirts/PRDOVR~37755/37755.jsp


----------



## chessmont

Hi Folks, I love this dress in light heather gray, but am having a loss of imagination as to what color shoes to wear with it...

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/dresses/weartowork/PRDOVR~36526/36526.jsp

There is a pump called 'cobblestone' on the J Crew website that seems it might work.  I don't see black as being good.  Any other suggestions?

Here is the shoe

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/shoes/pumpsheels/PRDOVR~29720/29720.jsp

I don't have great ankles so I don't want any ankle straps...


----------



## Winterbaby

Has anyone tried or seen in person the Colette dress?
Looks cute, but not sure...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Winterbaby said:


> Has anyone tried or seen in person the Colette dress?
> Looks cute, but not sure...



I have it.  It's very cute and comfy...


----------



## beauxgoris

I purchased three of their new featherweight cashmere cardigans. Sea salt (white), seafoam green color and buttercup yellow. They're so soft - but thin enough for year round wear. Love them!


----------



## chessmont

I bought the short sleeve cashmere tee in almost every color they are so nice, perfect for Northern CA weather for a lot of the year.  The 20% off sale sure helped!


----------



## Addictista

I am thinking of getting the featherweight cotton cardigan (#41103) in yellow and beechwood during this promo.  I'm torn between getting a third in black or getting the Jackie in black.  Any suggestions?


----------



## meganfm

How slim is the nouveau blazer?  I remember buying the wool peacoat in a 2T last year, and it was huge (unfortunately 2T is the smallest tall size).  Contemplating if the tall suit jackets will fit me at all.


----------



## DC-Cutie

If anyone in the DC area is interested in attending a J Crew charity/shopping event this week, please PM me...

there is a discount


----------



## jordanjordan

Help please!  I am going to Vegas next month and I need to put together some J.Crew outfits (since that is pretty much the only place I shop at this point) that will be appropriate for a nice dinner.  I am not talking formal or anything, but something appropriate for a dressy restaurant in the evening in Vegas.

I am open to anything J.Crew, the only restriction is that it has to go with some sort of flat shoes (or <1" wedge shoes).  I am willing to buy new shoes if I need to, but I have a pair of black flats I love so that'd be cool if it went with those.

Help please!  I have been to Vegas twice before so I know what most people wear but it is totally not my style so I am having trouble pulling something together.

I wanted to add I am used to dressing conservatively and casually (jeans / tank / cardigan) so nothing too over the top, I don't want to be uncomfortable.

I was thinking maybe this, but I don't know what to pair it with:
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/shirtstops/camis/PRDOVR~39842/39842.jsp

Or this? or is this too daytime?
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/shirtstops/blouses/PRDOVR~41525/41525.jsp

I also LOVE this dress but I think it might be too bridesmaid... they have it in cotton in dark gray at my local store, would that be better? I didn't buy it yet because I don't like strapless but I am coming up short!

http://www.jcrew.com/wedding/Weddin...0~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~arabelle/29286.jsp


----------



## Addictista

I have an earlier version of the sequin top and I pair it with dark skinnies or white jeans.  You could also pair this with a dressy pair of shorts and a nice jacket/cardigan.  

That blousey shirt seems more daytime, but might look nice with trousers and some killer heels.  

I like the dress, I don't think it's too bridesmaid.  Dark gray cotton might look much more casual, I'd have to see it. 

BTW - did you ever order those swimsuits?  How were they?


----------



## sarasmith3269

Love their bikinis!
Ive been searching for some cute girly ones and they have a ton!  I hope they have some in store for me to try on!


----------



## jordanjordan

Addictista said:


> I have an earlier version of the sequin top and I pair it with dark skinnies or white jeans.  You could also pair this with a dressy pair of shorts and a nice jacket/cardigan.
> 
> That blousey shirt seems more daytime, but might look nice with trousers and some killer heels.
> 
> I like the dress, I don't think it's too bridesmaid.  Dark gray cotton might look much more casual, I'd have to see it.
> 
> BTW - did you ever order those swimsuits?  How were they?



I ordered three last week but they still haven't shipped!  I'll report back when they get here for sure!


----------



## Addictista

jordanjordan said:


> I ordered three last week but they still haven't shipped!  I'll report back when they get here for sure!



Nothing is better than getting those boxes in the mail!


----------



## jordanjordan

Addictista said:


> Nothing is better than getting those boxes in the mail!



I know.  I'm so excited to try them on (though I'm not quite sure if I am "beach body" ready yet so that will be another story).

Any other suggestions on something J.Crew to wear in the evening to dinners (in Vegas)?  DF and I are not clubbers so we will just be going to dinners and probably a Cirque de Soleil show or something.

The main problem I am having is how to be "dressy" in flats.  DF will probably wear nice jeans and a button up or dress pants and a button up depending on the place, so I need something comparable.  I don't think we want to go anywhere that requires a suit or jacket (we are just casual people).


----------



## Addictista

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/skirts/solids/PRDOVR~37755/37755.jsp

The confetti sweater and dress are both great pieces for dressy/casual.  The dress could look good with flats, and the sweater with white jeans and flats.  DC-Cutie has a mod shot of the sweater earlier in this thread, and it's TDF! 

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/sweaters/crewnecksandvnecks/PRDOVR~35778/35778.jsp

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/sweaters/dresses/PRDOVR~35779/35779.jsp

This last link is a styling suggestion.  You can get a sequin skirt (very Vegas) and dress it down with an oversized top or sweater.  This would look good with flats.  

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/sweaters/jcrewcashmere/PRDOVR~35772/35772.jsp

You could always wear suit trousers with whatever shoes you normally wear and a fun top.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I think this is a dressy but casual fun look for a night out:
This skirt:
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/skirts/partynovelty/PRDOVR~38660/38660.jsp#

paired with a crisp white button up & flats (thongs not ballet flats)


----------



## fshnonmymind

Since *Addictista* brought up the confetti sweater, I just posted a pic of me wearing it in the What Are You Wearing thread. That would be a really fun piece to wear in Vegas.


----------



## Addictista

^^^^ Love that look!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^^That's probably my favorite piece from the entire spring collection! IT looks amazing!


----------



## jordanjordan

^^ It looks great on you.  Love it with those pants!


----------



## DC-Cutie

^ the last dress you posted is nice, how do you plan on styling it up (accessories, shoes, etc)?  The color is beautiful...


----------



## beauxgoris

I bought this party dress to wear to a wedding. With the 20% off code it was a great deal:

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_categor...~15~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~sequin/38588.jsp


----------



## jordanjordan

DC-Cutie said:


> ^ the last dress you posted is nice, how do you plan on styling it up (accessories, shoes, etc)?  The color is beautiful...



If this is directed at me, I am not sure.  I am terrible at styling and dressy up, I am very casual day to day.

The version of it in my local store is dark gray cotton and has metallic threads running through it, so I don't know waht would go with that.  I think I like cotton better than the silk chiffon because that one (even though the blue is beautiful) seems way too dressy for what we are going to be doing.


----------



## DC-Cutie

My PS just emailed : *New markdowns and 30% off in-store * :lolots:


----------



## Belladiva79

Can anyone tell me if the minnies in black ever go on sale? Also i usually wear a size 8 in banana republic and theory pants. Would i be an 8 in these also?


----------



## Addictista

I got my black minnies on sale, but I think it was a 20% off $150 promo or something along those lines.  I did get grey minnies marked down, so definitely the other colors have been marked down.

ETA:  They fit in my BR/Theory size, but they're tight!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Thanks for the heads-up on the sweater!  I was able to pick it up for $13.99 today 



purse collector said:


> Bought these today...been eyeing them.  They're $69.99 online and only 19.99 in store so I got them in both colors!!! http://www.jcrew.com/search/searchN...Hash=7f20dc7a2342b67780342771efa2fc5350460ec9
> 
> Also got this skirt in melon for $ 29.99, 49.99 online
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_feature/NewArrivals/skirts/PRDOVR~37755/37755.jsp


----------



## Ericka

DC is that sweater true to size? is it long? thanks!


----------



## pavilion

Belladiva79 said:


> Can anyone tell me if the minnies in black ever go on sale? Also i usually wear a size 8 in banana republic and theory pants. Would i be an 8 in these also?


I just got the Minnie pants.  I am usually between a 00, 0, or XXS in J Crew.  I tried on the 00 and they fit, but I decided to go with the 0 because even though they are supposed to stretch, they 00's felt too much like leggings to me whereas the 0 were slightly bigger and will look more like pants when they stretch.  They are super comfy though.  I got them in black and gray.  I got the gray in the store on Tuesday and they were on sale for $29.99.


----------



## jordanjordan

pavilion said:


> I just got the Minnie pants.  I am usually between a 00, 0, or XXS in J Crew.  I tried on the 00 and they fit, but I decided to go with the 0 because even though they are supposed to stretch, they 00's felt too much like leggings to me whereas the 0 were slightly bigger and will look more like pants when they stretch.  They are super comfy though.  I got them in black and gray.  I got the gray in the store on Tuesday and they were on sale for $29.99.



Belladiva- I got black and gray too, and the gray were on sale (but not quite that low- what a deal!).  I usually wear a 0 (sometimes a 00) and I found the 0 to be much too big.  I bought the 00 and even those seem big after wearing for a while.  I think they are tightest through the thigh and loosest through hip butt, so take your measurements in those areas into consideration if you're between sizes.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ericka said:


> DC is that sweater true to size? is it long? thanks!



Yes, it's true to size.  I took it in a medium and it hits right below my natural waist line..


----------



## Squeaky00

I just called my local store and they don't have my size in stock    Is there anyway that online will price match the instore price?


----------



## purse collector

DC-Cutie said:


> Thanks for the heads-up on the sweater!  I was able to pick it up for $13.99 today



Even better!


----------



## Ericka

DC-Cutie said:


> Yes, it's true to size.  I took it in a medium and it hits right below my natural waist line..


  I got the sweater  in medium too and fits great! My husband went to the store to pick it up for me and I was afraid of the size since is final sale but it's perfect! I'm thinking to get the navy too.


----------



## jordanjordan

Two packages yesterday, first, the good.

Got my silver locket FINALLY.  They recently sent me an email saying I wouldn't get it the original backorder date (4/14) and it would be later (5/05) but I got it.  LOVE.

Got 2.5 swimsuits (one of the bottoms was canceled) and some shorts also.  The swimwear is pretty good in quality, but the sizing is abysmal.  I ended up with one top that sort of fits but I'm not sure if I love it.

I normally wear a 0 or 00 in J.Crew bottoms, depending on the material.  Chino I take 0, stretch I take 00.  I would definitely need an XXS bottom.  The tops were all over the place.  I am a 30C and in the triangle top (without padding) the small was about right.  One of the numbered tube top styles I got in a 32B and the wire/cup area were HUGE.  I would definitely need a 32A and that would probably be too big.  One of the non numbered tube top styles I got in an XS and it is too big around the band (you can tie it tighter but the "tie" stops so you end up tying the actual swimsuit so not as cute, but doable) but if I went down to XXS I think the width of the material wouldn't offer enough coverage.  Even tied REALLY tight it does nothing to keep the girls up.

I got navy, bright fuschia/purple, and a blue and white stripe.  The navy worked best with my coloring, but the bright fuschia was really pretty too.  The blue and white stripe was cute, but I felt like the stripe wasn't actually bright white which bothered me.

Overall the best fitting one was the non numbered tube top style (twist front is the name I think).  For anyone else order swim I would probably size down in bottoms and TTS in tops.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

DC-Cutie said:


> Thanks for the heads-up on the sweater!  I was able to pick it up for $13.99 today



I bought that sweater too! I couldn't believe how cheap it was.  It was the only one in the store and I snagged it.


----------



## Addictista

jordanjordan said:


> Two packages yesterday, first, the good.
> 
> Got my silver locket FINALLY.  They recently sent me an email saying I wouldn't get it the original backorder date (4/14) and it would be later (5/05) but I got it.  LOVE.
> 
> Got 2.5 swimsuits (one of the bottoms was canceled) and some shorts also.  The swimwear is pretty good in quality, but the sizing is abysmal.  I ended up with one top that sort of fits but I'm not sure if I love it.
> 
> I normally wear a 0 or 00 in J.Crew bottoms, depending on the material.  Chino I take 0, stretch I take 00.  I would definitely need an XXS bottom.  The tops were all over the place.  I am a 30C and in the triangle top (without padding) the small was about right.  One of the numbered tube top styles I got in a 32B and the wire/cup area were HUGE.  I would definitely need a 32A and that would probably be too big.  One of the non numbered tube top styles I got in an XS and it is too big around the band (you can tie it tighter but the "tie" stops so you end up tying the actual swimsuit so not as cute, but doable) but if I went down to XXS I think the width of the material wouldn't offer enough coverage.  Even tied REALLY tight it does nothing to keep the girls up.
> 
> I got navy, bright fuschia/purple, and a blue and white stripe.  The navy worked best with my coloring, but the bright fuschia was really pretty too.  The blue and white stripe was cute, but I felt like the stripe wasn't actually bright white which bothered me.
> 
> Overall the best fitting one was the non numbered tube top style (twist front is the name I think).  For anyone else order swim I would probably size down in bottoms and TTS in tops.



At least you know your size in the bottoms.  They have so many tops it's hard to know what will work and what won't.  I tend to order the same top over and over now that I know what works.  It's just frustrating that they have no swimwear in store to try - it would be so much easier that way.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I looked at this cardigan like this at first:   I decided to try it on and started feeling ike this  Then I saw the price $19.99 +30% off and was feeling like this:

Cadabra cardigan


----------



## DC-Cutie

Also picked up this: Boathouse shirtdress

In-store it's $49.99 +30% off...  However, somebody marked a bunch down to $9.99 +30% off (their mistake, is my gain  )


----------



## thegirlys

DC-Cutie said:


> I looked at this cardigan like this at first:  I decided to try it on and started feeling ike this Then I saw the price $19.99 +30% off and was feeling like this:
> 
> Cadabra cardigan


 just got this today!!   Love it!!!


----------



## thegirlys

DC-Cutie said:


> Also picked up this: Boathouse shirtdress
> 
> In-store it's $49.99 +30% off... However, somebody marked a bunch down to $9.99 +30% off (their mistake, is my gain  )


 Dress look great on you !  I might have to go back & check this out


----------



## Addictista

*DC* I think you need to go to Crew and try stuff on for us so we know what to buy.  I never would have given that dress a second look but it's great on you!  Now I'm going to try it.


----------



## Eclipse4

DC-Cutie said:


> Also picked up this: Boathouse shirtdress
> 
> In-store it's $49.99 +30% off...  However, somebody marked a bunch down to *$9.99 +30% off* (their mistake, is my gain  )



 at the price.

I didn't like the dress but it looks great on you.


----------



## Squeaky00

omg I love that dress.  I definately need the boatdress now..lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

Thanks so much for the compliments ladies   The fabric is really soft, great for lounging.

and look how this blogger styled it up:
http://www.saucyglossie.com/uptown-girl-2/

Fabulous, right?


----------



## Squeaky00

how long is the sale for the additional 30%off is???


----------



## luvmy3girls

DC-Cutie said:


> I looked at this cardigan like this at first:  I decided to try it on and started feeling ike this Then I saw the price $19.99 +30% off and was feeling like this:
> 
> Cadabra cardigan


 me too!!! what are you going to wear under it?


----------



## talldrnkofwater

DC-Cutie said:


> I looked at this cardigan like this at first:   I decided to try it on and started feeling ike this  Then I saw the price $19.99 +30% off and was feeling like this:
> 
> Cadabra cardigan



Really?!?!? I look it at that way too.  hmm, I may have to give it a try.


----------



## DC-Cutie

luvmy3girls said:


> me too!!! what are you going to wear under it?



probably just a plain tee or tank...



talldrnkofwater said:


> Really?!?!? I look it at that way too.  hmm, I may have to give it a try.



go ahead, give it a try..

for sizing: I got a Medium in the first one, but the other colors I got in Small and they fit just fine, still roomy.


----------



## meganfm

jordanjordan said:


> I know.  I'm so excited to try them on (though I'm not quite sure if I am "beach body" ready yet so that will be another story).
> 
> Any other suggestions on something J.Crew to wear in the evening to dinners (in Vegas)?  DF and I are not clubbers so we will just be going to dinners and probably a Cirque de Soleil show or something.
> 
> The main problem I am having is how to be "dressy" in flats.  DF will probably wear nice jeans and a button up or dress pants and a button up depending on the place, so I need something comparable.  I don't think we want to go anywhere that requires a suit or jacket (we are just casual people).



A lot of people were dressed very casually when I went to Cirque (we saw O).  I had on a polo and jeans.

I'm tall so I always pair all my dressy outfits with flats.  Patent black or red (if you have a dark outfit) flats are really great for dressing up an outfit.


----------



## jordanjordan

meganfm said:


> A lot of people were dressed very casually when I went to Cirque (we saw O).  I had on a polo and jeans.
> 
> I'm tall so I always pair all my dressy outfits with flats.  Patent black or red (if you have a dark outfit) flats are really great for dressing up an outfit.



Thanks!  I am not too worried about the shows because I knwo a lot of people in Vegas dress casually but a few of the restaurants we plan on visiting are dressy so I want to step it up a notch for those.

I visited my B&M today and got a good haul.  I got the Arabelle dress in the gray cotton (it has silver metallic threads running through it).  It looks like this- http://www.jcrew.com/wedding/Weddin...5~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~arabelle/29286.jsp.

I also got a linen / cotton blend olive skirt that was 59.50 and has an elastic waistband but isn't online.  I would have preferred navy but they only had olive and a light khaki or almost off white color.  Very cute and lightweight for summer.

I also got some jewelry for REALLY great deals with the 30% off sale.

TONS of stuff on sale but I was really in to get a dress and return some swim so I didn't bother with it except the jewelry.

I also tried on the Vivette dress and I think it runs a little big, mostly in the bust.  The pink color was awful on me, it was practically my skin color.  I was considering it in black but they didnt' have it in store and it looks too similar to the gray arabelle aside from the straps.


----------



## ryrybaby12

beauxgoris said:


> I bought this party dress to wear to a wedding. With the 20% off code it was a great deal:
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_categor...~15~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~sequin/38588.jsp


Cute dress....does it run tts, or is it bigger like most JCrew stuff?  Wondering if I should get a 0 or 2??


----------



## DC-Cutie

a recent J. Crew outfit (except for the AA clutch and flats)


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ great outfit DC!! I love those j.crew gingham shirts.  I have 3 of them.


----------



## jordanjordan

I forgot to say I scored the Tulip Cami in my store on sale.  The tag said 49.99 plus 30% but it rang to 29.99 plus 30%.  I got it for 20.99!  Deal of the century.  It was the last one in the blue color and it just happened to be my size, I think it may have been a return.


----------



## Addictista

DC - I love the way you layer and accessorize!  

Jordan - Congratulations - what a great find!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

jordanjordan said:


> I forgot to say I scored the Tulip Cami in my store on sale.  The tag said 49.99 plus 30% but it rang to 29.99 plus 30%.  I got it for 20.99!  Deal of the century.  It was the last one in the blue color and it just happened to be my size, I think it may have been a return.




Twins- I bought that cami also in that blue color.  I've wanted it forever, but I didn't want to pay 50. for it.


----------



## jordanjordan

Ladies, here is a picture of the dress I bought (except mine is cotton with metallic silver threads in it that you can barely see).  What shoes do I wear?  Only restriction is they have to be flat or <1" wedge and they have to be around $150 or less!

Help!! You are all so much better at styling than I am!  I got a multi strand long silverish pearl necklace to go with it and also a dark colored big fake rhinestone type bracelet, so all that I need is shoes now.


----------



## Addictista

Jordan - I stayed in J. Crew world - here are some ideas.  

32828 - Cece cracked metallic ballet flats:

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/shoes/ballets/PRDOVR~32828/32828.jsp

28699 - Cece studded ballet flats

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/shoes/ballets/PRDOVR~28699/28699.jsp

26418: Twisted t-strap sandals - not sure if the black would look too heavy. 

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/shoes/flatsandals/PRDOVR~26418/26418.jsp

You could also do a metallic silver flip flop or sandal.  I'm sure there are many more possibilities on zappos, etc.

Something as simple as this can work, but it might make your look too casual. 

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/shoes/flipflops/PRDOVR~72868/72868.jsp


----------



## Needanotherbag

*jordan* - I think that dress is perfection...I have a thing for strapless.


----------



## Belladiva79

Are the prices the same in all Jcrew stores? Also Im wondering if anyone knows how often the extra % on sale items comes around? I missed out on the one this passed weekend!


----------



## saira1214

I am waiting to for some regular priced shoes to go on sale. I wonder what my chances are.  Anyone have any insight?

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/shoes/pumpsheels/PRDOVR~36150/36150.jsp

or 

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_feature/catalogjcrewcomexclusives/shoes/PRDOVR~36137/36137.jsp


----------



## DC-Cutie

Belladiva79 said:


> Are the prices the same in all Jcrew stores? Also Im wondering if anyone knows how often the extra % on sale items comes around? I missed out on the one this passed weekend!



the pricing should be the same in all stores and the extra % off seems to be every other week, either in-store or online


----------



## Belladiva79

Im curious if stores do charge sends? Also do the SA's locate items if they do?


----------



## DC-Cutie

yes and yes


----------



## Belladiva79

DC-Cutie, thank you so much!


----------



## jordanjordan

Thanks addictista!  These are all cute.  I have the cece flats in black and LOVE them.  I have a pair of pewter patent flats very similar to the ceces and I hadn't even thought of those so this could be good!  Both those sandals are cute but I think I want to go for something a little dressier if I do a sandal.  (I am actually getting married in this dress, haha)

Needanotherbag, thanks, I am not normally a strapless kinda girl but this dress really did it for me!


----------



## LovesYSL

LOVE your outfit DC! Perfection! And the AA clutch is gorge!


----------



## BagLovingMom

Does anyone have the Selvedge chambray shirt?


----------



## explorer27

BagLovingMom said:


> Does anyone have the Selvedge chambray shirt?



I didn't purchase it, but tried it on. Very boxy throughout the torso, even in the smallest size. I bought the chambray tuxedo-pleat shirt instead but I wear it without the included bow tie.


----------



## Addictista

jordanjordan said:


> Thanks addictista!  These are all cute.  I have the cece flats in black and LOVE them.  I have a pair of pewter patent flats very similar to the ceces and I hadn't even thought of those so this could be good!  Both those sandals are cute but I think I want to go for something a little dressier if I do a sandal.  (I am actually getting married in this dress, haha)
> 
> Needanotherbag, thanks, I am not normally a strapless kinda girl but this dress really did it for me!



Are you going to Vegas to get married?  

As for the shoes - I bet Zappos would have some silver or pewter sandals with a small heel that would look amazing.  I can't go onto the site and look for you because I will end up buying something!


----------



## jordanjordan

BagLovingMom said:


> Does anyone have the Selvedge chambray shirt?



I bought it and returned it.  It is just TOO big and boxy.  It is nice and long, but it is very big.  Even in the smallest size I was swimming in it.

I RARELY suggest the outlet because of the quality, but the outlet has a very similar shirt for really cheap and it fits more like a normal perfect shirt instead of a boyfriend shirt. I got it and really like it.


----------



## jordanjordan

Addictista said:


> Are you going to Vegas to get married?
> 
> As for the shoes - I bet Zappos would have some silver or pewter sandals with a small heel that would look amazing.  I can't go onto the site and look for you because I will end up buying something!



We're going to get married here and then head to Vegas!  We just want to have really great food and we decided we didn't want to travel far since we only are going for 5 days.   Anyone know how the Crew in Vegas is??


----------



## DC-Cutie

BagLovingMom said:


> Does anyone have the Selvedge chambray shirt?



I don't have this shirt, but I have 2 from the outlet - I got Medium for a looser, more relaxed fit and a small for a fitted look.  Best of all, they were only $12.  I'm not a outlet person, either.  But I couldn't pass up the deal and they're pretty well made...


----------



## Addictista

jordanjordan said:


> We're going to get married here and then head to Vegas!  We just want to have really great food and we decided we didn't want to travel far since we only are going for 5 days.   Anyone know how the Crew in Vegas is??



Congratulations!!!!!!!


----------



## yellow08

*DC*, love the outfit!!

Also, my SA told me the summer collection rolls out on Wednesday. I hope it's cute stuff, I was underwhelmed with the Spring collection...


----------



## yellow08

jordanjordan said:


> We're going to get married here and then head to Vegas!  We just want to have really great food and we decided we didn't want to travel far since we only are going for 5 days.   Anyone know how the Crew in Vegas is??



*Congratulations!!!!!!*

I've been to the JC in Fashionshow Mall and it's small compared the JC in my little ol' Midwestern city (however, they had more stuff on sale, that wasn't on sale at my local JC). In Vegas, you will find more high-end shops (_almost on every corner_) but the regular stores were just okay, IMO. The F21 is huge though. I was there last in Sept going back in May (can't wait to hit up Zara).


----------



## jordanjordan

yellow08 said:


> *Congratulations!!!!!!*
> 
> I've been to the JC in Fashionshow Mall and it's small compared the JC in my little ol' Midwestern city (however, they had more stuff on sale, that wasn't on sale at my local JC). In Vegas, you will find more high-end shops (_almost on every corner_) but the regular stores were just okay, IMO. The F21 is huge though. I was there last in Sept going back in May (can't wait to hit up Zara).



Yea I think I went to the one at fashion show before but I want to say it has closed since then?  It has been quite a while so I couldn't remember if it was a nice store.

I am definitely looking forward to Zara too!


And, thanks, Addictista!!


----------



## Ericka

I want to order some swim tops but I'm afraid of the sizing. The top with the tie you mention is the style 34268? thanks!


QUOTE=jordanjordan;18664145]Two packages yesterday, first, the good.

Got my silver locket FINALLY.  They recently sent me an email saying I wouldn't get it the original backorder date (4/14) and it would be later (5/05) but I got it.  LOVE.

Got 2.5 swimsuits (one of the bottoms was canceled) and some shorts also.  The swimwear is pretty good in quality, but the sizing is abysmal.  I ended up with one top that sort of fits but I'm not sure if I love it.

I normally wear a 0 or 00 in J.Crew bottoms, depending on the material.  Chino I take 0, stretch I take 00.  I would definitely need an XXS bottom.  The tops were all over the place.  I am a 30C and in the triangle top (without padding) the small was about right.  One of the numbered tube top styles I got in a 32B and the wire/cup area were HUGE.  I would definitely need a 32A and that would probably be too big. * One of the non numbered tube top styles I got in an XS and it is too big around the band (you can tie it tighter but the "tie" stops so you end up tying the actual swimsuit so not as cute, but doable) but if I went down to XXS I think the width of the material wouldn't offer enough coverage*.  Even tied REALLY tight it does nothing to keep the girls up.

I got navy, bright fuschia/purple, and a blue and white stripe.  The navy worked best with my coloring, but the bright fuschia was really pretty too.  The blue and white stripe was cute, but I felt like the stripe wasn't actually bright white which bothered me.

Overall the best fitting one was the non numbered tube top style (twist front is the name I think).  For anyone else order swim I would probably size down in bottoms and TTS in tops.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ericka

mmm sorry I don't know what happened with the quoting


----------



## jordanjordan

Ericka said:


> mmm sorry I don't know what happened with the quoting



These are the two I got,

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/swim/solids/PRDOVR~38863/38863.jsp

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/swim/solids/PRDOVR~10210/10210.jsp

The Ruched Bandeau is numbered.  I found the underwire to be much bigger than it should have been.  I ordered a 32B but it seemed like a 34B at least.  The underwire was just very wide.  This one is lined but no padding.

The Twist Front Bandeau is the one that runs XXS, XS, etc. and I got the XS.  I wish I had the XXS to compare, because the tie part in the back was definitely too long, but I may have needed the XS to get the coverage I wanted from top to bottom if that makes sense.  This one has a padded lining.

Hope this helps, feel free to message me if you want some specifics.


----------



## terps08

Posted under Recent Purchases too...

Just bought these two items yesterday on jcrew.com!  Can't resist free shipping...


----------



## Needanotherbag

jordanjordan said:


> Yea I think I went to the one at fashion show before but I want to say it has closed since then?  It has been quite a while so I couldn't remember if it was a nice store.
> 
> I am definitely looking forward to Zara too!
> 
> 
> And, thanks, Addictista!!



I was just at that JC in February, my favorite SA is there, I can't remember her name for the life of me ATM but I go twice a year and she always recognizes me!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I picked up that same belt in the store though.  it was only $5, so why not, right!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I bought that belt also.  I forgot what color, either that color or gray.


----------



## Ericka

jordanjordan said:


> These are the two I got,
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/swim/solids/PRDOVR~38863/38863.jsp
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/swim/solids/PRDOVR~10210/10210.jsp
> 
> The Ruched Bandeau is numbered.  I found the underwire to be much bigger than it should have been.  I ordered a 32B but it seemed like a 34B at least.  The underwire was just very wide.  This one is lined but no padding.
> 
> The Twist Front Bandeau is the one that runs XXS, XS, etc. and I got the XS.  I wish I had the XXS to compare, because the tie part in the back was definitely too long, but I may have needed the XS to get the coverage I wanted from top to bottom if that makes sense.  This one has a padded lining.
> 
> Hope this helps, feel free to message me if you want some specifics.


Thank you jordan! I like the JCrew swimsuits but the sizing is killing me


----------



## meganfm

Is anyone here a size 2 in JCrew suit jackets?  I'm looking at the size chart, and I should fit a 2 just fine, however I compared it with the BR size chart and it seems BR sizing is smaller-and I even find their size 0 blazer to be too big!  I'm about 33/27/39 I believe, but I have slim shoulders and arms.  I've completely exhausted finding a suit here in Vancouver for someone who's tall, and I'm not a fan of the grey suits AT is offering in tall sizes right now, so JCrew is my last hope!


----------



## Addictista

*meganfm*: I think BR runs smaller than J. Crew, it that helps. I don't know how J. Crew's tall sizes run, if that's what you're looking to order.  FYI - A good tailor can work wonders - adjusting sleeves, etc.  I get everything altered - especially suiting.  

I shopped the sale and got the Confetti sweater (finally) and the Cadabra cardigan - free shipping!


----------



## jordanjordan

meganfm said:


> Is anyone here a size 2 in JCrew suit jackets?  I'm looking at the size chart, and I should fit a 2 just fine, however I compared it with the BR size chart and it seems BR sizing is smaller-and I even find their size 0 blazer to be too big!  I'm about 33/27/39 I believe, but I have slim shoulders and arms.  I've completely exhausted finding a suit here in Vancouver for someone who's tall, and I'm not a fan of the grey suits AT is offering in tall sizes right now, so JCrew is my last hope!



BR runs at least a full size smaller than J.Crew.  I have also found that the J.Crew Size Chart is completey inaccurate, and I always have to size down one size from what the measurements indicate I would wear.

Depending on how you like your suiting to fit, you could probably fit in a 0 based on those measurements if you like it to be a snug, tailored fit.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Free shipping on all orders no minimum code:WARMUP


----------



## yellow08

I'm just not loving any of the spring stuff
On the bright side, I saw the preview for fall 2011 (via web) and I'm in LOVE!!!!!

http://www.style.com/fashionshows/complete/F2011RTW-JCREW

http://thepursuitaesthetic.com/2011/03/29/j-crew-fall-2011-collection/

Saving my duckets for the fall!


----------



## SuLi

I just took advantage of the code and ordered the Summerstock Maxi in the black: http://www.jcrew.com/womens_categor...ll~mode+matchallany~~~~~summerstock/43211.jsp

I called the Georgetown store hoping they had it because I'm always so unsure of sizing with their dresses, but they don't have it in store yet.  I hope it works out!


----------



## saira1214

yellow08 said:


> I'm just not loving any of the spring stuff
> On the bright side, I saw the preview for fall 2011 (via web) and I'm in LOVE!!!!!
> 
> http://www.style.com/fashionshows/complete/F2011RTW-JCREW
> 
> http://thepursuitaesthetic.com/2011/03/29/j-crew-fall-2011-collection/
> 
> Saving my duckets for the fall!


 
Thanks for this! Yes, it does look great. I'm hoping the shoes will be part of the collection. I'm loving the leopard moccasin type shoes.


----------



## jordanjordan

I really like the new stuff!  I have WAY too much in my cart.


----------



## meganfm

Did you see the Super 120s pencil skirt in peacock?  I'm in LOVE

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/skirts/pencil/PRDOVR~86013/86013.jsp

Too bad I haven't graduated yet so I'm trying to hold out on buying more than what I would need to interview until I see what kind of dress code the place has.  But it's so tempting!


----------



## yellow08

jordanjordan said:


> I really like the new stuff!  I have WAY too much in my cart.



Okay, I take back my previous post. I *DO *like some of the new summer stuff


----------



## LovesYSL

Love love love J Crew's spring stuff. I love all the shades of neon they're incorporating, it's fab!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I ordered the merino confetti sweater.  I want the dress but I can't justify the price.  I tried it on yesterday and it's a bit risqué to wear to work.


----------



## BagLovingMom

Thanks ladies for the input re the Selvedge shirt! I decided not to get it but instead got the new perfect shirt in the Casbah paisley', love the print!


----------



## chelle232

Just noticed that the confetti sweater is on sale.  Went to the store this morning and they were sold out. I just chatted online with a personal shopper and they indicated that it's sold out in all retail stores.  With the 30% going on, it would have been nice.  I can't justify the sale price.


----------



## Kleio

If there's one thing that I'm addicted to at J.Crew, it's their Perfect Fit Tees. Perfect for layering, very classic cuts, wonderful cotton - if only I liked more of the colors, I'd get them all!


----------



## exotikittenx

^  I agree, I love their perfect fit tees, but wish they had a better color selection.


----------



## Dukeprincess

chelle232 said:


> Just noticed that the confetti sweater is on sale.  Went to the store this morning and they were sold out. I just chatted online with a personal shopper and they indicated that it's sold out in all retail stores.  With the 30% going on, it would have been nice.  I can't justify the sale price.



The confetti sweater was at my J.Crew, but only in a large and x-large.  It was 30% off.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I finally took this skirt out.  Jcrew skirt and tee


----------



## Eclipse4

Very cute 

I have the same skirt.


----------



## Squeaky00

^^^^^cute skirt.


----------



## meganfm

@talldrnkofwater - Great skirt, and KILLER legs!  Jealous


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Yeah! I was like, "Forget the skirt, I want her legs!" lol!


----------



## meganfm

Extra 30% off sale on now!

I'm trying to decide between the 1035 and the Durham pants.  I'm a bit pear shaped.  I'm confused because the Durham says "fitted through hip and thigh" (versus the 1035 which is just fitted through the hip) yet customer support said the 1035 is more fitted.  I like my pants to be quite slim.


----------



## jordanjordan

meganfm said:


> Extra 30% off sale on now!
> 
> I'm trying to decide between the 1035 and the Durham pants.  I'm a bit pear shaped.  I'm confused because the Durham says "fitted through hip and thigh" (versus the 1035 which is just fitted through the hip) yet customer support said the 1035 is more fitted.  I like my pants to be quite slim.



Neither pair is going to be "slim" in the sense of a straight or skinny denim style pant because they are both trouser style pants.  If I recall correctly from when I was deciding between the two, the Durham is definitely less fitted and has a more exaggerated trouser-type line than the 1035, if that makes any sense.  I remember the 1035 hugging my thighs more and the Durham just kind of skimming them.  I think the Durham has a higher waist, too.  

If you are pear shape I would probably go with the Durham.  When I was deciding between the two I was about 20 pounds heavier and most of it was in my hips/thighs and the Durham definitely looked better, the 1035 seemed to call attention to my problem area!  I ended up really liking the Durham and I got a new pair recently.


----------



## meganfm

jordanjordan said:


> Neither pair is going to be "slim" in the sense of a straight or skinny denim style pant because they are both trouser style pants.  If I recall correctly from when I was deciding between the two, the Durham is definitely less fitted and has a more exaggerated trouser-type line than the 1035, if that makes any sense.  I remember the 1035 hugging my thighs more and the Durham just kind of skimming them.  I think the Durham has a higher waist, too.
> 
> If you are pear shape I would probably go with the Durham.  When I was deciding between the two I was about 20 pounds heavier and most of it was in my hips/thighs and the Durham definitely looked better, the 1035 seemed to call attention to my problem area!  I ended up really liking the Durham and I got a new pair recently.



Thanks so much for that!  I know that dress pants aren't as slim as denim (which I usually wear very slim/tight) but I don't like dress pants that are very wide because I find they make my legs and thighs look really big.  I think I might go for the 1035 then, since you said the Durham was a much wider style.


----------



## DC-Cutie

chelle232 said:


> Just noticed that the confetti sweater is on sale.  Went to the store this morning and they were sold out. I just chatted online with a personal shopper and they indicated that it's sold out in all retail stores.  With the 30% going on, it would have been nice.  I can't justify the sale price.



the sweater is online w/30% off

http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Navigation...eprice|0~20+17+4294967133~90~~~~~~~/35778.jsp


----------



## thegirlys

thanks for posting!! Question, does it run true to size?  Also, is it more of a trendy look & can a 45yo get away wearing it?? Thanks!!


----------



## Addictista

DC-Cutie said:


> the sweater is online w/30% off
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Navigation...eprice|0~20+17+4294967133~90~~~~~~~/35778.jsp



As usual I bought at the wrong time (last week) and missed the 30% off!  I did the math and because my order was less than $150 I would have paid shipping so my net savings would be in the $15-20 range, so no big deal.  This is my biggest gripe about J. Crew - you have to time your purchase exactly right or you get burned.  

The sweater should be delivered today, so I'm very excited to see a package by my door when I get home tonight!


----------



## DC-Cutie

thegirlys said:


> thanks for posting!! Question, does it run true to size?  Also, is it more of a trendy look & can a 45yo get away wearing it?? Thanks!!



I don't think it's trendy at all.  I think a 45 yr old with the right body frame can pull it off...  Yes, it runs true to size, I have it in Medium, which is what I take for most dresses from J. Crew.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Addictista said:


> As usual I bought at the wrong time (last week) and missed the 30% off!  I did the math and because my order was less than $150 I would have paid shipping so my net savings would be in the $15-20 range, so no big deal.  This is my biggest gripe about J. Crew - you have to time your purchase exactly right or you get burned.
> 
> The sweater should be delivered today, so I'm very excited to see a package by my door when I get home tonight!



Yep, this is my gripe also.  Jerks.


----------



## Greentea

Wow. I'm debating this sweater. So pretty!


----------



## DC-Cutie

talldrnkofwater said:


> Yep, this is my gripe also.  Jerks.



+1

I have to say, that my PS has saved me boatloads of money with these simple words "wait for it...."


----------



## DC-Cutie

Greentea said:


> Wow. I'm debating this sweater. So pretty!



don't debate too long... you know how you wait and debate, ready to click... then it's SOLD OUT!  gut wrenching feeling..


----------



## DC-Cutie

just doing a little enabling


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^^:devil:


----------



## thegirlys

DC-Cutie said:


> just doing a little enabling


 You are evil!!!!  LOL!  Looks great on you!!!!


----------



## Ericka

Anyone have purchased this style? I can't decide my size :S, I'm usually Medium but my hips are a little wide
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_feature...294+20~~~20+17+4294967001~90~~~~~~~/34268.jsp


----------



## talldrnkofwater

DC- Ahhh, my enabler, you look great!!!


----------



## Addictista

DC-Cutie said:


> just doing a little enabling



You look amazing as always!  We really need an enabler smilie - it would be the most popular one on the forum!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Are my eyes playing tricks on me.  What the, how much is this skirt? 
http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Navigation...294+20~~~20+17+4294967041~15~~~~~~~/33317.jsp


----------



## Addictista

^^^ Insane!


----------



## LovesYSL

Has anyone seen or tried on the moto trench with the orange zipper? Thoughts?


----------



## meganfm

talldrnkofwater said:


> Are my eyes playing tricks on me.  What the, how much is this skirt?
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Navigation...294+20~~~20+17+4294967041~15~~~~~~~/33317.jsp



My first thought was "that skirt wouldn't last 1 day in rainy Vancouver!"


----------



## DC-Cutie

LovesYSL said:


> Has anyone seen or tried on the moto trench with the orange zipper? Thoughts?



another tPFer posted a pic - she really liked it and said it was selling out


----------



## Seto

meganfm said:


> My first thought was "that skirt wouldn't last 1 day in rainy Vancouver!"



Haha so true! Very...fluffy for a skirt.


----------



## LovesYSL

DC-Cutie said:


> another tPFer posted a pic - she really liked it and said it was selling out



Thanks I'll have a browse through the thread.


----------



## cjy

Yeah I got my $25 rewards card today!!!!


----------



## SuLi

Hi everyone!

I just bought this sweater in store because, you know, I need another blue and white striped sweater: http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/sweaters/crewnecksandvnecks/PRDOVR~41965/41965.jsp 

I really love the yellow and white version, but I wanted to use my student discount in store and they did not have it that color.

I also ordered this maxi during the free shipping last week:  http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/dresses/day/PRDOVR~43211/43211.jsp


----------



## alex.losee

LovesYSL said:


> Has anyone seen or tried on the moto trench with the orange zipper? Thoughts?



Its my favorite jacket I've ever bought from J Crew. Hands down.


----------



## LovesYSL

alex.losee said:


> Its my favorite jacket I've ever bought from J Crew. Hands down.



I saw your photos- thanks for posting!


----------



## burb3rrylov3r

I bought one of the artist tees last week and after two wears I got holes in both armpits. What!! 

Yesterday I bought the Tulip silk camisole for $21! and a pair of City fit white pants for $24. Now here's what I don't get... last week I bought the tee that has perished and the SA told me it was final sale. Last night, my purchase was also additional 30% off but not final sale. Weird.


----------



## DC-Cutie

burb3rrylov3r said:


> I bought one of the artist tees last week and after two wears I got holes in both armpits. What!!
> 
> Yesterday I bought the Tulip silk camisole for $21! and a pair of City fit white pants for $24. Now here's what I don't get... last week I bought the tee that has perished and the SA told me it was final sale. Last night, my purchase was also additional 30% off but not final sale. Weird.



that's because every 30% off promo isn't always considered final sale....  And if the tee is damaged, take it back. Final sale or not.


----------



## jordanjordan

Just got more swim in the mail.  All of them are heritage solids:

Lowrider bottom is SO much better on me than the bikini bottom, which felt like it was very high waisted.  I got an XXS and it fits great.  For reference, I usually wear a 00 in Minnies and a 0 in most other J.Crew bottoms.  I tried an XS in the bikini style last time and it was definitely too big.

Padded string top- It kind of has a weird shape, not exactly like most triangle top bikinis I've seen at surf shops and department stores.  I also don't like that the padding is actually attached, whereas normally in a string top the padding can be taken in and out.  The material combined with the padding gives it a stiff look and feel.  I definitely prefer a softer, silkier material in this style top.

Twist-front bandeau top- I like this one and I will probably keep it.  It looks WAY different IRL than it does in the picture.  Why they picked such a bad picture to put on the website is beyond me.  This had built in padding too but it worked much better on this style.  I got an XXS and I think it fits (I tried an XS last time and though I liked that it gave me more coverage from the top of my chest to the bottom, it looked too blocky and overwhelming on me).  I usually wear a 30B/C bra.  

Colors:
Agate- really pretty.  Most accurate picture is the picture for the ruched bandeau top.  The picture of agate shown on the padded string top is wrong, and is one of the colors from the first swim rollout (I think island aqua).  I know because I wanted that color but they didn't have my size!!

Plum orchard- I could take or leave thise.  I definitely would have preferred the bright dahlia from the last rollout but they didn't have my size when I ordered.  If I decide to get another one I would go with the bright dahlia.

Navy- I got this last time and I liked it. It was a nice color but felt a little more like an undergarment to me than swimwear.  I am really pale and have dark hair so I think it just wasn't right for my coloring, though DF really liked it.  

Overall I wish that they had some brighter, more summery colors like they did in the first rollout.  I'd like a nice orangey coral like the cerise color but pinker.  The colors seem a bit drab for swimwear.  

Hope this helps someone out there!


----------



## Addictista

Jordan - that's a great review - thanks for posting it!  

I finally opened the confetti sweater and I'm returning it!    I can't believe it but I just don't love it on me.  It is slightly see through but my real issue is that you can't really push up the sleeves because the glitter goes all the way down.  Also, the sweater is not fitted and it hung on me in a strange way.  Oh well, on to the next must have!  

Surprisingly, the Cadabra sweater is amazing!  It's really light and can be worn so many different ways.  I even wrapped it ballet-style and tied it in the back and it looked soooo pretty.  This sweater is dirt cheap now so I highly recommend it.


----------



## thegirlys

Addictista said:


> Jordan - that's a great review - thanks for posting it!
> 
> I finally opened the confetti sweater and I'm returning it!  I can't believe it but I just don't love it on me. It is slightly see through but my real issue is that you can't really push up the sleeves because the glitter goes all the way down. Also, the sweater is not fitted and it hung on me in a strange way. Oh well, on to the next must have!
> 
> Surprisingly, the Cadabra sweater is amazing! It's really light and can be worn so many different ways. I even wrapped it ballet-style and tied it in the back and it looked soooo pretty. This sweater is dirt cheap now so I highly recommend it.


 

I agree on the Cadara sweater!!  I bought three!!  Grey, navy & peach.  I love it, its so versatile!!  and for  $13.99, you cant go wrong!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

thegirlys said:


> I agree on the Cadara sweater!!  I bought three!!  Grey, navy & peach.  I love it, its so versatile!!  and for  $13.99, you cant go wrong!!



same here.  I wore the navy today, it's light enough to wear on warm days, but provides a little warmth from air conditions running...


----------



## Addictista

I missed navy in my size.


----------



## SuLi

Here are some quick modeling pictures with the swingtime sweater and summerstock maxi (and my recent Mulberry purchase)... I'm not very good with taking the self-modeling pictures.


----------



## thegirlys

DC-Cutie said:


> same here.  I wore the navy today, it's light enough to wear on warm days, but provides a little warmth from air conditions running...



I'm planning on wearing my navy one to tomorrow


----------



## burb3rrylov3r

DC-Cutie said:


> that's because every 30% off promo isn't always considered final sale....  And if the tee is damaged, take it back. Final sale or not.



I would do that but I go really upset and I tossed it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

burb3rrylov3r said:


> I would do that but I go really upset and I tossed it.


----------



## burb3rrylov3r

I meant to say I got really upset that I tore it on both sides and I threw it out.


----------



## jordanjordan

Okay gals- I can't believe I am posting this and I will probably take it off very shortly, but does this bathing suit look bad on me?  DF says it looks small (I will admit in the picture it is smashing my chest, I tied it a little too tight).  I tried the bigger size and it was just too big.  I think he is generally opposed to strapless swimwear on me because he says it looks weird and prefers a traditional bikini top.  Any input??


----------



## jordanjordan

Here is the triangle for reference (but I would need to size down a size on the top, the cups are way too big on me).  I don't like the color of this one at all, I definitely need something brighter, but right now I'm more concerned about shape.


----------



## cjy

You look adorable!^^


----------



## jordanjordan

cjy said:


> You look adorable!^^



Aww thank you!!


----------



## canadianstudies

*jordanjordan*, you have a ridiculously beautiful body! I am jealous.  This being said, I think the second suit has a more flattering shape.


----------



## bluerose2

I think the second one looks very good on you. The first one I think makes you look flat...


----------



## jordanjordan

bluerose2 said:


> I think the second one looks very good on you. The first one I think makes you look flat...



I am flat!!    Unfortunately I have 0 in the chest department, so I have kind of gotten used to it!


----------



## jordanjordan

canadianstudies said:


> *jordanjordan*, you have a ridiculously beautiful body! I am jealous.  This being said, I think the second suit has a more flattering shape.



Aww thanks!  I guess DF was right, then.


----------



## luvmy3girls

canadianstudies said:


> *jordanjordan*, you have a ridiculously beautiful body! I am jealous.  This being said, I think the second suit has a more flattering shape.


 I agree !!


----------



## Addictista

jordanjordan said:


> Okay gals- I can't believe I am posting this and I will probably take it off very shortly, but does this bathing suit look bad on me?  DF says it looks small (I will admit in the picture it is smashing my chest, I tied it a little too tight).  I tried the bigger size and it was just too big.  I think he is generally opposed to strapless swimwear on me because he says it looks weird and prefers a traditional bikini top.  Any input??



It is not even funny how good you look!  I think both suits look great on you.  My ex-BF always hated strapless tops too - maybe it's a guy thing.  If you're only keeping one suit, then keep the traditional one.


----------



## jordanjordan

Addictista said:


> It is not even funny how good you look!  I think both suits look great on you.  My ex-BF always hated strapless tops too - maybe it's a guy thing.  If you're only keeping one suit, then keep the traditional one.



Thank you very much!  Everyone here is too kind.  I think maybe it is a guy thing too.  My mom liked the strapless one better, and I definitely do.  I'd like to keep them both but since I will probably end up wearing it less than 5 times this summer I think I can only do 1.  Maybe I'll get the traditional one in a size smaller so it actually touches my chest (right now it is empty, I could put socks in there, haha) and get a more summery color.


----------



## Addictista

Okay I stopped in Crew today. Normally I don't do well in-store because I need petite sizes but I lucked out today!   Here's what I got: 

Eyelet blazer in smoky graphite - this was a little too big on me because I really need a Petite 0 or 00, but it was soooo cute with the sleeves pushed up that I bought it anyway.

http://www.jcrew.com/wedding/Weddin...~mode+matchallany~~~~~eyelet blazer/37960.jsp

Swoop tee - this is shockingly cute.  I got it in navy and white. It looks great on its own or under blazers.  It's a nice fabric that's work appropriate although the white is too sheer for work.  

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_categor...~17~15~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~tee/42484.jsp

I also got some sale stuff that's not worth listing. Overall I had a very fun and productive shopping day.  Stopped at Zara and as usual I was put off and overwhelmed by the chaos there and didn't get anything.


----------



## jordanjordan

Addictista- I have that blazer too!  It is soo cute and I have only worn it once but I got a ton of compliments on it.  I think from probably 4 different people.  It looks great with denim and a white shirt, or a colored shirt and white shorts.  It is way more versatile than I imagined it would be.


----------



## Addictista

Jordan - I think it's going to be my go-to summer jacket with jeans.  I tried it on with the skinnies I was wearing and the white swoop tee.  It was amazing!


----------



## Needanotherbag

canadianstudies said:


> *jordanjordan*, you have a ridiculously beautiful body! I am jealous.  This being said, I think the second suit has a more flattering shape.



I completely agree with this^^^ I'm green with envy at your figure...but the triangle top is much more flattering, the bandeau top just smooshes you.


----------



## bluerose2

jordanjordan said:


> I am flat!!  Unfortunately I have 0 in the chest department, so I have kind of gotten used to it!


 ME too!  So that is why I always buy triangle shaped bathingsuit tops!


----------



## neko-chan

Has anyone seen the Blythe silk top in Poppy yet? Is it really red? I keep getting burned on red tops and they turn out orange/coral

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/shirtstops/blouses/PRDOVR~37871/37871.jsp

TIA!


----------



## alex.losee

Winterbaby said:


> *alex.losee*, LOVE this jacket! Would you say its fits normal or does it fit smaller?



nope. I wear a 2 and I took a 2 in it. It went on sale this past week in my store! I don't regret buying it before it went to sale though.


----------



## Addictista

neko-chan said:


> Has anyone seen the Blythe silk top in Poppy yet? Is it really red? I keep getting burned on red tops and they turn out orange/coral
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/shirtstops/blouses/PRDOVR~37871/37871.jsp
> 
> TIA!



I saw it in store and it looked like a coral red to me rather than a blue red.  Others might not agree because colors are so subjective.  I have it in alabaster and it's a great blouse.


----------



## Love my Tanos

Does anyone think that there's about to be a sale, or free shipping deal in the upcoming week? I need to order a ton of stuff; my PS seems to be MIA and although I'd love to just go ahead & order it all today, I'd scream if I woke up tomorrow to an email telling me they were having 30% site-wite + free shipping. 

Anyone? 

Also, has anyone tried shorts from J Crew Factory? I'm kind of between sizes and didn't want to spend a bunch on them just yet, but I wonder about the quality.


----------



## DC-Cutie

^ 30% off is still going on in-stores...  My PS is off today, but I have an alternate that's working today and can place the order for you.  PM me if you want contact info...


----------



## GelTea

neko-chan said:


> Has anyone seen the Blythe silk top in Poppy yet? Is it really red? I keep getting burned on red tops and they turn out orange/coral
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/shirtstops/blouses/PRDOVR~37871/37871.jsp
> 
> TIA!



I agree that it is more coral (orange) red than blue red. It was a bummer for me, I was so excited when I saw it in the catalog. Also, I am Asian (sans sunny weather tan) and the apricot color washed me out. 

I got luckier in the loungewear department, though. Got a striped vintage cotton v neck and terry sweats for $28 at the Burlingame, CA store. The sweatpants are surprisingly flattering  for sweats, and I sized down. I think it is the drape and light weight of the fabric.


----------



## jordanjordan

Love my Tanos said:


> Also, has anyone tried shorts from J Crew Factory? I'm kind of between sizes and didn't want to spend a bunch on them just yet, but I wonder about the quality.



If you are talking about the chino shorts, I have them.  They are the lightweight chino, so they are not like the 3" Chino Shorts from retail, they are much thinner (stay away from the white!) and feel different.  It can be nice in the summer because they are cool, but they do seem to wrinkle more.  I would say that in terms of sizing, they are pretty similar, but the factory ones might run a smidgen smaller than retail (which is pretty true of all factory stuff).  If you are in between sizes at the retail store, I'd go with your bigger size at the factory store.

The quality is not bad, I've been buying them for years and I normally get a new pair every year and make last year's pair my more bummy, casual pair.  I put mine in the dryer so that probably doesn't help.  I wouldn't think twice about getting them at about $25, but full price is a bit much for what they are.

FWIW, this year I've switched to the Retail 3" Chino shorts for my navy and white pairs, which are my workhorse items of the summer, just because I like them slightly better.  I am thinking about getting a colored pair at the factory store, though, because they have better colors and are cheaper for something I won't wear a lot.


----------



## natcolb65

DC-Cutie said:


> ^ 30% off is still going on in-stores... My PS is off today, but I have an alternate that's working today and can place the order for you. PM me if you want contact info...


 
Is this only on sale stuff or on everything?


----------



## DC-Cutie

natcolb65 said:


> Is this only on sale stuff or on everything?



sale


----------



## Dukeprincess

Does anyone have this Maritime Blazer and can offer sizing advice?

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/knitstees/sweatshirtsandcardigans/PRDOVR~37227/37227.jsp


----------



## jordanjordan

Dukeprincess said:


> Does anyone have this Maritime Blazer and can offer sizing advice?
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/knitstees/sweatshirtsandcardigans/PRDOVR~37227/37227.jsp




I tried it on in the stripe version that was out earlier and found it to be pretty flimsy and thought it had a weird fit, but I think part of the problem was the horizontal stripes.  I'm very curious to hear about the solid version myself.


----------



## brintee

What are your thoughts on the Pointelle shorts? Can anyone help with sizing and can you see through them at all? Thanks!


----------



## natcolb65

Has anyone seen the Amie Maxi IRL? Does it look like pj's and is it really long?


----------



## DC-Cutie

natcolb65 said:


> Has anyone seen the Amie Maxi IRL? Does it look like pj's and is it really long?



yes, it's really long (I'm 5'6.5" and it still hits the ground), but man it's so soft.  I have it and can't wait to wear it.


----------



## natcolb65

DC-Cutie said:


> yes, it's really long (I'm 5'6.5" and it still hits the ground), but man it's so soft. I have it and can't wait to wear it.


 
Ok. I'm 5'3" so I'm sure I'll have to get it hemmed. What color did you get and from which store cause I have called Tyson, Georgetown, Annapolis and Montomery and none have it. I'm gonna have to get it online but I don't wanna pay shipping. 

I want to wear it to Wine in the Woods on the 21st. Do you think I'll get it in time?


----------



## DC-Cutie

natcolb65 said:


> Ok. I'm 5'3" so I'm sure I'll have to get it hemmed. What color did you get and from which store cause I have called Tyson, Georgetown, Annapolis and Montomery and none have it. I'm gonna have to get it online but I don't wanna pay shipping.
> 
> I want to wear it to Wine in the Woods on the 21st. Do you think I'll get it in time?



if you go into the store and have them order it (free shipping), you can get it altered either for free or a small fee.  I'm sure if you order it today, you'll get it in time for alterations for your event...

I ordered the Grey, navy and navy stripped during an event last month that offered 25% off


----------



## jordanjordan

I bought a dress a few weeks back for $150... today it was $50, but I knew that, so I brought it with me to return/rebuy.  The cashier told me she wouldn't do it, because it was past the 7 day price adjustment.  I told her that is why I brought the dress, with tags on it, to return and then immediately rebuy it.  She got really annoyed and did it, but why should I have to deal with her rudeness?  I haven't worn it and am well within the 30 day return period so I don't think I did anything wrong!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Technically, they have to return the item to the floor.  If there is an identical item, you're more than welcome to purchase it at the current selling price.


----------



## alex.losee

Can we all discuss how amazing the Edie Purse is? My store got it in 2 days ago and I've fallen in some intense love....

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_feature/NewArrivals/bags/PRDOVR~44804/44804.jsp


----------



## Addictista

^^^ It's very cute.  It reminds me of a purse on the Outfit of the Day thread:

http://www.cambridgesatchel.co.uk/


----------



## jordanjordan

DC-Cutie said:


> Technically, they have to return the item to the floor.  If there is an identical item, you're more than welcome to purchase it at the current selling price.



Why?  If they're returning it to the floor why can't I purchase the same item I'm returning?  Or my DF purchase it?

The whole thing is stupid because if I am within the 30 day return period there is absolutely nothing to stop me from returning it and then buying it again, it is not like someone is going to snatch it up before I can walk back onto the floor and pick it up.  There was also an entire rack full of them so I'm pretty sure they had another one in my size.


----------



## DC-Cutie

jordanjordan said:


> Why?  If they're returning it to the floor why can't I purchase the same item I'm returning?  Or my DF purchase it?
> 
> The whole thing is stupid because if I am within the 30 day return period there is absolutely nothing to stop me from returning it and then buying it again, it is not like someone is going to snatch it up before I can walk back onto the floor and pick it up.  There was also an entire rack full of them so I'm pretty sure they had another one in my size.



Why? Because it's their policy. Plenty other stores have the same policy. Since there was a rack full, you should have just grabbed on and repurchased. No need in getting panties in bunch over it.


----------



## jordanjordan

DC-Cutie said:


> Why? Because it's their policy. Plenty other stores have the same policy. Since there was a rack full, you should have just grabbed on and repurchased. No need in getting panties in bunch over it.



I wanted that exact one because I've had trouble with their sizes being inconsistent.  I understand the "price adjustment" policy is 7 days and that I can't have them adjust based on my receipt after that, but there is absolutely nothing on their website or in store that says I cannot rebuy an item I have returned.  If that is going to be the policy it needs to be stated.

I know for a fact a lot of people on the JCAficionada blog do the same thing because of the crazy price discrepancies online and in store and things going on sale almost immediately after buying.

Additionally, I have been doing this at my store for a long time with no issue.  In fact, I was in the store a few days before I did this and mentioned to manager that I had just bought the dress and wanted to bring it back and rebuy.  She told me I could with no problem, and actually said if I had bought it on a J.Crew card she would save me the trouble even though it was outside the 7 day period.


----------



## smooches2608

jordanjordan said:


> I wanted that exact one because I've had trouble with their sizes being inconsistent.  I understand the "price adjustment" policy is 7 days and that I can't have them adjust based on my receipt after that, but there is absolutely nothing on their website or in store that says I cannot rebuy an item I have returned.  If that is going to be the policy it needs to be stated.
> 
> I know for a fact a lot of people on the JCAficionada blog do the same thing because of the crazy price discrepancies online and in store and things going on sale almost immediately after buying.
> 
> Additionally, I have been doing this at my store for a long time with no issue.  In fact, I was in the store a few days before I did this and mentioned to manager that I had just bought the dress and wanted to bring it back and rebuy.  She told me I could with no problem, and actually said if I had bought it on a J.Crew card she would save me the trouble even though it was outside the 7 day period.




totally agree


----------



## Addictista

jordanjordan said:


> I wanted that exact one because I've had trouble with their sizes being inconsistent.  I understand the "price adjustment" policy is 7 days and that I can't have them adjust based on my receipt after that, but there is absolutely nothing on their website or in store that says I cannot rebuy an item I have returned.  If that is going to be the policy it needs to be stated.
> 
> I know for a fact a lot of people on the JCAficionada blog do the same thing because of the crazy price discrepancies online and in store and things going on sale almost immediately after buying.
> 
> Additionally, I have been doing this at my store for a long time with no issue.  In fact, I was in the store a few days before I did this and mentioned to manager that I had just bought the dress and wanted to bring it back and rebuy.  She told me I could with no problem, and actually said if I had bought it on a J.Crew card she would save me the trouble even though it was outside the 7 day period.



I actually learned this practice from the J. Crew Aficionada blog.  I haven't done it often, but when I have it's never been an issue.  My SAs have always been really understanding and sympathetic about the pricing discrepancies.


----------



## Love my Tanos

I think the clerk must've just been having a bad day. She shouldn't have given you attitude about it, or made you feel awkward or like you were trying to cheat the company or anything. JCrew's crazy discounting is such a PIA, they must have to deal with this sort of thing all the time. I absolutely loathe buying something but then having to check back online for a week or two to see if I need to pursue a price adjustment. I just want to buy something and know that it was the same price as in a B&M store, and that it's probably not going to go 50% off the second I walk out of the store. Just a pet peeve of mine.

I have been told though by my PSA that she can handle any price adjustments w/o me having to go into a store, all I have to do is send her an email and she handles the credit. Do you have a PSA? I highly recommend getting one. It's a free service and it's nice having a specific person to work with, as opposed to calling customer service for things like this.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Love my Tanos said:


> I have been told though by my PSA that she can handle any price adjustments w/o me having to go into a store, all I have to do is send her an email and she handles the credit. Do you have a PSA? I highly recommend getting one. It's a free service and it's nice having a specific person to work with, as opposed to calling customer service for things like this.



PSAs are the BEST!!!  Mine handles my price adjustments via email as well.  Actually, she keeps a duplicate copy of my receipt for a smoother transaction..


----------



## Love my Tanos

^^They really are. Most of my J Crew shopping is done online, so it's been invaluable to have someone who's seen all the merch in person and can tell me how the "feel" of one thing compares to another, what items tend to be TTS, specific sizing on jewelry (some items look chunky in the online pics but in reality are a bit more delicate, but you'd never know that just from looking at the pics...) etc. I was a little apprehensive about having one, bc I didn't want to feel pressured into buying anything, but that's never ever been an issue.


----------



## Addictista

DC-Cutie said:


> PSAs are the BEST!!!  Mine handles my price adjustments via email as well.  Actually, she keeps a duplicate copy of my receipt for a smoother transaction..





Love my Tanos said:


> ^^They really are. Most of my J Crew shopping is done online, so it's been invaluable to have someone who's seen all the merch in person and can tell me how the "feel" of one thing compares to another, what items tend to be TTS, specific sizing on jewelry (some items look chunky in the online pics but in reality are a bit more delicate, but you'd never know that just from looking at the pics...) etc. I was a little apprehensive about having one, bc I didn't want to feel pressured into buying anything, but that's never ever been an issue.



I've never used a PSA because I feel like I'm small potatoes in terms of spending ($200-500/month) and I mostly shop online because I need petite sizes that aren't carried in the stores.  Despite that, when I went into Crew last month it was a much better shopping experience.  I bought stuff I had passed over online and I'm liking that stuff a lot.  Would I qualify for a PSA at my spending level?  How does it work with online purchases? How do I get one? TIA


----------



## DC-Cutie

Addictista said:


> I've never used a PSA because I feel like I'm small potatoes in terms of spending ($200-500/month) and I mostly shop online because I need petite sizes that aren't carried in the stores.  Despite that, when I went into Crew last month it was a much better shopping experience.  I bought stuff I had passed over online and I'm liking that stuff a lot.  Would I qualify for a PSA at my spending level?  How does it work with online purchases? How do I get one? TIA



you don't have to 'qualify' for a Personal Shopper, you just forge a relationship and go from there.  There isn't a set spending limit or anything like that.  If you Yelp your local J. Crew, sometimes people lists their personal shoppers and their experiences with them.

Since you do a lot of shopping online, did you know that there are also online Personal Shoppers?  I didn't until I received a card from one last month from one, introducing herself with a handwritten note and her business card.  I've yet to use her services, would you like her info?


----------



## Addictista

DC-Cutie said:


> you don't have to 'qualify' for a Personal Shopper, you just forge a relationship and go from there.  There isn't a set spending limit or anything like that.  If you Yelp your local J. Crew, sometimes people lists their personal shoppers and their experiences with them.
> 
> Since you do a lot of shopping online, did you know that there are also online Personal Shoppers?  I didn't until I received a card from one last month from one, introducing herself with a handwritten note and her business card.  I've yet to use her services, would you like her info?



I didn't know that - I'd love her info - thanks!  

I meant "qualify" in the sense of not being a waste of time.  I worked retail for many years and customers like me were valued and cultivated (at least by me, I liked having a stable of regulars),  but also considered small potatoes as opposed to some of the high roller shoppers who would drop a couple thousand or more every month.  So when I hear PSA I automatically think high roller shopper - which I am definitely not!


----------



## jordanjordan

Love my Tanos said:


> I have been told though by my PSA that she can handle any price adjustments w/o me having to go into a store, all I have to do is send her an email and she handles the credit. Do you have a PSA? I highly recommend getting one. It's a free service and it's nice having a specific person to work with, as opposed to calling customer service for things like this.



That's a good suggestion.  I did have a PSA, and I liked her a lot personally but she wasn't all that good about reaching out to me or helping me with outfits and things.  She recently left the store and the other SA at the store that I often talk to asked me to fill out a card with my information so I guess she is going to be my PSA now?


----------



## jordanjordan

Addictista said:


> I didn't know that - I'd love her info - thanks!
> 
> I meant "qualify" in the sense of not being a waste of time.  I worked retail for many years and customers like me were valued and cultivated (at least by me, I liked having a stable of regulars),  but also considered small potatoes as opposed to some of the high roller shoppers who would drop a couple thousand or more every month.  So when I hear PSA I automatically think high roller shopper - which I am definitely not!



I am probably small potatoes too.  I spend anywhere from 50 some months to 500 others when there is something specific I need (I shop for my Mom too so it's two of us).


----------



## DC-Cutie

Addictista said:


> I didn't know that - I'd love her info - thanks!
> 
> I meant "qualify" in the sense of not being a waste of time.  I worked retail for many years and customers like me were valued and cultivated (at least by me, I liked having a stable of regulars),  but also considered small potatoes as opposed to some of the high roller shoppers who would drop a couple thousand or more every month.  So when I hear PSA I automatically think high roller shopper - which I am definitely not!



I'll PM you her info...


----------



## Addictista

jordanjordan said:


> I am probably small potatoes too.  I spend anywhere from 50 some months to 500 others when there is something specific I need (I shop for my Mom too so it's two of us).



Jordan - I don't want to put anyone off with my small potatoes comment. I assure you (as a former SA/PSA myself) that the SAs are happy about any sale they make, big or small. I just know from working in the business that there are some VERY serious shoppers out there and that PSAs are definitely there to cultivate those relationships.  I do think I will reach out to a PSA and see how it goes.


----------



## Addictista

DC-Cutie said:


> I'll PM you her info...



Thanks!


----------



## wildfelix1

Can anyone comment on the fit of the 9" chino shorts and the summerweight chino shorts?  Specifically, I am trying to track down bermuda shorts with slimmer legs (even down at the bottom).  I am petite with slim legs.  I want the length of the bermuda but more often than not they can be too wide in the legs and just look frumpy.  I love the fun colors in these two styles but am a bit of a drive from a JCrew store so ordering online is my best option.

Thanks!


----------



## indypup

jordanjordan said:


> I bought a dress a few weeks back for $150... today it was $50, but I knew that, so I brought it with me to return/rebuy.  The cashier told me she wouldn't do it, because it was past the 7 day price adjustment.  I told her that is why I brought the dress, with tags on it, to return and then immediately rebuy it.  She got really annoyed and did it, but why should I have to deal with her rudeness?  I haven't worn it and am well within the 30 day return period so I don't think I did anything wrong!



Ideally, she should have just done the adjustment for you.  I know that's how it would have worked at my store but our store director cares most about making customers happy-- within reason, of course.  If she was uncomfortable making such a decision, she should have partnered with her manager.

I know all stores are different but if a situation escalates, the customer should still leave happy.


----------



## Love my Tanos

I was a little hesitant with the PSA situation too; the majority of my purchasing is done online but some months I buy nothing, whereas others (like this one) I need a lot of stuff for something specific, and typically in a hurry. My PSA has never put any pressure on me to buy a lot, and her feelings are never hurt if I don't end up buying items she suggests. It really is an incredibly helpful resource, esp if you don't have a B&M store nearby.

I'm not sure if my PSA is online-only (I think she works at JCrew's main headquarters), but let me know if you want her contact info & I'll PM it to you.


----------



## Addictista

^^^  Thanks!  I've already contacted an online PSA and I'm going to see how it goes.


----------



## neko-chan

Can anyone here show off their Avenelle suede wedges in action? I'm interested to see how tall they actually look on a person. Also any other comments on them? I am a 6.5 in JCrew boots and hoping it's the same sizing.

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/shoes/wedges/PRDOVR~36272/36272.jsp

Another interesting experience that keeps happening to me with JCrew is that something will be low in stock online, I ask if it will be restocked and get back a NO response and then get directed to the red phone search. Then behold, it gets restocked in a week. Frustrating.


----------



## cjy

^ I don't have a pic but  I have them and I love them They are comfy and I get alot of compliments. I think they look nice on my feet. I even got an email from someone telling me how chic the shoes were that I had on in a meeting!!! I have them in  black and ordered a half size up.


----------



## neko-chan

cjy said:


> ^ I don't have a pic but  I have them and I love them They are comfy and I get alot of compliments. I think they look nice on my feet. I even got an email from someone telling me how chic the shoes were that I had on in a meeting!!! I have them in  black and ordered a half size up.



Thank you so much for the review cjy! Much appreciated. I definitely love them.

By half size up, do you mean just your regular size in shoes or JCrew heels specifically?

Can I say I heart this thread? You all are so helpful with products


----------



## cjy

neko-chan said:


> Thank you so much for the review cjy! Much appreciated. I definitely love them.
> 
> By half size up, do you mean just your regular size in shoes or JCrew heels specifically?
> 
> Can I say I heart this thread? You all are so helpful with products


 regular shoe size. ( excluding CL's) You will love these!


----------



## cjy

^ Sorry my last post was so short, I was in the middle of something. Ok, my US size is 7.5. I ordered these in a 7.5 and should have known better since these are made in Italy. They were tight and too short. I returned for an 8 and they were perfect. I have worn them perhaps 8 times and they have not stretched alot so they are still perfect. I hoe that helps. Let us know if you get them Also, I put a protector on them since they are suede.


----------



## burb3rrylov3r

I bought an olive colored Jackie cardigan yesterday  for 19.99! I was so shocked, I've been stalking it since Nov 2010 and refused to pay $62 then the 49.99 sale price and I super lucked out. It was tucked between other olive colored sweaters, last one, and in my size.


----------



## fshnonmymind

wildfelix1 said:


> Can anyone comment on the fit of the 9" chino shorts and the summerweight chino shorts? Specifically, I am trying to track down bermuda shorts with slimmer legs (even down at the bottom). I am petite with slim legs. I want the length of the bermuda but more often than not they can be too wide in the legs and just look frumpy. I love the fun colors in these two styles but am a bit of a drive from a JCrew store so ordering online is my best option.
> 
> Thanks!


 
I tried a pair on in the store a few weeks ago because I've been contemplating buying the purple color. They have a nice slim leg (which I don't always find in bermuda shorts), but they run just a bit big. You might be able to get away with sizing down.


----------



## cjy

burb3rrylov3r said:


> I bought an olive colored Jackie cardigan yesterday for 19.99! I was so shocked, I've been stalking it since Nov 2010 and refused to pay $62 then the 49.99 sale price and I super lucked out. It was tucked between other olive colored sweaters, last one, and in my size.


 Oh I am looking at that also. I have a $25 gift card and I figure the olive is pretty much a year round color. Glad you got a great deal!!!


----------



## jordanjordan

cjy said:


> Oh I am looking at that also. I have a $25 gift card and I figure the olive is pretty much a year round color. Glad you got a great deal!!!



I have this olive Jackie too, though I think I paid 30 or 40 for it.  It's a great color and can probably be worn well into the summer, but the Jackie style doesn't work for me well because I'm so tall.  It looks like I shrunk a normal cardigan and put it on, haha.  I have reserved it to wear with shorts only because they seem to be a lot higher waisted than my pants so it doesn't look ridiculous!


----------



## being.myself

I bought this blazer because I love it... although I'm finding it surprisingly hard to find a scarf I can team with it without it looking too busy!


----------



## jordanjordan

being.myself said:


> I bought this blazer because I love it... although I'm finding it surprisingly hard to find a scarf I can team with it without it looking too busy!



I have this and it is my new favorite piece.  It is surprisingly versatile and so cute for summer!  I love it with jeans and a white tee, white shorts with a colored tee, etc.  

ENJOY!


----------



## being.myself

jordanjordan said:


> I have this and it is my new favorite piece.  It is surprisingly versatile and so cute for summer!  I love it with jeans and a white tee, white shorts with a colored tee, etc.
> 
> ENJOY!


It sparks up my plainer outfits!


----------



## luvmy3girls

does anyone have the large gold "Jenna Bracelet"? do you like it..is it huge? thanks


----------



## injcrew

Can anyone please comment on the sizing of the Bronson Booties. My feet are < size 5, but they are wide, so am hoping this will fit. Thanks!

http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_...2024072&nav_type=SALESITE&bmUID=1306177885528


----------



## DC-Cutie

^I sized down a full size in these, even with tights on..


----------



## fakeplants

i don't usually shop at j crew but some of the tops on their website are so cute! how do their tops usually run? i'm between a m/l at most places.


----------



## beauxgoris

Does anyone here love any of their *jeans*? I'm looking at their "match stick" jeans for summer. Thoughts?


----------



## DC-Cutie

beauxgoris said:


> Does anyone here love any of their *jeans*? I'm looking at their "match stick" jeans for summer. Thoughts?



the matchstick jeans are my favorite of all the cuts - for the summer, i picked up the cropped and regular length. The material this year is much softer than in past years.  My SA said it's because they overwashed them.  I also have them in bootcut.


----------



## beauxgoris

^^Do you find their sizing on the matchstick to be consistent with other jeans sizing? I was looking at the lived in wash,  I liked how soft the jeans looked. Do you have this finish?


----------



## DC-Cutie

beauxgoris said:


> ^^Do you find their sizing on the matchstick to be consistent with other jeans sizing? I was looking at the lived in wash,  I liked how soft the jeans looked. Do you have this finish?



I ordered the lived-in wash and it looked at tad tooooo lived-in for my taste , so I returned them.  But there were very soft!

I'm a 29 in matchstick and bootcut.  However, I do have a pair of 28 from last year that fit a little loose.  I'd say, if you can get to the store, try on a few pair of the same size and if you are going to order online, order 3 - your normal size, size down and a size up. So you can get an idea of the fit.


----------



## beauxgoris

^^Good idea! I have some older j.crew jeans that are the super dark wash that I felt I sized up in because they didn't have any "give" - so I'm wondering in the lived-in wash I'd size down since they're so soft and broken in? I guess I order two sizes and see how they look.


----------



## OneShinyface

I could just kick myself for not buying the linen shirt with the roll-up sleeves in modern red two days ago. It's sold out online. Guess I need to run up to the mall 5 minutes away to see if they have it. Good thing the matching shorts are still in stock.


----------



## Tangerine

I'm in need of a little help.....


Has anyone seen this plaid shirt in their stores??  http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/shirtstops/casualshirts/PRDOVR~37353/37353.jsp

It was on sale online, but I'm not sure if it was ever in store... 
Also do they do the 'find it for you' service anymore? I can't seem to find anything about it on the site anymore. I called my local stores already.... Any advice on tracking it down?

Thanks!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Just ordered the Poet Popover in Nude - its already waitlisted on the website...
Also ordered the Maritime Dress, but have a feeling it will end up going back, as every dress I've ever ordered from them ends up fitting odd on me.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I spent a little time at the outlet recently (almost everything full price was either 40% or 50% off and sale items were 30% off) and and came home with these pieces:

Going back for the other colors!!!  Very comfy...


----------



## OneShinyface

Nice haul! I'm planning a visit to my nearby outlet this weekend.


----------



## Addictista

DC-Cutie said:


> I spent a little time at the outlet recently (almost everything full price was either 40% or 50% off and sale items were 30% off) and and came home with these pieces:
> 
> Going back for the other colors!!!  Very comfy...



 all of your purchases!


----------



## Needanotherbag

*DC* - LOVE that coral dress, it looks great on you!  How do they run?  If I'm a size 6, will a small still fit do you think?  I know Factory tends to run a smidge small...


----------



## alex.losee

Tangerine said:


> I'm in need of a little help.....
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen this plaid shirt in their stores??  http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/shirtstops/casualshirts/PRDOVR~37353/37353.jsp
> 
> It was on sale online, but I'm not sure if it was ever in store...
> Also do they do the 'find it for you' service anymore? I can't seem to find anything about it on the site anymore. I called my local stores already.... Any advice on tracking it down?
> 
> Thanks!



I recall seeing it in stores yes. You could go into your store and have one of the associates do a we'll find it for you.


----------



## Addictista

Tangerine - I think you can call the 800 number and they will do a search of stores for you.


----------



## Tangerine

Ok, thank you guys! I'm going to talk to a couple of sales associates I always see at my local store and go from there


----------



## DC-Cutie

Needanotherbag said:


> *DC* - LOVE that coral dress, it looks great on you!  How do they run?  If I'm a size 6, will a small still fit do you think?  I know Factory tends to run a smidge small...



Thank you!  I'm normally a Medium in dresses, but went down to a Small.  The medium wasn't snug enough around my boobies.  The small is perfect.  For sizing I'm a 34D


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I almost bought the skirt DC.  
Here's my outlet hall.  I wasn't even going to go to the outlet, but after seeing my enablers hall I had to go 
Shorts marked down 29.99 and 40 off




These were f/p but I forgot how much but they were 40 off




And I bought a checkered button down


----------



## Needanotherbag

DC-Cutie said:


> Thank you!  I'm normally a Medium in dresses, but went down to a Small.  The medium wasn't snug enough around my boobies.  The small is perfect.  For sizing I'm a 34D



Thanks! I ended up ordering the Medium since I'm a little bigger up top...fingers crossed it will work out.  Got it in the turquoise blue, which isnt a color I ever wear but looked so summery!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Needanotherbag said:


> Thanks! I ended up ordering the Medium since I'm a little bigger up top...fingers crossed it will work out.  Got it in the turquoise blue, which isnt a color I ever wear but looked so summery!



Did you order from the store or online, because they're only $13 or $19 depending on the color in-store.


----------



## Needanotherbag

DC-Cutie said:


> Did you order from the store or online, because they're only $13 or $19 depending on the color in-store.




Online...I dont have a factory store anywhere near me, sadly.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I had a bit of an unexpected haul with the 30% off that's been in stores lately!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Needanotherbag said:


> Online...I dont have a factory store anywhere near me, sadly.




OK..  I find the outlet stores have better deals than in-store and they do charge sends


----------



## Needanotherbag

DC-Cutie said:


> OK..  I find the outlet stores have better deals than in-store and they do charge sends



Oh good to know...next time I'll have to get the location of your Factory store and give them a call!!


----------



## jordanjordan

This thread has been slow lately... I haven't even been ready J.Crew aficionada daily lately.  I need some work clothes so I will be visiting the outlet store or the retail store or both this weekend, I'll report back!


----------



## yellow08

I havent't been in this thread in a minute (took a break from crewlade) but DC and Tall are making me want to drive to the outlet for some summer goodies.


----------



## DC-Cutie

yellow08 said:


> I havent't been in this thread in a minute (took a break from crewlade) but DC and Tall are making me want to drive to the outlet for some summer goodies.



  Go 'head....  you know you want to


----------



## Dukeprincess

Don't feel bad *yellow*, due to *DC and Tall*, I now own 2 dresses and a skirt I didn't need, but wanted really bad!


----------



## danae

Bryce Dallas Howard wore the Delphinia maxi dress from last year! I got it to wear at a wedding, so nice to see someone wear it a year after. I would never have thought it would look nice as materinty wear, I wore it with the belt super cinched. http://celebrityfashion.onsugar.com...-Howards-Dress-2011-MTV-Movie-Awards-17729539


----------



## waitingforgodot

Hi All!  So I'm pretty new to J. Crew... but I really wanted to stop wearing everything from Express to work every day!  So I was looking into skirts/dresses/suits from J. Crew.  I really don't have much time to go to the J. Crew and try a bunch of these on... so I was wondering how their sizing is...?  I'm generally a small for tops at Express and a size 4 or so for bottoms at Express...

I'm specifically looking at these:
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_categor...294+20~~~20+17+4294967097~90~~~~~~~/44462.jsp

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_categor...294+20~~~20+17+4294967033~90~~~~~~~/36005.jsp

I was hoping to order them online, since they are on sale, etc.  Any thoughts/responses?  TIA!


----------



## jordanjordan

waitingforgodot said:


> Hi All!  So I'm pretty new to J. Crew... but I really wanted to stop wearing everything from Express to work every day!  So I was looking into skirts/dresses/suits from J. Crew.  I really don't have much time to go to the J. Crew and try a bunch of these on... so I was wondering how their sizing is...?  I'm generally a small for tops at Express and a size 4 or so for bottoms at Express...
> 
> I'm specifically looking at these:
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/suiting/super120spinstripe/PRDOVR~44462/ENE~1+2+3+22+4294967294+20~~~20+17+4294967097~90~~~~~~~/44462.jsp
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/suiting/super120s/PRDOVR~36005/99102232040/ENE~1+2+3+22+4294967294+20~~~20+17+4294967033~90~~~~~~~/36005.jsp
> 
> I was hoping to order them online, since they are on sale, etc.  Any thoughts/responses?  TIA!



I would say (from my limited experience with Express sizing in the last few years) that J.Crew runs smaller, maybe as much as a full size.  I would say in tops I would probably buy an XS or S at express and I buy an XXS or XS at J.Crew.  Bottoms may not run quite as big but it is going to depend on the specific pair.

Also, unless you are in a major metropolitan area or somewhere else with a huge J.Crew, don't bother going in to try this stuff on because a lot of J.Crew stores don't carry suiting in store.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Got my Factory Priscilla Dress yesterday - LOVE it!  Thanks DC for enabling...


----------



## waitingforgodot

jordanjordan said:


> I would say (from my limited experience with Express sizing in the last few years) that J.Crew runs smaller, maybe as much as a full size.  I would say in tops I would probably buy an XS or S at express and I buy an XXS or XS at J.Crew.  Bottoms may not run quite as big but it is going to depend on the specific pair.
> 
> Also, unless you are in a major metropolitan area or somewhere else with a huge J.Crew, don't bother going in to try this stuff on because a lot of J.Crew stores don't carry suiting in store.



Ah... that explains why when I went to the J. Crew store nearest to my apartment, I couldn't find anything.    Blah.  Maybe I should try ordering them online and seeing how they are (hopefully their return policy/service isn't horrible).

Oh yeah--and thanks for the info!

(I'm generally a size 4 and S for tops at Anthro as well, if that helps... I really don't shop at many places, huh?)


----------



## saira1214

Has anyone seen a neon-ish yellow leather skinny belt at Jcrew? I thought I have seen one before online, now I dont. TIA!


----------



## yellow08

Why am I super late? :shame:The Blouson dress is so cute!
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_categor...15~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~blouson/42822.jsp

This weekend I went shopping with some friends and the SA was wearing the Blouson dress (black/white) and I fell in love. Come to find out it's sold out and on back-order online. I did manage to order it on-lline with an expected shipping of July 30th Also the size 6 is GONE!!! I'm hoping the 8 won't be too big. The 4 would be wishful thinking at this point (although, I'm dropping weight I'm afraid the 4 might be pushing it because I'm more athletic built)

I tried on the pink version, it's cute but I feel the black/white one can be worn into the fall and early winter with tights and cardi's/blazers *sigh* The SA was rocking it with a jean jacket/patent thong sandals and JC jewelry-super cute!


----------



## jordanjordan

yellow08 said:


> Why am I super late? :shame:The Blouson dress is so cute!
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/dresses/eveningdinner/PRDOVR~42822/99102338812/ENE~1+2+3+22+4294967294+20~~~0~15~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~blouson/42822.jsp
> 
> This weekend I went shopping with some friends and the SA was wearing the Blouson dress (black/white) and I fell in love. Come to find out it's sold out and on back-order online. I did manage to order it on-lline with an expected shipping of July 30th Also the size 6 is GONE!!! I'm hoping the 8 won't be too big. The 4 would be wishful thinking at this point (although, I'm dropping weight I'm afraid the 4 might be pushing it because I'm more athletic built)
> 
> I tried on the pink version, it's cute but I feel the black/white one can be worn into the fall and early winter with tights and cardi's/blazers *sigh* The SA was rocking it with a jean jacket/patent thong sandals and JC jewelry-super cute!



I really wanted to love this dress but I felt like an inmate in it with the black and white stripes.  I just don't think horizontal stripes do much for me even though I am small.


----------



## Chi town Chanel

http://forum.purseblog.com/deals-and-steals/the-j-crew-thread-529090-57.html#post19235042

I just wanted to let you all know that there is a free shipping code starting today with no minimum.  The code is *FREESHIP* and it is good through Sunday.  I posted it in the Deals thread too.


----------



## Addictista

^^^  Thanks *Chi town Chanel*!


----------



## yellow08

jordanjordan said:


> I really wanted to love this dress but I felt like an inmate in it with the black and white stripes.  I just don't think horizontal stripes do much for me even though I am small.



You know what, you might be right! I tried on the pink one (really pretty) so I have no idea what the black/white one will look like on me


----------



## Karolina36

Does anyone know when they'll do additional 30% off sale items online?  They used to do them almost every other week but I haven't seen any additional discounts lately.


----------



## Litsa

I'm wondering this too.  I have a couple things I've been eyeing on sale in the store but want to get the extra 30% off before I purchase.  I hope they're not cutting back on the extra discount, or else I'll be cutting back on my shopping unless they start designing some amazing, higher-quality clothes.


----------



## authenticplease

Has anyone seen the Eddie Borgo collection? How are the bracelets?   I think it is supposed to be online only.....

http://www.fabsugar.com/Eddie-Borgo-J-Crew-17890490


----------



## fairlady

Has anyone seen the Maritime  dress in person or tried it on? What do you think of it?


http://www.jcrew.com/womens_categor...mode+matchallany~~~~~maritime dress/37228.jsp


----------



## trigirl

fairlady said:


> Has anyone seen the Maritime  dress in person or tried it on? What do you think of it?
> 
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_categor...mode+matchallany~~~~~maritime dress/37228.jsp



I have it on as we speak!  I love it.  Very comfy.  I wear it in a casual way but it can definitely be dressed up a bit with shoes, jewelry and a belt.


----------



## DC-Cutie

fairlady said:


> Has anyone seen the Maritime  dress in person or tried it on? What do you think of it?
> 
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_categor...mode+matchallany~~~~~maritime dress/37228.jsp



I have both colors, wore the navy to the office yesterday:







It's a very comfortable dress (that's why I decided to get both colors), you could probably size down and still have room.


----------



## chessmont

Does anyone know how the Matchstick jeans fit compared to the bootcut?  The bootcut are a little loose in the leg on me, if that helps.  If I wear 29 in BC, will the others fit in same size? TIA.


----------



## DC-Cutie

The boot cut is a looser fitting Jean, the matchstick is slimmer. I size up or down depending on the denim. I have the crop white from this year in a 29 and the matchstick in a 28.


----------



## indypup

authenticplease said:


> Has anyone seen the Eddie Borgo collection? How are the bracelets?   I think it is supposed to be online only.....
> 
> http://www.fabsugar.com/Eddie-Borgo-J-Crew-17890490



*D*, only certain stores will get the CFDA collections (Lenox, unfortunately, isn't one of them).  Some stores are for sure getting the Prabal and Billy Reid pieces, but I am not 100% about the Eddie Borgo collection.  I can post this evening with the stores that WILL receive them, though... we got a memo about who the lucky ones are.

Edit: Eddie Borgo pieces will also be available in select stores.


----------



## chessmont

DC-Cutie said:


> The boot cut is a looser fitting Jean, the matchstick is slimmer. I size up or down depending on the denim. I have the crop white from this year in a 29 and the matchstick in a 28.



Thanks DC.


----------



## mercylurkergirl

I fell for the free shipping.  I always fall for this, which is better than the "spend $X more for free shipping" I suppose!  

Anyway, a new cashmere sweater (which I had been toying with forever!) and some boring tee-shirts are coming my way.


----------



## Tamarind

DC-Cutie said:


> I have both colors, wore the navy to the office yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a very comfortable dress (that's why I decided to get both colors), you could probably size down and still have room.



DC Cutie, wow it looks great on you.
I ordered this dress when it first came out and it didn't work on me at all.   I am hard to fit in a dress (very short-waisted and narrow on top) I got the S and really needed the XS.  It was not cut right for my figure somehow.  And the material felt too thick to me.  
I like the dress belted.


----------



## authenticplease

indypup said:


> *D*, only certain stores will get the CFDA collections (Lenox, unfortunately, isn't one of them). Some stores are for sure getting the Prabal and Billy Reid pieces, but I am not 100% about the Eddie Borgo collection. I can post this evening with the stores that WILL receive them, though... we got a memo about who the lucky ones are.
> 
> Edit: Eddie Borgo pieces will also be available in select stores.


 
Thanks so much for the response, Indy!  I always like to go see everything in person & touch/try on before I order  If Lenox isn't getting them, I am sure GA will be passed over completely....that always seems to be the case for us.


----------



## Tamarind

DC-Cutie said:


> I have both colors, wore the navy to the office yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a very comfortable dress (that's why I decided to get both colors), you could probably size down and still have room.



DC Cutie your picture inspired me to try this dress again.  The J crew website has the navy in both XS and XXS, and I decided that in this darker color combination I could take it into early fall with tights and maybe even boots.  I just ordered both sizes and am now crossing my fingers.

(I think I got the tri-buckle belt because of you, too, earlier in the year.  I love the belt, so I do trust your recommendation!)


----------



## yellow08

Very cute DC!!!

How is the sizing on it? 

My SA was trying to get me to try it this past weekend (she had it on it the lighter blue/white stripe) but I was short on time. My SA found the Blouson dress for me and only had time to pick that up.'


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Tamarind* - glad I could be of enabling assistance   Let me know how it works out for you
*Yellow* - the sizing is quite generous, I went down to a S and I even tried on a XS (it fit just as fine, but it was shorter).  Normally, I'm a M in J Crew dresses.  The fabric colorway (navy) is a little thicker than the lighter blue, but the fit is the same.

*Thanks for the compliments*


----------



## yellow08

DC-Cutie said:


> *Tamarind* - glad I could be of enabling assistance   Let me know how it works out for you
> *Yellow* - the sizing is quite generous, I went down to a S and I even tried on a XS (it fit just as fine, but it was shorter).  Normally, I'm a M in J Crew dresses.  The fabric colorway (navy) is a little thicker than the lighter blue, but the fit is the same.
> 
> *Thanks for the compliments*



Thanks!! Emailing my SA now to put it on hold for me(and her goal was to get me out of buying stripes, oh well)


----------



## DC-Cutie

30% off sale and free sipping on $150+
Code: *MUSTHAVE*


----------



## indypup

authenticplease said:


> Thanks so much for the response, Indy!  I always like to go see everything in person & touch/try on before I order  If Lenox isn't getting them, I am sure GA will be passed over completely....that always seems to be the case for us.



Yeah, GA isn't getting any of the collection pieces anytime soon.   I consider us lucky that Lenox has as much as it does! 

I'm trying to cut back on my J. Crew purchases, but I caved last week and got this dress in cinnamon spice:

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/dresses/day/PRDOVR~42445/42445.jsp

and a version of this necklace (with the pave "diamond" links in the necklace).  I saw that it was getting marked down (finally!) and I snatched it right up!

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/jewelry/necklaces/PRDOVR~43854/43854.jsp


----------



## Tamarind

DC-Cutie said:


> *Tamarind* - glad I could be of enabling assistance   Let me know how it works out for you
> *Yellow* - the sizing is quite generous, I went down to a S and I even tried on a XS (it fit just as fine, but it was shorter).  Normally, I'm a M in J Crew dresses.  The fabric colorway (navy) is a little thicker than the lighter blue, but the fit is the same.
> 
> *Thanks for the compliments*



DC I am wearing the tri-buckle belt right now, and I love it.  Have been using it a lot.  
Interesting that the navy dress has thicker material.  I will keep you posted when I get them.


----------



## authenticplease

indypup said:


> Yeah, GA isn't getting any of the collection pieces anytime soon.  I consider us lucky that Lenox has as much as it does!
> 
> I'm trying to cut back on my J. Crew purchases, but I caved last week and got this dress in cinnamon spice:
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/dresses/day/PRDOVR~42445/42445.jsp
> 
> and a version of this necklace (with the pave "diamond" links in the necklace). I saw that it was getting marked down (finally!) and I snatched it right up!
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/jewelry/necklaces/PRDOVR~43854/43854.jsp


 
They are both so cute! (sale is always especially exciting)...... I know the ikat pattern of that dress will be so flattering with your coloring too!


----------



## DC-Cutie

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/shoes/pumpsheels/PRDOVR~42632/42632.jsp

These are $79+30% off in store. Very nice on!

All sales final in-store


----------



## DC-Cutie

a few new goodies:
Merana Heels






Paisley pencil skirt





Eyelet Pencil Skirt





Silk Henly top


----------



## yellow08

DC, love your haul! I don't understand JC pricing what a difference between online and B&M-149.99 online and 79.99 in the store. You can darn near get 2 pair in the store for the price of 1 online  
sucks because my JC only carry flats, flip-flops and a few pumps.


----------



## DC-Cutie

yellow08 said:


> DC, love your haul! I don't understand JC pricing what a difference between online and B&M-149.99 online and 79.99 in the store. You can darn near get 2 pair in the store for the price of 1 online
> sucks because my JC only carry flats, flip-flops and a few pumps.



Major difference!  With the additional 30% off, I got 2 pair for $100-and some change!  

The silk tops were $13!!!  Again, major price difference.


----------



## Eclipse4

$13...guess I'll be at  JC tomorroow.


----------



## DC-Cutie

today's outfit:


----------



## Karolina36

DC - that outfit looks great! I love the paisley skirt!!!


----------



## klj

*DC*..I love that skirt!

I have a question..do you ladies discuss your Madewell purchases in this thread as well?


----------



## Dukeprincess

*DC*: Seriously, why are you killing me with these fabulous outfits!


----------



## cjy

DC-Cutie said:


> today's outfit:


 Love it!!


----------



## Tamarind

DC I have to tell you, I LOVE the navy maritime dress.  The XXS fit me perfectly and it looks great whether or not I wear it belted.  I get hot easily so this is not likely to be a summer dress for me, but the color is perfect for when summer turns to fall.  
I realize now with the other color, I never got to try an XXS (it was back-ordered).   
Returning the XS tomorrow...



DC-Cutie said:


> *Tamarind* - glad I could be of enabling assistance   Let me know how it works out for you
> *Yellow* - the sizing is quite generous, I went down to a S and I even tried on a XS (it fit just as fine, but it was shorter).  Normally, I'm a M in J Crew dresses.  The fabric colorway (navy) is a little thicker than the lighter blue, but the fit is the same.
> 
> *Thanks for the compliments*


----------



## DC-Cutie

klj said:


> *DC*..I love that skirt!
> 
> I have a question..do you ladies discuss your Madewell purchases in this thread as well?



Thank you   yes, we talk about Madewell purchases... What'd ya get 



Dukeprincess said:


> *DC*: Seriously, why are you killing me with these fabulous outfits!



Well you can't be the only one stopping DC traffic 



cjy said:


> Love it!!



Thank you 



Tamarind said:


> DC I have to tell you, I LOVE the navy maritime dress.  The XXS fit me perfectly and it looks great whether or not I wear it belted.  I get hot easily so this is not likely to be a summer dress for me, but the color is perfect for when summer turns to fall.
> I realize now with the other color, I never got to try an XXS (it was back-ordered).
> Returning the XS tomorrow...



Yayyyyyy!!!! I'm glad it worked out for you.  Its a great casual dress that can be styled up for a semi-dressy look.


----------



## Eclipse4

Looking good DC  Love  your accessories.


----------



## Eclipse4

Here's what I got from the sale

$24.49 for striped sweaters $34.99 beaded cami







$20.99 shorts $13.99 tee $27.99 lace skirt


----------



## DC-Cutie

Nice haul!  How short is the lace skirt?


----------



## Eclipse4

^It's not too bad, it passes the arm test. Not sure if I'd wear it to work though.


----------



## Tangerine

Eclipse: are those the prices before the 30% discount? (Which is also going on stores, right?)


----------



## Eclipse4

The prices are after the 30% and they are final sale. I purchased these at the store.

There were some really nice handbags on sale too.


----------



## alex.losee

DC-Cutie said:


> Nice haul!  How short is the lace skirt?



Its yet another great skirt that you can wear your chambray button down with!


----------



## alex.losee

Ps. I am the proud owner of the Disco Mini, I'll post pics soon. It is just as beautiful in person!!!!!!


----------



## yellow08

*DC*-Luv it!!!
*Eclipse4* nice haul!!!!

I haven't been to the B&M but I did order online:

-The Arrowhead necklace (DON'T sleep on this one) it's hot! 
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_categor...eprice|0~20+17+4294966897~90~~~~~~~/43174.jsp

I ordered it earlier this week at $69.99 with 30% off for a total of about *$48.00*. Now it's 29.99 with 30% off for a total of *$20.99.* So I called customer service and they only wanted to credit me the difference between $48 dollars and $29.99 for $19 ummm....but I'm still paying $9 more than it is at 30% off 

The same with a sweater I purchased it was $39.99 ($27 with sale) and it's currently selling at $29.99 ($20.99 with sale) and she wanted to credited me the difference of *$2* WTH!!!! ummm I'm still paying $5 more than I need to!  

I tracked my order and it should arrive tomorrow, I'm taking it* ALL BACK!!! *She did the adjustments and they will show when I return it all tomorrow. However, I just reordered everything instead. JC needs to fix that!

*Rant over!


----------



## Karolina36

yellow - I;m with you on that - I purchased a loooot of stuff on the first day of sale and now some of the items are discounted even more!  I'm going to place another order if they won't adjust the price over the phone!


----------



## Chanel 0407

I know what you mean.  I just placed an order yesterday and today the prices are cheaper so I had to do it all over again.



yellow08 said:


> *DC*-Luv it!!!
> *Eclipse4* nice haul!!!!
> 
> I haven't been to the B&M but I did order online:
> 
> -The Arrowhead necklace (DON'T sleep on this one) it's hot!
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_categor...eprice|0~20+17+4294966897~90~~~~~~~/43174.jsp
> 
> I ordered it earlier this week at $69.99 with 30% off for a total of about *$48.00*. Now it's 29.99 with 30% off for a total of *$20.99.* So I called customer service and they only wanted to credit me the difference between $48 dollars and $29.99 for $19 ummm....but I'm still paying $9 more than it is at 30% off
> 
> The same with a sweater I purchased it was $39.99 ($27 with sale) and it's currently selling at $29.99 ($20.99 with sale) and she wanted to credited me the difference of *$2* WTH!!!! ummm I'm still paying $5 more than I need to!
> 
> I tracked my order and it should arrive tomorrow, I'm taking it* ALL BACK!!! *She did the adjustments and they will show when I return it all tomorrow. However, I just reordered everything instead. JC needs to fix that!
> 
> *Rant over!


----------



## yellow08

Karolina36 said:


> yellow - I;m with you on that - I purchased a loooot of stuff on the first day of sale and now some of the items are discounted even more!  I'm going to place another order if they won't adjust the price over the phone!



Based on what they told me they will only adjust from the price you paid (with discount) to the current selling price (w/out the 30% off). So you will still end up paying more than the current selling price w/discount.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Thanks to my enabler (DC Cutie) I bought some stuff today from the online sale. 
When these came into the store, I took a pic of them and sent it to her.  I've been obsessed ever since.  So happy they went on sale. 
Iris in bronze tortoise
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_special...294+20~~~20+17+4294966925~15~~~~~~~/45433.jsp

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_categor...294+20~~~20+17+4294967041~15~~~~~~~/42824.jsp

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_categor...4+20~15~~20+17+4294967139~15~~~~~~~/41292.jsp

And I bought another random tee so I can get free shipping.  
I'm officially on a ban!


----------



## Eclipse4

Cute shoes, are they the same price in store?


----------



## katrin

i also found out that some of the items i bought monday dropped in price yesterday...but wasn't enough to ask for a price adjustment (or reorder). 

of my haul i'm keeping:
striped pocket cardigan in navy/white (my favorite item of the bunch): http://www.jcrew.com/womens_categor...eprice|0~20+17+4294967121~90~~~~~~~/36815.jsp

it's a very loose fit, maybe intentional, but the cut and stripes are so flattering. prob too casual for work but i'll wear it summer/fall. it's so thin i worry about snagging it on something. it's 100% cotton which is great.

i got the knotted mesh necklace for half off (i stalked this item!) and the silk driving scarf for $14.

disappointments were the linen cardigan, forever cardigan, and swoop tee. they are so thin and sheer and fit is huge... i know it's summer but i expected thicker, more durable fabrics with a slimmer fit. also a fabric/leather belt that had a horrible chemical smell to it.


----------



## luvmy3girls

does anyone have the I heart chambray shirt? just wondering how it was. thanks


----------



## DC-Cutie

luvmy3girls said:


> does anyone have the I heart chambray shirt? just wondering how it was. thanks


 
link, please?


----------



## luvmy3girls

^^can't figure out how to attach the link.


----------



## DC-Cutie

luvmy3girls said:


> ^^can't figure out how to attach the link.


 
copy from the linkbar and paste

here it is:
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_categor...0~15~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~heart/36327.jsp


----------



## luvmy3girls

*


----------



## luvmy3girls

thanks *DC*..


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Eclipse4 said:


> Cute shoes, are they the same price in store?


 
No, they're cheaper in store.  DC's s.a. told me they were 69.99 in store.  
I was able to get an adjustment.  I'm happy!


----------



## gmo

Threads like this made me happy that I finally stopped lurking and made an account! I spent more money than I should on final sale, but my favorite find? My new Campbell oxfords in liberty floral... for $69.99!


----------



## yellow08

So, I'm loving this but not the price...Will wait until it ends up in the sale section:couch:
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/pants/novelty/PRDOVR~46854/46854.jsp


----------



## alex.losee

A few pics


----------



## DC-Cutie

very nice outfits - Alex!


----------



## Litsa

alex.losee said:


> A few pics




I have these pants!  I got them for $10 on sale.  Are your's loose on top?  Mine have stretched out in the waist so I need a belt which kind of sucks but I can't really complain since they were so cheap.


----------



## alex.losee

I sized down in them, they aren't the cropped ones that are on sale now, they are from early in the year


----------



## sillywahine

^I have those similar skinny cargo pants too! I bought it in April for $14 when they were having an add'tl 30% off sale. I love it, should of stocked up! 

I live in japan now and was contemplating ordering online when they were having the add'l 30% off sale item on the website...I REALLY wanted the CeCe studded ballet flats...which was $99.99-30%=$70. Shipping was $30...OUCH, there goes my 30% off...but then with the yen conversion I figure I'd save some (but miniscule) money. As I was about to check out I realized leather shoes are taxed additional $30 when imported to Japan! Doh!!! 

*sigh* i miss shopping at the b&m since the prices would also be significantly cheaper than the website!!


----------



## yellow08

Very cute Alex!
I've been debating getting that silk blouse for the longest (a great classic piece)


----------



## yellow08

My B&M had the Silk Blythe Blouse on sale for $49.99 plus extra 30% off! What a great deal I picked up the ivory and peachy orange one
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/shirtstops/blouses/PRDOVR~37871/37871.jsp


----------



## coachocelot

I am a huge J.Crew fan.  I just got more summer goodies:

http://handbagaficionado.blogspot.com/


----------



## IHeartJCrew97

Some of my favorite J.Crew pieces include their whisper linen tees and their 5" chino shorts in all colors! I'm loving that every color of the shorts just went sale.


----------



## Love my Tanos

^^I got a boatload of the whisper linen tees in May - they are really beautiful, and so comfy, but  VERY SHEER. I didn't realize quite how sheer until I was on an outing with my boyfriend's parents. Oops!


----------



## bonchicgenre

I love the 5" shorts - picked up baby blue, olive, red hot, and light orange (can't recall exact names). Absolutely love them!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

I recently bought two Whisper linen ts, and don't know what to layer underneath, or maybe wear them with a sports bra?

My recent haul included the Mirabel Shorts:
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/shorts/novelty/PRDOVR~44747/44747.jsp
The seer sucker shorts:
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/shorts/novelty/PRDOVR~42311/42311.jsp
Stripe Blousen Dress (I need to find a good belt for it)
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/dresses/eveningdinner/PRDOVR~42822/42822.jsp

Couple of ts, and a pair of sweatpants.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

sillywahine said:


> I REALLY wanted the CeCe studded ballet flats...which was $99.99-30%=$70. Shipping was $30...OUCH, there goes my 30% off...but then with the yen conversion I figure I'd save some (but miniscule) money. As I was about to check out I realized leather shoes are taxed additional $30 when imported to Japan! Doh!!!
> 
> *sigh* i miss shopping at the b&m since the prices would also be significantly cheaper than the website!!


 
I have a black leather pair and they are very comfy.


----------



## Kleio

I love J.Crew's Perfect Fit V-Neck Tees, both in the long-sleeve and short-sleeve versions, so I thought I'd try out their Perfect Fit Tanks (the one without the built-in bra), but alas, I found them too low-cut for my liking, and the overall design of the tank also wasn't as classic as I was hoping.

Anyway, just bought the Stretch Perfect Shirt, as I needed some dress shirts, and am waiting for it to arrive so I can try it out. Hopefully I'll like/love it and will keep it (I have picky tastes).


----------



## Love my Tanos

AmeeLVSBags said:


> I recently bought two Whisper linen ts, and don't know what to layer underneath, or maybe wear them with a sports bra?
> 
> My recent haul included the Mirabel Shorts:
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/shorts/novelty/PRDOVR~44747/44747.jsp
> The seer sucker shorts:
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/shorts/novelty/PRDOVR~42311/42311.jsp
> Stripe Blousen Dress (I need to find a good belt for it)
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/dresses/eveningdinner/PRDOVR~42822/42822.jsp
> 
> Couple of ts, and a pair of sweatpants.



Love what you got!!
For the whisper linen Ts, I'd go with a camisole. They'd probably be fine without one if you were wearing a cardi or something. The ones in darker colors might be OK without anything altogether - I got the lighter colors though and they are much too sheer to wear alone.


----------



## gmo

Scored this bag yesterday at my new B&M (just moved!) for around $50 with my student discount! I thought I was going to die, I was so excited!


----------



## meganfm

Does anyone new if any of the NYC JCrew stores carry tall size pants in-store?  I wasn't sure if the tall items were online-only.


----------



## alex.losee

Website was updated today........


----------



## yellow08

alex.losee said:


> Website was updated today........



Some of the new stuff looks extra yummy! I love JC fall/winter stuff


----------



## DC-Cutie

I don't normally suggest buying full-price, but if you need a new handbag for all seasons this is the ONE to get:
The Marlow Hobo - the leather is so beautiful

and the minnie pants in bright flame - this is gonna be some serious pop of color for the fall/winter!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I don't normally suggest buying full-price, but if you need a new handbag for all seasons this is the ONE to get:
> The Marlow Hobo - the leather is so beautiful


 
LOVE this bag!!!  I know someone that works for J. Crew **off to get the employee discount hook-up**


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> LOVE this bag!!! I know someone that works for J. Crew **off to get the employee discount hook-up**


 
Twins!!!!  I'm debating on getting the larger size for travel..


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Twins!!!! I'm debating on getting the larger size for travel..


 
Oooh Love the travel size.


----------



## yellow08

I'm kind of feeling the satchel in bright indigo (just not too crazy about the quilted sides)
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_feature/NewArrivals/bags/PRDOVR~48895/48895.jsp


----------



## yellow08

DC-Cutie said:


> I don't normally suggest buying full-price, but if you need a new handbag for all seasons this is the ONE to get:
> The Marlow Hobo - the leather is so beautiful
> 
> and the minnie pants in bright flame - this is gonna be some serious pop of color for the fall/winter!



I didn't even see those minnie pants in bright flame!


----------



## DC-Cutie

yellow08 said:


> I'm kind of feeling the satchel in bright indigo (just not too crazy about the quilted sides)
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_feature/NewArrivals/bags/PRDOVR~48895/48895.jsp


 
can you see that bright indigo w/those bright minnie pants w/a white shirt and some yellow flats!

HOT HOT HOT Colorblocking!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I need the #2 leopard pencil skirt.  Stat!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

DC-Cutie said:


> can you see that bright indigo w/those bright minnie pants w/a white shirt and some yellow flats!
> 
> HOT HOT HOT Colorblocking!


 

I also think I need that bag in bright indigo


----------



## DC-Cutie

how about my closet is about to look like Rainbow Bright set up camp - I need ALL of the serge pencil skirts.  the colors this year are STUNNING!!!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ I tell people all the time....Color is your friend.


----------



## yellow08

DC, I hear those wool skirt are unlined  but that's not a deal breaker for me (especially if the price is right-meaning discount)!


----------



## alouette

DC-Cutie said:


> I don't normally suggest buying full-price, but if you need a new handbag for all seasons this is the ONE to get:
> The Marlow Hobo - the leather is so beautiful
> 
> and the minnie pants in bright flame - this is gonna be some serious pop of color for the fall/winter!



I agree.  I have this bag.  It's gorgy and the slouch factor is TDF.  It's a great price point for a nicely made bag and even though it's not my high-end bags, I love it just the same!!!


----------



## canadianstudies

I wish JCrew had 0T sizing...


----------



## alouette

yellow08 said:


> DC, I hear those wool skirt are unlined  but that's not a deal breaker for me (especially if the price is right-meaning discount)!



There's conflicting info on this right now.  I think they are lined as J Crew CS reps have described the lining colors and the lining material.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I checked my skirts from last year and they are lined..


----------



## dopey

How come J. crew discontinued their online catalog?! The catalog has been a source of inspiration on styling tips.


----------



## yellow08

alouette said:


> There's conflicting info on this right now.  I think they are lined as J Crew CS reps have described the lining colors and the lining material.



Thanks! Every wool skirt I have is lined and when I read that on a few on the blogs I couldn't believe it (the colors are so yummy I still wanted at least 1-2 of them) but I'm glad that has been cleared up.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ummm, the dollar figure on my list has reached the 5 digits!!!!!  Good lawd!


----------



## alouette

yellow08 said:


> Thanks! Every wool skirt I have is lined and when I read that on a few on the blogs I couldn't believe it (the colors are so yummy I still wanted at least 1-2 of them) but I'm glad that has been cleared up.



I certainly hope it's been cleared up but you know how it goes when it comes to consistency of information with SA's.

They are gorgeous too.  I wish I could wear wool but in AZ, there's no love.  lol


----------



## yellow08

DC-Cutie said:


> Ummm, the dollar figure on my list has reached the 5 digits!!!!!  Good lawd!


What the heck do you have on your list 
I'm starting slow with like 2 pairs of pants-lol (I've learned how to be patient with JC and wait for those massive sales unless the item is getting too many bloggers ) but sometimes I just can't help it and I spend, spend, and spend-lol


----------



## yellow08

Okay, how in the world did I miss this striped silk blouse? 
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_feature/NewArrivals/shirts/PRDOVR~47878/47878.jsp


----------



## DC-Cutie

yellow08 said:


> What the heck do you have on your list
> I'm starting slow with like 2 pairs of pants-lol (I've learned how to be patient with JC and wait for those massive sales unless the item is getting too many bloggers ) but sometimes I just can't help it and I spend, spend, and spend-lol



more like, what's NOT on my list 

patience is a good thing, but darn it I almost cried when I missed out on the lolli pants.  Only to have them reappear a month or two later!


----------



## saira1214

dopey said:


> How come J. crew discontinued their online catalog?! The catalog has been a source of inspiration on styling tips.



Really? Is that true?


----------



## saira1214

DC-Cutie said:


> more like, what's NOT on my list
> 
> patience is a good thing, but darn it I almost cried when I missed out on the lolli pants.  Only to have them reappear a month or two later!



Seriously the same thing for me! My wish list is totals five figures easily. They have a fabulous fall collection.  I hope everything that I want fits!


----------



## dopey

saira1214 said:


> Really? Is that true?



saira1214, I read it over Jcrew Aficionada's blog.. http://jcrewaficionada.blogspot.com/2011/07/jcrew-discontinues-catalog-online-cmon.html

I'm really hoping it's not true.


----------



## ninja_please

The silk Elodie blouse in graffiti green looks divine for fall!


----------



## Shoppaholic11

alex.losee said:


> A few pics


 
Hi Alex! I am looking to order the Blythe blouse and I was wondering whether you sized up for the fit you have above? I've never tried it on irl and because the ones that I want are final sale, if you (or anyone who's tried on the Blythe) could help me out, it'd be really appreciated!

I am pretty sure I would be a 0 in J.crew regular sizing (even though I should be getting a petite size) and my size is 32A-25-32. Should I size up to a 2 or stay with a 0? Please let me know.

TIA!


----------



## DC-Cutie

40% off and free shipping on any order.  Code: *LOVEIT*


----------



## jordanjordan

0, maybe even 00.  Their silk stuff runs big IMO.



Shoppaholic11 said:


> Hi Alex! I am looking to order the Blythe blouse and I was wondering whether you sized up for the fit you have above? I've never tried it on irl and because the ones that I want are final sale, if you (or anyone who's tried on the Blythe) could help me out, it'd be really appreciated!
> 
> I am pretty sure I would be a 0 in J.crew regular sizing (even though I should be getting a petite size) and my size is 32A-25-32. Should I size up to a 2 or stay with a 0? Please let me know.
> 
> TIA!


----------



## nauticalstar

DC-Cutie said:


> I don't normally suggest buying full-price, but if you need a new handbag for all seasons this is the ONE to get:
> The Marlow Hobo - the leather is so beautiful
> 
> and the minnie pants in bright flame - this is gonna be some serious pop of color for the fall/winter!





alouette said:


> I agree.  I have this bag.  It's gorgy and the slouch factor is TDF.  It's a great price point for a nicely made bag and even though it's not my high-end bags, I love it just the same!!!



Gorgeous! Love this bag.

There is a swimsuit I've always wanted in the sale- but in my size they only have a green top and a slate bottom. Sigh. Its the jersey bandeau style with the ruffles on the front.


----------



## alouette

nauticalstar said:


> Gorgeous! Love this bag.
> 
> There is a swimsuit I've always wanted in the sale- but in my size they only have a green top and a slate bottom. Sigh. Its the jersey bandeau style with the ruffles on the front.



I wanted that top too. Guess we werent the only ones. Lol


----------



## Kraut

saira1214 said:


> Really? Is that true?


I was there yesterday and they gave me a catalog to go for the fall items.


----------



## Shoppaholic11

jordanjordan said:


> 0, maybe even 00.  Their silk stuff runs big IMO.



Thank you!! I ended up getting the 0 regular in Olive Moss since that's the smallest size left right now. I only bought one just to see...can't go wrong with a $17 blouse. Whatever happens, can't get over how much of a steal this is!!


----------



## Belladiva79

Hi, Im wondering if anyone can tell me if the Asymmetrical ruched bandeau tank went on sale in stores, if so what color(s)? Thanks!

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/swim/solids/PRDOVR~34282/34282.jsp


----------



## jesscat

alex.losee said:


>



Omg, LOVE the blouse...I want it!! Only it's full price ATM...must be patient...


----------



## cjy

I ordered the perfect shirt in Leopard and got the mid heel sandals, forgot the name but they have the chains on them. I got 40%off the shoes putting them around $63, not too bad. Plus free shipping and even though the shirt was not on sale it is shipping free with the order too!!


----------



## light blue

Has anyone seen the Saturday pant in stores yet? Wondering how they compare with the signature leggings/Pixie pant...


----------



## indypup

Belladiva79 said:


> Hi, Im wondering if anyone can tell me if the Asymmetrical ruched bandeau tank went on sale in stores, if so what color(s)? Thanks!
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/swim/solids/PRDOVR~34282/34282.jsp



Stores never got this item... it's jcrew.com/catalog only.  We only ever get .com/catalog items if they're returns and they are promptly sent out of the store.


----------



## indypup

light blue said:


> Has anyone seen the Saturday pant in stores yet? Wondering how they compare with the signature leggings/Pixie pant...



*light blue*, I think my store is getting these tomorrow... I hope we do because I'm jonesing for a pair!


----------



## light blue

^ Me too  Would love a review if you find them in your store!


----------



## alouette

Those look incredibly comfy and chic.


----------



## Chi town Chanel

I ordered a lot of stuff during this sale!

A couple of weeks ago I ordered the signature leggings.  I wore them for the first time Friday and I love them.  Did anyone notice that they raised the price from $29.99 to $39.99 in the last week?  I'm so fussy!  I wanted to order another pair and they just raised the price!  Does anyone else like the signature leggings?  They have a different fit and are much looser on the ankle so they look more like pants than leggings.

http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Navigation...5~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~leggings/17689.jsp

I'm really curious about the Saturday pant now too.  Not much difference in price from the signature leggings.


----------



## bonchicgenre

Just ordered -->

conference skirt in beachwood
Swoon skirt in heather charcoal
schoolboy blazer in smokey graphite
cotton bloussana top in picturesque pink
linen island sweater in indigo

I'm just graduating college so trying to build a wardrobe that will work in a work environment as well as for going out. So glad JCrew had the extra 40% what great deals!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

bonchicgenre said:


> Just ordered -->
> 
> conference skirt in beachwood
> Swoon skirt in heather charcoal
> schoolboy blazer in smokey graphite
> cotton bloussana top in picturesque pink
> linen island sweater in indigo
> 
> I'm just graduating college so trying to build a wardrobe that will work in a work environment as well as for going out. So glad JCrew had the extra 40% what great deals!!



did you use your student discount, too?  That would have been a SUPER deal


----------



## bonchicgenre

I couldn't figure out how to use it online? I wonder if I can CS they can help me out. 

I always use it in store but I don't go b/c I don't care for most of the employees :-/


----------



## Babestaaa

I had a dress and shirt in my shopping cart yesterday and didn't have access to a computer to place my order and now it's gone and no longer in the sale  I wanted that sequin sweater dress too  but I scored a pair of shorts and tee for $14 at the outlets today...you win some and you lose some.


----------



## jessejames

So envious of all the great deals!


----------



## bonchicgenre

Babestaaa - that stinks! Keep checking it could always pop up


----------



## yellow08

My B&M had the vibrant flame Minnie pants out and ummmm....those suckers are *BRIGHT!!!! *Almost too bright, IMO. I tried them on and they almost looked a bit neon"ish"weird: 
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_feature/NewArrivals/pants/PRDOVR~18850/18850.jsp

I'm going to pass on these for now...


----------



## DC-Cutie

yellow08 said:


> My B&M had the vibrant flame Minnie pants out and ummmm....those suckers are *BRIGHT!!!! *Almost too bright, IMO. I tried them on and they almost looked a bit neon"ish"weird:
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_feature/NewArrivals/pants/PRDOVR~18850/18850.jsp
> 
> I'm going to pass on these for now...


 
yes, they are* BRIGHT!!!  *
*************f0000][/COLOR]* 
I think these pants will look great with a nude or camel colored shirt and flats.  These badboys don't need anything to take away from their glory - let the brightness stand alone =- lol


----------



## yellow08

DC, I agree with nude or camel because black could have you looking "Halloween-ish" 
white could work too or color blocking. 

The funny thing is a few girls tried them on (when I was trying) and all (including myself) gave them back to the SA-:lolots: The consensus was too bright for fall. My sister said the same thing happened in her store-except one lady tried them on and they looked really cute on her (she was a tall, thin, and straight framed woman) so maybe that's it-LOL because my hips in that fabric and color was like noooooooooooooooo.....:lolots:

My only other issue is they are too memorable-meaning you couldn't wear those a lot without people noticing or thinking "here she comes with those orange pants again"


----------



## indypup

light blue said:


> ^ Me too  Would love a review if you find them in your store!



OK, so we DID get the Saturday pant as well as another knit pant (this one is most like the leggings in store now).  This pant has a drawstring at the waistband and looks like it will fit nicely.  I'm not sure about the Saturday pant yet... every J. Crew sweatpant I own stretches out to the point of major sagging.  I don't have this problem with Pixie pants or the leggings.

Overall, I love what we got but I'm not racing to purchase anything just yet.  I'm kind of curious to try the flame Minnies because I think they'd look so chic with a gray blazer, white shirt, and ballet flats or brogues.


----------



## indypup

bonchicgenre said:


> I couldn't figure out how to use it online? I wonder if I can CS they can help me out.
> 
> I always use it in store but I don't go b/c I don't care for most of the employees :-/



You can call CS and ask (they _might_ do it for you), but the student/teacher discount is an in-store/Red Phone only thing.


----------



## Addictista

Speaking of the Pixie pant, how is it vs. the Minnie pant?


----------



## indypup

*Addictista*, I know lots and LOTS of women love the Minnie, but I personally prefer the Pixie pant.  I have almost no butt so I don't really fill the Minnie out and the pair I have tends to stretch and sag around the bum area.  Most J. Crew pants stretch to the point where they are no longer attractive on me but these hold their shape pretty much all day.  I LOVE all of my Pixie pants... I have a number of those but only one Minnie.


----------



## Addictista

Thanks *indypup*!  I have two Minnies that I've altered extensively to make them more fitted.  I think I might order the Pixie next time.


----------



## Dukeprincess

I bought the cropped pixie and I went down about 2 sizes since they were so stretchy!  LOVE them.


----------



## Addictista

Thanks *Dukeprincess* 

I haven't order from JCrew in a while, but my next order will be the Pixies and these shoes:

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/shoes/pumpsheels/PRDOVR~49535/49535.jsp

I wear a lot of denim and I think they will be instant fashion with jeans and also look great with pencil skirts and black pants at work.


----------



## jordanjordan

yellow08 said:


> DC, I agree with nude or camel because black could have you looking "Halloween-ish"
> white could work too or color blocking.
> 
> The funny thing is a few girls tried them on (when I was trying) and all (including myself) gave them back to the SA-:lolots: The consensus was too bright for fall. My sister said the same thing happened in her store-except one lady tried them on and they looked really cute on her (she was a tall, thin, and straight framed woman) so maybe that's it-LOL because my hips in that fabric and color was like noooooooooooooooo.....:lolots:
> 
> My only other issue is they are too memorable-meaning you couldn't wear those a lot without people noticing or thinking "here she comes with those orange pants again"



I saw them in store and they are amazing but I feel like you could only wear them every few months because they are so out there.  I disagree about the black though, I think they have enough red in them you wouldn't look like Halloween!  I would much rather get a cardigan or something in this color, it's beautiful, but I think I'd get more wear out of it in moderation.


----------



## Addictista

I just got the new catalog - wow.  I haven't bought in a couple months, but this new collection is so great my wishlist is packed (a big change from yesterday ).  For some reason I tend to buy more after seeing the stuff in the catalog vs. seeing it online.


----------



## yellow08

Finally got my reward card (I see a Lucinda Blouse and/or wool carpi in Baked Citron in my future)...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Addictista said:


> I just got the new catalog - wow. I haven't bought in a couple months, but this new collection is so great my wishlist is packed (a big change from yesterday ). For some reason I tend to buy more after seeing the stuff in the catalog vs. seeing it online.


 
Same here, I think the catalog provides more inspiration.  I still have catalogs from '07/'08 that I refer to for styling guidance.


----------



## saira1214

I waited FOREVER for the Deveax sandals to go on sale and jumped on them when they had the 40% sale on sale items.  The sandals were final sale so I live-chatted with someone about the sizing and she said they were TTS.  I already had a half a size bigger in my cart and changed it before I checked out.  What I didn't realize is that I changed my order from Toffee to Black when I changed from 6H to 6.  I just realized that when I looked my shipping confirmation! I am so mad at myself because the Toffee color is now sold out in 6 and not even available in 6H.  I don't really wear black shoes and personally I don't think the sandal is as cute in the black as it is in the Tofee color.  I am kicking myself for being such an idiot!


----------



## Chanel 0407

Holy crap I just got my rewards card today and its $100.  That is the biggest one I ever received.  Usually they are $25.  Does this mean I spent that much?  OMG


----------



## light blue

*indypup*- thanks for the reviews!


----------



## renza

Is J.Crew sizing becoming even MORE vanity-sized? I'm so frustrated. I just bought a linen Tessa top during the extra 40% off sale, and it's huge. Is there any chance I could shrink linen slightly in the dryer?


----------



## jesscat

Ahhh I got the catalog just now and spent the last half hour circling everything I want! Too many things are too cute to resist...


----------



## jordanjordan

renza said:


> Is J.Crew sizing becoming even MORE vanity-sized? I'm so frustrated. I just bought a linen Tessa top during the extra 40% off sale, and it's huge. Is there any chance I could shrink linen slightly in the dryer?



The vanity sizing is CRAZY.  I wear a 00 and XXS in almost everything now at J.Crew.  XSs are hanging off of me in some things.  I am slightly thin, but certainly not THAT thin and I wear normal sizes at other stores.  Also, they don't carry a lot of XXS and 00 at my store, which is annoying.

I am pretty sure that anything that comes in 00 is actually an old 0, and anything that comes in XXS is an old XS.  I don't understand why they can't use normal sizes.  Their vanity sizing is the worst out of almost any store I can think of.


----------



## gotpurseitis

renza said:


> Is J.Crew sizing becoming even MORE vanity-sized? I'm so frustrated. I just bought a linen Tessa top during the extra 40% off sale, and it's huge. Is there any chance I could shrink linen slightly in the dryer?


Unfortunately, linen will not shrink that much and it probably won't shrink in the places you want.  I tried that top, had to go to 00 and it was still too big.  I would call 800# explain that sizing is different from other tops and they will probably give you authorization to return to store. Good luck!


----------



## yellow08

I agree about the vanity sizing but for me I notice it more in tops/sweaters/knit dresses. I do XS and S in tops (when I'm normally S/M in other stores). When I see tops/sweaters sizes starting at XXS, I cringed because I don't know if I should get the XS or S-especially when I'm ordering online. I also hate the final sale section on tops that I _"thought" _started at a size S (because the XXS and XS sold out) only to order the M and that sucker is HUGE! Then to see a pop-back for a XXS 

I NOW know that if tops are sold out in the S and XS the top runs big (because all the regular Medium people ordered the smalls and all the regular Small people ordered the XS). 

_Side-note about vanity sizing:_ I watched an episode of Dr. Oz on vanity sizing. You know everyone talks about Marilyn Monroe being a size 12 well, they had her dressmaker make a 1950's version of a size 12 and had women who claim to be a size 12 try it on. Ummmm, that sucker didn't fit any of the ladiesush: Well, basically a size 12 back then had a *26" *waist! But over the years a size 12 grew by 2" and then up to 10". A size 12 today has a *36"* waist

They also had a number of popular mall stores (Gap, H&M, Ann Taylor & Coldwater Creek) and looked at their size 12 pant. There was a 5" variation in the waist sizes from the stores. The most TTS was H&M but Gap had the largest waist and Coldwater Creek the smallest.

Basically, he suggested that vanity sizing was bad for our health by making a lot of women think they're smaller than they actually are :shame:


----------



## Cannes

Addictista said:


> I just got the new catalog - wow.  I haven't bought in a couple months, but this new collection is so great my wishlist is packed (a big change from yesterday ).  For some reason I tend to buy more after seeing the stuff in the catalog vs. seeing it online.



I agree! I drooled when I received the latest catalog a few days ago. It's about time they've gone back to the lady like styling I love.


----------



## alouette

yellow08 said:


> I agree about the vanity sizing but for me I notice it more in tops/sweaters/knit dresses. I do XS and S in tops (when I'm normally S/M in other stores). When I see tops/sweaters sizes starting at XXS, I cringed because I don't know if I should get the XS or S-especially when I'm ordering online. *I also hate the final sale section on tops that I "thought" started at a size S (because the XXS and XS sold out) only to order the M and that sucker is HUGE!* Then to see a pop-back for a XXS



Great...I ordered a final sale cardi online in a M since I thought a S would be too big.  Good thing I like some of my cardis a little baggier.


----------



## heartfelt

hi ladies, i've never ordered from j crew online before, so maybe one of you knowledgeable j crew lovers can chime in, how long does shipping typically take?

I placed two orders two orders a week ago, but something must've been up with their online system because when I went to go check on them because it said the orders did not exist. I decided just to wait for shipped emails. 4 days later, I get an email that they've been shipped, it's been 3 days since that email and it still says that only the shipping label has been created, and it hasn't been updated at all, meaning it hasn't been sent to UPS for shipping. Can anyone tell me if this is typical? It seems like it's taking quite awhile. =/


----------



## canadianstudies

yellow08 said:


> _Side-note about vanity sizing:_ I watched an episode of Dr. Oz on vanity sizing. You know everyone talks about Marilyn Monroe being a size 12 well, they had her dressmaker make a 1950's version of a size 12 and had women who claim to be a size 12 try it on. Ummmm, that sucker didn't fit any of the ladiesush: Well, basically a size 12 back then had a *26" *waist! But over the years a size 12 grew by 2" and then up to 10". A size 12 today has a *36"* waist


 
I can definitely see this being true! When I was a teen (wearing 3/4), I tried on a pair of my mom's old shorts that were marked size 8. I could barely get them over my hips! And now, even though I'm bigger, I tend to wear a 0 or 2. 

The same thing is true with designer brands. I tried on a vintage DVF size 6 in a consignment store, and it was waaaay too small. With current styles, a size 2 is just a little too big on me.


----------



## DC-Cutie

heartfelt said:


> hi ladies, i've never ordered from j crew online before, so maybe one of you knowledgeable j crew lovers can chime in, how long does shipping typically take?
> 
> I placed two orders two orders a week ago, but something must've been up with their online system because when I went to go check on them because it said the orders did not exist. I decided just to wait for shipped emails. 4 days later, I get an email that they've been shipped, it's been 3 days since that email and it still says that only the shipping label has been created, and it hasn't been updated at all, meaning it hasn't been sent to UPS for shipping. Can anyone tell me if this is typical? It seems like it's taking quite awhile. =/


 
this isn't typical at all.  I do know that during major sales, their shipping can be slower because of the higher volume, but even still it's not 2 weeks.

Why haven't you called?


----------



## authenticplease

saira1214 said:


> I am so mad at myself because the Toffee color is now sold out in 6 and not even available in 6H. I don't really wear black shoes and personally I don't think the sandal is as cute in the black as it is in the Tofee color. I am kicking myself.....


 
So sorry that happened Saira


----------



## saira1214

authenticplease said:


> So sorry that happened Saira


 Thanks, hon! I'm stalking the site everyday to see if my size pops up.  Hopefully they will.  I become even more obsessed with things when I can't get them!


----------



## heartfelt

DC-Cutie said:


> this isn't typical at all.  I do know that during major sales, their shipping can be slower because of the higher volume, but even still it's not 2 weeks.
> 
> Why haven't you called?



it's been one week. it took 4 days to get a shipped email, and 3 days afterwards still no movement on the UPS page except for a shipping label creation. i just thought this may have been typical of their online site, as i've never shopped with them before. definitely getting in touch with their customer service now. thanks!


----------



## BagaholicAnon

Has anyone purchased any bags from J. Crew?  I really like that Edit purse!  Also, has anyone heard of/tried the Quoddy booties?  thanks!


----------



## bonchicgenre

heartfelt said:


> it's been one week. it took 4 days to get a shipped email, and 3 days afterwards still no movement on the UPS page except for a shipping label creation. i just thought this may have been typical of their online site, as i've never shopped with them before. definitely getting in touch with their customer service now. thanks!



I have the same thing going on as well, I assume they just saw a huge increase and can't keep up.

I'm just being patient and hoping it comes before my 2nd interview next week because I want to wear one of the suiting skirts.


----------



## jordanjordan

bonchicgenre said:


> I have the same thing going on as well, I assume they just saw a huge increase and can't keep up.
> 
> I'm just being patient and hoping it comes before my 2nd interview next week because I want to wear one of the suiting skirts.



That's weird.  I ordered a sale suiting piece last week and it shipped really quickly.

I had a problem like this one time and the package had just gotten lost or something in their warehouse.  I had to call CS 3 or 4 times to get it straightened up.  They pretty much told me every time if you haven't gotten it in 6 days or whatever it is they say standard shipping is then call, and if not we can't help you.  SO frustrating.


----------



## Chi town Chanel

yellow08 said:


> They also had a number of popular mall stores (Gap, H&M, Ann Taylor & Coldwater Creek) and looked at their size 12 pant. There was a 5" variation in the waist sizes from the stores. The most TTS was H&M but Gap had the largest waist and Coldwater Creek the smallest.
> 
> :



No freaking way.  A 5" variation?  that is crazy!  

I was having a hard time choosing sizes during the final sale too.  I ended up ordering stuff that I already had, just in different colors.  I was totally stressing and didn't know what sizes to order.  Oh the pressure of shopping fast!


----------



## saira1214

authenticplease said:


> So sorry that happened Saira


 
Thanks love! There are worse things in life, I know.  But surely fellow fashionistas can feel my pain!


----------



## DC-Cutie

If you guys are thinking of making purchases (especially from the new collection), please PM me.  My SA is having an event and today is the last day.  I'll PM you the event details and her contact info.


----------



## princess101804

I ordered my items 7/23 and on 7/27 they said my order was shipped, but the tracking just said that the shipping label was created. I'll probably just call on wednesday if I still haven't received it. So frustrating because theyre usually so fast, and one of my friends purchased one item and received it right away.


----------



## Chi town Chanel

I placed three orders (just kept ordering more LOL) on 7/22 and received it all on 7/27.


----------



## shoogrrl

So this is a general question... 

Why is there a discrepancy in the discount % between the different B&M stores?  For example, Stanford Palo Alto store is having an additional 30% off sale items promo, while Valley Fair San Jose store is having an additional 40% off sale items promo.  It makes for a slightly frustrating shopping experience when I see the same item I bought a day before is lower priced at another store.  

Anyway, guess I should've done my homework before I went buying "final sale" at the stores!


----------



## yellow08

Ummmm....So, I'm not feeling a lot of the stuff I wanted online, IRL *sigh*

Today, I had a chance to view more of the new fall stuff and the Schoolboy blazer is very, very cheap looking (I've seen better quality at H&M) so that's a no-go in the red.
The wool capri's material felt a little hard to me. My B&M had the black and camel (maybe the colored pants feel different). 

I'm in love with the leopard boy shirt-my B&M didn't have my size. It's going to be a hot seller. I saw a few women grab it first. 

The cords are cute (loving the ones with the zipper at the bottom of the leg).

My B&M didn't have any of the colored double serge wool skirts *bummer* so I didn't get a chance try one on. 

I like the Blythe blouse in the teal color (nice for the fall especially paired with navy or gray). It's on my list. 

The leopard skirt was such a bummer (I really wanted that skirt*sigh*) anyway, it looks like its been washed. It has a grayish overcast to it. The skirt and the shirt are different. Maybe on a final sale but otherwise, it's a no.

Basically, I don't feel the desire to go crazy. I will, however, look for that leopard  boy shirt. I didn't get a thing this time.


----------



## Addictista

Thanks for the reviews - *yellow08*.  I have the Blythe in ivory and it's the kind of blouse you could do in every color - IMO it will never go in or out of fashion, and it's made well.  

I wish J.Crew would do a wishlist feature on the website so I could save things and transfer them to my cart when I'm ready.  Shopbop does this, and they even send out low inventory and sale alerts for my wishlist items.  It's a nice service and it does get me to buy.  Now, I just make a Word Document with the item numbers and descriptions so I can plan my strategy.


----------



## Chi town Chanel

Addictista said:


> Thanks for the reviews - *yellow08*. I have the Blythe in ivory and it's the kind of blouse you could do in every color - IMO it will never go in or out of fashion, and it's made well.
> 
> I wish J.Crew would do a *wishlist feature* on the website so I could save things and transfer them to my cart when I'm ready. Shopbop does this, and they even send out low inventory and sale alerts for my wishlist items. It's a nice service and it does get me to buy. Now, I just make a Word Document with the item numbers and descriptions so I can plan my strategy.


 
Actually that is a great idea!  I use the dreambox on Yoox and really love it.  I wish all sites had it, especially j crew.


----------



## saira1214

Addictista said:


> Thanks for the reviews - *yellow08*.  I have the Blythe in ivory and it's the kind of blouse you could do in every color - IMO it will never go in or out of fashion, and it's made well.
> 
> I wish J.Crew would do a wishlist feature on the website so I could save things and transfer them to my cart when I'm ready.  Shopbop does this, and they even send out low inventory and sale alerts for my wishlist items.  It's a nice service and it does get me to buy.  Now, I just make a Word Document with the item numbers and descriptions so I can plan my strategy.



I agree, the definitely need to have a wishlist function!


----------



## nlyoung1

Can't believe I'm just finding this thread! I think I've found a home


----------



## DC-Cutie

I agree, the blazers are really low quality. They feel like boiled or virgin wool. J crew needs to go back and do a remake of their Lexington blazers.


----------



## lilwickitwitch

I loved my entire purchase from the 40% off sale! Everything fit and was good quality. All the sizes were correct and there were no shipping errors. I'm really excited to wear all my new stuff!


----------



## alouette

Can't wait for my order to arrive tomorrow!  With the vanity sizing issue, I'm hoping my shorts fit ok.


----------



## ksammon

So silly (?) i dont shop at lot at jcrew so is the sale only online or at stores too ??..


----------



## DC-Cutie

ksammon said:


> So silly (?) i dont shop at lot at jcrew so is the sale only online or at stores too ??..


 
the 40% off sale was online and in-stores.  it's over not


----------



## talldrnkofwater

DC-Cutie said:


> I agree, the blazers are really low quality. They feel like boiled or virgin wool. J crew needs to go back and do a remake of their Lexington blazers.


 
I love my lexington blazer.  Its too big for me, but I still wear it.


----------



## yellow08

The Darlington Satchel is *sold out* in the color I wanted *dang!* will have to wait for a pop-back :couch:
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/handbags/leatherbags/PRDOVR~48895/48895.jsp

The PS1 is out of my price range right now. 

But yesterday, I went to DSW to pick up some riding boots (yep, in the middle of summer) and I found this bag by Vintage Crown in grey (all leather).
http://reviews.dsw.com/2752/222368/...ntage-convertible-satchel-reviews/reviews.htm 
This will have to curb my Darlington fix until I find it in* bright indigo...*

Life is short blog review of the bag in bright indigo
http://audreybella.blogspot.com/search?updated-max=2011-08-01T07:37:00-05:00&max-results=5


----------



## lovebeibei

Does anyone in nyc know if any J.Crews there carries this top:
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_categor...e+matchallany~~~~~comme des garcons/48465.jsp

I've been looking for a J.Crew that carries comme des garcons, but have yet to find one. The website says available in select stores. It's always sold out online. I do check back frequently, and it does occasionally come back in stock, but only in size m. 

TIA!


----------



## DC-Cutie

lovebeibei said:


> Does anyone in nyc know if any J.Crews there carries this top:
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_categor...e+matchallany~~~~~comme des garcons/48465.jsp
> 
> I've been looking for a J.Crew that carries comme des garcons, but have yet to find one. The website says available in select stores. It's always sold out online. I do check back frequently, and it does occasionally come back in stock, but only in size m.
> 
> TIA!



For this item, it's best to do we will find feature. You call customer service and they'll put in your request. When they find it, it ships out. Very very helpful service.


----------



## firstaid

For some reason I used to shy away from Jcrew, because I didn't think they fit curvy (big breasted 34DD) women, but I got my order today from them and love everything for the price I paid. They didn't have one of the Vnecks I ordered so they sent me this cute top http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/knitstees/shortsleevetees/PRDOVR~37810/99102252476/ENE~1+2+3+22+4294967294+20~~~20+17+4294967121~90~~~~~~~/37810.jsp  in english saddle ivory instead. I love it, so cute and it is getting rave reviews all over the internet. I will have to size down next time, maybe order a medium or see if the items I bought shrink.


----------



## yellow08

firstaid said:


> For some reason I used to shy away from Jcrew, because I didn't think they fit curvy (big breasted 34DD) women, but I got my order today from them and love everything for the price I paid. They didn't have one of the Vnecks I ordered so they sent me this cute top http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/knitstees/shortsleevetees/PRDOVR~37810/99102252476/ENE~1+2+3+22+4294967294+20~~~20+17+4294967121~90~~~~~~~/37810.jsp  in english saddle ivory instead. I love it, so cute and it is getting rave reviews all over the internet. I will have to size down next time, maybe order a medium or see if the items I bought shrink.



Oh yeah, that shirt sizing was all over the place! The XXS was still too big on me.


----------



## KatyEm

I just got the leopard scarf off the website. I could have sworn there was discussion about these scarves back in the thread but i searched and couldnt find it. Oh well, here's a quick pic! Its really nice and soft, I can't wait til it's cool enough to wear it out!


----------



## Chi town Chanel

^LOVE that scarf.  It is really cute and the colors are great!


----------



## KatyEm

thanks! it's really soft. i was looking for something sort of similar to the LV one but much more budget friendly. and i think it's a good weight so I can wear it in the fall, winter and spring.


----------



## alouette

^^Beautiful!  I'm very tempted to get one of those.  In AZ, we rarely get to wear scarves though which is unfortunate.  That's why all of mine wind up hanging in the closet unused.


----------



## KatyEm

alouette said:


> ^^Beautiful!  I'm very tempted to get one of those.  In AZ, we rarely get to wear scarves though which is unfortunate.  That's why all of mine wind up hanging in the closet unused.



thanks! i say go for it! it's definitely lightweight enough that I think you could wear it in air conditioning pretty much any time of year.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Very colorful...

everything J. Crew except the flats, Zara:


----------



## Addictista

DC-Cutie said:


> Very colorful...
> 
> everything J. Crew except the flats, Zara:



Nice!  I really like the way you colorblock, DC.  That skirt was on my radar - it looks amazing on you.  You should be working for J.Crew as a stylist.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Addictista said:


> Nice! I really like the way you colorblock, DC. That skirt was on my radar - it looks amazing on you. You should be working for J.Crew as a stylist.


 
Thank you 

Good thing this skirt is on your radar, it's a perfect piece for spring, summer and fall transition.  I can see it selling out.  The color is vibrant and it feels soooooo soft!  I ordered it in all 3 colors.

I saw it online and was kinda blah about it.  But in the catalog, on Chanel Iman - I was like SOLD!!!!


----------



## LeeMiller

KatyEm said:


> thanks! it's really soft. i was looking for something sort of similar to the LV one but much more budget friendly. and i think it's a good weight so I can wear it in the fall, winter and spring.


 
I love that scarf!  Is it one of their wool blend scarves?  I have one that I love and I'm thinking of getting another one -- the purple watercolor scarf.  Actually the LV scarf is HUGE and somewhat hard to wear.  I have one in grey, but might get this J.Crew one as well since it has such nice colors.  

So I ordered the Eddie Borgo cuffs via the J.Crew phone finding system and while they looked great in the catalog I found the quality to be sub-par in person.  I'm seriously disappointed.  The studs appear to be some plastic material and the coated paint is already fading in spots, plus you can see were the studs attach to the leather bracelet.  So if anyone is thinking of these I would save your money.  I swear they look like something I should pay $15 for at Forever 21.


----------



## KatyEm

LeeMiller said:


> I love that scarf!  Is it one of their wool blend scarves?  I have one that I love and I'm thinking of getting another one -- the purple watercolor scarf.  Actually the LV scarf is HUGE and somewhat hard to wear.  I have one in grey, but might get this J.Crew one as well since it has such nice colors.
> 
> So I ordered the Eddie Borgo cuffs via the J.Crew phone finding system and while they looked great in the catalog I found the quality to be sub-par in person.  I'm seriously disappointed.  The studs appear to be some plastic material and the coated paint is already fading in spots, plus you can see were the studs attach to the leather bracelet.  So if anyone is thinking of these I would save your money.  I swear they look like something I should pay $15 for at Forever 21.




yep, it's the 'leopard print scarf' not the silk one they also have. i decided to go with this one instead so it would be a bit better for winter. I would definitely recommend it, it's really nice!

here's a crappy phone mod shot, but it will give you a better idea of how it looks on:


----------



## LeeMiller

^^
Looks great on you!  Especially with that leather jacket!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

^ ITA, love the combo!


----------



## KatyEm

thanks to you both! its hot a sticky outside right now but it's fun to dress up in the air conditioning and dream of cooler weather


----------



## Liya

KatyEm said:


> yep, it's the 'leopard print scarf' not the silk one they also have. i decided to go with this one instead so it would be a bit better for winter. I would definitely recommend it, it's really nice!
> 
> here's a crappy phone mod shot, but it will give you a better idea of how it looks on:



I just ordered this scarf! I can't wait to receive it (though I know I won't be able to wear it any time soon). 

It looks so lovely on you!


----------



## KatyEm

Liya said:


> I just ordered this scarf! I can't wait to receive it (though I know I won't be able to wear it any time soon).
> 
> It looks so lovely on you!



thanks! i hope you get yours soon!


----------



## alouette

KatyEm said:


> yep, it's the 'leopard print scarf' not the silk one they also have. i decided to go with this one instead so it would be a bit better for winter. I would definitely recommend it, it's really nice!
> 
> here's a crappy phone mod shot, but it will give you a better idea of how it looks on:



Darn you and your mod shot!  Now I HAVE to get it. 
A-mazing on you!  I'll freakin' wear this thing in the 114 weather, I don't care!!!  lol


----------



## yellow08

Love it DC!!!
KatyEM I love that scarf (it's been added to my shopping bag). I was torn between the wool blend and silk one but the wool blend looks good on.


----------



## KatyEm

thank you *alouette* and *yellow*! glad i could help inspire


----------



## DC-Cutie

Here is a comparison pic of the leopard print scarf.  I actually like fabric content of both, but prefer the vibrant print on the wool:







I love this dress!  Reminds me of the Serrengeti print J. Crew did a few years back with green, gold and purple accents.  I can see me wearing it to the office with a blazer and easy transition for a night out.  Or tights and booties in the colder months.

Sizing: go down.  I tried on a 4 and it fit fines, but because my weight fluctuates I took a 6 and it's still roomy.

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/dresses/printed/PRDOVR~50357/50357.jsp





Chambray Shirt Dress: this will look nice with another shirt under it with the collar up, a nice belt and boots in the fall/winter.  Or as is in the summer/spring with flat.

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/dresses/solid/PRDOVR~47875/47875.jsp


----------



## Litsa

They have a leopard scarf at the outlet store right now.  It's $46.50 plus 30% off.  It's a wool/nylon blend but looks really similar to the wool one in regular stores.


----------



## Litsa

KatyEm said:


> yep, it's the 'leopard print scarf' not the silk one they also have. i decided to go with this one instead so it would be a bit better for winter. I would definitely recommend it, it's really nice!
> 
> here's a crappy phone mod shot, but it will give you a better idea of how it looks on:



Where's this jacket from?  It's so cute!


----------



## KatyEm

Litsa said:


> Where's this jacket from?  It's so cute!



thank you, it's elie tahari. I got it at tj maxx so I'm not sure how old it is


----------



## MCF

I purchased my first cardigan from J. Crew last week.  I'm absolutely in love with it and now I want more!


----------



## yellow08

*DC*-Great Haul!
I was looking at that dress online and it's a beauty! On my wishlist for sure! You've also got me considering the chambray dress...I see your pics are_ baaadddd _for my wallet


----------



## bluerose2

They are having a swim suit sale right now, free shipping too! I got quite a few items, I think I will be all set for the next summer too!


----------



## burb3rrylov3r

I think it's so crazy that they manage to only have clothes at full price at times and have no sale section at all. I went into Jcrew in Short Hills today and it was filled with people shopping and buying at full price.


----------



## DC-Cutie

burb3rrylov3r said:


> I think it's so crazy that they manage to only have clothes at full price at times and have no sale section at all. I went into Jcrew in Short Hills today and it was filled with people shopping and buying at full price.



they just had a huge sale for the past few weeks.  Recently, the new fall items have rolled out. When this happens, the sales stop (in-store, because they've shipped sale items to the warehouse or outlet).  

Don't worry, sales will return soon.


----------



## burb3rrylov3r

DC, I'm saying wow good job J.crew! I like their mentality of how they do sale. The tiered markdowns then extra percent off and then nothing. 

I feel like every time I turn around at Ann Taylor they have a new line - it seems like every month and at BR I can't keep track of it either. I feel like if I don't buy it now I'll never see it again and I am so not a full price shopper. With J.crew, I can stalk it a little and eventually get something at a good price.


----------



## yellow08

I guess I'm late but for those with student ID's you can use your 15% discount on sale items now


----------



## oatmella

Wondering how J Crew sizing runs now?  Is XXS the same as the old XS?  My mom said the sizing seems to be running bigger in the past year.


----------



## Addictista

^^^  For the most part, yes, I think the XXS is the old XS.


----------



## DiorKiss

It's too bad there's no J Crew in my country, they have some really cute things and I heard the quality is really good for the price you pay! I'm going to order one of these tops to pair with a blazer (or for clubbing!), can't decide on the color though. Any opinions?


----------



## DearBuddha

Oooh, I love the gold tank!


----------



## firstaid

Hey ladies, anyone here with a bra size over 34D wear Jcrew? I get the impression that this brand is for more smaller busted women. Anyone care to correct me? If so, what items work for you?


----------



## DC-Cutie

firstaid said:


> Hey ladies, anyone here with a bra size over 34D wear Jcrew? I get the impression that this brand is for more smaller busted women. Anyone care to correct me? If so, what items work for you?



I'm a 34D and wear their jackets.


----------



## chessmont

When I was a 34DD I could wear X-Large. Since at the time (don't know if it has changed)many things did not come in XLG so I didn't shop there much. Now I am 34D and usually a LArge fits, unless the item has a very slim cut. I (now) wear a 12 in their suiting jackets, but somewhere between a 12 and 14 in their shrunken fit jackets and I have the 14's tailored down.

I think it depends upon your frame too, not just bust size.  I am big-boned with wide shoulders.

Their cashmere tees fit well in Large for me.  I have a couple of daytime and a couple of dressy dresses (not strapless) dresses that fit well in a 12.

Depending upon your size, maybe you'll wear smaller sizes in things


----------



## DC-Cutie

chessmont said:


> *I think it depends upon your frame too, not just bust size.*



good point.  I have jackets that range from S to L, or 6 to 10 depending on the cut.  Because I have long arms, I sometimes purchase 4T and it fits perfectly, even buttoned.


----------



## firstaid

Thanks ladies for the info.


----------



## burb3rrylov3r

I buy smalls, mediums, 4s and 6s and I'm a 34dd


----------



## DC-Cutie

Finally, the Darlington in Bright Blue 

wearing Cynthia Vincent for Target shoes & J. Crew Matchstick:


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I went into my local Jcrew yesterday and was disappointed didn't see anything I liked, much better selection online  I headed on over to my tried and true The Limited and found the cutest outfit!


----------



## Shopmore

DC-Cutie said:


> Finally, the Darlington in Bright Blue
> 
> wearing Cynthia Vincent for Target shoes & J. Crew Matchstick:


 
I LOVE that bag.  Where can I find that color?  It's not even an option online.  It looks like a nice alternative to the PS1 that I've been eyeing.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^DC that bag is gorg I love the color, shoes are nice too!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Shopmore said:


> I LOVE that bag. Where can I find that color? It's not even an option online. It looks like a nice alternative to the PS1 that I've been eyeing.


 
Thanks.  This color was made in limited supply.  I had to go through hell and high water to get it.  But it's worth a shot calling Customer Service and putting in a Help you Find request.

*~Fabulousity~ - *thanks


----------



## Shopmore

DC-Cutie said:


> Thanks. This color was made in limited supply. I had to go through hell and high water to get it. But it's worth a shot calling Customer Service and putting in a Help you Find request.
> 
> *~Fabulousity~ - *thanks


 
Thanks sooo much.  Cross your fingers for me


----------



## yellow08

*DC!!!*


----------



## Dukeprincess

*DC*:


----------



## Addictista

DC-Cutie said:


> Finally, the Darlington in Bright Blue
> 
> wearing Cynthia Vincent for Target shoes & J. Crew Matchstick:



What an amazing, rare find!  Congratulations!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Thanks for the compliments ladies


----------



## ingi1

x


----------



## chullie

J.Crew is finally coming my way. The grand opening is soon and hoping it'll be amazing! When stores travel across the border, they sometimes lose their sparkle and I hope that's not the case. Any Canadians lurking in this thread? ^^

As if you haven't gotten enough praise for this, *DC-Cutie*, that's a gorgeous blue on the Darlington! XD


----------



## DC-Cutie

OMG!!! I've been invited to do something uber exclusive with J. Crew, today is the day and I'm sooooo nervous !  Wish me luck and I'll share the details and pics when I get the OK from J. Crew


----------



## Addictista

Good luck DC and have fun!


----------



## yellow08

DC-Cutie said:


> OMG!!! I've been invited to do something uber exclusive with J. Crew, today is the day and I'm sooooo nervous !  Wish me luck and I'll share the details and pics when I get the OK from J. Crew



Congrats!!! 
I can't wait to hear the details and see the pics! 

I'm excited like I'm going with you


----------



## yellow08

Referring back to the leopard scarf discussion-I tried them both in the store and I wanted to love the wool blend one but when I tried the silk scarf I was in  and decided to go with that one. 

The wool blend is nice but I felt like something I could find cheaper between the H&M, F21, BP (Nordstrom), etc.. so I got the silk scarf and that sucker is one of my favorite purchases for the Fall. 

Now, that I need to pull back on Crewlade I'm just buying those key items I feel will make my current wardrobe *pop* for fall.


----------



## saira1214

DC-Cutie said:


> OMG!!! I've been invited to do something uber exclusive with J. Crew, today is the day and I'm sooooo nervous !  Wish me luck and I'll share the details and pics when I get the OK from J. Crew


 
That is so great!!  I can't wait to hear the details!!! Maybe model? Good luck!!


----------



## cjy

DC-Cutie said:


> OMG!!! I've been invited to do something uber exclusive with J. Crew, today is the day and I'm sooooo nervous ! Wish me luck and I'll share the details and pics when I get the OK from J. Crew


 I am so excited for you and can't wait to hear what it is that I am excited about!!!
Good luck!!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

DC-Cutie said:


> OMG!!! I've been invited to do something uber exclusive with J. Crew, today is the day and I'm sooooo nervous ! Wish me luck and I'll share the details and pics when I get the OK from J. Crew


 

CONGRATS!! You put outfits together so well I could see them pulling you for a photo shoot!


----------



## cjy

~Fabulousity~ said:


> CONGRATS!! You put outfits together so well I could see them pulling you for a photo shoot!


 That is what I am thinking as well!


----------



## Addictista

I agree with everyone else -  I was thinking *DC* may be catalog-bound as well.  Whatever it is, I'm so excited!!!!!  Can't wait to hear the news!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Thank you guys so much .  The shoot went really well and I had loads of fun. I got to try on many new pieces (this dress was my favorite). I was only allowed to take one pic with my camera and here it is:


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

DC-Cutie said:


> Finally, the Darlington in Bright Blue
> 
> wearing Cynthia Vincent for Target shoes & J. Crew Matchstick:



I love this bag.


----------



## cjy

DC-Cutie said:


> Thank you guys so much . The shoot went really well and I had loads of fun. I got to try on many new pieces (this dress was my favorite). I was only allowed to take one pic with my camera and here it is:


 I knew it!! How amazing!!!!!


----------



## Kraut

Yeah, DC- I love that blue.  It's beautiful!  And the blazer you're wearing in the last picture.  You are lucky!!


----------



## LVjudy

DC-Cutie said:


> Thank you guys so much .  The shoot went really well and I had loads of fun. I got to try on many new pieces (this dress was my favorite). I was only allowed to take one pic with my camera and here it is:



sooo pretty! when can expect to see you gracing the pages of our fav catalog?


----------



## Addictista

DC-Cutie said:


> Thank you guys so much .  The shoot went really well and I had loads of fun. I got to try on many new pieces (this dress was my favorite). I was only allowed to take one pic with my camera and here it is:



Congratulations DC!  I'm so excited for you!  I love the dress in the picture and I was scanning all the stuff hanging next to you for clues about the next collection!


----------



## yellow08

DC,
I'm glad to hear you had a great time! I'm loving that dress!


----------



## BagLovingMom

*DC * you look beyond fabulous!


----------



## cjy

Oh DC I bet you got to see many of the Fall items from the look book!!! Let us know what you saw and loved!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I had an absolutely fabulous time!!!  I was honored they asked me to participate and was so nervous beforehand.  But, the photographer made me feel at ease and I loved getting styled up.

*CJY* - I was so caught up, I didn't even get a chance to decide what I liked and didn't, except this skirt one skirt it's very bulky.  It's not even online yet.  But the color is a seafoam green tweed.


----------



## cjy

So will you let us know when and where we can see the shoot??? That was a huge honor indeed!


----------



## cjy

^ I don't suppose you saw the new Teddy dress?? I have it on pre order.


----------



## DC-Cutie

cjy said:


> ^ I don't suppose you saw the new Teddy dress?? I have it on pre order.



I'm bad with names.  Is it online or do you have a picture of it?


----------



## DC-Cutie

and I have a 20% off promo, if anyone is interested.  PM me...


----------



## alouette

Wow, that is quite an honor DC!  Did they just know you were a huge J. Crew fan or what??  That's incredible and you rock that dress!


----------



## cjy

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm bad with names. Is it online or do you have a picture of it?


 Oh don't worry about it. It's on the site in the lookbook. It is shown in the flame color, but also will be in black and saddle. Just curious. Very excited about the fall stuff. I adore fall colors and clothes!


----------



## DC-Cutie

cjy said:


> Oh don't worry about it. It's on the site in the lookbook. It is shown in the flame color, but also will be in black and saddle. Just curious. Very excited about the fall stuff. I adore fall colors and clothes!



OK!  I didn't see that dress, but I love the shape of it.  Kinda throw-back Jackie O style.  What color did you pre-order?

I picked up the Pencil skirt in bright flame - it's THE color of the season, it seems.


----------



## cjy

DC-Cutie said:


> OK! I didn't see that dress, but I love the shape of it. Kinda throw-back Jackie O style. What color did you pre-order?
> 
> I picked up the Pencil skirt in bright flame - it's THE color of the season, it seems.


 I went with the saddle because I tend to hang onto dress for a good while and I thought the color would be good for the long haul. I have ENOUGH black dresses and I did love the flame. If I like the look and fit I may order the flame as well. I am excited to see some of the tweed skirts also. I got a Talbots cataloge today and there are some really neat things in there too.


----------



## BagLovingMom

Oh wow I love the new arrivals up today!


----------



## CoralRhapsody

Ohmygosh, how did I not know there was a JCrew addiction thread!!! Does anyone here have a Classic Jenna bracelet (the one currently available on their site) or the Ice Cube bracelet? I've been searching high and low for modeling pictures. =/


----------



## DC-Cutie

CoralRhapsody said:


> Ohmygosh, how did I not know there was a JCrew addiction thread!!! Does anyone here have a Classic Jenna bracelet (the one currently available on their site) or the Ice Cube bracelet? I've been searching high and low for modeling pictures. =/



I have the classic.  Will post pics tonight for you


----------



## CoralRhapsody

Thank you!


----------



## cakegirl

Has anyone seen the vintage tweed jacket in real life? I just ordered it in deep navy, along with the cece metallic flats, the vacation dress, and the dolman tee and shirred henley tee. I haven't seen any of it, I hope it works out.


----------



## dopey

Like cakegirl, I am curious over the Vintage tweed jacket in mustard. Someone please post pics or links to reviews! I've been debating on this jacket or the Technicolor tweed one. Does anyone have either or both?


----------



## luvmy3girls

DC-Cutie said:


> I have the classic. Will post pics tonight for you


 can't wait to see pictures....I've been wondering about this bracelet also. I was wondering how it would look paired with a watch.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Correction:  I have the mini-link bracelet.


----------



## saira1214

dopey said:


> Like cakegirl, I am curious over the Vintage tweed jacket in mustard. Someone please post pics or links to reviews! I've been debating on this jacket or the Technicolor tweed one. Does anyone have either or both?


 Yes, I am also interested in the tweed in Mustard.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

What is your favorit winter coat from JCrew this year? I have a double cloth lady day that has a tie front belt. It's from 2004 or 2005 I think, it looks new but it's kind of tight now and I need something a little bit more modern I think.

I can't decide between the Symphony or the Envelope? What do you guys think? What's your favorite color? I like it something that would transition between day and night, and something I can wear for at least another 3 years.


----------



## cakegirl

saira1214 said:


> Yes, I am also interested in the tweed in Mustard.



My vintage tweed in navy shipped-I'll post pictures when it arrives. I love the mustard, but that color looks terrible with my skin tone!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

DiorKiss said:


> It's too bad there's no J Crew in my country, they have some really cute things and I heard the quality is really good for the price you pay! I'm going to order one of these tops to pair with a blazer (or for clubbing!), can't decide on the color though. Any opinions?


 I like the one on the left, it's more muted and chic.


----------



## dopey

cakegirl said:


> My vintage tweed in navy shipped-I'll post pictures when it arrives. I love the mustard, but that color looks terrible with my skin tone!



Can't wait for your pics cakegirl!


----------



## ryrybaby12

I can't wait to see the pics of the tweed jacket either....I also want the Cavalry skirt...does anyone have it, and how does it fit?


----------



## explorer27

*Just bought:*

Perfect shirt with bronze buttons in navy plaid (the buttons are a nice touch but they were sewn on poorly, I may have to redo them)
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_feature/NewArrivals/shirts/PRDOVR~47489/47489.jsp

Boy shirt in Quincy tartan (love, excited to wear it with a navy skirt for fall)
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/shirtstops/casualshirts/PRDOVR~49044/49044.jsp

*Eyeing:*
Vintage tweed jacket in mustard
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_feature/NewArrivals/blazersandvests/PRDOVR~49196/49196.jsp

Greer platform heels in black 
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/shoes/pumpsheels/PRDOVR~49193/49193.jsp

Puff-sleeve popover in white (haven't seen it in stores yet but I love this so much)
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/shirtstops/blouses/PRDOVR~48472/48472.jsp

Flair skirt in double-serge wool (can't decide between dark navy or heather acorn)
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/skirts/alinefull/PRDOVR~47315/47315.jsp


----------



## Chanel 0407

oh I want that pencil skirt in bright flame.  I'm going to Jcrew right now to see if they have it.


----------



## Chanel 0407

Does anyone have experience with returning an online order to the B&M store like 2 days after the 60 days?  I have the receipt from 6/19 and will try to see if they let me today.  I forgot all about it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

if it's 2 days, I think they'll be fine with it.

I see you ladies ready to place orders, PM me for a code before ordering...  you'll be happy you did  

Today, Aug 20th, is the last day for the code I have.


----------



## Chanel 0407

Has anyone seen the Double Serge pencil skirt in size 2 in Jazzy Purple.  I missed bright dalhia last year and now I think this one is out of reach too.  Its already sold out in my size online.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Chanel 0407 said:


> Has anyone seen the Double Serge pencil skirt in size 2 in Jazzy Purple.  I missed bright dalhia last year and now I think this one is out of reach too.  Its already sold out in my size online.



I want to see it in person, too.  But my store didn't get it .

Have you tried the locator?  Because even if it's sold out online, another store or the warehouse may have it.


----------



## Chanel 0407

I love those pencil skirts.  I want all the colors.  I have soft orhre from last year.  I ended up getting the City Mini in bright dalhia.


----------



## DC-Cutie

a few of the pieces I picked up recently


----------



## Eclipse4

DC - Love the skirts, the colors are gorgeous.


----------



## Addictista

DC - I really need you to shop for me.  I always love your picks!


----------



## Chanel 0407

DC, funny I got the same pencil skirts as you and the same blouses.  I saw in the store the picture of the green blouse paired with the green skirt.  I also picked up the fat leopard belt.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I received a wonderful email from my SA this morning and she wanted me to tell you guys thanks so much for contacting her and if you need anything in the future, don't hesitate to contact her.


----------



## Chanel 0407

DC-Cutie said:


> I received a wonderful email from my SA this morning and she wanted me to tell you guys thanks so much for contacting her and if you need anything in the future, don't hesitate to contact her.


 
DC, thanks again.  Your SA was sooooooooooo helpful.  I love her!!!


----------



## gotpurseitis

dopey said:


> Can't wait for your pics cakegirl!


I too, just ordered the vintage tweed in navy.  I loved the carmel color on line but haven't seen in real life so I had to pass...might look too yellow for my skin.  The navy should be here tomorrow! Can't wait!


----------



## jcrewaddict883

Hey everyone I am new here. I missed out on the minnie pants in bright flame when I was on vacation and they are now back ordered until october. Did anyone get a chance to try them on did they fit TTS? I am trying to snag a pair on ebay. I find that my different colors in the minnie fit differently. Thanks for any help!


----------



## DC-Cutie

jcrewaddict883 said:


> Hey everyone I am new here. I missed out on the minnie pants in bright flame when I was on vacation and they are now back ordered until october. Did anyone get a chance to try them on did they fit TTS? I am trying to snag a pair on ebay. I find that my different colors in the minnie fit differently. Thanks for any help!



I'm usually between 6 or an 8 in the Minnie.  I purchased the size 6.  I actually tried on the size 4 and it fit fine as well, but I'd rather be on the safe side, since my weight goes up and down.


----------



## unbeknownst

I thought the flame minnie pant fit pretty tts, maybe a little big. I bought them yesterday at the store in a size 2, but I probably could have a fit in a 0. 

My store still had about 5 or 6 pairs of the flame minnie in various sizes. I was excited because I thought I was going to have to wait until October too!


----------



## DC-Cutie

unbeknownst said:


> I thought the flame minnie pant fit pretty tts, maybe a little big. I bought them yesterday at the store in a size 2, but I probably could have a fit in a 0.
> 
> My store still had about 5 or 6 pairs of the flame minnie in various sizes. I was excited because I thought I was going to have to wait until October too!



Yeah, there are still some available in my store (Georgetown, Washington DC).


----------



## jcrewaddict883

DC-Cutie said:


> Yeah, there are still some available in my store (Georgetown, Washington DC).



Hmm maybe I will do a locator in that case. Thanks ladies


----------



## DC-Cutie

jcrewaddict883 said:


> Hmm maybe I will do a locator in that case. Thanks ladies



or just call around, sometimes that's quicker than the locator.

Good Luck!


----------



## jcrewaddict883

DC-Cutie said:


> or just call around, sometimes that's quicker than the locator.
> 
> Good Luck!



Called around a few stores and im getting them shipped to me!! So happy!


----------



## gotpurseitis

jcrewaddict883 said:


> Hey everyone I am new here. I missed out on the minnie pants in bright flame when I was on vacation and they are now back ordered until october. Did anyone get a chance to try them on did they fit TTS? I am trying to snag a pair on ebay. I find that my different colors in the minnie fit differently. Thanks for any help!



Yes they fit true to size.


----------



## meganfm

Chanel 0407 said:


> Has anyone seen the Double Serge pencil skirt in size 2 in Jazzy Purple.  I missed bright dalhia last year and now I think this one is out of reach too.  Its already sold out in my size online.



Keep checking online every day!

I missed preorders for it in my size (size 6) a couple of times, and when I emailed they said it was sold out in all stores in that size and they didn't have plans to get more stock.  Then two days later, I checked the site and they had more available.  It won't ship until the end of September though-which is fine since it's stil too hot for wool anyways 

I checked 3 or 4 different JCrews in NYC a couple weeks ago when I was visiting and NONE of them got the purple in (unless it was already sold out).  Most shops only had grey, so I tried it on for size.  The wool is so gorgeous.


----------



## BooYah

EXTRA 30% off Final Sale
Enter code: *MUSTSHOP*


----------



## burb3rrylov3r

I went to the 5th Ave store yesterday - I wanted everything! That location is so gorgeous with the three floors for womens, kids and mens. Sigh, heaven


----------



## DC-Cutie

meganfm said:


> Keep checking online every day!
> 
> I missed preorders for it in my size (size 6) a couple of times, and when I emailed they said it was sold out in all stores in that size and they didn't have plans to get more stock. Then two days later, I checked the site and they had more available. It won't ship until the end of September though-which is fine since it's stil too hot for wool anyways
> 
> I checked 3 or 4 different JCrews in NYC a couple weeks ago when I was visiting and NONE of them got the purple in (unless it was already sold out). Most shops only had grey, so I tried it on for size. The wool is so gorgeous.


 
My SA told me purple was online only.


----------



## Chanel 0407

Has anyone tried the Saint James naval tee?  I was able to try on XS in my store but it was a little tight.  I think it should be a more relaxed look so I ordered small and medium with the locator.


----------



## jcrewaddict883

Chanel 0407 said:


> Has anyone tried the Saint James naval tee?  I was able to try on XS in my store but it was a little tight.  I think it should be a more relaxed look so I ordered small and medium with the locator.



It is unisex sizing so in mine I ordered the small and it looks slightly relaxed. I love the saint james stuff.


----------



## Chanel 0407

What about the Teddie dress?  I didn't know how the sizing was so I am waitlisted for the 4 and 6.  Does it fit TTS?


----------



## MiraR

I'm new here and need some help styling a jcrew skirt.  I LOVE the wool flair skirt in cool pine http://www.jcrew.com/womens_feature...~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~COOL+PINE/47315.jsp

But what color and type of top would go with that color? What about tights or shoes?

THANKS!!


----------



## yellow08

Great haul DC!!


----------



## yellow08

MiraR said:


> I'm new here and need some help styling a jcrew skirt.  I LOVE the wool flair skirt in cool pine http://www.jcrew.com/womens_feature/NewArrivals/skirts/PRDOVR~47315/99102414353/ENE~1+2+3+22+4294967294+20~~~17~15~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~COOL+PINE/47315.jsp
> 
> But what color and type of top would go with that color? What about tights or shoes?
> 
> THANKS!!



Tops- I think you can wear camel/nude, black, gray, ivory...
Tights-I like black opaque or gray. 
You can even throw brown in there if you want.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm in heaven 

May I present the Vintage Tweed jackets in Mustard and Navy.  










These jackets remind me of the swing jacket from '08, that I love dearly...


----------



## cakegirl

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm in heaven
> 
> May I present the Vintage Tweed jackets in Mustard and Navy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These jackets remind me of the swing jacket from '08, that I love dearly...



Love it! My navy will be here Thursday!


----------



## LVLover

any improvements in the cashmere quality this season??


----------



## Eclipse4

I love the jacket in the mustard color.


----------



## lastpurse

Love the mustard jacket too.  I am gonna have to get me one now!!!


----------



## cjy

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm in heaven
> 
> May I present the Vintage Tweed jackets in Mustard and Navy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These jackets remind me of the swing jacket from '08, that I love dearly...


 Both are so classic and look great on you! Navy is not as good on me ( but I love it) as mustard. I was worried it was a short jacket, but it does not look too short on you? What do you think?


----------



## dopey

great jackets DC!!! i was initially eyeing the mustard color ONLY. now you got me thinking about navy. it seems like a practical buy. hmm... 

have you seen the technicolor tweed jacket? what are your thoughts on this versus the vintage tweed?


----------



## ellacoach

OMG DC I love your jackets! 

There is so much from the new fall catalog that I want...I really want that light pink Tweed No 2 pencil skirt...and a few pairs of shoes...Loving the Martina Suede wedges in Bright Flame and the Pia Calf Hair pumps in Vintage Sand Nut....and the Teddie Dress in red...and the Merino pleated skirt in black..someone smack me!!!

http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_...302042003&nav_type=PRMNAV&bmUID=1314190152933

http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_...302042003&nav_type=PRMNAV&bmUID=1314190231410

http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_...302056981&nav_type=PRMNAV&bmUID=1314190251121

http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_...302030685&nav_type=PRMNAV&bmUID=1314190273967


----------



## yellow08

lastpurse said:


> Love the mustard jacket too.  I am gonna have to get me one now!!!



*This!*


----------



## DC-Cutie

LVLover said:


> any improvements in the cashmere quality this season??


 
According to My SA, J crew is using a different cashmere provider this year and so far the quality seems to be better.  She's been wearing a crew neck tee recently and hasn't had any issues.  I was so disappointed in the cashmere last year, I think I only purchased 2 cardigans.




ellacoach said:


> OMG DC I love your jackets!
> 
> There is so much from the new fall catalog that I want...I really want that light pink Tweed No 2 pencil skirt...and a few pairs of shoes...Loving the Martina Suede wedges in Bright Flame and the Pia Calf Hair pumps in Vintage Sand Nut....and the Teddie Dress in red...and the Merino pleated skirt in black..someone smack me!!!
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_...302042003&nav_type=PRMNAV&bmUID=1314190152933
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_...302042003&nav_type=PRMNAV&bmUID=1314190231410
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_...302056981&nav_type=PRMNAV&bmUID=1314190251121
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_...302030685&nav_type=PRMNAV&bmUID=1314190273967


 
Girlfriend, don't get your hopes up on the shoes.  I just knew I was  going to love the calf hair pumps, but no bueno.  They are HARD (I felt like a horse stomping around the store), the calf hair coloring is inconsistent (the covered platform hair was way off from the rest of the shoe). 

The merino skirt is thick, like a sweater.  if it was a bit thinner, it would be perfect.


----------



## ellacoach

DC-Cutie said:


> According to My SA, J crew is using a different cashmere provider this year and so far the quality seems to be better. She's been wearing a crew neck tee recently and hasn't had any issues. I was so disappointed in the cashmere last year, I think I only purchased 2 cardigans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girlfriend, don't get your hopes up on the shoes. I just knew I was going to love the calf hair pumps, but no bueno. They are HARD (I felt like a horse stomping around the store), the calf hair coloring is inconsistent (the covered platform hair was way off from the rest of the shoe).
> 
> The merino skirt is thick, like a sweater. if it was a bit thinner, it would be perfect.


 
aww really on the shoes? that's dissapointing...especially for the price!


----------



## yellow08

DC, how is the Navy Schoolboy? I didn't like any of the colored ones (felt hard) but my B&M sold out of the navy. 

Curious about the quality


----------



## saira1214

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm in heaven
> 
> May I present the Vintage Tweed jackets in Mustard and Navy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These jackets remind me of the swing jacket from '08, that I love dearly...


 
These look great on you!! Did you end up getting the Teddie dress? I'm wondering about fit.


----------



## DC-Cutie

saira1214 said:


> These look great on you!! Did you end up getting the Teddie dress? I'm wondering about fit.


 
Thank ya, Kindly 

I'm on back order for the Teddy   I ordered it in a 4 & 6, since my SA said it runs a little big.


----------



## saira1214

DC-Cutie said:


> Thank ya, Kindly
> 
> I'm on back order for the Teddy   I ordered it in a 4 & 6, since my SA said it runs a little big.


 
I accidentally ordered it in petite 2 and 4, instead of regular. I am currently waiting for them.  I will let you know about fit when they arrive.


----------



## cjy

I did not like the Teddy dress. It went straight back. The fit was tight in the chest, the back zipper was not in love with, and would have been fine if it looked at all decent on me. The look in person was not at all what I was expecting. I hope you guys have better luck! i wanted with all my heart to love it on me.
I do love the new merino pleated skirt and am thinking about it, anyone have any details on it? Also want a cashmere boyfriend cardigan but afraid due to all I have heard about cashmere quality. Flair jeans are on the list too.


----------



## yellow08

New colors for the Cafe Capri Wool Pants!!! I think I'm pulling the trigger on the *Cherry*
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_special...all~mode+matchallany~~~~~cafe capri/49398.jsp


----------



## DC-Cutie

yellow08 said:


> New colors for the Cafe Capri Wool Pants!!! I think I'm pulling the trigger on the *Cherry*
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_special...all~mode+matchallany~~~~~cafe capri/49398.jsp


 
ummm, they feel like wool - kinda rough!  they wrinkle pretty easy.  Lovely colors though..


----------



## yellow08

DC-Cutie said:


> ummm, they feel like wool - kinda rough!  they wrinkle pretty easy.  Lovely colors though..



And the crazy part is I should know this (considering I didn't like them when I saw the other colors a few weeks ago). Thanks for the heads-up!

I guess the hunt continues for red pants. On sale, yes! Full-priced, no!


----------



## meganfm

cjy said:


> I do love the new merino pleated skirt and am thinking about it, anyone have any details on it?



I'd like this too-I really love the look of it.  I've been eyeing pleated skirts, but a lot of them are a soft chiffon that is too see through for work!!


----------



## cakegirl

I got my order in today! 
I love the vintage tweed jacket in navy. The fit is great and it is a modern cut. 
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_feature...0~90~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~tweed/49196.jsp


The Cece ballet are so comfortable. After trying, Vera Wang, Tory Burch and Lanvin flats, I think I like these the best. I got the metallic suede in graphite, and I may get  another pair.
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_special...~0~15~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~cece/49544.jsp

The featherknit henley is enormous and boxy. I got the xs and it seemed more like a medium. That is going back.
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/knitstees/shortsleevetees/PRDOVR~48114/48114.jsp

The dolman sleeve tee is ok, but not special. Maybe if it were on sale...
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_feature...~15~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~dolman/50293.jsp

I got the vacation dress too. Unfortunately it is final sale- I would not keep it otherwise. I wanted a simple dress for travel, but it is kind of frumpy on. The waist is very high and looks odd.
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/dresses/solid/PRDOVR~42629/42629.jsp


----------



## jordanjordan

cakegirl said:


> I got my order in today!
> I love the vintage tweed jacket in navy. The fit is great and it is a modern cut.
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_feature/NewArrivals/blazersandvests/PRDOVR~49196/99102443871/ENE~1+2+3+22+4294967294+20~~~0~90~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~tweed/49196.jsp
> 
> 
> The Cece ballet are so comfortable. After trying, Vera Wang, Tory Burch and Lanvin flats, I think I like these the best. I got the metallic suede in graphite, and I may get  another pair.
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_special_sizes/size512shoes/size5/PRDOVR~49544/99102449280/ENE~1+2+3+22+4294967294+20~~~0~15~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~cece/49544.jsp
> 
> The featherknit henley is enormous and boxy. I got the xs and it seemed more like a medium. That is going back.
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/knitstees/shortsleevetees/PRDOVR~48114/48114.jsp
> 
> The dolman sleeve tee is ok, but not special. Maybe if it were on sale...
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_feature/NewArrivals/teesandknits/PRDOVR~50293/99102467674/ENE~1+2+3+22+4294967294+20~~~0~15~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~dolman/50293.jsp
> 
> I got the vacation dress too. Unfortunately it is final sale- I would not keep it otherwise. I wanted a simple dress for travel, but it is kind of frumpy on. The waist is very high and looks odd.
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/dresses/solid/PRDOVR~42629/42629.jsp



I have a black pair of the cece flats and they are the most comfortable flats that I have found too.  They hug your foot but they don't look like they have elastic while you are wearing them like the Tory Burch ones do.


----------



## DC-Cutie

ITA, the Cee Cee flat is very comfortable.  I have them in Sapphire and Wild Berry.


----------



## saira1214

Just got the Teddie dress in Saddle and it is the cutest dress EVER!! I love it and the fit is great.  I accidentally ordered Petite instead of regular in 2 and 4 and the 4P fits me perfectly.  I want another one but wish they had more color selection.  If anyone ordered this, they are going to love it!


----------



## DC-Cutie

saira1214 said:


> Just got the Teddie dress in Saddle and it is the cutest dress EVER!! I love it and the fit is great. I accidentally ordered Petite instead of regular in 2 and 4 and the 4P fits me perfectly. I want another one but wish they had more color selection. If anyone ordered this, they are going to love it!


 
:useless:

I've always wanted to use this smiley


----------



## saira1214

DC-Cutie said:


> :useless:
> 
> I've always wanted to use this smiley


 
Hahaha, you are totally right! I will take some pics when I get home tonight.  I adore this dress!!!


----------



## cjy

saira1214 said:


> Just got the Teddie dress in Saddle and it is the cutest dress EVER!! I love it and the fit is great. I accidentally ordered Petite instead of regular in 2 and 4 and the 4P fits me perfectly. I want another one but wish they had more color selection. If anyone ordered this, they are going to love it!


 I am so glad it worked for uou!! I WISH it had for me!


----------



## saira1214

cjy said:


> I am so glad it worked for uou!! I WISH it had for me!


 Aw, I'm sorry. I know you didn't like the zipper. What else didn't you like about it?


----------



## Belladiva79

do they cece flats run true to size?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Belladiva79 said:


> do they cece flats run true to size?



my TTS is either 8.5 or 9.  I got them in a 9


----------



## cjy

saira1214 said:


> Aw, I'm sorry. I know you didn't like the zipper. What else didn't you like about it?


 It just did not fit me properly. I could have lived with the zipper, although I felt it would have been more classic had it not been there. Otherwise, I thought it was nice, just not for me.


----------



## Pursestan

I like these corduroy pants. Has anyone tried them on? Do they run true to size? Any stretch? Do they feel nice on? TIA

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/pants/corduroy/PRDOVR~50025/50025.jsp


----------



## cjy

Has anyone tried on the deco bangles?


----------



## canadianstudies

*At J.Crew, WWJD means What Would Jenna Do* 

Creative director's widely-admired personal style is reflected in the brand's fall collection as J.Crew opens its first Canadian store and new Canadian website


By Nathalie Atkinson, Postmedia News August 25, 2011 


When the venerable American retailer J.Crew was born as a catalogue business in 1983, it was an ultra-preppy brand. Who could have imagined their signature look would evolve to include both madras stripe and saucy leopard print? Jenna Lyons, who started as an assistant designer in 1990. As the fashionable designer ascended to become the company&#8217;s president and executive creative director, J.Crew&#8217;s glamour quotient grew accordingly. At a media sneak-peek on Wednesday night, gobs of twinkling jewellery are displayed under bells jars &#8212; wristloads of bracelet bling to make even eccentric heiress Millicent Rogers envious &#8212; and the store is liberally sprinkled with accessories and clothing in a confident shade of near-neon orange that J. Crew calls Vivid Flame (think original Le Creuset orange). Many staffers have customized their opening-night outfits around fall&#8217;s No. 2 Pencil Skirt, much like their style tribe&#8217;s leader. Because Lyons and her much-admired dressing panache were also in attendance, only hers was an arresting Astroturf-green sequined version of the No. 2, worn with a gauzy Breton-stripe sweater and several clinking bracelets. Nathalie Atkinson sat down with the creative director to talk sequins, colour and feathers.


*Q: Styling plays an important role in the brand, both in merchandising the store and in the catalogue.*

A: And there&#8217;s a lot of personalization here in Canada, which I love. That works really well for us because so much what we do is about that, making things your own. We try to show a similar item in many different ways. One of the nice things about having a catalogue is that every month we&#8217;re able to show maybe the same sweater but completely differently. One month it might be with little shorts and ballet flats and really casual, the next a pencil skirt, more jewellery and more tailored, and the next might be with a slouchy men&#8217;s trouser. We also might be giving you a way to wear it that you hadn&#8217;t thought of, that moment of &#8216;I already own that sweater, maybe I&#8217;ll buy those pants.&#8217; Or oh gosh I&#8217;d you&#8217;d forgotten about a piece and pull it out and wear it a different way. That&#8217;s so important &#8212; that people feel that they&#8217;re getting value and quality out of something and not just style. I think everyone works really hard &#8212; we know what it means to part with your cash and want you to feel good about what you&#8217;ve bought. And also that there&#8217;s a quality of timelessness so that you&#8217;re not shelving it three months later and feeling just, ugh.


*Q: The idea of separates dressing, of building a personalized outfit from scratch every day, can be its own form of tyranny.*

A: Oh completely! Especially if you&#8217;re not confident with what you&#8217;re doing. 


A: Yet the building blocks remain the pillars of American style &#8212; mining those basics even if they&#8217;re tweaked in proportion or detail from season to season.

*Q: I think that&#8217;s true. Ultimately if you look at the DNA of the company &#8212; and it&#8217;s something I feel strongly about as well &#8212; so much of what I think is really great about clothing in general is classic, old-school menswear. The classic white shirt, the trench coat, the great pair of trousers. Those things, well-tailored blazers with beautiful collars, are truly rooted in menswear. And there&#8217;s always an undertone of that in everything that we do. That never goes away even if we have ruffled shirts, paring it back to a menswear base.*

*Q: That juxtaposition of opposites playing off each other is a recurring theme.*

A: That to me is important &#8212; the opposite. If it is a menswear tailored suit or trouser then put a really skinny kitten heel or tons of jewellery. Or if it&#8217;s a ruffly shirt then make sure it&#8217;s paired off with something a bit more masculine like slouchy jeans. but it&#8217;s never feminine tight and girly whole look.


*Q: Since 2008 there has been monthly feature called Jenna&#8217;s Picks, a spread singling out non-J.Crew products that you love. This summer the website offered free song downloads of favourite singles. This seems to be a time, not just at J.Crew but other vendors like Net-a-Porter, when retailers are edging more and more into creating editorial for their customers.*

A: I think there is a need to make things feel a little more intimate and exciting and people are looking for a level of integrity, and a different level of interest, in something. For instance we&#8217;ve been selling branded products that we buy like Sperry, Alden Shoes and Lulu Frost jewellery. One of the things of having that curated element and things feeling a bit more, to your point, editorialized is that it&#8217;s not all about us. It&#8217;s about our point of view on all kinds of things. I think people want that &#8212; most people don&#8217;t have the time to really shop and find things on their own so being able to have something curated for someone well, nine times out of ten you&#8217;re interested in the same things your friends are interested in. That&#8217;s how it works right? So if you like the group of people who are making the clothes, chances are very good that you&#8217;re going to like some of the other things we&#8217;re looking at, whether it&#8217;s the best lipstick we think is out there or the right nail polish, the book, the sunscreen, the perfume or the record. 


*Q: Men and women don&#8217;t necessarily shop the same way.*

A: For the most part, you look at the men&#8217;s product versus the women there are two very different stories going on. This is not my original quote but I use it often: if you ask a man what his favourite thing is in his closet he&#8217;ll say the thing he&#8217;s had for forty years. If you ask a woman, it&#8217;s probably the item she bought yesterday. The why the way we approach brands for men and women is slightly different. For men we look at established heritage brands, and ultimately we like those things that feel handmade and really weathered and worn &#8212; or have the ability to get weathered and worn over time. With women&#8217;s it&#8217;s a little bit more about that thing that feels a little special and new. (And there aren&#8217;t as many heritage women&#8217;s brands.) Whereas with women they want that sense of discovery, to find something new that no one else has seen before. 


*Q: The women&#8217;s collaborations are a bit different from the heritage brands.*

A: There&#8217;s also for us, I think, a generosity of spirit to talk about somebody who&#8217;s maybe a young and unknown designer and give them some exposure that maybe they didn&#8217;t have. That is important to us, the idea of being generous, supporting those who don&#8217;t have the same voice, audience and exposure that we do. We mail 3 million catalogues a month so there&#8217;s a lot of people who get to see your name if you&#8217;re on a page! And that&#8217;s a nice thing to be able to do.


----------



## canadianstudies

*Q: J.Crew is known for use of colour and that seems especially the case in the assortment this season &#8212; the colours are more vivid than ever with eye-popping red handbags, cobalt blue flats, rich purples. For that particular colour sensibility, is it as simple as being inspired by a certain shade of lipstick and translating that into a shoe, or something else?*

A: So much of it is the base that you use. For instance with our cashmere, we buy cashmere that&#8217;s actually super white tops (tops is what the cashmere is before it&#8217;s made) because if you don&#8217;t buy that, you can&#8217;t get bright-bright hot luscious pinks, you can&#8217;t achieve deep raspberries . . . we&#8217;re tried, but you can&#8217;t do it! We switched to Italian cashmere about 7 or 8 years ago and the range you can get is much better. The same with the (ballerina) shoe &#8212; that leather is actually really fine leather and the reason we are able to get that really saturated, clear colour. So much of it has to do with the quality that you start with. We spent a lot of time, too, on that green wool (the jade green #2 Pencil Skirt). There&#8217;s a lot of heather in it so it makes the colour, even though it&#8217;s vibrant, feel a little more approachable.


*Q: On the runways and in designer fashion, colour is the new neutral. J.Crew went heavy on colour this fall, too. How do you know when the core customer is ready for that trend, to make fuchsia pants the new basic?*

A: When we think about it too much, I think we stumble. We do what we think is right and there is a pulse that we feel inside the office. Do I think that customers were as ready for the fuchsia pant and the blue or red pant as we thought? They were actually so ready for it that we don&#8217;t have any more stock in it, which is kind of a bummer! I think we cases under-estimate in some cases what the customer is ready for.


*Q: The fall collection silhouettes and feeling were inspired in party by two movies, set in the 1920s and 1930s. Can you elaborate?*

A: In Bonnie & Clyde, I love that sort of mens-y but still feminine, and the softness in The Great Gatsby, the wispiness, was a sort of play as well. It&#8217;s just a touch of that &#8212; we don&#8217;t go super-whispy, we&#8217;ve been kind of cleaning up a little bit especially with the past year, feeling like we wanted to move away from having a lot of ruffles and a lot of embellishment and a lot of sparkly things. At a certain point it just became not special any more and that&#8217;s when we felt it was time to move on. Waistlines have changed so dramatically in the past year &#8212; everything&#8217;s coming up, everything&#8217;s getting tucked in and a bit more tailored and a little cleaned up and not so jewelled and not so sparkly. I still love a sparkle &#8212; all day long! &#8212; but now it&#8217;s in a lacquered colour as opposed to like, a piece-y reflective chunk of something.


*Q: You&#8217;ve talked in the past about mass market (J.Crew) versus fast-fashion (the cheap and cheerful), which are different things.*

A: Fast-fashion is a tricky thing. It just eliminates the opportunity for quality, by nature of what it is, it&#8217;s hard to do really good quality fast fashion and we&#8217;re not interested in making clothes that don&#8217;t feel worth what you&#8217;re paying for them. Our brand has always been about quality at the price that matches the value. We haven&#8217;t seen a ton of price resistance when the value and quality is really there. That&#8217;s something that we&#8217;ve stressed a lot, making sure that we&#8217;re communicating to the customer why the price is what it is. We make our shoes in Italy for instance and made a whole video about that. I think it&#8217;s important for people to understand that so if they pick something up, they shouldn&#8217;t be surprised by the price. 


*Q: Like the occasional J.Crew Collection $1,500 ostrich-feather skirt &#8212; which is still notably cheaper than a designer version of the same would be.*

A: They are! And that&#8217;s the win. We&#8217;ve seen a lot of people convert, which has been exciting for us. Obviously that&#8217;s a very special tier of our business but it exists and I think it&#8217;s a nice thing to have in the mix &#8212; I certainly partake in it quite a bit.


*Q: Sequins, and leopard print, together. Somehow I doubt the founders back in 1983 thought those would ever be a core part of the brand.*
A: Oh no no no no no! (laughs) And that was a big thing when we started to do leopard. It was a big, company-wide Whoa. But now it&#8217;s part of the signature. 


http://www.ottawacitizen.com/life/Crew+WWJD+means+What+Would+Jenna/5307378/story.html#ixzz1WFyPYPah


----------



## Addictista

*canadianstudies* - thanks for posting this!


----------



## bp26

Anyone have the Marlow hobo?  Thinking of getting it as a new work bag


----------



## DC-Cutie

bp26 said:


> Anyone have the Marlow hobo?  Thinking of getting it as a new work bag



I have it and it's truly a beautiful handbag.


----------



## Chanel 0407

Check out the bright dalhia pants here...

http://atlantic-pacific.blogspot.com/2011/08/jacket-gap.html

I love how she styled them. The UPS guy came and delivered my BD pants and I didn't even know they were coming so it was a nice surprise.  They did a we will find it for you.  Anyways I saw this post about 1 hour after I received my pants so I was so happy.  I have almost the identical shoes she is wearing but they are Chanel.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Chanel 0407 said:


> Check out the bright dalhia pants here...
> 
> http://atlantic-pacific.blogspot.com/2011/08/jacket-gap.html
> 
> I love how she styled them. The UPS guy came and delivered my BD pants and I didn't even know they were coming so it was a nice surprise.  They did a we will find it for you.  Anyways I saw this post about 1 hour after I received my pants so I was so happy.  I have almost the identical shoes she is wearing but they are Chanel.



I thought those were the Lolli pants from last season.

either way, very cute.  I was admiring her outfit with my tPF BFF just the other day...  She has great style!


----------



## Chanel 0407

Oh I don't know about that.  I think they are the news ones because she recently wore the blue ones that just came out.  I think I will e-mail her and ask.  Now I'm curious.  Do you have any lolli pants?  What is the difference.



DC-Cutie said:


> I thought those were the Lolli pants from last season.
> 
> either way, very cute. I was admiring her outfit with my tPF BFF just the other day... She has great style!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Chanel 0407 said:


> Oh I don't know about that.  I think they are the news ones because she recently wore the blue ones that just came out.  I think I will e-mail her and ask.  Now I'm curious.  Do you have any lolli pants?  What is the difference.



could be the new Cafe Capri.  The lolli pants also came out in blue, it was a limited collection color.

The difference is the fabric.  The lolli pants are made of wool, just as the cafe capri, but the wool is seasonless crepe and much softer.  They also seem to wrinkle quite easily.  

Even my SA commented on how rough they felt compared to the lolli.

The cut seems to be the same.


----------



## Chanel 0407

oh ok.  I don't like the wrinkle part.  I  wonder if there is anything I could do to prevent the wrinkles.  I just was so desperate to get this color.



DC-Cutie said:


> could be the new Cafe Capr. The lolli pants also came out in blue, it was a limited collection color.
> 
> The difference is the fabric. The lolli pants are made of wool, just as the cafe capri, but the wool is seasonless crepe and much softer. They also seem to wrinkle quite easily.
> 
> Even my SA commented on how rough they felt compared to the lolli.
> 
> The cut seems to be the same.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Chanel 0407 said:


> oh ok.  I don't like the wrinkle part.  I  wonder if there is anything I could do to prevent the wrinkles.  I just was so desperate to get this color.



no prevention.  Usually, lining will lessen the wrinkles, but it ultimately the fabric content.

Again, it could be me - I have control issues  and notice things others may not.  So you may not even notice the wrinkles the way I do


----------



## DC-Cutie

and these pants are soooo not my style, but I bit the bullet:


----------



## alouette

^hate to admit it but I like that ensemble.


----------



## timetraveller

Hi everyone! I saw the Hacking jacket on the j.crew site and what do you guys think about that compared to the Schoolboy blazer? Its online only so I would have to order it before I can try it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

call me crazy, but I was at the outlet today and they had the Schoolboy Blazer out.  I liked their version over the retail store.  The wool doesn't seem as cheap looking or feeling as the retail, the detail is the same (3 pockets, 2 buttons) and I think they were additional 20% or 30% off.


----------



## Belladiva79

Can anyone tell me if there are any cece flats on sale and what colors if they are?? thanks so much! Also, DC-Cutie, thanks for being so helpful all the time!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Belladiva79 said:


> Can anyone tell me if there are any cece flats on sale and what colors if they are?? thanks so much! Also, DC-Cutie, thanks for being so helpful all the time!



you're very welcome

The CeCe flats aren't on sale yet.  I'm predicting the middle of September, certain colors will be on sale.


----------



## phiphi

*dc* - you are killing me! what gorgeous additions!! i think every second page of my j crew september catalogue is folded over with a big red circle and "want" written everywhere. 

the change with the higher prices on j crew's canadian site has made me more gun shy for sure, unfortunately.


----------



## cjy

DC-Cutie said:


> you're very welcome
> 
> The CeCe flats aren't on sale yet. I'm predicting the middle of September, certain colors will be on sale.


 DC, have you seen the Lulu Frost deco bangles in person? If so, what do you think? I am soooo thinking about a few. I love the ivory and the wider caramel color, and I love the black also. And the green......


----------



## DC-Cutie

phiphi said:


> *dc* - you are killing me! what gorgeous additions!! i think every second page of my j crew september catalogue is folded over with a big red circle and "want" written everywhere.
> 
> the change with the higher prices on j crew's canadian site has made me more gun shy for sure, unfortunately.



Thanks Phi.  I;m sorry to hear about the canadian site...  All the better to make a quick trip to DC and take advantage of our prices.  Or place a call to the most wonderful SA ever!



cjy said:


> DC, have you seen the Lulu Frost deco bangles in person? If so, what do you think? I am soooo thinking about a few. I love the ivory and the wider caramel color, and I love the black also. And the green......



I haven't seen them in person, but like you, I want the black and red (I love the contrasting stones).  If I do happen to see them, I'll snap a few pics..


----------



## phiphi

DC-Cutie said:


> Thanks Phi.  I;m sorry to hear about the canadian site...  All the better to make a quick trip to DC and take advantage of our prices.  Or place a call to the most wonderful SA ever!



as soon as work slows down, i'm there!


----------



## cjy

DC-Cutie said:


> Thanks Phi. I;m sorry to hear about the canadian site... All the better to make a quick trip to DC and take advantage of our prices. Or place a call to the most wonderful SA ever!
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen them in person, but like you, I want the black and red (I love the contrasting stones). If I do happen to see them, I'll snap a few pics..


 They are really sharpe looking!


----------



## cjy

DC-Cutie said:


> Thanks Phi. I;m sorry to hear about the canadian site... All the better to make a quick trip to DC and take advantage of our prices. Or place a call to the most wonderful SA ever!
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen them in person, but like you, I want the black and red (I love the contrasting stones). If I do happen to see them, I'll snap a few pics..


 Ok, I am getting the black one! I love it! I know the black will go with tons. I also adore the green drop earrings.


----------



## Pursestan

Pursestan said:


> I like these corduroy pants. Has anyone tried them on? Do they run true to size? Any stretch? Do they feel nice on? TIA
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/pants/corduroy/PRDOVR~50025/50025.jsp



I bought a pair of these yesterday. They fit true to size. There is a little stretch, but not much. Nice, thick material for Fall/Winter. The "flare" for the boot cut leg is there, but not huge. Basically, a true boot cut, in that they open some so that you can wear them over your boots, but that's it.
Now, for it to cool down enough here in Texas to be able to wear them (it's still 100+ degrees here!).


----------



## Chanel 0407

I am wearing my new wool capris today and had them on for about 4.5 hours now and they don't seem to be any wrinkles yet in this color.  Weird becasue I wore the camel last week and they were really bad.  This is my observation if anyone is interested in these pants cause the colors are great and I think they are comfortable.   



DC-Cutie said:


> no prevention. Usually, lining will lessen the wrinkles, but it ultimately the fabric content.
> 
> Again, it could be me - I have control issues  and notice things others may not. So you may not even notice the wrinkles the way I do


----------



## phiphi

Chanel 0407 said:


> I am wearing my new wool capris today and had them on for about 4.5 hours now and they don't seem to be any wrinkles yet in this color. Weird becasue I wore the camel last week and they were really bad. This is my observation if anyone is interested in these pants cause the colors are great and I think they are comfortable.


 
chanel, may i ask you how you sized in the new wool capris? thank you! i'm coveting the new dahlia, but haven't been able to try them on IRL.


----------



## Chanel 0407

I took a size 2 and they are perfect.  In the cotton ones from the summer I took a 0.  I like these better how they fit the cotton capris wrinkled very bad and I thought they ran big.  These seem to be TTS.  I would order the dahlia now if your size is available.  You can always return if you don't like them.  I just didn't want to miss out on this color.  I also orders the city mini which I think will be cute with black tights in the winter.  Same color of course. 



phiphi said:


> chanel, may i ask you how you sized in the new wool capris? thank you! i'm coveting the new dahlia, but haven't been able to try them on IRL.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Chanel - why are you playing with my emotions???  You're going to make me revisit these darn pants...
Phi - I can totally see you in these, with you petite frame and wonderful style!


----------



## phiphi

thank you chanel! i'm flip flopping on a bright colour or camel. LOL. 

dc -  you're too kind!! i may need to revisit my decision to pass on these pants..


----------



## Jujuma

DC-Cutie said:


> and these pants are soooo not my style, but I bit the bullet:


I have 2 pair of the perfect chino's from a couple seasons ago that have a bright print. One pair is pink, purple, lime green mainly floral the other pair is red, navy, black and a lighter blue paisley. I will never give them up(even if my husband makes fun of me everytime I wear them, men!)because I think they're such a great twist on a classic. These are the same. I love them. Can't wait to get them.


----------



## fshnonmymind

timetraveller said:


> Hi everyone! I saw the Hacking jacket on the j.crew site and what do you guys think about that compared to the Schoolboy blazer? Its online only so I would have to order it before I can try it.


 
I tried on the Schoolboy blazer in the store and bought a Hacking jacket online. I found the wool to be pretty thin with the Schoolboy, the wool was a bit itchy and the fabric quality was not up to par. It seemed to be wrinkle-prone. 

The Hacking jacket was a much more substantial feeling wool and it fit wonderfully. The length of this jacket is slightly longer than the Schoolboy though. 

I would personally vote for the Hacking jacket. I did a review with pics here if you are interested: http://notesfromdressingroom.blogspot.com/2011/08/quick-review-j-crew-hacking-jacket.html


----------



## DC-Cutie

CJY - I was able to get a picture of the LuLu Frost Deco Bracelets.  My first impression - very chunky and top heavy.  If the diamonds were inlaid, it would make the bracelets much more classy.  They way they just sit on top is distracting.  I'm going to pass.  Beautiful to look at, though..  Maybe I'll order the smaller ones

*Here are the pics:
*





*shortly after one flick of the wrist:
*





*But, I didn't leave totally underwhelmed, I picked up this cuff.  
*


----------



## cjy

DC-Cutie said:


> CJY - I was able to get a picture of the LuLu Frost Deco Bracelets. My first impression - very chunky and top heavy. If the diamonds were inlaid, it would make the bracelets much more classy. They way they just sit on top is distracting. I'm going to pass. Beautiful to look at, though.. Maybe I'll order the smaller ones
> 
> *Here are the pics:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *shortly after one flick of the wrist:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *But, I didn't leave totally underwhelmed, I picked up this cuff. *


 You are the absolute sweetest thing ever! I hope I can repay you for all you do on this thread one day! So, I will focus my attention on the smaller ones, cheaper anyway! Thae black does looks rather chunky. Thank you!!!!


----------



## juneping

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm in heaven
> 
> May I present the Vintage Tweed jackets in Mustard and Navy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These jackets remind me of the swing jacket from '08, that I love dearly...


wow, DC cutie, those look so great on you....now i want one


----------



## yellow08

New arrivals online...


----------



## chloe.chloe

*@Amee* - I ordered the Envelope Coat in Heather Caramel (basically, Camel) and it's arriving tomorrow. I figured it would be a classic piece for years to come, plus it has that cool that 70s vibe, I'm loving this fall! Not to mention I absolutely adore the shape. I have butterflies in my stomach, I'm so excited! Did you decide on a coat?



AmeeLVSBags said:


> What is your favorit winter coat from JCrew this year? I have a double cloth lady day that has a tie front belt. It's from 2004 or 2005 I think, it looks new but it's kind of tight now and I need something a little bit more modern I think.
> 
> I can't decide between the Symphony or the Envelope? What do you guys think? What's your favorite color? I like it something that would transition between day and night, and something I can wear for at least another 3 years.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

chloe.chloe said:


> *@Amee* - I ordered the Envelope Coat in Heather Caramel (basically, Camel) and it's arriving tomorrow. I figured it would be a classic piece for years to come, plus it has that cool that 70s vibe, I'm loving this fall! Not to mention I absolutely adore the shape. I have butterflies in my stomach, I'm so excited! Did you decide on a coat?


 
I would love to hear from you when you get your coat and perhaps some modeling pictures!?!

I keep going back to it.


----------



## Eclipse4

Does anyone know what the in store sales consists of right now? I heard that the Jardin skirt is already on sale.


----------



## Chanel 0407

OMG girl.  I love your blog.  You look great!



fshnonmymind said:


> I tried on the Schoolboy blazer in the store and bought a Hacking jacket online. I found the wool to be pretty thin with the Schoolboy, the wool was a bit itchy and the fabric quality was not up to par. It seemed to be wrinkle-prone.
> 
> The Hacking jacket was a much more substantial feeling wool and it fit wonderfully. The length of this jacket is slightly longer than the Schoolboy though.
> 
> I would personally vote for the Hacking jacket. I did a review with pics here if you are interested: http://notesfromdressingroom.blogspot.com/2011/08/quick-review-j-crew-hacking-jacket.html


----------



## timetraveller

fshnonmymind said:


> I tried on the Schoolboy blazer in the store and bought a Hacking jacket online. I found the wool to be pretty thin with the Schoolboy, the wool was a bit itchy and the fabric quality was not up to par. It seemed to be wrinkle-prone.
> 
> The Hacking jacket was a much more substantial feeling wool and it fit wonderfully. The length of this jacket is slightly longer than the Schoolboy though.
> 
> I would personally vote for the Hacking jacket. I did a review with pics here if you are interested: http://notesfromdressingroom.blogspot.com/2011/08/quick-review-j-crew-hacking-jacket.html




Thank you fshnonmymind! Your review was really helpful and that blue hacking jacket looks great on you


----------



## chloe.chloe

YES. Will do, my dear! I have such high hopes for this coat. If it doesn't look right or doesn't fit correctly, I will be absolutely gutted. Stay tuned!



AmeeLVSBags said:


> I would love to hear from you when you get your coat and perhaps some modeling pictures!?!
> 
> I keep going back to it.


----------



## Karolina36

did anyone check out the invitation clutch yet?  The price is great but I'm not sure if the quality is there.  Any input will be appreciated!


----------



## Belladiva79

Im wondering if Jcrew will have an extra discount this weekend on their sale merchandise? TIA!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^I'm wondering the same thing...


----------



## MichelleAntonia

DC-Cutie said:


> CJY - I was able to get a picture of the LuLu Frost Deco Bracelets.  My first impression - very chunky and top heavy.  If the diamonds were inlaid, it would make the bracelets much more classy.  They way they just sit on top is distracting.  I'm going to pass.  Beautiful to look at, though..  Maybe I'll order the smaller ones
> 
> *Here are the pics:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *shortly after one flick of the wrist:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *But, I didn't leave totally underwhelmed, I picked up this cuff.
> *




The embellished ones are amazing!


----------



## chloe.chloe

*AmeeLVSBags* (and anyone else who wants to know about the Double Cloth Envelope Coat!): 
Pics and review are below! 

Okay, so first of all, I'm obsessed and so very pleasantly surprised. The coat is SUPER warm and soft and just utterly gorgeous. The photos I took with my iPhone (below) do not do it any justice. I don't have my regular camera with me (we're a bit displaced after the hurricane still) but when I'm back home I'll take better photos of the quality of the coat. It's stunning.

I ordered it in the Heather Caramel, the most perfect camel shade that will be classic and timeless for years to come. I LOVE the funnel collar. So much. And the boxy cocoon shape. 

Please let me know if you have any questions. I'll be glad to answer  XO!


----------



## purse-nality

Can anyone share their experience w/ j.crew boots? Sizing, calf fit, comfort level,leather quality???  I need to get myself a pair of inexpensive classic tan boots. I'm looking at the Booker style, but the shaft seems too wide on the model at nap. Reviews pls?  TIA!


----------



## Addictista

purse-nality said:


> Can anyone share their experience w/ j.crew boots? Sizing, calf fit, comfort level,leather quality???  I need to get myself a pair of inexpensive classic tan boots. I'm looking at the Booker style, but the shaft seems too wide on the model at nap. Reviews pls?  TIA!



I bought a pair of boots from them 5 years ago and they're still going strong.  All of my shoes from J.Crew have stood the test of time.  The leather is great, and the boots are wedges so they're comfy.  I think J.Crew shoes run a little big, but others might not agree.  Hope this helps.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

chloe.chloe said:


> *AmeeLVSBags* (and anyone else who wants to know about the Double Cloth Envelope Coat!):
> Pics and review are below!
> 
> Okay, so first of all, I'm obsessed and so very pleasantly surprised. The coat is SUPER warm and soft and just utterly gorgeous. The photos I took with my iPhone (below) do not do it any justice. I don't have my regular camera with me (we're a bit displaced after the hurricane still) but when I'm back home I'll take better photos of the quality of the coat. It's stunning.
> 
> I ordered it in the Heather Caramel, the most perfect camel shade that will be classic and timeless for years to come. I LOVE the funnel collar. So much. And the boxy cocoon shape.
> 
> Please let me know if you have any questions. I'll be glad to answer  XO!


 
Looks great on you! Love it! You are such an enabler!
Thank you for the review and posting pictures.
Enjoy your new coat.


----------



## jordanjordan

chloe.chloe said:


> *AmeeLVSBags* (and anyone else who wants to know about the Double Cloth Envelope Coat!):
> Pics and review are below!
> 
> Okay, so first of all, I'm obsessed and so very pleasantly surprised. The coat is SUPER warm and soft and just utterly gorgeous. The photos I took with my iPhone (below) do not do it any justice. I don't have my regular camera with me (we're a bit displaced after the hurricane still) but when I'm back home I'll take better photos of the quality of the coat. It's stunning.
> 
> I ordered it in the Heather Caramel, the most perfect camel shade that will be classic and timeless for years to come. I LOVE the funnel collar. So much. And the boxy cocoon shape.
> 
> Please let me know if you have any questions. I'll be glad to answer  XO!



I hadn't given this coat a second look on the website but now I think I will- it looks great on you and SO cozy.  I have a serious coat addiction.  I don't need any more but I may have to take a look at this one.


----------



## yellow08

J crew has really stepped up their shipping game since they added flat rate shipping. 
I placed an order yesterday morning and yesterday evening I received an email stating my order had been shipped. Now, I just hope I like my stuff (it's final sale ).


----------



## DC-Cutie

yellow08 said:


> J crew has really stepped up their shipping game since they added flat rate shipping.
> I placed an order yesterday morning and yesterday evening I received an email stating my order had been shipped. Now, I just hope I like my stuff (it's final sale ).



Final sale is an urban myth . Theyll let you return it.


----------



## yellow08

DC-Cutie said:


> Final sale is an urban myth . Theyll let you return it.




I _sooooo_ need to return this darn sweater I got a month or so ago. I hate it!
http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Navigation...eprice|1~20+17+4294967133~90~~~~~~~/36708.jsp

Thanks, I asked my SA and she was like I need to call customer service,  complain about the collar (it buckles around the collar) they would then  make a note of it) then I can try to return it:weird:

Lately, I haven't been feeling my SA (she's been slacking) and because of that I'm not giving her anymore credit for my purchases I do in-store (hence, the reason I do more shopping online).


----------



## saira1214

DC-Cutie said:


> Final sale is an urban myth . Theyll let you return it.


 
Seriously? Wow, I wish I had known that.  I bought a pair of red shorts final sale and have to squeeze myself into them! Haha, maybe it will give me motivation to lose a few! :giggles:


----------



## chloe.chloe

^^ yes they definitely let you return "final sale" items. Especially items like shoes - how could you have any way of knowing if they'll fit just right? My J.Crew in particular has been awesome with final sale returns. It's why I continue to shop there for sure.


----------



## chloe.chloe

jordanjordan said:


> I hadn't given this coat a second look on the website but now I think I will- it looks great on you and SO cozy.  I have a serious coat addiction.  I don't need any more but I may have to take a look at this one.



*jordanjordan* - I highly recommend it! That Majestic Purple (ska cobalt blue) is absolutely gorgeous, too! I want it in more colors! Maybe it will go on sale at some point late in the season. At any rate, you can only imagine how I'm praying for the weather to get colder so I can actually wear it. I hope you get to at least try one on so you can decide if it's a purchase for you or not. Xo.


----------



## jordanjordan

chloe.chloe said:


> *jordanjordan* - I highly recommend it! That Majestic Purple (ska cobalt blue) is absolutely gorgeous, too! I want it in more colors! Maybe it will go on sale at some point late in the season. At any rate, you can only imagine how I'm praying for the weather to get colder so I can actually wear it. I hope you get to at least try one on so you can decide if it's a purchase for you or not. Xo.



My store never gets anything good but maybe they will have it in at least one color.  I never pay full price for the outerwear because by the time it gets cold here they have always done at least one 20% off outerwear promo.  Then sometimes they let me combine that with my student discount!  I will hold out for that, but I really need to see one first!


----------



## foxycleopatra

DC-Cutie said:


> Final sale is an urban myth . Theyll let you return it.



REALLY??!!!  Wow I live I learn.  I had bought some JCrew coats during the final mark-down earlier this spring and b/c they didn't fit and were marked "final sale" I had to eBay them....at a small loss.  

Does anyone know if any of the JCrew stores in NYC are lenient about allowing online returns of "final sale" merchandise?


----------



## BagLovingMom

Does anyone have the Martina Wedges or Mona Pump?  Any thoughts?


----------



## DC-Cutie

yellow08 said:


> I _sooooo_ need to return this darn sweater I got a month or so ago. I hate it!
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Navigation...eprice|1~20+17+4294967133~90~~~~~~~/36708.jsp
> 
> Thanks, I asked my SA and she was like I need to call customer service,  complain about the collar (it buckles around the collar) they would then  make a note of it) then I can try to return it:weird:
> 
> Lately, I haven't been feeling my SA (she's been slacking) and because of that I'm not giving her anymore credit for my purchases I do in-store (hence, the reason I do more shopping online).



If you need a new SA, just holla!


----------



## DC-Cutie

BagLovingMom said:


> Does anyone have the Martina Wedges or Mona Pump?  Any thoughts?



I was gifted the Mona pump and it's a beautiful shoe, very comfortable shoe. I have the sand color, now I want to get the other colors


----------



## BagLovingMom

^^^LOL I knew I could count on you *DC*! Thank you! I love that nude patent color. I'm eyeing those and the nude wedges.


----------



## chelle232

Has anyone see the Paisley pencil skirt at their store?  Can you confirm the price?  Is it $99 like online or cheaper in store?


----------



## shopbunny

I like them a lot too. But because of the economy I'm only buying their sale stuff nowadays. 
Also, i used to only go to the Jcrew brick and mortar stores. But nowadays 95% of the time, i buy from JCrew online. I really enjoy the stores, but buying online is so much more convenient for  me.


----------



## DC-Cutie

chelle232 said:


> Has anyone see the Paisley pencil skirt at their store?  Can you confirm the price?  Is it $99 like online or cheaper in store?



I last saw that skirt at $69+30% off


----------



## banoffia2

I just saw the navy Vintage Tweed Jacket in the catalog and love it.   I can't, however, find it online (they only have the mustard and caramel).  I need it in petite, so I can't look in stores.  Does anyone know if the navy has completely sold out, or whether it will show up online sometime soon?


----------



## jordanjordan

DC-Cutie said:


> I last saw that skirt at $69+30% off



Wow, where?  I want it!


----------



## DC-Cutie

banoffia2 said:


> I just saw the navy Vintage Tweed Jacket in the catalog and love it.   I can't, however, find it online (they only have the mustard and caramel).  I need it in petite, so I can't look in stores.  Does anyone know if the navy has completely sold out, or whether it will show up online sometime soon?


 You may to use the help you find feature. Sometimes items are sold out online, but can be located from another store. It's a wonderful feature. 



jordanjordan said:


> Wow, where?  I want it!



It was sometime last month at the Georgetown store.


----------



## chelle232

Thanks DC. I'll have to check my local store.  I hate that I missed it on sale during the extra 30% off promotion.


----------



## Chanel 0407

Does anyone know if there are any pluma necklaces left out there anywhere?  I saw a girl wearing one in Michigan Ave yesterday and I had forgot all about it.  I know it went on sale so it might me hard to find.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Chanel 0407 said:


> Does anyone know if there are any pluma necklaces left out there anywhere?  I saw a girl wearing one in Michigan Ave yesterday and I had forgot all about it.  I know it went on sale so it might me hard to find.



I haven't seen that one in a while, I have the other version.  I'll keep an eye out for you, might pop up on eBay or a store return.  It's a lovely necklace...


----------



## Chanel 0407

Thanks DC.  I've never bought anything from Jcrew off Ebay but I am willing to try.  I read about fakes.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Chanel 0407 said:


> Thanks DC.  I've never bought anything from Jcrew off Ebay but I am willing to try.  I read about fakes.



There are a few trusted eBay Powersellers that sell J. Crew.  I'll post or PM you their stores.

Yes, there are plenty of fakes.  I once got a fake bubble necklace, came from China, cheap as heck:censor:  As soon as I opened that package, I could feel the weight difference and it sounded like plastic.


----------



## Chanel 0407

oh yes that is another one I want.  The bubble necklace.  Did u end up finding one?



DC-Cutie said:


> There are a few trusted eBay Powersellers that sell J. Crew. I'll post or PM you their stores.
> 
> Yes, there are plenty of fakes. I once got a fake bubble necklace, came from China, cheap as heck:censor: As soon as I opened that package, I could feel the weight difference and it sounded like plastic.


----------



## ryrybaby12

purse-nality said:


> Can anyone share their experience w/ j.crew boots? Sizing, calf fit, comfort level,leather quality???  I need to get myself a pair of inexpensive classic tan boots. I'm looking at the Booker style, but the shaft seems too wide on the model at nap. Reviews pls?  TIA!


Purse- the JCrew boots I STILL have were purchase 10 years ago and the Georgetown J Crew- went to Arizona for 7 years, and am back in DC, and I still have them (though they have been re-soled).  The Italian leather is super durable quality, and I must say I have bought most of my boots with the exception of some Frye, Chloe and Prada all from J Crew- love their boots...think I need to get a bag from JCrew to see what I think given the crappy quality of other designers


----------



## Belladiva79

Are the prices online and in store different? The cece flats were on sale online and in store full price. I'm wondering if it was an error?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Belladiva79 said:


> Are the prices online and in store different? The cece flats were on sale online and in store full price. I'm wondering if it was an error?



sometimes they are and if you see a difference, ask to speak to a store manager to have the price adjusted before you purchase.


----------



## nandgexperience

Does J.Crew ever have sales like % off regular priced items? I'm eyeing the extend calf boots but would prefer (obviously) to buy them during a sale of some kind...


----------



## shoogrrl

extra 30% off sale items with code *LOVEIT* !


----------



## jordanjordan

nandgexperience said:


> Does J.Crew ever have sales like % off regular priced items? I'm eyeing the extend calf boots but would prefer (obviously) to buy them during a sale of some kind...



Very, very infrequently, and when they do it, it is usually something like "20% off sweaters" or "20% off swim".  I would say a blanket 20% off everything happens only a few times a year, and even then it is usually on purchases of 150 or 175 or more.  

If you have a student ID or teacher ID you can get 15% off.  Otherwise you are probably just better off buying them.


----------



## jordanjordan

Went to the factory store yesterday for a minute to check out their version of the schoolboy blazer.  LOVE it.  I usually don't like the factory stuff because the quality is not there, but I have wanted a medium to dark gray schoolboy blazer for a long time and the retail one is just too light and suit looking.  The factory one is great and I scored it for 100!


----------



## DC-Cutie

jordanjordan said:


> Went to the factory store yesterday for a minute to check out their version of the schoolboy blazer. LOVE it. I usually don't like the factory stuff because the quality is not there, but I have wanted a medium to dark gray schoolboy blazer for a long time and the retail one is just too light and suit looking. The factory one is great and I scored it for 100!


 
see, told ya.  I don't really shop the outlet much either, but when I saw the blazer I came back and posted that I thought it was better than the retail version.

Glad you like it and was able to get one!


----------



## jcrewaddict883

Chanel 0407 said:


> What about the Teddie dress?  I didn't know how the sizing was so I am waitlisted for the 4 and 6.  Does it fit TTS?



I was my regular size in the Teddie dress. What color are you going for?


----------



## Chanel 0407

The red one arrived the other day but still didn't try it on.  I was busy trying to secure my new tweed jacket from the 70% off sale at Marc Jacobs the other day.  it required a trip to Chicago.  I think  I will take the dress back though.  I've bought so many other things lately. 


QUOTE=jcrewaddict883;19857992]I was my regular size in the Teddie dress. What color are you going for?[/QUOTE]


----------



## saira1214

jcrewaddict883 said:


> I was my regular size in the Teddie dress. What color are you going for?



I usually wear a 2/4 and the P4 fit me just fine.


----------



## Chanel 0407

I will go home and try it on after work.  I'm thinking I should've got the 2.


----------



## scarlette1969

Gals, I'm looking for the jetty dress in a XS or small but they've sold out in those sizes on line.  Can anyone of you JCrew gurus please help me locate one?  I'd like to take advantage of the extra 30% off going on right now.  Thanks sooooo much in advance!!


----------



## purse-nality

Addictista said:


> I bought a pair of boots from them 5 years ago and they're still going strong.  All of my shoes from J.Crew have stood the test of time.  The leather is great, and the boots are wedges so they're comfy.  I think J.Crew shoes run a little big, but others might not agree.  Hope this helps.



thanks for your input! duly noted!




ryrybaby12 said:


> Purse- the JCrew boots I STILL have were purchase 10 years ago and the Georgetown J Crew- went to Arizona for 7 years, and am back in DC, and I still have them (though they have been re-soled).  The Italian leather is super durable quality, and I must say I have bought most of my boots with the exception of some Frye, Chloe and Prada all from J Crew- love their boots...think I need to get a bag from JCrew to see what I think given the crappy quality of other designers



thanks A! great to hear from you! quality sounds superb! now i just have to worry about sizing.... i'm liking their new lady bags too! very celine-ish


----------



## nandgexperience

jordanjordan said:


> Very, very infrequently, and when they do it, it is usually something like "20% off sweaters" or "20% off swim".  I would say a blanket 20% off everything happens only a few times a year, and even then it is usually on purchases of 150 or 175 or more.
> 
> If you have a student ID or teacher ID you can get 15% off.  Otherwise you are probably just better off buying them.




Hmm good to know. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Exxotic1

I just ordered their Excursion quilted vest ($98) in navy...and I plan on wearing it over different J. Crew cashmere sweaters in gray, brown, black, etc.  I can pair it with jeans or trousers and dress it up or down...and rock a vernis Alma with it either way!


----------



## Karolina36

Is the 30% off also in JCrew stores or just online?


----------



## luvmy3girls

^^just online


----------



## DC-Cutie

Karolina36 said:


> Is the 30% off also in JCrew stores or just online?



if you see an item in the store that is also online, talk with a manager, they can honor the price and 30% off.

But, as of yesterday, I didn't see signs posted in stores.


----------



## yellow08

DC-Cutie said:


> *if you see an item in the store that is also online, talk with a manager, they can honor the price and 30% off*.
> 
> But, as of yesterday, I didn't see signs posted in stores.



I need to shop at your B&M because the managers around here can be a little, what's the word 

I was able to return my sweater but the SA asked me if I called customer service to complain about the collar. I told her no, but she was like well, I do it for you _"this"_ time but next time call cs and tell them so they can make a note in the system-_blah, blah, blah_...

Anyway, I got this sweater. It's really cute on. It runs big...


----------



## Eclipse4

Has anyone seen the I Heart Chambray shirt size 4 or 6 either online or in stores? Prior to the recent sale, I spoke with an SA online and it was not available. Then a size 10 randomly pops up in the sale .

Thanks


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I ordered the Maritime blazer in navy thanks to my enabler.


----------



## DC-Cutie

yellow08 said:


> I need to shop at your B&M because the managers around here can be a little, what's the word
> 
> Anyway, I got this sweater. It's really cute on. It runs big...



I love that sweater, looks cozy without being too bulky.  You have my SAs contact info, right?  Call/email her when you run into issues.  J. Crew would rather accept the return, then loose a customer.  




Eclipse4 said:


> Has anyone seen the I Heart Chambray shirt size 4 or 6 either online or in stores? Prior to the recent sale, I spoke with an SA online and it was not available. Then a size 10 randomly pops up in the sale .
> 
> Thanks



anytime you're looking for an item and you're told it's not available, ask to speak with a specialist in the Help You find department.  Because they can search ALL stores and the warehouses, where the SAs can only see what is available online.

Even if you're told it's sold out, as to be placed on the wish list.  I did this for an item that I was told was sold out, I'll be damned if it wasn't at my concierge desk 4 days later.  It came from a store i Oregon.


----------



## Eclipse4

^ Thank you DC!


----------



## Eclipse4

Was someone looking for the pluma necklace???


----------



## DC-Cutie

Eclipse4 said:


> Was someone looking for the pluma necklace???



Yes, I think Chanel is.


----------



## Chanel 0407

Yes it is me!!  Thanks everyone.


----------



## DC-Cutie

More in-store markdowns!!!


----------



## Ericka

Whaaaaat? DC, did you see the Camp Popover shirt on sale? They marked it down online but with the shipping, the 30% is not that good, maybe in store is cheaper.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ericka said:


> Whaaaaat? DC, did you see the Camp Popover shirt on sale? They marked it down online but with the shipping, the 30% is not that good, maybe in store is cheaper.



Can you post a link or style number (I'm bad with names ).


----------



## Ericka

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/shirtstops/casualshirts/PRDOVR~47471/99102496734/ENE~1+2+3+22+4294967294+20~~~20+17+4294967139~15~~~~~~~/47471.jsp


----------



## Love my Tanos

I *need* some booties. OK well it's more of a really strong want, but still.

Currently my top two are the Greer Wedge boots
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/shoes/booties/PRDOVR~49152/49152.jsp

and the Bellamy leather
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/shoes/booties/PRDOVR~48926/48926.jsp

Does anyone have experience with either? The Greers are 1/4" higher, but they're a wedge...the Bellamys are leather which would probably be more practical for me (will mainly be used in England) but the heel is a bit thin, and no platform, so for some reason I'm worried about comfort.

Last winter I got the Suede Flannerys http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/shoes/booties/PRDOVR~31028/31028.jsp and they tore up my feet. So I'm a little gunshy this time around.

Anyone?


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Love my Tanos *- I have a feeling the Flannery tore up many a people's feet!  Hence the reason they are still available in just about every size.

I saw an SA with the wedges on today, they looked really cute on and she said they were pretty comfortable.  I've got a pair of booties from a few seasons ago similar to the Bellamy and I still wear them - the leather is TDF.  So, I believe you won't go wrong with either pair.


----------



## DC-Cutie

To the lovely lady that contacted my SA regarding a pair of CeeCee flats, please contact her - ASAP.  She needs all of your info to process the order!!!​


----------



## Love my Tanos

DC-Cutie said:


> *Love my Tanos *- I have a feeling the Flannery tore up many a people's feet!  Hence the reason they are still available in just about every size.
> 
> I saw an SA with the wedges on today, they looked really cute on and she said they were pretty comfortable.  I've got a pair of booties from a few seasons ago similar to the Bellamy and I still wear them - the leather is TDF.  So, I believe you won't go wrong with either pair.



Thanks, girl. I was soo disappointed in the Flannery...I actually have scars from the blisters. Boo!

I'm leaning towards the  Bellamys just bc I think leather would be simpler to deal with, and the wedges might look dated before I wanted to retire them...argh. Darn you J Crew!!


----------



## meganfm

*sighs* My no 2 wool pencil skirt in jazzy purple has been waitlisted forever!  I wonder if I'm ever going to get it   It was supposed to ship middle of September when I first ordered, but a week after the status changed to "waitlisted".  So disappointing.


----------



## haygirlhay

Just got the No. 2 pencil skirt in spicy gold and it is to DIE for. J.Crew has always run a bit big for me, even the petite sizes but it fits me PERFECTLY. Thanks, DC for your SA's contact info. Megan, I was also waitlisted and did not expect mine to ship until the 19th but it shipped out on Tuesday and it's very worth the wait


----------



## meganfm

haygirlhay said:


> Just got the No. 2 pencil skirt in spicy gold and it is to DIE for. J.Crew has always run a bit big for me, even the petite sizes but it fits me PERFECTLY. Thanks, DC for your SA's contact info. Megan, I was also waitlisted and did not expect mine to ship until the 19th but it shipped out on Tuesday and it's very worth the wait



I just got confirmation that mine is shipping out too!  Actually, I got an email saying my credit card was declined....I forgot that since I placed the order I've moved and still had my old billing address on file.  I can't wait to get it!  Although it may be a month or two before it's cold enough to wear.


----------



## willsjamie

Ericka said:


> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/shirtstops/casualshirts/PRDOVR~47471/99102496734/ENE~1+2+3+22+4294967294+20~~~20+17+4294967139~15~~~~~~~/47471.jsp



I really like that shirt in blue, but I'm not sure how if would fit my chest since they're not tiny, but my waist is.    Plus the price needs to come down more, too.  Sleeves are probably too long for me, as well.  Ah, the joys of being 5'1".


----------



## jordanjordan

HELP!  I got some desert boot this weekend (went with the Clark's instead of J.Crew's MacAllister because the shape was better), but what to wear them with?  I'm posting this here instead of in a new thread because my entire wardrobe is pretty much J.Crew.

I can't decide if I want to keep them.  My brother said I look like a tomboy with them, but DH loves them.  I think they are really cool but maybe not my style?


----------



## Addictista

jordanjordan said:


> HELP!  I got some desert boot this weekend (went with the Clark's instead of J.Crew's MacAllister because the shape was better), but what to wear them with?  I'm posting this here instead of in a new thread because my entire wardrobe is pretty much J.Crew.
> 
> I can't decide if I want to keep them.  My brother said I look like a tomboy with them, but DH loves them.  I think they are really cool but maybe not my style?



Sometimes our best fashion moments happen when we go outside our style.

1. Wear them with skinnies - although that one was obvious. Either have a slouchy sock showing at the top or roll your skinnies up a little.  The boots would also be fun with the Waverly Chino rolled up.  

2. Wear them with bootcut jeans - that will definitely be a tomboy look.  

3.  I would wear them with slouchy socks, leggings, and a big cardigan like the Infinity over it.  That's a fun weekend look.

4.  They might look really cool with a fuller skirt and sweatshirt look - like the look on J.Crew's homepage today.  

That's all I've got - I defer to *DC* for real styling ideas - she's the Queen of J.Crew styling!


----------



## DC-Cutie

my SA emailed: new collection is in the stores!


----------



## Chanel 0407

Thanks DC!  I was trying to get my CC bill paid off.


----------



## brintee

Ruh Roh...


----------



## Love my Tanos

*Why can I not find the "help you find" button/link on their website?? Am I blind? I know I've read about it, but all I see is the "help" link, where among other things they offer to track down an item if you use the red phone in stores.

ETA: I've just poked around on the thread and it looks like maybe it's not a link, but that you have to call Customer Service and then ask for the "Help you Find" department. Is that right?


----------



## jordanjordan

Addictista said:


> Sometimes our best fashion moments happen when we go outside our style.
> 
> 1. Wear them with skinnies - although that one was obvious. Either have a slouchy sock showing at the top or roll your skinnies up a little.  The boots would also be fun with the Waverly Chino rolled up.
> 
> 2. Wear them with bootcut jeans - that will definitely be a tomboy look.
> 
> 3.  I would wear them with slouchy socks, leggings, and a big cardigan like the Infinity over it.  That's a fun weekend look.
> 
> 4.  They might look really cool with a fuller skirt and sweatshirt look - like the look on J.Crew's homepage today.
> 
> That's all I've got - I defer to *DC* for real styling ideas - she's the Queen of J.Crew styling!



Thanks!  Anyone else?  I was thinking with the skinnies or maybe skinny cords but I dunno... they are really out there for me!

What about with Minnie pants?  Would that look stupid?


----------



## Addictista

Love my Tanos said:


> ETA: I've just poked around on the thread and it looks like maybe it's not a link, but that you have to call Customer Service and then ask for the "Help you Find" department. Is that right?



I've only done it once, and when I did I called and they located the item.  I didn't know you could do it online. 



jordanjordan said:


> Thanks!  Anyone else?  I was thinking with the skinnies or maybe skinny cords but I dunno... they are really out there for me!
> 
> What about with Minnie pants?  Would that look stupid?



I know you want other opinions, but with the Minnie pants it would depend on where they hit you because I don't think Minnies would look good rolled.  You would have to try them on and see how they lay in relation to the boot.  Hope this helps.


----------



## MCF

Which cardigans do you girls have? I always wear my black terry Juicy jacket over everything and I want to branch out to some J. Crew cardigans.  I have the jackie cardigan already but I want something longer/warmer. Which ones do you think go best with casual clothes like a tee and jeans?


----------



## DC-Cutie

MCF said:


> Which cardigans do you girls have? I always wear my black terry Juicy jacket over everything and I want to branch out to some J. Crew cardigans.  I have the jackie cardigan already but I want something longer/warmer. Which ones do you think go best with casual clothes like a tee and jeans?



I adore the Infinity Cardigans: http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/sweaters/merino/PRDOVR~27925/27925.jsp

The jackie is cute, but like you, sometimes you just want something longer.  The infinity has a nice weight to it, no bulky but not sheer.


----------



## MCF

thanks DC! What about the Eden cardigan? Does anyone have one of those?


----------



## DC-Cutie

MCF said:


> thanks DC! What about the Eden cardigan? Does anyone have one of those?



that's a new sweater, I believe it's taking the place of the Infinity.  Seems to look the same, made of Merino wool and has the same 14-gauge knit. But, I haven't seen it in stores.


----------



## jordanjordan

DC-Cutie said:


> that's a new sweater, I believe it's taking the place of the Infinity.  Seems to look the same, made of Merino wool and has the same 14-gauge knit. But, I haven't seen it in stores.



I tried it on this weekend at my store, and it seems a little shorter than the Infinity.  I actually like it better.  I didn't buy an infinity because the sweater and arms seemed ridiculously long, but I plan to buy an eden.  I am going to go with the light gray just to throw on with anything!


----------



## jordanjordan

Here is a picture of me with Minnies and desert boots (and the Quincy tartan shirt- SO cute).  What do you think?  I really want to keep these shoes but they were expensive (100) and I feel like I'm having to work too hard to make them work.  I always have a really hard time finding shoes to wear in the winter aside from flat boots over jeans because I can't wear heels and my feet get cold (and look weird) in flats.


----------



## Love my Tanos

Love my Tanos said:


> *Why can I not find the "help you find" button/link on their website?? Am I blind? I know I've read about it, but all I see is the "help" link, where among other things they offer to track down an item if you use the red phone in stores.
> 
> ETA: I've just poked around on the thread and it looks like maybe it's not a link, but that you have to call Customer Service and then ask for the "Help you Find" department. Is that right?




*Just wanted to say that you do have to call Customer Service. I asked for the HYF dept but the man who took the call initially wound up finding what I needed without having to transfer me. They take your CC info and send you an email to let you know when they've found your item in the store. Mine (the Poppy King lipstick) was found within an hour, and has shipped out to me already. Yay J Crew!


----------



## Jujuma

jordanjordan said:


> Here is a picture of me with Minnies and desert boots (and the Quincy tartan shirt- SO cute).  What do you think?  I really want to keep these shoes but they were expensive (100) and I feel like I'm having to work too hard to make them work.  I always have a really hard time finding shoes to wear in the winter aside from flat boots over jeans because I can't wear heels and my feet get cold (and look weird) in flats.


I know what you mean, I wear boots all the time. Those look really cute and I think they're very close to a boot so you might wear them a lot(if you're ok with flats, my issue!). One question, are those Minnie's or Pixie's? Or maybe this year's Minnie's? They look so cute on you and that's not how my Minnie's fit(it is how my Pixie's fit and now I'm wondering about the fit of all my pants, ugh). I love the shoes though.


----------



## jordanjordan

Jujuma said:


> I know what you mean, I wear boots all the time. Those look really cute and I think they're very close to a boot so you might wear them a lot(if you're ok with flats, my issue!). One question, are those Minnie's or Pixie's? Or maybe this year's Minnie's? They look so cute on you and that's not how my Minnie's fit(it is how my Pixie's fit and now I'm wondering about the fit of all my pants, ugh). I love the shoes though.



They are Minnie's, I bought them last fall.  The Pixies didn't look very good on me, and were really really long even though I am 5'9"!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I like  *Addictista's* suggestions.  The minnie pants seem to dressy (even though you can dress them down) with those booties.  

I've got a similar pair, I think they're from Land's end.  Wear them with slouchy jeans or mini skirts with knee socks (reminds me of being in school).


----------



## IrisCole

Arriving today: the JCrew Wool / Cashmere Icon trench! I can't wait!


----------



## jordanjordan

DC-Cutie said:


> I like  *Addictista's* suggestions.  The minnie pants seem to dressy (even though you can dress them down) with those booties.
> 
> I've got a similar pair, I think they're from Land's end.  Wear them with slouchy jeans or mini skirts with knee socks (reminds me of being in school).



THanks!  I am just struggling to find shoes to wear with my minnie pants so I was trying to make it work.  They look ridiculous with ballet flats on me and I don't wear heels so that is about all I have unfortunately.

I don't wear skirts really and I don't own slouchy jeans so maybe I should take the boots back.  They are so cute but I just can't figure out any outfits!


----------



## ellacoach

Found this on the website today and I want want want it! The Academy coat


----------



## nauticalstar

DC-Cutie said:


> I like  *Addictista's* suggestions.  The minnie pants seem to dressy (even though you can dress them down) with those booties.
> 
> I've got a similar pair, I think they're from Land's end.  Wear them with slouchy jeans or mini skirts with knee socks (reminds me of being in school).



DC-Cutie, is it you who has a personal shopper at Georgetown? I just found out I got hired for a new job! Its sort of on the casual end of business casual, and I'll be needing some new clothes- mostly pants/skirts. I am hopeless, but I'm afraid of getting a random SA who talks me into impractical clothes. So I was wondering if you could hook me up with some competent help


----------



## cjy

Has anyone seen the metalic jaquard top? If so any thoughts?


----------



## jordanjordan

nauticalstar said:


> DC-Cutie, is it you who has a personal shopper at Georgetown? I just found out I got hired for a new job! Its sort of on the casual end of business casual, and I'll be needing some new clothes- mostly pants/skirts. I am hopeless, but I'm afraid of getting a random SA who talks me into impractical clothes. So I was wondering if you could hook me up with some competent help



I LOVE the Georgetown store.  It is my favorite out of all the ones I've been to.  I live 3 hours away but sometimes DH and I drive up there for some shopping!  All of the SAs there are really, great!


----------



## nauticalstar

jordanjordan said:


> I LOVE the Georgetown store.  It is my favorite out of all the ones I've been to.  I live 3 hours away but sometimes DH and I drive up there for some shopping!  All of the SAs there are really, great!



 I am planning to go next week during the day sometime, so hopefully I can get a couple of new outfits! Figure I may as well avoid the weekend traffic!


----------



## choozen1ne

http://www.jcrew.com/browse/popup_s...)&quality=88&profile=jpeg&isFeatureColor=true
I got this a couple a of weeks ago and I can't wait to wear it  , the color is really pretty and its more berry color than the plum pea coat from 08  
I like that this one is on stadium cloth , my other 3 Jcrew pea coats are all the wool blend


----------



## saira1214

ellacoach said:


> Found this on the website today and I want want want it! The Academy coat


 
Me too! It is super cute!! I also want that Alpaca and leather jacket that sold out in 5 mins!!


----------



## saira1214

cjy said:


> Has anyone seen the metalic jaquard top? If so any thoughts?


 I tried this on in my regular size 2 and it was a bit tight in the bust and in the waist for me.  I am size 32D and wear a size 2/4 in pants.  I didn't get a chance to try on the size 4, but I will go back because it really is cute in person!


----------



## cjy

saira1214 said:


> I tried this on in my regular size 2 and it was a bit tight in the bust and in the waist for me. I am size 32D and wear a size 2/4 in pants. I didn't get a chance to try on the size 4, but I will go back because it really is cute in person!


 Thank you so much! I really like it!


----------



## cakegirl

Has anyone seen the shutterbug dress in real life?

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/dresses/solid/PRDOVR~49394/49394.jsp

It look like it would be great for throwing on with boots and looking pulled together. I know it is on sale in the stores but I want a review before I drive out to our store in the 'burbs.


----------



## Gojiberry

Has anyone tried on their majesty coat?
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/outerwear/wool/PRDOVR~49360/49360.jsp


----------



## DC-Cutie

cakegirl said:


> Has anyone seen the shutterbug dress in real life?
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/dresses/solid/PRDOVR~49394/49394.jsp
> 
> It look like it would be great for throwing on with boots and looking pulled together. I know it is on sale in the stores but I want a review before I drive out to our store in the 'burbs.



I purchased it recently and tried it on with boots, it super cute and very comfortable.


----------



## calipsych

Hi everyone! I've been reading through this thread today and it is so informative! I was wondering if anyone happens to know if the J Crew Cece flats tend to go on sale at any particular time? I was thinking of ordering the patent toe in warm taupe (I just love the nude color, it would go with everything!), but thought I might wait if you ladies knew they generally go on sale quickly. Thanks so much!


----------



## jordanjordan

calipsych said:


> Hi everyone! I've been reading through this thread today and it is so informative! I was wondering if anyone happens to know if the J Crew Cece flats tend to go on sale at any particular time? I was thinking of ordering the patent toe in warm taupe (I just love the nude color, it would go with everything!), but thought I might wait if you ladies knew they generally go on sale quickly. Thanks so much!



The shoes don't usually go on sale quickly.  They will eventually go on sale, but it could be months.

The Cece flats are great, though!  I have a black pair and really like them.  They are comfortable and cute.


----------



## MissBrooklynUSA

Hi ladies, hoping to get some advice.  I've been looking for a puffer coat that is reasonably attractive and not a fortune to help get me through those really rough NYC winter days.  I have a North Face Arctic jacket, so incredibly warm but it's just too bulky.  I'm considering the JCrew puffer - simple and I like that it has a belt, which helps give it some shape.  Does anyone have a JCrew puffer - it is super warm?  Also, any idea when this could go on sale or when JCrew may offer a discount on ouerwear?  I hate paying full price : )  Thanks very much in advance for any advice!


----------



## DC-Cutie

MissBrooklynUSA said:


> Hi ladies, hoping to get some advice. I've been looking for a puffer coat that is reasonably attractive and not a fortune to help get me through those really rough NYC winter days. I have a North Face Arctic jacket, so incredibly warm but it's just too bulky. I'm considering the JCrew puffer - simple and I like that it has a belt, which helps give it some shape. Does anyone have a JCrew puffer - it is super warm? Also, any idea when this could go on sale or when JCrew may offer a discount on ouerwear? I hate paying full price : ) Thanks very much in advance for any advice!


 
Since the fall/winter is just approaching, the coats won't be on sale for a while.  But, keep your eye out for emails or in this thread for coupon codes.

I really like the puffer coats for a few reasons:
- they keep you pretty warm, but really light (I've had other brands in the past and find them to be a bit heavy).  Easy to layer with as well
- the belt or tie option - give a nice shape, something that others lack.
- also like the color options.  don't know about you, but I get tired of the same old black, grey or brown outterwear in the fall/winter.  I like color


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

MissBrooklynUSA said:


> Hi ladies, hoping to get some advice. I've been looking for a puffer coat that is reasonably attractive and not a fortune to help get me through those really rough NYC winter days. I have a North Face Arctic jacket, so incredibly warm but it's just too bulky. I'm considering the JCrew puffer - simple and I like that it has a belt, which helps give it some shape. Does anyone have a JCrew puffer - it is super warm? Also, any idea when this could go on sale or when JCrew may offer a discount on ouerwear? I hate paying full price : ) Thanks very much in advance for any advice!


 
I have a puffer coat from JCrew bought about 6 or 7 years ago, it's my warmest puffer coat. The styles have changed a little bit, but I doubt that the material have changed much. I bought mine at end of season in Feb/March sale. I don't think coats would be going on sale soon.


----------



## DC-Cutie

30% off seclect sweaters:

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/sweaters.jsp


----------



## saira1214

Ok, am I crazy? There was a alpaca jacket with leather sleeves, right? Why can't I find it anywhere now? Did any buy this?


----------



## yellow08

saira1214 said:


> Ok, am I crazy? There was a alpaca jacket with leather sleeves, right? Why can't I find it anywhere now? Did any buy this?


You're not crazy. I'm remember seeing this online too.


----------



## calipsych

jordanjordan said:


> The shoes don't usually go on sale quickly.  They will eventually go on sale, but it could be months.
> 
> The Cece flats are great, though!  I have a black pair and really like them.  They are comfortable and cute.




Great, thanks so much for your help. I just love the nude color!! One last question for you ladies, which do you prefer: 

The nude cece flats: http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_...5&bmSubmit=edit_cart_item&bmUID=1316482281255

Nude patent leather darby loafer: http://www.jcrew.com/womens_special...l~mode+matchallany~~~~~darby loafer/49252.jsp

Any thoughts of which you like more?? Thanks !


----------



## ithwl

I prefer the first, the second pair seems a bit more mature than what I desire.



calipsych said:


> Great, thanks so much for your help. I just love the nude color!! One last question for you ladies, which do you prefer:
> 
> The nude cece flats: http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_...5&bmSubmit=edit_cart_item&bmUID=1316482281255
> 
> Nude patent leather darby loafer: http://www.jcrew.com/womens_special_sizes/size512shoes/size5/PRDOVR~49252/99102444724/ENE~1+2+3+22+4294967294+20~~~0~15~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~darby%20loafer/49252.jsp
> 
> Any thoughts of which you like more?? Thanks !


----------



## talldrnkofwater

J.Crew has brought back the bubble necklaces.  I remember it was quite a frenzy in the other message boards that I visit.  I never got one because the price was too high.  Now I have a ton, but none from J.crew.  Maybe if they go on sale I'll take the plunge. 
http://www.jcrew.com/womens-jewelry.jsp


----------



## MCF

I just ordered the eden cardigan. it says to dry clean it but i heard you don't really need to dry clean things unless it says "dry clean only" on the tag. How do you all wash your J.Crew cardigans?


----------



## DC-Cutie

MCF said:


> I just ordered the eden cardigan. it says to dry clean it but i heard you don't really need to dry clean things unless it says "dry clean only" on the tag. How do you all wash your J.Crew cardigans?


 
The eden is merino wool, so I dry clean.  But, I dry clean just about everything - I'm lazy and scared I'll mess up something


----------



## choozen1ne

Is the sweater sale going on in the stores too? I think I may pick a couple of Eden and Tippi sweaters hopefully I can use my student discount too


----------



## surlygirl

saira1214 said:


> Ok, am I crazy? There was a alpaca jacket with leather sleeves, right? Why can't I find it anywhere now? Did any buy this?



is this the jacket? it's gorgeous!

http://www.jcrew.com/browse/multi_p...older_id=2534374302039778&bmUID=1316602813770


----------



## saira1214

surlygirl said:


> is this the jacket? it's gorgeous!
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/browse/multi_p...older_id=2534374302039778&bmUID=1316602813770


 

yep, that's it! thanks!!


----------



## Trayler

Just fell in love with J Crew! I went into a store yesterday and picked up a few Eden cardi's and some sweaters and long sleeve tees.


----------



## Talinder

Has anyone tried/own the Valentina Patent Pumps? If so I'd like to get sizing information. Thanks.
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_special_sizes/size512shoes/size5/PRDOVR~49132/99102442025/ENE~1+2+3+22+4294967294+20~~~0~15~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~valentina/49132.jsp


----------



## chessmont

I have them and they run TTS for me, anyway - in pointed toes or pumps or European-sized shoes I almost always take a the equivalent of a 10. My feet are on the large end of a 9.5...  the shoes don't run narrow either, IMO

So, I have the 10's


----------



## Talinder

Thanks so much, chessmont!


----------



## boxermomof2

Has anyone see the grape color hacking jacket in person?

I pre-ordered the Ocean color yesterday. I fell in love with it in the catalog. I love the bright colors! I was wondering if the grape is bright in person. I'm also considering the vibrant flame. I'm looking for bright color  jacket to wear with jeans.


----------



## DC-Cutie

New Markdowns in-store!!


----------



## susa

may i ask something about jcrew please:

last time I was in the us, I bought quite a lot of stuff at jcrew, also 6 tank tops, size s, cotton 
I assumed that they run true to size, they did, but only for a few hours

after wearing them for a few hours (and they just fit, they are not tight at all , just fit ) they get biiiig , they stretch out and get so loose , like a size xl 

it is impossible for me to wear them , because they completely loose their shape just after a few hours

do you think i can return them ?? i have not kept the receipt ...
at least I would like to show them their tanks , they are completely useless, even if worn under another shirt or cardi 

ironically the tanks are called "the perfect fit tank"


thanks for your opinion


----------



## yellow08

DC-Cutie said:


> New Markdowns in-store!!



_I knoow!!!!!_
I didn't do much damage only:
-Maritime blazer
-Lucinda blouse in vibrant flame


----------



## katheryn

I stopped by the store today and picked up the cotton stripe-breaker sweater in navy and champagne and the cotton zip cable sweater in navy. They were both marked down to $29.99. I am hoping they keep up the trend of doing a percentage off of a certain category and that the next deal is on jackets!


----------



## GelTea

More info on the Elodie blouse for this thread since I didn't see too much on it (and it is on sale! Love sillk shirts for at a reasonable price).

Tried on the Elodie blouse and wanted to check out graffitti green in person. As another poster mentioned, it isn't as dark in person because of the "washed" finished, and I decided against it because I want a green top in a vibrant, Kelly hue. The paradise blue is a pretty, periwinkle blue, i.e., with purple undertones. Didn't like the washed finish on this one too. 

On the other hand, I thought the vintage champagne was GORGEOUS. It is a creamy but not beige white, and the sueded finish doesn't show up on the shirt visually though you can feel it in the texture. I will try to catch this one hopefully with an extra % off because I don't think it will last long with me being stain-free. :shame:

As far as sizing, I have a Blythe blouse in a size 8 and usually wear a Medium, but the Elodie blouse was perfect for me in a Small, and I do _not_ wear my shirts fitted. I appreciate that it is a bit longer than the Blythe, which occassionally gets untucked when I wear pants that sit right above the hips.


----------



## calipsych

Does anyone have experience with the Lady Day coat and its sizing?? I've been searching online but there seem to be conflicting reports as to whether it runs tight or true to size. I am 5' 4", approx 125lbs, 26 waist, 32c bust. Any thoughts as to whether a 2 or 4 would be a better fit for me? 
Also, any thoughts as to whether the deep poppy (bright deep red) is too bright for winter? 
Thanks ladies!!


----------



## KBear

calipsych said:


> Does anyone have experience with the Lady Day coat and its sizing?? I've been searching online but there seem to be conflicting reports as to whether it runs tight or true to size. I am 5' 4", approx 125lbs, 26 waist, 32c bust. Any thoughts as to whether a 2 or 4 would be a better fit for me?
> Also, any thoughts as to whether the deep poppy (bright deep red) is too bright for winter?
> Thanks ladies!!



The Lady Day runs small, especially in the chest and shoulders.

I normally wear a 6 at J Crew but bought a Lady Day in an 8 and it just buttons up. No layering big sweaters with that coat for me.


----------



## MichelleD

calipsych said:


> Does anyone have experience with the Lady Day coat and its sizing?? I've been searching online but there seem to be conflicting reports as to whether it runs tight or true to size. I am 5' 4", approx 125lbs, 26 waist, 32c bust. Any thoughts as to whether a 2 or 4 would be a better fit for me?
> Also, any thoughts as to whether the deep poppy (bright deep red) is too bright for winter?
> Thanks ladies!!



I'm 5'2, 118lbs, 32C as well and I have the lady day in a size 4. I am not a size 4 in anything else from JCrew and I couldn't not get a blazer on under this coat without suffocating. hth


----------



## jordanjordan

calipsych said:


> Does anyone have experience with the Lady Day coat and its sizing?? I've been searching online but there seem to be conflicting reports as to whether it runs tight or true to size. I am 5' 4", approx 125lbs, 26 waist, 32c bust. Any thoughts as to whether a 2 or 4 would be a better fit for me?
> Also, any thoughts as to whether the deep poppy (bright deep red) is too bright for winter?
> Thanks ladies!!



Depends what you will be wearing under it.  If you just want to wear a sweater and one layer, I would probably go with your usual size.  If you want to wear lots of layers, go up.  I find the arms to be tight on this, but nothing else.  Also, I like my coats to be very tailored looking so I always err on the side of too small because I find big coats to look sloppy.


----------



## carlarp

As of 7:47 am EST 9/26/2011, the Jazzy Purple in Size 6 is available. Not sure how many.  I was able to order the size 8 this morning. Last week, I saw a few size 12s that were stocked.

Looks like I grabbed the last size 8 for now, but the the size 6 is still there until someone grabs it.







The size 8 snagged this morning!


----------



## yellow08

*Extra 30% off Final Sale!*


----------



## carlarp

10:22 am 9/26/2011 - Jazzy Purple No.2 in size 6 sold. No more available showing on the website at the moment.

BTW, I contacted J Crew two different times expressing to bring back the Jazzy Purple. I told them I thought it is a wonderful and popular color that folks want online, but no availability.  To having this "wool" skirt through the summer doesn't usually trigger people to say I want to have it.  Last year at this time the Bright Delilah was available, why not the Jazzy Purple.  I think if enough people contact them they will put it back out there more mainstream, and hope that you get it.


----------



## Dukeprincess

carlarp said:


> As of 7:47 am EST 9/26/2011, the Jazzy Purple in Size 6 is available. Not sure how many.  I was able to order the size 8 this morning. Last week, I saw a few size 12s that were stocked.
> 
> Looks like I grabbed the last size 8 for now, but the the size 6 is still there until someone grabs it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The size 8 snagged this morning!



I saw this too late!  I needed that 6!


----------



## scarlette1969

What ever happened to the live chat that used to pop up on the website?  I was hoping I could get them to do the "we will find it for you" - last time I tried, they would not do it if the item was on sale.  But I thought I'd do it again and maybe get lucky this time


----------



## carlarp

I am sorry that you missed it.  I know you would have loved to have grabbed that one while it was still available.  There may be other opportunities.  They have to know this is the most popular color according to so much talk and reviews - not sure why they are holding back.  I will keep an eye out for you if I see another 6 ok?



Dukeprincess said:


> I saw this too late!  I needed that 6!


----------



## Dukeprincess

carlarp said:


> I am sorry that you missed it.  I know you would have loved to have grabbed that one while it was still available.  There may be other opportunities.  They have to know this is the most popular color according to so much talk and reviews - not sure why they are holding back.  I will keep an eye out for you if I see another 6 ok?



Thank you!


----------



## cjy

scarlette1969 said:


> What ever happened to the live chat that used to pop up on the website? I was hoping I could get them to do the "we will find it for you" - last time I tried, they would not do it if the item was on sale. But I thought I'd do it again and maybe get lucky this time


So funny how they are ALWAYS there when YOU DO NOT NEED THEM! However, when I have, NO ONE IS THERE!!!!!!


----------



## queenofshopping

does anyone have any fit/sizing info regarding the fisherman sweater? also the poncho hoodie? I am tiny on top- and tend to buy ALL of my clothes oversized (which drives my BFF, DD & SA's insane-but can't seem to stop myself)... i am 5'7" and am small everywhere except for my hips which are curvy in comparison (i admittedly have body dysmorphia) ...have been shopping JCrew for decades, and tend to always order up a size when on line... it is a terrible habit, and tend to not really care when items are super slouchy roomy from JCrew- as i primarily only wear my JCrew items for lounge wear/ around the house and errands/ when i am feeling lazy...however, i have ordered chunkier knit sweaters in the past that are just plain absurdly too large, and i never wear them... strangely, certain styles and knits do not look as obviously ginormous on me when i size up as opposed to certain chunky/ more substantial knits... am on the fence with sizing-on an order i am about to place, and am wanting to wear the fisherman sweaters as "sweatshirts"... and wonder how the fit is? any info is much appreciated.


----------



## calipsych

MichelleD said:


> I'm 5'2, 118lbs, 32C as well and I have the lady day in a size 4. I am not a size 4 in anything else from JCrew and I couldn't not get a blazer on under this coat without suffocating. hth



Thank you both for your opinions! I think it sounds like I need to size up at least a size then! Thank you


----------



## ShoeLover

I wanted that purple pencil skirt too  Such a beautiful color.


----------



## calipsych

jordanjordan said:


> Depends what you will be wearing under it.  If you just want to wear a sweater and one layer, I would probably go with your usual size.  If you want to wear lots of layers, go up.  I find the arms to be tight on this, but nothing else.  Also, I like my coats to be very tailored looking so I always err on the side of too small because I find big coats to look sloppy.



Thank you, I hadn't thought of that...I agree with you, I really like the tailored look as well! I am working in wisconsin right now and traveling back home to Los Angeles from time to time, so I really don't know the fall/winters out here, but they sounds severe, so I might need to layer a bit. Oh goodness...which size to get!! I'm just not sure...


----------



## DC-Cutie

The gates of all things wonderful from J. Crew has opened.  My requests have been heard and granted.  

Back history:  In '08 J. Crew made the most fabulous blazer ever, The Lexington.  It came in array of colors, the cut was beautiful, lovely buttons, the contrasting piping made them really stand out and the fabric content was PERFECT!  I purchased them in every color - black, grey, yellow, pink, orange and blue (I have issues, don't judge me ).  This became one of the top selling blazers of all time.  Over the years blazers have come and gone, but none have come close to The Lexington.

Fast forward Fall '11: I open the catalog and to my delight, The Hacking Blazer has made me smile:





For some reason, I didn't care for the first run of The Hacking, it swallowed me, was really boxy and the fabric seemed hard (Tweed and Herringbone).  The fit isn't flattering.  However, the next run seems to be a little more fitted, fabric content is much better (Double Serge Wool) and the contrasting piping gives a nice silhouette.

So if you're looking for a nice blazer this season and for seasons to come, this would be it!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

DC-Cutie said:


> The gates of all things wonderful from J. Crew has opened. My requests have been heard and granted.
> 
> Back history: In '08 J. Crew made the most fabulous blazer ever, The Lexington. It came in array of colors, the cut was beautiful, lovely buttons, the contrasting piping made them really stand out and the fabric content was PERFECT! I purchased them in every color - black, grey, yellow, pink, orange and blue (I have issues, don't judge me ). This became one of the top selling blazers of all time. Over the years blazers have come and gone, but none have come close to The Lexington.
> 
> Fast forward Fall '11: I open the catalog and to my delight, The Hacking Blazer has made me smile:
> View attachment 1494224
> View attachment 1494225
> View attachment 1494226
> 
> 
> For some reason, I didn't care for the first run of The Hacking, it swallowed me, was really boxy and the fabric seemed hard (Tweed and Herringbone). The fit isn't flattering. However, the next run seems to be a little more fitted, fabric content is much better (Double Serge Wool) and the contrasting piping gives a nice silhouette.
> 
> So if you're looking for a nice blazer this season and for seasons to come, this would be it!


 
I have been wanting to buy one of these, just can't decide grey or black?
I want to recreat the Balenciaga look from fall 2007, wear it with a fury collar!


----------



## phiphi

DC-Cutie said:


> The gates of all things wonderful from J. Crew has opened.  My requests have been heard and granted.
> 
> Back history:  In '08 J. Crew made the most fabulous blazer ever, The Lexington.  It came in array of colors, the cut was beautiful, lovely buttons, the contrasting piping made them really stand out and the fabric content was PERFECT!  I purchased them in every color - black, grey, yellow, pink, orange and blue (I have issues, don't judge me ).  This became one of the top selling blazers of all time.  Over the years blazers have come and gone, but none have come close to The Lexington.
> 
> Fast forward Fall '11: I open the catalog and to my delight, The Hacking Blazer has made me smile:
> View attachment 1494224
> View attachment 1494225
> View attachment 1494226
> 
> 
> For some reason, I didn't care for the first run of The Hacking, it swallowed me, was really boxy and the fabric seemed hard (Tweed and Herringbone).  The fit isn't flattering.  However, the next run seems to be a little more fitted, fabric content is much better (Double Serge Wool) and the contrasting piping gives a nice silhouette.
> 
> So if you're looking for a nice blazer this season and for seasons to come, this would be it!



DC, thanks for the review! have you seen the yellow combination IRL? wondering what the shade is, more mustard or lemon..


----------



## talldrnkofwater

DC-Cutie said:


> The gates of all things wonderful from J. Crew has opened. My requests have been heard and granted.
> 
> Back history: In '08 J. Crew made the most fabulous blazer ever, The Lexington. It came in array of colors, the cut was beautiful, lovely buttons, the contrasting piping made them really stand out and the fabric content was PERFECT! I purchased them in every color - black, grey, yellow, pink, orange and blue (I have issues, don't judge me ). This became one of the top selling blazers of all time. Over the years blazers have come and gone, but none have come close to The Lexington.
> 
> Fast forward Fall '11: I open the catalog and to my delight, The Hacking Blazer has made me smile:
> View attachment 1494224
> View attachment 1494225
> View attachment 1494226
> 
> 
> For some reason, I didn't care for the first run of The Hacking, it swallowed me, was really boxy and the fabric seemed hard (Tweed and Herringbone). The fit isn't flattering. However, the next run seems to be a little more fitted, fabric content is much better (Double Serge Wool) and the contrasting piping gives a nice silhouette.
> 
> So if you're looking for a nice blazer this season and for seasons to come, this would be it!


 
Oh DC- I have the original Lexington blazer from '08 in gray and its such a beauty!! Its a bit too big for me now, but I still wear it.  I'm going to try this new version.


----------



## jordanjordan

I have quite a few questions and I'll post them separately to make responding easier.

How are the Pixie Pants supposed to look?  I looked through the catalog and picked out outfits I liked and almost all of them revovlved around a tight black pant (either the Saturday or the Pixie) so I bought some.  I am normally a 00/0 and I bought the 0 because DH said the 00 looked more like leggings, but now that I have them home, they seem really big in the crotch and pelvic area so when I walk they are bunchy.  Should I size down?  How tight should they be?


----------



## jordanjordan

Next question:

I am torn between buying a hacking jacket and a schoolboy blazer.  Either one I will go with gray or green and I'll worry about color later, but I'm not sure which is best for me.  I've tried on both and I am so torn!  I love that the hacking jacket is longer and it looks better from the back on me, but it also looks a tad manly on me and my wardrobe already has a very masculine feel (desert boots, lots of perfect shirts, typical "man" colors", etc.) and I don't want to take it too far.  I'm afraid the hacking jacket makes me look like I have an Ellen Degeneres type style and that's not what I'm going for.

The schoolboy blazer is a smidge shorter than I would like (I'm 5'9", so it is pretty cropped), but it is more feminine and goes better with tee shirts.

I am trying to revamp my wardrobe but I wear mostly button ups, perfect tees, stripe tees, and jeans.  I am very casual and want to remain that way, but I'd like to take it up a notch.


----------



## jordanjordan

Final question:

Has anyone tried the high waisted cords?  I bought them in my normal size but I don't know how to get rid of the dreaded "camel toe".  I tried them on even in a size up, and it was even more exaggerated with lots of bunching at the hip and butt.  Is this just normal for high wasted pants?

Also, on a related note, do they normally come out with different colors of cords later in the season?  I really want olive cords, but I would much prefer matchsticks.

Thanks all!


----------



## DC-Cutie

jordanjordan said:


> Next question:
> 
> I am torn between buying a hacking jacket and a schoolboy blazer.  Either one I will go with gray or green and I'll worry about color later, but I'm not sure which is best for me.  I've tried on both and I am so torn!  I love that the hacking jacket is longer and it looks better from the back on me, but it also looks a tad manly on me and my wardrobe already has a very masculine feel (desert boots, lots of perfect shirts, typical "man" colors", etc.) and I don't want to take it too far.  I'm afraid the hacking jacket makes me look like I have an Ellen Degeneres type style and that's not what I'm going for.
> 
> The schoolboy blazer is a smidge shorter than I would like (I'm 5'9", so it is pretty cropped), but it is more feminine and goes better with tee shirts.
> 
> I am trying to revamp my wardrobe but I wear mostly button ups, perfect tees, stripe tees, and jeans.  I am very casual and want to remain that way, but I'd like to take it up a notch.



As I posted earlier, I don't really care for the solid color hacking (tweed or herringbone), they are boxy.  The new ones with contrasting piping are more flattering.  

With that said, have you tried the schoolboy blazer in 'tall'?  They may provide the shaping and length you desire, without looking to masculine.


----------



## jordanjordan

DC-Cutie said:


> As I posted earlier, I don't really care for the solid color hacking (tweed or herringbone), they are boxy.  The new ones with contrasting piping are more flattering.
> 
> With that said, have you tried the schoolboy blazer in 'tall'?  They may provide the shaping and length you desire, without looking to masculine.



I actually didn't find the solid hacking jacket to be boxy on me, so maybe it worked better for my shape?  I find the schoolboy to be more boxy on me.  I am slightly bigger on the bottom than the top so maybe that had something to do with it.  Both look fine on me it's just they are so different looks wise that I am torn and not sure what to do.  I guess I could get them both but I rarely wear a blazer so probably not the best idea.

That is a great idea- unfortunately I'm a 0/00 and the smallest they make in tall is a 2.


----------



## boxermomof2

jordanjordan said:


> I actually didn't find the solid hacking jacket to be boxy on me, so maybe it worked better for my shape?  I find the schoolboy to be more boxy on me.  I am slightly bigger on the bottom than the top so maybe that had something to do with it.



Same here. I just received the hacking herringbone in flame and the fit is perfect on me. I'm busty with a small waist, when I button the jacket it hugs my figure. I'm so happy I ordered it in ocean too!

This fashion blog convinced me that I need the flame jacket.  I love this look!

http://atlantic-pacific.blogspot.com/2011/08/prime.html


----------



## cjy

boxermomof2 said:


> Same here. I just received the hacking herringbone in flame and the fit is perfect on me. I'm busty with a small waist, when I button the jacket it hugs my figure. I'm so happy I ordered it in ocean too!
> 
> This fashion blog convinced me that I need the flame jacket.  I love this look!
> 
> http://atlantic-pacific.blogspot.com/2011/08/prime.html


 I can see why! She looks terriffic! love her shoes, too.


----------



## boxermomof2

cjy said:


> I can see why! She looks terriffic! love her shoes, too.



I too love her shoes, and the necklace is TDF!
The flame color jacket is fun! I'm pairing mine with some jeans and my Alexander Wang leopard mules.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I love that jacket, that's one of the Lexingtons from '08, it actually crosses over to button instead of straight down.  Give a really nice twist on a classic jacket.


----------



## boxermomof2

The flame color is really gorgeous in person, the color really pops. I'm so happy I pulled the trigger on that color. It's going to be a fun piece in my wardrobe.


----------



## yellow08

DC-Cutie said:


> The gates of all things wonderful from J. Crew has opened.  My requests have been heard and granted.
> 
> Back history:  In '08 *J. Crew made the most fabulous blazer ever, The Lexington.*  It came in array of colors, the cut was beautiful, lovely buttons, the contrasting piping made them really stand out and the fabric content was PERFECT!  I purchased them in every color - black, grey, yellow, pink, orange and blue (I have issues, don't judge me ).  This became one of the top selling blazers of all time.  Over the years blazers have come and gone, but none have come close to The Lexington.
> 
> Fast forward Fall '11: I open the catalog and to my delight, The Hacking Blazer has made me smile:
> View attachment 1494224
> View attachment 1494225
> View attachment 1494226
> 
> 
> For some reason, I didn't care for the first run of The Hacking, it swallowed me, was really boxy and the fabric seemed hard (Tweed and Herringbone).  The fit isn't flattering.  However, the next run seems to be a little more fitted, fabric content is much better (Double Serge Wool) and the contrasting piping gives a nice silhouette.
> 
> So if you're looking for a nice blazer this season and for seasons to come, this would be it!



^I agree DC!!!

I really want the _yellow_ one  however,  I have the cream with yellow stripe from 07' and I can't really justify it. Maybe, I will get the gray/white 11' version.


----------



## yellow08

I also received the Baked Citron Cafe Capri Wool pants and I'm trying to decide if I want to keep them or not. The material isn't as hard as I thought once I tried them on. However, I have the red ones coming soon-Oct 17th and I'm not sure if I want to keep both pair. $250 on only 2 pairs of pants seems a bit "crazy"ush:


----------



## DC-Cutie

yellow08 said:


> ^I agree DC!!!
> 
> I really want the _yellow_ one  however, I have the cream with yellow stripe from 07' and I can't really justify it. *Maybe, I will get the gray/white 11' version*.


 
Yes!!!  The grey white is on it's way to me


----------



## Addictista

I just put in an order but nothing exciting.  I got the Pixie pants (which will most likely be too big and I will end up returning them) and some shirts.  I am on backorder for the merino boyfriend sweatshirt which is the only piece I'm excited about.  I also got the Natasha top and the Greta wedges on sale.


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^I love my Pixie pants, but I did go down 2 sizes! I wear them all the time.  I got the cropped pixie and they are to my ankles and I am 5'8!


----------



## Chanel 0407

Which color pixie pants to you get?  I love them!!!



Addictista said:


> I just put in an order but nothing exciting. I got the Pixie pants (which will most likely be too big and I will end up returning them) and some shirts. I am on backorder for the merino boyfriend sweatshirt which is the only piece I'm excited about. I also got the Natasha top and the Greta wedges on sale.


----------



## MCF

I got my eden cardigan the other day.  Instead of dry cleaning it I hand washed it and it turned out great. I love it!


----------



## Trayler

MCF said:


> I got my eden cardigan the other day.  Instead of dry cleaning it I hand washed it and it turned out great. I love it!


I love the Eden Cardi too...I have 4 of them. I was nervous about washing them but maybe I can try now.What kind of soap did you use?


----------



## fshnonmymind

*Addictista*, I hope you sized down in the merino boyfriend sweatshirt. I did a review of that on my blog and it is really boxy and big!!


----------



## Addictista

Chanel 0407 said:


> Which color pixie pants to you get?  I love them!!!



Black and I really hope they'll fit me.  I'm super small and had to get my Minnies altered extensively.  The Pixies look more "legging-like" so I'm hoping they'll be tight enough around my legs because I really want them for all my fall looks.

ETA: *Dukeprincess* - I just saw that you had to size down in your Pixies.  Now I'm really worried because there is no down size for me!  Fingers crossed that I can make these work! 

 Thanks to everyone on this thread for all the help and advice!


----------



## Addictista

fshnonmymind said:


> *Addictista*, I hope you sized down in the merino boyfriend sweatshirt. I did a review of that on my blog and it is really boxy and big!!



Thanks for the advice.  I'm the smallest size in J.Crew so there's no sizing down for me.  Sometimes with wool I can do a controlled dryer shrink session, so maybe I'll do that if I need to.  I was planning on wearing the sweater over a tank and with skinnies and hopefully the Pixie pant. I was even thinking of experimenting with it over some of my pencil skirts.  I have to go look at the review on your blog.

ETA:  Okay I just looked at your blog and I'm worried!  I'll post a review here when the sweater comes.  Love your blog btw - I have to add it to my daily internet visit roster. I like how you link to everything you're wearing.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Here is my take on the boyfriend sweater - it was bit big, but I didn't find it boxy.  As with most pieces of clothing, how they look on everyone will vary, because we all have different body shapes.


----------



## Chanel 0407

I ordered a size 2 and they fit perfect.  I usually always take a 2 in all Jcrew pants and the double serge pencil skirts.  I think you will be ok.  Good luck. 



Addictista said:


> Black and I really hope they'll fit me. I'm super small and had to get my Minnies altered extensively. The Pixies look more "legging-like" so I'm hoping they'll be tight enough around my legs because I really want them for all my fall looks.
> 
> ETA: *Dukeprincess* - I just saw that you had to size down in your Pixies. Now I'm really worried because there is no down size for me! Fingers crossed that I can make these work!
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this thread for all the help and advice!


----------



## choozen1ne

I got the Eden cardigan in  bright dahlia and the Tipi sweater in heather dark grape , I tired to resist but I couldn't say no to the purple colors and I love them both such pretty colors !


----------



## jordanjordan

Dukeprincess said:


> ^^I love my Pixie pants, but I did go down 2 sizes! I wear them all the time.  I got the cropped pixie and they are to my ankles and I am 5'8!



Thanks for the info!  I bought the bigger of my usual two sizes and they are fine but I'm worried about stretching since I won't be drying them.  Do they stretch a lot when wearing?  I think I might exchange.

What do you wear shoes wise with cropped pants?  I have some black minnies I have worn a couple of times but I always look stupid in them because it looks out of proportion.  I am 5'9" with long legs so that isn't the issue, but they look weird on me!  I want to make them work!  Ballet flats look absolutely ridiculous, and I don't wear heels, so I am at a loss.  That's why I bought the pixie, because it is normal length.


----------



## Dukeprincess

jordanjordan said:


> Thanks for the info!  I bought the bigger of my usual two sizes and they are fine but I'm worried about stretching since I won't be drying them.  Do they stretch a lot when wearing?  I think I might exchange.
> 
> What do you wear shoes wise with cropped pants?  I have some black minnies I have worn a couple of times but I always look stupid in them because it looks out of proportion.  I am 5'9" with long legs so that isn't the issue, but they look weird on me!  I want to make them work!  Ballet flats look absolutely ridiculous, and I don't wear heels, so I am at a loss.  That's why I bought the pixie, because it is normal length.



They are way better about holding their shape than the Minnie.  I don't have any stretch problems with mine.  I went down sizes because I am curvy but have a small waist.  So I wanted them to actually fit all over, which worked because the pant has so much stretch.  My Minnies have stretched tremendously.

I wear my Pixies with ballet flats and I don't think they look stupid!  I think you are too critical of yourself.   I've also worn them with wedge lace up booties as well and it works out nicely.


----------



## jordanjordan

Dukeprincess said:


> They are way better about holding their shape than the Minnie.  I don't have any stretch problems with mine.  I went down sizes because I am curvy but have a small waist.  So I wanted them to actually fit all over, which worked because the pant has so much stretch.  My Minnies have stretched tremendously.
> 
> I wear my Pixies with ballet flats and I don't think they look stupid!  I think you are too critical of yourself.   I've also worn them with wedge lace up booties as well and it works out nicely.



I thinkt he Pixies look great with ballet flats, it is the Minnies that look weird.  DH says the Minnie hits me at the wrong place and it needs to be longer, so maybe that is why I like the Pixie so much.  They are too big at my waist too and I feel like I'm going to have to pull them up all day.  I am going to try them on again today or tomorrow and figure it all out.  Thanks!!


----------



## MCF

Trayler said:


> I love the Eden Cardi too...I have 4 of them. I was nervous about washing them but maybe I can try now.What kind of soap did you use?



I used my usual detergent (All Free Clear for allergies). I used just a little bit because I was only washing one item.  Now that I know I can hand wash it I think I'm going to get a couple more in different colors!


----------



## Dukeprincess

I love some of the new arrivals!

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_feature/NewArrivals/shirts/PRDOVR~58395/58395.jsp

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_feature/NewArrivals/shirts/PRDOVR~58742/58742.jsp

and my cries for lined wool pants were heard...

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_feature/NewArrivals/pants/PRDOVR~56736/56736.jsp


----------



## boslvuton

Hi ladies!  I need a  suggestion... I've recently come back to jcrew after years of avoiding it (it was basically my uniform during boarding school ) And I completely fell in love with the Hacking jacket in Herringbone (flame).  i loves the fit and color, but unfortunately I found the material too itchy.  Can anyone here suggest another jacket (color isnt an issue, i love everything from brights to neutrals) that might work material wise? (Also I should disclose that im busty)  TIA!


----------



## alouette

Can anyone post any info on this fabulous bag?  I don't see it anywhere in the bags section or in the new arrivals.

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_feature/NewArrivals/teesandknits/PRDOVR~60830/60830.jsp

Would LOVE to hear more about it!  TIA.


----------



## DC-Cutie

alouette said:


> Can anyone post any info on this fabulous bag?  I don't see it anywhere in the bags section or in the new arrivals.
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_feature/NewArrivals/teesandknits/PRDOVR~60830/60830.jsp
> 
> Would LOVE to hear more about it!  TIA.



The link returns to the homepage. Do you have a pic or style number?


----------



## alouette

DC-Cutie said:


> The link returns to the homepage. Do you have a pic or style number?



Hmm, not sure why the link isn't working.  
If you search for...

Luxe sweatshirt
$68.00 item 60830

you should see the red bag.

Thanks so much!


----------



## DC-Cutie

alouette said:


> Hmm, not sure why the link isn't working.
> If you search for...
> 
> Luxe sweatshirt
> $68.00 item 60830
> 
> you should see the red bag.
> 
> Thanks so much!



OK, I see the bag.  You may want to live chat w/Jcrew, send them a link to the sweatshirt.  A rep may be able to help you.  I have a collection catalog in front of me, but I don't even see that bag so it may be something coming in the next roll-out.


----------



## katheryn

Anyone take advantage of 30% off the sale? Tonight is the last night. I think I am going to order the silk elodie blouse in a couple of colors and maybe the origami houndstooth mini. And a couple of pairs of tights to push me over the $175 mark for free shipping.


----------



## alouette

DC-Cutie said:


> OK, I see the bag.  You may want to live chat w/Jcrew, send them a link to the sweatshirt.  A rep may be able to help you.  I have a collection catalog in front of me, but I don't even see that bag so it may be something coming in the next roll-out.



Thanks so much, DC.  Great suggestion.  Off to do that now!


----------



## jordanjordan

Was in the store today and I LOVE the navy and white stripe silk long sleeved blouse- do ya'll think that will make it to sale or should I just buy it?  My store is fully stocked and doesn't look like they have really sold any.  I feel like it has been out for a while and will go on sale soon but I don't want to miss out!

I also bought the hacking jacket so now I am going to try it out at home and see if it works.  I can never tell in the store if something is going to go with what I am imaging in my head!


----------



## chelle232

Anyone seen the Pipe Dream hoodie in store?  Is it the same price as online?


----------



## DC-Cutie

chelle232 said:


> Anyone seen the Pipe Dream hoodie in store?  Is it the same price as online?



link or pic, please..


----------



## chelle232

DC-Cutie said:


> link or pic, please..




Here's the link.  Not sure how to post the pic. 

http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_...302024041&nav_type=PRMNAV&bmUID=1317591358670


----------



## Chanel 0407

I have a question about those you order from the Jcrew website alot.  Did they ever send you something in error that had your name on the shipping label but someone's else's name and address on the invoice / receipt?  I ordered a double serge pencil skirt in the viridian green size 2 and then 1 week later I received the same exact skirt.  Should I just go to the store and return it?  How have you ladies handled this?


----------



## jordanjordan

Chanel 0407 said:


> I have a question about those you order from the Jcrew website alot.  Did they ever send you something in error that had your name on the shipping label but someone's else's name and address on the invoice / receipt?  I ordered a double serge pencil skirt in the viridian green size 2 and then 1 week later I received the same exact skirt.  Should I just go to the store and return it?  How have you ladies handled this?



If you have a store nearby that would probably be the easiest bet.  You could also call customer service (ask for a manager immediately- I had a shipping snafu like this and the regular customer service rep had no clue and told me to give it a few days and call back, same with the next one, I finally asked for a supervisor and it was solved right then), they will just have you ship it back.


----------



## spylove22

I got the betsey sweater yesterday, I wore it at home for 1 hour and it has horrible horrible pilling already under the arms, I can't believe the quality for an $80 sweater. I also got a cashmere sweater for $160, I'm going to test that out too but I'm really disappointed!


----------



## Chanel 0407

Yeahhhh, I found the pluma necklace I wanted on the Jcrew site for $59.99.  It is the silver one but I am still happy.


----------



## DC-Cutie

chelle232 said:


> Anyone seen the Pipe Dream hoodie in store?  Is it the same price as online?



I saw this today, it's the same price in-store. 



alouette said:


> Hmm, not sure why the link isn't working.
> If you search for...
> 
> Luxe sweatshirt
> $68.00 item 60830
> 
> you should see the red bag.
> 
> Thanks so much!



Confined, this is a collection bag. Should hit the floors next roll-out.


----------



## trigirl

spylove22 said:


> I got the betsey sweater yesterday, I wore it at home for 1 hour and it has horrible horrible pilling already under the arms, I can't believe the quality for an $80 sweater. I also got a cashmere sweater for $160, I'm going to test that out too but I'm really disappointed!




I had horrible pilling issues last year with some of my J. Crew sweaters.  I thought it was just the ones with an acrylic blend but it looks like the Betsy is 100% wool.  I really wanted to get the Betsy in a couple of colors but I hate pilling!  I know all sweaters pill some (and the sweater shavers work great on them) but lately it seems like they get bad after just one day and that is not acceptable.  This happens with other brands too.  

I talked to a salesperson about it last week and she said to just bring them back if it gets bad pilling after one use.  It is great that they will take them back but I actually want to find well made sweaters to keep in my wardrobe!


----------



## alouette

DC-Cutie said:


> I saw this today, it's the same price in-store.
> 
> 
> 
> Confined, this is a collection bag. Should hit the floors next roll-out.



Thanks, DC!  Online help said it would be available in November.  Called the biennial bag..??  Can not recall.


----------



## jordanjordan

Okay all, I need help with the one area J.Crew has failed me the last few years- a mid weight jacket.  I LOVE J.Crew's wool coats, and have quite a few, but often times it is not cold enough to wear them here, especially this time of year, and I am at a loss.  I have bought a couple of the unlined jackets (the waxed utility jacket, the matinee trench) and they don't work for me/I don't like them.  They are not comfortable to move around in and they are not much warmer than if I don't put them on.

Any suggestions?  I am looking for something like the above but with a lining of some sort.  Kind of like the warmness of a sherpa hoodie (which I have and love), but not quite so casual.


----------



## DC-Cutie

spylove22 said:


> I got the betsey sweater yesterday, I wore it at home for 1 hour and it has horrible horrible pilling already under the arms, I can't believe the quality for an $80 sweater. I also got a cashmere sweater for $160, I'm going to test that out too but I'm really disappointed!



take it back!  J. Crew's cashmere hasn't been the best quality in the last few years.  They will take it back.  I'm sticking to merino wool, no problems yet.



Chanel 0407 said:


> Yeahhhh, I found the pluma necklace I wanted on the Jcrew site for $59.99.  It is the silver one but I am still happy.



YAYA!!!!  I didn't even know it came in silver


----------



## spylove22

Thanks, I will take it back. I bet the cashmere one will do that too


----------



## chessmont

Interestingly, I have a bunch of the SS cashmere tees from the last collection (not the ones on the site now), and they have held up really well, no pilling...


----------



## Addictista

UPS lost my JCrew package!  I am really upset because while JC is trying to trace it, one of my items (final sale) sold out and another regular priced item went to backorder.  

Today is the second day that they're trying to trace the package. If I don't hear something by the end of the day I'm calling and escalating to a supervisor.  I get that they want to find the package, but as the shipper they can divert the original package back to them if they find it.  I think they should have re-shipped my order on Friday when it became clear that the package was lost.  Oh well, it just means I spend less money in the end.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Addictista said:


> UPS lost my JCrew package! I am really upset because while JC is trying to trace it, one of my items (final sale) sold out and another regular priced item went to backorder.
> 
> Today is the second day that they're trying to trace the package. If I don't hear something by the end of the day I'm calling and escalating to a supervisor. I get that they want to find the package, but as the shipper they can divert the original package back to them if they find it. I think they should have re-shipped my order on Friday when it became clear that the package was lost. Oh well, it just means I spend less money in the end.


 
I think most companies have to trace first, then replace orders.

Also, which items are you looking for?  My local store's back area was stocked with sale items, I may remember seeing what you've ordered.


----------



## Addictista

DC-Cutie said:


> I think most companies have to trace first, then replace orders.
> 
> Also, which items are you looking for?  My local store's back area was stocked with sale items, I may remember seeing what you've ordered.



Checking the local store is a great idea.  It was the sundrenched sweatshirt that sold out in bright dahlia.  Not a big deal because I mainly wear the one I already have to bed and to/from the gym.  The Greta wedges are also on final sale but so far my size is still available.  Fingers crossed that they stay that way for a few days while this gets sorted out.  My Pixie pants are now on backorder, and that's what I'm really upset about.  

In the meantime, I think I'm going to pull the trigger on the Hacking Jacket and an animal print belt.  No matter how upset I get at JC, it's undeniable that their stuff is great.


----------



## DC-Cutie

my store (Georgetowns) had bright dalia - not sure of what size you need, but they had a good supply.

what color pixie pants?

If you call the stores, expain to them that your order was lost in transit, they can apply the 30% off code for you and re-ship.


----------



## Addictista

Really?  Thanks so much DC!  I'm going to call my local store now. It was XXS in bright dahlia and the Pixies were black 00/short.

ETA:  I called the find it line (my local store doesn't have the items) and they're coordinating with the lost package department to get the status of my package and track down the sold out/backordered items from my order.  I have to give JC a good review so far on this one.  Thanks, *DC* for giving me the lead on the local store idea.


----------



## Trayler

spylove22 said:


> I got the betsey sweater yesterday, I wore it at home for 1 hour and it has horrible horrible pilling already under the arms, I can't believe the quality for an $80 sweater. I also got a cashmere sweater for $160, I'm going to test that out too but I'm really disappointed!



Same thing happened to me after one wear...I took it right back. I think their merino wool cardis and sweaters are reliable though...


----------



## cjy

I wore my perfect leopard shirt the other day and I loved it!!! Hubby did as well!!! Although, I did order the metallic jaquard brocade shirt, not so happy with how it looks on me. So, it is going back.


----------



## La Comtesse

cjy said:


> I wore my perfect leopard shirt the other day and I loved it!!! Hubby did as well!!! Although, I did order the metallic jaquard brocade shirt, not so happy with how it looks on me. So, it is going back.


 
Congrats on the leopard perfect shirt.  I liked that a lot but resisted and didn't order it.


----------



## cjy

FYI, I washed it and hung to dry, and I swear it does not even look like I need to iron it. But, I will of course.


----------



## Blue*Rose

Hi Ladies, How's the fit on the eden cardigan? Should I size up for a *slightly* oversized fit or is it already kinda forgiving?


----------



## choozen1ne

I needed an extra large for the infinity cardigan last year and the large in the Eden cardigan fit nice and slim so you want to go up a size if you want looser fit


----------



## Blue*Rose

choozen1ne said:


> I needed an extra large for the infinity cardigan last year and the large in the Eden cardigan fit nice and slim so you want to go up a size if you want looser fit



thanks!


----------



## Dukeprincess

cjy said:


> I wore my perfect leopard shirt the other day and I loved it!!! Hubby did as well!!! Although, I did order the metallic jaquard brocade shirt, not so happy with how it looks on me. So, it is going back.



I have this shirt too and I love it.  Congrats!


----------



## Chanel 0407

DC, what do they have in bright dalia?  That's my favorite color!!!



DC-Cutie said:


> my store (Georgetowns) had bright dalia - not sure of what size you need, but they had a good supply.
> 
> what color pixie pants?
> 
> If you call the stores, expain to them that your order was lost in transit, they can apply the 30% off code for you and re-ship.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Chanel 0407 said:


> DC, what do they have in bright dalia? That's my favorite color!!!


 
Bright dahlia is a lovely color, isn't it.  Just perfect for all seasons. 

Addictista, was looking for the sweatshirt - it's bright and cozy, what more could you ask for?


----------



## Chanel 0407

DC, what specific piece does your store have in BD?  Just wondering maybe I don't have it yet?  LOL  



DC-Cutie said:


> Bright dahlia is a lovely color, isn't it. Just perfect for all seasons.
> 
> Addictista, was looking for the sweatshirt - it's bright and cozy, what more could you ask for?


----------



## Chanel 0407

OMG, nevermind.  I just re-read your post that addictista was looking for.  Geez I'm slow



Chanel 0407 said:


> DC, what specific piece does your store have in BD? Just wondering maybe I don't have it yet? LOL


----------



## saira1214

cjy said:


> I wore my perfect leopard shirt the other day and I loved it!!! Hubby did as well!!! Although, I did order the metallic jaquard brocade shirt, not so happy with how it looks on me. So, it is going back.


 
I really wanted to like the jacquared shirt, but it just didn't look right on me either.


----------



## cjy

saira1214 said:


> I really wanted to like the jacquared shirt, but it just didn't look right on me either.


 Yeah if it were more fitted or something, it just hangs. From the side it looks ok but from the front I look like a sack. Such a shame, it had potential to be great. Love the fabric.


----------



## saira1214

Anyone have the calf hair Darby shoes? 

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_special_sizes/size512shoes/size5/PRDOVR~49078/99102439437/ENE~1+2+3+22+4294967294+20~~~0~15~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~darby/49078.jsp
Are they worth the money? How is the fit? Any balding due to wear? Thanks!


----------



## cjy

I will be in NYC in November and would love to know what store I should go to. Last time I went to the one in Rockefeller Plaza. I saw the one in SO HO but never got to go in. I don't care about the kids selections, wedding or mens, just the best selection for women.
TIA.


----------



## burb3rrylov3r

cjy said:


> I will be in NYC in November and would love to know what store I should go to. Last time I went to the one in Rockefeller Plaza. I saw the one in SO HO but never got to go in. I don't care about the kids selections, wedding or mens, just the best selection for women.
> TIA.



There's a beautiful store near Mesa Grill on 5th Ave, I just checked it's at 91 5th Avenue.


----------



## Jujuma

Anyone know when sale items will go an extra 30% off? Thanks.


----------



## spylove22

So I have an update on the long sleeved cashmere tee, I have worn it and there is hardly any pilling at all, so I think that one isn't going to be too bad in the long run. (tag says it's made from italian cashmere)  And the color is fiesta purple which is the most amazing purple ever so it's definitely a keeper!


----------



## yellow08

spylove22 said:


> So I have an update on the long sleeved cashmere tee, I have worn it and there is hardly any pilling at all, so I think that one isn't going to be too bad in the long run. (tag says it's made from italian cashmere)  And the color is fiesta purple which is the most amazing purple ever so it's definitely a keeper!



Glad to hear my SA was just telling me last week that JC cashmere this year is better quality than last fall/winter. She was also rocking an old JC cashmere Lexington blazer (classic and TDF  in quality) and she had on a 10 year old JC cashmere skirt  timeless pieces...


----------



## yellow08

Jujuma said:


> Anyone know when sale items will go an extra 30% off? Thanks.


not for sure but...
With Columbus day coming up I'm thinking Tuesday/Wednesday because JC seems to be a little late on the holiday sales. They never seem to do them until the week after. For example, Labor Day weekend they had nothing but on that Tuesday they had 30% off final sale.


----------



## Jujuma

yellow08 said:


> not for sure but...
> With Columbus day coming up I'm thinking Tuesday/Wednesday because JC seems to be a little late on the holiday sales. They never seem to do them until the week after. For example, Labor Day weekend they had nothing but on that Tuesday they had 30% off final sale.


Thanks. I'm not good with names but I like the red silk floral pants and a dress that's mainly purple silkish and peasant style. Anybody know or try either of these? Thanks


----------



## am2022

wow.. haven't visited here for quite a while...  I wear j crew almost everyday at work!!!  they have the cutest clothes, belts and pants!


----------



## cjy

burb3rrylov3r said:


> There's a beautiful store near Mesa Grill on 5th Ave, I just checked it's at 91 5th Avenue.


 Thanks!


----------



## yellow08

Tons of in store mark-downs:

Silk polka-dot tee is $59.99
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/shirtstops/blouses/PRDOVR~53293/53293.jsp

Resin and crystal link necklace is $29.99 (coral and teal only)
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_categor...294+20~~~20+17+4294966897~90~~~~~~~/60998.jsp

Silk stripe blouse (navy) is $69.99
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/shirtstops/blouses/PRDOVR~47878/47878.jsp

Metallic foil jacquard top is $79.99

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_feature...eprice|1~20+17+4294967139~15~~~~~~~/50087.jsp

Elodie sleeveless blouse is $39.99 for solids 
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_categor...eprice|1~20+17+4294967139~15~~~~~~~/50326.jsp

Poncho hoodie is $29.99
http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Navigation...294+20~~~20+17+4294966945~90~~~~~~~/51154.jsp

Maritime blazer (stripe) is $69.99
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_categor...294+20~~~20+17+4294966945~90~~~~~~~/37227.jsp

Vintage cotton baseball tee in stripe is $24.99
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/knitstees/longsleevetees/PRDOVR~48460/48460.jsp

Plus many more!


----------



## CocoB

cjy said:


> I will be in NYC in November and would love to know what store I should go to. Last time I went to the one in Rockefeller Plaza. I saw the one in SO HO but never got to go in. I don't care about the kids selections, wedding or mens, just the best selection for women.
> TIA.



I love the store on 5th as well - it's 5th and 20th or thereabouts - huge, great selection, and really nice SAs. I've worked with Jess Booth. I also love the store on Madison - it's a collection store in the 60s or 70s - great higher end J Crew things.


----------



## cjy

CocoB said:


> I love the store on 5th as well - it's 5th and 20th or thereabouts - huge, great selection, and really nice SAs. I've worked with Jess Booth. I also love the store on Madison - it's a collection store in the 60s or 70s - great higher end J Crew things.


 Great! Maybe I can go to both. Are you from there?


----------



## CocoB

cjy said:


> Great! Maybe I can go to both. Are you from there?



I live close, I'm there monthly +. If I were you, I would stay away from the store across from Saks (at 49th and 5th) - it's really, really heavily trafficked. The columbus circle store also always strikes me as way too busy. I promise - the one on 20th is the best - it's huge - two large floors of women's.

Good luck!


----------



## alex.losee

CocoB said:


> I live close, I'm there monthly +. If I were you, I would stay away from the store across from Saks (at 49th and 5th) - it's really, really heavily trafficked. The columbus circle store also always strikes me as way too busy. I promise - the one on 20th is the best - it's huge - two large floors of women's.
> 
> Good luck!



Agree!!! They redid the store a few months ago. It's absolutely beautiful. Super well organized and the associates are fabulous.


----------



## cjy

CocoB said:


> I live close, I'm there monthly +. If I were you, I would stay away from the store across from Saks (at 49th and 5th) - it's really, really heavily trafficked. The columbus circle store also always strikes me as way too busy. I promise - the one on 20th is the best - it's huge - two large floors of women's.
> 
> Good luck!


 So that would be the Madison location? I do not have a store near me so I will be very happy. We are doing lunch at Bergdorfs and I love going there as well!
Thanks so much!


----------



## Chanel 0407

Does anyone own the jardin skirt?  I bought it tonight as it was marked dowm to $39.99.


----------



## nafrate

Has anyone seen the sneak peek of the spring stuff? There's a green and a leopard print handbag that are calling my name!

http://jcrewaficionada.blogspot.com/2011/10/looks-from-jcrew-spring-2012.html


----------



## DC-Cutie

nafrate said:


> Has anyone seen the sneak peek of the spring stuff? There's a green and a leopard print handbag that are calling my name!
> 
> http://jcrewaficionada.blogspot.com/2011/10/looks-from-jcrew-spring-2012.html



I saw the spring collection in person and is amazing!!  There are skirts and tops calling my name. I piece in particular, a collection coat is coming home with me, so I've already put my name on the list for it.


----------



## CocoB

cjy said:


> So that would be the Madison location? I do not have a store near me so I will be very happy. We are doing lunch at Bergdorfs and I love going there as well!
> Thanks so much!



No, the madison location is tiny. It's j crew collection only - very nice, unique pieces, but the big store (that you should def. hit) is on 5th at about 20th (I can't totally remember). Bergdorf is far from there - it's at 5th/58th, almost 40 blocks away. If you have the opportunity I would head down to the 20th store - there's also lots of other shopping there (including sephora, club monaco, madewell) - and a few blocks down, in Chelsea, there's a ton too.

Let me know if I can help! I love that area!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Heres a listing of all the j.crew stores in NYC (from their website)

New York Prince Street 
99 Prince St NY 10012
212 966 2739   
view street map of this location 

store hours:

Mon-Sat: 10AM - 8PM

Sun: 11AM - 7PM


New York South Street Seaport 
203 Front Street NY 10038
212 385 3500 
view street map of this location 

store hours:

Mon-Sat: 10AM - 8PM

Sun: 11AM - 7PM


New York Collection 
1035 Madison Avenue NY 10075
212 249 3869  
view street map of this location 

store hours:

Mon-Fri: 10AM - 7PM

Sat: 10AM - 6PM

Sun: 12PM - 5PM

New York Madison Avenue 
347 Madison Ave NY 10017
212 949 0570 
view street map of this location 

store hours:

Mon-Fri: 10AM - 8PM

Sat: 10AM - 7PM

Sun: 12PM - 6PM

New York Columbus Circle 
10 Columbus Circle NY 10019
212 823 9302 
view street map of this location 

store hours:

Mon-Sat: 10AM - 9PM

Sun: 11AM - 7PM

New York Fifth Avenue 
91 Fifth Avenue NY 10003
212 255 4848  
view street map of this location 

store hours:

Mon-Sat: 10AM - 8PM

Sun: 11AM - 7PM

New York Rockefeller Center 
30 Rockefeller Center NY 10112
212 765 4227 
view street map of this location 

store hours:

Mon-Sat: 10AM - 8PM

Sun: 11AM - 7PM

New York Bridal and Collection 
769 Madison Ave NY 10065
212 824 2500   
view street map of this location 

store hours:

Mon-Fri: 10AM - 7PM

Sat: 10AM - 6PM

Sun: 12PM - 5PM


----------



## cjy

CocoB said:


> No, the madison location is tiny. It's j crew collection only - very nice, unique pieces, but the big store (that you should def. hit) is on 5th at about 20th (I can't totally remember). Bergdorf is far from there - it's at 5th/58th, almost 40 blocks away. If you have the opportunity I would head down to the 20th store - there's also lots of other shopping there (including sephora, club monaco, madewell) - and a few blocks down, in Chelsea, there's a ton too.
> 
> Let me know if I can help! I love that area!


 Thank you!! I will hit the J Crew then the next day, or perhaps after lunch. We plan to stay around the city the first day, then venture out futher day 2 and 3.  I was a little dissapointed with the store at Rockefleller so I won't waste time with that one. The nearest store to me is 2.5 hours away, so am am excited to go to a store plus it being in NY will thrill me. I want to hit Sephora, I always hit one when I am near one, love going in there, could spends hours there. My sisters will enjoy that as well. Anything else you think we should hit, feel free to pm me. I have been several times but my sisters have never been. We are seeing a play with Alan Rickman on the Nov 2.


----------



## Addictista

I ended up cancelling my entire lost order.    CS kept putting me off saying that the matter would resolve by the end of whatever day we were speaking (I spoke with them every day this week and last Friday).  I could tell from the status of the UPS trace and from speaking directly to UPS that nothing was farther from the truth.  I was tired of calling them every day and begging for resolution - I shouldn't have to do that. 

I finally asked CS why they didn't just re-ship my order out on Monday after they verified that package was lost on Friday. I pointed out that even if it is found, as the shipper, they can divert the package back to them.  There is no danger of my receiving the goods twice, and if I did, the status would show that.  CS agreed, admitted that they should have replaced my order days ago, and apologized.  I was so upset that I told them to forget it. I needed the goods for last weekend and this weekend, and frankly, my enjoyment is totally gone.  

I also went in-store and returned the sole item that shipped separately, the boyfriend wool sweatshirt (it was swimming on me, as another poster here predicted).  Of course, the person in-store who handled my return had no idea how to do an internet return.  He had to call the manager twice and then told me the sweatshirt was final sale.  I told him it was new goods, as was shown on the invoice (which I had to show him how to scan) and the manager also corrected him.  It was interesting and discouraging that my particular sales person had no product knowledge and could not recognize something that was part of the fall line.  At this point I've had a CS failure both online and in-store. 

I saw the Natasha shirt in person (which was my whole reason for ordering in the first place) and it's really nice.  I might order it again in the petite size I need (that of course is not in-store) when I cool off. Other than that, I'm off JCrew for a while.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I bought the silk Lucinda blouse today in vibrant flame in store for $59.99.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

My crew has addtl 30 off clearance.  I re ought the Lucinda blouse and I'll return the one I bought on Friday.


----------



## renza

Can anyone advise me on the sizing for the Perfect Shirt? I don't buy much J.Crew anymore and their vanity sizing throws me off. I'm a 34A and am wondering if the Petite 4 will be too big on me. Oh and does anyone know if Petite 4=Regular 2? Thanks for any help!


----------



## Midlands lass

Hi ladies. J crew now ship to the uk but there are no stores here to try things on. I want to order the double cloth lady day coat with thinsulate as a winter coat. I am a US 8/UK 12/Italian 44. It looks slim fitting in the pictures. Anyone know if it is TTS or am I best ordering a US 10?
TIA

Edit- will be buying the tall version


----------



## Needanotherbag

Midlands lass said:


> Hi ladies. J crew now ship to the uk but there are no stores here to try things on. I want to order the double cloth lady day coat with thinsulate as a winter coat. I am a US 8/UK 12/Italian 44. It looks slim fitting in the pictures. Anyone know if it is TTS or am I best ordering a US 10?
> TIA
> 
> Edit- will be buying the tall version



I am a size six and the 6 fits me perfectly - I cant wear thick sweaters under it though, so if you want to wear thicker tops under it I'd order up a size.  I have broad shoulders and for once J Crew runs TTS for me on this.


----------



## Midlands lass

many thanks needanotherbag.  I am narrow of shoulder so will probably be OK with an 8 in that case


----------



## Dukeprincess

Love my Vibrant Flame pencil skirt and colorblock tee!


----------



## GelTea

^Love the whole fit, down to the shoes.

Love my Jazzy Purple (aka Barney purple) Elodie blouse:


----------



## phiphi

Dukeprincess said:


> Love my Vibrant Flame pencil skirt and colorblock tee!


 
you look amazing duke!



GelTea said:


> ^Love the whole fit, down to the shoes.
> 
> Love my Jazzy Purple (aka Barney purple) Elodie blouse:


 
gorgeous shade! can i ask how you sized in it?


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you *P!* 

Omg, I love that blouse on you *GelTea!*


----------



## GelTea

phiphi said:


> gorgeous shade! can i ask how you sized in it?



Thanks! It is a bit more magenta in person, hence the "Barney" reference. This is a small. I have a Blythe blouse in 8, which has a similar fit on me to the Elodie small. I have broad shoulders but not much of a chest, I have to be careful shirts don't look too mannish on me.


----------



## authenticplease

Dukeprincess said:


> Love my Vibrant Flame pencil skirt and colorblock tee!


 
You look amazing, as always!!....and I love the MfT duvet in the background too!!!



GelTea said:


> ^Love the whole fit, down to the shoes.
> 
> Love my Jazzy Purple (aka Barney purple) Elodie blouse:


 
I love this color.....such an incredible blouse on you!


----------



## katheryn

Anyone take advantage of the extra 30% off? I got the Lucinda blouse in vibrant flame and deco blue. Hope they work out! I already have the silk Elodie blouse in vintage champagne and graffiti green but I may order another. I love the heavier silk and it looks great dressed up or down. And $45 with the promo code is a great deal for such a nice silk blouse. Glad they come in petite sizes.


----------



## Eclipse4

DukePrincess - Nice Outfit 

GelTea - I love that color

I ordered the tipped hacking jacket in a 6T and I love it. The sleeves were too short in the regular size.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you so much *authentic and eclipse!*


----------



## yellow08

Very cute Duke and GelTea!!


----------



## renza

I received my Blythe Blouse in Poppy today, and holy cow is that thing bright!  It's not the best color for my skin tone, but I guess I could wear it under a cardigan or something to tone it down a little. Also, their sizing is driving me insane. I think I need to go to the store and try on a bunch of stuff so I can be ready to buy when stuff hits final sale.  
I did just order several sweaters with the LOVEFALL code but figured I can return whatever doesn't work, and their sweaters mostly don't give me any surprises for sizing.


----------



## Dukeprincess

yellow08 said:


> Very cute Duke and GelTea!!



Thank you!


----------



## Chanel 0407

Does anyone own the vintage tweed jacket?  Wondering about sizing.


----------



## yellow08

I'm _sure _by now everyone is aware of the 25% off sale (when you spend $150) this includes sale and regular priced items!


----------



## saira1214

Chanel 0407 said:


> Does anyone own the vintage tweed jacket?  Wondering about sizing.


 
I think DC has one...


----------



## yellow08

renza said:


> I received my Blythe Blouse in Poppy today, and holy cow is that thing bright!  It's not the best color for my skin tone, but I guess I could wear it under a cardigan or something to tone it down a little. Also, their sizing is driving me insane. I think I need to go to the store and try on a bunch of stuff so I can be ready to buy when stuff hits final sale.
> I did just order several sweaters with the LOVEFALL code but figured I can return whatever doesn't work, and their sweaters mostly don't give me any surprises for sizing.



Yes, the Poppy Blythe is bright

My sister has it and wears it often. With a shirt that bright you have to just "own" it and wear it confidently. You can also tone it down with neutral colors.


----------



## MolMol

has anyone bought any of the coats in the petite size? 

i am interested in this coat but I would like it to come higher than my knees...I am 5'3"

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/outerwear/wool/PRDOVR~49619/49619.jsp


----------



## BagaholicAnon

Will they honor the 25% off instore as well?


----------



## Vinyl

BagaholicAnon said:


> Will they honor the 25% off instore as well?



If you click on "Details" next to the promo code on the site, it says: 


> Offer not valid at J.Crew retail stores or J.Crew Factory stores.


----------



## dopey

Chanel 0407 said:


> Does anyone own the vintage tweed jacket?  Wondering about sizing.



I have it in mustard yellow version and it fits TTS. Quite boxy, so if you want to highlight your waist, it may not be a good jacket. I've considered having mine altered just have a little bit of waist in it. 

I'm 5'2 and wearing it without heels makes me look like a football player. Hope that helps!


----------



## Addictista

MolMol said:


> has anyone bought any of the coats in the petite size?
> 
> i am interested in this coat but I would like it to come higher than my knees...I am 5'3"
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/outerwear/wool/PRDOVR~49619/49619.jsp



I can't advise you on the coats, but I'm also petite and I find that any skirts/dresses that I've ordered in a petite size are a good length for me.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Cannes

MolMol said:


> has anyone bought any of the coats in the petite size?
> 
> i am interested in this coat but I would like it to come higher than my knees...I am 5'3"
> 
> [/url]



Your link didn't work so I don't know what coat your looking at. 
I have the lady coat in petite. I'm 5'3" and it comes to my knees. I also have one in regular sizing and it falls below my knees. Hope this helps.


----------



## DC-Cutie

BagaholicAnon said:


> Will they honor the 25% off instore as well?



they are in my store!!!


----------



## Addictista

In the interest of full disclosure I've already been shopping again in-store and have stuff in my online bag for this promo.  So my JCrew moratorium lasted about a week.  LOL


----------



## DC-Cutie

Addictista said:


> In the interest of full disclosure I've already been shopping again in-store and have stuff in my online bag for this promo.  So my JCrew moratorium lasted about a week.  LOL



EPIC FAIL   a discount code is soooooo hard to resist, isn't it?


----------



## Addictista

DC-Cutie said:


> EPIC FAIL   a discount code is soooooo hard to resist, isn't it?



DC - I knew you'd understand!  :giggles:


----------



## DC-Cutie

Addictista said:


> DC - I knew you'd understand!  :giggles:



totally.  I cracked under pressure too and got:
*Townhouse Trench* in honey caramel and vibrant flame. Usually I'm in 8 in JC Coats, but I tried on a 6, the sleeves were a little short, but the overall fit was perfect.  So I ordered it in 6T, to give me longer sleeves.   It's an amazing timeless trench.






*Cafe Capri *in Sweet Tangerine (LOVE LOVE LOVE this color) and Yacht Blue





*Hutton Trouser* - very nice, fitting highwaisted pants.


----------



## Addictista

DC-Cutie said:


> totally.  I cracked under pressure too and got:
> *Townhouse Trench* in honey caramel and vibrant flame. Usually I'm in 8 in JC Coats, but I tried on a 6, the sleeves were a little short, but the overall fit was perfect.  So I ordered it in 6T, to give me longer sleeves.   It's an amazing timeless trench.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cafe Capri *in Sweet Tangerine (LOVE LOVE LOVE this color) and Yacht Blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hutton Trouser* - very nice, fitting highwaisted pants.



Nice haul!  Once I finalize my shopping bag I'll do a full disclosure.


----------



## klj

Anyone having problems adding things to their shopping bag?


----------



## Dukeprincess

I already placed one order and trying NOT to order more, but each time I enter this thread and see what you ladies are buying, then I want that too!


----------



## yellow08

Great haul DC!


I was thinking about those pants in Sweet Tangerine (I just received the *Cherry *) I'm not sure if they will make my hips look bigger  because the mustard pants were a major fail! I did however, order them in navy along with a couple Blythe blouses, schoolboy blazer and cashmere sweaters. 

I'm seriously thinking about pre-ordering the double serge wool pencil skirt in *neon azalea* (it comes out online Nov 7th).


----------



## Tangerine

Does anyone know if the additional 30 in stores will last through the weekend?


----------



## chessmont

Does anyone have the Isabel cashmere sweatshirt?  Did you buy your regular size?  I did and they are huge but I think they are supposed to be.  I am tempted to order during the online sale a size smaller but then I am afraid I'll never wear the larger ones, they were so $$ even on sale I hate for that to happen would be a waste.

Just wondering...


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I bought a couple men's button up shirts in xs and a men's sweater in s. They're surprisingly SO well cut to my shape. I'm small and only 5'2'', but I'm very flat chested, relatively broad and have a squarish torso. The shirts are long, but they look SO good. A total revelation.. LIKE I needed to get into more trouble at the Crew!


----------



## Midlands lass

Needanotherbag said:


> I am a size six and the 6 fits me perfectly - I cant wear thick sweaters under it though, so if you want to wear thicker tops under it I'd order up a size.  I have broad shoulders and for once J Crew runs TTS for me on this.



my black thinsulate lady day coat arrived and I love it!!!! 8T is totally TTS and it looks really chic and is warm.  Even OH, who doesn't normally notice these things said 'what a great coat, I love the cut'!


----------



## jordanjordan

MichelleAntonia said:


> I bought a couple men's button up shirts in xs and a men's sweater in s. They're surprisingly SO well cut to my shape. I'm small and only 5'2'', but I'm very flat chested, relatively broad and have a squarish torso. The shirts are long, but they look SO good. A total revelation.. LIKE I needed to get into more trouble at the Crew!



I like the men's stuff too!  At the factory store they had a great shawl collar cardigan and I tried it on in a S and I think I'm going to go back and get it.  It's a little big but it looks like a great grandpa cardigan type thing.  I wish they had XS, but they don't at the factory store.  I am going to be checking out all of the men's sweater in XS now.


----------



## Chanel 0407

I finally ordered the pixie pants in black and the classic Jenna bracelet.  But now I see those sweet tangerine cafe capris and I think I must place another order.  LOL


----------



## katheryn

I am sitting here trying to figure out what to order before the 25% off runs out! Decisions, decisions.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Chanel 0407 said:


> I finally ordered the pixie pants in black and the classic Jenna bracelet. But now I see those sweet tangerine cafe capris and I think I must place another order. LOL


 
the classic Jenna bracelet had me feeling like Betty Rubble   it's HUGE!

and you MUST order the tangerine capris, they will look brighten up this fall/winter.


----------



## Addictista

My 25% off order was fairly conservative, but that's because I shopped in-store last week.  I re-ordered the Natasha top I never received and I added the double serge pencil in heathered acorn and got the dream dolman sweater in black.  

Last week in-store I got the Talia top in navy (but I really needed a petite size and I got regular instead), a couple of sale shirts, and the city sweater in acorn. 

I am on the fence about the city sweater - I got it on the sweater promo, but it's a size big on me.  On the other hand, it's a poncho so it's supposed to be slouchy.  I tried in with stuff in my closet and it only works with skinny jeans and leggings.  It's too drapey on my small frame to work with much else and it doesn't work belted on me.  I'm just not sure if it's worth keeping what's essentially a throwaway piece - I will wear it a couple times this season and probably never again.


----------



## Chanel 0407

ok, so you didn't keep the bracelet?  Yes,  I did place the order for the capris.  I like how they paired them with electric blue pumps.



DC-Cutie said:


> the classic Jenna bracelet had me feeling like Betty Rubble  it's HUGE!
> 
> and you MUST order the tangerine capris, they will look brighten up this fall/winter.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Chanel 0407 said:


> ok, so you didn't keep the bracelet? Yes, I did place the order for the capris. I like how they paired them with electric blue pumps.


 
No, I kept the the mini and the pave bracelets.  The Jenna bracelet was just too overpowering.


----------



## jtf0420

I snagged the last talia top in wreath my ize this weekend!! 

Does anyone have real life pics of this bracelet and tee?
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/knitstees/longsleevetees/PRDOVR~58195/58195.jsp
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/jewelry/bracelets/PRDOVR~48738/48738.jsp


----------



## jordanjordan

Getting my big 25% off order today!  Hopefully I will like some things.  Fall essentials- sweaters and cords.  Unfortunately one was backordered so that is a bummer.


----------



## Dukeprincess

I am so in love with the material on the Elodie blouse.  I just made my coworker feel how soft it is!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm dying for these (in all colors):


----------



## renza

^I drooled over those (in that color) when I saw the latest catalog. I can't justify buying them but they are so gorgeous!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Ooo, those shoes are lovely. I want!


----------



## katheryn

^^ Love those shoes, both the heels and the flats!


----------



## jordanjordan

I got my order with matchstick cords yesterday and I really like them, but they seem short.  I measured and the inseam is really only 31" even though it says it should be 32".  Is this normal?  Should I ask for a different pair or will they all be like this?  They don't make the talls in my size and I've never needed tall before so I don't know what to do.


----------



## laru

Has anyone seen or tried on the Chesapeake coat? I want to order it because it looks really cute in the website pics. I'm wondering if it's boxy or not.

http://******/rH1i09


----------



## Tamarind

I received my Martina wedges yesterday.  I ordered the patent leather in bronze clay (like a darker nude color).  I love them.  They are very comfortable and just high enough, and I love how the color totally blends in with my skin tone.

I have to size up in these.  Ordered my usual 7 and 7 1/2 to try because the front is slightly tapered.  The 7 is uncomfortably snug in the front.  The 7 1/2 fits well with tiny bit of room in the back but I prefer them.  I might put in heel pads for my narrow heels.  I haven't bought J Crew shoes but have tried the Sardinia espadrilles, and in that style I am a very comfortable size 7.


----------



## jordanjordan

Has anyone noticed the sizing is way off again?  I have been wearing XXS and XS now for a while (even though I am definitely NOT an XXS), and now after trying on a lot of the new rollout yesterday I bought some things in an actual S!  It makes it so hard to order online when nothing fits the same and just when I though the sizes were getting consistently large now they are getting smaller again!  And all the arms are tiny (this coming from someone with VERY VERY skinny arms).


----------



## DC-Cutie

jordanjordan said:


> Has anyone noticed the sizing is way off again? I have been wearing XXS and XS now for a while (even though I am definitely NOT an XXS), and now after trying on a lot of the new rollout yesterday I bought some things in an actual S! It makes it so hard to order online when nothing fits the same and just when I though the sizes were getting consistently large now they are getting smaller again! And all the arms are tiny (this coming from someone with VERY VERY skinny arms).


 
Yes, I have noticed that..  I'm usually a 6/8 in pants, but recently I've been purchasing 4s and I had the nerve to try on a size 2, it almost fit   But the 4 fits perfectly.

Also, in sweaters I'm a solid Medium, I've purchased all Smalls.  The Mediums drown me.


----------



## phiphi

jordanjordan said:


> Has anyone noticed the sizing is way off again?  I have been wearing XXS and XS now for a while (even though I am definitely NOT an XXS), and now after trying on a lot of the new rollout yesterday I bought some things in an actual S!  I*t makes it so hard to order online *when nothing fits the same and just when I though the sizes were getting consistently large now they are getting smaller again!  And all the arms are tiny (this coming from someone with VERY VERY skinny arms).





DC-Cutie said:


> Yes, I have noticed that..  I'm usually a 6/8 in pants, but recently I've been purchasing 4s and I had the nerve to try on a size 2, it almost fit   But the 4 fits perfectly.
> 
> Also, in sweaters I'm a solid Medium, I've purchased all Smalls.  The Mediums drown me.



oh dear.. this is going to make online shopping more challenging!! argh!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

phiphi said:


> oh dear.. this is going to make online shopping more challenging!! argh!!


 
For sure.


----------



## GelTea

Got my Greer platform pumps in Warm Sienna yesterday. 

Sizing:
A nice TPFer had responded to my inquiry about sizing and let me know they were a tad big. I do wear a size 9 a good 90% of the time for dress shoes, and the Greers do slip at the heels a bit. Tightening the straps does help. I appreciate that these have a toe box length for real women.

Quality/Value:
These are wonderfully made and for under $150, are a bargain for high quality shoes made in Italy. They have that right mix of being sturdy without being too stiff. 

Other:
Not thrilled with the color. They are a deep golden mustard, and I was hoping for a camel with a little less yellow. But that's just me. I also realized I have two other pairs of shoes this same exact color. But now I'm excited for the forthcoming dye job (these were final sale) and will post before and after pics.


----------



## boslvuton

Hey ladies... so I was thinking of buying the elodie silk shirt in a Tall to wear with leggings... I'm approx 5'4 do you think it would be long enough to cover my butt??  I tried looking online at the size chart, but it doesnt give T measurements, does anyone have an idea?  TIA


----------



## Dukeprincess

boslvuton said:


> Hey ladies... so I was thinking of buying the elodie silk shirt in a Tall to wear with leggings... I'm approx 5'4 do you think it would be long enough to cover my butt??  I tried looking online at the size chart, but it doesnt give T measurements, does anyone have an idea?  TIA



My Elodie in Tall arrives today, I will try it on and let you know.  I have a regular Elodie as well and it is fairly long too, the sleeves are just shorter (but I roll them - I'm 5'8).


----------



## renza

jordanjordan said:


> Has anyone noticed the sizing is way off again?  I have been wearing XXS and XS now for a while (even though I am definitely NOT an XXS), and now after trying on a lot of the new rollout yesterday I bought some things in an actual S!  It makes it so hard to order online when nothing fits the same and just when I though the sizes were getting consistently large now they are getting smaller again!  And all the arms are tiny (this coming from someone with VERY VERY skinny arms).


Oh no.  What did you try on that you needed a size small? And I've always thought that J. Crew's arms are a little too slim; it seems like a lot of the tops are made for someone with big boobs and stick arms, which is definitely not me.


----------



## boslvuton

Thanks Duke, i look forward to the review!


----------



## jordanjordan

renza said:


> Oh no.  What did you try on that you needed a size small? And I've always thought that J. Crew's arms are a little too slim; it seems like a lot of the tops are made for someone with big boobs and stick arms, which is definitely not me.



I have never had a problem with the arms being too small.  In the past I normally have an issue with the arm pit area being big (I have a small chest) and the waist being bit, with the arms, shoulders, and hips fitting fine.  The thermals I tried in my normal XS (sometimes XXS), were TINY in an XS.  And I mean tiny.  The S is super tight even.

I also had an issue with the Betsy sweater being boxy in the body and too small in the arms, but I tried another one and it was fine.  I think I just got a bad one.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm dying for these (in all colors):



Oh yes, I'm so lusting over these!


----------



## Dukeprincess

boslvuton said:


> Thanks Duke, i look forward to the review!



You will definitely have your bum covered in the Tall Elodie.  You might have to roll up the sleeves a tad if you don't have long arms, but you will definitely have full coverage, because it almost covers my bum too (and I'm 5'8).  HTH!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

renza said:


> Oh no.  What did you try on that you needed a size small? And I've always thought that J. Crew's arms are a little too slim; it seems like a lot of the tops are made for someone with big boobs and stick arms, which is definitely not me.




I COMPLETELY have this problem! I'm very flat chested, not broad but not narrow either, with pretty thin upper arms. And Crew tops are always, ALWAYS invariably tight right along the upper arm area, into the shoulder. It doesn't matter what size or style, tops are always the tightest there. And Madewell too. The SAs tell me it's a very common problem with Crew and Madewell. I don't get it... it's frustrating!


----------



## nafrate

Missed the 30% sale tonight by less than an hour. Customer service was totally unhelpful bordering on curt when I called asking for them to give me the discount, as a one time courtesy. I was very put off ordering from them in the future due to their behavior, which is a shame considering how much I like their style. ush:


----------



## MichelleAntonia

jordanjordan said:


> I like the men's stuff too!  At the factory store they had a great shawl collar cardigan and I tried it on in a S and I think I'm going to go back and get it.  It's a little big but it looks like a great grandpa cardigan type thing.  I wish they had XS, but they don't at the factory store.  I am going to be checking out all of the men's sweater in XS now.




Haha, I'm totally doing that now too. Every time I go in, I go for men's. But not every store has men's! And their scarves and belts are amazing too


----------



## DC-Cutie

nafrate said:


> Missed the 30% sale tonight by less than an hour. Customer service was totally unhelpful bordering on curt when I called asking for them to give me the discount, as a one time courtesy. I was very put off ordering from them in the future due to their behavior, which is a shame considering how much I like their style. ush:


 
but that was YOUR fault.  they aren't obligated to extend the sale.


----------



## Cannes

I can really use some advice. During the 25% promo, I ordered a couple items that I'm unsure of sizing. 
I ordered a 6 & 8 in the corduroy pencil skirt. The 8 is big in the waist and loose on the hips, the 6 is fitted all the way down. Should I expect this to stretch out? I have bought so many Jcrew items that fit perfectly when new but after a few wears are too big. 

Another item I'm struggling with are the corduroy trousers. I ordered a size 6. Again, it's a tad big in the waist but fitted in my lower hips and thighs. I'm afraid of exchanging for a smaller size incase they're too small. Any thoughts or advice?


----------



## Ericka

Does anyone knows if the stores are still having the 30% on sale?


----------



## Dukeprincess

Cannes said:


> I can really use some advice. During the 25% promo, I ordered a couple items that I'm unsure of sizing.
> I ordered a 6 & 8 in the corduroy pencil skirt. The 8 is big in the waist and loose on the hips, the 6 is fitted all the way down. Should I expect this to stretch out? I have bought so many Jcrew items that fit perfectly when new but after a few wears are too big.
> 
> Another item I'm struggling with are the corduroy trousers. I ordered a size 6. Again, it's a tad big in the waist but fitted in my lower hips and thighs. I'm afraid of exchanging for a smaller size incase they're too small. Any thoughts or advice?



I have the corduroy pencil skirt and it doesn't stretch.  If you feel that it is too tight, then you might want to go with the 8 and have the waist taken in by a seamstress.


----------



## nafrate

DC-Cutie said:


> but that was YOUR fault.  they aren't obligated to extend the sale.



I'm aware. I could have done without the attitude, though - I understand they don't have to, but there's a better way to say it than they did. It was a case of "it's not what they said, it's how they said it."


----------



## Dukeprincess

Did you all see this skirt?  I am in love!  

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_feature/NewArrivals/skirts/PRDOVR~58261/58261.jsp


----------



## Cannes

Dukeprincess said:


> I have the corduroy pencil skirt and it doesn't stretch.  If you feel that it is too tight, then you might want to go with the 8 and have the waist taken in by a seamstress.



Thank you!


----------



## Greentea

Dukeprincess said:


> Did you all see this skirt?  I am in love!
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_feature/NewArrivals/skirts/PRDOVR~58261/58261.jsp



I'm getting this!


----------



## Eclipse4

Some recent  purchases...No. 2 pencil skirts and talia top.

The shirt fits so nicely.


----------



## jordanjordan

Cannes said:


> I can really use some advice. During the 25% promo, I ordered a couple items that I'm unsure of sizing.
> I ordered a 6 & 8 in the corduroy pencil skirt. The 8 is big in the waist and loose on the hips, the 6 is fitted all the way down. Should I expect this to stretch out? I have bought so many Jcrew items that fit perfectly when new but after a few wears are too big.
> 
> Another item I'm struggling with are the corduroy trousers. I ordered a size 6. Again, it's a tad big in the waist but fitted in my lower hips and thighs. I'm afraid of exchanging for a smaller size incase they're too small. Any thoughts or advice?



I find that corduroy really stretches as you wear it, so I would probably err with going too small than too big.


----------



## phiphi

nafrate said:


> I'm aware. I could have done without the attitude, though - I understand they don't have to, but there's a better way to say it than they did. It was a case of "it's not what they said, it's how they said it."



i'm sorry this happened to you nafrate. i've always found j crew's customer service to be top notch. 



Dukeprincess said:


> Did you all see this skirt?  I am in love!
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_feature/NewArrivals/skirts/PRDOVR~58261/58261.jsp



i did see the skirt! you showed it to me, and now i've been dreeeeeaaaming of it!! LOL



Greentea said:


> I'm getting this!



can't wait to see it on you *greentea*!



Eclipse4 said:


> Some recent  purchases...No. 2 pencil skirts and talia top.
> 
> The shirt fits so nicely.



what a beautiful picture! we need to see modeling pics!! 



jordanjordan said:


> I find that corduroy really stretches as you wear it, so I would probably err with going too small than too big.



i agree with jordan.


----------



## Cannes

jordanjordan said:


> I find that corduroy really stretches as you wear it, so I would probably err with going too small than too big.



Darn... I'm wearing the 8 today. Well, I'll try throwing it into the dryer. If that doesn't work, I'll have my mom (seamstress) bring it in a bit at the waist. Hopefully it won't look like I'm wearing my mothers clothes by the end of the day.


----------



## yellow08

Eclipse4 said:


> Some recent  purchases...No. 2 pencil skirts and talia top.
> 
> The shirt fits so nicely.



Is that the new double serge in bright azalea?


----------



## Eclipse4

PhiPhi - Thanks. I'll try to take pics soon.

Yellow08 - I am not sure, the tag says BVI. I can't find the skirt online.


----------



## jordanjordan

Anyone have any opinions on the puffer vest?  Either specifically or the general idea of puffer vests?  I like that it isn't too puffy and doesn't make me look like a marshmallow.  It seems like it will be a great "third piece" but I don't want to look like a soccer mom (no offense to any soccer moms, I am just only 25 and trying to go for a slightly more stylish look).


----------



## DC-Cutie

**looks in the corner at my collection of J. Crew puffer vests**

I'm like you, it's a great 3rd piece since layering is great in the fall/winter.  I hate bulky coats, so the vests are great options.  I don't feel or look like a soccer mom.

*Jordan* - your a tiny girl, so I seriously doubt you'd look like a marshmallow - LOL


----------



## BagLovingMom

^^^ I'm wondering about the vests too.  I just ordered the Excursion vest, so we'll see how that is. Also ordered another pair of Minnie pants, such handy pants to have.


----------



## jordanjordan

DC-Cutie said:


> **looks in the corner at my collection of J. Crew puffer vests**
> 
> I'm like you, it's a great 3rd piece since layering is great in the fall/winter.  I hate bulky coats, so the vests are great options.  I don't feel or look like a soccer mom.
> 
> *Jordan* - your a tiny girl, so I seriously doubt you'd look like a marshmallow - LOL



Haha, thanks!  I guess I just have seen them worn a lot in a NON flattering way, so I am trying to make sure I can make it work.  The problem might be that I need an XXS, but it is sold out in the colors I like online and my store didn't get any so I ended up getting an XS and the arm holes are a bit big.  It looks really cute with a button up and scarf but I'm having trouble coming up with any other stylish combos (versus just a hoodie or a plain sweater, which is how I see them worn around here).

Also, *DC*, everything you wear is stylish, so I am sure yours looks awesome!


----------



## jordanjordan

Also, any reviews of the Majesty Peacoat?  I just pulled my old pea coat out of the closet and it is too short on me.  The Majesty is at least 2 inches longer so I want to try that out.  TTS?  Has anyone seen either of the grays in real life?  I am leaning towards the lighter but not sure.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Does anyone own this belt? If so, do you have modelling pics?

http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_...2024036&nav_type=SALESITE&bmUID=1320102036042


----------



## Chanel 0407

Call me Betty Rubble but I ended up loving this bracelet.  Did u get your tangerine capris DC?  Wondering if you like them.



DC-Cutie said:


> the classic Jenna bracelet had me feeling like Betty Rubble  it's HUGE!
> 
> and you MUST order the tangerine capris, they will look brighten up this fall/winter.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Chanel 0407 said:


> Call me Betty Rubble but I ended up loving this bracelet.  Did u get your tangerine capris DC?  Wondering if you like them.



Well Hey Betty 

I did get the tangerine and the color is wonderful.  An unexpected pop of color in a sea of brown, grey and black this winter.

Did you get them?


----------



## Chanel 0407

Yes, I did get them! Have not tried them on yet since I know they fit.  This is my 3rd pair now!  I have to find something to wear them with.  Should be fun!!!!!!!!!!!!



DC-Cutie said:


> Well Hey Betty
> 
> I did get the tangerine and the color is wonderful. An unexpected pop of color in a sea of brown, grey and black this winter.
> 
> Did you get them?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Chanel 0407 said:


> Yes, I did get them! Have not tried them on yet since I know they fit.  This is my 3rd pair now!  I have to find something to wear them with.  Should be fun!!!!!!!!!!!!



did you size down?  I had to get them in size 4!  Sizing is all over the place at J. Crew these days


----------



## Chanel 0407

I ordered them in size 2 which is my nomal size.



DC-Cutie said:


> did you size down? I had to get them in size 4! Sizing is all over the place at J. Crew these days


----------



## Addictista

I finally got the Natasha top and it's a great top.  It's good with jeans (tucked in or left out), pencil skirts, or under a jacket or sweater. I will definitely pick it up in a couple more colors when it goes on sale.


----------



## jordanjordan

Where is the outerwear promo?  I remember last year at this time there was one and I want a coat!! Even if it is in store only, I just want SOMETHING!


----------



## saira1214

DC-Cutie said:


> did you size down?  I had to get them in size 4!  Sizing is all over the place at J. Crew these days


 I normally wear 26/27 in pants and I got these in a P4 because I am so short.  They are a bit tight in the thigh and butt area though. I have them in Port Wine and Navy, but I am contemplating getting the tangerine color.  I really love the pants, I just kind of hate the fit!


----------



## yellow08

Eclipse4 said:


> PhiPhi - Thanks. I'll try to take pics soon.
> 
> Yellow08 - I am not sure, the tag says BVI. I can't find the skirt online.



Thanks! BVI is bright violent...


----------



## Tamarind

My Origami dress in morning fog arrived today.  Size 0 is too big everywhere and the bottom is weirdly unattractive on me.  I decided to cancel the back-ordered size 00 because I didn't like the cut and color enough on me.  I actually liked the grey more in the photos, but thought the color too corporate for my lifestyle.  Overall I think I was just trying too hard to like it because it looked great on the model.


----------



## bagfashionista

my edie arrived -- i think i like it -- i'm not sure! the biggest question is -- how on earth does one manage to fit all the crap that you need inside it? I'm so used to humongous bags that i'll carry a lot of stuff in that i'm only carrying about 10% of what i usually do.


----------



## jordanjordan

I need a dress for DH's holiday party.  Last year I wore the oragami sheath dress and felt a little businessy, but it was probably my failure to accessorize well more than anything.  This year I want to go with something more fun but probably not full on cocktail- people were dressed all kinds of ways last year and I just hate dressing up.

I'm thinking about the Teddie Dress.  Either in red with black tights and flats or in black with a dark colored or patterned tight and some dark pewter flats and a lot of statement jewelry.  I know it's sold out so I need to start stalking eBay now to get my size!!!  Red or black?


----------



## Dukeprincess

jordanjordan said:


> I need a dress for DH's holiday party.  Last year I wore the oragami sheath dress and felt a little businessy, but it was probably my failure to accessorize well more than anything.  This year I want to go with something more fun but probably not full on cocktail- people were dressed all kinds of ways last year and I just hate dressing up.
> 
> I'm thinking about the Teddie Dress.  Either in red with black tights and flats or in black with a dark colored or patterned tight and some dark pewter flats and a lot of statement jewelry.  I know it's sold out so I need to start stalking eBay now to get my size!!!  Red or black?



Red!  Be festive!


----------



## KatyEm

wanted to post some pics of 2 new jcrew purchases in case anyone was contemplating them.

I got the New Balance for jcrew 1400 sneakers, they were advertised in the men's section but they are pretty much unisex. I got a 6 1/2 as I'm usually an 8 1/2. They are super comfortable and really cute! i definitely recommend them if anyone is looking for casual sneakers.







I also got the crochet lace front tee in navy. I got a medium and it's super cute, I got lots of compliments when I wore it today.











I also got the Aigle Ecuyver wellies which were terrible for me, sadly. I sent them right back.
I have normal calves, I'm a pant size 6 to 8 and I couldn't even get the size 39 boots on my legs. I have read reviews that the ecuvyer boot runs really tight in the calves and it's absolutely true. It's a shame though, they are really cute boots.


----------



## bagfashionista

Edie purse in Flame






And my kid immediately claiming it as hers


----------



## jordanjordan

Dukeprincess said:


> Red!  Be festive!



Thanks! I know red is more festive but I am such not a red person.  I never wear red.  Partly because of my auburn hair, partly because it is so in your face.  Can I just be festive with tights and a black dress?  Or is black WAY too stuffy?  Why couldn't they have made this dress in orange or cobalt or something fun!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

jordanjordan said:


> Thanks! I know red is more festive but I am such not a red person. I never wear red. Partly because of my auburn hair, partly because it is so in your face. Can I just be festive with tights and a black dress? Or is black WAY too stuffy? Why couldn't they have made this dress in orange or cobalt or something fun!!


 
all black during the holidays seems like a downer.  I agree, go with some color.

Or how about a sequin skirt, nice white button up and statement necklace.  With your height, switch out the skirt for some wide leg or pencil leg tuxedo pants again with a white button up.  Very simple, yet chic and festive!

and I know you don't wear heels, but what about a patent wedge?


----------



## Addictista

bagfashionista said:


> Edie purse in Flame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my kid immediately claiming it as hers



What great pictures - your daughter is adorable and I love that purse on a shelf picture! 



DC-Cutie said:


> all black during the holidays seems like a downer.  I agree, go with some color.
> 
> Or how about a sequin skirt, nice white button up and statement necklace.  With your height, switch out the skirt for some wide leg or pencil leg tuxedo pants again with a white button up.  Very simple, yet chic and festive!
> 
> and I know you don't wear heels, but what about a patent wedge?



I second both of these suggestions.  Jordan, don't force yourself to buy red if you don't like it.  Either pop the black dress with interesting, colorful shoes and a statement necklace or take one of these suggestions.  I love, love, love the look DC is suggesting.


----------



## alouette

So who's getting somethin' from the Fall Sale?

Have my eye on a few things.


----------



## Dukeprincess

KatyEm said:


> wanted to post some pics of 2 new jcrew purchases in case anyone was contemplating them.
> 
> I got the New Balance for jcrew 1400 sneakers, they were advertised in the men's section but they are pretty much unisex. I got a 6 1/2 as I'm usually an 8 1/2. They are super comfortable and really cute! i definitely recommend them if anyone is looking for casual sneakers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got the crochet lace front tee in navy. I got a medium and it's super cute, I got lots of compliments when I wore it today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got the Aigle Ecuyver wellies which were terrible for me, sadly. I sent them right back.
> I have normal calves, I'm a pant size 6 to 8 and I couldn't even get the size 39 boots on my legs. I have read reviews that the ecuvyer boot runs really tight in the calves and it's absolutely true. It's a shame though, they are really cute boots.



So cute!  Love the top and the sneakers! 



bagfashionista said:


> Edie purse in Flame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my kid immediately claiming it as hers



The Edie purse is gorgeous!  And your daughter is too cute! 



jordanjordan said:


> Thanks! I know red is more festive but I am such not a red person.  I never wear red.  Partly because of my auburn hair, partly because it is so in your face.  Can I just be festive with tights and a black dress?  Or is black WAY too stuffy?  Why couldn't they have made this dress in orange or cobalt or something fun!!



I agree with *DC's *suggestions.  Do not force yourself to wear something you don't love, but I think all black might be kind of blah unless you jazz it up withe some statement jewelry, patterned tights and fun shoes.


----------



## KatyEm

Dukeprincess said:


> So cute!  Love the top and the sneakers!



Thanks, *Dukeprincess*!


----------



## jordanjordan

DC-Cutie said:


> all black during the holidays seems like a downer.  I agree, go with some color.
> 
> Or how about a sequin skirt, nice white button up and statement necklace.  With your height, switch out the skirt for some wide leg or pencil leg tuxedo pants again with a white button up.  Very simple, yet chic and festive!
> 
> and I know you don't wear heels, but what about a patent wedge?



Thanks for the idea!  Either of those options sound like MUCH more my style, especially the sequined skirt, but maybe too casual?  Everyone last year had on dresses, even though some were sweater dresses, etc.  I will run them by DH, he has the final say because it is his work party and I don't want him to feel uncomfortable.

I have been giving it some more thought and I cannot pull of the red, but if I go with the black I am going to make sure to do it up with the accessories.  

Either way no heels, as much as I love these Cole Haan patent wedges I saw!  I don't feel good in heels, it makes me really self-conscious and then I look awkward.


----------



## jordanjordan

I have to take back my glowing reviews of the thermals and the tip to size up.  I wore the crew neck stripe one today (size small) and it has stretched out at least a size, or more.  It is unbelievable!  I put it on this morning and it fit, and now at 6:00pm it is a sack and looks pretty awful.  I am really disappointed.

I'm going to take the henley one I haven't worn back for my regular size (XS) and see if that helps.  I am also going to try to shrink this one back to normal and salvage it.  Will report back with results!


----------



## trigirl

jordanjordan said:


> I have to take back my glowing reviews of the thermals and the tip to size up.  I wore the crew neck stripe one today (size small) and it has stretched out at least a size, or more.  It is unbelievable!  I put it on this morning and it fit, and now at 6:00pm it is a sack and looks pretty awful.  I am really disappointed.
> 
> I'm going to take the henley one I haven't worn back for my regular size (XS) and see if that helps.  I am also going to try to shrink this one back to normal and salvage it.  Will report back with results!




I am wearing the black and cream striped one today and love it!  I will have to see how much it "grows" by the end of the day.  I got a medium but may get others in a small if there is alot of stretch.  I love these tops and that they are thicker than other ones.


----------



## DC-Cutie

jordanjordan said:


> Thanks for the idea!  Either of those options sound like MUCH more my style, especially the sequined skirt, but maybe too casual?  Everyone last year had on dresses, even though some were sweater dresses, etc.  I will run them by DH, he has the final say because it is his work party and I don't want him to feel uncomfortable.
> 
> I have been giving it some more thought and I cannot pull of the red, but if I go with the black I am going to make sure to do it up with the accessories.
> 
> Either way no heels, as much as I love these Cole Haan patent wedges I saw!  I don't feel good in heels, it makes me really self-conscious and then I look awkward.



I got you figured out now   (I think).  Is it because you're already tall you fell that the heels will make you even taller and awkward?  Girl, go 'head on and wear those heels.  You'll stand out, for the good.  You're slender and tall - my dream 

***Paging DukePrincess***  She's tall and wears hells like nobody business!

re the options:  I don't think they're too casual.  The tuxedo pants are dressy and a nice crisp white shirt with french cuff and cufflinks - is just an all around classy look.  I promise you'll look better than the ladies wearing sweater dress


----------



## jordanjordan

DC-Cutie said:


> I got you figured out now   (I think).  Is it because you're already tall you fell that the heels will make you even taller and awkward?  Girl, go 'head on and wear those heels.  You'll stand out, for the good.  You're slender and tall - my dream
> 
> ***Paging DukePrincess***  She's tall and wears hells like nobody business!
> 
> re the options:  I don't think they're too casual.  The tuxedo pants are dressy and a nice crisp white shirt with french cuff and cufflinks - is just an all around classy look.  I promise you'll look better than the ladies wearing sweater dress



You caught me!  I hate being tall!  I know some people look great, but it is the one thing I would change about myself.  I don't mind doing a small heel in the workplace, but in social settings I would rather not be towering over 90% of the people I encounter.  Literally.  Who knew everyone was so short?  Somehow I always end up being the tallest one- even with no heels!!


----------



## foxycleopatra

Is this a JCREW blazer (on the right)?







(from DailyCandy's facebook)


----------



## DC-Cutie

That's the Lexington (from '07/'08) - a J. Crew classic

The Hacking (from '11) has grey trim and the buttons are gold/brass


----------



## renza

foxycleopatra said:


> Is this a JCREW blazer (on the right)?
> 
> fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/315978_10150388719633514_5852343513_8356983_840478041_n.jpg
> 
> (from DailyCandy's facebook)


You're focusing on the blazer? I'm totally distracted by the adorably chubby pug!


----------



## Dukeprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> I got you figured out now   (I think).  Is it because you're already tall you fell that the heels will make you even taller and awkward?  Girl, go 'head on and wear those heels.  You'll stand out, for the good.  You're slender and tall - my dream
> 
> ***Paging DukePrincess***  She's tall and wears hells like nobody business!
> 
> re the options:  I don't think they're too casual.  The tuxedo pants are dressy and a nice crisp white shirt with french cuff and cufflinks - is just an all around classy look.  I promise you'll look better than the ladies wearing sweater dress



I am here!  *waves*  



jordanjordan said:


> You caught me!*  I hate being tall!*  I know some people look great, but it is the one thing I would change about myself.  I don't mind doing a small heel in the workplace, but in social settings I would rather not be towering over 90% of the people I encounter.  Literally.  Who knew everyone was so short?  Somehow I always end up being the tallest one- even with no heels!!



Wait, what is this I hear?  You HATE being tall?  Why?  How tall are you?  As *DC *said, I am tall and I wear 4-5 inch heels daily.  Today I am wearing 4 inch heels at work.  I am taller than many of the men in my office.  Do I care?  Not so much.  Honestly, I bet your height looks great on you and you are not embracing it!  I had a good friend in law school who is 6'3 and wore 4 inch heels!  (Her husband is 6'5)  After seeing her confidence, I vowed to never be insecure about mine again.

Now back to topic, I hope you are putting on some sparkle with that black dress!


----------



## alex.losee

Today I bought this fabulous shift dress. It is TDF. It's going to sell out just like the Teddie dress did, I can feel it.


----------



## jordanjordan

Dukeprincess said:


> I am here!  *waves*
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, what is this I hear?  You HATE being tall?  Why?  How tall are you?  As *DC *said, I am tall and I wear 4-5 inch heels daily.  Today I am wearing 4 inch heels at work.  I am taller than many of the men in my office.  Do I care?  Not so much.  Honestly, I bet your height looks great on you and you are not embracing it!  I had a good friend in law school who is 6'3 and wore 4 inch heels!  (Her husband is 6'5)  After seeing her confidence, I vowed to never be insecure about mine again.
> 
> Now back to topic, I hope you are putting on some sparkle with that black dress!



Haha, well I appreciate the vote of confidence, but I just can't pull it off.  I am 5'9" and so is my husband, so with heels I look ridiculous standing next to him.  I didn't wear heels before him, either, though, so it really isn't about that.  I am just very lanky with long arms and legs and so heels exaggerates that.  I am comfortable owning my height, but I don't think I'm comfortable owning my height plus 3!  Also, I have no coordination and so I will just look like a wobbly string bean!

Back to the holiday party- DH said it is "festive" attire and people can be as dressy or casual as they like.  Last year everyone was pretty dressy but we've decided we are probably both going to do business casual in a really sparkly, festive way.  I am either going to bling up my turtleneck sweater dress from years back and add some cool tights, or do something fun with the herringbone shirt dress.  I am thrilled to not be wearing cocktail attire.


----------



## phiphi

DC-Cutie said:


> I got you figured out now   (I think).  Is it because you're already tall you fell that the heels will make you even taller and awkward?  Girl, go 'head on and wear those heels.  You'll stand out, for the good.  You're slender and tall - my dream
> 
> ***Paging DukePrincess***  She's tall and wears hells like nobody business!
> 
> re the options:  I don't think they're too casual.  The tuxedo pants are dressy and a nice crisp white shirt with french cuff and cufflinks - is just an all around classy look.  I promise you'll look better than the ladies wearing sweater dress



dc, can you come live with me or just send me a list of what i should wear every day? i would be the most stylish person here!




Dukeprincess said:


> I am here!  *waves*
> 
> Wait, what is this I hear?  You HATE being tall?  Why?  How tall are you?  As *DC *said, I am tall and I wear 4-5 inch heels daily.  Today I am wearing 4 inch heels at work.  I am taller than many of the men in my office.  Do I care?  Not so much.  Honestly, I bet your height looks great on you and you are not embracing it!  I had a good friend in law school who is 6'3 and wore 4 inch heels!  (Her husband is 6'5)  After seeing her confidence, I vowed to never be insecure about mine again.
> 
> Now back to topic, I hope you are putting on some sparkle with that black dress!



jordan, you gotta listen to duke! 



alex.losee said:


> Today I bought this fabulous shift dress. It is TDF. It's going to sell out just like the Teddie dress did, I can feel it.



that is SO awesome. what a great dress!!



jordanjordan said:


> Haha, well I appreciate the vote of confidence, but I just can't pull it off.  I am 5'9" and so is my husband, so with heels I look ridiculous standing next to him.  I didn't wear heels before him, either, though, so it really isn't about that.  I am just very lanky with long arms and legs and so heels exaggerates that.  I am comfortable owning my height, but I don't think I'm comfortable owning my height plus 3!  Also, I have no coordination and so I will just look like a wobbly string bean!
> 
> Back to the holiday party- DH said it is "festive" attire and people can be as dressy or casual as they like.  Last year everyone was pretty dressy but we've decided we are probably both going to do business casual in a really sparkly, festive way.  I am either going to bling up my turtleneck sweater dress from years back and add some cool tights, or do something fun with the herringbone shirt dress.  I am thrilled to not be wearing cocktail attire.



tonight, i have a company dinner, and will be wearing my origami dress. i will post reviews on how it holds up to cocktails, and a dinner (ie. will i have room in this dress to eat.. or no.  LOL)


----------



## klj

Wondering if anyone has the Maritime blazer and how do you like it?
I'm curious about the length and if it runs small or large.

Thanks!


----------



## futurewoman

foxycleopatra said:


> Is this a JCREW blazer (on the right)?
> 
> fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/315978_10150388719633514_5852343513_8356983_840478041_n.jpg
> 
> (from DailyCandy's facebook)




Ahh, serendipity! I went to a local consignment store today and found this exact blazer (in my size and mint) for $34 

I'm loyal to J. Crew, but it's disappointing that the quality of this fall '07 piece is far superior to my '10 collection blazer. Also, the enamel buttons are a unique touch.


----------



## phiphi

went for a night out and wore the origami dress. i was worried that the wool crepe would wrinkle a lot after a few hours sitting down, but it held up quite nicely.


----------



## jordanjordan

phiphi said:


> went for a night out and wore the origami dress. i was worried that the wool crepe would wrinkle a lot after a few hours sitting down, but it held up quite nicely.



That looks great on you!  I had last year's version which was much shorter and ended up selling it because it was just too big on me and short.  I love the red!


----------



## Dukeprincess

phiphi said:


> went for a night out and wore the origami dress. i was worried that the wool crepe would wrinkle a lot after a few hours sitting down, but it held up quite nicely.



GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## trigirl

phiphi said:


> went for a night out and wore the origami dress. i was worried that the wool crepe would wrinkle a lot after a few hours sitting down, but it held up quite nicely.



Looking good!


----------



## yellow08

alex.losee said:


> Today I bought this fabulous shift dress. It is TDF. It's going to sell out just like the Teddie dress did, I can feel it.



I tried it, cute _*BUT*_ didn't like the horizontal seam at the bottom of the dress. It's weird and it cuts the dress off, IMO...

Looking good *PhiPhi*!!! I tried that dress on too and I'm in  it's on my wishlist for the fall!


----------



## Shoegal30

OMG, where has this thread been all my life? I always find something great on this forum.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Shoegal30 said:


> OMG, where has this thread been all my life? I always find something great on this forum.



I know, this thread is dangerous. The extra 25% off at Jcrew is also dangerous. I have bought an unhealthy amount of stuff during this promo and the last one of its kind!


----------



## Shoegal30

Girl my Jcrew obsession is crazy bad. I even worked there for a little while. The discount is really good too! I check the website every morning! I didn't see anything today though...


----------



## persunshop

queenvictoria2 said:


> My cardigans are my favorite also  Especially the featherweight cashmere ones!



i love cardigans too!today i wear cardigans for the weather turn cold and rainy here!


----------



## Shoegal30

persunshop said:


> i love cardigans too!today i wear cardigans for the weather turn cold and rainy here!


I only like the longer cardigans. I can't stand the Jackie cardigans. They come in great colors but they do nothing for you if you're busty...I find that they make me look boxy, which is never a good thing! The longer cardigans are slimming because they are longer.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Not sure if this has been listed, but for $3.75 million, you can buy Jenna Lyons BK brownstone via Sothebys
http://www.sothebyshomes.com/nyc/sales/0135823


----------



## Trayler

I just received my Lady Day coat and it is perfect!!! I only regret that I ordered it before the 25% off sale started...


----------



## persunshop

Shoegal30 said:


> I only like the longer cardigans. I can't stand the Jackie cardigans. They come in great colors but they do nothing for you if you're busty...I find that they make me look boxy, which is never a good thing! The longer cardigans are slimming because they are longer.


i dislike jackie cardigans too, i prefer long cardigan,it really can make me look slim and tall!


----------



## Shoegal30

talldrnkofwater said:


> Not sure if this has been listed, but for $3.75 million, you can buy Jenna Lyons BK brownstone via Sothebys
> http://www.sothebyshomes.com/nyc/sales/0135823


That is shocking. I was under the impression that her husband wanted to keep it....well, they both wanted to keep it. It's really beautiful. I truly was shocked to hear about their divorce.


----------



## jordanjordan

Trayler said:


> I just received my Lady Day coat and it is perfect!!! I only regret that I ordered it before the 25% off sale started...



You could re order it and return the one you got full price.  People do it ALL the time on JCrew Aficionada.


----------



## Trayler

jordanjordan said:


> You could re order it and return the one you got full price.  People do it ALL the time on JCrew Aficionada.



I may do just that! Thanks


----------



## phiphi

jordanjordan said:


> That looks great on you!  I had last year's version which was much shorter and ended up selling it because it was just too big on me and short.  I love the red!





Dukeprincess said:


> GORGEOUS!!!





trigirl said:


> Looking good!





yellow08 said:


> I tried it, cute _*BUT*_ didn't like the horizontal seam at the bottom of the dress. It's weird and it cuts the dress off, IMO...
> 
> Looking good *PhiPhi*!!! I tried that dress on too and I'm in  it's on my wishlist for the fall!



thank you!!!! 



hellokatiegirl said:


> I know, this thread is dangerous. The extra 25% off at Jcrew is also dangerous. I have bought an unhealthy amount of stuff during this promo and the last one of its kind!



this is a dangerous thread indeed! but i LOVE it!!!


----------



## Belladiva79

I am in search of the Lexington Blazer in black w white trim. Anyone have any leads on it? Is ebay my only hope??


----------



## yellow08

Belladiva79 said:


> I am in search of the Lexington Blazer in black w white trim. Anyone have any leads on it? Is ebay my only hope??


I suggest Ebay but also your local resale shops (but that might become time consuming). Search Ebay frequently and you might have better luck during the warmer months when people are least likely to be looking for a wool jacket. I hope this helps!


----------



## katheryn

I just caved in and used the 25% off code at the last minute (literally). I bought the schoolboy blazer in pearl (I already have navy and love it) and an Elodie silk blouse in faded black (I already have ivory and green). As long as they keep putting out these codes I am going to keep using them, haha.


----------



## katheryn

Looks like they extended the 25% off another day. There are a few new additions and colors to the website as well, such as the pencil skirt in neon azalea. Temptations!


----------



## DC-Cutie

katheryn said:


> Looks like they extended the 25% off another day. There are a few new additions and colors to the website as well, such as the pencil skirt in neon azalea. Temptations!


----------



## yellow08

katheryn said:


> Looks like they extended the 25% off another day. There are a few new additions and colors to the website as well, such as the pencil skirt in neon azalea. Temptations!



I'm about to cave in...I was trying to be good but darn you *JC*!!!!!!


----------



## Shoegal30

I've already fell victim! I brought some things in the store and made 2 separate online transactions! Damn JC!


----------



## katheryn

I think I am going to cave in and buy one of the new arrivals -- the fanfare jacket in winter's tweed:

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_feature...15~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~fanfare/59265.jsp


----------



## phiphi

i'm going to buckle soon...


----------



## renza

I wish you didn't have to spend $150 for free shipping. I've been dying to get something in Bright Dahlia (LOVE this shade of pink/purple) and I think the scarf would be my best bet (tried the honeycomb sweater before but the shape was so unflattering on me). I don't want anything else! Blargh. I guess I will have to hope I get the scarf for Christmas.


----------



## Chi town Chanel

katheryn said:


> I think I am going to cave in and buy one of the new arrivals -- the fanfare jacket in winter's tweed:
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_feature...15~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~fanfare/59265.jsp



OMG I LOVE that jacket.  It is so chic and classic.  It reminds me of Chanel.  Great choice!  The back is amazingly cool.


----------



## Shoegal30

I've got my eye on that Cherie Jacket in shimmer tweed. It's very Chanel-ish....

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_feature/NewArrivals/blazersandvests/PRDOVR~55823/55823.jsp


----------



## trigirl

Shoegal30 said:


> I've got my eye on that Cherie Jacket in shimmer tweed. It's very Chanel-ish....
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_feature/NewArrivals/blazersandvests/PRDOVR~55823/55823.jsp




That one is on my radar too.  Looks gorgeous.


----------



## Simpsonyte

Got these belts a couple of weeks ago in store, all on sale! My total was $53, which was less than the original price of the large belt on the bottom! I love a good J Crew sale!


----------



## watk6022

Does anyone have irl pictures of the dark eggplant townhouse trench? Thanks in advance.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Additional 30% off with code *MUSTHAVE*

also works for Factory purchases!!!


----------



## yellow08

DC-Cutie said:


> Additional 30% off with code *MUSTHAVE*
> 
> also works for Factory purchases!!!


*NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

JC please give me a week or 2 between promotions!!!:sunnies


----------



## klj

Does anyone know if the Maritime blazer runs small or fits tts?
I am usually all over the board with sizing for J Crew so its hard for me to be consistent with what to order...thanks!!


----------



## yellow08

klj said:


> Does anyone know if the Maritime blazer runs small or fits tts?
> I am usually all over the board with sizing for J Crew so its hard for me to be consistent with what to order...thanks!!


I think it runs big...


----------



## DC-Cutie

klj said:


> Does anyone know if the Maritime blazer runs small or fits tts?
> I am usually all over the board with sizing for J Crew so its hard for me to be consistent with what to order...thanks!!



runs large, loose fitting


----------



## katheryn

I got my fanfare jacket in ivory with black trim today. It is gorgeous! I'll try to post pics soon.


----------



## klj

DC-Cutie said:


> runs large, loose fitting



Awww. Darn. It looks like its really super fitted but when I think I'm a small I'm really an XS in some stuff.


----------



## Belladiva79

Im dying for the cece tortoise flats but size 8 is sold out everywhere. I wear an 8 for Tory Burch. Im wondering if I would be ok w a 7.5 in the cece or would they be too tight?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Belladiva79 said:


> Im dying for the cece tortoise flats but size 8 is sold out everywhere. I wear an 8 for Tory Burch. Im wondering if I would be ok w a 7.5 in the cece or would they be too tight?



Darn!  I had this size in my hand on Monday!!!  But put it back, it was going to be for my sister but she decided on another color. I'll keep my eyes out for you...


----------



## Belladiva79

DC-Cutie said:


> Darn!  I had this size in my hand on Monday!!!  But put it back, it was going to be for my sister but she decided on another color. I'll keep my eyes out for you...



OMGGGG Please please please keep an eye out for me. i neeed these!


----------



## trigirl

Anyone else love getting the J. Crew catalogs ion the mail?  Love the new one that came today.

Sweater question...anyone have any sweaters they are loving from this year that aren't pilling?  Any that are pilling alot?  There are some that I have my eye on but I HATE it when they pill the first day. I understand that wool and cashmere will pill over time but some of the blends with acrylic/nylon go bad from the start.  Drives me crazy!


----------



## Shopmore

Minor vent:  Yesterday I had a sale crewcuts coat in my cart for DD with the intention of purchasing today.  Today, the coat in the particular color is now back up to full price.  I chatted with the CS rep who said that color was never on sale.  WTF??  I had it in my cart yesterday.  I just saw it.  I will try again later with a different rep.  I hate how they do the price switcheroo of certain colors of the same exact item.  Vent over.


----------



## renza

trigirl said:


> Anyone else love getting the J. Crew catalogs ion the mail?  Love the new one that came today.
> 
> Sweater question...anyone have any sweaters they are loving from this year that aren't pilling?  Any that are pilling alot?  There are some that I have my eye on but I HATE it when they pill the first day. I understand that wool and cashmere will pill over time but some of the blends with acrylic/nylon go bad from the start.  Drives me crazy!


I always like their "dream" blend. It's warm, medium-weight, doesn't make me itch (that is always a problem for me) and holds up pretty well. I think mine have pilled a little but don't look bad.


----------



## jordanjordan

renza said:


> I always like their "dream" blend. It's warm, medium-weight, doesn't make me itch (that is always a problem for me) and holds up pretty well. I think mine have pilled a little but don't look bad.



Me too- the dream is my favorite non cashmere sweater material.


----------



## trigirl

Thanks, Ladies!  It looks like many of the dream blend are online only. Next time they do a 25% off sale online I will have to order a few sizes and try them out.  I am all over the place size wise when it comes to J. Crew sweaters.

I just LOVE those new Honeycomb cable sweaters but the shedding of the angora drives me crazy!  Somehow, the fibers always get caught in my throat.  Good for my wallet, I suppose.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Ladies, do I need the pencil skirt in Royal Paisley?


----------



## trigirl

I love that print so I am going with yes!


----------



## renza

trigirl said:


> Thanks, Ladies!  It looks like many of the dream blend are online only. Next time they do a 25% off sale online I will have to order a few sizes and try them out.  I am all over the place size wise when it comes to J. Crew sweaters.
> 
> I just LOVE those new Honeycomb cable sweaters but the shedding of the angora drives me crazy!  Somehow, the fibers always get caught in my throat.  Good for my wallet, I suppose.


What size do you wear in the other J.Crew sweaters? In my experience, I have always worn an XS in their dream sweaters, no matter the style.
And I am kind of relieved that you say the Honeycomb Sweaters shed. I had to return mine (LOVED the color but it made me look like a linebacker somehow even though I am petite--I think it's the flat chest) but it was so pretty I was kind of sad.


----------



## trigirl

I usually wear a small or medium.  

Yeah, the Honeycomb made me bulky too.  Another reason I passed.  I'll just admire them from afar!


----------



## Dukeprincess

trigirl said:


> I love that print so I am going with yes!



  Okay, one yes is all I need.


----------



## Belladiva79

I just purchased an item online that is cheaper in the store. Would online honor the instore price and give me a price adjustment? Tia!!


----------



## yellow08

Dukeprincess said:


> Ladies, *do I need *the pencil skirt in Royal Paisley?



Basically....YES!!!


----------



## yellow08

....


----------



## jordanjordan

trigirl said:


> I usually wear a small or medium.
> 
> Yeah, the Honeycomb made me bulky too.  Another reason I passed.  I'll just admire them from afar!



I love the knit of the honeycomb sweater but it was awful on me.  I looked huge on top.  It was short and wide and bulky in all the wrong places.  On top of that it had really tight arms.  Just a hot mess.


----------



## Dukeprincess

yellow08 said:


> Basically....YES!!!


  Bought it!


----------



## jennytalula

Hi Ladies,
does anyone own the J. Crew Minnetonkas that are shearling lined? The ones Garance Doré blogged about:
http://www.garancedore.fr/en/2011/11/02/les-minnetonkas/
I really like them but don't know about the size. I'm a true EUR 38, and usually wear 7.5 or 8 in US sizes. Do these stretch out? Should I get a 7 or 8?

Thanks so much!


----------



## GelTea

jennytalula said:


> Hi Ladies,
> does anyone own the J. Crew Minnetonkas that are shearling lined? The ones Garance Doré blogged about:
> http://www.garancedore.fr/en/2011/11/02/les-minnetonkas/
> I really like them but don't know about the size. I'm a true EUR 38, and usually wear 7.5 or 8 in US sizes. Do these stretch out? Should I get a 7 or 8?
> 
> Thanks so much!



I don't own those particular Minnetonkas, but they do generally run 1 size large.


----------



## Letyina

Hi Ladies,
Do anyone knows if it's going to be an online sale for the Black Friday?
The other years? I don't know if I have to wait or not to place an order!
Thank you


----------



## Dukeprincess

Letyina said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Do anyone knows if it's going to be an online sale for the Black Friday?
> The other years? I don't know if I have to wait or not to place an order!
> Thank you



There was not one last year, so if there is something you want, get it now!


----------



## Simpsonyte

jennytalula said:


> Hi Ladies,
> does anyone own the J. Crew Minnetonkas that are shearling lined? The ones Garance Doré blogged about:
> http://www.garancedore.fr/en/2011/11/02/les-minnetonkas/
> I really like them but don't know about the size. I'm a true EUR 38, and usually wear 7.5 or 8 in US sizes. Do these stretch out? Should I get a 7 or 8?
> 
> Thanks so much!



I have those in black. I got mine last year and they are great! I am usually a US size 8.5, got the Minnetonkas in size 8 and they fit perfectly! I have worn them a lot and they have relaxed but have not stretched at all. I wear mine w/o socks since they are shearling lined. Hope this helps in your decision!


----------



## jennytalula

Yes it does! Thanks so much!


----------



## watk6022

I'm wanting to get all of the long sleeve tee's in dark grape, and the eggplant scarf. Should I wait until black Friday?


----------



## katheryn

I stopped at the J. Crew Clearance Center in North Carolina as I was passing through on my way home for Thanksgiving. I picked up this season's double serge hacking jacket in bright berry for $60! Super exciting, especially since my size has been sold out on line for a while. 

Tonight is the last night for 30% off sale items, so I think I will pick up a few things. I don't think J. Crew had anything for Black Friday last year.


----------



## watk6022

I just bought a townhouse trench in dark eggplant!! I'm so excited, this is my first J. Crew item ,


----------



## renza

katheryn said:


> I stopped at the J. Crew Clearance Center in North Carolina as I was passing through on my way home for Thanksgiving. I picked up this season's double serge hacking jacket in bright berry for $60! Super exciting, especially since my size has been sold out on line for a while.


What a deal! I'm so jealous.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

This thread needs more pictures. 



katheryn said:


> I stopped at the J. Crew Clearance Center in North Carolina as I was passing through on my way home for Thanksgiving. I picked up this season's double serge hacking jacket in bright berry for $60! Super exciting, especially since my size has been sold out on line for a while.
> 
> Tonight is the last night for 30% off sale items, so I think I will pick up a few things. I don't think J. Crew had anything for Black Friday last year.


Great deal.  Where is the J. Crew Clearance Center in NC? Is it the store at Concord Mills or Mebane?


----------



## katheryn

WhitleyGilbert said:


> This thread needs more pictures.
> 
> 
> Great deal.  Where is the J. Crew Clearance Center in NC? Is it the store at Concord Mills or Mebane?



Neither. It isn't a retail or factory store. It is a store attached to a distribution center/warehouse in Arden (near Asheville), just off I-26. It won't come up in the store locator, I just happened to read about it on a blog. I was so mad for all the times I have driven by without knowing!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

katheryn said:


> Neither. It isn't a retail or factory store. It is a store attached to a distribution center/warehouse in Arden (near Asheville), just off I-26. It won't come up in the store locator, I just happened to read about it on a blog. I was so mad for all the times I have driven by without knowing!



Thanks for the info. This is the first time that I've heard of this store.


----------



## jordanjordan

katheryn said:


> Neither. It isn't a retail or factory store. It is a store attached to a distribution center/warehouse in Arden (near Asheville), just off I-26. It won't come up in the store locator, I just happened to read about it on a blog. I was so mad for all the times I have driven by without knowing!



In Lynchburg there are TWO clearance stores, and this coming weekend there is going to be a warehouse sale as well.  DH and I are driving 3.5 hours each way to go, it is going to be our little black friday trip!


----------



## Letyina

I want to gave to my boyfriend a Jcrew monogrammed sweater but i'm debating on with one. The 100% cashmere one is really expensive and i'd have to really pass on other thing for me to buy it. Or the wool-Cashmere that is cheaper but its still good quality ( I suppose )
Is the wool-Cashmere good quality? Or I splurge for the 100% one?

Thank you in advance and sorry for the bad english!


----------



## yellow08

Letyina said:


> I want to gave to my boyfriend a Jcrew monogrammed sweater but i'm debating on with one. The 100% cashmere one is really expensive and i'd have to really pass on other thing for me to buy it. Or the wool-Cashmere that is cheaper but its still good quality ( I suppose )
> Is the wool-Cashmere good quality? Or I splurge for the 100% one?
> 
> Thank you in advance and sorry for the bad english!



I would go with the wool/cashmere blend especially if you plan to monogram it. JC cashmere quality has been so/so over that last few years. I hear the 2011 cashmere is decent (for women's) but I'm not sure what the quality is for men's. Once you monogram it's *not* returnable so you want to make sure the quality is up to your standards. If possible I would go to the B&M and chat with a SA to make sure you're getting a good sweater for the price. Or the other option is to buy him the cashmere sweater w/out the monogram.


----------



## burb3rrylov3r

The cashmere sweater quality is not good - my boyfriend bought 2 when he worked there and he has since given me both. They are pretty boxy and they pill. I think the fact that I slept in one last night says it all.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

I bought the envelope coat today in black, I still had my 20% off from opening my JCrew account, and when it rung up the SA  said, looks like there is another 20% off of coats today, so I got the coat for $208.


----------



## klj

I have a very lame request..only because I've exhausted myself trying to look for my posts from last winter on a coat(I bought two) I bought last year...actually I think a lot of us bought it when a sale was going on...it wasn't the Lady Day coat but one like it...it was pretty popular. I bought black and the eggplant color(yikes I can't think of the name of that either!)
So I sound a little desperate, I know. I apologize
Anyone want to throw some names out there..I'm sure when I hear it I'll know.
I know this isn't much info to go on..but I thought I'd give it a shot anyway. It was a great sale when we all bought them. I checked my order history too..and it doesn't go back very far...maybe I should call them


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

*klj*
My favorite from last year was bon bon, I still have last holiday's catalog, once I get home I can look them up for you. What shape was it?


----------



## klj

AmeeLVSBags said:


> *klj*
> My favorite from last year was bon bon, I still have last holiday's catalog, once I get home I can look them up for you. What shape was it?



Yay! I _finally_ found the name...it was the Double Cloth Colletta!
Thanks,Amee


----------



## Lexgal

I was at the Lynchburg clearance center store last friday.  I found several deals.  Black minnie wool pants for 30, cropped cords for 25, cashmere tees ( one yellow and one white) each 50 and the red, orange cashmere sweatshirt for 50.  Then the manager gave me a card for 20% off!


----------



## jordanjordan

Lexgal said:


> I was at the Lynchburg clearance center store last friday.  I found several deals.  Black minnie wool pants for 30, cropped cords for 25, cashmere tees ( one yellow and one white) each 50 and the red, orange cashmere sweatshirt for 50.  Then the manager gave me a card for 20% off!



I can't wait to go Friday!  I hope they are both well stocked and that the sample sale has a lot of stuff.  I am hoping to pick up some outerwear and cashmere, and maybe a blazer and a pencil skirt if I am really lucky!


----------



## renza

I'm really excited about the 25% off code, because I just realized fiance can use this to buy his wedding suit! 
And if I sneak in a couple shirts for myself, that can be written off as a wedding expense, right?


----------



## Dukeprincess

renza said:


> I'm really excited about the 25% off code, because I just realized fiance can use this to buy his wedding suit!
> *And if I sneak in a couple shirts for myself, that can be written off as a wedding expense, right?*


----------



## cap

Sorry i cant post a pic but i need opinions on these boots.  They are the sperry sider albatross boot in warm ivory. what do you think? cute? ugly? lol.  I was thinking of getting these for winter. and it helps that they are 25% off also. thanks ladies.


----------



## BlackApple

katheryn said:


> Neither. It isn't a retail or factory store. It is a store attached to a distribution center/warehouse in Arden (near Asheville), just off I-26. It won't come up in the store locator, I just happened to read about it on a blog. I was so mad for all the times I have driven by without knowing!


 

Thank you for this information. I am traveling through this area tommorow on my way to TN and this is slightly off to where I am heading. Will stop in there for sure. I have been in NC for 6 years and had no idea this place exsisted!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

So the 25% off is in stores as well, right? And presumably will last through the weekend...?


----------



## Greentea

Anyone have this A-line skirt? Shopping the sale from home and wondering if the two pleats in the front near the waistline poof out or lay flat?

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/skirts/alinefull/PRDOVR~47315/47315.jsp


----------



## vhdos

I purchased the Majesty Peacoat in warm lemon (size 0) on line today:
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/outerwear/wool/PRDOVR~49360/49360.jsp
I hope the fit is good.  I have another wool coat from J Crew in a size 0, but I purchased it about 4 years ago.  Does anyone have the Majesty Peacoat?


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I bought this tee today 
My jeans are from target


----------



## hellokatiegirl

vhdos said:


> I purchased the Majesty Peacoat in warm lemon (size 0) on line today:
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/outerwear/wool/PRDOVR~49360/49360.jsp
> I hope the fit is good.  I have another wool coat from J Crew in a size 0, but I purchased it about 4 years ago.  Does anyone have the Majesty Peacoat?



My Majesty Peacoat just arrived a few days ago in the mail and I love it! I bought it in purple, but the yellow is really gorgeous too.

I tried the coat on in the store and ended up purchasing it online when they had the extra 25% off a couple of weeks ago. I thought it fit pretty true to size, maybe a little bit on the big size. I am usually a size 2 in JCrew and this is the size I got in the coat, but a zero might have fit too. 

Hope you enjoy yours!


----------



## Greentea

talldrnkofwater said:


> I bought this tee today
> My jeans are from target



Saw this online - love it!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Greentea said:


> Saw this online - love it!



I've been stalking it since it came out.  I originally wanted it in black, but this color looks better on me.  I now have 3 j.crew sequin tsp/jackets in this color. Lol


----------



## vhdos

hellokatiegirl said:


> My Majesty Peacoat just arrived a few days ago in the mail and I love it! I bought it in purple, but the yellow is really gorgeous too.
> 
> I tried the coat on in the store and ended up purchasing it online when they had the extra 25% off a couple of weeks ago. I thought it fit pretty true to size, maybe a little bit on the big size. I am usually a size 2 in JCrew and this is the size I got in the coat, but a zero might have fit too.
> 
> Hope you enjoy yours!



Oh no - I wondered if I should have purchased the 00, but it was back-ordered and I didn't want to wait for it.  Glad you like yours.  The purple is gorgeous


----------



## cap

vhdos said:


> Oh no - I wondered if I should have purchased the 00, but it was back-ordered and I didn't want to wait for it. Glad you like yours. The purple is gorgeous


 i just purchased the majesty peacoat a few weeks ago in the warm bone color. I am petite so i ordered a 0 petite. The coat fit great except for the chest area i thought it was too snug. If i wore a thick sweater then forget it. i returned it a few days ago and purchased the townhouse trench in seasalt instead. I hope this coat works out better for me...lol. I also wanted something a little longer to cover my butt. I think the majesty peacoat is nice but i felt it was kind of big in the waist to. Then again i have odd measurements. i am 5'1 around 103 lbs but wear a d bra so lots of stuff doesnt fit right on me. I hope your peacoat works out for you. Its a pretty winter coat and will keep you warm.


----------



## vhdos

^I chose the peacoat because I already own a long wool J Crew coat.  I am 5'3", 100 lbs, C cup, so I guess we will see how the 0 fits.  Thanks for the info


----------



## cheburashka

It's been so long since I bought anything from Jcrew. Can someone help with sizing ? I want to order a couple pencil skirts for my clinical rotations but not sure if Jcrew does vanity sizing ? I used to work for BR and I remember our vanity sizing was ridiculous, I often was a 0 when I am more like a 4. 

I rarely shop anywhere but I usually wear size 27-28 jeans and just bought a couple dresses from DVF all true size 4 that seem to fit well. Which size should I order ?


----------



## jordanjordan

vhdos said:
			
		

> ^I chose the peacoat because I already own a long wool J Crew coat.  I am 5'3", 100 lbs, C cup, so I guess we will see how the 0 fits.  Thanks for the info



I would suggest a 00.  I found that it runs really big, especially in the body.  I got and returned the 0.  I'm 5'9" 115 and usually take a 00 (though sometimes a 00).


----------



## jordanjordan

cheburashka said:
			
		

> It's been so long since I bought anything from Jcrew. Can someone help with sizing ? I want to order a couple pencil skirts for my clinical rotations but not sure if Jcrew does vanity sizing ? I used to work for BR and I remember our vanity sizing was ridiculous, I often was a 0 when I am more like a 4.
> 
> I rarely shop anywhere but I usually wear size 27-28 jeans and just bought a couple dresses from DVF all true size 4 that seem to fit well. Which size should I order ?


Provably a 4.  I wear a 24/25 in designer denim and am a 0/00 in J.Crew bottoms.  I have to say the J.Crew waist sizes are weird, though. I can do a 25 or even a 26 in the high waisted ones.  It also depends on your body shape, their pants are very slim through the thighs and hips so if you are curvy err to the bigger side.


----------



## vhdos

jordanjordan said:


> I would suggest a 00.  I found that it runs really big, especially in the body.  I got and returned the 0.  I'm 5'9" 115 and usually take a 00 (though sometimes a 00).



I've already ordered it, so it's too late.  The 00 was backordered until Jan I think - no thanks.  I can always have the 0 altered.  Most of my clothes need alterations anyways, so Im used to it.


----------



## cap

vhdos said:


> ^I chose the peacoat because I already own a long wool J Crew coat. I am 5'3", 100 lbs, C cup, so I guess we will see how the 0 fits. Thanks for the info


 Your welcome


----------



## jordanjordan

I went to the warehouse sale yesterday in Lynchburg and it was amazing.  it was worth the 3.5 hour drive each way for sure.  Between there and the two clearance stores, I got over 1k worth or merchandise for 220.  almost all of it was fall or holiday 11, a few things were summer 11.  DH got some great things too.  If it is feasible to get to one of the distribution centers, definitely consider it,  I can't wait until the Richmond regional warehouse sale in January.


----------



## jordanjordan

vhdos said:
			
		

> I've already ordered it, so it's too late.  The 00 was backordered until Jan I think - no thanks.  I can always have the 0 altered.  Most of my clothes need alterations anyways, so Im used to it.



Good luck!  I did notice some of the colors fit differently so maybe it will work for you as is.  It's a really nice pea coat.


----------



## saira1214

jordanjordan said:
			
		

> I went to the warehouse sale yesterday in Lynchburg and it was amazing.  it was worth the 3.5 hour drive each way for sure.  Between there and the two clearance stores, I got over 1k worth or merchandise for 220.  almost all of it was fall or holiday 11, a few things were summer 11.  DH got some great things too.  If it is feasible to get to one of the distribution centers, definitely consider it,  I can't wait until the Richmond regional warehouse sale in January.



" I got over 1k worth or merchandise for 220.  " whaAa??? Congrats!!!


----------



## kalice

vhdos said:


> ^I chose the peacoat because I already own a long wool J Crew coat.  I am 5'3", 100 lbs, C cup, so I guess we will see how the 0 fits.  Thanks for the info



good luck on finding one, you may also need a petite. I'm 5'4, 102 lb, and pretty much end up swimming in the 0, 00, and even some of the petites. 

J crew is not particuarly petite-friendly despite having a petite line.


----------



## Tamarind

kalice said:


> good luck on finding one, you may also need a petite. I'm 5'4, 102 lb, and pretty much end up swimming in the 0, 00, and even some of the petites.
> 
> J crew is not particuarly petite-friendly despite having a petite line.



I agree, J Crew is a difficult fit for me.  I am small but my arms and legs are long relatively speaking.  Also I am short-waisted and their models seem to be long-waisted.

I ordered and returned so many things but I kept trying because I always responded visually to their styling.  Occasionally I did OK, but only with something like an A-line dress that only has to fit in certain places.


----------



## cheburashka

kalice said:


> good luck on finding one, you may also need a petite. I'm 5'4, 102 lb, and pretty much end up swimming in the 0, 00, and even some of the petites.
> 
> J crew is not particuarly petite-friendly despite having a petite line.


 

Sorry for quoting you like this, but this makes me really wonder, I'm 112 right now and 5'7. Would 4 fit me or should I try 4 petitie or maybe a size 2 ? I been thinking hard trying to figure out when is the last time I tried something from jcrew and all I remembered is that things were huge when I tried them on.


----------



## Greentea

cheburashka said:


> Sorry for quoting you like this, but this makes me really wonder, I'm 112 right now and 5'7. Would 4 fit me or should I try 4 petitie or maybe a size 2 ? I been thinking hard trying to figure out when is the last time I tried something from jcrew and all I remembered is that things were huge when I tried them on.



In Jcrew, more like a 0 or 2 for sure. Not petite.


----------



## vhdos

kalice said:


> good luck on finding one, you may also need a petite. I'm 5'4, 102 lb, and pretty much end up swimming in the 0, 00, and even some of the petites.
> 
> J crew is not particuarly petite-friendly despite having a petite line.



I mentioned before that I already own a J Crew wool coat.  It's a size 0 (not petite) and it fits perfectly.  I typically can't wear J Crew pants/skirts/shorts (too big) unless I have them altered, but everything else J Crew fits great.  I also own several J Crew blazers in size 0 and they fit good too.
Unless their sizing has change recently, I should be fine.  If the coat doesn't fit, I will just alter it


----------



## phiphi

jordanjordan said:


> I went to the warehouse sale yesterday in Lynchburg and it was amazing.  it was worth the 3.5 hour drive each way for sure.  Between there and the two clearance stores, I got over 1k worth or merchandise for 220.  almost all of it was fall or holiday 11, a few things were summer 11.  DH got some great things too.  If it is feasible to get to one of the distribution centers, definitely consider it,  I can't wait until the Richmond regional warehouse sale in January.



wow!! congrats on your scores!!!




vhdos said:


> I mentioned before that I already own a J Crew wool coat.  It's a size 0 (not petite) and it fits perfectly.  I typically can't wear J Crew pants/skirts/shorts (too big) unless I have them altered, but everything else J Crew fits great.  I also own several J Crew blazers in size 0 and they fit good too.
> Unless their sizing has change recently, I should be fine.  If the coat doesn't fit, I will just alter it



oohh this is good to know - thanks vhdos! i've always wanted a jcrew coat, but never know what size to get.


----------



## vhdos

^Don't take my word for it - it seems that everyone here is telling me that my size 0 will be too big
I'll update after I receive the coat and let you all know how it works out


----------



## Mademoiselle R

vhdos said:


> I've already ordered it, so it's too late.  The 00 was backordered until Jan I think - no thanks.  I can always have the 0 altered.  Most of my clothes need alterations anyways, so Im used to it.



You can call their 1-800 number and they will do a national search for your jacket and the second that your size is located they will ship it to you within 24-48 hours. I called because for some reason my paypal transaction was put on hold through the website and by the time I called to approve the order the fanfare jacket had completely sold out online. They suggested the search service but given the popularity of the item I didn't hold my breath. Within 24 hours a customer service agent e-mailed me that they located the jacket and the following day I received a tracking number. Oh, and the original jacket I ordered was also on backorder so IF the transaction had gone through I would have had to wait until January to receive it!


----------



## vhdos

Mademoiselle R said:


> You can call their 1-800 number and they will do a national search for your jacket and the second that your size is located they will ship it to you within 24-48 hours. I called because for some reason my paypal transaction was put on hold through the website and by the time I called to approve the order the fanfare jacket had completely sold out online. They suggested the search service but given the popularity of the item I didn't hold my breath. Within 24 hours a customer service agent e-mailed me that they located the jacket and the following day I received a tracking number. Oh, and the original jacket I ordered was also on backorder so IF the transaction had gone through I would have had to wait until January to receive it!



Thanks for the advice, but I don't even know if the size I ordered is not going to fit.  I ordered the 0 because that's the size I always order.  I will keep this in mind for future reference though.  It's nice to know that they have good customer service


----------



## BlackApple

Got some great deals today at the wharehouse sale in NC. Found several merino wool and cashmere sweaters, a trench, and some sandals for next summer.


----------



## jordanjordan

vhdos said:
			
		

> I mentioned before that I already own a J Crew wool coat.  It's a size 0 (not petite) and it fits perfectly.  I typically can't wear J Crew pants/skirts/shorts (too big) unless I have them altered, but everything else J Crew fits great.  I also own several J Crew blazers in size 0 and they fit good too.
> Unless their sizing has change recently, I should be fine.  If the coat doesn't fit, I will just alter it



Their sizing has gotten bigger this season.  My zero coats from last year fit but this years don't.  I know you already ordered, just putting it out there for others.


----------



## katheryn

BlackApple said:


> Got some great deals today at the wharehouse sale in NC. Found several merino wool and cashmere sweaters, a trench, and some sandals for next summer.



Congrats on your awesome haul! I passed through on my way back but didn't get there until 5:30pm. Of course there was not much selection, but I did get a black cashmere long-sleeved tee for $55. Not too bad and definitely worth the quick stop. I added myself to their mailing list so I will know about future sales. I am only about 115 miles away.


----------



## jordanjordan

cheburashka said:
			
		

> Sorry for quoting you like this, but this makes me really wonder, I'm 112 right now and 5'7. Would 4 fit me or should I try 4 petitie or maybe a size 2 ? I been thinking hard trying to figure out when is the last time I tried something from jcrew and all I remembered is that things were huge when I tried them on.



If you liked your stuff tailored and more fitted, probably a 0.  I am 5'9" and 115, so probably very close. In size to you, and I would get a 00 I'm the majesty and probably most of the others.  Blazers are fine for me in a 0 for the most part.  Unless you have unusually short arms for your height I would definitely not get a petite.  Typically the ATMs are perfect for me in j.crew stuff and they are slightly on the long side.


----------



## jordanjordan

BlackApple said:
			
		

> Got some great deals today at the wharehouse sale in NC. Found several merino wool and cashmere sweaters, a trench, and some sandals for next summer.



Congrats!  I too was thrilled to find sweaters, I really needed them even though it is unseasonably warm here.


----------



## BlackApple

Yes so was I glad to scoop those items up. I got there at 11 am as I was driving back from gatlinburg TN. It was really on my way back to Concord so it didn't seem right not to stop. Walked right in with no waiting. It was overwhelming for me and I left after 2 hours of searching. I thought these items were mainly from the regular store? I could have sworn I saw factory stuff mixed in too.


----------



## haygirlhay

25% off today + free shipping, no minimum.


----------



## trigirl

Does anyone have the Biella loafers? I ended up ordering them in 2 sizes since I can be either a 7.5 or 8.  I have been on the hunt for the perfect loafers and I hope that they are the answer!

I am SO jealous of you that live near the clearance centers.  Are the items you get defects at all or do they just randomly send current season stuff there?  I see a few things (mostly new jewelry I am eyeing) on eBay for good prices but I am wondering why they have new items at the clearance stores.


----------



## watk6022

WOW! Is there a list of clearance centers? May I get the location of the center you girls visited over the weekend? I'll be driving back to Eastern NC in January. I always take I40 to raleigh. Is the center along that route? I would LOVE to stop!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

^ it's located in the Western part of NC off I-26, near Ashville
J Crew Clearance Center
1 Clifford Way, Arden, NC


----------



## BlackApple

Yeah it's like 4 miles outside of Asheville. Hell make a day trip out of it and go to the Biltmore and or explore Asheville.


----------



## Sophisticated1

Anyone know of any good jcrew sales...i want a super 120s suit on sale ideally before the holidays are over


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sophisticated1 said:


> Anyone know of any good jcrew sales...i want a super 120s suit on sale ideally before the holidays are over



everything is 25% off now.  120s go on sale, but usually near the end of winter/ beginning of spring.

Actually, there are some pieces on sale now:

http://www.jcrew.com/search/searchN...older_id=2534374302027367&bmUID=1322476814586


----------



## watk6022

Thanks! I can't wait to stop!


----------



## Greentea

I ordered three new tops (including the fab animal print silk blouse) and the Mariner dress at the sale! 
I'm unsure about the mariner but thought it was worth a shot as the price was great...


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I just ordered the blythe silk bloust in evergreen
damn, they dont have my sequin tee in the color I bought on friday.  I bet it'll pop up tomorrow when the sale is over.


----------



## Trayler

I think I just found my newest obsession!!! The perfect pencil skirts in double serge wool...LOVE!!!
I got the black and now I'm getting almost all the colors. The fit is superb!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Trayler said:


> I think I just found my newest obsession!!! The perfect pencil skirts in double serge wool...LOVE!!!
> I got the black and now I'm getting almost all the colors. The fit is superb!



that skirt is a HOT item.  Suggest, if you see it in your size and color - BUY!  Certain colors are sold out and folks are waiting for their backorders to ship.


----------



## Dukeprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> that skirt is a HOT item.  Suggest, if you see it in your size and color - BUY!  Certain colors are sold out and folks are waiting for their backorders to ship.



What pencil skirt do you have on backorder?  

I too love the pencil skirts, I am eyeing the Bright Blue one.  And I finally got my Jazzy purple skirt!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dukeprincess said:


> What pencil skirt do you have on backorder?
> 
> I too love the pencil skirts, I am eyeing the Bright Blue one.  And I finally got my Jazzy purple skirt!



I was actually referring to you .  Knowing that you were waiting on a specific color...


----------



## Dukeprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> I was actually referring to you .  Knowing that you were waiting on a specific color...



  Thanks dear.  Those pencil skirts are my vice!


----------



## Eclipse4

I bought this dress but am not sure if I'll keep it. Is the shape unflattering?


----------



## cjy

^ I think your shape is cuter than the dress lets on.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I have that dress and LOVE it!  It's shapeless, but looks really cute with tights and booties - that's how I wore it this weekend.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Dukeprincess

Love that dress on both of you, *Eclipse and DC!*


----------



## alouette

Yes, I agree.  The shape on both of you ladies is superb!


----------



## Eclipse4

DC - Thanks for the suggestion. I think I'll try that. You look great 

CJY, Duke, Alouette-


----------



## Greentea

Love the dress on both of you!! I bought the matching blouse.

Shoot. I should've ordered a bright pencil skirt, too. I hemmed and hawed about it and let it go. Of course, I want it now.


----------



## cheburashka

Greentea said:


> Love the dress on both of you!! I bought the matching blouse.
> 
> Shoot. I should've ordered a bright pencil skirt, too. I hemmed and hawed about it and let it go. Of course, I want it now.


 
Greentea, thank you for suggestions on jcrew sizing.    I caved in and ordered today the 120s skirt in serge wool in that bright azalea color ! It looks so pretty and girlie ! Still unsure about the size, so ordered 2 and 4 just in case and will return one


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Now I REALLY want that dress! I was considering the top of it, but now i'm sold on both!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Thanks *Duke, Greentea, CJY, Alouette and Eclipse* (the dress looks just darling on you!)

*MichelleAntonia* - I apologize for the obvious enabling  But, it's truly a nice dress. You can dress it up or down and best of all, IMO, it's a seasonless dress - get more wear for your money!


----------



## Chanel 0407

Is the 25% over?   Ithink I missed it as I was too busy with shoe pre-sale.  Looks like I missed the bright blue skirt too that I wanted it.  Everyone is looking chic in that leopard dress.


----------



## Chanel 0407

I was able to call my SA and she found my skirts for me and gave me the 25% off.  Now I'm happy.


----------



## trigirl

Eclipse4 said:


> I bought this dress but am not sure if I'll keep it. Is the shape unflattering?





DC-Cutie said:


> I have that dress and LOVE it!  It's shapeless, but looks really cute with tights and booties - that's how I wore it this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



This dress looks *great* on on both of you!  I really wanted the top in this print but the color completely washed me out.


----------



## Trayler

I am getting the pencil skirt in the dark grey color but I am undecided about whether to get the bright blue or the neon azalea... Suggestions? Advice?


----------



## Trayler

Does anyone own the cashmere hoodie? Is it warm? Does it pill? I really want to get a hoodie but I don't want to drop $ for something that won't look good in a few months...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Trayler said:


> I am getting the pencil skirt in the dark grey color but I am undecided about whether to get the bright blue or the neon azalea... Suggestions? Advice?


When in doubt, order both to see how it works with your coloring and current items in your wardrobe. 



Trayler said:


> Does anyone own the cashmere hoodie? Is it warm? Does it pill? I really want to get a hoodie but I don't want to drop $ for something that won't look good in a few months...



IMO, the quality of J crew cashmere has diminished - lots of pilling  If you really want it, wait for a sale, plus coupon code.


----------



## GelTea

A while back I said that I would dye my JC Greer platforms from a warm sienna to a dark brown and do before and after pics:
















It was a little bit scary to think I might possibly ruin shoes that I spent almost $200 on, but I'm pretty happy with how they turned out! So far I've only done one coat and there are some crannies I need to get to with a q-tip. The lighting makes one shoe look darker than the other, but IRL, they came out pretty even.


----------



## saira1214

Eclipse4 said:


> I bought this dress but am not sure if I'll keep it. Is the shape unflattering?


 


DC-Cutie said:


> I have that dress and LOVE it!  It's shapeless, but looks really cute with tights and booties - that's how I wore it this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


 
You both look great! I just ordered this yesterday and I have to wait until February 2012 to get it! I ordered a 2 which is my usual size, but I am very curvy at the bottom.  How would you describe the fit?


----------



## Dukeprincess

GelTea said:


> A while back I said that I would dye my JC Greer platforms from a warm sienna to a dark brown and do before and after pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a little bit scary to think I might possibly ruin shoes that I spent almost $200 on, but I'm pretty happy with how they turned out! So far I've only done one coat and there are some crannies I need to get to with a q-tip. The lighting makes one shoe look darker than the other, but IRL, they came out pretty even.



Wow, you did a fantastic job!


----------



## DC-Cutie

saira1214 said:


> You both look great! I just ordered this yesterday and I have to wait until February 2012 to get it! I ordered a 2 which is my usual size, but I am very curvy at the bottom.  How would you describe the fit?



I accidentally picked it up in a size 4 (in the pic). It fit fine actually, but took. It back to get my correct size, 6. 

The fit it really straight up and down. So I think you'll be fine with your regular size.


----------



## vhdos

Update: My yellow peacoat arrived today and as I suspected, the size 0 is a perfect fit  The yellow color is quite a bit brighter than I thought it would be.  I've got to get my DD to ballet and I will try to post pics later tonight.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Of course I want the "Heart Me" sweater now that it is sold out online.


----------



## Chanel 0407

of course.  You always want it more when its not available.



Dukeprincess said:


> Of course I want the "Heart Me" sweater now that it is sold out online.


----------



## Greentea

Dukeprincess said:


> Of course I want the "Heart Me" sweater now that it is sold out online.



We are hopeless. I didn't completely want it until I found out it's sold out. Now I'm obsessed with it.


----------



## yellow08

Dukeprincess said:


> Of course I want the "Heart Me" sweater now that it is sold out online.


You should see if your SA can find one for you. I was told they're excluded from the 30% off (along with the Wynter sequin sweater  i have the grey/pink) They might pop back after the sale.


----------



## yellow08

The spring resort stuff is coming in. My B&M had the new chinos (orangey pink) painter tees (bright yellow, pink, green) cotton double serge (citron yellow, black and a royal bluish color) toothpicks in bright yellow-green"ish" and salmon pink @$118!! 

My SA also told me there is a rumor of a 50% off sale coming after Christmas...it's only a rumor but she stated the company gave them upcoming promotions. Tees/knits will be on sale next at 20% she believed. Basically they're shocked at all the back to back promotions.

 *Ecplise and DC*! My dress is on backorder until 2/2012 I hope I don't get impatient and cancel my order. Today, a few customers were trying to order it via SA and she told them they were not allowed to add anymore to the wait-list. Glad I ordered it during one of those 25% promotions. Hoping it doesn't get cancelled.


----------



## jordanjordan

Dukeprincess said:


> Of course I want the "Heart Me" sweater now that it is sold out online.



They had a bunch at the Short Pump, VA store on Friday- you could try to order it from them!


----------



## jordanjordan

Greentea said:


> We are hopeless. I didn't completely want it until I found out it's sold out. Now I'm obsessed with it.



I already posted this but I wanted to quote you so you would see it- they had some Friday at the Short Pump, VA store.


----------



## Trayler

DC-Cutie said:


> When in doubt, order both to see how it works with your coloring and current items in your wardrobe.
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, the quality of J crew cashmere has diminished - lots of pilling  If you really want it, wait for a sale, plus coupon code.



Thank you!  Great advice always!


----------



## mercylurkergirl

I'm so confused - my back-order for 1/10/2012 shipped yesterday.  Ok....?


----------



## Greentea

jordanjordan said:


> I already posted this but I wanted to quote you so you would see it- they had some Friday at the Short Pump, VA store.



Thank you!


----------



## DC-Cutie

jordanjordan said:


> They had a bunch at the Short Pump, VA store on Friday- you could try to order it from them!



Thanks jordan!!  I orderd this morning


----------



## Dukeprincess

Oooh thanks *jordan!*


----------



## Dukeprincess

jordanjordan said:


> I already posted this but I wanted to quote you so you would see it- they had some Friday at the Short Pump, VA store.



Sold out of tan and black in all sizes except for XS and XL.


----------



## keodi

I wish I could find the encore trench. I called asked for a search and they couldn't find it anywhere..oh well..


----------



## Chanel 0407

Has anyone tried any of the newer colors in the double serge pencil skirt?  I got the bright violet last night got home and its really tighter than normal.  Or maybe I gained weight since Thanksgiving.


----------



## naebyllej

keodi said:


> I wish I could find the encore trench. I called asked for a search and they couldn't find it anywhere..oh well..


 
If you live in the DC area I'm returning the one I just got to the J Crew at Tysons 2 on Saturday, the sleeves were too short on me.


----------



## keodi

naebyllej said:


> If you live in the DC area I'm returning the one I just got to the J Crew at Tysons 2 on Saturday, the sleeves were too short on me.


 
I wish I lived in the DC area, I need a size 14.


----------



## watk6022

Are all the Mini skirts different? It seems like some are shorter than others? How do they fit?


----------



## saira1214

Chanel 0407 said:
			
		

> Has anyone tried any of the newer colors in the double serge pencil skirt?  I got the bright violet last night got home and its really tighter than normal.  Or maybe I gained weight since Thanksgiving.



I ordered the spicy hold in 4 this summer and it fits. I finally received my jazzy purple skirt but it is a size six and it fit.  maybe I gained a few as well?


----------



## saira1214

saira1214 said:
			
		

> I ordered the spicy hold in 4 this summer and it fits. I finally received my jazzy purple skirt but it is a size six and it fit.  maybe I gained a few as well?



Meant to say gold!


----------



## saira1214

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> I accidentally picked it up in a size 4 (in the pic). It fit fine actually, but took. It back to get my correct size, 6.
> 
> The fit it really straight up and down. So I think you'll be fine with your regular size.



I tried it on in-store today in a 2 and it was too tight around my hips and butt. Hoping the 4 will work out better. I couldn't try on the 4 bc it wasnt available.


----------



## jordanjordan

DC-Cutie said:


> Thanks jordan!!  I orderd this morning



Glad I could help!


----------



## yellow08

J Crew is *KILLING* me with all these darn promos!!!!

Anyway, with the latest promo I was able to pick up the Hacking jacket in tipped double-serge wool (gray and white) for* $159!*
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/blazersandvests/hacking/PRDOVR~50051/50051.jsp


----------



## Dukeprincess

yellow08 said:


> J Crew is *KILLING* me with all these darn promos!!!!
> 
> Anyway, with the latest promo I was able to pick up the Hacking jacket in tipped double-serge wool (gray and white) for* $159!*
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/blazersandvests/hacking/PRDOVR~50051/50051.jsp



Wow, that's an awesome deal!


----------



## naebyllej

keodi said:


> I wish I lived in the DC area, I need a size 14.


 
 Bummer, sorry we live in different areas and a different size.


----------



## keodi

^^
it's cool thank you for trying to help.  Jcrew has another promo 30% all orders I wanted to get the double cloth metro coat with thinsulate. I would be able to get an additional 10% since this will be my first order should I go for it or wait until after christmas?


----------



## trigirl

yellow08 said:


> J Crew is *KILLING* me with all these darn promos!!!!
> 
> Anyway, with the latest promo I was able to pick up the Hacking jacket in tipped double-serge wool (gray and white) for* $159!*
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/blazersandvests/hacking/PRDOVR~50051/50051.jsp




Awesome!

I am so irritated right now...I ordered a pair of the Biella loafers for 25% over the weekend and now they are on sale PLUS I would get the 25% or 30% off.  They haven't arrived yet (will be here tomorrow) so do I wait and see if they fit or reorder now in case the sell out of my size?  Ugh...I do have a few things I want so I could reorder and hope they fit.  I would hate to return two pairs.


----------



## yellow08

trigirl said:


> Awesome!
> 
> I am so irritated right now...I ordered a pair of the Biella loafers for 25% over the weekend and now they are on sale PLUS I would get the 25% or 30% off.  They haven't arrived yet (will be here tomorrow) so do I wait and see if they fit or reorder now in case the sell out of my size?  Ugh...I do have a few things I want so I could reorder and hope they fit.  I would hate to return two pairs.



I would reorder in the other size you think you might need and return the pair that doesn't fit after they both arrive.


----------



## cap

keodi said:


> ^^
> it's cool thank you for trying to help.  Jcrew has another promo 30% all orders I wanted to get the double cloth metro coat with thinsulate. I would be able to get an additional 10% since this will be my first order should I go for it or wait until after christmas?


 I would def. get that coat now!! lol One, you can get the 30% off plus your extra 10%. Two: i just ordered my townhouse trench coat and got it on sale plus an additional 25% off and lucky i did because a few days later it is all sold out in the size and color i got. the metro coat is so cute. What color are you thinking Of purchasing? i was thinking about getting this same coat but i am petite and even with the petite sizeing it was still going to be to long for my liking. I chose the townhouse trench and love it. It's long enough to cover my butt when its cold but to long like at or past my knees.


----------



## renza

Oh for crying out loud--now J. Crew has 30% off?? After fiance just spent $800 on a wedding suit and another blazer from them?? Am wondering if it's worth returning the first one and re-ordering, or if we should just order another suit since he needs a work suit anyways.


----------



## DC-Cutie

renza said:


> Oh for crying out loud--now J. Crew has 30% off?? After fiance just spent $800 on a wedding suit and another blazer from them?? Am wondering if it's worth returning the first one and re-ordering, or if we should just order another suit since he needs a work suit anyways.



When did you order?  Because some store managers will do a price adjustment to reflect the 30% off.  If not, just re-order.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I received the Heart Me sweater today and I'm in ...  The color is right for my skintone, the fit is nice - a bit slouchy, but not in a sloppy way.


----------



## renza

DC-Cutie said:


> When did you order?  Because some store managers will do a price adjustment to reflect the 30% off.  If not, just re-order.


I ordered during the 25% off promotion so I don't think I can get a price adjustment; it's not a huge difference (although with a $600 suit it's more than a couple dollars), but I always like to get the best deal possible! 
Just talked to fiance and he wants to keep the 1st and order a 2nd suit for work anyways, so at least the promotion will benefit him a little.


----------



## DC-Cutie

renza said:


> I ordered during the 25% off promotion so I don't think I can get a price adjustment; it's not a huge difference (although with a $600 suit it's more than a couple dollars), but I always like to get the best deal possible!
> Just talked to fiance and he wants to keep the 1st and order a 2nd suit for work anyways, so at least the promotion will benefit him a little.



Good point.  If you ordered it at 15% off and now it's 30% or 40%, that would be worth the re-order. 

I have a sneaky feeling, very sneaky that 40% or even 50% off will take place day after Christmas....


----------



## renza

DC-Cutie said:


> Good point.  If you ordered it at 15% off and now it's 30% or 40%, that would be worth the re-order.
> 
> I have a sneaky feeling, very sneaky that 40% or even 50% off will take place day after Christmas....


Oh really?? Did a SA hint at this? I definitely shouldn't throw anything into this order for me if that's the case.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Thank goodness I have this trench in Camel and Purple, because I'm predicting it will sell out in 5....4...3...2...1... SOLD OUT:

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/outerwear/wool/PRDOVR~49612/49612.jsp


----------



## Greentea

DC-Cutie said:


> I received the Heart Me sweater today and I'm in ...  The color is right for my skintone, the fit is nice - a bit slouchy, but not in a sloppy way.



I need this.


----------



## Dukeprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> I received the Heart Me sweater today and I'm in ...  The color is right for my skintone, the fit is nice - a bit slouchy, but not in a sloppy way.



Daaaang, did you get overnight shipping?! JEALOUS.


----------



## Greentea

Dukeprincess said:


> Daaaang, did you get overnight shipping?! JEALOUS.



She did it just to make us more crazed!!!


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

Anyone have the Booker or Quincy boots and want to post a modeling pic?? I did a search in this thread and just found a few posts about how the quality of the leather is good but I'd like to see a  modeling picture please if anyone has them? Pretty please and thank you.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dukeprincess said:


> Daaaang, did you get overnight shipping?! JEALOUS.



nope, just regular UPS. It came from Richmond.  I was surprised, too


----------



## DC-Cutie

Greentea said:


> She did it just to make us more crazed!!!


----------



## foxycleopatra

DC-Cutie said:


> Thank goodness I have this trench in Camel and Purple, because I'm predicting it will sell out in 5....4...3...2...1... SOLD OUT:
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/outerwear/wool/PRDOVR~49612/49612.jsp



Is Sasha wearing the Townhouse Trench?  How does that style run compared to the Lady Day coat?.....how about compared to the Carlin coat?  I was hoping to get that coat for 50+% off after Christmas/New Year's.....but it looks like it'll probably sell out before then.....hmmm.


----------



## yellow08

DC-Cutie said:


> Thank goodness I have this trench in Camel and Purple, because I'm predicting it will sell out in 5....4...3...2...1... SOLD OUT:
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/outerwear/wool/PRDOVR~49612/49612.jsp


It's a done deal....
I have it in camel


----------



## keodi

cap said:


> I would def. get that coat now!! lol One, you can get the 30% off plus your extra 10%. Two: i just ordered my townhouse trench coat and got it on sale plus an additional 25% off and lucky i did because a few days later it is all sold out in the size and color i got. the metro coat is so cute. *What color are you thinking Of purchasing?* i was thinking about getting this same coat but i am petite and even with the petite sizeing it was still going to be to long for my liking. I chose the townhouse trench and love it. It's long enough to cover my butt when its cold but to long like at or past my knees.


 
Thank you, after reading your post, I ended up ordering the coat in black. I was torn between this and the eggplant colour.-


----------



## DC-Cutie

foxycleopatra said:


> Is Sasha wearing the Townhouse Trench?  How does that style run compared to the Lady Day coat?.....how about compared to the Carlin coat?  I was hoping to get that coat for 50+% off after Christmas/New Year's.....but it looks like it'll probably sell out before then.....hmmm.



The townhouse is the most fitted of all my j crew coats. I have the carlin and this one from '07, can't remember the name:

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_Cs_Cr6e5vWw/SxLF4UxYVWI/AAAAAAAAeV8/mYdz2jkGFk8/s1600/jcrewskyewomen-1.jpg


----------



## keodi

DC-Cutie said:


> The townhouse is the most fitted of all my j crew coats. I have the carlin and this one from '07, can't remember the name:
> 
> !http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_Cs_Cr6e5vWw/SxLF4UxYVWI/AAAAAAAAeV8/mYdz2jkGFk8/s1600/jcrewskyewomen-1.jpg!


 
that's a really nice coat!


----------



## DC-Cutie

keodi said:


> that's a really nice coat!



Thanks. It's my favorite coat, I love the stand up ruffle collar.


----------



## Chanel 0407

DC, what size did you get your trench in?




DC-Cutie said:


> Thanks. It's my favorite coat, I love the stand up ruffle collar.


----------



## saira1214

What is the Heart Me sweater?? Inquiring minds want to know


----------



## Chanel 0407

Here it is.

http://abiggercloset.blogspot.com/2011/11/heart-me-heart-me-not-sweater-review.html




saira1214 said:


> What is the Heart Me sweater?? Inquiring minds want to know


----------



## saira1214

Chanel 0407 said:


> Here it is.
> 
> http://abiggercloset.blogspot.com/2011/11/heart-me-heart-me-not-sweater-review.html


 
Gotcha.  Thanks!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Chanel 0407 said:


> DC, what size did you get your trench in?



the camel is 6T and the purple is 8T


----------



## Dukeprincess

Greentea said:


> She did it just to make us more crazed!!!



FINALLY!  The locator service found the tan/black and the navy/green Heart Me Sweater for me.


----------



## chicjean

Hi, all  

I'm a big J.Crew fan, but this is my first time posting in this thread. I was hoping you all could help me out. The SA's at my local store are all older ladies, and not very helpful  

I've been lusting after the Pixie pants for a few seasons, and I'm stuck between sizes. Not quite sure how they're supposed to fit... 

A 4 is totally comfortable, but saggy in the crotch. The waist fits perfect but everything else is loose. 

A 2 requires a dance to get into, but once they're on, they're comfortable, too. The only thing is I think they may do a little camel toe :/

Which should I go for? Do they maintain their shape? Or should I just pass?

Thanks!


----------



## DC-Cutie

chicjean said:


> Hi, all
> 
> I'm a big J.Crew fan, but this is my first time posting in this thread. I was hoping you all could help me out. The SA's at my local store are all older ladies, and not very helpful
> 
> I've been lusting after the Pixie pants for a few seasons, and I'm stuck between sizes. Not quite sure how they're supposed to fit...
> 
> A 4 is totally comfortable, but saggy in the crotch. The waist fits perfect but everything else is loose.
> 
> A 2 requires a dance to get into, but once they're on, they're comfortable, too. The only thing is I think they may do a little camel toe :/
> 
> Which should I go for? Do they maintain their shape? Or should I just pass?
> 
> Thanks!



I passed on the pixie due to saggy crotch. Have you tried on the Minnie?


----------



## Dukeprincess

chicjean said:


> Hi, all
> 
> I'm a big J.Crew fan, but this is my first time posting in this thread. I was hoping you all could help me out. The SA's at my local store are all older ladies, and not very helpful
> 
> I've been lusting after the Pixie pants for a few seasons, and I'm stuck between sizes. Not quite sure how they're supposed to fit...
> 
> A 4 is totally comfortable, but saggy in the crotch. The waist fits perfect but everything else is loose.
> 
> A 2 requires a dance to get into, but once they're on, they're comfortable, too. The only thing is I think they may do a little camel toe :/
> 
> Which should I go for? Do they maintain their shape? Or should I just pass?
> 
> Thanks!



I have the Pixie pants and mine are a 2 as well.  I don't have the camel toe issue, but mine have maintained their shape well.  But I have Minnie pants as well, and like them too.


----------



## saira1214

I also don't have any problem with the Pixie and saggy crotch, but my size 4 stretched during the day.


----------



## jordanjordan

chicjean said:
			
		

> Hi, all
> 
> I'm a big J.Crew fan, but this is my first time posting in this thread. I was hoping you all could help me out. The SA's at my local store are all older ladies, and not very helpful
> 
> I've been lusting after the Pixie pants for a few seasons, and I'm stuck between sizes. Not quite sure how they're supposed to fit...
> 
> A 4 is totally comfortable, but saggy in the crotch. The waist fits perfect but everything else is loose.
> 
> A 2 requires a dance to get into, but once they're on, they're comfortable, too. The only thing is I think they may do a little camel toe :/
> 
> Which should I go for? Do they maintain their shape? Or should I just pass?
> 
> Thanks!



Get the 2.  They stretch, and they are meant to be skin tight.  I prefer these to the Minnie in terms of overall look, but I do like the fit of the Minnie better.  The Minnies look like old lady Capri pants on me for some reason.  The pixie gives me a sleeker look.  To be completely honest I ended up passin on the Minnie and returning hem and bought some black high waisted skinny jeans instead.  I feel much more comfortable with back pockets so they will not be mistaken for leggings.


----------



## watk6022

I'm 5'7, I'm thinking about the 7" chino shorts for spring, when more fun colors arrive. However, I have a few questions:

1) Are the loose at the bottom, or tight? 
2) Are the 9" too long? 
3) What is the twill like? 
4) How comfortable are they? 

I know it seems like it's to soon to be thinking about shorts, but I'm fixing to move back to NC, and it was high 60's in Febuary last year . 

BTW, I just bought the eggplant townhouse trench a few weeks ago, and I LOVE it!! I'm usually a size 10, but I'm loosing weight so I bought an 8. The only place it was tight was the arms. It's fine next year it will fit perfectly. Oh I considered getting a tall, since it hits mid thigh, however the regular fits great. The only problem, is the arm length was a little short, but I believe you can let the cuffs out?


----------



## cap

keodi said:


> Thank you, after reading your post, I ended up ordering the coat in black. I was torn between this and the eggplant colour.-


 Great choice! i liked the eggplant  color also. I ordered the seasalt. I am going to wear it tomorrow, cant wait. the only thing i am worried sense its so light that it will get dirty quick.  well we will see.


----------



## Chanel 0407

Hi chicjen, my fellow IM lover.  I have the pixie in size 2 and love them!  They are supposed to very tight and they will give as you wear them but not too much so they will never get baggy.  I love the zipper up the back.  I don't notice CT on me, but you definetely don't want the baggy.  I usually wear mine with a longer sweater or tunic top though.



chicjean said:


> Hi, all
> 
> I'm a big J.Crew fan, but this is my first time posting in this thread. I was hoping you all could help me out. The SA's at my local store are all older ladies, and not very helpful
> 
> I've been lusting after the Pixie pants for a few seasons, and I'm stuck between sizes. Not quite sure how they're supposed to fit...
> 
> A 4 is totally comfortable, but saggy in the crotch. The waist fits perfect but everything else is loose.
> 
> A 2 requires a dance to get into, but once they're on, they're comfortable, too. The only thing is I think they may do a little camel toe :/
> 
> Which should I go for? Do they maintain their shape? Or should I just pass?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Chanel 0407

Has anyone ordered the double serge pencil skirt in bright blue?  I know it waitlisted, but usually they provide a  date.  It just says waitlisted so who knows when I will get it.


----------



## Greentea

Dukeprincess said:


> FINALLY!  The locator service found the tan/black and the navy/green Heart Me Sweater for me.



Oh Happy Day!


----------



## phiphi

Chanel 0407 said:


> Has anyone ordered the double serge pencil skirt in bright blue?  I know it waitlisted, but usually they provide a  date.  It just says waitlisted so who knows when I will get it.



i ordered it some time ago - the last sale, i believe. it arrived a few weeks later (i'm in canada though). it will be so worth it when you get it! gorgeous colour.


----------



## phiphi

Dukeprincess said:


> FINALLY!  The locator service found the tan/black and the navy/green Heart Me Sweater for me.



yay!! (and when did this happen!! lol)


----------



## Greentea

chicjean said:


> Hi, all
> 
> I'm a big J.Crew fan, but this is my first time posting in this thread. I was hoping you all could help me out. The SA's at my local store are all older ladies, and not very helpful
> 
> I've been lusting after the Pixie pants for a few seasons, and I'm stuck between sizes. Not quite sure how they're supposed to fit...
> 
> A 4 is totally comfortable, but saggy in the crotch. The waist fits perfect but everything else is loose.
> 
> A 2 requires a dance to get into, but once they're on, they're comfortable, too. The only thing is I think they may do a little camel toe :/
> 
> Which should I go for? Do they maintain their shape? Or should I just pass?
> 
> Thanks!



Try the Minnie - I love the fit! And size down with that one.


----------



## Trayler

I went a little "crewzy" with the current promo...I ordered the double serge pencil skirts in a couple of colors, the puffer jacket and the stadium cloth blvd trench in black(really want the saddle too) and finally a bunch of enamel bracelets...they're killing me with all these promos. It seems like the more I buy stuff on my wish list the longer the list grows. I have a long list for the kids and DH too...


----------



## chicjean

*DC-Cutie, Dukeprincess, saira1214, jordanjordan, Chanel 0407, Greentea*, thank you all!!! 

I'll definitely try the Minnie- I've tried it in the past, and was unhappy with how they fit. If the Pixie is going to give a tiny, tiny bit, I might go with the 2. I'm planning on wearing them with longer tops, but am SO turned off by the CT :/ I've been looking for tight, tight legging type pants to wear and aren't see through- so hopefully one of these works out  

PS: *Chanel*,  after reading some of your posts here as well as on the IM thread, I'm pretty sure we have almost the exact taste in clothes and we're practically the same size


----------



## Greentea

chicjean said:


> *DC-Cutie, Dukeprincess, saira1214, jordanjordan, Chanel 0407, Greentea*, thank you all!!!
> 
> I'll definitely try the Minnie- I've tried it in the past, and was unhappy with how they fit. If the Pixie is going to give a tiny, tiny bit, I might go with the 2. I'm planning on wearing them with longer tops, but am SO turned off by the CT :/ I've been looking for tight, tight legging type pants to wear and aren't see through- so hopefully one of these works out
> 
> PS: *Chanel*,  after reading some of your posts here as well as on the IM thread, I'm pretty sure we have almost the exact taste in clothes and we're practically the same size



I find most JCrew pants to stretch quite a bit. I have some skinny cargos that really stretched in the hip area. I think you'll be fine with the 2.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Greentea said:


> Oh Happy Day!







phiphi said:


> yay!! (and when did this happen!! lol)


----------



## Chanel 0407

Which size do you prefer and how tall are you?  I see you got the tall.   I would like to order one but unsure of the sizing as I've never tried this one on.



DC-Cutie said:


> the camel is 6T and the purple is 8T


----------



## DC-Cutie

Chanel 0407 said:


> Which size do you prefer and how tall are you?  I see you got the tall.   I would like to order one but unsure of the sizing as I've never tried this one on.



I'm 5'6", but I have longer than average arms.


----------



## pasdedeux1

During the sale I ordered:

wool mini in decadent red and stone
perfect shirt in blue stripe
crystal button cardigan in muslin, aloe, and chartreuse
lulu frost bangles in tortise and ivory
I almost went for the bright blue double serge, but I couldn't think of enough tops to wear it with. I have the peacock blue from fall and that has proven hard to match so I am not going to risk it again.


----------



## boxermomof2

I ordered the scattered paillette skirt and the denim shirt worn in the mod pic.
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/skirts/pencil/PRDOVR~58452/58452.jsp
Anyone see this skirt IRL?


----------



## DC-Cutie

boxermomof2 said:


> I ordered the scattered paillette skirt and the denim shirt worn in the mod pic.
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/skirts/pencil/PRDOVR~58452/58452.jsp
> Anyone see this skirt IRL?



cute but way too much sparkle.  If it was pewter or some sort of gray, it would have been perfect.

Also, it snags very easily.


----------



## boxermomof2

DC-Cutie said:


> cute but way too much sparkle.  If it was pewter or some sort of gray, it would have been perfect.
> 
> Also, it snags very easily.



Oh shoot!

I was torn between the J Crew and this White House skirt (I tried on in the store). 
I'm waiting for this to go on sale. This is a mix of pewter and gold...not as shiny IRL.

http://www.whitehouseblackmarket.co...rts+Skirts&onSale=&colorFamily=&maxPg=1&size=


----------



## keodi

I placed another order today. I got the Martina calf Hair wedges, and the Valentina pump in black. I am going to order the navy pumps after Christmas if they're still around.  This is addictive!


----------



## findingcate

Dukeprincess said:
			
		

> FINALLY!  The locator service found the tan/black and the navy/green Heart Me Sweater for me.



How do they notify you when something is found via locator? (by the way, if anyone else is looking, I saw the tan/black heart me in several sizes at the Natick Collection mall in Natick MA yesterday)


----------



## DC-Cutie

findingcate said:


> How do they notify you when something is found via locator? (by the way, if anyone else is looking, I saw the tan/black heart me in several sizes at the Natick Collection mall in Natick MA yesterday)



You'll receive an email.


----------



## saira1214

Anyone have any intel on Madewell deals? I'm stalking a few sweaters on their site...


----------



## findingcate

DC-Cutie said:


> You'll receive an email.



Thanks! Keeping my fingers crossed for a size 2 No. 2 pencil in heather acorn...


----------



## phiphi

chicjean said:


> Hi, all
> 
> I'm a big J.Crew fan, but this is my first time posting in this thread. I was hoping you all could help me out. The SA's at my local store are all older ladies, and not very helpful
> 
> I've been lusting after the Pixie pants for a few seasons, and I'm stuck between sizes. Not quite sure how they're supposed to fit...
> 
> A 4 is totally comfortable, but saggy in the crotch. The waist fits perfect but everything else is loose.
> 
> A 2 requires a dance to get into, but once they're on, they're comfortable, too. The only thing is I think they may do a little camel toe :/
> 
> Which should I go for? Do they maintain their shape? Or should I just pass?
> 
> Thanks!



if you try the minnie - agreed with the ladies - size down 1 size. for the summer i got the petite sizing, so i could wear it and not die from the heat. for the winter, i get a "regular" length so it stops at the ankle for me. i reviewed it in my blog.


----------



## LovesYSL

I just got the silver glitter purse and I love it! I'm glad it has a chain bc the glitter sheds if I carry it in my hand.


----------



## chicjean

Thanks for all the help, ladies! Don't know how I feel about the Minnie's, and I like the pixie's, but not the way they fit :/ I've been looking for a pair of legging type pants, but I don't think these are them


----------



## Mademoiselle R

The fanfare jacket in winter's tweed that I ordered using the locator service will be arriving later today  I hope it fits!


http://27.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lu9ge9Q2mr1qafzwto1_400.png

[Can't post pictures yet?]


----------



## Chanel 0407

oh this is really nice!  Do you have the style #?




Mademoiselle R said:


> The fanfare jacket in winter's tweed that I ordered using the locator service will be arriving later today  I hope it fits!
> 
> 
> http://27.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lu9ge9Q2mr1qafzwto1_400.png
> 
> [Can't post pictures yet?]


----------



## Mademoiselle R

Chanel 0407 said:


> oh this is really nice!  Do you have the style #?



The e-mail the customer service agent sent me with respect to my order includes the following number "59265", which I can only assume is the style #
HTH


----------



## Chanel 0407

Thanks that it.  Its the fanfare jacket.  Let me know how the sizing is when you get it. 




Mademoiselle R said:


> The e-mail the customer service agent sent me with respect to my order includes the following number "59265", which I can only assume is the style #
> HTH


----------



## scarlette1969

To all the JCrew gurus, what does the "H" mean behind the shoe size mean?  I want to order some boots and the sizes are 6 and 6H.  I normally wear a 6 M in shoes.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dukeprincess

scarlette1969 said:


> To all the JCrew gurus, what does the "H" mean behind the shoe size mean?  I want to order some boots and the sizes are 6 and 6H.  I normally wear a 6 M in shoes.  Thanks in advance!



Half, like 6H is 6.5.


----------



## cupcakeprincess

The Cece flats look like good options for everyday flats. With the hidden platform they kind of remind me of French Sole or Lanvin? Does anyone have both and can compare? Thanks!


----------



## phiphi

scarlette1969 said:


> To all the JCrew gurus, what does the "H" mean behind the shoe size mean?  I want to order some boots and the sizes are 6 and 6H.  I normally wear a 6 M in shoes.  Thanks in advance!



it is the half size - 6H is 6.5. HTH!


----------



## cjy

Has anyone seen the tinsel tweed jacket? I love the longer length and the it is so classic.


----------



## DC-Cutie

cupcakeprincess said:


> The Cece flats look like good options for everyday flats. With the hidden platform they kind of remind me of French Sole or Lanvin? Does anyone have both and can compare? Thanks!



I have a 4 pair of CeCe (love 'em), Lanvin and French sole and unfortunately, they don't compare.  Don't get me wrong, the CeCe is the best flat shoe J. Crew has done in years.  I'm thankful for the extra heel support and there is extra padding.

But, I can't really compare them to Lanvin or French Sole - also, great shoes.  I think for the price of the CeCe compared to the others, you get a well made shoe and a much more wallet friendly price.


----------



## scarlette1969

Hi Dukeprincess and Phiphi!  Thanks so much for your response!


----------



## Mademoiselle R

I am so frustrated! They sent me the wrong size and no return shipping label for my order  So, now I have to wait until a return label is shipped to me before I can return it...and given that the jacket has been sold out in every size for weeks I highly doubt that by the time this entire process is over that I can get a smaller size.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Mademoiselle R said:


> I am so frustrated! They sent me the wrong size and no return shipping label for my order  So, now I have to wait until a return label is shipped to me before I can return it...and given that the jacket has been sold out in every size for weeks I highly doubt that by the time this entire process is over that I can get a smaller size.



you could always pay and send it back on your own.  Then contact customer service, upon receipt they will credit you.  

And at the time you return, place another order so you don't have to wait and risk it being sold out.


----------



## cupcakeprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> I have a 4 pair of CeCe (love 'em), Lanvin and French sole and unfortunately, they don't compare.  Don't get me wrong, the CeCe is the best flat shoe J. Crew has done in years.  I'm thankful for the extra heel support and there is extra padding.
> 
> But, I can't really compare them to Lanvin or French Sole - also, great shoes.  I think for the price of the CeCe compared to the others, you get a well made shoe and a much more wallet friendly price.



Thanks! I guess I will def be trying them out then.


----------



## gina2328

Looks like Madewell.com which is owned by Jcrew is having a 25% off sale until Dec. 9th on orders over $ 150.  Discount is applied automatically at checkout.


----------



## Chanel 0407

Great.  I just ordered stuff from Madewell over the weekend.  This was my 1st order so I guess I will have to call and see if they will adjust.




gina2328 said:


> Looks like Madewell.com which is owned by Jcrew is having a 25% off sale until Dec. 9th on orders over $ 150. Discount is applied automatically at checkout.


----------



## saira1214

gina2328 said:


> Looks like Madewell.com which is owned by Jcrew is having a 25% off sale until Dec. 9th on orders over $ 150.  Discount is applied automatically at checkout.


 Thanks! I've been looking for a discount on Madwell items.


----------



## trigirl

Chanel 0407 said:


> Great.  I just ordered stuff from Madewell over the weekend.  This was my 1st order so I guess I will have to call and see if they will adjust.



Yep.  Me too.  I used the 10% off plus there was some other discount but with 25% I would be saving $10 more.  Annoying.  I am not even sure the shoes I ordered will fit so not sure it is worth a phone call.


----------



## boxermomof2

DC-Cutie said:


> cute but way too much sparkle.  If it was pewter or some sort of gray, it would have been perfect.
> 
> Also, it snags very easily.



Weird....
I received it yesterday and it's not sparkle at all. It's cream with clear paillettes that have black swirls in it. I'm not sure how I feel about it. It looks great with the denim shirt but I don't know if I love it. Completely different from what I expected. I'll post pictures later.


----------



## DC-Cutie

boxermomof2 said:


> Weird....
> I received it yesterday and it's not sparkle at all. It's cream with clear paillettes that have black swirls in it. I'm not sure how I feel about it. It looks great with the denim shirt but I don't know if I love it. Completely different from what I expected. I'll post pictures later.



Hmmm, the skirt I saw, that looks like the link you posted. Didn't have any black in it. 

Oh well....


----------



## boxermomof2

DC-Cutie said:


> Hmmm, the skirt I saw, that looks like the link you posted. Didn't have any black in it.
> 
> Oh well....



I know, it's weird. 
I went back to look at the photos again and I guess I can see it. 
The swirls in the paillettes look more blue than black. It looks great with denim!
Now I need to decide if I should keep it.. It's different. 
I hate J Crew's vanity sizing! I'm a solid size 4, I have a small waist but my hips and thighs are not skinny.  The x-small is borderline too big. I ordered x-small because that is all they had the day I ordered. They added a size small a day later,
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and I ordered the small too. The small is going back.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Wearing the Heart Me sweater today!


----------



## chicjean

^ Love that sweater!!!!

Does anyone have the Boy shirt in stripe crepe de chine? (http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Navigation...+matchallany~~~~~crepe de chine boy/47878.jsp)

I've only ever tried the "perfect shirt" and am curious how this fits in comparison...


----------



## findingcate

chicjean said:


> ^ Love that sweater!!!!
> 
> Does anyone have the Boy shirt in stripe crepe de chine? (http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Navigation...+matchallany~~~~~crepe de chine boy/47878.jsp)
> 
> I've only ever tried the "perfect shirt" and am curious how this fits in comparison...



I can't compare to the perfect shirt but I find it quite roomy. I am usually an XS in J. Crew tops and the size 0 boy shirt has a "boyfriend" slightly oversized fit on me.


----------



## chicjean

findingcate said:


> I can't compare to the perfect shirt but I find it quite roomy. I am usually an XS in J. Crew tops and the size 0 boy shirt has a "boyfriend" slightly oversized fit on me.



Thanks! I'm a little torn about it, because I love the fabric, but I'm afraid it may be too boxy for me :/


----------



## Mademoiselle R

DC-Cutie said:


> you could always pay and send it back on your own.  Then contact customer service, upon receipt they will credit you.
> 
> And at the time you return, place another order so you don't have to wait and risk it being sold out.



Thank you for the recommendation. I went ahead and shipped and asked them to locate me another jacket as well. It's highly unlikely that at this point in time they will be able to locate another jacket for me though


----------



## findingcate

chicjean said:


> Thanks! I'm a little torn about it, because I love the fabric, but I'm afraid it may be too boxy for me :/



It is on the boxy side. I never would have bought it had I not seen this photo:
http://www.nypost.com/pagesixmag/issues/20110908/Behind+Seams

I would never wear this shirt alone, but I love it layered under a sweater.


----------



## Mademoiselle R

Chanel 0407 said:


> Thanks that it.  Its the fanfare jacket.  Let me know how the sizing is when you get it.



I received the wrong size- so I definitely think you need to size down at least 1 or 2 sizes. I also failed to read the description fully before I ordered the jacket and so I wasn't aware that the material was "felted wool". I'm not remotely a fan of the material...it really cheapens the look of the jacket. However, it seems to me as of lately it is impossible to pay less than $300 for a quality jacket. So, my quick take is that it looks fine...but the quality is definitely disappointing. I'm still in graduate school though, so this is as close to a Chanel-esque jacket that I can get under $300.


----------



## Mademoiselle R

Dukeprincess said:


> Wearing the Heart Me sweater today!



Adorable!


----------



## chicjean

findingcate said:


> It is on the boxy side. I never would have bought it had I not seen this photo:
> http://www.nypost.com/pagesixmag/issues/20110908/Behind+Seams
> 
> I would never wear this shirt alone, but I love it layered under a sweater.



Ooo, cute. I wish it was more fitted :/


----------



## Chanel 0407

Thanks for the review.  Good luck finding another one. 




Mademoiselle R said:


> I received the wrong size- so I definitely think you need to size down at least 1 or 2 sizes. I also failed to read the description fully before I ordered the jacket and so I wasn't aware that the material was "felted wool". I'm not remotely a fan of the material...it really cheapens the look of the jacket. However, it seems to me as of lately it is impossible to pay less than $300 for a quality jacket. So, my quick take is that it looks fine...but the quality is definitely disappointing. I'm still in graduate school though, so this is as close to a Chanel-esque jacket that I can get under $300.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thanks so much *chicjean and mademoiselle!*


----------



## trigirl

dukeprincess said:


> wearing the heart me sweater today!



love!


----------



## phiphi

Dukeprincess said:


> Wearing the Heart Me sweater today!


----------



## Dukeprincess

trigirl said:


> love!





phiphi said:


>



Thank you!


----------



## cheburashka

I got the neon pink azalea skirt, thanks everyone, it is SOOOOOOOOO pretty in person ! If anyone is on the fence and wants a girlish barbie piece that can be worn to the office ( I plan on wearing mine to the hospital on clinical clerkships), it's beautiful, fun and appropriate at the same time !

But vanity sizing: OMG !!!!!!!!!!!!

I am a solid four in most designer brands - DVF for example and 2 in Anthro and ordered sizes 2 and 4. Well 2 is huge ! I can't believe I would need a size 0, I just physically can't even wrap my mind around it. I think I am just going to take 2 to the tailor and tailor it because maybe it's my self conscious sub conscious speaking but I can not for the love of god, can imagine myself as being a sign 0 !


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Dukeprincess said:


> Wearing the Heart Me sweater today!




Love it. You should try wearing it with the heels in your avatar


----------



## yellow08

*Duke*-cute! I'm glad you were able to track one down!


----------



## jordanjordan

chicjean said:


> Thanks! I'm a little torn about it, because I love the fabric, but I'm afraid it may be too boxy for me :/



I don't find it boxy, it is one of my favorite shirts that I own.  It is a little flowy, it is silk afterall, but I think it has a nice drape and fit.  I could have probably sized down 1 size to a 00 (normally a 0 or XS in the button up shirts), but they only had a 0 and it was on sale so I bought it.


----------



## stellaishungry

I got this Hearthstone Snood as a gift:

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_categor...hats/PRDOVR~54269/54269.jsp?srcCode=GGBS00002

....and I love it the knit but I CAN'T FIGURE OUT HOW TO WEAR IT!!! I've tried looking up modeling pictures online, but I've had no luck.

*Any of you ladies own this and can share your styling tips? *


----------



## findingcate

Can anyone tell me how the Natasha top has held up over time? I tried it on in deep lagoon in the store earlier this week and thought the color was beautiful, but I was a little concerned that the edges might fray over time.

Thanks!


----------



## Greentea

cheburashka said:


> I got the neon pink azalea skirt, thanks everyone, it is SOOOOOOOOO pretty in person ! If anyone is on the fence and wants a girlish barbie piece that can be worn to the office ( I plan on wearing mine to the hospital on clinical clerkships), it's beautiful, fun and appropriate at the same time !
> 
> But vanity sizing: OMG !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am a solid four in most designer brands - DVF for example and 2 in Anthro and ordered sizes 2 and 4. Well 2 is huge ! I can't believe I would need a size 0, I just physically can't even wrap my mind around it. I think I am just going to take 2 to the tailor and tailor it because maybe it's my self conscious sub conscious speaking but I can not for the love of god, can imagine myself as being a sign 0 !



This happens to me, too. I'm NOT a 0! But that's my size at JCrew.


----------



## Greentea

Dukeprincess said:


> Wearing the Heart Me sweater today!



Love love love love love love.


----------



## Greentea

I just got the animal print blouse and black/cream mariner dress. Both are fantastic and will get a lot of wear. Pics later!


----------



## chicjean

jordanjordan said:


> I don't find it boxy, it is one of my favorite shirts that I own.  It is a little flowy, it is silk afterall, but I think it has a nice drape and fit.  I could have probably sized down 1 size to a 00 (normally a 0 or XS in the button up shirts), but they only had a 0 and it was on sale so I bought it.



Thanks for this. 

I may try and track one down today- need to keep busy


----------



## Dukeprincess

MichelleAntonia said:


> Love it. You should try wearing it with the heels in your avatar





yellow08 said:


> *Duke*-cute! I'm glad you were able to track one down!





Greentea said:


> Love love love love love love.



  I am so in love with this sweater!


----------



## Chanel 0407

Duke- I love this color combo.  You look great.




Dukeprincess said:


> Wearing the Heart Me sweater today!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Anybody looking for the Heart Me Sweater - Pentagon City has them in all colors, in sizes XS, XXS, L & XL

They also have the animal print blouse in all sizes.


----------



## Eclipse4

Ugh , I need a medium in the heart me sweater. 

Duke posting pics convinced me I need it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Eclipse4 said:


> Ugh , I need a medium in the heart me sweater.
> 
> Duke posting pics convinced me I need it.



I'm on the fence about keeping mine, I need to make some outfits with it.  It's cute, but a little scratchy.  Layered it's fine, though.

I'll keep my eye out for the medium


----------



## fortheloveof

sorry, i accidentally posted in the deals thread originally so i apologized for reposting...

hi girls, i'm thinking of ordering the lady day coat and was wondering if someone that is similar in size can help. i read some posts that says it runs small but that seem to apply to those with a bigger chest. i am not blessed in that area. 

so i'm 5' 1" 105 lbs and 32/34A. should i go with a 0P or 2P?


----------



## DC-Cutie

fortheloveof said:


> sorry, i accidentally posted in the deals thread originally so i apologized for reposting...
> 
> hi girls, i'm thinking of ordering the lady day coat and was wondering if someone that is similar in size can help. i read some posts that says it runs small but that seem to apply to those with a bigger chest. i am not blessed in that area.
> 
> so i'm 5' 1" 105 lbs and 32/34A. should i go with a 0P or 2P?



regularly in J. Crew do you wear Petite?  I ask because my SA was helping a young lady recently, she thought she was a 2P, but everything she tried on fit in size 0-Regular.


----------



## LVjudy

stellaishungry said:


> I got this Hearthstone Snood as a gift:
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_categor...hats/PRDOVR~54269/54269.jsp?srcCode=GGBS00002
> 
> ....and I love it the knit but I CAN'T FIGURE OUT HOW TO WEAR IT!!! I've tried looking up modeling pictures online, but I've had no luck.
> 
> *Any of you ladies own this and can share your styling tips? *



saw this pic & saved it bc i thought her styling was cute.  not sure if its the same snood but it appears to be close.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I love that look!


----------



## fortheloveof

DC-Cutie said:


> regularly in J. Crew do you wear Petite?  I ask because my SA was helping a young lady recently, she thought she was a 2P, but everything she tried on fit in size 0-Regular.



I usually do wear petite because of the sleeves.


----------



## Danaqt

fortheloveof said:


> I usually do wear petite because of the sleeves.


 I recommend that you get at least a 0p. I am 5'4", 138 lbs. and I get my J. Crew coats in 2p. The regular size 0 fits me perfect, but I do prefer the shorter overall torso length of the petites.
Check out her blog, it might help : http://www.extrapetite.com/2011/01/jcrew-petite-coats-review-colletta-vs.html


----------



## fortheloveof

thank you dc-cutie and danaqt!!!


----------



## Mademoiselle R

Has anyone bought (or tried on) the Academy coat? If so, what did you think of it?


----------



## findingcate

Ugh - this forum is such a bad influence. Just ordered a Belstaff leather jacket after seeing dannii787's post in the deals thread.

(http://www.jcrew.com/womens_feature...5~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~belstaff/26157.jsp)

Anyone know if size 42 is going to be too big if I normally wear an XS in J Crew tops?


----------



## Eclipse4

Mademoiselle R said:
			
		

> Has anyone bought (or tried on) the Academy coat? If so, what did you think of it?



I bought the coat in herringbone and really like it. I will try to post pics this weekend.


----------



## stellaishungry

LVjudy said:


> saw this pic & saved it bc i thought her styling was cute.  not sure if its the same snood but it appears to be close.



I love her look! Now if only I could figure out how to get my Snood to sit like that on my neck...

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## renza

I just wanted to say, I tried on the Hacking Jacket today and I am in LOVE. Never has a blazer fit me so perfectly before. I didn't get it (It wasn't in a color I wanted) but it's going on my wishlist for sure.


----------



## Chanel 0407

I wear XS in tops and if I was going to get it I would take a 42.  That way you can wear sweaters and bulkier stuff underneath.  It doesn't look like a jacket that should be fitted. 



findingcate said:


> Ugh - this forum is such a bad influence. Just ordered a Belstaff leather jacket after seeing dannii787's post in the deals thread.
> 
> (http://www.jcrew.com/womens_feature...5~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~belstaff/26157.jsp)
> 
> Anyone know if size 42 is going to be too big if I normally wear an XS in J Crew tops?


----------



## Mademoiselle R

Eclipse4 said:


> I bought the coat in herringbone and really like it. I will try to post pics this weekend.



Thanks  I didn't know what size to order since I've found their sizes can vary frequently with their jackets.


----------



## PinkLady85

I couldn't resist and ordered the belstaff leather jacket as well. Such a good deal and so cute!!! I'm so excited!


----------



## phiphi

i broke down too..


----------



## DC-Cutie

I cracked under pressure as well....


----------



## unbeknownst

If anyone finds a Heart Me Sweater in a small anywhere (in any color), could you let me know? 

I found a red one for myself in X Small, but my sister-in-law really wants one and the locator couldn't find it. I'd really appreciate it!


----------



## DC-Cutie

unbeknownst said:


> If anyone finds a Heart Me Sweater in a small anywhere (in any color), could you let me know?
> 
> I found a red one for myself in X Small, but my sister-in-law really wants one and the locator couldn't find it. I'd really appreciate it!



On Saturday, there was a S and XS at Georgetown in tan/black.  Also, Call Pentagon City they had various sizes and colors.


----------



## phiphi

DC-Cutie said:


> On Saturday, there was a S and XS at Georgetown in tan/black.  Also, Call Pentagon City they had various sizes and colors.



thanks for your help DC!


----------



## MolMol

does anyone have a coat with "thinsulate"? is it worth it?


----------



## cjy

Any thoughts on the black bubble necklace?? It keeps calling me name!


----------



## Eclipse4

I like it plus it's 25% off in store and an add'l 25% if you spend $150+.


----------



## cjy

Eclipse4 said:


> I like it plus it's 25% off in store and an add'l 25% if you spend $150+.


 I know! I think I would enjoy it. What all would you style it with?


----------



## DC-Cutie

cjy said:


> I know! I think I would enjoy it. What all would you style it with?



I have the necklace from '07/'08 and love it still. Would I pay $150 for it, even with 25% off, no. I think it will be marked down after Christmas. 

With that said, it looks nice with the silk blythe shirt, black skinnies (like the minnie or pixie) and ballet flats. Or switch out the pants for one of the colorful double serge skirts and top off the Blythe with a cardigan. 

The necklace is a true statement piece, so let it stand on its own.


----------



## DC-Cutie

MolMol said:


> does anyone have a coat with "thinsulate"? is it worth it?



The thinsulste is ok, if you're in places where it doesn't get too cold. I find the double cloth coats Warner than thinsulste.


----------



## cjy

DC-Cutie said:


> I have the necklace from '07/'08 and love it still. Would I pay $150 for it, even with 25% off, no. I think it will be marked down after Christmas.
> 
> With that said, it looks nice with the silk blythe shirt, black skinnies (like the minnie or pixie) and ballet flats. Or switch out the pants for one of the colorful double serge skirts and top off the Blythe with a cardigan.
> 
> The necklace is a true statement piece, so let it stand on its own.


 Thanks for the tip!Also want a boyfriend cashmere cadigan, a jackie twin set and a double serge wool shirt in the heather camel color. Oh decisions!


----------



## cjy

^ Oh and the starry night necklace which is of course on back order!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*CJY* - I hope you've been a good girl this year, perhaps Santa will swing by j. Crew and pick up those items you want...

Speaking of J. Crew jewelry, I'm in the process of organizing mine and snapped a few pics of my collection.  My name is DC-Cutie and I'm an addict (don't judge me : )


----------



## cjy

DC-Cutie said:


> *CJY* - I hope you've been a good girl this year, perhaps Santa will swing by j. Crew and pick up those items you want...
> 
> Speaking of J. Crew jewelry, I'm in the process of organizing mine and snapped a few pics of my collection. My name is DC-Cutie and I'm an addict (don't judge me : )


 Never would I judge you!!!! I have been good but my Santa is on a budget! Damn those budgets. Thanks for the jewelry porn!!


----------



## cjy

Do I spy TWO bubble neckalces????


----------



## DC-Cutie

cjy said:


> Do I spy TWO bubble neckalces????



Yes. There is also a 3rd, red one from h&m at a much more budget friendly price of $12!!


----------



## jordanjordan

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> The thinsulste is ok, if you're in places where it doesn't get too cold. I find the double cloth coats Warner than thinsulste.



Agreed- I prefer the double cloth coats too.


----------



## chicjean

MolMol said:


> does anyone have a coat with "thinsulate"? is it worth it?



I think it depends where you live. Where I spend most of my winters, it's about 28-32 degrees consistently, so I, personally, think the thinsulate is worth it. I had a double cloth coat before, and I didn't find it as cozy as the thinsulate. Right now, I have the plaza coat and am living in it.


----------



## MolMol

DC-Cutie said:


> The thinsulste is ok, if you're in places where it doesn't get too cold. I find the double cloth coats Warner than thinsulste.



thanks! I have no idea what size to get....I'm usually an 8/10 in pants. Small/Med. in tops....I was thinking a 6?


----------



## MolMol

DC-Cutie said:


> The thinsulste is ok, if you're in places where it doesn't get too cold. I find the double cloth coats Warner than thinsulste.



thanks! I have no idea what size to get....I'm usually an 8/10 in pants. Small/Med. in tops....I was thinking an 8?


----------



## Chanel 0407

HAAAAAAAAAA, DC nice collection.  It reminds me of my own.  Oh BTW, I was at Jcrew factory the other day and found the pluma necklace in light coral like you have for $29.99.  So glad I waited.  I see you have the resin colorblock necklace too.  I havn't worn mine yet but ended up getting it for like $47.00.  I think I need the bracelet now. 



DC-Cutie said:


> *CJY* - I hope you've been a good girl this year, perhaps Santa will swing by j. Crew and pick up those items you want...
> 
> Speaking of J. Crew jewelry, I'm in the process of organizing mine and snapped a few pics of my collection. My name is DC-Cutie and I'm an addict (don't judge me : )


----------



## Chanel 0407

I want this necklace too, but will hold out to get it on sale.  I would pay about $60 for it but don't know that might be pushing it at that price. 



cjy said:


> Any thoughts on the black bubble necklace?? It keeps calling me name!


----------



## Simpsonyte

Ryder boots, faded black. Love them, so comfortable! I got mine with a 30% off code, but they are on sale now! Check them out, they are great!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

DC-Cutie said:


> *CJY* - I hope you've been a good girl this year, perhaps Santa will swing by j. Crew and pick up those items you want...
> 
> Speaking of J. Crew jewelry, I'm in the process of organizing mine and snapped a few pics of my collection.  My name is DC-Cutie and I'm an addict (don't judge me : )




Color me jealous!!!!!


----------



## jordanjordan

Has anyone had success returning a defective items with no tags?  I bought some vintage v neck tees and after one washing there is a big hole in the armpit seam.  I have lots of the short sleeve ones from summer and even from last year and no holes.  Now if I had made the hole I wouldn't even consider this, but I, thinking about trying to return it.  I shouldn't get a hole after one wear!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

jordanjordan said:


> Has anyone had success returning a defective items with no tags?  I bought some vintage v neck tees and after one washing there is a big hole in the armpit seam.  I have lots of the short sleeve ones from summer and even from last year and no holes.  Now if I had made the hole I wouldn't even consider this, but I, thinking about trying to return it.  I shouldn't get a hole after one wear!!



yes, did you pay with a cc?  if so they can look up the transaction.  It's defective,so they will take it back.


----------



## Chanel 0407

I had this problem with the tippy sweater I bought in mid August.  I only wore it 2 times and it has a hole in the side and its not in the seam.   I told my SA and all she said was I will try to find you another one but she meant I should buy another one.




jordanjordan said:


> Has anyone had success returning a defective items with no tags? I bought some vintage v neck tees and after one washing there is a big hole in the armpit seam. I have lots of the short sleeve ones from summer and even from last year and no holes. Now if I had made the hole I wouldn't even consider this, but I, thinking about trying to return it. I shouldn't get a hole after one wear!!


----------



## jordanjordan

DC-Cutie said:


> yes, did you pay with a cc?  if so they can look up the transaction.  It's defective,so they will take it back.



Thanks!  I luckily still have the receipt, I literally just bough it a couple of weeks ago.  I was prepared to fight it but hopefully it will be a non-issue.  Now I'm wondering if I got a bad one or if all the long sleeve vintage tees are like that?  I've had no trouble with the short sleeve so I'm hoping it was just a fluke.


----------



## Mademoiselle R

J.CREW costumer service is truly fantastic. I posted a little over a while ago that they sent me the wrong size for the fanfare jacket I ordered. They located me the size I needed and waved overnight shipping. The jacket is lovely for the price point and I really enjoyed wearing my Chanel-esque find today.

I also ordered the Academy Jacket in sandstone and received it today as well. I ordered the size 4 and it's a little extra roomy, but I prefer it that way since it'll be perfect for adding extra layers underneath. I still might take get it tailored on the sides slightly, but other than that I absolutely adore this jacket! 

The only negative thing about the entire experience is the speed in which they process returns. I returned a garment several days ago and I haven't even received a confirmation e-mail stating that the return was received.


----------



## findingcate

Returning the Belstaff leather jacket. Sizing up was definitely a good idea but the jacket is so cropped that the only way I can ever imagine wearing it is with a dress or a high-waisted skirt. It's nice, but ultimately I'm not going to get a ton of wear out of it.


----------



## keodi

DC-Cutie said:


> *CJY* - I hope you've been a good girl this year, perhaps Santa will swing by j. Crew and pick up those items you want...
> 
> Speaking of J. Crew jewelry, I'm in the process of organizing mine and snapped a few pics of my collection. My name is DC-Cutie and I'm an addict (don't judge me : )


 Wow! very nice collection!


----------



## Mademoiselle R

Just put in my order for the last two coats/sweaters for this season. I ordered the perennial coat in saddle and the jumpseat cardigan. I was surprised that the cardigan is still available in all sizes...I guess it wasn't that popular? With the 30% off the peacoat came out t0 ~$120 and the cardigan ~$90 which I think is a GREAT deal! I had it expedited for Saturday delivery so hopefully it'll process in time before my trip.

Anyone else taking advantage of the 30% off today?

Oh, and I forgot to add...I got plenty of compliments on my fanfare jacket (even though I was a little upset by the overall quality of it). One girl even stopped me and said it was very *Chanel*-like...made my day!


----------



## yellow08

I'm not biting the 30% off (and I've passed on the last few promos) right now, there isn't anything I really want or _*need*_ from JC. 
If the after Christmas sales are good, I might consider it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Mademoiselle R said:


> Just put in my order for the last two coats/sweaters for this season. I ordered the perennial coat in saddle and the jumpseat cardigan. I was surprised that the cardigan is still available in all sizes...I guess it wasn't that popular?



I think the reason why the Jumpset Cardigan is still available is because it's confusing, says cardigan, but looks like a jacket.

When the price drops more, I'll buy it.  I love camel colored outterwear.


----------



## trigirl

yellow08 said:


> I'm not biting the 30% off (and I've passed on the last few promos) right now, there isn't anything I really want or _*need*_ from JC.
> If the after Christmas sales are good, I might consider it.




I am trying to hold out too.  I am not loving the sweaters right now (and those are the only things I need) so I don't care how cheap they go.  I may get some jewelry since there is free shipping.


----------



## DC-Cutie

trigirl said:


> I am trying to hold out too.  I am not loving the sweaters right now (and those are the only things I need) so I don't care how cheap they go.  I may get some jewelry since there is free shipping.



a lot of the jewelry is marked down in-store, while full-priced online.


----------



## yellow08

trigirl said:


> I am trying to hold out too.  I am not loving the sweaters right now (and those are the only things I need) so I don't care how cheap they go.  I may get some jewelry since there is free shipping.



Yes, the sweaters are pretty horrible this year and I won't be buying anymore! I'm still debating if I should return the Wynter Sequin sweater (gray/pink).


----------



## saira1214

I picked up the Darby shoes in grey leopard and a sweater.  Hoping to score more sweaters after christmas. Mainly the Isabella.


----------



## Mademoiselle R

DC-Cutie said:


> I think the reason why the Jumpset Cardigan is still available is because it's confusing, says cardigan, but looks like a jacket.
> 
> When the price drops more, I'll buy it.  I love camel colored outterwear.



I think that it's supposed to look like a jacket, but less structured and less thick? Everything I've ordered this year  is in camel. I decided to venture from my usual navy, black, and heather gray color scheme. 

I was also looking at the tinsel tweed jacket but of course it's already sold out in my size online. I think I might hold off and see if it goes on sale and do a store search for it.


----------



## trigirl

DC-Cutie said:


> a lot of the jewelry is marked down in-store, while full-priced online.



It is just too much work trying to figure out who has the best price. LOL!


----------



## trigirl

For anyone who was looking into the Biella loafers....I ordered 3 sizes and all of them were huge in the heel.  If you have never tried them on before and are tempted to buy them on a final sale in the future you might want to pass.  I don't have a narrow heel but my feet are swimming in these.   I was loving the colors of the patent ones and was bummed they didn't workout.


----------



## nafrate

Loving the feathered crystal necklace, it looks very Indian to me. The crystal brulee necklace and bubble necklace are also on my list. Really, I have too many of their jewelry pieces on my wishlist but at full price they're priced too high for me to justify for costume jewelry. I'm hoping they go on serious sale in select colors after the holidays.


----------



## jordanjordan

Great deals in store today with the sale and 30% off.  It was the busiest I've ever seen my store, and people were actually buying, which is unusual.


----------



## jtf0420

My store was so busy too! Got the Blythe blouse in the neon pink and black, bright flame minnies, and a pair of mcallister boots for my boyfriend! great deals


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I wonder if they'd accept returns from 12/15, since yesterday (12/16), it was 30% WITHOUT the final sale...


----------



## DC-Cutie

MichelleAntonia said:


> I wonder if they'd accept returns from 12/15, since yesterday (12/16), it was 30% WITHOUT the final sale...



If it doesn't say final sale, yes they'll accept the return.  But in reality, they will accept it even if it was final sale.


----------



## katheryn

I just placed an order -- you can't beat two super 120s suit jackets for $63 each and free shipping! I got the pinstriped in charcoal and navy. I already have the matching skirt in navy, so all I'll need is the charcoal. Not the most fun thing to buy, but very useful! 

I was going to stop by the store, but I figured the mall would be insane and decided to avoid it!


----------



## Winterbaby

I finally bit the bullet and ordered the Herringbone Hacking jacket in charcoal. Just couldn' resist the price. Also ordered some super 120's pinstripe pieces for work. 
Loving the discount plus free shipping deals lately!


----------



## keodi

DC-Cutie said:


> oh, this is a GREAT thread.
> 
> Hello, I'm DC-Cutie and I'm a J.Crew~aholic.... proud of it!!!
> 
> Here is a sneak peek at my sweaters from J. Crew. This isn't even 1/2 of them. I was bored and started folding..


 
nice I love taking sneek peaks at people's closets.


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^I do too! lol!
*DC-Cutie*-fab sweater collection!

I placed 3 orders this past week   And every time I place one, I say to myself it's the last one for a while. But damn J.Crew always has such cute stuff!!!


----------



## jordanjordan

Winterbaby said:


> I finally bit the bullet and ordered the Herringbone Hacking jacket in charcoal. Just couldn' resist the price. Also ordered some super 120's pinstripe pieces for work.
> Loving the discount plus free shipping deals lately!



I have that jacket and it is really great!


----------



## phiphi

ShoeLover said:


> ^^^I do too! lol!
> *DC-Cutie*-fab sweater collection!
> 
> I placed 3 orders this past week   And every time I place one, I say to myself it's the last one for a while. But damn J.Crew always has such cute stuff!!!



i've been doing the same thing. GAH!


----------



## Mademoiselle R

I received the perennial peacoat and jumpseat cardigan on Saturday (opted for Sat delivery) and while I really like the perennial coat I absolutely ADORE the jumpseat cardigan. It's 100% merino wool and it's so soft and warm that it's hands down the best buy I've made this season.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Mademoiselle R said:


> I received the perennial peacoat and jumpseat cardigan on Saturday (opted for Sat delivery) and while I really like the perennial coat I absolutely ADORE the jumpseat cardigan. It's 100% merino wool and it's so soft and warm that it's hands down the best buy I've made this season.



would you be able to show a modeling pic in the jumpset?  I'm on the fence.

Thanks


----------



## Mademoiselle R

DC-Cutie said:


> would you be able to show a modeling pic in the jumpset?  I'm on the fence.
> 
> Thanks



Sure! I'll try to post some later on tonight or tomorrow


----------



## jordanjordan

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> would you be able to show a modeling pic in the jumpset?  I'm on the fence.
> 
> Thanks



I was on the fence too and decided against it.  It was just a little too wide on me even though I loved it in theory.  I think the madewell vein may be more up my alley in navy.  I wish the crew would do more sweater coat type pieces, they are really versatile.


----------



## juliette621

The petite Plaza Coat is currently $77.50 depending on size availability, the Double-cloth Lady Day with thinsulate in vibrant flame, majestic purple and oasis green is $80.60 depending on size availability, and the Plaza Coat with thinsulate in radio red and saddle is $79.00, again depending on size availability.

Those are the prices *before* the 30% discount.

I was able to order a petite 0 Plaza Coat in cobalt for $54.25, and petite 00 Double-cloth Lady Day with thinsulate in oasis green and majestic purple for $56.42 each.  That's more than 80% off retail!


----------



## GingerSnap527

So tempted to get the lady day coat, but it wouldn't ship until February (?!).


----------



## beating<3baby

trigirl said:


> Thanks, Ladies! It looks like many of the dream blend are online only. Next time they do a 25% off sale online I will have to order a few sizes and try them out. I am all over the place size wise when it comes to J. Crew sweaters.
> 
> I just LOVE those new Honeycomb cable sweaters but the shedding of the angora drives me crazy! Somehow, the fibers always get caught in my throat. Good for my wallet, I suppose.


 


renza said:


> What size do you wear in the other J.Crew sweaters? In my experience, I have always worn an XS in their dream sweaters, no matter the style.
> And I am kind of relieved that you say the Honeycomb Sweaters shed. I had to return mine (LOVED the color but it made me look like a linebacker somehow even though I am petite--I think it's the flat chest) but it was so pretty I was kind of sad.


 


trigirl said:


> I usually wear a small or medium.
> 
> Yeah, the Honeycomb made me bulky too. Another reason I passed. I'll just admire them from afar!


 


jordanjordan said:


> I love the knit of the honeycomb sweater but it was awful on me. I looked huge on top. It was short and wide and bulky in all the wrong places. On top of that it had really tight arms. Just a hot mess.


 

Those of you who tried the honeycomb sweaters do you know if they were like the raph lauren cableknit sweaters? Are they true to size? And when you say it added bulk like was it a lot?!

jordanjordan when you say it was short and wide, was the jumper kind of cropped? or just a funny fit?

i'm thinking about ordering the pine colour one, but as i'm not in the US i don't want to have to return it if it's unsuitable. 

Thanks!


----------



## jordanjordan

beating<3baby said:
			
		

> Those of you who tried the honeycomb sweaters do you know if they were like the raph lauren cableknit sweaters? Are they true to size? And when you say it added bulk like was it a lot?!
> 
> jordanjordan when you say it was short and wide, was the jumper kind of cropped? or just a funny fit?
> 
> i'm thinking about ordering the pine colour one, but as i'm not in the US i don't want to have to return it if it's unsuitable.
> 
> Thanks!



I would say shorter than the ralh Lauren sweaters, though it has been years since I've worn one of those.  You can chat with CS to get the exact length measurement for your size if you think that would be helpful.

As for fit, I am 5'9" so a lot of sweaters are short on me.  The honeycomb is beyond normal "cropped" length though.  It is also tight at the bottom band and in the top part and the body puffs out like a marshmallow.  I am not sure the sweater would look good on anyone.  Maybe on someone very short and thin, but aside from that I can't imagine imagine being flattering.  It also had really small arms, which isn't typically an issue for me, and looks weird with the puffy body.  The actual knit is really neat and the colors are great, so I was disappointed it didn't work.


----------



## beating<3baby

Thanks for the information jordanjordan! It sounds like I'll probably give it a miss then which is a shame. Looking like a puffy marshmallow doesn't appeal to me!


----------



## saira1214

juliette621 said:


> The petite Plaza Coat is currently $77.50 depending on size availability, the Double-cloth Lady Day with thinsulate in vibrant flame, majestic purple and oasis green is $80.60 depending on size availability, and the Plaza Coat with thinsulate in radio red and saddle is $79.00, again depending on size availability.
> 
> Those are the prices *before* the 30% discount.
> 
> I was able to order a petite 0 Plaza Coat in cobalt for $54.25, and petite 00 Double-cloth Lady Day with thinsulate in oasis green and majestic purple for $56.42 each.  That's more than 80% off retail!


That deal is long gone now.


----------



## Shopmore

juliette621 said:


> The petite Plaza Coat is currently $77.50 depending on size availability, the Double-cloth Lady Day with thinsulate in vibrant flame, majestic purple and oasis green is $80.60 depending on size availability, and the Plaza Coat with thinsulate in radio red and saddle is $79.00, again depending on size availability.
> 
> Those are the prices *before* the 30% discount.
> 
> I was able to order a petite 0 Plaza Coat in cobalt for $54.25, and petite 00 Double-cloth Lady Day with thinsulate in oasis green and majestic purple for $56.42 each. That's more than 80% off retail!


 
Thanks for the info!  Early this morning I picked up 2 lady day coats - vibrant flame (on backorder)  & majestic purple!


----------



## Mademoiselle R

DC-Cutie said:


> would you be able to show a modeling pic in the jumpset?  I'm on the fence.
> 
> Thanks



Hope these help. The jacket is very roomy. This is the jumpseat cardigan size small. I'm 5'6 130lbs


----------



## winglessx

does anyone own the Jcrew toggle coat? I love how it looks but I am petite so I'm thinking it might not look great on me.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Thanks for the pics, *Mademoiselle R*.  Looks really nice on you!

Ladies, check your mailboxes, I received a gift from J. Crew - the yearly calender.


----------



## Winterbaby

GingerSnap527 said:


> So tempted to get the lady day coat, but it wouldn't ship until February (?!).


 

When I ordered my Hacking Herringbone jacket it also stated it won't ship until February, but apparently it has shipped today! So maybe other items will ship sooner too!?! Just an fyi.


----------



## Undine

Just got a J.Crew order in the mail today. I really love their Matchstick jeans, as they're one of the only straight leg jeans I've found that look good on me. I have a feeling I will be owning many pairs over the years.


----------



## Chanel 0407

I got mine too!



DC-Cutie said:


> Thanks for the pics, *Mademoiselle R*. Looks really nice on you!
> 
> Ladies, check your mailboxes, I received a gift from J. Crew - the yearly calender.


----------



## saira1214

Is anyone else as annoyed with Madewell as I am? They are always out of stock of stuff online, I never have luck with their locator and the local SAs are so unhelpful. For a Jcrew sister company, their CS seems to be noticeably lesser.


----------



## terps08

saira1214 said:


> Is anyone else as annoyed with Madewell as I am? They are always out of stock of stuff online, I never have luck with their locator and the local SAs are so unhelpful. For a Jcrew sister company, their CS seems to be noticeably lesser.



I definitely agree!  I also don't think the quality is as good as JCrew, but about the same price maybe a teeny bit cheaper?


----------



## Chanel 0407

Heading off to the store to see what mark-downs they have done.


----------



## kocanez

AmeeLVSBags said:


> Looks great on you! Love it! You are such an enabler!
> Thank you for the review and posting pictures.
> Enjoy your new coat.


Did you find the coat to run large? Thanks!


----------



## jordanjordan

winglessx said:
			
		

> does anyone own the Jcrew toggle coat? I love how it looks but I am petite so I'm thinking it might not look great on me.



I had one from an older season and I think the key to a coat like that, especially since it is hooded, is to get it a s,all as you can stand it.  If it is oversized at all it will look sloppy.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

kocanez said:


> Did you find the coat to run large? Thanks!


 
They do run a little larger imo, but it's probably because they are supposed to have a bubble look! I went by size 4, where I get size 6 in most tops at JCrew, and I still can wear a jacket or thick sweater underneath. Now that they are on sale, I am thinking about buying one in sea salt.


----------



## cojordan

boxermomof2 said:


> I know, it's weird.
> I went back to look at the photos again and I guess I can see it.
> The swirls in the paillettes look more blue than black. It looks great with denim!
> Now I need to decide if I should keep it.. It's different.
> I hate J Crew's vanity sizing! I'm a solid size 4, I have a small waist but my hips and thighs are not skinny.  The x-small is borderline too big. I ordered x-small because that is all they had the day I ordered. They added a size small a day later,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I ordered the small too. The small is going back.



Beautiful. What is the style name of this skirt?

DC-Cutie love your jewelry.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

XXS are officially fitting me now... and it's not like I've lost weight! If anything, I've spent a solid week eating like a king carbing up before the crusades lol. It's technically in the thermal material, BUT STILL. I do think this vanity sizing stuff is out of control. not to mention inconsistent. 

WHy do they even make XXS, anyone know? Is it because the style itself runs big?


----------



## cakegirl

MichelleAntonia said:


> XXS are officially fitting me now... and it's not like I've lost weight! If anything, I've spent a solid week eating like a king carbing up before the crusades lol. It's technically in the thermal material, BUT STILL. I do think this vanity sizing stuff is out of control. not to mention inconsistent.
> 
> WHy do they even make XXS, anyone know? Is it because the style itself runs big?



I had to return some XXS I had ordered online a months ago because it was too big! That is why I stay away from Final Sale. I never know what will fit me there. I always complain in the store-hopefully one day the higher ups will get the message.


----------



## MCF

I recently bought the cashmere boyfriend sweater in black, the infinity sweater in bright dahlia and 2 scoop neck 3/4 sleeve tops in black and bright dahlia.  I get compliments on all of them.  I have noticed that J Crew sizing is different for each item.  I'm a small in the shirts I bought, XS in a cardigan I bought a couple months ago, and I could go XS or S in the boyfriend and infinity cardigans.  I have lost a lot of weight but I feel like me wearing an XS is ridiculous.


----------



## saira1214

In terms of the pants and skirts, I do not feel there is vanity sizing. In fact, I had to go up a size.


----------



## bonchicgenre

Not sure if anyone has been to the outlet recently, great deals though.

Picked up a scoop neck tee in navy & mint green as well as vneck in light purple and a darker green for $12 each (10.20 student discount), 4 Jackie cardigans in black/light pink/light green for $24.75 each (21.04 student discount) and a popover for $15.28!

They are having amazing deals, especially if you need to stock up on basics! I've been building a work wardrobe so it's helped going to the factory or ordering during sales, the clothing is made well although I agree on sizing issues!


----------



## blueeyedgirl

I HATE vanity sizing! I bought a pair of pants from J.Crew a few months ago that were xxs and they are still too big. I know I'm a tiny girl (5 ft/90something lbs) but shouldn't clothes come in my size too? I think J.Crew's sizes bounce all around. I used to be an xs at this size but now I could be either depending on their whim lol.

In other news, I bought the wonderland coat from final sale and it came today. I got it in bluebell and I love it. It was a hard decision for me: bluebell or candied cherry. I like the bluebell but I wish I could have bought both!


----------



## jordanjordan

saira1214 said:
			
		

> In terms of the pants and skirts, I do not feel there is vanity sizing. In fact, I had to go up a size.



I think it depends.  On things that are sized 0, 2, etc. I wear 1 or two sizes smaller in J.Vrew, with a 00 sometimes being loose.  When it comes to numbered sizes like jeans, I can wear a 26 when I'm a 24 or 25 everywhere else.  They need to get their sizing more consistent.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

I bought a no.2 pencil skirt yesterday, holy mother of vanity sizing!! I am by no means 00!!! I wanted a higher waist look, so I don't have to hem, and 00 fit perfect. I am a size 4 or 6 usually, and in designer stuff more like 8 or 10.


----------



## phiphi

ladies, i researched this thread to find some help on sizing for the lady day coat. i'm pretty confused. LOL. 

if i wear a 0P in jcrew dresses (ie. the memo dress..), xs/0 in most cardis and tops, 0/2P in the no. 2 double serge pencil skirts - would a lady coat in a 00 be too small for me? and would the sizing change if there was thinsulate?

thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## cjy

I finally broke down and ordered the starry night locket. I am afraid since it is on back order to wait for a sale. I love it and think I will get a good bit of wear out of it.


----------



## foxycleopatra

Is JCrew's TOWNHOUSE Coat (in particular, the heather majestic purple color) still available in stores?  Online seems to be pretty much all sold out, and it's still before New Year's.  I had been holding out for an additional mark-down on those but it's looking like eBay might be the only option now.....unless stores still have them?  Any advice?


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

foxycleopatra said:


> Is JCrew's TOWNHOUSE Coat (in particular, the heather majestic purple color) still available in stores? Online seems to be pretty much all sold out, and it's still before New Year's. I had been holding out for an additional mark-down on those but it's looking like eBay might be the only option now.....unless stores still have them? Any advice?


 
The Shops at Willow Bend store had the same coat in majestic purple two days ago, I think it was size 0 or 2, but it look TTS, no vanity sizing. This is their number (469) 443-1311. My SA is Stacey and she is super nice, but anyone else in the store is helpful, too.


----------



## jordanjordan

Has anyone seen the Darrick tartan boyshirt in a 0?  I have been waiting for it to go on sal in stores and thought it would be fine since my store had stacks of them, suddenly they only have one left.  I am thinking they must have sent it back which happens a lot with my store due to not selling.  I really want one but it is back ordered online and I don't want to pay FP.


----------



## alex.losee

DC, after seeing your closet pic I feel the need to take a pic of my own....


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^I LOOOOVE see JCrew closet pics


----------



## Undine

I hand-washed one of the Blythe silk blouses on a whim (it said dry-clean only), and it shrunk about 1 and 1/2 sizes (it started out a 10, and then shrunk to slightly smaller than the size 8 that I have). Actually, it worked out perfectly because it was too big, but be forewarned if you're thinking of doing that!


----------



## SarahMN

My Blythe said hand wash only, I was worried the dry cleaners would shrink it! Now I am not sure what to do...


----------



## yellow08

Undine said:


> I hand-washed one of the Blythe silk blouses on a whim (it said dry-clean only), and it shrunk about 1 and 1/2 sizes (it started out a 10, and then shrunk to slightly smaller than the size 8 that I have). Actually, it worked out perfectly because it was too big, but be forewarned if you're thinking of doing that!


Thanks  
Did you hand wash it in cold water?
I have about 8-9 Blythe blouses and I would hate to have them shrink on me.  I have been guilty of hand-washing dry clean only items :shame:


----------



## Undine

yellow08 said:


> Thanks
> Did you hand wash it in cold water?
> I have about 8-9 Blythe blouses and I would hate to have them shrink on me.  I have been guilty of hand-washing dry clean only items :shame:



I hand-washed the crepe de chine ones in cold water (literally just put some gentle fabric wash in and swirled it around and let it soak for 15 minutes). I think there is a Blythe blouse in a blue background with white dots for a pattern (can't remember what they called it in the store) that had a hand-wash laundry tag in it. That one felt like it was a different type of silk finish (not crepe de chine), and if they tell you to hand-wash it, it probably will be fine.


----------



## Undine

Just received my cashmere henley (the one with leather buttons, "Loretta" I think). Feels and looks great, but I see what you mean about the vanity sizing! I got a medium, and it was a little big; usually I'm a large in most tops.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Has anyone seen any suiting (especially the suiting dresses) on sale in the stores?  I was hoping to snag one at the 40% in-store promotion.

I live in the DC/VA area, BTW.


----------



## Chanel 0407

What exactly is the promotion in the store right now.  MY sales associate said something in and e-mail to me about my blythe blouse is on sale with additional 40%.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Chanel 0407 said:


> What exactly is the promotion in the store right now.  MY sales associate said something in and e-mail to me about my blythe blouse is on sale with additional 40%.



40% off sale items


----------



## Chanel 0407

Thanks Dc.  I was thinking of picking up the blythe in purple size 6.  Do you own any of these blouses and are you happy with them?  With the promo it would be $41.99.



DC-Cutie said:


> 40% off sale items


----------



## DC-Cutie

Chanel 0407 said:


> Thanks Dc.  I was thinking of picking up the blythe in purple size 6.  Do you own any of these blouses and are you happy with them?  With the promo it would be $41.99.



**hangs head in shame** Yes, Yes, I own the Blythe Blouse - in 6 colors 

and Yes, I'm very happy with them.  Great for layering, since they don't add bulk.

Here I am wearing the alabaster color:


----------



## Chanel 0407

You are one hot lady!  Amazing.  I love everything you are wearing in this pic.  Thanks again for enabling me.  What other colors do you have?  Just curious. 




DC-Cutie said:


> **hangs head in shame** Yes, Yes, I own the Blythe Blouse - in 6 colors
> 
> and Yes, I'm very happy with them. Great for layering, since they don't add bulk.
> 
> Here I am wearing the alabaster color:


----------



## DC-Cutie

Chanel 0407 said:


> You are one hot lady!  Amazing.  I love everything you are wearing in this pic.  Thanks again for enabling me.  What other colors do you have?  Just curious.



Thank you 

I have:
alabaster
navy
neon pink
royal blue
black
green (it's like a seafoam green.. not sure if it was mass produced, I picked it up at the clearance Store in Arden, NC)


----------



## Dukeprincess

Does anyone own the Biella Loafers?  Are they comfortable?  TIA!  

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_special...~15~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~biella/48962.jsp


----------



## gmo

Dukeprincess said:
			
		

> Does anyone own the Biella Loafers?  Are they comfortable?  TIA!
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_special_sizes/size512shoes/size5/PRDOVR~48962/99102530456/ENE~1+2+3+22+4294967294+20~~~0~15~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~biella/48962.jsp



I wish! I've been eyeing them for some time! I would love to know how they fit, too.


----------



## cjy

DC-Cutie said:


> **hangs head in shame** Yes, Yes, I own the Blythe Blouse - in 6 colors
> 
> and Yes, I'm very happy with them. Great for layering, since they don't add bulk.
> 
> Here I am wearing the alabaster color:


 You are just too cute!


----------



## foxycleopatra

DC-Cutie said:


> 40% off sale items



Does this mean if an item that's on sale (not final sale) online gets returned to a store, somebody else can then buy that returned item for an additional 40% off (the sale price)??


----------



## DC-Cutie

foxycleopatra said:


> Does this mean if an item that's on sale (not final sale) online gets returned to a store, somebody else can then buy that returned item for an additional 40% off (the sale price)??



Yes


----------



## DC-Cutie

cjy said:


> You are just too cute!



Thanks,


----------



## trigirl

Dukeprincess said:
			
		

> Does anyone own the Biella Loafers?  Are they comfortable?  TIA!
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_special_sizes/size512shoes/size5/PRDOVR~48962/99102530456/ENE~1+2+3+22+4294967294+20~~~0~15~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~biella/48962.jsp



I tried these loafers out in 3 sizes and all of them were huge in the heel.  I was very bummed since they are a great shoe and I don't wear heels.  I don't think I have particularly narrow heels but there was no way I could make them work.   The style and quality are great, though.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

DC-Cutie said:


> Thank you
> 
> I have:
> alabaster
> navy
> neon pink
> royal blue
> black
> green (it's like a seafoam green.. not sure if it was mass produced, I picked it up at the clearance Store in Arden, NC)




Wow!!
I have the purple and what I'd call seafoam green. All I know is that it's the one the white girl was wearing on the last episode of Hawaii Five-0


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

*DC*, you look super cute.  Love that skirt too.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Everything on sale has additional 50% off in the stores. I but two natasha tops.


----------



## alouette

AmeeLVSBags said:
			
		

> Everything on sale has additional 50% off in the stores. I but two natasha tops.



How long is this sale??


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

alouette said:


> How long is this sale??


 I would imagine it would be thru the weekend, but honestly I don't know.


----------



## Chanel 0407

My store only has 40% off.


----------



## katheryn

I went to my store today to return a couple of things and got the heart me sweater in navy and green! I was so excited since it has been sold out online and is crazy expensive on ebay. It is an xxs and I am usually as xs, but luckily it fit me just fine! I also got it for 40% off the sale price of $59.99 -- even better!! I can't wait to wear it this weekend.


----------



## Chanieish

I have been bitten by the J Crew bug, badly. It all I buy now! And I'm not complaining!

Heading off to the store tomorrow! Fingers crossed!

Also, I just wrote a review for the Hacking Jacket on my blog. Please tell me what you think!


----------



## gmo

katheryn said:


> I went to my store today to return a couple of things and got the heart me sweater in navy and green! I was so excited since it has been sold out online and is crazy expensive on ebay. It is an xxs and I am usually as xs, but luckily it fit me just fine! I also got it for 40% off the sale price of $59.99 -- even better!! I can't wait to wear it this weekend.



Awesome deal!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Note for any of you using my Personal Shopper: She's going on vacation until February. So, if there is anything you need, want, desire let her know by tomorrow, her last day in the store.


----------



## Undine

Does anybody own the Lucca suede strappy heel (apps 2")? I'm curious what the fit is like. My local J.C. doesn't carry them; I hate ordering shoes through the mail, but am tempted.


----------



## foxycleopatra

Does anyone know which JCrew store currently has 50% (as opposed to 40%) off sale items?


----------



## yellow08

foxycleopatra said:
			
		

> Does anyone know which JCrew store currently has 50% (as opposed to 40%) off sale items?



I was told stores with larger inventory is doing 50% off. My store was doing 40% off.  

ETA- those with student ID's or teacher ID's can get add'l 15% off the 40% (not sure about the 50%)


----------



## foxycleopatra

I just need to find at least one JCrew store (the store # or location) where the 50% promo is going on in order to ask online to do a price-match......


----------



## jane484

The store in Frisco, TX has the 50% deal.  I'm not sure of the store number, but it's the one in Stonebriar Mall.


----------



## chelle232

Inventory was low at my Jcrew. Really disappointed.  Prices seem to be cheaper in store and at least you can try the items before buying. I hesitate buying online because of final sale.


----------



## alouette

chelle232 said:
			
		

> Inventory was low at my Jcrew. Really disappointed.  Prices seem to be cheaper in store and at least you can try the items before buying. I hesitate buying online because of final sale.



Our resident J Crew expert, DC Cutie, says final sale really isn't final. You can still return final sale items...not sure if it has to be in- store though. Someone else chime in?


----------



## nauticalstar

does anyone know if the in store sale is still going on? I saw it seems to be over online.


----------



## bonchicgenre

I am headed there now so I'll let you know if the sale is still going on!


----------



## More4Me

I haven't been to J.Crew in a minute!!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

As of yesterday, the 40% off was still going in the Bay Area...


----------



## foxycleopatra

alouette said:


> Our resident J Crew expert, DC Cutie, says final sale really isn't final. You can still return final sale items...not sure if it has to be in- store though. Someone else chime in?



I'd like to know how to go about returning a "FINAL SALE" item in store......will SA's give me problems or flat out reject the return?.....will I need to ask for a manager or give some special reason for the return (other than size doesn't fit, etc.)?  Will they actually issue a full refund or just a store credit?


----------



## <3juicy

^When I tried returning a final sale item last time, the SA had to call someone and have them approve it and was kinda reluctant to do it in general. She said it was 'final sale' repeatedly...but I got the full amount back on my card.


----------



## DC-Cutie

foxycleopatra said:


> I'd like to know how to go about returning a "FINAL SALE" item in store......will SA's give me problems or flat out reject the return?.....will I need to ask for a manager or give some special reason for the return (other than size doesn't fit, etc.)?  Will they actually issue a full refund or just a store credit?



I've never had an issue returning a final sale item.  sometimes the cashier will have to ask for a manager to put a code in for the return, but that's about it.  I received the refund in the method paid (cash or credit card).


----------



## foxycleopatra

nauticalstar said:


> does anyone know if the in store sale is still going on? I saw it seems to be over online.



new 30% off sale code = MUSTHAVE 

i wish jcrew.com would issue a 40% or 50% off sale code already.


----------



## Chanel 0407

For those of you bubble necklace owners out there.  Did you ladies get yours on sale or did you pay full price.  I wasn't following this item the last time it was in stores, but I do not want to pay $150.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Chanel 0407 said:


> For those of you bubble necklace owners out there.  Did you ladies get yours on sale or did you pay full price.  I wasn't following this item the last time it was in stores, but I do not want to pay $150.



I think it's a lovely necklace, but I wouldn't pay $150 for it.  It's a popular item that sold out quickly when it first returned to J. Crew.  But, it doesn't seem to be selling as fast now.  I'd wait for a coupon code or percentage off in-stores.


----------



## Chanel 0407

I think so too.  I want the turquoise one.  I was able to get the coral one over the holiday when they had the jewelry promo.  I got 30% off and then another 30% off so it was like $75.  I guess I got spoiled at that price.  




DC-Cutie said:


> I think it's a lovely necklace, but I wouldn't pay $150 for it. It's a popular item that sold out quickly when it first returned to J. Crew. But, it doesn't seem to be selling as fast now. I'd wait for a coupon code or percentage off in-stores.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I'm guessing the bubble necklace is one sale in stores? I don't see it online.

Unfortunately, I haven't seen it in any of my stores either. I wanted the red one!


----------



## bonchicgenre

MichelleAntonia said:
			
		

> I'm guessing the bubble necklace is one sale in stores? I don't see it online.
> 
> Unfortunately, I haven't seen it in any of my stores either. I wanted the red one!



I don't see it in the sale online, check frequently they move stuff all the time.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^thanks!


----------



## yellow08

JCrew is planning a price increase. I know some JCA's noticed the increase in Tippi sweaters, Cece flats, but they are going up over the next few weeks especially with the spring collection. For example, look for Cafe Capri's to increase by $10!!! ($79.50 to $89.50)

JC is also getting rid of personal shopping event discounts (i.e 20% off $250 events, etc...) right now they don't know what the new discounts will be for events, if anyush: they will find out next month. Also, look for your SA's to push you to have more shopping events. All SA's will be required to hold events monthly with 3 or more guests.


----------



## Chanel 0407

Well if this is true I guess  Iwill be saving more money.  The 20% off promos always got be to purchase things that later go on sale and its always makes me mad that I could've got it cheaper.  I too am changing my policy.  I no longer will be buying items at full price.  LOL 





yellow08 said:


> JCrew is planning a price increase. I know some JCA's noticed the increase in Tippi sweaters, Cece flats, but they are going up over the next few weeks especially with the spring collection. For example, look for Cafe Capri's to increase by $10!!! ($79.50 to $89.50)
> 
> JC is also getting rid of personal shopping event discounts (i.e 20% off $250 events, etc...) right now they don't know what the new discounts will be for events, if anyush: they will find out next month. Also, look for your SA's to push you to have more shopping events. All SA's will be required to hold events monthly with 3 or more guests.


----------



## yellow08

Chanel 0407 said:


> Well if this is true I guess  Iwill be saving more money.  The 20% off promos always got be to purchase things that later go on sale and its always makes me mad that I could've got it cheaper.  I too am changing my policy.  I no longer will be buying items at full price.  LOL



Right! I was  when I heard the info yesterday. My SA was like they have no idea what the new discount for personal shopping events will be. From the looks of things she suspects it will be less in terms of % or a higher spending amount. Because JC was sold back to the original owners a lot of things are changing (including the employee discount) Also, if I remember correctly they are changing the pre-order policy (don't quote me on that).


----------



## saira1214

yellow08 said:


> JCrew is planning a price increase. I know some JCA's noticed the increase in Tippi sweaters, Cece flats, but they are going up over the next few weeks especially with the spring collection. For example, look for Cafe Capri's to increase by $10!!! ($79.50 to $89.50)
> 
> JC is also getting rid of personal shopping event discounts (i.e 20% off $250 events, etc...) right now they don't know what the new discounts will be for events, if anyush: they will find out next month. Also, look for your SA's to push you to have more shopping events. All SA's will be required to hold events monthly with 3 or more guests.



That is horrible to hear!!!! What the heck?!?!?


----------



## bonchicgenre

Hey Ladies!

I'm wanting to order a few pairs of shoes with the extra 30% do any of you know how the following styles run?

Darby Sequin Loafers
Classic Satin Ballet

Thank you


----------



## bonchicgenre

yellow08 said:


> JCrew is planning a price increase. I know some JCA's noticed the increase in Tippi sweaters, Cece flats, but they are going up over the next few weeks especially with the spring collection. For example, look for Cafe Capri's to increase by $10!!! ($79.50 to $89.50)
> 
> JC is also getting rid of personal shopping event discounts (i.e 20% off $250 events, etc...) right now they don't know what the new discounts will be for events, if anyush: they will find out next month. Also, look for your SA's to push you to have more shopping events. All SA's will be required to hold events monthly with 3 or more guests.




That stinks, I have just purchased a few Cafe Capris and I'm glad I did. Now I'll just wait for things to go on sale


----------



## yellow08

bonchicgenre said:


> That stinks, I have just purchased a few Cafe Capris and I'm glad I did. Now I'll just wait for things to go on sale



I noticed this the other day. At my B&M the green cafe capri's had a new tag priced at $89.50 while the other cafe capri's (blue, tan, black) were $79.50. I asked the SA why they green ones was $89.50 (thinking maybe more for a different color) and that's when she told me they're going up in prices. Overall, she said most of JC stuff will go up.  I was kicking myself for not getting them during one of those 30% full priced + free shipping promos before Christmas.


----------



## luvmy3girls

Does anyone have the cashmere snood circle scarf? If so..how is it? Thanks


----------



## renza

Has anyone heard if J.Crew is planning another %off total purchase promotion like they were running before Christmas? I'm getting married in June and my bridesmaids will be wearing J.Crew dresses, so I'm wondering if there's any chance they could order them for cheaper sometime in the next few months.


----------



## katheryn

I placed an order this morning with the 30% off. The sterling skirt in heather acorn popped back in my size and I wanted to make sure to snap it up. I have the hacking jacket in the same color, so it will be nice to have as a winter suit as well as wearing each piece on its own. I also got the gray tipped hacking jacket and a pair of pajama bottoms (to put me over the free shipping mark). 

I am sure others use this trick, but I monitor stock by putting a bunch of something in my cart. If there are less than nine the system will correct the amount and you will know exactly how many are left. There were only four hacking jackets left in my size and one of the skirt, so I knew I should order. There are a few other things I want but there were plenty left so I will hold out for a 40% off the sale price discount. Happy shopping!


----------



## bonchicgenre

katheryn said:
			
		

> I placed an order this morning with the 30% off. The sterling skirt in heather acorn popped back in my size and I wanted to make sure to snap it up. I have the hacking jacket in the same color, so it will be nice to have as a winter suit as well as wearing each piece on its own. I also got the gray tipped hacking jacket and a pair of pajama bottoms (to put me over the free shipping mark).
> 
> I am sure others use this trick, but I monitor stock by putting a bunch of something in my cart. If there are less than nine the system will correct the amount and you will know exactly how many are left. There were only four hacking jackets left in my size and one of the skirt, so I knew I should order. There are a few other things I want but there were plenty left so I will hold out for a 40% off the sale price discount. Happy shopping!



Sounds like you got some great pieces! I like your idea about the sizes btw, may need to start doing that. 

Picked up 2 Tippi sweaters, tank, and color blocked tee in Madagascar. 

Love JCrew - it's helped building a work wardrobe without looking stuffy or old but always put together.


----------



## foxycleopatra

To all the ladies with the TOWNHOUSE trench coat......

do you ever think that piece is too trendy?  is it hard to pair with outfits for a more toned-down look?  I managed to get the Townhouse a few days ago at a fantastic deal but just wasn't blown away by the look; in fact I felt a bit underwhelmed when I tried it on.....ironically it looked a bit overwhelming on my body, esp. the gold buttons.  Wonder if this piece is really worth keeping......


----------



## purseprincess32

I love JCrew! However, I feel like the quality of the fabrics etc isn't like it used to be back in the day. I still purchase some classic pieces  long as I feel like the quality is worth the price. I purchased a great sweater for $ 120 a little over a year ago and it's already coming apart. I don't beat up my clothes.. so it's quite annoying for the price the quality stinks. 

When I was in college my entire wardrobe was Jcrew and the quality lasted for so many years. I still have several dresses, suits,  sweaters etc that are in excellent shape from back then which you would never know was purchased many years ago.


----------



## covetit

Extra 40% off final sale just posted!
Does anyone have the tall Ryder boot? Is it comfortable, and what do you wear it with?


----------



## rubyx

I'm not a J Crewaholic (yet) but I purchased my first item. I saw the Matinee Trench in navy in a store display window and it immediately caught my eye. I tried on a size 0 (I'm 5'3" and 100 lbs) and it fit perfectly. It was too expensive so I did not buy it. I started an ebay alert and a few days later I saw one listed and purchased it. When I got it, it had silver instead of gold hardware. I like silver more so it's ok. The only problem is that the sleeves are slightly too short, but I saved a lot of money. The sales associate told me it was water resistant, but I don't think it is. I sprayed some Kiwi Camp Dry spray on the belt but I don't think it made much of a difference.


----------



## DC-Cutie

foxycleopatra said:


> To all the ladies with the TOWNHOUSE trench coat......
> 
> do you ever think that piece is too trendy?  is it hard to pair with outfits for a more toned-down look?  I managed to get the Townhouse a few days ago at a fantastic deal but just wasn't blown away by the look; in fact I felt a bit underwhelmed when I tried it on.....ironically it looked a bit overwhelming on my body, esp. the gold buttons.  Wonder if this piece is really worth keeping......



I don't think it's too trendy. Camel, black and navy look very classic.  

This is my favorite coat.  I live the look of the buttons in the camel.  I ended up getting it in eggplant and vibrant red as well. Not classic colors, but they were $39 at the warehouse sale so I couldn't just leave them there 

But, if you don't love it, return it


----------



## Jujuma

covetit said:
			
		

> Extra 40% off final sale just posted!
> Does anyone have the tall Ryder boot? Is it comfortable, and what do you wear it with?



Is this in stores? I was in my store last week and it was 40%. Did they take more markdowns?


----------



## saira1214

I never got my jcrew calander gift!


----------



## DC-Cutie

saira1214 said:


> I never got my jcrew calander gift!



I got mine.  But it's the same orange color as last year


----------



## saira1214

DC-Cutie said:


> I got mine. But it's the same orange color as last year


 Guess I'm not missing much!


----------



## bananaofmyeye

Thanks to the 40% off on the website, I finally pulled the trigger on 2 coats! Too bad there weren't any good colors left for the Lady Day coat... I've missed out on it for the past 2 years now because I waited too long. Hopefully J crew will have the Lady Day coat again come winter 2012.


----------



## PetiteLucy

Thanks to Chloe Chloe, I pulled my trigger and ordered a jcrew envelope coat in heather majestic purple, it's arriving tommorrow and I can't wait)

I too waited far too long for the Lady Coat, hopefully they will sell it next year!


----------



## foxycleopatra

^^^Don't worry, the Lady Day coat is JCrew'w perennial classic style and has been re-released every year (in different colors) for numerous years to-date.  It's styles like the Townhouse Trench and Metro Coat that are unique to this year (I think) and that probably won't make a comeback next year.


----------



## yellow08

*50% off final sale* (in stores!!)
My SA was right!
Too bad there's nothing left at my B&M


----------



## saira1214

yellow08 said:


> *50% off final sale* (in stores!!)
> my sa was right!
> Too bad there's nothing left at my b&m


 wow!!


----------



## bananaofmyeye

foxycleopatra said:


> ^^^Don't worry, the Lady Day coat is JCrew'w perennial classic style and has been re-released every year (in different colors) for numerous years to-date.  It's styles like the Townhouse Trench and Metro Coat that are unique to this year (I think) and that probably won't make a comeback next year.



Thanks for sharing that! I'm not a big fan of 2011's color selection for the Lady Day, but I do love the silhouette. Can't wait to see what colors there will be later this year.


----------



## DC-Cutie

yellow08 said:


> *50% off final sale* (in stores!!)
> My SA was right!
> Too bad there's nothing left at my B&M



not much at mine either.  But, I'm already swooning over the new collection.


----------



## chelle232

Can any NJ Jcrewaholics mention if their store's men's section has a decent sale section?  I know womens goes fast, but the men's section seems to last a little longer. At 50% off, I'd like to get a few things (tees, sweaters) for gifts.


----------



## yellow08

DC-Cutie said:


> not much at mine either.  But, I'm already swooning over the new collection.



Me too!!! But I have yet to wear most of my fall/winter stuff:shame: I just received my backordered Jules leopard print dress last week

I've got my eye on the floral dress/skirt and a few other pieces that I've seen from JC bloggers.


----------



## AEGIS

i don't need another addiction

*runs out of thread*


----------



## pinkpolo

When will be the last day of the 50% off sale? Hopefully it'll still be going on this weekend when I stop by!


----------



## Greentea

Must. Have. Heart Throb. Blouse.


----------



## vhdos

Hi ladies.  Can someone please help me with the Hacking Jacket sizing?  I have several J Crew jackets/blazers and most of them are size XS or 0 (although, many of them were taken in at the waist by my tailor).  I often find that sleeves run a bit long for me.  I am 5'3", 34C bust and about a 24" waist.  I don't know is I should order 0, 00, or petite sizes?


----------



## Dukeprincess

vhdos said:


> Hi ladies.  Can someone please help me with the Hacking Jacket sizing?  I have several J Crew jackets/blazers and most of them are size XS or 0 (although, many of them were taken in at the waist by my tailor).  I often find that sleeves run a bit long for me.  I am 5'3", 34C bust and about a 24" waist.  I don't know is I should order 0, 00, or petite sizes?



I have this Hacking Jacket in Charcoal and I got a 4, when I am normally a 6 in J.Crew blazers of any kind and the sleeves were perfect on me and I usually get tall lengths because I am 5'8.  So I'd say likely get a petite size or the sleeves are going to be too long.  HTH.

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_special...294+20~~~20+17+4294967088~15~~~~~~~/48263.jsp


----------



## BagLovingMom

I love the new arrivals.  Usually I'd wait for a sale or promo but I had to get the Heart Throb skirt, so pretty. Does anyone use the Brompton hobo for a work/everyday bag?


----------



## poptarts

How comfortable are their flats? I'm so tempted with all the fun spring colors, even though they feel pretty comfortable when I try them on but would like to know how they feel a few hours in. TIA


----------



## lilwickitwitch

My personal shopper said I could use my student discount on top of the 50% off final sale so I couldn't resist buying several things. They had a ton of stuff in the Chicago store, though most of it are t-shirts that have been there forever. They had a table full of sweaters, but they were stockpiled on the table and was too much of a headache for me to dig through. Several outerwear but most of it only in 1 or 2 sizes left. They had a lot of corduroy pants too. Tons of cold weather accessories and random sweatshirts and shirts that I have not seen before. I got a wintress puffer, several of the vintage tees since they were ultra inexpensive, something like 8 pairs of tights, and some headbands.

Also, they are letting me use the extra 50% off plus 15% off for the sale online items. As long as the online items are on sale and ends in .99 then they were able to apply the in store discounts. I got two of the Emmaleigh suiting dresses in the purple and peacock color for $60ish and the blythe shirtdress for $30. I really wanted one of the suiting jackets, but nothing left in my size.


----------



## vhdos

I'm confused.  I found a 40% off certain promo items code (OURTREAT), but when I apply it to my item, it's only giving me 10% off????


----------



## DC-Cutie

vhdos said:


> I'm confused.  I found a 40% off certain promo items code (OURTREAT), but when I apply it to my item, it's only giving me 10% off????



did you call customer service?


----------



## foxycleopatra

OURTREAT expired a day or two ago.  Hopefully they'll issue a new code in the next day or two (for extra 40% or so on sale items).


----------



## Greentea

BagLovingMom said:


> I love the new arrivals.  Usually I'd wait for a sale or promo but I had to get the Heart Throb skirt, so pretty. Does anyone use the Brompton hobo for a work/everyday bag?



I bought the matching blouse last night! Good that you snapped up the skirt. The SAs are predicting the heart stuff is going to fly out just like the heart sweater did.


----------



## yellow08

I picked up the heart throb blouse yesterday and it's super cute! At first, I found it a bit expensive but I was also returning the Talitha blouse so I decided to get it. 

The heart throb blouse also has a bit of stretch to it.
I also grab a pair of blue/white mini houndstooth (type of print) cafe capri's (not online). I'm not sure if I'm going to keep them.


----------



## bonchicgenre

Greentea said:
			
		

> I bought the matching blouse last night! Good that you snapped up the skirt. The SAs are predicting the heart stuff is going to fly out just like the heart sweater did.



My store didn't have it, only the iPhone cover! I was sad but it's a smaller store so maybe they won't get it.


----------



## Greentea

yellow08 said:


> I picked up the heart throb blouse yesterday and it's super cute! At first, I found it a bit expensive but I was also returning the Talitha blouse so I decided to get it.
> 
> The heart throb blouse also has a bit of stretch to it.
> I also grab a pair of blue/white mini houndstooth (type of print) cafe capri's (not online). I'm not sure if I'm going to keep them.



Yay - another one! I love the stretch! Makes it more casual and easy to wear.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

I am so disappointed at the quality of the last coat I bought from JCrew, I bought a coat in Dec and I have worn it a handful of time, since it really doesn't get that cold here, I noticed the seam of the lining has come apart at the sleeve. Do you think if I take it back to JCrew they can send it to alterations to get it fixed?


----------



## bonchicgenre

I picked up the scalloped skirt in both colors... 
The royal purple is much brighter and more jewel tone and the other color is more a light charcoal grey. 

The jacket is beautiful, hoping to get another color next month, maybe grey or navy.


----------



## bonchicgenre

AmeeLVSBags said:
			
		

> I am so disappointed at the quality of the last coat I bought from JCrew, I bought a coat in Dec and I have worn it a handful of time, since it really doesn't get that cold here, I noticed the seam of the lining has come apart at the sleeve. Do you think if I take it back to JCrew they can send it to alterations to get it fixed?



I would think so, just explain to them what's happening. I've never had a big issue with the customer service at jcrew, seem to really try to make customers happy.


----------



## BurberryLvr

vhdos said:


> Hi ladies.  Can someone please help me with the Hacking Jacket sizing?  I have several J Crew jackets/blazers and most of them are size XS or 0 (although, many of them were taken in at the waist by my tailor).  I often find that sleeves run a bit long for me.  I am 5'3", 34C bust and about a 24" waist.  I don't know is I should order 0, 00, or petite sizes?



I'm 5'2" and typically a size 0 but I'm wary of their petite sizing because their sleeve lengths are too short for me.  The Hacking Jacket has a slimmer fit than the Schoolboy Blazer so I'm guessing their 0 might fit you well.  Best bet is to get the measurement through their Chat - the customer service is great!


----------



## saira1214

I did some MAJOR damage yesterday in store. I am banned for awhile. I think I have the cafe capris in almost every color! LOL! I also got the school boy blazer (why haven't I ever tried that on before!), a blue hooded rain jacket (love the fit) and a Tippi sweater in vibrant flame. I still have more stuff to get, but I have to wait.


----------



## bonchicgenre

saira1214 said:
			
		

> I did some MAJOR damage yesterday in store. I am banned for awhile. I think I have the cafe capris in almost every color! LOL! I also got the school boy blazer (why haven't I ever tried that on before!), a blue hooded rain jacket (love the fit) and a Tippi sweater in vibrant flame. I still have more stuff to get, but I have to wait.



Great haul!! Don't you love the cafe Capri pants, they are great!


----------



## saira1214

saira1214 said:


> I did some MAJOR damage yesterday in store. I am banned for awhile. I think I have the cafe capris in almost every color! LOL! I also got the school boy blazer (why haven't I ever tried that on before!),* a blue hooded rain jacket* (love the fit) and a Tippi sweater in vibrant flame. I still have more stuff to get, but I have to wait.


 The jacket is the Matinee trench. I HIGHLY recommend it!!


----------



## foxycleopatra

AmeeLVSBags said:


> I am so disappointed at the quality of the last coat I bought from JCrew, I bought a coat in Dec and I have worn it a handful of time, since it really doesn't get that cold here, I noticed the seam of the lining has come apart at the sleeve. Do you think if I take it back to JCrew they can send it to alterations to get it fixed?



So sorry to hear such disappointing news about declining quality.  May I ask which style this was?  If it's their new Metro or Townhouse coat styles then I may just return mine (don't want that lack of durability as I want my coats to last multiple seasons).


----------



## fabae

Hey, all.  Has anyone bought or maybe even just taken a look at the 1035 Jacket in Superfine Cotton? 

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/suiting/superfinecttn/PRDOVR~21324/21324.jsp



The blue color is really calling my name, but they don't have any of them in my local store.  I can't even find mention of it on a blog when googling.  Can anyone comment on the fabric, quality, fit...?  TIA!


----------



## lilwickitwitch

fabae said:


> Hey, all.  Has anyone bought or maybe even just taken a look at the 1035 Jacket in Superfine Cotton?
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/suiting/superfinecttn/PRDOVR~21324/21324.jsp
> 
> 
> 
> The blue color is really calling my name, but they don't have any of them in my local store.  I can't even find mention of it on a blog when googling.  Can anyone comment on the fabric, quality, fit...?  TIA!



I got mine 2 years ago in the beechwood color and it still looks new and very nice. So quality is really good. The fit is true to their suiting sizes and not the regular blazer sizes. I love mine! It's great with summer suit dresses and the fabric is soft.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

foxycleopatra said:


> So sorry to hear such disappointing news about declining quality. May I ask which style this was? If it's their new Metro or Townhouse coat styles then I may just return mine (don't want that lack of durability as I want my coats to last multiple seasons).


 
It was the doube cloth envelope coat.  Everything else looks ok, except for the lining.


----------



## foxycleopatra

URGENT plea for help.......does anyone of any JCrew stores that still have the extra 40-50% off sale item promotion going on right now?  Or any JCrew personal shoppers/sales associates in stores who could apply that extra 40-50% off promotion to sale items?


----------



## vhdos

I went in to my J Crew today to try on the hacking blazer and they didn't have any.  They did have the Schoolboy blazer though, so I tried that one on instead.  I really like it and I'm thinking of purchasing navy and camel.


----------



## saira1214

vhdos said:


> I went in to my J Crew today to try on the hacking blazer and they didn't have any. They did have the Schoolboy blazer though, so I tried that one on instead. I really like it and I'm thinking of purchasing navy and camel.


 Just bought the navy one this weekend. I love it.


----------



## fabae

lilwickitwitch said:


> I got mine 2 years ago in the beechwood color and it still looks new and very nice. So quality is really good. The fit is true to their suiting sizes and not the regular blazer sizes. I love mine! It's great with summer suit dresses and the fabric is soft.


 
I have several of their regular blazers, but have never tried on the suiting ones.  Is the sizing smaller or larger for those?  I typically wear an 8 in J. Crew blazers; didn't realize I should order a different size!  TIA!


----------



## Tamarind

Just got the rugby-stripe dress.  I ordered both XS and XXS because I wasn't sure about sizing.  I needed the XXS in the Maritime dress.  This one has thinner fabric and is cut a little smaller, but still I need the XXS.  The sleeves are very snug on me in the XXS (fabric is 100% cotton no stretch at all) but the fit overall is much better than the XS.  Also the XS sleeves aren't that much more roomy but the rest of the dress is too big on me.  Kept the XXS and will be returning XS tomorrow.  Overall I like the dress a lot.  Not too short either.


----------



## lilwickitwitch

fabae said:


> I have several of their regular blazers, but have never tried on the suiting ones.  Is the sizing smaller or larger for those?  I typically wear an 8 in J. Crew blazers; didn't realize I should order a different size!  TIA!



For some strange reason my suiting blazers are a size smaller than my schoolboys and the hacking jackets this season. BUT I also got my suiting blazers 1-2 years ago so maybe the sizing is different this year? I say go with your regular size 8! If it doesn't work, then exchange it =] You will love the superfine cotton blazer! I LOVE that blue color!


----------



## vhdos

saira1214 said:


> Just bought the navy one this weekend. I love it.



I found an Ebay seller, who is willing to sell me a navy and a camel Schoolboy blazer for $240 plus shipping.  Since I know my size and the sellers feedback is excellent, I think I'm going to purchase them.  She said that there is a line through the tag to prevent store returns, but that doesn't bother me.  Has anyone had luck purchasing J Crew on Ebay?  Any horror stories?


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

foxycleopatra said:


> URGENT plea for help.......does anyone of any JCrew stores that still have the extra 40-50% off sale item promotion going on right now? Or any JCrew personal shoppers/sales associates in stores who could apply that extra 40-50% off promotion to sale items?


 
My store doesn't have a single item on sale, all sale items have been cleared from the floor!:cry:


----------



## DC-Cutie

vhdos said:


> I found an Ebay seller, who is willing to sell me a navy and a camel Schoolboy blazer for $240 plus shipping.  Since I know my size and the sellers feedback is excellent, I think I'm going to purchase them.  She said that there is a line through the tag to prevent store returns, but that doesn't bother me.  Has anyone had luck purchasing J Crew on Ebay?  Any horror stories?



the only thing you want to make sure is that the items are from the retail store and not the outlet.

a way to check is, ask the seller to send you a pic of the J. Crew tag.  If there are two diamonds on the tag, it's from the outlet.  

Outlet quality, is less than in-store (not always bad) and sometimes the sizing is off.

hope this helps


----------



## firstaid

Hey Jcrew lovers, does anyone here have the Plaza coat?http://api.shopstyle.com/action/apiVisitRetailer?id=305479008&&pid=uid5216-3555596-91

I am interested in this coat, does it keep you warm especially in the northeast, what about the quality of the materials? Notice any piling? or any other problems with quality? Thanks for the info in advance.


----------



## vhdos

DC-Cutie said:


> the only thing you want to make sure is that the items are from the retail store and not the outlet.
> 
> a way to check is, ask the seller to send you a pic of the J. Crew tag.  If there are two diamonds on the tag, it's from the outlet.
> 
> Outlet quality, is less than in-store (not always bad) and sometimes the sizing is off.
> 
> hope this helps



I did ask her about that.  My concern was the mark through the tag to prevent store returns.  I have often seen these marks and they have a tendency to bleed all the way through and basically ruin the item.  The seller told me that the mark was "barely noticeable" which was enough for me to know that the mark could be seen from the outside of the jacket.  I guess the blazers were a bargain for a reason....


----------



## DC-Cutie

firstaid said:


> Hey Jcrew lovers, does anyone here have the Plaza coat?http://api.shopstyle.com/action/apiVisitRetailer?id=305479008&&pid=uid5216-3555596-91
> 
> I am interested in this coat, does it keep you warm especially in the northeast, what about the quality of the materials? Notice any piling? or any other problems with quality? Thanks for the info in advance.



this isn't a very warm coat.  It also pills and attracts lint, especially from sweaters!  If it was made from their Double Cloth fabric, it would be PERFECT!




vhdos said:


> I did ask her about that.  My concern was the mark through the tag to prevent store returns.  I have often seen these marks and they have a tendency to bleed all the way through and basically ruin the item.  The seller told me that the mark was "barely noticeable" which was enough for me to know that the mark could be seen from the outside of the jacket.  I guess the blazers were a bargain for a reason....



Oh, one more thing.  As you know, J. Crew's sizing can be a bit unpredictable.  So make sure the jackets being sold are from the *same season* you've already tried on or have in your wardrobe.


----------



## firstaid

DC-Cutie said:


> this isn't a very warm coat.  It also pills and attracts lint, especially from sweaters!  If it was made from their Double Cloth fabric, it would be PERFECT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, one more thing.  As you know, J. Crew's sizing can be a bit unpredictable.  So make sure the jackets being sold are from the *same season* you've already tried on or have in your wardrobe.



Thanks *DC-Cutie* for the info!


----------



## DC-Cutie

firstaid said:


> Thanks *DC-Cutie* for the info!



You're very welcome.  It's a lovely coat, I wanted to snap it up when I first saw it online, but left the store underwhelmed after seeing it in person.

Double Cloth is the best material, I'm telling you!  I have a coat from '06 that still looks brand new and I wear it quite often.  No piling AT ALL..  it's like magic


----------



## bananaofmyeye

firstaid said:


> Hey Jcrew lovers, does anyone here have the Plaza coat?http://api.shopstyle.com/action/apiVisitRetailer?id=305479008&&pid=uid5216-3555596-91
> 
> I am interested in this coat, does it keep you warm especially in the northeast, what about the quality of the materials? Notice any piling? or any other problems with quality? Thanks for the info in advance.



I bought the Plaza coat earlier this season and I've worn it about a dozen times this winter. I have it without the Thinsulate because it doesn't get very cold where I live (SF Bay Area). It's made of 100% wool and it feels very nice, but I don't think it's all that warm by itself (especially without Thinsulate). I love it so far and I haven't noticed any quality issues.


----------



## firstaid

bananaofmyeye said:


> I bought the Plaza coat earlier this season and I've worn it about a dozen times this winter. I have it without the Thinsulate because it doesn't get very cold where I live (SF Bay Area). It's made of 100% wool and it feels very nice, but I don't think it's all that warm by itself (especially without Thinsulate). I love it so far and I haven't noticed any quality issues.



Thanks for the review. It sounds like a fall jacket especially for here in the northeast, I need something a bit more warmer for the winter.


----------



## laru

Can anyone tell me about the quality of JCrew cashmere sweaters this year? I'm looking to buy a few of their cashmere sweaters but because the local store doesn't carry the cashmere items, I'm a little worried about the quality. The last one I bought wasn't so great but that was a few years back.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

laru said:


> Can anyone tell me about the quality of JCrew cashmere sweaters this year? I'm looking to buy a few of their cashmere sweaters but because the local store doesn't carry the cashmere items, I'm a little worried about the quality. The last one I bought wasn't so great but that was a few years back.


 
I have one, it has pilled a lot.


----------



## sara09

Hi,

I was very happy to notice recently that jcrew.com has started to ship to several European countries!  As I only have one J.Crew skirt yet, I am not so familiar with the sizing. Does anybody know if Blouson dress runs true to size in accordance with the size chart? Many thanks in advance!


----------



## DC-Cutie

laru said:


> Can anyone tell me about the quality of JCrew cashmere sweaters this year? I'm looking to buy a few of their cashmere sweaters but because the local store doesn't carry the cashmere items, I'm a little worried about the quality. The last one I bought wasn't so great but that was a few years back.



the quality of their cashmere has really gone down. Probably since '09, it's been awful - lots of piling.


----------



## Greentea

DC-Cutie said:


> the quality of their cashmere has really gone down. Probably since '09, it's been awful - lots of piling.



Agree. That's what I'm glad I'm not constantly tempted by it, as the styles are too cute!

For perfect cashmere, for me - it's all about Eric Bompard


----------



## DC-Cutie

Greentea said:


> Agree. That's what I'm glad I'm not constantly tempted by it, as the styles are too cute!
> 
> For perfect cashmere, for me - it's all about Eric Bompard



I recently discovered Uniqlo's Cashmere and I'm really impressed.  The quality is great and the pricepoint is 

I'll have to look into Eric Bompard.  Thanks


----------



## Greentea

DC-Cutie said:


> I recently discovered Uniqlo's Cashmere and I'm really impressed.  The quality is great and the pricepoint is
> 
> I'll have to look into Eric Bompard.  Thanks




Ohh - Uniqlo! Heard of it but don't own any. Will try it, though. Eric B is pretty pricey, but no where near the $$$$$ of Loro Piana.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

sara09 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was very happy to notice recently that jcrew.com has started to ship to several European countries!  As I only have one J.Crew skirt yet, I am not so familiar with the sizing. Does anybody know if Blouson dress runs true to size in accordance with the size chart? Many thanks in advance!


 
I have the blousen dress from last year in black and white stripes. I am 5'2" and I was weighing close to 130 lbs. last summer, bra size was 36C/D and bought in size 8, I have lost some weight and when I tried the new ones, at 34/C I can fit into a 4 but it was a little tight, but size 6 was perfect.

The only thing about this dress is that if you are short or have a short torso, you will have to alter the strap, I did it myseld, took in about an inch from the strap. 

It's such a comfy dress, you can dress it up or down, the material feels and looks expensive. I love it so much that I don't mind buying the same dress in a different pattern or color.  I hope my review helped you.


----------



## sara09

AmeeLVSBags said:


> I have the blousen dress from last year in black and white stripes. I am 5'2" and I was weighing close to 130 lbs. last summer, bra size was 36C/D and bought in size 8, I have lost some weight and when I tried the new ones, at 34/C I can fit into a 4 but it was a little tight, but size 6 was perfect.
> 
> The only thing about this dress is that if you are short or have a short torso, you will have to alter the strap, I did it myseld, took in about an inch from the strap.
> 
> It's such a comfy dress, you can dress it up or down, the material feels and looks expensive. I love it so much that I don't mind buying the same dress in a different pattern or color.  I hope my review helped you.



Many thanks, this is of help for sure!


----------



## yellow08

Tillary Tote? Has anyone ordered it and/or viewed it IRL. If so, what are your thoughts?


----------



## Miss Maryland

Does the cafe capri hold its shape throughout the day? I'm always leery of that cotton/stretch blend, as it seems to "grow" as the day goes on and I don't want to get that saggy legs and butt look halfway through the day. Should I size down?


----------



## saira1214

Miss Maryland said:


> Does the cafe capri hold its shape throughout the day? I'm always leery of that cotton/stretch blend, as it seems to "grow" as the day goes on and I don't want to get that saggy legs and butt look halfway through the day. Should I size down?


I have several pairs and they get wrinkled behind the knee, but I have never gotten the "saggy butt and legs" look.  I usually don't have that problem, so maybe others can chime in.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Miss Maryland said:


> Does the cafe capri hold its shape throughout the day? I'm always leery of that cotton/stretch blend, as it seems to "grow" as the day goes on and I don't want to get that saggy legs and butt look halfway through the day. Should I size down?



i experienced saggy knee area.  So I went down 2 sizes.


----------



## Chanel 0407

In the wool cafe capri I stayed the same in the cotton I went down 1 size.  




Miss Maryland said:


> Does the cafe capri hold its shape throughout the day? I'm always leery of that cotton/stretch blend, as it seems to "grow" as the day goes on and I don't want to get that saggy legs and butt look halfway through the day. Should I size down?


----------



## Miss Maryland

DC-Cutie said:


> i experienced saggy knee area.  So I went down 2 sizes.



That's what I suspected. I usually avoid cotton pants for this reason. I thought the Minnie would be better, but that was TOO much like leggings...


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

yellow08 said:


> Tillary Tote? Has anyone ordered it and/or viewed it IRL. If so, what are your thoughts?


 
I saw it in the store in DC two weeks ago, it was red with the stripes on the front, the leather is a little stiff to hold it's shape, it did have a little bit of Celine luggage vibe to it, they had the sides stick out.

I think it's a nice work and travel tote.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

AmeeLVSBags said:


> I am so disappointed at the quality of the last coat I bought from JCrew, I bought a coat in Dec and I have worn it a handful of time, since it really doesn't get that cold here, I noticed the seam of the lining has come apart at the sleeve. Do you think if I take it back to JCrew they can send it to alterations to get it fixed?


 
A follow up to my previous post. 

I took the coat to the store yesterday, all I had to say was, can I show you what happened to my coat, and my SA said : don't worry, I will send it to get it fixed at no cost to you!!!

Another big yay for awesome customer service!! That's why I  you JCREW!!


----------



## Greentea

Miss Maryland said:


> That's what I suspected. I usually avoid cotton pants for this reason. I thought the Minnie would be better, but that was TOO much like leggings...



The Minnie pants really stretch. Mine are not tight at all.


----------



## Miss Maryland

Greentea said:


> The Minnie pants really stretch. Mine are not tight at all.



Maybe ill try them again. The 0 was too tight in the legs and the 2 was loose in the waist...my quest for a perfect slim ankle pant continues....


----------



## DC-Cutie

Miss Maryland said:


> Maybe ill try them again. The 0 was too tight in the legs and the 2 was loose in the waist...my quest for a perfect slim ankle pant continues....



have you tried the ones from The Gap?  I've heard good things about them.

Slim Cropped:
http://www.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=57240&pid=760954&mlink=57240,4372117,slimcrop&clink=4372117


----------



## foxycleopatra

AmeeLVSBags said:


> A follow up to my previous post.
> 
> I took the coat to the store yesterday, all I had to say was, can I show you what happened to my coat, and my SA said : don't worry, I will send it to get it fixed at no cost to you!!!
> 
> Another big yay for awesome customer service!! That's why I  you JCREW!!



WOW, talk about top-notch customer service!!!.....that's good to keep in mind in case something happens to my JCrew coats.


----------



## Miss Maryland

DC-Cutie said:


> have you tried the ones from The Gap?  I've heard good things about them.
> 
> Slim Cropped:
> http://www.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=57240&pid=760954&mlink=57240,4372117,slimcrop&clink=4372117



Thanks!


----------



## yellow08

AmeeLVSBags said:


> I saw it in the store in DC two weeks ago, it was red with the stripes on the front, the leather is a little stiff to hold it's shape, it did have a little bit of Celine luggage vibe to it, they had the sides stick out.
> 
> I think it's a nice work and travel tote.



Thanks! I travel a lot for my job and was looking for a new tote. I ordered it in blue sea it's on back-order until May (not a big deal because that's when my work travel picks back up).  In the meantime, I ordered Zara plaited black shopper bag (hoping it's not too big).


----------



## vhdos

I finally purchased the Schoolboy blazer yesterday in navy.  It was a size 0 and it fits me great, but I was a little hesitant to buy it because they didn't have a size 00 to compare sizing.  I have a dinner at my Country Club and wanted something new to wear


----------



## bonchicgenre

^I'm sure it looks great! I just bought it too  What else did you wear with your blazer for your dinner?

Was in store yesterday and a few things are going on sale ---
Jackie Cardigan - fresh mango, bright violet, byzantine blue, and heather brown
Fanfare Tank
and a few miscellaneous accessories and belts


----------



## Greentea

Here's a "bad" pic of my new heart blouse. Wearing it with dark skinnies and an Isabel Marant charcoal cropped blazer. I got so many compliments on the blouse today - love it!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Greentea said:


> Here's a "bad" pic of my new heart blouse. Wearing it with dark skinnies and an Isabel Marant charcoal cropped blazer. I got so many compliments on the blouse today - love it!



  Now I want this.  LOL


----------



## Greentea

Dukeprincess said:


> Now I want this.  LOL



Do it - it will sell out like the sweater did!


----------



## saira1214

vhdos said:


> I finally purchased the Schoolboy blazer yesterday in navy.  It was a size 0 and it fits me great, but I was a little hesitant to buy it because they didn't have a size 00 to compare sizing.  I have a dinner at my Country Club and wanted something new to wear


I love this blazer!!


----------



## BlingADing

Some J.Crew basics paired with Missoni for Target sweater.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Greentea said:


> Here's a "bad" pic of my new heart blouse. Wearing it with dark skinnies and an Isabel Marant charcoal cropped blazer. I got so many compliments on the blouse today - love it!




I was just admiring this in store today! Amazing!


----------



## tillyblue

_x
please review rules_


----------



## Greentea

BlingADing said:


> Some J.Crew basics paired with Missoni for Target sweater.



Cute! Love the card, too.


----------



## bonchicgenre

Greentea said:
			
		

> Here's a "bad" pic of my new heart blouse. Wearing it with dark skinnies and an Isabel Marant charcoal cropped blazer. I got so many compliments on the blouse today - love it!



Love it! You look great!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Does anyone have the Eddie Oxfords or Valentina Pumps?  Do they run TTS?  Are they comfortable (more importantly).


----------



## Shopmore

Not sure if this has already been discussed before, but what are everyone's thoughts on the J.Crew and Manolo Blahnik collaboration?

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/02/14/j-crew-manolo-blahnik_n_1277203.html


----------



## yellow08

Shopmore said:


> Not sure if this has already been discussed before, but what are everyone's thoughts on the J.Crew and Manolo Blahnik collaboration?
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/02/14/j-crew-manolo-blahnik_n_1277203.html



From the article it's just Manolo's being sold at JCrew-and I'm sure mostly online and at select stores. So with that being said the quality and brand will remain intact.


----------



## klj

Has anyone purchased or tried either of the Brompton bags..mini or the fuller size?
Thanks!


----------



## cosmogrl5

I am obsessed with J. Crew (which might be an understatement), and I am thinking of getting the *rainy day ballet flats*.  Has anyone tried them?  Are they available in stores or online only?  I'd like to be able to try them on first, so if they have them in stores, it would be ideal.


----------



## Lindsay2367

Dukeprincess said:


> Does anyone have the Eddie Oxfords or Valentina Pumps?  Do they run TTS?  Are they comfortable (more importantly).



I just got the Valentina pumps yesterday, so I can't comment as to comfort, but it seems to me that they run large.  I ordered a 9.5, since that's what I usually wear in J.Crew, but these seemed huge.  I actually double-checked the size on them to make sure they sent the right size.  Even with socks on my foot slipped out of them.  I probably won't exchange them (since i'm too lazy to send them back), but I'm definitely going to need heel grips with them.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Lindsay2367 said:


> I just got the Valentina pumps yesterday, so I can't comment as to comfort, but it seems to me that they run large.  I ordered a 9.5, since that's what I usually wear in J.Crew, but these seemed huge.  I actually double-checked the size on them to make sure they sent the right size.  Even with socks on my foot slipped out of them.  I probably won't exchange them (since i'm too lazy to send them back), but I'm definitely going to need heel grips with them.



Wow, thanks for the intel.  I just ordered my normal size on final sale.


----------



## alouette

klj said:


> Has anyone purchased or tried either of the Brompton bags..mini or the fuller size?
> Thanks!



Tried on the mini.  Love the size and was planning on getting one in the henna color.  HOWEVER, it scratched really easily...even with a simple and light fingernail scratch.

Not sure about the black but the coral did the same thing too.  Such a shame since I love the shape and size.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

ooooh the fall Crew stuff from NYFW.........  My level of lusting has reached insane levels!

I wish I could post it but I only saw it as a slideshow on style.com


----------



## DC-Cutie

My new favorite jacket for spring/summer:
Schoolboy Blazer in Tipped Linen
Color: Flax
Style: 65120
not yet in the catalog or online


----------



## klj

alouette said:


> Tried on the mini.  Love the size and was planning on getting one in the henna color.  HOWEVER, it scratched really easily...even with a simple and light fingernail scratch.
> 
> Not sure about the black but the coral did the same thing too.  Such a shame since I love the shape and size.



Thanks! Good to know.
I think I actually like the Baby Brompton...I love cross bodies esp. in the summer. Hmmmm. Not really liking the easily scratched leather.
Sienna is my fav color too.


----------



## findingcate

DC-Cutie said:


> My new favorite jacket for spring/summer:
> Schoolboy Blazer in Tipped Linen
> Color: Flax
> Style: 65120
> not yet in the catalog or online



Lovely! Thanks for the photo. I love the fit of the schoolboy. It looks great on you.


----------



## klj

klj said:


> Thanks! Good to know.
> I think I actually like the Baby Brompton...I love cross bodies esp. in the summer. Hmmmm. Not really liking the easily scratched leather.
> Sienna is my fav color too.



Oops..I mean Henna


----------



## DC-Cutie

findingcate said:


> Lovely! Thanks for the photo. I love the fit of the schoolboy. It looks great on you.



Thank ya kindly


----------



## klj

You look great, as usual, DC!





DC-Cutie said:


> My new favorite jacket for spring/summer:
> Schoolboy Blazer in Tipped Linen
> Color: Flax
> Style: 65120
> not yet in the catalog or online


----------



## Trayler

Love the fit of that blazer on you! You look great!


DC-Cutie said:


> My new favorite jacket for spring/summer:
> Schoolboy Blazer in Tipped Linen
> Color: Flax
> Style: 65120
> not yet in the catalog or online


----------



## Greentea

DC-Cutie said:


> My new favorite jacket for spring/summer:
> Schoolboy Blazer in Tipped Linen
> Color: Flax
> Style: 65120
> not yet in the catalog or online



Looks like it was made just for you. Just lovely.


----------



## saira1214

DC-Cutie said:


> My new favorite jacket for spring/summer:
> Schoolboy Blazer in Tipped Linen
> Color: Flax
> Style: 65120
> not yet in the catalog or online


 
 I LOVE the school boy blazer! What do you think about the wrinkle factor since it is linen?


----------



## toobabyish

I really want to get myself a pair of the J.Crew colored chino pants!  I'm loving all of the bright colors for Spring/Summer.


----------



## curlsjang

I finally ordered the Lady Day Coat with Thinsulate today after eyeing it for such a long time. I am usually a size small  with most items so I am keeping my fingers crossed that the size 6 will fit right with maybe a little room for scarf. I am 5'8 so hopefully size 6 will have longer sleeves. I also got the wonderland puffer in small before Christmas and it is such a great jacket for rainy Seattle weather. Wish I could have gotten it in another color before they ran out. I love JCrew!!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

DC-Cutie said:


> My new favorite jacket for spring/summer:
> Schoolboy Blazer in Tipped Linen
> Color: Flax
> Style: 65120
> not yet in the catalog or online



I'm actually more interested in the jewelry! Which of it is Crew?


----------



## LovesYSL

cosmogrl5 said:


> I am obsessed with J. Crew (which might be an understatement), and I am thinking of getting the *rainy day ballet flats*.  Has anyone tried them?  Are they available in stores or online only?  I'd like to be able to try them on first, so if they have them in stores, it would be ideal.



My sister has them and she bought them in store late last year. At that point they didn't have many sizes left so I'm not sure how available they'd be in stores now. She took her normal size in them and I think they were a bit hard to get used to but once she broke them in she liked them. They are really really cute I must say, and if I wasn't so worried they'd make my feet sweaty I'd get a pair. She has the neutral taupe color.


----------



## cosmogrl5

LovesYSL said:


> My sister has them and she bought them in store late last year. At that point they didn't have many sizes left so I'm not sure how available they'd be in stores now. She took her normal size in them and I think they were a bit hard to get used to but once she broke them in she liked them. They are really really cute I must say, and if I wasn't so worried they'd make my feet sweaty I'd get a pair. She has the neutral taupe color.



Thanks so much!  I might just bite the bullet and order them online.  I have some other JC ballet flats, so I can go by the size that I usually get I suppose. I hope they don't make my feet sweat too!


----------



## JaimesParke

I just bought the Minnie bi-stretch wool pants. I've never seen them in person/tried them on. Can anyone tell me if their TTS and if they're good all year long or just winter b/c of the wool?


----------



## Greentea

JaimesParke said:


> I just bought the Minnie bi-stretch wool pants. I've never seen them in person/tried them on. Can anyone tell me if their TTS and if they're good all year long or just winter b/c of the wool?



Do you have the regular Minnie's? I take a size down in them. Not sure about the bi-stretch ones. Please let us know how they fit!


----------



## DC-Cutie

ONLINE ONLY: 20% discount applies to online orders of $150 or more before shipping, handling and taxes are added. Offer valid through Wednesday, February 22, 2012, 11:59pm ET. S*avings applied at checkout with code FABFEB. *

Applies to full and sale price items!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Thank you all for the lovely compliments* 

*MichelleAntonia* - except for the ring and tennis bracelet, everything else is J. Crew


----------



## nauticalstar

DC-Cutie said:


> ONLINE ONLY: 20% discount applies to online orders of $150 or more before shipping, handling and taxes are added. Offer valid through Wednesday, February 22, 2012, 11:59pm ET. S*avings applied at checkout with code FABFEB. *
> 
> Applies to full and sale price items!!



Woo! Thanks! I've been debating ordering my bridesmaid dress for my brother's wedding. I had wanted to wait for a sale, but was afraid my size would sell out (thats the kind of luck I have sometimes ) and this is perfect! I used my reward card too, so it came out to be a pretty great price.


----------



## DC-Cutie

J. Crew did a double whammy on me this morning.  The 20% off AND the Heart throb shirt is back in stock 

I've been checking everyday for the shirt and FINALLY it will be in my little hands!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Congratulations, *DC!* 

I received my Biella loafers in Bronzed Clay last night.  I got my US size, but I need a half size down so they won't slip at the heel, but I love them!


----------



## phiphi

DC-Cutie said:


> J. Crew did a double whammy on me this morning.  The 20% off AND the Heart throb shirt is back in stock
> 
> I've been checking everyday for the shirt and FINALLY it will be in my little hands!



congrats DC!!  i am still looking for my size, so fingers crossed! can't wait to see it on you! 



Dukeprincess said:


> Congratulations, *DC!*
> 
> I received my Biella loafers in Bronzed Clay last night.  I got my US size, but I need a half size down so they won't slip at the heel, but I love them!



love!! love love love!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Dukeprincess said:


> Congratulations, *DC!*
> 
> I received my Biella loafers in Bronzed Clay last night. I got my US size, but I need a half size down so they won't slip at the heel, but I love them!


 
Lovely!!!


----------



## renza

nauticalstar said:


> Woo! Thanks! I've been debating ordering my bridesmaid dress for my brother's wedding. I had wanted to wait for a sale, but was afraid my size would sell out (thats the kind of luck I have sometimes ) and this is perfect! I used my reward card too, so it came out to be a pretty great price.


I'm also excited for 20% off bridesmaid dresses since my bridesmaids will be wearing J.Crew--I emailed them about the coupon code 

And for myself, I'm wondering if anyone has tried the Teddie Dress in Decadent Red? I'm wondering about fit and if the color is just bright orange or more red-orange in real life.


----------



## Greentea

DC-Cutie said:


> J. Crew did a double whammy on me this morning.  The 20% off AND the Heart throb shirt is back in stock
> 
> I've been checking everyday for the shirt and FINALLY it will be in my little hands!



Woohooo! I love mine!!


----------



## Greentea

Dukeprincess said:


> Congratulations, *DC!*
> 
> I received my Biella loafers in Bronzed Clay last night.  I got my US size, but I need a half size down so they won't slip at the heel, but I love them!



cute!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Greentea said:


> Woohooo! I love mine!!



I'm too excited!!  I was about to go the eBay route, until I saw the crazy prices!  Glad I waited


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thanks for the compliments!  I just re-ordered them in a size smaller with the 20% off.


----------



## Lovemybags412

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> J. Crew did a double whammy on me this morning.  The 20% off AND the Heart throb shirt is back in stock
> 
> I've been checking everyday for the shirt and FINALLY it will be in my little hands!



I LOVE this shirt!  It looks great so many different ways!!!!  Enjoy!


----------



## Chanel 0407

What is the style # of the heartthrob blouse?  Must be sold out again.



Lovemybags412 said:


> I LOVE this shirt! It looks great so many different ways!!!! Enjoy!


----------



## qudz104

omg, why did i discover the tillary tote now that its not available anymore? i am so sad right now


----------



## DC-Cutie

Chanel 0407 said:


> What is the style # of the heartthrob blouse?  Must be sold out again.



the style number is: 72214


----------



## DC-Cutie

qudz104 said:


> omg, why did i discover the tillary tote now that its not available anymore? i am so sad right now



call online or your store and ask to be waitlisted for it.


----------



## burb3rrylov3r

Chanel 0407 said:


> What is the style # of the heartthrob blouse?  Must be sold out again.



I saw the full size run of these at the Princeton, NJ store on Thursday


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ladies:  I saw the Tillery tote pop up this morning..  Keep checking throughout the day, might happen again.


----------



## yellow08

^
This is one of the first times I pulled the trigger and didn't miss out. I ordered the purse a few weeks back (in blue) and I was able to use my _'old'_ student ID (got it for $300 with shipping and tax). Interesting that a few JC bloggers talked about how they really didn't care for the bag but I think the bag appeal is greater than the JC community. It's the Celine look for less

I also pulled the trigger on the heart boy shirt blouse when it was released because I felt it wasn't going to make it to sale/discount. So glad I did!

Lately, I've been a bit more selective with JC. Years ago, I would go JC crazy (which ended up being a closet of unworn JC clothes).  I'm leaning more towards the* less is more *approach with JC. The next thing on my list is a tweed jacket coming out this week. My SA showed me a picture, it's super cute and I can't wait to see what it looks like IRL. If I remember correctly it should retail for $278.


----------



## cjy

Dukeprincess said:


> Congratulations, *DC!*
> 
> I received my Biella loafers in Bronzed Clay last night. I got my US size, but I need a half size down so they won't slip at the heel, but I love them!


 Oh they are so chic !!


----------



## chessmont

Does anyone know if the Comme des Garcons V-neck cardigan is oversized?  I am a size 12 and ordered a Large, but in the JC oversized sweaters the L looks sloppy on me (like the Isabel cashmere sweater, the L was gigantic)


----------



## surlygirl

the j crew at Tysons Galleria in VA had the hearthrob blouse in a 00 and a 4 or 6 yesterday afternoon. they're hiding behind a few solid color blouses.


----------



## meganfm

Wish I hadn't missed out on the hearthrob blouse!

Oh well, I picked up the double serge cotton pencil skirt in jade green (can't wait to wear this colour in springtime) and a mixed tape cardigan in black since my current black cardigan is getting so worn out and I need something lighter for the warmer months.


----------



## Dukeprincess

cjy said:


> Oh they are so chic !!



Thanks!  I am in


----------



## ryrybaby12

Does anyone have the Edie Attaché yet??  Thoughts??  Also, what about the Tillary?


----------



## Greentea

So glad I got the heart throb right away! After the heart sweater-fail, I wasn't gonna miss out again!

It really is fab - get it if you can!!


----------



## cakegirl

J Crew pulls things from the website every time they do the 20% off. I wouldn't be surprised to see the Tillary tote and other items pop back up when it is over.


----------



## trigirl

cakegirl said:
			
		

> J Crew pulls things from the website every time they do the 20% off. I wouldn't be surprised to see the Tillary tote and other items pop back up when it is over.



Yep!  I am sure things will pop back up.  Especially the collab. items.


----------



## DC-Cutie

cakegirl said:


> J Crew pulls things from the website every time they do the 20% off. I wouldn't be surprised to see the Tillary tote and other items pop back up when it is over.



The way around that is to save the link and open it during the sale/promo. I've don't that a few time with great success. And if all fails online, call customer service to see if it's really out of stock or just not showing up online.


----------



## cakegirl

DC-Cutie said:


> The way around that is to save the link and open it during the sale/promo. I've don't that a few time with great success. And if all fails online, call customer service to see if it's really out of stock or just not showing up online.



This happened to me this Christmas with an item and the person I spoke to said they couldn't sell it to me until the 20% off was over.
I saw a Tillery tote in a Jcrew in Dallas yesterday. I guess the stores are the way to go right now.


----------



## DC-Cutie

cakegirl said:


> This happened to me this Christmas with an item and the person I spoke to said they couldn't sell it to me until the 20% off was over.
> I saw a Tillery tote in a Jcrew in Dallas yesterday. I guess the stores are the way to go right now.



this is something strange and new to me.  Brand items are usually excluded from additional percent off sales, but never heard of J. Crew items being excluded.

I actually waitlisted the tote for my sister before the sale went off and the 20% off was applied.  So, I think somebody was giving you the runaround.


----------



## findingcate

Heart throb shirt is back in sizes 2 and 10 this am - get it quick with 20% off!

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/tops/blouses/PRDOVR~72214/99102649760


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Did a charge send on the Hacking Jacket in grey in my size.   Even got 30% off.  It arrived yesterday.   I wish it wasn't so warm out or I'd wear it today!


----------



## klj

I just got my Baby Brompton today in Henna and LOVE the color...the leather is really nice too BUT....It does look like it will scratch easily like others have mentioned. I really want to keep it but a bit concerned. Its a great bag for what I'm after and I'll use it a ton esp. in the summer. I love a bag that can be a cross body 
Does anyone have any suggestions on what to do for this kind of leather..as in treatment or ? I'm not extremely hard on my bags but don't want to be paranoid about it either.
If you have any thoughts on it..please let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## cakegirl

All of the Tillary bags are available again now that the promo is over. I knew it!
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/handbags.jsp


----------



## DC-Cutie

cakegirl said:


> All of the Tillary bags are available again now that the promo is over. I knew it!
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/handbags.jsp



if you really want it, you can always write or call J. Crew (addressing it to Mickey Drexler - it works, trust me) and explain the situation.  OR if you have a Personal Shopper, they can order it and retroactively apply the promo code.


----------



## cakegirl

I was not looking for the bag, just letting everyone know  in case they were. I've gotten burned on this in the past, and it annoys me that I have to go to the extra effort of calling/emailing to get the discount they are offering.


----------



## Karolina36

cakegirl said:


> I was not looking for the bag, just letting everyone know in case they were. I've gotten burned on this in the past, and it annoys me that I have to go to the extra effort of calling/emailing to get the discount they are offering.


 
I absolutely agree with you cakegirl!!! I ordered the red tillary purse yesterday to take advantage of the 20% off but I really wanted it in green.... today - back in stock! Amazing how it works!  I called and they said that my order cannot be changed since it was already released and I can order the green one at full price if I want to.


----------



## cakegirl

I emailed them to ask them about this and this was my response. I guess this is their new policy, but I find it misleading and to be poor customer service. I have had 2 issues with them this year and I really feel their customer service has gone downhill. I spend thousands of dollars there a year ($700 this week!), and it is frustrating when they quibble over small issues. When you combine that with higher prices and poor quality in some items, i am really going to have to see a change to continue shopping there.


Their response:
Thank you for reaching out.

That style was temporarily removed from the site, because it was ineligible for the FABFEB promotion offering 20% off your order of $150 or more. This style recently debuted and in low inventory, these styles are removed during promotions to allow other customer to purchase the items at full-price first. Promotions must be added at the time the order is placed and are not eligible on previously-placed orders. We are unable to apply any promotion to this item.

If there's anything else we can do to assist you, please don't hesitate to reach out to us. You can contact us 24 hours a day at 1.800.562.0258, or simply reply to this email.


----------



## nafrate

cakegirl, that's really frustrating. I find it really aggravating that they intentionally hide items during sales.


----------



## justpeachy4397

nafrate said:


> cakegirl, that's really frustrating. I find it really aggravating that they intentionally hide items during sales.



hate that! It's almost as bad as website "discounts" that you need to click a link to access... when you click the link, you'll notice the prices have been jacked up! (you'll only notice if you pay attention and compare prices)

I lost respect for one particular company that did this, and haven't given them my business since.


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^I can't believe they do this! That's so shady    No wonder I couldn't find a couple of items I wanted during the sale, and now they're available! 

*DCcutie*- they probably got smart with the saved links idea because I had the links for the items, but they took me to the home page. But of course, now that the sale is over it takes me straight to the items.


----------



## lilwickitwitch

Love a lot of their new arrivals! My store received their new arrivals on Tuesdays, so I took advantage of the 20% off online promo and went to check it out. My PS was honoring the online 20% so she applied it to my whole order. I even got my 15% student discount on top of the 20%! I am super happy with my purchases!

The new arrivals are adorable, especially this little yellow basketweave dress. I think it's an in store only. The lobster pendant is SUPER cute. It has little rhinestone eyes and adds a nice pop of red. There is a new tweed jacket, the Terrazzo, that fits nicely and does not fit boxy like most of their other tweed jackets. I tried the confetti one too, and that one was really unflattering on me, as much as I love the color and pattern.


----------



## findingcate

So ****ed at J. Crew right now. I ordered a dress on final sale and I don't like it so normally I'd try to sell it on eBay. However, it arrived without any tags so it's going to be very hard to resell. I called J. Crew to see if they would at least exchange it for one with tags and they said no.

I spend thousands of dollars a year there and they decide to be jerks about a $48 dress? So mad.

I know people have had success returning final sale items in-store, but I don't live close to any stores


----------



## DC-Cutie

findingcate said:


> So ****ed at J. Crew right now. I ordered a dress on final sale and I don't like it so normally I'd try to sell it on eBay. However, it arrived without any tags so it's going to be very hard to resell. I called J. Crew to see if they would at least exchange it for one with tags and they said no.
> 
> I spend thousands of dollars a year there and they decide to be jerks about a $48 dress? So mad.
> 
> I know people have had success returning final sale items in-store, but I don't live close to any stores



that is awful!

Especially since it was sent to you sans tag.  I've heard J. Crew does this 'one-time' return for final sales, online.  I've never returned anything online, so I can't tell you with certainty.

Try to call back again, you may get another customer service rep who will do the return for you.


----------



## nygrl

I've been looking at the double-cloth metro coat and the double-cloth lady day coat online, but I'm not sure what size to order. I generally wear size small-medium and a size 6 in coats. Has anyone tried these coats on and can offer some insight on sizing and the material? TIA!


----------



## foxycleopatra

^^^The Lady Day style runs smaller than the Metro coat for sure.


----------



## ryrybaby12

Got the Tillary tote in Sienna today...had a tiny tear....no thanks on the bag, though loved the smell of the leather, and for the price, not bad.  Though I still love other bags more and the Edie is much better made...I don't have an Edie yet, but the leather seems better in the store than this....just my $.02.HTH.


----------



## yellow08

lilwickitwitch said:


> Love a lot of their new arrivals! My store received their new arrivals on Tuesdays, so I took advantage of the 20% off online promo and went to check it out. My PS was honoring the online 20% so she applied it to my whole order. I even got my 15% student discount on top of the 20%! I am super happy with my purchases!
> 
> The new arrivals are adorable, especially this little yellow basketweave dress. I think it's an in store only. The lobster pendant is SUPER cute. It has little rhinestone eyes and adds a nice pop of red. *There is a new tweed jacket, the Terrazzo,* that fits nicely and does not fit boxy like most of their other tweed jackets. I tried the confetti one too, and that one was really unflattering on me, as much as I love the color and pattern.



Wow, that's great your store honored the 20% with your student discount! My store is supposed to get the new tweed jacket (I'm patiently waiting for it). Do you remember the sizing on the jacket?


----------



## lilwickitwitch

yellow08 said:


> Wow, that's great your store honored the 20% with your student discount! My store is supposed to get the new tweed jacket (I'm patiently waiting for it). Do you remember the sizing on the jacket?



You are going to love it! It's a shame they didn't style it online like they do with the other items, but it's much prettier on a person than on some headless mannequin. I took my usual jacket size and it fits perfectly. The sleeve length ends right at my wrist, so if you have longer arms, it may fall strangely. The length is about the same as my schoolboys, right at the top of my hips. This has a lot more shape to it than the usual boxy tweed jackets. If you are not going to button it (actually, there are three clasps, not buttons), I would suggest going with the smaller of your usual sizes so that there is more shape in the waist. For reference I take a 2 in schoolboy blazers and suiting jackets and 4 in outerwear. I took a 2 in this jacket. Is there anything else you wanted to know?


----------



## yellow08

lilwickitwitch said:


> You are going to love it! It's a shame they didn't style it online like they do with the other items, but it's much prettier on a person than on some headless mannequin. I took my usual jacket size and it fits perfectly. The sleeve length ends right at my wrist, so if you have longer arms, it may fall strangely. The length is about the same as my schoolboys, right at the top of my hips. This has a lot more shape to it than the usual boxy tweed jackets. If you are not going to button it (actually, there are three clasps, not buttons), I would suggest going with the smaller of your usual sizes so that there is more shape in the waist. For reference I take a 2 in schoolboy blazers and suiting jackets and 4 in outerwear. I took a 2 in this jacket. Is there anything else you wanted to know?



Thank you for your recommendations and review!!!


I can't wait for my store to get it in. I'm considering just ordering via the red phone and that way I can still use my student discount.


----------



## renza

Ugh, I have to whine about my super disappointing order I received today.  

When getting dressed for a professional event a couple weekends ago, I realized that a lot of my starter work clothes from a few years ago don't fit properly, so I ordered a bunch of stuff during J.Crew's 20% off sale in hopes of getting some staples for interviews and occasional professional events. However, I just can't figure out J.Crew sizing. NOTHING worked on me. I'm posting detailed reviews in case these will help anyone or if others have advice for J.Crew styles I should try instead. For reference, I'm 5'4", 34a, 28" waist, 37" hips.
*Petite Memo Dress, Deep Lagoon, Size 4P*: darts at bust a tad low, chest too loose, shoulders a tad wide coupled with puffy sleeve style made me look like a linebacker, hips a little loose and puffy due to style. The blue color was very pretty so I would re-try this in a 2p (which is just ridiculous, I am in no way a size 2) to see if the fit would be better overall, but then the waist might be tight.
*1035 Jacket Super 120s, 2P*: Sleeves and body perfect length, body a little loose, armholes/upper arm tight! I have normal sized arms, but for some reason the sleeves on these were far too slim for me. A 4P would be too big in the body for sure, and I'm guessing a 2R would be too long for sleeves and body. What is easiest to alter for a suit jacket? I was really disappointed by this, since I have been dying for a nice, fitted suit jacket. 
*1035 Trouser Super 120s, 6p* A little loose and long in the crotch. Too expensive for very thin, unlined pants.
*Paley Pant Super 120s, 6r* I knew this one was a gamble, but wowza these were bad on me.  Too big, baggy mom pants look all the way. This style runs large and is clearly meant for the tall and thin only.
And a casual item I picked up, the Contrast Stripe Tee in Neon Peach, XS, fit perfectly but the color is so bright it hurts my eyes, so that item is being returned, too. The SAs at my store are going to kill me when I bring all this in to return.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Renza - sorry to hear about your disappointment.  since sizing is all over the place, the best suggestion is to spend some time in the stor trying on things and taking notes for future reference. 

I hear for petites ordering can be really hot or miss, because even though you think you wear petite, you may actually be able to fit the regular clothing. 

For suiting the sleeves are the easiest to alter. So if it fits fine everywhere else, go with the regular and get alterations. 

And don't worry about your SA being mad, if he/she wants to keep you happy hopefully they'll be able to reorder for you in different sizes and assist you in getting the proper fit..

Good luck!


----------



## renza

^Thanks, DC-Cutie. Most of my clothing is not made for petites since my torso is I think average (I just have short legs), but when I try J.Crew it is usually too long/too big for me, which is why I was hoping petite would work better. Suit jackets are usually too big in the bust and too long in the arms for me so that is an item that I really need to try in petite sizing--maybe just not j.crew petite! I liked the Hacking Jacket when I tried it on in-store awhile back, so I think I will try that and the Audrey next and see if the fit of those is better for me than the 1035 jacket.


----------



## weibaobai

From my blog...Dress worn as a top and ruffled skirt


----------



## yellow08

Just got the *dreaded* phone call from JCrew, the Tillary Tote in Blue Sea will not be able to ship out in May! They are having inventory issues and will not be able to fulfill my order. The PS said they are canceling over *200 *orders. 

So if you're waitlisted, it's not going to be available depending on when you ordered it. FYI, I ordered my bag at the beginning of February around the 5th.

I decided to give the Warm Sienna bag a try, they are paying for overnight shipping so I will have it on Friday. I have a feeling I'm going to return it because I'm not big on light brown bags.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

weibaobai said:


> From my blog...Dress worn as a top and ruffled skirt



Super cute outfit.  I love your color combinations. Now, I'm following your blog.

It was 30% off of final sale. Now it's 30% off with free s&h. I wonder if they will do 40% off next? Since, it often seems to go that way. Better yet, will I be able to hold out to see?!!? I don't want these 3 items to sell out, so I probably will just bite the bullet.


----------



## weibaobai

Hi Whitleygilbert,
Thank you! And thank you for taking the time out to follow my blog!




WhitleyGilbert said:


> Super cute outfit.  I love your color combinations. Now, I'm following your blog.
> 
> It was 30% off of final sale. Now it's 30% off with free s&h. I wonder if they will do 40% off next? Since, it often seems to go that way. Better yet, will I be able to hold out to see?!!? I don't want these 3 items to sell out, so I probably will just bite the bullet.


----------



## weibaobai

from my blog...Chambray Shirt.


----------



## BlingADing




----------



## AmeeLVSBags

weibaobai said:


> From my blog...Dress worn as a top and ruffled skirt


 You have a great style!


----------



## weibaobai

From my blog...Jcrew Chinos!


----------



## weibaobai

Hello AmeeLVSBags~

Oh thank you!  You're so sweet! 



AmeeLVSBags said:


> You have a great style!


----------



## Chanel 0407

Perfect outfit.  I love it!  Is your Phillip Lim jacket jacket from a recent collection?  Do you know the style name of it?  





weibaobai said:


> From my blog...Jcrew Chinos!


----------



## weibaobai

Hi Chanel 0407~ thank you!  Unfortunately, this jkt was from fall2010.  Hopefully they'll come out with something similar in his future collection.




Chanel 0407 said:


> Perfect outfit.  I love it!  Is your Phillip Lim jacket jacket from a recent collection?  Do you know the style name of it?


----------



## clcoons

Hi Ladies! Wondering if anyone picked up the Tillary tote? How do you like it?
Any outfit pictures with it?
TIA


----------



## MichelleML

I have the Tillary tote in tan (SUCH a transitional bag, the tan color makes it perfect for spring/summer, yet the leather allows me to carry it into the fall).  I absolutely love it - I was really considering getting the Celine luggage tote until my JCrew catalog came in and the Tillary caught my eye.  After seeing this bag at a fraction of the cost, I couldnt bring myself to buy the Celine. I dont mind dropping cash on investment pieces, but I feel like this type of bag is "hot" right now.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

I saw Tillary tote in a store in DC in Jan and my first thought was this looks exactly like the Celine!! It's beautiful and you can buy almost 10 Jcrew bags at the same price of Celine!!! LOL!!!

The bag was well made, a little on the stiffer side, but I think it's needed to keep the shape. 

I personally like the tan color first, followed by the red and striped canavs.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Can anyone speak to the comfort level of the Viv pumps AND flats?  Is one more comfortable than the other?


----------



## AngelaMM

How is the sizing on there cords. It seems like they have a lot on sale right now but I heard the sizing runs big. Normally, I wear a 24 in J Brand would I fit a 24 in J.crew. By their measuring chart it should be ok...my natural waist is 24 but I don't know how much vanity sizing they have going on. I'm about 5"8 and 108lbs. Any thoughts?

---
Edit: I'm also in Canada so returning is too costly. Not really worth it.


----------



## dopey

AngelaMM said:
			
		

> How is the sizing on there cords. It seems like they have a lot on sale right now but I heard the sizing runs big. Normally, I wear a 24 in J Brand would I fit a 24 in J.crew. By their measuring chart it should be ok...my natural waist is 24 but I don't know how much vanity sizing they have going on. I'm about 5"8 and 108lbs. Any thoughts?
> 
> ---
> Edit: I'm also in Canada so returning is too costly. Not really worth it.



Hello, hope this isnt too late for you. I got the matchstick cords in my usual 26, and it was too big. It has no stretch in it. The problem was in the waist and thigh area. I had it altered but the shop inky botched it up and made it look like 80's tapered pants. So sad.  i would recommend you to size down, especially if you're curvy like me. Ive got thighs! Lol.


----------



## AngelaMM

dopey said:


> Hello, hope this isnt too late for you. I got the matchstick cords in my usual 26, and it was too big. It has no stretch in it. The problem was in the waist and thigh area. I had it altered but the shop inky botched it up and made it look like 80's tapered pants. So sad.  i would recommend you to size down, especially if you're curvy like me. Ive got thighs! Lol.



Thanks so much. No it's not too late. Looks like I might pass. Sounds like it might be a bit iffy. Too bad they are such great deals! I'll have to make a trip out to the nearest j.crew store (unfortunately not that near). I've been looking at their website lately and it looks like they have some great stuff but I think it'd be better to go in person first.

That's too bad about your cords!


----------



## saira1214

Dukeprincess said:
			
		

> Can anyone speak to the comfort level of the Viv pumps AND flats?  Is one more comfortable than the other?



I have the flats and they pinch the toes a bit. I don't have narrow feet though.


----------



## gmo

Hi all! I've been eyeing the Ryder boots (as a replacement for my out of commission Frye campus boots) now that they're on final sale... anyone have a pair? How do they fit?


----------



## elmel

Viv flats - I ordered my normal size and they are pretty tight in the toes. I wish I had ordered a half size larger, but I am stretching them with a shoe stretcher today and hoping that will help, because of course now they are sold out 

**Unrelated note - does anyone have a sense of when the next 20% promotion will be? I remember them usually doing one in the spring, although I know they did one about a month ago... thoughts?


----------



## hellokatiegirl

elmel said:


> Viv flats - I ordered my normal size and they are pretty tight in the toes. I wish I had ordered a half size larger, but I am stretching them with a shoe stretcher today and hoping that will help, because of course now they are sold out



I bought the Viv flats when they first came out, at the time Jcrew was running a 30% promotion off regular price items. I originally ordered a 7 and found that they were too tight in the toes as well. I am normally a 7.5 in shoes, but Jcrew shoes always seem to run big so I normally order 7. The 7.5 fit perfectly in the Viv flats. 

Is it just me, or do the rest of you find that Jcrew shoes run big? I know most people agree that the clothes run big too. I guess it is vanity sizing for your feet too! 

I recently purchased the Valentina sling backs in Heritage Green: http://www.jcrew.com/womens_special...4+20~30~~20+17+4294966925~15~~~~~~~/64499.jsp

Does anyone know how these run? I ordered a 7, but due to the pointy toes I am wondering if I needed to size up.


----------



## bonchicgenre

elmel said:


> Viv flats - I ordered my normal size and they are pretty tight in the toes. I wish I had ordered a half size larger, but I am stretching them with a shoe stretcher today and hoping that will help, because of course now they are sold out
> 
> **Unrelated note - does anyone have a sense of when the next 20% promotion will be? I remember them usually doing one in the spring, although I know they did one about a month ago... thoughts?



I hope soon! Loving the collection lately.

Ladies - can you call and get the education discount added to online purchases?

Btw, hate that I bought a dress last week and now it's on sale (50%!). glad I didn't wear it so I ordered it and will return the one I bought. Glad I looked at the sale section online!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

bonchicgenre said:


> I hope soon! Loving the collection lately.
> 
> Ladies - can you call and get the education discount added to online purchases?
> 
> Btw, hate that I bought a dress last week and now it's on sale (50%!). glad I didn't wear it so I ordered it and will return the one I bought. Glad I looked at the sale section online!



I called Jcrew up and they said I could purchase online and then take the receipt to the store to get the education discount credited to my card. I did that and the SA got upset and said the phone rep shouldn't have instructed me to do this as it is against their policy. She gave me the discount, but warned me in the future that the education discount will not be given again unless I order from the store.

Given this I am not really sure how to advise about this!


----------



## PursePrincess24

Hi all, I'm debating what color to get the Tillary tote in, the canvas striped or the tan/luggage color? Is the tan like cognac colored or darker? I have the MK hamilton in luggage so I'm not sure if I want two in the same color. As for the striped- i love it but I'm not a red person so much but its so cute and def stands out. let me know what you guys think!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thanks everyone for the advice about the Viv flats and pumps!!  

Oh, I have the Valentina pumps and I bought my normal US size and they fit fine.  But no idea if the slingbacks are different.


----------



## weibaobai

From my blog...sweater and collared shirt












mmm pics arent working...I wonder why.


----------



## bonchicgenre

^Great out fit! Like the pop of color with your shoes.

Madewell discount 10% off order --> 	MWFLYL2P3


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

PursePrincess24 said:


> Hi all, I'm debating what color to get the Tillary tote in, the canvas striped or the tan/luggage color? Is the tan like cognac colored or darker? I have the MK hamilton in luggage so I'm not sure if I want two in the same color. As for the striped- i love it but I'm not a red person so much but its so cute and def stands out. let me know what you guys think!


 
The tan color is a light tan with more yellow in it than red undertones, and it's not a cognac color at all.

Although I like the red one, the tan could be more versatile and it's all leather. You should evaluate your wardrobe to see, which goes better with the color scheme of your outfits.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

hellokatiegirl said:


> Is it just me, or do the rest of you find that Jcrew shoes run big? I know most people agree that the clothes run big too. I guess it is vanity sizing for your feet too!


 
I think it used to be, or in certain styles they run larger. But I was surprised that I had to size up in Martina Wedges. I used to wear a 6 in JCrew and 6.5 in everything else, I ended up with size 7 for Martina wedges.


----------



## Greentea

weibaobai said:


> From my blog...sweater and collared shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmm pics arent working...I wonder why.



I love this so much! I need to go a and buy a bright shoe (as I pretty much own everything else in your pic, or a version of it!)


----------



## Greentea

Do we like this? I'm crushing on it!

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/jewelry/necklaces/PRDOVR~74694/74694.jsp


----------



## Dukeprincess

Greentea said:


> Do we like this? I'm crushing on it!
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/jewelry/necklaces/PRDOVR~74694/74694.jsp


----------



## phiphi

Greentea said:


> Do we like this? I'm crushing on it!
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/jewelry/necklaces/PRDOVR~74694/74694.jsp



we like it! it's is adorable!


----------



## weibaobai

Hi Greentea!  Yes, shoes make all the difference!



Greentea said:


> I love this so much! I need to go a and buy a bright shoe (as I pretty much own everything else in your pic, or a version of it!)


----------



## elmel

just FYI re: the viv bow flats, I stretched mine with a stretcher overnight and it worked. they don't pinch very much anymore! yay!!!


----------



## authenticplease

Greentea said:


> Do we like this? I'm crushing on it!
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/jewelry/necklaces/PRDOVR~74694/74694.jsp


 
I bought this in the bracelet when it first came in to my store in January.  I adore it!


----------



## phiphi

wearing the lillian dress in gardenshade floral - more pics in the blog. love this dress. it holds up to sitting at a dress all day. no funky "sitting wrinkles"


----------



## yellow08

phiphi said:


> wearing the lillian dress in gardenshade floral - more pics in the blog. love this dress. it holds up to sitting at a dress all day. no funky "sitting wrinkles"




Very pretty! You're the first person I've seen via the net to look good in that dress! I wanted that dress when it first came out but it didn't look good on me :cry:


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Phi* -I mean really, how do you do it?  The dress is beautiful and the pop of color is PERFECT!


----------



## renza

phiphi said:


> wearing the lillian dress in gardenshade floral - more pics in the blog. love this dress. it holds up to sitting at a dress all day. no funky "sitting wrinkles"


Very pretty! 
Maya Rudolph wore this on a recent episode of Up All Night. I did a double-take since I had just seen the dress in store.


----------



## Greentea

phiphi said:


> wearing the lillian dress in gardenshade floral - more pics in the blog. love this dress. it holds up to sitting at a dress all day. no funky "sitting wrinkles"



Girl - that's fierce!!!!


----------



## Greentea

authenticplease said:


> I bought this in the bracelet when it first came in to my store in January.  I adore it!



The bracelet just sold out - I'm grabbing the necklace asap!


----------



## Chelsea V

I'm not sure if anyone in this thread is interested.  But I got a 25 dollar gift card to madewell in their catalog.  It expires the 25th.  I don't really see anything there I'm into so if anyone wants to trade for a jcrew discount or gift card PM me!  .


----------



## Tamarind

AmeeLVSBags said:


> I think it used to be, or in certain styles they run larger. But I was surprised that I had to size up in Martina Wedges. I used to wear a 6 in JCrew and 6.5 in everything else, I ended up with size 7 for Martina wedges.



I sized up half a size in the Martina wedges as well.  I think it's due to the pointy toe and the shape of my feet (narrow in the back, wider in the front).


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thanks for the sizing advice ladies.  I appreciate it!  Since I am already a US10, and J.Crew doesn't sell the Viv in a 10.5, guess that means none for me.


----------



## phiphi

yellow08 said:


> Very pretty! You're the first person I've seen via the net to look good in that dress! I wanted that dress when it first came out but it didn't look good on me :cry:



thank you yellow!! i am sorry it didn't work out for you!!



DC-Cutie said:


> *Phi* -I mean really, how do you do it?  The dress is beautiful and the pop of color is PERFECT!



you are so sweet DC! thank you!!



renza said:


> Very pretty!
> Maya Rudolph wore this on a recent episode of Up All Night. I did a double-take since I had just seen the dress in store.



thank you!! that's so cool! i love maya rudolph - she's a riot!



Greentea said:


> Girl - that's fierce!!!!



thank you greentea!!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

phiphi said:


> wearing the lillian dress in gardenshade floral - more pics in the blog. love this dress. it holds up to sitting at a dress all day. no funky "sitting wrinkles"



You look stunning and the shoes are a great pop of color! You make me want to buy that dress.

I ordered a belt by phone today and they let me use my $25 Spring Rewards Gift Card even though it expired last week. I absolutely love JCrew's customer service!


----------



## phiphi

WhitleyGilbert said:


> You look stunning and the shoes are a great pop of color! You make me want to buy that dress.
> 
> I ordered a belt by phone today and they let me use my $25 Spring Rewards Gift Card even though it expired last week. I absolutely love JCrew's customer service!



you should buy the dress!  i do appreciate their CS. they are top notch.


----------



## Karolina36

Can anyone advise if the cafe capri pants in wool stretch a lot?  I bought a pair of the bright dahlia on sale, size 4 which fits great but I'm afraid since there is no lining on these pants they may strech and appear baggy in the rear after a few hours of wear.  I'm sure there are a lot of you who purchased these in the past.  Please advise!


----------



## phiphi

Karolina36 said:


> Can anyone advise if the cafe capri pants in wool stretch a lot?  I bought a pair of the bright dahlia on sale, size 4 which fits great but I'm afraid since there is no lining on these pants they may strech and appear baggy in the rear after a few hours of wear.  I'm sure there are a lot of you who purchased these in the past.  Please advise!



hi Karolina - i bought the wool cafe capri in bright dahlia too (i reviewed them here) - i haven't found them to stretch and have worn them to work (sitting at a desk for 8.0 hours). hope this helps!


----------



## Karolina36

phiphi - thank you so much for your feedback and the review of the pants on your blog.  BTW I love your blog; you've got great style!!!


----------



## bagfashionista

phiphi said:


> hi Karolina - i bought the wool cafe capri in bright dahlia too (i reviewed them here) - i haven't found them to stretch and have worn them to work (sitting at a desk for 8.0 hours). hope this helps!



i've never even thought of trying on the 00 (not even sure if they have it in my store!) but i think i'm going to try again, with the smaller size -- love that i'm the same size as you and get to use your reviews!!


----------



## BagLovingMom

Gah, new arrivals that I love, I wish they'd do more than a free shipping discount!


----------



## Dukeprincess

BagLovingMom said:


> Gah, new arrivals that I love, I wish they'd do more than a free shipping discount!



Amen to that!  I did have to bite the bullet and order the Dot Popover because I couldn't risk it selling out on me like the Heart Me Sweater!


----------



## BagLovingMom

^^^^I hear you Duke Princess! (Did you go to Duke? I did!) I REALLY want that Mezzaluna Hobo! Great summer bag!


----------



## Dukeprincess

BagLovingMom said:


> ^^^^I hear you Duke Princess! (Did you go to Duke? I did!) I REALLY want that Mezzaluna Hobo! Great summer bag!



Ohhh why did you show me that! That bag is gorgeous!  

Yup, I went there for law school though. But since I went to an all-girls undergrad, I claim Duke athletics!  (except when we lose, lol)


----------



## phiphi

Karolina36 said:


> phiphi - thank you so much for your feedback and the review of the pants on your blog.  BTW I love your blog; you've got great style!!!



hope it helped!! and thank you!



bagfashionista said:


> i've never even thought of trying on the 00 (not even sure if they have it in my store!) but i think i'm going to try again, with the smaller size -- love that i'm the same size as you and get to use your reviews!!



hi bag! i tried my regular sizing in these and they were big. so, hopefully the smaller size will work for you too! and thank you for visiting my blog!! 




			
				BagLovingMom said:
			
		

> Gah, new arrivals that I love, I wish they'd do more than a free shipping discount!



oh nooooo....


----------



## bagfashionista

phiphi said:


> hope it helped!! and thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> hi bag! i tried my regular sizing in these and they were big. so, hopefully the smaller size will work for you too! and thank you for visiting my blog!!


 
it's a no go...my legs are...heftier than yours...can fit in the 00, but the pant legs cling to mine and emphasizes that the knee break in the pants is not where my knees are, if that even makes sense. I'll have to try the petites.


----------



## phiphi

bagfashionista said:


> it's a no go...my legs are...heftier than yours...can fit in the 00, but the pant legs cling to mine and emphasizes that the knee break in the pants is not where my knees are, if that even makes sense. I'll have to try the petites.



i hope you can get a pair!


----------



## bagfashionista

with the ripplestitch sweater and chino shorts 

 bought the sweater yesterday - currently on sale online for $34.99. in store sale price $29.99.


----------



## saira1214

Karolina36 said:


> Can anyone advise if the cafe capri pants in wool stretch a lot? I bought a pair of the bright dahlia on sale, size 4 which fits great but I'm afraid since there is no lining on these pants they may strech and appear baggy in the rear after a few hours of wear. I'm sure there are a lot of you who purchased these in the past. Please advise!


 


phiphi said:


> hi Karolina - i bought the wool cafe capri in bright dahlia too (i reviewed them here) - i haven't found them to stretch and have worn them to work (sitting at a desk for 8.0 hours). hope this helps!


 I have two pairs and they have NO give.  They will not stretch, although I would like if they did a bit!


----------



## Dukeprincess

bagfashionista said:


> with the ripplestitch sweater and chino shorts
> 
> bought the sweater yesterday - currently on sale online for $34.99. in store sale price $29.99.



Love this colorway, I have the red/white stripe one.  Love it!


----------



## phiphi

bagfashionista said:


> it's a no go...my legs are...heftier than yours...can fit in the 00, but the pant legs cling to mine and emphasizes that the knee break in the pants is not where my knees are, if that even makes sense. I'll have to try the petites.





bagfashionista said:


> with the ripplestitch sweater and chino shorts
> 
> bought the sweater yesterday - currently on sale online for $34.99. in store sale price $29.99.



i see no hefty legs!! love this outfit!!!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

bagfashionista said:


> with the ripplestitch sweater and chino shorts
> 
> bought the sweater yesterday - currently on sale online for $34.99. in store sale price $29.99.



Cute outfit! What a great deal on the sweater. BTW we are Cerf Tote twins!


----------



## sara09

I am considering to order the City mini skirt in neon azalea from jcrew.com. Anybody know if the color is similar in real as it looks in the online pictures? Sometimes the neon shades look very different in real.. Also any experiences of the City mini are very welcome! Many thanks in advance!


----------



## bfali

Love you outfit *bagfashionista*!  Very well put together!


----------



## bagfashionista

thank you Dukeprincess and bfali

Phi -- strategic posing reduces heft =p
hellokatiegirl - i just got the cerf -- still breaking it in -- it's so boxy!


----------



## katheryn

I stopped by the clearance center in Arden, NC and picked up the Blythe blouse in pebble dot for $35 and the Biella patent loafers in bronzed clay for $50! I am going to stop by again tomorrow on my way back home. At the regular store I picked up the Lillian dress in gardenshade floral. I am really loving the new arrivals, especially the casual stuff.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

katheryn said:


> I stopped by the clearance center in Arden, NC and picked up the Blythe blouse in pebble dot for $35 and the Biella patent loafers in bronzed clay for $50! I am going to stop by again tomorrow on my way back home. At the regular store I picked up the Lillian dress in gardenshade floral. I am really loving the new arrivals, especially the casual stuff.



I love the gardenshade floral print! I bought both the Lillian dress and the pencil skirt when they went on sale a couple of weeks ago! 

Congrats on your recent purchases!


----------



## Greentea

bagfashionista said:


> with the ripplestitch sweater and chino shorts
> 
> bought the sweater yesterday - currently on sale online for $34.99. in store sale price $29.99.



I just bought this sweater! Great idea to pair it with the color you did - I have a little JCrew skirt in that caramel that will be fun with it.


----------



## weibaobai

per my blog...ruffled shirt


----------



## Greentea

^ that's so cute!

So I ordered the frog clasp necklace but didn't love it as much in person. It's SO huge and was just too big of a piece on short me. but I did shop, shop, shop the sale! Got my blue fanfare swim coverup just waiting for Hawaii!


----------



## alouette

Greentea said:


> ^ that's so cute!
> 
> So I ordered the frog clasp necklace but didn't love it as much in person. It's SO huge and was just too big of a piece on short me. but I did shop, shop, shop the sale! Got my blue fanfare swim coverup just waiting for Hawaii!



Aww, you didn't like the frog necklace?  I loved it, thought it was so cute and I'm only 5'2.  I like bigger pieces though.


----------



## alouette

weibaobai said:


> per my blog...ruffled shirt



I really enjoy your blog! Your ruffle shirt is perfection.
OT - but what lippie do you wear?  It look stunning on you!


----------



## weibaobai

Hi Alouette,  Thank you!  My lipstick is a combination of YSL and Sephora lip pencil in hot pink!


alouette said:


> I really enjoy your blog! Your ruffle shirt is perfection.
> OT - but what lippie do you wear? It look stunning on you!


----------



## Dukeprincess

weibaobai said:


> per my blog...ruffled shirt



We are twins!  I have this blouse and I love it too.  Though it looks better on you!


----------



## weibaobai

Thank you dukeprincess...I do wish that the ruffles went all the way around.  It's a bit lackluster from the back.  You should model yours too!  




Dukeprincess said:


> We are twins!  I have this blouse and I love it too.  Though it looks better on you!


----------



## jellybebe

I really like this sweater but have never tried J Crew cashmere. Worth it? The sweater is $264.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^Wow I LOVE that!!


----------



## jellybebe

MichelleAntonia said:
			
		

> ^Wow I LOVE that!!



I know, it looks so cute! But I wish that there was a J Crew near me so I could feel the cashmere!


----------



## DC-Cutie

jellybebe said:


> I really like this sweater but have never tried J Crew cashmere. Worth it? The sweater is $264.



J . Crew cashmere hasn't been worth is since '07/'08 collections.  It sure is pretty, though.


----------



## Greentea

jellybebe said:


> I really like this sweater but have never tried J Crew cashmere. Worth it? The sweater is $264.


This is the cutest thing ever but I'm personally wary of JCrew Cashmere. It's the only thing I won't buy from this store as I've found it to pill and just now hold up.


----------



## saira1214

I want a sale!!  There are so many items that I want!


----------



## phiphi

jellybebe said:


> I know, it looks so cute! But I wish that there was a J Crew near me so I could feel the cashmere!



hi Jelly! i know the reviews for cashmere have been negative, and if you buy from the online site, you won't get your taxes and duties refunded if you send it back to the States - if you want, PM me and i will provide you with coordinates for a personal shopper there who may be able to help you.


----------



## jellybebe

Thank you phiphi, DC-cutie and greentea. I had heard that J Crew cashmere had gone down in quality in recent years. I will be passing on this sweater then. I really love their breton stripe Painter tops though, they fit so nicely and are made of cotton.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Cute sweater.


----------



## phiphi

jellybebe said:


> Thank you phiphi, DC-cutie and greentea. I had heard that J Crew cashmere had gone down in quality in recent years. I will be passing on this sweater then. I really love their breton stripe Painter tops though, they fit so nicely and are made of cotton.



no worries jelly! the painter tops are adorable!

outfit clea dress and louboutins - more pictures in my blog - have a great day everyone!


----------



## Eclipse4

You look great Phiphi. Love the shoes.


----------



## phiphi

Eclipse4 said:


> You look great Phiphi. Love the shoes.



thanks tons eclipse!!


----------



## bagfashionista

phiphi said:


> no worries jelly! the painter tops are adorable!
> 
> outfit clea dress and louboutins - more pictures in my blog - have a great day everyone!



looks great! i've been resisting getting it  --

i bought the gray one (full price...grrrR) then saw it went on sale pretty quickly.


----------



## renza

phiphi said:


> no worries jelly! the painter tops are adorable!
> 
> outfit clea dress and louboutins - more pictures in my blog - have a great day everyone!


Pretty! I've been eyeing the Clea Dress but was unsure if it would fit well, and it's final sale now. On your blog you say you took your regular J.Crew dress size in this? Would it be possible for you to PM me the measurements for your size?


----------



## phiphi

bagfashionista said:


> looks great! i've been resisting getting it  --
> 
> i bought the gray one (full price...grrrR) then saw it went on sale pretty quickly.



i've been debating getting the gray one too!



renza said:


> Pretty! I've been eyeing the Clea Dress but was unsure if it would fit well, and it's final sale now. On your blog you say you took your regular J.Crew dress size in this? Would it be possible for you to PM me the measurements for your size?



PM'd you!


----------



## keodi

DC-Cutie said:


> J . Crew cashmere hasn't been worth is since '07/'08 collections. It sure is pretty, though.


 
I agree, I recently placed an order for that sweater and I sent it back..


----------



## keodi

jellybebe said:


> Thank you phiphi, DC-cutie and greentea. I had heard that J Crew cashmere had gone down in quality in recent years. I will be passing on this sweater then. I really love their breton stripe Painter tops though, they fit so nicely and are made of cotton.


 
That is a good buy. I purchased a couple along with my order..


----------



## bagfashionista

phiphi said:


> i've been debating getting the gray one too!



i love it -- it's so jane eyre-ish! (if only it had a full puffy long skirt!)

http://bagfashionistafashion.blogspot.com/2012/01/jcrew-clea-review-of-sorts.html


----------



## Greentea

phiphi said:


> no worries jelly! the painter tops are adorable!
> 
> outfit clea dress and louboutins - more pictures in my blog - have a great day everyone!



Winner winner chicken dinner!!!


----------



## phiphi

bagfashionista said:


> i love it -- it's so jane eyre-ish! (if only it had a full puffy long skirt!)
> 
> http://bagfashionistafashion.blogspot.com/2012/01/jcrew-clea-review-of-sorts.html



lol! the dress looks fantastic on you!!! 



Greentea said:


> Winner winner chicken dinner!!!



 you're the best, greentea!


----------



## jellybebe

phiphi said:


> no worries jelly! the painter tops are adorable!
> 
> outfit clea dress and louboutins - more pictures in my blog - have a great day everyone!



Amazing shoes! Wow!


----------



## phiphi

jellybebe said:


> Amazing shoes! Wow!



thank you jelly!!


----------



## nancydrew30

Can anyone tell me about the vibrant paisley scarf in blue orange? Is it a royal blue or a periwinkle? And is it pretty/worth the money in real life? It's gotten a lot of hype via pinterest, but I haven't seen any pictures of anyone actually wearing it, so I'm a little nervous about ordering it.
I'm in Canada & nowhere near a store, so I'd really appreciate any help!


----------



## bagfashionista

minnie pants and a cardigan from the factory store:


----------



## Purse-o-holic

Minnie cropped pants in vibrant flame and perfect stripe shirt.


----------



## Purse-o-holic

Cafe Capri in bright dahlia.


----------



## Purse-o-holic

Forgot what these pants are called but one of the labels say favorite fit.


----------



## Purse-o-holic

I have a few more pics but the files are too large to upload. I also have the new cafe capris in Baked Citron and Vibrant Flame and a pant similar the the light grey ones but in Navy.


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Purse-o-holic* - very, very nice!!


----------



## Purse-o-holic

Got this one to work. new Cafe Capri in Baked Citron.


----------



## Purse-o-holic

I live this shirt to death. I wear it maybe once a week in so many different ways. Jcrew belt also.


----------



## Purse-o-holic

Jcrew leopard pony hair belt. I also have it in the slimmer skinnier belt.


----------



## Purse-o-holic

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> Purse-o-holic - very, very nice!!



Thank you!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

bagfashionista said:


> minnie pants and a cardigan from the factory store:



Love your red Minnie pants! Now I am looking at them online! 



Purse-o-holic said:


> View attachment 1665047
> 
> 
> Cafe Capri in bright dahlia.



Great outfits Purse-o-holic! I really like your Cafe Capri pants in the Bright Dahlia. It is a beautiful color!  

I realized today that I always wear jeans when I wear pants. These outfits have inspired me to look at some other options like the Cafe Capri pants and the Minnie from Jcrew!


----------



## phiphi

bagfashionista said:


> minnie pants and a cardigan from the factory store:





Purse-o-holic said:


> View attachment 1665046
> 
> 
> Minnie cropped pants in vibrant flame and perfect stripe shirt.



you guys are making me want another pair of minnies! beautiful outfits!


----------



## Dukeprincess

WOW, *bag and purse* you both look beautiful!


----------



## Purse-o-holic

Thanks phiphi & dukeprinc


----------



## bagfashionista

thanks hellokatiegirl, Phi and DukePrincess

Purse-o-holic -- love all the cafe capris..wish i can make it work on me!


----------



## MCF

I just bought another cashmere boyfriend cardigan.  I loooooove the first one I got so I decided to invest in another one!


----------



## bagfashionista

Maritime dress - ** final sale ***


----------



## Purse-o-holic

bagfashionista said:
			
		

> thanks hellokatiegirl, Phi and DukePrincess
> 
> Purse-o-holic -- love all the cafe capris..wish i can make it work on me!



Thanks bag! I buy the petite lengths bc I'm only 5'2".


----------



## bagfashionista

Purse-o-holic said:


> Thanks bag! I buy the petite lengths bc I'm only 5'2".


 I need to check out the petite version...i'm slightly taller at 5'4". I just wish that the stores in my area carried petites


----------



## Purse-o-holic

bagfashionista said:
			
		

> I need to check out the petite version...i'm slightly taller at 5'4". I just wish that the stores in my area carried petites



Bag...I don't know of any jcrew stores that carry petite either. I get all mine online. It's easy to return in the store if it doesn't work out.


----------



## phiphi

in j crew's perfect shirt - more pictures in my blog


----------



## jordanjordan

Purse-o-holic- love the red Minnie's with the stripe perfect shirt!  How do you care for the shirt?  I tried it on this weekend and want it, especially after seeing your pics, but I have had bad experiences with their stretch dress shirts in the past.  I find that I have to baby them when laundering and even after ironing they still look terrible.  I have tried streaming too, which ends up even worse.  Any tips?  I wish they would make no iron dress shirts.  I don't have the time to spend an hour getting my shirt ready to wear.


----------



## jordanjordan

Do y'all think colored cafe capris are appropriate in a business setting?  My office borders in business formal but no suits.  I was thinking with pumps and a silk blogs they might be a good alternative to wearing wool trousers all summer.


----------



## Dukeprincess

jordanjordan said:


> Do y'all think colored cafe capris are appropriate in a business setting?  My office borders in business formal but no suits.  I was thinking with pumps and a silk blogs they might be a good alternative to wearing wool trousers all summer.



I do, I work in a similar environment and I plan to wear mine with a button down and a cardigan or something similar.


----------



## Purse-o-holic

jordanjordan said:
			
		

> Purse-o-holic- love the red Minnie's with the stripe perfect shirt!  How do you care for the shirt?  I tried it on this weekend and want it, especially after seeing your pics, but I have had bad experiences with their stretch dress shirts in the past.  I find that I have to baby them when laundering and even after ironing they still look terrible.  I have tried streaming too, which ends up even worse.  Any tips?  I wish they would make no iron dress shirts.  I don't have the time to spend an hour getting my shirt ready to wear.



Thx Jordan. I dryclean them no starch.


----------



## Karolina36

Dukeprincess said:


> I do, I work in a similar environment and I plan to wear mine with a button down and a cardigan or something similar.


 
Same here!  I'm wearing my bright dahlia capris today with navy gingham shirt and navy v-neck on top... I think it's appropriate.


----------



## phiphi

jordanjordan said:


> Do y'all think colored cafe capris are appropriate in a business setting?  My office borders in business formal but no suits.  I was thinking with pumps and a silk blogs they might be a good alternative to wearing wool trousers all summer.





Dukeprincess said:


> I do, I work in a similar environment and I plan to wear mine with a button down and a cardigan or something similar.





Karolina36 said:


> Same here!  I'm wearing my bright dahlia capris today with navy gingham shirt and navy v-neck on top... I think it's appropriate.



absolutely!! i wear them too with blazers, blouses, and like *duke*, a button down and cardi. they're perfect with all shoes, whether flats, heels, or a kitten heel.


----------



## Chanieish

I cannot believe that I just found this thread! I LOVE J Crew!

I did a few reviews on my blog about J Crew blazers and skirts if y'all are interested. 

Also I think that colored capri's would be appropriate in the business setting as long as your other pieces are generally pretty conservative.  I wish I could wear colored pieces at my workplace, but the hospital is pretty strict about that.


----------



## Greentea

I love the Cafe Capris! Thinking about getting the emerald green and pairing with my JCrew leopard blouse like they did in the catalog.


----------



## Greentea

bagfashionista said:


> Maritime dress - ** final sale ***


I have the same on - don't' you love it? Looks great on you!


----------



## Greentea

phiphi said:


> in j crew's perfect shirt - more pictures in my blog



SOOOOOOO cute!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

jordanjordan said:


> Do y'all think colored cafe capris are appropriate in a business setting?  My office borders in business formal but no suits.  I was thinking with pumps and a silk blogs they might be a good alternative to wearing wool trousers all summer.



I think the Cafe Capris are very work appropriate, especially if paired with a nice blouse or blazer. 

After looking at all of the posts/pictures of people modeling these pants I am considering purchasing a pair or two! This thread is very addictive and enabling! 

I noticed that the Cafe Capris in wool are on sale on the website, but these were not in stock at my store to try on. I did try them on in the cotton version. My usual size was a little big, resulting in a "frumpy" looking pant. It seems like the general consensus is to go down a size, so I hope they will fit if I order them. Is this what most of you have found with the wool Cafe Capris?


----------



## Eclipse4

hellokatiegirl said:


> I think the Cafe Capris are very work appropriate, especially if paired with a nice blouse or blazer.
> 
> After looking at all of the posts/pictures of people modeling these pants I am considering purchasing a pair or two! *This thread is very addictive and enabling*!
> 
> I noticed that the Cafe Capris in wool are on sale on the website, but these were not in stock at my store to try on. I did try them on in the cotton version. My usual size was a little big, resulting in a "frumpy" looking pant. It seems like the general consensus is to go down a size, so I hope they will fit if I order them. Is this what most of you have found with the wool Cafe Capris?



Agree with bolded. Can't remember who but someone posted pics of the viv flat in leopard print...now I want those. Good thing the cafe capris didn't look good on me.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Greentea said:


> I love the Cafe Capris! Thinking about getting the emerald green and pairing with my JCrew leopard blouse like they did in the catalog.




That sounds amazing!


----------



## jellybebe

Has anyone tried the striped linen dolman tees? I hate it when they don't show the item being worn by a person! They are only available online for some reason.


----------



## jellybebe

Or what about this linen cable knit sweater? I am obsessed with linen.


----------



## jordanjordan

Thanks all!  How should the cafe capris fit?  I am a 00 in pencil skirts but usually buy a 0 in the 120s suiting.  I tried on the capris in 00 and they were a smidgen right, but I'm afraid the bigger pair will look weird.  Also, do they stretch throughout the day?


----------



## phiphi

Greentea said:


> SOOOOOOO cute!



thank you greentea!! 



hellokatiegirl said:


> I think the Cafe Capris are very work appropriate, especially if paired with a nice blouse or blazer.
> 
> After looking at all of the posts/pictures of people modeling these pants I am considering purchasing a pair or two!* This thread is very addictive and enabling! *
> 
> I noticed that the Cafe Capris in wool are on sale on the website, but these were not in stock at my store to try on. I did try them on in the cotton version. My usual size was a little big, resulting in a "frumpy" looking pant. It seems like the general consensus is to go down a size, so I hope they will fit if I order them. Is this what most of you have found with the wool Cafe Capris?



this is a totally evil thread.. lol. i sized down in the wool cafe capris, per the advice of lovely tpf'ers (i don't have a b & m store here either). just to note tho, that i have zippo in the  curves department. 



jordanjordan said:


> Thanks all!  How should the cafe capris fit?  I am a 00 in pencil skirts but usually buy a 0 in the 120s suiting.  I tried on the capris in 00 and they were a smidgen right, but I'm afraid the bigger pair will look weird.  Also, do they stretch throughout the day?



jordan, i wear them during the day sitting at a desk predominantly (the wool ones) and they don't stretch all funky for me. i'm also a 0 in the suiting and a 0 in the pencil skirts. took a 00 in the wool cafe capris. they fit great, but i can't gain any weight tho. 

since we have been discussing cafe capris - today's a preppy work outfit with the camel wool cafe capris (more pics in the blog and a more colourful outfit too with the bright dahlias and cobalt blue manolos.


----------



## PursePrincess24

AmeeLVSBags said:


> The tan color is a light tan with more yellow in it than red undertones, and it's not a cognac color at all.
> 
> Although I like the red one, the tan could be more versatile and it's all leather. You should evaluate your wardrobe to see, which goes better with the color scheme of your outfits.



thanks!! i still havent decided lol story of my life!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

phiphi said:


> this is a totally evil thread.. lol. i sized down in the wool cafe capris, per the advice of lovely tpf'ers (i don't have a b & m store here either). just to note tho, that i have zippo in the  curves department.



Thanks phiphi! It seems like everyone had to size down in these pants.

I also don't have curves which is why I think my normal size 2 seemed a little "poofy" and ill fitting especially in the thighs and rear. I am going to try the zero and hope that they fit.


----------



## Morisa

Does anyone have the basket-weave dress in retro yellow (http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/dresses/solid/PRDOVR~64991/64991.jsp) or have seen it in person?  Wondering if the yellow is a bright yellow, muted, mustard-y, etc.?

Also, does anyone know which belt is paired with this dress: http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/dresses/solid/PRDOVR~73198/73198.jsp? I can't tell if it's the regular patent belt in golden sunflower (http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/accessories/belts/PRDOVR~85315/85315.jsp), the skinny patent belt in golden sunflower (http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/accessories/belts/PRDOVR~73569/73569.jsp), or the italian skinny belt in lemon zest (which is now sold out, but can be found here: http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/accessories/belts/PRDOVR~75408/75408.jsp).


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

PursePrincess24 said:


> thanks!! i still havent decided lol story of my life!


 
I saw the tan carried by a young beautiful lady yesterday and it was very beautiful.


----------



## Morisa

PursePrincess24 said:


> thanks!! i still havent decided lol story of my life!





AmeeLVSBags said:


> I saw the tan carried by a young beautiful lady yesterday and it was very beautiful.



I have both tillary totes (tan and red stripe).  I posted pics in another JCrew thread if you want to see the colors and the differences:  http://forum.purseblog.com/deals-and-steals/the-j-crew-thread-529090-77.html#post21431587 and http://forum.purseblog.com/deals-and-steals/the-j-crew-thread-529090-78.html#post21439100


----------



## explorer27

Morisa said:


> Does anyone have the basket-weave dress in retro yellow (http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/dresses/solid/PRDOVR~64991/64991.jsp) or have seen it in person?  Wondering if the yellow is a bright yellow, muted, mustard-y, etc.?
> 
> Also, does anyone know which belt is paired with this dress: http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/dresses/solid/PRDOVR~73198/73198.jsp? I can't tell if it's the regular patent belt in golden sunflower (http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/accessories/belts/PRDOVR~85315/85315.jsp), the skinny patent belt in golden sunflower (http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/accessories/belts/PRDOVR~73569/73569.jsp), or the italian skinny belt in lemon zest (which is now sold out, but can be found here: http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/accessories/belts/PRDOVR~75408/75408.jsp).



The belt in the picture looks most like the the skinny patent belt in golden sunflower...look at the buckle. It has a slightly rounded corner at the buckle and the regular patent belt has a very rectangular buckle that is fully exposed.


----------



## sara09

sara09 said:
			
		

> I am considering to order the City mini skirt in neon azalea from jcrew.com. Anybody know if the color is similar in real as it looks in the online pictures? Sometimes the neon shades look very different in real.. Also any experiences of the City mini are very welcome! Many thanks in advance!



Answer to my own question, the neon azalea was   really neon-y and I decided to return the skirt.  Loved the striped Tippi sweater in linen which I ordered as well!


----------



## phiphi

hi everyone! can someone help me with finding a good straight legged cropped suiting pant? i'm looking at the paley pant in the super 120's and there is the minnie in the bi-stretch wool. i only have wool cafe capris, so not sure how these fit. thanks for your help!!


----------



## PursePrincess24

PursePrincess24 said:


> thanks!! i still havent decided lol story of my life!



ended up ordering the tan leather one! but backordered until May  hopefully it ships sooner than that. now that the red is on sale im debating if i should get both. but i saw that denim bleeds on the canvas  not sure about all that as I wear A LOT of jeans lol but such a good price...


----------



## bagfashionista

phiphi said:


> thank you greentea!!
> 
> 
> 
> this is a totally evil thread.. lol. i sized down in the wool cafe capris, per the advice of lovely tpf'ers (i don't have a b & m store here either). just to note tho, that i have zippo in the  curves department.
> 
> 
> 
> jordan, i wear them during the day sitting at a desk predominantly (the wool ones) and they don't stretch all funky for me. i'm also a 0 in the suiting and a 0 in the pencil skirts. took a 00 in the wool cafe capris. they fit great, but i can't gain any weight tho.
> 
> since we have been discussing cafe capris - today's a preppy work outfit with the camel wool cafe capris (more pics in the blog and a more colourful outfit too with the bright dahlias and cobalt blue manolos.



darnit -- i wish i could have made the 00 in regular sizing work...dang short legs...i wonder if i would have to try on the 00 in petite as well, or a 0?


----------



## hellokatiegirl

I noticed this morning that they reduced the wool cafe capris to 49.99! Since this seems like a very good deal, I bought a pair in Bright Dahlia. I also wanted the Baked Citron, but they were sold out. I have my fingers crossed about the sizing. I also bought a few other things to get the free shipping! 

It seems like JCrew has a fair amount of new reductions. I wonder if they will have anything extra off of the final sale at some point?


----------



## Greentea

If I'm 5'3" with short legs, should I go for the petite in the Cafe Capri to get that true cropped look?


----------



## renza

^I would say yes, get the petite length if you have a short inseam. Whenever I try cropped pants at regular length, they look like frumpy, full-length tapered pants on me. The petite length will more likely have the proper ankle-pant look. You may not have the same problem as I did, though.


----------



## renza

I'm eyeing their cropped pants now, too  (my black Gap ankle-length pants turn out to be perfect for work/teaching during warmer weather), but I'm wondering what is the difference between the Minnie Crop and the Cafe Capri?
I'm a size 4 in the 1035 Trouser pant, and I have a small waist, average hips, larger thighs--would either the Minnie or Cafe fit my body shape? And would a 6 petite work if I wear a 4 in the 1035 Trousers?

ETA: I should mention, I tried the Paley pants and they were horrendous on me. Do the Minnie or Cafe Capri fit like the Paley pant? If so, I should stay away.


----------



## Greentea

renza said:


> I'm eyeing their cropped pants now, too  (my black Gap ankle-length pants turn out to be perfect for work/teaching during warmer weather), but I'm wondering what is the difference between the Minnie Crop and the Cafe Capri?
> I'm a size 4 in the 1035 Trouser pant, and I have a small waist, average hips, larger thighs--would either the Minnie or Cafe fit my body shape? And would a 6 petite work if I wear a 4 in the 1035 Trousers?
> 
> ETA: I should mention, I tried the Paley pants and they were horrendous on me. Do the Minnie or Cafe Capri fit like the Paley pant? If so, I should stay away.



The Minnie is more fitted and has a side zip for a clean front look. I have the same body type as you and love the black Minnies but have not yet tried the Cafe Capris. I'm usually a 2 in JCrew skirts and blouses and an XS in tees and dresses and I wear a 0 in the Minnie.


----------



## renza

Greentea said:


> The Minnie is more fitted and has a side zip for a clean front look. I have the same body type as you and love the black Minnies but have not yet tried the Cafe Capris. I'm usually a 2 in JCrew skirts and blouses and an XS in tees and dresses and I wear a 0 in the Minnie.


Thank you!   I just searched for reviews for both pairs and saw that the Minnie has a side zip (didn't realize that before). I'm leaning toward the Cafe Capris, which also sound like they run large, which I think means I should size down to a 4p? That is scary, especially since they are final sale.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Calling all Cece flats owners...did you guys have a break in period with these?  I have a pair of suede ones and they are the correct size, but the elastic on the sides of the toe is killing me.  It's my first time wearing them and I hope they stretch out like TB Revas do over time.  Any experience with these flats?


----------



## hellokatiegirl

renza said:


> Thank you!   I just searched for reviews for both pairs and saw that the Minnie has a side zip (didn't realize that before). I'm leaning toward the Cafe Capris, which also sound like they run large, which I think means I should size down to a 4p? That is scary, especially since they are final sale.



I tried on the Minnie last week and found that they are indeed more fitted than the Cafe Capris. I tried on my usual size in the Minnie and they fit okay, but I can see where you would be able to go down one size in these pants. 

I took a gamble ordering the Cafe Capris (final sale) in wool yesterday. I sized down and I hope they fit okay! For $49.99 I thought it was worth the risk. 

On a side note, in my search for fitted/capri pants I really like these pants from the Gap: http://www.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=57240&vid=1&pid=331528&scid=331528002 I actually ended up purchasing a pair in red because I liked the fit better than the Minnies.  

Good luck!


----------



## harlem_cutie

Dukeprincess said:


> Calling all Cece flats owners...did you guys have a break in period with these?  I have a pair of suede ones and they are the correct size, but the elastic on the sides of the toe is killing me.  It's my first time wearing them and I hope they stretch out like TB Revas do over time.  Any experience with these flats?



I have 6 pair of CeCes (both leather and suede) I had a an adjustment period with all but I've found I can wear them with no problems as long as I rub a friction stick on the parts where the elastic are.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Dukeprincess said:


> Calling all Cece flats owners...did you guys have a break in period with these? I have a pair of suede ones and they are the correct size, but the elastic on the sides of the toe is killing me. It's my first time wearing them and I hope they stretch out like TB Revas do over time. Any experience with these flats?


 
I have the studded leather cece flat and did not have any problem from day 1.


----------



## PursePrincess24

Morisa said:


> I have both tillary totes (tan and red stripe).  I posted pics in another JCrew thread if you want to see the colors and the differences:  http://forum.purseblog.com/deals-and-steals/the-j-crew-thread-529090-77.html#post21431587 and http://forum.purseblog.com/deals-and-steals/the-j-crew-thread-529090-78.html#post21439100




thanks!! i ended up ordering the tan and its arriving today! after saying the eta was 5.28 so excited!! i hope i love it as much as i do now lol i will keep you posted

edit: just realized the tillary in canvas red/blue is 99.99 and i def just bought that too! lol this is soo bad. hubby will def kill me soon. if im missing from the thread for awhile u guys will know why lol totally JK


----------



## coconut32

Can someone please help me with J. Crew fit? I've never purchased from them before and I have to order online. I am usually an XS in Gap (just to compare to a brand that is very common)...would I be a XS or S in a J. Crew top?


----------



## phiphi

coconut32 said:


> Can someone please help me with J. Crew fit? I've never purchased from them before and I have to order online. I am usually an XS in Gap (just to compare to a brand that is very common)...would I be a XS or S in a J. Crew top?



if you are a 0 or xs in gap/banana republic, i'd go with an xs in j crew too.


----------



## jesscat

Does anyone know if the Jacquard dot popover dots are blue or black? I can't tell and have yet to go into a store to check!

Link here


----------



## Dukeprincess

jesscat said:


> Does anyone know if the Jacquard dot popover dots are blue or black? I can't tell and have yet to go into a store to check!
> 
> Link here



When I saw them in store, they appeared to be a really dark navy.  I bet you could easily pass it off for black.


----------



## terps08

Does anyone have the Tillary purse in canvas?  It's on sale for $88... but I am worried about color transfer from jeans, etc.

http://www.jcrew.com/AST/DynamicAss...90~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~tillary/65532.jsp


----------



## hellokatiegirl

coconut32 said:


> Can someone please help me with J. Crew fit? I've never purchased from them before and I have to order online. I am usually an XS in Gap (just to compare to a brand that is very common)...would I be a XS or S in a J. Crew top?



J. Crew runs large in everything (tops, skirts, pants etc) in my opinion. If you are a small or extra small in the Gap I would definitely go with an extra small.


----------



## DC-Cutie

terps08 said:


> Does anyone have the Tillary purse in canvas?  It's on sale for $88... but I am worried about color transfer from jeans, etc.
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/DynamicAss...90~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~tillary/65532.jsp



I asked this question and someone posted that they will treat the bag with scotch guard.  When the tillery tote went on sale, I decided to order it since it was only $70.  I'll try scotch guarding it as well and remember not to carry it with dark colored jeans


----------



## terps08

DC-Cutie said:


> I asked this question and someone posted that they will treat the bag with scotch guard.  When the tillery tote went on sale, I decided to order it since it was only $70.  I'll try scotch guarding it as well and remember not to carry it with dark colored jeans



Ah should have searched!  I am so paranoid about color transfer. 

Thanks!


----------



## phiphi

DC-Cutie said:


> I asked this question and someone posted that they will treat the bag with scotch guard.  When the tillery tote went on sale, I decided to order it since it was only $70.  I'll try scotch guarding it as well and remember not to carry it with dark colored jeans





terps08 said:


> Ah should have searched!  I am so paranoid about color transfer.
> 
> Thanks!



congrats on the tote ladies! i hummed and hawed, but waited too long. i have to wait for another code!


----------



## phiphi

inspired by *bagfashionista*. today's OOTD with the maritime dress


----------



## wannaprada

phiphi said:
			
		

> inspired by bagfashionista. today's OOTD with the maritime dress



Love everything about this outfit phiphi!


----------



## Dukeprincess

harlem_cutie said:


> I have 6 pair of CeCes (both leather and suede) I had a an adjustment period with all but I've found I can wear them with no problems as long as I rub a friction stick on the parts where the elastic are.





AmeeLVSBags said:


> I have the studded leather cece flat and did not have any problem from day 1.



Thanks for the advice ladies.  I have them in the stretchers now, so fingers crossed!


----------



## jesscat

Dukeprincess said:


> When I saw them in store, they appeared to be a really dark navy.  I bet you could easily pass it off for black.



o thanks! I actually wanted it to be navy. haha Although I don't mind black either...!


----------



## bagfashionista

phiphi said:


> inspired by *bagfashionista*. today's OOTD with the maritime dress



hah .. you look fab, phi!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

phiphi said:


> inspired by *bagfashionista*. today's OOTD with the maritime dress



Fabulous outfit Phiphi! I love the Maritime dress with the pink blazer!


----------



## phiphi

bagfashionista said:


> hah .. you look fab, phi!



hehe! thanks sweetie!



hellokatiegirl said:


> Fabulous outfit Phiphi! I love the Maritime dress with the pink blazer!



thank you!!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Love the combo, phiphi!


----------



## DC-Cutie

phiphi said:


> inspired by *bagfashionista*. today's OOTD with the maritime dress



*Miss Phi* - I have every piece you're wearing   I told Duke, I'd try to replicate but sure it won't look as cute as you do.  Fabulous as always!!


----------



## phiphi

MichelleAntonia said:


> Love the combo, phiphi!



thank you michelle!!



DC-Cutie said:


> *Miss Phi* - I have every piece you're wearing   I told Duke, I'd try to replicate but sure it won't look as cute as you do.  Fabulous as always!!



 yay!! i love that we are twins on so many things! you will look amazeballs, lady! thank you!


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog...Chambray shirt and cardigan


----------



## jellybebe

jellybebe said:
			
		

> Has anyone tried the striped linen dolman tees? I hate it when they don't show the item being worn by a person! They are only available online for some reason.



I got this and quite like it, although the colour is a bit more orange in person.


----------



## klj

Hi!
Curious if anyone has ordered this dress and how it fits~http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_...302027598&nav_type=PRMNAV&bmUID=1334196735228

Thanks!


----------



## Karolina36

Additional 30% off sale items with code SHOPNOW!


----------



## phiphi

weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...Chambray shirt and cardigan



lovely lovely chic outfit!



Karolina36 said:


> Additional 30% off sale items with code SHOPNOW!



resistance is futile!! lol.


----------



## bagfashionista

I wish they'd have a code for regular priced items =(


Royal Paisley pencil skirt -- i got it for about $27 or thereabouts at clearance price + additional 30% off at the store


----------



## Dukeprincess

bagfashionista said:


> I wish they'd have a code for regular priced items =(
> 
> 
> Royal Paisley pencil skirt -- i got it for about $27 or thereabouts at clearance price + additional 30% off at the store



Gorgeous!  We are twins, except I don't look as great as you in this skirt.


----------



## bagfashionista

Dukeprincess said:


> Gorgeous!  We are twins, except I don't look as great as you in this skirt.




hah...highly doubtful!!

And I've already mentioned this, but I am absolutely in love with your outfit today!


----------



## Dukeprincess

bagfashionista said:


> hah...highly doubtful!!
> 
> And I've already mentioned this, but I am absolutely in love with your outfit today!



Oh I know so!  It looks great on you and I love how you styled it with the VPs. 

Thank you!  I've gotten a few double takes at the red pants, but overall everyone has been complimentary!  Guess they had to get over the shock factor!


----------



## bagfashionista

Dukeprincess said:


> Oh I know so!  It looks great on you and I love how you styled it with the VPs.
> 
> Thank you!  I've gotten a few double takes at the red pants, but overall everyone has been complimentary!  Guess they had to get over the shock factor!


hahah....that means you get to be even more "daring" in future outfits!


----------



## saira1214

Karolina36 said:


> Additional 30% off sale items with code SHOPNOW!


 Yaay! Thank you. Just ordered some stuff that I have been waiting on.


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks Phi Phi...



phiphi said:


> lovely lovely chic outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> resistance is futile!! lol.


----------



## terps08

Couldn't resist the 30% off sale items... bought the Tillary purse, the Vintage vneck shirt (obsessed with these, they are so soft and comfortable), sequin tank, vintage matchstick cords, and some sandals.  

The only thing I am kind of unsure about is the sequin tank, but it was only $14 after the discount.  Everything else I've had my eye on for a while or own it already in a different color so I know how it fits.


----------



## cascherping

Love this - very casual chic!



weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...Chambray shirt and cardigan


----------



## GingerSnap527

Anyone have the origami sheath dress in wool crepe? What do you think?


----------



## cascherping

I purchased the Teddie dress in red and the Lattice peacoat with gold buttons last night because of J.Crew's 30 percent off code. I hope both fit - I got a little excited and decided to order without having tried on either in stores. I usually am an 8 in jackets, so that should work, just hoping the Teddie dress is TTS. Fingers crossed!


----------



## phiphi

GingerSnap527 said:


> Anyone have the origami sheath dress in wool crepe? What do you think?



love it - love love!! i reviewed it too (here) i took my regular j crew sizing in it too - or pencil skirt or super 120s suit bottom sizing if you have one of those. the material holds well all day at work too.


----------



## GingerSnap527

phiphi said:


> love it - love love!! i reviewed it too (here) i took my regular j crew sizing in it too - or pencil skirt or super 120s suit bottom sizing if you have one of those. the material holds well all day at work too.


 
Looks lovely on you! I like it, but very hesitant about ordering it online. Not being able to try it on, and the no return on sale items (I'm looking at the natural color), pretty much means a no for me in terms of buying. Also, looks like it's just available online so no go...lol, but I can maybe find something similar!


----------



## phiphi

GingerSnap527 said:


> Looks lovely on you! I like it, but very hesitant about ordering it online. Not being able to try it on, and the no return on sale items (I'm looking at the natural color), pretty much means a no for me in terms of buying. Also, looks like it's just available online so no go...lol, but I can maybe find something similar!



thank you ginger!! yea, agreed - if it wasn't a final sale, i'd recommend you try it, but when you can't get a refund, it is too risky. some items i'd love to get at the prices they have but without trying them on before-hand, i will have to pass too.


----------



## lovelife001

wow thanks for sharing the code! I got some sweaters and the Fresco Peplum Sateen top I've been wanting forever!


----------



## saira1214

lovelife001 said:


> wow thanks for sharing the code! I got some sweaters and the Fresco Peplum Sateen top I've been wanting forever!


 I got the peplum top as well.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Karolina36 said:


> Additional 30% off sale items with code SHOPNOW!



Thanks for sharing the code! 



bagfashionista said:


> I wish they'd have a code for regular priced items =(
> 
> 
> Royal Paisley pencil skirt -- i got it for about $27 or thereabouts at clearance price + additional 30% off at the store



Great outfit bagfashionista! We are also skirt twins!  

I wore this skirt last Sunday for Easter. I wish I paid what you did for it!!! What a bargain!


----------



## wannaprada

Karolina36 said:
			
		

> Additional 30% off sale items with code SHOPNOW!



Thanks so much for sharing! I just ordered the Clea dress, another pair of classic cafe Capri pants this time in rustic copper and the silk pintuck blouse in neon rose. Yay!


----------



## vhdos

My obsession with the Schoolboy blazers continues....
I went in to my J Crew today and found the Schoolboy in a fiery, orangey-red color.  They agree getting the 00 in tomorrow and I'm going to pick it up.  My SA there also told me that they are getting the Schoolboy in that gorgeous, bright, kelly green color!!!!  It should be in store maybe next week.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi ladies!   Does anyone have these sandals?

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_special...294+20~~~20+17+4294966925~90~~~~~~~/64754.jsp

I've never purchased shoes from J. Crew before and I'm unsure if I should get my normal size or size up a half size.  Would appreciate any sizing advice!


----------



## fieryfashionist

I picked up a few pairs of the 4" chino shorts and love them!!  Overall, the fit is pretty decent, but I will have to get the waist taken in a bit (need to accommodate my thighs)!

Casablanca blue (with an Ella Moss top I picked up):





Neon pink (just threw it on with a white tee):





Also bought these tunics (both colors)... will be perfect for an upcoming vacation! 
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_categor...294+20~~~20+17+4294966589~90~~~~~~~/70288.jsp


----------



## bagfashionista

hellokatiegirl said:


> Thanks for sharing the code!
> 
> 
> 
> Great outfit bagfashionista! We are also skirt twins!
> 
> I wore this skirt last Sunday for Easter. I wish I paid what you did for it!!! What a bargain!



Thanks! I kept seeing that skirt at stores and kept putting it back because i know it'll get cheaper!







striped shirt was the best buy ever as i wear it so often -- bought it from the outlet.


----------



## neko-chan

Hi all, does the neon rose Blythe look like this color?


----------



## alatrop

Ordered using the 30% code a few hours ago...all from Factory (on a budget, but I got some INSANE deals!)

Here's what I snatched today:  coral v-neck tee, pink strapless dress, light blue strapless dress, pink gingham scarf, pink gingham top, floral print tunic.  After the code, not one item in my shopping bag exceeded $18!

Super excited! I have to say, in regards to the Factory items...I have 3 pairs of the "factory skimmer" pants and they are seriously amazing.


----------



## phiphi

vhdos said:


> My obsession with the Schoolboy blazers continues....
> I went in to my J Crew today and found the Schoolboy in a fiery, orangey-red color.  They agree getting the 00 in tomorrow and I'm going to pick it up.  My SA there also told me that they are getting the Schoolboy in that gorgeous, bright, kelly green color!!!!  It should be in store maybe next week.



fun!! i have the red one and adore it!! congrats!



fieryfashionist said:


> I picked up a few pairs of the 4" chino shorts and love them!!  Overall, the fit is pretty decent, but I will have to get the waist taken in a bit (need to accommodate my thighs)!
> 
> Casablanca blue (with an Ella Moss top I picked up):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neon pink (just threw it on with a white tee):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also bought these tunics (both colors)... will be perfect for an upcoming vacation!
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_categor...294+20~~~20+17+4294966589~90~~~~~~~/70288.jsp



seriously cute M!! 



bagfashionista said:


> Thanks! I kept seeing that skirt at stores and kept putting it back because i know it'll get cheaper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> striped shirt was the best buy ever as i wear it so often -- bought it from the outlet.



i absolutely loooove this look! you look amazing!



alatrop said:


> Ordered using the 30% code a few hours ago...all from Factory (on a budget, but I got some INSANE deals!)
> 
> Here's what I snatched today:  coral v-neck tee, pink strapless dress, light blue strapless dress, pink gingham scarf, pink gingham top, floral print tunic.  After the code, not one item in my shopping bag exceeded $18!
> 
> Super excited! I have to say, in regards to the Factory items...I have 3 pairs of the "factory skimmer" pants and they are seriously amazing.



wow!! what a great deal!! can't wait to see pictures when you get them!


----------



## authenticplease

I went into the store today and bought red Weatherby rainboots for 29.99, the bow jelly flats in royal and in black for 19.99 each, 3 vintage tees for 9.99 each and the black/white rhinestone link necklace for 29.99.  I was able to receive the additional 30% discount instore on top of the markdown prices.  I ended up spending around $90 for everything


----------



## burb3rrylov3r

The ourtreat code last weekend got me four awesome goodies. I got a classic merino sweater in red currant for 42--beautiful true dark red color. I got a poppy colored tank for 7 with little tuxedo pleats. The 3/4 sleeve leopard pull over sweater for 21, also merino. The last thing I got was a burnt orange sweater/sweatshirt for 13. It's out of control. Makes me wait every time I see gorgeous things at j.crew. I rather wait til sales because there has been nothing I can live without. I would say 60% of my wardrobe is j.crew.


----------



## cakegirl

I just got the featherweight cardigan and the Cecelia buckle sandals. After returning almost everything I've ordered this season, these are two keepers. The cardigan is very thin and lightweight-perfect when you need some thing over a dress in the summer. I got the sandals in burnished tan. They are a great neutral sandal and similar to some Prada I was eying.


----------



## Greentea

fieryfashionist said:


> Hi ladies!   Does anyone have these sandals?
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_special...294+20~~~20+17+4294966925~90~~~~~~~/64754.jsp
> 
> I've never purchased shoes from J. Crew before and I'm unsure if I should get my normal size or size up a half size.  Would appreciate any sizing advice!



Every shoe I've tried on has been my true size. Cute sandals!


----------



## jessdressed

alatrop said:


> Ordered using the 30% code a few hours ago...all from Factory (on a budget, but I got some INSANE deals!)
> 
> Here's what I snatched today:  coral v-neck tee, pink strapless dress, light blue strapless dress, pink gingham scarf, pink gingham top, floral print tunic.  After the code, not one item in my shopping bag exceeded $18!
> 
> Super excited! I have to say, in regards to the Factory items...I have 3 pairs of the "factory skimmer" pants and they are seriously amazing.



I had no idea you can use the code on Factory items.

eta: just tried using the code and it's not working


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^I think it ended last night at midnight


----------



## hellokatiegirl

I went shoe crazy at JCrew this weekend with their new sale! I bought the following styles: Valentina pump in Roof Top red, Evie Stripe pump, and Drea pump in Neon Peach. I also bought a pair of suede flats in pink and a cropped boucle jacket. 

My husband is always happier when I purchase Jcrew shoes as opposed to Louboutin! He says the quality is almost as good at a fraction of the price. All of the shoes I purchased are made in Italy and range from $50-100. You can't beat that!


----------



## phiphi

hellokatiegirl said:


> I went shoe crazy at JCrew this weekend with their new sale! I bought the following styles: Valentina pump in Roof Top red, Evie Stripe pump, and Drea pump in Neon Peach. I also bought a pair of suede flats in pink and a cropped boucle jacket.
> 
> *My husband is always happier when I purchase Jcrew shoes *as opposed to Louboutin! He says the quality is almost as good at a fraction of the price. All of the shoes I purchased are made in Italy and range from $50-100. You can't beat that!



loves it! LOL. may i ask how you sized in the evie stripe?


----------



## Greentea

Love the shoes!

ugh. Everything I want right now is backordered. Ugh.


----------



## bagfashionista

hellokatiegirl said:


> I went shoe crazy at JCrew this weekend with their new sale! I bought the following styles: Valentina pump in Roof Top red, Evie Stripe pump, and Drea pump in Neon Peach. I also bought a pair of suede flats in pink and a cropped boucle jacket.
> 
> My husband is always happier when I purchase Jcrew shoes as opposed to Louboutin! He says the quality is almost as good at a fraction of the price. All of the shoes I purchased are made in Italy and range from $50-100. You can't beat that!



love them all!1


----------



## hellokatiegirl

bagfashionista said:


> love them all!1



Thanks! 



phiphi said:


> loves it! LOL. may i ask how you sized in the evie stripe?



I am normally a size 7.5 in most brands, but for whatever reason in JCrew shoes I consistently order down a 1/2 size. I sized down for the Evie stripe too. I didn't think the Evie ran as large as some of Jcrew styles though. For example, the ballet flats and the Drea pump seem to run quite large in my opinion. I hope this helps!  



Greentea said:


> Love the shoes!
> 
> ugh. Everything I want right now is backordered. Ugh.



Thanks! I hope the things you want arrive soon! In my experience JCrew usually gets items which are backordered in stock much faster than they say. Good luck!


----------



## phiphi

hellokatiegirl said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I am normally a size 7.5 in most brands, but for whatever reason in JCrew shoes I consistently order down a 1/2 size. I sized down for the Evie stripe too. I didn't think the Evie ran as large as some of Jcrew styles though. For example, the ballet flats and the Drea pump seem to run quite large in my opinion. I hope this helps!



it does!! thank you! i have been so bad with the sale (a little for me, a little for the kids) that i am wondering if i should. GAH!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

phiphi said:


> it does!! thank you! i have been so bad with the sale (a little for me, a little for the kids) that i am wondering if i should. GAH!



I know what you mean! I have been making a lot of purchases with the sale too. Even though I try to resist, some of the deals are just too go to pass up! 

The Evie pumps are really great and from what I have seen they would compliment your style so well! Good luck deciding!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

My stores are having extra 30 now


----------



## phiphi

hellokatiegirl said:


> I know what you mean! I have been making a lot of purchases with the sale too. Even though I try to resist, some of the deals are just too go to pass up!
> 
> The Evie pumps are really great and from what I have seen they would compliment your style so well! Good luck deciding!



thank you hellokatiegirl!! i sure wish they would stop adding new items to the sale though. LOL.


----------



## harlem_cutie

I bought the Viv printed flats for 48.99 and a whole bunch of the skinny metallic headbands for 2.79. I went in there to get a pair of suede Ceces and a Brompton mini and got completely distracted


----------



## findingcate

harlem_cutie said:


> I bought the Viv printed flats for 48.99 and a whole bunch of the skinny metallic headbands for 2.79. I went in there to get a pair of suede Ceces and a Brompton mini and got completely distracted



If you don't mind my asking, which store had the viv flats? Were there a lot of sizes left?


----------



## harlem_cutie

findingcate said:


> If you don't mind my asking, which store had the viv flats? Were there a lot of sizes left?


 
sure. J Crew at Rockefeller Plaza. I know for sure there were a few size 7s and one size 8. I bought the only 10. I didn't see any other sizes. This is as of 2:00pm. Receipt attached in case you need it.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

phiphi said:


> thank you hellokatiegirl!! i sure wish they would stop adding new items to the sale though. LOL.



I know! I saw the email this morning about the new sale items and was like "oh no!, must resist!" 



harlem_cutie said:


> I bought the Viv printed flats for 48.99 and a whole bunch of the skinny metallic headbands for 2.79. I went in there to get a pair of suede Ceces and a Brompton mini and got completely distracted



What a great deal on the Viv flats! I also purchased the suede Ceces in pink on sale, they are great! It was not my intent to buy them, but when I saw the price I couldn't resist. As you say, it is very easy to get distracted!


----------



## findingcate

harlem_cutie said:
			
		

> sure. J Crew at Rockefeller Plaza. I know for sure there were a few size 7s and one size 8. I bought the only 10. I didn't see any other sizes. This is as of 2:00pm. Receipt attached in case you need it.



Thank you so much!


----------



## jordanjordan

Does anyone recall any % off everything ever in April or May?  I know we get a lot in winter, but I am about to stock up and I really want to get some good deals.  I can't afford to buy the stuff at FP but I feel better if it is 25% off.


----------



## BagLovingMom

^^^Good question.  I'm waiting for a code for regular-priced items.  Has anyone seen the Mezzaluna hobo  IRL? It looks gorgeous. 

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_special_shops/HandbagShop/FeaturedHandbags/PRDOVR~63662/63662.jsp


----------



## Chanel 0407

I was told they are getting a really large shipment and must clean the current stock out of the stores to make room.


----------



## alouette

Wow, lots of new additions to the website.
I'm loving the dark blue Margate satchel.
Wondering when the stores will be getting it for review.  I'd love to see it IRL.


----------



## PursePrincess24

Ugh I did MAJOR damage at the jcrew sale. Got the schoolboy blazer in cherry, neon colorblock striped top, some jewelry, cardigans. sequin tank and viv walnut flats (if the store doesnt have your size they can order it from the website in your size at the store price of $49!!) I think I'm good with shopping for awhile.... even though I'm going to the mall tn to return things. Lord help me lol


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog...Hot pink Chinos


----------



## vhdos

PursePrincess24 said:


> Ugh I did MAJOR damage at the jcrew sale. Got the schoolboy blazer in cherry, neon colorblock striped top, some jewelry, cardigans. sequin tank and viv walnut flats (if the store doesnt have your size they can order it from the website in your size at the store price of $49!!) I think I'm good with shopping for awhile.... even though I'm going to the mall tn to return things. Lord help me lol



I purchased that Schoolboy blazer too and love it.  My SA told me that it will be arriving in a bright green on Monday, so I'll be going back for that one too.
I tried on lots of cute stuff today, but didn't end up buying anything.  There was a really cute neon pink strapless dress (with pockets) that I was hoping would fit.  My normal size is a 0 or 00, but there was just not enough room in the bust.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...Hot pink Chinos



I love your shorts! Great color!  

I have been eying shorts in that neon pink color for a while at JCrew. I bought a pair of bright purple ones on the website today on sale. I love that bright, neon colors are so prevalent in stores right now, it's right up my alley!


----------



## weibaobai

Hi Hellokatiegirl~  Thank you!  The bright colors are sure eye catching....Just enjoying the trend now as who knows how long these neon colors will be in fashion for!  Hope you post some pics for us to see too! 



hellokatiegirl said:


> I love your shorts! Great color!
> 
> I have been eying shorts in that neon pink color for a while at JCrew. I bought a pair of bright purple ones on the website today on sale. I love that bright, neon colors are so prevalent in stores right now, it's right up my alley!


----------



## cascherping

Does anyone know how the Comme des Garcons t-shirt run that's on the J. Crew website? I was going to call a store for availability and it looks like it runs small, but would love a first hand experience - thank you!


----------



## BooYah

weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...Hot pink Chinos



Lovely outfit, *weibaobai*


----------



## Chanel 0407

Has anyone seen any of the Tippy Leopard sweaters in stores anymore?  I am looking for a small.


----------



## bbwmusic

Would like opinions on how the tillary tote holds up.  Does the leather scratch or stain easily?  I received it a few days ago and love it but am concerned about every day wear and tear. Thanks!


----------



## Tangerine

Chanel 0407 said:


> Has anyone seen any of the Tippy Leopard sweaters in stores anymore?  I am looking for a small.




Call the catalog and they will look for it for you in the stores. You have to pay ship but they'd prob give you the extra 30% off if it's still going on.


ETA: They didn't used to do this with sale items, but they seem to be doing it again now. I just got something this way last week. If one SA on the phones says they can't do it, try calling back and talking to someone else. Hope that helps!


----------



## Tangerine

Can anyone help me with the size of this this item? It's the colorblock striped boatneck, it's an older item and a store that isn't local has it. I'd have to order it without seeing it, but it would be final sale.







I wear an XS in the vintage cotton line comfortably, and I know J. Crew tends to run big with some items. But other XS items sometimes have tighter arms on me, so I don't know about this. How does the size run? TIA!


----------



## phiphi

Tangerine said:


> Can anyone help me with the size of this this item? It's the colorblock striped boatneck, it's an older item and a store that isn't local has it. I'd have to order it without seeing it, but it would be final sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wear an XS in the vintage cotton line comfortably, and I know J. Crew tends to run big with some items. But other XS items sometimes have tighter arms on me, so I don't know about this. How does the size run? TIA!



i have this in an XS and my typical size in jcrew tops is XS/0. i wore it on a recent blog post here - good luck!!


----------



## weibaobai

Thank you very much booyah!



BooYah said:


> Lovely outfit, *weibaobai*


----------



## renza

Tangerine said:


> Can anyone help me with the size of this this item? It's the colorblock striped boatneck, it's an older item and a store that isn't local has it. I'd have to order it without seeing it, but it would be final sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wear an XS in the vintage cotton line comfortably, and I know J. Crew tends to run big with some items. But other XS items sometimes have tighter arms on me, so I don't know about this. How does the size run? TIA!


Ooh I've been wanting this top but it sold out online ages ago! After you get yours, would you mind PM'ing me the info for the store that has them still? Thank you!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Chanel 0407 said:


> Has anyone seen any of the Tippy Leopard sweaters in stores anymore?  I am looking for a small.



I saw it yesterday at Pentagon City, it was either an XS or S, I can't remember.


----------



## DC-Cutie

renza said:


> Ooh I've been wanting this top but it sold out online ages ago! After you get yours, would you mind PM'ing me the info for the store that has them still? Thank you!



Sold out retail, but the pink and yellow are available at the outlet.


----------



## Trayler

I loaded up on shirts today... I got the plain colored and gingham perfect shirts in a bunch of colors. Now, I'd really like to get a chambray shirt. What's the fit like?
Oh, and I was able to use the teachers discount to get 15% off my total purchase.


----------



## alatrop

My Factory order came in a few days ago, I live everything!  I do have one issue...the tunic I ordered is a few inches too long, but I am going to see if I can get it hemmed.

I got 2 dresses (same style, 2 colors) that are AMAZING. They even have pockets! The v neck tee I ordered is super soft and flattering, and the gingham scarf is perfect.


----------



## Lexgal

cascherping said:


> Does anyone know how the Comme des Garcons t-shirt run that's on the J. Crew website? I was going to call a store for availability and it looks like it runs small, but would love a first hand experience - thank you!


It does run small.  I went up a size


----------



## cascherping

Thank you so much for your help! I appreciate it!


Lexgal said:


> It does run small. I went up a size


----------



## sara09

Tangerine said:
			
		

> Can anyone help me with the size of this this item? It's the colorblock striped boatneck, it's an older item and a store that isn't local has it. I'd have to order it without seeing it, but it would be final sale.
> 
> I wear an XS in the vintage cotton line comfortably, and I know J. Crew tends to run big with some items. But other XS items sometimes have tighter arms on me, so I don't know about this. How does the size run? TIA!



I have this in XS. The painter stripe tee in XS is too small for me (too tight arms especially) but I wear this tee comfortably as XS.


----------



## jellybebe

Tangerine said:
			
		

> Can anyone help me with the size of this this item? It's the colorblock striped boatneck, it's an older item and a store that isn't local has it. I'd have to order it without seeing it, but it would be final sale.
> 
> I wear an XS in the vintage cotton line comfortably, and I know J. Crew tends to run big with some items. But other XS items sometimes have tighter arms on me, so I don't know about this. How does the size run? TIA!



This is pretty true to size. If you buy the XS it should fit well, a tiny bit loose.


----------



## Charlie

Hi everyone, 

I received three different boxes the other day from the sale. Can anyone tell me if I can pack the returns in the same box? I know that there is a 7.95 charge for 2 or more items returned but I don't know if its ok to use the same box.

Thanks so much


----------



## DC-Cutie

Charlie said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I received three different boxes the other day from the sale. Can anyone tell me if I can pack the returns in the same box? I know that there is a 7.95 charge for 2 or more items returned but I don't know if its ok to use the same box.
> 
> Thanks so much



You can, but they will charge you separately for the returns. It's cheaper, IMO, to use a USPS flat rate box or envelope (if everything will fit) instead of their prepaid label.


----------



## Tangerine

phiphi said:


> i have this in an XS and my typical size in jcrew tops is XS/0. i wore it on a recent blog post here - good luck!!



Thank you and everyone else for your insight.


I decided xs would be ok


----------



## Charlie

DC-Cutie said:


> You can, but they will charge you separately for the returns. It's cheaper, IMO, to use a USPS flat rate box or envelope (if everything will fit) instead of their prepaid label.



Thank you. I will definitely do that. 

I wish I had a store near by. Online returns are a pita.


----------



## bagfashionista

maritime dress in skinny stripe...got it from the store during a stress relief shopping trip -- it was cheaper there than online

in terms of fit, it seems to fit better than the other maritime dress (black and white) -- we'll see how it does after a run through the wash.


----------



## Trayler

To owners of the Downtown Field Jacket: Does it soften up with wear? How does it generally hold up?


----------



## hellokatiegirl

renza said:


> Ooh I've been wanting this top but it sold out online ages ago! After you get yours, would you mind PM'ing me the info for the store that has them still? Thank you!



I saw this top in Pasadena Jcrew. They had a bunch of sizes there. 



bagfashionista said:


> maritime dress in skinny stripe...got it from the store during a stress relief shopping trip -- it was cheaper there than online
> 
> in terms of fit, it seems to fit better than the other maritime dress (black and white) -- we'll see how it does after a run through the wash.



Love your Maritime dress...a great purchase to "relieve stress!" 

Do these dresses tend to run small or big? I love the black and white one, but they didn't have my size and I didn't want to size up for fear that it would be too big. It looks cute on you!


----------



## bagfashionista

hellokatiegirl said:


> Love your Maritime dress...a great purchase to "relieve stress!"
> 
> Do these dresses tend to run small or big? I love the black and white one, but they didn't have my size and I didn't want to size up for fear that it would be too big. It looks cute on you!



the thick striped black and white one i felt ran a bit bigger/ wider/more sack-like than the skinny stripe one...i got both in XS. The b/w one did shrink a little bit after wash, i felt, but it mostly just got shorter. i got the "unflattering" pictures of it prior to it belted in on my blog link below if you want to see. 

This is unfortunately a case of it being better to try it on in stores!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

I went to Jcrew this weekend and was lucky enough that my local store had a ton of stuff in plenty of sizes, newly marked down. I got some great deals with the extra 30% off. I don't think I can handle any more sales from Jcrew! Please stop!

Anyway, everything I got ended up being blue and white, very nautical! 

Here's what I got: the Big-Shot circle skirt, Merriweather jacket, and Painted Rope skirt.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

bagfashionista said:


> the thick striped black and white one i felt ran a bit bigger/ wider/more sack-like than the skinny stripe one...i got both in XS. The b/w one did shrink a little bit after wash, i felt, but it mostly just got shorter. i got the "unflattering" pictures of it prior to it belted in on my blog link below if you want to see.
> 
> This is unfortunately a case of it being better to try it on in stores!



Thanks bagfashionista! 

I wish they had this at my local store, I noticed it online. As you say it is best to try it on, especially when the item is final sale! Jcrew is usually consistent with sizing imo, but occasionally it seems to run really, really big in my experience.


----------



## phiphi

bagfashionista said:


> maritime dress in skinny stripe...got it from the store during a stress relief shopping trip -- it was cheaper there than online
> 
> in terms of fit, it seems to fit better than the other maritime dress (black and white) -- we'll see how it does after a run through the wash.



i love this dress on you!! yay for retail therapy!! 



hellokatiegirl said:


> I went to Jcrew this weekend and was lucky enough that my local store had a ton of stuff in plenty of sizes, newly marked down. I got some great deals with the extra 30% off. I don't think I can handle any more sales from Jcrew! Please stop!
> 
> Anyway, everything I got ended up being blue and white, very nautical!
> 
> Here's what I got: the Big-Shot circle skirt, Merriweather jacket, and Painted Rope skirt.



i swear we have the same closet! my best friend alerted me to the big-shot circle skirt being on sale on saturday, and it is heading my way. also, i wanted to thank you for the tip on the gap cropped pants - i got them and they're super awesome!!! (wearing them with the tippi)


----------



## jlm916

Charlie said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I received three different boxes the other day from the sale. Can anyone tell me if I can pack the returns in the same box? I know that there is a 7.95 charge for 2 or more items returned but I don't know if its ok to use the same box.
> 
> Thanks so much




I use the UPS label for returns and typically have more than one order in the return box, and I've never been double charged for the return shipping fee.


----------



## bagfashionista

hellokatiegirl said:


> I went to Jcrew this weekend and was lucky enough that my local store had a ton of stuff in plenty of sizes, newly marked down. I got some great deals with the extra 30% off. I don't think I can handle any more sales from Jcrew! Please stop!
> 
> Anyway, everything I got ended up being blue and white, very nautical!
> 
> Here's what I got: the Big-Shot circle skirt, Merriweather jacket, and Painted Rope skirt.



oh my...i love all of these....MUST...STOPPPPPPPPP


----------



## Chanel 0407

Does anyone have the style # to this colorblock top?  I was also wondering about sizing on the merriweather blazer if anyone can tell me in its stretched or more structured and TTS?  I would love one.

Thanks!




Tangerine said:


> Can anyone help me with the size of this this item? It's the colorblock striped boatneck, it's an older item and a store that isn't local has it. I'd have to order it without seeing it, but it would be final sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wear an XS in the vintage cotton line comfortably, and I know J. Crew tends to run big with some items. But other XS items sometimes have tighter arms on me, so I don't know about this. How does the size run? TIA!


----------



## Chanel 0407

Wow, PHI do those pants come in any other colors?  They look amazing on you with your Tippi.  I did a nationwide search for my tippi and still waiting for the e-mail if they found it or not.  I have my fingers crossed.




phiphi said:


> i love this dress on you!! yay for retail therapy!!
> 
> 
> 
> i swear we have the same closet! my best friend alerted me to the big-shot circle skirt being on sale on saturday, and it is heading my way. also, i wanted to thank you for the tip on the gap cropped pants - i got them and they're super awesome!!! (wearing them with the tippi)


----------



## phiphi

Chanel 0407 said:


> Does anyone have the style # to this colorblock top?  I was also wondering about sizing on the merriweather blazer if anyone can tell me in its stretched or more structured and TTS?  I would love one.
> 
> Thanks!



i'll look at mine at home later and post the style #. 



Chanel 0407 said:


> Wow, PHI do those pants come in any other colors?  They look amazing on you with your Tippi.  I did a nationwide search for my tippi and still waiting for the e-mail if they found it or not.  I have my fingers crossed.



thanks chanel!! they came in white and camel too. i hope that they find you a tippi!!! xox


----------



## bagfashionista

phiphi said:


> i love this dress on you!! yay for retail therapy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i swear we have the same closet! my best friend alerted me to the big-shot circle skirt being on sale on saturday, and it is heading my way. also, i wanted to thank you for the tip on the gap cropped pants - i got them and they're super awesome!!! (wearing them with the tippi)



thanks phi -- these red pants are pants right, not jeans? love the shoes!!


----------



## fmd914

phiphi said:


> i love this dress on you!! yay for retail therapy!!
> 
> 
> 
> i swear we have the same closet! my best friend alerted me to the big-shot circle skirt being on sale on saturday, and it is heading my way. also, i wanted to thank you for the tip on the gap cropped pants - i got them and they're super awesome!!! (wearing them with the tippi)



Make that the 3 of us that share the same closet!!!!  I have those same red pants!  Bought them 3 weeks ago in red, then went back and bought the camel!!!  Now I'm looking for them in white!  

Phi - you look great!!!  I swear I'm going to start just checking your blog and wearing the same outfit that you wore the day before!  We share so many items - I may as well share your great taste!

Katie - do you have a blog?  I could then be fashionable with a backup!


----------



## Tangerine

phiphi said:


> i love this dress on you!! yay for retail therapy!!
> 
> 
> 
> i swear we have the same closet! my best friend alerted me to the big-shot circle skirt being on sale on saturday, and it is heading my way. also, i wanted to thank you for the tip on the gap cropped pants - i got them and they're super awesome!!! (wearing them with the tippi)



WOW! That combination is amazing on you... I'm totally following your blog now!

Is that tippi sweater in the XS as well? I ordered that size too, I hope its going to be ok, but we seem to have pretty similar stats. If it looks on me anything like it does on you, I'm set.


----------



## Tangerine

NVM, I just read in the post that it is!! How did I miss that?!


----------



## phiphi

Chanel 0407 said:


> Does anyone have the style # to this colorblock top?  I was also wondering about sizing on the merriweather blazer if anyone can tell me in its stretched or more structured and TTS?  I would love one.
> 
> Thanks!



it's 73911 - hope you find one!! 



bagfashionista said:


> thanks phi -- these red pants are pants right, not jeans? love the shoes!!



hi bagfashionista! right - they're not like denim. more of like a cross between the minnie and a khaki fabric.



fmd914 said:


> Make that the 3 of us that share the same closet!!!!  I have those same red pants!  Bought them 3 weeks ago in red, then went back and bought the camel!!!  Now I'm looking for them in white!
> 
> Phi - you look great!!!  I swear I'm going to start just checking your blog and wearing the same outfit that you wore the day before!  We share so many items - I may as well share your great taste!
> 
> Katie - do you have a blog?  I could then be fashionable with a backup!



yay! red pant triplets! LOL. you're hilarious! thank you for checking out my blog!



Tangerine said:


> WOW! That combination is amazing on you... I'm totally following your blog now!
> 
> Is that tippi sweater in the XS as well? I ordered that size too, I hope its going to be ok, but we seem to have pretty similar stats. If it looks on me anything like it does on you, I'm set.



aw you are SO sweet!!! thanks for visiting my blog - it means a lot to me! xox



Tangerine said:


> *NVM, I just read in the post that it is!!* How did I miss that?!



giggles!! yes, it's a xs. i totally love it - have it in a light blue as well. just so versatile. can't wait to see it on you!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Chanel 0407 said:


> Does anyone have the style # to this colorblock top?  I was also wondering about sizing on the merriweather blazer if anyone can tell me in its stretched or more structured and TTS?  I would love one.
> 
> Thanks!



I just bought the striped Merriweather jacket.  I thought it ran pretty TTS. Although you might be able to go down a size if necessary because of the stretch. I hope this helps. 



fmd914 said:


> Make that the 3 of us that share the same closet!!!!  I have those same red pants!  Bought them 3 weeks ago in red, then went back and bought the camel!!!  Now I'm looking for them in white!
> 
> Phi - you look great!!!  I swear I'm going to start just checking your blog and wearing the same outfit that you wore the day before!  We share so many items - I may as well share your great taste!
> 
> Katie - do you have a blog?  I could then be fashionable with a backup!



I guess we all share the same closet! Great minds think alike! 

No, I don't have a blog. I am so horrible with computers, I haven't entered into the 21st century yet!  I actually thought it might be fun to start one about fashion and maybe cooking my other hobby! I have found it really helpful to get inspiration from various blogs as well as sizing advice, so it would be fun to have one of my own. Maybe it would be a good summer project! 



phiphi said:


> i love this dress on you!! yay for retail therapy!!
> 
> 
> 
> i swear we have the same closet! my best friend alerted me to the big-shot circle skirt being on sale on saturday, and it is heading my way. also, i wanted to thank you for the tip on the gap cropped pants - i got them and they're super awesome!!! (wearing them with the tippi)



You're right phiphi, we are "closet twins!" I am glad you were able to order the big-shot skirt! It is so cute! I wanted it when it first came out, but I am glad I waited for the sale. I have way too many polka-dot and striped items of clothing, but the price was great so I figured why not? 

The gap cropped pants look great on you! The pairing with the tippi sweater is fabulous! I have them in red too, and I love them! I am glad they worked out for you! 



bagfashionista said:


> oh my...i love all of these....MUST...STOPPPPPPPPP



Thanks! I need to keep repeating "must stop." This should be my mantra!


----------



## Chanel 0407

Thanks Phi and Tangerine for the style # of the colorblock tee.  Just got notice my Tippi shipped.  Super excited!!!!  Now I need some Gap pants to complete the look. 



phiphi said:


> it's 73911 - hope you find one!!
> 
> 
> 
> hi bagfashionista! right - they're not like denim. more of like a cross between the minnie and a khaki fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> yay! red pant triplets! LOL. you're hilarious! thank you for checking out my blog!
> 
> 
> 
> aw you are SO sweet!!! thanks for visiting my blog - it means a lot to me! xox
> 
> 
> 
> giggles!! yes, it's a xs. i totally love it - have it in a light blue as well. just so versatile. can't wait to see it on you!


----------



## phiphi

hellokatiegirl said:


> You're right phiphi, we are "closet twins!" I am glad you were able to order the big-shot skirt! It is so cute! I wanted it when it first came out, but I am glad I waited for the sale. I have way too many polka-dot and striped items of clothing, but the price was great so I figured why not?
> 
> The gap cropped pants look great on you! The pairing with the tippi sweater is fabulous! I have them in red too, and I love them! I am glad they worked for you!



Thanks Hun! There isn't a stripe or a polka dot I will say no to, so I totally understand. Lol. Can't wait to get it. 



Chanel 0407 said:


> Thanks Phi and Tangerine for the style # of the colorblock tee.  Just got notice my Tippi shipped.  Super excited!!!!  Now I need some Gap pants to complete the look.



Woot! Pics pics pics!


----------



## Charlie

phiphi said:


> Thanks Hun! There isn't a stripe or a polka dot I will say no to, so I totally understand. Lol. Can't wait to get it.



I would have to agree with Phiphi in this one. Dots, dots, dots!!!


----------



## Charlie

jlm916 said:


> I use the UPS label for returns and typically have more than one order in the return box, and I've never been double charged for the return shipping fee.



Thanks for the info.


----------



## cascherping

I love the mix of animal print and red! And good to know about the Gap cropped pants - I haven't purchased pants from them in awhile, but those are very tempting! Do they run TTS?



phiphi said:


> i love this dress on you!! yay for retail therapy!!
> 
> 
> 
> i swear we have the same closet! my best friend alerted me to the big-shot circle skirt being on sale on saturday, and it is heading my way. also, i wanted to thank you for the tip on the gap cropped pants - i got them and they're super awesome!!! (wearing them with the tippi)


 
Absolutely love the nautical theme - and the Painted Rope skirt is fabulous! - Great find!



hellokatiegirl said:


> I went to Jcrew this weekend and was lucky enough that my local store had a ton of stuff in plenty of sizes, newly marked down. I got some great deals with the extra 30% off. I don't think I can handle any more sales from Jcrew! Please stop!
> 
> Anyway, everything I got ended up being blue and white, very nautical!
> 
> Here's what I got: the Big-Shot circle skirt, Merriweather jacket, and Painted Rope skirt.


----------



## cascherping

I absolutely love J. Crew's schoolboy blazer. I purchased the red version recently and have been wearing it _alot._ It's one of my favorite go-to work outfits


----------



## Greentea

cascherping said:


> I absolutely love J. Crew's schoolboy blazer. I purchased the red version recently and have been wearing it _alot._ It's one of my favorite go-to work outfits




FIERCE with the animal print shoe!


----------



## clcoons

cascherping, amazing! I have it in navy and herringbone... but RED is OUTSTANDING!


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog...Jcrew sweater, necklace and booties!


----------



## DC-Cutie

cascherping said:


> I absolutely love J. Crew's schoolboy blazer. I purchased the red version recently and have been wearing it _alot._ It's one of my favorite go-to work outfits





weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...Jcrew sweater, necklace and booties!


 
Looking good, Ladies 

I'm not trying to be an enabler   BUT, there were LOTS of new markdowns in-store today, plus additional 30% off 

these boots were marked $19.99 + 30% off (in green, black and navy): http://www.jcrew.com/womens_special...eprice|0~20+17+4294966925~90~~~~~~~/49029.jsp

Along with some gorgeous new pieces, like the tippi sweaters made of linen & cotton, the neon pink and mint are GORGEOUS!!

Also, the Cafe Capri in soft fuscia - the color makes the pants seem more dressy than the other colors, it's so vibrant and fun.


----------



## cascherping

OMG! Thanks so much for the head's up! I'm going to check it out right now...



DC-Cutie said:


> Looking good, Ladies
> 
> I'm not trying to be an enabler  BUT, there were LOTS of new markdowns in-store today, plus additional 30% off
> 
> these boots were marked $19.99 + 30% off (in green, black and navy): http://www.jcrew.com/womens_special...eprice|0~20+17+4294966925~90~~~~~~~/49029.jsp
> 
> Along with some gorgeous new pieces, like the tippi sweaters made of linen & cotton, the neon pink and mint are GORGEOUS!!
> 
> Also, the Cafe Capri in soft fuscia - the color makes the pants seem more dressy than the other colors, it's so vibrant and fun.


----------



## cascherping

Thank you! Ooh - I love the herringbone (it's so tempting to get another one



clcoons said:


> cascherping, amazing! I have it in navy and herringbone... but RED is OUTSTANDING!


----------



## cascherping

Thank you! I love those shoes - I wear them often.



Greentea said:


> FIERCE with the animal print shoe!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

cascherping said:


> I absolutely love J. Crew's schoolboy blazer. I purchased the red version recently and have been wearing it _alot._ It's one of my favorite go-to work outfits
> 
> confettiinherhair.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/March-26-2012-115.jpg



I love that blazer, especially in red! It looks great on you. Such a practical piece for Spring!



weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...Jcrew sweater, necklace and booties!



Cute outfit! 

I really like the skirt, even though it's not Jcrew! I love anything with stripes! 



DC-Cutie said:


> Looking good, Ladies
> 
> I'm not trying to be an enabler   BUT, there were LOTS of new markdowns in-store today, plus additional 30% off
> 
> these boots were marked $19.99 + 30% off (in green, black and navy): http://www.jcrew.com/womens_special_sizes/size512shoes/size5/PRDOVR~49029/99102484202/ENE~1+2+3+22+4294967294+20~~P_saleprice%7C0~20+17+4294966925~90~~~~~~~/49029.jsp
> 
> Along with some gorgeous new pieces, like the tippi sweaters made of linen & cotton, the neon pink and mint are GORGEOUS!!
> 
> Also, the Cafe Capri in soft fuscia - the color makes the pants seem more dressy than the other colors, it's so vibrant and fun.



Wow, Jcrew is relentless with the markdowns! (Not that I am complaining!) I really love the tippi sweater, especially in the neon colors. Thanks for the info!


----------



## cascherping

Thank you so much It is so easy to wear and is definitely getting put through some heavy wardrobe rotation.



hellokatiegirl said:


> I love that blazer, especially in red! It looks great on you. Such a practical piece for Spring!


----------



## terps08

I got this package while I was on vacation last week and didn't open it until this week, will post pics soon!


Tillary purse in canvas / ONE SIZE / FLAX	 $61.60
Drapey sequin tank / STORMY SEA	 $13.99
Vintage matchstick cord / CHARLESTON BROWN	 $13.99
Factory animal-printed capri sandals / BRONZE TORTOISE $27.65
Vintage cotton V-neck tee / RICH VIOLET	 $10.49

Great prices IMO!  The sequin tank is by FAR my favorite, fits wonderfully and the color is gorgeous.  The matchstick cords are ok, but for $14, they're great!  They do fit my legs a little oddly though.  I have too many of the vintage cotton v-necks, so I knew this one would fit and the color is so pretty.

I am returning the factory sandals - they fit differently on my two feet.  Upsetting because I really really wanted to like them.

I'm still on the fence about the Tillary purse.  The price is good, which is why I pulled the trigger.  I like the blue and white, but something about it just doesn't scream to me.  I don't know why, maybe because I am paranoid about color transfer.


----------



## weibaobai

OOOH thanks for the heads up...I might just have to get into a jcrew store today! thanks again!



DC-Cutie said:


> Looking good, Ladies
> 
> I'm not trying to be an enabler  BUT, there were LOTS of new markdowns in-store today, plus additional 30% off
> 
> these boots were marked $19.99 + 30% off (in green, black and navy): http://www.jcrew.com/womens_special...eprice|0~20+17+4294966925~90~~~~~~~/49029.jsp
> 
> Along with some gorgeous new pieces, like the tippi sweaters made of linen & cotton, the neon pink and mint are GORGEOUS!!
> 
> Also, the Cafe Capri in soft fuscia - the color makes the pants seem more dressy than the other colors, it's so vibrant and fun.


----------



## weibaobai

Hello!  Thank YOU!  I also love anything striped.  My husband says I look like a sailor. haha.




hellokatiegirl said:


> I love that blazer, especially in red! It looks great on you. Such a practical piece for Spring!
> 
> 
> 
> Cute outfit!
> 
> I really like the skirt, even though it's not Jcrew! I love anything with stripes!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, Jcrew is relentless with the markdowns! (Not that I am complaining!) I really love the tippi sweater, especially in the neon colors. Thanks for the info!


----------



## renza

I went into J.Crew today to buy a skinny belt, and I ended up scoring a Lillian Dress in Gardenshade Floral for--wait for it--$45 (after tax)!!  It was marked down to $69.99, then they applied an extra 30% off and the 15% student discount (every other J.Crew I've shopped at always refused to stack the discounts)! I am very happy with this dress. The style is a bit more mature than my usual outfits, but I have been looking for more clothing that is professional but not boring, so this fits the bill perfectly.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^My Crews have been great about stacking the discounts lately!

Today I got the black & green striped silk popover (don't see it on the site, don't remember the exact name) for $45, originally $118


----------



## chessmont

CAn anyone tell me how the Cece flats fit?  In heels I take a 10.  If the toe is pointed, I take a 10. And often, if the shoes are made in Italy I take a 10.  Sometimes in flats I take a 9.5, though.  Any suggestions on these flats?  I have normal width foot. Thanks!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

renza said:


> I went into J.Crew today to buy a skinny belt, and I ended up scoring a Lillian Dress in Gardenshade Floral for--wait for it--$45 (after tax)!!  It was marked down to $69.99, then they applied an extra 30% off and the 15% student discount (every other J.Crew I've shopped at always refused to stack the discounts)! I am very happy with this dress. The style is a bit more mature than my usual outfits, but I have been looking for more clothing that is professional but not boring, so this fits the bill perfectly.



I love the Lillian dress in Gradenshade Floral, I have it too! What a score at $45! I think I paid closer to $90 for mine. 

I also noticed last time I went to JCrew they stacked discounts, so I got the 30% off plus 15% student/teacher discount! I think it depends on the SA, if you get someone new, as opposed to a manager I think they are more likely to do it. When they were willing to do that I was so tempted to go back and get a few more things! 



chessmont said:


> CAn anyone tell me how the Cece flats fit?  In heels I take a 10.  If the toe is pointed, I take a 10. And often, if the shoes are made in Italy I take a 10.  Sometimes in flats I take a 9.5, though.  Any suggestions on these flats?  I have normal width foot. Thanks!



I bought the Cece flats in pink suede. I am normally a 7.5 in shoes, but I usually size down to a 7 in JCrew. However, for the Cece flats, they only had a 7.5 at my store and they seemed to fit fine. I think with the elastic gathering in the back they are more "flexible" in terms of sizing.


----------



## chessmont

Thanks katiegirl.  Interestingly I have to size up for any J Crew heels or pointed toes.  Or else I have become a 10 with age and hate to admit it LOL.  I used to wear a 9 year ago and went up as I got older (high arches falling?)


----------



## hellokatiegirl

I finally have some modeling pics of my some of my new purchases! The first outfit is the Jackie pullover and the Big Shot Dot skirt, the second pic is of my Merriweather jacket and Jcrew ballet flats. I love their ballet flats! I am tempted to collect all the colors!


----------



## Liellabelle

With which student cards do you get 15% off? Do international cards work as well?
TIA c:


----------



## Chanel 0407

Thanks for the modeling pic.  You look great in both outfits.  My merriweather jacket is on the way.



hellokatiegirl said:


> I finally have some modeling pics of my some of my new purchases! The first outfit is the Jackie pullover and the Big Shot Dot skirt, the second pic is of my Merriweather jacket and Jcrew ballet flats. I love their ballet flats! I am tempted to collect all the colors!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Liellabelle said:


> With which student cards do you get 15% off? Do international cards work as well?
> TIA c:



You just need a student ID from a college/university or an ID from your school as a teacher. I would think international cards work as well. 



Chanel 0407 said:


> Thanks for the modeling pic.  You look great in both outfits.  My merriweather jacket is on the way.



Thanks! You will love the Merriweather jacket!


----------



## renza

hellokatiegirl said:


> I finally have some modeling pics of my some of my new purchases! The first outfit is the Jackie pullover and the Big Shot Dot skirt, the second pic is of my Merriweather jacket and Jcrew ballet flats. I love their ballet flats! I am tempted to collect all the colors!


Very cute! I love the color combination and polka dots in the first outfit, and I love that striped jacket!


----------



## vhdos

cascherping said:


> I absolutely love J. Crew's schoolboy blazer. I purchased the red version recently and have been wearing it _alot._ It's one of my favorite go-to work outfits
> 
> confettiinherhair.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/March-26-2012-115.jpg



You look lovely  I have the same blazer and I love to pair it with a navy/white stripe tank underneath.  Seeing it with your animal print shoes gave me an idea to pair it with the shoes in my avatar.  
I, too, am obsessed with the Schoolboy blazer.  I have the classic navy, the denim, the bright red, and I just ordered the green.  I'm purchasing the white next week too.  I probably need to stop now...


----------



## MichelleAntonia

hellokatiegirl said:


> I finally have some modeling pics of my some of my new purchases! The first outfit is the Jackie pullover and the Big Shot Dot skirt, the second pic is of my Merriweather jacket and Jcrew ballet flats. I love their ballet flats! I am tempted to collect all the colors!




Love that jacket on you! I've been wanting it!

My SA told me that the 30% in store is over as of tomorrow.


----------



## phiphi

hellokatiegirl said:


> I finally have some modeling pics of my some of my new purchases! The first outfit is the Jackie pullover and the Big Shot Dot skirt, the second pic is of my Merriweather jacket and Jcrew ballet flats. I love their ballet flats! I am tempted to collect all the colors!



I love both of these outfits! You look fantastic! Which flats are you wearing, if I may ask? The color is so vibrant!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I've caught some great deals at J. Crew lately, so I thought I'd share:






Left to right:
Stripped shirt dress - in-store w/30% off it costs $14
Cafe Capri in dazzling sun - I'm normally a 6 or 8 in Cafe Capri, I went down to a 4, with a little room in the waist.  Could have been a fluke, so I'd suggest trying on a couple of sizes.
Valentina pumps - thank you to *Phi and Duke!*  I saw these on Duke in person, looking fabulous.  Then Miss Phi styled them up and I had to pull the trigger.  In-store $55
Sasha Maxidress 
Tippi Linen Sweaters
TALITHA POPOVER  - $39 in-store
Invitation Clutch - the leather is so soft, great bag for dress or casual
Strip Taffeta Mini - $24.99 in-store

Close-up of accessories:
Rundown on the Bubble Necklaces from the outlet:  These are much smaller than the retail version, cost $69 + 40% off.  IMO, I don't think they're worth the price.  The only reason I picked them up was because I have a giftcard.


----------



## burb3rrylov3r

I really like those bubble necklaces DC but just like you I wonder where the outlet is getting the impression that they can justify these high prices!? I wish I could go back in time and buy one of the originals before they became super popular because they will sell out before they get marked down now


----------



## DC-Cutie

^ yes, those were the days... 
Here is a comparison pic of the retail vs the outlet version:


----------



## hellokatiegirl

renza said:


> Very cute! I love the color combination and polka dots in the first outfit, and I love that striped jacket!



Thanks renza!



MichelleAntonia said:


> Love that jacket on you! I've been wanting it!
> 
> My SA told me that the 30% in store is over as of tomorrow.



You should get it! I didn't think it was available anymore, but I was lucky enough to find it in my store last week. It's too bad they are ending the 30% off. I bet they will have another sale soon!



phiphi said:


> I love both of these outfits! You look fantastic! Which flats are you wearing, if I may ask? The color is so vibrant!



Thanks phiphi! I am wearing the Jcrew ballet flats in Poppy. I get a lot of use out of them, they are comfy and go with everything!


----------



## Dukeprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> I've caught some great deals at J. Crew lately, so I thought I'd share:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left to right:
> Stripped shirt dress - in-store w/30% off it costs $14
> Cafe Capri in dazzling sun - I'm normally a 6 or 8 in Cafe Capri, I went down to a 4, with a little room in the waist.  Could have been a fluke, so I'd suggest trying on a couple of sizes.
> Valentina pumps - thank you to *Phi and Duke!*  I saw these on Duke in person, looking fabulous.  Then Miss Phi styled them up and I had to pull the trigger.  In-store $55
> Sasha Maxidress
> Tippi Linen Sweaters
> TALITHA POPOVER  - $39 in-store
> Invitation Clutch - the leather is so soft, great bag for dress or casual
> Strip Taffeta Mini - $24.99 in-store
> 
> Close-up of accessories:
> Rundown on the Bubble Necklaces from the outlet:  These are much smaller than the retail version, cost $69 + 40% off.  IMO, I don't think they're worth the price.  The only reason I picked them up was because I have a giftcard.


----------



## burb3rrylov3r

Black Bubble is beautiful!


----------



## Squeaky00

how much were each bracelet and were they a regular store or outlet purchase?




DC-Cutie said:


> I've caught some great deals at J. Crew lately, so I thought I'd share:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left to right:
> Stripped shirt dress - in-store w/30% off it costs $14
> Cafe Capri in dazzling sun - I'm normally a 6 or 8 in Cafe Capri, I went down to a 4, with a little room in the waist.  Could have been a fluke, so I'd suggest trying on a couple of sizes.
> Valentina pumps - thank you to *Phi and Duke!*  I saw these on Duke in person, looking fabulous.  Then Miss Phi styled them up and I had to pull the trigger.  In-store $55
> Sasha Maxidress
> Tippi Linen Sweaters
> TALITHA POPOVER  - $39 in-store
> Invitation Clutch - the leather is so soft, great bag for dress or casual
> Strip Taffeta Mini - $24.99 in-store
> 
> Close-up of accessories:
> Rundown on the Bubble Necklaces from the outlet:  These are much smaller than the retail version, cost $69 + 40% off.  IMO, I don't think they're worth the price.  The only reason I picked them up was because I have a giftcard.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Squeaky00 said:


> how much were each bracelet and were they a regular store or outlet purchase?



they were from the retail and cost $13 each.


----------



## phiphi

DC-Cutie said:


> I've caught some great deals at J. Crew lately, so I thought I'd share:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left to right:
> Stripped shirt dress - in-store w/30% off it costs $14
> Cafe Capri in dazzling sun - I'm normally a 6 or 8 in Cafe Capri, I went down to a 4, with a little room in the waist.  Could have been a fluke, so I'd suggest trying on a couple of sizes.
> Valentina pumps - thank you to *Phi and Duke!*  I saw these on Duke in person, looking fabulous.  Then Miss Phi styled them up and I had to pull the trigger.  In-store $55
> Sasha Maxidress
> Tippi Linen Sweaters
> TALITHA POPOVER  - $39 in-store
> Invitation Clutch - the leather is so soft, great bag for dress or casual
> Strip Taffeta Mini - $24.99 in-store
> 
> Close-up of accessories:
> Rundown on the Bubble Necklaces from the outlet:  These are much smaller than the retail version, cost $69 + 40% off.  IMO, I don't think they're worth the price.  The only reason I picked them up was because I have a giftcard.



LOVE everything her!! LOVE LOVE LOVE! you have amazing taste, my dear!


----------



## jtf0420

Has anyone seen the scalloped shorts in red in-store? I have been searching for them in a 0 ever since they came out, but my store never got them and they're always sold out online  http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/shorts/novelty/PRDOVR~68182/68182.jsp


----------



## phiphi

calling jcrew-fashionistas!! has anyone seen the hacking jacket in the turquoise in a 0?


----------



## yellow08

DC-Cutie said:


> I've caught some great deals at J. Crew lately, so I thought I'd share:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left to right:
> Stripped shirt dress - in-store w/30% off it costs $14
> Cafe Capri in dazzling sun - I'm normally a 6 or 8 in Cafe Capri, I went down to a 4, with a little room in the waist.  Could have been a fluke, so I'd suggest trying on a couple of sizes.
> Valentina pumps - thank you to *Phi and Duke!*  I saw these on Duke in person, looking fabulous.  Then Miss Phi styled them up and I had to pull the trigger.  In-store $55
> Sasha Maxidress
> Tippi Linen Sweaters
> TALITHA POPOVER  - $39 in-store
> Invitation Clutch - the leather is so soft, great bag for dress or casual
> Strip Taffeta Mini - $24.99 in-store
> 
> Close-up of accessories:
> Rundown on the Bubble Necklaces from the outlet:  These are much smaller than the retail version, cost $69 + 40% off.  IMO, I don't think they're worth the price.  The only reason I picked them up was because I have a giftcard.


 

Those Valentina pumps are soooooo nice, I finally decided to try them at my local B&M they were too big (only a few sizes left) but I'm kicking myself because I was in Houston last week and saw them there in my size but I didn't try them on. Now, I'm about to go call customer service!


----------



## Greentea

DC-Cutie said:


> I've caught some great deals at J. Crew lately, so I thought I'd share:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left to right:
> Stripped shirt dress - in-store w/30% off it costs $14
> Cafe Capri in dazzling sun - I'm normally a 6 or 8 in Cafe Capri, I went down to a 4, with a little room in the waist.  Could have been a fluke, so I'd suggest trying on a couple of sizes.
> Valentina pumps - thank you to *Phi and Duke!*  I saw these on Duke in person, looking fabulous.  Then Miss Phi styled them up and I had to pull the trigger.  In-store $55
> Sasha Maxidress
> Tippi Linen Sweaters
> TALITHA POPOVER  - $39 in-store
> Invitation Clutch - the leather is so soft, great bag for dress or casual
> Strip Taffeta Mini - $24.99 in-store
> 
> Close-up of accessories:
> Rundown on the Bubble Necklaces from the outlet:  These are much smaller than the retail version, cost $69 + 40% off.  IMO, I don't think they're worth the price.  The only reason I picked them up was because I have a giftcard.



Wow -nice haul! I'm obsessed with leopard shoes right now - those are amazing!


----------



## DC-Cutie

phiphi said:


> LOVE everything her!! LOVE LOVE LOVE! you have amazing taste, my dear!



Thank you 



Dukeprincess said:


>



 



yellow08 said:


> Those Valentina pumps are soooooo nice, I finally decided to try them at my local B&M they were too big (only a few sizes left) but I'm kicking myself because I was in Houston last week and saw them there in my size but I didn't try them on. Now, I'm about to go call customer service!



Did you have any luck locating them in your size?



Greentea said:


> Wow -nice haul! I'm obsessed with leopard shoes right now - those are amazing!



You gotta get them!  **sorry for enabling**


----------



## yellow08

DC-Cutie said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Did you have any luck locating them in your size?*
> 
> 
> 
> You gotta get them!  **sorry for enabling**



I called customer service and they're doing a search for me. The CS rep said I should receive an email within 24-48 hours. She also honored the 30% off secret sale currently going on now. I'm still kicking myself because I just saw my size at the Houston Galleria but I was too lazy to try them on because I was so focused on Zara and other stores I don't have in my area.


----------



## Squeaky00

do you know the item number or name of the link bracelet?



DC-Cutie said:


> I've caught some great deals at J. Crew lately, so I thought I'd share:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left to right:
> Stripped shirt dress - in-store w/30% off it costs $14
> Cafe Capri in dazzling sun - I'm normally a 6 or 8 in Cafe Capri, I went down to a 4, with a little room in the waist.  Could have been a fluke, so I'd suggest trying on a couple of sizes.
> Valentina pumps - thank you to *Phi and Duke!*  I saw these on Duke in person, looking fabulous.  Then Miss Phi styled them up and I had to pull the trigger.  In-store $55
> Sasha Maxidress
> Tippi Linen Sweaters
> TALITHA POPOVER  - $39 in-store
> Invitation Clutch - the leather is so soft, great bag for dress or casual
> Strip Taffeta Mini - $24.99 in-store
> 
> Close-up of accessories:
> Rundown on the Bubble Necklaces from the outlet:  These are much smaller than the retail version, cost $69 + 40% off.  IMO, I don't think they're worth the price.  The only reason I picked them up was because I have a giftcard.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Squeaky00 said:


> do you know the item number or name of the link bracelet?



It's the mini classic pave, $65.  I took off the tag so I don't know the style number.


----------



## vhdos

Does anyone own the Jubilee Tweed jacket?
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/blazersandouterwear/noveltyblazers/PRDOVR~61397/61397.jsp
Opinions an/or reviews on it?


----------



## Squeaky00

DC-Cutie said:


> It's the mini classic pave, $65.  I took off the tag so I don't know the style number.



thanks


----------



## DC-Cutie

vhdos said:


> Does anyone own the Jubilee Tweed jacket?
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/blazersandouterwear/noveltyblazers/PRDOVR~61397/61397.jsp
> Opinions an/or reviews on it?



I ordered this jacket, because I'm a sucker for tweed.  Love the color, the fabric and the cut. the only thing I don't like was the bracelet sleeve length, even though I find myself pushing up or rolling up my sleeves most of the time.  I'd rather have the sleeves long or 3/4 length.


----------



## jesscat

I'm looking for some skinny work pants, preferably ankle length, and am considering the cafe capris - the only thing is, I've tried on the Minnie and i look awful in them bc I have hips and am not that tall! How does the Minnie compare to the Cafe Capri? Does anyone have modeling pics?

TIA!


----------



## Greentea

jesscat said:


> I'm looking for some skinny work pants, preferably ankle length, and am considering the cafe capris - the only thing is, I've tried on the Minnie and i look awful in them bc I have hips and am not that tall! How does the Minnie compare to the Cafe Capri? Does anyone have modeling pics?
> 
> TIA!


I'm 5'3" and small but curvy. I absolutely adore the Minnie (have it in 2 colors and planning to buy 2 more.) The cafe capri also fits me but it has pockets right on the hip, which I don't love as much. with a little pump, the Minnie is so trim and I find it more flattering than the Cafe Capri. I love the side zip, so the front is really flat and makes a sleek look - that ubiquitous Audrey Hepburn look.


----------



## firstaid

This might be a weird question, but does anyone know when they replenish the "sales" stock at jcrew.com? Do they do it late at night or early in the morning? There was some stuff that I wanted that was available earlier in the day, but have disappeared.


----------



## jesscat

Greentea said:


> I'm 5'3" and small but curvy. I absolutely adore the Minnie (have it in 2 colors and planning to buy 2 more.) The cafe capri also fits me but it has pockets right on the hip, which I don't love as much. with a little pump, the Minnie is so trim and I find it more flattering than the Cafe Capri. I love the side zip, so the front is really flat and makes a sleek look - that ubiquitous Audrey Hepburn look.



Really? I tried on the purple pair (LOVE the color!) and thought I looked really "hippy"...maybe I'll go try them again! I actually do have a pair in wool, and I do wear them but just feel like they're not that flattering. 

Do you have any pics, by any chance?


----------



## Greentea

jesscat said:


> Really? I tried on the purple pair (LOVE the color!) and thought I looked really "hippy"...maybe I'll go try them again! I actually do have a pair in wool, and I do wear them but just feel like they're not that flattering.
> 
> Do you have any pics, by any chance?



Try the black! They are tight at first and then will relax just perfectly. I'll look for some pics.


----------



## jesscat

Greentea said:


> Try the black! They are tight at first and then will relax just perfectly. I'll look for some pics.



Thank you! Yeah I'll go try the black ones this weekend...I really need work pants - I wear the same J.Brand twill pants like all the time, and they're not even that "work"ish, although my office isn't super corporate anyway luckily.


----------



## DC-Cutie

jesscat said:


> I'm looking for some skinny work pants, preferably ankle length, and am considering the cafe capris - the only thing is, I've tried on the Minnie and i look awful in them bc I have hips and am not that tall! How does the Minnie compare to the Cafe Capri? Does anyone have modeling pics?
> 
> TIA!



Have you thought about the cropped skinnies from The Gap?  For people that don't like the mini or pixi, they're another option. 

The cafe Capri is more of a skinnie tailored pant, whereas the minnie is more like a thick legging.


----------



## jesscat

DC-Cutie said:


> Have you thought about the cropped skinnies from The Gap?  For people that don't like the mini or pixi, they're another option.
> 
> The cafe Capri is more of a skinnie tailored pant, whereas the minnie is more like a thick legging.



Ohhh ok, thanks for telling me about the difference in material too - didn't know that! Can't wait to go back to J.Crew and try them both on!

Will def check out Gap also, thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## sara09

Wow, love your finds! I have striped Tippi sweater in linen, which I totally love and now I am considering the neon pink one as well!  I am only wondering if the color is "uneven" as it seems in the website picture that there are white-ish shades in the sweater. However in your pic the color seems very pretty and there seem not to be very obvious different shades. 



DC-Cutie said:


> I've caught some great deals at J. Crew lately, so I thought I'd share:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left to right:
> Stripped shirt dress - in-store w/30% off it costs $14
> Cafe Capri in dazzling sun - I'm normally a 6 or 8 in Cafe Capri, I went down to a 4, with a little room in the waist.  Could have been a fluke, so I'd suggest trying on a couple of sizes.
> Valentina pumps - thank you to *Phi and Duke!*  I saw these on Duke in person, looking fabulous.  Then Miss Phi styled them up and I had to pull the trigger.  In-store $55
> Sasha Maxidress
> Tippi Linen Sweaters
> TALITHA POPOVER  - $39 in-store
> Invitation Clutch - the leather is so soft, great bag for dress or casual
> Strip Taffeta Mini - $24.99 in-store
> 
> Close-up of accessories:
> Rundown on the Bubble Necklaces from the outlet:  These are much smaller than the retail version, cost $69 + 40% off.  IMO, I don't think they're worth the price.  The only reason I picked them up was because I have a giftcard.


----------



## DC-Cutie

The neon pink is a bit white-ish, it's almost like a sun faded wash.


----------



## sara09

^Many thanks DC!


----------



## findingcate

There are a bunch of new sale items up as of this morning and today is the last day of the "secret" MUSTSHOP 30% off sale promo.


----------



## rcy

ohhhh, thanks for the heads up! just did some damage


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog...Silk Polka dot tee


----------



## Liellabelle

weibaobai said:
			
		

> Per my blog...Silk Polka dot tee



This outfit is amazing! Do you mind giving me the link to your blog? I want to see your other outfits as well c:
Tia


----------



## Dukeprincess

weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...Silk Polka dot tee



I have this blouse!  I love how you styled yours though!


----------



## roussel

Can someone tell me how the swimsuits run? I am looking at getting this one-piece with underwire 
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_categor...4+20~90~~20+17+4294967001~90~~~~~~~/59411.jsp

I normally wear 6-8 in jcrew, and I wear 34D bra.   Should I get a 6 or 8?  Thanks!


----------



## jellybebe

sara09 said:
			
		

> Wow, love your finds! I have striped Tippi sweater in linen, which I totally love and now I am considering the neon pink one as well!  I am only wondering if the color is "uneven" as it seems in the website picture that there are white-ish shades in the sweater. However in your pic the color seems very pretty and there seem not to be very obvious different shades.



Personally I didn't love the neon pink colour. I returned my linen sweater because I thought the colour just looked a bit...cheap, no offense to anyone who likes it.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

findingcate said:


> There are a bunch of new sale items up as of this morning and today is the last day of the "secret" MUSTSHOP 30% off sale promo.



Thanks for the heads up! I didn't even know this was going on. Does anyone know if they are still having the extra 30% off in store?



weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...Silk Polka dot tee



I have this shirt too! I love the hot pink sandals paired with the blue. Perfect styling!


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks Girls!! 



hellokatiegirl said:


> I have this shirt too! I love the hot pink sandals paired with the blue. Perfect styling!


 


Dukeprincess said:


> I have this blouse! I love how you styled yours though!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

While this wasn't my outfit for today, I wore this last weekend: JCrew scallop satin skirt in violet (now on sale!) with Zara top (last season). 

I also made good use of the last day of the secret sale code and purchased the Jardin skirt in Heart Throb and the Postage stamp mini in Big Apple!


----------



## Dukeprincess

hellokatiegirl said:


> While this wasn't my outfit for today, I wore this last weekend: JCrew scallop satin skirt in violet (now on sale!) with Zara top (last season).
> 
> I also made good use of the last day of the secret sale code and purchased the Jardin skirt in Heart Throb and the Postage stamp mini in Big Apple!



You look gorgeous and I love that Epi Alma!


----------



## renza

hellokatiegirl said:


> While this wasn't my outfit for today, I wore this last weekend: JCrew scallop satin skirt in violet (now on sale!) with Zara top (last season).


Very cute!

Has anyone tried the Linen Swing Sweater? I love the aqua color online, but I'm wondering if it just looks like a bit pajama top in person.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Dukeprincess said:


> You look gorgeous and I love that Epi Alma!





renza said:


> Very cute!
> 
> Has anyone tried the Linen Swing Sweater? I love the aqua color online, but I'm wondering if it just looks like a bit pajama top in person.



Thanks Dukeprincess and renza!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Is Gwyneth wearing a JCrew jacket?

i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/05/03/article-2139032-12E6698F000005DC-37_224x593.jpg

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...h-Paltrow-arrives-Los-Angeles-shiny-face.html


----------



## DC-Cutie

AmeeLVSBags said:


> Is Gwyneth wearing a JCrew jacket?
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/05/03/article-2139032-12E6698F000005DC-37_224x593.jpg
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...h-Paltrow-arrives-Los-Angeles-shiny-face.html



Yes, it's the Hacking blazer


----------



## sara09

jellybebe said:


> Personally I didn't love the neon pink colour. I returned my linen sweater because I thought the colour just looked a bit...cheap, no offense to anyone who likes it.



Thank you jellybebe too!  Based on the comments here I decided not to order the sweater as it seems it is not what I am looking for.


----------



## phiphi

hellokatiegirl said:


> While this wasn't my outfit for today, I wore this last weekend: JCrew scallop satin skirt in violet (now on sale!) with Zara top (last season).
> 
> I also made good use of the last day of the secret sale code and purchased the Jardin skirt in Heart Throb and the Postage stamp mini in Big Apple!



i love this outfit! i swear we must think so alike - i had those two items in my cart but switched out to the striped gondola..


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

DC-Cutie said:


> Yes, it's the Hacking blazer


 
She wears it very nice, imo. I wish I had grabbed this jacket in the fall, I hope they re-do this jacket again.


----------



## DC-Cutie

AmeeLVSBags said:


> She wears it very nice, imo. I wish I had grabbed this jacket in the fall, I hope they re-do this jacket again.



if you're ever browsing eBay, check for the J. Crew Lexington jacket from 07/08.  The hacking is supposed to be the '11/12 version, but the fit is a bit more boxy.  The Lexington has a more fitted silhouette.  Also, the quality of the Lexington is much better than the hacking.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

DC-Cutie said:


> if you're ever browsing eBay, check for the J. Crew Lexington jacket from 07/08. The hacking is supposed to be the '11/12 version, but the fit is a bit more boxy. The Lexington has a more fitted silhouette. Also, the quality of the Lexington is much better than the hacking.


 
Thank you for the tip and now off to ebay to fine one!!!


----------



## jesscat

hellokatiegirl said:


> While this wasn't my outfit for today, I wore this last weekend: JCrew scallop satin skirt in violet (now on sale!) with Zara top (last season).
> 
> I also made good use of the last day of the secret sale code and purchased the Jardin skirt in Heart Throb and the Postage stamp mini in Big Apple!



Love the pink shoes, too!


----------



## isabelsbell

weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...Silk Polka dot tee



I love your outfit (I also just checked out your blog. I like your posts!).


----------



## weibaobai

Hi isabelsbell~  Thank you very much!  I appreciate you checking out my blog too!



isabelsbell said:


> I love your outfit (I also just checked out your blog. I like your posts!).


----------



## weibaobai

Love the colors!  Looks great on you!



hellokatiegirl said:


> While this wasn't my outfit for today, I wore this last weekend: JCrew scallop satin skirt in violet (now on sale!) with Zara top (last season).
> 
> I also made good use of the last day of the secret sale code and purchased the Jardin skirt in Heart Throb and the Postage stamp mini in Big Apple!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

weibaobai said:


> Love the colors!  Looks great on you!





jesscat said:


> Love the pink shoes, too!



Thank you weibaobai and jesscat! 



phiphi said:


> i love this outfit! i swear we must think so alike - i had those two items in my cart but switched out to the striped gondola..



We do think alike! I almost got the striped gondola skirt but got these two items instead! We truly are closet twins!


----------



## vhdos

AmeeLVSBags said:


> She wears it very nice, imo. I wish I had grabbed this jacket in the fall, I hope they re-do this jacket again.



Also, try the Schoolboy Blazers.  They are a little shorter than the Hacking.  I just purchased my 5th Schoolboy blazer.  I have classic navy, chambray, cerise linen, white linen, and festival green linen.  I want the sunny yellow linen too, but I think I've already done too much damage:shame:


----------



## chokichoki

Hello!! Is the sizing for jcrew pants pretty consistent? I'm usually a size 4-6 & I bought a pair of Capri pants that were a size 0 ....I'm thinking of buying another pair online but I want to make sure the sizing is the same. 
Thanks!!!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

chokichoki said:


> Hello!! Is the sizing for jcrew pants pretty consistent? I'm usually a size 4-6 & I bought a pair of Capri pants that were a size 0 ....I'm thinking of buying another pair online but I want to make sure the sizing is the same.
> Thanks!!!



I think if you are buying the same style pants then yes the sizing is consistent. Certain styles seem to run fairly big. As you mentioned the Cafe Capri (in both wool and cotton) requires sizing down a size maybe two. I tried these on in store and then bought a pair online. I sized down from a 2 to a 0 in the wool Cafe Capris and the fit was perfect. Some of their other pants, such as the Minnie also seem to run big in my experience and also according to many ladies on this thread.


----------



## Eclipse4

Any thoughts on the linen schoolboy blazer? All those pretty colors in the catalog


----------



## DC-Cutie

Eclipse4 said:


> Any thoughts on the linen schoolboy blazer? All those pretty colors in the catalog



my favorite is the tipped linen http://www.jcrew.com/womens_feature...l~mode+matchallany~~~~~tipped linen/65120.jsp

followed closely by the festival green and cerise.  I love the vibrant colors.


----------



## Eclipse4

I already have the tipped wool in the grey and white combo. 

I love the neon pink and casablanca blue linen blazer.


----------



## yellow08

Eclipse4 said:


> Any thoughts on the linen schoolboy blazer? All those pretty colors in the catalog



I love them. I have one in cerise and already looking for color #2.


----------



## phiphi

hellokatiegirl said:


> Thank you weibaobai and jesscat!
> 
> We do think alike! I almost got the striped gondola skirt but got these two items instead! We truly are closet twins!



omg LOL!! that's awesome! i did want to thank you too for your advice on the evie striped pumps.. i got them and they're really cute!


----------



## jtf0420

I saw these shorts pop up on Net-A-Porter and was wondering if any has seen them in store? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ive been obsessed with them since they appeared in the look book. I know the cafe capri is available online in this print, but no sign of the shorts.


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog


----------



## hellokatiegirl

weibaobai said:


> Per my blog



Very pretty! Love the dress!



phiphi said:


> omg LOL!! that's awesome! i did want to thank you too for your advice on the evie striped pumps.. i got them and they're really cute!



The Evie striped pumps look fantastic on you phiphi! I am so glad you like them! Glad I could be helpful in encouraging the addiction!


----------



## jesscat

Greentea said:


> Try the black! They are tight at first and then will relax just perfectly. I'll look for some pics.



I finally went and tried them on today in the black, and I love them! Thanks for the suggestion! (I still loved the purple...will have to try those on again at some point!) 

I originally tried a 4 but it wrinkled weird in the area where my thigh meets my groin (for lack of a better word) - but the 2's were perfect! I just need to shorten them one inch and they'd be the perfect length. They really do look very Audrey Hepburn!

The cafe capri wasn't so flattering on me though...maybe because they had more structure than the Minnies? Anyway, just in case anyone else is comparing the 2!


----------



## Greentea

jesscat said:


> I finally went and tried them on today in the black, and I love them! Thanks for the suggestion! (I still loved the purple...will have to try those on again at some point!)
> 
> I originally tried a 4 but it wrinkled weird in the area where my thigh meets my groin (for lack of a better word) - but the 2's were perfect! I just need to shorten them one inch and they'd be the perfect length. They really do look very Audrey Hepburn!
> 
> The cafe capri wasn't so flattering on me though...maybe because they had more structure than the Minnies? Anyway, just in case anyone else is comparing the 2!



Great! I live in my black and navy pairs! All hail the Minnie!


----------



## Greentea

phiphi said:


> omg LOL!! that's awesome! i did want to thank you too for your advice on the evie striped pumps.. i got them and they're really cute!



So cute I can't stand it!


----------



## weibaobai

Thank you!!



hellokatiegirl said:


> Very pretty! Love the dress!
> 
> 
> 
> The Evie striped pumps look fantastic on you phiphi! I am so glad you like them! Glad I could be helpful in encouraging the addiction!


----------



## sara09

phiphi said:


> omg LOL!! that's awesome! i did want to thank you too for your advice on the evie striped pumps.. i got them and they're really cute!



Love your outfit! (Couldn't help also ordering that cute necklace... )


----------



## sara09

weibaobai said:


> Per my blog



That dress is so cute!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

phiphi said:


> omg LOL!! that's awesome! i did want to thank you too for your advice on the evie striped pumps.. i got them and they're really cute!



I'm dying to know what that nail polish is! You didn't list it in your blog post!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Here is my J.Crew Blythe Blouse in Bright Sun.  I'm obsessed with the Blythe Blouse!  It fits so well and the fabric is beautiful.  I have it in 3 colors and can't wait to buy more!


----------



## DC-Cutie

^ Nice!  You look lovely and the skirt is TDF!


----------



## Greentea

Jenny Lauren said:


> Here is my J.Crew Blythe Blouse in Bright Sun.  I'm obsessed with the Blythe Blouse!  It fits so well and the fabric is beautiful.  I have it in 3 colors and can't wait to buy more!



Perfection! I need one of these! I'm obsessed with these types of blouses lately.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Wearing the cafe capris in Morse Code and red Valentina pumps. (Top is Tory Burch and Blazer is Zara).


----------



## Dukeprincess

Jenny Lauren said:


> Here is my J.Crew Blythe Blouse in Bright Sun.  I'm obsessed with the Blythe Blouse!  It fits so well and the fabric is beautiful.  I have it in 3 colors and can't wait to buy more!



I love the entire outfit!  Gorgeous!


----------



## jordanjordan

vhdos said:
			
		

> Also, try the Schoolboy Blazers.  They are a little shorter than the Hacking.  I just purchased my 5th Schoolboy blazer.  I have classic navy, chambray, cerise linen, white linen, and festival green linen.  I want the sunny yellow linen too, but I think I've already done too much damage:shame:



I tried the linen one in the store, I love the green, but it seemed heavier than the wool navy schoolboy.  Have you found this to be the case?  Where I live it is routinely in the 90s (or above) for most of the summer and I need something that will breathe.  I bright home the navy wool one the other day but am thinking about taking it back because I can come up with any work appropriate "summer" outfits with it.  I just realized all my work clothes are dark and drab and I'm trying to add some color and summer texture in the mix, and the navy wool schoolboy just isn't cutting it (though I think it would be great for me in the fall).


----------



## findingcate

Dukeprincess said:


> Wearing the cafe capris in Morse Code and red Valentina pumps. (Top is Tory Burch and Blazer is Zara).
> 
> View attachment 1712048



Dukeprincess, the fit of the cafe capris is perfect on you!


----------



## jordanjordan

Dukeprincess said:
			
		

> Wearing the cafe capris in Morse Code and red Valentina pumps. (Top is Tory Burch and Blazer is Zara).



THis looks fab! It makes me want to buy those pants.


----------



## phiphi

Eclipse4 said:


> Any thoughts on the linen schoolboy blazer? All those pretty colors in the catalog



love the schoolboy - it's such a great blazer! i'd only wonder how wrinkley they'd get though given that there is linen.



DC-Cutie said:


> my favorite is the tipped linen http://www.jcrew.com/womens_feature...l~mode+matchallany~~~~~tipped linen/65120.jsp
> 
> followed closely by the festival green and cerise.  I love the vibrant colors.



drool. the colours they came out with are the best! did you find that they fit the same as the wool flannel ones?



weibaobai said:


> Per my blog



cute dress!



hellokatiegirl said:


> Very pretty! Love the dress!
> 
> The Evie striped pumps look fantastic on you phiphi! I am so glad you like them! Glad I could be helpful in encouraging the addiction!



lol. yes, we are a great bunch of shoppers and enablers.  thank you though! they're really adorable. and comfy!! 



Greentea said:


> So cute I can't stand it!



thank you greentea!! you're so sweet!! 



sara09 said:


> Love your outfit! (Couldn't help also ordering that cute necklace... )



thank you!!! oohhh..  



MichelleAntonia said:


> I'm dying to know what that nail polish is! You didn't list it in your blog post!



hi michelleantonia!! i'm wearing YSL saint tropez on my fingers and chanel riviera on toes!



Jenny Lauren said:


> Here is my J.Crew Blythe Blouse in Bright Sun.  I'm obsessed with the Blythe Blouse!  It fits so well and the fabric is beautiful.  I have it in 3 colors and can't wait to buy more!



i love this colour! and the skirt! and the shoes! agree with you too - the blythe is an amazing blouse. 



Dukeprincess said:


> Wearing the cafe capris in Morse Code and red Valentina pumps. (Top is Tory Burch and Blazer is Zara).
> 
> View attachment 1712048



you are seriously too chic for words.


----------



## DC-Cutie

phiphi said:


> love the schoolboy - it's such a great blazer! i'd only wonder how wrinkley they'd get though given that there is linen.
> 
> drool. the colours they came out with are the best! did you find that they fit the same as the wool flannel ones?



Yes, they are a bit wrinkly.  But, because I'll wear them casually, it's OK.  But the tipped linen, is a bit more dressy and for some reason doesn't seem to wrinkle as much.  I find the fit to be a little more tailed than the wool flannel, but sizing wise, I took my normal: 8


----------



## phiphi

DC-Cutie said:


> Yes, they are a bit wrinkly.  But, because I'll wear them casually, it's OK.  But the tipped linen, is a bit more dressy and for some reason doesn't seem to wrinkle as much.  I find the fit to be a little more tailed than the wool flannel, but sizing wise, I took my normal: 8



you're so amazing.  thank you!


----------



## yellow08

Jenny Lauren said:


> Here is my J.Crew Blythe Blouse in Bright Sun.  I'm obsessed with the Blythe Blouse!  It fits so well and the fabric is beautiful.  I have it in 3 colors and can't wait to buy more!





Dukeprincess said:


> Wearing the cafe capris in Morse Code and red Valentina pumps. (Top is Tory Burch and Blazer is Zara).
> 
> View attachment 1712048



Jenny Lauren, I love that yellow blythe on you! I have a slight addiction to Blythe Blouses, I'm up to about 7 or 8 :shame:
Dukeprincess, I'm loving your look-very office chic!


----------



## DC-Cutie

phiphi said:


> you're so amazing.  thank you!



Anything for you, Doll.


----------



## Eclipse4

Dukeprincess said:
			
		

> Wearing the cafe capris in Morse Code and red Valentina pumps. (Top is Tory Burch and Blazer is Zara).



Great outfit! The cafe capris look great on you. They look horrible on me. They pucker out at the pockets and make my hips look bigger.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dukeprincess said:


> Wearing the cafe capris in Morse Code and red Valentina pumps. (Top is Tory Burch and Blazer is Zara).
> 
> View attachment 1712048


----------



## DC-Cutie

Eclipse4 said:


> Great outfit! The cafe capris look great on you. They look horrible on me. They pucker out at the pockets and make my hips look bigger.



if you keep the pockets sewn, it can eliminate the pucker.


----------



## Eclipse4

FYI: The tipped linen blazer is on sale for $129 in store and the neon pink was $109.


----------



## Eclipse4

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> Here is my J.Crew Blythe Blouse in Bright Sun.  I'm obsessed with the Blythe Blouse!  It fits so well and the fabric is beautiful.  I have it in 3 colors and can't wait to buy more!



Love the Blythe blouse!


----------



## Dukeprincess

findingcate said:


> Dukeprincess, the fit of the cafe capris is perfect on you!



Thank you so much!  I was worried because I have hips, but these are really slimming. 



jordanjordan said:


> THis looks fab! It makes me want to buy those pants.



You should.  I love them.  


phiphi said:


> you are seriously too chic for words.



Just following in your footsteps hon! 



yellow08 said:


> Jenny Lauren, I love that yellow blythe on you! I have a slight addiction to Blythe Blouses, I'm up to about 7 or 8 :shame:
> Dukeprincess, I'm loving your look-very office chic!



Thank you!  



Eclipse4 said:


> Great outfit! The cafe capris look great on you. They look horrible on me. They pucker out at the pockets and make my hips look bigger.



Oh no, keep the pockets sewn, that's what I do.  


DC-Cutie said:


>



You are too kind.  I learned from the J.Crew master - YOU!


----------



## weibaobai

Thank you Sara!


sara09 said:


> That dress is so cute!


----------



## weibaobai

Love the purple shorts on you!!



phiphi said:


> omg LOL!! that's awesome! i did want to thank you too for your advice on the evie striped pumps.. i got them and they're really cute!


 
Thank YOU!  It's such the comfy dress!


phiphi said:


> cute dress!


----------



## phiphi

DC-Cutie said:


> Anything for you, Doll.







Eclipse4 said:


> FYI: The tipped linen blazer is on sale for $129 in store and the neon pink was $109.



ARGH!!!!!!!



weibaobai said:


> Love the purple shorts on you!!



thank you!!


----------



## Greentea

Dukeprincess said:


> Wearing the cafe capris in Morse Code and red Valentina pumps. (Top is Tory Burch and Blazer is Zara).
> 
> View attachment 1712048



You did it again!


----------



## burb3rrylov3r

J.crew needs to quit it with the glorious nautical items!

Are you guys seeing the maritime dress?

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/dresses/shortsleeveandlongsleeve/PRDOVR~83375/83375.jsp

Must.be.strong.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Greentea said:


> You did it again!



Thank you! You always make feel so good.


----------



## Squeaky00

what is the cheapest price you guys are getting for the blythe blouse?


----------



## renza

Jenny Lauren said:


> Here is my J.Crew Blythe Blouse in Bright Sun.  I'm obsessed with the Blythe Blouse!  It fits so well and the fabric is beautiful.  I have it in 3 colors and can't wait to buy more!


Cute outfit, and that skirt is beautiful!



Dukeprincess said:


> Wearing the cafe capris in Morse Code and red Valentina pumps. (Top is Tory Burch and Blazer is Zara).
> View attachment 1712048


Love this. The red shoes really complete the look. 



DC-Cutie said:


> Yes, they are a bit wrinkly.  But, because I'll wear them casually, it's OK.  But the tipped linen, is a bit more dressy and for some reason doesn't seem to wrinkle as much.  I find the fit to be a little more tailed than the wool flannel, but sizing wise, I took my normal: 8


Very nice! I wish the schoolboy blazer fit me better. Everyone raves about it, but I am petite and have a small chest, and it just looked boxy on me. You look great in it!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

DC-Cutie said:


> ^ Nice!  You look lovely and the skirt is TDF!





Greentea said:


> Perfection! I need one of these! I'm obsessed with these types of blouses lately.





Dukeprincess said:


> I love the entire outfit!  Gorgeous!





phiphi said:


> i love this colour! and the skirt! and the shoes! agree with you too - the blythe is an amazing blouse.





yellow08 said:


> Jenny Lauren, I love that yellow blythe on you! I have a slight addiction to Blythe Blouses, I'm up to about 7 or 8





Eclipse4 said:


> Love the Blythe blouse!



Thank you so much for the sweet words *DC Cutie*, *Greentea*, *Dukeprincess*, *Phiphi*, *Yellow08* and *Eclipse4*!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Dukeprincess said:


> Wearing the cafe capris in Morse Code and red Valentina pumps. (Top is Tory Burch and Blazer is Zara).
> 
> View attachment 1712048



*Dukeprincess*, those capris look fabulous on you and LOVE the pop of color with your shoes!



DC-Cutie said:


>



*DC Cutie*, that blazer really fits you well and love your jewellery!


----------



## ipudgybear

Dukeprincess said:


> Wearing the cafe capris in Morse Code and red Valentina pumps. (Top is Tory Burch and Blazer is Zara).
> 
> View attachment 1712048


Love the outfit! Those capris looks great on you! 



Jenny Lauren said:


> Here is my J.Crew Blythe Blouse in Bright Sun.  I'm obsessed with the Blythe Blouse!  It fits so well and the fabric is beautiful.  I have it in 3 colors and can't wait to buy more!



I've been looking for a top like the Blythe Blouse. Definitely going to check it out next time. It looks great on you!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*renza, jenny lauren, and ipudgybear!*


----------



## Dukeprincess

I got a Blythe blouse for $40 once.


----------



## yellow08

My Valentina pumps arrived today and they're too big in a US 9! I'm so bummed. I'm going to try to pad them but I really hate for my shoes to be too big


----------



## BagLovingMom

I love the cafe capris, just got 2 pairs, navy and the jade color. They are so flattering, I prefer 
The fit slightly over the Minnie pants. Also the Mezzalunna Hobo arrived. I got it for 30% off the
sale Price. It's a gorgeous bag!


----------



## Aurify

How do J Crew bathing suits fit? True to size, big, small, etc?


----------



## Greentea

Aurify said:


> How do J Crew bathing suits fit? True to size, big, small, etc?



True to size. I'm a small or xs in tees and dresses 2 in blouses and a 0 in pants and wear a small in bathing suits.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Dukeprincess said:


> Wearing the cafe capris in Morse Code and red Valentina pumps. (Top is Tory Burch and Blazer is Zara).
> 
> View attachment 1712048



Those look great on you! How tall are you? There's only one inseam length, right?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I'm looooving that yellow Blythe blouse! I have the orchid and teal from seasons past, I want that yellow! And the light purple too!


----------



## phiphi

i just wanted to share a pic the big shot polka dot skirt. i'm in love!!


----------



## Eclipse4

phiphi said:
			
		

> i just wanted to share a pic the big shot polka dot skirt. i'm in love!!



Pretty as always!


----------



## Eclipse4

DC and Duke- thanks for the tip. I might get the pants if i see them on sale.


----------



## DC-Cutie

New merchandise in stores next week (Monday or Tuesday), so be on the look out for markdowns!

*Phi* - you look wonderful and I the pop of color is just perfect!


----------



## cakegirl

Have any tried a heritage solid swimsuit in white? I am wondering if the lining is enough?


----------



## yellow08

DC-Cutie said:


> *New merchandise in stores next week (Monday or Tuesday), so be on the look out for markdowns!*


NOOOOOOOOO!!!!!
Please don't tell me this!


----------



## jordanjordan

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> New merchandise in stores next week (Monday or Tuesday), so be on the look out for markdowns!
> 
> Phi - you look wonderful and I the pop of color is just perfect!



You think the markdowns will be this weekend, or should I wait until next week to go in?  I need to stock up on some clothes for e summer.


----------



## DC-Cutie

jordanjordan said:


> You think the markdowns will be this weekend, or should I wait until next week to go in?  I need to stock up on some clothes for e summer.



I think markdowns are already taking place.  Today I went in and the Yellow Blythe shirt was marked down to $59.99!!!!
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_feature...~15~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~blythe/37871.jsp

I put it on hold, crossing fingers for additional 30% off either online or in-store.


----------



## quynh_1206

I've been waiting so long for the blythe blouse to go on sale since I refuse to pay $100 for any kinda shirt. Are there still small sizes left in all the colors?


----------



## phiphi

Eclipse4 said:


> Pretty as always!



thank you so  much eclipse!!!



DC-Cutie said:


> New merchandise in stores next week (Monday or Tuesday), so be on the look out for markdowns!
> 
> *Phi* - you look wonderful and I the pop of color is just perfect!



thank you sweet DC!! 



DC-Cutie said:


> I think markdowns are already taking place.  Today I went in and the Yellow Blythe shirt was marked down to $59.99!!!!
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_feature...~15~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~blythe/37871.jsp
> 
> I put it on hold, crossing fingers for additional 30% off either online or in-store.



omigosh!! is your dear PS there?!


----------



## DC-Cutie

phiphi said:


> omigosh!! is your dear PS there?!



she'll be there tomorrow.  But, might as well get a jump on things and email her your needs...  I mean, your wants


----------



## DC-Cutie

quynh_1206 said:


> I've been waiting so long for the blythe blouse to go on sale since I refuse to pay $100 for any kinda shirt. Are there still small sizes left in all the colors?



there were plenty of 0, 00, a few 4 & 12, no 6, 8 or 10 - in yellow.

I saw the purple, but didn't look at what sizes were available.  It was also marked down to $59.


----------



## phiphi

DC-Cutie said:


> she'll be there tomorrow.  But, might as well get a jump on things and email her your needs...  I mean, your wants



 i'm going to be making a list... lmao!


----------



## Chanel 0407

HI Phi PHi, I love it on you.  I have this skirt and got a 2 and I found it ran big so I ordered a 0.  I don't usually take a 0.  Did you find it to be a bit lose in the waist?



phiphi said:


> i just wanted to share a pic the big shot polka dot skirt. i'm in love!!


----------



## phiphi

Chanel 0407 said:


> HI Phi PHi, I love it on you.  I have this skirt and got a 2 and I found it ran big so I ordered a 0.  I don't usually take a 0.  Did you find it to be a bit lose in the waist?



Hi sweetie - yes i reviewed it too and it did run a bit big. I wouldn't have gone down to a 00 though. My friend also found it looser than the No 2 pencil skirt in comparison.


----------



## trigirl

DC-Cutie said:


> New merchandise in stores next week (Monday or Tuesday), so be on the look out for markdowns!
> 
> *Phi* - you look wonderful and I the pop of color is just perfect!




Yeah!  I am itching for new stuff since nothing has been grabbing my attention lately.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

phiphi said:


> i just wanted to share a pic the big shot polka dot skirt. i'm in love!!



I love your skirt phiphi! 

The way you styled this outfit is fabulous! I love the pink shoes with the blue dots! Gorgeous!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

DC-Cutie said:


> I think markdowns are already taking place.  Today I went in and the Yellow Blythe shirt was marked down to $59.99!!!!
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_feature/NewArrivals/shirtstops/PRDOVR~37871/99102641537/ENE~1+2+3+22+4294967294+20~~~0~15~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~blythe/37871.jsp
> 
> I put it on hold, crossing fingers for additional 30% off either online or in-store.



Yes, I saw many new markdowns yesterday on the website at least. It always strikes me as strange how the prices and sales in store vs. online are sometimes different. 

It would be great if they had an additional 30% off this weekend. I thought maybe they would have some sort of sale for Mother's Day.


----------



## quynh_1206

Are the sales much better in store?


----------



## burb3rrylov3r

quynh_1206 said:


> Are the sales much better in store?



Always! Price are lower and they have the addtl percent off sometimes


----------



## jordanjordan

I want to return something I bout 33 days ago.  Anyone think they will let me do it for store credit?  I have about 5 other things to return with other receipts as well and they all know me by name.  I totally thought I still had time left or I would have made a special trip in last week.


----------



## phiphi

hellokatiegirl said:


> I love your skirt phiphi!
> 
> The way you styled this outfit is fabulous! I love the pink shoes with the blue dots! Gorgeous!



thank you so much hellokatiegirl!!! 



hellokatiegirl said:


> Yes, I saw many new markdowns yesterday on the website at least. It always strikes me as strange how the prices and sales in store vs. online are sometimes different.
> 
> It would be great if they had an additional 30% off this weekend. I thought maybe they would have some sort of sale for Mother's Day.



it would be great (aka. dangerous) if they did more markdowns!!


----------



## Eclipse4

jordanjordan said:
			
		

> I want to return something I bout 33 days ago.  Anyone think they will let me do it for store credit?  I have about 5 other things to return with other receipts as well and they all know me by name.  I totally thought I still had time left or I would have made a special trip in last week.



I recently returned items 32 days later and the SA was very nice about it. Money went back to my debit card. No questions asked. Doesn't hurt to try!


----------



## alatrop

Yesterday I purchased the 3" chino shorts in daquiri ice (mine are brighter than the website shows...but I know they are not the 5"! odd, but I love the color) and the classic stripe perfect shirt in sunflower (which was on sale -- $39.99!).

I tried on the linen city mini in neon azalea and I loved it, but I just couldn't justify the purchase for now (although, it was on sale! I might go back to see if they still have my size).


----------



## Greentea

Anyone have one of the linen perfect shirts? Jonesing for the white one....


----------



## spylove22

Greentea said:


> Anyone have one of the linen perfect shirts? Jonesing for the white one....


 
I have the pink one and I ordered a yellow one.


----------



## Swirrly

Greentea said:
			
		

> Anyone have one of the linen perfect shirts? Jonesing for the white one....



I bought a white one


----------



## Chanel 0407

DC, I have this yellow blouse on hold too.  I really am hoping for additional 30% off too.  I found the wool Hacking but its still $179.99 so the extra % would be nice.

I like your bubble necklaces from the factory store.  I wanted the yellow one, but called my factory store and its sold out.




DC-Cutie said:


> I think markdowns are already taking place. Today I went in and the Yellow Blythe shirt was marked down to $59.99!!!!
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_feature...~15~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~blythe/37871.jsp
> 
> I put it on hold, crossing fingers for additional 30% off either online or in-store.


----------



## Dukeprincess

MichelleAntonia said:


> Those look great on you! How tall are you? There's only one inseam length, right?



I am 5'8 without shoes.  Yes, I believe it is only one inseam length.  These tend to be a bit longer than the normal colored cafe capris.  HTH!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Chanel 0407 said:


> DC, I have this yellow blouse on hold too.  I really am hoping for additional 30% off too.  I found the wool Hacking but its still $179.99 so the extra % would be nice.
> 
> I like your bubble necklaces from the factory store.  I wanted the yellow one, but called my factory store and its sold out.



Thank you.  I'm actually surprised the bubble necklace sold out. 

Hold on to your britches, there is an event coming up and the % off may help your shopping needs   I'll PM you

Please clear you PM box - thanks


----------



## Chanel 0407

DC, The PM box is clear.  Thanks!



DC-Cutie said:


> Thank you. I'm actually surprised the bubble necklace sold out.
> 
> Hold on to your britches, there is an event coming up and the % off may help your shopping needs  I'll PM you
> 
> Please clear you PM box - thanks


----------



## alatrop

I have a question about the 15% student/educator discount. I am not a teacher, but I do work in a school (I have a school ID).  Could I still take advantage of this?  Or is it strictly for teachers?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^All the SAs I know would accept it. As long as it's a school ID, it's cool.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Dukeprincess said:


> I am 5'8 without shoes.  Yes, I believe it is only one inseam length.  These tend to be a bit longer than the normal colored cafe capris.  HTH!




wow well I'm barely 5'3'' lol... they'd probably drag on me :/


----------



## cascherping

Sharing an outfit I wore this past weekend, featuring my favorite J. Crew shoes and belt:


----------



## dusty paws

does anyone know how the fanfare blazer fits? i'm thisclose to buying one on ebay since i missed out. waaaah!


----------



## alatrop

Bought 2 more pairs of shorts today, from the Factory section -- grey and neon azalea. Can't wait for them to arrive!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Check your emails, J Crew outlet sent out a coupon for 20% off $125 purchase, exp. 6/23


----------



## mishybelle

FYI, for those of you interested in the Tippi sweater in merino wool: it runs big  I had to return my usual S for a XS. We'll see how that fits...


----------



## Divealicious

Does anyone here own a Tillary bucket bag (pref the canvas striped one)? I'd really love to see a modeling pic, it looks great on the website but I can't find a pic of the bag on a real person...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Divealicious said:


> Does anyone here own a Tillary bucket bag (pref the canvas striped one)? I'd really love to see a modeling pic, it looks great on the website but I can't find a pic of the bag on a real person...



http://www.petitelittlegirl.com/

http://www.fastfoodandfastfashion.com/2012/04/nautical-stripes-and-cardinal-red.html

http://www.the-beautiful-things.com/2012/04/16/things-i-wore-twill-pants/


----------



## Divealicious

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> http://www.petitelittlegirl.com/
> 
> http://www.fastfoodandfastfashion.com/2012/04/nautical-stripes-and-cardinal-red.html
> 
> http://www.the-beautiful-things.com/2012/04/16/things-i-wore-twill-pants/



Thank you for helping me, but I think these are all the tote version. I'm looking for the bucket one with the drawstring ( http://www.polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=55777711 )


----------



## DC-Cutie

Divealicious said:


> Thank you for helping me, but I think these are all the tote version. I'm looking for the bucket one with the drawstring ( http://www.polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=55777711 )



oh, ok.. This is the bag that I've seen more than enough stock of in the stores.  I guess it wasn't a big seller.


----------



## clcoons

Ladies, I am trying to hunt down a Tillary Tote in Canvas stripe. Has anyone seen one?


----------



## findingcate

Just caught this blazer post-markdown online this morning ($129.99) - very exciting! I probably wouldn't have given it a second glance were it not for these photos and your rave reviews, DC-Cutie.

There's still size 0 available, in case anyone else is interested:
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_feature/NewArrivals/blazersandouterwear/PRDOVR~65120/99102600673/65120.jsp



DC-Cutie said:


> Yes, they are a bit wrinkly.  But, because I'll wear them casually, it's OK.  But the tipped linen, is a bit more dressy and for some reason doesn't seem to wrinkle as much.  I find the fit to be a little more tailed than the wool flannel, but sizing wise, I took my normal: 8


----------



## Chanel 0407

DC, Are you getting the yellow blythe blouse tomorrow? 



DC-Cutie said:


> Thank you. I'm actually surprised the bubble necklace sold out.
> 
> Hold on to your britches, there is an event coming up and the % off may help your shopping needs  I'll PM you
> 
> Please clear you PM box - thanks


----------



## Chanel 0407

PHI, how much did you end up getting your skirt for?  I know it was on sale, but I paid full price off the website.  I want to get my SA to adjust it.



phiphi said:


> i just wanted to share a pic the big shot polka dot skirt. i'm in love!!


----------



## phiphi

Chanel 0407 said:


> PHI, how much did you end up getting your skirt for?  I know it was on sale, but I paid full price off the website.  I want to get my SA to adjust it.



hi chanel! my skirt was around 79$ IIRC but my sister just got hers for 62$.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Chanel 0407 said:


> DC, Are you getting the yellow blythe blouse tomorrow?



No, i got it last week. Too afraid it would sell out.


----------



## amandacb1002

Now that J Crew are shipping to Aus I really want to get a pair of the Cafe Capris (cotton ones). I am usually an AUS8/US4 and only 5"1. Would i just order the Petite 4 or size down to the petite 2 as it seems most people say their sizing is quite generous. Thanks in advance.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Does anyone know how the sizing of Collection silk crepe printed popover works? Would I be able to find it in stores?

I love the shirt for the Celine vibe it has. I usually get 4 or 6 in tops but my Natasha tops are 2 and 4.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Heading to work in Madelene and Valentina Pumps.


----------



## phiphi

Dukeprincess said:


> Heading to work in Madelene and Valentina Pumps.
> 
> View attachment 1723187



i love this on you! LOVE! what a gorgeous dress. and shoes! you styled it perfectly!! i am so happy you got this!! 

my work OOTD is also a result of ms. *dukeprincess*' handiwork


----------



## DC-Cutie

oh, I see what's happening here - *Phi and Duke* being all fancy today!  Looking good girls!


----------



## terps08

Dukeprincess said:


> Heading to work in Madelene and Valentina Pumps.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1723187





phiphi said:


> i love this on you! LOVE! what a gorgeous dress. and shoes! you styled it perfectly!! i am so happy you got this!!
> 
> my work OOTD is also a result of ms. *dukeprincess*' handiwork



Very nice, ladies!


----------



## harlem_cutie

gorgeous *Dukeprincess* and *phiphi*!


----------



## surlygirl

Dukeprincess said:


> Heading to work in Madelene and Valentina Pumps.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1723187





phiphi said:


> i love this on you! LOVE! what a gorgeous dress. and shoes! you styled it perfectly!! i am so happy you got this!!
> 
> my work OOTD is also a result of ms. *dukeprincess*' handiwork



you both look gorgeous! love it.


----------



## yellow08

Dukeprincess said:


> Heading to work in Madelene and Valentina Pumps.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1723187





phiphi said:


> i love this on you! LOVE! what a gorgeous dress. and shoes! you styled it perfectly!! i am so happy you got this!!
> 
> my work OOTD is also a result of ms. *dukeprincess*' handiwork



*Office Fab!! *


----------



## saira1214

amandacb1002 said:


> Now that J Crew are shipping to Aus I really want to get a pair of the Cafe Capris (cotton ones). I am usually an AUS8/US4 and only 5"1. Would i just order the Petite 4 or size down to the petite 2 as it seems most people say their sizing is quite generous. Thanks in advance.


 
I range between size 2-6 in Jcrew and am a size 27  and 4 in most pants.  The cafe capris will stretch so I would recommend going a size down.The petite sizes are actually sized down, so if you order a petite 4 it is more like a size 2.  I am an anomoly and in Jcrew pants, I usually have to size up because I have to account for my bigger bottom half. 



AmeeLVSBags said:


> Does anyone know how the sizing of Collection silk crepe printed popover works? Would I be able to find it in stores?
> 
> I love the shirt for the Celine vibe it has. I usually get 4 or 6 in tops but my Natasha tops are 2 and 4.


 
I orderd a popover in size 2 last week, which is my regular size. I have a pear shaped/hour glass body and found it a bit big and too long, I'm 5'1 and it seemed to bunch up around my backside area.  I would say go with your regular size if you are not shaped like me.


----------



## saira1214

Does anyone have the high waisted silk wool pants? I am trying to order them in bright sun and wondered about sizing.

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_categor...challany~~~~~high waisted silk wool/68186.jsp


----------



## Dukeprincess

* P, DC, terps, harlem, surly, and yellow08!*


----------



## Greentea

DC-Cutie said:


> oh, I see what's happening here - *Phi and Duke* being all fancy today!  Looking good girls!



Ditto X 1000!

Love everything I'm seeing!


----------



## phiphi

DC-Cutie said:


> oh, I see what's happening here - *Phi and Duke* being all fancy today!  Looking good girls!



you're awesome! thank you DC!



terps08 said:


> Very nice, ladies!



thank you terps!!



harlem_cutie said:


> gorgeous *Dukeprincess* and *phiphi*!



thanks tons harlem_cutie!!



surlygirl said:


> you both look gorgeous! love it.



 thanks surly!!



yellow08 said:


> *Office Fab!! *



thank you yellow!



Greentea said:


> Ditto X 1000!
> 
> Love everything I'm seeing!



 thanks greentea!!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Dukeprincess said:


> Heading to work in Madelene and Valentina Pumps. Quote
> 
> View attachment 1723187



The Madelene dress looks great on you! I love the color! Perfect outfit for work, very cute and classic!




phiphi said:


> i love this on you! LOVE! what a gorgeous dress. and shoes! you styled it perfectly!! i am so happy you got this!!
> 
> my work OOTD is also a result of ms. *dukeprincess*' handiwork



Another stunning outfit phiphi! I love the color combination of your red skirt and turquoise necklace!


----------



## jellybebe

Has anyone bought any of the designer collab pieces such as the J Crew x Altuzarra stuff or the Pamela Love items? I have one of the striped tops from the Altuzarra collection on its way to me but was wondering about the quality. The Pamela Love items launched today but the jeans cost $340, which is a bit steep IMO.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Pamela Love is doing a Crew collab?! Where have I been!?


----------



## Eclipse4

Duke and Phi - Looking good ladies

An SA told me that there will be a 20% sale in store on regular priced items sometime next week. Hope it's true because there's a dress I've had my eye on.


----------



## phiphi

hellokatiegirl said:


> The Madelene dress looks great on you! I love the color! Perfect outfit for work, very cute and classic!
> 
> Another stunning outfit phiphi! I love the color combination of your red skirt and turquoise necklace!


 
thank you hellokatiegirl!



Eclipse4 said:


> Duke and Phi - Looking good ladies
> 
> An SA told me that there will be a 20% sale in store on regular priced items sometime next week. Hope it's true because there's a dress I've had my eye on.


 
thank you eclipse!! oh! hope so too - they have so many beautiful new arrivals!!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

jellybebe said:


> Has anyone bought any of the designer collab pieces such as the J Crew x Altuzarra stuff or the Pamela Love items? I have one of the striped tops from the Altuzarra collection on its way to me but was wondering about the quality. The Pamela Love items launched today but the jeans cost $340, which is a bit steep IMO.


 
I honestly did not love any of the pieces Altuzarra did for JCrew, they could have been just regular JCrew!! It wasn't anything special, imo. The only thing I like in the Pamela Love collection is the belt, but the price discouraged me from the purchase.


----------



## phiphi

AmeeLVSBags said:


> I honestly did not love any of the pieces Altuzarra did for JCrew, they could have been just regular JCrew!! It wasn't anything special, imo. The only thing I like in the Pamela Love collection is the belt, but the price discouraged me from the purchase.



thanks for the review, amee.. i looked at the pictures of the altuzurra on the website, but didn't love them enough for the higher price point. i doubt i'd get anything from the pamela love collection either.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you so much *hellokatiegirl and Eclipse!*


----------



## Sassys

Put the sweaters with the nail polish and everything within reach: How J Crew's store layout is designed to make you spend more 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...t-designed-make-spend-more.html#ixzz1vFxduT6R


----------



## renza

Eclipse4 said:


> An SA told me that there will be a 20% sale in store on regular priced items sometime next week. Hope it's true because there's a dress I've had my eye on.


That would be awesome! I hope it's true!



Sassys said:


> Put the sweaters with the nail polish and everything within reach: How J Crew's store layout is designed to make you spend more
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...t-designed-make-spend-more.html#ixzz1vFxduT6R


While I think it makes the store look more interesting, I personally hate when things are mixed together. I prefer shopping online, and if I'm in a store, I want to run in, immediately find what I'm looking for (I typically don't like browsing and lingering for a long time), pay and leave. 
When I wanted a black skinny belt I saw in the catalog, it took me 15 minutes of circling the store to figure out that they didn't even have it, because their belts were randomly hung and basically hidden on racks of other clothing.


----------



## jellybebe

renza said:
			
		

> That would be awesome! I hope it's true!
> 
> While I think it makes the store look more interesting, I personally hate when things are mixed together. I prefer shopping online, and if I'm in a store, I want to run in, immediately find what I'm looking for (I typically don't like browsing and lingering for a long time), pay and leave.
> When I wanted a black skinny belt I saw in the catalog, it took me 15 minutes of circling the store to figure out that they didn't even have it, because their belts were randomly hung and basically hidden on racks of other clothing.



Same here! It's often too overwhelming for me to shop in stores now because I can't find any of the things I want!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Eclipse4 said:


> Duke and Phi - Looking good ladies
> 
> An SA told me that there will be a 20% sale in store on regular priced items sometime next week. Hope it's true because there's a dress I've had my eye on.



This would be great! Thanks for sharing.

It seems like Jcrew is long overdue for an extra something off! I have been lusting after some sale items and I am patiently waiting for an additional sale. I just hope the items don't sell out in the meantime. 



Sassys said:


> Put the sweaters with the nail polish and everything within reach: How J Crew's store layout is designed to make you spend more
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...t-designed-make-spend-more.html#ixzz1vFxduT6R



Thanks for sharing this sassy. The article was very interesting, although I feel like many stores now adopt this type of layout. 

I also agree with renza that it is confusing to have things in random places throughout the store, and this may actually detract from people purchasing things due to frustration.

I also try to avoid purchasing full price items, especially at Jcrew, because I know most items will be drastically reduced. Therefore, when I walk into the store I bypass the front of the store and head straight to the back where all the deals are!


----------



## alatrop

hellokatiegirl said:


> I also try to avoid purchasing full price items, especially at Jcrew, because I know most items will be drastically reduced. Therefore, when I walk into the store I bypass the front of the store and head straight to the back where all the deals are!



Same! I have also had really good luck/experiences with Factory pieces, so I kind of do a mix of everything.

Here's a picture of my shorts that came in yesterday!

The pink ones are super bright, perfect for summer!  They were only $24.50 a pair, and I was in desperate need of some new shorts so I could not pass them up.

I am DONE buying clothes for awhile now -- anything I want i'm going to just put on my birthday/Christmas lists.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

alatrop said:


> Same! I have also had really good luck/experiences with Factory pieces, so I kind of do a mix of everything.
> 
> Here's a picture of my shorts that came in yesterday!
> 
> The pink ones are super bright, perfect for summer!  They were only $24.50 a pair, and I was in desperate need of some new shorts so I could not pass them up.
> 
> I am DONE buying clothes for awhile now -- anything I want i'm going to just put on my birthday/Christmas lists.



I should be done buying clothes too! Last week I came home and a section of my closet broke! My husband said this is a sign that I need to stop buying clothes! Especially from Jcrew. Last time we were in Jcrew he asked, "Is there anything in here you don't have yet?" I know I probably should stop, but they keep coming out with such great stuff, especially this season. When it goes on sale it's too hard to resist! 

BTW I love your pink shorts, great color!


----------



## Chanel 0407

Wow, you look fab once again.  Can you share the style # of this skirt?  I would like to try to find one.  I don't own a red skirt yet and if it fits like # 2 pencil I need to get a 2.  I saw in my store but they only had a 0.



phiphi said:


> i love this on you! LOVE! what a gorgeous dress. and shoes! you styled it perfectly!! i am so happy you got this!!
> 
> my work OOTD is also a result of ms. *dukeprincess*' handiwork


----------



## boxermomof2

Chanel 0407 said:


> Wow, you look fab once again.  Can you share the style # of this skirt?  I would like to try to find one.  I don't own a red skirt yet and if it fits like # 2 pencil I need to get a 2.  I saw in my store but they only had a 0.



Does the no 2 pencil skirt run large? I'm looking at the green sequin skirt and I'm not sure which size to order. My true size is a US size 4.


----------



## boxermomof2

What do you all think of this look for a June wedding? 







Or should I buy this skirt?  Can you give me an idea what I could wear with this?


----------



## Chanel 0407

IMO I think it runs TTS.  I would stick with a 4.



boxermomof2 said:


> Does the no 2 pencil skirt run large? I'm looking at the green sequin skirt and I'm not sure which size to order. My true size is a US size 4.


----------



## jordanjordan

boxermomof2 said:
			
		

> Does the no 2 pencil skirt run large? I'm looking at the green sequin skirt and I'm not sure which size to order. My true size is a US size 4.



It runs TtS for JCrew, but large for anywhere else. I'd get the 2.


----------



## boxermomof2

jordanjordan said:


> It runs TtS for JCrew, but large for anywhere else. I'd get the 2.



Thanks!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

boxermomof2 said:


> What do you all think of this look for a June wedding?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or should I buy this skirt?  Can you give me an idea what I could wear with this?




I am IN LOVE with that lime green skirt! Do it! Especially if it's not a super-duper formal wedding. And if it's outdoor.. that's perfect!


----------



## boxermomof2

MichelleAntonia said:


> I am IN LOVE with that lime green skirt! Do it! Especially if it's not a super-duper formal wedding. And if it's outdoor.. that's perfect!



Thanks! Yes, it's not a formal wedding. The bride let the bridesmaids choose their own dresses. They are all wearing black tea length dresses, everyone in a different dress.

What color shoes? 
Would nude work?

I have nude Bianca's jazzy leather (slight shine) and nude Brian atwood patent leather.

Would either work? Or should I wear a different color?

I want to accessorize with turquoise. I really like the turquoise and green together.


----------



## phiphi

alatrop said:


> Same! I have also had really good luck/experiences with Factory pieces, so I kind of do a mix of everything.
> 
> Here's a picture of my shorts that came in yesterday!
> 
> The pink ones are super bright, perfect for summer!  They were only $24.50 a pair, and I was in desperate need of some new shorts so I could not pass them up.
> 
> I am DONE buying clothes for awhile now -- anything I want i'm going to just put on my birthday/Christmas lists.



great colours and what great prices!! i should technically be done. technically... 



Chanel 0407 said:


> Wow, you look fab once again.  Can you share the style # of this skirt?  I would like to try to find one.  I don't own a red skirt yet and if it fits like # 2 pencil I need to get a 2.  I saw in my store but they only had a 0.



thank you chanel! for sure - i will check and let you know when i get home. xox



boxermomof2 said:


> What do you all think of this look for a June wedding?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or should I buy this skirt?  Can you give me an idea what I could wear with this?





boxermomof2 said:


> Thanks! Yes, it's not a formal wedding. The bride let the bridesmaids choose their own dresses. They are all wearing black tea length dresses, everyone in a different dress.
> 
> What color shoes?
> Would nude work?
> 
> I have nude Bianca's jazzy leather (slight shine) and nude Brian atwood patent leather.
> 
> Would either work? Or should I wear a different color?
> 
> I want to accessorize with turquoise. I really like the turquoise and green together.



i love this skirt!! i'd let the skirt do the talking, with neutrals for the top and shoes. accessorizing with turquoise sounds amazing too. the jazzy leather and atwoods sound great - whichever one you're most comfy in would work great. are the atwoods the maniacs? i would be inclined to go with the biancas only because the profile is more delicate looking than the maniacs. hope to see pictures of the outfit here!!


----------



## boxermomof2

phiphi said:


> i love this skirt!! i'd let the skirt do the talking, with neutrals for the top and shoes. accessorizing with turquoise sounds amazing too. the jazzy leather and atwoods sound great - whichever one you're most comfy in would work great. are the atwoods the maniacs? i would be inclined to go with the biancas only because the profile is more delicate looking than the maniacs. hope to see pictures of the outfit here!!



Thanks for your input! I love your style. I wish I could give you my credit card and have you put my outfit together.
I ordered the skirt. I looked in my wardrobe and realized I have a lot to wear with the skirt. I have a pink Zara blazer, a turquoise j crew blazer, jean jacket, and a white fantasy blazer. 
I think for the wedding I'll wear a silk blouse. 

Yes, my nude Brian Atwood are the maniac. I love my nude Bianca's more.


----------



## Greentea

boxermomof2 said:


> What do you all think of this look for a June wedding?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or should I buy this skirt?  Can you give me an idea what I could wear with this?



Yes yes yes!!! With a fab clutch and nude pumps. Love it to pieces!


----------



## phiphi

boxermomof2 said:


> Thanks for your input! *I love your style. I **wish I could give you my credit card and have you put my outfit together.*
> I ordered the skirt. I looked in my wardrobe and realized I have a lot to wear with the skirt. I have a pink Zara blazer, a turquoise j crew blazer, jean jacket, and a white fantasy blazer.
> I think for the wedding I'll wear a silk blouse.
> 
> Yes, my nude Brian Atwood are the maniac. I love my nude Bianca's more.



you are so sweet boxermom!!  you know, i've had people ask me to do that before, but so far, have only styled my best friend.  your list of things to wear with the skirt all sound gorgeous! you don't need me!!  i'd go with the biancas!


----------



## phiphi

j crew reigns with gingham! i hope you all had a great weekend!


----------



## ncch

phiphi said:
			
		

> j crew reigns with gingham! i hope you all had a great weekend!



Love your shoes!  Are they Kate spade by any chance?

Has anyone had any experience with the Martina suede wedges / Malta midheel sandals?  I would like to k ow if they run true to size and whether or not they are comfy.  Thanks!


----------



## phiphi

Chanel 0407 said:


> Wow, you look fab once again.  Can you share the style # of this skirt?  I would like to try to find one.  I don't own a red skirt yet and if it fits like # 2 pencil I need to get a 2.  I saw in my store but they only had a 0.



hi chanel! the skirt style # is 69832. happy hunting!!! 



ncch said:


> Love your shoes!  Are they Kate spade by any chance?
> 
> Has anyone had any experience with the Martina suede wedges / Malta midheel sandals?  I would like to k ow if they run true to size and whether or not they are comfy.  Thanks!



thank you ncch!! they're valentinos, but i think i know the kate spades you are talking about. totally adorable!! 

i haven't tried on these shoes, but hopefully one of the crew experts here will be able to help you out!!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

ncch said:


> Love your shoes! Are they Kate spade by any chance?
> 
> Has anyone had any experience with the Martina suede wedges / Malta midheel sandals? I would like to k ow if they run true to size and whether or not they are comfy. Thanks!


 
I have the Martina wedges in black, bought them in January and have been wearing them almost everyday. They are my work shoes, the suede has held up very well, the shoe itself is very comfortable. I used to get shoes from Jcrew in 6 or 6.5, my last flats from Jcrew cece flats, were 6.5 but I had to size up to 7 for Martina wedges. I was worried that after wear it would stretch out and slip out, but so far it has not happened yet.


----------



## ncch

phiphi said:
			
		

> hi chanel! the skirt style # is 69832. happy hunting!!!
> 
> thank you ncch!! they're valentinos, but i think i know the kate spades you are talking about. totally adorable!!
> 
> i haven't tried on these shoes, but hopefully one of the crew experts here will be able to help you out!!



Ooh valentinos!  They look fab on you!


----------



## ncch

AmeeLVSBags said:
			
		

> I have the Martina wedges in black, bought them in January and have been wearing them almost everyday. They are my work shoes, the suede has held up very well, the shoe itself is very comfortable. I used to get shoes from Jcrew in 6 or 6.5, my last flats from Jcrew cece flats, were 6.5 but I had to size up to 7 for Martina wedges. I was worried that after wear it would stretch out and slip out, but so far it has not happened yet.



Thanks so much for the review!  I need a comfy pair that'll give me a little bit of height and these look like they might be it!  Now I just need to pick a color.. I'm so tempted to get the red pair, I love red shoes on other people and I have a ton of black shoes already. not sure I could pull them off though!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

ncch said:


> Thanks so much for the review! I need a comfy pair that'll give me a little bit of height and these look like they might be it! Now I just need to pick a color.. I'm so tempted to get the red pair, I love red shoes on other people and I have a ton of black shoes already. not sure I could pull them off though!


 
Isn't the red/orange on sale right now? I love mine so much that I would like to get a second pair, but most likey the grey one for summer. I work in a conservative office and can't do the red, otherwise the price is good for a high quality/italian made shoes.


----------



## phiphi

AmeeLVSBags said:


> I have the Martina wedges in black, bought them in January and have been wearing them almost everyday. They are my work shoes, the suede has held up very well, the shoe itself is very comfortable. I used to get shoes from Jcrew in 6 or 6.5, my last flats from Jcrew cece flats, were 6.5 but I had to size up to 7 for Martina wedges. I was worried that after wear it would stretch out and slip out, but so far it has not happened yet.





AmeeLVSBags said:


> Isn't the red/orange on sale right now? I love mine so much that I would like to get a second pair, but most likey the grey one for summer. I work in a conservative office and can't do the red, otherwise the price is good for a high quality/italian made shoes.



thanks for the review amee! are you usually a 6.5 US, for reference? if i'm a US 7.5, would i be better off going to the 8? (you said sale..)


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

phiphi said:


> thanks for the review amee! are you usually a 6.5 US, for reference? if i'm a US 7.5, would i be better off going to the 8? (you said sale..)


 
Yes, I am a 6.5 and had to go up .5 size on these.  I am glad that I could try them on in the store before purchase. The 6.5 was very short in length. You should be good with 8.


----------



## ncch

Ooh they have them in grey??  Might have to go check em out.. Yup reds are on sale!  

I'm a 7.5 usually too so the 8 would be a good fit?


----------



## Chanel 0407

Wow you change your toe nail polish again.  Amazing.   I love your Valentinos with this outfit. 




phiphi said:


> j crew reigns with gingham! i hope you all had a great weekend!


----------



## phiphi

Chanel 0407 said:


> Wow you change your toe nail polish again.  Amazing.   I love your Valentinos with this outfit.



thank you dear! yea, i have nail polish ADD. lol. :giggles:


----------



## Jujuma

boxermomof2 said:
			
		

> Thanks for your input! I love your style. I wish I could give you my credit card and have you put my outfit together.
> I ordered the skirt. I looked in my wardrobe and realized I have a lot to wear with the skirt. I have a pink Zara blazer, a turquoise j crew blazer, jean jacket, and a white fantasy blazer.
> I think for the wedding I'll wear a silk blouse.
> 
> Yes, my nude Brian Atwood are the maniac. I love my nude Bianca's more.



You have to post pics of the skirt when it comes, sequins are my weakness! I have a collection of skirts and tops, mainly tanks. Will prob get the blue tank with white anchor, so cute. I love wearing a sequin skirt, white tank and flip flops out to dinner in the summer. My husband just shakes his head, in his khaki shorts and polo. I did get him in leather slides. That green is so great. Post pics plz.


----------



## Sparklybags

One of my first J Crew purchases, chambray shirt


----------



## phiphi

AmeeLVSBags said:


> Yes, I am a 6.5 and had to go up .5 size on these.  I am glad that I could try them on in the store before purchase. The 6.5 was very short in length. You should be good with 8.



thank you for the sizing tips!! 



Sparklybags said:


> One of my first J Crew purchases, chambray shirt



a total classic. love how you styled it!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

So cute!!!



sheanabelle said:


> my new favorite thread!
> 
> i bought this coat yesterday, and the blazer in gray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's a pic of a perfect tank, merino cardi and locket necklace, all jcrew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's a coat from them last winter that I love.


----------



## Jahpson

Does anyone have this skirt? how does sizing run?


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog...really old jcrew shirt, but I love the silhouette so much!  I wished I had bought it in all the colors!


----------



## Greentea

Sparklybags said:


> One of my first J Crew purchases, chambray shirt



Love your styling here! Will definitely try something similar. Bravo!


----------



## Sparklybags

Greentea said:


> Love your styling here! Will definitely try something similar. Bravo!





phiphi said:


> a total classic. love how you styled it!



Thank you ladies


----------



## cjy

Sparklybags said:


> One of my first J Crew purchases, chambray shirt


 LOVE this look!


----------



## Eclipse4

30% off spring sale with code loveit.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Sparklybags said:


> One of my first J Crew purchases, chambray shirt



Really love the styling of your outfit!


----------



## Sparklybags

Dukeprincess said:


> Really love the styling of your outfit!






cjy said:


> LOVE this look!



Thank you both


----------



## spylove22

I was really hoping for a regular piced items code but once again a code on sales!! I'm so disappointed, I've been waiting forever, I wanted to get some blazers. BTW, if anyone wants to give me their opinion on the schoolboy blazers, which ones do you prefer, linen or herringbone?


----------



## DC-Cutie

New color Blythe marked - Royal Blue, $59

Also, the Lux Silk crepe blouse in sand dune, $119

Classic leather ballet flat - in soft fuchsia $69 (http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/shoes/ballets/PRDOVR~36243/36243.jsp).  Still full price online

stores are honoring online 30% off discount


----------



## LVjudy

DC-Cutie said:


> New color Blythe marked - Royal Blue, $59
> 
> Also, the Lux Silk crepe blouse in sand dune, $119
> 
> Classic leather ballet flat - in soft fuchsia $69 (http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/shoes/ballets/PRDOVR~36243/36243.jsp).  Still full price online
> 
> stores are honoring online 30% off discount



is the bright sun Blythe on sale?  i thought i saw a post mentioning a yellow on sale was but I've been stalking it online & it doesn't seem to be marked down.  I've developed a slight Blythe addiction & need that blouse in my life.


----------



## DC-Cutie

LVjudy said:


> is the bright sun Blythe on sale?  i thought i saw a post mentioning a yellow on sale was but I've been stalking it online & it doesn't seem to be marked down.  I've developed a slight Blythe addiction & need that blouse in my life.



Girl!!!  you need to call me when you need something - I gotcha back   It's not on sale online though.  In-store it seems to be sold out or in 00, 0 sizes.


----------



## LVjudy

DC-Cutie said:


> Girl!!!  you need to call me when you need something - I gotcha back   It's not on sale online though.  In-store it seems to be sold out or in 00, 0 sizes.



dang, dang, dang *shakes fist* i kept refreshing the sale page this morning waiting for the site to refresh & was quite displeased when that wonderful bright sun did not show marked down *insert small tear*  

i did get a schoolboy blazer in seersucker though, yay me!


----------



## renza

DC-Cutie said:


> stores are honoring online 30% off discount


Are you kidding me? I just bought a skirt on sale today and didn't ask about the 30% off. I got an extra 15% student discount, at least.


----------



## phiphi

DC-Cutie said:


> New color Blythe marked - Royal Blue, $59
> 
> Also, the Lux Silk crepe blouse in sand dune, $119
> 
> Classic leather ballet flat - in soft fuchsia $69 (http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/shoes/ballets/PRDOVR~36243/36243.jsp).  Still full price online
> 
> stores are honoring online 30% off discount



DC, how would you suggest sizing on the flats? and do i need another blythe blouse? i think i'm emailing our friendly neighbourhood PS again today.


----------



## DC-Cutie

phiphi said:


> DC, how would you suggest sizing on the flats? and do i need another blythe blouse? i think i'm emailing our friendly neighbourhood PS again today.



I took an 8.5 in the flats, normally I'm an 8.5 or 9.  The leather is super soft, so they will stretch.  I was telling Duke, these are so much more comfortable than the CeCe flats.

Also, online other colors are on sale, but in the store the other colors are on promo.  So, the 30% off will apply 

and yes, you need another Blyth   How do you like it in Yellow?


----------



## phiphi

DC-Cutie said:


> I took an 8.5 in the flats, normally I'm an 8.5 or 9.  The leather is super soft, so they will stretch.  I was telling Duke, these are so much more comfortable than the CeCe flats.
> 
> Also, online other colors are on sale, but in the store the other colors are on promo.  So, the 30% off will apply
> 
> and yes, you need another Blyth   How do you like it in Yellow?



thank you DC! so i should take it in my US 7.5 then. i haven't received it in the yellow yet - mailing to here takes a while. lol. i have it in the purple and love it... ohhh so other colours are on sale too!? considers colours of the rainbow...


----------



## erinrose

Hi girls I just posted a thread about the pixie pants here but I realized I maybe should have just posted my question here. Hope some of you an help me out 

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/j-crew-pixie-pants-sizing-752628.html


----------



## Dukeprincess

erinrose said:


> Hi girls I just posted a thread about the pixie pants here but I realized I maybe should have just posted my question here. Hope some of you an help me out
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/j-crew-pixie-pants-sizing-752628.html



They run large.  I went down about 2 sizes for mine.


----------



## ncch

Speaking of pixie pants, do these fit like leggings or are they more very slim fitting pants?  Are they spring/fall fabric?


----------



## PursePrincess24

Hi guys.. I just wanted to share my AWESOME experience with Jcrew because you guys will so appreciate it  So I've been dying over the linen dot popover sweater but of course it sold out like no other, so I got put on their "wait list" and got an email saying they can't find it for me..bummer. This morning I got an email saying they did find it and in my size and its $35! What a great way to start my day  I must say their customer service is superb.


----------



## saira1214

Why won't the high waisted silk-wool trousers go on sale!! Even better why can't they have my size!!!!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Neon pink blythe marked down!!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

ncch said:


> Speaking of pixie pants, do these fit like leggings or are they more very slim fitting pants?  Are they spring/fall fabric?



I think they are more thick leggings.  I love mine though.  I don't think I'd wear them in the summer.


----------



## boxermomof2

This skirt is so AMAZING! I'm in love with this color combination. I have so many things in my closet that will go with this skirt!


----------



## harlem_cutie

very pretty boxermom and very summery 

does anyone know if any color other than gallery green is on sale in the leather Ceces?


----------



## Jujuma

boxermomof2 said:
			
		

> This skirt is so AMAZING! I'm in love with this color combination. I have so many things in my closet that will go with this skirt!



Love. That color will go with everything. Now I want one! What top will you wear to wedding?


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Boxermom* - that skirt is amazeballs!


----------



## Chanel 0407

Wow, I just bought a whole bunch of sale stuff in store on Monday night.  I asked my SA if there was any chance of % off sale coming up and she told me July.  2 days later  I could've got my 30% off.  Makes me kind of mad.

DC, you were right.  The Hacking jacket was $99.  That was the online price so they honored it.  Now I could've got 30% off of that.  That would've been an amazing price.  What do you think my chances would be to get her to adjust it or wouldn't you even ask?  



DC-Cutie said:


> New color Blythe marked - Royal Blue, $59
> 
> Also, the Lux Silk crepe blouse in sand dune, $119
> 
> Classic leather ballet flat - in soft fuchsia $69 (http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/shoes/ballets/PRDOVR~36243/36243.jsp). Still full price online
> 
> stores are honoring online 30% off discount


----------



## boxermomof2

Jujuma said:


> Love. That color will go with everything. Now I want one! *What top will you wear to wedding?*


*

*I'm not sure. I couldn't find anything I like online, so I'm taking the skirt to the mall next week.


----------



## Chanel 0407

You must be talking in store for the neon pink.  I have this top, but my store has been sold out for awhile. 

They do have the neon rose.  Is that one on sale?



DC-Cutie said:


> Neon pink blythe marked down!!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Chanel 0407 said:


> You must be talking in store for the neon pink.  I have this top, but my store has been sold out for awhile.
> 
> They do have the neon rose.  Is that one on sale?



yes, in-store it's marked down to $59.  And it's the neon rose.  I looked at the tag again.


----------



## Chanel 0407

Ah ok.  Now I don't feel so bad.   I would like neon rose  too!   



DC-Cutie said:


> yes, in-store it's marked down to $59. And it's the neon rose. I looked at the tag again.


----------



## Chanel 0407

Yes, I did some damage on Monday.

Colorblocked Striped Boatneck in pink - $29.99
Jackie Cardigan - $39.99
Blythe Blose in bright sun - $59.99
Cotton # 2 skirts in neon rose and marrakech purple $59.99 each
Hacking Jacket - $99.99
Pink Flamenca Dress - $99.99
Big Shot Dot Skirt -$49.99


$500 worth of sale merchandise and I could've saved $150 with the 30%.  Should I try?  I don't think it would hurt.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Chanel 0407 said:


> Yes, I did some damage on Monday.
> 
> Colorblocked Striped Boatneck in pink - $29.99
> Jackie Cardigan - $39.99
> Blythe Blose in bright sun - $59.99
> Cotton # 2 skirts in neon rose and marrakech purple $59.99 each
> Hacking Jacket - $99.99
> Pink Flamenca Dress - $99.99
> Big Shot Dot Skirt -$49.99
> 
> 
> $500 worth of sale merchandise and I could've saved $150 with the 30%.  Should I try?  I don't think it would hurt.



I say try.  What's the worst that could happen, right?


----------



## hellokatiegirl

boxermomof2 said:


> This skirt is so AMAZING! I'm in love with this color combination. I have so many things in my closet that will go with this skirt!



Gorgeous skirt! I also love the color combination! 



Chanel 0407 said:


> Yes, I did some damage on Monday.
> 
> Colorblocked Striped Boatneck in pink - $29.99
> Jackie Cardigan - $39.99
> Blythe Blose in bright sun - $59.99
> Cotton # 2 skirts in neon rose and marrakech purple $59.99 each
> Hacking Jacket - $99.99
> Pink Flamenca Dress - $99.99
> Big Shot Dot Skirt -$49.99
> 
> 
> $500 worth of sale merchandise and I could've saved $150 with the 30%.  Should I try?  I don't think it would hurt.



Sounds like you got some great buys! I would try to get the extra 30% off. I thought someone mentioned that they were honoring it in the stores. Good luck!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

I also bought a "few" things at JCrew on Tuesday night right as they posted the extra 30% off. 

I was actually going to make another purchase and pick up a couple pairs of shorts and some ballet flats, but I waited until today to do so and now these items are full price! Has anyone else had this happen at JCrew where you place something in your cart and then the next day it is still in stock, but no longer on sale? This makes me mad!  Don't you want my money JCrew!?


----------



## DC-Cutie

hellokatiegirl said:


> I also bought a "few" things at JCrew on Tuesday night right as they posted the extra 30% off.
> 
> I was actually going to make another purchase and pick up a couple pairs of shorts and some ballet flats, but I waited until today to do so and now these items are full price! Has anyone else had this happen at JCrew where you place something in your cart and then the next day it is still in stock, but no longer on sale? This makes me mad!  Don't you want my money JCrew!?



words to live by: screen capture


----------



## DC-Cutie

I recently purchased the cafe capri pants in soft fuchsia.  Normally, I'm a 6 or 8, however for these I sized down to a 4.  BUT, BUT, the 4 is already baggy in the knees and loose around the hip and waist.  I tried on a 2 today, PERFECT!  However, I'm not going to fool myself thinking I'm a size 2 in any brand.

So, a bit of advice size down a size or even two and try them on if you can.

Here is a pic of the sagging issue after about 4 hours of wear:


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

Hi ladies, I was hoping someone could help me with sizing. 

I ordered a Lady Day Coat in 6P as the price was just too good not to pass up! I'm usually a size 6 (regular height), I have a J Crew blazer in size 4 but it's pretty tight in the arms. Would this coat be too small for me? I'm having someone forward it to me in Australia so I don't want to spend $60 on shipping only to find it doesn't fit! 

Thanks!


----------



## Shopmore

hellokatiegirl said:


> I also bought a "few" things at JCrew on Tuesday night right as they posted the extra 30% off.
> 
> I was actually going to make another purchase and pick up a couple pairs of shorts and some ballet flats, but I waited until today to do so and now these items are full price! Has anyone else had this happen at JCrew where you place something in your cart and then the next day it is still in stock, but no longer on sale? This makes me mad!  Don't you want my money JCrew!?



Yes, I was going to buy some shorts I had in my cart when I noticed they went back up to full price!  I tried live chat and she was just kind of like "oh we never had them on promo" which made me irritated. I do wish I could've taken a screen shot of it in my cart with the promo code applied.  Argh!


----------



## mishybelle

Here are some of my sale finds that I scored back in April:

Aqua check perfect shirt $49
Blue no.2 pencil in cotton $59


----------



## MichelleAntonia

boxermomof2 said:


> This skirt is so AMAZING! I'm in love with this color combination. I have so many things in my closet that will go with this skirt!




Absolutely love it!!!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

DC-Cutie said:


> I recently purchased the cafe capri pants in soft fuchsia.  Normally, I'm a 6 or 8, however for these I sized down to a 4.  BUT, BUT, the 4 is already baggy in the knees and loose around the hip and waist.  I tried on a 2 today, PERFECT!  However, I'm not going to fool myself thinking I'm a size 2 in any brand.
> 
> So, a bit of advice size down a size or even two and try them on if you can.
> 
> Here is a pic of the sagging issue after about 4 hours of wear:




That's crazy! Are those the 2s? they look great on you. Especially with the white.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

mishybelle said:


> Here are some of my sale finds that I scored back in April:
> 
> Aqua check perfect shirt $49
> Blue no.2 pencil in cotton $59




Love the combo! You look great


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Chanel 0407 said:


> Yes, I did some damage on Monday.
> 
> *Colorblocked Striped Boatneck in pink - $29.99*
> Jackie Cardigan - $39.99
> Blythe Blose in bright sun - $59.99
> Cotton # 2 skirts in neon rose and marrakech purple $59.99 each
> Hacking Jacket - $99.99
> Pink Flamenca Dress - $99.99
> Big Shot Dot Skirt -$49.99
> 
> 
> $500 worth of sale merchandise and I could've saved $150 with the 30%.  Should I try?  I don't think it would hurt.



You found this?! Weeks ago I had to do a nationwide search for it! And it was for xs, which I assume there's always a decent amount of left when something goes on sale.

Although, you never know now. XS is the new S or even M.. that's why I'm taking XS in just about everything now and I surely haven't shrank. Craziness.


----------



## DC-Cutie

mishybelle said:


> Here are some of my sale finds that I scored back in April:
> 
> Aqua check perfect shirt $49
> Blue no.2 pencil in cotton $59



Nice color combination



MichelleAntonia said:


> That's crazy! Are those the 2s? they look great on you. Especially with the white.



Thank you.  No these are size 4.  I refused to get the 2 just because I know I'm not a 2 and the sizing must be way off.


----------



## erinrose

Do you guys think the Blythe blouse is woth the money? I´m contemplating it but I´m not sure.


----------



## saira1214

erinrose said:


> Do you guys think the Blythe blouse is woth the money? I´m contemplating it but I´m not sure.


 I have about 6 of these.  I bought the bright sun full price and the others at a discount. I love them because they can be dressed up or down and perfect for a work/night out transition.


----------



## erinrose

saira1214 said:


> I have about 6 of these. I bought the bright sun full price and the others at a discount. I love them because they can be dressed up or down and perfect for a work/night out transition.


 
I think I´d go for the coral one, so pretty!


----------



## jesscat

Does anyone know/remember if the J.Crew in NYC in SoHo sells swimwear? 

Do the stores generally sell swimwear? I feel like if they do at all, it's generally a pretty small selection, but I want to pick up a new bandeau bikini for this Sunday and there isn't enough time to order online!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

CNBC did a special on J.Crew the other day. There are 2 clips in this link http://www.cnbc.com/id/47143501
Its going to re-air on Sunday night @ 10 pm (according to the site)


----------



## DC-Cutie

erinrose said:


> Do you guys think the Blythe blouse is woth the money? I´m contemplating it but I´m not sure.



I think they're worth it.



saira1214 said:


> I have about 6 of these.  I bought the bright sun full price and the others at a discount. I love them because they can be dressed up or down and perfect for a work/night out transition.



Ditto.  I like to layer and these are perfect because they don't add bulk.


----------



## renza

Can anyone speak to the quality of the Factory Cardigans?


----------



## boxermomof2

DC-Cutie said:


> I recently purchased the cafe capri pants in soft fuchsia.  Normally, I'm a 6 or 8, however for these I sized down to a 4.  BUT, BUT, the 4 is already baggy in the knees and loose around the hip and waist.  I tried on a 2 today, PERFECT!  However, I'm not going to fool myself thinking I'm a size 2 in any brand.
> 
> So, a bit of advice size down a size or even two and try them on if you can.
> 
> Here is a pic of the sagging issue after about 4 hours of wear:




Perfection! 
I really love your style.
I truly appreciate you posting pics....it helps the me, who is seriously fashion challenged.


----------



## DC-Cutie

renza said:


> Can anyone speak to the quality of the Factory Cardigans?



I'm not sold on the quality of the factory cardigans.  I purchased a Jackie cardigan to compare.  It stretched out really bad.  The retail was thicker and holds it's shape, no stretching.



boxermomof2 said:


> Perfection!
> I really love your style.
> I truly appreciate you posting pics....it helps the me, who is seriously fashion challenged.



Thank you so much, very kind of you and glad that I can be of assistance


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Shopmore said:


> Yes, I was going to buy some shorts I had in my cart when I noticed they went back up to full price!  I tried live chat and she was just kind of like "oh we never had them on promo" which made me irritated. I do wish I could've taken a screen shot of it in my cart with the promo code applied.  Argh!



It is really strange how the shorts went on sale for a couple hours and then off. I have been waiting for them to go on sale forever! I'm still kicking myself about this!

I guess we have all learned a valuable lesson about taking "screen shots!"



mishybelle said:


> Here are some of my sale finds that I scored back in April:
> 
> Aqua check perfect shirt $49
> Blue no.2 pencil in cotton $59



Cute outfit! I love the color combination.


----------



## Chanel 0407

Yes my SA knew how badly I wanted it.  I too did a nationwide search that was unsuccessful!!!   Then one of my SA's clients returned one becasue she had too much stuff  I guess.  So she put it on hold for me.  She is so sweet.  I love it so much I wore it right away the next day. 



MichelleAntonia said:


> You found this?! Weeks ago I had to do a nationwide search for it! And it was for xs, which I assume there's always a decent amount of left when something goes on sale.
> 
> Although, you never know now. XS is the new S or even M.. that's why I'm taking XS in just about everything now and I surely haven't shrank. Craziness.


----------



## Chanel 0407

Cute outfit DC.  You always look fab.  What is your toe-nail polish?   I like it.  I just bought some flip flop fantasy from China glaze last night.  Love the bright colors.   



DC-Cutie said:


> I recently purchased the cafe capri pants in soft fuchsia. Normally, I'm a 6 or 8, however for these I sized down to a 4. BUT, BUT, the 4 is already baggy in the knees and loose around the hip and waist. I tried on a 2 today, PERFECT! However, I'm not going to fool myself thinking I'm a size 2 in any brand.
> 
> So, a bit of advice size down a size or even two and try them on if you can.
> 
> Here is a pic of the sagging issue after about 4 hours of wear:


----------



## renza

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm not sold on the quality of the factory cardigans.  I purchased a Jackie cardigan to compare.  It stretched out really bad.  The retail was thicker and holds it's shape, no stretching.


Thank you, I think I will pass on the factory cardigan then. I like cotton but I guess it wouldn't hold its shape well. It's hard to believe that the factory version is thinner--my Jackie cardigan is already so thin!


----------



## cjy

DC-Cutie said:


> I recently purchased the cafe capri pants in soft fuchsia. Normally, I'm a 6 or 8, however for these I sized down to a 4. BUT, BUT, the 4 is already baggy in the knees and loose around the hip and waist. I tried on a 2 today, PERFECT! However, I'm not going to fool myself thinking I'm a size 2 in any brand.
> 
> So, a bit of advice size down a size or even two and try them on if you can.
> 
> Here is a pic of the sagging issue after about 4 hours of wear:


 Perfect!


----------



## ncch

Has anyone tried any of the following?  Want to place an order!

Featherweight cashmere shortsleeve cardigan
Cashmere boyfriend sweater (worried it might run huge - size down?)
Basket weave bow shorts

Reviews/pics please!  Thanks!


----------



## boxermomof2

Is it okay to wear a cream/off white top with a colored skirt to a wedding? 

What do you all think of this top with colored belt paired with my green sequin skirt?

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...plum+Ponte+Tank&_requestid=12539#BVRRWidgetID

or this Zara top in blue or white with a colored belt?

Blue 
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...S2012/189508/788519/TOP+WITH+FRILL+AT+THE+HIP

Whitehttp://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-S2012/189508/700542/SEAMED%2BTOP%2BWITH%2BFRILLS


----------



## DC-Cutie

Chanel 0407 said:


> Cute outfit DC.  You always look fab.  What is your toe-nail polish?   I like it.  I just bought some flip flop fantasy from China glaze last night.  Love the bright colors.



Thank you, you're gonna make me blush . The nail polish is by Orly, unfortunately the sticker with the color name came off.  But, it's bright fluorescent pink!!  



cjy said:


> Perfect!



Thanks CJY, glad to see you since I haven't see you around these parts lately. 



ncch said:


> Has anyone tried any of the following?  Want to place an order!
> 
> Featherweight cashmere shortsleeve cardigan
> Cashmere boyfriend sweater (worried it might run huge - size down?)
> Basket weave bow shorts
> 
> Reviews/pics please!  Thanks!



I haven't tried in any of these, but wanted to offer some advice on the quality of J. Crew's cashmere - its not the best. They've had many quality issues over the past few years and still can seem to get it right. I don't think it's worth it, full price. Perhaps at a deep discount with 30% off 



boxermomof2 said:


> Is it okay to wear a cream/off white top with a colored skirt to a wedding?
> 
> What do you all think of this top with colored belt paired with my green sequin skirt?
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...plum+Ponte+Tank&_requestid=12539#BVRRWidgetID
> 
> or this Zara top in blue or white with a colored belt?
> 
> Blue
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...S2012/189508/788519/TOP+WITH+FRILL+AT+THE+HIP
> 
> Whitehttp://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-S2012/189508/700542/SEAMED%2BTOP%2BWITH%2BFRILLS



The skirt is a bold piece, I think it would look best with a silk tank or camisole. But, if you do decide to go with a peplum, the one from Zara looks best.


----------



## dorcast

boxermomof2 said:


> Is it okay to wear a cream/off white top with a colored skirt to a wedding?
> 
> What do you all think of this top with colored belt paired with my green sequin skirt?
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...plum+Ponte+Tank&_requestid=12539#BVRRWidgetID
> 
> or this Zara top in blue or white with a colored belt?
> 
> Blue
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...S2012/189508/788519/TOP+WITH+FRILL+AT+THE+HIP
> 
> Whitehttp://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-S2012/189508/700542/SEAMED%2BTOP%2BWITH%2BFRILLS



The skirt is gorgeous!

I prefer the top from Zara, in white. I wouldn't pair the texture of the Anthro top with the texture from the sequins.


----------



## boxermomof2

Thanks DC-Cutie & Dorcast!

I'm getting frustrated with this skirt! I came come up with a lot of casual ways to style this, but I'm struggling with the wedding.

I posted the question on polyvore and 
Someone suggested the Anthropologie peplum top, nude pumps, yellow belt.
Another suggested this $1200 Marni top(way over my budget), nude pumps, beaded necklace.


----------



## DC-Cutie

the Marni top and necklace = FABULOUS.  But not with the skirt.  

How about a fitted thin v-neck sweater (not sure if the wedding is indoors or outdoor) or the yellow or blue blythe shirt with the nude heels?

Or maybe this top (tucked in or out)
http://www.asos.com/ASOS/ASOS-Sexy-...=11320&sh=0&pge=1&pgesize=200&sort=-1&clr=Red


----------



## boxermomof2

DC-Cutie said:


> the Marni top and necklace = FABULOUS.  But not with the skirt.
> 
> How about a fitted thin v-neck sweater (not sure if the wedding is indoors or outdoor) or the yellow or blue blythe shirt with the nude heels?




The wedding is indoor, and I'm always cold...so a sweater would work.  What color?


----------



## DC-Cutie

boxermomof2 said:


> The wedding is indoor, and I'm always cold...so a sweater would work.  What color?



I saw the idea here, with this sequin skirt:
http://goldenmeans.files.wordpress.com/2008/12/picture-22.png

maybe in yellow or blue (like a turquoise).  I'm picking these colors based off the color wheel:
http://www.tigercolor.com/color-lab/color-theory/color-theory-intro.htm


----------



## boxermomof2

DC-Cutie said:


> *I saw the idea here, with this sequin skirt:
> http://goldenmeans.files.wordpress.com/2008/12/picture-22.png*
> 
> maybe in yellow or blue (like a turquoise).  I'm picking these colors based off the color wheel:
> http://www.tigercolor.com/color-lab/color-theory/color-theory-intro.htm



I love it!

Do you know how this sweater fits?

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/sweaters/vnecksandhenleys/PRDOVR~29660/29660.jsp


----------



## DC-Cutie

boxermomof2 said:


> I love it!
> 
> Do you know how this sweater fits?
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/sweaters/vnecksandhenleys/PRDOVR~29660/29660.jsp



it fits a little loose, not boyfriend loose, but not fitted.

the Merino sweaters are fitted.  I just wish the V-neck band wasn't so wide:

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/sweaters/vnecksandhenleys/PRDOVR~46164/46164.jsp

with a statement necklace it could look perfect, I just don't know if it will look too casual.  KWIM?


----------



## boxermomof2

DC-Cutie said:


> it fits a little loose, not boyfriend loose, but not fitted.
> 
> the Merino sweaters are fitted.  I just wish the V-neck band wasn't so wide:
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/sweaters/vnecksandhenleys/PRDOVR~46164/46164.jsp
> 
> with a statement necklace it could look perfect, I just don't know if it will look too casual.  KWIM?



Do you know if J Crew carries the Merino in other colors in store?
I think I'll make a trip to my local JC store tomorrow to try on a few. 

Thanks for you help!


----------



## DC-Cutie

boxermomof2 said:


> Do you know if J Crew carries the Merino in other colors in store?
> I think I'll make a trip to my local JC store tomorrow to try on a few.
> 
> Thanks for you help!



I know they do in the fall/winter, not certain if they have them now.  I did see a table full of sweaters, don't know if they were cashmere or merino.

Take your skirt to, somebody may be able to help style it up.

Wait: I just had a vision
Turqoise blue sweater w/skirt
Accessories: 
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/jewelry/necklaces/PRDOVR~95098/95098.jsp (or something similar in blue and yellow - layered)
or
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/jewelry/necklaces/PRDOVR~90032/90032.jsp

Shoes: nude


----------



## boxermomof2

DC-Cutie said:


> I know they do in the fall/winter, not certain if they have them now.  I did see a table full of sweaters, don't know if they were cashmere or merino.
> 
> Take your skirt to, somebody may be able to help style it up.
> 
> Wait: I just had a vision
> Turqoise blue sweater w/skirt
> Accessories:
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/jewelry/necklaces/PRDOVR~95098/95098.jsp (or something similar in blue and yellow - layered)
> or
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/jewelry/necklaces/PRDOVR~90032/90032.jsp
> 
> Shoes: nude




I love it! I have the bracelet to the Jumb brulee'. 

Which turquoise blue?

The lighter aqua?
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/sweaters/vnecksandhenleys/PRDOVR~29660/29660.jsp

or lustrous blue?
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/sweaters/vnecksandhenleys/PRDOVR~46164/46164.jsp


----------



## DC-Cutie

boxermomof2 said:


> I love it! I have the bracelet to the Jumb brulee'.
> 
> Which turquoise blue?
> 
> The lighter aqua?
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/sweaters/vnecksandhenleys/PRDOVR~29660/29660.jsp
> 
> or lustrous blue?
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/sweaters/vnecksandhenleys/PRDOVR~46164/46164.jsp



Is it bad that I'm going to be of ZERO help, since I like both   Leaning more toward the vivd aqua, though.

If you skintone is more pale, i'd go for the lustrus.  if you've got some color, the aqua.


----------



## boxermomof2

DC-Cutie said:


> Is it bad that I'm going to be of ZERO help, since I like both   Leaning more toward the vivd aqua, though.
> 
> If you skintone is more pale, i'd go for the lustrus.  if you've got some color, the aqua.



I'm usually pale, blonde hair....but I've been tanning so I have color.
I like both too!


----------



## Chanel 0407

Boxermon, check out this blogger and how she styled her sequin skirt.  I think it looks really nice.  I also think a Jcrew tippi sweater would look nice if you want something more fitted and add a nice necklace.  I think the main thing is to let the skirt do the talking and keep everything else quite simple.  But make sure you have a cute clutch.  When is the wedding?  I will keep thinking of ideas.

http://www.extrapetite.com/2012/04/something-borrowed-sequin-pencil-skirt.html 




boxermomof2 said:


> Do you know if J Crew carries the Merino in other colors in store?
> I think I'll make a trip to my local JC store tomorrow to try on a few.
> 
> Thanks for you help!


----------



## Chanel 0407

Here is another post on sequin skirts.

http://unchartedstyle.wordpress.com/2011/12/28/black-sequin-pencil-skirt/

I like the 3rd option for you.  A sexy sheer blouse would be nice. 




boxermomof2 said:


> Do you know if J Crew carries the Merino in other colors in store?
> I think I'll make a trip to my local JC store tomorrow to try on a few.
> 
> Thanks for you help!


----------



## boxermomof2

Chanel 0407 said:


> Boxermon, check out this blogger and how she styled her sequin skirt.  I think it looks really nice.  I also think a Jcrew tippi sweater would look nice if you want something more fitted and add a nice necklace.  I think the main thing is to let the skirt do the talking and keep everything else quite simple.  But make sure you have a cute clutch.  When is the wedding?  I will keep thinking of ideas.
> 
> http://www.extrapetite.com/2012/04/something-borrowed-sequin-pencil-skirt.html



Thanks, this helps! The wedding is in 2 weeks so I have some time.


----------



## ncch

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> Thank you, you're gonna make me blush . The nail polish is by Orly, unfortunately the sticker with the color name came off.  But, it's bright fluorescent pink!!
> 
> Thanks CJY, glad to see you since I haven't see you around these parts lately.
> 
> I haven't tried in any of these, but wanted to offer some advice on the quality of J. Crew's cashmere - its not the best. They've had many quality issues over the past few years and still can seem to get it right. I don't think it's worth it, full price. Perhaps at a deep discount with 30% off
> 
> The skirt is a bold piece, I think it would look best with a silk tank or camisole. But, if you do decide to go with a peplum, the one from Zara looks best.



Thanks for the info!  Will keep that in mind.

Has anyone tried the high waisted skinny jeans?  Im so sick of all my low rise jeans that want to expose my undies when i bend over!  Pics or fit info appreciated.  I'm a 24 (sometimes 25) in most jeans - coh, 7s, mih, jbrand.. Do I have to size up at all?  How is the adore me wash?  Thanks!


----------



## phiphi

DC-Cutie said:


> I recently purchased the cafe capri pants in soft fuchsia.  Normally, I'm a 6 or 8, however for these I sized down to a 4.  BUT, BUT, the 4 is already baggy in the knees and loose around the hip and waist.  I tried on a 2 today, PERFECT!  However, I'm not going to fool myself thinking I'm a size 2 in any brand.
> 
> So, a bit of advice size down a size or even two and try them on if you can.
> 
> Here is a pic of the sagging issue after about 4 hours of wear:



i love love love this. you look so amazing!! LOVE!!


----------



## jordanjordan

ncch said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info!  Will keep that in mind.
> 
> Has anyone tried the high waisted skinny jeans?  Im so sick of all my low rise jeans that want to expose my undies when i bend over!  Pics or fit info appreciated.  I'm a 24 (sometimes 25) in most jeans - coh, 7s, mih, jbrand.. Do I have to size up at all?  How is the adore me wash?  Thanks!



I have tried these in black, and the cord version, and like them, but they have some problems.  First, they run small- I'm a 25 in coh, etc., and waer these in a 26/27 depending on color.  Second, I don know how to out this delicately, but camel toe is a problem.  I've never really had this issue before but I think it stems from the fact that the J.Crew high waisted skinny has about an inch or so of seam between the crotch area and where the fly area starts.  

I too am looking for mid to high rise skinnies.  The best oes I have found thus far are J.Brand Vissionaire skinny.  I have them in black and they are amazing.  I would love to hear other recommendations as well.


----------



## DC-Cutie

ncch said:


> Thanks for the info!  Will keep that in mind.
> 
> Has anyone tried the high waisted skinny jeans?  Im so sick of all my low rise jeans that want to expose my undies when i bend over!  Pics or fit info appreciated.  I'm a 24 (sometimes 25) in most jeans - coh, 7s, mih, jbrand.. Do I have to size up at all?  How is the adore me wash?  Thanks!






jordanjordan said:


> I have tried these in black, and the cord version, and like them, but they have some problems.  First, they run small- I'm a 25 in coh, etc., and waer these in a 26/27 depending on color.  Second, I don know how to out this delicately, but camel toe is a problem.  I've never really had this issue before but I think it stems from the fact that the J.Crew high waisted skinny has about an inch or so of seam between the crotch area and where the fly area starts.
> 
> I too am looking for mid to high rise skinnies.  The best oes I have found thus far are J.Brand Vissionaire skinny.  I have them in black and they are amazing.  I would love to hear other recommendations as well.



Have you guys tried the J. Crew Matchstick or Toothpick or Madewell Skinny Skinny?  They're skinny, but in between low-rise and high-waisted.  I guess you can say, they fit on your natural waistline.

I tried them on and they fit well everywhere, except my calves.  So, I go for the Railstraight from Madewell & J. Crew matchstick.




phiphi said:


> i love love love this. you look so amazing!! LOVE!!



Thank you, Phi


----------



## ncch

jordanjordan said:
			
		

> I have tried these in black, and the cord version, and like them, but they have some problems.  First, they run small- I'm a 25 in coh, etc., and waer these in a 26/27 depending on color.  Second, I don know how to out this delicately, but camel toe is a problem.  I've never really had this issue before but I think it stems from the fact that the J.Crew high waisted skinny has about an inch or so of seam between the crotch area and where the fly area starts.
> 
> I too am looking for mid to high rise skinnies.  The best oes I have found thus far are J.Brand Vissionaire skinny.  I have them in black and they are amazing.  I would love to hear other recommendations as well.



Uh oh!  Camel toe is not good!!  Both versions have the problem?  Thanks for the review as I won't be able to try them on.  

Have you tried mih?  I forget the style name but they have a mid or high rise skinny Jean that looks great!  Mine are a lighter material so its Good for Warmer weather.  I'm going to go take a look at jbrand.


----------



## ncch

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> Have you guys tried the J. Crew Matchstick or Toothpick or Madewell Skinny Skinny?  They're skinny, but in between low-rise and high-waisted.  I guess you can say, they fit on your natural waistline.
> 
> I tried them on and they fit well everywhere, except my calves.  So, I go for the Railstraight from Madewell & J. Crew matchstick.
> 
> Thank you, Phi



Thanks dc-cutie!  I don't remember which ones they were but either the matchstick or toothpick didn't fit right on me.  Too big in the butt and tight in the calves.  For some reason I never tried on madewell jeans even when I was in the us so no idea how they will look on me and I don't think they ship intl anyway!


----------



## jordanjordan

ncch said:
			
		

> Uh oh!  Camel toe is not good!!  Both versions have the problem?  Thanks for the review as I won't be able to try them on.
> 
> Have you tried mih?  I forget the style name but they have a mid or high rise skinny Jean that looks great!  Mine are a lighter material so its Good for Warmer weather.  I'm going to go take a look at jbrand.



Oops!  I meant joes jeans.  I am getting all of my pants confused!

I will have to take a look at that brand.  I have a pair of 7FAM Roxannes that are higher rise than the rest of my Roxanne's that I love, but they don't make them anymore.  The wash was called adara.  I have been scouring eBay for a backup 
pair but they never have my size.


----------



## jordanjordan

Does anyone's store have viv tortoise ballet flats in patent?  None of my usual stores have them and they are on sale in store.  

Also, if I go in my store can they order them for me at the in store price over the red phone even though they don't sell shoes?


----------



## Tagner

jordanjordan said:


> Does anyone's store have viv tortoise ballet flats in patent?  None of my usual stores have them and they are on sale in store.
> 
> Also, if I go in my store can they order them for me at the in store price over the red phone even though they don't sell shoes?




I read on another blog that the viv patent flats in walnut leopard were seen at the menlo park mall in Edison NJ.  The outlets in tampa and orlando had the tortoise patent ballet flats.  Any store should be able to order them for you.   HTH


----------



## DC-Cutie

jordanjordan said:


> Does anyone's store have viv tortoise ballet flats in patent?  None of my usual stores have them and they are on sale in store.
> 
> Also, if I go in my store can they order them for me at the in store price over the red phone even though they don't sell shoes?



I saw a 7 or 8 at Mazza Gallerie yesterday.


----------



## jordanjordan

Tagner said:
			
		

> I read on another blog that the viv patent flats in walnut leopard were seen at the menlo park mall in Edison NJ.  The outlets in tampa and orlando had the tortoise patent ballet flats.  Any store should be able to order them for you.   HTH



Thanks I saw that too that is where my quest started but they didn't have an 8.5!  Most of the stores don't seem to have any and they keep pushing the ballet flats but I really want Vivs.


----------



## Tagner

jordanjordan said:


> Thanks I saw that too that is where my quest started but they didn't have an 8.5!  Most of the stores don't seem to have any and they keep pushing the ballet flats but I really want Vivs.


The store should be able to get them in your size if they are available on line in your size.  I have done this many times at the store when a shoe or any article of clothing is on sale.  They call and order my size and get the price matched to the store price and free shipping.  I have also done this over the phone with the Miami Lincoln road store, so you don't have to be there.  I also work with an on line personal shopper who has done this as long as the store is open and can verify the price.


----------



## poptarts

I'm a little confused, are these from the current season or a previous one when they did the flat version?

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/shoes/wedges/PRDOVR~43565/43565.jsp


----------



## cascherping

Here's a photo of me wearing a jacket I purchased during J. Crew's last 30 percent off sale; it's been really versatile and I've been finding myself wearing it a lot more than I thought (our weather has been fairly cool this spring). I apologize in advance for the super serious facial expression


----------



## Sincerelycass11

cascherping said:


> Here's a photo of me wearing a jacket I purchased during J. Crew's last 30 percent off sale; it's been really versatile and I've been finding myself wearing it a lot more than I thought (our weather has been fairly cool this spring). I apologize in advance for the super serious facial expression
> 
> confettiinherhair.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/May-14-2012-BLOG-535.jpg



LOVE this!! What a classy way to rock a graphic T!!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Scored this dress at our local store today for $14.99, they had a few Ms, and couple of XLs. The store is Dallas Galleria, if you want to call: (972) 385 0438 


http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/dresses/shortsleeveandlongsleeve/PRDOVR~62531/62531.jsp


----------



## pradaLady

Hi ladies!!
Anyone knows the difference between the classic cafe capris and the cafe capris ? 
TIA...


----------



## cascherping

Thank you so much, sincerelycass11!



Sincerelycass11 said:


> LOVE this!! What a classy way to rock a graphic T!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

pradaLady said:


> Hi ladies!!
> Anyone knows the difference between the classic cafe capris and the cafe capris ?
> TIA...



the classic is a straight crop (wider at the ankle).  The cafe is a skinny crop


----------



## pradaLady

DC-Cutie said:


> the classic is a straight crop (wider at the ankle). The cafe is a skinny crop


 
Thank you.. 
I just ordered a cafe capri full price and then saw the classic on sale in the website. 
Since I can't try out anything in the store (neither near me carry petite sizing) I was wondering if it  was worth it to order the classic to just try it out.  I guess from your description the classic wouldn't look good on me anyway since I am 5'1" on a good day..


----------



## hellokatiegirl

cascherping said:


> Here's a photo of me wearing a jacket I purchased during J. Crew's last 30 percent off sale; it's been really versatile and I've been finding myself wearing it a lot more than I thought (our weather has been fairly cool this spring). I apologize in advance for the super serious facial expression
> 
> confettiinherhair.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/May-14-2012-BLOG-535.jpg



Love your outfit! The coat is beautiful and apparently very versatile too! I love the styling with the skirt and graphic tee!



AmeeLVSBags said:


> Scored this dress at our local store today for $14.99, they had a few Ms, and couple of XLs. The store is Dallas Galleria, if you want to call: (972) 385 0438
> 
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/dresses/shortsleeveandlongsleeve/PRDOVR~62531/62531.jsp



What a great deal! Congrats!


----------



## cascherping

Thank you so much, hellokatiegirl!



hellokatiegirl said:


> Love your outfit! The coat is beautiful and apparently very versatile too! I love the styling with the skirt and graphic tee!


----------



## jordanjordan

Tagner said:
			
		

> The store should be able to get them in your size if they are available on line in your size.  I have done this many times at the store when a shoe or any article of clothing is on sale.  They call and order my size and get the price matched to the store price and free shipping.  I have also done this over the phone with the Miami Lincoln road store, so you don't have to be there.  I also work with an on line personal shopper who has done this as long as the store is open and can verify the price.



Okay, thanks.  My store doesn't carry shoes at all so I didn't know if they could do this.  how do you get an online personal shopper?  The one in my store is lacking.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

I was lucky enough to score the J Crew Jardin Heart Throb Skirt last month at 30% off the sale price! The only size available at the time was a size 0 which is one size smaller than I usually take, but it fits great. I love this skirt because I think here is California you can wear it all year round. I am really looking forward to wearing it on Valentine's day next year! Here is my outfit:


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^OMG that puppy!!!!!!!! Is he real!?! LOL sorry I didn't even notice your outfit! hah


----------



## Jujuma

I know I just read something about this in this thread but now I can't find it. Last night before bed I put some sale shorts in my cart and now this morning they're full price. What to do? Will they honor last nights price if I call? Also yesterday I was trying shorts on in the store and the shorter the short the tighter they fit, why? Why can't they all fit the same? I was a 2 in a skirt, a 4 in capri's, a 6 in bermuda's and an 8 in the shorter short's. What give's? I wouldn't wear they shorter one's but still.  What should I do about the sale shorts? Thanks


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jujuma said:


> I know I just read something about this in this thread but now I can't find it. Last night before bed I put some sale shorts in my cart and now this morning they're full price. What to do? Will they honor last nights price if I call? Also yesterday I was trying shorts on in the store and the shorter the short the tighter they fit, why? Why can't they all fit the same? I was a 2 in a skirt, a 4 in capri's, a 6 in bermuda's and an 8 in the shorter short's. What give's? I wouldn't wear they shorter one's but still.  What should I do about the sale shorts? Thanks



the only advice I can offer regarding pricing is to take screen capture shots.  I've done this and they've honored the price.

I've been told the reason for the price difference is supply.  So let's say, you see short for $19.  Then tomorrow they're $29.  The $19, is from old supply they are trying to get rid of.  The $29 ones are from the new shipment.  As a consumer, it's confusing.  

For sizing, J. Crew can be all over the place..


----------



## phiphi

cascherping said:


> Here's a photo of me wearing a jacket I purchased during J. Crew's last 30 percent off sale; it's been really versatile and I've been finding myself wearing it a lot more than I thought (our weather has been fairly cool this spring). I apologize in advance for the super serious facial expression


 
you look fantastic!! love this whole look!



hellokatiegirl said:


> I was lucky enough to score the J Crew Jardin Heart Throb Skirt last month at 30% off the sale price! The only size available at the time was a size 0 which is one size smaller than I usually take, but it fits great. I love this skirt because I think here is California you can wear it all year round. I am really looking forward to wearing it on Valentine's day next year! Here is my outfit:


 
you are so chic, hellokatiegirl! this is so pretty on you - and your little pup is sooo cute!!!!


----------



## phiphi

i recently participated in a fashion challenge to come up with an outfit for a summer wedding that came to less than 100$. got this marielle dress for 32.69$ at the last extra 30 off sale, so my whole outfit (dress, accessories, but not the shoes ) totalled 72$.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Gorgeous *P and hellokatiegirl!*


----------



## cascherping

Thank you so much, phiphi!



phiphi said:


> you look fantastic!! love this whole look!


----------



## PursePrincess24

Hey gals there's a Blythe blouse in yellow in a size 4 at the jcrew  in soho NYC  if anyone is interested it's on sale for $60. I know it's a hot item lately


----------



## Greentea

hellokatiegirl said:


> I was lucky enough to score the J Crew Jardin Heart Throb Skirt last month at 30% off the sale price! The only size available at the time was a size 0 which is one size smaller than I usually take, but it fits great. I love this skirt because I think here is California you can wear it all year round. I am really looking forward to wearing it on Valentine's day next year! Here is my outfit:



Too cute! I have the blouse and love it!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Dukeprincess said:


> Gorgeous *P and hellokatiegirl!*



Thanks Dukeprincess!



MichelleAntonia said:


> ^OMG that puppy!!!!!!!! Is he real!?! LOL sorry I didn't even notice your outfit! hah



Yes, he is real! He is our new "baby." We brought him back a couple of weeks ago from Kentucky. I have more pictures of him on my blog if you want to see!



Jujuma said:


> I know I just read something about this in this thread but now I can't find it. Last night before bed I put some sale shorts in my cart and now this morning they're full price. What to do? Will they honor last nights price if I call? Also yesterday I was trying shorts on in the store and the shorter the short the tighter they fit, why? Why can't they all fit the same? I was a 2 in a skirt, a 4 in capri's, a 6 in bermuda's and an 8 in the shorter short's. What give's? I wouldn't wear they shorter one's but still.  What should I do about the sale shorts? Thanks



This happened to me and I posted about it last week. I also had this issue with J.Crew's shorts. I don't know why they have items on sale for a few hours and take them off. I don't think there is anything you can do unless you take a screenshot with the price and item number. I didn't know you could do this, but it is good advice for the future.  





phiphi said:


> you look fantastic!! love this whole look!
> you are so chic, hellokatiegirl! this is so pretty on you - and your little pup is sooo cute!!!!



Thanks phiphi! I am being very careful to teach my new puppy to stay away from mommy's clothing and shoes!



phiphi said:


> i recently participated in a fashion challenge to come up with an outfit for a summer wedding that came to less than 100$. got this marielle dress for 32.69$ at the last extra 30 off sale, so my whole outfit (dress, accessories, but not the shoes ) totalled 72$.



You look fabulous phiphi! I can't believe the whole outfit was under $100! Very smart shopping!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Greentea said:


> Too cute! I have the blouse and love it!



Thanks Greentea! The blouse is so cute too!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

DC-Cutie said:


> I recently purchased the cafe capri pants in soft fuchsia.  Normally, I'm a 6 or 8, however for these I sized down to a 4.  BUT, BUT, the 4 is already baggy in the knees and loose around the hip and waist.  I tried on a 2 today, PERFECT!  However, I'm not going to fool myself thinking I'm a size 2 in any brand.
> 
> So, a bit of advice size down a size or even two and try them on if you can.
> 
> Here is a pic of the sagging issue after about 4 hours of wear:



DC! Where did you get this necklace? I am in love with it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Alex Spoils Me said:


> DC! Where did you get this necklace? I am in love with it.



Thank you so much.  The necklace is from H&M, I had to hunt it down!!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

DC-Cutie said:


> Thank you so much.  The necklace is from H&M, I had to hunt it down!!



Thanks doll, off to ebay, lol.


----------



## Tagner

jordanjordan said:


> Okay, thanks.  My store doesn't carry shoes at all so I didn't know if they could do this.  how do you get an online personal shopper?  The one in my store is lacking.



I got mine when I asked a question on line using the contact us option that goes to "Erica".  I had a few responses from 2 people to my questions about new colors of several items,  and both offered to be on line ps.  I use the most helpful one (Marley) most of the time but she is leaving next week and recommended Shannon. 

Maybe someone else here has another recommendation?


----------



## phiphi

Dukeprincess said:


> Gorgeous *P and hellokatiegirl!*



thanks duke!



hellokatiegirl said:


> Thanks phiphi! I am being very careful to teach my new puppy to stay away from mommy's clothing and shoes!
> 
> You look fabulous phiphi! I can't believe the whole outfit was under $100! Very smart shopping!



we have 2 dogs too, and they are tons of fun! congratulations on your new puppy! (and thank you!!)


----------



## Jazz77

Their 3/4 tees are gorgeous.  So chic and simple (the ones only available online with the scoop neckline.)


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Anyone watches "Bold & the Beautiful"? There charecter Hope's wardrobe is 90% JCrew.


----------



## rubycat

AmeeLVSBags said:
			
		

> Anyone watches "Bold & the Beautiful"? There charecter Hope's wardrobe is 90% JCrew.



I've noticed!  Couldn't stand yesterday's pairing of the raj paisley skirt, wit the green tee.


----------



## findingcate

I've been wearing 90% J. Crew this year too - I'm not sure what has me quite so hooked. This was my outfit yesterday.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

findingcate said:


> I've been wearing 90% J. Crew this year too - I'm not sure what has me quite so hooked. This was my outfit yesterday.


 
Love that skirt! I'm jealous of you skinny ladies rocking the pencil skirts!


----------



## dusty paws

is anyone getting anything from the new summer sale? i lust for the gondola shirt!


----------



## cakegirl

dusty paws said:


> is anyone getting anything from the new summer sale? i lust for the gondola shirt!


I ordered 2 pairs of the Selima for J Crew sunglasses. I have desperately been looking for the perfect tortoiseshell pair.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Here is the J.Crew Blythe blouse in Sand Dune.  I really hope some new colors go on sale soon!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

DC-Cutie said:


> I recently purchased the cafe capri pants in soft fuchsia.  Normally, I'm a 6 or 8, however for these I sized down to a 4.  BUT, BUT, the 4 is already baggy in the knees and loose around the hip and waist.  I tried on a 2 today, PERFECT!  However, I'm not going to fool myself thinking I'm a size 2 in any brand.
> 
> So, a bit of advice size down a size or even two and try them on if you can.
> 
> Here is a pic of the sagging issue after about 4 hours of wear:



 cute!


----------



## Dukeprincess

findingcate said:


> I've been wearing 90% J. Crew this year too - I'm not sure what has me quite so hooked. This was my outfit yesterday.



Oh now you are making me want this skirt again!  LOVE!


----------



## surlygirl

has anyone spotted the feather paisley pencil skirt in store? i need a 10 or 12, and it hasn't popped back in stock online. thanks!

this one: http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Navigation...ode+matchallany~~~~~feather paisley/72982.jsp


----------



## BurberryLvr

dusty paws said:


> is anyone getting anything from the new summer sale? i lust for the gondola shirt!



I saw that in store today marked down to $29.99


----------



## dusty paws

^ *runs to store* if anyone knows of an 8 in stock i'd appreciate it, esp if its marked down!


----------



## DC-Cutie

The gondola skirt is $49, in-store.


----------



## phiphi

findingcate said:


> I've been wearing 90% J. Crew this year too - I'm not sure what has me quite so hooked. This was my outfit yesterday.



i love that skirt!! so pretty!!!



Jenny Lauren said:


> Here is the J.Crew Blythe blouse in Sand Dune.  I really hope some new colors go on sale soon!



agreed!! the blythe is a winner blouse - you look great in it!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

findingcate said:


> I've been wearing 90% J. Crew this year too - I'm not sure what has me quite so hooked. This was my outfit yesterday.



Lovely!!  I was just telling DukePrincess that I really like your blog, you have a great eye for mixing prints!


----------



## findingcate

Thank you so much AmeeLVSBags, Dukeprincess, phiphi, and DC-Cutie!



Jenny Lauren said:


> Here is the J.Crew Blythe blouse in Sand Dune.  I really hope some new colors go on sale soon!



Jenny Lauren - your blog is lovely - such great photos! I'm wearing the blythe blouse in sand dune today!


----------



## yellow08

So all of my 30% off order is going back (except the polka dot popover). I'm not having luck these days with clothes 

@findingcate, nice JC blog
@JennyLauren, nice outfit!


----------



## spylove22

Jenny Lauren said:


> Here is the J.Crew Blythe blouse in Sand Dune. I really hope some new colors go on sale soon!


 
I love your blog!


----------



## Dukeprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> Lovely!!  I was just telling DukePrincess that I really like your blog, you have a great eye for mixing prints!



Indeed she was!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

~Fabulousity~ said:


> cute!





phiphi said:


> agreed!! the blythe is a winner blouse - you look great in it!!



Thanks so much *Fabulousity and phiphi!*



findingcate said:


> Jenny Lauren - your blog is lovely - such great photos! I'm wearing the blythe blouse in sand dune today!





spylove22 said:


> I love your blog!



*Findingcate and Spylove22*, thank you so much for your lovely comments, and for taking the time to check out my blog.  It is so very much appreciated!


----------



## jav821

Hi everyone I don't know if this is the right place to post this help question.  Can anyone please locate me this JC Pyramid Stretch Bracelet in Island Coral and its not available online anymore?  

Thanks in advance


----------



## Eclipse4

jav821 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone I don't know if this is the right place to post this help question.  Can anyone please locate me this JC Pyramid Stretch Bracelet in Island Coral and its not available online anymore?
> 
> Thanks in advance



I saw one at the White Plains, NY store last night.


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Hey j crew addicts!!  I was hoping you might be able to help me? I am looking for a teal/blue cardigain, in the blue feather pictures below.

Has anyone seen anything like this at j crew recently??

Any thanks is greatly appreciated!!!!!


----------



## boxermomof2

I just want to thank everyone for helping me with the collections green sequin skirt!
I wore it Friday to the wedding and seriously could not believe all the compliments! 
First compliment was during the church mass after the priest asked us to shake hands with our neighbors, a woman turned around to reach for my hand and said, "OMG, I love your skirt!" LOL.My oldest son was in the wedding party and he called me the next day to say all his friends were talking about the pretty lady in the green skirt. 
 I wore a a sheer  off white blouse, nude pumps, gold stacked bracelets, turquoise /gold statement ring, and a very  simple gold necklace. I carried Kate Spade's pool clutch and believe it or not, the clutch just worked. http://www.pursepage.com/kate-spade-handbags/kate-spade-pool-party-clutch.html
I bought a turquoise cashmere sweater that looked great, but it was 90+ degrees, so I was glad I had the sheer blouse in my closet.


----------



## DC-Cutie

boxermomof2 said:


> I just want to thank everyone for helping me with the collections green sequin skirt!
> I wore it Friday to the wedding and seriously could not believe all the compliments!
> First compliment was during the church mass after the priest asked us to shake hands with our neighbors, a woman turned around to reach for my hand and said, "OMG, I love your skirt!" LOL.My oldest son was in the wedding party and he called me the next day to say all his friends were talking about the pretty lady in the green skirt.
> I wore a a sheer  off white blouse, nude pumps, gold stacked bracelets, turquoise /gold statement ring, and a very  simple gold necklace. I carried Kate Spade's pool clutch and believe it or not, the clutch just worked. http://www.pursepage.com/kate-spade-handbags/kate-spade-pool-party-clutch.html
> I bought a turquoise cashmere sweater that looked great, but it was 90+ degrees, so I was glad I had the sheer blouse in my closet.



Seems like you were the talk of the town! now you know we need pics!!!!!  

:useless:


----------



## jordanjordan

Has anyone seen the printed Viv flats I. Store?  I want an 8.5 and I have called a few but none have them.  They are half the price in store as online but the store near me doesn't sell shoes.  I really want else but don't want to pay 2x what they are going for in store.


----------



## boxermomof2

DC-Cutie said:


> Seems like you were the talk of the town! now you know we need pics!!!!!
> 
> :useless:



I didn't get any pictures! We were running late, and my husband left wearing the wrong suit jacket(didn't match his pants), we had to turn around to get the right jacket. We were 15 minutes late to the church!
I will put the outfit back on for mod pics this week. I am so happy I bought the skirt! I can't wait to pair it with new navy leather quilted balenciaga jacket.


----------



## DC-Cutie

boxermomof2 said:


> I didn't get any pictures! We were running late, and my husband left wearing the wrong suit jacket(didn't match his pants), we had to turn around to get the right jacket. We were 15 minutes late to the church!
> I will put the outfit back on for mod pics this week. I am so happy I bought the skirt! I can't wait to pair it with new navy leather quilted balenciaga jacket.




I'm weeping  (but, I'll get over it )


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

jordanjordan said:


> Has anyone seen the printed Viv flats I. Store? I want an 8.5 and I have called a few but none have them. They are half the price in store as online but the store near me doesn't sell shoes. I really want else but don't want to pay 2x what they are going for in store.


 
Blogger Anh from http://www.9to5chic.com/ has recently bought them. She is very good in answering questions.


----------



## DC-Cutie

jordanjordan said:


> Has anyone seen the printed Viv flats I. Store?  I want an 8.5 and I have called a few but none have them.  They are half the price in store as online but the store near me doesn't sell shoes.  I really want else but don't want to pay 2x what they are going for in store.



All you have to do is get the item number, go into your local store and have them place the order for you. Your store doesn't have to carry the shoes. They can look up the current selling price and confirm it with the red phone customer service rep., so that you get the lowest price.


----------



## cjy

AmeeLVSBags said:


> Blogger Anh from http://www.9to5chic.com/ has recently bought them. She is very good in answering questions.


 
I love her blog!


----------



## cjy

boxermomof2 said:


> I didn't get any pictures! We were running late, and my husband left wearing the wrong suit jacket(didn't match his pants), we had to turn around to get the right jacket. We were 15 minutes late to the church!
> I will put the outfit back on for mod pics this week. I am so happy I bought the skirt! I can't wait to pair it with new navy leather quilted balenciaga jacket.


 I know you looked stunning!


----------



## findingcate

boxermomof2 said:


> I just want to thank everyone for helping me with the collections green sequin skirt!
> I wore it Friday to the wedding and seriously could not believe all the compliments!
> First compliment was during the church mass after the priest asked us to shake hands with our neighbors, a woman turned around to reach for my hand and said, "OMG, I love your skirt!" LOL.My oldest son was in the wedding party and he called me the next day to say all his friends were talking about the pretty lady in the green skirt.
> I wore a a sheer  off white blouse, nude pumps, gold stacked bracelets, turquoise /gold statement ring, and a very  simple gold necklace. I carried Kate Spade's pool clutch and believe it or not, the clutch just worked. http://www.pursepage.com/kate-spade-handbags/kate-spade-pool-party-clutch.html
> I bought a turquoise cashmere sweater that looked great, but it was 90+ degrees, so I was glad I had the sheer blouse in my closet.



Sounds absolutely divine. Can't wait to see the recreated pictures!


----------



## jordanjordan

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> All you have to do is get the item number, go into your local store and have them place the order for you. Your store doesn't have to carry the shoes. They can look up the current selling price and confirm it with the red phone customer service rep., so that you get the lowest price.



Thanks, I wasn't sure if they could do that with an item they didn't carry!  I need to make a trip to thrall next week so hopefully they still have my size by then.


----------



## DC-Cutie

jordanjordan said:


> Thanks, I wasn't sure if they could do that with an item they didn't carry!  I need to make a trip to thrall next week so hopefully they still have my size by then.



Or call a store that carried them, like Tyson's and have someone order them for you. So you don't have to make a special trip.


----------



## phiphi

boxermomof2 said:
			
		

> I just want to thank everyone for helping me with the collections green sequin skirt!
> I wore it Friday to the wedding and seriously could not believe all the compliments!
> First compliment was during the church mass after the priest asked us to shake hands with our neighbors, a woman turned around to reach for my hand and said, "OMG, I love your skirt!" LOL.My oldest son was in the wedding party and he called me the next day to say all his friends were talking about the pretty lady in the green skirt.
> I wore a a sheer  off white blouse, nude pumps, gold stacked bracelets, turquoise /gold statement ring, and a very  simple gold necklace. I carried Kate Spade's pool clutch and believe it or not, the clutch just worked. http://www.pursepage.com/kate-spade-handbags/kate-spade-pool-party-clutch.html
> I bought a turquoise cashmere sweater that looked great, but it was 90+ degrees, so I was glad I had the sheer blouse in my closet.



It sounds like you were the belle of the ball! It is such a stunning skirt, I know you were gorgeous!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

boxermomof2 said:


> I just want to thank everyone for helping me with the collections green sequin skirt!
> I wore it Friday to the wedding and seriously could not believe all the compliments!
> First compliment was during the church mass after the priest asked us to shake hands with our neighbors, a woman turned around to reach for my hand and said, "OMG, I love your skirt!" LOL.My oldest son was in the wedding party and he called me the next day to say all his friends were talking about the pretty lady in the green skirt.
> I wore a a sheer  off white blouse, nude pumps, gold stacked bracelets, turquoise /gold statement ring, and a very  simple gold necklace. I carried Kate Spade's pool clutch and believe it or not, the clutch just worked. http://www.pursepage.com/kate-spade-handbags/kate-spade-pool-party-clutch.html
> I bought a turquoise cashmere sweater that looked great, but it was 90+ degrees, so I was glad I had the sheer blouse in my closet.



Wow I KNEW you'd look amazing!


----------



## erinrose

Hi guys I finally decided to take the plunge for the blythe blouse but I´m not sure which size to get and I hoping you all can help me. I usally wear a 00 in j crew but I´m thinking maybe I should go for a size 0 this time since I don´t want it that fitted. I love flowy blouses and don´t want it snug but I also don´t want it to be baggy  or too long on me. I´m 5´2 and around 100 ibs, what do you think should I stick to my usaual size or get a bigger? I´d really appriciate your advice!


----------



## findingcate

erinrose said:


> Hi guys I finally decided to take the plunge for the blythe blouse but I´m not sure which size to get and I hoping you all can help me. I usally wear a 00 in j crew but I´m thinking maybe I should go for a size 0 this time since I don´t want it that fitted. I love flowy blouses and don´t want it snug but I also don´t want it to be baggy  or too long on me. I´m 5´2 and around 100 ibs, what do you think should I stick to my usaual size or get a bigger? I´d really appriciate your advice!



If I were you, I'd stick with the 00. I usually wear a 2 in perfect shirts and this is the size 00 on me:







I wish I hadn't sized down, because this one developed a hole in the shoulder because it was a little tight across the back (and I think the seam is to blame as well), but otherwise, it's not too tight, even 2 sizes down.


----------



## erinrose

findingcate said:


> If I were you, I'd stick with the 00. I usually wear a 2 in perfect shirts and this is the size 00 on me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I hadn't sized down, because this one developed a hole in the shoulder because it was a little tight across the back (and I think the seam is to blame as well), but otherwise, it's not too tight, even 2 sizes down.


 
Thanks so much for your imput, I´ll definitely take that into concideration


----------



## hellokatiegirl

findingcate said:


> If I were you, I'd stick with the 00. I usually wear a 2 in perfect shirts and this is the size 00 on me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I hadn't sized down, because this one developed a hole in the shoulder because it was a little tight across the back (and I think the seam is to blame as well), but otherwise, it's not too tight, even 2 sizes down.



I love your outfit, especially that skirt! Sorry to hear about your shirt! 



Jenny Lauren said:


> Here is the J.Crew Blythe blouse in Sand Dune.  I really hope some new colors go on sale soon!



I love the way you styled your outfit with the Blythe blouse! Gorgeous! 



findingcate said:


> I've been wearing 90% J. Crew this year too - I'm not sure what has me quite so hooked. This was my outfit yesterday.



Nice outfit! I totally agree with you that 90% of my wardrobe lately is from J.Crew! I have stopped shopping at a lot of places lately, because I love everything from J.Crew this year! As my husband jokingly asks when we go to the J.Crew store nearest us, "Is there anything in this store that you don't have yet?"


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Here is an outfit from last week. The skirt is the J.Crew Big Apple Postage Stamp Mini. The sandals are also J.Crew (Lilibeth Patent Sandals).

I wore this to J.Crew and while waiting to try some (more) stuff on, the SA said I looked like I stepped out of the J.Crew catalog!


----------



## cjy

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is an outfit from last week. The skirt is the J.Crew Big Apple Postage Stamp Mini. The sandals are also J.Crew (Lilibeth Patent Sandals).
> 
> I wore this to J.Crew and while waiting to try some (more) stuff on, the SA said I looked like I stepped out of the J.Crew catalog!


 What a great summer outfit!


----------



## Dukeprincess

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is an outfit from last week. The skirt is the J.Crew Big Apple Postage Stamp Mini. The sandals are also J.Crew (Lilibeth Patent Sandals).
> 
> I wore this to J.Crew and while waiting to try some (more) stuff on, the SA said I looked like I stepped out of the J.Crew catalog!



So cute!  I love it!


----------



## Eclipse4

30% off final sale in store. Pencil skirts were about $20-23 with student discount included.


----------



## dusty paws

^argh so mad, just bought something there last night!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Eclipse4 said:


> 30% off final sale in store. Pencil skirts were about $20-23 with student discount included.



Merci


----------



## Shopmore

dusty paws said:


> ^argh so mad, just bought something there last night!


 
Same here!  Do you think they can price adjust if I went back?  It's such a crock.


----------



## Eclipse4

Shopmore said:
			
		

> Same here!  Do you think they can price adjust if I went back?  It's such a crock.



Doesn't hurt to try. There was a lady in the store today who wanted a price adjustment. Manager said no because it was after the seven days. The lady then said she'd return the sweater and buy the one sale. Mind you she wore the sweater to the store!! The mgr gave a one time exception.


----------



## Shopmore

Eclipse4 said:


> Doesn't hurt to try. There was a lady in the store today who wanted a price adjustment. Manager said no because it was after the seven days. The lady then said she'd return the sweater and buy the one sale. Mind you she wore the sweater to the store!! The mgr gave a one time exception.


 
Well, I just tried live chatting to see if I could get an adjustment for items I used the red phone in the store for.  She wouldn't adjust it for me.  So I guess I will have to go all the way back to the store and re order everything.  What a PITA!  I wish I could quit J. Crew with these dumb games they play with their pricing/promos.  My items haven't even shipped yet!


----------



## dusty paws

i'm sending my mom to go get me some of the stuff i saw on sale yesterday with her teacher's discount. oooops to the supposed shopping ban...


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

My store has 30% off on sale items going on right now.
Got this top $24.99 (-30%off) for $17.50.
s7.jcrew.com/is/image/jcrew/71619_PK5972?$ary_tn250$


----------



## hellokatiegirl

cjy said:


> What a great summer outfit!





Dukeprincess said:


> So cute!  I love it!



Thanks everyone! 



Eclipse4 said:


> 30% off final sale in store. Pencil skirts were about $20-23 with student discount included.



Oh, this is so tempting! I just bought a bunch of stuff this weekend, but I have a feeling most of the items I got would not be left if I waited for the extra 30% off.  What a great deal on the pencil skirts!


----------



## jordanjordan

DC Cutie- thanks so much for the tip! I was able to have my store order the viv tortoise flats for the in store price with an additional 30% off, for a grand total of $49.  I also got the festival green linen pants for $55.  Great red phone order!!  

In store I got the linen stripe tippi (price match to online, but no 30%), and also a purple pencil skirt for $25 and the anchors away silk blouse for $30 ish, can't remember.  They definitely have some awesome deals in store right now.

I want to recommend the anchors away blouse- I normally would not try it on but my husband pointed it out and I liked some of the new anchor print stuff they had up front so I thought why not. It fits well and just really cute and seems versatile.


----------



## xhb

Shopmore said:


> Well, I just tried live chatting to see if I could get an adjustment for items I used the red phone in the store for.  She wouldn't adjust it for me.  So I guess I will have to go all the way back to the store and re order everything.  What a PITA!  I wish I could quit J. Crew with these dumb games they play with their pricing/promos.  My items haven't even shipped yet!



You should try calling them.  I once ordered a pair of denim and right before J. Crew even sent it, the jeans went on sale.  I called them and they were able to credit me the difference.


----------



## dusty paws

Jordan, scored the anchors away blouse today! Would love to see your styling pics!


----------



## piecesofmeg

Hi, just wanna ask for advice because I can't get to a jcrew and a friend is gonna help me pick up a pair of pixiepants. Only trouble is I'm worried about sizing. I'm about 5'3 so im thinking to get the length as short, but unsure to get a us4/6 since I heard sizing is abit off for pixiepants? I usually get an American eagle 6 (sometimes a 4 for jeggings if they are light washed) and a size 27 in joes jeans. If someone could help out?


----------



## InTheDesert

piecesofmeg said:


> Hi, just wanna ask for advice because I can't get to a jcrew and a friend is gonna help me pick up a pair of pixiepants. Only trouble is I'm worried about sizing. I'm about 5'3 so im thinking to get the length as short, but unsure to get a us4/6 since I heard sizing is abit off for pixiepants? I usually get an American eagle 6 (sometimes a 4 for jeggings if they are light washed) and a size 27 in joes jeans. If someone could help out?



The pixie pants only come in one length and they run a bit big and also stretch out a bit. I would suggest getting the 4.


----------



## ncch

Does anyone have any info on this top?  Was looking at some shorts on the site and liked this top the model had on with it but can't find it anywhere!  

I've been looking for a top with a crochet front so if anyone has seen anything similar somewhere else please let me know!  Thanks!


----------



## piecesofmeg

InTheDesert said:


> The pixie pants only come in one length and they run a bit big and also stretch out a bit. I would suggest getting the 4.



Thank you!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Cool!  Glad it worked out for your and you got them at a great price!



jordanjordan said:


> DC Cutie- thanks so much for the tip! I was able to have my store order the viv tortoise flats for the in store price with an additional 30% off, for a grand total of $49.  I also got the festival green linen pants for $55.  Great red phone order!!
> 
> In store I got the linen stripe tippi (price match to online, but no 30%), and also a purple pencil skirt for $25 and the anchors away silk blouse for $30 ish, can't remember.  They definitely have some awesome deals in store right now.
> 
> I want to recommend the anchors away blouse- I normally would not try it on but my husband pointed it out and I liked some of the new anchor print stuff they had up front so I thought why not. It fits well and just really cute and seems versatile.


----------



## DC-Cutie

ncch said:


> Does anyone have any info on this top?  Was looking at some shorts on the site and liked this top the model had on with it but can't find it anywhere!
> 
> I've been looking for a top with a crochet front so if anyone has seen anything similar somewhere else please let me know!  Thanks!



If this is a top you saw on J. Crew you can call their customer service and inquire.  It could be a collection piece.

This is the only crochet front shirt I've seen:
http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Navigation...eprice|0~20+17+4294967121~90~~~~~~~/58195.jsp


----------



## ncch

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> If this is a top you saw on J. Crew you can call their customer service and inquire.  It could be a collection piece.
> 
> This is the only crochet front shirt I've seen:
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Navigation/Sale/AllProducts/PRDOVR~58195/99102729171/ENE~1+2+3+22+4294967294+20~~P_saleprice%7C0~20+17+4294967121~90~~~~~~~/58195.jsp



I actually have this shirt!  This ones more lace than crochet..pretty!
  Thanks - I know I could call but I'm overseas so thought I might post here first to see if any of the jcrew experts knew.


----------



## DC-Cutie

ncch said:


> I actually have this shirt!  This ones more lace than crochet..pretty!
> Thanks - I know I could call but I'm overseas so thought I might post here first to see if any of the jcrew experts knew.



I just talked to my SA, she said that's an older summer item that is completely sold out.

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/knitstees/sweatshirtsandcardigans/PRDOVR~69631/69631.jsp

it's on fleaBay for $200+!


----------



## findingcate

ncch said:


> Does anyone have any info on this top?  Was looking at some shorts on the site and liked this top the model had on with it but can't find it anywhere!
> 
> I've been looking for a top with a crochet front so if anyone has seen anything similar somewhere else please let me know!  Thanks!



It's called the Summerlight terry daisy sweatshirt and is sold out online:
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/PRDOVR~69631/69631.jsp

I believe it was in the March catalog. You could try calling and having them do a wish list search for you.


----------



## pavilion

Eclipse4 said:
			
		

> 30% off final sale in store. Pencil skirts were about $20-23 with student discount included.



Thanks so much for the info! I was able to stock up on pencil skirts.


----------



## ncch

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> I just talked to my SA, she said that's an older summer item that is completely sold out.
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/knitstees/sweatshirtsandcardigans/PRDOVR~69631/69631.jsp
> 
> it's on fleaBay for $200+!



Thanks so much!  That was so fast too!  Guess it wasn't crochet - was chiffon!
And 200+ is crazy!


----------



## ncch

findingcate said:
			
		

> It's called the Summerlight terry daisy sweatshirt and is sold out online:
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/PRDOVR~69631/69631.jsp
> 
> I believe it was in the March catalog. You could try calling and having them do a wish list search for you.



Thanks for the info!  I'm overseas so it's prob too much of a hassle to do that


----------



## dusty paws

super huge thanks to DC for introducing me to her PS   this is going to be bad for my wallet...


----------



## DC-Cutie

dusty paws said:


> super huge thanks to DC for introducing me to her PS   this is going to be bad for my wallet...



Hold on to your wallet


----------



## dusty paws

do any of you have the bubble necklace? i'm torn between  black or royoal blue.  thoughts?


----------



## DC-Cutie

dusty paws said:


> do any of you have the bubble necklace? i'm torn between  black or royoal blue.  thoughts?



I have the black, from years ago.  But, I saw a lady wearing the royal blue with a green top and now I HAVE to have it!  If you go with one, I'd say royal blue.


----------



## BabyDollChic

Can the student discount be used on sale items?


----------



## DC-Cutie

BabyDollChic said:


> Can the student discount be used on sale items?



Yes


----------



## BabyDollChic

DC-Cutie said:


> Yes



Aw, I didn't use it b/c the sign they had up in the dressing room said that it excluded sale items, I should've asked anyways!


----------



## DC-Cutie

BabyDollChic said:


> Aw, I didn't use it b/c the sign they had up in the dressing room said that it excluded sale items, I should've asked anyways!



They should take the sign down, because you certainly can use it. You can go back for a price adjustment.


----------



## BabyDollChic

DC-Cutie said:


> They should take the sign down, because you certainly can use it. You can go back for a price adjustment.



Thank you! I'm going to go in tomorrow and see if they're willing to PA the total for me.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

BabyDollChic said:


> Thank you! I'm going to go in tomorrow and see if they're willing to PA the total for me.



Sometimes if you are really lucky J.Crew will run an extra 30% off promotion and then give you the student discount on top of this. They are not suppose to do this to my knowledge, but I always ask, it never hurts to ask!


----------



## DC-Cutie

hellokatiegirl said:


> Sometimes if you are really lucky J.Crew will run an extra 30% off promotion and then give you the student discount on top of this. They are not suppose to do this to my knowledge, but I always ask, it never hurts to ask!



they are supposed to do it. The student discount can be used on top of 30% off and 20% off promos.


----------



## ncch

I feel like it depends who you get and which store you go to.  I know sometimes they said they can't use two codes - it's either you take the 30 off sale or take the student discount.  (like anyone would take the student discount over the extra 30.....)


----------



## yellow08

ncch said:


> I feel like it depends who you get and which store you go to.  I know sometimes they said they can't use two codes - it's either you take the 30 off sale or take the student discount.  (like anyone would take the student discount over the extra 30.....)



They only exclude the 15% during in-store promotions like 20% off $250 or when they offered 30% off all regular priced items. Other than that you can you use your student discount on top of final sale.

ETA: JCrew also excludes the 15% student discount on JC in good company (i.e. Soludos, Thomas Mason, Face, etc...)


----------



## ncch

yellow08 said:
			
		

> They only exclude the 15% during in-store promotions like 20% off $250 or when they offered 30% off all regular priced items. Other than that you can you use your student discount on top of final sale.
> 
> ETA: JCrew also excludes the 15% student discount on JC in good company (i.e. Soludos, Thomas Mason, Face, etc...)



Interesting.....thanks.  Now I know!


----------



## DC-Cutie

the stores in my area, let students use it on everything.  Like recently, j. crew had an event, 20% off $150 purchase and students were using it.


----------



## dusty paws

heading to mine today to see if anything is left from the sale.


----------



## phiphi

dusty paws said:


> heading to mine today to see if anything is left from the sale.



happy hunting!!

i'm trying to be so good - anchors aweigh blouse yay or nay?


----------



## dusty paws

thanks phi!  love your blog btw. i say yes to the anchors aweigh.


----------



## cjy

What do you all think of the new items J. Crew just added????


----------



## jordanjordan

phiphi said:
			
		

> happy hunting!!
> 
> i'm trying to be so good - anchors aweigh blouse yay or nay?



I got it but haven't worn it yet.  Would love styling ideas and pics if anyone else has it!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

cjy said:


> What do you all think of the new items J. Crew just added????



I love the new heart me Tippi sweater! I missed out on the one featured for winter, so I think I might buy it at full price. I usually don't do that at Jcrew, but I wouldn't be surprised if it doesn't make it to the sale. 



jordanjordan said:


> I got it but haven't worn it yet.  Would love styling ideas and pics if anyone else has it!





phiphi said:


> happy hunting!!
> 
> i'm trying to be so good - anchors aweigh blouse yay or nay?



jordanjordan and phiphi, I bought the anchors away blouse too. It is really cute! I haven't worn it yet, so I would also love some styling ideas! I also bought this sequin anchor top shown below. I don't know why I need so many articles of clothing with anchors!


----------



## DC-Cutie

hellokatiegirl said:


> I love the new heart me Tippi sweater! I missed out on the one featured for winter, so I think I might buy it at full price. I usually don't do that at Jcrew, but I wouldn't be surprised if it doesn't make it to the sale.



OMG!  I didn't even realize there was a Heart Me Tippi sweater 

**off to order both colors**

Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## jordanjordan

hellokatiegirl said:
			
		

> I love the new heart me Tippi sweater! I missed out on the one featured for winter, so I think I might buy it at full price. I usually don't do that at Jcrew, but I wouldn't be surprised if it doesn't make it to the sale.
> 
> jordanjordan and phiphi, I bought the anchors away blouse too. It is really cute! I haven't worn it yet, so I would also love some styling ideas! I also bought this sequin anchor top shown below. I don't know why I need so many articles of clothing with anchors!



I want the anchor sweatshirt, so I am with ya on all the anchors.  I think I'm going to wait until it goes on sale, though.


----------



## jellybebe

hellokatiegirl said:
			
		

> I love the new heart me Tippi sweater! I missed out on the one featured for winter, so I think I might buy it at full price. I usually don't do that at Jcrew, but I wouldn't be surprised if it doesn't make it to the sale.
> 
> jordanjordan and phiphi, I bought the anchors away blouse too. It is really cute! I haven't worn it yet, so I would also love some styling ideas! I also bought this sequin anchor top shown below. I don't know why I need so many articles of clothing with anchors!



The heart sweater looks so cute!


----------



## dusty paws

Katiegirl - love the sequins!

Picked up a floral pencil skirt, gondola stripe skirt and tank for under 80!


----------



## cjy

Very curios about the crystal trim jacket....
If ANYONE has seen it, weigh in!
I am getting the chambray dot shirt.Maybe the tunic, thinking stil.


----------



## phiphi

hellokatiegirl said:


> I love the new heart me Tippi sweater! I missed out on the one featured for winter, so I think I might buy it at full price. I usually don't do that at Jcrew, but I wouldn't be surprised if it doesn't make it to the sale.
> 
> jordanjordan and phiphi, I bought the anchors away blouse too. It is really cute! I haven't worn it yet, so I would also love some styling ideas! I also bought this sequin anchor top shown below. I don't know why I need so many articles of clothing with anchors!



ooh tippi heart me! :faints: i'm plannning to treat the anchors aweigh print like polka dots. 



DC-Cutie said:


> OMG!  I didn't even realize there was a Heart Me Tippi sweater
> 
> **off to order both colors**
> 
> Thanks for the heads-up!



 i am trying to resist. 



dusty paws said:


> Katiegirl - love the sequins!
> 
> Picked up a floral pencil skirt, gondola stripe skirt and tank for under 80!



ooh! what awesome scores!!!


----------



## dusty paws

thanks! i'm just a little new to bright patterns so any ideas on what to pair with the floral skirt would be awesome


----------



## phiphi

dusty paws said:


> thanks! i'm just a little new to bright patterns so any ideas on what to pair with the floral skirt would be awesome



is this the floral one you got?







i've got this skirt and plan to pair it with a crisp white blouse and chunky necklace with a coloured shoe. or the yellow blythe with a nude shoe. or a black loose fitting tee with wedges. the chambray that the model is styled with (but not the sneakers) would work too! i would love to see you in an outfit pic!


----------



## phiphi

dusty paws said:


> thanks phi!  love your blog btw. i say yes to the anchors aweigh.





hellokatiegirl said:


> jordanjordan and phiphi, I bought the anchors away blouse too. It is really cute! I haven't worn it yet, so I would also love some styling ideas! I also bought this sequin anchor top shown below. I don't know why I need so many articles of clothing with anchors!



and thank you dustypaws (i am so thrilled you visit my blog! ) and hellokatiegirl! i got the blouse!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

DC-Cutie said:


> OMG!  I didn't even realize there was a Heart Me Tippi sweater
> **off to order both colors**
> 
> Thanks for the heads-up!



You're welcome DC-Cutie! I'm glad you are getting both! 

I think I'll get the pink peacock color, but I love the other color too!



dusty paws said:


> Katiegirl - love the sequins!
> 
> Picked up a floral pencil skirt, gondola stripe skirt and tank for under 80!



Thanks dusty paws! You got some awesome deals. I love everything you got!



phiphi said:


> and thank you dustypaws (i am so thrilled you visit my blog! ) and hellokatiegirl! i got the blouse!



Yeah! I am glad that you got the blouse phiphi! I can't wait to see how you style it on your blog. I also really enjoy looking at your blog for inspiration! You take great pictures!


----------



## ellacoach

J crew is opening a retail location in my town in August. I am both overjoyed and scared beyond belief!! I am in so much trouble!!


----------



## yellow08

ellacoach said:


> J crew is opening a retail location in my town in August. I am both overjoyed and scared beyond belief!! I am in so much trouble!!


I understand, I understand...


----------



## yellow08

I've been doing pretty good not getting everything I see at JC (it's hard). I got this clutch for $42 and a bangle for $6. I also picked up the Safari cafe capri's for $38.

 I'm so tempted to get the new heart me sweater (gray/navy) but at $90, I'm debating. However, I know it will sell out!


----------



## phiphi

hellokatiegirl said:


> Yeah! I am glad that you got the blouse phiphi! I can't wait to see how you style it on your blog. I also really enjoy looking at your blog for inspiration! You take great pictures!



aw thank you so much hellokatiegirl!! that's so sweet! 



yellow08 said:


> I've been doing pretty good not getting everything I see at JC (it's hard). I got this clutch for $42 and a bangle for $6. I also picked up the Safari cafe capri's for $38.
> 
> I'm so tempted to get the new heart me sweater (gray/navy) but at $90, I'm debating. However, I know it will sell out!



omg i know right! soooo tempted! you got some really great buys! congrats yellow!!


----------



## cjy

i ordered the printed seville wedges today. They are on sale on line for $98. I called a store ( i read they were cheaper in store)  They were on sale for $60, plus 30% off and I got free shipping for ordering from the store. What a difference!
I sure I hope I like them. I ordered the flax too, but they are on back order. I also caved and ordered the chambray shirt with dots, and the printed linen tunic. I have been bad.


----------



## cjy

yellow08 said:


> http://
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been doing pretty good not getting everything I see at JC (it's hard). I got this clutch for $42 and a bangle for $6. I also picked up the Safari cafe capri's for $38.
> 
> I'm so tempted to get the new heart me sweater (gray/navy) but at $90, I'm debating. However, I know it will sell out!


 Great buys! Love the clutch!


----------



## cjy

phiphi said:


> and thank you dustypaws (i am so thrilled you visit my blog! ) and hellokatiegirl! i got the blouse!


 I love it too! great style! Your red jacket is TDF!


----------



## InTheDesert

dusty paws said:


> thanks! i'm just a little new to bright patterns so any ideas on what to pair with the floral skirt would be awesome



This skirt is so great because you have so many options for colors. If you are looking for a more relaxed feel you can always pair it up with a vintage cotton tank in your color of choice and put a featherweight cardigan on top in navy...purple...yellow...etc!


For more of an office look, you can pair it up with the collared haberdashery shirts or the blythe blouses. Lavender, yellow, ivory. So many options!


----------



## phiphi

cjy said:


> i ordered the printed seville wedges today. They are on sale on line for $98. I called a store ( i read they were cheaper in store)  They were on sale for $60, plus 30% off and I got free shipping for ordering from the store. What a difference!
> I sure I hope I like them. I ordered the flax too, but they are on back order. I also caved and ordered the chambray shirt with dots, and the printed linen tunic. I have been bad.





cjy said:


> I love it too! great style! Your red jacket is TDF!



thank you cjy!! it means alot that you visit my blog!  may i ask how you sized in the seville wedges?


----------



## hellokatiegirl

I went to my local J.Crew today and luckily there were still some amazing deals to be had! I was so inspired by all of the talk of the floral pencil skirt that I just had to pick one up along with the fanfare wool cardigan. I think the skirt with the extra 30% and the teacher/student discount was $22 and the sweater was $14.99! I got some other goodies too!

Oh, I also caved and bought the heart me tippi sweater in peacock! My justification was that a.) I got my student/teacher discount so technically it was on sale b.) I saved so much on everything else so it sort of evened out! Anyway, the tipi heart sweater is so cute. It is a great weight to wear during cold summer evenings and mild California winters!


----------



## cjy

phiphi said:


> thank you cjy!! it means alot that you visit my blog!  may i ask how you sized in the seville wedges?


You are welcome!  
 I ordered the 7. I am a 7 1/2 US, the site stated and many blog reviews stated they ran big. I hope the 7 works. I will post when I get them.


----------



## dusty paws

Wow Katie - where did you find the fanfare at? Nice buys!


----------



## dusty paws

Hmmm now im wondering if I should
Go back and get a tippi sweater or two - anyone know how long the promo is good for?


----------



## phiphi

cjy said:


> You are welcome!
> I ordered the 7. I am a 7 1/2 US, the site stated and many blog reviews stated they ran big. I hope the 7 works. I will post when I get them.



thank you cjy!!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

dusty paws said:


> Wow Katie - where did you find the fanfare at? Nice buys!





dusty paws said:


> Hmmm now im wondering if I should
> Go back and get a tippi sweater or two - anyone know how long the promo is good for?



I bought the fanfare cardigan at my local store in Pasadena. I thought they were totally sold out of anything in that print, but they had two sweaters in xxs. I am normally an xs, but it fit and for $14.99 I couldn't pass it up! I also have the fanfare pencil skirt that I bought months ago. 

You should get the tippi sweaters! I think at my store they were on sale for $39.99 plus the extra 30% off. I bought a couple during J.Crew's last sale in both cotton and linen. They are great staples for your wardrobe!


----------



## phiphi

hellokatiegirl said:


> I bought the fanfare cardigan at my local store in Pasadena. I thought they were totally sold out of anything in that print, but they had two sweaters in xxs. I am normally an xs, but it fit and for $14.99 I couldn't pass it up! I also have the fanfare pencil skirt that I bought months ago.
> 
> You should get the tippi sweaters! I think at my store they were on sale for $39.99 plus the extra 30% off. I bought a couple during J.Crew's last sale in both cotton and linen. They are great staples for your wardrobe!



can't wait to see pics of them! what a great score. i am loving this sale! (maybe a little too much )


----------



## DC-Cutie

hellokatiegirl said:


> I bought the fanfare cardigan at my local store in Pasadena. I thought they were totally sold out of anything in that print, but they had two sweaters in xxs. I am normally an xs, but it fit and for $14.99 I couldn't pass it up! I also have the fanfare pencil skirt that I bought months ago.
> 
> You should get the tippi sweaters! I think at my store they were on sale for $39.99 plus the extra 30% off. I bought a couple during J.Crew's last sale in both cotton and linen. They are great staples for your wardrobe!



If you purchased the pink tippi, be careful. I wore it with white jeans and it bled!  4 washings later the color was still there. Thankfully j crew was understanding. They returned the sweater and let me get a new pair of jeans from madewell.


----------



## dusty paws

....bought a tippi in linen in the Philly store. And no sales tax on clothes - whaaaat?!


----------



## DC-Cutie

30% off sale online!!!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

DC-Cutie said:


> If you purchased the pink tippi, be careful. I wore it with white jeans and it bled!  4 washings later the color was still there. Thankfully j crew was understanding. They returned the sweater and let me get a new pair of jeans from madewell.



Thanks for the heads up DC-Cutie. I actually did buy the tippi sweater in pink (the cotton, not linen). I am going to be extra careful with it now that I know this. It is nice that J.CREW was understanding, that's only fair. 



dusty paws said:


> ....bought a tippi in linen in the Philly store. And no sales tax on clothes - whaaaat?!



I use to live in Pittsburgh, PA and I was so spoiled with the no sales tax. CA sales tax is a killer!



DC-Cutie said:


> 30% off sale online!!!



I got the email for the sale this morning. Is it wrong that I already bought some things???


----------



## dusty paws

katie, what did you get?

I'm contemplating some sweaters... but i don't _need_ them.


----------



## dusty paws

ok i swear i'm done after this. has anyone seen any of the paisley pencil skirts in an 8 at any of their stores?


----------



## bonchicgenre

Are they still having the sale in store?

I ordered a few things online but would like to check out the in store if it's still going on! The prices are great!


----------



## DC-Cutie

hellokatiegirl said:


> I got the email for the sale this morning. Is it wrong that I already bought some things???



Heck no, it's not wrong.  What did you get?

I picked up the Maritime Dress (on sale for $39), found the flower skirt and glitter espadrilles (on sale for $49)at the Rockerfeller Center store yesterday.


----------



## bonchicgenre

DC-Cutie said:


> Heck no, it's not wrong.  What did you get?
> 
> I picked up the Maritime Dress (on sale for $39), found the flower skirt and glitter espadrilles (on sale for $49)at the Rockerfeller Center store yesterday.



You always find incredible deals! Your closet must be pretty impressive


----------



## hellokatiegirl

To answer a previous question, here is how I styled the No. 2 Garden Floral pencil skirt! I am so glad I got this. There are so many possibilities for how you could style it!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

dusty paws said:


> katie, what did you get?
> 
> I'm contemplating some sweaters... but i don't _need_ them.



That's the thing, you never need them, but you can always find a reason to justify the purchase! I always tell myself, "well I don't have quite this color." This is why I have the Jackie Cardigan and some other sweaters in a million colors!



DC-Cutie said:


> Heck no, it's not wrong.  What did you get?
> 
> I picked up the Maritime Dress (on sale for $39), found the flower skirt and glitter espadrilles (on sale for $49)at the Rockerfeller Center store yesterday.



Sounds like you got some great deals DC Cutie! 

I tried to be good and just pick up a few things on the website. The deals in the store are way better than online, even with the new sale online. I bought some of the chino shorts, the featherweight cashmere short sleeve cardigan in yellow, and the striped silk bow cami in neon rose (I love this blouse!).


----------



## Sparklybags

I'm thinking of getting a pair of the chino shorts and the cafe capris in the sale! How do they run?

Thanks


----------



## cjy

hellokatiegirl said:


> To answer a previous question, here is how I styled the No. 2 Garden Floral pencil skirt! I am so glad I got this. There are so many possibilities for how you could style it!


 OMG You look fab!!! Love the whole outfit!! Shoes are really


----------



## cjy

bonchicgenre said:


> You always find incredible deals! Your closet must be pretty impressive


 Oh, yes, I know it is!!!! DC is the J Crew go to girl.


----------



## jordanjordan

Does anyone have patent viv flats?  I got the tortoise looking pair and can't decide at size to keep.  The 8.5 are REALLY tight in the toe box, but the 9 my heel is on the verge of flopping out.  Will they stretch?  They seem much stiffer than any j.creew shoes I've owned in the past.


----------



## elmel

jordanjordan said:


> Does anyone have patent viv flats?  I got the tortoise looking pair and can't decide at size to keep.  The 8.5 are REALLY tight in the toe box, but the 9 my heel is on the verge of flopping out.  Will they stretch?  They seem much stiffer than any j.creew shoes I've owned in the past.



I have the leopard patents... got 1/2 size up. Mine have not stretched in the toe, so I would go with the larger size and if your feet are slipping out the back, maybe put in one of those foot petal heel things? I actually first purchased the viv bows in my normal size and they were killing my toes, and did not stretch until I used a shoe stretcher. That helped some but I still regret not going w/ the larger size. Hope that helps!


----------



## Eclipse4

jordanjordan said:
			
		

> Does anyone have patent viv flats?  I got the tortoise looking pair and can't decide at size to keep.  The 8.5 are REALLY tight in the toe box, but the 9 my heel is on the verge of flopping out.  Will they stretch?  They seem much stiffer than any j.creew shoes I've owned in the past.



I have the leopard and the peach colored viv flats. The leopard ones have not stretched at all...they are very stiff. The peach ones fit more tts and I get tons of compliments on both.


----------



## Eclipse4

hellokatiegirl said:
			
		

> To answer a previous question, here is how I styled the No. 2 Garden Floral pencil skirt! I am so glad I got this. There are so many possibilities for how you could style it!



Very pretty, love the colors.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I saw a girl with the leopard Viv flats on yesterday and her feet looked like they were fighting to get out!  YIKES!


----------



## jordanjordan

Thanks all!  The 8.5 don't look bad, they actually look better.   I will have to try them on again the morning and get a fresh opinion.  The difference between that and the 9 seems like a full size.  I typically buy my shoes on the snug size so they will mold to my foot but I'll have to reconsider with these now knowing they don't stretch much.  They are great shoes though, especially at the in store price!


----------



## jordanjordan

Eclipse4 said:
			
		

> I have the leopard and the peach colored viv flats. The leopard ones have not stretched at all...they are very stiff. The peach ones fit more tts and I get tons of compliments on both.



Love the peach, I may get those too!


----------



## dusty paws

Ok ok I'm seriously done.


----------



## phiphi

DC-Cutie said:


> If you purchased the pink tippi, be careful. I wore it with white jeans and it bled!  4 washings later the color was still there. Thankfully j crew was understanding. They returned the sweater and let me get a new pair of jeans from madewell.



eep!! good to know that! i'll pass on it then.. i was tempted to get the linen one because i really wanted a neon pink top. (now, i don't really need it, but.. technicalities.. )



hellokatiegirl said:


> Thanks for the heads up DC-Cutie. I actually did buy the tippi sweater in pink (the cotton, not linen). I am going to be extra careful with it now that I know this. It is nice that J.CREW was understanding, that's only fair.
> 
> I use to live in Pittsburgh, PA and I was so spoiled with the no sales tax. CA sales tax is a killer!
> 
> I got the email for the sale this morning. Is it wrong that I already bought some things???



there is nothing wrong with a good sale code! 



DC-Cutie said:


> Heck no, it's not wrong.  What did you get?
> 
> I picked up the Maritime Dress (on sale for $39), found the flower skirt and glitter espadrilles (on sale for $49)at the Rockerfeller Center store yesterday.



oh great scores dc!! i love glitter! you find the best sales!



Sparklybags said:


> I'm thinking of getting a pair of the chino shorts and the cafe capris in the sale! How do they run?
> 
> Thanks



i found that for me, chino shorts run tts and cafe capri go down 1 size. 



dusty paws said:


> Ok ok I'm seriously done.



ooh what did you get!!


----------



## dusty paws

Raj paisley pencil skirt and a wool cardigan that was under 20!

But now I'm really banned. Lol.


----------



## vhdos

Just purchased the Maritime-stripe blazer in XXS:
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_categor...294+20~~~20+17+4294967088~15~~~~~~~/37227.jsp
An extra 30% off, so it was around $60 with tax & shipping.  I hope it fits well.  I have 4 Schoolboy blazers in size 00 and I'm wondering how the sizing will compare with the different styles.


----------



## dusty paws

Vh, how did you get that on sale?!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Sparklybags said:


> I'm thinking of getting a pair of the chino shorts and the cafe capris in the sale! How do they run?
> 
> Thanks



I also find that the chino shorts are TTS and the cafe capris run big, I usually size down in those. 



cjy said:


> OMG You look fab!!! Love the whole outfit!! Shoes are really



Thanks cjy! 



jordanjordan said:


> Does anyone have patent viv flats?  I got the tortoise looking pair and can't decide at size to keep.  The 8.5 are REALLY tight in the toe box, but the 9 my heel is on the verge of flopping out.  Will they stretch?  They seem much stiffer than any j.creew shoes I've owned in the past.



I also sized up in these. They are really stiff in my opinion. I bought one pair and was reluctant to buy another due to the lack of comfort of these shoes. They are really cute, but honestly they hurt my feet!



Eclipse4 said:


> Very pretty, love the colors.



Thanks Eclipse! 



dusty paws said:


> Raj paisley pencil skirt and a wool cardigan that was under 20!
> 
> But now I'm really banned. Lol.



Awesome deals! Good luck with the ban! I have said this too, it never works!


----------



## Sparklybags

hellokatiegirl said:


> I also find that the chino shorts are TTS and the cafe capris run big, I usually size down in those.





phiphi said:


> i found that for me, chino shorts run tts and cafe capri go down 1 size.



Thanks girls! I'm still a bit torn on sizes, i emailed J crew for the measurements and in the chino shorts the size 2 seems to compare to other shorts I own but i'm normally a 4/27 so a 2 seems small. I wish I could go and try these on!


----------



## vhdos

dusty paws said:


> Vh, how did you get that on sale?!



It was in their on-line sale with an extra 30% off.


----------



## AuntieMame

vhdos said:
			
		

> It was in their on-line sale with an extra 30% off.



Odd. Last night - and I'm sure this is why dusty paws asked - when I clicked the link in your comment, it was FP. Today when I click it, it's the dragonfly blue and on sale. . But when I search for the style number, only the Navy and Red comes up and it's FP.


----------



## vhdos

^That is odd.  I didn't even check the color of the jacket when I purchased it - I just saw XXS and went through the check out process  Is the "dragonfly blue" the white/blue stripe?


----------



## AuntieMame

^ Yep it is.  I know it wasn't on sale, for me, yesterday morning either. Because I specifically looked at it. BUT happy it is now and I just made a 2nd order. ::


----------



## vhdos

I went back to the web site and I see the jacket is no longer available.  I hope that they don't cancel my order.  Has this ever happened to anyone?  I know some sites are notorious for taking orders and then canceling them, but I'm not sure if J Crew is like that as well?  Maybe I just got one of the last ones?  This morning I saw that a size medium was available in the dragonfly blue on sale, but now they are all gone.  My email shows my order confirmation, but that's it so far.  I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Dukeprincess

In head to toe JCrew except for the belt.


----------



## melisande

DC-Cutie said:


> If you purchased the pink tippi, be careful. I wore it with white jeans and it bled! 4 washings later the color was still there. Thankfully j crew was understanding. They returned the sweater and let me get a new pair of jeans from madewell.


 
Is it the pink garment dyed tippi that bleeds?  Or the other pink tippi?


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Sparklybags said:


> Thanks girls! I'm still a bit torn on sizes, i emailed J crew for the measurements and in the chino shorts the size 2 seems to compare to other shorts I own but i'm normally a 4/27 so a 2 seems small. I wish I could go and try these on!



My true size is probably closer to a 4 than a 2. I am a 4 in most other designers. In J.Crew I always wear a 2 or in some cases a 0 in pants/shorts. Their stuff just runs big, so I would think you would be okay with the 2. It's probably good that you check the measurements, just in case! Good luck!



Dukeprincess said:


> In head to toe JCrew except for the belt.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1763230



Wow, Dukeprincess! You look amazing! I love the yellow with the dots! This is one of my favorite skirts from J.Crew this year.


----------



## DC-Cutie

melisande said:


> Is it the pink garment dyed tippi that bleeds?  Or the other pink tippi?



yes, the garment dyed.

Here is a pic of the bleeding.  I think this is after the 3rd wash:


----------



## melisande

Wow, thanks!  That's pretty bad!  It's funny, because the copy for the garment dyed tippi says something like "the best friend your white jeans will ever have"....


DC-Cutie said:


> yes, the garment dyed.
> 
> Here is a pic of the bleeding. I think this is after the 3rd wash:


----------



## LVjudy

hellokatiegirl said:
			
		

> To answer a previous question, here is how I styled the No. 2 Garden Floral pencil skirt! I am so glad I got this. There are so many possibilities for how you could style it!



You look fantastic! I ordered the skirt last week & can't wait till it arrives. Like you said, there are just so many possibilities on how it can be styled


----------



## dusty paws

vhdos, i'm jealous of the blazer. it shows as a red price online but i live chatted someone and they said its not on sale, therefore they won't honor the 30%. lucky you!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Duke - cute outfit. Polka dots are so fun


----------



## cjy

Dukeprincess said:


> In head to toe JCrew except for the belt.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1763230


Cute!! Skirt looks great on you. I like the yellow top too. Gives the outfit a nice kick.


----------



## findingcate

Love this from head to toe - you look great!



Dukeprincess said:


> In head to toe JCrew except for the belt.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1763230


----------



## Dukeprincess

hellokatiegirl said:


> Wow, Dukeprincess! You look amazing! I love the yellow with the dots! This is one of my favorite skirts from J.Crew this year.



Thank you so much!  Your JCrew outfits are inspiring!



DC-Cutie said:


> Duke - cute outfit. Polka dots are so fun



Thanks dear.    Following in your footsteps...



cjy said:


> Cute!! Skirt looks great on you. I like the yellow top too. Gives the outfit a nice kick.



I think so too!  I do love the Blythe!  Thanks again! 



findingcate said:


> Love this from head to toe - you look great!



Aww, thank you so much!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Got a $50 GC from Jcrew in a vellum envelope today with a code for free shipping, for no reason. I just spent $50 on top of my $25 rewards. I need to go back to the store again, since their sale seems to be a lot better than online. JCrew is making me broke!!!


----------



## vhdos

dusty paws said:


> vhdos, i'm jealous of the blazer. it shows as a red price online but i live chatted someone and they said its not on sale, therefore they won't honor the 30%. lucky you!



I'm breathing a sigh of relief too as they just sent me the shipping confirmation (I kind of thought that they might cancel the order)


----------



## dusty paws

okay ladies, here  it is... my skirt debut.


----------



## Dukeprincess

dusty paws said:


> okay ladies, here  it is... my skirt debut.



I love this skirt, I snagged it on sale too.


----------



## elmel

AmeeLVSBags said:
			
		

> Got a $50 GC from Jcrew in a vellum envelope today with a code for free shipping, for no reason. I just spent $50 on top of my $25 rewards. I need to go back to the store again, since their sale seems to be a lot better than online. JCrew is making me broke!!!



Did anyone else get a vellum envelope with a card previewing the fall styles for one of "our best customers" but no gift card? I'm so ticked! I'm actually kind of insulted. The letter said you are one of our best customers and said that I could call to pre order items... But no gift card in sight. Did anyone else get this?


----------



## hellokatiegirl

LVjudy said:


> You look fantastic! I ordered the skirt last week & can't wait till it arrives. Like you said, there are just so many possibilities on how it can be styled



Thanks LVjudy! I'm glad you got the skirt too! It's so pretty and versatile! 



dusty paws said:


> okay ladies, here  it is... my skirt debut.



You look fabulous dusty paws! I was also thinking of pairing this skirt with a button down for work. It looks great!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

elmel said:


> Did anyone else get a vellum envelope with a card previewing the fall styles for one of "our best customers" but no gift card? I'm so ticked! I'm actually kind of insulted. The letter said you are one of our best customers and said that I could call to pre order items... But no gift card in sight. Did anyone else get this?



Elmel, is this with the J.Crew credit card? I don't have one, but I was just curious. Sorry you didn't get a gift card.


----------



## elmel

hellokatiegirl said:
			
		

> Elmel, is this with the J.Crew credit card? I don't have one, but I was just curious. Sorry you didn't get a gift card.



I think it was a gift card that they gave to some people. I'm just annoyed that I got a letter asking me to pre order items while other people got gift Cards!


----------



## cjy

dusty paws said:


> okay ladies, here it is... my skirt debut.


 I like it!!


----------



## harlem_cutie

well done Dukeprincess. I love your styling and your use of color. 

Cute skirt dusty paws. Why is everything I see modeled in this thread I run out and buy? 

My friend scored the mini Brompton in safari cat for $40 today at the Rock Ctr. store. I'm heading over there tomorrow to check out shoes.


----------



## dusty paws

Thanks ladies!

Harlem, I'm the same way! 

Also, loving all of your blogs which are giving me tons of inspiration!


----------



## phiphi

Dukeprincess said:


> In head to toe JCrew except for the belt.
> 
> View attachment 1763230



LOVE! this is perfection!



DC-Cutie said:


> yes, the garment dyed.
> 
> Here is a pic of the bleeding.  I think this is after the 3rd wash:



wowza. that's insane! i'd be pretty darned mad too. 



dusty paws said:


> okay ladies, here  it is... my skirt debut.



love it dusty! that's a great office look!! two thumbs up! i got it too from the sale!


----------



## jordanjordan

elmel said:
			
		

> Did anyone else get a vellum envelope with a card previewing the fall styles for one of "our best customers" but no gift card? I'm so ticked! I'm actually kind of insulted. The letter said you are one of our best customers and said that I could call to pre order items... But no gift card in sight. Did anyone else get this?



Neither my husband nor I got ANYTHING and both of us buy pretty much our entire wardrobes from J.Crew.  It makes me really annoyed when they single people out like this.  Why not just do a spend $x get y$ off r something for everyone.


----------



## Winterbaby

jordanjordan said:


> Neither my husband nor I got ANYTHING and both of us buy pretty much our entire wardrobes from J.Crew. It makes me really annoyed when they single people out like this. Why not just do a spend $x get y$ off r something for everyone.


 

I used to spend a TON at J Crew - ordering online. NEVER got anything. Then I felt quality going down and prices going up. Now they've opened a store here in Toronto and the prices are even more obscene. I dont shop there as much anymore. Only if I totally love something.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I received a envelope with Giftcard, I'm not a j crew card holder. I do believe it's random.


----------



## bagfashionista

Duke Princess -- love the combo!

dustypaws-- i wore the garden floral skirt yesterday!! =D






Everything JCrew with the exception of the shoes

Edit -- i never knew why this was called the big apple tunic...but looking at this picture -- i finally see it! the print are of apples!! LOL -- sorry...lightbulb moment. I definitely need more sleep!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

bagfashionista said:


> Duke Princess -- love the combo!
> 
> dustypaws-- i wore the garden floral skirt yesterday!! =D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything JCrew with the exception of the shoes
> 
> Edit -- i never knew why this was called the big apple tunic...but looking at this picture -- i finally see it! the print are of apples!! LOL -- sorry...lightbulb moment. I definitely need more sleep!



Great look bagfashionista! Don't worry, I didn't see the apples at first either. They are sort of abstract! Love the shoes with this outfit!



DC-Cutie said:


> I received a envelope with Giftcard, I'm not a j crew card holder. I do believe it's random.



You're so lucky! I agree it must be random. As my husband will attest to, I have bought enough at J.Crew to outfit a small country this year and I didn't get anything. Enjoy spending your gift!


----------



## bonchicgenre

You look great! Love the pop of color with the shoes!




bagfashionista said:


> Duke Princess -- love the combo!
> 
> dustypaws-- i wore the garden floral skirt yesterday!! =D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything JCrew with the exception of the shoes
> 
> Edit -- i never knew why this was called the big apple tunic...but looking at this picture -- i finally see it! the print are of apples!! LOL -- sorry...lightbulb moment. I definitely need more sleep!


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Question: I bought two chambray shirts at the jcrew outlet. Both medium which fit slightly loose but not too big. I like the ones on three jcrew website better. There's 2 that I like $78 & $98 one. But the sizes are different. Should I go for size 6 or 8?  I hate online ordered and returns/exchanges. Closest j.crew is 2 hrs away which I won't be visiting anytime soon. Which size should I go for?  Thanks!


----------



## bonchicgenre

^ I always go down in J.Crew as I find they generally run large. I would say a 6, you will probably swim in a 8.

Good luck!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

elmel said:


> I think it was a gift card that they gave to some people. I'm just annoyed that I got a letter asking me to pre order items while other people got gift Cards!


 
Sorry to hear that they didn't offer it across the board. This happened to me in winter time, when some got the card, and I got the lookbook for spring instead. I totally feel your pain, I remember that I was pretty upset about it, too.


----------



## Dukeprincess

You look great, *bagfashionista!* Love the tunic with the blue shoes!

Thank you so much for your compliments, *harlem_cutie, P, and bagfashionista!*


----------



## Aurify

Dukeprincess said:


> In head to toe JCrew except for the belt.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1763230


 
This look is adorable - very Emma Pillsbury!


----------



## phiphi

bagfashionista said:


> Duke Princess -- love the combo!
> 
> dustypaws-- i wore the garden floral skirt yesterday!! =D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything JCrew with the exception of the shoes
> 
> Edit -- i never knew why this was called the big apple tunic...but looking at this picture -- i finally see it! the print are of apples!! LOL -- sorry...lightbulb moment. I definitely need more sleep!



i love this on you!! gorgeeeeeous!


----------



## AuntieMame

vhdos said:


> I went back to the web site and I see the jacket is no longer available.  I hope that they don't cancel my order.  Has this ever happened to anyone?  I know some sites are notorious for taking orders and then canceling them, but I'm not sure if J Crew is like that as well?  Maybe I just got one of the last ones?  This morning I saw that a size medium was available in the dragonfly blue on sale, but now they are all gone.  My email shows my order confirmation, but that's it so far.  I'll keep you posted.



Mine shipped today and no price adjustment. So I think we're in the clear.


----------



## bonchicgenre

Is the J.Crew CC worth it? I shop there all the time but not sure of the rewards it has and can you pay it in store?


----------



## vhdos

AuntieMame said:


> Mine shipped today and no price adjustment. So I think we're in the clear.



Yes, mine arrived yesterday.  It's cute, but I need to iron it because the collar has a weird fold in it.  Also, the pockets at the waist seem to be placed a little far over.  Great price though and I'm definitely keeping it


----------



## Dukeprincess

Aurify said:


> This look is adorable - very Emma Pillsbury!



Thank you so much!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

bonchicgenre said:


> Is the J.Crew CC worth it? I shop there all the time but not sure of the rewards it has and can you pay it in store?


 
You can pay your card in the store, online and by mail. The rewards is ok if you are not using a another credit card with better rewards.


----------



## bagfashionista

thanks, *hellokatiegirl, bonchicgenre,Dukeprincess and Phi! *


----------



## DC-Cutie

bonchicgenre said:


> Is the J.Crew CC worth it? I shop there all the time but not sure of the rewards it has and can you pay it in store?



I don't think any retail CCs are worth it, especially if your primary CC has other perks - like miles.


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

bonchicgenre said:
			
		

> ^ I always go down in J.Crew as I find they generally run large. I would say a 6, you will probably swim in a 8.
> 
> Good luck!



Thanks


----------



## bonchicgenre

Amee and DC - thank you! I'll keep using my regular CC since it has a great rewards program. It's the only one I have so why change it now. 

I'll post pics tonight of what I bought from the sale! I really want the full price polka dot skirt, hope it goes in sale eventually!!


----------



## dusty paws

omg gals. i'm seriously banned.

stopped in last night and even more was marked down. i got a black blouse, burgundy number 2 pencil shirt, anchor sweatshirt.... and the pink plaid boucle jacket was marked down in store. SF center at westfield had a bunch. I SWEAR I'M DONE!


----------



## bonchicgenre

dusty paws said:
			
		

> omg gals. i'm seriously banned.
> 
> stopped in last night and even more was marked down. i got a black blouse, burgundy number 2 pencil shirt, anchor sweatshirt.... and the pink plaid boucle jacket was marked down in store. SF center at westfield had a bunch. I SWEAR I'M DONE!



Sounds like you got great stuff!


----------



## LovesYSL

I just got the Brompton Mini-Hobo in pale gold- I'm so in love!


----------



## nauticalstar

Just got my jardin skirt, ruffled jersey swimsuit, and tiered ruffle dress. Deck stripe pencil skirt is still on the way. I'm soooo done! Between this sale and last wednesday's banana republic sale, my credit cards have gotten just a little bit too much use lately.

Love the jardin skirt though, so comfy and perfect to wear to work! The pockets are wonderful.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

dusty paws said:


> omg gals. i'm seriously banned.
> 
> stopped in last night and even more was marked down. i got a black blouse, burgundy number 2 pencil shirt, anchor sweatshirt.... and the pink plaid boucle jacket was marked down in store. SF center at westfield had a bunch. I SWEAR I'M DONE!



Please don't tell me that they have new markdowns! Luckily I think my local J.Crew store is closed for renovations this week. Although it might be open now for the weekend. Maybe I'll have to check that out! 

Are the stores still having the extra 30% off promo? The website stopped a couple days ago. 

Good luck with your ban dusty paws!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

LovesYSL said:


> I just got the Brompton Mini-Hobo in pale gold- I'm so in love!




pictures!?!?


----------



## Shopmore

hellokatiegirl said:


> Please don't tell me that they have new markdowns! Luckily I think my local J.Crew store is closed for renovations this week. Although it might be open now for the weekend. Maybe I'll have to check that out!
> 
> Are the stores still having the extra 30% off promo? The website stopped a couple days ago.
> 
> Good luck with your ban dusty paws!



I went to the store yesterday to return something and still ended up buying things because they were still having the extra 30% off.


----------



## gmo

My store still had the extra 30% yesterday.

I've been getting ridiculously lucky -- found the scalloped shorts (only pair left) & safari cat shorts in my size for 39.99 and 29.99. After the 30% and the student discount, I paid around $42 for both!


----------



## dusty paws

^same as another of the jcrew's i went to... my mom is an educator and got me a pair of colored pants, a tshirt, and a wool skirt for 58 total.


----------



## Jesssh

I just caught the last half of thr J Crew documentary on CNBC. It was good - the CEO talked about sourcing, merchandising and making the catalogs.

You might want to check your listings and record this if you are interested.

According to my listings: 7/4/2012, 7-8 am, 4-5 pm MDT (per comcast guide)

http://www.cnbc.com/id/47143501/?__source=vty|insidejcrew|&par=vty

Hopefully they'll post the future schedule soon.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Here's my outfit for today which was another J.Crew bargain! The sweater and the gingham shorts were on sale really cheap last weekend at J.Crew. I think the shorts came out to be $15 or so!


----------



## rcy

good morning! during the last 30% off sale, i ordered the no. 2 pencil skirt in pop art polka dot:
here
dh loves it, but i'm kind of at a loss of how to style it? it's not navy and white, it's navy and cream...i'm not a huge fan of denim or gingham button downs, the only thing i've been able to come up with so far is a salmon colored top/sweater. help!
ps, i hope the link works, it's the first time i've tried..


----------



## phiphi

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here's my outfit for today which was another J.Crew bargain! The sweater and the gingham shorts were on sale really cheap last weekend at J.Crew. I think the shorts came out to be $15 or so!



yay!!! shorts twins. love them on you! the colourblock cardi is perfect with it.



rcy said:


> good morning! during the last 30% off sale, i ordered the no. 2 pencil skirt in pop art polka dot:
> here
> dh loves it, but i'm kind of at a loss of how to style it? it's not navy and white, it's navy and cream...i'm not a huge fan of denim or gingham button downs, the only thing i've been able to come up with so far is a salmon colored top/sweater. help! ps, i hope the link works, it's the first time i've tried..



this is a stunning skirt - congrats!! duke wore the big shot polka dot with yellow (she posted in this thread), so you should considered that. also, if you have a navy cardi/top, you can do that and also add colour with accessories. (i've done that with the same skirt as well - added fuschia accessories). this is a very versatile skirt - style it as you would a solid navy skirt. HTH!


----------



## phiphi

i'm in love  got this j crew lucille eyelet dress recently - i went with my usual j crew dress size.


----------



## LovesYSL

MichelleAntonia said:


> pictures!?!?



Sure!  This is from my Instagram.

https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-...o/oDxnDXqdc3o/s640/blogger-image-76127294.jpg


----------



## Squeaky00

Has anyone bought any jewelry from the sale?


----------



## KGracr22

love the shoes phiphi! the whole outfit is great!


----------



## KGracr22

I went to return a bunch of stuff yesterday and they sucked me back in with the 30% off and the $50 personal shopper gift card


----------



## Squeaky00

what is and how do you get a personal shopper gc?


piecesofmeg said:


> Hi, just wanna ask for advice because I can't get to a jcrew and a friend is gonna help me pick up a pair of pixiepants. Only trouble is I'm worried about sizing. I'm about 5'3 so im thinking to get the length as short, but unsure to get a us4/6 since I heard sizing is abit off for pixiepants? I usually get an American eagle 6 (sometimes a 4 for jeggings if they are light washed) and a size 27 in joes jeans. If someone could help out?





KGracr22 said:


> I went to return a bunch of stuff yesterday and they sucked me back in with the 30% off and the $50 personal shopper gift card


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Jesssh said:


> I just caught the last half of thr J Crew documentary on CNBC. It was good - the CEO talked about sourcing, merchandising and making the catalogs.
> 
> You might want to check your listings and record this if you are interested.
> 
> According to my listings: 7/4/2012, 7-8 am, 4-5 pm MDT (per comcast guide)
> 
> http://www.cnbc.com/id/47143501/?__source=vty|insidejcrew|&par=vty
> 
> Hopefully they'll post the future schedule soon.



I watched this a few weeks ago. It was pretty interesting how Mickey Drexler was able to turn the brand around. Anyone who is a J. Crewaholic like me should watch it! Plus there is a lot of "eye-candy" with the making of the catalog! 



phiphi said:


> yay!!! shorts twins. love them on you! the colourblock cardi is perfect with it.



Thanks phiphi! 



phiphi said:


> i'm in love  got this j crew lucille eyelet dress recently - i went with my usual j crew dress size.



I love this outfit on you phiphi! You always style everything so flawlessly! I also have this dress (dress twins too!) but I bought mine in the bright purple color.


----------



## LavenderIce

Squeaky00 said:


> Has anyone bought any jewelry from the sale?



I did.  I got the Droplet necklace.


----------



## Squeaky00

LavenderIce said:


> I did.  I got the Droplet necklace.


Price? Pic please?


----------



## phiphi

KGracr22 said:


> love the shoes phiphi! the whole outfit is great!



thank you kgracr!



KGracr22 said:


> I went to return a bunch of stuff yesterday and they sucked me back in with the 30% off and the $50 personal shopper gift card



oooh!! what did you get!? 



hellokatiegirl said:


> I watched this a few weeks ago. It was pretty interesting how Mickey Drexler was able to turn the brand around. Anyone who is a J. Crewaholic like me should watch it! Plus there is a lot of "eye-candy" with the making of the catalog!
> 
> Thanks phiphi!
> 
> I love this outfit on you phiphi! You always style everything so flawlessly! I also have this dress (dress twins too!) but I bought mine in the bright purple color.



thank you so much katie! i debated between the purple and white as well. mickey drexler did turn the brand around - i will try to find it to watch.



LavenderIce said:


> I did.  I got the Droplet necklace.



ohhhhh pretty, M!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here's my outfit for today which was another J.Crew bargain! The sweater and the gingham shorts were on sale really cheap last weekend at J.Crew. I think the shorts came out to be $15 or so!





phiphi said:


> i'm in love  got this j crew lucille eyelet dress recently - i went with my usual j crew dress size.



This is too much fabulousness in one thread!  Gorgeous ladies!


----------



## Sparklybags

I know this is more about J crew clothes but since you ladies all know so much, does anyone know if the classic pave link bracelet comes/did come in any other colours? Thanks


----------



## jordanjordan

Anyone know if there will be 30% off sale again soon online?  There are some pants I want!


----------



## DC-Cutie

jordanjordan said:


> Anyone know if there will be 30% off sale again soon online?  There are some pants I want!



I think it will be over 4th of July weekend.


----------



## dusty paws

^dangerous! i'm wearing my one and only tippi sweater in linen and i LOVE it.


----------



## J_L33

Did anyone get their hands on the bateau trench dress or the creatures of the wind dress?


----------



## phiphi

Dukeprincess said:


> This is too much fabulousness in one thread!  Gorgeous ladies!







DC-Cutie said:


> I think it will be over 4th of July weekend.



oh no..


----------



## boslvuton

hey Ladies, i know Im soooo late in the game with this one, but has anyone seen the a Bright Sun Blythe shirt in stores lately??  I need a 12  thanks


----------



## medicbean

hey ladies - really quick question - im generally a j crew size 2 but i have a larger chest - what size should i go for in the blythe blouse? is it super roomy?

i ask mainly cos i live in the UK and returns are such a palava!

thank you!!


----------



## jordanjordan

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> I think it will be over 4th of July weekend.



Do you mean this weekend or next?  not sure since the 4th is on a Wednesday.. .


----------



## jordanjordan

medicbean said:
			
		

> hey ladies - really quick question - im generally a j crew size 2 but i have a larger chest - what size should i go for in the blythe blouse? is it super roomy?
> 
> i ask mainly cos i live in the UK and returns are such a palava!
> 
> thank you!!



I would go with your normal size.  I am 30Cish and sized down to a 00.  I am a 0 about half the time and a 00 the other half.  I do find the toughest part is the shoulders, though.  I would have gotten the 0 of the arms hadn't been so big on it.


----------



## medicbean

jordanjordan said:


> I would go with your normal size.  I am 30Cish and sized down to a 00.  I am a 0 about half the time and a 00 the other half.  I do find the toughest part is the shoulders, though.  I would have gotten the 0 of the arms hadn't been so big on it.



as in the shoulders are small or large?


----------



## jordanjordan

medicbean said:
			
		

> as in the shoulders are small or large?



Sorry!  I find the shoulders tight in the back behind my arms... but the bust is not tight.  It doesn't make sense.  If your arms are normal size you probably won't have an issue with the arms being too big, in which case I'd go with your normal size.  I would have, but the arms are big because I have stick arms.  The size down (00) is a little snug in shoulders, fine in bust and arms.  The 0 was good in shoulders, okay in bust but huge arms.  I have also found the sizing varies by color, just to complicate things even more !


----------



## DC-Cutie

boslvuton said:


> hey Ladies, i know Im soooo late in the game with this one, but has anyone seen the a Bright Sun Blythe shirt in stores lately??  I need a 12  thanks



I saw a 14 at Tyson's yesterday


----------



## boslvuton

thanks DC ill have to give them a call!


----------



## dusty paws

have the raj paisley skirt on today.. LOVE IT.


----------



## Eclipse4

Can't believe the sale is still on. Picked up the cerise linen blazer, red tessa and a few whisper linen cardigans.

The chambray shirt with polka dots is so nice...got that also. I'll try to post pics later.


----------



## Eclipse4

The two on the bottom left were not on sale.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Dukeprincess said:


> This is too much fabulousness in one thread!  Gorgeous ladies!



Thanks Dukeprincess! You add a lot of fabulousness too! 



dusty paws said:


> have the raj paisley skirt on today.. LOVE IT.



So cute! I love this skirt! You should post pics!



Eclipse4 said:


> Can't believe the sale is still on. Picked up the cerise linen blazer, red tessa and a few whisper linen cardigans.
> 
> The chambray shirt with polka dots is so nice...got that also. I'll try to post pics later.



I am happy the sale is still going on too! Sounds like you got some great deals! Can't wait to see them!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Eclipse4 said:


> The two on the bottom left were not on sale.



We posted at the same time! Looks like you got a great haul! Congrats!


----------



## Eclipse4

hellokatiegirl said:
			
		

> We posted at the same time! Looks like you got a great haul! Congrats!



Thanks  I'm not sure if more items were added to the sale or the store received new inventory. There were items on sale that I didn't see last time.


----------



## dusty paws

hellokatiegirl said:


> We posted at the same time! Looks like you got a great haul! Congrats!



Saw your blog post... Does your store still have the fanfare skirt? Hahaa


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Eclipse4 said:


> Thanks  I'm not sure if more items were added to the sale or the store received new inventory. There were items on sale that I didn't see last time.



I know at my store it seems like they are constantly adding new sale items. I think they must be really gearing up to clear space for new stuff. 



dusty paws said:


> Saw your blog post... Does your store still have the fanfare skirt? Hahaa



No, they didn't have the Fanfare pencil skirt at my store, but they did have the Fanfare sweater about a week ago. I got the sweater for I about $15 which is crazy! What I meant was that they have the No. 2 pencil skirt on sale for cheap in different colors. I'll have to fix the wording! Here is the picture of me in the Fanfare skirt that you are referring to:


----------



## Eclipse4

Chambray shirt


----------



## bonchicgenre

Eclipse4 said:


> The two on the bottom left were not on sale.



Great haul!! I wore that green button down cardi last friday, LOVE it. I'm so jealous of the red blazer!



hellokatiegirl said:


> I know at my store it seems like they are constantly adding new sale items. I think they must be really gearing up to clear space for new stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> No, they didn't have the Fanfare pencil skirt at my store, but they did have the Fanfare sweater about a week ago. I got the sweater for I about $15 which is crazy! What I meant was that they have the No. 2 pencil skirt on sale for cheap in different colors. I'll have to fix the wording! Here is the picture of me in the Fanfare skirt that you are referring to:



You look great!



Eclipse4 said:


> Chambray shirt



Love this out fit, you look great, the chambray shirt is amazing with the small polka dot detail.



I'm going to check out the sale tomorrow, I have returns so maybe my store will get new things or sizes on sale.


----------



## dusty paws

Eclipse, you look great!

My store is out of blazers


----------



## Eclipse4

dusty paws said:
			
		

> Eclipse, you look great!
> 
> My store is out of blazers



Thanks Dusty. There were so many in the store maybe around 10 in different sizes.


----------



## Eclipse4

Thank you ladies!

Hellokatiegirl - Nice outfit and beautiful bag.


----------



## dusty paws

Ooh what store? I'm in sf, lol.


----------



## LVjudy

Eclipse4 said:
			
		

> Chambray shirt



You look fantastic! Love the shirt. Tried it on the last time I was in store & I'm trying to hold out for a sale on FP items but you're pic is making me want to pull the trigger!


----------



## findingcate

findingcate said:
			
		

> It's called the Summerlight terry daisy sweatshirt and is sold out online:
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/PRDOVR~69631/69631.jsp
> 
> I believe it was in the March catalog. You could try calling and having them do a wish list search for you.



One just popped up in M this morning if you're still interested and that happens to be your size.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

LovesYSL said:


> Sure!  This is from my Instagram.
> 
> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-...o/oDxnDXqdc3o/s640/blogger-image-76127294.jpg



Love it! What's the perfume in the pic?


----------



## erinrose

medicbean said:


> hey ladies - really quick question - im generally a j crew size 2 but i have a larger chest - what size should i go for in the blythe blouse? is it super roomy?
> 
> i ask mainly cos i live in the UK and returns are such a palava!
> 
> thank you!!


 
I don´t think it´s all that roomy. I am usally a 00 in J crew but I size up to a 0 for the blythe blouse for a more comfortable fit. I love how it looks when it´s a little oversized and not tailored. The shoulder area can be very snug too I find even after sizing up. It all depends on the fit you´re going for.


----------



## Eclipse4

dusty paws said:
			
		

> Ooh what store? I'm in sf, lol.



White plains...hope you can find your size.


----------



## medicbean

hey ladies - thanks for the advise - i decided to go for the petite 4 i do have a larger bust but i do prefer a more fitted fit - i have a short top half and the blousier fits make my boobs look saggy lol

i will let you know how i get on..

in other news, ive gotten a bit j crew nuts, i just got the neon pink and art polka no2 skirt, plus a couple of skirts from the factory shop  

i hope the blouses work for me!!!


----------



## LovesYSL

MichelleAntonia said:


> Love it! What's the perfume in the pic?



Thanks! It's L'Artisan Parfumeur in the scent Saffron Troublant.


----------



## bonchicgenre

My sale loot! I got great deals, some for $6 up to $55 but mostly around the $15-$23 range!
Not pictured - Blythe blouse in purple and anchor away silk top. 

I'm excited to be able to wear most of it year round. I live out of cardigans and Jackie are my favorite. The sale was wonderful to help build my working wardrobe! Gotta love JCrew sales.


----------



## Eclipse4

Nice haul, especially the cardigans.


----------



## sara09

bonchicgenre said:
			
		

> My sale loot! I got great deals, some for $6 up to $55 but mostly around the $15-$23 range!
> Not pictured - Blythe blouse in purple and anchor away silk top.



Wow, great haul!  When looking at the prices you ladies have mentioned, I wish I could visit JC sales in the US.. It is great that J Crew is now shipping to Europe but the prices are much higher and then all the duties to be added..


----------



## hellokatiegirl

bonchicgenre said:


> My sale loot! I got great deals, some for $6 up to $55 but mostly around the $15-$23 range!
> Not pictured - Blythe blouse in purple and anchor away silk top.
> 
> I'm excited to be able to wear most of it year round. I live out of cardigans and Jackie are my favorite. The sale was wonderful to help build my working wardrobe! Gotta love JCrew sales.



Your sale loot is awesome! I am totally in love with the Jackie cardigan too! I don't even know how many colors I have it in! It is such a perfect wardrobe staple. 



Eclipse4 said:


> Thank you ladies!
> 
> Hellokatiegirl - Nice outfit and beautiful bag.



Thanks Eclipse! I love your chambray shirt! Great find!


----------



## dusty paws

bon, LOVE your haul!


----------



## bonchicgenre

Thanks ladies! 

Hellokatiegirl - haha I don't think I would want to count!! I want the new colors but I know they'll go on sale eventually!


----------



## alatrop

I got the Maritime Anchor Dress today for less than $30! I also got a yellow braided leather belt for $18


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

bonchicgenre said:


> My sale loot! I got great deals, some for $6 up to $55 but mostly around the $15-$23 range!
> Not pictured - Blythe blouse in purple and anchor away silk top.
> 
> I'm excited to be able to wear most of it year round. I live out of cardigans and Jackie are my favorite. The sale was wonderful to help build my working wardrobe! Gotta love JCrew sales.



I love absolutely everything. I need to go to J Crew now.


----------



## phiphi

bonchicgenre said:


> Thanks ladies!
> 
> Hellokatiegirl - haha I don't think I would want to count!! I want the new colors but I know they'll go on sale eventually!



great haul!!!


----------



## phiphi

alatrop said:


> I got the Maritime Anchor Dress today for less than $30! I also got a yellow braided leather belt for $18



ooh that is a gorgeous outfit - and what a steal!!!


----------



## Lilacs

Hi JCrew-holics,

I need a little help with sizing. I want to try their denim - Matchstick and Toothpick. It'll be my first pair! So excited! 

What is the fit difference? What body figure do they flatter? Do they fit TTS?

Does the retail matchsticks fit the similar to their factory cropped skinnies? I'm a 27 in Joes Jeans. What size would you recommend I go with?

Any insight is greatly appreciated! 

Thanks!


----------



## jcacate

Lilacs said:


> Hi JCrew-holics,
> 
> I need a little help with sizing. I want to try their denim - Matchstick and Toothpick. It'll be my first pair! So excited!
> 
> What is the fit difference? What body figure do they flatter? Do they fit TTS?
> 
> Does the retail matchsticks fit the similar to their factory cropped skinnies? I'm a 27 in Joes Jeans. What size would you recommend I go with?
> 
> Any insight is greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks!



Hi- J. Crew jeans are very trial-and-error for me, size-wise.  I don't love the Toothpicks on me.  The skinny bottom and fitted top tend to emphasize my problem areas.  The Matchsticks look much better on me - still a skinny jean look but not as skinny as the Toothpicks.  I like the crop on the Toothpicks, and you won't get that with the Matchsticks.  I can wear a 28 or 29 in Matchsticks, but need a 29 in Toothpicks (I'm 29 in their Bootcuts as well).  Overall, I look more balanced in the Matchsticks and look a bit bulky in the middle in the Toothpicks.  I'm an "apple" body type and I think the dark wash Matchsticks work best on me.


----------



## jordanjordan

Lilacs said:
			
		

> Hi JCrew-holics,
> 
> I need a little help with sizing. I want to try their denim - Matchstick and Toothpick. It'll be my first pair! So excited!
> 
> What is the fit difference? What body figure do they flatter? Do they fit TTS?
> 
> Does the retail matchsticks fit the similar to their factory cropped skinnies? I'm a 27 in Joes Jeans. What size would you recommend I go with?
> 
> Any insight is greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks!



The sizing is all over the place in their jeans.  I'd probably go with your Joes size, or even up of you get a high waisted pair.  I don't find them to be flattering at all except for the cropped toothpick pair and even those aren't great.  They all fall down after a while and fit my strangely in the crotch area.  I haven't gotten a pair in a year though so maybe they have improved.  I much prefer my premium denim (joes and 7).  

They do currently have a pair of The Jean Shop jeans as a collaboration that I love and plan on buying when they go on sale, but they don't fit like J.Crew brand jeans, and run at least a full size small.


----------



## alatrop

phiphi said:
			
		

> ooh that is a gorgeous outfit - and what a steal!!!



I am so excited, I have been wanting that dress since it came out! I'm already planning different ways to wear it.


----------



## firstaid

bonchicgenre said:


> My sale loot! I got great deals, some for $6 up to $55 but mostly around the $15-$23 range!
> Not pictured - Blythe blouse in purple and anchor away silk top.
> 
> I'm excited to be able to wear most of it year round. I live out of cardigans and Jackie are my favorite. The sale was wonderful to help build my working wardrobe! Gotta love JCrew sales.



May I ask how much was the sale price for the tippi sweater and the jackie cardigans? My J. crew is kind of far, and I was wondering if it is worth it to go there.


----------



## LovesYSL

I just ordered the Classic Half Pave necklace from the sale and it looks like I snagged the last one! So excited to receive it!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

firstaid said:


> May I ask how much was the sale price for the tippi sweater and the jackie cardigans? My J. crew is kind of far, and I was wondering if it is worth it to go there.



I just bought the Tippi sweater at J. Crew today. It was marked $49.99 but it rang up for $29.99 and with the extra 30% off and my educator discount it came out to  $17 and some change! They had a bunch of the Tippi sweaters at my store. It might be worth it to take a trip!


----------



## firstaid

hellokatiegirl said:


> I just bought the Tippi sweater at J. Crew today. It was marked $49.99 but it rang up for $29.99 and with the extra 30% off and my educator discount it came out to  $17 and some change! They had a bunch of the Tippi sweaters at my store. It might be worth it to take a trip!



Thank you for this. I will definitely head out to the store now. Do you know how long the sale will last for?


----------



## bonchicgenre

firstaid said:
			
		

> May I ask how much was the sale price for the tippi sweater and the jackie cardigans? My J. crew is kind of far, and I was wondering if it is worth it to go there.



Tippi was around $25 and the Jackies were $12 in store, $22 online at the time
I also have the 15% student discount so that helped but they were great prices!


----------



## dusty paws

has anyone seen a maritime stripe blazer in white/navy in a M anywhere? i had bought one similar at mango but it was too big and now am on the hunt for something similar.... thanks


----------



## alex.losee

Dusty paws, PM me and I'll see what I can do!


----------



## fieryfashionist

I bought the Olympia suede sandals in both black and grappa punch... super comfy (a must for walking 38348372 city blocks)... I love them!!   Needed a pick me up (in the form of a multicolored sequin mini ) which I dressed down with the grappa punch sandals this wknd.







Size wise, I'd say they're TTS!


----------



## ClassyKate29

Does anyone own the classic Ballet Flats? I had to size down one full size I found did anyone else? Do you have to break them in and are they comfortable?


----------



## Lilacs

jcacate said:


> Hi- J. Crew jeans are very trial-and-error for me, size-wise.  I don't love the Toothpicks on me.  The skinny bottom and fitted top tend to emphasize my problem areas.  The Matchsticks look much better on me - still a skinny jean look but not as skinny as the Toothpicks.  I like the crop on the Toothpicks, and you won't get that with the Matchsticks.  I can wear a 28 or 29 in Matchsticks, but need a 29 in Toothpicks (I'm 29 in their Bootcuts as well).  Overall, I look more balanced in the Matchsticks and look a bit bulky in the middle in the Toothpicks.  I'm an "apple" body type and I think the dark wash Matchsticks work best on me.





jordanjordan said:


> The sizing is all over the place in their jeans.  I'd probably go with your Joes size, or even up of you get a high waisted pair.  I don't find them to be flattering at all except for the cropped toothpick pair and even those aren't great.  They all fall down after a while and fit my strangely in the crotch area.  I haven't gotten a pair in a year though so maybe they have improved.  I much prefer my premium denim (joes and 7).
> 
> They do currently have a pair of The Jean Shop jeans as a collaboration that I love and plan on buying when they go on sale, but they don't fit like J.Crew brand jeans, and run at least a full size small.



Thanks Ladies! I guess I will have to hop into the store and try them on. I was hoping I could skip that and order online. I have 3 month baby and didn't want to brave the mall crowds. 

xx


----------



## hellokatiegirl

ClassyKate29 said:


> Does anyone own the classic Ballet Flats? I had to size down one full size I found did anyone else? Do you have to break them in and are they comfortable?



I love J. Crew's classic ballet flats! You are very right about the sizing running large. I sized down 1/2 size and I find that after you break them in they stretch, so I could probably go down one whole size too. They are very comfy. I have them in multiple colors and I wear them all the time. You will love them!


----------



## ClassyKate29

hellokatiegirl said:


> I love J. Crew's classic ballet flats! You are very right about the sizing running large. I sized down 1/2 size and I find that after you break them in they stretch, so I could probably go down one whole size too. They are very comfy. I have them in multiple colors and I wear them all the time. You will love them!


 
Thank you @Hellokatiegirl! I noticed that going down a 1/2 size they fit but I could lsip them off my feet pretty easliy so I will go the full size down! I think im going to get the blue color but I love all the colors!


----------



## ClassyKate29

Does anyone know when J Crew runs their 30% (I Believe its 30%) off entire store sale? I know they probably do it around Black Friday but do they do it any other time of the year?


----------



## saira1214

ClassyKate29 said:
			
		

> Does anyone own the classic Ballet Flats? I had to size down one full size I found did anyone else? Do you have to break them in and are they comfortable?






			
				hellokatiegirl said:
			
		

> I love J. Crew's classic ballet flats! You are very right about the sizing running large. I sized down 1/2 size and I find that after you break them in they stretch, so I could probably go down one whole size too. They are very comfy. I have them in multiple colors and I wear them all the time. You will love them!



Really? I bought three pairs on sale in my normal size and they kill my feet. I have callouses on the top of my toes from them. I've tried breaking them in to no avail. I can wear them during work, but I have to change into my Toms for walking home, etc.


----------



## cjy

fieryfashionist said:


> I bought the Olympia suede sandals in both black and grappa punch... super comfy (a must for walking 38348372 city blocks)... I love them!!  Needed a pick me up (in the form of a multicolored sequin mini ) which I dressed down with the grappa punch sandals this wknd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Size wise, I'd say they're TTS!


 Love your outfit! That top is TDF!


----------



## ClassyKate29

saira1214 said:


> Really? I bought three pairs on sale in my normal size and they kill my feet. I have callouses on the top of my toes from them. I've tried breaking them in to no avail. I can wear them during work, but I have to change into my Toms for walking home, etc.


 
@Saira I know they changed the ballet flat slightly because they had some on sale awhile ago.  How long ago did you get yours?


----------



## hexomega

I've had issues with J Crew over the past year or so.  It's difficult because I still love their stuff and love what I see in the catalog, but when I try the clothes on I start to have issues. More and more often I'm finding that things are see through, overly thin, pill easily, fit inconsistently (and need to be taken in by a tailor), etc. Bought a tippie sweater earlier this spring and now it has a hole in the front where I'm guessing my cat must have kneaded me (my cats knead all my clothes but most of my clothes don't get _holes_ from it). $70 sweater only lasted 3 months. 

Really looking forward to the fall season though.


----------



## erinrose

fieryfashionist said:


> I bought the Olympia suede sandals in both black and grappa punch... super comfy (a must for walking 38348372 city blocks)... I love them!!  Needed a pick me up (in the form of a multicolored sequin mini ) which I dressed down with the grappa punch sandals this wknd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Size wise, I'd say they're TTS!


 
Looking amazing! 



hexomega said:


> I've had issues with J Crew over the past year or so.  It's difficult because I still love their stuff and love what I see in the catalog, but when I try the clothes on I start to have issues. More and more often I'm finding that things are see through, overly thin, pill easily, fit inconsistently (and need to be taken in by a tailor), etc. Bought a tippie sweater earlier this spring and now it has a hole in the front where I'm guessing my cat must have kneaded me (my cats knead all my clothes but most of my clothes don't get _holes_ from it). $70 sweater only lasted 3 months.
> 
> Really looking forward to the fall season though.


 
I´ve alwasy felt J Crew as kind of hit or miss situation. Some pieces are great quality and wash well, but some other are pretty bad as far as quality goes (like the holey t-shirts). Even though they have some amazing styles and prints it´s all about picking and choosing.


----------



## pavilion

^ Could not agree more with the above. I've had countless pieces of merino wool and cashmere (the cashmere is from a few years ago since I refuse to buy J.Crew cashmere anymore because of this) develop holes for no apparent reason. My mother and sister have had the same problem. Because of this we pick and choose what we buy from J.Crew. We learned just because it looks good does not mean we should get it unless we are sure the quality is okay. I tend to stick with their pants, shorts, dresses, skirts, blazers, and Jackies. So basically I try to stay away from most tops. Anything that is merino wool or cashmere, or that has thin feeling fabric is a no-go for me. I also look at the stuff on the racks before I buy it because sometimes you can already tell it's pulling or snagging. I love J.Crew and feel that as now as long as I read reviews and/or see it in person, I can determine whether or not it's worth it. That being said, with all these fabulous sales they've been having I definitely am not spending full price on anything J.Crew! As many problems as I've had with their stuff, I'm not going to stop shopping there but use it as a learning experience to see what works for me and what doesn't quality-wise.


----------



## saira1214

ClassyKate29 said:


> @Saira I know they changed the ballet flat slightly because they had some on sale awhile ago. How long ago did you get yours?


 I bought them in the Winter. Maybe around December or so?


----------



## hexomega

J Crew is the ONLY retailer I can find that offers sweaters in the right style for me for under $150. I need stuff that fits closely (I'm not exactly flat chested and if a sweater hangs off of my chest and doesn't fit my waist it makes me look 3x bigger than I actually am, ESPECIALLY when layering with collared shirts), can easily be layered without bunching up, and isn't see through. I also need it in a variety of colors (esp. navy and gray). I've searched and searched but the closest I get is substituting a long sleeve tee from Gap. I don't understand the craze lately with sweaters that hang off of you.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

saira1214 said:


> Really? I bought three pairs on sale in my normal size and they kill my feet. I have callouses on the top of my toes from them. I've tried breaking them in to no avail. I can wear them during work, but I have to change into my Toms for walking home, etc.





ClassyKate29 said:


> @Saira I know they changed the ballet flat slightly because they had some on sale awhile ago.  How long ago did you get yours?



Just for reference, I bought most of my ballet flats about a year or so ago. I didn't realize that they changed them. I bought a pair last months, but I actually haven't worn them yet. Now, I am interested how they will compare to my other pairs.  I hope that they don't give me issues. 

I also think everyone is different in regards to what is comfortable. The ballet flats from J. Crew are one of the few pairs of shoes which haven't given me blisters. I will say that they don't offer much support due to the thin leather sole. I suppose everyone's different!


----------



## LeeMiller

I refuse to buy JCrew cashmere anymore because of quality issues but haven't had similar problems with my merino wool pieces.  Tee shirts always seem too thin and too low cut.  Unfortunately my biggest issue is cut.  I want something that makes me look better - doesn't just hang off of me and JCrew doesn't usually Much for me with its cuts.


----------



## ClassyKate29

Im kind of glad some of you mentioned poor quality with some of J Crew's tops.  I also think they dont fit right.  I love their cardigans but they are either too short or when I go up a size to big in the shoulder.


----------



## ClassyKate29

hellokatiegirl said:


> Just for reference, I bought most of my ballet flats about a year or so ago. I didn't realize that they changed them. I bought a pair last months, but I actually haven't worn them yet. Now, I am interested how they will compare to my other pairs. I hope that they don't give me issues.
> 
> I also think everyone is different in regards to what is comfortable. The ballet flats from J. Crew are one of the few pairs of shoes which haven't given me blisters. I will say that they don't offer much support due to the thin leather sole. I suppose everyone's different!


 
I think the sole of the shoe is different otherwise they are the same.


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog...ruffled skirt


----------



## Lilacs

Hi Ladies,

I was checking out J.Crew's chino shorts. They have such fun colors! I've never had any of their shorts. They come in so many inseams! 

I'm on the short petite side...5'1". I have short legs. I don't want the shorts too short or too long where it makes me look short and stalky. So I am thinking 3" might be too short for me and 10" might be too long?

They come in 3", 4", 5", 7", 9", 10".

What would be a good inseam for me? Anyone else my height and loving their chino shorts?


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Lilacs said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I was checking out J.Crew's chino shorts. They have such fun colors! I've never had any of their shorts. They come in so many inseams!
> 
> I'm on the short petite side...5'1". I have short legs. I don't want the shorts too short or too long where it makes me look short and stalky. So I am thinking 3" might be too short for me and 10" might be too long?
> 
> They come in 3", 4", 5", 7", 9", 10".
> 
> What would be a good inseam for me? Anyone else my height and loving their chino shorts?



3" and 4" would be perfect.  If u think 3" would be too short, try the 4".  I have a few 2" and sometimes can be too short depending on the seam.  If they are cut offs I can do 2" but I feel 3" are perfect and I am 5'3".  Also do you have thick or thin legs for your height?  That also plays a role too.


----------



## Poshly27

Lilacs said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I was checking out J.Crew's chino shorts. They have such fun colors! I've never had any of their shorts. They come in so many inseams!
> 
> I'm on the short petite side...5'1". I have short legs. I don't want the shorts too short or too long where it makes me look short and stalky. So I am thinking 3" might be too short for me and 10" might be too long?
> 
> They come in 3", 4", 5", 7", 9", 10".
> 
> What would be a good inseam for me? Anyone else my height and loving their chino shorts?



We are about the same height and I love their 5" chino shorts. I personally find the 5" to be the perfect length and the 3" to be a little short for my liking. Maybe I could have pulled off the 3" if I'm a little younger  I have a few that I have been rotating this summer and I love them!


----------



## erinrose

Lilacs said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I was checking out J.Crew's chino shorts. They have such fun colors! I've never had any of their shorts. They come in so many inseams!
> 
> I'm on the short petite side...5'1". I have short legs. I don't want the shorts too short or too long where it makes me look short and stalky. So I am thinking 3" might be too short for me and 10" might be too long?
> 
> They come in 3", 4", 5", 7", 9", 10".
> 
> What would be a good inseam for me? Anyone else my height and loving their chino shorts?


 
I´m also petite and 5´2 and I love the 3 inch, I have them in the bright yellow and they really are the perfect summer shorts!

If you think the 3" might be too short maybe try the 4" or 5"?


----------



## jordanjordan

Lilacs said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I was checking out J.Crew's chino shorts. They have such fun colors! I've never had any of their shorts. They come in so many inseams!
> 
> I'm on the short petite side...5'1". I have short legs. I don't want the shorts too short or too long where it makes me look short and stalky. So I am thinking 3" might be too short for me and 10" might be too long?
> 
> They come in 3", 4", 5", 7", 9", 10".
> 
> What would be a good inseam for me? Anyone else my height and loving their chino shorts?



I think it depends on your age and the look you at going for.   I am 5'9" and in my mid twenties and mostly wear 3" because I'm usually just wearing them casually with a tee.  I recently got a pair of 5" for "dressier" shorts and have yet to wear them.  I think I am going to start buying the 4" from now on because the 3" feel a little short when I want to wear a longer top.  I would probably go with the 3 or 4 at your height but no longer.  If you want "long" shorts maybe try the 7.


----------



## chocoganache

Yes the quality has been pretty bad recently. The sweaters and tshirts pill after a few wears. I ordered a dress recently and it was shipped to me with holes in it. They didn't bother checking to see whether the item was damaged which is upsetting and they tried to make me pay for the shipping for the damaged dress. Sizing is also very inconsistent. The one thing that is continuously good quality is the perfect t shirts. The fabric is still very silky, smooth and a good weight.


----------



## CindyKay

Poshly27 said:


> We are about the same height and I love their 5" chino shorts. I personally find the 5" to be the perfect length and the 3" to be a little short for my liking. Maybe I could have pulled off the 3" if I'm a little younger  I have a few that I have been rotating this summer and I love them!



Agree. I'm 5"2' and I find their 5" chino shorts the most flattering on me. The 3" are a bit too short for my liking and my age


----------



## MichelleAntonia

ClassyKate29 said:


> Im kind of glad some of you mentioned poor quality with some of J Crew's tops.  I also think they dont fit right.  I love their cardigans but they are either too short or when I go up a size to big in the shoulder.




Weird thing is, I have the opposite problem! Their tops/jackets/etc are almost always too TIGHT in the shoulders for me. And my arms are relatively thin and I'm not really that broad....maybe relative to someone who is as small as I am, but in general.. no way. With Crew tops, it's usually way too loose in the chest and below, and tight across the shoulders and in the arm holes. Madewell too.


----------



## erinrose

What do you girls do when your blythe blouse and other silk shirts get wrinkly? Can you iron them or is there another way to get the wrinkles and crinkles off?


----------



## jordanjordan

erinrose said:
			
		

> What do you girls do when your blythe blouse and other silk shirts get wrinkly? Can you iron them or is there another way to get the wrinkles and crinkles off?



I use a jiffy steamer.  It works great.


----------



## Snowqueen!

I second the steamer.  I bought a nice one a few years ago and it save me a ton in dry cleaning bills when I just need to freshen something up.


----------



## fashiontexan

Lilacs said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I was checking out J.Crew's chino shorts. They have such fun colors! I've never had any of their shorts. They come in so many inseams!
> 
> I'm on the short petite side...5'1". I have short legs. I don't want the shorts too short or too long where it makes me look short and stalky. So I am thinking 3" might be too short for me and 10" might be too long?
> 
> They come in 3", 4", 5", 7", 9", 10".
> 
> What would be a good inseam for me? Anyone else my height and loving their chino shorts?



I'm 5'7" and 5" is my favorite, everything else just feels too short. For your height, I think you could probably go with 3" or 4".


----------



## fashiontexan

Snowqueen! said:


> I second the steamer.  I bought a nice one a few years ago and it save me a ton in dry cleaning bills when I just need to freshen something up.



Do you have any recommendations for a model, maybe something compact-ish?


----------



## Bee G.

Does anyone know how similar the NEON ROSE and NEON AZALEA colors are in the Blythe Blouse? i already own the Neon Azalea and I'm not sure if it would be crazy to buy the Neon Rose too. Any help would be appreciated! Thanks =p)


----------



## jellybebe

fashiontexan said:
			
		

> Do you have any recommendations for a model, maybe something compact-ish?



I bought a Rowenta travel steamer a few years ago and it has been invaluable!


----------



## Tagner

Bee G. said:


> Does anyone know how similar the NEON ROSE and NEON AZALEA colors are in the Blythe Blouse? i already own the Neon Azalea and I'm not sure if it would be crazy to buy the Neon Rose too. Any help would be appreciated! Thanks =p)



I have them both and think they are very different.  The neon rose is more of a light coral, while the neon pink is a true Bubblegum pink.  I have the poppy and cherry also, they are all different enough that they aren't duplicates.  HTH


----------



## erinrose

Bee G. said:


> Does anyone know how similar the NEON ROSE and NEON AZALEA colors are in the Blythe Blouse? i already own the Neon Azalea and I'm not sure if it would be crazy to buy the Neon Rose too. Any help would be appreciated! Thanks =p)


 
I have the neon rose and have seen the neon azalea color in person too and I think they are different enough. The neon azalea color is a true bubblegum pink and the neon rose is a very bright neon coral, with a little bit of pink in it too. Go for it, especially now when the neon rose color is on sale


----------



## jordanjordan

fashiontexan said:
			
		

> Do you have any recommendations for a model, maybe something compact-ish?



I have the Jiffy J2000 and am satisfied with it.  I don't have much storage space so I used to put it in a corner behind my dresser, but now I just unscrew the pole and store in the bottom of my closet.  I use it once a week on all of DH's J.Crew button ups, pants, etc. and on my silk stuff and blazers and dress pants.  It is great for getting wrinkles out of just washed items and also for in between dry cleanings for jackets and things.  I hate ironing, so this is a big help for me.


----------



## Lilacs

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> 3" and 4" would be perfect.  If u think 3" would be too short, try the 4".  I have a few 2" and sometimes can be too short depending on the seam.  If they are cut offs I can do 2" but I feel 3" are perfect and I am 5'3".  Also do you have thick or thin legs for your height?  That also plays a role too.





erinrose said:


> I´m also petite and 5´2 and I love the 3 inch, I have them in the bright yellow and they really are the perfect summer shorts!
> 
> If you think the 3" might be too short maybe try the 4" or 5"?





jordanjordan said:


> I think it depends on your age and the look you at going for.   I am 5'9" and in my mid twenties and mostly wear 3" because I'm usually just wearing them casually with a tee.  I recently got a pair of 5" for "dressier" shorts and have yet to wear them.  I think I am going to start buying the 4" from now on because the 3" feel a little short when I want to wear a longer top.  I would probably go with the 3 or 4 at your height but no longer.  If you want "long" shorts maybe try the 7.





CindyKay said:


> Agree. I'm 5"2' and I find their 5" chino shorts the most flattering on me. The 3" are a bit too short for my liking and my age





fashiontexan said:


> I'm 5'7" and 5" is my favorite, everything else just feels too short. For your height, I think you could probably go with 3" or 4".





Poshly27 said:


> We are about the same height and I love their 5" chino shorts. I personally find the 5" to be the perfect length and the 3" to be a little short for my liking. Maybe I could have pulled off the 3" if I'm a little younger  I have a few that I have been rotating this summer and I love them!



Thanks ladies! I just turned 32 earlier this year and just became a mom recently so I don't think I can pull off the short shorts. I'm going to try on the 5" ones. I tried to pop into J.Crew today, but didn't happen. 

Does anyone have the factory shorts? Do they fit similar to the store ones? All the fun summery colors are sold out in my size. But the factory still has some summery colors in my size so I was wondering how they fit.

By the way, do any of these of shorts have stretch in the cotton or none at all? I am thinking of sizing up to be comfy.


----------



## dusty paws

Picked up a striped linen tippi today. Contemplating the maritime stripe blazer too - any gals who have it care to chime in?


----------



## hellokatiegirl

dusty paws said:


> Picked up a striped linen tippi today. Contemplating the maritime stripe blazer too - any gals who have it care to chime in?



The striped linen tippi is really cute! I don't have the maritime blazer, but I would go for it! 

Today I bought the linen school boy blazer in cersise which was a good buy at $59!


----------



## dusty paws

hellokatiegirl said:


> The striped linen tippi is really cute! I don't have the maritime blazer, but I would go for it!
> 
> Today I bought the linen school boy blazer in cersise which was a good buy at $59!



Holy wow, I'm jealous of that buy!


----------



## Bee G.

erinrose said:


> I have the neon rose and have seen the neon azalea color in person too and I think they are different enough. The neon azalea color is a true bubblegum pink and the neon rose is a very bright neon coral, with a little bit of pink in it too. Go for it, especially now when the neon rose color is on sale



Thanks! I bought it! Now I'm excited!


----------



## Bee G.

Tagner said:


> I have them both and think they are very different.  The neon rose is more of a light coral, while the neon pink is a true Bubblegum pink.  I have the poppy and cherry also, they are all different enough that they aren't duplicates.  HTH


Thanks. =o)


----------



## jordanjordan

Factory stuff runs big, so I would not size up.  The factory shorts are much thinner too.  Neither have stretch.


----------



## ncch

Does anyone have modeling pics or just real life pics of a sweater (or anything) in neon peach?  Or opinions if you have seen it in store? Thanks!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Prices on the sale items are much cheaper in store, I bought this very same cami for my BFF for $10.00 in store yesterday:

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_feature...294+20~~~20+17+4294967121~15~~~~~~~/84841.jsp

I bought this dress for $30
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/dresses/Day/PRDOVR~80290/80290.jsp


----------



## erinrose

Bee G. said:


> Thanks! I bought it! Now I'm excited!


 
Yay, congrats! Hope you´ll love it!


----------



## erinrose

ncch said:


> Does anyone have modeling pics or just real life pics of a sweater (or anything) in neon peach? Or opinions if you have seen it in store? Thanks!


 
I have a couple of tops in the neon peach color and it is seriously a NEON color, very bright. The name is very suitable beacuse it really is neon peach. On the website the color appers very muted and more of a baby pink but it really isn´t. I love it tho!


----------



## erinrose

One of my all time J Crew faves, the Blythe blouse!


----------



## OneShinyface

^^^ Love the look!! I have the blouse and the thongs as well! Love how you've put it together!!

In fact, if those are Sam Edelman's, I have them in about 7 different colors!! LOL


----------



## erinrose

OneShinyface said:


> ^^^ Love the look!! I have the blouse and the thongs as well! Love how you've put it together!!
> 
> In fact, if those are Sam Edelman's, I have them in about 7 different colors!! LOL


 
Thank you so much! 

Yes they are Sam Edelmans, I love them! Such comfy summer sandals!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Dukeprincess said:


> Prices on the sale items are much cheaper in store, I bought this very same cami for my BFF for $10.00 in store yesterday:
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_feature/NewArrivals/knitsandtees/PRDOVR~84841/99102742619/ENE~1+2+3+22+4294967294+20~~~20+17+4294967121~15~~~~~~~/84841.jsp
> 
> I bought this dress for $30
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/dresses/Day/PRDOVR~80290/80290.jsp



This drives me nuts about J. Crew! The prices are usually significantly cheaper in the store compared to online. I also noticed yesterday that some of the things reduced on the website were not reduced in the store. You would think they would try to be more consistent with the pricing! I guess there is more pressure on the store to clear merchandise and make way for new things as compared to online, but still.

Dukeprincess, the dress is so cute and a steal at $30!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

erinrose said:


> One of my all time J Crew faves, the Blythe blouse!



Such a cute outfit! I love the shorts!


----------



## Eclipse4

Erinrose - love it, the Blythe blouse is so pretty


----------



## Dukeprincess

hellokatiegirl said:


> This drives me nuts about J. Crew! The prices are usually significantly cheaper in the store compared to online. I also noticed yesterday that some of the things reduced on the website were not reduced in the store. You would think they would try to be more consistent with the pricing! I guess there is more pressure on the store to clear merchandise and make way for new things as compared to online, but still.
> 
> Dukeprincess, the dress is so cute and a steal at $30!



I know!  It really is annoying, especially since I almost bought that cami for $50 online!  

Thanks so much!  That dress fits really well and is perfect for hot summer days.


----------



## Dukeprincess

erinrose said:


> One of my all time J Crew faves, the Blythe blouse!



Woah, so pretty!


----------



## Bee G.

erinrose said:


> One of my all time J Crew faves, the Blythe blouse!


Mine too!! is that the Neon Rose color? I hope so, I just ordered it!! BTW, those shorts are great!!


----------



## Lilacs

jordanjordan said:


> Factory stuff runs big, so I would not size up.  The factory shorts are much thinner too.  Neither have stretch.



Thanks!


----------



## dusty paws

love that blythe blouse - my store never got the rose


----------



## vhdos

I just used the extra 30% off summer sale items and got my 6th Schoolboy blazer (in Bright Sun this time) and 3 Perfect Fit Ts


----------



## erinrose

hellokatiegirl said:


> Such a cute outfit! I love the shorts!


 


Eclipse4 said:


> Erinrose - love it, the Blythe blouse is so pretty


 


Dukeprincess said:


> Woah, so pretty!


 


Bee G. said:


> Mine too!! is that the Neon Rose color? I hope so, I just ordered it!! BTW, those shorts are great!!


 
Yes it´s the neon rose!! 



dusty paws said:


> love that blythe blouse - my store never got the rose


 
Thanks so much everybody!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Purchased these during the sale:


----------



## blackice87

oh those are really cute!
did you get them instore? i haven't seen them here in Canada =[


WhitleyGilbert said:


> Purchased these during the sale:


----------



## renza

I wore my new Tessellate Necklace yesterday! I absolutely love it since it makes a simple outfit more interesting. Sorry the photo is blurry.


----------



## quynh_1206

Alot of things are out of my size now but I manage to score these neon pink toothpick jeans for less than $30!!!


----------



## dusty paws

Ohhhh renza, I love the necklace!

Qu, love the pants!

Whitley,I picked those up too!


----------



## erinrose

WhitleyGilbert said:


> Purchased these during the sale:


 
I love those!



renza said:


> I wore my new Tessellate Necklace yesterday! I absolutely love it since it makes a simple outfit more interesting. Sorry the photo is blurry.


 
Really liking the nie pop of color!  Cute dog too!



quynh_1206 said:


> Alot of things are out of my size now but I manage to score these neon pink toothpick jeans for less than $30!!!


 
What an amaing steal!


----------



## boslvuton

Soooooooooo  excited!  I was late on the train for the Blythe shirt is bright sun, but I called CS yesterday and not only were they able to find one in their system, but they price matched the sale in store AND gave me the 30% off!  Then CS mentioned that they had my size in royal blue, and could give me the same discount.  All in all I scored the two shirts for 80


----------



## dusty paws

^ nice buys!!


----------



## quynh_1206

Congrats Bolsvuton!


----------



## quynh_1206

Dustypaws  & Erinrose - thank you!


----------



## erinrose

boslvuton said:


> Soooooooooo excited! I was late on the train for the Blythe shirt is bright sun, but I called CS yesterday and not only were they able to find one in their system, but they price matched the sale in store AND gave me the 30% off! Then CS mentioned that they had my size in royal blue, and could give me the same discount. All in all I scored the two shirts for 80


 
Yay congrats to you! The bright sun is so pretty! I also just found the blythe but in the neon azalea color on sale! I´m so thrilled, I´ve been looking for this color forever but never found one and now I got it on sale too!  J crew´s CS is great!


----------



## quynh_1206

Do you ladies just call your local J Crew?


----------



## DC-Cutie

quynh_1206 said:


> Do you ladies just call your local J Crew?



I call my local store or my 'secret' store that seems to always have the sold out stuff in stock.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

WhitleyGilbert said:


> Purchased these during the sale:



I have those too! I love them! 



renza said:


> I wore my new Tessellate Necklace yesterday! I absolutely love it since it makes a simple outfit more interesting. Sorry the photo is blurry.



Gorgeous necklace! I am trying to experiment with more "statement" jewelry pieces too!



quynh_1206 said:


> Alot of things are out of my size now but I manage to score these neon pink toothpick jeans for less than $30!!!



What a bargain! I love the color!


----------



## renza

Thanks DP, erinrose, and hellokatiegirl 

I stupidly ordered without having tried on the linen two-tone sweatshirt in lime during the extra 30% off final sale. Not surprisingly, rather than being fashionably slouchy in my usual XS, it is baggy and unattractive on me. Do you think I could shrink it effectively by washing in hot water or drying it? It could be kind of cute if it had a more cropped fit on me, but I don't want to ruin the sweater completely or fade it too much. It's 70% linen, 30% cotton if that makes a difference. Should I try to shrink it?


----------



## emmzk

anyone have the biennial satchel?? what are your thoughts? i'm liking the red and it's on sale!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

J. Crew is now offering 40% off their sale! Yippee! 

I just but a "few" things I have been waiting for. I don't remember the last time J. Crew offered 40% off. I guess they are really desperate to make room for Fall/Winter. Enjoy!


----------



## medicbean

hi ladies,

has anyone seen the heart throb shirt in a store? I didnt manage to snag one online and i really really want one - i can take a size 2 or 4 (even a petite 4)

thank you!!

b xx


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Just bought the Edie purse in Hyacinth.  I have been eyeing this for months and so love the color!


----------



## saira1214

Picked up a couple pairs of viv flats! The black snakeskin and rooftop red.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

I have the Martina wedges in black, now that the grey ones will be less than $100 on sale, would like to get those. In your opinion, would they be versatile shoes for everyday for work. 

TIA


----------



## dusty paws

i have the biennial satchel. the leather on it is amazing. it's a gorgeous bag.

my only complaint is i wish it had a long strap to go crossbody - but i'm sure you can prolly get one from one of the other satchels in the same red/leather and use it.


----------



## Squeaky00

I was wondering since they have additional 40% off can you get a price adjustment on final sale when it was 30% off?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Squeaky00 said:


> I was wondering since they have additional 40% off can you get a price adjustment on final sale when it was 30% off?



Unfortunately, no


----------



## Squeaky00

thanks DC


----------



## Aurify

Is JCrew suiting high quality? Is it worth the cost of alterations? The smallest tall size is a 2 and I would probably need a 0 or 00 (based on other JCrew clothing I've tried on). The cost of alterations would be pretty pricey, so I'd want to make sure that the garments themselves were worth it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Aurify said:


> Is JCrew suiting high quality? Is it worth the cost of alterations? The smallest tall size is a 2 and I would probably need a 0 or 00 (based on other JCrew clothing I've tried on). The cost of alterations would be pretty pricey, so I'd want to make sure that the garments themselves were worth it.



I would say 'yes', especially the super 120s.  It's a year round fabric, that holds up very well, prone to minimal wrinkles.  I have a suit from 2007, that looks brand new and I wear it often enough.  Sometimes the alterations at J. Crew can be cheaper than going to your own alterations.  But the downside is that if you have someone that does your alterations often, they know how to properly fit you.  I've never had a problem with J. Crew alterations, because the most I get done is the waist taken in.


----------



## burb3rrylov3r

Just bought the 3/4 length polo and another striped shirt. J.crew you slay me with your glorious wares! I miss living in New Jersey and being able to go to a brick and mortar store once a week during the summer sale.


----------



## dusty paws

has anyone seen a tessallate necklace in store anywhere? :'(


----------



## jordanjordan

Aurify said:
			
		

> Is JCrew suiting high quality? Is it worth the cost of alterations? The smallest tall size is a 2 and I would probably need a 0 or 00 (based on other JCrew clothing I've tried on). The cost of alterations would be pretty pricey, so I'd want to make sure that the garments themselves were worth it.



Are you sure you need a tall?  I am a 00 or 0 there and at 5'9" I have no problem buying size 0 120s pants and even wearing them with 2.5" heels.  They have a long inseam and fit very long.  I find the suiting pants run about a size smaller than the skirts.    I you are between sizes at JCrew and go back and forth between 0 and 00, I'd go with the 0.  I have quite a few of these pants and really like them.  They are much nicer than the superfine cotton , but I like those too.  The superfine cotton runs bigger in my experience.


----------



## Aurify

jordanjordan said:


> Are you sure you need a tall? I am a 00 or 0 there and at 5'9" I have no problem buying size 0 120s pants and even wearing them with 2.5" heels. They have a long inseam and fit very long. I find the suiting pants run about a size smaller than the skirts. I you are between sizes at JCrew and go back and forth between 0 and 00, I'd go with the 0. I have quite a few of these pants and really like them. They are much nicer than the superfine cotton , but I like those too. The superfine cotton runs bigger in my experience.


 
I'm not sure, to be honest. I'd need a minimum 34" inseam for flats (and I'd prefer something a little longer so I could wear a small heel). I'm most worried about the length of the arms on the jacket - my arms are really long relative to my size, and most jackets are huge in the chest and too short. Express' suit jacket fits my body reasonably well in a 0, but the arms are too short (and the material is not necessarily the best, lol). 

Unfortunately I live nowhere near a JCrew and couldn't try them on in store.  JCrew sizing is really inconsistent - I have a pair of shorts in a 0 that fits great, but I've also tried on other 0s that were huge (like the Minnie pants, I think they're called).


----------



## renza

dusty paws said:


> has anyone seen a tessallate necklace in store anywhere? :'(


What color are you looking for? I have a green one that I am planning to return soon.


----------



## dusty paws

any! ^


----------



## nauticalstar

Aurify said:


> I'm not sure, to be honest. I'd need a minimum 34" inseam for flats (and I'd prefer something a little longer so I could wear a small heel). I'm most worried about the length of the arms on the jacket - my arms are really long relative to my size, and most jackets are huge in the chest and too short. Express' suit jacket fits my body reasonably well in a 0, but the arms are too short (and the material is not necessarily the best, lol).
> 
> Unfortunately I live nowhere near a JCrew and couldn't try them on in store.  JCrew sizing is really inconsistent - I have a pair of shorts in a 0 that fits great, but I've also tried on other 0s that were huge (like the Minnie pants, I think they're called).




Maybe someone could measure their suit for you? I would be happy to but unfortunately mine is a size 4, which is not going to be helpful. I have a set from jcrew- skirt, pants, jacket, and I think the quality is excellent. I tried on suits at that price point everywhere (banana, express, zara, etc) and jcrew was by far the nicest. I've worn it many times now and it still looks great- some of my cheaper suits have some pilling and the fabric on these pieces still looks new.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

I recently bought the Dizzy Anchors dress at J. Crew. It is one more piece of anchor/nautical related clothing to add to my growing collection!


----------



## xoxoCat

Jenny Lauren said:


> Just bought the Edie purse in Hyacinth.  I have been eyeing this for months and so love the color!




Oh my gosh, I love this bag! If only I didn't already have sooo many bags!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Jenny Lauren said:


> Just bought the Edie purse in Hyacinth.  I have been eyeing this for months and so love the color!



I love this bag in the Hyacinth color! It looks perfect with your outfit.  I bought the little Edie purse in red during the sale and would love to get the bigger size too.


----------



## takeoutbox

is the tippi heart sweater in grey pretty hard to find now? my store is all sold out, as is online.  i wonder if there's any XS out there? or any hope of finding it when it gets marked down, which will probably be never.


----------



## CindyKay

hellokatiegirl said:


> J. Crew is now offering 40% off their sale! Yippee!
> 
> I just but a "few" things I have been waiting for. I don't remember the last time J. Crew offered 40% off. I guess they are really desperate to make room for Fall/Winter. Enjoy!



Took advantage of the 40% off sale and ordered me another pair of cafe' capri pants in casablanca blue. Also scored a couple of perfect fit tees and the tippi sweater in lustrous blue. DH got his share of a few pairs of slim fit pants and tees for a wonderful price


----------



## dusty paws

Anyone know how the Jackie fits compared to the tippi?


----------



## hellokatiegirl

CindyKay said:


> Took advantage of the 40% off sale and ordered me another pair of cafe' capri pants in casablanca blue. Also scored a couple of perfect fit tees and the tippi sweater in lustrous blue. DH got his share of a few pairs of slim fit pants and tees for a wonderful price



Great finds! I am glad your husband found something too!



dusty paws said:


> Anyone know how the Jackie fits compared to the tippi?



I think the Jackie is definitely more fitted than the Tippi. In my opinion both sweaters run big. During the last J. Crew sale I found a Jackie sweater and Tippi on sale, but only in xxs. In the past I never would have tried this size, but the prices were way too good to pass up. Both fit fine, which surprised me. Maybe it is just me, but I feel like every year J. Crew's sizes get bigger and bigger.


----------



## Greentea

dusty paws said:


> Anyone know how the Jackie fits compared to the tippi?


I wear my normal Jcrew tee shirt size in the Tippi - xs. It's a little fitted in the sleeve and roomy everywhere else


----------



## jordanjordan

Minnie pants run really big, so you should definitely get a 0 in the suiting pants.  I wear the smallest minnie pants they make but a 0 short and the 00 suiting pants are too tight in the butt to be work appropriate.  

I have long arms as well, and J.Crew is the only store where the sleeves are routinely long enough.  in fact, my suit jacket arms are too long in both the 120s and the superfine.

If you are similarly sized on the top and bottom and not very busty, I would size down on the jacket.  I find that the body of the suit jackets is very roomy, much more so than the schoolboy blazers, and I wish I had bought mine in a 00.  The 0 are bordering on frumpy because of the too long sleeves/baggy body.  I'm a 28D/30C and even if my chest was much bigger it wouldn't fill the jackets in a size 0.

Finally, about the pant length, I have really, really long legs and wear them with heels.  I do not think the stated inseam is correct.  Typically for me a 32" inseam is fine with flats and I need longer for heels.  The 120s pants in size 0 are plenty long to be worn with my air talias which I think are 2 or 2.5".  As I stated earlier I am 5'9", and very leggy. 

Have you thought about ordering some full priced sizes just to try?


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

takeoutbox said:


> is the tippi heart sweater in grey pretty hard to find now? my store is all sold out, as is online. i wonder if there's any XS out there? or any hope of finding it when it gets marked down, which will probably be never.


 
My store had them last night, granted I didn't sepcifically look for XS. Call 469-443-1311 and ask for Leslie or Tammy.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I've loved this tunic from the moment I saw it in the catalog. Finally, it's on sale (in-store) for $89+40% off!!!


----------



## J_L33

Is it me, or does JCrew seem so Lilly Pulitzer-esque?

It seems like vacation-wear...I feel like it's lost its edge....


----------



## findingcate

See some Fall 2012 J. Crew previews here:
http://ontrendorchids.blogspot.com/ (2 posts)
and here:
http://ajcshoppinnghabit.blogspot.com/2012/07/jcrew-fall-2012-preview.html


----------



## phiphi

argh! i just got more things from the sale... *facepalm* oh j crew.. i can't quit you. 

anyone get anything from the extra 40% off sale?


----------



## dusty paws

..um, i might have to bite on the anchors cardigan.


----------



## Aurify

jordanjordan said:


> Minnie pants run really big, so you should definitely get a 0 in the suiting pants. I wear the smallest minnie pants they make but a 0 short and the 00 suiting pants are too tight in the butt to be work appropriate.
> 
> I have long arms as well, and J.Crew is the only store where the sleeves are routinely long enough. in fact, my suit jacket arms are too long in both the 120s and the superfine.
> 
> If you are similarly sized on the top and bottom and not very busty, I would size down on the jacket. I find that the body of the suit jackets is very roomy, much more so than the schoolboy blazers, and I wish I had bought mine in a 00. The 0 are bordering on frumpy because of the too long sleeves/baggy body. I'm a 28D/30C and even if my chest was much bigger it wouldn't fill the jackets in a size 0.
> 
> Finally, about the pant length, I have really, really long legs and wear them with heels. I do not think the stated inseam is correct. Typically for me a 32" inseam is fine with flats and I need longer for heels. The 120s pants in size 0 are plenty long to be worn with my air talias which I think are 2 or 2.5". As I stated earlier I am 5'9", and very leggy.
> 
> Have you thought about ordering some full priced sizes just to try?


 
I might have to order a few different sizes at some point.  I'd like to avoid that if I can, though, because return shipping from Canada would be very expensive.


----------



## MrMuggs

For those petite J Crew loving women, are J Crew petite sizes comparable to Banana Republic or Ann Taylor?  When I compare the sizing charts, J Crew petites are 1 inch smaller in the bust, waist, and hips area compared to BR.  Thanks.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Aurify said:


> I might have to order a few different sizes at some point.  I'd like to avoid that if I can, though, because return shipping from Canada would be very expensive.



Isn't there a j crew in Canada, now?


----------



## Aurify

DC-Cutie said:


> Isn't there a j crew in Canada, now?


 
Not anywhere close to me, sadly.  And returns have to be sent back the US.


----------



## qookymonster

phiphi said:
			
		

> argh! i just got more things from the sale... *facepalm* oh j crew.. i can't quit you.
> 
> anyone get anything from the extra 40% off sale?



I did! I've been off j crew for more than a year but totally got suckered in by 40% off sale... I picked up a few of the no. 2 pencil skirts in different colors, the anchors aweigh blouse and a few basic tees. What did you get?


----------



## nikita58467

qookymonster said:
			
		

> I did! I've been off j crew for more than a year but totally got suckered in by 40% off sale... I picked up a few of the no. 2 pencil skirts in different colors, the anchors aweigh blouse and a few basic tees. What did you get?



Omg I totally went shoes crazy yesterday! 




	

		
			
		

		
	
 $20




	

		
			
		

		
	
 $15




	

		
			
		

		
	
 $35




	

		
			
		

		
	
 in green $25

What a score!!!


----------



## Shopmore

I notice (and hate) that they always update their sale sections plenty right after a promo expires.  A shirt I had been waiting for was actually available in my size, but i refuse to pay 40% more for it today.


----------



## erinrose

I just checked the website for the new colors in the blythe blouse and the price has increased from $98 to 110. Is there a reason why the price has increased, or is it just corporate greed?


----------



## DC-Cutie

erinrose said:


> I just checked the website for the new colors in the blythe blouse and the price has increased from $98 to 110. Is there a reason why the price has increased, or is it just corporate greed?



It's not uncommon. I guess they saw the success of the first run of the Blythe blouses.


----------



## dusty paws

totally bought a few sweaters last night - spent about 98 and got 4.


----------



## iconnu

WhitleyGilbert said:


> Purchased these during the sale:



Those are great! I guess it's b/c of the nautical association, but navy and white really screams summer to me, and I love the bows.


----------



## cjy

DC-Cutie said:


> It's not uncommon. I guess they saw the success of the first run of the Blythe blouses.


 The new colors are lovely. I am going to have to stop being a Blythe virgin and get one!


----------



## nikita58467

I totally love the shoes sale this year! I scored so many that I might have to find a storage for them! Where you find Made in Italy shoes for less 50 bucks?

-Lila Patent Platform Wedges in neon peach $20 was $168 
-Cece Suede Ballet Flats in bright flame $35 was $128
-Weatherby Rain Boot in black $15 was $79.99
-Collection Lula Snakeskin Flat in fresh strawberry $41 was $198
-New Balance perforated pro sneakers for bf $20 was $75
-Ribbon Strip Boatneck tee $15 was $49.50
-No.2 Pencil Skirt in Caribbean Tweed in grass green $25 was $128

For those of you didn't know this, mylinkables.com has 30% rebate for Jcrew up to $30 if you linked your credit/debit card before purchase


----------



## jcacate

cjy said:


> The new colors are lovely. I am going to have to stop being a Blythe virgin and get one!



The Shallow Sea color is gorgeous!


----------



## cjy

^ Yes Shallow Sea, the Burnished Rose and the new Jade color are all nice colors.


----------



## Squeaky00

nikita58467 said:


> I totally love the shoes sale this year! I scored so many that I might have to find a storage for them! Where you find Made in Italy shoes for less 50 bucks?
> 
> -Lila Patent Platform Wedges in neon peach $20 was $168
> -Cece Suede Ballet Flats in bright flame $35 was $128
> -Weatherby Rain Boot in black $15 was $79.99
> -Collection Lula Snakeskin Flat in fresh strawberry $41 was $198
> -New Balance perforated pro sneakers for bf $20 was $75
> -Ribbon Strip Boatneck tee $15 was $49.50
> -No.2 Pencil Skirt in Caribbean Tweed in grass green $25 was $128
> 
> For those of you didn't know this, mylinkables.com has 30% rebate for Jcrew up to $30 if you linked your credit/debit card before purchase




pics please?


----------



## ipudgybear

cjy said:


> The new colors are lovely. I am going to have to stop being a Blythe virgin and get one!


Same here! I keep telling myself I don't need to get it, but they look like such a good staple to my wardrobe!


----------



## nikita58467

Squeaky00 said:


> pics please?



Didn't take any yet. I'll try to do it when I get a chance. The items can be googled if you wanna see them


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Shopmore said:


> I notice (and hate) that they always update their sale sections plenty right after a promo expires.  A shirt I had been waiting for was actually available in my size, but i refuse to pay 40% more for it today.



This always seems to happen with J. Crew. I love J. Crew, but they play a lot of "games" so to speak with the pricing on sale items. It drives me nuts too!



dusty paws said:


> totally bought a few sweaters last night - spent about 98 and got 4.



Great deal! What sweaters did you get?



nikita58467 said:


> I totally love the shoes sale this year! I scored so many that I might have to find a storage for them! Where you find Made in Italy shoes for less 50 bucks?
> 
> -Lila Patent Platform Wedges in neon peach $20 was $168
> -Cece Suede Ballet Flats in bright flame $35 was $128
> -Weatherby Rain Boot in black $15 was $79.99
> -Collection Lula Snakeskin Flat in fresh strawberry $41 was $198
> -New Balance perforated pro sneakers for bf $20 was $75
> -Ribbon Strip Boatneck tee $15 was $49.50
> -No.2 Pencil Skirt in Caribbean Tweed in grass green $25 was $128
> 
> For those of you didn't know this, mylinkables.com has 30% rebate for Jcrew up to $30 if you linked your credit/debit card before purchase



What a bargain! Especially on the shoes. I bought so many shoes from J. Crew the last few months or so.  The prices are insanely cheap for made in Italy shoes. I have a stock pile of them now in my closet!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Here is a pic of me in the J. Crew Lucille dress. I bought it in the purple eyelet fabric too. I am so glad that I picked these up during the sale. They were about $50 each.


----------



## erinrose

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is a pic of me in the J. Crew Lucille dress. I bought it in the purple eyelet fabric too. I am so glad that I picked these up during the sale. They were about $50 each.


 
So pretty! The green look so nice against the pop of pink!


----------



## Greentea

What does everyone want for fall?

I'm trying to be good and not overstuff my closet  - might just stick with the teeny tiny polka dot print oxford blouse and the brown/khaki field jacket. I could go crazy with all of the cute blouses and printed oxfords, though.


----------



## gmo

Greentea said:


> What does everyone want for fall?
> 
> I'm trying to be good and not overstuff my closet  - might just stick with the teeny tiny polka dot print oxford blouse and the brown/khaki field jacket. I could go crazy with all of the cute blouses and printed oxfords, though.



I'm dying for the perfect shirt in chambray polka dot -- but I know what you mean about closet overstuffing. I probably don't need another chambray shirt!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

erinrose said:


> So pretty! The green look so nice against the pop of pink!



Thanks erinrose!


----------



## dusty paws

*Katie* I got the cardi in anchors aweigh, Jackie cardi in Byzantine blue, Jackie pullover in jade, and linen cable knit in alabaster. Now for it all to get here!


----------



## jordanjordan

Just left my store.  They had nothing left, mostly xxs and xl.  The only thing they had a lot of was espadrilles, but they did not fit right at all.  Took care of returning the jean shop jeans and picked up another baggu.  Those little bags are great!  I keep then in my purse and I use one to put my purse in if I get caught in the rain.  They seem really strong and well made .

I have been meaning to review the jean shop jeans.  I got a 26 which fit but had a very low rise giving me ridiculous muffin top which I never have in anything else.  They were also too big in the crotch.  I wear a 25 in designer denim for reference.  The 27 were just huge.  There was a very big differences in the sizes.  If they fit you right, they are really well made and really cute.  Perfect wash color.


----------



## nikita58467

hellokatiegirl said:


> What a bargain! Especially on the shoes. I bought so many shoes from J. Crew the last few months or so.  The prices are insanely cheap for made in Italy shoes. I have a stock pile of them now in my closet!



Thanks! I was wearing the snakeskin flats today and I think they needed a little break in time but not bad considered I walked 2-3 hours in the city with them . 
Went to two more B&M and got No. 2 pencil skirt in double-serge cotton in neon pink for $18 and Scout Chino in light khaki for $10. 
I officially went through all the sale items in NYC .


----------



## erinrose

What does everyone think of the mini city skirt in linen? I´ve had my eyes on it for a while and just managed to find it (in neon azalea) but I´m not sure. I have this skirt from zara that I thought was quite similar. What do you think, should I get the J Crew one? I do like it. I´m just not sure if they are too similar. Your thoughts will be greatly appriciated!


----------



## mishybelle

has anyone noticed their No. 2 pencil skirt in double serge cotton stretching out like crazy? I bought 2 a few months ago and they stretched out so much! Even after taking them to the dry cleaner, they didn't shrink back. I know I lost a pound or two, but to have my skirts not fit anymore is crazy. any suggestions either?


----------



## saira1214

mishybelle said:


> has anyone noticed their No. 2 pencil skirt in double serge cotton stretching out like crazy? I bought 2 a few months ago and they stretched out so much! Even after taking them to the dry cleaner, they didn't shrink back. I know I lost a pound or two, but to have my skirts not fit anymore is crazy. any suggestions either?


Mine haven't really stretched, but I have noticed that they wrinkle like crazy throughout the day.


----------



## dusty paws

mishybelle said:


> has anyone noticed their No. 2 pencil skirt in double serge cotton stretching out like crazy? I bought 2 a few months ago and they stretched out so much! Even after taking them to the dry cleaner, they didn't shrink back. I know I lost a pound or two, but to have my skirts not fit anymore is crazy. any suggestions either?


Yes - I had to go down a size!


----------



## jordanjordan

mishybelle said:
			
		

> has anyone noticed their No. 2 pencil skirt in double serge cotton stretching out like crazy? I bought 2 a few months ago and they stretched out so much! Even after taking them to the dry cleaner, they didn't shrink back. I know I lost a pound or two, but to have my skirts not fit anymore is crazy. any suggestions either?



Defitely.  That and they are not all sized the same.  I had to buy different sizes in different colors, and even within the same color different ones fit differently.


----------



## pavilion

jordanjordan said:
			
		

> Defitely.  That and they are not all sized the same.  I had to buy different sizes in different colors, and even within the same color different ones fit differently.



I'm so happy you found this to be true too! I thought I was just crazy because I fluctuated between a 00 and 0 depending on the color.


----------



## jordanjordan

pavilion said:
			
		

> I'm so happy you found this to be true too! I thought I was just crazy because I fluctuated between a 00 and 0 depending on the color.



That's me exactly- I have. 0 in purple that is tiny and a 00 in jade that is bigger.  So strange!


----------



## elmel

saira1214 said:
			
		

> mine haven't really stretched, but i have noticed that they wrinkle like crazy throughout the day.



this.


----------



## LovesYSL

I ordered a pair of Mona python printed pumps a few days ago when sale was still an extra 75% off and they ended up being $25 from $248. I can't fault J Crew for their sales, they really do have amazing bargains! Now, how do I refrain from blowing every cent I have on the new arrivals?


----------



## bagfashionista

No.2 pencil skirt in Golden burgundy

no stretching on my cotton pencil skirts so far...but i actually wash them in the washing machine instead of sending them to the dry cleaners--- i'll air dry them...no harm done so far!

However ...the slit length of this skirt seems higher than the other ones that i have!


----------



## saira1214

LovesYSL said:
			
		

> I ordered a pair of Mona python printed pumps a few days ago when sale was still an extra 75% off and they ended up being $25 from $248. I can't fault J Crew for their sales, they really do have amazing bargains! Now, how do I refrain from blowing every cent I have on the new arrivals?



There was a 75% off sale??!?!


----------



## LovesYSL

saira1214 said:


> There was a 75% off sale??!?!



Yup it was in stores and I think online very very briefly.


----------



## jordanjordan

saira1214 said:
			
		

> There was a 75% off sale??!?!



That's the first I've heard of it.  my store definitely did not participate, and I didn't see it online.


----------



## saira1214

jordanjordan said:
			
		

> That's the first I've heard of it.  my store definitely did not participate, and I didn't see it online.



I was going to say, I didnt know anything about it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

The only 75% off that I've ever heard about is for the employees.

They have 'up to 75% off", if you follow markdowns. But, never seen additional 75% off.


----------



## dusty paws

i got my box of items last night. the anchors aweigh and jackie cardigan aren't marked as final sale. i'm not sure if i'll keep the jackie cardigan but adore the jackie pullover i got in the jade color!


----------



## alex.losee

There has never been a 75% off sale for customers. The highest it will ever go is 40% and very very rarely 50%. Twice a year associates have the opportunity to buy sale items for 75% off. 
In other news..... Porch presents for me today!!! Gallery green ceces, collection sweater and cashmere vibrant flame sweater. 




Yay!!


----------



## dusty paws

Love your goodies Alex!


----------



## jellybebe

I'm liking the liberty print boyfriend shirts from the J Crew collection but unsure if I can justify the high cost... What do you all think? The pic is my favourite one.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

^That top is very cute. I don't love it enough for full price though.

Those shoes are amazing, *Alex*!!!


----------



## dusty paws

Anyone have a professor blazer from the factory store? Realizing I'd love a camel colored blazer...


----------



## alex.losee

Jelleybebe, are you sure they are the boyfriend fit? I thought when I saw them today they were perfect fit.


----------



## quynh_1206

Love the shirt!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

dusty paws said:


> i got my box of items last night. the anchors aweigh and jackie cardigan aren't marked as final sale. i'm not sure if i'll keep the jackie cardigan but adore the jackie pullover i got in the jade color!



I love the anchors aweigh sweater. Is that on sale now? Glad you like the jackie pullover. The jade color is so pretty!



alex.losee said:


> There has never been a 75% off sale for customers. The highest it will ever go is 40% and very very rarely 50%. Twice a year associates have the opportunity to buy sale items for 75% off.
> In other news..... Porch presents for me today!!! Gallery green ceces, collection sweater and cashmere vibrant flame sweater.
> 
> View attachment 1807869
> 
> 
> Yay!!



Wow! I love the collection sweater! What an incredible find! The cece flats in green are adorable. Congrats!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

There are still some good finds to be had at the J. Crew stores. I picked up the Valentina pumps in the patent tortoise color for $30.00! I also picked up a pair of cafe capri pants for about $21 and a necklace for $10. I love these prices!


----------



## boslvuton

Wow im jealousssssssss  of your Valentina pumps score!!!!  congrats on the rest of your buys too 



hellokatiegirl said:


> There are still some good finds to be had at the J. Crew stores. I picked up the Valentina pumps in the patent tortoise color for $30.00! I also picked up a pair of cafe capri pants for about $21 and a necklace for $10. I love these prices!


----------



## dusty paws

katie, so lucky! there's nothing left at my stores


----------



## InTheDesert

got these in the mail today  great deals!


----------



## dusty paws

^ would love to hear your thoughts on the eyelet blazer!


----------



## jordanjordan

dusty paws said:
			
		

> ^ would love to hear your thoughts on the eyelet blazer!



I have the one from last year which is very similar and I get compliments on it almost everytime I wear it.  I think it's a good piece from doing and summer.


----------



## boslvuton

Inthedesert i love the sandals!  Are they comfortable?  i might have to get myself a pair...


----------



## dusty paws

Thanks Jordan!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

InTheDesert said:


> got these in the mail today  great deals!



Great deals!   I love the blazer and the jacket!


----------



## dessertpouch

This may be old news, but I stumbled upon an extra 60% off clearance items @ the factory stores. Slim pickings where I was, but perhaps some of you may have better luck.


----------



## D2K

jellybebe said:


> I'm liking the liberty print boyfriend shirts from the J Crew collection but unsure if I can justify the high cost... What do you all think? The pic is my favourite one.


i love this look!!!!


----------



## InTheDesert

dusty paws said:


> ^ would love to hear your thoughts on the eyelet blazer!



I stumbled upon the grey one (even though I would have preferred the white) in the spring when it randomly was in the sale section and snatched it up, and every time I wear it I get a lot of compliments. I mostly like it because it's really hot in the desert and it's real thin so I can even get away with wearing the linen tippi under and be okay.

If you're thinking about it, I would definitely get it


----------



## InTheDesert

jordanjordan said:


> I have the one from last year which is very similar and I get compliments on it almost everytime I wear it.  I think it's a good piece from doing and summer.



I think the only difference is that the lace is all over the blazer now and they added the schoolboy label to it.


----------



## InTheDesert

boslvuton said:


> Inthedesert i love the sandals!  Are they comfortable?  i might have to get myself a pair...



I tried the suede ones in the store and did not like them at all! So I decided to give the leather a try and so far they are very comfortable just a bit tall. The leather is much better and doesn't slip.


----------



## Greentea

Debating whether or not I should shell out the dough for the leopard Etta pumps. 

Any Etta owners out there? Comfort? Worth it?


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Check you mailboxes ladies (snail mailboxes). I received a snazzy fall/winter collection flyer and a $25 reward card.


----------



## KatyEm

WhitleyGilbert said:


> Check you mailboxes ladies (snail mailboxes). I received a snazzy fall/winter collection flyer and a $25 reward card.



Yep, I just got mine too. No snazzy flyer for me though, I got like a little pamphlet on the ludlow suit. Odd since I have only ever ordered women's stuff from jcrew, never ordered/bought any men's stuff...

but i'm excited about the rewards card!


----------



## pasdedeux1

Any upcoming coupons for the factory? I prefer the factory version of the tippi sweater but they're overpriced at $50 ea, however fall is coming and I need a bunch of sweaters and shells to go under suit jackets.


----------



## saira1214

WhitleyGilbert said:


> Check you mailboxes ladies (snail mailboxes). I received a snazzy fall/winter collection flyer and a $25 reward card.


 


KatyEm said:


> Yep, I just got mine too. No snazzy flyer for me though, I got like a little pamphlet on the ludlow suit. Odd since I have only ever ordered women's stuff from jcrew, never ordered/bought any men's stuff...
> 
> but i'm excited about the rewards card!


 Hoping I get one!  I've spent a small fortune at Jcrew over the years; its the least they can do! 

Is it just for card holders?


----------



## jtf0420

WhitleyGilbert said:


> Check you mailboxes ladies (snail mailboxes). I received a snazzy fall/winter collection flyer and a $25 reward card.



Man this drives me nuts, I spend plenty of money there every year and never get any type of coupons ever! Sometimes there will be months when I dont even get the catalog!!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

saira1214 said:
			
		

> Hoping I get one!  I've spent a small fortune at Jcrew over the years; its the least they can do!
> 
> Is it just for card holders?



It does say for cardholders only.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

jtf0420 said:


> Man this drives me nuts, I spend plenty of money there every year and never get any type of coupons ever! Sometimes there will be months when I dont even get the catalog!!



I know! I have never received anything from J. Crew and as my husband jokes, I probably keep the J. Crew store near me in business! I think it is just random in terms of who they pick and send coupons to. 

I was picked to get a $50 Nordstrom's giftcard a few weeks ago via email and I rarely shop there. I think it is just luck of the draw with these promotions to drum up business. 

Call up Mickey Drexler! I heard he is really good about responding to customer complaints!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

WhitleyGilbert said:


> It does say for cardholders only.



Oh, this is good to know too. I thought a while back they had a gift card promotion that wasn't necessarily for cardholders, but just sent randomly with the catalog. Maybe I am mistaken.


----------



## InTheDesert

hellokatiegirl said:


> Oh, this is good to know too. I thought a while back they had a gift card promotion that wasn't necessarily for cardholders, but just sent randomly with the catalog. Maybe I am mistaken.



The rewards cards came based on each $500 you spend with your cc. $25 for each $500 spent. 


The gift cards sent out recently were based on the client list. People that shop a lot got them, people who used to shop a lot but have not been seen in the stores for a while, and people who don't shop a lot but seem like potential good customers. To use the card you had to make an appointment with the Personal Shopper and get to know the service. Although many SA ignored that since many customers do not read the rules.


----------



## InTheDesert

Got these in the mail today!

-Ultra eyelet shell in red.
-Sleep cami & pant in deep periwinkle.
-Emmeline printed espadrilles.
-Sardinia wedge espadrilles.
-Vintage cotton tank.
-Jersey Lomellina pleated bandeau.
-Maritime anchor dress.
-Lucille dress in black & hot pink (already have green)
-Back-bow dress in white.
-Perfect shirts in linen. (Festival green & sweet pink)
-Jackie Shells (moonlight yellow, dark slate, & capri pink!)
-And a couple bathing suits.


----------



## carlarp

Just bought the No. 2 Pencil Skirt in Double-Serge Wool in Berry Pink! Should be getting it delivered in the next few days!  This was on my list as great compliment to the Bright Dahlia offered a few years ago.

http://cdnc.lystit.com/photos/2012/...ge-wool-product-1-4236323-689459279_full.jpeg


----------



## jellybebe

Has anyone seen this top? Curious about the quality of the cotton.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

InTheDesert said:


> Got these in the mail today!
> 
> -Ultra eyelet shell in red.
> -Sleep cami & pant in deep periwinkle.
> -Emmeline printed espadrilles.
> -Sardinia wedge espadrilles.
> -Vintage cotton tank.
> -Jersey Lomellina pleated bandeau.
> -Maritime anchor dress.
> -Lucille dress in black & hot pink (already have green)
> -Back-bow dress in white.
> -Perfect shirts in linen. (Festival green & sweet pink)
> -Jackie Shells (moonlight yellow, dark slate, & capri pink!)
> -And a couple bathing suits.



Wow! Looks like you got some beautiful things in the mail today! Congrats! 



carlarp said:


> Just bought the No. 2 Pencil Skirt in Double-Serge Wool in Berry Pink! Should be getting it delivered in the next few days!  This was on my list as great compliment to the Bright Dahlia offered a few years ago.
> 
> http://cdnc.lystit.com/photos/2012/...ge-wool-product-1-4236323-689459279_full.jpeg



Berry Pink looks like a gorgeous color. I bought a couple of wool No. 2 pencil skirts last year and love them. Let us know about the fit. I hope to pick up a few more this year too! 



jellybebe said:


> Has anyone seen this top? Curious about the quality of the cotton.



I don't know about this particular top, but I am leery about J. Crew's cotton shirts. I bought a few in the past and they always come apart and get holes after about two washings. I know J. Crew has received some complaints about this particular problem, so maybe things have changed. It is a really cute top though!


----------



## jellybebe

hellokatiegirl said:


> Wow! Looks like you got some beautiful things in the mail today! Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Berry Pink looks like a gorgeous color. I bought a couple of wool No. 2 pencil skirts last year and love them. Let us know about the fit. I hope to pick up a few more this year too!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about this particular top, but I am leery about J. Crew's cotton shirts. I bought a few in the past and they always come apart and get holes after about two washings. I know J. Crew has received some complaints about this particular problem, so maybe things have changed. It is a really cute top though!



This is exactly my concern - their cotton seems hit-or-miss. Their Painter tops have good quality cotton and so did the Altuzzara collab top, but some of their other tops get stretched out and seem cheap.


----------



## InTheDesert

jellybebe said:


> Has anyone seen this top? Curious about the quality of the cotton.



It is thick. Not like the painter tee. Seems like it wouldn't stretch much.


----------



## xoxoCat

Does anyone know when their next 40% off sale items promo is happening again? Or a code? TIA


----------



## meagan1993

jellybebe said:


> Has anyone seen this top? Curious about the quality of the cotton.


It's a really nice and sturdy cotton material!  It's not meant to be a very loose/flowy type of top.  Although I'm sure it could be if you buy a size up!  It kind of just skims your body and the colors are very flattering.  I work at J.Crew and have sold many of those shirts.


----------



## meagan1993

xoxoCat said:


> Does anyone know when their next 40% off sale items promo is happening again? Or a code? TIA


Not for a while.  All the stores have shipped all their sale items back where they will either go online or redistributed to the factory outlet .  I think the next time we'll have a big clean out sale with extra percentage off discounts will be in the winter, especially after Christmas.


----------



## xoxoCat

^ Thank you!! Darn I missed out! Ah well, good for the wallet.


----------



## InTheDesert

xoxoCat said:


> Does anyone know when their next 40% off sale items promo is happening again? Or a code? TIA



Could be soon online because the inventory on sale will go way up since all the sale was shipped back to direct.


----------



## phiphi

alex.losee said:


> There has never been a 75% off sale for customers. The highest it will ever go is 40% and very very rarely 50%. Twice a year associates have the opportunity to buy sale items for 75% off.
> In other news..... Porch presents for me today!!! Gallery green ceces, collection sweater and cashmere vibrant flame sweater.
> 
> View attachment 1807869
> 
> 
> Yay!!



those are great!! what a beautiful shade of green on the ceces!



jellybebe said:


> I'm liking the liberty print boyfriend shirts from the J Crew collection but unsure if I can justify the high cost... What do you all think? The pic is my favourite one.



that's always the thing, eh? with all these crazy markdowns, looking at something full price is really tough for me.. 



InTheDesert said:


> got these in the mail today  great deals!



what a haul!! congrats!



carlarp said:


> Just bought the No. 2 Pencil Skirt in Double-Serge Wool in Berry Pink! Should be getting it delivered in the next few days!  This was on my list as great compliment to the Bright Dahlia offered a few years ago.
> 
> http://cdnc.lystit.com/photos/2012/...ge-wool-product-1-4236323-689459279_full.jpeg



what a stunning colour! would love to hear your review on this year's material compared to last year's double serge wool.



jellybebe said:


> Has anyone seen this top? Curious about the quality of the cotton.



i haven't, but it is so cute!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Wearing J.Crew today to work!


----------



## Greentea

Dukeprincess said:


> Wearing J.Crew today to work!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1816333



Love me some dots! Looks great!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Greentea said:


> Love me some dots! Looks great!



Thank you, hon!


----------



## inherforties

Dukeprincess said:


> Wearing J.Crew today to work!



Lovely! Adore the red shoes for that pop of color!


----------



## boslvuton

Duke what a great outfit!  I love your shirt especially; which one is it??


----------



## phiphi

Dukeprincess said:


> Wearing J.Crew today to work!
> 
> View attachment 1816333



LOVE! you look amazing!!!!


----------



## jellybebe

meagan1993 said:
			
		

> It's a really nice and sturdy cotton material!  It's not meant to be a very loose/flowy type of top.  Although I'm sure it could be if you buy a size up!  It kind of just skims your body and the colors are very flattering.  I work at J.Crew and have sold many of those shirts.



Ooh thanks! Is it similar to the striped tops that had just the fluorescent pink or yellow band at the top? I was a bit disappointed in the quality of that top but it's very cute.


----------



## Dukeprincess

inherforties said:


> Lovely! Adore the red shoes for that pop of color!



Thank you so much!   They are J.Crew Valentina pumps!



boslvuton said:


> Duke what a great outfit!  I love your shirt especially; which one is it??



Thanks!  It's the Dot Popover with the navy dots (not the royal blue dots in the most recent version).  Here's the one I am wearing:

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/shirtsandtops/casualshirts/PRDOVR~85648/85648.jsp



phiphi said:


> LOVE! you look amazing!!!!



Just following in your footsteps, rockstar!


----------



## icecreamom

jellybebe said:


> Has anyone seen this top? Curious about the quality of the cotton.



It's a thick cotton def heavier than expected, very good quality. I tried it on and loved it, had to pass on it (for now) cuz my budget was limited to one item only and got the zig zag embellished tee instead.


----------



## 4Elegance

Dukeprincess said:


> Wearing J.Crew today to work!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1816333



Dukeprincess you look great as always.


----------



## Squeaky00

Can someone please let me know when they see full price items at the outlet.  I did not get a chance to catch the wonderful final price items.thanks


----------



## meagan1993

jellybebe said:


> Ooh thanks! Is it similar to the striped tops that had just the fluorescent pink or yellow band at the top? I was a bit disappointed in the quality of that top but it's very cute.


Yes, they are similar to those!  I sold 5 more of them today, people are loving them!  Sorry you didn't like the previous ones.  If you go to the store, I hope these new ones meet your expectations.


----------



## Eclipse4

30% off final sale - use SHOPNOW


----------



## Dukeprincess

4Elegance said:


> Dukeprincess you look great as always.



  Thank you!


----------



## Swirrly

Eclipse4 said:
			
		

> 30% off final sale - use SHOPNOW



Thank u, thank u, thanks


----------



## Swirrly

Eclipse4 said:
			
		

> 30% off final sale - use SHOPNOW


Mistake


----------



## Swirrly

Swirrly said:
			
		

> Mistake


----------



## jtf0420

I just took a look at the sale section and they've added things that I think are from the fall collection...for example the "Boy Shirt" in "Snow Cat" is already on sale.


----------



## inherforties

Swirrly said:
			
		

> Mistake



? I used it and it was accepted.


----------



## dusty paws

this is bad. ahahhaa.


----------



## Eclipse4

Yes it is. Got two Blythe blouses on sale.


----------



## saira1214

Eclipse4 said:


> Yes it is. Got two Blythe blouses on sale.


 What colors? I don't see any Blythe blouses on sale.


----------



## DC-Cutie

saira1214 said:


> What colors? I don't see any Blythe blouses on sale.



I saw neon and purple


----------



## saira1214

DC-Cutie said:


> I saw neon and purple


 Ok, thank you!


----------



## cjy

icecreamom said:


> It's a thick cotton def heavier than expected, very good quality. I tried it on and loved it, had to pass on it (for now) cuz my budget was limited to one item only and got the zig zag embellished tee instead.


 Oh I love the zig zag tee! Which color way did you get? How does it fit while I am asking??!!


----------



## pavilion

does anyone have the double breasted gold button blazer that comes in burgundy (#21114)? i'd love to know how the quality is since it's cotton jersey which is worrying me.


----------



## icecreamom

cjy said:


> Oh I love the zig zag tee! Which color way did you get? How does it fit while I am asking??!!



I'm in love with it! It's so pretty! Got the black/cream color combo. It fits TTS for me (I'm a 36C and got a size S) I will post pics as soon as I wear it


----------



## dusty paws

pavilion said:


> does anyone have the double breasted gold button blazer that comes in burgundy (#21114)? i'd love to know how the quality is since it's cotton jersey which is worrying me.


 
i'm eying that too!

so far have a sequin tank, a pair of sperrys, the giraffe necklace from factory, and the anchors aweigh tshirt in my cart..


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Dukeprincess said:


> Wearing J.Crew today to work!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1816333



I love this look Dukeprincess! I am so addicted to polka dots this season!


----------



## Squeaky00

any free shipping code?


----------



## pavilion

dusty paws said:


> i'm eying that too!
> 
> so far have a sequin tank, a pair of sperrys, the giraffe necklace from factory, and the anchors aweigh tshirt in my cart..



I ordered the blazer because it's not final sale since it's on promo so I can return it if it doesn't work.  Loved the colorblocked sequin tank, but I am going to wait to order that since it's in stores and will probably go on sale in stores.


----------



## dusty paws

Ok, I bit. Tried the sequin top on in store and not right on me. Ordered the giraffe factory charm, a pair of sperrys, anchors aweigh top and the horse shoe and anchors blouse.


----------



## Swirrly

inherforties said:
			
		

> ? I used it and it was accepted.



Sorry... I did not mean that the 30% off was a mistake, meant that my postings were mistakes. I am new to quoting and had no idea how to delete so went back and deleted what I wrote and typed mistake, should of typed double or triple posting. 

I did take advantage of the 30% off and purchased some fall clothing.


----------



## icecreamom

dusty paws said:


> Ok, I bit. Tried the sequin top on in store and not right on me. Ordered the giraffe factory charm, a pair of sperrys, anchors aweigh top and the horse shoe and anchors blouse.



LOL, same here! Went to the store and the sequin top looked awful on me! I ended up ordering the anchors and horse shoe blouse and two of the cafe capris! Can't wait!


----------



## Dukeprincess

hellokatiegirl said:


> I love this look Dukeprincess! I am so addicted to polka dots this season!



Thank you!  Me too, anything with dots or stripes, I am sold.


----------



## dusty paws

...and went back this morning for the dot shirt. waaah!!!


----------



## jellybebe

icecreamom said:
			
		

> LOL, same here! Went to the store and the sequin top looked awful on me! I ended up ordering the anchors and horse shoe blouse and two of the cafe capris! Can't wait!



Do you mean the sequin chevron top that comes in aqua? If so, what did you dislike about it? I have no J Crew near me (closest is 6 hrs away) so will likely have to order online.


----------



## Binx8106

Hello! I have a quick question has anyone tried the online only Ruffle henley in black (item 67757)? Just wondering how it fits and the quality.


----------



## Shankel

Eclipse4 said:


> Yes it is. Got two Blythe blouses on sale.



I also picked up the Blythe and finally caved on the Panama Hat.

I see the Telegram Mini satchel went fast...did anyone purchase?


----------



## icecreamom

jellybebe said:
			
		

> Do you mean the sequin chevron top that comes in aqua? If so, what did you dislike about it? I have no J Crew near me (closest is 6 hrs away) so will likely have to order online.



Oh no! I love that one I have one myself  I was referring to the colorblock tank that is currently on sale


----------



## PrettyCamellia

I stocked up on 3" and 4" shorts. My store seems to run out of 00's so glad they had some in stock.


----------



## cjy

icecreamom said:


> Oh no! I love that one I have one myself  I was referring to the colorblock tank that is currently on sale


 Whew!! As I wipe sweat from my brow. I honestly don't know here all I would were it, HINT,HINT but I love the sequin zig zag and feel it must be mine.


----------



## carlarp

Just received the new JCrew No. 2 Double Serge Wool Pencil Skirt in Berry Pink! The color is really beautiful.  I don't think I have the best lighting from the pictures, but it gives a nice idea when compared to what is shown on the JCrew website:
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/skirts/pencil/PRDOVR~88707/88707.jsp

I compared this to the Bright Dahlia I bought and it seemed very similar to it in construction. The overall cut and fabric is very comparable.  I measured the lengths of the skirt and both were 23 1/2" long which is perfect length for me.

I recommend that you get this skirt while available. I love this color out of all the rest so far this year. This one is a def keep!  

Here are a few pictures with a Ralph Lauren ruffled blouse, express patent leather belt, L'Autre Chose black leather 4" high heel dress boots. I am ready for fall ! Let me know what you think?!  Any other colors of tops you think may go well? I might try some brown high heel boots to just see how they look.  If I do, will post a few pictures.


----------



## Squeaky00

PrettyCamellia said:


> I stocked up on 3" and 4" shorts. My store seems to run out of 00's so glad they had some in stock.



how much were the shorts and what color?  I called 2 local stores in my area and they both said that they packed up all the chino shorts that were for final price.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

PrettyCamellia said:


> I stocked up on 3" and 4" shorts. My store seems to run out of 00's so glad they had some in stock.



I stocked up on some shorts too during this sale. I was surprised that the website had so many sizes/colors still in stock. Last time I was at my local store they had a ton of shorts, but size 8 was the smallest size.



carlarp said:


> Just received the new JCrew No. 2 Double Serge Wool Pencil Skirt in Berry Pink! The color is really beautiful.  I don't think I have the best lighting from the pictures, but it gives a nice idea when compared to what is shown on the JCrew website:
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/skirts/pencil/PRDOVR~88707/88707.jsp
> 
> I compared this to the Bright Dahlia I bought and it seemed very similar to it in construction. The overall cut and fabric is very comparable.  I measured the lengths of the skirt and both were 23 1/2" long which is perfect length for me.
> 
> I recommend that you get this skirt while available. I love this color out of all the rest so far this year. This one is a def keep!
> 
> Here are a few pictures with a Ralph Lauren ruffled blouse, express patent leather belt, L'Autre Chose black leather 4" high heel dress boots. I am ready for fall ! Let me know what you think?!  Any other colors of tops you think may go well? I might try some brown high heel boots to just see how they look.  If I do, will post a few pictures.



The No. 2 wool pencil skirt looks great on you. The color is to die for! I think I might have to look into buying it!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

I bought a few things during the latest sale yesterday, mostly basics like shorts, a pair of cafe capris and a Jackie cardigan. I also got the Jardin apple skirt which I have been waiting for in my size for a while now. 

Then I see that J. Crew marked off the Edie bag today! I wish they had done that yesterday when I placed my order. Has anyone seen the Edie bag on sale in the store? On the website it is marked off and then the extra 30% off, but usually the store prices are better. If you have seen it in the store let me know!


----------



## PrettyCamellia

Squeaky00 said:


> how much were the shorts and what color?  I called 2 local stores in my area and they both said that they packed up all the chino shorts that were for final price.



I bought them online and they weren't final sale. With the extra 30% off they were $24.50 each. A bit more than final sale ones but I wanted the option of returning them if they don't fit.


----------



## 4Elegance

hellokatiegirl said:
			
		

> I bought a few things during the latest sale yesterday, mostly basics like shorts, a pair of cafe capris and a Jackie cardigan. I also got the Jardin apple skirt which I have been waiting for in my size for a while now.
> 
> Then I see that J. Crew marked off the Edie bag today! I wish they had done that yesterday when I placed my order. Has anyone seen the Edie bag on sale in the store? On the website it is marked off and then the extra 30% off, but usually the store prices are better. If you have seen it in the store let me know!



Try calling customer service they may be able to add to your order or simply wave shipping.


----------



## na294

Hi Ladies
Have a quick question I was hoping you could help me with.  I want to order a pair of the Cafe Capris but dont have the option of trying them on.  I wear a two in the minnies but its because the stretch so much! Do you think I would be ok with a 4 in the cafe capri?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## jcacate

na294 said:


> Hi Ladies
> Have a quick question I was hoping you could help me with.  I want to order a pair of the Cafe Capris but dont have the option of trying them on.  I wear a two in the minnies but its because the stretch so much! Do you think I would be ok with a 4 in the cafe capri?
> Thanks in advance!



I think the Cafe Capris run big.  I wear a 6 in the Minnie but a 4 in the Cafe Capris.  6 is my J. Crew Chino pants/shorts size too.


----------



## phiphi

na294 said:


> Hi Ladies
> Have a quick question I was hoping you could help me with.  I want to order a pair of the Cafe Capris but dont have the option of trying them on.  I wear a two in the minnies but its because the stretch so much! Do you think I would be ok with a 4 in the cafe capri?
> Thanks in advance!





jcacate said:


> I think the Cafe Capris run big.  I wear a 6 in the Minnie but a 4 in the Cafe Capris.  6 is my J. Crew Chino pants/shorts size too.



i agree with jcacate - the cafe capris have been discussed by many lovely tpf'ers. try a search in this thread and see their sizing reviews and pictures here. i find that they run big, so go down one size. i'm a 0 in crew pants and skirts, and a 00 in the cafe capri. the 0s in them are too big for me. hope this helps!


----------



## phiphi

carlarp said:


> Just received the new JCrew No. 2 Double Serge Wool Pencil Skirt in Berry Pink! The color is really beautiful.  I don't think I have the best lighting from the pictures, but it gives a nice idea when compared to what is shown on the JCrew website:
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/skirts/pencil/PRDOVR~88707/88707.jsp
> 
> I compared this to the Bright Dahlia I bought and it seemed very similar to it in construction. The overall cut and fabric is very comparable.  I measured the lengths of the skirt and both were 23 1/2" long which is perfect length for me.
> 
> I recommend that you get this skirt while available. I love this color out of all the rest so far this year. This one is a def keep!
> 
> Here are a few pictures with a Ralph Lauren ruffled blouse, express patent leather belt, L'Autre Chose black leather 4" high heel dress boots. I am ready for fall ! Let me know what you think?!  Any other colors of tops you think may go well? I might try some brown high heel boots to just see how they look.  If I do, will post a few pictures.



what an amazing colour!! thank you for the review!! you wear it beautifully! in addition to white or black, i'd do a print, or colour blocking with orange or blue.


----------



## ncch

Do the Edith a miller pieces come in xs?  Or just s / m / l?  Thanks


----------



## na294

phiphi said:


> i agree with jcacate - the cafe capris have been discussed by many lovely tpf'ers. try a search in this thread and see their sizing reviews and pictures here. i find that they run big, so go down one size. i'm a 0 in crew pants and skirts, and a 00 in the cafe capri. the 0s in them are too big for me. hope this helps!


 
Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## phiphi

na294 said:


> Thanks so much for your help!



no problem at all!! i can't wait to see what you get!


----------



## mjsmurf77

ncch said:


> Do the Edith a miller pieces come in xs? Or just s / m / l? Thanks


 

I'm pretty sure they only come in S/M/L but I find Edith A. Miller to run a little small (I'm usually an XS in J. Crew tees and the small EAM short-sleeve henley is comfortably fitted on me).


----------



## meagan1993

Does anyone own the Downtown Field Jacket?http://www.jcrew.com/womens_feature...ll~mode+matchallany~~~~~field jacke/19034.jsp

I love this jacket, it's perfect for walking around campus so I really want to get it before I go back to school. I've never tried it on but felt the material and it felt really stiff and like it wouldn't keep me warm at all.  Can anyone give me personal input on this jacket?


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

meagan1993 said:


> Does anyone own the Downtown Field Jacket?http://www.jcrew.com/womens_feature...ll~mode+matchallany~~~~~field jacke/19034.jsp
> 
> I love this jacket, it's perfect for walking around campus so I really want to get it before I go back to school. I've never tried it on but felt the material and it felt really stiff and like it wouldn't keep me warm at all. Can anyone give me personal input on this jacket?


 
I have one from a few years ago, the material does stay stiff, but I should say I don't wear it a lot. The jacket is only good for mild days, it's not a warm jacket.


----------



## 4Elegance

Hi everyone- just thought I'd share my recent JCrew outfit.  Check out my blog for outfit details





Hope you guys like it


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

^ Beautiful!


----------



## 4Elegance

AmeeLVSBags said:
			
		

> ^ Beautiful!



Thank you I must admit with you stylish ladies I'm very flattered.


----------



## phiphi

hellokatiegirl said:


> I bought a few things during the latest sale yesterday, mostly basics like shorts, a pair of cafe capris and a Jackie cardigan. I also got the Jardin apple skirt which I have been waiting for in my size for a while now.
> 
> Then I see that J. Crew marked off the Edie bag today! I wish they had done that yesterday when I placed my order. Has anyone seen the Edie bag on sale in the store? On the website it is marked off and then the extra 30% off, but usually the store prices are better. If you have seen it in the store let me know!



i bit the bullet and got the edie bag online before i kicked myself for missing out on it. this last batch i restricted it to just the collection circle eyelet dress and the bag.


----------



## jordanjordan

meagan1993 said:
			
		

> Does anyone own the Downtown Field Jacket?http://www.jcrew.com/womens_feature/catalogjcrewcomexclusives/onlineshops/jacketsouterwear/PRDOVR~19034/99102760183/ENE~1+2+3+22+4294967294+20~~~0~15~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~field%20jacke/19034.jsp
> 
> I love this jacket, it's perfect for walking around campus so I really want to get it before I go back to school. I've never tried it on but felt the material and it felt really stiff and like it wouldn't keep me warm at all.  Can anyone give me personal input on this jacket?



I bought it last year and ended up returning.  I had the old version too.  It is stuff and uncomfortable, and it was a bit short/boxy for me.  If they made it a tad softer and more fitted it would be a great piece.  It is not warm at all, and I can't stand jackets without lining.  They should add one, it would help.  I got a Barbour jacket instead (the vintage beadnell I think) and am much happier with it in terms of warmth and comfort, though the field jacket is a little more stylish.


----------



## mjsmurf77

jordanjordan said:


> I bought it last year and ended up returning. I had the old version too. It is stuff and uncomfortable, and it was a bit short/boxy for me. If they made it a tad softer and more fitted it would be a great piece. It is not warm at all, and I can't stand jackets without lining. They should add one, it would help. I got a Barbour jacket instead (the vintage beadnell I think) and am much happier with it in terms of warmth and comfort, though the field jacket is a little more stylish.


 

I agree--I too had the old version and found it cute but uncomfortable--i have broad shoulders and it was like a straightjacket for me. It is machine washable, at least, and it's a little warmer than it looks simply because the fabric's not breathable, but it's not worth the full price (I got mine for like $39.99 when my store was clearing them out). It's definitely useless without a lining--I used mine as a lightweight rain jacket when the temperature was in the 60s and 70s.


----------



## dusty paws

got my first box of goodies today - love the sperrys but boy oh boy is cerise bright!


----------



## KatyEm

i recently got the jcrew sperry's and some matching shorts and a tank that was on sale. i love the sperry's, they are super bright and pretty comfortable so far too!


----------



## erinrose

I got the blythe blouse in byzantine blue today as a gift and holy chicago it is so pretty! It´s like the middle ground between cobalt blue and deep purple, the color looks amaze in person!


----------



## pavilion

Since there don't appear to be reviews on this item...  I just got the double-breasted gold-button blazer (21114) in burgundy since my order came today.  I was hesitant about ordering it, but it was a great price with the 30% off and it was returnable since it was promo priced.  After looking at photos on the model, I was nervous it was going to be too red (I already have a red schoolboy blazer), but it is a gorgeous shade of burgundy similar to a burgundy you'd see on a Burberry piece.  The fit is great too since it isn't boxy.  And although it is poly/cotton jersey, it is a heavier weight and is so comfy.  It feels like a sweatshirt, but looks like a blazer.  Hope that helps anyone who's on the fence about it.  I highly recommend it.


----------



## inherforties

I wore my poppy viv patent flats for the first time today that I got back in early July as part of 30% off sale ($90.99).

I was just wearing jeans and a white shirt and I went to put on my old standard brown sandals. I stopped myself and grabbed the j crew shoe box instead.

I love them! So comfortable and the perfect pop of color. Such a nice change from round toe ballerina flats that have infiltrated my shoe wardrobe!


----------



## 4Elegance

inherforties said:
			
		

> I wore my poppy viv patent flats for the first time today that I got back in early July as part of 30% off sale ($90.99).
> 
> I was just wearing jeans and a white shirt and I went to put on my old standard brown sandals. I stopped myself and grabbed the j crew shoe box instead.
> 
> I love them! So comfortable and the perfect pop of color. Such a nice change from round toe ballerina flats that have infiltrated my shoe wardrobe!



Great buy.  Love this shoe.


----------



## ncch

mjsmurf77 said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure they only come in S/M/L but I find Edith A. Miller to run a little small (I'm usually an XS in J. Crew tees and the small EAM short-sleeve henley is comfortably fitted on me).



Thanks for your help!


----------



## graceful

pavilion said:


> Since there don't appear to be reviews on this item... I just got the double-breasted gold-button blazer (21114) in burgundy since my order came today. I was hesitant about ordering it, but it was a great price with the 30% off and it was returnable since it was promo priced. After looking at photos on the model, I was nervous it was going to be too red (I already have a red schoolboy blazer), but it is a gorgeous shade of burgundy similar to a burgundy you'd see on a Burberry piece. The fit is great too since it isn't boxy. And although it is poly/cotton jersey, it is a heavier weight and is so comfy. It feels like a sweatshirt, but looks like a blazer. Hope that helps anyone who's on the fence about it. I highly recommend it.


 
Thanks for this review.  I ordered this as well and should get it today.  I'm hoping to love it.  I got the navy.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

inherforties said:


> I wore my poppy viv patent flats for the first time today that I got back in early July as part of 30% off sale ($90.99).
> I was just wearing jeans and a white shirt and I went to put on my old standard brown sandals. I stopped myself and grabbed the j crew shoe box instead.
> I love them! So comfortable and the perfect pop of color. Such a nice change from round toe ballerina flats that have infiltrated my shoe wardrobe!



I love these shoes! They look great on you too. I bought the viv flats last year  (they were the matte leather with bows in red) but they were not very comfy for me. I  am glad they worked for you! I agree that they are a nice alternative to the round toe ballet flat...I have way too many of those too!



phiphi said:


> i bit the bullet and got the edie bag online before i kicked myself for missing out on it. this last batch i restricted it to just the collection circle eyelet dress and the bag.



I did the same thing last weekend. I really like the classic styling of the Edie bag and the price was right with last weeks sale. The hardest part was selecting a color! What color did you decide on? I bought it in the cobalt blue color. 



4Elegance said:


> Hi everyone- just thought I'd share my recent JCrew outfit.  Check out my blog for outfit details
> 
> 
> View attachment 1824145
> 
> 
> Hope you guys like it



Love this outfit! The skirt is very cute!


----------



## 4Elegance

hellokatiegirl said:
			
		

> Love this outfit! The skirt is very cute!



Thank you hellokatiegirl.


----------



## 4Elegance

AmeeLVSBags said:
			
		

> ^ Beautiful!



Thank you Hun


----------



## phiphi

hellokatiegirl said:


> I did the same thing last weekend. I really like the classic styling of the Edie bag and the price was right with last weeks sale. The hardest part was selecting a color! What color did you decide on? I bought it in the cobalt blue color.



:giggles: i knew we'd end up with the same colour!!! casablanca blueeeee!


----------



## phiphi

KatyEm said:


> i recently got the jcrew sperry's and some matching shorts and a tank that was on sale. i love the sperry's, they are super bright and pretty comfortable so far too!



what an absolutely fun colour! love the sperry's



erinrose said:


> I got the blythe blouse in byzantine blue today as a gift and holy chicago it is so pretty! It´s like the middle ground between cobalt blue and deep purple, the color looks amaze in person!



oh nice! that colour sounds delicious!



pavilion said:


> Since there don't appear to be reviews on this item...  I just got the double-breasted gold-button blazer (21114) in burgundy since my order came today.  I was hesitant about ordering it, but it was a great price with the 30% off and it was returnable since it was promo priced.  After looking at photos on the model, I was nervous it was going to be too red (I already have a red schoolboy blazer), but it is a gorgeous shade of burgundy similar to a burgundy you'd see on a Burberry piece.  The fit is great too since it isn't boxy.  And although it is poly/cotton jersey, it is a heavier weight and is so comfy.  It feels like a sweatshirt, but looks like a blazer.  Hope that helps anyone who's on the fence about it.  I highly recommend it.



thanks for the review - i was just wondering, how did you size in it since it is in xs, s, etc denominations..



inherforties said:


> I wore my poppy viv patent flats for the first time today that I got back in early July as part of 30% off sale ($90.99).
> 
> I was just wearing jeans and a white shirt and I went to put on my old standard brown sandals. I stopped myself and grabbed the j crew shoe box instead.
> 
> I love them! So comfortable and the perfect pop of color. Such a nice change from round toe ballerina flats that have infiltrated my shoe wardrobe!



these are so fun!! i love the viv flats and they look great on you!


----------



## Greentea

inherforties said:


> I wore my poppy viv patent flats for the first time today that I got back in early July as part of 30% off sale ($90.99).
> 
> I was just wearing jeans and a white shirt and I went to put on my old standard brown sandals. I stopped myself and grabbed the j crew shoe box instead.
> 
> I love them! So comfortable and the perfect pop of color. Such a nice change from round toe ballerina flats that have infiltrated my shoe wardrobe!



Those are really cute - I could use a pair, too!


----------



## pavilion

phiphi said:
			
		

> thanks for the review - i was just wondering, how did you size in it since it is in xs, s, etc denominations..



I am a 0 or 2 in the schoolboy blazers because I have broad shoulders so I guessed and took an XS.  I then ended up returning it because I realized I probably could have done an XXS because it was a little big in the body.


----------



## nikita58467

Finally got a chance to upload my sale haul!


----------



## 4Elegance

nikita58467 said:
			
		

> Finally got a chance to upload my sale haul!



Great haul


----------



## hellokatiegirl

phiphi said:


> :giggles: i knew we'd end up with the same colour!!! casablanca blueeeee!



I can't believe with all of the colors that the edie bag comes in we picked the same one! This is too funny! 

I can't wait to see your bag and how you style it phiphi!



nikita58467 said:


> View attachment 1827216
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1827218
> 
> 
> Finally got a chance to upload my sale haul!



Great haul! Congrats!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Here is a pic of my little edie bag and the J. Crew 3" chino shorts in yellow. I bought the little edie bag last month for $59.


----------



## inherforties

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is a pic of my little edie bag and the J. Crew 3" chino shorts in yellow. I bought the little edie bag last month for $59.



Great deal! It's a beautiful purse.


----------



## nafrate

It's my birthday tomorrow and I was gifted a Wixon purse (henna color), Edie purse (casablanca blue) and a bubble necklace in the orange color! I'm so so so in love with all of them!


----------



## phiphi

pavilion said:


> I am a 0 or 2 in the schoolboy blazers because I have broad shoulders so I guessed and took an XS.  I then ended up returning it because I realized I probably could have done an XXS because it was a little big in the body.



thank you for the review!! it's a good thing i didn't get it then - bc i had an XS in the cart and would have needed an XXS based on your opinion! can't wait to see your outfits with it!



nikita58467 said:


> View attachment 1827216
> 
> 
> View attachment 1827218
> 
> 
> Finally got a chance to upload my sale haul!



WoW!!! may i ask how you sized in the boots? i've never tried j crew boots before. thank you!



hellokatiegirl said:


> I can't believe with all of the colors that the edie bag comes in we picked the same one! This is too funny!
> 
> I can't wait to see your bag and how you style it phiphi!



i really couldn't help but giggle!! we do have very similar tastes, so i'm not surprised!! i can't wait to see how you style it too!

*cue casablanca music (how appropriate)*: "_Of all the gin joints, in all the towns, in all the world, she walks into mine._"  :lolots:



hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is a pic of my little edie bag and the J. Crew 3" chino shorts in yellow. I bought the little edie bag last month for $59.



ARGH!! so fun! if i had known it would work as a crossbody!!! gah! congrats hun! looks fantastic on you!



nafrate said:


> It's my birthday tomorrow and I was gifted a Wixon purse (henna color), Edie purse (casablanca blue) and a bubble necklace in the orange color! I'm so so so in love with all of them!



happy birthday and congrats on the gifts!


----------



## erinrose

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is a pic of my little edie bag and the J. Crew 3" chino shorts in yellow. I bought the little edie bag last month for $59.


 
Looking good! I also have the 3 chino shorts in lemon zest and love them, amazing shorts!


----------



## meagan1993

jordanjordan said:


> I bought it last year and ended up returning.  I had the old version too.  It is stuff and uncomfortable, and it was a bit short/boxy for me.  If they made it a tad softer and more fitted it would be a great piece.  It is not warm at all, and I can't stand jackets without lining.  They should add one, it would help.  I got a Barbour jacket instead (the vintage beadnell I think) and am much happier with it in terms of warmth and comfort, though the field jacket is a little more stylish.


Thanks for your input, ladies!  I'll just skip on this jacket and save up for a better quality one from somewhere else, preferably one with a lining.  Even though this one is so cute and stylish, I need something that'll get a lot more use out of.


----------



## meagan1993

What's everyone's thoughts and experiences on the Cece flat?  I bought the leather one and then promptly returned them after walking around the house in them.  They showed some toe cleavage and rubbed the top of my foot, it was not comfortable.  Maybe I sized wrong?  I got an 8, which is my usual size for flats, but maybe I should have gotten a 7.5?


----------



## renza

meagan1993 said:


> What's everyone's thoughts and experiences on the Cece flat?  I bought the leather one and then promptly returned them after walking around the house in them.  They showed some toe cleavage and rubbed the top of my foot, it was not comfortable.  Maybe I sized wrong?  I got an 8, which is my usual size for flats, but maybe I should have gotten a 7.5?


I like the look of the Cece flats and I hear they are comfortable for others, but they don't work for my foot at all.   They are too flat in the toebox for me, and sizing up doesn't help. I would try another size if I were you to make sure, but I am guessing they may not be suited for your feet.


----------



## Lindsay2367

meagan1993 said:


> What's everyone's thoughts and experiences on the Cece flat?  I bought the leather one and then promptly returned them after walking around the house in them.  They showed some toe cleavage and rubbed the top of my foot, it was not comfortable.  Maybe I sized wrong?  I got an 8, which is my usual size for flats, but maybe I should have gotten a 7.5?



I had to go down a half size in my Cece flats.  I usually wear a 9.5. But I had to get a 9 and even those are loose on me.  I think they're really comfortable.  The only problem I have is with my black pair, which for some reason rubs against my knuckle above my big toe and makes my big toe go numb.  Didn't know about that until I wore them around all day for St. Patty's day this year.  But it only happens with my black ones, not the other three or four pairs I have.


----------



## 4Elegance

meagan1993 said:
			
		

> What's everyone's thoughts and experiences on the Cece flat?  I bought the leather one and then promptly returned them after walking around the house in them.  They showed some toe cleavage and rubbed the top of my foot, it was not comfortable.  Maybe I sized wrong?  I got an 8, which is my usual size for flats, but maybe I should have gotten a 7.5?



My little sister swears by these so I recently bought a pair since they were on sale for $42.  I wore them to work all day and I must say they did rub in the back but nothing too bad.  I think you should maybe try another pair.  I'm normally a 9.5 and got a 9.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

inherforties said:


> Great deal! It's a beautiful purse.



Thank you! I love a great deal! 



nafrate said:


> It's my birthday tomorrow and I was gifted a Wixon purse (henna color), Edie purse (casablanca blue) and a bubble necklace in the orange color! I'm so so so in love with all of them!



Wow! These are such wonderful gifts! We are bag twins with the Edie purse in Casablanca blue (along with phiphi). Happy birthday! 



phiphi;22588060

i really couldn't help but giggle!! we do have very similar tastes said:


> Of all the gin joints, in all the towns, in all the world, she walks into mine.[/I]"  :lolots:
> 
> ARGH!! so fun! if i had known it would work as a crossbody!!! gah! congrats hun! looks fantastic on you!



Thanks phiphi, "Here's looking at you kid!" - 

I just got my Casablanca Blue Edie in the mail today. The color is so gorgeous! I think I am going to get a lot of use out of this bag. Can't wait until you get yours!



erinrose said:


> Looking good! I also have the 3 chino shorts in lemon zest and love them, amazing shorts!



Thanks for reminding me what the color is called! I also love J. Crew's chino shorts. They came in such great colors this year.



meagan1993 said:


> What's everyone's thoughts and experiences on the Cece flat?  I bought the leather one and then promptly returned them after walking around the house in them.  They showed some toe cleavage and rubbed the top of my foot, it was not comfortable.  Maybe I sized wrong?  I got an 8, which is my usual size for flats, but maybe I should have gotten a 7.5?



I almost always size down in J. Crew shoes. To me they just run a tad big and then always seem to stretch out. I have one pair of Cece ballet flats in size 7 and I found them to be really comfy. Normally I hate shoes that have elastic/gathered backs because they pinch, but I love these. I think everyone is different in terms of what is comfortable. For example, I can't wear the J. Crew viv flats and had to size up in this particular style.


----------



## jordanjordan

meagan1993 said:
			
		

> What's everyone's thoughts and experiences on the Cece flat?  I bought the leather one and then promptly returned them after walking around the house in them.  They showed some toe cleavage and rubbed the top of my foot, it was not comfortable.  Maybe I sized wrong?  I got an 8, which is my usual size for flats, but maybe I should have gotten a 7.5?



I am usually an 8.5 or 9 and I have these in black in 8.5.  I find them to be tight, but comfortable.  They have broken in a lot but were never uncomfortable.  I am pretty happy with them.


----------



## chessmont

I have had a different experience with the Cece flats; I bought the studded ones in the black and the 'sandy' color and they fit about right.  Sometimes I am a 9.5, sometimes a 10.  These fit great in a 10.  Then I bpught a pair of the color block in 10, and they were too big - not too long, but too wide all over.  I put a cushioned insole in and this solved the problem.  If I had gone smaller, they would have been too short.


----------



## DC-Cutie

meagan1993 said:


> What's everyone's thoughts and experiences on the Cece flat?  I bought the leather one and then promptly returned them after walking around the house in them.  They showed some toe cleavage and rubbed the top of my foot, it was not comfortable.  Maybe I sized wrong?  I got an 8, which is my usual size for flats, but maybe I should have gotten a 7.5?



Cece flats are killer. I've switched to the ballet flats. Much more comfortable!  The cece flats were really tight across the toes and rubbed so much, that a little blister formed. I haven't had any issues with the ballet flats.


----------



## Greentea

DC-Cutie said:


> Cece flats are killer. I've switched to the ballet flats. Much more comfortable!  The cece flats were really tight across the toes and rubbed so much, that a little blister formed. I haven't had any issues with the ballet flats.



Thanks for the heads-up. This would totally happen to me!


----------



## calipsych

Does anyone have any idea if JCrew will do another percentage off final sale prices soon?? Or would I be wise to just purchase now? I just realized that I missed the last 30% one last week, so I'm hopeful as there are some things I would love to get! Thank you!


----------



## princesskate

that white coat is seriously gorgeous!


----------



## jordanjordan

For the dark green cece flats today- love them for fall and winter.  They go great with jeans.  I also got the herringbone Nikki shell and the bow tie tippi sweater, and a find it for you in the chambray dot shirt (which they found before I even got how,).  Overall it was a success!


----------



## gmo

DC-Cutie said:


> Cece flats are killer. I've switched to the ballet flats. Much more comfortable!  The cece flats were really tight across the toes and rubbed so much, that a little blister formed. I haven't had any issues with the ballet flats.



I agree on the Cece flats! I went a half size down, and they definitely fit better but are totally my least comfortable pair of flats.


----------



## 4Elegance

Just got my items from the last sale.  Can't wait to wear


----------



## loogirl

4Elegance said:


> Just got my items from the last sale. Can't wait to wear
> 
> 
> View attachment 1832830


 
they have that heart sweater at old navy for like $20...its soft, all cotton and looks good....I would return and get the cheaper version if I were you ... since quality is comparable


----------



## 4Elegance

loogirl said:
			
		

> they have that heart sweater at old navy for like $20...its soft, all cotton and looks good....I would return and get the cheaper version if I were you ... since quality is comparable



Thanks for the tip but I actually only paid this one $34 with free shipping (called and placed my order and used my negotiating skills).  May check out other colors though


----------



## Sparklybags

Wearing my 5 inch chino shorts


----------



## 4Elegance

Sparklybags said:
			
		

> Wearing my 5 inch chino shorts



Cute that color looks great on you


----------



## phiphi

4Elegance said:


> Just got my items from the last sale.  Can't wait to wear
> 
> View attachment 1832830



great haul! can't wait to see your outfits!! the last sale was awesome with markdowns. 



Sparklybags said:


> Wearing my 5 inch chino shorts



very cute!


----------



## 4Elegance

phiphi said:


> great haul! can't wait to see your outfits!! the last sale was awesome with markdowns.
> 
> 
> 
> very cute!


 
Yep, it was a great sale.  Just trying to find the perfect pairing for each piece but already have some really good ideas .  Hopefully they execute just as well lol


----------



## icecreamom

4Elegance said:


> Just got my items from the last sale.  Can't wait to wear
> 
> 
> View attachment 1832830



WOW! You are so lucky didn't know the "Heart me" made it to the sale!!!


----------



## 4Elegance

icecreamom said:
			
		

> WOW! You are so lucky didn't know the "Heart me" made it to the sale!!!



Yes keep a very close eye this was the second time I've seen it marked down plus I got 30% off sale price


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

NE1 has a modeling or catalog picture of Selma dress, styled with a cardigan? 

I am going to a wedding in late October and think I need to have some sort of cover up for it, at least for the church.  I hate pashminas, I think they are very circa 2000. What other options do I have?


----------



## 4Elegance

AmeeLVSBags said:
			
		

> NE1 has a modeling or catalog picture of Selma dress, styled with a cardigan?
> 
> I am going to a wedding in late October and think I need to have some sort of cover up for it, at least for the church.  I hate pashminas, I think they are very circa 2000. What other options do I have?



I don't know what the dress looks like but could a blazer work?


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

4Elegance said:


> I don't know what the dress looks like but could a blazer work?


 
This is the dress:
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/dresses/cocktail/PRDOVR~29284/29284.jsp

Thanks for the suggestion. I didn't think of blazer, I thought it would make too office like.  But I have a beautiful black tuxedo blazer, I will give that a try.


----------



## phiphi

AmeeLVSBags said:


> This is the dress:
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/dresses/cocktail/PRDOVR~29284/29284.jsp
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion. I didn't think of blazer, I thought it would make too office like.  But I have a beautiful black tuxedo blazer, I will give that a try.



this would be perfect with a tuxedo blazer. a statement necklace, sparkley shoes and a clutch. perfection! 

i hope you post pictures!!


----------



## 4Elegance

phiphi said:
			
		

> this would be perfect with a tuxedo blazer. a statement necklace, sparkley shoes and a clutch. perfection!
> 
> i hope you post pictures!!



I agree a blazer will look great with this dress.  Add some color with accessories and you'll look great.  I'd love to see pics as well


----------



## ilovemylilo

Wore the Ella dress during my recent trip to Venice.

http://www.jcrew.com/wedding/Recept...4+20~90~~20+17+4294967097~90~~~~~~~/85749.jsp

For reference, I'm 5'4 115 lbs and I'm wearing size 0.


----------



## 4Elegance

ilovemylilo said:
			
		

> Wore the Ella dress during my recent trip to Venice.
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/wedding/Reception_Dresses/PRDOVR~85749/99102724044/ENE~1+2+3+22+4294967294+20~90~~20+17+4294967097~90~~~~~~~/85749.jsp
> 
> For reference, I'm 5'4 115 lbs and I'm wearing size 0.



Very pretty.  Love it with the blue.


----------



## Castara

ilovemylilo said:


> Wore the Ella dress during my recent trip to Venice.
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/wedding/Recept...4+20~90~~20+17+4294967097~90~~~~~~~/85749.jsp
> 
> For reference, I'm 5'4 115 lbs and I'm wearing size 0.



Wow, it is a pretty dress!


----------



## quynh_1206

ilovemylilo said:


> Wore the Ella dress during my recent trip to Venice.
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/wedding/Recept...4+20~90~~20+17+4294967097~90~~~~~~~/85749.jsp
> 
> For reference, I'm 5'4 115 lbs and I'm wearing size 0.


 
This is a very pretty dress. I love how you paired it with a blue cardigan.


----------



## cakegirl

What is the latest on the cashmere quality? It has been a few years since i've bought any. 
Can anyone compare the fits and fabrics of the cashmere long sleeved tee, the Dream crewneck, and the tippi crewneck? Thanks.


----------



## ilovemylilo

Scatter-Dot dress


----------



## dusty paws

^love it!


----------



## Shankel

^ditto


----------



## phiphi

ilovemylilo said:


> Scatter-Dot dress



cute looks!! love both of them!


----------



## phiphi

so with these new arrivals, do any of you have your wishlists compiled?


----------



## beagly911

ilovemylilo said:


> Scatter-Dot dress


 so cute...I love j crew dots!!


----------



## Snowqueen!

cakegirl said:


> What is the latest on the cashmere quality? It has been a few years since i've bought any.
> Can anyone compare the fits and fabrics of the cashmere long sleeved tee, the Dream crewneck, and the tippi crewneck? Thanks.



I bought a cashmere tee that I wore constantly over the summer and it has been great.  It did get a few pills but nothing like the sweaters I purchased a couple of years back.  

I wouldn't touch the dream yarn if they gave me the sweaters. I don't like the feel and it generally looks years old after the first wearing.

I bought a navy cashmere Tippi recently but haven't worn it yet.  It looks and feels like good quality and I look forward to wearing it.


----------



## cakegirl

Snowqueen! said:


> I bought a cashmere tee that I wore constantly over the summer and it has been great.  It did get a few pills but nothing like the sweaters I purchased a couple of years back.
> 
> I wouldn't touch the dream yarn if they gave me the sweaters. I don't like the feel and it generally looks years old after the first wearing.
> 
> I bought a navy cashmere Tippi recently but haven't worn it yet.  It looks and feels like good quality and I look forward to wearing it.



Thanks so much! Glad to hear the cashmere is getting back on track.


----------



## ilovemylilo

beagly911 said:
			
		

> so cute...I love j crew dots!!



Thank you!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

ilovemylilo said:


> Scatter-Dot dress



This looks great! I love it with the bag!



Sparklybags said:


> Wearing my 5 inch chino shorts



Great outfit! I love how you styled it with the scarf.



ilovemylilo said:


> Wore the Ella dress during my recent trip to Venice.
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/wedding/Reception_Dresses/PRDOVR~85749/99102724044/ENE~1+2+3+22+4294967294+20~90~~20+17+4294967097~90~~~~~~~/85749.jsp
> 
> For reference, I'm 5'4 115 lbs and I'm wearing size 0.



Gorgeous! I love this print!



4Elegance said:


> Just got my items from the last sale.  Can't wait to wear
> 
> 
> View attachment 1832830



Great buys! I bought the tipi heart sweater too and also the cafe capri pants in jade (which I think I see in your pic). Congrats!


----------



## erinrose

Blythe blouse in action 

shorts: from a local boutique on melrose
purse: vuitton eva in damier ebene


----------



## cjy

erinrose said:


> Blythe blouse in action
> 
> shorts: from a local boutique on melrose
> purse: vuitton eva in damier ebene


 You look Hot and Chic!!! LOVE the look!!!


----------



## erinrose

Another one


----------



## erinrose

cjy said:


> You look Hot and Chic!!! LOVE the look!!!


 
Thank you so much


----------



## hellokatiegirl

erinrose said:


> Blythe blouse in action
> 
> shorts: from a local boutique on melrose
> purse: vuitton eva in damier ebene



Great outfit erinrose! I love the blythe blouse in this color!


----------



## jtf0420

Anyone know if an extra % off sale will be coming soon?


----------



## erinrose

hellokatiegirl said:


> Great outfit erinrose! I love the blythe blouse in this color!


 
Thank you! 



jtf0420 said:


> Anyone know if an extra % off sale will be coming soon?


 
One can only hope


----------



## Jixiepix

Wondering if any ladies could help me with this...
Trying to decide btwn the Apricot mist vs Bronze clay colors and it's hard to tell much of a difference from various google images, anyone seen these two colors in real life on jcrew shoes and can help me with the difference in shade?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## djsmom

oh wow, how did I miss this thread, Jcrew is my favorite store


----------



## FFan76

WHoa! 

Sheanabelle is hotter than hell!

Looks like I need to stop in the J.Crew store more often and flirt with the hot women there! 

Not crazy about the menswear there though...Not my style.


----------



## jordanjordan

Jixiepix said:
			
		

> Wondering if any ladies could help me with this...
> Trying to decide btwn the Apricot mist vs Bronze clay colors and it's hard to tell much of a difference from various google images, anyone seen these two colors in real life on jcrew shoes and can help me with the difference in shade?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I think the apricot color has pink, peach colored undertones and the bronzed clay is more of a tradition nude/beige with browner undertknes.


----------



## sheanabelle

ilovemylilo said:


> Wore the Ella dress during my recent trip to Venice.
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/wedding/Recept...4+20~90~~20+17+4294967097~90~~~~~~~/85749.jsp
> 
> For reference, I'm 5'4 115 lbs and I'm wearing size 0.


love the dress!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Extra 30% off final sale! Yipee! 

I was able to find the Deck Stripe and Absract Floral No. 2 skirt in my size and a few other goodies on sale. Happy shopping!


----------



## 4Elegance

hellokatiegirl said:
			
		

> Extra 30% off final sale! Yipee!
> 
> I was able to find the Deck Stripe and Absract Floral No. 2 skirt in my size and a few other goodies on sale. Happy shopping!



Thanks for this.  I thought it was only factory.  Do you know when the sale ends?


----------



## Dukeprincess

Does anyone know if the giraffe necklace can be doubled or just worn long?


----------



## cakegirl

I was thinking about ordering the dark brown Booker boots and was a little disappointed when I saw them in the store. However they only had  the black and lighter brown.
They looked nicer online and seemed to run big. Has anyone seen the dark brown, and how are they?


----------



## Squeaky00

4Elegance said:


> Thanks for this.  I thought it was only factory.  Do you know when the sale ends?



online or store?


----------



## graceful

4Elegance said:


> Thanks for this. I thought it was only factory. Do you know when the sale ends?


 
Sale ends Thursday.


----------



## foxycleopatra

fall/winter COATS are now online!  they brought back the double-cloth metro coat from last year....but just not too excited about the color offerings.


----------



## renza

cakegirl said:


> I was thinking about ordering the dark brown Booker boots and was a little disappointed when I saw them in the store. However they only had  the black and lighter brown.
> They looked nicer online and seemed to run big. Has anyone seen the dark brown, and how are they?


I'm curious, why were you disappointed? And were these the ones with the buckle or without? I was looking at those online and considering trying out the light brown ones.


----------



## 4Elegance

graceful said:
			
		

> Sale ends Thursday.



Thank you


----------



## 4Elegance

Squeaky00 said:
			
		

> online or store?



I know online not sure its in stores as well


----------



## cakegirl

renza said:


> I'm curious, why were you disappointed? And were these the ones with the buckle or without? I was looking at those online and considering trying out the light brown ones.


It was the plain ones without the buckle. When I saw them online I thought they were very rich looking and looked like very good quality for the price. IRL I didn't think the leather looked as nice as I thought it would. Maybe they would fit better with  socks, but i also thought the ankle part was big and so it wrinkled a lot.


----------



## renza

cakegirl said:


> It was the plain ones without the buckle. When I saw them online I thought they were very rich looking and looked like very good quality for the price. IRL I didn't think the leather looked as nice as I thought it would. Maybe they would fit better with  socks, but i also thought the ankle part was big and so it wrinkled a lot.


Oh, that's disappointing. And you also thought they ran big? I am still considering trying them because I think I need extended calf size for boots to wear over jeans, and there aren't that many attractive and affordable options for bigger calves.


----------



## cakegirl

renza said:


> Oh, that's disappointing. And you also thought they ran big? I am still considering trying them because I think I need extended calf size for boots to wear over jeans, and there aren't that many attractive and affordable options for bigger calves.


I would try them. I tried on the black leather and it just looked a little flat to me, but maybe the light brown will be better.  It is so hard to find nice riding boots at that price.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I had the opportunity to try on these beauties this weekend. At first, I was like  at the price. Thinking to myself, 'they're very similar to Prada, I could get some this similar by Prada on sale'. So I left the store without them. Then last night, I bit the bullet and ordered them, afraid they'd sell out 

Depending on the shoe, I'm an 8, 8.5 or 9in J Crew. I purchased these in. An 8.5, perfect fit, perfect pitch and just beautiful


----------



## phiphi

DC-Cutie said:


> I had the opportunity to try on these beauties this weekend. At first, I was like  at the price. Thinking to myself, 'they're very similar to Prada, I could get some this similar by Prada on sale'. So I left the store without them. Then last night, I bit the bullet and ordered them, afraid they'd sell out
> 
> Depending on the shoe, I'm an 8, 8.5 or 9in J Crew. I purchased these in. An 8.5, perfect fit, perfect pitch and just beautiful



 i love them!! i love them!! they are really just amazing. congrats dc! now should i get them ..


----------



## erinrose

I just ordered my first tippi sweater in lustrous blue for half off, excited to get it!



DC-Cutie said:


> I had the opportunity to try on these beauties this weekend. At first, I was like  at the price. Thinking to myself, 'they're very similar to Prada, I could get some this similar by Prada on sale'. So I left the store without them. Then last night, I bit the bullet and ordered them, afraid they'd sell out
> 
> Depending on the shoe, I'm an 8, 8.5 or 9in J Crew. I purchased these in. An 8.5, perfect fit, perfect pitch and just beautiful


 
Those are so pretty, congrats!


----------



## 4Elegance

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> I had the opportunity to try on these beauties this weekend. At first, I was like  at the price. Thinking to myself, 'they're very similar to Prada, I could get some this similar by Prada on sale'. So I left the store without them. Then last night, I bit the bullet and ordered them, afraid they'd sell out
> 
> Depending on the shoe, I'm an 8, 8.5 or 9in J Crew. I purchased these in. An 8.5, perfect fit, perfect pitch and just beautiful



Congrats they are nice.  Can't wait to see modeling pics


----------



## Dukeprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> I had the opportunity to try on these beauties this weekend. At first, I was like  at the price. Thinking to myself, 'they're very similar to Prada, I could get some this similar by Prada on sale'. So I left the store without them. Then last night, I bit the bullet and ordered them, afraid they'd sell out
> 
> Depending on the shoe, I'm an 8, 8.5 or 9in J Crew. I purchased these in. An 8.5, perfect fit, perfect pitch and just beautiful



You caved!  They did look very good on you!


----------



## medicbean

hi ladies

just wondering how you all find the no2 skirt in double serge wool compares with double serge cotton in terms of sizing, im a loose-ish size 2 and never tried a 0 - should i stick with a 2 or does it run large?

thank you!

PS: still lusting after the heartthrob blouse if anyone sees it!


----------



## DC-Cutie

medicbean said:


> hi ladies
> 
> just wondering how you all find the no2 skirt in double serge wool compares with double serge cotton in terms of sizing, im a loose-ish size 2 and never tried a 0 - should i stick with a 2 or does it run large?
> 
> thank you!
> 
> PS: still lusting after the heartthrob blouse if anyone sees it!



Check eBay for the blouse,  don't think it's in stores anymore.


----------



## Coco Mainecoon

Hi everyone, am thinking of getting the boyfriend blazer in navy and was wondering if its TTS or should I go 1 size up? Unfortunately there isn't a JCrew store where I live so will have to purchase online!! Thanks!


----------



## meagan1993

medicbean said:


> hi ladies
> 
> just wondering how you all find the no2 skirt in double serge wool compares with double serge cotton in terms of sizing, im a loose-ish size 2 and never tried a 0 - should i stick with a 2 or does it run large?
> 
> thank you!
> 
> PS: still lusting after the heartthrob blouse if anyone sees it!


The wool one will run big as well so make sure you size down.  Trust me!  I'm a 4/6 but because of J.Crew's vanity sizing, I'm always a size 2 in their skirts.  Also keep in mind that the pencil skirt will stretch a bit with wear.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

medicbean said:


> hi ladies
> 
> just wondering how you all find the no2 skirt in double serge wool compares with double serge cotton in terms of sizing, im a loose-ish size 2 and never tried a 0 - should i stick with a 2 or does it run large?
> 
> thank you!
> 
> PS: still lusting after the heartthrob blouse if anyone sees it!



I own both the cotton and wool variations of the J. Crew No. 2 pencil skirt in sizes 0-2. I usually buy a size 4 ( in non-J. crew brands) but can easily fit a size 0 in J. Crew skirts. The wool pencil skirts obviously don't stretch like the cotton ones, so it is probably better to size up if you are unsure. I honesty feel like you have to try these skirts on in person to make sure that you have the correct fit. I have found that J. Crew is not very consistent with sizing, even in the same fabric/style.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

I got my J. Crew Candy Stripe Jute Clutch last week ($24) and have been using it a bunch since! It is perfect for summer. Here it is with my J. Crew chinos.


----------



## jordanjordan

Coco Mainecoon said:
			
		

> Hi everyone, am thinking of getting the boyfriend blazer in navy and was wondering if its TTS or should I go 1 size up? Unfortunately there isn't a JCrew store where I live so will have to purchase online!! Thanks!



I would get your usual size if you want to be able to wear it over lots of layers or sweaters, and size down if you want to wear it with just a shell or a tee. I would never size up in any blazer at J.Crew.  They run big to really big.


----------



## Myrkur

nikita58467 said:


> View attachment 1827216
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1827218
> 
> 
> Finally got a chance to upload my sale haul!



Looove those boots!  Are they still for sale online?


----------



## ipudgybear

hellokatiegirl said:


> I got my J. Crew Candy Stripe Jute Clutch last week ($24) and have been using it a bunch since! It is perfect for summer. Here it is with my J. Crew chinos.



The clutch is adorable! How are the chinos? I purchased a pair from the sale and I'm not sure how the fit is. I am hoping that it will fit me well since they look very comfortable.


----------



## phiphi

Coco Mainecoon said:


> Hi everyone, am thinking of getting the boyfriend blazer in navy and was wondering if its TTS or should I go 1 size up? Unfortunately there isn't a JCrew store where I live so will have to purchase online!! Thanks!



i found the boyfriend fit TTS.



hellokatiegirl said:


> I got my J. Crew Candy Stripe Jute Clutch last week ($24) and have been using it a bunch since! It is perfect for summer. Here it is with my J. Crew chinos.



such a cute clutch!!



jordanjordan said:


> I would get your usual size if you want to be able to wear it over lots of layers or sweaters, and size down if you want to wear it with just a shell or a tee. I would never size up in any blazer at J.Crew.  They run big to really big.



agreed!



ipudgybear said:


> The clutch is adorable! How are the chinos? I purchased a pair from the sale and I'm not sure how the fit is. I am hoping that it will fit me well since they look very comfortable.



found the chinos TTS and they hold up well. super comfy! congrats!


----------



## phiphi

a j crew sales outfit i got when i was shopping with my bestie, and lara glitter heels which i was gleeful to have scored for 38$.


----------



## carlarp

Does anyone have this crimson maple double serge skirt or has seen the color in person? Is it like a deep burgundy color? Anyone know?


----------



## Eclipse4

Phiphi - You look great. I saw that top on sale in the store yesterday and decided not to get it. Now thinking twice...


----------



## Dukeprincess

phiphi said:


> a j crew sales outfit i got when i was shopping with my bestie, and lara glitter heels which i was gleeful to have scored for 38$.


----------



## jcacate

carlarp said:


> Does anyone have this crimson maple double serge skirt or has seen the color in person? Is it like a deep burgundy color? Anyone know?



I have seen it in person in the Sterling skirt.  It is pretty much the same as it looks online, kind of a cross between henna and burgundy.


----------



## erinrose

hellokatiegirl said:


> I got my J. Crew Candy Stripe Jute Clutch last week ($24) and have been using it a bunch since! It is perfect for summer. Here it is with my J. Crew chinos.


 
Love your outfit! What´s the name of the color of the shorts, so pretty! 



phiphi said:


> a j crew sales outfit i got when i was shopping with my bestie, and lara glitter heels which i was gleeful to have scored for 38$.


 
Your top is adorable!


----------



## phiphi

Eclipse4 said:


> Phiphi - You look great. I saw that top on sale in the store yesterday and decided not to get it. Now thinking twice...



you should absolutely get it! i wore it with skinny jeans and flats too - it's super cute!



Dukeprincess said:


>







erinrose said:


> Love your outfit! What´s the name of the color of the shorts, so pretty!
> 
> Your top is adorable!



thank you erin!! xox


----------



## carlarp

What did you think of the overall look of it? On a scale of 1 to 10 (being best), how would you rate it? Look good with a pair of black or knee high boots?



jcacate said:


> I have seen it in person in the Sterling skirt.  It is pretty much the same as it looks online, kind of a cross between henna and burgundy.


----------



## Coco Mainecoon

jordanjordan said:


> I would get your usual size if you want to be able to wear it over lots of layers or sweaters, and size down if you want to wear it with just a shell or a tee. I would never size up in any blazer at J.Crew.  They run big to really big.


Thanks for the info!! )


----------



## Coco Mainecoon

phiphi said:


> i found the boyfriend fit TTS.
> 
> 
> 
> such a cute clutch!!
> 
> 
> 
> agreed!
> 
> 
> 
> found the chinos TTS and they hold up well. super comfy! congrats!


Thanks phiphi!! Love your style!!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

erinrose said:


> Love your outfit! What´s the name of the color of the shorts, so pretty!
> Your top is adorable!



Thanks! The color is called Grappa Punch. 



phiphi said:


> a j crew sales outfit i got when i was shopping with my bestie, and lara glitter heels which i was gleeful to have scored for 38$.



Love the outfit! What a great deal on the shoes! I have that style but in the color blocked orange and purple combination. 



phiphi said:


> such a cute clutch!!



Thank you phiphi!



ipudgybear said:


> The clutch is adorable! How are the chinos? I purchased a pair from the sale and I'm not sure how the fit is. I am hoping that it will fit me well since they look very comfortable.



Thank you! I usually size down one size (from my normal size) for J.Crew pants, shorts and skirts as J. Crew tends to run a little big. I did get one pair of chino shorts which fit smaller than all of my other pairs from this season. I find that this tends to be the case with J. Crew. The sizing is a bit inconsistent even with in the same style. I hope yours fit!


----------



## neko-chan

Hi all,

Does the Tippi in neon fuchsia true to life from the picture? I find colors on the site are very very off


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

neko-chan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does the Tippi in neon fuchsia true to life from the picture? I find colors on the site are very very off


 
It's a little darker in color IRL, just a tad, still pretty bright.


----------



## jcacate

carlarp said:


> What did you think of the overall look of it? On a scale of 1 to 10 (being best), how would you rate it? Look good with a pair of black or knee high boots?



I like the style of the Sterling skirt.  It is a bit more flared than the pencil skirt, but the length seems to be almost the same as the pencils.  I'm 5'4" and the Sterling skirt hits me at the knee (not above it).  I tried it with riding boots and didn't love the look, but I think it could look good with a different style of boots.  I wanted this skirt to wear with boots, but I haven't found the right way to style it yet.  I'd give the skirt an 8 out of 10.  I might love it in a different color, I guess I didn't realize how fall-ish the Crimson Maple would be.


----------



## vhdos

phiphi said:


> a j crew sales outfit i got when i was shopping with my bestie, and lara glitter heels which i was gleeful to have scored for 38$.



The color of the skirt is gorgeous - great outfit


----------



## inherforties

This was one of the outfits I picked up from the mid-July 30% Sale on Sale. Love the skirt. Very comfortable. Received lots of compliments on it.

No. 2 pencil skirt in neon tweed

Perfect Shirt (CERISE N/A)


----------



## ipudgybear

inherforties said:


> This was one of the outfits I picked up from the mid-July 30% Sale on Sale. Love the skirt. Very comfortable. Received lots of compliments on it.
> 
> No. 2 pencil skirt in neon tweed
> 
> Perfect Shirt (CERISE N/A)


I love this outfit! The skirt is beautiful. How does the shirt fit? That was one of the items I wanted to buy but wasn't sure of the fit.


----------



## renza

Has anyone tried the Tippi Cardigan? I am wondering how it fits compared to the Jackie Cardigan and how long it is. Thanks in advance!


----------



## inherforties

ipudgybear said:


> I love this outfit! The skirt is beautiful. How does the shirt fit? That was one of the items I wanted to buy but wasn't sure of the fit.



Thank you! I had to check and I got them both for a total of $59.98! 

The shirt fits me great! I have a hard time with button down shirts because of my chest. If I buy a large, it buttons right in that area, but the shoulders and waist area are too big. If I buy a medium, the buttons are stretching in chest. This shirt is a medium and Perfect isn't just the name! No stretching around the chest and it fitted into the waist too. I will buy more for certain.


----------



## DC-Cutie

inherforties said:
			
		

> This was one of the outfits I picked up from the mid-July 30% Sale on Sale. Love the skirt. Very comfortable. Received lots of compliments on it.
> 
> No. 2 pencil skirt in neon tweed
> 
> Perfect Shirt (CERISE N/A)




Nice!  I picked it up, too. For the price, I couldn't just leave it there


----------



## mishybelle

neko-chan said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> Does the Tippi in neon fuchsia true to life from the picture? I find colors on the site are very very off



IMO, it's pretty vibrant in real life, just a tad darker.


----------



## inherforties

DC-Cutie said:


> Nice!  I picked it up, too. For the price, I couldn't just leave it there



Thank you! Looks great with that shirt you have paired with it too.

I know right?! Great price! I have a dark brown jacket that looks great with it too and will carry that skirt into fall.


----------



## jordanjordan

Hey all, I need a little J.Crew help! 99% of the time my usual J.Crew wardrobe of button ups, t shirts, etc. works great for my lifestyle.  What I'm having trouble with is coming up for a slightly dressed up look with J.Crew stuff.  Skirts and dresses are not my deal, and I can't wear heels or anything sleeveless, so that immediately makes it more difficult to look less daytimey.  

I'm from a very casual part of the country so nice jeans and some kind of blouses top would more than suffice, but I'm having a mental block.  I have been trying to put together one complete outfit I could wear out to dinner or if we go to a get together, but I am at a loss.  I bought a few things but when I got them home I felt very librarian-ish.  Any suggestions?


----------



## cakegirl

jordanjordan said:


> Hey all, I need a little J.Crew help! 99% of the time my usual J.Crew wardrobe of button ups, t shirts, etc. works great for my lifestyle.  What I'm having trouble with is coming up for a slightly dressed up look with J.Crew stuff.  Skirts and dresses are not my deal, and I can't wear heels or anything sleeveless, so that immediately makes it more difficult to look less daytimey.
> 
> I'm from a very casual part of the country so nice jeans and some kind of blouses top would more than suffice, but I'm having a mental block.  I have been trying to put together one complete outfit I could wear out to dinner or if we go to a get together, but I am at a loss.  I bought a few things but when I got them home I felt very librarian-ish.  Any suggestions?



I would go with dark jeans, a pair of the metallic flats, and any of these possibilities on top: sequin zigzag tee, Blythe blouse with schoolboy velvet blazer or one of the Collection blouses like leopard, snake or keyhole. Then add a piece of bold jewelry. Focus on fabric, texture and shine.


----------



## pavilion

jordanjordan said:


> Hey all, I need a little J.Crew help! 99% of the time my usual J.Crew wardrobe of button ups, t shirts, etc. works great for my lifestyle.  What I'm having trouble with is coming up for a slightly dressed up look with J.Crew stuff.  Skirts and dresses are not my deal, and I can't wear heels or anything sleeveless, so that immediately makes it more difficult to look less daytimey.
> 
> I'm from a very casual part of the country so nice jeans and some kind of blouses top would more than suffice, but I'm having a mental block.  I have been trying to put together one complete outfit I could wear out to dinner or if we go to a get together, but I am at a loss.  I bought a few things but when I got them home I felt very librarian-ish.  Any suggestions?



Cropped pants could be a great way to go for looking dressier or a skinny pant or jean (like you said) would be another good option.  I think that you could easily top it off with a blouse (and possibly a belt) and then dress it up by adding jewelry (like a gorgeous necklace) because jewelry can easily turn a casual outfit into one that looks fabulous for a night out.  I've worn a J.Crew popover with dark skinny jeans or pants, flats, and a chunkier necklace for a night out and gotten lots of compliments.


----------



## jordanjordan

cakegirl said:
			
		

> I would go with dark jeans, a pair of the metallic flats, and any of these possibilities on top: sequin zigzag tee, Blythe blouse with schoolboy velvet blazer or one of the Collection blouses like leopard, snake or keyhole. Then add a piece of bold jewelry. Focus on fabric, texture and shine.



Thanks!!  I was thinking about the Blythe so I'll try that put next time I'm in the store.  You are totally right about the jewelry and adding some shine. I think that's where I am going wrong!!


----------



## jordanjordan

Thank you!  Looks like I need to go shopping for some fun jewelry and a nice new pair of dark skinny jeans!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I remember you posting about not wearing heels (can't remember your reasons), but what about a wedge  (like the martina) or even a shorter heel (like the Valentina) ?

And for tops the sleeveless news are great for layering with jackets or cardigans, if you don't want to go bear arms.

This jacket would be a great addition, for dressing up and down. Pair it with a dark jean, a tank and some fun jewelry!


----------



## erinrose

inherforties said:


> This was one of the outfits I picked up from the mid-July 30% Sale on Sale. Love the skirt. Very comfortable. Received lots of compliments on it.
> 
> No. 2 pencil skirt in neon tweed
> 
> Perfect Shirt (CERISE N/A)


 


DC-Cutie said:


> Nice! I picked it up, too. For the price, I couldn't just leave it there


 
That skirt is so pretty, you both wear it very well!



mishybelle said:


> IMO, it's pretty vibrant in real life, just a tad darker.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1847266



Such a nice color, just got a blue tippi myself 




jordanjordan said:


> Hey all, I need a little J.Crew help! 99% of the time my usual J.Crew wardrobe of button ups, t shirts, etc. works great for my lifestyle. What I'm having trouble with is coming up for a slightly dressed up look with J.Crew stuff. Skirts and dresses are not my deal, and I can't wear heels or anything sleeveless, so that immediately makes it more difficult to look less daytimey.
> 
> I'm from a very casual part of the country so nice jeans and some kind of blouses top would more than suffice, but I'm having a mental block. I have been trying to put together one complete outfit I could wear out to dinner or if we go to a get together, but I am at a loss. I bought a few things but when I got them home I felt very librarian-ish. Any suggestions?


 
J Crew has great blouses (like the blythe) that you can dress up or down, pair it with jeans, a blazer of your choise and maybe some statement jewlery and you have in my opinion a pretty put together yet everyday appropriate look


----------



## jordanjordan

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> I remember you posting about not wearing heels (can't remember your reasons), but what about a wedge  (like the martina) or even a shorter heel (like the Valentina) ?
> 
> And for tops the sleeveless news are great for layering with jackets or cardigans, if you don't want to go bear arms.
> 
> This jacket would be a great addition, for dressing up and down. Pair it with a dark jean, a tank and some fun jewelry!



Unfortunately I have to go completely flat so those won't work as cute as they are.  I have some dark gray patent almost sparkly J.Crew flats that are years old I think might work.  I love that jacket and I think I saw they got it during the last rollout here so I will try it on!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Something else, you said skirts are not your "deal", what about shorts?  I saw some really dapper ones that can be dressed up from Madewell, that would look great with a pop of color from the Blythe shirts:
http://www.madewell.com/newarrivals/pantsshorts/PRDOVR~92910/92910.jsp

What about strappy flats?  Because when I think of dressing up, ballet flats just don't come to mind. Well, flats in general, but that's because I don't see how a woman makes it through life without wearing heels (unless it's for medical reasons, of course)


----------



## jordanjordan

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> Something else, you said skirts are not your "deal", what about shorts?  I saw some really dapper ones that can be dressed up from Madewell, that would look great with a pop of color from the Blythe shirts:
> http://www.madewell.com/newarrivals/pantsshorts/PRDOVR~92910/92910.jsp
> 
> What about strappy flats?  Because when I think of dressing up, ballet flats just don't come to mind. Well, flats in general, but that's because I don't see how a woman makes it through life without wearing heels (unless it's for medical reasons, of course)



Those are really cute but I don't think I'm quite stylish enough to pull off that look!! I am usually pretty plain so just adding a big statement necklace will be a big step for me!  I am about to go to the mall so hopefully I will find something based on all of these suggestions.  I bought the herringbone Nicky and the bow dot tippi to wear with skinny jeans, but I think that is probably better for daytime.  

I don't wear heels for a variety of reasons, one being that I will fall and hurt myself.  In the last ten years I've fallen and broken my ankle and stood up and broke my foot....  On top of that I'm 5'9" so finding pants long enough would be harder, and I don't like being that much taller than my husband and friends.  They look great on other people but they just aren't me!


----------



## jcacate

jordanjordan said:


> Hey all, I need a little J.Crew help! 99% of the time my usual J.Crew wardrobe of button ups, t shirts, etc. works great for my lifestyle.  What I'm having trouble with is coming up for a slightly dressed up look with J.Crew stuff.  Skirts and dresses are not my deal, and I can't wear heels or anything sleeveless, so that immediately makes it more difficult to look less daytimey.
> 
> I'm from a very casual part of the country so nice jeans and some kind of blouses top would more than suffice, but I'm having a mental block.  I have been trying to put together one complete outfit I could wear out to dinner or if we go to a get together, but I am at a loss.  I bought a few things but when I got them home I felt very librarian-ish.  Any suggestions?



Have you seen the Janey patent flats?  They have a very small gold heel.  I like the Apricot Mist color, would go with anything.  You could put those with cafe capris.  I like their Crochet Lace Front Tee, it dresses up without going too dressy.  If you are in a warm climate, the Lucca Sandals have a small heel but they are amazingly comfortable.


----------



## jcacate

jordanjordan said:


> Thank you!  Looks like I need to go shopping for some fun jewelry and a nice new pair of dark skinny jeans!!



They are not technically "skinny jeans", but J. Crew's matchsticks in the dark wash are great!  They are a different material than a lot of J. Crew's denim, much nicer IMO.


----------



## jcacate

jordanjordan said:


> I don't wear heels for a variety of reasons, one being that I will fall and hurt myself.  In the last ten years I've fallen and broken my ankle and stood up and broke my foot....  On top of that I'm 5'9" so finding pants long enough would be harder, and I don't like being that much taller than my husband and friends.  They look great on other people but they just aren't me!



Oh that stinks    How about the Viv flats?  They have patent and leopard and now metallic.  The pointed toe makes them a little dressier than the ballet flats.


----------



## jordanjordan

jcacate said:
			
		

> Oh that stinks    How about the Viv flats?  They have patent and leopard and now metallic.  The pointed toe makes them a little dressier than the ballet flats.



I actually have the leopard ones.  Thanks for the idea!!


----------



## jordanjordan

jcacate said:
			
		

> Have you seen the Janey patent flats?  They have a very small gold heel.  I like the Apricot Mist color, would go with anything.  You could put those with cafe capris.  I like their Crochet Lace Front Tee, it dresses up without going too dressy.  If you are in a warm climate, the Lucca Sandals have a small heel but they are amazingly comfortable.



I love those of they would take off the heel!  That is enough to trip me up, haha.


----------



## bagfashionista

DC-Cutie said:


> I had the opportunity to try on these beauties this weekend. At first, I was like  at the price. Thinking to myself, 'they're very similar to Prada, I could get some this similar by Prada on sale'. So I left the store without them. Then last night, I bit the bullet and ordered them, afraid they'd sell out
> 
> Depending on the shoe, I'm an 8, 8.5 or 9in J Crew. I purchased these in. An 8.5, perfect fit, perfect pitch and just beautiful



very cute -- what's your true size though? I am loving the capped toed ones


----------



## bagfashionista

Coco Mainecoon said:


> Hi everyone, am thinking of getting the boyfriend blazer in navy and was wondering if its TTS or should I go 1 size up? Unfortunately there isn't a JCrew store where I live so will have to purchase online!! Thanks!



i had to size down -- typically a size 0, but i felt it was too loose/boxy on me ---bought one of the red ones last year in a size 0 on final sale and i have to wear it open/unbuttoned

a pic here:
http://bagfashionistafashion.blogspot.com/search?q=schoolboy

I bought 2 more recently, both in 00 -- i feel that they fit much better. But to be fair, I've only worn them with sleeveless shells/tops/dresses


----------



## phiphi

vhdos said:


> The color of the skirt is gorgeous - great outfit



thank you vhdos!!



DC-Cutie said:


> Nice!  I picked it up, too. For the price, I couldn't just leave it there



oohh! skirt twins! i love how you paired it with the bright pink blouse! 



mishybelle said:


> IMO, it's pretty vibrant in real life, just a tad darker.
> 
> View attachment 1847266



oh that is gorgeous!



jordanjordan said:


> Hey all, I need a little J.Crew help! 99% of the time my usual J.Crew wardrobe of button ups, t shirts, etc. works great for my lifestyle.  What I'm having trouble with is coming up for a slightly dressed up look with J.Crew stuff.  Skirts and dresses are not my deal, and I can't wear heels or anything sleeveless, so that immediately makes it more difficult to look less daytimey.
> 
> I'm from a very casual part of the country so nice jeans and some kind of blouses top would more than suffice, but I'm having a mental block.  I have been trying to put together one complete outfit I could wear out to dinner or if we go to a get together, but I am at a loss.  I bought a few things but when I got them home I felt very librarian-ish.  Any suggestions?



all of the options you've received are awesome. a lace top, or fun stripes are always classic. i love j crew bc it can go nicely and dressed up pretty easily with skinny jeans, or bootcut jeans in a dark wash with cute flats (i agree the viv flats would be really fun - or a shorter wedge since you don't like heels), a blazer/cardi with statement jewelry (necklace or brooch). a fun colourful bag too. i hope you post your outfits here!!


----------



## phiphi

bagfashionista said:


> very cute -- what's your true size though? I am loving the capped toed ones



hey B! don't mean to crash your question to *DC * but i tried these on in both the leopard and the cap toe and i found they ran true to US sizing. i'm a solid 7.5 and the 7.5 fit just right.


----------



## Coco Mainecoon

bagfashionista said:


> i had to size down -- typically a size 0, but i felt it was too loose/boxy on me ---bought one of the red ones last year in a size 0 on final sale and i have to wear it open/unbuttoned
> 
> a pic here:
> http://bagfashionistafashion.blogspot.com/search?q=schoolboy
> 
> I bought 2 more recently, both in 00 -- i feel that they fit much better. But to be fair, I've only worn them with sleeveless shells/tops/dresses


Thanks bagfashionista! Going to take the plunge come paybday!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

bagfashionista said:


> very cute -- what's your true size though? I am loving the capped toed ones



I'm a true 8.5 



phiphi said:


> hey B! don't mean to crash your question to *DC * but i tried these on in both the leopard and the cap toe and i found they ran true to US sizing. i'm a solid 7.5 and the 7.5 fit just right.



The mantis crashed the party


----------



## DC-Cutie

jordanjordan said:


> I don't wear heels for a variety of reasons, one being that I will fall and hurt myself.  In the last ten years I've fallen and broken my ankle and stood up and broke my foot....  On top of that I'm 5'9" so finding pants long enough would be harder, and I don't like being that much taller than my husband and friends.  They look great on other people but they just aren't me!



There was a young lady on a what not to wear episode. She was taller than you and felt insecure about her height. Once ******* and Stacy explained to her that she shouldn't let her height get in the way of expressing herself with her clothing and shoe options, she turned into a new improved person.  She used to hunch over, now she stood taller. 

You have the height it takes to pull off a lot of sleek, chic, dressy styles - embrace it


----------



## Sterntalerli

hi everyone!

i ordered my first no 2 pencilskirt on final sale and *bummer* it is way too big.

did anyone get the skirt tailored before? is that even possible? this may be a stupid question but I have no clue 

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## dopey

First time to post an outfit shot on TPF.. 
Jcrew items: No. 2 Pencil skirt in Neon Kiwi (i think) in eyelet, Mint snakeskin belt and the new (still online) Cabochon earrings.  Didn't think neon would work in my office.


----------



## dopey

Sterntalerli said:


> hi everyone!
> 
> i ordered my first no 2 pencilskirt on final sale and *bummer* it is way too big.
> 
> did anyone get the skirt tailored before? is that even possible? this may be a stupid question but I have no clue
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!



Hello,
I have done that with my double serge wool ones. Sent it to a very reputable (expensive) alterations place. Didn't want to risk ruining it, considering the lining and all. Also, I paid full price for it. 
Twas successful. Had the waist taken in on the sides. They couldn't do this from the back because the zipper makes it complicated (what they say). Taking it from the side also means the width of the skirt was adjusted too. 

Good luck!


----------



## 4Elegance

dopey said:
			
		

> First time to post an outfit shot on TPF..
> Jcrew items: No. 2 Pencil skirt in Neon Kiwi (i think) in eyelet, Mint snakeskin belt and the new (still online) Cabochon earrings.  Didn't think neon would work in my office.



Great outfit and welcome to posting.


----------



## phiphi

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm a true 8.5
> 
> The mantis crashed the party



He sure did!


----------



## jordanjordan

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> There was a young lady on a what not to wear episode. She was taller than you and felt insecure about her height. Once ******* and Stacy explained to her that she shouldn't let her height get in the way of expressing herself with her clothing and shoe options, she turned into a new improved person.  She used to hunch over, now she stood taller.
> 
> You have the height it takes to pull off a lot of sleek, chic, dressy styles - embrace it



I appreciate your concern but I have to disagree.  I am perfectly confident and happy at 5'9".  However,  I don't feel the same way at 6'+.  I just don't think it is a good look for me, regardless of what you or Stacey and ******* say.  I also don't like heels for comfort and safety reasons so it isn't like I'm dying to wear them but won't because I'm ashamed.  I am very comfortable with my height but that doesn't mean I need to make myself look even taller.

Thank you all for your suggestions- my local store didn't have a lot but I plan on doing some online and closet shopping today!


----------



## DC-Cutie

jordanjordan said:


> I appreciate your concern but I have to disagree.  I am perfectly confident and happy at 5'9".  However,  I don't feel the same way at 6'+.  I just don't think it is a good look for me, regardless of what you or Stacey and ******* say.  I also don't like heels for comfort and safety reasons so it isn't like I'm dying to wear them but won't because I'm ashamed.  I am very comfortable with my height but that doesn't mean I need to make myself look even taller.
> 
> Thank you all for your suggestions- my local store didn't have a lot but I plan on doing some online and closet shopping today!



:okay:


----------



## pavilion

Sterntalerli said:
			
		

> hi everyone!
> 
> i ordered my first no 2 pencilskirt on final sale and *bummer* it is way too big.
> 
> did anyone get the skirt tailored before? is that even possible? this may be a stupid question but I have no clue
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!



I actually had some pencil skirts from J.Crew that were a couple of years old that I loved.  I lost some weight and they were too big.  My mom was actually able to take them in got me and they fit perfectly now.  A tailor should be able to do it relatively easily.


----------



## Sterntalerli

pavilion said:


> I actually had some pencil skirts from J.Crew that were a couple of years old that I loved.  I lost some weight and they were too big.  My mom was actually able to take them in got me and they fit perfectly now.  A tailor should be able to do it relatively easily.



thank you all for your help! i just took it to the tailor. he said it should be done by friday- so keep your fingers crossed! i will update you all


----------



## phiphi

dopey said:


> First time to post an outfit shot on TPF..
> Jcrew items: No. 2 Pencil skirt in Neon Kiwi (i think) in eyelet, Mint snakeskin belt and the new (still online) Cabochon earrings.  Didn't think neon would work in my office.



you look incredible!! welcome to the thread - i hope to see more pictures!! xox


----------



## erinrose

dopey said:


> First time to post an outfit shot on TPF..
> Jcrew items: No. 2 Pencil skirt in Neon Kiwi (i think) in eyelet, Mint snakeskin belt and the new (still online) Cabochon earrings.  Didn't think neon would work in my office.


 
You look great1 Love the splashes of color!


----------



## bagfashionista

love the outfit, dopey!!

Thanks Phi and Dc-Cutie -- i know the mona in a 8.5 fits me fine, so i'll use that size --- now, to wait for it to hit the sale section! (cause i'm cheap =p)

I bought the minnies in black -- and now i'm wondering if i should even wear them at all! 
tree trunk legs alert! (i am hoping the whiskering is just from the way i was standing! i didn't notice it when i looked in an actual mirror!) honest opinions, please!


----------



## DC-Cutie

You look great and I don't even see the tree trunk legs you speak of!  I really like the color combo. 

I'm an 8.5 in the Mona, so I think you'll be fine.


----------



## dusty paws

just got a 25% off code for being a cardholder... so  not sure what to get!


----------



## Eclipse4

dusty paws said:
			
		

> just got a 25% off code for being a cardholder... so  not sure what to get!



Yay! 

Not a cardholder, so nothing for me.


----------



## Eclipse4

bagfashionista said:
			
		

> love the outfit, dopey!!
> 
> Thanks Phi and Dc-Cutie -- i know the mona in a 8.5 fits me fine, so i'll use that size --- now, to wait for it to hit the sale section! (cause i'm cheap =p)
> 
> I bought the minnies in black -- and now i'm wondering if i should even wear them at all!
> tree trunk legs alert! (i am hoping the whiskering is just from the way i was standing! i didn't notice it when i looked in an actual mirror!) honest opinions, please!



Keep them. You look nice. Is that a JC top as well?


----------



## cakegirl

dusty paws said:


> just got a 25% off code for being a cardholder... so  not sure what to get!



Just in time. I am stuck in the house for Isaac. I will definitely do some damage with that!! I am shopping until the power goes out!


----------



## pavilion

dusty paws said:
			
		

> just got a 25% off code for being a cardholder... so  not sure what to get!



I'm definitely getting the heather caramel Schoolboy Blazer and possibly the Pixie Pant if I can decide between the charcoal and navy.

The Nicky Top is tempting but I think I'll wait for it to go on sale.


----------



## bagfashionista

dusty paws said:


> just got a 25% off code for being a cardholder... so  not sure what to get!



eek! lucky! i would get something that will never be put on the sale rack -- i got the 20% off  card by using a personal stylist and i bought the navy schoolboy and the black minnies since i rarely see those go on sale.

Thanks, DC cutie and Eclipse4!

Eclipse4 - yes, the top is j.crew as well -- i have this weird brand loyalty where i'll buy from the same brand until it doesn't do it anymore, then will switch completely. It is the talitha silk blouse --- my fave so far from jcrew.


----------



## phiphi

bagfashionista said:


> love the outfit, dopey!!
> 
> Thanks Phi and Dc-Cutie -- i know the mona in a 8.5 fits me fine, so i'll use that size --- now, to wait for it to hit the sale section! (cause i'm cheap =p)
> 
> I bought the minnies in black -- and now i'm wondering if i should even wear them at all!
> tree trunk legs alert! (i am hoping the whiskering is just from the way i was standing! i didn't notice it when i looked in an actual mirror!) honest opinions, please!



you look fantastic in the minnies. i still don't see those tree trunks you keep speaking of!  



dusty paws said:


> just got a 25% off code for being a cardholder... so  not sure what to get!



ooh!!! i'd get something i knew wouldn't make it to sale. can't wait to see what you get! xox


----------



## bagfashionista

phiphi said:


> you look fantastic in the minnies. i still don't see those tree trunks you keep speaking of!



That's because you're a sweetie and wouldn't say it anyway!!


----------



## yellow08

bagfashionista said:


> love the outfit, dopey!!
> 
> Thanks Phi and Dc-Cutie -- i know the mona in a 8.5 fits me fine, so i'll use that size --- now, to wait for it to hit the sale section! (cause i'm cheap =p)
> 
> I bought the minnies in black -- and now i'm wondering if i should even wear them at all!
> tree trunk legs alert! (i am hoping the whiskering is just from the way i was standing! i didn't notice it when i looked in an actual mirror!) honest opinions, please!


Those look great on you!!!!


----------



## pavilion

bagfashionista said:
			
		

> love the outfit, dopey!!
> 
> Thanks Phi and Dc-Cutie -- i know the mona in a 8.5 fits me fine, so i'll use that size --- now, to wait for it to hit the sale section! (cause i'm cheap =p)
> 
> I bought the minnies in black -- and now i'm wondering if i should even wear them at all!
> tree trunk legs alert! (i am hoping the whiskering is just from the way i was standing! i didn't notice it when i looked in an actual mirror!) honest opinions, please!



Absolutely love these on you!


----------



## erinrose

bagfashionista said:


> love the outfit, dopey!!
> 
> Thanks Phi and Dc-Cutie -- i know the mona in a 8.5 fits me fine, so i'll use that size --- now, to wait for it to hit the sale section! (cause i'm cheap =p)
> 
> I bought the minnies in black -- and now i'm wondering if i should even wear them at all!
> tree trunk legs alert! (i am hoping the whiskering is just from the way i was standing! i didn't notice it when i looked in an actual mirror!) honest opinions, please!


 
I love your outfit! Do you know the name of the hot pink blouse you´re wearing? It´s so pretty


----------



## cakegirl

My hurricane/25% off shopping spree-Blythe blouse in alabaster, Booker boots in estate brown, black excursion vest, heather grey oversized merino sweater, black accordian pleat top, fleece pants and white boy shirt. Hope it all works out!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

dopey said:


> First time to post an outfit shot on TPF..
> Jcrew items: No. 2 Pencil skirt in Neon Kiwi (i think) in eyelet, Mint snakeskin belt and the new (still online) Cabochon earrings.  Didn't think neon would work in my office.



What an awesome outfit! I love the combination of stripes with the Neon Kiwi. You should post more, you have a great sense of style! 



bagfashionista said:


> love the outfit, dopey!!
> 
> Thanks Phi and Dc-Cutie -- i know the mona in a 8.5 fits me fine, so i'll use that size --- now, to wait for it to hit the sale section! (cause i'm cheap =p)
> 
> I bought the minnies in black -- and now i'm wondering if i should even wear them at all!
> tree trunk legs alert! (i am hoping the whiskering is just from the way i was standing! i didn't notice it when i looked in an actual mirror!) honest opinions, please!



I love the minnies and the blouse! I wanted that color, but it sold out before I could get it. The shoes are fabulous too. You can't go wrong with blue and pink. 



dusty paws said:


> just got a 25% off code for being a cardholder... so  not sure what to get!



How exciting! Oh, the possibilities!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Here is a picture of my Casablanca Blue Edie. I love this color!


----------



## dusty paws

Has anyone tried the shrunken blazer in plaid? It's on sale...


----------



## 4Elegance

Wearing my JCrew shirt and necklace.  This necklace is my favorite.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^wow that color is amazing on you!!


----------



## 4Elegance

MichelleAntonia said:
			
		

> ^wow that color is amazing on you!!



Thank you.  I must say it's a very intimidating color lol


----------



## bagfashionista

thank you *yellow08, pavilion, erinrose, hellokatiegirl*

Erinrose -- the shirt is the Talitha top -- bought it on sale (of course! =D)

hellokatie - they only had it in a 00 for the pink, so i took that -- i got a 0 in the green, and that one has a more flowy fit around the hips. I have to tuck in the pink else it'll just have some kind of muffin top effect. LOVE how brilliant the blue is on the edie!! tempting!! =p

4elegance -- love the shock of color!!! 

Got my package last night from the last 30% off sale - can you tell i was in a pink mood?


----------



## 4Elegance

bagfashionista said:
			
		

> thank you yellow08, pavilion, erinrose, hellokatiegirl
> 
> Erinrose -- the shirt is the Talitha top -- bought it on sale (of course! =D)
> 
> hellokatie - they only had it in a 00 for the pink, so i took that -- i got a 0 in the green, and that one has a more flowy fit around the hips. I have to tuck in the pink else it'll just have some kind of muffin top effect. LOVE how brilliant the blue is on the edie!! tempting!! =p
> 
> 4elegance -- love the shock of color!!!
> 
> Got my package last night from the last 30% off sale - can you tell i was in a pink mood?



Thank you.  Great haul. Can't wait to see modeling pics


----------



## yellow08

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is a picture of my Casablanca Blue Edie. I love this color!



The blue Edie is so pretty!


----------



## Sterntalerli

bagfashionista said:


> thank you *yellow08, pavilion, erinrose, hellokatiegirl*
> 
> Erinrose -- the shirt is the Talitha top -- bought it on sale (of course! =D)
> 
> hellokatie - they only had it in a 00 for the pink, so i took that -- i got a 0 in the green, and that one has a more flowy fit around the hips. I have to tuck in the pink else it'll just have some kind of muffin top effect. LOVE how brilliant the blue is on the edie!! tempting!! =p
> 
> 4elegance -- love the shock of color!!!
> 
> Got my package last night from the last 30% off sale - can you tell i was in a pink mood?



would love to see modeling pics!

btw i just love your blog. i was so sad that it didnt have more posts yesterday!!!


----------



## phiphi

bagfashionista said:


> thank you *yellow08, pavilion, erinrose, hellokatiegirl*
> 
> Erinrose -- the shirt is the Talitha top -- bought it on sale (of course! =D)
> 
> hellokatie - they only had it in a 00 for the pink, so i took that -- i got a 0 in the green, and that one has a more flowy fit around the hips. I have to tuck in the pink else it'll just have some kind of muffin top effect. LOVE how brilliant the blue is on the edie!! tempting!! =p
> 
> 4elegance -- love the shock of color!!!
> 
> Got my package last night from the last 30% off sale - can you tell i was in a pink mood?



this is going to look awesome on you!! can't wait to see your outfits!


----------



## Dukeprincess

bagfashionista said:


> thank you *yellow08, pavilion, erinrose, hellokatiegirl*
> 
> Erinrose -- the shirt is the Talitha top -- bought it on sale (of course! =D)
> 
> hellokatie - they only had it in a 00 for the pink, so i took that -- i got a 0 in the green, and that one has a more flowy fit around the hips. I have to tuck in the pink else it'll just have some kind of muffin top effect. LOVE how brilliant the blue is on the edie!! tempting!! =p
> 
> 4elegance -- love the shock of color!!!
> 
> Got my package last night from the last 30% off sale - can you tell i was in a pink mood?


----------



## erinrose

bagfashionista said:


> thank you *yellow08, pavilion, erinrose, hellokatiegirl*
> 
> Erinrose -- the shirt is the Talitha top -- bought it on sale (of course! =D)
> 
> hellokatie - they only had it in a 00 for the pink, so i took that -- i got a 0 in the green, and that one has a more flowy fit around the hips. I have to tuck in the pink else it'll just have some kind of muffin top effect. LOVE how brilliant the blue is on the edie!! tempting!! =p
> 
> 4elegance -- love the shock of color!!!
> 
> Got my package last night from the last 30% off sale - can you tell i was in a pink mood?


 
Awesome haul! Mod pics pretty please


----------



## ipudgybear

bagfashionista said:


> thank you *yellow08, pavilion, erinrose, hellokatiegirl*
> 
> Erinrose -- the shirt is the Talitha top -- bought it on sale (of course! =D)
> 
> hellokatie - they only had it in a 00 for the pink, so i took that -- i got a 0 in the green, and that one has a more flowy fit around the hips. I have to tuck in the pink else it'll just have some kind of muffin top effect. LOVE how brilliant the blue is on the edie!! tempting!! =p
> 
> 4elegance -- love the shock of color!!!
> 
> Got my package last night from the last 30% off sale - can you tell i was in a pink mood?


I regret not getting that burgundy pink striped shirt. Beautiful haul!!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

yellow08 said:


> The blue Edie is so pretty!



Thank you yellow! It has become my new favorite color!



bagfashionista said:


> thank you *yellow08, pavilion, erinrose, hellokatiegirl*
> 
> Erinrose -- the shirt is the Talitha top -- bought it on sale (of course! =D)
> 
> hellokatie - they only had it in a 00 for the pink, so i took that -- i got a 0 in the green, and that one has a more flowy fit around the hips. I have to tuck in the pink else it'll just have some kind of muffin top effect. LOVE how brilliant the blue is on the edie!! tempting!! =p
> 
> 4elegance -- love the shock of color!!!
> 
> Got my package last night from the last 30% off sale - can you tell i was in a pink mood?



Incredible haul! I love every single piece!



4Elegance said:


> Wearing my JCrew shirt and necklace.  This necklace is my favorite.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1851017



Love this outfit! The blazer is amazing!


----------



## 4Elegance

hellokatiegirl said:


> Thank you yellow! It has become my new favorite color!
> 
> 
> 
> Incredible haul! I love every single piece!
> 
> 
> 
> Love this outfit! The blazer is amazing!



Thank you hellokatiegirl


----------



## hellokatiegirl

I finally wore my Lucille Scalloped Eyelet dress today! I also paired it with J. Crew Cece ballet flats. I am actually getting a lot of use out of these shoes. Normally I wouldn't pair this dress with flats, but I was on my feet all day at work!


----------



## dopey

Thank you 4Elegance, Phiphi, erinrose and bagfashionista! I love how Jcrew fits easily with my wardrobe. It's easy, casual but sophisticated.


----------



## dopey

hellokatiegirl said:


> I finally wore my Lucille Scalloped Eyelet dress today! I also paired it with J. Crew Cece ballet flats. I am actually getting a lot of use out of these shoes. Normally I wouldn't pair this dress with flats, but I was on my feet all day at work!



very inspiring color palette! You look good hellokatiegirl!


----------



## ipudgybear

hellokatiegirl said:


> I finally wore my Lucille Scalloped Eyelet dress today! I also paired it with J. Crew Cece ballet flats. I am actually getting a lot of use out of these shoes. Normally I wouldn't pair this dress with flats, but I was on my feet all day at work!


Beautiful dress! I love the color coordination. How are the flats? Are they comfortable when you first wear them??


----------



## bagfashionista

HelloKatie -- Love that dress --- bummed that they were out of my size when they went on clearance! Love the pop of turquoise too!

Thanks *4elegance, Sterntalerli, Phi, dukeprincess, erinrose, ipudgybear and hellokatie!* mod pics soon.

*Sterntalerli* thank you! :shame: I have a bit of a short attention span for updating the blog, but am trying! 

a little chalk(wall) fun in honor of back to school...can you tell it's been awhile since i've been in school? Chalk(wall) cleaning skills fail! =p







no2 skirt and pullover


----------



## jordanjordan

ipudgybear said:
			
		

> Beautiful dress! I love the color coordination. How are the flats? Are they comfortable when you first wear them??



I have a pair of cece flats and I find them to be very comfortable in my usual jcrew flat size.  There was no real breaking in period since they have some stretch to them.  I want a fall color pair but I'm waiting for a sale because they aren't worth $128 IMO.  I think 75-80 is about what I'd be willing to pay for them.  I think I got my black ones for less than that on sale.


----------



## jordanjordan

Does anyone have the polka dot chambray shirt OR the polka for white Oxford shirt?  Just got both and I would like styling ideas!  I must be on a polka dot binge because I got the bow dot tippi too a few weeks ago.


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

jordanjordan said:
			
		

> Does anyone have the polka dot chambray shirt OR the polka for white Oxford shirt?  Just got both and I would like styling ideas!  I must be on a polka dot binge because I got the bow dot tippi too a few weeks ago.



I have both!  I would like styling tips too.  I wear the chambray dot with white shorts and the white with black shorts cause that's all I have at the moment.  I would love to get a pair of red shorts.  Did u get 2 different sizes?  My white is a 6 but the chambray is 8.


----------



## jordanjordan

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:
			
		

> I have both!  I would like styling tips too.  I wear the chambray dot with white shorts and the white with black shorts cause that's all I have at the moment.  I would love to get a pair of red shorts.  Did u get 2 different sizes?  My white is a 6 but the chambray is 8.



I got both in a 0, but I haven't tried the white- it should be here tomorrow or Sat.  I tried it on in a 2 and it was a little big so hopefully it will fit.

I was thinking white shorts or pants with the chambray, or even black or dark jeans. I have a plain chambray I wear with just about everything so I imagine this one will be really versatile.  I was even thinking of trying it with a black pencil skirt on casual Friday.  

The white with black dots seems like it will be harder.  I was thinking colored jeans or regular jeans, but I would love more creative ideas!  I think it will make a good layering piece once it gets cold but I dunno what to wear it with until then.

Has anyone seen the flannel in stores?  It isn't online yet but it is dark real plaid and super thick, probably twice as thick as a normal flannel.  I want it but it is 90 outside so probably a bit premature.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

bagfashionista said:


> HelloKatie -- Love that dress --- bummed that they were out of my size when they went on clearance! Love the pop of turquoise too!
> 
> Thanks *4elegance, Sterntalerli, Phi, dukeprincess, erinrose, ipudgybear and hellokatie!* mod pics soon.
> 
> *Sterntalerli* thank you! :shame: I have a bit of a short attention span for updating the blog, but am trying!
> 
> a little chalk(wall) fun in honor of back to school...can you tell it's been awhile since i've been in school? Chalk(wall) cleaning skills fail! =p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no2 skirt and pullover



Thank you bagfashionista! I love, love the picture you posted. Your outfit is incredible! Although back to school makes me a little sad, because that means back to work for me.... 



ipudgybear said:


> Beautiful dress! I love the color coordination. How are the flats? Are they comfortable when you first wear them??



Thank you ipudgybear! I love these flats! I thought they would be uncomfortable because I normally don't like shoes with elastic in the back, however these are great. The first time I wore them was for jury duty (yuck!) and I walked all over downtown L.A in them and had no problems at all. 



dopey said:


> very inspiring color palette! You look good hellokatiegirl!



Thank you for you sweet compliment dopey!


----------



## enigma_ID

Does anyone have the sweater from Look #16 from the Fall/Winter lookbook? I haven't seen it online yet, and am really wanting to see it styled or reviewed.

Or the price of the coat in Look #11? It's depressing not to have access to a B&M, so thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## phiphi

jordanjordan said:


> Does anyone have the polka dot chambray shirt OR the polka for white Oxford shirt?  Just got both and I would like styling ideas!  I must be on a polka dot binge because I got the bow dot tippi too a few weeks ago.





I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> I have both!  I would like styling tips too.  I wear the chambray dot with white shorts and the white with black shorts cause that's all I have at the moment.  I would love to get a pair of red shorts.  Did u get 2 different sizes?  My white is a 6 but the chambray is 8.





jordanjordan said:


> I got both in a 0, but I haven't tried the white- it should be here tomorrow or Sat.  I tried it on in a 2 and it was a little big so hopefully it will fit.
> 
> I was thinking white shorts or pants with the chambray, or even black or dark jeans. I have a plain chambray I wear with just about everything so I imagine this one will be really versatile.  I was even thinking of trying it with a black pencil skirt on casual Friday.
> 
> The white with black dots seems like it will be harder.  I was thinking colored jeans or regular jeans, but I would love more creative ideas!  I think it will make a good layering piece once it gets cold but I dunno what to wear it with until then.
> 
> Has anyone seen the flannel in stores?  It isn't online yet but it is dark real plaid and super thick, probably twice as thick as a normal flannel.  I want it but it is 90 outside so probably a bit premature.



sky's the limit with these dots - i'd also pair with coloured no. 2 pencil skirts or untucked with minnies and a long cardigan. 

if you want to do pattern mixing, the neutral dots would be a great anchor. hope you post pictures of your dotted outfits!


----------



## phiphi

hellokatiegirl said:


> I finally wore my Lucille Scalloped Eyelet dress today! I also paired it with J. Crew Cece ballet flats. I am actually getting a lot of use out of these shoes. Normally I wouldn't pair this dress with flats, but I was on my feet all day at work!



lovely! i love the colour play! xox



bagfashionista said:


> HelloKatie -- Love that dress --- bummed that they were out of my size when they went on clearance! Love the pop of turquoise too!
> 
> Thanks *4elegance, Sterntalerli, Phi, dukeprincess, erinrose, ipudgybear and hellokatie!* mod pics soon.
> 
> *Sterntalerli* thank you! :shame: I have a bit of a short attention span for updating the blog, but am trying!
> 
> a little chalk(wall) fun in honor of back to school...can you tell it's been awhile since i've been in school? Chalk(wall) cleaning skills fail! =p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no2 skirt and pullover



very cute and classic outfit *b*!


----------



## erinrose

What does everyone think of this top? Yay or nay?


----------



## phiphi

enigma_ID said:


> Does anyone have the sweater from Look #16 from the Fall/Winter lookbook? I haven't seen it online yet, and am really wanting to see it styled or reviewed.
> 
> Or the price of the coat in Look #11? It's depressing not to have access to a B&M, so thanks in advance for any help.



hey enigma! these are pre-order pieces so i think if you email or call the very personal stylist coordinates, they should be able to get you a price. haven't seen the sweater reviewed on blogs lately, so maybe it's not in yet. HTH!



erinrose said:


> What does everyone think of this top? Yay or nay?



i'm a total stripe addict and i'm on the fence about this. the sleeves seem like an afterthought.


----------



## bagfashionista

thanks phi and hellokatie

hellokatie -- you're a teacher? i would have loved to have a teacher who dressed like you do when i was in school!!! 

erinrose--- like phi said, there's something just odd about the sleeve--- it's still cute, but it wouldn't be my first choice, unless it was a super good price. I loveeeee stripes with a passion, but ..yea.


----------



## sheanabelle

it's been awhile! here's my head to toe j.crew i wore yesterday.


----------



## enigma_ID

Thanks phiphi. I was really hoping that someone would have seen them in person to give an indicator of quality before I went ahead to buy it online. 

Hoping the J.Crew blogosphere will review them soon then.


----------



## phiphi

sheanabelle said:


> it's been awhile! here's my head to toe j.crew i wore yesterday.



super cute!!



enigma_ID said:


> Thanks phiphi. I was really hoping that someone would have seen them in person to give an indicator of quality before I went ahead to buy it online.
> 
> Hoping the J.Crew blogosphere will review them soon then.



agreed, enigma! i hope it pops up soon! have a great weekend! xox


----------



## hellokatiegirl

sheanabelle said:


> it's been awhile! here's my head to toe j.crew i wore yesterday.



This is such a cute outfit! I love the gingham on you!



bagfashionista said:


> thanks phi and hellokatie
> 
> hellokatie -- you're a teacher? i would have loved to have a teacher who dressed like you do when i was in school!!!
> 
> erinrose--- like phi said, there's something just odd about the sleeve--- it's still cute, but it wouldn't be my first choice, unless it was a super good price. I loveeeee stripes with a passion, but ..yea.



Thanks bagfashinoista! Yes, my kids love to comment on what I wear each day. They are very observant about subtle changes in my wardrobe or hair. I wish they could be that observant about what we are reading! 



phiphi said:


> lovely! i love the colour play! xox



Thank you phiphi!


----------



## carlarp

I ordered this Double Serge Crimson Maple wool skirt today. HopefullY will get it sometime this week.






I think it is going to look very sharp paired along with these OTK boots I bought as well:













What do you think?


----------



## LVMademoiselle

carlarp said:


> I ordered this Double Serge Crimson Maple wool skirt today. HopefullY will get it sometime this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is going to look very sharp paired along with these OTK boots I bought as well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think?



I don't like the boots.


----------



## jordanjordan

LVMademoiselle said:
			
		

> I don't like the boots.



Me neither.


----------



## gmo

carlarp said:


> I ordered this Double Serge Crimson Maple wool skirt today. HopefullY will get it sometime this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is going to look very sharp paired along with these OTK boots I bought as well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think?



I really like both items, just not together. Something about the look of a skirt + boots covering up the entire leg isn't pleasing to the eye.


----------



## blackice87

jordanjordan said:
			
		

> Me neither.



Same here. It slouches awkwardly on.


----------



## carlarp

gmo,

What would you suggest or think would look good with the boots?



gmo said:


> I really like both items, just not together. Something about the look of a skirt + boots covering up the entire leg isn't pleasing to the eye.


----------



## jordanjordan

carlarp said:
			
		

> gmo,
> 
> What would you suggest or think would look good with the boots?



You might get better suggestions on the boots in the shoe board. They are not very "J.Crew" and that is the look most of us on this thread seem to like!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I like the boots and the skirt, but not together. 

Perhaps a heel or wedge or even another boot, but not an OTK boot.


----------



## jcacate

carlap, I don't think that is the right boot for that skirt, but I can't figure out what style boot looks right with the J. Crew pencil or sterling skirts.  Maybe something more casual with a chunky heel?  I'd love to read any suggestions too!


----------



## cakegirl

carlarp said:


> I ordered this Double Serge Crimson Maple wool skirt today. HopefullY will get it sometime this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is going to look very sharp paired along with these OTK boots I bought as well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think?


Maybe  I'm the only one, but I like it! I prefer a skirt/dress to cover the top 
OF OTK boots. But, while I often buy J Crew separates, I do not care for the typical  conservative/ girly J crew look. My style is more edgy classic.


----------



## bagfashionista

jcacate said:


> carlap, I don't think that is the right boot for that skirt, but I can't figure out what style boot looks right with the J. Crew pencil or sterling skirts.  Maybe something more casual with a chunky heel?  I'd love to read any suggestions too!



I've worn riding type boots with the no2. wool skirt before -- it didn't look terrible --- gives it a more casual vibe

either that, or i wear booties with dark tights.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Come to think about it, I've worn my Stuart Weitzman 50/50 boots with the No. 2 skirt, for a more casual look. 

Maybe if the boot was fitted, it would give a sleeker look.


----------



## jcacate

bagfashionista said:


> I've worn riding type boots with the no2. wool skirt before -- it didn't look terrible --- gives it a more casual vibe
> 
> either that, or i wear booties with dark tights.



Good ideas, thank you!


----------



## bagfashionista

jcacate said:


> Good ideas, thank you!



glad to be of help!


----------



## sheanabelle

j.crew OOTD:
tippi sweater, cece flats and j.crew necklace. american eagle shorts.


----------



## beachgirl38

sheanabelle said:


> j.crew OOTD:
> tippi sweater, cece flats and j.crew necklace. american eagle shorts.


 

You look so nice! Love it!

Here is my new Biennial Hobo which is such a great looking bag. I love how the color pops & it goes with more than I realized! I love the look of the double zippers, keeps it from being a boring hobo bag. Well, the color also keeps it from being boring


----------



## 4Elegance

beachgirl38 said:
			
		

> You look so nice! Love it!
> 
> Here is my new Biennial Hobo which is such a great looking bag. I love how the color pops & it goes with more than I realized! I love the look of the double zippers, keeps it from being a boring hobo bag. Well, the color also keeps it from being boring



Love it what a great color.  It looks great on you.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

I just bought this denim jacket and I highly recommend it.  It is the perfect fit, and very stretchy which allows me to very easily roll up the sleeves.  It fits perfectly around the body, so it fits me when it's buttoned up, but also looks great undone (and not too baggy).  LOVE this jacket.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jenny - love it!  That jacket is classic.


----------



## LVMademoiselle

sheanabelle said:


> j.crew OOTD:
> tippi sweater, cece flats and j.crew necklace. american eagle shorts.



I love that whole look on you!


----------



## MJDaisy

i want to get a pair of the cece flats...does anyone know how they run? i was going to order them offline. i wear anywhere from an 8-9...in tory burch revas i'm a 9 but in tory burch clines i'm an 8...

please advise! 

ps love all the looks in this thread!!


----------



## gmo

carlarp said:


> gmo,
> 
> What would you suggest or think would look good with the boots?



It would definitely depend on your style, but I wear tall boots like that with shorter skirts + tights, tucked into dark jeans, etc. With the colder months approaching, I love the idea of them with a chunky sweater or layers (I'm thinking blazers + blouses). Just a thought, I hope that gives you some ideas!


----------



## gmo

MJDaisy said:


> i want to get a pair of the cece flats...does anyone know how they run? i was going to order them offline. i wear anywhere from an 8-9...in tory burch revas i'm a 9 but in tory burch clines i'm an 8...
> 
> please advise!
> 
> ps love all the looks in this thread!!



I'm normally a size 8 (I've had 2 pairs of Revas in an 8, but they were uncomfortable on the top of my toes and on my heels) and I bought the Cece flats in a 7.5, since I heard a lot of people say to get a half size down. They're not super comfortable, and I wish I bought my normal size. I'd love to hear what others have to say!


----------



## nikita58467

MJDaisy said:


> i want to get a pair of the cece flats...does anyone know how they run? i was going to order them offline. i wear anywhere from an 8-9...in tory burch revas i'm a 9 but in tory burch clines i'm an 8...
> 
> please advise!
> 
> ps love all the looks in this thread!!



For the leather one I think it's TTS. The suede I need half size up. HTH!


----------



## sheanabelle

LVMademoiselle said:


> I love that whole look on you!



thanks!!


----------



## sheanabelle

MJDaisy said:


> i want to get a pair of the cece flats...does anyone know how they run? i was going to order them offline. i wear anywhere from an 8-9...in tory burch revas i'm a 9 but in tory burch clines i'm an 8...
> 
> please advise!
> 
> ps love all the looks in this thread!!



I have wierd shoe issues but I think they are TTS. In revas i can be an 8.5 & a 9 and same for J.crew. But I feel the cece's aren't as "stretchy" as Revas so I stick to the 9. Hope that makes sense!


----------



## bagfashionista

from my previous 30% off haul when I was in an intensely pink phase!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

DC-Cutie said:


> Jenny - love it!  That jacket is classic.



Thank you so much DC Cutie!!!


----------



## jordanjordan

MJDaisy said:
			
		

> i want to get a pair of the cece flats...does anyone know how they run? i was going to order them offline. i wear anywhere from an 8-9...in tory burch revas i'm a 9 but in tory burch clines i'm an 8...
> 
> please advise!
> 
> ps love all the looks in this thread!!



I'm an 8.5 to 9 in all shoes and get an 8.5 in the cece.  They fit comfortably without any breaking in, but I do like my shoes on the tight side.  I definitely think they run bigger than TB, which I sized up in.


----------



## chessmont

I got the black studded in my usual size, 10, so TTS.  Then, I bought a pair of the color block, and they were the right length but very loose, I had to put insoles in them.  Also size 10.  Weird.


----------



## ipudgybear

bagfashionista said:


> from my previous 30% off haul when I was in an intensely pink phase!


I love this outfit!


----------



## Coffee Addicted

bagfashionista said:
			
		

> from my previous 30% off haul when I was in an intensely pink phase!



Looks great!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

sheanabelle said:


> j.crew OOTD:
> tippi sweater, cece flats and j.crew necklace. american eagle shorts.



The striped Tippi sweater looks great on you!



beachgirl38 said:


> You look so nice! Love it!
> 
> Here is my new Biennial Hobo which is such a great looking bag. I love how the color pops & it goes with more than I realized! I love the look of the double zippers, keeps it from being a boring hobo bag. Well, the color also keeps it from being boring



Love the color of your hobo!



Jenny Lauren said:


> I just bought this denim jacket and I highly recommend it.  It is the perfect fit, and very stretchy which allows me to very easily roll up the sleeves.  It fits perfectly around the body, so it fits me when it's buttoned up, but also looks great undone (and not too baggy).  LOVE this jacket.



I love this Jacket too! It's really cute with your outfit!



bagfashionista said:


> from my previous 30% off haul when I was in an intensely pink phase!



Great haul! I love the pink on you!


----------



## MJDaisy

me with my new ceces. I got them yesterday! I got an 8... they're perfect length wise but a bit snug around the toes. I wish I had gotten to try on the 8.5 but they were out of stock and I'm impatient! loving them.


----------



## cakegirl

I got my order in and here are my reviews:
Excursion quilted vest, black, XS
http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Navigation...~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~excursion/49194.jsp
I really like this. It has a great slim fit and will be perfect for fall.

Boy shirt in white, 0
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_categor...~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~boy+shirt/44541.jsp
Regular white button down, Much more fitted than their other button downs, especially in the bust. 

Blythe Blouse, alabaster, size 0
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_feature...~15~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~blythe/37871.jsp
Runs very large, especially in the arms-I will exchange for 00.

oversized merino sweater,gray, xs
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/sweaters/vnecksandhenleys/PRDOVR~95622/95622.jsp
nice, but huge. I might try the xxs. hoping the merino pills less than the cashmere

lightweight fleece pant, gray, xs
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/jcrewweekend/Bottoms/PRDOVR~97998/97998.jsp
good lounging at home pants. fits well,  but long

Booker boots, estate brown
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/shoes/boots/PRDOVR~97045/97045.jsp
I was very disappointed with these-the leather looks sort of cheap. I'm returning them-didn't even try then on.


----------



## AEGIS

carlarp said:


> I ordered this Double Serge Crimson Maple wool skirt today. HopefullY will get it sometime this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is going to look very sharp paired along with these OTK boots I bought as well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think?




where is the olive blouse from?


----------



## Dukeprincess

Wearing my red Valentina pumps to my birthday brunch!


----------



## cakegirl

I forgot, I also got the accordian pleat top. The waist is VERY high-at my ribs- and I'm only 5'3.  I have to return that too.
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/knitstees/tanksandcamis/PRDOVR~97869/97869.jsp


----------



## carlarp

You can find it here: http://www.lanecrawford.com



AEGIS said:


> where is the olive blouse from?


----------



## AEGIS

carlarp said:


> You can find it here: http://www.lanecrawford.com




thanks!


----------



## carlarp

here it is:
http://www.lanecrawford.com/product/givenchy/wrap-front-silk-top/_/HBV956/product.lc



AEGIS said:


> thanks!


----------



## carlarp

Received the Crimson Maple wool Double Serge #2 skirt in on Saturday.  The window and camera in this snap lightened up the color - really nice crimson/dark burgundy color though as pictured shows the absolute color the best.  Sorry for the wrinkles, just came out of the package.


----------



## 4Elegance

I adore the Tippi sweater.  They are great transitional pieces.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dukeprincess said:


> Wearing my red Valentina pumps to my birthday brunch!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1866261



Absolutely beautiful


----------



## MichelleAntonia

4Elegance said:


> I adore the Tippi sweater.  They are great transitional pieces.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1868219




This sweater is stunning on you!


----------



## 4Elegance

MichelleAntonia said:
			
		

> This sweater is stunning on you!



Thank you.  I'm loving the colors available this season.


----------



## jordanjordan

4Elegance said:
			
		

> I adore the Tippi sweater.  They are great transitional pieces.



Looks great!  I agree they are a great weight.  It is finally starting to get below the 90s here, do hopefully I can wear all of mine soon!!


----------



## 4Elegance

jordanjordan said:
			
		

> Looks great!  I agree they are a great weight.  It is finally starting to get below the 90s here, do hopefully I can wear all of mine soon!!



Same here.  Lately the high has been around 88 so the weather was perfect.  I find they are great to layer as well.  What colors do you have?


----------



## Dukeprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> Absolutely beautiful



Thank you!


----------



## bagfashionista

4Elegance said:


> I adore the Tippi sweater.  They are great transitional pieces.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1868219



love it!


----------



## phiphi

bagfashionista said:


> from my previous 30% off haul when I was in an intensely pink phase!



super cute! i love this!



MJDaisy said:


> View attachment 1864977
> 
> 
> me with my new ceces. I got them yesterday! I got an 8... they're perfect length wise but a bit snug around the toes. I wish I had gotten to try on the 8.5 but they were out of stock and I'm impatient! loving them.



you look adorable!! this picture made me smile, your happiness is contagious! 



cakegirl said:


> I got my order in and here are my reviews:
> Excursion quilted vest, black, XS
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Navigation...~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~excursion/49194.jsp
> I really like this. It has a great slim fit and will be perfect for fall.
> 
> Boy shirt in white, 0
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_categor...~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~boy+shirt/44541.jsp
> Regular white button down, Much more fitted than their other button downs, especially in the bust.
> 
> Blythe Blouse, alabaster, size 0
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_feature...~15~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~blythe/37871.jsp
> Runs very large, especially in the arms-I will exchange for 00.
> 
> oversized merino sweater,gray, xs
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/sweaters/vnecksandhenleys/PRDOVR~95622/95622.jsp
> nice, but huge. I might try the xxs. hoping the merino pills less than the cashmere
> 
> lightweight fleece pant, gray, xs
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/jcrewweekend/Bottoms/PRDOVR~97998/97998.jsp
> good lounging at home pants. fits well,  but long
> 
> Booker boots, estate brown
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/shoes/boots/PRDOVR~97045/97045.jsp
> I was very disappointed with these-the leather looks sort of cheap. I'm returning them-didn't even try then on.



thank you for these reviews!! 



Dukeprincess said:


> Wearing my red Valentina pumps to my birthday brunch!
> 
> View attachment 1866261



gorgeous!! 



carlarp said:


> Received the Crimson Maple wool Double Serge #2 skirt in on Saturday.  The window and camera in this snap lightened up the color - really nice crimson/dark burgundy color though as pictured shows the absolute color the best.  Sorry for the wrinkles, just came out of the package.



that's such a great colour!



4Elegance said:


> I adore the Tippi sweater.  They are great transitional pieces.
> 
> View attachment 1868219



agreed! i'm a huge fan of the tippi!


----------



## jordanjordan

4Elegance said:
			
		

> Same here.  Lately the high has been around 88 so the weather was perfect.  I find they are great to layer as well.  What colors do you have?



I have cobalt, the linen navy and tab stripe, and the new ivory one with the bow dots.  They are really versatile, I will probably end up with more!


----------



## 4Elegance

bagfashionista said:
			
		

> love it!



Thank you


----------



## 4Elegance

jordanjordan said:
			
		

> I have cobalt, the linen navy and tab stripe, and the new ivory one with the bow dots.  They are really versatile, I will probably end up with more!



I'm sure there will be more for both of us.  I purchased the heart me about a month ago and since then I have purchased at least one a week ...I know shameful addiction lol


----------



## NCC1701D

4Elegance said:


> Same here.  Lately the high has been around 88 so the weather was perfect.  I find they are great to layer as well.  What colors do you have?



How are you layering your Tippi sweaters? Blouse under, jacket over... both?


----------



## 4Elegance

NCC1701D said:
			
		

> How are you layering your Tippi sweaters? Blouse under, jacket over... both?



Today I am layering it over a JCrew button up.  I think they will also look great under jackets as well.  Will try and post pics later today/tomorrow


----------



## Sparklybags

Wearing a J Crew tee


----------



## jordanjordan

Sparklybags said:
			
		

> Wearing a J Crew tee



I want that tee and I'm so mad I somehow missed it!! looks great


----------



## hellokatiegirl

I wore my J. Crew abstract floral pencil skirt today. I was surprised it went on sale so quickly after being released in the Fall catalog not too long ago.


----------



## cakegirl

How is the fit on the Jules wool dress?


----------



## MJDaisy

jordanjordan said:


> I want that tee and I'm so mad I somehow missed it!! looks great



it was on clearance at my j crew this weekend! i tried it on, it didn't look good on me. but it's a great great shirt!


----------



## medicbean

Hi ladies!! 

I'm back for some more sizing advice!!
I am a v.comfortable size 2 in j crew skirts -but I could do a tight 0.. I really want to buy the Minnie pants in twill but am not sure about what size to go for?? Advice please!!


Love 

B


----------



## findingcate

I'd go with the 0. The minnies stretch with wear.



medicbean said:


> Hi ladies!!
> 
> I'm back for some more sizing advice!!
> I am a v.comfortable size 2 in j crew skirts -but I could do a tight 0.. I really want to buy the Minnie pants in twill but am not sure about what size to go for?? Advice please!!
> 
> 
> Love
> 
> B


----------



## bagfashionista

medicbean said:


> Hi ladies!!
> 
> I'm back for some more sizing advice!!
> I am a v.comfortable size 2 in j crew skirts -but I could do a tight 0.. I really want to buy the Minnie pants in twill but am not sure about what size to go for?? Advice please!!
> 
> 
> Love
> 
> B



i am typically a size 0 in skirts -- i went with a 00 for minnies. they run slightly large.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Has the Spring Summer 2013 Collection been discussed?
I honestly don't find anything new in this collection.  Only the dress in Look3 looks like a new cut, or update to Jules dress.

http://www.style.com/fashionshows/complete/S2013RTW-JCREW


----------



## vhdos

Oh no!  My Schoolboy blazer obsession is back again with a vengeance  I was in my J Crew the other day and I must own the camel blazer with gold buttons and the blue with gold buttons.  I already have the navy with gold buttons, 4 linen (white, green, yellow, and bright red), and the chambray.


----------



## pavilion

vhdos said:


> Oh no!  My Schoolboy blazer obsession is back again with a vengeance  I was in my J Crew the other day and I must own the camel blazer with gold buttons and the blue with gold buttons.  I already have the navy with gold buttons, 4 linen (white, green, yellow, and bright red), and the chambray.



I just got the heather caramel one and absolutely love it!  Highly recommend it.  The color is a gorgeous camel.  The navy is next on my list...


----------



## vhdos

^The navy with gold buttons is the one that got me started.  Then, by the time I decided to purchase the camel, it was gone and replaced with the linen Schoolboys (for last spring/summer).


----------



## hellokatiegirl

medicbean said:


> Hi ladies!!
> 
> I'm back for some more sizing advice!!
> I am a v.comfortable size 2 in j crew skirts -but I could do a tight 0.. I really want to buy the Minnie pants in twill but am not sure about what size to go for?? Advice please!!
> 
> 
> Love
> 
> B



Yes, these do run quite big. I am normally a size 2 or 0 in J. Crew and the 2 was swimming on me when I tried them on.


----------



## pavilion

medicbean said:
			
		

> Hi ladies!!
> 
> I'm back for some more sizing advice!!
> I am a v.comfortable size 2 in j crew skirts -but I could do a tight 0.. I really want to buy the Minnie pants in twill but am not sure about what size to go for?? Advice please!!
> 
> Love
> 
> B



As others have said, go with the 0. Even if they are a tad tight at first, they will stretch. I learned the hard way because I really need 00 but had to get the 0 Tall because they don't make a 00 Tall.


----------



## phiphi

vhdos said:


> Oh no!  My Schoolboy blazer obsession is back again with a vengeance  I was in my J Crew the other day and I must own the camel blazer with gold buttons and the blue with gold buttons.  I already have the navy with gold buttons, 4 linen (white, green, yellow, and bright red), and the chambray.



ooh!! i want a navy with the gold buttons this year to replace an old navy one. can i ask how they sized? are they the same cut as last year's schoolboy? thanks vhdos!



Sparklybags said:


> Wearing a J Crew tee



super cute! i have that tee and wear it to death! actually, i think i have those minnie mouse ears too! 



hellokatiegirl said:


> I wore my J. Crew abstract floral pencil skirt today. I was surprised it went on sale so quickly after being released in the Fall catalog not too long ago.



lovely print. i love it!



medicbean said:


> Hi ladies!!
> 
> I'm back for some more sizing advice!!
> I am a v.comfortable size 2 in j crew skirts -but I could do a tight 0.. I really want to buy the Minnie pants in twill but am not sure about what size to go for?? Advice please!!
> Love
> 
> B



B - i agree with what the ladies have said, sizing wise! xox P


----------



## Greentea

medicbean said:


> Hi ladies!!
> 
> I'm back for some more sizing advice!!
> I am a v.comfortable size 2 in j crew skirts -but I could do a tight 0.. I really want to buy the Minnie pants in twill but am not sure about what size to go for?? Advice please!!
> 
> 
> Love
> 
> B



I'm a 0 or 2 in skirts and an XS in dresses and I wear a 0 in the Minnie.


----------



## Sparklybags

phiphi said:


> super cute! i have that tee and wear it to death! actually, i think i have those minnie mouse ears too!



It's one of my favourite tees too! I love that we have matching ears


----------



## jordanjordan

Okay y'all- I need some more help! After all the great ideas for dressed up jeans outfits I am hoping you can help with this too.  I am going to a cocktail-ish party (the host will be wearing a dress and heels, but probably some of the guests more casual because it's a young group and at someone's home) and I need to pull together an outfit.

I was thinking something like the teddie dress and some metallic ballet flats, along with a statement necklace?  Does that sound appropriate?  DH has to Clem from work so will likely be a little more casual thank cocktail so I'd like to look nice but match him rather than be way more dressed up.  As I've stated before, I can't do heels so I think flats are the only choice.

Does anyone have any other suggestions?  Doesn't have to be Crew, in fact I'd prefer to buy the dress at H&M or something, and just get a nice crew necklace.  I dot wear dresses ever so no pint in wasting my money on it.

Thanks in advance for outfit ideas!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Has anyone seen the heart sweaters in any other color than teal and gray in the sale section?


----------



## jcacate

jordanjordan said:


> Okay y'all- I need some more help! After all the great ideas for dressed up jeans outfits I am hoping you can help with this too.  I am going to a cocktail-ish party (the host will be wearing a dress and heels, but probably some of the guests more casual because it's a young group and at someone's home) and I need to pull together an outfit.
> 
> I was thinking something like the teddie dress and some metallic ballet flats, along with a statement necklace?  Does that sound appropriate?  DH has to Clem from work so will likely be a little more casual thank cocktail so I'd like to look nice but match him rather than be way more dressed up.  As I've stated before, I can't do heels so I think flats are the only choice.
> 
> Does anyone have any other suggestions?  Doesn't have to be Crew, in fact I'd prefer to buy the dress at H&M or something, and just get a nice crew necklace.  I dot wear dresses ever so no pint in wasting my money on it.
> 
> Thanks in advance for outfit ideas!



I was at a J. Crew Factory store recently and the sales associate had on the cutest outfit.  I didn't notice her shoes, but metallic flats would look cute with it.  She was wearing the Factory version of the Teddie dress, but it was not the black, it was a modern red or something like that, and she had on the white bubble necklace with it.  She looked great.  That white bubble necklace looked sharp with the red/orange dress.


----------



## jcacate

MichelleAntonia said:


> Has anyone seen the heart sweaters in any other color than teal and gray in the sale section?



The Factory store has tan w/black and several other colors, if you don't mind Factory.  I haven't looked online so not sure if they are online, but you could call a Factory store and do a charge-send.


----------



## phiphi

MichelleAntonia said:


> Has anyone seen the heart sweaters in any other color than teal and gray in the sale section?



there are some other colourways on j crew factory online - free shipping on your order with code FREESHIP.



jordanjordan said:


> Okay y'all- I need some more help! After all the great ideas for dressed up jeans outfits I am hoping you can help with this too.  I am going to a cocktail-ish party (the host will be wearing a dress and heels, but probably some of the guests more casual because it's a young group and at someone's home) and I need to pull together an outfit.
> 
> I was thinking something like the teddie dress and some metallic ballet flats, along with a statement necklace?  Does that sound appropriate?  DH has to Clem from work so will likely be a little more casual thank cocktail so I'd like to look nice but match him rather than be way more dressed up.  As I've stated before, I can't do heels so I think flats are the only choice.
> 
> Does anyone have any other suggestions?  Doesn't have to be Crew, in fact I'd prefer to buy the dress at H&M or something, and just get a nice crew necklace.  I dot wear dresses ever so no pint in wasting my money on it.
> 
> Thanks in advance for outfit ideas!



the teddie dress is a great idea!! if you didn't want to do a dress, i'd go with a nice pair of slim black pants with a sequin or lace top with a statement necklace - kind of a spin on a tux or something to that effect.


----------



## jordanjordan

Thanks- this sounds like a great option.  Would something like the Minnie work, or is that too casual?  Do you have a specific top in mind?  I would love to be able to wear pants since dresses aren't my thing!!


----------



## Greentea

MichelleAntonia said:


> Has anyone seen the heart sweaters in any other color than teal and gray in the sale section?



I think those are the only colors they came in. I have the gray.


----------



## Greentea

jordanjordan said:


> Thanks- this sounds like a great option.  Would something like the Minnie work, or is that too casual?  Do you have a specific top in mind?  I would love to be able to wear pants since dresses aren't my thing!!



Black Minnie with sequin top and black peep toe pumps or strappy sandals. If you really want to go crazy/chic - add a white blazer!! Gorgeous and reasonable Topshop one at Nordstrom.com


----------



## Undine

Just got the Baby Brompton bag in rainforest green. The size is perfect for a small bag that will still fit your wallet, sunglasses, etc. And the leather is soooo soft and thick! It feels really luxurious.


----------



## jordanjordan

Undine said:
			
		

> Just got the Baby Brompton bag in rainforest green. The size is perfect for a small bag that will still fit your wallet, sunglasses, etc. And the leather is soooo soft and thick! It feels really luxurious.



So pretty!  Was it still FP?  Is the strap long enough to wear crossbody (if so how tall are you) and have it hit at the hip?  I would love to pick one of these up on sale.


----------



## Undine

jordanjordan said:


> So pretty!  Was it still FP?  Is the strap long enough to wear crossbody (if so how tall are you) and have it hit at the hip?  I would love to pick one of these up on sale.



Thanks! I bought it full price last week. Yes, the strap is definitely long enough to wear cross body and hit at the hip, and I'm 5'9".


----------



## jordanjordan

Undine said:
			
		

> Thanks! I bought it full price last week. Yes, the strap is definitely long enough to wear cross body and hit at the hip, and I'm 5'9".



Awesome, thanks!


----------



## jordanjordan

Okay gals, tried to order the Teddie dress and it's not available in my size.  What do I do?!


----------



## Dukeprincess

jordanjordan said:
			
		

> Okay gals, tried to order the Teddie dress and it's not available in my size.  What do I do?!



Call CS and put out a locator for it.


----------



## phiphi

jordanjordan said:


> Thanks- this sounds like a great option.  Would something like the Minnie work, or is that too casual?  Do you have a specific top in mind?  I would love to be able to wear pants since dresses aren't my thing!!





Greentea said:


> Black Minnie with sequin top and black peep toe pumps or strappy sandals. If you really want to go crazy/chic - add a white blazer!! Gorgeous and reasonable Topshop one at Nordstrom.com



greentea is bang on! i'd do that for sure. or if you don't have sequins, a lace top with a blazer would be perfection too.



Undine said:


> Just got the Baby Brompton bag in rainforest green. The size is perfect for a small bag that will still fit your wallet, sunglasses, etc. And the leather is soooo soft and thick! It feels really luxurious.



super cute!! congrats!


----------



## jordanjordan

Dukeprincess said:
			
		

> Call CS and put out a locator for it.



I usually do that but my VPS said it was completely unavailable or something.  She is usually pretty good and always orders my WFIFY so I took her word for it.


----------



## AEGIS

I did a search and nothing popped up really but does anyone have the no.2 skirt in long?  I am on the hunt for a blue pencil skirt and it popped up. any advice on fit would be much appreciated.

also if anyone has a 20% off code for $150 they're not using could you kindly it to me please? thanks in advance!


----------



## jcacate

jordanjordan said:


> I usually do that but my VPS said it was completely unavailable or something.  She is usually pretty good and always orders my WFIFY so I took her word for it.



Factory has a version of it in-store right now, in black and decadent red.  Style number is 95620 (online too).  Does anyone know if this is the same dress as the Teddie?  It looks like it to me.


----------



## DC-Cutie

jcacate said:


> Factory has a version of it in-store right now, in black and decadent red.  Style number is 95620 (online too).  Does anyone know if this is the same dress as the Teddie?  It looks like it to me.



Yes, it's the same version.  Have the retail teddie dress and compared it to the factory, the sizing is off (I went down in the factory size) and the material isn't as sturdy as the retail. It's a bit thin. 

Still a nice alternative, though.


----------



## jordanjordan

jcacate said:
			
		

> Factory has a version of it in-store right now, in black and decadent red.  Style number is 95620 (online too).  Does anyone know if this is the same dress as the Teddie?  It looks like it to me.



Thanks_ unfortunately I'm size out of the factory one as I need a 00.  Maybe it wil pop up before I need it though!


----------



## DC-Cutie

jordanjordan said:


> Thanks_ unfortunately I'm size out of the factory one as I need a 00.  Maybe it wil pop up before I need it though!



They have 00 in stock in both colors


----------



## jordanjordan

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> They have 00 in stock in both colors



Oh weird I thought factory didn't even make 00, as I look at them I. Store at the factory outlet near here last week.  I'll have o keep these in mind in case I get really desperate as I wanted the blue.  I'll keep stalking eBay and hoping for a pop back,must glad to have this as an option. Thank you!!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Hope everyone had a great weekend! Just wanted to share this because it is head to toe J. Crew!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^I LOVE that tank!


----------



## MJDaisy

J crew skirt, shirt, and bracelet


----------



## djsmom

hellokatiegirl said:
			
		

> Hope everyone had a great weekend! Just wanted to share this because it is head to toe J. Crew!



love your entire outift


----------



## LVMademoiselle

MJDaisy said:


> View attachment 1876469
> 
> 
> J crew skirt, shirt, and bracelet



I love your outfit!  It looks very fresh.


----------



## bagfashionista

vhdos said:


> ^The navy with gold buttons is the one that got me started.  Then, by the time I decided to purchase the camel, it was gone and replaced with the linen Schoolboys (for last spring/summer).




I want the velvet schoolboy -- that's next on my schoolboy list! although so far i find the fit of the classic navy to be the best.


----------



## jordanjordan

bagfashionista said:
			
		

> I want the velvet schoolboy -- that's next on my schoolboy list! although so far i find the fit of the classic navy to be the best.



How warm do you find it to be?  I wear blazer + scarf sometimes in lieu of a coat and have some of the thicker blazers (like the hacking jacket).  I have come very close to getting the navy schoolboy many times.  It looks like factory has a similar, maybe thicker version with brown buttons too.  Any comments on that one?  Do you wear a navy blazer ever with jeans?


----------



## jellybebe

I just bought a top at a brick & mortar J Crew store. Just checked online and it's on sale! I paid full price in person. Am I eligible for any type of refund? Does anyone know?


----------



## NCC1701D

> price adjustment
> 
> J.Crew gladly honors a one-time price adjustment on full-price merchandise within seven days of the retail purchase or mail order ship date if accompanied by the original receipt. Items not purchased at full price are ineligible for price adjustments.



From http://www.jcrew.com/help/returns_exchanges.jsp


----------



## lvsome

MJDaisy said:


> View attachment 1876469
> 
> 
> J crew skirt, shirt, and bracelet




Very nice.


----------



## jellybebe

NCC1701D said:
			
		

> From http://www.jcrew.com/help/returns_exchanges.jsp



Thank you! I was able to get the price adjusted no problem. Here's the top I got. I have been searching for the perfect Breton stripe top. I'm not crazy about the buttons but I like how thick the cotton feels.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

MichelleAntonia said:


> ^I LOVE that tank!





djsmom said:


> love your entire outift



Thank you both! 



jellybebe said:


> Thank you! I was able to get the price adjusted no problem. Here's the top I got. I have been searching for the perfect Breton stripe top. I'm not crazy about the buttons but I like how thick the cotton feels.



This is such a cute top! I am glad you were able to get the price adjusted. It drives me nuts that the pricing is not the same online and in stores at J. Crew. 



MJDaisy said:


> View attachment 1876469
> 
> 
> J crew skirt, shirt, and bracelet



I love the color combination! Very cute outfit!


----------



## 4Elegance

Hi ladies just thought I'd share my OOTD.  Both tops are J Crew.  I love the Tippi sweater.  Have a great day


----------



## NCC1701D

4Elegance said:


> Hi ladies just thought I'd share my OOTD.  Both tops are J Crew.  I love the Tippi sweater.  Have a great day
> 
> 
> View attachment 1877853



You look amazing! What color Tippi are you wearing?


----------



## jordanjordan

4Elegance said:
			
		

> Hi ladies just thought I'd share my OOTD.  Both tops are J Crew.  I love the Tippi sweater.  Have a great day



Rrelly cute!!


----------



## bagfashionista

4Elegance said:


> Hi ladies just thought I'd share my OOTD.   Both tops are J Crew.  I love the Tippi sweater.  Have a great day
> 
> 
> View attachment 1877853



Gorgeous!!!



jordanjordan said:


> How warm do you find it to be?  I wear blazer + scarf sometimes in lieu of a coat and have some of the thicker blazers (like the hacking jacket).  I have come very close to getting the navy schoolboy many times.  It looks like factory has a similar, maybe thicker version with brown buttons too.  Any comments on that one?  Do you wear a navy blazer ever with jeans?



it would probably be fine  for fall weather but depending on which part of the country you are...i'm in the northeast, so definitely won't cut it for winter.  -- i don't have the hacking, but that one looks to be thicker than the schoolboy.

I plan on wearing it with jeans!! I actually bought the navy not that long ago, and i wore it out for the first time last week. i love how it took a simple polo and black minnies from casual to put together the moment i have it on.


----------



## 4Elegance

NCC1701D said:
			
		

> You look amazing! What color Tippi are you wearing?



Thank you.  I'm not sure of the exact color but I did see some at my local store on sale this weekend.


----------



## 4Elegance

jordanjordan said:
			
		

> Rrelly cute!!



Thank you.  I love Tippi sweaters


----------



## 4Elegance

bagfashionista said:
			
		

> Gorgeous!!!
> 
> it would probably be fine  for fall weather but depending on which part of the country you are...i'm in the northeast, so definitely won't cut it for winter.  -- i don't have the hacking, but that one looks to be thicker than the schoolboy.
> 
> I plan on wearing it with jeans!! I actually bought the navy not that long ago, and i wore it out for the first time last week. i love how it took a simple polo and black minnies from casual to put together the moment i have it on.



Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## DC-Cutie

The color of the tippi looks like turquoise pool


----------



## ipudgybear

4Elegance said:


> Hi ladies just thought I'd share my OOTD.  Both tops are J Crew.  I love the Tippi sweater.  Have a great day
> 
> 
> View attachment 18771853


I love your outfit! Great color on your Tippi sweater!


----------



## 4Elegance

ipudgybear said:
			
		

> I love your outfit! Great color on your Tippi sweater!



Oh thanks a bunch.  I appreciate the thoughtful compliment


----------



## Squeaky00

Does any know when they are going to have additional percentage off on final sale ons store?


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Today I wore my J. Crew raindrop lace blouse and invitation clutch:


----------



## MichelleAntonia

You guys are making me want the Tippi in EVERY color, like I didn't already want most of them lol


----------



## 4Elegance

MichelleAntonia said:
			
		

> You guys are making me want the Tippi in EVERY color, like I didn't already want most of them lol



Go for it...they are addictive but so classic.


----------



## vhdos

jordanjordan said:


> How warm do you find it to be?  I wear blazer + scarf sometimes in lieu of a coat and have some of the thicker blazers (like the hacking jacket).  I have come very close to getting the navy schoolboy many times.  It looks like factory has a similar, maybe thicker version with brown buttons too.  Any comments on that one?  Do you wear a navy blazer ever with jeans?



Yes.  The navy blazer looks great with jeans.  In fact, all of my Schoolboy blazers look fabulous with jeans.  
As far as warmth, It really depends on the weather.  I'm in NC and I could probably get away with a long-sleeved shirt, blazer, scarf, and no coat - except on colder days.


----------



## vhdos

4Elegance said:


> Hi ladies just thought I'd share my OOTD.  Both tops are J Crew.  I love the Tippi sweater.  Have a great day
> 
> 
> View attachment 1877853



Lovely


----------



## jordanjordan

vhdos said:
			
		

> Yes.  The navy blazer looks great with jeans.  In fact, all of my Schoolboy blazers look fabulous with jeans.
> As far as warmth, It really depends on the weather.  I'm in NC and I could probably get away with a long-sleeved shirt, blazer, scarf, and no coat - except on colder days.



Thanks!  I'm in VA so probably similar weather.  I usually wear my hacking jacket as outerwear so I'm glad to hear the schoolboy is versatile too.  I was thinking about getting a navy coat but I think the blazer will get a lot more use here.  My DH laughed at me when I tried on a coat recently and said it was too warm... but it really doesn't get that cold here most of the time!


----------



## icecreamom

Ladies I read somewhere that the cafe capri pants ran pretty big, the ones that I own are size 2.. so what size do you think I should be on the Pleated Crepe Skirt? 4 or 6?


----------



## NCC1701D

I have the Lucca suede sandals in espresso... does anyone think these are wearable with tights for fall? I guess sandals-with-tights is kind of a polarizing question, but I think these may work because the straps are fairly substantial.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

hellokatiegirl said:


> I wore my J. Crew abstract floral pencil skirt today. I was surprised it went on sale so quickly after being released in the Fall catalog not too long ago.



Love this! I just went online and ordered it. I don't do many prints, but I just love how J. Crew does prints of all kind.


----------



## fashion16

I have two velvet schoolboy blazers. One is dark plum, the other is a very dark navy. I always struggle with what to wear them with and how to accessorize without looking like Liberachi. Any suggestions?


----------



## renza

NCC1701D said:


> I have the Lucca suede sandals in espresso... does anyone think these are wearable with tights for fall? I guess sandals-with-tights is kind of a polarizing question, but I think these may work because the straps are fairly substantial.


Personally, I would not wear those sandals with tights. I am not a fan of the sandals/peep-toes with tights look anyways, but if you are going to follow that trend, I think it works best with more substantial black sandals paired with black or brightly-colored tights.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Love this! I just went online and ordered it. I don't do many prints, but I just love how J. Crew does prints of all kind.



Thank you! You will love this skirt! I agree that J. Crew has many amazing prints.


----------



## timetraveller

Went to my local Jcrew today and got the Tillary purse in brilliant purple for $50! I was told they just got marked down today in store and now im contemplating on buying the chrome green one. They also have the hot pink which looked pretty bright. Decisions decisions!


----------



## jordanjordan

Does anyone have this silk blouse?

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/shirtsandtops/blouses/PRDOVR~59142/59142.jsp

I was thinking of wearing this in green with the wool black Minnie pants and pewter patent flats with a festive necklace to that party I have coming up.  I'm still hoping for the teddie dress but this is my backup.  Thoughts?  DH says a little workish but I think I can jazz it up with jewelry. He is going to be wearing probably chinos and maybe a tie, but casual, so I want to at least "match" his level of dressiness.


----------



## cjy

4Elegance said:


> Hi ladies just thought I'd share my OOTD. Both tops are J Crew. I love the Tippi sweater. Have a great day
> 
> 
> View attachment 1877853


 I love it!


----------



## cjy

hellokatiegirl said:


> Today I wore my J. Crew raindrop lace blouse and invitation clutch:


 I love the clutch with it! I have that blouse also, so glad I got it, I really love it.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

timetraveller said:


> Went to my local Jcrew today and got the Tillary purse in brilliant purple for $50! I was told they just got marked down today in store and now im contemplating on buying the chrome green one. They also have the hot pink which looked pretty bright. Decisions decisions!



What an awesome deal! I love that color. Congrats! 



cjy said:


> I love the clutch with it! I have that blouse also, so glad I got it, I really love it.


 Thanks cjy! We are blouse twins!


----------



## alatrop

Did some shopping today!

Got the mint oxford popover, black Minnie pants (my first pair!), and the double tortoise headband. I am so pleased with everything I bought today. I still have my eyes on the navy schoolboy blazer and the French hen scarf.


----------



## jordanjordan

The sale section at my store was packed, probably the most full it has been in months.  I didn't see anything I needed but there was a lot of stuff marked down that has been in store less than two weeks.

I left with just a new phone case.  I got a harder, slide on one, but does anyone have experience with the soft rubber one you have to pull on the phone? I liked it but haven't used a soft case before and I drop my phone a lot.


----------



## gmo

jordanjordan said:


> I left with just a new phone case.  I got a harder, slide on one, but does anyone have experience with the soft rubber one you have to pull on the phone? I liked it but haven't used a soft case before and I drop my phone a lot.



I had one of the soft ones for a little bit, but I didn't like the quality of it compared to some of the other cases I've had. It did a decent job, but if you drop your phone a lot, I don't think it would offer much protection. I can't be certain though, I don't drop my phone often (and when I do, I freak out)


----------



## 4Elegance

vhdos said:
			
		

> Lovely



Thank you


----------



## 4Elegance

cjy said:
			
		

> I love it!



Thanks a bunch


----------



## MichelleAntonia

jordanjordan said:


> The sale section at my store was packed, probably the most full it has been in months.  I didn't see anything I needed but there was a lot of stuff marked down that has been in store less than two weeks.
> 
> I left with just a new phone case.  I got a harder, slide on one, but does anyone have experience with the soft rubber one you have to pull on the phone? I liked it but haven't used a soft case before and I drop my phone a lot.




oohh, really? I've been eyeing some sweaters and cardigans that were $50 and $60... I wonder if they went down.


----------



## InTheDesert

Wearing the Schoolboy Blazer in Festival Blue, jcrew shirt, necklace, and flats.


----------



## Dukeprincess

InTheDesert said:
			
		

> Wearing the Schoolboy Blazer in Festival Blue, jcrew shirt, necklace, and flats.



You look amazing!


----------



## cjy

InTheDesert said:


> Wearing the Schoolboy Blazer in Festival Blue, jcrew shirt, necklace, and flats.


 Great look! I have those flats as well! Love the necklace also.


----------



## cascherping

Love that jacket! I have the schoolboy in navy and red and I find them to be so versatile. I really like how you styled it!


InTheDesert said:


> Wearing the Schoolboy Blazer in Festival Blue, jcrew shirt, necklace, and flats.



Gorgeous combination!


hellokatiegirl said:


> Today I wore my J. Crew raindrop lace blouse and invitation clutch:



I love the Tippi sweater - great outfit!


4Elegance said:


> Hi ladies just thought I'd share my OOTD.  Both tops are J Crew.  I love the Tippi sweater.  Have a great day
> 
> 
> View attachment 1877853


----------



## cascherping

Does anyone own the Etta calf hair heels? I really like them, but wonder about the comfort level. I bought a pair of heels from J. Crew a few years ago and unfortunately, they were not comfortable at all, so am hesitant to purchase these. Any help would be appreciated - thank you! 

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/PRDOVR~99081/99081.jsp


----------



## DC-Cutie

cascherping said:


> Does anyone own the Etta calf hair heels? I really like them, but wonder about the comfort level. I bought a pair of heels from J. Crew a few years ago and unfortunately, they were not comfortable at all, so am hesitant to purchase these. Any help would be appreciated - thank you!
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/PRDOVR~99081/99081.jsp



I purchased them a whole back and I think they're very comfortable. More comfortable than a majority of the flats I have from j crew.


----------



## cascherping

DC-Cutie - than you so much for the information! Now I'm just keeping my fingers crossed for a good promo code




DC-Cutie said:


> I purchased them a whole back and I think they're very comfortable. More comfortable than a majority of the flats I have from j crew.


----------



## DC-Cutie

cascherping said:


> DC-Cutie - than you so much for the information! Now I'm just keeping my fingers crossed for a good promo code



You're welcome. I wanted to wait for a promo code, but was scared my size would sell out.


----------



## 4Elegance

cascherping said:
			
		

> Love that jacket! I have the schoolboy in navy and red and I find them to be so versatile. I really like how you styled it!
> 
> Gorgeous combination!
> 
> I love the Tippi sweater - great outfit!



Thank you.  The Tippi is my favorite.


----------



## jordanjordan

Got my Teddie dress today!! I got lucky and saw a pop back this weekend and it arrived this morning.  I really like it, much better than everything else I've seen and the color is surprisingly versatile despite being bright blue.  I am 5'9" so I think I'm going to let the hem out an inch or so and then it will be perfect.  Will try to post pics when I get it back from my tailor!


----------



## sheanabelle

obsessed with the allie dress!


----------



## sheanabelle




----------



## jordanjordan

This dress looks fab on you!! I tried it on in blue and it was a disaster on me.


----------



## renza

sheanabelle said:


> obsessed with the allie dress!


Love the dress and am jealous you're in Paris! How tall are you? I want this dress but am hesitant because I prefer my dresses closer to knee-length than mini.


----------



## sheanabelle

renza said:


> Love the dress and am jealous you're in Paris! How tall are you? I want this dress but am hesitant because I prefer my dresses closer to knee-length than mini.



Yes, Paris was so cool! I'm back in the US now  lol. I'm 5'6..this is a 0. The only thing that bothers me about this dress is the chest area. It's really baggy because i have tiny boobs..


----------



## sheanabelle

jordanjordan said:


> This dress looks fab on you!! I tried it on in blue and it was a disaster on me.



aww, boo! Im liking that teddie dress though, glad you love that!


----------



## renza

sheanabelle said:


> Yes, Paris was so cool! I'm back in the US now  lol. I'm 5'6..this is a 0. The only thing that bothers me about this dress is the chest area. It's really baggy because i have tiny boobs..


Hmm, that would be a problem for me too.   I feel like this style of dress looks good when it's not worn tight, though. Do you mind if I ask your bust measurement? I typically wear a 2 in J.Crew dresses but even then the bust can be a little loose (can't size down due to my hips though).


----------



## sheanabelle

renza said:


> Hmm, that would be a problem for me too.   I feel like this style of dress looks good when it's not worn tight, though. Do you mind if I ask your bust measurement? I typically wear a 2 in J.Crew dresses but even then the bust can be a little loose (can't size down due to my hips though).



34a


----------



## renza

^Thanks, same here. I guess this dress shape might not work for me then if I normally wear a 2.


----------



## findingcate

renza said:


> ^Thanks, same here. I guess this dress shape might not work for me then if I normally wear a 2.



I usually wear a 2 in J. Crew dresses (for my hips/butt), but I was easily able to size down to a 0 in the Allie dress because it flares out in the hip area. See here:
http://apackageaday.blogspot.com/2012/08/j-crew-fall-2012-new-arrivals-fitting.html


----------



## cascherping

Good point. Speaking of - do you find these shoes to run true to size?

Thank you!


DC-Cutie said:


> You're welcome. I wanted to wait for a promo code, but was scared my size would sell out.


----------



## jordanjordan

renza said:
			
		

> Love the dress and am jealous you're in Paris! How tall are you? I want this dress but am hesitant because I prefer my dresses closer to knee-length than mini.



I'm 5'9" and it was obscenely short on me, like, almost should have been a shirt.  I think I tried on a 0.


----------



## DC-Cutie

My new favorite sweatshirt from j crew and pants, too.


----------



## sheanabelle

^cute!!!


----------



## renza

jordanjordan said:


> I'm 5'9" and it was obscenely short on me, like, almost should have been a shirt.  I think I tried on a 0.


I can imagine! I know when I saw it in person I thought it looked short for me, and I'm only 5' 4". I wish stores would stop making dresses and skirts too short this season (Anthro, J. Crew, and Madewell namely).

I can't wait to see your pics of the Teddie dress!


----------



## DC-Cutie

cascherping said:


> Good point. Speaking of - do you find these shoes to run true to size?
> 
> Thank you!



Your lucky day:
25% OFF & FREE SHIPPING ON ORDERS OF $150+ WITH CODE STYLE25.

Oh, I forgot to answer your question: I'm a true 8.5 and these fit perfect!


----------



## vhdos

I just ordered 2 more blazers.  I decided to branch out and order a Hacking Jacket instead of a Schoolboy.  I got the dusty light purple color.  Of course, I couldn't help myself and ordered yet another Schoolboy too.  I got the light blue wool with gold buttons.


----------



## cakegirl

DC-Cutie said:


> Your lucky day:
> 25% OFF & FREE SHIPPING ON ORDERS OF $150+ WITH CODE STYLE25.


thanks! finally
I tried on the Jules dress in the store and it was quite short too. I'm 5'3 and don't mind short, but in combination with the boxiness of the dress it didn't work.


----------



## DC-Cutie

cakegirl said:


> thanks! finally
> I tried on the Jules dress in the store and it was quite short too. I'm 5'3 and don't mind short, but in combination with the boxiness of the dress it didn't work.



The Jules dress this season doesn't have the same fit as the ones from last season. Did you try in the wool version?


----------



## phiphi

sheanabelle said:


>



LOVE!! 



renza said:


> ^Thanks, same here. I guess this dress shape might not work for me then if I normally wear a 2.



i sized down in this dress as well. 



DC-Cutie said:


> My new favorite sweatshirt from j crew and pants, too.



you look awesome! we are sweatshirt twins!



DC-Cutie said:


> Your lucky day:
> 25% OFF & FREE SHIPPING ON ORDERS OF $150+ WITH CODE STYLE25.
> 
> Oh, I forgot to answer your question: I'm a true 8.5 and these fit perfect!



ARGH!!!!!!!


----------



## pavilion

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> Your lucky day:
> 25% OFF & FREE SHIPPING ON ORDERS OF $150+ WITH CODE STYLE25.



Thank you!

Now debating whether or not to order the navy Schoolboy.  Decisions, decisions...


----------



## phiphi

pavilion said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Now debating whether or not to order the navy Schoolboy.  Decisions, decisions...



pavilion - i am debating the exact same thing! lol. i actually even wrote about it on my blog. :lolots: that's awesome.


----------



## renza

phiphi said:


> pavilion - i am debating the exact same thing! lol. i actually even wrote about it on my blog. :lolots: that's awesome.


PhiPhi, what size do you wear in J.Crew blazers? I know we tend to wear the same size in tops, and I'm considering trying the schoolboy blazer in pearl gray.


----------



## vhdos

pavilion said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Now debating whether or not to order the navy Schoolboy.  Decisions, decisions...



The navy Schoolboy is the one that started my obsession with blazers  I have several and I just ordered two more (another Schoolboy and my first Hacking).


----------



## DC-Cutie

I ordered the professor jacket in camel from the factory and a few other random tops.


----------



## cakegirl

DC-Cutie said:


> The Jules dress this season doesn't have the same fit as the ones from last season. Did you try in the wool version?


Yes, I was going to get the black wool, but my store only had the turquoise wool so I tried that for size. I'm not sure if it is the cut or the fabric that made it so unflattering. I'm wondering if the heathered wool is any better.


----------



## DC-Cutie

cakegirl said:


> Yes, I was going to get the black wool, but my store only had the turquoise wool so I tried that for size. I'm not sure if it is the cut or the fabric that made it so unflattering. I'm wondering if the heathered wool is any better.



No, it won't matter. It's the material. That dress should be made of a fluid lightweight fabric, like the spotted cat print.


----------



## cascherping

OMG - You just made my day, DC_Cutie! 

Thank you so much!


DC-Cutie said:


> Your lucky day:
> 25% OFF & FREE SHIPPING ON ORDERS OF $150+ WITH CODE STYLE25.
> 
> Oh, I forgot to answer your question: I'm a true 8.5 and these fit perfect!


----------



## loveuga

I ordered my first schoolboy blazer in navy and two tippie sweaters


----------



## pavilion

vhdos said:
			
		

> The navy Schoolboy is the one that started my obsession with blazers  I have several and I just ordered two more (another Schoolboy and my first Hacking).






			
				phiphi said:
			
		

> pavilion - i am debating the exact same thing! lol. i actually even wrote about it on my blog. :lolots: that's awesome.



I think I'm going to stop by a store after work and get one because I think it'll be out of stock in my size by the time it makes to sale (plus I want to see if my store has any other items that I might want). I grabbed the heather caramel during the cardholder promo and I have a red one that I got for a steal last year so the navy is the next must-have on my never-ending list.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

cascherping said:


> Love that jacket! I have the schoolboy in navy and red and I find them to be so versatile. I really like how you styled it!
> 
> 
> Gorgeous combination!
> 
> 
> I love the Tippi sweater - great outfit!



Thank you cascherping!



sheanabelle said:


>



This dress looks great on you! I love the pic outside of Chanel!


----------



## xoespresso

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> Your lucky day:
> 25% OFF & FREE SHIPPING ON ORDERS OF $150+ WITH CODE STYLE25.
> 
> Oh, I forgot to answer your question: I'm a true 8.5 and these fit perfect!



Yay thanks! Just ordered another tippi sweater, a gingham shirt, and the wool Minnies in Cabernet... Plus some misc stuff like hair clips and laundress cashmere wash. Excited for everything to arrive next week


----------



## Cullinan

There are some great J Crew shirts I'd love but I'm not sure about the sizing - I think I'm 00 but I don't want to make a mistake as last year I spent a fortune on returns to the US for pieces that didn't fit, which is why I tend to stick to the same designers.


----------



## Eclipse4

Placed my order yesterday morning and it's out for delivery today!


----------



## jordanjordan

vhdos said:
			
		

> The navy Schoolboy is the one that started my obsession with blazers  I have several and I just ordered two more (another Schoolboy and my first Hacking).



I ordered the navy yesterday per your recommendation.  If you are at all tall I think you'll love the hacking.  I have last year's in gray and it is my favorite.  I came really close to ordering the green version and still might before the promo is over, I just can't decide if I'd wear the colored one as much (and I am waiting to see the new rollout!!).

I think I will place another order today to stock up on basics like tees and cords.


----------



## pavilion

Can anyone comment on the fit of the wool Minnies and how they compare to the fit of the stretch twill ones? The wool cabernet Minnies are calling my name...


----------



## findingcate

In my opinion, the wool ones are slightly looser in the leg than the stretch twill, but I take the same size in both. I wore the carbernet Minnies yesterday and am wearing the stretch twill Minnies in boulevard green today!



pavilion said:


> Can anyone comment on the fit of the wool Minnies and how they compare to the fit of the stretch twill ones? The wool cabernet Minnies are calling my name...


----------



## renza

DC-Cutie said:


> I ordered the professor jacket in camel from the factory and a few other random tops.


Have you tried the Professor Jacket before? Do you know how the fit compares to other J.Crew blazers? I am wondering if I should have ordered this one to try in addition to the schoolboy and the hacking (retail, not factory).


----------



## DC-Cutie

renza said:


> Have you tried the Professor Jacket before? Do you know how the fit compares to other J.Crew blazers? I am wondering if I should have ordered this one to try in addition to the schoolboy and the hacking (retail, not factory).



No, I haven't tried it on. I ordered it for the sole purpose of comparing it with the hacking and schoolboy.


----------



## renza

DC-Cutie said:


> No, I haven't tried it on. I ordered it for the sole purpose of comparing it with the hacking and schoolboy.


Thanks for responding--I will look forward to seeing your review! 
Do you (or anyone else here) know how the retail Hacking Jacket compares to the factory Hacking Jacket?


----------



## phiphi

pavilion said:


> I think I'm going to stop by a store after work and get one because I think it'll be out of stock in my size by the time it makes to sale (plus I want to see if my store has any other items that I might want). I grabbed the heather caramel during the cardholder promo and I have a red one that I got for a steal last year so the navy is the next must-have on my never-ending list.



ooh i can't wait to see what you get!



jordanjordan said:


> I ordered the navy yesterday per your recommendation.  If you are at all tall I think you'll love the hacking.  I have last year's in gray and it is my favorite.  I came really close to ordering the green version and still might before the promo is over, I just can't decide if I'd wear the colored one as much (and I am waiting to see the new rollout!!).
> 
> I think I will place another order today to stock up on basics like tees and cords.



good idea jordanjordan!



DC-Cutie said:


> I ordered the professor jacket in camel from the factory and a few other random tops.



lovely!! i'm calling our VPS!


----------



## pavilion

findingcate said:
			
		

> In my opinion, the wool ones are slightly looser in the leg than the stretch twill, but I take the same size in both. I wore the carbernet Minnies yesterday and am wearing the stretch twill Minnies in boulevard green today!



Thanks for the size info! I'm wearing my black stretch twill ones today and it looks like the cabernet wool ones will be joining them in my closet shortly!


----------



## pavilion

phiphi said:
			
		

> ooh i can't wait to see what you get!



So I went in for the navy Schoolboy and came out with the pearl grey (actually because of awful SA's, I ordered it on my phone from the dressing room). The grey has a nice subtle pattern on it that I didn't notice online. I thought it felt nicer and more substantial than the navy as well. The navy was also slightly bigger. I fell in love with the grey but still need a new navy blazer so I'll wait and see if it goes on sale and grab it then.

The store visit was also super disappointing. Had not been to the store in ages so I tried on some stuff I saw online. Peter Pan collared blouse was a sheer mess on me. Loved the burgundy color but it was so sheer and the XS was too big on me. The elephant bracelet (which I lusted after since seeing it online) looked neon-ish in person so that was a no-go. Also tried on a Jules dress which was too short and too boxy and a cotton popover which was not flattering. Saw the hen sweater and now really want the version with the dog on the front that I've only seen pictures of online.

I'm thinking about placing another order tonight since I'm really wanting the wool cabernet Minnies but will need to order something else to get the discount and free shipping. I'm open to ideas/suggestions if anyone has any...


----------



## cakegirl

Just ordered a few blouses and the contrast knit blazer and the silk colorblock pants. Has anyone seen or tried the blazer or pants?


----------



## sammix3

I want to order the lady day coat but not sure what size!

I'm generally a 0 or xs in all my tops and coats. I'm 4"11.5 and 115lbs. 

Thinking of ordering the 0P and 2P.  Any feedback?


----------



## BagLovingMom

Has anyone seen the New Copley Grand purse IRL?


----------



## jordanjordan

sammix3 said:
			
		

> I want to order the lady day coat but not sure what size!
> 
> I'm generally a 0 or xs in all my tops and coats. I'm 4"11.5 and 115lbs.
> 
> Thinking of ordering the 0P and 2P.  Any feedback?



I find that the lady day runs tts for most jcrew stuff, which I would say means it runs on par with the blazers and a little smaller than some of the coats.  In recent years I've been a 00 in some coats (majesty peacoat for instance), but would take a 0 (my blazer size) in the lady day.


----------



## MJDaisy

j crew shirt, shoes, and bracelet


----------



## jordanjordan

Jist got my first sale order in!  Navy schoolboy is amazing, as expected.  I also got the silk pin tuck blouse in green.  It is one of their best tips in a while.  I can usually wear a 00 or 0 in their silk tops depending on cut. I ordered this in a 0 and its too small.  The shoulders are tight, the cuffs too tight and short, and overall a bit short.  Once I return it ill prob reorder a 2 because its really lovely and versatile. I think it will be great with jeans or under the new schoolboy blazer!  

I ordered the cocoon coat too but it still hasn't shipped. I think it's going to be either a love or a hate/-there is no in between on something like that.


----------



## vhdos

My two new blazers arrived.  The light blue Schoolboy with gold buttons is amazing.  The Hacking Jacket (my first) is a perfect fit, but the color is different than I expected.  It looked more like a lavender/light purple, but it's actually a grape-ish purple.  Not my favorite, but it's fine and overall, I'm happy with it.


----------



## erinrose

What does everyone think of the silk colorblock cami in black/white? I love the colorblock style but it´s the actual cami I´m not sure about, is it just me or does it have a pajama feel about it?

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/shirtsandtops/sleeveless/PRDOVR~96612/96612.jsp


----------



## gmo

erinrose said:


> What does everyone think of the silk colorblock cami in black/white? I love the colorblock style but it´s the actual cami I´m not sure about, is it just me or does it have a pajama feel about it?
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/shirtsandtops/sleeveless/PRDOVR~96612/96612.jsp



It does look a bit like a pajama top, but I think it could work with a blazer or cardi. I have mixed feelings about it.


----------



## renza

erinrose said:


> What does everyone think of the silk colorblock cami in black/white? I love the colorblock style but it´s the actual cami I´m not sure about, is it just me or does it have a pajama feel about it?
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/shirtsandtops/sleeveless/PRDOVR~96612/96612.jsp


I like the black/white colorway, but it does seem like the sort of top you would need to layer. But if you wear something over it, you will hide the colorblocking.

What about this colorblock top? It's wool instead but I think it looks really nice and not at all like pajamas.
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_categor...all~mode+matchallany~~~~~colorblock/97371.jsp


----------



## vhdos

^Yeah, I agree, it does look like a pajama top.  I don't think that I would even wear it under a blazer.


----------



## Jujuma

So Bummed.! Have a gray pin striped blazer that I've had for awhile, love, and wear all the time. Last April I sprung on a black wool gab "super 120", full price (!), cuz I loved my other so much. I wore it over a dress to a function then the weather changed and I packed it away. I pulled it out last week and it feels so big! It doesn't fit anything like my gray one, how did I miss this?? What would you do? Get over it or take it to the tailor and have it taken in to fit more like the one I love? I'm very upset, especially cuz I paid full price. The funny thing is I remember I almost bought one at Club Monaco but went with this one cuz of my love for the one I had plus I thought it fit better. Should I spend money on tailoring or leave it as is, which is more traditional and classic...and no fun?!


----------



## vhdos

^Definitely take it to a tailor.  If it's too big, you run the risk of looking sloppy.  I have so many things altered by my tailor, I pretty much factor it in to the cost of buying clothes.


----------



## jordanjordan

Jujuma said:
			
		

> So Bummed.! Have a gray pin striped blazer that I've had for awhile, love, and wear all the time. Last April I sprung on a black wool gab "super 120", full price (!), cuz I loved my other so much. I wore it over a dress to a function then the weather changed and I packed it away. I pulled it out last week and it feels so big! It doesn't fit anything like my gray one, how did I miss this?? What would you do? Get over it or take it to the tailor and have it taken in to fit more like the one I love? I'm very upset, especially cuz I paid full price. The funny thing is I remember I almost bought one at Club Monaco but went with this one cuz of my love for the one I had plus I thought it fit better. Should I spend money on tailoring or leave it as is, which is more traditional and classic...and no fun?!



If you have a good tailor, do that.  It really depends how much needs to be changed and how much it will cost, compared with the skill level of your tailor.  Otherwise, I'd probably sell it on eBay to recoup some cost and then buy one that guts.


----------



## renza

Is the Hacking Jacket in sheer mint a new color? I love mint--has anyone seen this in real life? http://www.jcrew.com/womens_feature...15~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~hacking/14466.jsp


----------



## findingcate

renza said:
			
		

> Is the Hacking Jacket in sheer mint a new color? I love mint--has anyone seen this in real life? http://www.jcrew.com/womens_feature/NewArrivals/blazers/PRDOVR~14466/99102815555/ENE~1+2+3+22+4294967294+20~~~0~15~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~hacking/14466.jsp



Yes, it came out last Thursday.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Wow I did some major damage this weekend with the 25% off promo!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

MJDaisy said:


> j crew shirt, shoes, and bracelet
> 
> View attachment 1891265




Love the teal and pink combo! I went crazy with that combo this weekend lol


----------



## erinrose

gmo said:


> It does look a bit like a pajama top, but I think it could work with a blazer or cardi. I have mixed feelings about it.


 


renza said:


> I like the black/white colorway, but it does seem like the sort of top you would need to layer. But if you wear something over it, you will hide the colorblocking.
> 
> What about this colorblock top? It's wool instead but I think it looks really nice and not at all like pajamas.
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_categor...all~mode+matchallany~~~~~colorblock/97371.jsp


 


vhdos said:


> ^Yeah, I agree, it does look like a pajama top. I don't think that I would even wear it under a blazer.


 
Thanks for all the replys guys!  I ended up not getting it, it does look too much like a pajama top 



Jujuma said:


> So Bummed.! Have a gray pin striped blazer that I've had for awhile, love, and wear all the time. Last April I sprung on a black wool gab "super 120", full price (!), cuz I loved my other so much. I wore it over a dress to a function then the weather changed and I packed it away. I pulled it out last week and it feels so big! It doesn't fit anything like my gray one, how did I miss this?? What would you do? Get over it or take it to the tailor and have it taken in to fit more like the one I love? I'm very upset, especially cuz I paid full price. The funny thing is I remember I almost bought one at Club Monaco but went with this one cuz of my love for the one I had plus I thought it fit better. Should I spend money on tailoring or leave it as is, which is more traditional and classic...and no fun?!


 
Definitely take it to a tailor! I think it costs too much money to just be sitting in the closet


----------



## nandgexperience

I finally took the plunge and ordered the navy schoolboy blazer (like everyone else here). I also ordered my husband the Ludlow blazer with center vent in navy.

Does anyone know if the Ludlow blazers ever go on sale? I know from reading here that the women's classic schoolboy in navy rarely goes on sale, so it's worth the purchase with 25% off. But does anyone know about men's blazers?


----------



## jordanjordan

nandgexperience said:
			
		

> I finally took the plunge and ordered the navy schoolboy blazer (like everyone else here). I also ordered my husband the Ludlow blazer with center vent in navy.
> 
> Does anyone know if the Ludlow blazers ever go on sale? I know from reading here that the women's classic schoolboy in navy rarely goes on sale, so it's worth the purchase with 25% off. But does anyone know about men's blazers?



I don't think the ludlow blazers go on sale often, but the do occasionally.  It is usually at the end of the season and they only have random sizes left.  They definite don't go on sale as much or as fast as a lot of the women's colored blazers do.  25% off is a great promo for the navy schoolboy and the men's blazers.


----------



## Jujuma

Thanks vhdos, jordanjordan and erinrose. I'm off to the tailor today, I actually have two good ones to choose from. You're all right, it's a waste sitting in my closet. At least it never went on sale, I watched it. Since I bought it last year I'll just look at the tailoring cost as a new jacket for this year!


----------



## renza

nandgexperience said:


> I finally took the plunge and ordered the navy schoolboy blazer (like everyone else here). I also ordered my husband the Ludlow blazer with center vent in navy.
> 
> Does anyone know if the Ludlow blazers ever go on sale? I know from reading here that the women's classic schoolboy in navy rarely goes on sale, so it's worth the purchase with 25% off. But does anyone know about men's blazers?


As JordanJordan said, 25% off for the Ludlow is pretty good. I bought my husband his suits and a herringbone blazer last year during similar promotions. Unless your husband is an odd size that gets leftover for clearance, this is probably the best deal you will find.


----------



## jordanjordan

I got the cocoon coat today!!  I ordered the gray and I find it a little drab- it is the color of a gym sweatshirt.  I was hoping it was a little darker.  I don't love the fabric.  It is very thick, especially for the cut of the coat, which has the effect of making it boxy.  I think a thinner, lighter wool would drape better.  I ordered a 0, which is my normal blazer and sometimes coat size, and it was way too big and looked like a sack.  I found the shoulders run small, which seems to be a common theme in the most recent rollout, and it is huge everywhere else.  I would need a 00 but that may even be too big, though it would be tight in the shoulders.  I am very narrow in the shoulders and wear a 28 band in a bra so I was surprised to find the shoulders tight. 

Overall, I think this coat could work for the right person.  I think if it fit correctly and I got it in black or green, it would look very sophisticated.  It is definitely not your typical J.Crew style coat.  It is surprisingly dressy as well.  I think in the gray, especially being too big, it felt like something I'd get in a mall department store. I will look for it in store to try another color and size.


----------



## saira1214

jordanjordan said:


> I got the cocoon coat today!!  I ordered the gray and I find it a little drab- it is the color of a gym sweatshirt.  I was hoping it was a little darker.  I don't love the fabric.  It is very thick, especially for the cut of the coat, which has the effect of making it boxy.  I think a thinner, lighter wool would drape better.  I ordered a 0, which is my normal blazer and sometimes coat size, and it was way too big and looked like a sack.  I found the shoulders run small, which seems to be a common theme in the most recent rollout, and it is huge everywhere else.  I would need a 00 but that may even be too big, though it would be tight in the shoulders.  I am very narrow in the shoulders and wear a 28 band in a bra so I was surprised to find the shoulders tight.
> 
> Overall, I think this coat could work for the right person.  I think if it fit correctly and I got it in black or green, it would look very sophisticated.  It is definitely not your typical J.Crew style coat.  It is surprisingly dressy as well.  I think in the gray, especially being too big, it felt like something I'd get in a mall department store. I will look for it in store to try another color and size.


Can you post a link or a picture of the coat? Thanks!


----------



## jordanjordan

saira1214 said:
			
		

> Can you post a link or a picture of the coat? Thanks!



http://www.jcrew.com/womens_categor...~15~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~cocoon/18593.jsp

It looks so cute in the picture!! I am going to have to size down and try it again because I really want it to work


----------



## saira1214

jordanjordan said:
			
		

> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/outerwear/wool/PRDOVR~18593/99102835050/ENE~1+2+3+22+4294967294+20~~~0~15~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~cocoon/18593.jsp
> 
> It looks so cute in the picture!! I am going to have to size down and try it again because I really want it to work



That is super cute! I wish there was an olive color.


----------



## renza

jordanjordan said:


> It looks so cute in the picture!! I am going to have to size down and try it again because I really want it to work


I hope the smaller size works for you. It is really pretty in the brighter colors. 
And I think this is a surprisingly nice shape. I had a cheap cocoon coat from Gap last year, and I got so many compliments every time I wore it. 



saira1214 said:


> Can you post a link or a picture of the coat? Thanks!


This blogger reviewed the coat: http://ajcshoppinnghabit.blogspot.com/2012/10/jcrew-stadium-cloth-cocoon-coat-review.html


----------



## nandgexperience

Thanks JordanJordan and Renza! Feel better and better about this deal.


----------



## loveuga

I got my navy schoolboy and love it!!! Love love!  I also ordered two tippi sweaters, matchstick cords and a gingham perfect shirt


----------



## vhdos

Last night, I won a black, velvet Schoolboy blazer on EBay (NWT) for about $75


----------



## loveuga

vhdos said:
			
		

> Last night, I won a black, velvet Schoolboy blazer on EBay (NWT) for about $75



Nice!!!


----------



## pavilion

Store are doing an additional 25% off of sale.  I picked up the no.2 pencil skirt in multicolor tweed for $49.99 and got the additional 25% off on top of that.

I originally went in to do a return, which turned into an exchange.  I had ordered the schoolboy blazer in pearl grey when they were doing the 25% off orders over $150 last week after seeing a grey schoolboy in the store.  It turns out that the grey schoolboy I saw in the store was the wool herringbone schoolboy (I've only seen the pink and blue online).  I thought it was the pearl grey wool because I had never seen a grey wool herringbone schoolboy online.  When I went in to return the pearl grey wool schoolboy blazer and told them about my mistake, they were nice enough to apply the 25% off to the grey wool herringbone one I was purchasing.


----------



## phiphi

renza said:


> PhiPhi, what size do you wear in J.Crew blazers? I know we tend to wear the same size in tops, and I'm considering trying the schoolboy blazer in pearl gray.



Hi Rena! I'm sorry for the delay but I'm a 0 in jcrew blazers. Hope this helps!


----------



## renza

phiphi said:


> Hi Rena! I'm sorry for the delay but I'm a 0 in jcrew blazers. Hope this helps!


Thanks, I ended up ordering the Schoolboy in 0r and the Hacking in 2p.  I like the hacking better but it feels tighter in the armholes and it's very heavyweight for L.A.


----------



## jordanjordan

renza said:
			
		

> Thanks, I ended up ordering the Schoolboy in 0r and the Hacking in 2p.  I like the hacking better but it feels tighter in the armholes and it's very heavyweight for L.A.



I think that the fall 2012 schoolboy (in navy at least) feels heavier than the navy schoolboy I tried on in store that said spring or summer 2012 on the tag.  Anyone else notice this or am I imagining things? The hacking is a better fit IMO, but both are great jackets.


----------



## renza

jordanjordan said:


> I think that the fall 2012 schoolboy (in navy at least) feels heavier than the navy schoolboy I tried on in store that said spring or summer 2012 on the tag.  Anyone else notice this or am I imagining things? The hacking is a better fit IMO, but both are great jackets.


This was the first schoolboy blazer I have ordered (in grey flannel) so I'm not sure how it measures up to past seasons. The left sleeve lining actually was made too long and loose, so it pokes out a little at the cuff.  I'm returning it for sure. I think I'm keeping the Hacking Jacket. I've wanted one since last year. I'm sure it will get cool enough at night and even with the air conditioning at work to wear it.


----------



## renza

Question for you J.Crew experts--does the Black Pencil Skirt in Super 120s ever get marked down? I just ordered one with the 25% off promotion because I have the Aubrey suit jacket with no matching bottoms, but I don't really need a full suit for the next year, most likely. At $88, is it worth keeping anyways?


----------



## DC-Cutie

renza said:


> Question for you J.Crew experts--does the Black Pencil Skirt in Super 120s ever get marked down? I just ordered one with the 25% off promotion because I have the Aubrey suit jacket with no matching bottoms, but I don't really need a full suit for the next year, most likely. At $88, is it worth keeping anyways?



It usually gets marked down when the spring/summer Super 120s hit the floor. But usually, by that time the sizing options are limited. 

However, I purchased the factory versions(called lightweight wool) and surprisingly, I like it much better than the retail version. It's also cheaper 

Other crew news: I got a little bird in my ear telling me that a warehouse sale will be happening soon in Arden, NC. Sometime in November. I'll keep you posted when I get the actual date.


----------



## renza

DC-Cutie said:


> It usually gets marked down when the spring/summer Super 120s hit the floor. But usually, by that time the sizing options are limited.
> 
> However, I purchased the factory versions(called lightweight wool) and surprisingly, I like it much better than the retail version. It's also cheaper
> 
> Other crew news: I got a little bird in my ear telling me that a warehouse sale will be happening soon in Arden, NC. Sometime in November. I'll keep you posted when I get the actual date.


Thank you. I need a 4p so I'm guessing that size would sell out before sale time. Does the Factory lightweight wool match the retail Super 120s? The only reason I would stick with the retail version is if the factory lightweight wool is a different shade of black.


----------



## DC-Cutie

renza said:


> Thank you. I need a 4p so I'm guessing that size would sell out before sale time. Does the Factory lightweight wool match the retail Super 120s? The only reason I would stick with the retail version is if the factory lightweight wool is a different shade of black.



Oh, yeah. If you have the retail jacket stick to the retail skirt.  There is a slight difference in color and texture, very slight.


----------



## renza

DC-Cutie said:


> Oh, yeah. If you have the retail jacket stick to the retail skirt.  There is a slight difference in color and texture, very slight.


Thanks, that's what I figured. 

How did the factory professor blazer work out?


----------



## DC-Cutie

renza said:


> Thanks, that's what I figured.
> 
> How did the factory professor blazer work out?



I really like the blazer. The fit Is perfect throughout, but most importantly the arm length made me jump for joy. I have oddly long arms and usually have to order Tall jackets.  The material is a nice weight between the schoolboy and the hacking.


----------



## nyhockeymom91

Hi ladies...I'm looking to,get a JCrew puffer and was wondering if anyone could comment on the difference between the retail and factory versions......warmth, style etc....thanks


----------



## DC-Cutie

nyhockeymom91 said:


> Hi ladies...I'm looking to,get a JCrew puffer and was wondering if anyone could comment on the difference between the retail and factory versions......warmth, style etc....thanks



Go with the retail version. The  factory is poly filled. The retail Currently has a puffer thats a combination of down and poly. However, if you wait a bit j crew usually comes out with a 100% down filled, that's the one to get. It's more expensive, but worth it. They also go on sale pretty quickly it seems. 

The factory version is pretty flimsy and offers zero warmth.


----------



## CindyKay

Has anyone purchased the double breasted gold button blazer recently on final sale?
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_categor...294+20~~~20+17+4294966928~15~~~~~~~/21114.jsp

I bought the vintage burgundy color in XXS. It fits snug on me (which I like), but I've no idea what to pair it with... any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## vhdos

I'm not a fan of the double breasted blazer.  The style just looks outdated to me.


----------



## nyhockeymom91

DC-Cutie said:


> Go with the retail version. The  factory is poly filled. The retail Currently has a puffer thats a combination of down and poly. However, if you wait a bit j crew usually comes out with a 100% down filled, that's the one to get. It's more expensive, but worth it. They also go on sale pretty quickly it seems.
> 
> The factory version is pretty flimsy and offers zero warmth.



Thanks for,the quick response....I had already ordered the factory version since it was on sale and,the additional 30% off just got home from work and it's here...you are right it's pretty thin...it says it's minimum of 60% down the rest water fowl feathers ..not sure what that means in terms of warmth.......as much as I love the style I may wind up going with a lands end coat since they provide more information on their coats


----------



## DC-Cutie

nyhockeymom91 said:


> Thanks for,the quick response....I had already ordered the factory version since it was on sale and,the additional 30% off just got home from work and it's here...you are right it's pretty thin...it says it's minimum of 60% down the rest water fowl feathers ..not sure what that means in terms of warmth.......as much as I love the style I may wind up going with a lands end coat since they provide more information on their coats



I have to agree with you regarding lands end - better quality and you know they're warm.


----------



## jordanjordan

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> It usually gets marked down when the spring/summer Super 120s hit the floor. But usually, by that time the sizing options are limited.
> 
> However, I purchased the factory versions(called lightweight wool) and surprisingly, I like it much better than the retail version. It's also cheaper
> 
> Other crew news: I got a little bird in my ear telling me that a warehouse sale will be happening soon in Arden, NC. Sometime in November. I'll keep you posted when I get the actual date.



If it's anything like the Lynchburg clearance store, it is thanksgiving weekend, starting on Black Friday.  We went last year and are hoping to make it our new Thanksgiving tradition!


----------



## nyhockeymom91

DC-Cutie said:


> I have to agree with you regarding lands end - better quality and you know they're warm.



I know but the JCrew one is looks so nice on....but if it's not warm its no good...it gets cold here in NY


----------



## LVMademoiselle

Do you like this?
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_feature/NewArrivals/jewelry/PRDOVR~22141/22141.jsp


----------



## renza

Very happy--I went to J.Crew to return some stuff that didn't work, and I got the wool colorblock top for $21! http://www.jcrew.com/womens_categor...all~mode+matchallany~~~~~colorblock/97371.jsp
It was marked down to $29.99, then 25% off, then my 15% student discount!


----------



## burb3rrylov3r

renza said:


> Very happy--I went to J.Crew to return some stuff that didn't work, and I got the wool colorblock top for $21! http://www.jcrew.com/womens_categor...all~mode+matchallany~~~~~colorblock/97371.jsp
> It was marked down to $29.99, then 25% off, then my 15% student discount!




They paid you to take it! Jealous.


----------



## jordanjordan

There is some good stuff in sale.  I returned and repurchased the new blue thick tartan flannel (I think that's what it is called- it is bright blue and orange).  It was 45 ish, then 25% off and then 15% student discount.  Great deal!  It is super thick and is going to be super warm.  

Small rollout in my store, not much though.  I wouldn't have noticed if my VPS hadn't pointed a few things out to me.  Next one supposed to be Oct 23ish.  Can't wait!!


----------



## jcacate

nyhockeymom91 said:


> Hi ladies...I'm looking to,get a JCrew puffer and was wondering if anyone could comment on the difference between the retail and factory versions......warmth, style etc....thanks



I have last year's Factory puffer.  It says the filling is a minimum 70% down, with remainder waterfowl feathers.  It is plenty warm enough for my climate (mid-Atlantic) and what I like is that it never seems too hot either.  The lining and outer is polyester.  

I have never seen the retail one, though, so I can't compare.


----------



## curlsjang

DC-Cutie said:


> Go with the retail version. The factory is poly filled. The retail Currently has a puffer thats a combination of down and poly. However, if you wait a bit j crew usually comes out with a 100% down filled, that's the one to get. It's more expensive, but worth it. They also go on sale pretty quickly it seems.
> 
> The factory version is pretty flimsy and offers zero warmth.


 
I bought the puffer last year right after Thanksgiving, it was a great sale online and free shipping, great deal! It's perfect for the Pacific Northwest winter, esp with the hoodie. Really regretted not getting it in other colors when it was on further clearance. I did get the double cloth lady day coat in a cobalt blue when they went on clearance. All ready for winter now!


----------



## nyhockeymom91

^^^^ thanks ladies...looks like I'll keep checking for sales....


----------



## Squeaky00

Just bought a pair of chino shorts for $7 at my local j crew. I love the sale


----------



## jordanjordan

Squeaky00 said:
			
		

> Just bought a pair of chino shorts for $7 at my local j crew. I love the sale



Ww great deal! About to head to my store, I am hoping to find some good sale items.  And I'm still waiting for the cece ballet flats to hit sale... Thy don't sell in my store.


----------



## kristinayulo

Hi all!  Haven't posted in some time.  Anyway, does anyone have feedback on the stadium-cloth cocoon jacket?  They have a 25% sale for outerwear and just curious if anyone has tried this on in the store or bought it already?

I'm petite so I'm not sure if this coat will overwhelm me, but I like the idea of getting a roomier coat, especially with some of my thicker sweaters in the winter.

I love the dublin green color!


----------



## vhdos

I received my black velvet Schoolboy EBay purchase yesterday.  It was just as described (NWT) and a nice addition to my blazer collection


----------



## fashion16

vhdos said:
			
		

> I received my black velvet Schoolboy EBay purchase yesterday.  It was just as described (NWT) and a nice addition to my blazer collection



How are you styling it? I have two of them (eggplant and dark navy) and every time I try to wear them, my outfits either look frumpy or costumy. I am looking for fresh inspiration


----------



## gmo

fashion16 said:


> How are you styling it? I have two of them (eggplant and dark navy) and every time I try to wear them, my outfits either look frumpy or costumy. I am looking for fresh inspiration



I'm interested in seeing/hearing some ideas, too. I never know what to do with my navy velvet schoolboy!


----------



## dessertpouch

renza said:


> Very happy--I went to J.Crew to return some stuff that didn't work, and I got the wool colorblock top for $21! http://www.jcrew.com/womens_categor...all~mode+matchallany~~~~~colorblock/97371.jsp
> It was marked down to $29.99, then 25% off, then my 15% student discount!





jordanjordan said:


> There is some good stuff in sale.  I returned and repurchased the new blue thick tartan flannel (I think that's what it is called- it is bright blue and orange).  It was 45 ish, then 25% off and then 15% student discount.  Great deal!  It is super thick and is going to be super warm.
> 
> Small rollout in my store, not much though.  I wouldn't have noticed if my VPS hadn't pointed a few things out to me.  Next one supposed to be Oct 23ish.  Can't wait!!



Was in store today and was told @ checkout that they no longer combine sale % off with teacher/student 15% off discounts per a memo sent out earlier this week. Has anyone else been told the same?


----------



## renza

dessertpouch said:


> Was in store today and was told @ checkout that they no longer combine sale % off with teacher/student 15% off discounts per a memo sent out earlier this week. Has anyone else been told the same?


I don't know if there is an official policy. I have been told yes or no depending on location and SA. I was expecting for them to say no.


----------



## InTheDesert

5 inch bright flame and neon pink shorts & 3" neon yellow on sale for $9.99 
Pink naomi top - $24.99
Wool Cafe Capris - Jade for 49.99 -Red Flame- $69.99
Rugby-Stripe Boatnecks -Black & Cabernet - $19.99
Rainbow Flip Flops - $29.99
Leather CeCe Tuscan Grape & Tortoise - $49.99 

& additional 25% off!
Lots of good sales!


----------



## InTheDesert

dessertpouch said:


> Was in store today and was told @ checkout that they no longer combine sale % off with teacher/student 15% off discounts per a memo sent out earlier this week. Has anyone else been told the same?



There are certain stores that do not. One of the customers told me that in Boston, for example, you have to be on their list.


----------



## InTheDesert

jordanjordan said:


> Ww great deal! About to head to my store, I am hoping to find some good sale items.  And I'm still waiting for the cece ballet flats to hit sale... Thy don't sell in my store.



My store price matches the online sales on ceces. I think there are a couple leather/suede ones on sale right now for $89.99-99.99. If you have the same ones in the store, they should match it.


----------



## gmo

InTheDesert said:


> There are certain stores that do not. One of the customers told me that in Boston, for example, you have to be on their list.



I was at the Copley place location today and they combined the promo and student discount no problem. I don't think I'm on any list.


----------



## InTheDesert

gmo said:


> I was at the Copley place location today and they combined the promo and student discount no problem. I don't think I'm on any list.



Mine combines it no problem along with promotions, so I do not know what the deal is.


----------



## DC-Cutie

dessertpouch said:


> Was in store today and was told @ checkout that they no longer combine sale % off with teacher/student 15% off discounts per a memo sent out earlier this week. Has anyone else been told the same?



I asked my SA about this and she said they haven't received any emails about discontinuation.  

I would have asked to see the email or when all else fails, email Mickey Drexler . He really does respond.


----------



## jordanjordan

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> I asked my SA about this and she said they haven't received any emails about discontinuation.
> 
> I would have asked to see the email or when all else fails, email Mickey Drexler . He really does respond.



My store did it.  They always do unless its a new person.


----------



## jordanjordan

InTheDesert said:
			
		

> My store price matches the online sales on ceces. I think there are a couple leather/suede ones on sale right now for $89.99-99.99. If you have the same ones in the store, they should match it.



Thanks, I am the queen of doing this but the color I want is still FP online.  I will just keeping waiting because I don't think they hold up well enough to pay anywhere near FP.


----------



## Shopmore

renza said:


> Very happy--I went to J.Crew to return some stuff that didn't work, and I got the wool colorblock top for $21! http://www.jcrew.com/womens_categor...all~mode+matchallany~~~~~colorblock/97371.jsp
> It was marked down to $29.99, then 25% off, then my 15% student discount!



I bought this same top too!  How do you plan on wearing it?  I thought it was black on the sides, but realized it was a dark navy instead.  Would you wear it with black pants or that be a no-no?


----------



## renza

Shopmore said:


> I bought this same top too!  How do you plan on wearing it?  I thought it was black on the sides, but realized it was a dark navy instead.  Would you wear it with black pants or that be a no-no?


I'm slowly getting over my aversion to pairing black and navy blue, so I think I would wear this top with black pants, or more often with dark jeans. The SA suggested red pants but I don't think I should do that to my stocky legs.  I also have a burgundy skirt that might work with this top.


----------



## pnewelljr

Does anyone have any opinions about these two bags. I got them both at 25% off and am trying to decide wether to keep them or not. The duffelish one has a suede bottom btw (will that become a problem?).

http://www.jcrew.com/mens_category/accessories/bags/PRDOVR~15518/15518.jsp
http://www.jcrew.com/mens_category/accessories/bags/PRDOVR~15569/15569.jsp


----------



## carlarp

Does anyone have the Heather Carbon Double Serge Skirt?  
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/skirts/pencil/PRDOVR~88707/88707.jsp

The color seems really dark on the website.  Anyone have this? is it actually a lighter color than as shown? If so, are you able to post a picture of it up so I can compare ?  I am thinking about getting this.

Also, was there at one time a more (gray or grey) Double Serge wool skirt that was sold (that was lighter in color)?

Thanks!


----------



## DC-Cutie

carlarp said:


> Does anyone have the Heather Carbon Double Serge Skirt?
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/skirts/pencil/PRDOVR~88707/88707.jsp
> 
> The color seems really dark on the website.  Anyone have this? is it actually a lighter color than as shown? If so, are you able to post a picture of it up so I can compare ?  I am thinking about getting this.
> 
> Also, was there at one time a more (gray or grey) Double Serge wool skirt that was sold (that was lighter in color)?
> 
> Thanks!



This one is very dark, almost black with specs of lighter black or grey. The one before that heather grey is light.


----------



## DC-Cutie

30% off sale items and free shipping

Code: MUSTHAVE


----------



## Eclipse4

Thanks! Just got the polka dot Blythe blouse for $21.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Eclipse4 said:


> Thanks! Just got the polka dot Blythe blouse for $21.



Same here!  I hadn't seen it before. 

Also, ordered a pair of Superga sneakers, calf hair wallet, shrunken pop art blazer and 3 Jackie pullover sweaters. 

I'm waiting patiently to see if the price will drop on the crepe shawl blazer. 

Tomorrow the new factory site opens, hope they offer some good deals


----------



## LVjudy

Eclipse4 said:
			
		

> Thanks! Just got the polka dot Blythe blouse for $21.



Me three! Also picked up the Blythe in Retro Jade. I told myself I would purchase anymore Blythe blouse but just couldn't resist. Might need an intervention soon...


----------



## pavilion

Eclipse4 said:
			
		

> Thanks! Just got the polka dot Blythe blouse for $21.



Grabbed that as well. Unfortunately only sizes 2 and above are marked that low. The 0's are $89.99 so I took a gamble and ordered the 2. I'm hoping since I have broad shoulders it'll fit okay or I'll be able to take it in a bit in the body.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Goodness!  I just went back to order another for my sister, SOLD OUT - like hot cakes!


----------



## NCC1701D

They sold out fast! I'm grateful I was able to snag one as I was considering that blouse a while ago when it was a lot higher. I didn't see free shipping with the code? But I added a pair of $40 (before promo) shoes to the order and that made the whole order ship free.


----------



## saira1214

Eclipse4 said:


> Thanks! Just got the polka dot Blythe blouse for $21.


 


DC-Cutie said:


> Same here! I hadn't seen it before.
> 
> Also, ordered a pair of Superga sneakers, calf hair wallet, shrunken pop art blazer and 3 Jackie pullover sweaters.
> 
> I'm waiting patiently to see if the price will drop on the crepe shawl blazer.
> 
> Tomorrow the new factory site opens, hope they offer some good deals


 


LVjudy said:


> Me three! Also picked up the Blythe in Retro Jade. I told myself I would purchase anymore Blythe blouse but just couldn't resist. Might need an intervention soon...


 


pavilion said:


> Grabbed that as well. Unfortunately only sizes 2 and above are marked that low. The 0's are $89.99 so I took a gamble and ordered the 2. I'm hoping since I have broad shoulders it'll fit okay or I'll be able to take it in a bit in the body.


 Darnit!! I was on my way to work before seeing this.  What color were the polka dots and the shirt.


----------



## pavilion

saira1214 said:
			
		

> Darnit!! I was on my way to work before seeing this.  What color were the polka dots and the shirt.



It was this blouse so the shirt is white / slightly off white with grey polka dots

I took the photo from the website but I think it looks better and has more pronounced polka dots in real life.


----------



## saira1214

pavilion said:


> It was this blouse so the shirt is white / slightly off white with grey polka dots
> 
> I took the photo from the website but I think it looks better and has more pronounced polka dots in real life.
> 
> View attachment 1906064


 Thanks!


----------



## DC-Cutie

25% sale items off in-stores.


----------



## luvmy3girls

DC-Cutie said:


> Same here! I hadn't seen it before.
> 
> Also, ordered a pair of Superga sneakers, calf hair wallet, shrunken pop art blazer and 3 Jackie pullover sweaters.
> 
> I'm waiting patiently to see if the price will drop on the crepe shawl blazer.
> 
> Tomorrow the new factory site opens, hope they offer some good deals


 what color sneakers did you get?


----------



## DC-Cutie

luvmy3girls said:


> what color sneakers did you get?



Mint


----------



## DC-Cutie

If anyone is still looking for the polka dot Blythe, PM me. I went to a store today that had plenty of sizes in stock. Still at regular price, but they will match the online price + the store discount.


----------



## isabella1

What is the difference in quality at the factory store and retail store. I love jcrew so much. I live too far away to visit either often but I shop online a lot!!!! Love the way their blazers fit!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

isabella1 said:


> What is the difference in quality at the factory store and retail store. I love jcrew so much. I live too far away to visit either often but I shop online a lot!!!! Love the way their blazers fit!!!



The fabric is usually a lower quality.


----------



## trigirl

WooHoo!!  I scored a Tippi Heart Me sweater for $22 today!!

I am so glad they are made of 100% merino wool too.  I have been on a J.Crew dry spell lately and happy to have something new to wear.


----------



## Pazdzernika

Has anyone tried on the crepe shawl blazer? How does the sizing run on that?


----------



## Pgh_Shopaholic

InTheDesert said:


> Mine combines it no problem along with promotions, so I do not know what the deal is.



I had one store (Rockefeller Plaza) do it no problem, Soho was another story. The girl said she couldn't, I said I'd leave and go to another J. Crew to see if they had the stuff. She asked to see my card I used or my receipt. She eventually gave it to me, but said it was a "one time" only thing. The girls down at Madewell had NO problem combining either. If it will always be a hassle at one, I'll just start shopping at the other ones where they'll give it to me better. 

I am loving this sale though! I've gotten 5 tops from J. Crew this week. Its a good thing my sister and I are the same size, so I can justify more.


----------



## renza

Has anyone seen the fuchsia/orange invitation clutch in stores, and if so, which ones? I hear they are marked down to $30 in-store but they are still $98 online--I would LOVE to find this at the lower price!


----------



## Squeaky00

polka dot blythe is back online but for $89


----------



## Purse-o-holic

Bought this honeycomb scarf and love it. Only complaint is its too delicate.


----------



## yellow08

Squeaky00 said:


> polka dot blythe is back online but for $89



I know right :cry: 

I've been on a JC dry spell and I haven't purchased from a 30% online/in-store sale in months. But I did grab 2 things this sale. I picked up the Blythe in polka dot for $62 :cry: and the Edie calf hair wallet for $48...

I'm bummed I missed the Blythe for $21!


----------



## graceful

Does anyone own or tried on the Mona Mary Janes?  How do they fit?  TTS or order 1/2 size up?  I had to go up in size on my suede and patent martinas.  My B&M J Crew store does not sell many shoes so I can't try on the Mary Janes.


----------



## jordanjordan

Purse-o-holic said:
			
		

> Bought this honeycomb scarf and love it. Only complaint is its too delicate.



oh my gosh I love that!! I want one!


----------



## findingcate

I love and have this scarf too, but the first time I wore it, several threads fell off at the unfinished edge.



Purse-o-holic said:


> Bought this honeycomb scarf and love it. Only complaint is its too delicate.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1907154


----------



## gmo

Has anyone checked out the new factory site yet? I like the look of it better, but I'm not sure I see any benefits over the old site...yet. I couldn't resist the blazer in blackwatch plaid, despite having made a large sale order yesterday.


----------



## DC-Cutie

gmo said:


> Has anyone checked out the new factory site yet? I like the look of it better, but I'm not sure I see any benefits over the old site...yet. I couldn't resist the blazer in blackwatch plaid, despite having made a large sale order yesterday.



I like the layout and it seems like they have more clothing options. I also like the factory first perk that gives you 20% off on your birthday.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I just ordered a couple cashmere sweaters from the factory site.  So excited!


----------



## gmo

DC-Cutie said:


> I like the layout and it seems like they have more clothing options. I also like the factory first perk that gives you 20% off on your birthday.



Completely forgot about the 20% ... that will be nice. Not that I need more reason to shop on my birthday, though!


----------



## DC-Cutie

lanasyogamama said:


> I just ordered a couple cashmere sweaters from the factory site.  So excited!



Please don't get too excited. The quakity of retail cashmere has gone way down and the factory isn't any better.


----------



## DC-Cutie

gmo said:


> Completely forgot about the 20% ... that will be nice. Not that I need more reason to shop on my birthday, though!



This perk came just in time, my birthday is Monday


----------



## lanasyogamama

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> Please don't get too excited. The quakity of retail cashmere has gone way down and the factory isn't any better.



You're totally right, I bought a J Crew cashmere in store last year and it wasn't that great. I just can't find any good cashmere that I can afford lately, so I'm just hoping these will at least be cute.


----------



## jcacate

DC-Cutie said:


> The fabric is usually a lower quality.



And the shoes and belts and purses are often not real leather.


----------



## Purse-o-holic

jordanjordan said:


> oh my gosh I love that!! I want one!


 
Thanks Jordan


----------



## Purse-o-holic

findingcate said:


> I love and have this scarf too, but the first time I wore it, several threads fell off at the unfinished edge.


 
Yes, same here, and they haven't stopped falling off. Need to find a way to make it stop.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Purse-o-holic said:


> Yes, same here, and they haven't stopped falling off. Need to find a way to make it stop.



There is a fabric glue you can get at the craft or fabric store that stops frays and dries clear.


----------



## Jujuma

lanasyogamama said:
			
		

> You're totally right, I bought a J Crew cashmere in store last year and it wasn't that great. I just can't find any good cashmere that I can afford lately, so I'm just hoping these will at least be cute.



Have you tried Aqua? It's a little better quality wise and about the same price wise. When it goes on sale, I get it at Bloomingdales, it's totally affordable. I try and stock up during after holiday sales in Jan/ Feb. The important thing is I've been happy with the quality, I expect my cashmere to last more than one season Aqua does, J Crew doesn't a lot of the time.


----------



## danae

I hope they bring back the swiss dot Tippi. How stupid of me when I saw it in August and didn't buy it. At the time I found it too pricey and though I'd wait for a markdown, then it sold out completely!


----------



## DC-Cutie

danae said:


> I hope they bring back the swiss dot Tippi. How stupid of me when I saw it in August and didn't buy it. At the time I found it too pricey and though I'd wait for a markdown, then it sold out completely!



It popped up yesterday. It's best to get up early in the morning, that's when sokd out items pop up


----------



## danae

DC-Cutie said:


> It popped up yesterday. It's best to get up early in the morning, that's when sokd out items pop up



Oh no! I wish there'd be a feature to set up an alert. Onto more stalking, then! If you see it again and you remember, do you think you could shoot me a message? 

Also, I've seen people take their normal Tippi size in this and others say it runs large. Which is true?


----------



## erinrose

I just picked up the crystal circle necklace I´ve been eyeing for a while and of course had to get the blythe in retro jade too since it was on sale


----------



## jordanjordan

danae said:
			
		

> Oh no! I wish there'd be a feature to set up an alert. Onto more stalking, then! If you see it again and you remember, do you think you could shoot me a message?
> 
> Also, I've seen people take their normal Tippi size in this and others say it runs large. Which is true?



I got my normal size.  Check as soon as you wake up every morning.  When I am looking for a pop back I look everyday!  Before 8 EST is the best time to get something.  You could also try WFIFY but I have not had the best luck with that service.

I still haven't worn mine because it just got cold here this week, but I keep seeing it on tv and on blogs so I'm looking forward to using it!!  I knew as soon as I saw it on Katie Holmes online it would sell out.


----------



## ~bastet

I love J Crew's perfect fit long sleeved tees!  I wish that they'd ship for free.    I've got a J Crew near me but when they have a sale my size disappears ASAP and I'd rather order online.  I just bought a red buffalo plaid shirt and I love it!


----------



## natcolb65

Are the factory items cut true to size. There is a dress I want for work but not sure if I should order an 8 or a 10. I normally fit an 8 but I have kinda large boobies so I'm not sure. I wish I knew if they had it in a store.


----------



## jordanjordan

~bastet said:
			
		

> I love J Crew's perfect fit long sleeved tees!  I wish that they'd ship for free.    I've got a J Crew near me but when they have a sale my size disappears ASAP and I'd rather order online.  I just bought a red buffalo plaid shirt and I love it!



If you get them to place the order for you in store you will get free shipping.  I never pay for shipping, I either order during promos or bring a list of what I want to my store to order.


----------



## jordanjordan

natcolb65 said:
			
		

> Are the factory items cut true to size. There is a dress I want for work but not sure if I should order an 8 or a 10. I normally fit an 8 but I have kinda large boobies so I'm not sure. I wish I knew if they had it in a store.



I find the factory dresses run about a size smaller than retail.  I wear a 00 in most retail dresses but can wear a 0 in the factory suiting dresses.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I received the Edie Calf Hair wallet today and noticed the j crew tag has the retail as $128. Online and in store the retail is $198. 

Anybody else notice this?


----------



## jordanjordan

Does anyone have the booker boots?  I usually buy Frye boots but I really like these.  Are they as good of quality as Frye?  I haven't been thrilled with the quality of J.Crew shoes for the price.  I really like their flats but only on deep discount.


----------



## gmo

DC-Cutie said:


> I received the Edie Calf Hair wallet today and noticed the j crew tag has the retail as $128. Online and in store the retail is $198.
> 
> Anybody else notice this?



Weird, I just bought an Edie wallet (red leather) today in store and the tag said $128 on it as well! But they had marked it down to $39.99 + 25% + student discount so it was a steal. I don't understand the price discrepancy though.


----------



## DC-Cutie

gmo said:


> Weird, I just bought an Edie wallet (red leather) today in store and the tag said $128 on it as well! But they had marked it down to $39.99 + 25% + student discount so it was a steal. I don't understand the price discrepancy though.



What!!  $39?  

Ok, Nevermind, I see you got the red leather. Not the calf hair.


----------



## gmo

DC-Cutie said:


> What!!  $39?
> 
> Which store if you don't mind me asking?



The Copley Place store in Boston. I only saw one there, but it definitely wouldn't hurt to give them a call.


----------



## justpeachy4397

gmo said:


> The Copley Place store in Boston. I only saw one there, but it definitely wouldn't hurt to give them a call.



yay a fellow bostonian!


----------



## PursePrincess24

I scored the marquess fleur necklace for half the orig price!! So excited :happy dance:


----------



## chelle232

Has anyone seen the dot Mila flats in store and recall the price?


----------



## InTheDesert

chelle232 said:


> Has anyone seen the dot Mila flats in store and recall the price?



$99.99 + 25% off.


----------



## chelle232

InTheDesert said:


> $99.99 + 25% off.



Thank you!


----------



## gmo

justpeachy4397 said:
			
		

> yay a fellow bostonian!



Yay Boston! Just did some more damage at Copley... I might need to relax!


----------



## fashion16

Ladies, I have a lot of jcrew clothing but no jewelry. I love their jewelry but struggle with paying that much for costume jewelry. For those of you who have their jewelry, is it worth the price? Do you know of any other brands with a similar look/style but cheaper? I will not buy knockoffs. For example, a couple of years ago, Ann Taylor loft had some pieces that looked j.crewesque but for a fraction of the price. I haven't seen anything this year however.


----------



## DC-Cutie

fashion16 said:


> Ladies, I have a lot of jcrew clothing but no jewelry. I love their jewelry but struggle with paying that much for costume jewelry. For those of you who have their jewelry, is it worth the price? Do you know of any other brands with a similar look/style but cheaper? I will not buy knockoffs. For example, a couple of years ago, Ann Taylor loft had some pieces that looked j.crewesque but for a fraction of the price. I haven't seen anything this year however.



Love j crew jewelry, but will NOT pay full price. Wait for a sale.  

Bauble bar has similar pieces and there are vendors on Etsy that offer great selections at lower prices.


----------



## vhdos

This morning, I went online and purchased the Festival Blue Schoolboy blazer and my first No. 2 pencil skirt in wool (the bright aqua color).  I had no idea what size to get.  I am 5'3", 100 pounds, 24" waist, 34" hips and the customer service rep on chat told me to order a petite size.  I know that J Crew pants and skirts are too big for me in the smallest regular size, so hopefully, the petite will be better.  I ordered the 0P.  I didn't get the 00P because I know that the wool won't stretch and I figured that I'd rather have the skirt be too big (and have it altered by my tailor) as opposed to too small.


----------



## fashion16

I am almost your exact size although I am a 25 waist and 106 lbs. I got a 00 regular in the No2 pencil and still could have gone smaller. Mine was regular and not petite.


----------



## vhdos

^The 00 regular in J Crew pants, shorts, and skirts are all too big for me, which is why I thought that I would try the 0 petite sizing.


----------



## friday13bride

vhdos said:
			
		

> ^The 00 regular in J Crew pants, shorts, and skirts are all too big for me, which is why I thought that I would try the 0 petite sizing.



I'm typically a size 2 in everything JCrew but almost always have to go up 1 size when ordering petite from them.
Good luck.. Hope they fit!


----------



## jordanjordan

vhdos said:
			
		

> ^The 00 regular in J Crew pants, shorts, and skirts are all too big for me, which is why I thought that I would try the 0 petite sizing.



I wear a 0 in shorts and pants but can get a 00 in the wool pencil skirts.  I find all the pencil skirts run big and have a lot of room in the butt and thigh area.


----------



## vhdos

^^Thanks ladies.  Maybe the 0P will work then.  *crossing fingers*


----------



## erinrose

fashion16 said:


> Ladies, I have a lot of jcrew clothing but no jewelry. I love their jewelry but struggle with paying that much for costume jewelry. For those of you who have their jewelry, is it worth the price? Do you know of any other brands with a similar look/style but cheaper? I will not buy knockoffs. For example, a couple of years ago, Ann Taylor loft had some pieces that looked j.crewesque but for a fraction of the price. I haven't seen anything this year however.


 
I love their jewelry too but as you pointed out it is _so_ pricey for costume pieces. I always look on etsy to see if there are any similar styles though so I don´t have to pay the J Crew price. The quality of the jewelry on etsy from my experience has been great, the same quality as J Crew for a fraction of the price!  

I did however cave in recently and got the crystal circle necklace, only beacuse I  didn´t find a similar one on etsy. But the J Crew jewelry is amazing quality that you can have for a life time and I think that´s how I can justify splurging one in a while on a J Crew jewlery piece


----------



## 4Elegance

Me in my Blythe blouse.  I'm addicted to these as well.  Happy Monday


----------



## yellow08

4Elegance said:
			
		

> Me in my Blythe blouse.  I'm addicted to these as well.  Happy Monday



That color is nice on you!!

I'm addicted to Blythe blouses too :shame:


----------



## 4Elegance

yellow08 said:
			
		

> That color is nice on you!!
> 
> I'm addicted to Blythe blouses too :shame:



Thank you yellow08.  I was afraid of the color at first but it was such a great deal I just couldn't pass


----------



## jordanjordan

yellow08 said:
			
		

> That color is nice on you!!
> 
> I'm addicted to Blythe blouses too :shame:



I want to be, but they are short on me.  I try them on all the time hoping one works but no.


----------



## quinlanty

First post on TPF!!!!! I went to the J Crew near my university in MD and they had great fall button downs for 80 percent off! Walked out with 4 shirts for $15 each!


----------



## dusty paws

hellllllo ladies! long time no post here - been away on vacation. picked up the tassel flats today for 119 in store - they price matched to the website and took an additional 25% off.

i'm eying the edie wallet online in calf hair - does anyone have one? how does it hold up?


----------



## dusty paws

^or if anyone's store has one in stock i'd love a PM!


----------



## vhdos

My items arrived today.  It's odd - the festival blue Schoolboy (with gold buttons) seems different than I remember it in store.  The material is very thin.  The quality seems fine, but when I first felt it, it reminded me more of "outlet" quality than regular J Crew.  Does anyone have this blazer?
Also, the aqua 0P no. 2 pencil skirt in wool is too big, but not by a lot.  I could either have it altered or maybe exchange it for a 00P.


----------



## jordanjordan

vhdos said:
			
		

> My items arrived today.  It's odd - the festival blue Schoolboy (with gold buttons) seems different than I remember it in store.  The material is very thin.  The quality seems fine, but when I first felt it, it reminded me more of "outlet" quality than regular J Crew.  Does anyone have this blazer?
> Also, the aqua 0P no. 2 pencil skirt in wool is too big, but not by a lot.  I could either have it altered or maybe exchange it for a 00P.



I looked at that blazer in the store today and it definitely felt pretty thin.  I dunno what you paid for it but at my store it was 129.99 (I think) plus 25% off sale, so a pretty good deal especially if you have a student/teacher discount to stack.


----------



## Snowqueen!

jordanjordan said:


> I want to be, but they are short on me.  I try them on all the time hoping one works but no.



The Blythes never work on me either.  They are just too short and boxy and the sleeves are too wide.

I just received a silk popover camp shirt from Ann Taylor as a gift that is awesome.  They have another silk camp shirt that buttons all the way up the front, but it is too short like the Blythes.  Try the popover if you get a chance.


----------



## daly15

J Crew newbie here. Had tried their outwear (winter coats) in the past, but without luck regarding size. I gave it anoter try with the 30% off sale and received my items today.  I got 2 Blythe blouses (yellow and retro jade), no.2 pencil skirt wool in retrojade  and the schoolboy blazer in festival blue. I took my regular size 8 in the blouses and blazer and they fit me TTS. I ordered the skirt in 8P since I'm  5'5". I'm glad I didn't size up to 10P because even when the skirt it fitted around the hips, is a little big at the waist (always have this problem with pencil skirts). I really love the blouses and the skirt, but had higher expectations regarding the blazer. The fabric is thin and it doesn't have the weight that I expected. I will keep it since I bought it at sale, but would not pay full price for it.


----------



## jordanjordan

Snowqueen! said:
			
		

> The Blythes never work on me either.  They are just too short and boxy and the sleeves are too wide.
> 
> I just received a silk popover camp shirt from Ann Taylor as a gift that is awesome.  They have another silk camp shirt that buttons all the way up the front, but it is too short like the Blythes.  Try the popover if you get a chance.



Thanks for the tip ill check it out!!


----------



## katheryn

vhdos said:


> My items arrived today.  It's odd - the festival blue Schoolboy (with gold buttons) seems different than I remember it in store.  The material is very thin.  The quality seems fine, but when I first felt it, it reminded me more of "outlet" quality than regular J Crew.  Does anyone have this blazer?
> Also, the aqua 0P no. 2 pencil skirt in wool is too big, but not by a lot.  I could either have it altered or maybe exchange it for a 00P.



I agree about the material on the blazer. It does not seem very substantial for flannel. I haven't worn mine yet and I plan to return it because I don't care for the fit (I may reorder a smaller size).


----------



## xoespresso

Hi ladies, I'm a longtime Jcrew lover but pretty new to this thread! I was wondering if anyone has experience using the Jcrew Laundress wash on their merino sweaters? I have a few tippis that I'd like to try and start handwashing, but I'm a little worried since the tag says "dry clean" and I don't want to dilute all the pretty bright colors! Any advice or experience would be greatly appreciated


----------



## MichelleAntonia

fashion16 said:


> I am almost your exact size although I am a 25 waist and 106 lbs. I got a 00 regular in the No2 pencil and still could have gone smaller. Mine was regular and not petite.




Yeah the pencils have been crazy. I'm usually a 2 in just about everything, but can fit the 00 this season!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

4Elegance said:


> Me in my Blythe blouse.  I'm addicted to these as well.  Happy Monday
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912034




You make everything look so good!!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I did some damage these past two weeks, but regret not getting a Blythe!


----------



## 4Elegance

MichelleAntonia said:
			
		

> You make everything look so good!!



Thank you that's very kind


----------



## 4Elegance

MichelleAntonia said:
			
		

> I did some damage these past two weeks, but regret not getting a Blythe!



Keep watching for them.  You can usually find them on sale.


----------



## gmo

vhdos said:


> My items arrived today.  It's odd - the festival blue Schoolboy (with gold buttons) seems different than I remember it in store.  The material is very thin.  The quality seems fine, but when I first felt it, it reminded me more of "outlet" quality than regular J Crew.  Does anyone have this blazer?
> Also, the aqua 0P no. 2 pencil skirt in wool is too big, but not by a lot.  I could either have it altered or maybe exchange it for a 00P.



I bought that schoolboy in store. It is a bit thin, but I'm not complaining at the price I paid for it (129.99, 25% discount and 15% student discount).


----------



## DC-Cutie

vhdos said:


> My items arrived today.  It's odd - the festival blue Schoolboy (with gold buttons) seems different than I remember it in store.  The material is very thin.  The quality seems fine, but when I first felt it, it reminded me more of "outlet" quality than regular J Crew.



This is interesting. A while back I looked at a blazer, the weight was nice and the fabric thick. I went back abut a month later to purchase it, the fabric was much thinner, like you said more like outlet quality. I didn't purchase it. 

I inquired online and was told that it was possible j crew used a different run of cloth for the new stock. 

Hope j crew isn't trying to pull a switcheroo on us.


----------



## NCC1701D

I got the Toni tassel loafers in Adobe (black/cognac) but I'm not sure whether to keep them. I think they are beautiful, but I don't have many pairs of shoes and I wonder if they will be too memorable if I wear them often. Any thoughts?


----------



## renza

NCC1701D said:


> I got the Toni tassel loafers in Adobe (black/cognac) but I'm not sure whether to keep them. I think they are beautiful, but I don't have many pairs of shoes and I wonder if they will be too memorable if I wear them often. Any thoughts?


Those look quite versatile, and I don't think there is anything wrong with wearing the same pair of shoes frequently. If you like them, keep them!


----------



## dusty paws

NCC1701D said:


> I got the Toni tassel loafers in Adobe (black/cognac) but I'm not sure whether to keep them. I think they are beautiful, but I don't have many pairs of shoes and I wonder if they will be too memorable if I wear them often. Any thoughts?



i'm wearing mine today! i splurged and they are just gorgeous. i think they will look great paired with dark skinnies and a blazer with a button down.


----------



## NCC1701D

renza said:


> Those look quite versatile, and I don't think there is anything wrong with wearing the same pair of shoes frequently. If you like them, keep them!





dusty paws said:


> i'm wearing mine today! i splurged and they are just gorgeous. i think they will look great paired with dark skinnies and a blazer with a button down.



I think I am keeping them.  Loafers are supposedly "in" now, but it's hard to find a pair that aren't too masculine and aren't either drivers or smoking slippers. These fit the bill.


----------



## Dukeprincess

I agree about the Festival Blue Schoolboy.  It is much thinner than I was expecting, but it is still very gorgeous and versatile.  However, it looks almost like a summer blazer compared to my Hacking.


----------



## renza

Dukeprincess said:


> I agree about the Festival Blue Schoolboy.  It is much thinner than I was expecting, but it is still very gorgeous and versatile.  However, it looks almost like a summer blazer compared to my Hacking.


I wish they made the Hacking in a slightly lighter fabric, like somewhere between the Schoolboy and Hacking weights. I love my Hacking Jacket but it will be awhile before it is cold enough here to wear it.


----------



## fshnonmymind

I went to the store last night to see what's new and there are some interesting patterns and textures going on. I was almost tempted by the caftan, but then I looked at the price (over $400)! Reviews on my blog.


----------



## danae

NCC1701D said:


> I got the Toni tassel loafers in Adobe (black/cognac) but I'm not sure whether to keep them. I think they are beautiful, but I don't have many pairs of shoes and I wonder if they will be too memorable if I wear them often. Any thoughts?



I have the same ones and love them. I think they're beautiful and not too out there, so you can wear them as often as you like. My only comment is to wear them with a band aid on your heels for the first few times, they gave me horrible blisters. Hopefully they'll break in soon!


----------



## NCC1701D

danae said:


> I have the same ones and love them. I think they're beautiful and not too out there, so you can wear them as often as you like. My only comment is to wear them with a band aid on your heels for the first few times, they gave me horrible blisters. Hopefully they'll break in soon!



Aw man, I hope your feet heal! This makes me nervous. I ordered them in two sizes but am in between sizes. The larger size is definitely too large, so if I keep them it'll be the size that is slightly snug.  Maybe I should keep looking.


----------



## vhdos

DC-Cutie said:


> This is interesting. A while back I looked at a blazer, the weight was nice and the fabric thick. I went back abut a month later to purchase it, the fabric was much thinner, like you said more like outlet quality. I didn't purchase it.
> 
> I inquired online and was told that it was possible j crew used a different run of cloth for the new stock.
> 
> Hope j crew isn't trying to pull a switcheroo on us.



This is exactly what I thought!!!  I went in to J Crew about a month ago, saw the blazer, and even pulled it off the rack and checked it out.  The blazer I received in the mail feels much different.  I'm going to take it in to my local J Crew tomorrow and see if they still have some in stock to compare.


----------



## erinrose

Hi people,

I could really use your help here!

The other day or so I ordered the blythe blouse in retro jade and when I got it today it wasn´t the same color I thought it was. On the website it looks very much like a aqua color and in real life the blouse looks so green to me. What are your thoughts about this color, is it really supposed to look like this in real life or is mine just a faulty one?


----------



## NCC1701D

That doesn't look like any of the retro jade I've seen. 

Google images


----------



## erinrose

NCC1701D said:


> That doesn't look like any of the retro jade I've seen.
> 
> Google images


 
I know right! I emailed them this exact pics but they haven´t responded! So frustrating!


----------



## NCC1701D

Try calling, or live chat if you aren't somewhere where you can make a phone call.


----------



## LVjudy

erinrose said:


> Hi people,
> 
> I could really use your help here!
> 
> The other day or so I ordered the blythe blouse in retro jade and when I got it today it wasn´t the same color I thought it was. On the website it looks very much like a aqua color and in real life the blouse looks so green to me. What are your thoughts about this color, is it really supposed to look like this in real life or is mine just a faulty one?



yeah thats not correct.  i too ordered the retro jade & mine is indeed aqua and not simply green.  i agree w/ the prev poster to maybe try to use live chat to get the issue resolved.  good luck!


----------



## erinrose

LVjudy said:


> yeah thats not correct. i too ordered the retro jade & mine is indeed aqua and not simply green. i agree w/ the prev poster to maybe try to use live chat to get the issue resolved. good luck!


 
Thanks everyone!

I did call them and it is in fact not the retro jade color, so they are sending me the right one and I am returning this green thing.


----------



## NCC1701D

erinrose said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> I did call them and it is in fact not the retro jade color, so they are sending me the right one and I am returning this green thing.



LOL at "green thing." It's a pretty color but not what you ordered! Glad they are straightening it out. (I have the retro jade Tippi and looooove it.)


----------



## DC-Cutie

erinrose said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> I did call them and it is in fact not the retro jade color, so they are sending me the right one and I am returning this green thing.



"Green thing" sounds like it made you


----------



## renza

NCC1701D said:


> LOL at "green thing." It's a pretty color but not what you ordered! Glad they are straightening it out. *(I have the retro jade Tippi and looooove it.)*


I do too! I thought I might not like it in person (I am weird about teal and deeper green-blue shades) but it has turned out to be a great purchase for me.


----------



## erinrose

NCC1701D said:


> LOL at "green thing." It's a pretty color but not what you ordered! Glad they are straightening it out. (I have the retro jade Tippi and looooove it.)



I adore the tippi sweater! And it´s gorgoeus in retro jade!  



DC-Cutie said:


> "Green thing" sounds like it made you


 
Yeah I was disapointed to say the least  You´d think they would send you what you ordered. I´ve been stalking this color to go on sale for a while now so getting the wrong one wasn´t a good suprise.

Now that I´m waiting for the "real retro jade" I can´t help be a little worried that they´ll send the wrong color again


----------



## jordanjordan

xoespresso said:
			
		

> Hi ladies, I'm a longtime Jcrew lover but pretty new to this thread! I was wondering if anyone has experience using the Jcrew Laundress wash on their merino sweaters? I have a few tippis that I'd like to try and start handwashing, but I'm a little worried since the tag says "dry clean" and I don't want to dilute all the pretty bright colors! Any advice or experience would be greatly appreciated



I haven't used that wash but I was all my J.Crew wool and cashmere sweaters on delicate with woolite with no issues so far.  I just don't have time to do it any other way and I don't like dry cleaning.  I think it should be fine. Let us know how you like the laundress wash, I was thinking about getting some.


----------



## firstaid

Since we are Jcrewaholics, does anyone here have tippis or jackie sweaters in a variety of similar colors (ex. different shades of blues)?. I just bought a tippi today in celestial blue, and I have another tippi in lustrous blue. I am kind of regretting it, but since it was on sale, I will keep it.


----------



## bonchicgenre

firstaid said:
			
		

> Since we are Jcrewaholics, does anyone here have tippis or jackie sweaters in a variety of similar colors (ex. different shades of blues)?. I just bought a tippi today in celestial blue, and I have another tippi in lustrous blue. I am kind of regretting it, but since it was on sale, I will keep it.



I am guilty of this! I own multiple purples, blues, and greens in Jackie cardigan, Jackie sweaters, and tippi sweaters. But really sometimes light purple goes better then dark... Can't recall exact names of colors.


----------



## firstaid

bonchicgenre said:


> I am guilty of this! I own multiple purples, blues, and greens in Jackie cardigan, Jackie sweaters, and tippi sweaters. But really sometimes light purple goes better then dark... Can't recall exact names of colors.



Ha! The colors are so vibrant. I have always been attracted to blue, so I could find myself with a collection of tippis in various shades of blue.


----------



## Pazdzernika

gmo said:
			
		

> I bought that schoolboy in store. It is a bit thin, but I'm not complaining at the price I paid for it (129.99, 25% discount and 15% student discount).



Your store lets you stack discounts?? Mine says it's one or the other. Boooo!


----------



## erinrose

So this whole blythe retro jade situation is getting weirder. I just checked my email and J Crew had responded to the picture I sent earlier and called also called about and got resolved. They are now saying that the color in the pic I sent is the correct one?

I´ve always been so happy with J Crew but this is just strange. One repressentative is saying one thing (that the color on the blouse I recived is not how it´s supposed to look) and another one is saying the exact opposite. I mean what am I supposed to believe and should I even make an exchange when they´re now claiming it is supposed to have that coloring?


----------



## jordanjordan

Pazdzernika said:
			
		

> Your store lets you stack discounts?? Mine says it's one or the other. Boooo!



My store lets me stack them if it is 25% off sale, or outerwear, or something specific like that, but not if it is 25% off total purchase (a transaction discount as opposed to a promotion).  I think that is the official policy, so you may want to ask to talk to a manager next time!


----------



## bagsforme

I got this sweater.  So cute. 
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_categor...all~mode+matchallany~~~~~french hen/14492.jsp


----------



## vhdos

erinrose said:


> So this whole blythe retro jade situation is getting weirder. I just checked my email and J Crew had responded to the picture I sent earlier and called also called about and got resolved. They are now saying that the color in the pic I sent is the correct one?
> 
> I´ve always been so happy with J Crew but this is just strange. One repressentative is saying one thing (that the color on the blouse I recived is not how it´s supposed to look) and another one is saying the exact opposite. I mean what am I supposed to believe and should I even make an exchange when they´re now claiming it is supposed to have that coloring?



I would attempt the exchange.  That does not look like retro jade.  I just purchased a skirt in retro jade and the color looks nothing like the color of your shirt.  Retro jade is sort of a bold, dark, aqua.  Your shirt looks more like a grass green.


----------



## gmo

NCC1701D said:


> I think I am keeping them.  Loafers are supposedly "in" now, but it's hard to find a pair that aren't too masculine and aren't either drivers or smoking slippers. These fit the bill.



I have them in the champagne color -- I love them! Definitely a great buy. I love that they can be dressed up or down. And in the adobe color, they're definitely more of a classic. Definitely keep them!


----------



## gmo

bagsforme said:


> I got this sweater.  So cute.
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_categor...all~mode+matchallany~~~~~french hen/14492.jsp



Love that hen sweater. I bought it a while back with a 20% promo and haven't worn it yet. It needs to get colder!


----------



## vhdos

erinrose:
I took a picture of my new wool retro jade No. 2 pencil skirt next to a tank top that I have in a true, grass green.  Hope it helps


----------



## erinrose

vhdos said:


> erinrose:
> I took a picture of my new wool retro jade No. 2 pencil skirt next to a tank top that I have in a true, grass green. Hope it helps
> View attachment 1915712


 
Thank you so much for the pic! 

The retro jade color looks absolutely beautiful! It´s exacly what I wanted but looks nothing like the color of the shirt I got so I am definitely doing the return, I´m droping off the package today.

The green grass color looks pretty similar to the shirt, and while it is a really pretty color, it´s not what I ordered.

Crossing my fingers J Crew gets it right this time


----------



## Chimicki

Hi Ladies,

I have lurked in this forum for so long. I love JCrew and I buy things but gosh, you all have opened my eyes to things I never even payed any attention to. I am a Jackie Cardigan girl but now I like the Tippi sweater. I just ordered the colorblock Tippi Cardigan in the Green/blue combination. Love it!! I also ordered the gingham classic shirt from the Factory in the pink color. I received it yesterday and this shirt is too thin. I wanted to find out, is the mini gingham at JCrew thicker than this? I hope so, because I like a heavier weight shirt where I don't have to feel like I have to wear something under it. I appreciate your opinions in the differences with the Factory versus the regular. The factory can be hit or miss and that is what I don't like. Thanks again!! Chimicki


----------



## dusty paws

just read online that sale in stores has gone to 30% off and more stuff was added. might be going back to the mall after work today. hah


----------



## graceful

Yes, I went at lunch and they were doing additional 30% in store!


----------



## Pazdzernika

jordanjordan said:
			
		

> My store lets me stack them if it is 25% off sale, or outerwear, or something specific like that, but not if it is 25% off total purchase (a transaction discount as opposed to a promotion).  I think that is the official policy, so you may want to ask to talk to a manager next time!



Good to know! Looks like they should've stacked my discounts! Harrumph! Thanks for the info!


----------



## Dukeprincess

What does everyone think about the new arrivals?  I am about to place an order for the Sasha pumps.  I must have them!


----------



## ivy1026

hi ladies....just need some advices here.  I am a xs regular size in j crew sweater.  Thinking of getting a coat in petite size.  Should I go with 0P or 2P?  The coat is only sold online so can't try it on.......thanks!


----------



## Greentea

ivy1026 said:


> hi ladies....just need some advices here.  I am a xs regular size in j crew sweater.  Thinking of getting a coat in petite size.  Should I go with 0P or 2P?  The coat is only sold online so can't try it on.......thanks!



2p


----------



## fashion16

Be careful. I agree that a 2p may fit you in the body but last time I tried this approach, I wound up with a blazer that had awkwardly short sleeves. Depends in the length of your arms.


----------



## vhdos

I was in store today and got a bright yellow (almost neon) v-neck, cashmere-blend sweater, a navy and green striped casual shirt with gold buttons, and a plain white tank.  My total was about $60 (it was all on sale and an additional 30% off).  I double checked on the quality of the festival blue Schoolboy and they were all thin.  I'm guessing that somewhere along the way in production, they switched material.  I'm still keeping mine.  It was a great price and fits me perfectly


----------



## ivy1026

fashion16 said:
			
		

> Be careful. I agree that a 2p may fit you in the body but last time I tried this approach, I wound up with a blazer that had awkwardly short sleeves. Depends in the length of your arms.



Thanks.  I am an overall petite person so I guess the sleeves should be fine


----------



## dusty paws

picked up a wool pencil skirt, two sweaters, a cowlneck, and silk scarf today. banned for a while!


----------



## william_st_girl

dusty paws said:
			
		

> picked up a wool pencil skirt, two sweaters, a cowlneck, and silk scarf today. banned for a while!



Pics please! I'm loving j crew and kinda been a brand that passed me bye till reading this thread today. I love cowl necks!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

vhdos said:


> I was in store today and got a bright yellow (almost neon) v-neck, cashmere-blend sweater, a navy and green striped casual shirt with gold buttons, and a plain white tank.  My total was about $60 (it was all on sale and an additional 30% off).  I double checked on the quality of the festival blue Schoolboy and they were all thin.  I'm guessing that somewhere along the way in production, they switched material.  I'm still keeping mine.  It was a great price and fits me perfectly




wow, I'm interested in the sweater. Do you know which one it is exactly, or is it still online?


----------



## ncch

Is the hen sweater coming back in the navy or should I just get the brownish one while it's in stock online?  

Any mod pix?  Thanks!


----------



## dusty paws

^sf center had the navy as of yesterday.


----------



## friday13bride

I just picked up the leather tillery convertable cluch in green for $42. Full price was $148


----------



## pavilion

I went to the store last night and grabbed a turquoise gingham button up, the navy/green colorblock sequin tank, and three favorite tanks in black, white, and navy.  With the additional 30% off of sale and student discount, the total for everything was around $50.


----------



## saira1214

vhdos said:


> I was in store today and got a bright yellow (almost neon) v-neck, cashmere-blend sweater, a navy and green striped casual shirt with gold buttons, and a plain white tank. My total was about $60 (it was all on sale and an additional 30% off). I double checked on the quality of the festival blue Schoolboy and they were all thin. I'm guessing that somewhere along the way in production, they switched material. I'm still keeping mine. It was a great price and fits me perfectly


 Wow, great deal! All that for $60.00 is amazing!


----------



## erinrose

vhdos said:


> I was in store today and got a bright yellow (almost neon) v-neck, cashmere-blend sweater, a navy and green striped casual shirt with gold buttons, and a plain white tank. My total was about $60 (it was all on sale and an additional 30% off). I double checked on the quality of the festival blue Schoolboy and they were all thin. I'm guessing that somewhere along the way in production, they switched material. I'm still keeping mine. It was a great price and fits me perfectly


 
That is a great deal!


----------



## phiphi

dusty paws said:


> picked up a wool pencil skirt, two sweaters, a cowlneck, and silk scarf today. banned for a while!





friday13bride said:


> I just picked up the leather tillery convertable cluch in green for $42. Full price was $148





pavilion said:


> I went to the store last night and grabbed a turquoise gingham button up, the navy/green colorblock sequin tank, and three favorite tanks in black, white, and navy.  With the additional 30% off of sale and student discount, the total for everything was around $50.



i can't wait to see your pictures!!!!


----------



## jordanjordan

Random question but I need some new lounge wear and I'm looking for ideas- what do you gals wear?  I am trying to step my game up a bit from old yoga pants and a college t shirt.  I'd like to look crew ish but be comfortable and look presentable enough I'm not embarrassed if I see my neighbor outside.


----------



## dusty paws

so when i was checking out yesterday two of the sales gals told me i should come work at jcrew over the weekends to get the discount. i'm so tempted. bwahhaha. 

yesterdays buys:
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_categor...~90~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~stripe/99001.jsp
http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Navigation...~90~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~stripe/97868.jsp
http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Navigation...~90~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~stripe/16798.jsp
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_special...l~mode+matchallany~~~~~double serge/88707.jsp
and a silk scarf. i clearly have a problem. haha


----------



## NCC1701D

dusty paws said:


> so when i was checking out yesterday two of the sales gals told me i should come work at jcrew over the weekends to get the discount. i'm so tempted. bwahhaha.
> 
> yesterdays buys:
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_categor...~90~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~stripe/99001.jsp
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Navigation...~90~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~stripe/97868.jsp
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Navigation...~90~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~stripe/16798.jsp
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_special...l~mode+matchallany~~~~~double serge/88707.jsp
> and a silk scarf. i clearly have a problem. haha



I can't tell if you like stripes.


----------



## LVjudy

dusty paws said:


> so when i was checking out yesterday two of the sales gals told me i should come work at jcrew over the weekends to get the discount. i'm so tempted. bwahhaha.
> 
> yesterdays buys:
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_categor...~90~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~stripe/99001.jsp
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Navigation...~90~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~stripe/97868.jsp
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Navigation...~90~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~stripe/16798.jsp
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_special...l~mode+matchallany~~~~~double serge/88707.jsp
> and a silk scarf. i clearly have a problem. haha



i too picked up the striped shawl collar sweatshirt.  been eye'ing it for a while & so glad i held out on it.  will be perfect alone or to layer.  yay stripes!!!


----------



## rengb6

Does anyone know if the ballet flat 30% off secret sale is extended through this Saturday? I would like to pick up a few pairs. Thanks!


----------



## natcolb65

rengb6 said:


> Does anyone know if the ballet flat 30% off secret sale is extended through this Saturday? I would like to pick up a few pairs. Thanks!


 
When I was in yesterday I was told that the sale is through Sunday.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Anyone know how the toothpick pants fit? I want to order the velvet toothpick pants in blue online since they don't have them at the store I went to yesterday (though I guess I could try the others in the area), but I've never tried j.crew pants. For reference, I'm 5'4, 24 in jeans, about 97 lbs. anyone know if they run big??


----------



## jordanjordan

Kitties Are Cute said:
			
		

> Anyone know how the toothpick pants fit? I want to order the velvet toothpick pants in blue online since they don't have them at the store I went to yesterday (though I guess I could try the others in the area), but I've never tried j.crew pants. For reference, I'm 5'4, 24 in jeans, about 97 lbs. anyone know if they run big??



I buy the toothpick colored pants in my normal premium denim size.  If you are talking about toothpick cords, I size up.


----------



## rengb6

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Anyone know how the toothpick pants fit? I want to order the velvet toothpick pants in blue online since they don't have them at the store I went to yesterday (though I guess I could try the others in the area), but I've never tried j.crew pants. For reference, I'm 5'4, 24 in jeans, about 97 lbs. anyone know if they run big??



I think your probably going to be a 24. I'm 5'1 and 104 pounds and I'm a 24/25 in toothpick jeans and a 24 in toothpick cords. I'd assume the velvet toothpick jeans and cords have similar sizing. In case you are interested in how they look on someone Sarah Vickers has both the mauve blush and navy. I thin they are lovely. Please share a review when you get them! 
http://www.classygirlswearpearls.com/2012/10/a-view-of-gould-island.html
http://www.classygirlswearpearls.com/2012/10/left-on-autumn-drive.html

Thanks Natcolby65 for the sale info!


----------



## Cullinan

ivy1026 said:


> Thanks.  I am an overall petite person so I guess the sleeves should be fine




You're lucky to be in proportion.

I'm 4'11" but I wear 33" inside leg and have a teeny body and long thin arms, like a spider, so petite doesn't work for me although I'm 83 pounds!!!

Hope the coat is great - look forward to pics...


----------



## ladystara

I picked up the blythe shirt in retro jade and the tipped merino cardigan...totally caved!!


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

rengb6 said:
			
		

> I think your probably going to be a 24. I'm 5'1 and 104 pounds and I'm a 24/25 in toothpick jeans and a 24 in toothpick cords. I'd assume the velvet toothpick jeans and cords have similar sizing. In case you are interested in how they look on someone Sarah Vickers has both the mauve blush and navy. I thin they are lovely. Please share a review when you get them!
> http://www.classygirlswearpearls.com/2012/10/a-view-of-gould-island.html
> http://www.classygirlswearpearls.com/2012/10/left-on-autumn-drive.html
> 
> Thanks Natcolby65 for the sale info!



Thank you!! I was thinking of the 24s anyway, glad you confirmed it. Thanks also to jordanjordan.  Hope they fit great, they aren't tooooo expensive either!


----------



## fashion16

I have recently become a jcrew convert. Before I had a tshirt here and a blazer there but lately I have been obsessed. My older pieces are very good quality and have held up well but I am seeing other threads referencing declining quality. For those long time JC lovers out there, has the quality really declined? If so, on which pieces (or overall) and that being said, do any of you resort to buying factory b/c at least you are paying lower prices for lower quality but in similar styles as the main line?


----------



## NCC1701D

fashion16 said:


> I have recently become a jcrew convert. Before I had a tshirt here and a blazer there but lately I have been obsessed. My older pieces are very good quality and have held up well but I am seeing other threads referencing declining quality. For those long time JC lovers out there, has the quality really declined? If so, on which pieces (or overall) and that being said, do any of you resort to buying factory b/c at least you are paying lower prices for lower quality but in similar styles as the main line?



Yes, it has declined IME, at least relative to the price. It used to be easy to find a nice silk blouse or skirt at a moderate price. Now the blouses are either rayon or they are a stiff and papery silk. Or J. Crew will slap a "collection" label on it and charge $300. I understand that prices are bound to go up, but that huge increase is not warranted.

They have stopped lining some of their pants, even suiting pants. They use inferior fibers for some of their sweaters--the dream yarn in particular has been a problem. The cashmere is also low quality (although I don't know if it was ever very good--the cashmere I bought there 10 years ago was also lousy). 

I do like their merino and cotton. The shoes also seem to be well-made for the price (especially if you buy them marked down).


----------



## gmo

NCC1701D said:


> Yes, it has declined IME, at least relative to the price. It used to be easy to find a nice silk blouse or skirt at a moderate price. Now the blouses are either rayon or they are a stiff and papery silk. Or J. Crew will slap a "collection" label on it and charge $300. I understand that prices are bound to go up, but that huge increase is not warranted.
> 
> They have stopped lining some of their pants, even suiting pants. They use inferior fibers for some of their sweaters--the dream yarn in particular has been a problem. The cashmere is also low quality (although I don't know if it was ever very good--the cashmere I bought there 10 years ago was also lousy).
> 
> I do like their merino and cotton. The shoes also seem to be well-made for the price (especially if you buy them marked down).



I do agree with you about the quality of things having declined over the years, while prices are increasing. I'll only buy the silks and cashmeres when they're marked down and have an additional percent off promo available. 

I have a Lexington jacket from 2007, which is substantially thicker and more beautiful than the Hacking jackets they carry now. I also have the festival blue schoolboy, which is thin. I'm OK with that because of the price I paid. I am awaiting the arrival of a factory blazer, and I'll definitely compare the quality of the full retail vs. factory wool.


----------



## fashion16

gmo said:
			
		

> I do agree with you about the quality of things having declined over the years, while prices are increasing. I'll only buy the silks and cashmeres when they're marked down and have an additional percent off promo available.
> 
> I have a Lexington jacket from 2007, which is substantially thicker and more beautiful than the Hacking jackets they carry now. I also have the festival blue schoolboy, which is thin. I'm OK with that because of the price I paid. I am awaiting the arrival of a factory blazer, and I'll definitely compare the quality of the full retail vs. factory wool.



When your blazer arrives, I would be interested in reading your review on the quality


----------



## gmo

fashion16 said:
			
		

> When your blazer arrives, I would be interested in reading your review on the quality



Definitely! It's supposed to be here Tuesday, but it always takes forever when UPS relays the package to USPS for delivery. I'm still waiting on a package that FedEx relayed to my post office on Wednesday!


----------



## natcolb65

gmo said:


> Definitely! It's supposed to be here Tuesday, but it always takes forever when UPS relays the package to USPS for delivery. I'm still waiting on a package that FedEx relayed to my post office on Wednesday!


 
I had two packages that UPS sent to USPS and they sent them back and said my address is undeliverable!!! Which is not true. I'm so mad!!


----------



## erinrose

Has anyone gotten the new J Crew catalogue? All the pieces are amazing!



natcolb65 said:


> I had two packages that UPS sent to USPS and they sent them back and said my address is undeliverable!!! Which is not true. I'm so mad!!


 
Hope you get your packages soon


----------



## watk6022

I didn't see any townhouse trench coats this year. What have they been replaced with?


----------



## Cullinan

I'm tempted to order some shirts but I'm not sure if they come up big or small???

I'd need sz 00 from the measurements quoted..


----------



## jordanjordan

Cullinan said:
			
		

> I'm tempted to order some shirts but I'm not sure if they come up big or small???
> 
> I'd need sz 00 from the measurements quoted..



The measurements chart is terrible.  With shirts, and what size do you wear other places?


----------



## jordanjordan

fashion16 said:
			
		

> I have recently become a jcrew convert. Before I had a tshirt here and a blazer there but lately I have been obsessed. My older pieces are very good quality and have held up well but I am seeing other threads referencing declining quality. For those long time JC lovers out there, has the quality really declined? If so, on which pieces (or overall) and that being said, do any of you resort to buying factory b/c at least you are paying lower prices for lower quality but in similar styles as the main line?



Yes, the quality is worse.  I do not buy factory often because that quality is even worse  and it is rarely much cheaper, if at all.  A good example is my recent schoolboy blazer purchase.  With all the promos and things I ended up paying $150 retail.  Then  I was I the factory store looking at one and it wasn't as nice, and was going to cost more even with their promos!  I have found this to be true time and time again.  The exception to this is that I do buy their button up shirts (the casual ones, not the dress shirts- they are horrible at factory) when they have a cool color or pattern retail doesn't have.  I also think their jewelry is a good deal when it is on promo or sale.


----------



## DC-Cutie

watk6022 said:


> I didn't see any townhouse trench coats this year. What have they been replaced with?



The townhouse isn't a considered a classic coat from j crew, it was only part of last year's collection. So I don't think we will See it this year.


----------



## watk6022

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> The townhouse isn't a considered a classic coat from j crew, it was only part of last year's collection. So I don't think we will See it this year.



Oh no   I love it. I wanted a purple in a different size.


----------



## DC-Cutie

watk6022 said:


> Oh no   I love it. I wanted a purple in a different size.



Darn it!!

There was a warehouse sale near Asheville this weekend and I did see purple! The trench was $50, I think.


----------



## ncch

dusty paws said:
			
		

> ^sf center had the navy as of yesterday.



Thanks for the info!  But I'm overseas so id need to order online.. I need a personal shopper in the us!  The website sadly now only has navy in med size..


----------



## watk6022

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> Darn it!!
> 
> There was a warehouse sale near Asheville this weekend and I did see purple! The trench was $50, I think.



No way! I live in eastern NC!


----------



## sheanabelle

anyone having issues with their website? i was placing an order and it's all blank...FRUSTRATING!

Anyway, another question...what are your thoughts on the cocoon coat?? anyone love it?


----------



## jordanjordan

sheanabelle said:
			
		

> anyone having issues with their website? i was placing an order and it's all blank...FRUSTRATING!
> 
> Anyway, another question...what are your thoughts on the cocoon coat?? anyone love it?



It depends on your body shape.  I am very tall and lanky and it was AWFUL on me.  It also runs a full size or more big.  I do 0 for blazers and 0 or 00 for coats, and the 00 was too big.  The gray is a really ugly color, which says a lot from me because I love almost anything gray.  It is also very boxy and plain.  I think in a color it would be cute on the right person, and the camel is interesting but a bad shade on me.

All that being said, there was a petite skinny older woman at my store trying on the camel one and it looked great on her.  I think it is best suited for the older crowd or someone who has a really classic, plain style.  I wanted to love it, but couldn't make it work.


----------



## dusty paws

i adore the wool lady jacket - does anyone have this? thoughts?


----------



## phiphi

dusty paws said:


> i adore the wool lady jacket - does anyone have this? thoughts?



is it this one dustypaws?







http://www.jcrew.com/womens_feature...294+20~~~20+17+4294966928~15~~~~~~~/99875.jsp

i have it in the berry pink and LOVE it. i took my regular j crew top/blazer size in it. HTH!


----------



## sheanabelle

jordanjordan said:


> It depends on your body shape.  I am very tall and lanky and it was AWFUL on me.  It also runs a full size or more big.  I do 0 for blazers and 0 or 00 for coats, and the 00 was too big.  The gray is a really ugly color, which says a lot from me because I love almost anything gray.  It is also very boxy and plain.  I think in a color it would be cute on the right person, and the camel is interesting but a bad shade on me.
> 
> All that being said, there was a petite skinny older woman at my store trying on the camel one and it looked great on her.  I think it is best suited for the older crowd or someone who has a really classic, plain style.  I wanted to love it, but couldn't make it work.



ahhh, yes..I remember you saying you disliked the gray. I actually just had the chance to try it on. It does run a size too large. I do like it...I have many coats and I actually prefer boxy to fitted for some reason. Here it is on me in green...the color does not photograph well though. I think it's too bright for my wardrobe but I loved it. To be safe I may end up with black or beige.


----------



## sheanabelle

phiphi said:


> is it this one dustypaws?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_feature...294+20~~~20+17+4294966928~15~~~~~~~/99875.jsp
> 
> i have it in the berry pink and LOVE it. i took my regular j crew top/blazer size in it. HTH!



soooooo cute! how are you wearing it??


----------



## dusty paws

phiphi said:


> is it this one dustypaws?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_feature...294+20~~~20+17+4294966928~15~~~~~~~/99875.jsp
> 
> i have it in the berry pink and LOVE it. i took my regular j crew top/blazer size in it. HTH!



YESSSSSSS. i adore it in the blue. and the mustard. well, all of them.


----------



## rdgldy

I don't usually post in here but I love everyone's beautiful looks. I wanted in share my cafe capris in jade, with the naomi top, H&m blazer and jade louboutins.


----------



## chessmont

dusty paws said:


> i adore the wool lady jacket - does anyone have this? thoughts?



I bought it in the pink I love Chanel style jackets with jeans, for example.  The fabric is very heavy DP which may be a good thing for SF area!  I wasn't expecting it to be so substantial.  Not outdoor wear but definitely winter wardrobe.  Fully lined in satin, too.


----------



## NCC1701D

sheanabelle said:


> ahhh, yes..I remember you saying you disliked the gray. I actually just had the chance to try it on. It does run a size too large. I do like it...I have many coats and I actually prefer boxy to fitted for some reason. Here it is on me in green...the color does not photograph well though. I think it's too bright for my wardrobe but I loved it. To be safe I may end up with black or beige.



Looks great! I love a colorful coat for winter. When I am waiting on the train platform or just walking around on a dreary winter day and every other person is in black pants, black coat, black bag, I love standing out in a bright coat. Mine is a poppy red from J. Crew a few years back and I adore it. Take a chance on the green!


----------



## Cullinan

DC-Cutie said:


> oh, this is a GREAT thread.
> 
> Hello, I'm DC-Cutie and I'm a J.Crew~aholic....  proud of it!!!
> 
> Here is a sneak peek at my sweaters from J. Crew.  This isn't even 1/2 of them.  I was bored and started folding..



Wow - you have an amazing collection - beautifully presented.

Have you counted the pieces you have in total and posted on that thread yet??

Love your wardrobe!


----------



## Cullinan

NCC1701D said:


> Looks great! I love a colorful coat for winter. When I am waiting on the train platform or just walking around on a dreary winter day and every other person is in black pants, black coat, black bag, I love standing out in a bright coat. Mine is a poppy red from J. Crew a few years back and I adore it. Take a chance on the green!




Poppy red is great for a coat...my trendy mum wears a lot of red (she's dark, I'm blonde and wear pastels) and was looking for a red coat - but she bought a bright purple one last week.

Looks great on her..

Are you going to post pics of your red coat??


----------



## NCC1701D

.


----------



## jordanjordan

sheanabelle said:
			
		

> ahhh, yes..I remember you saying you disliked the gray. I actually just had the chance to try it on. It does run a size too large. I do like it...I have many coats and I actually prefer boxy to fitted for some reason. Here it is on me in green...the color does not photograph well though. I think it's too bright for my wardrobe but I loved it. To be safe I may end up with black or beige.



It looks great on you! I think you should get the green, it looks awesome.  I think the Brit color helps it look less "old lady" and more modern.  I felt like the neutrals looked like something you would get in the women's department of Dillard's.


----------



## ivy1026

rdgldy said:
			
		

> I don't usually post in here but I love everyone's beautiful looks. I wanted in share my cafe capris in jade, with the naomi top, H&m blazer and jade louboutins.



Both your pants and shoes look lovely!


----------



## Dukeprincess

rdgldy said:


> I don't usually post in here but I love everyone's beautiful looks. I wanted in share my cafe capris in jade, with the naomi top, H&m blazer and jade louboutins.
> 
> View attachment 1920740


----------



## phiphi

sheanabelle said:


> soooooo cute! how are you wearing it??



i'm wearing it with everything from dresses, to jeans. it's so versatile.



dusty paws said:


> YESSSSSSS. i adore it in the blue. and the mustard. well, all of them.



i really want the gray and navy combo too. GAH this sale code!



rdgldy said:


> I don't usually post in here but I love everyone's beautiful looks. I wanted in share my cafe capris in jade, with the naomi top, H&m blazer and jade louboutins.
> 
> View attachment 1920740



L, you look AMAZING!  i love everything you have here!



sheanabelle said:


> ahhh, yes..I remember you saying you disliked the gray. I actually just had the chance to try it on. It does run a size too large. I do like it...I have many coats and I actually prefer boxy to fitted for some reason. Here it is on me in green...the color does not photograph well though. I think it's too bright for my wardrobe but I loved it. To be safe I may end up with black or beige.



that's a great coat! thank you for the sizing review.


----------



## renza

phiphi said:


> is it this one dustypaws?
> 
> s7.jcrew.com/is/image/jcrew/99875_PK6498_m?$pdp_fs418$
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_feature...294+20~~~20+17+4294966928~15~~~~~~~/99875.jsp
> 
> i have it in the berry pink and LOVE it. i took my regular j crew top/blazer size in it. HTH!


Oh wow, I love that!
ETA: Is the contrast on the berry jacket navy or black? And PhiPhi, did you happen to try a petite size in the lady jacket as well, or did you only try the 0r?



sheanabelle said:


> ahhh, yes..I remember you saying you disliked the gray. I actually just had the chance to try it on. It does run a size too large. I do like it...I have many coats and I actually prefer boxy to fitted for some reason. Here it is on me in green...the color does not photograph well though. I think it's too bright for my wardrobe but I loved it. To be safe I may end up with black or beige.


This looks fantastic on you! Stick with the green--it is so vibrant and unique. This makes me wish I had a need for a winter coat.


----------



## phiphi

renza said:


> Oh wow, I love that!
> ETA: Is the contrast on the berry jacket navy or black? And PhiPhi, did you happen to try a petite size in the lady jacket as well, or did you only try the 0r?
> 
> This looks fantastic on you! Stick with the green--it is so vibrant and unique. This makes me wish I had a need for a winter coat.



hi renza! the contrast is navy - but it's really dark. i didn't try the petite, just the regular - as i don't have a store here, i just e-comm. the 3/4 sleeve helps though. it's not a full sleeve even on a petite. i'll take pictures of it this week.


----------



## renza

phiphi said:


> hi renza! the contrast is navy - but it's really dark. i didn't try the petite, just the regular - as i don't have a store here, i just e-comm. the 3/4 sleeve helps though. it's not a full sleeve even on a petite. i'll take pictures of it this week.


Photos would be great! 
I'm disappointed to hear that the contrast is navy, though--black would be much more versatile. Oh well.


----------



## xoespresso

phiphi said:
			
		

> hi renza! the contrast is navy - but it's really dark. i didn't try the petite, just the regular - as i don't have a store here, i just e-comm. the 3/4 sleeve helps though. it's not a full sleeve even on a petite. i'll take pictures of it this week.



Ooh I would love to see your photos... I have trouble visualizing how some of the shorter/boxier jackets fit in real life, and I am dying to get a lady jacket if it looks as good in person as it does online! Especially since there's that 30% code...


----------



## findingcate

xoespresso said:


> Ooh I would love to see your photos... I have trouble visualizing how some of the shorter/boxier jackets fit in real life, and I am dying to get a lady jacket if it looks as good in person as it does online! Especially since there's that 30% code...



Here's one review of the Lady jacket:
http://shopwithm.blogspot.com/2012/10/jcrew-review-lady-jacket-in-double-serge.html


----------



## d-girl1011

renza said:


> Photos would be great!
> I'm disappointed to hear that the contrast is navy, though--black would be much more versatile. Oh well.


I love this jacket and agree about he navy. I need to check it out in person. I usually don't like the combo because it looks like a school uniform.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

i'm on a  :ban: but enjoying everyone's photos :coolpics:


----------



## dusty paws

the navy jacket is tempting me... eep. they are sold out in stores here - i'm not sure which size i would take.


----------



## xoespresso

findingcate said:
			
		

> Here's one review of the Lady jacket:
> http://shopwithm.blogspot.com/2012/10/jcrew-review-lady-jacket-in-double-serge.html



Thanks!! The jacket looks lovely on her... I may or may not have ordered both the charcoal and the berry because I couldn't decide which was cuter... Sooo glad they seem to have given up on final sale recently! 

I also am getting the heavyweight silk bow top -- haven't seen that many reviews of it, but the pictures were so pretty I couldn't resist... And true heavyweight silk is one of my favorite things


----------



## sheanabelle

NCC1701D said:


> Looks great! I love a colorful coat for winter. When I am waiting on the train platform or *just walking around on a dreary winter day and every other person is in black pants, black coat, black bag, I love standing out in a bright coat.* Mine is a poppy red from J. Crew a few years back and I adore it. Take a chance on the green!



Such a good point!!!


----------



## friday13bride

Went to check out the JCrew factory store at the Jersey Shore Outlets yesterday. I am sad to say I was very disappointed in the overall quality of their material and prices. I ended up only getting a black sequined tank for $24.
The school boy blazers they had were $139 and very thin and wrinkled.


----------



## dusty paws

i might bite on the lady coat...


----------



## gmo

fashion16 said:


> When your blazer arrives, I would be interested in reading your review on the quality



I just got the factory blazer. It's going back. I love the print but its too thin to cost as much as it did. It's just a bit thinner than my retail festival blue schoolboy. If I paid less for it, I'd keep it. Interestingly, the factory blazer has a schoolboy tag on the inside, but I didn't see that anywhere in the description online. Maybe I missed it. The fit and style is very similar to my schoolboy.


----------



## sheanabelle

dusty paws said:


> i might bite on the lady coat...



me too...actually, i just did.


----------



## Cullinan

I find their jeans too thin as well...


----------



## dusty paws

sheanabelle said:


> me too...actually, i just did.



my husband is going to kill me 

no joke - i'm half tempted to get a few hour a week job at jcrew for the discount. bwahaha


----------



## PortlandKelly

The new Hothouse Floral Dress arrived today and I have to say that it is absolutely gorgeous!  I am a real nit-pick about quality fabrics and tailoring. This dress is impeccably sewn and the silk fabric is lovely.  I think this will make a great fall dress worn with opaque tights and pumps; and a great summer dress with sandals.  I am so happy!!   

For the record, I am 5'4", 115 lbs.  The size 0 fit, but there wasn't much breathing room.  I am going to keep the size 2.  

The only thing I'm not sure on is the sleeve length. It was bracelet-sleeve on me.  Once I scrunched the sleeve over my elbow, it looks fab.  I may consider taking this to the tailor to alter the sleeve length.







 photo: jcrew.com


----------



## 4Elegance

PortlandKelly said:
			
		

> The new Hothouse Floral Dress arrived today and I have to say that it is absolutely gorgeous!  I am a real nit-pick about quality fabrics and tailoring. This dress is impeccably sewn and the silk fabric is lovely.  I think this will make a great fall dress worn with opaque tights and pumps; and a great summer dress with sandals.  I am so happy!!
> 
> For the record, I am 5'4", 115 lbs.  The size 0 fit, but there wasn't much breathing room.  I am going to keep the size 2.
> 
> The only thing I'm not sure on is the sleeve length. It was bracelet-sleeve on me.  Once I scrunched the sleeve over my elbow, it looks fab.  I may consider taking this to the tailor to alter the sleeve length.



I love this dress.  Thanks for the review


----------



## Cullinan

PortlandKelly said:


> The new Hothouse Floral Dress arrived today and I have to say that it is absolutely gorgeous!  I am a real nit-pick about quality fabrics and tailoring. This dress is impeccably sewn and the silk fabric is lovely.  I think this will make a great fall dress worn with opaque tights and pumps; and a great summer dress with sandals.  I am so happy!!
> 
> For the record, I am 5'4", 115 lbs.  The size 0 fit, but there wasn't much breathing room.  I am going to keep the size 2.
> 
> The only thing I'm not sure on is the sleeve length. It was bracelet-sleeve on me.  Once I scrunched the sleeve over my elbow, it looks fab.  I may consider taking this to the tailor to alter the sleeve length.




Looks terrific on you - I wouldn't change anything on it to be honest and the fit and colour/pattern are perfect!


----------



## PortlandKelly

Cullinan said:


> Looks terrific on you - I wouldn't change anything on it to be honest and the fit and colour/pattern are perfect!



Eeek!  I neglected to give photo credit to jcrew. 
I wish that photo was of me!!


----------



## Cullinan

PortlandKelly said:


> Eeek!  I neglected to give photo credit to jcrew.
> I wish that photo was of me!!




Hahaha

But I bet you look just as amazing in it!


----------



## 4Elegance

Here I am in a JCrew blouse.  I love the shade of purple.


----------



## phiphi

PortlandKelly said:


> The new Hothouse Floral Dress arrived today and I have to say that it is absolutely gorgeous!  I am a real nit-pick about quality fabrics and tailoring. This dress is impeccably sewn and the silk fabric is lovely.  I think this will make a great fall dress worn with opaque tights and pumps; and a great summer dress with sandals.  I am so happy!!
> 
> For the record, I am 5'4", 115 lbs.  The size 0 fit, but there wasn't much breathing room.  I am going to keep the size 2.
> 
> The only thing I'm not sure on is the sleeve length. It was bracelet-sleeve on me.  Once I scrunched the sleeve over my elbow, it looks fab.  I may consider taking this to the tailor to alter the sleeve length.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo: jcrew.com



thanks for the review - so seems that we need to size up in this dress. it's gorgeous! 



4Elegance said:


> Here I am in a JCrew blouse.  I love the shade of purple.
> 
> View attachment 1923915



purple really suits you!!


----------



## phiphi

lady jacket in berry. i took my regular j crew top/blazer size.


----------



## bagfashionista

crappy low resolution photo of the two tone monas






But my question here is----- how would you accessorize the outfit? I feel like this outfit could do with a statement necklace or some jangly bracelets, but have trouble putting it together --- i suck at accessorizing.

help?


----------



## graceful

phiphi said:


> lady jacket in berry. i took my regular j crew top/blazer size.


 
Love this color!


----------



## graceful

bagfashionista said:


> crappy low resolution photo of the two tone monas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But my question here is----- how would you accessorize the outfit? I feel like this outfit could do with a statement necklace or some jangly bracelets, but have trouble putting it together --- i suck at accessorizing.
> 
> help?


 
Adore those shoes! Did you take your normal size?


----------



## bagfashionista

graceful said:


> Adore those shoes! Did you take your normal size?



thanks, graceful --- yes, regular size fits perfect.


----------



## Sterntalerli

bagfashionista said:


> crappy low resolution photo of the two tone monas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But my question here is----- how would you accessorize the outfit? I feel like this outfit could do with a statement necklace or some jangly bracelets, but have trouble putting it together --- i suck at accessorizing.
> 
> help?



your jacket seem to havae some gold in it i would pair a really chucky golden necklace. or do you own the jcrew pave bracelet? i think it would look good, too


----------



## sheanabelle

dusty paws said:


> my husband is going to kill me
> 
> no joke - i'm half tempted to get a few hour a week job at jcrew for the discount. bwahaha



Don't...I've done it. You spend even more because they have the BEST employee discounts!


----------



## Dukeprincess

PortlandKelly said:


> The new Hothouse Floral Dress arrived today and I have to say that it is absolutely gorgeous!  I am a real nit-pick about quality fabrics and tailoring. This dress is impeccably sewn and the silk fabric is lovely.  I think this will make a great fall dress worn with opaque tights and pumps; and a great summer dress with sandals.  I am so happy!!
> 
> For the record, I am 5'4", 115 lbs.  The size 0 fit, but there wasn't much breathing room.  I am going to keep the size 2.
> 
> The only thing I'm not sure on is the sleeve length. It was bracelet-sleeve on me.  Once I scrunched the sleeve over my elbow, it looks fab.  I may consider taking this to the tailor to alter the sleeve length.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo: jcrew.com



I am considering purchasing this myself.  What color tights would look best with it?


----------



## Sterntalerli

Dukeprincess said:


> I am considering purchasing this myself.  What color tights would look best with it?



the pic is too small but it seems as if there is some grey in it. i think grey wouldn't look as harsh as black!


----------



## 4Elegance

phiphi said:
			
		

> thanks for the review - so seems that we need to size up in this dress. it's gorgeous!
> 
> purple really suits you!!



Thanks Phiphi.


----------



## 4Elegance

phiphi said:
			
		

> lady jacket in berry. i took my regular j crew top/blazer size.



You look lovely that skirt is amazing


----------



## SherryF

I'm so excited! I am going to the J.Crew sample sale in Lynchburg , Virginia on Saturday!


----------



## PortlandKelly

Dukeprincess said:


> I am considering purchasing this myself.  What color tights would look best with it?



I am going to pair the dress with a navy tight.  The main blob part of the flower is navy (it looks sorta purple in the photo).  I hope you love the dress as much as me if you get it!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Here is an all J. Crew outfit featuring the boy shirt in snow cat and cafe capri pants in warm jade. I got the shirt for about $17 after all of the discounts!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

PortlandKelly said:


> The new Hothouse Floral Dress arrived today and I have to say that it is absolutely gorgeous!  I am a real nit-pick about quality fabrics and tailoring. This dress is impeccably sewn and the silk fabric is lovely.  I think this will make a great fall dress worn with opaque tights and pumps; and a great summer dress with sandals.  I am so happy!!
> 
> For the record, I am 5'4", 115 lbs.  The size 0 fit, but there wasn't much breathing room.  I am going to keep the size 2.
> 
> The only thing I'm not sure on is the sleeve length. It was bracelet-sleeve on me.  Once I scrunched the sleeve over my elbow, it looks fab.  I may consider taking this to the tailor to alter the sleeve length.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo: jcrew.com



I love this dress and the print! Congrats on getting it! I am waiting for a sale (if it makes it). Thank you for the review!



4Elegance said:


> Here I am in a JCrew blouse.  I love the shade of purple.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1923915



I love this shade of purple too! It looks great on you! 



phiphi said:


> lady jacket in berry. i took my regular j crew top/blazer size.



Gorgeous outfit phiphi! 



bagfashionista said:


> crappy low resolution photo of the two tone monas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But my question here is----- how would you accessorize the outfit? I feel like this outfit could do with a statement necklace or some jangly bracelets, but have trouble putting it together --- i suck at accessorizing.
> 
> help?



I also love the shoes! I could see a bold gold statement necklace with this too, as others have suggested.


----------



## xoespresso

phiphi said:
			
		

> lady jacket in berry. i took my regular j crew top/blazer size.



So pretty! The jacket looks great, and i feel like the color looks richer than the online photos... Love the lace skirt, too


----------



## blessedchildxd

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is an all J. Crew outfit featuring the boy shirt in snow cat and cafe capri pants in warm jade. I got the shirt for about $17 after all of the discounts!



What a great find!


----------



## Cullinan

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is an all J. Crew outfit featuring the boy shirt in snow cat and cafe capri pants in warm jade. I got the shirt for about $17 after all of the discounts!




Love the outfit....the trousers are a great colour and I think a boy cut shirt could be a good option for me too.

Enjoy wearing it!


----------



## dusty paws

nice shirt katie - i'm wearing the same thing today! 

stopped in at my local crew - sale section was slim pickings but I did order the lady jacket in herringbone  sf center has tons of sizes in the pink, too.


----------



## phiphi

bagfashionista said:


> crappy low resolution photo of the two tone monas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But my question here is----- how would you accessorize the outfit? I feel like this outfit could do with a statement necklace or some jangly bracelets, but have trouble putting it together --- i suck at accessorizing.
> 
> help?



i think long chain necklaces stacked would look really nice with this outfit - would keep the elongated look 

http://www.forever21.com/Product/Pr...=acc_necklace&ProductID=1030186966&VariantID=

http://www.forever21.com/Product/Pr...=acc_necklace&ProductID=1021839630&VariantID=



graceful said:


> Love this color!



thank you! it's such a fun pink!



sheanabelle said:


> Don't...I've done it. You spend even more because they have the BEST employee discounts!



i would be in so much trouble if i did that!! 



4Elegance said:


> You look lovely that skirt is amazing



thank you!



SherryF said:


> I'm so excited! I am going to the J.Crew sample sale in Lynchburg , Virginia on Saturday!



YAY!! can't wait to see what you score!



hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is an all J. Crew outfit featuring the boy shirt in snow cat and cafe capri pants in warm jade. I got the shirt for about $17 after all of the discounts!



what a steal!! you look great katie! and thanks for the sizing tip. it was sold out by the time i got to the site, though, so i'll just drool over yours! 



xoespresso said:


> So pretty! The jacket looks great, and i feel like the color looks richer than the online photos... Love the lace skirt, too



thank you! it's definitely a bright pink, but the richness of the wool doesn't come across on the website pictures.


----------



## erinrose

So for those of you who remember I had a bit of a dilemma with the blythe in retro jade looking way too green for my liking. Well I did recive another one and it is the same color as the first one so I´m starting to think it is the way this color looks in person and J Crew got the color wrong on the website. I found a picture on a blog of a lady wearing what looks pretty identical to the color of retro jade shirt I got. I´m still a bit disapointed and thinking of returning it since it was a bright aqua color I wanted and this looks more looks green than blue to me.




_courtesy of magpiestyle.net_



PortlandKelly said:


> The new Hothouse Floral Dress arrived today and I have to say that it is absolutely gorgeous! I am a real nit-pick about quality fabrics and tailoring. This dress is impeccably sewn and the silk fabric is lovely. I think this will make a great fall dress worn with opaque tights and pumps; and a great summer dress with sandals. I am so happy!!
> 
> For the record, I am 5'4", 115 lbs. The size 0 fit, but there wasn't much breathing room. I am going to keep the size 2.
> 
> The only thing I'm not sure on is the sleeve length. It was bracelet-sleeve on me. Once I scrunched the sleeve over my elbow, it looks fab. I may consider taking this to the tailor to alter the sleeve length.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo: jcrew.com


 
That is a gorgeous dress! Thanks for the review!



4Elegance said:


> Here I am in a JCrew blouse. I love the shade of purple.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1923915


 
Twins with the H&M jacket  Great look btw!



phiphi said:


> lady jacket in berry. i took my regular j crew top/blazer size.


 
Such a classic loook!



bagfashionista said:


> crappy low resolution photo of the two tone monas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But my question here is----- how would you accessorize the outfit? I feel like this outfit could do with a statement necklace or some jangly bracelets, but have trouble putting it together --- i suck at accessorizing.
> 
> help?


 
I love your outfit! I honestly don´t think you absolutley need accessories, but a thinner longer necklace would look great with the outift.



hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is an all J. Crew outfit featuring the boy shirt in snow cat and cafe capri pants in warm jade. I got the shirt for about $17 after all of the discounts!


 
You always look aamazing! I´ve been contemplating this shirt too but for some reson I never get it


----------



## gmo

I just scored the crepe shawl blazer for $119. I went to return something but of course I can't leave the store without a purchase. I think this one will be worthwhile. The color is gorgeous and the wool feels a lot better than j crew blazers have of late.


----------



## Princess Pink

erinrose said:


> So for those of you who remember I had a bit of a dilemma with the blythe in retro jade looking way too green for my liking. Well I did recive another one and it is the same color as the first one so I´m starting to think it is the way this color looks in person and J Crew got the color wrong on the website. I found a picture on a blog of a lady wearing what looks pretty identical to the color of retro jade shirt I got. I´m still a bit disapointed and thinking of returning it since it was a bright aqua color I wanted and this looks more looks green than blue to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _courtesy of magpiestyle.net_
> 
> 
> I love this shade of green and think it looks gorgeous! But if its not what you want, then it's best to return as you'll always be in doubt.
> 
> What is the quality like of the Blythe shirts? I was looking at them in other colors. Do they have any shape or more boxy? I am looking for classic plain shirts, love Equipment but the price is a bit too high.


----------



## erinrose

Princess Pink said:


> erinrose said:
> 
> 
> 
> So for those of you who remember I had a bit of a dilemma with the blythe in retro jade looking way too green for my liking. Well I did recive another one and it is the same color as the first one so I´m starting to think it is the way this color looks in person and J Crew got the color wrong on the website. I found a picture on a blog of a lady wearing what looks pretty identical to the color of retro jade shirt I got. I´m still a bit disapointed and thinking of returning it since it was a bright aqua color I wanted and this looks more looks green than blue to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _courtesy of magpiestyle.net_
> 
> 
> I love this shade of green and think it looks gorgeous! But if its not what you want, then it's best to return as you'll always be in doubt.
> 
> What is the quality like of the Blythe shirts? I was looking at them in other colors. Do they have any shape or more boxy? I am looking for classic plain shirts, love Equipment but the price is a bit too high.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I personally think the quality is really nice, this shirt is so comfortable and fits well , however I have not been buying J Crew for too long and I have heard some poeple saying they think the quality of this shirt has declined over the years and that it is much thinner nowdays. It definitely has more of a drapey fit to it, but I wouldn´t call it boxy.
Click to expand...


----------



## graceful

Wearing all j crew today. Got several compliments on this necklace!


----------



## firstaid

Hey ladies, is anyone getting holes in their sweaters specifically tippis? I just bought a sweater this July and it is getting these small holes, and it is just making me sad. I can still wear the sweater without people noticing, but when I put the sweater up to the light, they are very visible. I don't think they are caused by insects because my other sweaters are perfectly fine. One of the holes are in the top back and one on the side, not where I would expect holes to form like near tension points like elbows or shoulders.


----------



## Greentea

firstaid said:


> Hey ladies, is anyone getting holes in their sweaters specifically tippis? I just bought a sweater this July and it is getting these small holes, and it is just making me sad. I can still wear the sweater without people noticing, but when I put the sweater up to the light, they are very visible. I don't think they are caused by insects because my other sweaters are perfectly fine. One of the holes are in the top back and one on the side, not where I would expect holes to form like near tension points like elbows or shoulders.



I just bought a Tippi and it doesn't have holes, but it's starting to pill after 2 wears.  As much as I love JCrew, I think I'm done with their sweaters.


----------



## firstaid

Greentea said:


> I just bought a Tippi and it doesn't have holes, but it's starting to pill after 2 wears.  As much as I love JCrew, I think I'm done with their sweaters.



Doesn't it make you sad? I love Tippis so much, if my other Tippi (that I just bought) starts doing the same thing, I will just be soo pissed off.


----------



## Cullinan

graceful said:


> View attachment 1925728
> 
> 
> Wearing all j crew today. Got several compliments on this necklace![/QUOTE
> 
> I'm sure you got plenty on the outfit too - looks great!!]


----------



## Pho888

Ladies - can anyone tell me more about knit pant called Saturday pant ? I am thinking of ordering it online and not sure whether it is worth it for the price and size (XS or S) to order. I normally take mimie size 2...any insight would be appreciated...thanks


----------



## jcacate

Princess Pink said:


> What is the quality like of the Blythe shirts? I was looking at them in other colors. Do they have any shape or more boxy? I am looking for classic plain shirts, love Equipment but the price is a bit too high.



It has a shape but it drapes, it's going to take on the shape of the person wearing it.  I wouldn't call it boxy but it definitely isn't fitted, it's loose.  The quality is pretty nice.  It's a good piece to layer under something, too, because it has no bulk (even with the pockets I think it's easy to put under a sweater).


----------



## jcacate

Pho888 said:


> Ladies - can anyone tell me more about knit pant called Saturday pant ? I am thinking of ordering it online and not sure whether it is worth it for the price and size (XS or S) to order. I normally take mimie size 2...any insight would be appreciated...thanks



They're like thick leggings, very comfortable and cozy.  I wear them like leggings, with a long top over them.  Quality is good, they have held up well in the wash.  I have the size M and I normally take a size 6 or 8.


----------



## jordanjordan

jcacate said:
			
		

> It has a shape but it drapes, it's going to take on the shape of the person wearing it.  I wouldn't call it boxy but it definitely isn't fitted, it's loose.  The quality is pretty nice.  It's a good piece to layer under something, too, because it has no bulk (even with the pockets I think it's easy to put under a sweater).



I love the colors but find them to be very boxy.  I am 5'9" and they just look short and wide on me.  I think if you are shorter they will look better.  I have a stripe one from last year that is longer and I love it.  I have found the silk doesn't hold up well, though, after probably 5 wears mine started tearing around the wrist and it looks like some of the other seams could fall apart anytime (it is not too small).  They are good under things because they are so thin and soft, but that also means the light colors are really see through.


----------



## 4Elegance

erinrose said:
			
		

> So for those of you who remember I had a bit of a dilemma with the blythe in retro jade looking way too green for my liking. Well I did recive another one and it is the same color as the first one so I´m starting to think it is the way this color looks in person and J Crew got the color wrong on the website. I found a picture on a blog of a lady wearing what looks pretty identical to the color of retro jade shirt I got. I´m still a bit disapointed and thinking of returning it since it was a bright aqua color I wanted and this looks more looks green than blue to me.
> 
> courtesy of magpiestyle.net
> 
> That is a gorgeous dress! Thanks for the review!
> 
> Twins with the H&M jacket  Great look btw!
> 
> Such a classic loook!
> 
> I love your outfit! I honestly don´t think you absolutley need accessories, but a thinner longer necklace would look great with the outift.
> 
> You always look aamazing! I´ve been contemplating this shirt too but for some reson I never get it



Thank you I love that H&M jacket and it was such a great price.  Have you worn yours yet?


----------



## 4Elegance

graceful said:
			
		

> Wearing all j crew today. Got several compliments on this necklace!



Love your skirt.  Such a great color on you.


----------



## Pho888

jcacate said:


> They're like thick leggings, very comfortable and cozy. I wear them like leggings, with a long top over them. Quality is good, they have held up well in the wash. I have the size M and I normally take a size 6 or 8.


 

Thank you for that...that's very helpful. I think I will try to order a pair, perhaps in small size. Thanks again


----------



## graceful

Cullinan said:


> graceful said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1925728
> 
> 
> Wearing all j crew today. Got several compliments on this necklace![/QUOTE
> 
> I'm sure you got plenty on the outfit too - looks great!!]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!
Click to expand...


----------



## graceful

4Elegance said:


> Love your skirt. Such a great color on you.


 
The skirt has some great fall colors in it.  Thanks!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

blessedchildxd said:


> What a great find!





Cullinan said:


> Love the outfit....the trousers are a great colour and I think a boy cut shirt could be a good option for me too.
> 
> Enjoy wearing it!



Thank you ladies! 



dusty paws said:


> nice shirt katie - i'm wearing the same thing today!
> 
> stopped in at my local crew - sale section was slim pickings but I did order the lady jacket in herringbone  sf center has tons of sizes in the pink, too.



Yeah! Shirt twins! 



phiphi said:


> what a steal!! you look great katie! and thanks for the sizing tip. it was sold out by the time i got to the site, though, so i'll just drool over yours!



Thanks phiphi! Perhaps they will get it in your size, sometimes that happens even with sale stuff. 



erinrose said:


> You always look aamazing! I´ve been contemplating this shirt too but for some reson I never get it



Thank you erinrose! I never thought about getting this shirt either, but I couldn't resist the price!



gmo said:


> I just scored the crepe shawl blazer for $119. I went to return something but of course I can't leave the store without a purchase. I think this one will be worthwhile. The color is gorgeous and the wool feels a lot better than j crew blazers have of late.



I almost got this blazer, but then they didn't have my size left, as I waited too long. Congrats on getting it for a good price! Which color did you get? 



graceful said:


> View attachment 1925728
> 
> 
> Wearing all j crew today. Got several compliments on this necklace!



I love this outfit! Great skirt!


----------



## gmo

hellokatiegirl said:


> I almost got this blazer, but then they didn't have my size left, as I waited too long. Congrats on getting it for a good price! Which color did you get?



I got it in vintage berry. The color is really bright, but I love it! Sorry to hear you missed it. I hadn't seen it at my store before until I made a trip yesterday, though, so maybe it will pop up!


----------



## jordanjordan

I tried on the blazer everyone is talking about but it was SO short on me.  It was hilarious looking.  I wish J.Crew would make more things in tall!

I also wanted the fair isle sweater that just came out, the reddish one, but it too was crazy short.  I ended up buying the men's striped fair isle one in the dark real color in XS.  I usually wear XS in women and it actually fits in a boyfriend style way.  Love it!


----------



## jordanjordan

I also tried the Saturday pants someone was asking about.  I am usually a 25 or 0 in bottoms and the xs fit me, but they were snug.  The fabric is awesome.  If you like leggings you'll love these.  I wanted to get them but everytime I wear leggings to lounge in I feel weird because my colored socks always look funny.  Do other people not wear socks?


----------



## jcacate

jordanjordan said:


> I love the colors but find them to be very boxy.  I am 5'9" and they just look short and wide on me.  I think if you are shorter they will look better.  I have a stripe one from last year that is longer and I love it.  I have found the silk doesn't hold up well, though, after probably 5 wears mine started tearing around the wrist and it looks like some of the other seams could fall apart anytime (it is not too small).  They are good under things because they are so thin and soft, but that also means the light colors are really see through.



I think they make these in a Tall, maybe that would work?  I agree about the light colors being see-through, they might need a cami underneath.  I haven't had mine long enough to put much wear & tear on them so I don't have any input on how they hold up but I am worried now!


----------



## jordanjordan

jcacate said:
			
		

> I think they make these in a Tall, maybe that would work?  I agree about the light colors being see-through, they might need a cami underneath.  I haven't had mine long enough to put much wear & tear on them so I don't have any input on how they hold up but I am worried now!



No even in a tall that one wouldn't work.  It was literally above my belly button and looked like half the jacket was missing!


----------



## Cullinan

graceful said:


> View attachment 1925728
> 
> 
> Wearing all j crew today. Got several compliments on this necklace!



Can see why you bit all the compliments!!

You look like a very slim Michelle *****! (Another J Crew lover)


----------



## finer_woman

Does anyone have the collection sequin pencil skirt? I have absolutely no business buying that skirt since I really have nowhere to wear it but I couldn't resist it on sale.


----------



## Cullinan

finer_woman said:


> Does anyone have the collection sequin pencil skirt? I have absolutely no business buying that skirt since I really have nowhere to wear it but I couldn't resist it on sale.




I'm sure you'll find a use for it at Christmas!!

What colour did you buy?


----------



## phiphi

jordanjordan said:


> No even in a tall that one wouldn't work.  It was literally above my belly button and looked like half the jacket was missing!



omigosh!! yea, it's a shorter jacket for sure. i'm 5'3. i'm sorry it didn't work for you!



finer_woman said:


> Does anyone have the collection sequin pencil skirt? I have absolutely no business buying that skirt since I really have nowhere to wear it but I couldn't resist it on sale.



i don't have that skirt, but it would be perfect for the holidays and new year's.


----------



## jordanjordan

What do y'all wear as rain wear?  I wish J.Crew would make a cute rain jacket, but everytime the try its cotton or something rose.  I need something with a hood that is going to keep rain off.  It doesn't have to be for standing in the rain for 3 hours, mostly for walking to and from car with umbrella, but the Patagonia, etc. ones are not cute and none of the cute ones are water resistant!


----------



## gmo

jordanjordan said:


> What do y'all wear as rain wear?  I wish J.Crew would make a cute rain jacket, but everytime the try its cotton or something rose.  I need something with a hood that is going to keep rain off.  It doesn't have to be for standing in the rain for 3 hours, mostly for walking to and from car with umbrella, but the Patagonia, etc. ones are not cute and none of the cute ones are water resistant!



I haven't found any waterproof J. Crew coats that I really like. When it rains, I wear a North Face "Grace" lightweight waterproof trench or a Burberry that I got for a steal at a consignment shop.


----------



## plumaplomb

gmo said:


> I do agree with you about the quality of things having declined over the years, while prices are increasing. I'll only buy the silks and cashmeres when they're marked down and have an additional percent off promo available.
> 
> I have a Lexington jacket from 2007, which is substantially thicker and more beautiful than the Hacking jackets they carry now. I also have the festival blue schoolboy, which is thin. I'm OK with that because of the price I paid. I am awaiting the arrival of a factory blazer, and I'll definitely compare the quality of the full retail vs. factory wool.



I have a lot of their old cashmere and it is still as soft and thick and luxurious as the day I got it.  I purchased a cashmere cardigan there recently and had to return it immediately because it was SO SCRATCHY and there already was pilling underneath the armpits.  I think even Macy's brand cashmere is higher quality than what J. Crew is selling.  It mystifies me that J. Crew is pushing their cashmere as straight from some rustic Italian mill, when it is crap on the shelves.  

I am also unimpressed with their suiting, and don't get me started on their factory line.  I do not buy their factory pieces unless they are over 50% off, and even then, I stay away from cashmere.


----------



## jellybebe

plumaplomb said:
			
		

> I have a lot of their old cashmere and it is still as soft and thick and luxurious as the day I got it.  I purchased a cashmere cardigan there recently and had to return it immediately because it was SO SCRATCHY and there already was pilling underneath the armpits.  I think even Macy's brand cashmere is higher quality than what J. Crew is selling.  It mystifies me that J. Crew is pushing their cashmere as straight from some rustic Italian mill, when it is crap on the shelves.
> 
> I am also unimpressed with their suiting, and don't get me started on their factory line.  I do not buy their factory pieces unless they are over 50% off, and even then, I stay away from cashmere.



Thanks for the advice! Their cashmere pieces occasionally tempt me but I must remember to stay far far away!


----------



## jordanjordan

gmo said:
			
		

> I haven't found any waterproof J. Crew coats that I really like. When it rains, I wear a North Face "Grace" lightweight waterproof trench or a Burberry that I got for a steal at a consignment shop.



Yea I guess I'm going to just have to get some outdoorsy one... I'm tired of getting wet!!


----------



## finer_woman

Cullinan said:
			
		

> I'm sure you'll find a use for it at Christmas!!
> 
> What colour did you buy?



I bought the navy colorblock


----------



## firstaid

Does anyone own a pair of Etta patent pumps? I would like some reviews on them. Are they comfortable? True to size? Made for narrow feet? Are they made for walking? Thanks in advance for the info.


----------



## phiphi

firstaid said:


> Does anyone own a pair of Etta patent pumps? I would like some reviews on them. Are they comfortable? True to size? Made for narrow feet? Are they made for walking? Thanks in advance for the info.



they were reviewed here: http://easypetitelooks.com/2012/10/j-crew-reviews-fall-2012.html

i have the leopard hair ones - took my US size in them. i wouldn't say that they were made for walking as it's a 4 inch heel. i have narrow feet.


----------



## firstaid

phiphi said:


> they were reviewed here: http://easypetitelooks.com/2012/10/j-crew-reviews-fall-2012.html
> 
> i have the leopard hair ones - took my US size in them. i wouldn't say that they were made for walking as it's a 4 inch heel. i have narrow feet.



Thanks so much for the info.


----------



## phiphi

firstaid said:


> Thanks so much for the info.



you're very welcome - hope it was helpful!


----------



## roussel

I got these Nora flats over the weekend for about $70, and I love how versatile the color is. I also got a green vneck cardi.


----------



## jcacate

jordanjordan said:


> What do y'all wear as rain wear?  I wish J.Crew would make a cute rain jacket, but everytime the try its cotton or something rose.  I need something with a hood that is going to keep rain off.  It doesn't have to be for standing in the rain for 3 hours, mostly for walking to and from car with umbrella, but the Patagonia, etc. ones are not cute and none of the cute ones are water resistant!



I just bought an LL Bean knee-length raincoat and I really love it.  I think it's their version of Goretex.  It's not that cute but it's very functional.  I think the Patagonia ones are pretty cute, though, so ... lol!  J. Crew's Barbour collaboration might be a possibility, but I don't know if any of those have hoods.


----------



## Pinkalicious

I really want the excursion vest in the green or navy or beige. Such a tough decision on which color to get! Does anyone know if there will be a sale soon? I don't know how much longer I can wait to scoop it up!


----------



## jordanjordan

jcacate said:
			
		

> I just bought an LL Bean knee-length raincoat and I really love it.  I think it's their version of Goretex.  It's not that cute but it's very functional.  I think the Patagonia ones are pretty cute, though, so ... lol!  J. Crew's Barbour collaboration might be a possibility, but I don't know if any of those have hoods.



Yea I have a barbour but I want something I could really get wet in and stay dry.  I also want something lighter than the barbour.  I looked at lands end so ill have to check out ll bean!


----------



## jordanjordan

Pinkalicious said:
			
		

> I really want the excursion vest in the green or navy or beige. Such a tough decision on which color to get! Does anyone know if there will be a sale soon? I don't know how much longer I can wait to scoop it up!



They are doing 25% off vests in store.  I just bought the navy and after my student discount in top of that it was a good deal.  Green would be my first choice but 2/3 of my coats are green so I thought it would be good to have something different.  I think the biege might be hard to keep clean but I'm clumsy.  I was on the fence (in fact I bought one last year and returned it), but I've already worn the navy one and I love it.  I would have worn it a lot if it wasn't 80 here until yesterday.


----------



## dusty paws

^i really want the herringbone one!


----------



## gmo

dusty paws said:


> ^i really want the herringbone one!



Same! I might have to check out my store to get a good deal!


----------



## dusty paws

gmo said:


> Same! I might have to check out my store to get a good deal!



my store doesn't have any ;(

roussel, LOVE those flats and wtg on the super deal!


----------



## Pinkalicious

jordanjordan said:


> They are doing 25% off vests in store.  I just bought the navy and after my student discount in top of that it was a good deal.  Green would be my first choice but 2/3 of my coats are green so I thought it would be good to have something different.  I think the biege might be hard to keep clean but I'm clumsy.  I was on the fence (in fact I bought one last year and returned it), but I've already worn the navy one and I love it.  I would have worn it a lot if it wasn't 80 here until yesterday.



OMG! How long will that last? I need to get my butt over there...but the soonest might be thurs. I love love the navy and the green, still not sure but hoping that I can decide in person. How much is the student discount btw? Do you just need to show a student ID?


----------



## jordanjordan

I dunno it has been going on a while at my store and they were still doing it Saturday.  Student discount is 15% off and you just need student ID.   The policy is to apply it on top of promos (25% off vests, 30% off sale, etc.) but not transaction discounts (25% off total purchase).  Some stores won't let you stack, but ask for a manager and they might. Both stores near me allow it, but sometimes new employees don't know.


----------



## pavilion

Just thought I'd share my J.Crew (on top) outfit. I paired the snowcat boy shirt with the striped pullover I got a few months back for work today.


----------



## finer_woman

pavilion said:
			
		

> Just thought I'd share my J.Crew (on top) outfit. I paired the snowcat boy shirt with the striped pullover I got a few months back for work today.



Nice, I was thinking the snowcat print didn't work for me but I like how you paired it with the stripes


----------



## Chanel522

How does the Snowcat shirt fit?  I'm tall and thin, 5'9 and typically a size 0, so I have a hard time finding shirts like this that are long enough, but still fitted.  Do you think a 0 would work in this style or be too short in the torso?


----------



## jordanjordan

Chanel522 said:
			
		

> How does the Snowcat shirt fit?  I'm tall and thin, 5'9 and typically a size 0, so I have a hard time finding shirts like this that are long enough, but still fitted.  Do you think a 0 would work in this style or be too short in the torso?



I'm 5'9" too and a 0 and find the boyfriend fit shirts fit better lengthwise than the perfect shirts (button ups not the perfect tees).  I don't know which one the snow cat is but it probably says on the website.


----------



## pavilion

finer_woman said:
			
		

> Nice, I was thinking the snowcat print didn't work for me but I like how you paired it with the stripes


  Thank you!  I wasn't crazy about the shirt at first but I read such good things about it that I thought I'd try it and I actually love it!  




			
				Chanel522 said:
			
		

> How does the Snowcat shirt fit?  I'm tall and thin, 5'9 and typically a size 0, so I have a hard time finding shirts like this that are long enough, but still fitted.  Do you think a 0 would work in this style or be too short in the torso?


  I'm 5'7" with broad shoulders and am a 0 and a size 0 fits me perfectly.  I think they fit true to size and that it would be long enough.  I also could not agree more with jordanjordan that the boy shirts for better than the perfect fit shirts. Boy shirts are my favorite type of J.Crew button-up.


----------



## Cullinan

pavilion said:


> Just thought I'd share my J.Crew (on top) outfit. I paired the snowcat boy shirt with the striped pullover I got a few months back for work today.
> 
> View attachment 1929908



Looks really nice together and works very well!

Wish we had J Crew in the UK (you can mail order it but its much more expensive than in the US).


----------



## gmo

Does anyone have or has anyone seen the collection leather bomber in person? Love the look of it online, but not the price. Wondering if its worth it!


----------



## dusty paws

i have a box coming today - will snap some pics and post later


----------



## graceful

Multicolor tweed skirt and perfect shirt.  The pencil skirt fits well but I think the fabric makes it look too bulky on. I love the 3/4 length sleeved perfect shirts. Wish I had gotten this in a small instead bc it is a little tight in chest. The shoes are the Martina's


----------



## graceful

pavilion said:


> Just thought I'd share my J.Crew (on top) outfit. I paired the snowcat boy shirt with the striped pullover I got a few months back for work today.
> 
> View attachment 1929908


 
Love the stripes with the snowcat.  Will try to replicate!


----------



## dusty paws

graceful said:


> Multicolor tweed skirt and perfect shirt.  The pencil skirt fits well but I think the fabric makes it look too bulky on. I love the 3/4 length sleeved perfect shirts. Wish I had gotten this in a small instead bc it is a little tight in chest. The shoes are the Martina's



you look fantastic!


----------



## cpdoll

pavilion said:


> Just thought I'd share my J.Crew (on top) outfit. I paired the snowcat boy shirt with the striped pullover I got a few months back for work today.
> 
> View attachment 1929908



Nice pairing!


----------



## bagfashionista

love the skirt. *graceful*!

online has 25% off everything this morning, so finally caved and got the etta cap toes in champagne -- figured (well..hoping...) that it's considered a classic, so will likely not go on sale


----------



## wantabalenciaga

I have picked out a few things from Jcrew during the sale and really need some help creating outifts!  I am terrible at fashion.  Can anyone suggest what to pair(from jcrew) with the pieces I have picked?  Thank you so much!!  


http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/shirtsandtops/sleeveless/PRDOVR~32691/32691.jsp

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/shirtsandtops/sleeveless/PRDOVR~34095/34095.jsp

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/sweaters/crewnecks/PRDOVR~32914/32914.jsp

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/pants/corduroy/PRDOVR~95977/95977.jsp  (I have the shoes the model is wearing....but not sure if the orange top would look good on me or not..does orange go with lilac?)

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/pants/corduroy/PRDOVR~87878/87878.jsp  (in the cabernet color)

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_special...3~90~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~tweed/24607.jsp

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_feature...3~90~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~tweed/25084.jsp
Thank you!!


----------



## elmel

does anyone have the hacking jacket from this year? I like the light purple and the mint color, but not sure how often i would really wear it? (lifestyle - I'm 25, law student, so not working at the moment) Thanks!


----------



## gmo

elmel said:


> does anyone have the hacking jacket from this year? I like the light purple and the mint color, but not sure how often i would really wear it? (lifestyle - I'm 25, law student, so not working at the moment) Thanks!



Hi elmel! I have a Lexington jacket from years ago, which is a similar style to the Hacking. I'm a medical student, so when I'm in clinic I can't wear a blazer and have to wear my awkwardly short white coat. I wear my jacket casually with jeans, flats, boots, whatever when I'm in class or on the weekends. Sometimes I wear it as a light jacket in the cooler months. I think its a pretty versatile piece, and will definitely be good to have once you graduate and get a job. I hope that helps!


----------



## renza

I think it's pretty crappy that J.Crew has excluded men's suiting from their 25% off promo. That's how I bought my husband's suits last year.


----------



## jellybebe

The sale totally got me! Purchased the Blythe heart print blouse (saw it first on NAP and thought it was a great affordable alternative to a similar Equipment blouse) and this cute striped pink & orange top that was on final sale. I almost bought it the last time they had a coupon code and thought it was gone - I couldn't get the colour combo out of my mind. I feel a little bad for impulse buying but at least I got a decent deal and free shipping. I almost got a pair of cute cashmere heart print socks but I remembered the quality of their cashmere isn't great.


----------



## sheanabelle

Yay! been waiting for a promo! Got minnie pants in pink & gray. The cocoon coat in stone, pixie pants in navy and mila ballet flats in champagne!!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

I am really happy to say that the only thing I currently want from J. Crew right now is the Houndstooth School Boy Blazer. I was waiting for it to go on sale, but it is already sold out on the website. I might use the new promo to buy that if it is still left at my store.


----------



## elmel

gmo said:
			
		

> Hi elmel! I have a Lexington jacket from years ago, which is a similar style to the Hacking. I'm a medical student, so when I'm in clinic I can't wear a blazer and have to wear my awkwardly short white coat. I wear my jacket casually with jeans, flats, boots, whatever when I'm in class or on the weekends. Sometimes I wear it as a light jacket in the cooler months. I think its a pretty versatile piece, and will definitely be good to have once you graduate and get a job. I hope that helps!



Thanks gmo!i think you convinced me!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Has anyone seen the Sasha suede pumps in their store?  They are completely sold out online and I was hoping to grab a pair.  TIA!


----------



## jordanjordan

elmel said:
			
		

> does anyone have the hacking jacket from this year? I like the light purple and the mint color, but not sure how often i would really wear it? (lifestyle - I'm 25, law student, so not working at the moment) Thanks!



I am a law student too!  I have last years in herringbone (gray) and wear it a lot.  I get compliments on it a lot.  Definitely my favorite blazer.  I wear it as a coat sometimes too.  25% off is a great time to get it.  I'm not sure I'd wear the solid ones as much just because they aren't as versatile.


----------



## InTheDesert

wantabalenciaga said:


> I have picked out a few things from Jcrew during the sale and really need some help creating outifts!  I am terrible at fashion.  Can anyone suggest what to pair(from jcrew) with the pieces I have picked?  Thank you so much!!
> 
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/shirtsandtops/sleeveless/PRDOVR~32691/32691.jsp
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/shirtsandtops/sleeveless/PRDOVR~34095/34095.jsp
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/sweaters/crewnecks/PRDOVR~32914/32914.jsp
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/pants/corduroy/PRDOVR~95977/95977.jsp  (I have the shoes the model is wearing....but not sure if the orange top would look good on me or not..does orange go with lilac?)
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/pants/corduroy/PRDOVR~87878/87878.jsp  (in the cabernet color)
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_special...3~90~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~tweed/24607.jsp
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_feature...3~90~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~tweed/25084.jsp
> Thank you!!



The Gabby top looks good with plain old jeans and a good top to have to tuck into pencil skirts. You can also wear it with your cabernet colored cords, tucked in, with a belt (maybe navy - black) You can also pair it with the lilac cord.

For the tweed skirt, I would pair it up with colored shirts like the blythe blouse or the perfect fit shirts (tucked in) and putting a statement necklace over the collar. Or layering a tippi sweater over the shirt in neutral colors, preferably darker colors like navy to really make that orange stand out.

I haven't had the best of luck with the sequined tops so I tend to just wear them with jeans or tucked into skirts, but I have seen a lot of them being used as vests over collared shirts. Shirt tucked into jeans and the top hanging loose.


----------



## alex.losee

The 25% off promo is going on stores too! But it ends tomorrow


----------



## alex.losee

Dukeprincess said:


> Has anyone seen the Sasha suede pumps in their store?  They are completely sold out online and I was hoping to grab a pair.  TIA!



The only store you might find them in would be a collection store


----------



## Cullinan

InTheDesert said:


> The Gabby top looks good with plain old jeans and a good top to have to tuck into pencil skirts. You can also wear it with your cabernet colored cords, tucked in, with a belt (maybe navy - black) You can also pair it with the lilac cord.
> 
> For the tweed skirt, I would pair it up with colored shirts like the blythe blouse or the perfect fit shirts (tucked in) and putting a statement necklace over the collar. Or layering a tippi sweater over the shirt in neutral colors, preferably darker colors like navy to really make that orange stand out.
> 
> I haven't had the best of luck with the sequined tops so I tend to just wear them with jeans or tucked into skirts, but I have seen a lot of them being used as vests over collared shirts. Shirt tucked into jeans and the top hanging loose.




These sound like great suggestions to co-ordinate your pieces....have fun creating new looks for the new season with your shopping.!


----------



## cakegirl

Does anyone have any info or feedback on the short silk chiffon bridesmaid dresses? How is the sizing? I can pick any of the styles-thinking about Lucienne or Sinclair.


----------



## elmel

Dukeprincess said:
			
		

> Has anyone seen the Sasha suede pumps in their store?  They are completely sold out online and I was hoping to grab a pair.  TIA!



Haven't seen them in my store, but I have had good luck with calling customer service and having them do a search!


----------



## elmel

does anyone have modeling pics of the cocoon jacket?


----------



## jordanjordan

cakegirl said:
			
		

> Does anyone have any info or feedback on the short silk chiffon bridesmaid dresses? How is the sizing? I can pick any of the styles-thinking about Lucienne or Sinclair.



I find all of J.Crew's dresses run big.  I'm usually a 0 in shorts and a 26 on cords (25 in premium debim) and I always need a 00 in dresses, and even then they are big.


----------



## jordanjordan

elmel said:
			
		

> does anyone have modeling pics of the cocoon jacket?



I forgot to take them but definitely size down! And they gray is atrocious.  If you google jcrew cocoon coat and then go to images there are some modeling pics, mostly of the green, which I love!


----------



## dusty paws

cakegirl said:


> Does anyone have any info or feedback on the short silk chiffon bridesmaid dresses? How is the sizing? I can pick any of the styles-thinking about Lucienne or Sinclair.



I was in between sizes and had to get mine altered. My normal size fit great but too tight in the chest so I went up one more.


----------



## wantabalenciaga

InTheDesert said:


> The Gabby top looks good with plain old jeans and a good top to have to tuck into pencil skirts. You can also wear it with your cabernet colored cords, tucked in, with a belt (maybe navy - black) You can also pair it with the lilac cord.
> 
> For the tweed skirt, I would pair it up with colored shirts like the blythe blouse or the perfect fit shirts (tucked in) and putting a statement necklace over the collar. Or layering a tippi sweater over the shirt in neutral colors, preferably darker colors like navy to really make that orange stand out.
> 
> I haven't had the best of luck with the sequined tops so I tend to just wear them with jeans or tucked into skirts, but I have seen a lot of them being used as vests over collared shirts. Shirt tucked into jeans and the top hanging loose.



Thank you!  I have bought so much stuff the last two days I think I may have a problem, lol.  I just really discovered Jcrew and now am addicted.


----------



## wantabalenciaga

For this skirt I bought:

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/skirts/mini/PRDOVR~25084/25084.jsp,

would you buy the shoes the model is wearing?  What these similar ones be ok or is the blue too navy? 

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/shoes/pumpsandheels/PRDOVR~99115/99115.jsp

THanks so much!


----------



## jordanjordan

wantabalenciaga said:
			
		

> For this skirt I bought:
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/skirts/mini/PRDOVR~25084/25084.jsp,
> 
> would you buy the shoes the model is wearing?  What these similar ones be ok or is the blue too navy?
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/shoes/pumpsandheels/PRDOVR~99115/99115.jsp
> 
> THanks so much!



I think that's a little much, especially for my taste, but if you like it you should wear it!


----------



## InTheDesert

wantabalenciaga said:


> For this skirt I bought:
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/skirts/mini/PRDOVR~25084/25084.jsp,
> 
> would you buy the shoes the model is wearing?  What these similar ones be ok or is the blue too navy?
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/shoes/pumpsandheels/PRDOVR~99115/99115.jsp
> 
> THanks so much!



I would just go with plain navy ones. I mean if you feel comfortable to wear that much print together it's fine, but I think you would get much more use out of solid ones.


----------



## miu miu1

Hello Ladies,
how do the toothpick skinnys fit? I normally wear a 28 or 29, what should I take in these jeans?
TIA


----------



## elmel

miu miu1 said:
			
		

> Hello Ladies,
> how do the toothpick skinnys fit? I normally wear a 28 or 29, what should I take in these jeans?
> TIA



I go up a size in the toothpick jeansm so I would go with the 29.


----------



## phiphi

wantabalenciaga said:


> For this skirt I bought:
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/skirts/mini/PRDOVR~25084/25084.jsp,
> 
> would you buy the shoes the model is wearing?  What these similar ones be ok or is the blue too navy?
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/shoes/pumpsandheels/PRDOVR~99115/99115.jsp
> 
> THanks so much!



i like pattern mixing, but that may be a bit too much - if you like the etta, i'd opt for the solid colour, or leopard.



elmel said:


> does anyone have the hacking jacket from this year? I like the light purple and the mint color, but not sure how often i would really wear it? (lifestyle - I'm 25, law student, so not working at the moment) Thanks!



they're both great choices - i think jackets are super versatile. if you think of them as a thicker cardigan, or a light coat. sky's the limit.



jellybebe said:


> The sale totally got me! Purchased the Blythe heart print blouse (saw it first on NAP and thought it was a great affordable alternative to a similar Equipment blouse) and this cute striped pink & orange top that was on final sale. I almost bought it the last time they had a coupon code and thought it was gone - I couldn't get the colour combo out of my mind. I feel a little bad for impulse buying but at least I got a decent deal and free shipping. I almost got a pair of cute cashmere heart print socks but I remembered the quality of their cashmere isn't great.



awesome finds!! can't wait to see your outfits!



hellokatiegirl said:


> I am really happy to say that the only thing I currently want from J. Crew right now is the Houndstooth School Boy Blazer. I was waiting for it to go on sale, but it is already sold out on the website. I might use the new promo to buy that if it is still left at my store.



i hope you can find one!!


----------



## phiphi

total and absolute girl crush on the sequin dot top! FYI it runs true to size to kind of small. i'm wearing my regular top size (xs) here. if you want it not too fitted, i'd recommend going up a size.


----------



## miu miu1

elmel said:


> I go up a size in the toothpick jeansm so I would go with the 29.



Thank you


----------



## wantabalenciaga

InTheDesert said:


> I would just go with plain navy ones. I mean if you feel comfortable to wear that much print together it's fine, but I think you would get much more use out of solid ones.



So instead of the glittery tweed ones, do you mean buy these:

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/shoes/pumpsandheels/PRDOVR~99115/99115.jsp


Or do you think I should get some non tweed/non print blue heels?

Thanks!!


----------



## InTheDesert

wantabalenciaga said:


> So instead of the glittery tweed ones, do you mean buy these:
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/shoes/pumpsandheels/PRDOVR~99115/99115.jsp
> 
> 
> Or do you think I should get some non tweed/non print blue heels?
> 
> Thanks!!



No, just a solid navy pump. 
http://www.thefrisky.com/2009-03-10/crave-navy-patent-pumps/

You can even do black with the skirt. Doesn't matter if it's patent/suede/leather. I just think solid will look better than the tweed ones. Plus I'm sure you already have some in your closet!


----------



## loveuga

phiphi said:
			
		

> total and absolute girl crush on the sequin dot top! FYI it runs true to size to kind of small. i'm wearing my regular top size (xs) here. if you want it not too fitted, i'd recommend going up a size.



Looks great on you!  I am def getting this!!!


----------



## Cullinan

phiphi said:


> total and absolute girl crush on the sequin dot top! FYI it runs true to size to kind of small. i'm wearing my regular top size (xs) here. if you want it not too fitted, i'd recommend going up a size.




Looks gorgeous on you and goes really well with your skirt too!

I don't like over fitted tops as I'm totally flat chested, but probably an XS would fit me too..


----------



## loveuga

I'm excited about the sequin polka dot top and the Blythe polka dot blouse that I scored today!


----------



## Cullinan

loveuga said:


> I'm excited about the sequin polka dot top and the Blythe polka dot blouse that I scored today!




I'm not surprised!!!!!

Do you have any pics??


----------



## melisande

Has anybody bought the tuxedo pencil skirt?  How do you like it?


----------



## wantabalenciaga

I am trying to get some cardigans for my sequin stripe shell top (pink/gray) and navy gabby dot top.  What is the difference between the Tippi and the Jackie?  Also, would the Dream cardigan be too heavy for those tops?  Thank you!


----------



## burb3rrylov3r

wantabalenciaga said:


> I am trying to get some cardigans for my sequin stripe shell top (pink/gray) and navy gabby dot top.  What is the difference between the Tippi and the Jackie?  Also, would the Dream cardigan be too heavy for those tops?  Thank you!



I can tell you I've had 4 Jackie's from FP and 1 from outlet. They are beautiful colors, great fit but the fabric is rotten. I have sworn them off because I get a season's wear, maybe two out of one because I wear them often and am busty. As the arms rub on the chest and sides the sweater gets little pills  it starts to look messy.


----------



## NCC1701D

wantabalenciaga said:


> I am trying to get some cardigans for my sequin stripe shell top (pink/gray) and navy gabby dot top.  What is the difference between the Tippi and the Jackie?  Also, would the Dream cardigan be too heavy for those tops?  Thank you!



The cut is different, the Tippi has more substantial binding and a different neckline, and I _think_ it's cut longer but I'm not sure. The Tippi is merino whereas the Jackie is a cotton blend. I loooove the Tippis. I've never had a Dream sweater but I've heard bad bad things about the yarn.


----------



## wantabalenciaga

One more question....I really wanted the Georgette top in Kelly green to go with my indigo tweed skirt, but it's sold out.  Would the green chiffon dot top work or is that too much texture with tweed?  Thank you!!


----------



## wantabalenciaga

NCC1701D said:


> The cut is different, the Tippi has more substantial binding and a different neckline, and I _think_ it's cut longer but I'm not sure. The Tippi is merino whereas the Jackie is a cotton blend. I loooove the Tippis. I've never had a Dream sweater but I've heard bad bad things about the yarn.



Thank you!


----------



## wantabalenciaga

burb3rrylov3r said:


> I can tell you I've had 4 Jackie's from FP and 1 from outlet. They are beautiful colors, great fit but the fabric is rotten. I have sworn them off because I get a season's wear, maybe two out of one because I wear them often and am busty. As the arms rub on the chest and sides the sweater gets little pills  it starts to look messy.



Thank you!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

NCC1701D said:


> The cut is different, the Tippi has more substantial binding and a different neckline, and I _think_ it's cut longer but I'm not sure. The Tippi is merino whereas the Jackie is a cotton blend. I loooove the Tippis. I've never had a Dream sweater but I've heard bad bad things about the yarn.



I agree with this. The Tippi seems longer and looser in my opinion than the Jackie. The neckline is also wider on the Tippi. I love both. The Tippi is great for layering in my opinion and a little more casual.





phiphi said:


> total and absolute girl crush on the sequin dot top! FYI it runs true to size to kind of small. i'm wearing my regular top size (xs) here. if you want it not too fitted, i'd recommend going up a size.



Love this top on you phiphi! The sequins are gorgeous! I bought the Zigzag sequin tee and also found that it was a bit small and it was really hard to get on! However, I couldn't pass up the sequins!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

I am wearing my French Hen sweater for the first time today. I was so excited to have cooler weather here!


----------



## phiphi

hellokatiegirl said:


> I agree with this. The Tippi seems longer and looser in my opinion than the Jackie. The neckline is also wider on the Tippi. I love both. The Tippi is great for layering in my opinion and a little more casual.
> 
> Love this top on you phiphi! The sequins are gorgeous! I bought the Zigzag sequin tee and also found that it was a bit small and it was really hard to get on! However, I couldn't pass up the sequins!



thank you katie - i caved and got the zigzag sequin tee also - sized up in that one though. i love how we have so many of the same things!! 



hellokatiegirl said:


> I am wearing my French Hen sweater for the first time today. I was so excited to have cooler weather here!



adorable! this is super cute and the pink flats are a great pop of colour.


----------



## Chanel522

hellokatiegirl said:


> I am wearing my French Hen sweater for the first time today. I was so excited to have cooler weather here!



Where is your plaid button down from?  I've been looking for one just like that and haven't been able to find any I like that are long enough.  I'm tall and have a super long torso, so most of them are too short.  How long is yours?


----------



## dusty paws

katie i LOVE that outfit!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Sasha pumps arrived and are too small! These run so short.


----------



## brklynkgurl

Katie, that outfit looks amazing!!!  Sooo cute!

Loved reading your blog too!


----------



## fashion16

I got the schoolboy blazer at 25% off but wow, I didn't realize how thin they were until I received it. Granted I got it for a reduced price but do you ladies think it is worth the price of $150? The fit is great but the material is soooo thin!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

phiphi said:


> thank you katie - i caved and got the zigzag sequin tee also - sized up in that one though. i love how we have so many of the same things!!
> 
> adorable! this is super cute and the pink flats are a great pop of colour.



Thanks phiphi! I can't believe you have the zigzag tee too! I can't wait to see how you style it. 



Chanel522 said:


> Where is your plaid button down from?  I've been looking for one just like that and haven't been able to find any I like that are long enough.  I'm tall and have a super long torso, so most of them are too short.  How long is yours?



My plaid button down is from J. Crew, however I bought it a few years ago. I am also pretty tall, yet find this shirt to be a good length. I think J. Crew might have similar styles in either the boy shirt or perfect shirt styles.



dusty paws said:


> katie i LOVE that outfit!



Thank you! 



brklynkgurl said:


> Katie, that outfit looks amazing!!!  Sooo cute!
> 
> Loved reading your blog too!



Thank you brklyngurl! I am so happy you enjoyed my blog too!


----------



## firstaid

fashion16 said:


> I got the schoolboy blazer at 25% off but wow, I didn't realize how thin they were until I received it. Granted I got it for a reduced price but do you ladies think it is worth the price of $150? The fit is great but the material is soooo thin!



I saw this blazer in the store, and yes it is thin. I personally don't think it is worth $150.


----------



## jordanjordan

fashion16 said:
			
		

> I got the schoolboy blazer at 25% off but wow, I didn't realize how thin they were until I received it. Granted I got it for a reduced price but do you ladies think it is worth the price of $150? The fit is great but the material is soooo thin!



I got mine for that price as well and I think it is worth it.  I've gone back and forth for a year or so on it but I haven't been able to find anything remotely close to being that cute.  The navy never goes on sale, so 25% off is probably the best you can do unless you buy on ebay.


----------



## jellybebe

I got the Blythe silk heart print blouse for 25% off and it's pretty cute. The colours of the other top I bought (orange & pink) are not as nice as they looked on the site though. I still can't attach pics via tpf mobile so I can't show pics!


----------



## sammix3

Hello ladies!

Can you please tell me how J Crew's cashmere sweaters/cardigans are?  How do they hold up and do they have pilling problems?  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## fashion16

sammix3 said:
			
		

> Hello ladies!
> 
> Can you please tell me how J Crew's cashmere sweaters/cardigans are?  How do they hold up and do they have pilling problems?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I don have any cashmere jcrew pieces but I have read a lot of comments in here about the quality being very poor.


----------



## burb3rrylov3r

sammix3 said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> Can you please tell me how J Crew's cashmere sweaters/cardigans are?  How do they hold up and do they have pilling problems?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



They get worse every year. I have one from 2008 that is horrible so imagine how it is now.


----------



## jordanjordan

sammix3 said:
			
		

> Hello ladies!
> 
> Can you please tell me how J Crew's cashmere sweaters/cardigans are?  How do they hold up and do they have pilling problems?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I know a lot of people don like them, and they do pill, but I'm a fan.  I use a sweater stone every few wears to get the bad areas (mostly under the arms from rubbing) and they are good to go.  I don't ever pay full price, though, so that may be why I think they are worth the money.


----------



## bluerose2

I have two. One from last year, and one from the year before. They don't get a lot of use but held up great. No pilling at all. I bought tipi sweater this year and took it back, it was pilling straight out of the plastic bag! So I think it depends on the style, they must use different yarn on different styles. My ts are also wearing well, no pilling. I never pay full price. They are no doubt over priced. But for $80/90 that i paid I think they are OK. But I also don't have any per 2008 pieces from jcrew so have nothing to compare to.


----------



## Snowqueen!

I bought the burgundy and a bright blue in the cashmere tippis and the bateau in the caramel.  I have been pleased with them overall.  They had some slight pilling the first couple of wearings that I removed with a sweater stone and they have not pilled any more at all.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

jellybebe said:


> I got the Blythe silk heart print blouse for 25% off and it's pretty cute. The colours of the other top I bought (orange & pink) are not as nice as they looked on the site though. I still can't attach pics via tpf mobile so I can't show pics!



I bought this blouse and love it! I also bought it during the last 25% off promotion because I thought it might sell out. I hope you enjoy it! 



sammix3 said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> Can you please tell me how J Crew's cashmere sweaters/cardigans are?  How do they hold up and do they have pilling problems?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



It has been a year or so since I purchased any of J. Crew's cashmere. I think the quality is okay if you can get them cheap enough. Most of mine I bought at pretty reduced prices. I do find that they pill around the arms quite a bit, which would be my one major complaint. The colors are so pretty though it is often hard to pass them up!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Here is a mostly J. Crew outfit. I found this plaid boyshirt a few weeks ago on sale at my J. Crew, which I was happy about because it was sold out online.


----------



## Cullinan

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is a mostly J. Crew outfit. I found this plaid boyshirt a few weeks ago on sale at my J. Crew, which I was happy about because it was sold out online.




The boy shirt has a really nice cut - I'm wondering if it would work for me too as I really like it!!

Nice purchase!!


----------



## jordanjordan

Cullinan said:
			
		

> The boy shirt has a really nice cut - I'm wondering if it would work for me too as I really like it!!
> 
> Nice purchase!!



That shirt did not work for me at all.  I was so disappointed because usually those shirts do and I love the color but it was cut differently than they normally are.


----------



## Cullinan

jordanjordan said:


> That shirt did not work for me at all.  I was so disappointed because usually those shirts do and I love the color but it was cut differently than they normally are.




That's such a shame because its such a beautiful shirt


----------



## bluerose2

Extra 30% sale is going on now!


----------



## DC-Cutie

sammix3 said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> Can you please tell me how J Crew's cashmere sweaters/cardigans are?  How do they hold up and do they have pilling problems?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Quality has gone WAY down.  I purchased a sweater last year and it pilled from day one, then got a couple of holes after 2 wears.  I promptly returned the worn and the unworn ones. The sweaters I purchased from J Crew in '07/'08 are holding up really well.  I'd say, save your money for better brands such as Qi, Vince or Autumn Cashmere.


----------



## sara09

Does anybody have Tippi sweater in neon azalea or shocking pink? Do they look similar IRL as in the online store? I am wondering if the colors are much more neon-y than in the pictures.. I'm tempted do some sale shopping.


----------



## Shopmore

sara09 said:
			
		

> Does anybody have Tippi sweater in neon azalea or shocking pink? Do they look similar IRL as in the online store? I am wondering if the colors are much more neon-y than in the pictures.. I'm tempted do some sale shopping.



I only have the Neon Azalea one, but since final sale has been taken away you can always return the one you don't want.


----------



## calipsych

I've seen some ladies comment on the lessening quality of the cashmere sweaters, any thoughts on the merino wool? I'm loving the classic merino long cardigans but don't want to spend 55 each on sale if they pill and look old immediately? Also, I know they say dry clean only...anyone had any luck handwashing wool instead from them? I hate the chemicals of the cleaners...thanks ladies!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

calipsych said:


> I've seen some ladies comment on the lessening quality of the cashmere sweaters, any thoughts on the merino wool? I'm loving the classic merino long cardigans but don't want to spend 55 each on sale if they pill and look old immediately? Also, I know they say dry clean only...anyone had any luck handwashing wool instead from them? I hate the chemicals of the cleaners...thanks ladies!!



Their Merino wool is great, holds up really well and pills just a little!  I wash mine on delicate cycle with The Laundress cleaner and lay flat to dry.


----------



## calipsych

Thanks so much I'm going to go ahead and place my order


----------



## 2manybags

Any advice on how the herringbone hacking blazer fits? I wear a size 6 in jcrew coats...would I take the same size in the blazer?


----------



## jordanjordan

2manybags said:
			
		

> Any advice on how the herringbone hacking blazer fits? I wear a size 6 in jcrew coats...would I take the same size in the blazer?



Probably.  It depends on the coat/blazer.  I find the blazers run a smidge smaller than the coats.  I am a 00 or a 0 in coats but always a 0 in the blazers.  The hacking jacket runs the same as the schoolboy, maybe a little tighter in the arm and shoulder area.  It also depends if you want to be able to button it, and how many layers you'll wear under it.


----------



## elmel

So after exchanging the two and ordering a 0, I would love to know what you ladies think of the Cocoon coat?  I am petite (5'2), so I'm not sure if it is just too much volume for me? But I love the style. Constructive criticism appreciated ; )


----------



## fabae

elmel said:


> So after exchanging the two and ordering a 0, I would love to know what you ladies think of the Cocoon coat?  I am petite (5'2), so I'm not sure if it is just too much volume for me? But I love the style. Constructive criticism appreciated ; )



The color is gorgeous, but I'm not sure whose body would be flattered by that shape.  Seems like a trendy runway shape to me.


----------



## elmel

Thanks fabae,  I appreciate it! I just ordered the 00 to try because I love the color soooo much and if that doesn't work either then back it will go!


----------



## saira1214

elmel said:
			
		

> Thanks fabae,  I appreciate it! I just ordered the 00 to try because I love the color soooo much and if that doesn't work either then back it will go!



I think a size down will work.


----------



## Cullinan

elmel said:


> So after exchanging the two and ordering a 0, I would love to know what you ladies think of the Cocoon coat?  I am petite (5'2), so I'm not sure if it is just too much volume for me? But I love the style. Constructive criticism appreciated ; )



I love the emerald colour and the shape but I agree it's a bit big.

Hopefully the 00 will fit you better and you'll be happy with it!!


----------



## pinknyanko

What do you think ladies? Though I think it's loose at the back. This is already a 00 so I can't go smaller lol


----------



## phiphi

loveuga said:


> Looks great on you!  I am def getting this!!!



yay!! i can't wait to see your outfits with it!!



Cullinan said:


> Looks gorgeous on you and goes really well with your skirt too!
> 
> I don't like over fitted tops as I'm totally flat chested, but probably an XS would fit me too..



thank you cullinan! i hope you got one - it is such a fun top.



hellokatiegirl said:


> Thanks phiphi! I can't believe you have the zigzag tee too! I can't wait to see how you style it.
> 
> My plaid button down is from J. Crew, however I bought it a few years ago. I am also pretty tall, yet find this shirt to be a good length. I think J. Crew might have similar styles in either the boy shirt or perfect shirt styles.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Thank you brklyngurl! I am so happy you enjoyed my blog too!



love your outfit. that blouse is awesome.



jellybebe said:


> I got the Blythe silk heart print blouse for 25% off and it's pretty cute. The colours of the other top I bought (orange & pink) are not as nice as they looked on the site though. I still can't attach pics via tpf mobile so I can't show pics!



oooh can't wait to see pics!!!


----------



## phiphi

pinknyanko said:


> What do you think ladies? Though I think it's loose at the back. This is already a 00 so I can't go smaller lol



are you wearing a sweater underneath or are you planning to? it is not sitting well in the back but if you are planning to layer underneath that may help. if not, then pass. 



elmel said:


> Thanks fabae,  I appreciate it! I just ordered the 00 to try because I love the color soooo much and if that doesn't work either then back it will go!



i hope the 00 works. the 0 seemed too big in the sleeves and body. fingers crossed - the colour is spectacular on you!


----------



## pinknyanko

phiphi said:
			
		

> are you wearing a sweater underneath or are you planning to? it is not sitting well in the back but if you are planning to layer underneath that may help. if not, then pass.
> 
> i hope the 00 works. the 0 seemed too big in the sleeves and body. fingers crossed - the colour is spectacular on you!



Thanks. I would wear a sweater with lower temps. I'm only wearing 2 thin layers in the photo about t shirt weight.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

pinknyanko said:
			
		

> What do you think ladies? Though I think it's loose at the back. This is already a 00 so I can't go smaller lol



This looks adorable on you! I want it for myself.


----------



## phiphi

pinknyanko said:


> Thanks. I would wear a sweater with lower temps. I'm only wearing 2 thin layers in the photo about t shirt weight.



then yay!


----------



## Cullinan

phiphi said:


> yay!! i can't wait to see your outfits with it!!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you cullinan! i hope you got one - it is such a fun top.
> 
> 
> 
> love your outfit. that blouse is awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> oooh can't wait to see pics!!!



Not yet but it's on my list...

Have fun wearing your one!


----------



## dusty paws

has anyone purchased the lady jacket in the mustard? i adore the navy one so much but i'm not sure about the color...


----------



## dusty paws

also - really?  just checked and the lady jacket got marked down AGAIN after i ordered it last week. BAH.


----------



## terps08

Thoughts or fit reviews on the Harper boot?  I love the cognac color, but not sure about the zipper (trendy or classic?).


----------



## elmel

dusty paws said:
			
		

> also - really?  just checked and the lady jacket got marked down AGAIN after i ordered it last week. BAH.



They will usually do a price adjustment within a week, call customer service!


----------



## Coco Mainecoon

Hi everyone- am thinking of getting the lady jacket and was wondering what size to get - no Jcrew in the UK hence will have to get it online, and as its final sale no exchanges or refunds allowed. I have schoolboy blazer in 12, should I get the lady in 12 too? Thanks for any advice! : )


----------



## Tinagigi

I bought this top today. It fits perfectly and it's really thick as a cotton top.
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_feature/NewArrivals/knitsandtees/PRDOVR~18487/99102832455/ENE~1+2+3+22+4294967294+20~~~20+17+4294966973~90~~~~~~~/18487.jsp


----------



## bluerose2

elmel said:
			
		

> So after exchanging the two and ordering a 0, I would love to know what you ladies think of the Cocoon coat?  I am petite (5'2), so I'm not sure if it is just too much volume for me? But I love the style. Constructive criticism appreciated ; )



I think it looks too bulky...


----------



## findingcate

elmel said:
			
		

> So after exchanging the two and ordering a 0, I would love to know what you ladies think of the Cocoon coat?  I am petite (5'2), so I'm not sure if it is just too much volume for me? But I love the style. Constructive criticism appreciated ; )



I bought this in black and am trying to decide whether to keep it. I love the silhouette when it's unzipped, but it's only so-so when zipped.


----------



## vhdos

Last week I scored the pink Schoolboy blazer with gold buttons (extra 20% off & free shipping) and this week I got the camel Hacking jacket (extra 30% off).  Between the Schoolboy and the Hacking, I think I have 11 now.  I can't stop buying them....


----------



## Cullinan

vhdos said:


> Last week I scored the pink Schoolboy blazer with gold buttons (extra 20% off & free shipping) and this week I got the camel Hacking jacket (extra 30% off).  Between the Schoolboy and the Hacking, I think I have 11 now.  I can't stop buying them....




Sounds like you're picking them up at a good price - keep up the good work!


----------



## meganfm

Any pear shaped women manage to pull of the Minnie pant?  I'm a 0 on top and a 6/8 on bottom, I'm desperate for some good skinny pants to wear to work but it's hard to find flattering ones (and I need to order online in order to get the tall).


----------



## dusty paws

Picked up a blue wool skirt tonight for 41!
And yes CS refunded me


----------



## jordanjordan

meganfm said:
			
		

> Any pear shaped women manage to pull of the Minnie pant?  I'm a 0 on top and a 6/8 on bottom, I'm desperate for some good skinny pants to wear to work but it's hard to find flattering ones (and I need to order online in order to get the tall).



If you really want Minnies I recommend the wool version.  I don't think the twill stretch ones are work appropriate for anywhere but the most casual of offices because the tend to look like leggings.  The wool ones are much nicer and more professional, IMO.


----------



## klj

Has anyone purchased this years toggle coat/ and how is the fit? I'm sad I missed the 25% off sale


----------



## jordanjordan

klj said:
			
		

> Has anyone purchased this years toggle coat/ and how is the fit? I'm sad I missed the 25% off sale



I'm curious about this too.  I had the 2007 ish version that is so coveted but sold it on eBay because it was too big and it was knee length and I wanted something mid thigh.  I'd love a review of the new one.

Anyone know what the Black Friday/cyber Monday deals will be?  I remember last year they weren't very good.


----------



## alatrop

Today's purchases:

Black/gray maritime dress
Navy tissue turtleneck
Navy Minnie pants
Black, gray cable knit, and navy tights

Going back this weekend for the black watch tartan button down!


----------



## sparksfly

I had already made a thread on this but didn't realize there was one already started.

Are the pointe pants at the outlet like the pixi pants at all?

Also the outlet is currently doing 30% off and free shipping  would they do anything higher than 30% off on black friday or cyber monday?


----------



## graceful

Just got these mint toothpick jeans on sale! Love them. The top is a j crew factory sweater and the necklace is factory too. Ignore those flip flops please! I changed shoes before I left


----------



## jordanjordan

sparksfly said:
			
		

> I had already made a thread on this but didn't realize there was one already started.
> 
> Are the pointe pants at the outlet like the pixi pants at all?
> 
> Also the outlet is currently doing 30% off and free shipping  would they do anything higher than 30% off on black friday or cyber monday?



I think factory is doing 50% for Black Friday look on jcrew aficionada for the details.


----------



## sparksfly

jordanjordan said:


> I think factory is doing 50% for Black Friday look on jcrew aficionada for the details.



Thanks! I think it's in stores only and I can't get to an outlet store at all on BF.

Does anyone know if they do cyber monday/what the deal would be?


----------



## meganfm

jordanjordan said:


> If you really want Minnies I recommend the wool version.  I don't think the twill stretch ones are work appropriate for anywhere but the most casual of offices because the tend to look like leggings.  The wool ones are much nicer and more professional, IMO.



I was hoping you'd respond my fellow lean and leggy PFer   I was leaning towards the wool ones too for that reason-hopefully they'll have the regular length in store to try on.  I've had such a hard time finding skinny/slim dress pants because they're all cropped and I like to wear flats to work-I just feel those cropped pants only work well with heels.


----------



## jordanjordan

meganfm said:
			
		

> I was hoping you'd respond my fellow lean and leggy PFer   I was leaning towards the wool ones too for that reason-hopefully they'll have the regular length in store to try on.  I've had such a hard time finding skinny/slim dress pants because they're all cropped and I like to wear flats to work-I just feel those cropped pants only work well with heels.



I have the same problem!  The cafe capris look so bad on me because I wear flats.  The regular length Minnies don't look great either, but way better than the cafe capris.  The pixie look best but they are pretty much glorified leggings. I have been wanting to try a tall pair of minnie pants, let me know if you try the tall and how they turn out!


----------



## jordanjordan

meganfm said:
			
		

> I was hoping you'd respond my fellow lean and leggy PFer   I was leaning towards the wool ones too for that reason-hopefully they'll have the regular length in store to try on.  I've had such a hard time finding skinny/slim dress pants because they're all cropped and I like to wear flats to work-I just feel those cropped pants only work well with heels.



Also I am not a fan of BR and rarely even go in there but I have a pair of their stretchy dress pants in black in a straight cut and they work really well with flats.  They are the skinniest, still work appropriate pants I have found.  Hopefully the wool Minnie will be better, though.


----------



## sparksfly

Does the outlet/regular online do any black friday or cyber monday deals? Anyone happen to know what they would be?


----------



## jordanjordan

sparksfly said:
			
		

> Does the outlet/regular online do any black friday or cyber monday deals? Anyone happen to know what they would be?



No one is going to know what they are this early,  if any.  People only know in store stuff ahead of time because their SAs tell them.  Also, factory just launched a new site so it is probably going to be different than whatever they did last year.  Retail did not do anything in stores or online for Black Friday last year.


----------



## jordanjordan

sparksfly said:
			
		

> Does the outlet/regular online do any black friday or cyber monday deals? Anyone happen to know what they would be?



Also I think I have some card with a one time use code that I got at the factory store that is 25% off 125+.  I can give it to someone if it is still valid, I don't need it.


----------



## InTheDesert

30% ends tomorrow. 25% off entire purchase starts November 21st


----------



## jordanjordan

InTheDesert said:
			
		

> 30% ends tomorrow. 25% off entire purchase starts November 21st



I heard that today too.  Is it in store only or online too?  My SA didn't know.


----------



## Cullinan

graceful said:


> Just got these mint toothpick jeans on sale! Love them. The top is a j crew factory sweater and the necklace is factory too. Ignore those flip flops please! I changed shoes before I left



Such a pretty outfit - the mint and navy work perfectly together and I didn't even look at your shoes until I read your post!!!

The trousers are like peppermint cocktails - lovely colour


----------



## sparksfly

Quick question about the outlet. If I order something online that says select colors _price_ can it be returned?

There something I want but if it turns out to not be exactly what I was looking for I want to be sure I can return it by mail. I'm not sure what can be returned to the outlet what cannot.


----------



## jordanjordan

sparksfly said:
			
		

> Quick question about the outlet. If I order something online that says select colors _price_ can it be returned?
> 
> There something I want but if it turns out to not be exactly what I was looking for I want to be sure I can return it by mail. I'm not sure what can be returned to the outlet what cannot.



The factory site is the same as the retail site, as long as it doesn't say *final sale* you can return it to the appropriate store or by mail.


----------



## meganfm

jordanjordan said:


> I have the same problem!  The cafe capris look so bad on me because I wear flats.  The regular length Minnies don't look great either, but way better than the cafe capris.  The pixie look best but they are pretty much glorified leggings. I have been wanting to try a tall pair of minnie pants, let me know if you try the tall and how they turn out!



I think I'm going to wait until I'm back home (on vacation in Hong Kong right now) and try the regular length on in person and get them to order in the tall for me. I'm just desperate for really slim work pants. I see the stovepipe ones on sale on the site now, but they're not nearly as slim.

Unfortunately in Canada BR doesn't carry tall sizes-I'll have to give the, a try next time I'm in Seattle.


----------



## InTheDesert

jordanjordan said:


> I heard that today too.  Is it in store only or online too?  My SA didn't know.



I do not know about online, but I would assume they would do the same on there.


----------



## anony

sparksfly said:


> Does the outlet/regular online do any black friday or cyber monday deals? Anyone happen to know what they would be?



I dont know about last year, but i do remember them having black friday stuff in retail stores like two-three years ago.  I can't remember the exact deals, but to be honest, i dont think they were that good.


----------



## sparksfly

anony said:


> I dont know about last year, but i do remember them having black friday stuff in retail stores like two-three years ago.  I can't remember the exact deals, but to be honest, i dont think they were that good.


Thanks. I ended up ordering what I wanted off the outlet website with their 30% off. I saved like almost half off and free shipping. If I end up not liking it then I'll just return it.


----------



## jordanjordan

meganfm said:
			
		

> I think I'm going to wait until I'm back home (on vacation in Hong Kong right now) and try the regular length on in person and get them to order in the tall for me. I'm just desperate for really slim work pants. I see the stovepipe ones on sale on the site now, but they're not nearly as slim.
> 
> Unfortunately in Canada BR doesn't carry tall sizes-I'll have to give the, a try next time I'm in Seattle.



My BR pants are a regular and work great for flats.  Good luck!


----------



## wantabalenciaga

Should I buy now with the 25% sweater discount and free shipping or does Jcrew usually do something better for Black Friday?


----------



## jordanjordan

wantabalenciaga said:
			
		

> Should I buy now with the 25% sweater discount and free shipping or does Jcrew usually do something better for Black Friday?



They are doing 25% transaction discount off in store according to my SA.  Not sure if there is a minimum. This is better if you want sweaters because you could stack a student or educator discount if you have it, you can't do that with a 25% off purchase.


----------



## InTheDesert

There is no minimum purchase with the upcoming 25% off. It starts on November 21st and runs through November 25th.


----------



## meganfm

Any word if this will be in store only or will it be available online?


----------



## hellokatiegirl

jordanjordan said:


> They are doing 25% transaction discount off in store according to my SA.  Not sure if there is a minimum. This is better if you want sweaters because you could stack a student or educator discount if you have it, you can't do that with a 25% off purchase.





InTheDesert said:


> There is no minimum purchase with the upcoming 25% off. It starts on November 21st and runs through November 25th.



Thank you for the heads up ladies!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

I found this on a couple of blogs, but apparently the in store promotion for J. Crew's Black Friday sale is up to 50% off the entire store (in store only) for J. Crew. It sounds like this will not apply online, but maybe they will have another promotion? Also I am wondering if they will wait until "Cyber Monday" to have the big online sale. My guess is that they want to clear out stock from the store first. 

I really want to check out the Black Friday sale, but I'm not sure I want to go out in the crowds. Also I probably don't really need anything!


----------



## elmel

I got the smaller size of the cocoon coat! I think I'm going to keep this one, what do you guys think?


----------



## jordanjordan

elmel said:
			
		

> I got the smaller size of the cocoon coat! I think I'm going to keep this one, what do you guys think?



Love it!  I definitely think it's one of those coats that look better open.  The color makes it a lot more interesting too.  I may eventually pick this up in that color if it gets cheap enough.


----------



## dusty paws

popped in tonight and bought the farmyard fair isle sweater. and they have a new critter to add to the collection.. A CAT. i snapped a pic of me in it, will upload soon. but alas the 25% sweater promo wasn't able to be applied to it! bah.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

dusty paws said:


> popped in tonight and bought the farmyard fair isle sweater. and they have a new critter to add to the collection.. A CAT. i snapped a pic of me in it, will upload soon. but alas the 25% sweater promo wasn't able to be applied to it! bah.



I bought the farmyard fair isle sweater sweater too! I purchased mine during the 25% off total purchase sale a week or so ago. I love it! Why wouldn't they apply the discount?


----------



## hellokatiegirl

elmel said:


> I got the smaller size of the cocoon coat! I think I'm going to keep this one, what do you guys think?


\

I love the color and I think this size looks great on you! I also agree that it does look better open, but either way is very chic! 

P.S. I like the shirts that you have in your closet too! We have some of the same ones!


----------



## dusty paws

Katie, no idea. She said they just unpacked them this morning.


----------



## erinrose

elmel said:


> I got the smaller size of the cocoon coat! I think I'm going to keep this one, what do you guys think?



It looks great on you! Definitely a keeper!


----------



## dusty paws

who got the 30% off email for cardholders this morning? aaaaaugh!


----------



## meganfm

Anyone tried the stovepipe trousers on?  I only found a couple of reviews, 2 of which said they ran small and the other said they fit in their regular size.


----------



## FabuLex

Has anyone bought the multicolored pave link bracelet? I love the idea of it, but for some reason I don't love the colors. I would love to see a pic of it ON someone's wrist.


----------



## fmd914

meganfm said:


> Anyone tried the stovepipe trousers on?  I only found a couple of reviews, 2 of which said they ran small and the other said they fit in their regular size.




I found they ran very small. I ordered my larger size in crew and they still were a little tight.


----------



## elmel

hellokatiegirl said:
			
		

> \
> 
> I love the color and I think this size looks great on you! I also agree that it does look better open, but either way is very chic!
> 
> P.S. I like the shirts that you have in your closet too! We have some of the same ones!



Thanks, you have great taste


----------



## elmel

FabuLex said:
			
		

> Has anyone bought the multicolored pave link bracelet? I love the idea of it, but for some reason I don't love the colors. I would love to see a pic of it ON someone's wrist.



I just returned mine today , so I don't have pics. But it's not as big as the regular link pave bracelet they have, and I thought it seemed kind of cheap. I would have liked it in different colors and bigger, like the size of the gold.


----------



## FabuLex

elmel said:


> I just returned mine today , so I don't have pics. But it's not as big as the regular link pave bracelet they have, and I thought it seemed kind of cheap. I would have liked it in different colors and bigger, like the size of the gold.



THANKS elmel


----------



## yellow08

dusty paws said:


> who got the 30% off email for cardholders this morning? aaaaaugh!



I didn't get anything. What exactly is the promo?


----------



## bagfashionista

yellow08 said:


> I didn't get anything. What exactly is the promo?



code CARDMEMBER i believe, to get 30% off everything for cardholders


----------



## bagfashionista

almost head to toe jcrew! I am swearing to stay away from the store and website this weekend --- already did substantial damage at anthro! 

bought the minnies in navy (petite sizing) and the etta during the last 25% off everything sale -- 

and then the boy shirt in the 30% off sale after ---


----------



## Trayler

bagfashionista said:


> almost head to toe jcrew! I am swearing to stay away from the store and website this weekend --- already did substantial damage at anthro!
> 
> bought the minnies in navy (petite sizing) and the etta during the last 25% off everything sale --
> 
> and then the boy shirt in the 30% off sale after ---



I LOVE your head to toe J Crew outfit!


----------



## elmel

bagfashionista said:


> almost head to toe jcrew! I am swearing to stay away from the store and website this weekend --- already did substantial damage at anthro!
> 
> bought the minnies in navy (petite sizing) and the etta during the last 25% off everything sale --
> 
> and then the boy shirt in the 30% off sale after ---



love this look! is that the jackie pullover?


----------



## bagfashionista

Thanks *trayler, elmel*

Elmel -- nope, that's the part that prevented it from being 100% j.crew (along with the necklace)! It's forever 21 actually, so much MUCH cheaper.


----------



## dusty paws

love the look bag!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

bagfashionista said:


> almost head to toe jcrew! I am swearing to stay away from the store and website this weekend --- already did substantial damage at anthro!
> 
> bought the minnies in navy (petite sizing) and the etta during the last 25% off everything sale --
> 
> and then the boy shirt in the 30% off sale after ---



I love this look! You can't go wrong with head to toe J. Crew! I bought this shirt during the last day of the 30% off of sale promotion last weekend.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Here is me in the J. Crew French Hen blouse and the flats are the CeCe ballet flats. 

Is everyone taking advantage of the J. Crew Black Friday sales? I bought the giant bow sweater last night online. I think there was some glitch in the system because it was marked down (25% off sweater promo + the additional 25% off everything promo) it was full price this morning.


----------



## BagLovingMom

meganfm said:


> Anyone tried the stovepipe trousers on?  I only found a couple of reviews, 2 of which said they ran small and the other said they fit in their regular size.



Yep, I like them a lot, but they do run small.  I got the black flannel pair.  

I'm really debating those leopard  Etta Pumps, are they worth it ladies??


----------



## yellow08

bagfashionista said:


> code CARDMEMBER i believe, to get 30% off everything for cardholders



Thanks


----------



## renza

dusty paws said:


> popped in tonight and bought the farmyard fair isle sweater. and *they have a new critter to add to the collection.. A CAT*. i snapped a pic of me in it, will upload soon. but alas the 25% sweater promo wasn't able to be applied to it! bah.


I tried this one today! Super cute but so scratchy


----------



## dusty paws

Renza I thought it was scratchy, too.
Ordered the lady jacket in mustard, an iPhone case and the lounge pants with 30% off


----------



## loveuga

Omg there's a cat sweater?  I must have it!!!  Does anyone have a pic?


----------



## dusty paws

Link to a pic I snapped - http://http://statigr.am/viewer.php#/detail/330508509377525632_24863132


----------



## danae

Will the Black Friday sale be 25% in-store or is that online only?


----------



## renza

danae said:


> Will the Black Friday sale be 25% in-store or is that online only?


It's in-store too. It started on Wednesday.


----------



## nekostar0412

I have recently become a whee-little bit obsessed with J.Crew, especially their jewelry.  I have a question about the popular Bubble Necklace:  Does it go on sale for 30% off or more?  Right now there are some that are $120 + 25% off and I don't know if I should bite or not.  Help, please!


----------



## jordanjordan

nekostar0412 said:
			
		

> I have recently become a whee-little bit obsessed with J.Crew, especially their jewelry.  I have a question about the popular Bubble Necklace:  Does it go on sale for 30% off or more?  Right now there are some that are $120 + 25% off and I don't know if I should bite or not.  Help, please!



30% off full price is unheard of.  It happens very, very rarely.  I have seen bubble necklaces in my local store already marked down to something like 99.99 and then 30% off sale items.  I think 25% off is probably pretty good.  I would bite unless you want to really stalk it for months.


----------



## jordanjordan

Does anyone have the houndstooth burgundy and gray and ivory scarf?  Picked it up today after being on the fence my last few visits but it doesn't go with much.  Would love styling ideas.

I could also use styling ideas for the navy schoolboy blazer- I always feel like I'm wearing a uniform.  I think I'm going to change out the buttons to silver, but beyond that I'm kind of lost lately on how to wear it.


----------



## meganfm

I tried on the stovepipe trousers in the check pattern today (only colour they had in store).  Surprisingly I was able to fit into my regular size-in fact, they seemed to fit a bit better than the 1035 trousers I also tried on.  I wasn't a fan of the fit-it said slim and tapered but they looked quite large (albeit straight) from the knee down.

I picked this skirt up from the sale...but not 100% sold on it.  I've got 4 or 5 colourful pencil skirts already, so I thought I'd switch it up with a print.  But I'm not sure what to wear with it since it has blue AND black in it...









jordanjordan said:


> I could also use styling ideas for the navy schoolboy blazer- I always feel like I'm wearing a uniform.  I think I'm going to change out the buttons to silver, but beyond that I'm kind of lost lately on how to wear it.



I bought a similar blazer from Zara that has red elbow patches.  I have a pair of red dress pants from Gap that I'm going to pair it with for work.  For the weekend, I'd try a pair of colourful skinnies in another deep tone like plum or emerald-would make a really nice but unexpected colour combo!


----------



## nekostar0412

jordanjordan said:
			
		

> 30% off full price is unheard of.  It happens very, very rarely.  I have seen bubble necklaces in my local store already marked down to something like 99.99 and then 30% off sale items.  I think 25% off is probably pretty good.  I would bite unless you want to really stalk it for months.



Thanks for the advice!  I think I shall bite then, because I like the turquoise color and I only want to own one.


----------



## burb3rrylov3r

nekostar0412 said:


> Thanks for the advice!  I think I shall bite then, because I like the turquoise color and I only want to own one.



If you're ok with it not being j.crew then I recommend ilycouture. The bubble necklace has exploded and now lots of places are making look a likes for less


----------



## burb3rrylov3r

jordanjordan said:


> Does anyone have the houndstooth burgundy and gray and ivory scarf?  Picked it up today after being on the fence my last few visits but it doesn't go with much.  Would love styling ideas.
> 
> I could also use styling ideas for the navy schoolboy blazer- I always feel like I'm wearing a uniform.  I think I'm going to change out the buttons to silver, but beyond that I'm kind of lost lately on how to wear it.



I hear ya on the scarf being hard to style. It's on my wishlist but it's so hefty I couldn't get in on comfortably and doubled in the store. I love that it is 100% wool and not flimsy.


----------



## jordanjordan

burb3rrylov3r said:
			
		

> I hear ya on the scarf being hard to style. It's on my wishlist but it's so hefty I couldn't get in on comfortably and doubled in the store. I love that it is 100% wool and not flimsy.



Yes, I love that it is so thick and warm compared to most of their other scarves, but it makes it a challenge to wear/style!


----------



## mistikat

meganfm said:


> I tried on the stovepipe trousers in the check pattern today (only colour they had in store).  Surprisingly I was able to fit into my regular size-in fact, they seemed to fit a bit better than the 1035 trousers I also tried on.  I wasn't a fan of the fit-it said slim and tapered but they looked quite large (albeit straight) from the knee down.
> 
> I picked this skirt up from the sale...but not 100% sold on it.  I've got 4 or 5 colourful pencil skirts already, so I thought I'd switch it up with a print.  But I'm not sure what to wear with it since it has blue AND black in it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a similar blazer from Zara that has red elbow patches.  I have a pair of red dress pants from Gap that I'm going to pair it with for work.  For the weekend, I'd try a pair of colourful skinnies in another deep tone like plum or emerald-would make a really nice but unexpected colour combo!



I have this skirt and wear it with a black three quarter sleeve crew neck J. Crew cashmere sweater, black and white pumps, and pearls. Since the skirt is really the focal point, just keep everything else pretty simple and it should work.


----------



## nekostar0412

As a recently converted Jcrew-aholic, I got a Schoolboy Blazer in wool during the Thanksgiving promo.  For those of you ladies who own one, how many seasons could I wear this?  I live in a pretty warm climate where it's mostly hot and humid for a majority of the year, and then "winter" hovers mainly around 40s-60s.  Could I wear this blazer comfortable in 80 degree weather?  What other fabrics does J.Crew usually make the Schoolboy Blazer in?


----------



## renza

The cyber monday deal appears to be 25% off and free shipping on any order, no minimum, with code MONDAY.
However, when I try this to buy a tie for my husband, it says the code isn't valid, even though it shows the discount on the first checkout screen, then not on the next one. ??? It's not a 3rd party brand or anything, so I think it's a glitch. I guess I'm not buying anything.


----------



## jordanjordan

nekostar0412 said:
			
		

> As a recently converted Jcrew-aholic, I got a Schoolboy Blazer in wool during the Thanksgiving promo.  For those of you ladies who own one, how many seasons could I wear this?  I live in a pretty warm climate where it's mostly hot and humid for a majority of the year, and then "winter" hovers mainly around 40s-60s.  Could I wear this blazer comfortable in 80 degree weather?  What other fabrics does J.Crew usually make the Schoolboy Blazer in?



Probably not.  I don't wear mine unless it is 70 or below, and then is still end up taking it off outside probably.  They make lighter ones in the spring/summer: eyelet, chambray, seersucker, and linen.  I would recommend one of those if you live in a hot climate.  I wear my eyelet one even in the summer here when it is 80ish, but no hotter.


----------



## bagfashionista

i suck...i bought the stadium cloth duffle coat and the vneck crepe dress that i've been wanting....both new items added today to the sale section

CARDSTYLE for 30% off for cardmembers.







do i wear anything but minnies these days? not really. they are not even that flattering on me


----------



## cookie03

bagfashionista said:


> i suck...i bought the stadium cloth duffle coat and the vneck crepe dress that i've been wanting....both new items added today to the sale section
> 
> CARDSTYLE for 30% off for cardmembers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do i wear anything but minnies these days? not really. they are not even that flattering on me



cute! i love minnies too, and i'm also wearing my etta cap toe pumps today! twins


----------



## jordanjordan

bagfashionista said:
			
		

> i suck...i bought the stadium cloth duffle coat and the vneck crepe dress that i've been wanting....both new items added today to the sale section
> 
> CARDSTYLE for 30% off for cardmembers.
> 
> do i wear anything but minnies these days? not really. they are not even that flattering on me



will you post a modeling pic of the coat? what color? I have been considering it but want to see it!!


----------



## 2manybags

I wasn't planning on buying anything, but somehow ended up buying the bow coat. Does anyone have it? I haven't seen it irl so I have no idea how it is in person. Would love to hear opinions.


----------



## m45ha

bagfashionista said:


> i suck...i bought the stadium cloth duffle coat and the vneck crepe dress that i've been wanting....both new items added today to the sale section
> 
> CARDSTYLE for 30% off for cardmembers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do i wear anything but minnies these days? not really. they are not even that flattering on me



is it blythe blouse? looks great on you!


----------



## jellybebe

bagfashionista said:
			
		

> i suck...i bought the stadium cloth duffle coat and the vneck crepe dress that i've been wanting....both new items added today to the sale section
> 
> CARDSTYLE for 30% off for cardmembers.
> 
> do i wear anything but minnies these days? not really. they are not even that flattering on me



Adorable! Love the blouse especially.


----------



## phiphi

bagfashionista said:


> i suck...i bought the stadium cloth duffle coat and the vneck crepe dress that i've been wanting....both new items added today to the sale section
> 
> CARDSTYLE for 30% off for cardmembers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do i wear anything but minnies these days? not really. they are not even that flattering on me



love this - you look fantastic! xox


----------



## bagfashionista

thanks *cookie03, m45ha, jellybebe and phi!*

the blouse is actually from MNG/Mango (a spanish brand although i think it's reached the states already)

*cookie *-- post pics 

*jordanjordan *- I ordered the navy (bo-ring...i know). Will post pics when it arrives. i am looking forward to it due to the claim of it being a very warm coat. I'm a wimp in low temps.


----------



## friday13bride

Yay! I snagged the polka dot sequin top in black for $69. I can't wait to wear it!!


----------



## jordanjordan

bagfashionista said:
			
		

> thanks cookie03, m45ha, jellybebe and phi!
> 
> the blouse is actually from MNG/Mango (a spanish brand although i think it's reached the states already)
> 
> cookie -- post pics
> 
> jordanjordan - I ordered the navy (bo-ring...i know). Will post pics when it arrives. i am looking forward to it due to the claim of it being a very warm coat. I'm a wimp in low temps.



Thanks- can't wait to see it!  Navy is what I want too.  I had the one from 2007ish that was beautiful but it was knee length which I don't like so I got rid of it.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

2manybags said:


> I wasn't planning on buying anything, but somehow ended up buying the bow coat. Does anyone have it? I haven't seen it irl so I have no idea how it is in person. Would love to hear opinions.



I love this coat, although I don't own it. Since I live in Southern California I figured I don't need another wool coat, but with the 30% off outerwear I am very tempted. What color did you get yours in?


----------



## FaireDuShopping

2manybags said:


> I wasn't planning on buying anything, but somehow ended up buying the bow coat. Does anyone have it? I haven't seen it irl so I have no idea how it is in person. Would love to hear opinions.



I was just coming over here to ask if anyone has the bow coat or has tried it in the store. I'm thinking about ordering it today while the 30% off outerwear deal is still on. I'm wondering if it's warm enough for the entire winter. My current coat is Marc by Marc Jacobs wool/polyamide blend, and I'm wondering if this one would be comparable. Does anyone have any feedback on this? I would really appreciate it.


----------



## 2manybags

hellokatiegirl said:


> I love this coat, although I don't own it. Since I live in Southern California I figured I don't need another wool coat, but with the 30% off outerwear I am very tempted. What color did you get yours in?



I got heather acorn and black. Couldn't decide on a color so I ordered both to decide in person. I think it looks great in all the available colors!


----------



## 2manybags

FaireDuShopping said:


> I was just coming over here to ask if anyone has the bow coat or has tried it in the store. I'm thinking about ordering it today while the 30% off outerwear deal is still on. I'm wondering if it's warm enough for the entire winter. My current coat is Marc by Marc Jacobs wool/polyamide blend, and I'm wondering if this one would be comparable. Does anyone have any feedback on this? I would really appreciate it.



I haven't received mine yet so I can't comment on warmth. My initial thought is that it's probably not super warm...I think it might be good for fall/early winter when it's not too cold. I will update after I receive it.


----------



## findingcate

FaireDuShopping said:


> I was just coming over here to ask if anyone has the bow coat or has tried it in the store. I'm thinking about ordering it today while the 30% off outerwear deal is still on. I'm wondering if it's warm enough for the entire winter. My current coat is Marc by Marc Jacobs wool/polyamide blend, and I'm wondering if this one would be comparable. Does anyone have any feedback on this? I would really appreciate it.



There's a detailed review of it here:
http://shopwithm.blogspot.com/2012/11/jcrew-review-bow-coat-in-vibrant.html


----------



## natcolb65

2manybags said:


> I wasn't planning on buying anything, but somehow ended up buying the bow coat. Does anyone have it? I haven't seen it irl so I have no idea how it is in person. Would love to hear opinions.



I have it!!! Got it in cabernet about 3 weeks ago. It cost more than so I called yesterday and got a price adjustment. I have worn it twice and got compliments each time. I love it now but at first I wasn't sure cause it's not fitted so it kinda bunched up in back. What color did u get?


----------



## jordanjordan

I just want to retract some of my statements about the cashmere.  I ordered a cashmere shawl collar sweater during the 25% and it is AWFUL.  Nothing like the cashmere sweaters in my closet, even the ones I bought last year.  This one is paper thin and has terrible drape because of it.  It is too big for me but I wouldn't like it even if it fit. Very short, wide, and boxy.  It did not feel like cashmere, there was no softness or plushness.  On the other hand, the color was beautiful (the dark green- pine maybe).  

I am disappointed because I love sweaters and there are none at J.Crew right now that speak to me except the > $300 ones.  Bummer.


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Anyone bought any rights hosiery from j crew? I picked up some black shiny ones but I don't want to open them unless I know the quality is good. They seem to stretch out if I pull on them even while in the packaging! Anyone have thoughts?


----------



## cvlshopaholic

Is j crew factory shipping notoriously slow? I placed 2 orders, one has been sitting with the status "released" for 2+ days, the other isn't even showing up in my order history. I hope they ship soon, I'm especially looking forward to getting this sweater


----------



## billbill

lately fell in love with J Crew cause local shop finally carries it... my first purchase just arrived, wool felt mini skirt and skinny belt, both in fuchsia..


----------



## jlm916

cvlshopaholic said:


> Is j crew factory shipping notoriously slow? I placed 2 orders, one has been sitting with the status "released" for 2+ days, the other isn't even showing up in my order history. I hope they ship soon, I'm especially looking forward to getting this sweater



Yes!  I placed an order Sunday night, paid for overnight and I still have not received delivery.  Customer service said maybe Thursday?  They did credit the shipping fee and also sent a $25 gift card....  Orders placed 2 weeks ago finally arrived today.  

Btw, I've had many issues with shipping in the last year - missing items, wrong items received, not delivered on time, and also missing items from returns.  I order at least once a week and have had a mistake on every single order for the last year.  I am almost done banging my head against the wall.


----------



## cvlshopaholic

jlm916 said:


> Yes!  I placed an order Sunday night, paid for overnight and I still have not received delivery.  Customer service said maybe Thursday?  They did credit the shipping fee and also sent a $25 gift card....  Orders placed 2 weeks ago finally arrived today.
> 
> Btw, I've had many issues with shipping in the last year - missing items, wrong items received, not delivered on time, and also missing items from returns.  I order at least once a week and have had a mistake on every single order for the last year.  I am almost done banging my head against the wall.



I placed an order on black friday and the next day they emailed me to say my items were out of stock. When I emailed customer service about it, the rep said one sweater was gone but that the other was actually still available. And she only offered me free shipping even though they had a free shipping promotion going on already lol. I wasn't very pleased but I really want some good sweaters so I have since placed the other 2 orders. Hopefully our stuff gets to us sooner rather than later!

I've had a lot of shipping issues this year too, but I couldn't decide whether it was poor customer service or just me ordering way too much stuff online


----------



## tomz_grl

Just placed an order with the 30% off. 

Vintage cotton long-sleeve tee in White and Kelly Green
Women's camp socks in Navy and Ash
Heartbreaker sweater in Lavendar Burgundy
Flannel sleep pant in gingham grey
Mila cap toe leather ballet flats in Admiral Blue - really excited about these. I wish they still had the green ones available.


----------



## nekostar0412

Went to the store last night to return a few items from a pre-Black Friday online order and ended up walking out with not one, but three Schoolboy Blazers (Modern Red, Dark Grape, and Festival Blue) because the manager told me they were marking them down from $139.99 to $89.99 - then there was a 30% off sale (Final Sale) _and_ my student discount.  Needless to say, I only just got into J.Crew a few weeks ago and I now have all the wool Schoolboy Blazers a gal could need.

Other items seemed destined for markdown:  Some Cafe Capris, skirts, and a coat.  I wish I could be more specific than that, but I didn't have a lot of time to look over the markdowns sheet that the manager placed down to assist me.


----------



## sinyard

I am getting ready to order a pair of the Martina wedges but I need some help with the sizing, please!  I can wear anywhere from an 8-9 inn shoes.  My revas are always a size 9 but I am afraid a wedge in a 9 would be too big.  The jcrew factory wedges in an 8.5 gapped at the sides, so I was thinking an 8. Online it says to size up.  Any suggestions?  Always, which is better for casual wear, the patent or suede?  Thanks!


----------



## jcacate

sinyard said:


> I am getting ready to order a pair of the Martina wedges but I need some help with the sizing, please!  I can wear anywhere from an 8-9 inn shoes.  My revas are always a size 9 but I am afraid a wedge in a 9 would be too big.  The jcrew factory wedges in an 8.5 gapped at the sides, so I was thinking an 8. Online it says to size up.  Any suggestions?  Always, which is better for casual wear, the patent or suede?  Thanks!



I had to size up in these.  I'm an 8, and the 8 in these were too small.  I re-ordered in an 8.5 and these are better.  My shoe size is normally an 8 and I never have to size up in anything but running shoes, I size down to 7.5 in J. Crew ballet flats. My feet are a bit wide and I have a high-ish arch.  Hope that helps, good luck.


----------



## bagfashionista

nekostar0412 said:


> Went to the store last night to return a few items from a pre-Black Friday online order and ended up walking out with not one, but three Schoolboy Blazers (Modern Red, Dark Grape, and Festival Blue) because the manager told me they were marking them down from $139.99 to $89.99 - then there was a 30% off sale (Final Sale) _and_ my student discount.  Needless to say, I only just got into J.Crew a few weeks ago and I now have all the wool Schoolboy Blazers a gal could need.
> 
> Other items seemed destined for markdown:  Some Cafe Capris, skirts, and a coat.  I wish I could be more specific than that, but I didn't have a lot of time to look over the markdowns sheet that the manager placed down to assist me.




awesome deal!!!


----------



## Tamarind

sinyard said:


> I am getting ready to order a pair of the Martina wedges but I need some help with the sizing, please!  I can wear anywhere from an 8-9 inn shoes.  My revas are always a size 9 but I am afraid a wedge in a 9 would be too big.  The jcrew factory wedges in an 8.5 gapped at the sides, so I was thinking an 8. Online it says to size up.  Any suggestions?  Always, which is better for casual wear, the patent or suede?  Thanks!



I sized up 1/2 size in the Martina wedges.  My feet are medium wide in the front, and narrow in the back.  I am normally a 7 (in Revas and other flats) but in these I take 7H.
last year I bought them in bronze clay patent.  It's the perfect skin color for me and pretty comfortable given the height.  One complaint I have, which is true with all shoes with patent covered heel or wedge, is that one scrape and the heel/wedge looks terrible.  It's not really fixable, and very visible.  I scraped one side and took mine to my shoe guy and he told me to try nail polish.  I found a close match but it didn't really work.  
I tried to order another pair this year, hoping to use my old pair as a spare (hoping I'd only scrape the other side, LOL).  But when they came I realized the nude color (apricot mist) was very different, much too pink and too light for me.  I would have kept them even if the "spare' idea wouldn't work any more, but I didn't like the new color.
I also ordered the black patent in the same size, but somehow the pair I got felt smaller than usual.  They pinched the front of my feet and I returned them.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Wearing the Tartan perfect shirt with the perfect fit cardigan to work today!


----------



## nekostar0412

bagfashionista said:


> awesome deal!!!


Thanks bagfashionista!  I don't know if the 30% off (final sale) promo is still going on in stores since the tired discount came out yesterday, but I hope this helps someone else who might have been looking for a schoolboy blazer 



Dukeprincess said:


> Wearing the Tartan perfect shirt with the perfect fit cardigan to work today!
> View attachment 1965154


Looking good like fall!  You look like you're wearing head-to-toe crew


----------



## yellow08

Dukeprincess said:


> Wearing the Tartan perfect shirt with the perfect fit cardigan to work today!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1965154




Looking good!!!!:sunnies


----------



## jordanjordan

Dukeprincess said:
			
		

> Wearing the Tartan perfect shirt with the perfect fit cardigan to work today!



loveeee


----------



## Dukeprincess

nekostar0412 said:


> Looking good like fall!  You look like you're wearing head-to-toe crew



Thanks!  It almost is all JCrew, except for the bottom half of me!  Skirt is DVF, though it looks a lot like JCrew's pencil skirts (which I have a zillion of). 



yellow08 said:


> Looking good!!!!:sunnies



Thank you so much! 



jordanjordan said:


> loveeee



  Thanks!


----------



## phiphi

Dukeprincess said:


> Wearing the Tartan perfect shirt with the perfect fit cardigan to work today!
> 
> View attachment 1965154



gorgeous! love how polished you look, as always!


----------



## Dukeprincess

phiphi said:


> gorgeous! love how polished you look, as always!



Aww thanks!  You always give the sweetest compliments.


----------



## alya

Hi girls,

I need your help with sizing...I am kind of new to J Crew, since where I lived before there was no store around.. 
So I got this shirt and was in b/n sizes. SA told me JCrew cuts their clothes big...I am usually M sometimes even L in most of the stores, but SA told me I should get this in S. So I did now I am agonizing what if it's going to shrink and etc.. I think I am sz 8 in most of my clothing. Sz M was a little loose, sz S fits good but if I cross my arms it pulls...
Any input appreciated
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/shirtsandtops/casualshirts/PRDOVR~60059/60059.jsp


----------



## jordanjordan

alya said:
			
		

> Hi girls,
> 
> I need your help with sizing...I am kind of new to J Crew, since where I lived before there was no store around..
> So I got this shirt and was in b/n sizes. SA told me JCrew cuts their clothes big...I am usually M sometimes even L in most of the stores, but SA told me I should get this in S. So I did now I am agonizing what if it's going to shrink and etc.. I think I am sz 8 in most of my clothing. Sz M was a little loose, sz S fits good but if I cross my arms it pulls...
> Any input appreciated
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/shirtsandtops/casualshirts/PRDOVR~60059/60059.jsp



The popovers are meant to fit loose but it is a matter  of taste.  The one I have in my normal size is tight in the shoulders and huge everywhere else, I think it is just how they are cut.


----------



## alya

jordanjordan said:


> The popovers are meant to fit loose but it is a matter  of taste.  The one I have in my normal size is tight in the shoulders and huge everywhere else, I think it is just how they are cut.



It's funny 'cuz I was thinking to get M and SA told me look how much extra material you have around your waist
I think I may need to go back and exchange it M felt more comfy


----------



## alya

Please help to decide on the color of the flats....Which are more versatile?


----------



## friday13bride

alya said:
			
		

> Please help to decide on the color of the flats....Which are more versatile?



I vote for either the 1st or last pair.. You can do so much with a red... It really is a neutral.


----------



## dusty paws

alya love the red pair.
dukeprincess the tartain is just gorgeous with that skirt!

i went to the sample sale in ny and to be honest... prices were cheaper in store. last week i got a pair of the ballet flats in poppy for about 46 after discounts and they were selling the same pairs for 90 at the sale. 

might try to hit up a big j crew store here while in ny


----------



## friday13bride

dusty paws said:
			
		

> alya love the red pair.
> dukeprincess the tartain is just gorgeous with that skirt!
> 
> i went to the sample sale in ny and to be honest... prices were cheaper in store. last week i got a pair of the ballet flats in poppy for about 46 after discounts and they were selling the same pairs for 90 at the sale.
> 
> might try to hit up a big j crew store here while in ny



The JCrew in the village always has amazing sales... 1/2 of the bottom floor is sale stuff... And they get things the other stores don't... Definitely try and go!!


----------



## jcacate

alya said:


> It's funny 'cuz I was thinking to get M and SA told me look how much extra material you have around your waist
> I think I may need to go back and exchange it M felt more comfy



I could go smaller in tops if it weren't for the tight fit across the shoulders.  I can't stand it pulling at the shoulders, so I size up, but like you said I have extra material lower down.  I'd rather it that way than tight at the shoulders, though.  Just my personal preference, yours might be different!  I buy size 10 and size Medium in J. Crew button downs, but I like a loose fit.

Also, I vote for the red shoes!  more versatile, I think.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

*Alya*, the red pair seems to be more versitle, especially considering those outfits. Both look great on you though.


----------



## alya

Thank you ladies for the input, but I think, actualy my DH suggested to get both colors in flats.


----------



## Dukeprincess

dusty paws said:


> alya love the red pair.
> dukeprincess the tartain is just gorgeous with that skirt!
> 
> i went to the sample sale in ny and to be honest... prices were cheaper in store. last week i got a pair of the ballet flats in poppy for about 46 after discounts and they were selling the same pairs for 90 at the sale.
> 
> might try to hit up a big j crew store here while in ny



Thank you!  Wow, that's crazy the sample sale was more expensive!


----------



## bagfashionista

alya said:


> Please help to decide on the color of the flats....Which are more versatile?
> 
> View attachment 1965828
> 
> 
> View attachment 1965829
> 
> 
> View attachment 1965830
> 
> 
> View attachment 1965831



red would be easier to match (which is actually kinda odd, now that i'm thinking about it...)

love the outfit, dukeprincess!


----------



## ncch

alya said:
			
		

> Please help to decide on the color of the flats....Which are more versatile?



I like the red with the outfits you posted!  By the way, Where did you get the dress?  So pretty!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dukeprincess said:


> Thank you!  Wow, that's crazy the sample sale was more expensive!



I've noticed that, too.  That's why I prefer the Warehouse Sales, much cheaper/


----------



## alya

ncch said:
			
		

> I like the red with the outfits you posted!  By the way, Where did you get the dress?  So pretty!



It's from Marni and H&M collaboration


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Dukeprincess said:
			
		

> Wearing the Tartan perfect shirt with the perfect fit cardigan to work today!



U look great. I wore the pants to ur shirt yesterday. Will post pics soon =)


----------



## Dukeprincess

Sweetyqbk said:


> U look great. I wore the pants to ur shirt yesterday. Will post pics soon =)



Thank you so much!  Can't wait to see your pants!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

J Crew tartan pant

French connection sweater

Christian Louboutin loafer

=)


----------



## Dukeprincess

Sweetyqbk said:


> J Crew tartan pant
> 
> French connection sweater
> 
> Christian Louboutin loafer
> 
> =)



Those pants are super cute!


----------



## loveuga

I love the tartan pants!!


----------



## Little_O

2manybags said:


> I got heather acorn and black. Couldn't decide on a color so I ordered both to decide in person. I think it looks great in all the available colors!



How does the size run for this Bow Coat and for the Heather Acorn, it is similar to camel color?


----------



## jcacate

alya said:


> Thank you ladies for the input, but I think, actualy my DH suggested to get both colors in flats.



He's a keeper!


----------



## bagfashionista

tipped hacking jacket


----------



## 2manybags

I finally received my coats yesterday! I bought my usual size and it fits fine. Heather Acorn is close to camel. I ended up returning that one and just keeping the black. 



Little_O said:


> How does the size run for this Bow Coat and for the Heather Acorn, it is similar to camel color?


----------



## Little_O

2manybags said:


> I finally received my coats yesterday! I bought my usual size and it fits fine. Heather Acorn is close to camel. I ended up returning that one and just keeping the black.




Thank you. Any modeling picture? I really worry that it will look like too big and too loose on myself


----------



## Sweetyqbk

bagfashionista said:
			
		

> tipped hacking jacket



Very cute blazer


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Sweetyqbk said:


> J Crew tartan pant
> 
> French connection sweater
> 
> Christian Louboutin loafer
> 
> =)



I love tartan! I got a pair this year in the cafe carpri style from J. Crew. 



Little_O said:


> How does the size run for this Bow Coat and for the Heather Acorn, it is similar to camel color?



I got my Bow Coat today and I find that it runs true to size. I bought it in the same size that I take in J. Crew shirts. Now that I have it ( in the pink color) I wish I also bought it in the Heather Acorn, it's really cute! 



bagfashionista said:


> tipped hacking jacket



I love this jacket! It looks great on you!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Here is my all J. Crew outfit featuring the heartthrob boy shirt and sterling pencil skirt. I didn't think this shirt would make it to the sale, but I think it's now marked down online.


----------



## StylishFarmer

Hello, my name is StylishFarmer and I'm a jcrewaholic. I've only come to confess in the last 2 days ...

Ahh!!! That feels better. 

I'm waiting for a package with a red coat, orange wool skirt , a tippi sweater in cobalt blue and another with polka dots .. My third *blush*.


----------



## Trayler

^ Lol. Hello, my name is Trayler and I'm a JCrewaholic! I have done more damage in the last 2 weeks than at any other time in the last year. These constant promos don't help. I am impatiently awaiting a whole bunch of stuff. I think I'm most excitedly awaiting the Crimson Maple sterling skirt even though I have no idea how I'm going to style it.


----------



## dusty paws

Does anyone have the pleated sweater skirt?


----------



## Dukeprincess

Wore my favorite Heart Me sweater with the tartan shirt today!


----------



## phiphi

Dukeprincess said:


> Wore my favorite Heart Me sweater with the tartan shirt today!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1975987



LOVE!


----------



## bagfashionista

Dukeprincess said:


> Wore my favorite Heart Me sweater with the tartan shirt today!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1975987




Love it!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

bagfashionista said:


> tipped hacking jacket



I love the entire look!


*HelloKatieGirl* - You look so classy!

Thank you so much, *phiphi and bagfashionista!*


----------



## spylove22

I was looking in my closet and I have so much Jcrew and tons I haven't even worn yet bought on sale, etc. I'm overwhelmed with stuff, do you guys throw out your old jcrew clothes to make room cause I see so many cute outfits here and then think I can't possibly buy any new clothes, I've maxed out my closet!


----------



## cjy

Dukeprincess said:


> Wore my favorite Heart Me sweater with the tartan shirt today!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1975987



Perfect!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Dukeprincess said:


> I love the entire look!
> 
> 
> *HelloKatieGirl* - You look so classy!
> 
> Thank you so much, *phiphi and bagfashionista!*



Thanks Dukeprincess! I love the heart sweater and tartan shirt on you. The pattern of the tartan shirt is one of my favorite plaids!


----------



## Dukeprincess

cjy said:
			
		

> Perfect!



Thank you! 




			
				hellokatiegirl said:
			
		

> Thanks Dukeprincess! I love the heart sweater and tartan shirt on you. The pattern of the tartan shirt is one of my favorite plaids!



Thanks so much! It's one of mine too!


----------



## Greentea

Dukeprincess said:


> Wore my favorite Heart Me sweater with the tartan shirt today!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1975987



So cute and everything fits you to a tee!!! Adore the sweater- I missed out on this version but bought the grey and royal blue in the Tippi style recently and I'm going to wear it this week, too!


----------



## burb3rrylov3r

What do you do when something is on sale online but full price at the store? Do they honor the price of their own website plus in store promos?


----------



## jordanjordan

burb3rrylov3r said:
			
		

> What do you do when something is on sale online but full price at the store? Do they honor the price of their own website plus in store promos?



Depends on the store manager.  My store will do one or the other, so if something is FP in store and they are doing 30% off sale, but it's 39 and on sale in the store they will honor online and my student discount but not the 30% off.  Sometimes they will honor the store promo on online prices.  They will always at least match it, unless it's a new person, and then I just ask for one of my normal PS or managers.


----------



## bagfashionista

spylove22 said:


> I was looking in my closet and I have so much Jcrew and tons I haven't even worn yet bought on sale, etc. I'm overwhelmed with stuff, do you guys throw out your old jcrew clothes to make room cause I see so many cute outfits here and then think I can't possibly buy any new clothes, I've maxed out my closet!



good lord, no....i would say go through and organize your closet so you can see exactly what you have, and what you have not worn yet and go from there --- make a weekly challenge to yourself where you select a few of those unworn items and wear outfits that week that's style around those pieces.


----------



## burb3rrylov3r

jordanjordan said:


> Depends on the store manager.  My store will do one or the other, so if something is FP in store and they are doing 30% off sale, but it's 39 and on sale in the store they will honor online and my student discount but not the 30% off.  Sometimes they will honor the store promo on online prices.  They will always at least match it, unless it's a new person, and then I just ask for one of my normal PS or managers.



Thanks. The boy sweetheart print shirt was 135.00 in store but 89.99 + 25% off online. It's weekend my store had 30% off sale. If I were to order online, tax and shipping cancels out the 25%, I end up getting it for $74, obv if they honor the sale in store plus the 30 I'd be much better off.


----------



## jordanjordan

burb3rrylov3r said:
			
		

> Thanks. The boy sweetheart print shirt was 135.00 in store but 89.99 + 25% off online. It's weekend my store had 30% off sale. If I were to order online, tax and shipping cancels out the 25%, I end up getting it for $74, obv if they honor the sale in store plus the 30 I'd be much better off.



The code this weekend included free shipping I think, and I assume you still have to pay tax in the store, so it is probably easier to order it.  My store would definitely just give me the online deal in that kind of situation, though.  They would rather get the sale than me leave and order it.


----------



## burb3rrylov3r

jordanjordan said:


> The code this weekend included free shipping I think, and I assume you still have to pay tax in the store, so it is probably easier to order it.  My store would definitely just give me the online deal in that kind of situation, though.  They would rather get the sale than me leave and order it.



Thanks for the advice  the things we do to get the most Jcrew for our money!


----------



## jordanjordan

burb3rrylov3r said:
			
		

> Thanks for the advice  the things we do to get the most Jcrew for our money!



No problem.  Tell me about it!  I use all kinds of strategery trying to get the best deal!


----------



## Aurify

Does anyone have the zebra bangle? How snug does it fit? I have very tiny wrists and most bracelets are too big.


----------



## mmr

bagfashionista said:


> good lord, no....i would say go through and organize your closet so you can see exactly what you have, and what you have not worn yet and go from there --- make a weekly challenge to yourself where you select a few of those unworn items and wear outfits that week that's style around those pieces.


I did this exactly.  I went through my closet a few weeks ago to see what I needed for the winter and realized there were quite a few pieces I never wore.  I made it a point to wear them and it's like I went shopping...but didn't.  Shop your closet!!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Since some of you were discussing the J. Crew bow coat, I thought I would post some pictures of mine which came last week. It is definitely a medium weight coat and it fits tts.


----------



## DC-Cutie

spylove22 said:


> I was looking in my closet and I have so much Jcrew and tons I haven't even worn yet bought on sale, etc. I'm overwhelmed with stuff, do you guys throw out your old jcrew clothes to make room cause I see so many cute outfits here and then think I can't possibly buy any new clothes, I've maxed out my closet!



I'm like you, have tons and tons of stuff new with tags or worn once. I don't throw it out, I take it to a resell store. Earlier this year I took 3 bags (75 pieces) and got close to $700 back!!  I was shocked. That money went to more j crew stuff, it's a never ending cycle


----------



## spylove22

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm like you, have tons and tons of stuff new with tags or worn once. I don't throw it out, I take it to a resell store. Earlier this year I took 3 bags (75 pieces) and got close to $700 back!!  I was shocked. That money went to more j crew stuff, it's a never ending cycle



WOW!! That is awesome!!


----------



## danae

Do the Lulu Frost pieces go on sale? I want to get a bracelet for me and one for a friend's birthday. The 25% off didn't apply online, I wonder if I should try a physical store.


----------



## weibaobai




----------



## dusty paws

danae, i'm eying one of those bracelets too. :O

wei, love to see how you styled that sequin top!


----------



## trigirl

danae said:


> Do the Lulu Frost pieces go on sale? I want to get a bracelet for me and one for a friend's birthday. The 25% off didn't apply online, I wonder if I should try a physical store.



They do go on sale eventually but are not included in the 25/30% off all purchase deals when they are full price. Once they are marked down then you can get the additional % off but they are usually sold out by then.

I love the LuLu stuff but the bracelets are so hard to get on by yourself and don't always feel comfy. I have one bracelet that I kept after trying on a bunch during their first collaboration. They all looks so pretty though.


----------



## wantabalenciaga

danae said:


> Do the Lulu Frost pieces go on sale? I want to get a bracelet for me and one for a friend's birthday. The 25% off didn't apply online, I wonder if I should try a physical store.



There are two pieces on sale right now online and you can also get an extra 30% off!


----------



## trigirl

wantabalenciaga said:


> There are two pieces on sale right now online and you can also get an extra 30% off!



I was so excited to read this so I just went and tried (and on the necklace I have been wanting!) and it doesn't apply. Boo!


----------



## danae

I know- I wanted the bracelet and since the discount doesn't apply I went to a store and at least got the 15% student discount. :ninja: It's like I just discovered the awesomeness of the jewelry line, before maybe I bought a piece a year and this past week I got three necklaces and a bracelet. And if only I could get more. LOL.


----------



## InTheDesert

danae said:


> I know- I wanted the bracelet and since the discount doesn't apply I went to a store and at least got the 15% student discount. :ninja: It's like I just discovered the awesomeness of the jewelry line, before maybe I bought a piece a year and this past week I got three necklaces and a bracelet. And if only I could get more. LOL.



My store applied the 30% entire purchase to the lulu frost jewelry.


----------



## danae

InTheDesert said:


> My store applied the 30% entire purchase to the lulu frost jewelry.



Very lucky for you! These inconsistencies from store to store are so annoying though!


----------



## bagfashionista

quintessential jcrew outfit for me:


----------



## danae

LOVE your outfit!


----------



## wantabalenciaga

trigirl said:


> I was so excited to read this so I just went and tried (and on the necklace I have been wanting!) and it doesn't apply. Boo!



Sorry!!!  I bought some sale jewelry at the store and got 30% off ....assumed it would apply to the lulu frost....sorry!


----------



## wantabalenciaga

weibaobai said:


>



You look great!  What are you wearing under the sequin top?  What would you recommend wearing with the green stripe sequin tank top they have on sale right now?  http://www.jcrew.com/womens_categor...~15~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~sequin/34095.jsp


----------



## wantabalenciaga

I have just gone on a bit of a shopping spree and bought some sweaters, the lavender heartbreaker and the grey/yellow pear one.  Would you hang or fold those sweaters?  

I don't have much yellow at all so I bought these shoes in yellow http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/shoes/ballets/PRDOVR~28419/28419.jsp
and a yellow bangle bracelet and matching ring....is it "too much" to wear all of the above (sweater with shoes, bracelet and ring) or is that the right amount of yellow?

I have no fashion sense and don't want to look like a clown - I think it looks good, but need some expert advise!  Any ideas what color pants or skirt to wear?  Probably should not have bought that sweater since I have no idea how to work with bright yellow.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

bagfashionista said:


> quintessential jcrew outfit for me:



Love this classic outfit on you! The necklace is fabulous!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

weibaobai said:


>



I love this sequin tee! Great outfit. Now I am sorry I missed out on it!


----------



## V0N1B2

Hello ladies.  I bought my first J.Crew item tonight.  The Double Cloth Metro Coat in Retro Jade (which is really more like turquoise).  It's really nice - does anyone here have one?  I needed a new dressier winter coat and I so did not want Black or Navy.
I tried on the Minnie pants in wool and they were a nice fit.  I'm in the process of rebuilding my wardrobe (starting from scratch really), and I think I'll pick up several good basics here.  Really loving the bright colours in the store right now, especially the orange.


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks Hellokatiegirl~  I'm sure it's still available...check it out, it's prob on further markdown!



hellokatiegirl said:


> I love this sequin tee! Great outfit. Now I am sorry I missed out on it!


----------



## weibaobai

Hi wantabalenciaga~  I am wearing just a thin long sleeve tee under my sequined top..It was cold that day and I just pushed to sleeves up.
OOh I love the sequined tank!  I would buy it one size bigger and wear it a vest with a chambray collared shirt underneath or even a long sleeved thin cashmere sweater in beige and some bf jeans and pumps. 




wantabalenciaga said:


> You look great!  What are you wearing under the sequin top?  What would you recommend wearing with the green stripe sequin tank top they have on sale right now?  http://www.jcrew.com/womens_categor...~15~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~sequin/34095.jsp


----------



## wantabalenciaga

weibaobai said:


> Hi wantabalenciaga~  I am wearing just a thin long sleeve tee under my sequined top..It was cold that day and I just pushed to sleeves up.
> OOh I love the sequined tank!  I would buy it one size bigger and wear it a vest with a chambray collared shirt underneath or even a long sleeved thin cashmere sweater in beige and some bf jeans and pumps.



Thank you!  Do you find the sequins stay in place or do they get ruffled up?  I also ordered the scattered sequin sweater and hope I haven't overdone the sequins - never worn them before!


----------



## wantabalenciaga

How many pieces from Jcrew do you own?  I have gone nuts with this 30% off sale and now feel slightly like a walking Jcrew model.  I seem to get obsessed with a brand and go bananas....first Balenciagas (down to one now...so I can buy Jcrew clothes, lol) and now Jcrew.  I am completely starting from scratch with my wardrobe and it's so easy to keep buying, especially when I buy a unique color and then see the matching shoes...necklace, etc!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

yall are making me want the tartan shirt so bad!!


----------



## wantabalenciaga

Are they adding to the sale section?  I swear there are items there today that I didn't see yesterday!


----------



## GelTea

Hello everyone...I purchased the cafe capris in modern red last night not wanting to miss out on the promo. 

However, I wanted a longer length pant (I'm average height, I just didn't want a true capri) so I ordered a tall in my normal size. Are there other measurements of the pant that would be different other than the length of the leg? Just want to know what to expect when I get them...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bagfashionista

duffle coat in navy -- someone asked prior --- I like it (crap photo though)


----------



## Dukeprincess

MichelleAntonia said:


> yall are making me want the tartan shirt so bad!!



Get it!  I LOVE mine!


----------



## seajewel

bagfashionista said:


> duffle coat in navy -- someone asked prior --- I like it (crap photo though)



looks great on you! I've been really curious about that coat, but it didn't look flattering in the few blog reviews I've seen. You're igniting my lemming all over again!


----------



## weibaobai

The sequins are done pretty well and stay pretty flat.  You could never have too much shine!   would love to see some of your outfit pics when you get your tops!



wantabalenciaga said:


> Thank you!  Do you find the sequins stay in place or do they get ruffled up?  I also ordered the scattered sequin sweater and hope I haven't overdone the sequins - never worn them before!


----------



## jordanjordan

bagfashionista said:
			
		

> duffle coat in navy -- someone asked prior --- I like it (crap photo though)



Love I! I have. Similar coat in fatigue green from a few years back and wear it all the time.  I want to try the toggle coat this year.


----------



## wantabalenciaga

Is there an "age limit" for the pear sweater?  I am just not sure I can pull it off.  I think it seems too juvenile if I just wear it with jeans and it needs a sophisticated skirt, boots, accessories to not look like what I would dress my year old baby in.  But, when I go to parties that I would wear a skirt to, I don't think I would pull the pear sweater out....maybe just for dinner out with friends.  Anyway, what do you think?


----------



## wantabalenciaga

weibaobai said:


> The sequins are done pretty well and stay pretty flat.  You could never have too much shine!   would love to see some of your outfit pics when you get your tops!



The green stripe tank came today and it is amazing in person!!  I love it so much.  It was $42 with the sale and I think I can take the chance on the sequins not getting messed up and will probably put it in my suitcase when we go overseas for Christmas.  I think it would be great for NYE.


----------



## bagfashionista

seajewel said:


> looks great on you! I've been really curious about that coat, but it didn't look flattering in the few blog reviews I've seen. You're igniting my lemming all over again!



Thank you! I do like the coat -- especially how it can be worn with super casual clothing (jeans and a sweatshirt) but still goes well with a pencil skirt and the works

i prefer it to my lady day.



jordanjordan said:


> Love I! I have. Similar coat in fatigue green from a few years back and wear it all the time.  I want to try the toggle coat this year.



hahha...there's a LOT of other coats that i want to try....but waiting for the particular color/coat combinations that i want to go on sale PLUS the additional off -- resisting the temptation until then!!! very hard though, with all the recent promotions.


----------



## jordanjordan

wantabalenciaga said:
			
		

> Is there an "age limit" for the pear sweater?  I am just not sure I can pull it off.  I think it seems too juvenile if I just wear it with jeans and it needs a sophisticated skirt, boots, accessories to not look like what I would dress my year old baby in.  But, when I go to parties that I would wear a skirt to, I don't think I would pull the pear sweater out....maybe just for dinner out with friends.  Anyway, what do you think?



I don't think so. I think with some skinny jeans and a cute button up under it it could be very stylish! I picked it up in the store last week.  It not me, but I do like it.


----------



## bagfashionista

bagfashionista said:


> hahha...there's a LOT of other coats that i want to try....but waiting for the particular color/coat combinations that i want to go on sale PLUS the additional off -- resisting the temptation until then!!! very hard though, with all the recent promotions.




ANNND.....they are now on sale. 

for those looking for coats, healthy additions to the sale section plus markdowns on those that were there previously


----------



## candiebear

is it worth it to wait for after christmas sales with jcrew? or is this 30% off everything good enough to purchase now?


----------



## saira1214

I bought this coat from factory. I really wanted the Navy, but it has since sold out since I looked at it this morning. Gotta have a fast finger I guess. Can anyone comment on fit or style? Thanks. 

http://factory.jcrew.com/womens-clothing/blazers_outerwear/outerwear/PRDOVR~98731/98731.jsp


----------



## renza

candiebear said:


> is it worth it to wait for after christmas sales with jcrew? or is this 30% off everything good enough to purchase now?


After Christmas the sale section will probably switch to final sale. So the prices may be better, but I'm not sure how good selection will be, plus it sucks to be unable to return if something doesn't work out. It's kind of a toss-up.


----------



## LeeMiller

weibaobai said:


>



So cute!  I just ordered the sequined tank with the ivory and black or navy stripe.  And I love your blog, the Valentino cage shoes in noir are very high on my spring list right now!

Actually, I went a little nuts ordering for myself and my daughter.  J.Crew makes the cutest kids clothing - a little pricey but I can't resist!  

For me, I got the Tippi cardigan in byzantine blue, the silk bow top in byzantine blue, the sequined tank and the shearling scarf in black.  Anyone else??


----------



## LeeMiller

wantabalenciaga said:


> I have just gone on a bit of a shopping spree and bought some sweaters, the lavender heartbreaker and the grey/yellow pear one.  Would you hang or fold those sweaters?
> 
> I don't have much yellow at all so I bought these shoes in yellow http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/shoes/ballets/PRDOVR~28419/28419.jsp
> and a yellow bangle bracelet and matching ring....is it "too much" to wear all of the above (sweater with shoes, bracelet and ring) or is that the right amount of yellow?
> 
> I have no fashion sense and don't want to look like a clown - I think it looks good, but need some expert advise!  Any ideas what color pants or skirt to wear?  Probably should not have bought that sweater since I have no idea how to work with bright yellow.



I would maybe use the shoes with the pear sweater, but use another pop of color with my jewelry - like green maybe. But then again I wear mostly greys and black so I don't know if I'm the best person to opine on this!

I think the pear sweater is fun.  I bought a few fun sweaters this year myself and I'm close to 40 with a one 1/2 year old!


----------



## wantabalenciaga

I just ordered the double cloth slim trench in cobalt blue.  How warm is this coat?  Is the blue a very bright one?


----------



## pavilion

I couldn't resist this promo. I grabbed another pair of Minnies (which I practically live in) even though they're back ordered until January. And I couldn't resist the velvet toothpick jeans in navy when the popped back up in my size. I also ordered the bow cords for my sister.


----------



## wantabalenciaga

pavilion said:


> I couldn't resist this promo. I grabbed another pair of Minnies (which I practically live in) even though they're back ordered until January. And I couldn't resist the velvet toothpick jeans in navy when the popped back up in my size. I also ordered the bow cords for my sister.



I just got my velvet navy jeans.  They are amazing!  Is there much difference in fit besides length between the petite and regular minnies?


----------



## GelTea

So I had asked in a previous post about the difference in fit for the cafe capris in regular versus tall other than the length, but no one answered my question, so I'll answer it just in case anyone else was wondering...and *there is no difference other than the length.*

This actually worked out for me because the regular cafe capris fit fine in my usual size 4, I just wanted slightly longer pants. The only bummer is that the tall size cost more. 

I'm guessing this is the case for the other pants as well. However, I can't comment on the difference with the petite versus regular sizes.


----------



## purse_doc

Does anyone know how the petite chinos (Waverly, Everyday) run?

I'm normally a pretty stable size 4 (about39 inch hip circumference) and don't know if I can trust their sizing chart or should just go with my normal size?

I'd love to order a pair, but I'd like to avoid sending back too many pieces.


----------



## pavilion

wantabalenciaga said:


> I just got my velvet navy jeans.  They are amazing!  Is there much difference in fit besides length between the petite and regular minnies?



I don't know, but I'll let you know when I get them.  I didn't try them on in the stores since the store doesn't have tall sizes.  I ordered a Tall 26 and I'm hoping they fit.  I'm a bit nervous that they're going to be a tad too big since I'm a Tall 0 in the Minnies.  I do know that in the Minnies there is no difference in sizing between the tall sizes and the regular other than the length.


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks LeeMiller~  I think that the Valentino cage shoes are such an iconic style and a must for every shoe collection!

I LOVE LOVE LOVE Crewcuts...they are pricey but when they go on sale, it's a pretty good deal and soo cute.  I stock up for my Niece 




LeeMiller said:


> So cute!  I just ordered the sequined tank with the ivory and black or navy stripe.  And I love your blog, the Valentino cage shoes in noir are very high on my spring list right now!
> 
> Actually, I went a little nuts ordering for myself and my daughter.  J.Crew makes the cutest kids clothing - a little pricey but I can't resist!
> 
> For me, I got the Tippi cardigan in byzantine blue, the silk bow top in byzantine blue, the sequined tank and the shearling scarf in black.  Anyone else??


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm DC-Cutie and I'm a Double Cloth coat hoarder!  Over the past 2 days, I've ordered 2 online (the slim fit in camel and navy) and today picked up the lady day coat in pink.

I think I'm set for a lifetime.  The prices were too good to pass up and the double cloth fabric has held up very well for me over the years.


----------



## V0N1B2

wantabalenciaga said:


> I just ordered the double cloth slim trench in cobalt blue.  How warm is this coat?  Is the blue a very bright one?


I bought the DC Metro Coat in Retro Jade last week and I'm happy so far with how warm it is.  I wore it to shop downtown today and I walked around for a few hours in 6C/42F weather and I was very comfortable.  I was wearing a blouse with a lightweight merino wool sweater overtop (then the coat) and I didn't realize it was even that cold out until I noticed my hands were freezing.
Must.Wear.Gloves.

I don't remember seeing that coat in the store so I'm sorry I can't help you with the colour.  It does look a bit muted on the website though, doesn't it?


----------



## fashion16

Ladies- need your help. I want to buy a jacket and pencil skirt in the corkscrew tweed. The blogs I have read don't like them because they think over time they will get fuzzy and pill but I can't find a review from anyone who owns it. Does anyone own pieces in corkscrew tweed and do you have any personal experiences or opinions about the material?


----------



## tweetie

fashion16 said:
			
		

> Ladies- need your help. I want to buy a jacket and pencil skirt in the corkscrew tweed. The blogs I have read don't like them because they think over time they will get fuzzy and pill but I can't find a review from anyone who owns it. Does anyone own pieces in corkscrew tweed and do you have any personal experiences or opinions about the material?



I bought the pink corkscrew skirt earlier in Dec and it's super cute!  There's the texture to it so I doubt the pilling would be noticeable if it occurs. I like the material since it's less stiff than the regular wool version.


----------



## dusty paws

hubby bought me the wool tipped blazer that i've been wanting today. it was marked to 139.99 in store and then with the additional 30% off it was a steal!


----------



## Jujuma

fashion16 said:
			
		

> Ladies- need your help. I want to buy a jacket and pencil skirt in the corkscrew tweed. The blogs I have read don't like them because they think over time they will get fuzzy and pill but I can't find a review from anyone who owns it. Does anyone own pieces in corkscrew tweed and do you have any personal experiences or opinions about the material?



Ok, this is not a reply to this post but every time I try and  make a new post I get cancelled out. Sorry . I just got the vintage PJ's. as an Xmas eve gift! New PJ's for Santa! Full price, ugh! So fun, though. So what to do? Keep them? Where the shirt with jeans and a sweater? So cute! Or return cuz they'll be on sale? Or will they? Are they gone? What to do? They are so crisp and comfy, what t do? Help! Before I wear them!!


----------



## jordanjordan

Jujuma said:
			
		

> Ok, this is not a reply to this post but every time I try and  make a new post I get cancelled out. Sorry . I just got the vintage PJ's. as an Xmas eve gift! New PJ's for Santa! Full price, ugh! So fun, though. So what to do? Keep them? Where the shirt with jeans and a sweater? So cute! Or return cuz they'll be on sale? Or will they? Are they gone? What to do? They are so crisp and comfy, what t do? Help! Before I wear them!!



Are you sure they paid FP?  The stores and online have been 30% off the last few weeks.  I got the gingham ones as a gift last night but my DH said he got 30% off.  I know a lot of the PJ sets are back ordered for months because they have been so popular.  I would keep them if you like them!  I am looking forward to wearing mine today!


----------



## burb3rrylov3r

Jcrew Christmas!! Got my houndstooth scarf, my boy sweetheart shirt arrived. I've got a Cabernet perfect tank on with a leopard tippi from last year.  merry Christmas fellow crew lovers!!


----------



## Shopmore

Merry Christmas to all!  For Christmas I received the pave link bracelet and the crystal circle necklace!!  I'm so excited to wear them!


----------



## vhdos

MIL got me the French Hen Cashmere (blend) sweater in black.  I've never seen it and don't know anything about it.  Was it popular?  I'm not a fan and will probably return it for store credit?


----------



## fashion16

vhdos said:
			
		

> MIL got me the French Hen Cashmere (blend) sweater in black.  I've never seen it and don't know anything about it.  Was it popular?  I'm not a fan and will probably return it for store credit?



That sweater was very popular but also has a very whimsical style. I think it is cute but I probably wouldn't wear it either.


----------



## gmo

fashion16 said:
			
		

> That sweater was very popular but also has a very whimsical style. I think it is cute but I probably wouldn't wear it either.



Agree. I bought it to see what it was all about and ended up returning it.


----------



## candiebear

vhdos said:


> MIL got me the French Hen Cashmere (blend) sweater in black.  I've never seen it and don't know anything about it.  Was it popular?  I'm not a fan and will probably return it for store credit?



I love this! I'm going to the store tomorrow to look for it. I'm really in to animal everything though.


----------



## dusty paws

merry christmas! i got the lady jacket in mustard from mom & dad and the hacking jacket in wool from DH.


----------



## Jujuma

jordanjordan said:
			
		

> Are you sure they paid FP?  The stores and online have been 30% off the last few weeks.  I got the gingham ones as a gift last night but my DH said he got 30% off.  I know a lot of the PJ sets are back ordered for months because they have been so popular.  I would keep them if you like them!  I am looking forward to wearing mine today!



I'll check the price but I love them so def keeping. Mine our white with navy piping, last time I was in the store they had the shirt with jeans and red cardi with lots of jewels in the window. Would you wear the top with jeans and a sweater like that? I did think it looked cute and that was before I knew I was getting them! I didn't sleep in them but wore them Christmas morning and they looked so cute and were so comfy. I was thinking I might use the bottoms as jammies and the top with jeans and sweater. I don't know, what do you think?


----------



## bagfashionista

wantabalenciaga said:


> I just got my velvet navy jeans.  They are amazing!  Is there much difference in fit besides length between the petite and regular minnies?



I have the minnies in regular sizing 00 and the petite version in size 0 - they are comparable in sizing -- the petite size 0 is a smidge smaller in cut, and of course, shorter.


----------



## jordanjordan

Jujuma said:
			
		

> I'll check the price but I love them so def keeping. Mine our white with navy piping, last time I was in the store they had the shirt with jeans and red cardi with lots of jewels in the window. Would you wear the top with jeans and a sweater like that? I did think it looked cute and that was before I knew I was getting them! I didn't sleep in them but wore them Christmas morning and they looked so cute and were so comfy. I was thinking I might use the bottoms as jammies and the top with jeans and sweater. I don't know, what do you think?



I think it could work.  Mine are flannel gingham so they look a lot more Obviously pajama-y than yours probably.  I have been wearing the top more as a jacket around the house and a tee under it.  I love them.


----------



## Jujuma

jordanjordan said:
			
		

> I think it could work.  Mine are flannel gingham so they look a lot more Obviously pajama-y than yours probably.  I have been wearing the top more as a jacket around the house and a tee under it.  I love them.



Me too, love that is. I don't want to wear them that much because they have that new crisp feeling and I know if I wash them they will need to be ironed and I'll never get that new feeling again. Do I dare dry clean them? But then I run the risk of yellowing the white. Such decisions!


----------



## jordanjordan

Jujuma said:
			
		

> Me too, love that is. I don't want to wear them that much because they have that new crisp feeling and I know if I wash them they will need to be ironed and I'll never get that new feeling again. Do I dare dry clean them? But then I run the risk of yellowing the white. Such decisions!



I was thinking I'll wash mine on delicate and air dry.  I also have a steamer I use between cleanings for things and in place of ironing.  I must really like them to be taking such good care of pajamas!


----------



## StylishFarmer

vhdos said:
			
		

> MIL got me the French Hen Cashmere (blend) sweater in black.  I've never seen it and don't know anything about it.  Was it popular?  I'm not a fan and will probably return it for store credit?



I bought it n navy! I love the quirkiness of it. At my age I don't want to be 'old' (I'm 40) as I have very young children but don't want to be mutton dressed as lamb either


----------



## regeens

Code *boxing30* for 30% off sale items. Happy shopping!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I have SO MUCH freakin stuff on hold. I couldn't decide because it's final sale (at least I think it is, with the 30% in store), and I can't just make quick decisions this way.


----------



## bagsforme

vhdos said:


> MIL got me the French Hen Cashmere (blend) sweater in black.  I've never seen it and don't know anything about it.  Was it popular?  I'm not a fan and will probably return it for store credit?




I have it in the tan with blue hen.  Love  its whimsical style.  I wore it at a high end mall and got tons of compliments.  I think it says, I'm not to serious.


----------



## Trayler

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm DC-Cutie and I'm a Double Cloth coat hoarder!  Over the past 2 days, I've ordered 2 online (the slim fit in camel and navy) and today picked up the lady day coat in pink.
> 
> I think I'm set for a lifetime.  The prices were too good to pass up and the double cloth fabric has held up very well for me over the years.



Did you get the pink Lady Day Coat? How saturated is the color. I'm thinking of getting it but it's on final sale and I'd hate to be stuck with it if it won't work.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Trayler said:


> Did you get the pink Lady Day Coat? How saturated is the color. I'm thinking of getting it but it's on final sale and I'd hate to be stuck with it if it won't work.



Yes, it's saturated but not overwhelming or in a juvenile way. Does that make sense?


----------



## Trayler

DC-Cutie said:


> Yes, it's saturated but not overwhelming or in a juvenile way. Does that make sense?



Great! Thanks. That a exactly my concern...would it look like a little girls pink or an adult wearable pink coat. Thanks. I'll get it.

What are you planning to wear it with? Or will it be a "neutral" in your coat closet?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Trayler said:


> Great! Thanks. That a exactly my concern...would it look like a little girls pink or an adult wearable pink coat. Thanks. I'll get it.
> 
> What are you planning to wear it with? Or will it be a "neutral" in your coat closet?



I'll wear it for casual and dressy looks, use it as the pop of color if I'm wearing neutrals. 

Like you, I was on the fence. If it was baby pink, I would have passed. But this is an adult pink. I'm 38 and will fell confident wearing it.


----------



## BagLovingMom

They have new stuff up, I'm so glad nothing that I must have though, I have spent too much with all the discounts lately!


----------



## Jujuma

jordanjordan said:
			
		

> I was thinking I'll wash mine on delicate and air dry.  I also have a steamer I use between cleanings for things and in place of ironing.  I must really like them to be taking such good care of pajamas!



I got a sinus infection so I wore the top with jeans to the doctor...then came home and ordered them in blue! I just love them!


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

I went a little crazy at the J.Crew Factory store today! Everything was either 30 or 40% off, with an additional 20% off at the register. I got 3 popovers (blue, yellow, white polkadot), black lace cami, pink/orange color block skirt, mint Jackie, and 3 pencil skirts (black, pink, teal).  Obsessed with the fit of the pencil skirt! I rewarded myself because I've been losing weight and i FINALLY fit back into my old size. I've never looked good in pencil skirts but I finally feel like I have the body to pull them off. Which sucks becuase I bought a bunch of other J.Crew skirts in September that are now a little too big! I guess you just can't win lol. I preferred the sale at the Factory much more to the one the regular J.Crew had on Boxing Day. I felt like there was more variety. My B&M J.Crew basically only had solid colored sweaters, and then a few other seasonal things that were on sale a few weeks ago when they did the "spend 150, get 20% off, spend 200, get 30% off" sale. And I had already bought what I liked back then! 

So if you are looking for some fun cheap J.Crew pieces, head to your local Factory store. They had a way better selection than they did online (most of what is online IS in the store, but theres just some other stuff too). FYI I was at the Leesburg outlets and I was pleased with their range of sizes available  

Also... am I the only person that looks awful in Minnies/Winnies? I Just can't get on board with them. I just feel like they make me look like a whale  They seem so slimming on the hanger. I think the lack of pockets on the front makes my hips look way bigger.


----------



## PrincessEm

Does anyone own or seen this dress in person? It is the Factory WARMSPUN SWEATER-DRESS. Of course it is final sale now and on the fence about ordering it...



http://factory.jcrew.com/womens-clo...4+216~~~216+17+4294962028~15~~~~~~~/23150.jsp


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

PrincessEm said:


> Does anyone own or seen this dress in person? It is the Factory WARMSPUN SWEATER-DRESS. Of course it is final sale now and on the fence about ordering it...
> 
> 
> 
> http://factory.jcrew.com/womens-clo...4+216~~~216+17+4294962028~15~~~~~~~/23150.jsp



I have seen this dress in person and the image is accurate. It seems like a basic sweater dress that you can dress up/down. I picture it being worn with tall boots and a statement necklace


----------



## vhdos

I returned my French Hen sweater today for store credit.  When the SA opened the box, he looked at me and said, "Are you _sure_ you want to return this???"  I said yes and he said that in moments, women would be fighting over it


----------



## PrincessEm

JCinwrppingppr said:


> I have seen this dress in person and the image is accurate. It seems like a basic sweater dress that you can dress up/down. I picture it being worn with tall boots and a statement necklace


Thank you! I just bought it! Still a little bit nervous, I don't usually buy final sale online!


----------



## alatrop

Returned 3 Christmas gifts today, and ended up with 6 new things! Only spent $16 

- colorblock stripe boatneck tee in neon peach blue
- painter tee with buttons in vintage kelly
- classic felted wool mini in brilliant fuchsia
- 2 patent belts, one raspberry in color and the other emerald-ish green
- an amazing nautical scarf (only saw one in the store!); red, white, and blue with anchors and ship wheels. gorgeous, large print


----------



## Sassys

Would you spend $1,500 on a J. Crew bag? Mid-price label dives into luxury market with alligator skin clutch


J. Crew has turned its popular $238 leather Edie bag into a $1,500 luxury version made out of alligator skin.
It is the mid-priced brands first foray into the world of luxury handbags, which has been released as part J. Crew's high-end 'Collection' line that includes 'rare, special, and entirely worth it' pieces like $1,800 python pencil skirts.
The new alligator skin Edie bag is only available at J.Crews Madison Avenue flagship, meanwhile a python version of the bag, which retails for $795, is available via J.Crews website as well as at the Madison Avenue store.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...rket-alligator-skin-clutch.html#ixzz2GJdtbynP


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I got the Bow Coat in vibrant fuchsia.... my first Crew coat, I'm so excited! I also got a lot of other things, like 2 pairs of dip dye jeans and green slacks, but with the extra 30%, and my student, I didn't even pay that much


----------



## burb3rrylov3r

JCinwrppingppr said:


> I went a little crazy at the J.Crew Factory store today! Everything was either 30 or 40% off, with an additional 20% off at the register. I got 3 popovers (blue, yellow, white polkadot), black lace cami, pink/orange color block skirt, mint Jackie, and 3 pencil skirts (black, pink, teal).  Obsessed with the fit of the pencil skirt! I rewarded myself because I've been losing weight and i FINALLY fit back into my old size. I've never looked good in pencil skirts but I finally feel like I have the body to pull them off. Which sucks becuase I bought a bunch of other J.Crew skirts in September that are now a little too big! I guess you just can't win lol. I preferred the sale at the Factory much more to the one the regular J.Crew had on Boxing Day. I felt like there was more variety. My B&M J.Crew basically only had solid colored sweaters, and then a few other seasonal things that were on sale a few weeks ago when they did the "spend 150, get 20% off, spend 200, get 30% off" sale. And I had already bought what I liked back then!
> 
> So if you are looking for some fun cheap J.Crew pieces, head to your local Factory store. They had a way better selection than they did online (most of what is online IS in the store, but theres just some other stuff too). FYI I was at the Leesburg outlets and I was pleased with their range of sizes available
> 
> Also... am I the only person that looks awful in Minnies/Winnies? I Just can't get on board with them. I just feel like they make me look like a whale  They seem so slimming on the hanger. I think the lack of pockets on the front makes my hips look way bigger.




I'm with you on the Minnies I'm a size 4/6 and it's a no go, I look square straight across.


----------



## Seng

Hi guys! First-timer on this thread. I bought the pink lady day before final sale at $92 after discounts and ******.  Just wondering if that's an amazing price or will all the colors get this low/lower eventually? I'm not in a rush to buy and I like some of the other colors better. I'm also a 00/0, so will other colors likely sell out in these sizes before they're discounted below $100?  Thanks!


----------



## Kenyanqn

All this time I've been a member of Tpf and i never knew there was a Jcrew forum and I work for them lol.


----------



## DC-Cutie

All of the Blythe shirts are marked down!!!


----------



## vhdos

Sassys said:


> Would you spend $1,500 on a J. Crew bag? Mid-price label dives into luxury market with alligator skin clutch
> 
> 
> J. Crew has turned its popular $238 leather Edie bag into a $1,500 luxury version made out of alligator skin.
> It is the mid-priced brands first foray into the world of luxury handbags, which has been released as part J. Crew's high-end 'Collection' line that includes 'rare, special, and entirely worth it' pieces like $1,800 python pencil skirts.
> The new alligator skin Edie bag is only available at J.Crews Madison Avenue flagship, meanwhile a python version of the bag, which retails for $795, is available via J.Crews website as well as at the Madison Avenue store.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...rket-alligator-skin-clutch.html#ixzz2GJdtbynP



I would absolutely not spend that kind of money on a J Crew bag.


----------



## saira1214

DC-Cutie said:


> All of the Blythe shirts are marked down!!!



All gone now! Wow.


----------



## saira1214

vhdos said:


> I would absolutely not spend that kind of money on a J Crew bag.



I would consider it, especially if it is exotic. Their bags are very well made, have great leather and construction and are made in Italy.


----------



## UPandUP

Seng said:
			
		

> Hi guys! First-timer on this thread. I bought the pink lady day before final sale at $92 after discounts and ******.  Just wondering if that's an amazing price or will all the colors get this low/lower eventually? I'm not in a rush to buy and I like some of the other colors better. I'm also a 00/0, so will other colors likely sell out in these sizes before they're discounted below $100?  Thanks!



I don't think you should count on all colors getting to that price. They will discount some colors more than others, and some colors won't get discounted at all. However, if the coat and color you want hasn't sold out by this point, it being late in the winter and after Christmas and all, then it probably won't sell out til it gets to a really good price. So maybe you will luck out and get the color you want at a further mark down. It's a gamble. 

I bought my Double Cloth Bonbon coat in nightfall blue two winters ago at the first sale point--30% off outerwear. The color and the coat sold out in the company and never made it to final sale. I love it when that happens.


----------



## DC-Cutie

saira1214 said:


> I would consider it, especially if it is exotic. Their bags are very well made, have great leather and construction and are made in Italy.



I have one bag from j crew that was $1,200. It's leather and calf hair (leopard print). I got it because the quality, like you said, is very well made and the leather very, very nice.  I'm glad I purchased it. 

I'd definitely think about the exotic Edie. The shape of the bag is classic.


----------



## bagfashionista

Sassys said:


> Would you spend $1,500 on a J. Crew bag? Mid-price label dives into luxury market with alligator skin clutch
> 
> 
> J. Crew has turned its popular $238 leather Edie bag into a $1,500 luxury version made out of alligator skin.
> It is the mid-priced brands first foray into the world of luxury handbags, which has been released as part J. Crew's high-end 'Collection' line that includes 'rare, special, and entirely worth it' pieces like $1,800 python pencil skirts.
> The new alligator skin Edie bag is only available at J.Crews Madison Avenue flagship, meanwhile a python version of the bag, which retails for $795, is available via J.Crews website as well as at the Madison Avenue store.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...rket-alligator-skin-clutch.html#ixzz2GJdtbynP



i suppose if you really love the shape and style of the bag...that's a pretty reasonable price point for exotic.

I personally wouldn't  -- because 1) i'm not into exotic skin products and 2) I'm a tad of a brand snob for bags.


----------



## vhdos

saira1214 said:


> I would consider it, especially if it is exotic. Their bags are very well made, have great leather and construction and are made in Italy.



I don't disagree that the the bags are well-made and the quality is good.  However, that doesn't change the fact that I would never spend that kind of money on a J Crew bag (even if it was an exotic).


----------



## bagfashionista

truly first time head to toe j.crew

boy oxford
duffle coat
minnies
flats are lulus, i think...
bow necklace


----------



## firstaid

Hey ladies, does anyone here own the Signature Tee from Jcrew that says "Amour et joie" or what do you guys think of it? I saw it in the store, but I was not impressed with it so I didn't bother trying it on. If it goes down in price I might buy it, it is like something we JCrewAholics can wear around the house to show our love for Jcrew. Lol


----------



## Trayler

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> I'll wear it for casual and dressy looks, use it as the pop of color if I'm wearing neutrals.
> 
> Like you, I was on the fence. If it was baby pink, I would have passed. But this is an adult pink. I'm 38 and will fell confident wearing it.



Thanks for your help. I ordered it. I'm 39 and so I totally feel the same way.

I wanted the slim trench too but the colors I wanted are all gone. How do they fit?


----------



## alex.losee

vhdos said:


> I don't disagree that the the bags are well-made and the quality is good.  However, that doesn't change the fact that I would never spend that kind of money on a J Crew bag (even if it was an exotic).



Why? Just curious.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

firstaid said:


> Hey ladies, does anyone here own the Signature Tee from Jcrew that says "Amour et joie" or what do you guys think of it? I saw it in the store, but I was not impressed with it so I didn't bother trying it on. If it goes down in price I might buy it, it is like something we JCrewAholics can wear around the house to show our love for Jcrew. Lol



I'd love to know as well


----------



## DC-Cutie

Trayler said:


> Thanks for your help. I ordered it. I'm 39 and so I totally feel the same way.
> 
> I wanted the slim trench too but the colors I wanted are all gone. How do they fit?



The slim trench is a bit looser than the lady day coat, which has a more fitted silhouette.


----------



## cookie03

bagfashionista said:
			
		

> truly first time head to toe j.crew
> 
> boy oxford
> duffle coat
> minnies
> flats are lulus, i think...
> bow necklace



Cute! Probably will not be the last time in head to toe hehe... I have that coat and necklace too in the same colors


----------



## vhdos

alex.losee said:


> Why? Just curious.



Quite frankly, I'm not ashamed to admit that I'm a bag snob and it's just not something that I would purchase.  That's not meant to be offensive to people who like J Crew bags - it's just my personal preference.  To each their own


----------



## Trayler

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> The slim trench is a bit looser than the lady day coat, which has a more fitted silhouette.



DC, thanks a lot! I love your style and trust your recommendations. I've been eyeing the slim trench and reading reviews today. Right now I'm torn between the burgundy and the navy. My style tends to be classic/preppy even when I'm casual. I wear black, charcoal/grey, navy,
camel, pink, white, cream and burgundy a lot. My coloring is a medium dark maybe like Kerry Washington. 

All the info is so you can choose for me. I guess I'd add last that I have a navy stadium cloth empire coat but I don't think they'd serve the same functions. Thanks.


----------



## jordanjordan

Trayler said:
			
		

> DC, thanks a lot! I love your style and trust your recommendations. I've been eyeing the slim trench and reading reviews today. Right now I'm torn between the burgundy and the navy. My style tends to be classic/preppy even when I'm casual. I wear black, charcoal/grey, navy,
> camel, pink, white, cream and burgundy a lot. My coloring is a medium dark maybe like Kerry Washington.
> 
> All the info is so you can choose for me. I guess I'd add last that I have a navy stadium cloth empire coat but I don't think they'd serve the same functions. Thanks.



Hands down it sounds like the burgundy would work better for your wardrobe.  That is what I would recommend!  I love navy but if you wear a lot of black that wont work as well.  I think burgundy is prettier than navy with charcoal, too, most of the time.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Trayler said:


> DC, thanks a lot! I love your style and trust your recommendations. I've been eyeing the slim trench and reading reviews today. Right now I'm torn between the burgundy and the navy. My style tends to be classic/preppy even when I'm casual. I wear black, charcoal/grey, navy,
> camel, pink, white, cream and burgundy a lot. My coloring is a medium dark maybe like Kerry Washington.
> 
> All the info is so you can choose for me. I guess I'd add last that I have a navy stadium cloth empire coat but I don't think they'd serve the same functions. Thanks.



My vote is for navy.  You can never go wrong with classic navy. It works well with every color, including black.


----------



## jordanjordan

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> My vote is for navy.  You can never go wrong with classic navy. It works well with every color, including black.



I k ow some people can pull it off but whenever I see navy an black together I always think it looks weird, specially if it is a may cost with black pants or something that drastic.  I think navy/black only really w orks when it looks like it was intentional.


----------



## Trayler

jordanjordan said:
			
		

> I k ow some people can pull it off but whenever I see navy an black together I always think it looks weird, specially if it is a may cost with black pants or something that drastic.  I think navy/black only really w orks when it looks like it was intentional.



Navy is my favorite color. I wonder which color is more timeless... Navy or burgundy?


----------



## jordanjordan

Trayler said:
			
		

> Navy is my favorite color. I wonder which color is more timeless... Navy or burgundy?



Navy is my favorite color too, but I have found that every time I buy a navy coat I don't wear it as much as other colors.  Like I said, I don't like navy coats with black pants or tops, and I always end up picking a color coat when I wear jeans.  I have an olive coat I wear almost always and I imagine burgundy would be similarly versatile.  I don't think either will go out of style soon so you should get whichever one you like better!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Trayler said:


> Navy is my favorite color. I wonder which color is more timeless... Navy or burgundy?



I think they're both equally timeless. Just today, my mom pulled out a burgundy leather coat from the 70's. looked great with her outfit and I thought it was a recent purchase. 

Decisions, decisions....

You can't go wrong with either color.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Here is a mostly J.Crew outfit featuring the Toothpick Ribbon Bow Cords.


----------



## blackice87

I have a quick question for everyone =] I tried in the majesty coat in deep violet instore in Canada and really liked the style but wanted the sandstone color instead. They didn't have the sandstone color instore so I ended up ordering it from the American site. I got my jacket in sandstone today and the material doesn't feel as thick as it did in the deep violet color. Is the material a bit different depending on the color or are they supposed to be all the same? TIA.


----------



## 40beauty

jordanjordan said:
			
		

> Hands down it sounds like the burgundy would work better for your wardrobe.  That is what I would recommend!  I love navy but if you wear a lot of black that wont work as well.  I think burgundy is prettier than navy with charcoal, too, most of the time.



I just ordered the Everly T-strap pumps in pink and tan, as well as, the pink bow coat,  I cannot wait until they arrive.


----------



## cakegirl

Has anyone seen or tries the new liquid jersey bridesmaid dresses? I'm in a wedding and can pick any dress in blush, thinking about the laila.
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_special...0~15~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~laila/41874.jsp


----------



## cncm

Anyone ever ordered from the Factory store before? What's the quality of those items like compared to the retail store? 

thanks!


----------



## jordanjordan

cncm said:
			
		

> Anyone ever ordered from the Factory store before? What's the quality of those items like compared to the retail store?
> 
> thanks!



If you search this thread this has been discussed a lot before.  The general consensus is that the quality is not as good.  However, it really depends on the specific items.  I find the blazers and outerwear to be thinner.  I also find the t shirts to be of inferior quality- they lose their shape easily and don't wash as well as retail.  The button up shirts are thinner, but otherwise okay for the most part.  Sizing is completely different, too, so that is another consideration.

I have found that if I wait for sale, I can almost always get the retail version for just as cheap as the factory version with the benefit of better quality.  The only time I would recommend the factory version would be if it is something you can't get retail (sold out, discontinued, factory original design), or if you are getting it for a steal.


----------



## bagfashionista

thanks *Trayler*!




hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is a mostly J.Crew outfit featuring the Toothpick Ribbon Bow Cords.





lurrve this...wish i could pull off the pants...stupid short stumpy legs!!


----------



## phiphi

bagfashionista said:


> truly first time head to toe j.crew
> 
> boy oxford
> duffle coat
> minnies
> flats are lulus, i think...
> bow necklace



adorable!! you look so cute!


----------



## Dukeprincess

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is a mostly J.Crew outfit featuring the Toothpick Ribbon Bow Cords.



Gorgeous per usual!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Dukeprincess said:


> Gorgeous per usual!





bagfashionista said:


> thanks *Trayler*!
> lurrve this...wish i could pull off the pants...stupid short stumpy legs!!



Thanks ladies! 



blackice87 said:


> I have a quick question for everyone =] I tried in the majesty coat in deep violet instore in Canada and really liked the style but wanted the sandstone color instead. They didn't have the sandstone color instore so I ended up ordering it from the American site. I got my jacket in sandstone today and the material doesn't feel as thick as it did in the deep violet color. Is the material a bit different depending on the color or are they supposed to be all the same? TIA.



I have the Majesty coat in purple from last year. I am pretty happy with the thickness of the material. I can't imagine that the material would vary depending on the color, but who knows?


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

I am in love with CrewCuts cotton cashmere sweaters for my DS ....now on SALE for $20


----------



## blackice87

hellokatiegirl said:
			
		

> I have the Majesty coat in purple from last year. I am pretty happy with the thickness of the material. I can't imagine that the material would vary depending on the color, but who knows?



Thanks for the reply! Maybe it is just all in my head. Lol I'll just wear my jacket and check out the other color in store and compare then. What's weird is that the size 0 I got also fits looser than the same size I tried in store. Lol


----------



## hellokatiegirl

blackice87 said:


> Thanks for the reply! Maybe it is just all in my head. Lol I'll just wear my jacket and check out the other color in store and compare then. What's weird is that the size 0 I got also fits looser than the same size I tried in store. Lol



The difference in size doesn't surprise me. It seems like the fitting on some items really varies even if it is the same style, material and size. For example I have a bunch of no. 2 pencil skirt in the same size that all fit slightly different!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

I was just at my local J. Crew and the sale in stores is pretty good on some items. I picked up the wool fanfare jacket in the navy/peach combo for $47, a wool school boy blazer for $57 and a wool pencil skirt for $35 with the 30% off and educator discount.

Here is a mostly "crew" outfit which I wore to J. Crew.


----------



## blackice87

hellokatiegirl said:
			
		

> The difference in size doesn't surprise me. It seems like the fitting on some items really varies even if it is the same style, material and size. For example I have a bunch of no. 2 pencil skirt in the same size that all fit slightly different!



Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## ladystara

Has anyone purchased this seasons lady day coat with thinsulate?  I'm thinking of getting it in a 6 which is my usual size.  How does it run and how warm is it?


----------



## nekostar0412

Went a little crazy at the B&M store over the weekend.  I'm a recent convert and addict to J.Crew, which hit at apparently the same time as I've found that I needed to replace and build my mild-winter wardrobe.  I ended up with a couple of Tippi sweaters, Heartbreaker sweater (currently wearing!), boy shirts (black/green plaid, poppy plaid), perfect shirt in leopard-print, and a Teddie dress in blue.  The prices averaged around $59.99 for most of the shirts, which I thought was all right, but since I was rushing to get out of the store so they could close, I didn't have time to think about it more and ponder if some of those items could be marked down further  I think I'm done this winter unless a Lady Day or Majesty coat go on further sale.



JCinwrppingppr said:


> I went a little crazy at the J.Crew Factory store today! Everything was either 30 or 40% off, with an additional 20% off at the register. I got 3 popovers (blue, yellow, white polkadot), black lace cami, pink/orange color block skirt, mint Jackie, and 3 pencil skirts (black, pink, teal).  Obsessed with the fit of the pencil skirt! I rewarded myself because I've been losing weight and i FINALLY fit back into my old size. I've never looked good in pencil skirts but I finally feel like I have the body to pull them off. Which sucks becuase I bought a bunch of other J.Crew skirts in September that are now a little too big! I guess you just can't win lol. I preferred the sale at the Factory much more to the one the regular J.Crew had on Boxing Day. I felt like there was more variety. My B&M J.Crew basically only had solid colored sweaters, and then a few other seasonal things that were on sale a few weeks ago when they did the "spend 150, get 20% off, spend 200, get 30% off" sale. And I had already bought what I liked back then!
> 
> So if you are looking for some fun cheap J.Crew pieces, head to your local Factory store. They had a way better selection than they did online (most of what is online IS in the store, but theres just some other stuff too). FYI I was at the Leesburg outlets and I was pleased with their range of sizes available
> 
> Also... am I the only person that looks awful in Minnies/Winnies? I Just can't get on board with them. I just feel like they make me look like a whale  They seem so slimming on the hanger. I think the lack of pockets on the front makes my hips look way bigger.


I also think I look horrid in Minnies!  I don't get how they are supposed to be amazingly flattering when I look fat and have developed a camel hump (seriously ush.  The one plus I can give these pants are that they seem TTS, vs cafe capri's that I have taken a 00 in.


----------



## bagfashionista

Cap toe Etta's....and finally, printed capris that don't make me look like a squat dumpling!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

bagfashionista said:


> Cap toe Etta's....and finally, printed capris that don't make me look like a squat dumpling!



Love this outfit! The shoes and pants are great! You don't look "squat" at all.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Does anyone here have or perhaps have tried on the Everly suede pumps? These are the pointy toe pumps from this year. I just wanted to know if they are tts. I want to buy a pair, but in the past I have found that some of the pointy toe J. Crew shoes require sizing up. The pair I want is final sale so I want to be sure. I hate final sale, although they always let you get a store credit if you try to return. Thanks!


----------



## phiphi

ladystara said:


> Has anyone purchased this seasons lady day coat with thinsulate?  I'm thinking of getting it in a 6 which is my usual size.  How does it run and how warm is it?



here is a recent review - hope this helps! 

http://www.fastfoodandfastfashion.c...andFastFashion+(Fast+Food+&amp;+Fast+Fashion)


----------



## ladystara

phiphi said:


> here is a recent review - hope this helps!
> 
> http://www.fastfoodandfastfashion.c...andFastFashion+(Fast+Food+&amp;+Fast+Fashion)


Thank you!


----------



## jordanjordan

ladystara said:
			
		

> Has anyone purchased this seasons lady day coat with thinsulate?  I'm thinking of getting it in a 6 which is my usual size.  How does it run and how warm is it?



I think the coats with thinsulate are pretty warm for our mild winters.  The low today is 30 and it would be fine for me to wear in and out of work, but if I was going to be outside a long time I would want a thermal layer probably.  It runs small, but I think all other J.Crew coats run big and usually size down, so I would just wear my normal size.  A lot if people will probably tell you to size up.  I like my coats to be slimming and not bulky so I don't size up.


----------



## ladystara

jordanjordan said:


> I think the coats with thinsulate are pretty warm for our mild winters.  The low today is 30 and it would be fine for me to wear in and out of work, but if I was going to be outside a long time I would want a thermal layer probably.  It runs small, but I think all other J.Crew coats run big and usually size down, so I would just wear my normal size.  A lot if people will probably tell you to size up.  I like my coats to be slimming and not bulky so I don't size up.


Thanks!!  Thinking of picking up one and I think I'll order it today!


----------



## V0N1B2

ladystara said:


> Has anyone purchased this seasons lady day coat with thinsulate?  I'm thinking of getting it in a 6 which is my usual size.  How does it run and how warm is it?


I agree with what *jordanjordan* wrote.  I bought the Lady Day in Retro Jade (whoa, talk about major compliments on this coat!) and I suppose I could wear it in below freezing temperatures, but I have other coats for that sort of weather.  I'm new to J.Crew so I don't know what their sizing is like but when I tried it on in the store, I was wearing a sleeveless dress and the SA thought I should get the 8.  I bought it in a 10 because I may be wearing a few layers underneath.  I have worn it out in -2C weather and walked around for an hour or so and it was fine, but I had a blouse and merino wool sweater on.
I think it's a gorgeous coat and I'm actually thinking about getting it in another colour.
I really liked the Wool Trench they had earlier in the season but I don't think they'll be bringing that back, will they?  I guess I'll have to hope for next year.


----------



## foxycleopatra

I just noticed this year's DOUBLE-CLOTH METRO COATS are composed of 75% wool + 25% nylon, while the same double-cloth metro coat from last year (came in black, heather majestic purple, eggplant purple, green, vibrant flame, heather caramel) was made of 94% wool, 6% nylon.  Oh, and the retail price for this year's version is $325 vs. last year's retail of $298.  Paying more for lesser quality......sigh.


----------



## jordanjordan

foxycleopatra said:
			
		

> I just noticed this year's DOUBLE-CLOTH METRO COATS are composed of 75% wool + 25% nylon, while the same double-cloth metro coat from last year (came in black, heather majestic purple, eggplant purple, green, vibrant flame, heather caramel) was made of 94% wool, 6% nylon.  Oh, and the retail price for this year's version is $325 vs. last year's retail of $298.  Paying more for lesser quality......sigh.



As per usual at J.Crew!!


----------



## LeeMiller

jordanjordan said:
			
		

> As per usual at J.Crew!!



+1

I just returned a bunch of items I bought online because the quality just isn't there.  For disposable fashion I go to H&M or Zara, not JCrew.


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

Please help with coat sizing! I wear a size 0/xs in jcrew tops (unless they are super tight, like some of the artist tees) and a 4 in jcrewbottoms/pants. Dont own a jcrew dress. What size do you think i would be in the bow coat, the wool icon trench and the single breasted slim wool belted trench? The trenches look a little more fitted in the hip, so im thinking a 2? But the bow coat looks looser/more boxy so a 0 in that? Please help. Ill try and hit up my brick and mortar after work. Also i do not layer under my coats at all.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

JCinwrppingppr said:


> Please help with coat sizing! I wear a size 0/xs in jcrew tops (unless they are super tight, like some of the artist tees) and a 4 in jcrewbottoms/pants. Dont own a jcrew dress. What size do you think i would be in the bow coat, the icon trench and the single breasted belted trench? The trenches look a little more fitted in the hip, so im thinking a 2? But the bow coat looks looser/more boxy so a 0 in that? Please help. Ill try and hit up my brick and mortar after work.




I don't know about the rest, but I have a bow coat. I usually wear xs/s in tops and 2s and 0s (only rly in the pencil skirts) on the bottom. I tried on a 0 and a 2 in the bow coat, and while the 0 most definitely fit, I went with the 2 because the arm hole/shoulder area was a bit too tight in the 0. The body had room in both sizes (2 more than the 0, obv), but then again, I am very dramatically flat chested lol. 

Hope that helped!


----------



## Coco Mainecoon

Hi guys, am thinking of getting the double cloth symphony coat andwas wondering if it runs tts? I'm usually a size 10 and just want some advice if I should size up. Thanks!


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

JCinwrppingppr said:


> Please help with coat sizing! I wear a size 0/xs in jcrew tops (unless they are super tight, like some of the artist tees) and a 4 in jcrewbottoms/pants. Dont own a jcrew dress. What size do you think i would be in the bow coat, the wool icon trench and the single breasted slim wool belted trench? The trenches look a little more fitted in the hip, so im thinking a 2? But the bow coat looks looser/more boxy so a 0 in that? Please help. Ill try and hit up my brick and mortar after work. Also i do not layer under my coats at all.




Update!! 
Ended up buying the Bow Coat in a size 2 in heather acorn! They only had the vibrant fuschia available at my store and the 0 fit okay but it was just a taaaad too tight on the hips so I went with the 2. The stylist was really trying to get me to buy the fuschia coat and it's such a knockout but I wanted to invest in a more neutral color that I can match with more things. She ordered it for me over the phone. So excited!! I decided against the trenches because they looked kinda blah in person compared to the stylishness of the bow coat.


----------



## phiphi

JCinwrppingppr said:


> Update!!
> Ended up buying the Bow Coat in a size 2 in heather acorn! They only had the vibrant fuschia available at my store and the 0 fit okay but it was just a taaaad too tight on the hips so I went with the 2. The stylist was really trying to get me to buy the fuschia coat and it's such a knockout but I wanted to invest in a more neutral color that I can match with more things. She ordered it for me over the phone. So excited!! I decided against the trenches because they looked kinda blah in person compared to the stylishness of the bow coat.



oh thank you for this review - i was wondering how to size in this coat! xox


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

Coco Mainecoon said:


> Hi guys, am thinking of getting the double cloth symphony coat andwas wondering if it runs tts? I'm usually a size 10 and just want some advice if I should size up. Thanks!



I tried this coat on today, along with many others (Stadium boulevard trench, bow coat and some other trench). I am a size 0 in J.Crew tops, and a size 4 in J.Crew bottoms. the 0 coat in all the styles fit great everywhere except RIGHT at my hips/love handles area. The 2 looked better in the hip area. I was also happy to notice that the sizing was consistent among the styles. I've never owned another J.Crew coat so I can't comment on past season's styles. But if you own another coat from this season, I would take the same size. I would say it runs pretty true to size, the other 3 coats I purchased from other retailers this season were a 2/S  Hope this helps.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^that's funny that you have the exact opposite problem from me! The coats are great in the body, but really tight in the armhole/shoulder area. That goes for most things at the Crew. I never thought of myself as especially broad, but maybe I am


----------



## DC-Cutie

phiphi said:


> here is a recent review - hope this helps!
> 
> http://www.fastfoodandfastfashion.c...andFastFashion+(Fast+Food+&amp;+Fast+Fashion)



Thanks for posting this link. Her blog is very helpful.


----------



## missmoz

Hi all.  I'm interested in purchasing a Tippi sweater from an online auction site but beings as I've only owned one other JCrew sweater (from the factory) I was unsure how this sweater fits.  Does everyone feel that JCrew clothes fit pretty much TTS?  I frequently shop at Loft and was wondering if JCrew sizes are comparable to Loft.  I've looked at their online size charts and compared but you just never know.  Thanks in advance for any help and advice!


----------



## nekostar0412

missmoz said:


> Hi all.  I'm interested in purchasing a Tippi sweater from an online auction site but beings as I've only owned one other JCrew sweater (from the factory) I was unsure how this sweater fits.  Does everyone feel that JCrew clothes fit pretty much TTS?  I frequently shop at Loft and was wondering if JCrew sizes are comparable to Loft.  I've looked at their online size charts and compared but you just never know.  Thanks in advance for any help and advice!


I bought a few colors this winter and I find the Tippi Sweaters to be TTS - I am 33C/27/35 and an XS fits, but I prefer to size up to a S for a slightly looser fit.  I can get self-conscious about my shoulders and arms being so defined in the XS, so I size up in this sweater.  I even have it in a couple Mediums to do an oversized sweater look with leggings/skinny jeans, but I'm finding that I prefer the S.

IMHO, I find J.Crew sizing to vary from shirts to pants to coats.  In knit shirts, I tend to wear XS-S depending on the style.  Ex. if it's supposed to be "slim-fit" like some of the stripped Henleys, this past winter, I prefer to go with S and can even pull off a M (abet oversized).  I found their bottoms to run large depending on the style:  Cafe Capri's to run large on me, as I'm normally a 27 in denim, but can take a 00-0 depending on the fabric.  Minnies on the other hand, are definitely TTS as I'm squeezing into a 4.  For coats, people tend to say the mostly run a little large (but feel free to correct me if I'm wrong).  I have the Schoolboy blazer in 0 and as long as I don't wear anything bulky under it, it's great.  I don't shop at Loft, so I can't compare it to anything there, but I HTH!


----------



## GelTea

nekostar0412 said:


> IMHO, I find J.Crew sizing to vary from shirts to pants to coats.  In knit shirts, I tend to wear XS-S depending on the style.  Ex. if it's supposed to be "slim-fit" like some of the stripped Henleys, this past winter, I prefer to go with S and can even pull off a M (abet oversized).  I found their bottoms to run large depending on the style:  Cafe Capri's to run large on me, as I'm normally a 27 in denim, but can take a 00-0 depending on the fabric.  Minnies on the other hand, are definitely TTS as I'm squeezing into a 4.  For coats, people tend to say the mostly run a little large (but feel free to correct me if I'm wrong).  I have the Schoolboy blazer in 0 and as long as I don't wear anything bulky under it, it's great.  QUOTE]
> 
> I've also found this with this winter's sizing. Except with the Minnies in wool. I ordered a 4 Tall and they're VERY roomy. So bummed that they're final sale. The fabric loosely skims over my legs versus being more of a tailored legging and the crotch is long.


----------



## missmoz

nekostar0412 said:


> I bought a few colors this winter and I find the Tippi Sweaters to be TTS - I am 33C/27/35 and an XS fits, but I prefer to size up to a S for a slightly looser fit.  I can get self-conscious about my shoulders and arms being so defined in the XS, so I size up in this sweater.  I even have it in a couple Mediums to do an oversized sweater look with leggings/skinny jeans, but I'm finding that I prefer the S.
> 
> IMHO, I find J.Crew sizing to vary from shirts to pants to coats.  In knit shirts, I tend to wear XS-S depending on the style.  Ex. if it's supposed to be "slim-fit" like some of the stripped Henleys, this past winter, I prefer to go with S and can even pull off a M (abet oversized).  I found their bottoms to run large depending on the style:  Cafe Capri's to run large on me, as I'm normally a 27 in denim, but can take a 00-0 depending on the fabric.  Minnies on the other hand, are definitely TTS as I'm squeezing into a 4.  For coats, people tend to say the mostly run a little large (but feel free to correct me if I'm wrong).  I have the Schoolboy blazer in 0 and as long as I don't wear anything bulky under it, it's great.  I don't shop at Loft, so I can't compare it to anything there, but I HTH!





GelTea said:


> nekostar0412 said:
> 
> 
> 
> IMHO, I find J.Crew sizing to vary from shirts to pants to coats.  In knit shirts, I tend to wear XS-S depending on the style.  Ex. if it's supposed to be "slim-fit" like some of the stripped Henleys, this past winter, I prefer to go with S and can even pull off a M (abet oversized).  I found their bottoms to run large depending on the style:  Cafe Capri's to run large on me, as I'm normally a 27 in denim, but can take a 00-0 depending on the fabric.  Minnies on the other hand, are definitely TTS as I'm squeezing into a 4.  For coats, people tend to say the mostly run a little large (but feel free to correct me if I'm wrong).  I have the Schoolboy blazer in 0 and as long as I don't wear anything bulky under it, it's great.  QUOTE]
> 
> I've also found this with this winter's sizing. Except with the Minnies in wool. I ordered a 4 Tall and they're VERY roomy. So bummed that they're final sale. The fabric loosely skims over my legs versus being more of a tailored legging and the crotch is long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for the responses.     I think I'm just gonna have to head to a J crew store to try things on for size, and let my decision of whether to buy something I really dont need sit for awhile.
Click to expand...


----------



## Coco Mainecoon

JCinwrppingppr said:


> I tried this coat on today, along with many others (Stadium boulevard trench, bow coat and some other trench). I am a size 0 in J.Crew tops, and a size 4 in J.Crew bottoms. the 0 coat in all the styles fit great everywhere except RIGHT at my hips/love handles area. The 2 looked better in the hip area. I was also happy to notice that the sizing was consistent among the styles. I've never owned another J.Crew coat so I can't comment on past season's styles. But if you own another coat from this season, I would take the same size. I would say it runs pretty true to size, the other 3 coats I purchased from other retailers this season were a 2/S  Hope this helps.


Thank you very much for yourvreply! : )


----------



## sammie225

hello my name is sammie an from now on i am an j.creaholic  i just got the sequin sweater and i love it so much!definitely looking forward to add more j.crew to my wardrobe


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

What's on everyone's wishlist from the Spring 2013 list? I just added a bunch of stuff to my cart, hoping they will all go down in price during the next big sale (I hate buying full price at J.Crew!)

-Colorblock perfect shirt
-crinkle city mini in jade
-painter striped tee in papaya
-collection icon trench
-gwendolyn wedges

Also I was so pleased to find out that you can get the J.crew wallets embossed! At $128 + $10 for embossing, I think this would make a great gift for someone. I know my best friend loves anything monogrammed. I have a feeling I will be gifting these to close friends throughout the year for birthdays, graduations, etc. I checked out the rest of the monogram and I think the cashmere sweaters..especially the Isabel sweater.. would also make a very luxe gift.


----------



## yasminn_n

I was super excited when I ordered a pair of Sperry's from J.Crew. But then I got an email a few days later saying they were out of stock and were sorry for the inconvenience.

As you can imagine I was super bummed out, and was not too impressed with the way the site was run and their grasp on stocktake


----------



## renza

Does J.Crew ship for free if you order from a store? I am looking at the Hacking Jacket in Sheer Mint online but don't want to pay for shipping. Would I be able to ask a store SA to place the order for me and get free shipping? I also would like to order in-store because I could have my student discount applied on top of the extra 30% off sale items.


----------



## bagfashionista

Coco Mainecoon said:


> Hi guys, am thinking of getting the double cloth symphony coat andwas wondering if it runs tts? I'm usually a size 10 and just want some advice if I should size up. Thanks!



it is true to size for me --


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

renza said:
			
		

> Does J.Crew ship for free if you order from a store? I am looking at the Hacking Jacket in Sheer Mint online but don't want to pay for shipping. Would I be able to ask a store SA to place the order for me and get free shipping? I also would like to order in-store because I could have my student discount applied on top of the extra 30% off sale items.



Renzo how are you able to combine discounts? I have always asked and they say its corporate policy that you cant do this. However im reading about so many tpfers doing this! They honored this for me once a couple months ago because i complained but they were pretty firm the other day.


----------



## renza

JCinwrppingppr said:


> Renzo how are you able to combine discounts? I have always asked and they say its corporate policy that you cant do this. However im reading about so many tpfers doing this! They honored this for me once a couple months ago because i complained but they were pretty firm the other day.


They will combine the student discount in-store with the extra % off final sale. They won't stack discounts when it is a blanket 25% off your entire purchase though.


----------



## etk123

How do you know if something is final sale when you purchase in store? I bought items in person that were final sale online but I didn't see anything to indicate that they were final sale. (In the store) I want to return a lavender Tippi but I'm not sure if it was final sale?


----------



## DC-Cutie

etk123 said:


> How do you know if something is final sale when you purchase in store? I bought items in person that were final sale online but I didn't see anything to indicate that they were final sale. (In the store) I want to return a lavender Tippi but I'm not sure if it was final sale?



Usually it's indicated on the receipt.


----------



## etk123

DC-Cutie said:


> Usually it's indicated on the receipt.



Thanks DC-Cutie, I checked my receipt and it was final sale. I'll save the lavender for spring.


----------



## smiley13tree

renza said:
			
		

> Does J.Crew ship for free if you order from a store? I am looking at the Hacking Jacket in Sheer Mint online but don't want to pay for shipping. Would I be able to ask a store SA to place the order for me and get free shipping? I also would like to order in-store because I could have my student discount applied on top of the extra 30% off sale items.



That's such a good idea! I would also be interested to know if they ship from stores for free.


----------



## chocolux

Just wanted to say that I finally bought a lady day with thinsulate coat (2011 version purchased on eBay) in size 4 and it's fab.  I had previously purchased the wool-cashmere plaza coat with thinsulate (2006 version) in 4p and the sleeves were a little too short and shoulders were a little too narrow and just didn't fit me well despite my 5'3 frame.  This size 4 was perfect. I think if you're 5'3 like me with regular length arms, go for regular sizes.  I'm very happy with how the regular size fits.

One thing i noticed is that the plaza coat (including interior lining) from 2006 is slightly better quality than my new lady day coat.  Oh well.  Hope this helps!


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

renza said:


> They will combine the student discount in-store with the extra % off final sale. They won't stack discounts when it is a blanket 25% off your entire purchase though.



Not at my store (SoHo in NYC). They said they can't stack discounts PERIOD, whether is 30% off sale, 20% off entire purchase, 30% off $250... I bought the bow coat on sale just the other day and they would not let me use the student discount. The same thing happened at the J.Crew outlet after Christmas holiday.

I remember back the in day they would definitely do it. When I was in my college years (2006-2010) I remember being able to combine, but lately they haven't been doing it. Can anyone else comment about their local B&M's policy?


----------



## jordanjordan

JCinwrppingppr said:
			
		

> Not at my store (SoHo in NYC). They said they can't stack discounts PERIOD, whether is 30% off sale, 20% off entire purchase, 30% off $250... I bought the bow coat on sale just the other day and they would not let me use the student discount. The same thing happened at the J.Crew outlet after Christmas holiday.
> 
> I remember back the in day they would definitely do it. When I was in my college years (2006-2010) I remember being able to combine, but lately they haven't been doing it. Can anyone else comment about their local B&M's policy?



The policy is that you can't stack with a transaction discount (ex: 25% off entire purchase) but you can stack with promotions (ex: 25% off sweaters) and sale (ex: 30% off sale).  I'm pretty sure that is the official policy, and that is also how my store operates.  I routinely get my student discount on top of whatever sale discount is running.


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

jordanjordan said:
			
		

> The policy is that you can't stack with a transaction discount (ex: 25% off entire purchase) but you can stack with promotions (ex: 25% off sweaters) and sale (ex: 30% off sale).  I'm pretty sure that is the official policy, and that is also how my store operates.  I routinely get my student discount on top of whatever sale discount is running.



Hm okay. My bow coat order has already been processed and shipped, do you think if i called they would be able to adjust the price for me? I guess its worth a try! 

What store are you at, if i may ask?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I've been stacking the extra % with my student all season.....


----------



## gmo

jordanjordan said:


> The policy is that you can't stack with a transaction discount (ex: 25% off entire purchase) but you can stack with promotions (ex: 25% off sweaters) and sale (ex: 30% off sale).  I'm pretty sure that is the official policy, and that is also how my store operates.  I routinely get my student discount on top of whatever sale discount is running.



This is the same for me, as well.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Actually the policy isn't to stack at all and only to be used towards full-price items according to the J crew website. 

Clearly, the rules aren't set in stone because I've asked my brother to use his student ID to stack and have seen it with other shoppers.


----------



## nikita58467

JCinwrppingppr said:
			
		

> Not at my store (SoHo in NYC). They said they can't stack discounts PERIOD, whether is 30% off sale, 20% off entire purchase, 30% off $250... I bought the bow coat on sale just the other day and they would not let me use the student discount. The same thing happened at the J.Crew outlet after Christmas holiday.
> 
> I remember back the in day they would definitely do it. When I was in my college years (2006-2010) I remember being able to combine, but lately they haven't been doing it. Can anyone else comment about their local B&M's policy?



Well head to 5th ave on 17th! They did stacked for me today. Extra 40% plus 15% teacher's discount. I ask every time, in different stores and not all of them are consistent! You can also call another store before you head over to make sure they do stack  

got the tipped peacoat and jeweled t-strap ballet for less than 25% originial price. Super awesome


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

nikita58467 said:


> Well head to 5th ave on 17th! They did stacked for me today. Extra 40% plus 15% teacher's discount. I ask every time, in different stores and not all of them are consistent! You can also call another store before you head over to make sure they do stack
> 
> got the tipped peacoat and jeweled t-strap ballet for less than 25% originial price. Super awesome


So i just called Customer Service and they said its their policy not to stack discounts, but that certain retail SAs will honor stacking them. I told her about my experience in SoHo and she basically said to find a more helpful SA who would do that for me. She suggested calling a store before going in, and talking to an SA to see if they would honor stacking discounts. Sooo I guess I just had the bad luck of getting the ONE SA who didn't do that for me! When i called the soho store they said no one in their particular store wont so it... Fair warning to future soho shoppers! But they are honoring a price adjustment for me since my coat is now 40% off.

ANDDDD weirdly enough, I definitely that SA on the subway train last night!! So random haha.

Nikita thank you about the tip at 5th and 17th. I will start going there from now on. Do you have a particular SA that you work with who routinely stacks discounts for you?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^Just to chime in, I agree that it's a good idea to find one or two SAs who know you, and are willing to do those little favors for you. I've got a few who will even let me return final sale, no biggie, because they know me and know I always buy from them


----------



## nekostar0412

chocolux said:


> Just wanted to say that I finally bought a lady day with thinsulate coat (2011 version purchased on eBay) in size 4 and it's fab.  I had previously purchased the wool-cashmere plaza coat with thinsulate (2006 version) in 4p and the sleeves were a little too short and shoulders were a little too narrow and just didn't fit me well despite my 5'3 frame.  This size 4 was perfect. I think if you're 5'3 like me with regular length arms, go for regular sizes.  I'm very happy with how the regular size fits.
> 
> One thing i noticed is that the plaza coat (including interior lining) from 2006 is slightly better quality than my new lady day coat.  Oh well.  Hope this helps!





JCinwrppingppr said:


> Not at my store (SoHo in NYC). They said they can't stack discounts PERIOD, whether is 30% off sale, 20% off entire purchase, 30% off $250... I bought the bow coat on sale just the other day and they would not let me use the student discount. The same thing happened at the J.Crew outlet after Christmas holiday.
> 
> I remember back the in day they would definitely do it. When I was in my college years (2006-2010) I remember being able to combine, but lately they haven't been doing it. Can anyone else comment about their local B&M's policy?


I echo jordanjordan's earlier response to you about Student discounts stackable on everything except for entire-purchase promotions.  I have found this to be true in Houston, TX and even in Seattle while I was there this past weekend.  If you have the time and are able, I would take the item back to another store and ask nicely for your student ID discount to be applied because you "forgot"  - I have done this more than a few times (even when my receipt had 8 items), because I usually forget to stack my student ID discount on top of the sale promo.  I, too, hate paying full price for most things, and J.Crew is definitely a place I do not and cannot pay full price


----------



## FaireDuShopping

Hi Ladies,

I was hoping you could help me with the sizing of the Viv metallic flats. I read through the old posts and see it is recommended to size up 1/2 size. However, I'm wondering how accurate their size chart conversions are. I wear a 40.5 in Chanel/Lanvin/Repetto ballerinas and usually size up to 41 for patent. In that case, is it true the 10 would be okay for me? I'm wondering if anyone can compare between J. Crew and any of those brands. It would be a big help and much appreciated!! I always thought I was a US 10 without sizing up, so that's why I'm not really sure. There is no 10.5 available, only 10 or 11. Thanks in advance.


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

I took *nikita58467*'s advice and went to the store she shops at (5th & 17th in NYC) and got my student discount on top of the sale discount. Ended up getting a Collection dress, cap toe pumps, and Blythe blouse and another silk cami. 

I finally see what all the hype is about the Blythe blouses! They are so luxurious and I love that they are made out of the silky material without being see-through. I bought it in a bright neon coral color  Very excited to wear it.


----------



## smiley13tree

I scored a Blythe blouse in a beautiful bright red color for only $27 after tax! I love the additional discounts J. crew is having right now.


----------



## curlsjang

I am a small/4 in most Jcrew items but the Double-cloth Lady Day coat fits me so well in 6. I just ordered the Double-cloth funnel coat in red on Sunday and the Double-cloth funnel coat in fuschia yesterday. Both in 6. Can't wait to get them! Today I went to the store and tried on the Stadium-cloth coccoon coat and the 4 fits me better. I think it's because it tends to look like a tent since there is no fitted form. It actually looks great but they only had it in black. Also tried the Stadium-cloth boulevard trench in 4 and it was rather tight around the arms. For those questions on sizing on coats, I would suggest going one size up for fitted coats and staying the same size for those that are not fitted. Hope this helps.


----------



## finer_woman

J crew has slowly been creeping into my closet in the last year or so. I still think most of the clothing there is overpriced for the quality. But I love the basics like the cafe Capri, tissue t's and turtlunecks, perfect shirts, all on sale of course. 

Today, all jcrew except the shoes are nine west. Crappy little hotel mirror.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Here's the double cloth symphony coat in vibrant fuchsia.  The colour is actually more vibrant and deep pink in person.  I just love this coat so much that I bought it in Emerald also.


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

Wow that vibrant fuschia is just stunning. I hope they bring back that color next fall because I think I've reached my spending limit for this season!!!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Jenny Lauren said:


> Here's the double cloth symphony coat in vibrant fuchsia.  The colour is actually more vibrant and deep pink in person.  I just love this coat so much that I bought it in Emerald also.



looks a lot like the Bow Coat, I just HAD to have that one!


----------



## curlsjang

Jenny Lauren said:


> Here's the double cloth symphony coat in vibrant fuchsia.  The colour is actually more vibrant and deep pink in person.  I just love this coat so much that I bought it in Emerald also.



That is so cute, thanks for sharing the pic! I am so glad I got it now, can't wait for it to get here. btw love your belt! It goes so well with the coat!


----------



## harlem_cutie

FaireDuShopping said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I was hoping you could help me with the sizing of the Viv metallic flats. I read through the old posts and see it is recommended to size up 1/2 size. However, I'm wondering how accurate their size chart conversions are. I wear a 40.5 in Chanel/Lanvin/Repetto ballerinas and usually size up to 41 for patent. In that case, is it true the 10 would be okay for me? I'm wondering if anyone can compare between J. Crew and any of those brands. It would be a big help and much appreciated!! I always thought I was a US 10 without sizing up, so that's why I'm not really sure. There is no 10.5 available, only 10 or 11. Thanks in advance.



I wear a 40.5 in YSL and Prada and 41 in most CLs and I took a 10 in the Viv flats. I am a 9.5 in CeCe flats and all other J Crew shoes.

@jenny lauren. Gorgeous! You and the coat


----------



## FaireDuShopping

harlem_cutie said:


> I wear a 40.5 in YSL and Prada and 41 in most CLs and I took a 10 in the Viv flats. I am a 9.5 in CeCe flats and all other J Crew shoes.
> 
> @jenny lauren. Gorgeous! You and the coat



Thanks so much harlem_cutie!!  I'm going to order the 10, as most of my CLs are also 41.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

JCinwrppingppr said:


> Wow that vibrant fuschia is just stunning. I hope they bring back that color next fall because I think I've reached my spending limit for this season!!!



I agree, the colour is just so pretty in person.  Hopefully you can get your hands on one next year! 



MichelleAntonia said:


> looks a lot like the Bow Coat, I just HAD to have that one!



I LOVE the bow coat too!  It's so adorable!!  I actually debated between both but ended up choosing this one because the price was so right!



curlsjang said:


> That is so cute, thanks for sharing the pic! I am so glad I got it now, can't wait for it to get here. btw love your belt! It goes so well with the coat!



Yay, I bet you'll absolutely love it when you receive it!  Thanks so much!!



harlem_cutie said:


> @jenny lauren. Gorgeous! You and the coat



You are just too sweet.  Thank you so very much!


----------



## PinkTruffle

Jenny Lauren said:


> Here's the double cloth symphony coat in vibrant fuchsia.  The colour is actually more vibrant and deep pink in person.  I just love this coat so much that I bought it in Emerald also.



Love this coat so much!  I got it in this color and the Dublin Green.


----------



## nekostar0412

Has anyone tried on the Tortoise and Brass Link necklace or bracelet?  I tried on the bracelet yesterday and almost cried when I had to put it down I do not like paying FP (or nearly FP with student discount), especially when there so much stuff on sale 



Jenny Lauren said:


> Here's the double cloth symphony coat in vibrant fuchsia.  The colour is actually more vibrant and deep pink in person.  I just love this coat so much that I bought it in Emerald also.


LOVE the styling of the sparkly belt with the coat and neutral pumps.  V. cute.


----------



## authenticplease

finer_woman said:
			
		

> Today, all jcrew except the shoes are nine west. Crappy little hotel mirror.



I love all of the green....the Capri pants look really nice with your pumps.  So stunning!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I asked a district manager about the stacking issues some of you may be having. She said, it's not up to the store managers to say 'yes or no'. If you get a 'no', ask for the managers or SA's name that wouldn't allow it or get the store number if you don't want to get specific , send an email with that info including day of incident to j crew and it will be dealt with.  The policy is to allow stacking with student discounts. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## StylishFarmer

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> Here's the double cloth symphony coat in vibrant fuchsia.  The colour is actually more vibrant and deep pink in person.  I just love this coat so much that I bought it in Emerald also.



I bought this coat too but mine is in the red. Love it! Too hot to wear, as its summer here.

Was thinking of buying the funnel coat. Anyone hot Amy thoughts or mod pics?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

DC-Cutie said:


> I asked a district manager about the stacking issues some of you may be having. She said, it's not up to the store managers to say 'yes or no'. If you get a 'no', ask for the managers or SA's name that wouldn't allow it or get the store number if you don't want to get specific , send an email with that info including day of incident to j crew and it will be dealt with.  The policy is to allow stacking with student discounts.
> 
> Hope this helps.



Thank you for this! I've come across a few SAs who straight up told me they can't combine student with any other promotion. I guess I'll know for next time.


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> I asked a district manager about the stacking issues some of you may be having. She said, it's not up to the store managers to say 'yes or no'. If you get a 'no', ask for the managers or SA's name that wouldn't allow it or get the store number if you don't want to get specific , send an email with that info including day of incident to j crew and it will be dealt with.  The policy is to allow stacking with student discounts.
> 
> Hope this helps.



Thanks dccutie. Will def send an email to j.crew hq about my experience with the soho location.


----------



## gmo

Just a heads up, my store (Copley in Boston) was having 40% off all sale items. I couldn't help but grab a pair of Cece flats in neon azalea at the price of $25 after stacking my student discount on top of it all!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Any idea if it will go to 50% this weekend?


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

In the time I went to my bedroom to get my credit card, the item I had in my Factory shopping cart went out of stock!!! So annoyed. It was the Factory Skirted Dresscoat in viridian green..I've been obsessed with the color and everytime I go to buy it its either not in my size or sold out. Hoping for it to pop up again!


----------



## Seng

Jcrew Philly has an extra 50% off sale! But super picked over.


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

J.crew at tysons corner galleria in mclean, VA also has 50% off sale. If you are a big girl (size 12, 14 or XL, XXL or whatever) there is PLENTY left in your size - excursion puffer vests, Jules dress, and TONS of coats (Lady day coat in hot pink anyone?). No such luck the skinny gals, I hardly saw anything in a 0 or a 2. I did manage to snag an excursion vest, printed bennet chinos and a colorblock boy shirt.


----------



## calipsych

Can anyone comment on how the TOOTHPICK JEAN IN GARMENT-DYED TWILL and the MATCHSTICK JEAN IN GARMENT-DYED DENIM are sized? I generally wear a 25 in sevens and 26 in citizens etc. but I have not tried these on from Jcrew and I wanted to order a pair of each online in cute colors on sale. however, they are final sale, so I thought I would ask for an opinion before "guessing" about my size. Any info you ladies could provide on either of these would be greatly appreciated. Thanks very much!!


----------



## MAGJES

I just found this thread and had no idea there were other J.Crew aholics around! 

I've always worn a 0 in their coats and have a large selection of older ones. The only ones I've purchased this fall were 2 Boulevard Trench coats and they fit me great.....probably because of the belt.  I ordered a lady day and Metro this past week in a O and they are HUGE!  What's going on with their sizing?  Of course they are non returnable.   
With sweaters - Before J.Crew came out with the XXS I always wore the XS - now it depends on the style and fabric if I need to go with an XXS or XS. This makes it difficult to order online.  
Another example of weird sizing IMO - the Tippi in Merino Wool XXS is equivalent to the Cashmere XS.


----------



## InTheDesert

MichelleAntonia said:


> Thank you for this! I've come across a few SAs who straight up told me they can't combine student with any other promotion. I guess I'll know for next time.



For instance, today we got an email stating that the 50% off markdowns CAN be combined with student/teacher discounts. Sometimes though, we do get emails that state that we CANNOT combine.


----------



## smiley13tree

calipsych said:


> Can anyone comment on how the TOOTHPICK JEAN IN GARMENT-DYED TWILL and the MATCHSTICK JEAN IN GARMENT-DYED DENIM are sized? I generally wear a 25 in sevens and 26 in citizens etc. but I have not tried these on from Jcrew and I wanted to order a pair of each online in cute colors on sale. however, they are final sale, so I thought I would ask for an opinion before "guessing" about my size. Any info you ladies could provide on either of these would be greatly appreciated. Thanks very much!!



I think a 25 will fit you for both since I also wear a 25 in sevens. However, I found the fit to be quite weird in the twill pants. It was really high rise for me. And the denim was skinny through the knee but widened slightly at the ankle. I wasn't a fan of the look on me.

Also, I always think it's risky to buy pants, especially with J. Crew's sizing, final sale and online. Good luck!


----------



## jordanjordan

calipsych said:


> Can anyone comment on how the TOOTHPICK JEAN IN GARMENT-DYED TWILL and the MATCHSTICK JEAN IN GARMENT-DYED DENIM are sized? I generally wear a 25 in sevens and 26 in citizens etc. but I have not tried these on from Jcrew and I wanted to order a pair of each online in cute colors on sale. however, they are final sale, so I thought I would ask for an opinion before "guessing" about my size. Any info you ladies could provide on either of these would be greatly appreciated. Thanks very much!!



I would get the 26.  I am 24-25 in 7 and 25 in Citizens and I need the garment-dyed in 26.  They run very small in the thigh and hip area.


----------



## calipsych

Thanks ladies for the responses! Hummm..since it looks like sizing may be pretty subjective on these I think I will skip it. They are a good deal, but I hate ending up with final sale items that totally don't fit. Oh well!! Thanks anyways. I picked up a couple more of the merino cardigans that I love at a great price at least...


----------



## saira1214

The yellow print dress in the new collection is already sold out!


----------



## MAGJES

saira1214 said:


> The yellow print dress in the new collection is already sold out!



I noticed that it was sold out online was surprised when I saw every size available at my local J.Crew store today.


----------



## saira1214

MAGJES said:


> I noticed that it was sold out online was surprised when I saw every size available at my local J.Crew store today.



Ahh, good call, I will check the store.  Did you try it on? If it is anything like the Jules dress, I won't be able to wear it.

ETA: yep, just saw that it is the Jules dress. Boo.


----------



## MAGJES

saira1214 said:


> Ahh, good call, I will check the store.  Did you try it on? If it is anything like the Jules dress, I won't be able to wear it.
> 
> ETA: yep, just saw that it is the Jules dress. Boo.



Yeah.  I like the style on others but it always looks too short on me.


----------



## chelle232

Anyone's store in NJ still have a pretty decent sale section?


----------



## friday13bride

chelle232 said:
			
		

> Anyone's store in NJ still have a pretty decent sale section?



The JCrew at the Grove in Shrewsbury still had a nice sale selection (I was there on Friday so who knows after the weekend)


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Any Bay Area girls know if the sale sections are still worth looking at after this weekend?


----------



## pavilion

40% off online (GET40) and in stores according to an email I got this morning.  Picked up a pair of tall khaki Minnies.


----------



## calipsych

pavilion said:


> 40% off online (GET40) and in stores according to an email I got this morning.  Picked up a pair of tall khaki Minnies.



Is anyone else having trouble getting this promo to work online? It doesn't show a discount when added...


----------



## pavilion

calipsych said:


> Is anyone else having trouble getting this promo to work online? It doesn't show a discount when added...



Sorry I forgot to specify that it is only on sale merchandise as stated on the website. Apparently in store has 50% off of sale, not the 40% the website states.


----------



## calipsych

pavilion said:


> Sorry I forgot to specify that it is only on sale merchandise as stated on the website. Apparently in store has 50% off of sale, not the 40% the website states.



Yeah, for some reason for me it is not taking any discount off of the sale stuff I have in my cart online...strange...too bad, I don't think I can make it to a store today..


----------



## MAGJES

J.Crew Coat from a past season. I love to wear it with a bright bag.


----------



## curlsjang

MAGJES said:


> J.Crew Coat from a past season. I love to wear it with a bright bag.



What a gorgeous coat!! I bought two coats from this season already and there are still a few more I would love to have. Their coats are so classic and timeless I know they will last for a bit. I heard that because Malia ***** wore the Lady Day Coat to the Inauguration today, they went back to full price.


----------



## MAGJES

curlsjang said:


> What a gorgeous coat!! I bought two coats from this season already and there are still a few more I would love to have. Their coats are so classic and timeless I know they will last for a bit. I heard that because Malia ***** wore the Lady Day Coat to the Inauguration today, they went back to full price.



Really?!?! WOw.  I have an Off White Lady Day that I ordered last week on sale that I need to return because it's too big!  
I ended up ordering the same color in the MEtro style in the 00.  It's a much better fit.


----------



## firstaid

Ok I guess I am an official JCrewaholic because I idenfied Malia's coat as a lady day coat today. Lol but I have a question only other Jcrewaholics can answer, was she wearing a blue tippi sweater during the parade? Here is a link to the photos. Malia blue sweater. I am not sure. Can I say I am strangely excited by this,because I might have the same color. Lolololol


----------



## MAGJES

firstaid said:


> Ok I guess I am an official JCrewaholic because I idenfied Malia's coat as a lady day coat today. Lol but I have a question only other Jcrewaholics can answer, was she wearing a blue tippi sweater during the parade? Here is a link to the photos. Malia blue sweater. I am not sure. Can I say I am strangely excited by this,because I might have the same color. Lolololol



I honestly think that she's wearing this dress.  It doesn't look like a sweater to me.  Look at the seam on the shoulder - it's just like the dress and it comes in that color (I have this dress in that color  !)
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/dresses/Day/PRDOVR~47465/47465.jsp


----------



## dusty paws

MichelleAntonia said:


> Any Bay Area girls know if the sale sections are still worth looking at after this weekend?



Sf center is way picked over.

Does anyone have the collection tweed blazer with rhinestones? Have one on hold in my size and it will come to about 105 :0


----------



## firstaid

MAGJES said:


> I honestly think that she's wearing this dress.  It doesn't look like a sweater to me.  Look at the seam on the shoulder - it's just like the dress and it comes in that color (I have this dress in that color  !)
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/dresses/Day/PRDOVR~47465/47465.jsp



Wow, you are right, I bet that dress is gorgeous on you. Thanks for the info.


----------



## GelTea

MichelleAntonia said:


> Any Bay Area girls know if the sale sections are still worth looking at after this weekend?



Stonestown also picked over for sizes 0-8, casual pants lower than 29. No shoes and only a handful of accessories. My DH got a pair of men's PJ pants for $10 though!


----------



## Sassys

'We won't do reruns, out of respect for the First Family': Jenna Lyons on why J. Crew refuses to cash in on inaugural outfits


After Michelle ***** stepped out in Jason Wu for a second time at last night's Inaugural ball, his website crashed from millions of curious new customers.

But those searching J.Crew&#8217;s website for the First Lady's stand out accessories, or Malia's plum coat, from earlier on in the day needn't bother, explained the company&#8217;s creative director, Jenna Lyons.

The 48-year-old told Today: 'Obviously people want to have a part of what she's wearing, but most often she's purchased it from previous seasons, or has pulled it out of her closet, so it's not available. We won't [rerun these items], just out of respect for the First family.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...ral-outfits-We-wont-reruns.html#ixzz2IjGBUaYU


----------



## renza

^I don't understand how not re-releasing the items they wore shows "respect" for the Obamas? What an odd statement.


----------



## MJDaisy

renza said:


> ^I don't understand how not re-releasing the items they wore shows "respect" for the Obamas? What an odd statement.



me either??


----------



## renza

MJDaisy said:


> me either??


I'm not thinking maybe she means they wouldn't profit directly from the increased demand? But I imagine every time they wear J.Crew it helps the brand anyway, so what's the difference?


----------



## smiley13tree

renza said:


> I'm not thinking maybe she means they wouldn't profit directly from the increased demand? But I imagine every time they wear J.Crew it helps the brand anyway, so what's the difference?



Yeah, I'm thinking J. Crew won't try to "use" the First family wearing their clothes as some sort of marketing tool to sell their product.


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

renza said:
			
		

> ^I don't understand how not re-releasing the items they wore shows "respect" for the Obamas? What an odd statement.



I think they mean that if the item she wore was a past season item or custom made, they wont release that item to general public again. I mean malias lady day coat is still available for purchase, but other items may not be. I know michele has worn altered j.crew pieces before.


----------



## foxycleopatra

I wish JCrew released the Metro Coat in that gorgeous "fresh plum" color Malia ***** wore (in the Lady Day).  Did any other coat styles come in "fresh plum"?  And it really sucks that ALL the Lady Day coats went back to full-price thanks to the inauguration.  IIRC just about all the colors in the Lady Day were marked down significantly as part of the ongoing sale, and then it's all full-price now.  Ugh.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^back to full price? So much for not profiting from the inauguration LOL


----------



## MichelleAntonia

dusty paws said:


> Sf center is way picked over.
> 
> *Does anyone have the collection tweed blazer with rhinestones? Have one on hold in my size and it will come to about 105 *:0



I saw that one you have on hold! I was admiring it, but it's out my price range. I hope you get it!


----------



## phiphi

dusty paws said:


> Sf center is way picked over.
> 
> Does anyone have the collection tweed blazer with rhinestones? Have one on hold in my size and it will come to about 105 :0



omigosh! i'd get it for that price! LOL. hope you did *dusty paws*!


----------



## dusty paws

MichelleAntonia said:


> I saw that one you have on hold! I was admiring it, but it's out my price range. I hope you get it!



Guilty as charged.... Lol!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^I got a bunch of stuff the past few days too. Sweater, skirts, a bubble necklace, a link bracelet. I honestly have never seen sale go to 50% extra, let alone when there's still so much stock left. On top of that, they've been letting me stack my student.. so I'm getting like 60% off the sale price!


----------



## Alice1979

My first post here 

The sequin bow cardigan arrived last night. I'm in love


----------



## phiphi

MichelleAntonia said:


> ^I got a bunch of stuff the past few days too. Sweater, skirts, a bubble necklace, a link bracelet. I honestly have never seen sale go to 50% extra, let alone when there's still so much stock left. On top of that, they've been letting me stack my student.. so I'm getting like 60% off the sale price!



that's such a great haul (and discount!!) congrats!!



Alice1979 said:


> My first post here
> 
> The sequin bow cardigan arrived last night. I'm in love
> 
> View attachment 2035367
> 
> 
> View attachment 2035368



yay!! welcome! you look fantastic in this! what a great cardi!


----------



## dusty paws

MichelleAntonia said:


> ^I got a bunch of stuff the past few days too. Sweater, skirts, a bubble necklace, a link bracelet. I honestly have never seen sale go to 50% extra, let alone when there's still so much stock left. On top of that, they've been letting me stack my student.. so I'm getting like 60% off the sale price!



hmm, if i take continuing education classes for my career i wonder if that counts as a student... 
but that's amazing they let you stack!


----------



## Mininana

vhdos said:


> Update: My yellow peacoat arrived today and as I suspected, the size 0 is a perfect fit  The yellow color is quite a bit brighter than I thought it would be.  I've got to get my DD to ballet and I will try to post pics later tonight.



hi!! did you post pics of the coat? We are similar sizes and was wondering if you can wear a sweater underneath? only the 00p is available and I don't know what to do?

Please help everyone I want a majesty coat in pink. I'm 5.2" roughly 110lbs and my bust size is 33 inches


thanks!!!


----------



## renza

dusty paws said:


> hmm, if i take continuing education classes for my career i wonder if that counts as a student...
> but that's amazing they let you stack!


If you have a student ID card then it counts!


----------



## pavilion

Alice1979 said:


> My first post here
> 
> The sequin bow cardigan arrived last night. I'm in love



That is so pretty!


----------



## nekostar0412

MichelleAntonia said:


> ^back to full price? So much for not profiting from the inauguration LOL


My thoughts exactly.  In response, I went and bought a 2011 Lady Day from ebay.



Alice1979 said:


> My first post here
> 
> The sequin bow cardigan arrived last night. I'm in love
> 
> View attachment 2035367
> 
> 
> View attachment 2035368


Very cute!  Oh J.Crew and bows...can't resist.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

As of yesterday, Corte Madera (Nor Cal) still had the dress Malia (I think) wore to the inauguration. The royal blue one with the little bit of ruching in on the shoulder seam. I don't know which sizes, but there were two or three. Nothing like 0, but not like 12 either. Might be a long shot, but if you're interested, try contacting that store. The manager and SAs there are great.


----------



## Mininana

jordanjordan said:


> Also, any reviews of the Majesty Peacoat?  I just pulled my old pea coat out of the closet and it is too short on me.  The Majesty is at least 2 inches longer so I want to try that out.  TTS?  Has anyone seen either of the grays in real life?  I am leaning towards the lighter but not sure.



Jordan! what are your measurements roughly? I have a 33" bust and I'm still wondering if I should get the majesty peacoat in 00p or 0p? Thanks!!!


height and weight 5.2" and roughly 110lbs. Premium denim size 24/25


----------



## spylove22

Is the metro coat with thinsulate very warm or just ok? and is it flattering?


----------



## Alice1979

phiphi said:


> yay!! welcome! you look fantastic in this! what a great cardi!





pavilion said:


> That is so pretty!





nekostar0412 said:


> Very cute!  Oh J.Crew and bows...can't resist.



Thank you *phiphi*, *pavilion*, and *nekostar*! I got so many compliments yesterday for wearing it.


----------



## Alice1979

renza said:


> If you have a student ID card then it counts!



Not only a student ID, the J crew I shop at in Houston also asks me for a valid university email address for the student discount.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Alice1979 said:


> Not only a student ID, the J crew I shop at in Houston also asks me for a valid university email address for the student discount.



Yeah,  my SA called me last night and mentioned this was a new change.


----------



## smiley13tree

DC-Cutie said:


> Yeah,  my SA called me last night and mentioned this was a new change.



Wow! I wonder how they would know if it is a working email or not!


----------



## yellow08

Alice1979 said:


> Not only a student ID, the J crew I shop at in Houston also asks me for a valid university email address for the student discount.



This isn't new, my JC always ask for my email address. Even the gals that know me, ask me.


----------



## yellow08

smiley13tree said:


> Wow! I wonder how they would know if it is a working email or not!



They don't. When you give it to them its just signs you for JC emails, tis all...


----------



## yellow08

I'm excited I was able to score the collection photo floral print cafe capri's during the extra 40% off for $131.99 from $595
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/pants/cafecapri/PRDOVR~98334/98334.jsp


----------



## renza

yellow08 said:


> They don't. When you give it to them its just signs you for JC emails, tis all...


Ugh, I don't want shopping emails sent to my university address. Can you request that they not send promotional email or is it a new requirement to get the student discount?


----------



## yellow08

renza said:


> Ugh, I don't want shopping emails sent to my university address. Can you request that they not send promotional email or is it a new requirement to get the student discount?



It's not a new requirement, I've been using my old college ID for a while (couple years). I suggest just making up an email if you don't want them to send you emails. Or you could double check with the SA to see if you can opt-out.


----------



## choozen1ne

spylove22 said:


> Is the metro coat with thinsulate very warm or just ok? and is it flattering?


I have last years version and it very warm , I have 2 J Crew without Thinsulate and I can feel the wind blow through them a lot more than the others I have with the Thinsulate 
And It's a very flattering shape , It doesn't have a defined waste so it fits most shapes pretty well. 
Hope this helps


----------



## StylishFarmer

spylove22 said:
			
		

> Is the metro coat with thinsulate very warm or just ok? and is it flattering?



Where are you? I'm in Australia and perfect for my winter. It is very flattering on. Quite streamline. So nice on me, I managed to grab a second one in the same colour as Malia. The colour looks great with my skn tone.


----------



## plumaplomb

OK just got back from the store.  I am in love with the Tartine Satchel (it is so Celine!!) and those Janey flats with the block heel.  Do you think the Janey flats are too trendy?  I can see them looking dated in just a couple seasons.  But for some reason I think they are so cute.


----------



## spylove22

choozen1ne said:


> I have last years version and it very warm , I have 2 J Crew without Thinsulate and I can feel the wind blow through them a lot more than the others I have with the Thinsulate
> And It's a very flattering shape , It doesn't have a defined waste so it fits most shapes pretty well.
> Hope this helps



 thanks, I ordered the black one today!


----------



## spylove22

StylishFarmer said:


> Where are you? I'm in Australia and perfect for my winter. It is very flattering on. Quite streamline. So nice on me, I managed to grab a second one in the same colour as Malia. The colour looks great with my skn tone.




I love that plum color you got! I can't wait to get mine (in black)!


----------



## DC-Cutie

smiley13tree said:


> Wow! I wonder how they would know if it is a working email or not!



Not sure.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

plumaplomb said:


> OK just got back from the store.  I am in love with the Tartine Satchel (it is so Celine!!) and those Janey flats with the block heel.  Do you think the Janey flats are too trendy?  I can see them looking dated in just a couple seasons.  But for some reason I think they are so cute.



I have the Janey flats in the neon orange color. I do agree with the gold heel they are a bit trendy...very 80's which is big right now. I think if you can get them for a good price they're a nice shoe to have.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Here is my total J. Crew outfit featuring the la parisienne sweater and a wool skirt that I picked up during the extra 50% off sale for $21. The clutch is the Vero clutch from the factory outlet.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Somebody returned a metro double cloth coat, the bright red/orange and I picked it up for $49 after discounts!!  Best deal ever!


----------



## renza

plumaplomb said:


> OK just got back from the store.  I am in love with the Tartine Satchel (it is so Celine!!) and those Janey flats with the block heel.  Do you think the Janey flats are too trendy?  I can see them looking dated in just a couple seasons.  But for some reason I think they are so cute.


If you want a cheaper option, you could try the Me Too Darcie flat. I have them in the black pony, and the silver heel is slightly more subdued than the Janey's.
http://piperlime.gap.com/browse/pro...000000&kwid=1&ap=7&sem=true&pcrid=25250483370


----------



## Shoegal37

I love J crew, and now that Michelle ***** has made everyone see what we see, I treasure my pieces even more. I just picked up some sweaters and belts with the 40% additional discount they are having on their sale items.


----------



## Shoegal37

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is my total J. Crew outfit featuring the la parisienne sweater and a wool skirt that I picked up during the extra 50% off sale for $21. The clutch is the Vero clutch from the factory outlet.



I love your outfit!


----------



## StylishFarmer

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> Somebody returned a metro double cloth coat, the bright red/orange and I picked it up for $49 after discounts!!  Best deal ever!



Lucky ducky lucky you!!


----------



## MAGJES

spylove22 said:


> Is the metro coat with thinsulate very warm or just ok? and is it flattering?



I had to size down in the Metro Coat. I found it to fit bigger than my other J.Crew coats in the same size.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is my total J. Crew outfit featuring the la parisienne sweater and a wool skirt that I picked up during the extra 50% off sale for $21. The clutch is the Vero clutch from the factory outlet.



I recently bought those two items! Love it


----------



## yellow08

DC-Cutie said:


> Somebody returned a metro double cloth coat, the bright red/orange and I picked it up for $49 after discounts!!  Best deal ever!



Now, that's a deal!!


----------



## spylove22

DC-Cutie said:


> Somebody returned a metro double cloth coat, the bright red/orange and I picked it up for $49 after discounts!!  Best deal ever!




WOW!!!That is so amazing, enjoy!!


----------



## spylove22

I also picked up the circle necklace albeit full price, it's so bling!


----------



## phiphi

DC-Cutie said:


> Somebody returned a metro double cloth coat, the bright red/orange and I picked it up for $49 after discounts!!  Best deal ever!



SCORE!


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

Lucky you DC-Cute!! You will have to show us your collection of j.crew coats now  I love reading your posts of your hauls! 

I myself snagged that Factory dress coat I was lusting over! Sorry I know Factory items may not be as popular on this thread but I'm very happy. Where I went to college, we didn't have a regular J.crew, only the outlet so for 4 years I shopped there and never noticed a difference in quality. In fact the real J.crew sometimes overwhelms me because everything is always so expensive haha. 

Can't remember if I posted this yet, but I managed to score a hot pink excursion vest and the leopard print cafe capris last week at the reg J.Crew too  Excited to wear the vest.


----------



## saira1214

DC-Cutie said:


> Somebody returned a metro double cloth coat, the bright red/orange and I picked it up for $49 after discounts!!  Best deal ever!



Super huge deal. Congrats!!


----------



## firstaid

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is my total J. Crew outfit featuring the la parisienne sweater and a wool skirt that I picked up during the extra 50% off sale for $21. The clutch is the Vero clutch from the factory outlet.



I loooove your blog so much. You have a great sense of style. I love that Carousel shirt from Anthropologie. May I ask how tall you are? Just wondering.


----------



## J_L33

Isn't it extra 50% off in stores?


I just bought these babies for $65:


----------



## J_L33

Does anyone know how I can get the student discount over the phone?


----------



## momhappy

My latest J Crew obsession is the Martina Wedges.  I have purchased two pairs on sale so far (the bright green and the bright blue).  I have also gotten a couple of blazers in the sale and I ordered a striped peplum top, which is going back because it's too big.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

firstaid said:


> I loooove your blog so much. You have a great sense of style. I love that Carousel shirt from Anthropologie. May I ask how tall you are? Just wondering.



Thank you so much firstaid! I appreciate you checking out my blog. I am about 5' 9" tall. 



DC-Cutie said:


> Somebody returned a metro double cloth coat, the bright red/orange and I picked it up for $49 after discounts!!  Best deal ever!



Wow! That is such a deal. Lucky you! 



Shoegal37 said:


> I love your outfit!



Thanks Shoegal!



MichelleAntonia said:


> I recently bought those two items! Love it



You have great taste!


----------



## yellow08

J_L33 said:


> Does anyone know how I can get the student discount over the phone?


Only if you order from the in-store red phone. The SA will verify that you have your student ID when he/she makes the call.


----------



## MJDaisy

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is my total J. Crew outfit featuring the la parisienne sweater and a wool skirt that I picked up during the extra 50% off sale for $21. The clutch is the Vero clutch from the factory outlet.



i love that clutch


----------



## phiphi

J_L33 said:


> Isn't it extra 50% off in stores?
> 
> I just bought these babies for $65:



i'm loving all the great deals everyone has posted!



hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is my total J. Crew outfit featuring the la parisienne sweater and a wool skirt that I picked up during the extra 50% off sale for $21. The clutch is the Vero clutch from the factory outlet.



this is one of the best graphic sweaters!


----------



## phiphi

head to toe j. crew outfit.


----------



## spylove22

phiphi said:


> head to toe j. Crew outfit.



love it


----------



## Trayler

phiphi said:


> head to toe j. crew outfit.



I love everything...especially your blazer.


----------



## Dukeprincess

phiphi said:


> head to toe j. crew outfit.



  Send to the USA, please and thank you.


----------



## MAGJES

Boyfriend sweater and my favorite pants - the Minnie .
_(I really need a better mirror!)_


----------



## spylove22

I ordered the schoolboy blazer in modern red, so bright! what do you think?


----------



## GelTea

spylove22 said:


> I ordered the schoolboy blazer in modern red, so bright! what do you think?



I have the cafe capris in modern red, they are SUPER bright, and the color is very orangey. But they've also been more versatile that I've thought they would be...I've worn them with a J.Crew Talitha blouse that has bits of orangey red, a leopard print top, a black and white floral blouse, a charcoal gray cashmere sweater. 

The schoolboy is a very fun cut, a nice balance of fitted and relaxed...I really wanted it in deep grape, but held out too long and it sold out. Now trolling blogs and the 'bay.


----------



## spylove22

GelTea said:


> I have the cafe capris in modern red, they are SUPER bright, and the color is very orangey. But they've also been more versatile that I've thought they would be...I've worn them with a J.Crew Talitha blouse that has bits of orangey red, a leopard print top, a black and white floral blouse, a charcoal gray cashmere sweater.
> 
> The schoolboy is a very fun cut, a nice balance of fitted and relaxed...I really wanted it in deep grape, but held out too long and it sold out. Now trolling blogs and the 'bay.



I saw one size in petites in deep grape available for a short time today and I almost got but it sold out, it was a really pretty color though. I guess I'll wear my blazer with jeans or black pants, I never wear bright bright colors or even red for that matter, so it's gonna be interesting!


----------



## MAGJES

spylove22 said:


> I ordered the schoolboy blazer in modern red, so bright! what do you think?



I have the schoolboy blazer in modern red. I wore it this weekend to a wedding expo and received several compliments. I agree -  It does look reddish/orange. I wore it with a Royal Blue Blythe Blouse. Bold Combination.


----------



## nekostar0412

phiphi said:


> head to toe j. crew outfit.


Looking great! I tried on the No.2 Pencil Skirts from this season (my first time ever), and didn't find it all that flattering on me. Your mustard colored skirt is making me want to give them another shot.


----------



## spylove22

MAGJES said:


> Boyfriend sweater and my favorite pants - the Minnie .
> _(I really need a better mirror!)_



very chic!


----------



## nekostar0412

spylove22 said:


> I ordered the schoolboy blazer in modern red, so bright! what do you think?


I have this blazer in Modern Red, Festival Blue (currently wearing today), and the Deep Grape.  I love bright colors and the red is definitely an orange/red that looks fantastic with "warm" skin tones.  I do find that the purple seems to be the most versatile to my personal style, but I'm working on wearing the red and blue more so I made use of all three!


----------



## spylove22

hellokatiegirl said:


> I have the Janey flats in the neon orange color. I do agree with the gold heel they are a bit trendy...very 80's which is big right now. I think if you can get them for a good price they're a nice shoe to have.



 I really like your blog, I only wish it was hot here like in Cali!


----------



## spylove22

nekostar0412 said:


> I have this blazer in Modern Red, Festival Blue (currently wearing today), and the Deep Grape.  I love bright colors and the red is definitely an orange/red that looks fantastic with "warm" skin tones.  I do find that the purple seems to be the most versatile to my personal style, but I'm working on wearing the red and blue more so I made use of all three!



 I'm glad to hear that the color is flattering with warm skin tones, can you believe I just bought the deep grape color when it popped up online, I get into these jcrew phases...


----------



## phiphi

spylove22 said:


> love it



thank you so much!! 



Trayler said:


> I love everything...especially your blazer.



thank you trayler!! 



Dukeprincess said:


> Send to the USA, please and thank you.



will do!! 



MAGJES said:


> Boyfriend sweater and my favorite pants - the Minnie .
> _(I really need a better mirror!)_



super cute!!



spylove22 said:


> I ordered the schoolboy blazer in modern red, so bright! what do you think?



i haven't seen it IRL but you can't go wrong with a red blazer - a classic piece! 



nekostar0412 said:


> Looking great! I tried on the No.2 Pencil Skirts from this season (my first time ever), and didn't find it all that flattering on me. Your mustard colored skirt is making me want to give them another shot.



aw you are so sweet nekostar - thank you!!


----------



## StylishFarmer

MAGJES said:
			
		

> Boyfriend sweater and my favorite pants - the Minnie .
> (I really need a better mirror!)



You look fantastic! What a beautiful figure you have


----------



## plumaplomb

renza said:


> If you want a cheaper option, you could try the Me Too Darcie flat. I have them in the black pony, and the silver heel is slightly more subdued than the Janey's.
> http://piperlime.gap.com/browse/pro...000000&kwid=1&ap=7&sem=true&pcrid=25250483370



Wow!  Thanks - these are such a great price relative to the Janeys...and I can see the darker color working better with my wardrobe.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

spylove22 said:


> I really like your blog, I only wish it was hot here like in Cali!



Thanks for checking out my blog spylove. Hopefully you'll get warmer weather soon!  



MAGJES said:


> Boyfriend sweater and my favorite pants - the Minnie .
> _(I really need a better mirror!)_



The boyfriend sweater looks great on you, as do the minnies!



phiphi said:


> i'm loving all the great deals everyone has posted!
> 
> 
> 
> this is one of the best graphic sweaters!



Thanks phiphi! 



phiphi said:


> head to toe j. crew outfit.



I love this blazer with the skirt and the leopard pumps. Great combination!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I'd love to get an opinion

I usually wear xs in most sweaters, I'm considering a xxs in a cashmere v neck because it's SUCH a good price... do any of you xs ladies ever float a xxs? Does it stretch out, or is it too risky? The cardigan in xxs is ok because it has a little wiggle room with buttons and all, but a v neck is what it is. Thoughts?


----------



## DC-Cutie

MichelleAntonia said:


> I'd love to get an opinion
> 
> I usually wear xs in most sweaters, I'm considering a xxs in a cashmere v neck because it's SUCH a good price... do any of you xs ladies ever float a xxs? Does it stretch out, or is it too risky? The cardigan in xxs is ok because it has a little wiggle room with buttons and all, but a v neck is what it is. Thoughts?



Can't offer any advice on sizing, but as an FYI the quality of J Crew's cashmere has gone down greatly.


----------



## luvmy3girls

does anyone know how the Saint James tees run? Is it better to get the unisex one or the womens? thanks


----------



## gmo

luvmy3girls said:


> does anyone know how the Saint James tees run? Is it better to get the unisex one or the womens? thanks



I have a few of the Galathée tees. I am teeter between sizes S and M. I took these in S and they fit how I wanted them too, which is a bit loose.


----------



## tomz_grl

Got the new catalogue yesterday... I may need a second job! I love most of it, but I have a hard time paying their prices.


----------



## phiphi

MichelleAntonia said:


> I'd love to get an opinion
> 
> I usually wear xs in most sweaters, I'm considering a xxs in a cashmere v neck because it's SUCH a good price... do any of you xs ladies ever float a xxs? Does it stretch out, or is it too risky? The cardigan in xxs is ok because it has a little wiggle room with buttons and all, but a v neck is what it is. Thoughts?



i'd be worried about the sleeves being too tight going down a size. hth!


----------



## MAGJES

MichelleAntonia said:


> I'd love to get an opinion
> 
> I usually wear xs in most sweaters, I'm considering a xxs in a cashmere v neck because it's SUCH a good price... do any of you xs ladies ever float a xxs? Does it stretch out, or is it too risky? The cardigan in xxs is ok because it has a little wiggle room with buttons and all, but a v neck is what it is. Thoughts?



Every time I go into J.Crew I try on XS and XXS Sweaters! I can never decide what I wear. XS are a little big on me but I find the sleeves on the XXS to be too tight at the cuff and the forearm.  You might be OK with an XXS if you do not plan to wear a shirt underneath the sweater. I always buy the XS so that I do have the option even though the XS is not a nice form fit for me when I wear it alone.


----------



## Shopmore

tomz_grl said:
			
		

> Got the new catalogue yesterday... I may need a second job! I love most of it, but I have a hard time paying their prices.



It is so nice to see the new catalog.  I say just wait a couple weeks or so because eventually it will go on sale.


----------



## ceeli

i'm probably late to the game since this item is sold out...but does anyone know where i can find the HERRINGBONE excursion vest in xxs. i haven't tried these on but i;ve read reviews that they run big.. i can only find the xs on ebay but for twice as much!! 

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/outerwear/puffer/PRDOVR~93111/93111.jsp


----------



## friday13bride

Shopmore said:


> It is so nice to see the new catalog.  I say just wait a couple weeks or so because eventually it will go on sale.



I refuse to buy anything JCrew full price! Eventually, everything makes its way to the sale rack... Finding my size is another story but I almost always get what I want on sale!


----------



## dopey

Been awhile since my last post, but here's an outfit shot of me wearing my Jcrew heather grey (?) tipi sweater and Jcrew pencil skirt. 

*pardon the background, using my SILs studio. Lol.


----------



## Sparklybags

dopey said:


> Been awhile since my last post, but here's an outfit shot of me wearing my Jcrew heather grey (?) tipi sweater and Jcrew pencil skirt.
> 
> *pardon the background, using my SILs studio. Lol.



I love this whole look!

Quick question for ladies that have the ponte/pixie pants! They say dry clean only but can I get away with hand washing them?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Looks great, *dopey*!


----------



## terps08

dopey said:


> Been awhile since my last post, but here's an outfit shot of me wearing my Jcrew heather grey (?) tipi sweater and Jcrew pencil skirt.
> 
> *pardon the background, using my SILs studio. Lol.



Love your look!


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

Anyone have the Miri midheel pumps? How comfortable are they? 

I used to own a pair of J.crew pumps from around 2008..they were SO incredibly comfortable. I wore them to death and eventually had to toss them out. Haven't bought J.Crew shoes again until last week (Everly pump). I was horrified to see how uncomfortable they were! they had absolutely no cushioning and were just so painful. Hoping the Miri are better...


----------



## dopey

Thank you terps08, MichelleAntonia and Sparklybags


----------



## dopey

Sparklybags said:


> I love this whole look!
> 
> Quick question for ladies that have the ponte/pixie pants! They say dry clean only but can I get away with hand washing them?


Hi Sparklybags, i dont have the pixie/ponte pants, but I've tried handwashing with Purell a Jcrew skirt lined with polyester fabric. The skirt itself was linen, so i couldnt sort of justify paying dry cleaning $ for cotton linen. Didnt do much rubbing. But the lining got ruined. It got splotches of color. Overall, it fits the same... Didn't shrink, so i still wear it. But whenever i see the lining, i still get annoyed. 

So maybe you should rethink when Jcrew tag says Dry Clean.


----------



## bijou

has anyone seen the *stadium cloth cocoon coat in heather stone in a size 2* at their jcrew?  my local jcrew had one and it got snatched up before i got there. 

thanks in advance for any leads!


----------



## firstaid

Can we talk about JCrew jewelry? What pieces do you guys have? Is the price worth it? Are they too big or gaudy? I would love to see pictures of your favorites.


----------



## DC-Cutie

firstaid said:


> Can we talk about JCrew jewelry? What pieces do you guys have? Is the price worth it? Are they too big or gaudy? I would love to see pictures of your favorites.



I'm a huge fan of their jewelry.  Most pieces I purchase on sale, but there are a few that I purchased at retail for fear of them selling out.  They've all held up really well and I think worth the money. 

Here are pics of some of my pieces (I posted these in '11). The collection has grown


----------



## hellokatiegirl

firstaid said:


> Can we talk about JCrew jewelry? What pieces do you guys have? Is the price worth it? Are they too big or gaudy? I would love to see pictures of your favorites.



I purchased a few of the smaller "statement" necklaces from J. Crew this year. For example the petals and pearls necklace and one other one this winter. I haven't taken pictures yet.

Anyway, I am sort of on the fence about these. On one hand I think the big statement necklaces are really cool, but I'm not sure if they are for me or if they are going to look dated soon. I wish they would go on sale, but it seems like many of them the sell out at full price. I'm contemplating buying some from the new spring line, but I don't know if I want to spend $150 for a necklace I'll only wear a few times.


----------



## yellow08

DC, I want to come play dress up in your closet 

I'm also a fan of JC jewelry especially necklaces. I personally don't think any of my necklaces look outdated if anything they look more unique as the years pass by. I can wear a necklace from a few years ago and get plenty of compliments and they've all held up fine. 

I normally get most of my pieces on sale but I will pay full price (minus student discount) for pieces I feel won't make it to sale.


----------



## firstaid

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm a huge fan of their jewelry.  Most pieces I purchase on sale, but there are a few that I purchased at retail for fear of them selling out.  They've all held up really well and I think worth the money.
> 
> Here are pics of some of my pieces (I posted these in '11). The collection has grown




Wow, thanks for the photos!! So pretty. You have soo many. I didn't even realize the jewelry could sell out. Sigh, I have my eye on a certain necklace, but I feel like it is too "blingy" for casual wear, but it is so beautiful.


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

Agreed! I love their jewelry too. It can be expensive but as we know, J.Crew always has sales and some sort of deals going on.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I LOVE their jewelry, but I definitely wait for it to go on sale. I recently got the light pink bubble necklace for >$40, a bunch of link bracelets, and the anchor necklace (which I paid full price, minus student discount, because I HAD to have). I'm still considering the anchor bracelet if it doesn't sell out...


----------



## hatbox

Just bought this one yesterday from the new line!! I never buy jcrew jewelry due to cost but I could not resist. In going to try wearing it over button up white or blue shirts.


----------



## firstaid

hatbox said:


> Just bought this one yesterday from the new line!! I never buy jcrew jewelry due to cost but I could not resist. In going to try wearing it over button up white or blue shirts.



Awww your cat is so cute. I love the necklace, so gorgeous.


----------



## PursePrincess24

Do u guys think the lattice necklace in the clear crystal will go on sale or is that a piece that stays reg price? I scored the lattice in the peach/orange color on major sale so I'm hesitant to get the clear one for full price.


----------



## MAGJES

firstaid said:


> Can we talk about JCrew jewelry? What pieces do you guys have? Is the price worth it? Are they too big or gaudy? I would love to see pictures of your favorites.



I have a ton of their jewelry especially bracelets. I think their style is fun. Quality is pretty good. I mostly order when they go on sale. The last 'sale" bracelet had stones floating around in the box when it arrived (I glued it back on!) - other than that they hold up well.


----------



## Lucy616

This isn't something I'd normally choose but I decided to get these shorts for my trip to Hawaii in 3 weeks.  I love butterflies and green and it turned out they fit great and are very comfortable. I typically only wear solids in general and I avoid shorts so these are quite a risk for me!


----------



## phiphi

hatbox said:


> Just bought this one yesterday from the new line!! I never buy jcrew jewelry due to cost but I could not resist. In going to try wearing it over button up white or blue shirts.



how adorable is your cat!! i love this necklace! congrats!



PursePrincess24 said:


> Do u guys think the lattice necklace in the clear crystal will go on sale or is that a piece that stays reg price? I scored the lattice in the peach/orange color on major sale so I'm hesitant to get the clear one for full price.



i am hesitant to tell you to wait for a sale if you love it. everything at j. crew does end up getting marked down at one point or another but would you regret missing out on it if you didn't get it now? i don't know if that helped! 



Lucy616 said:


> View attachment 2049705
> 
> 
> This isn't something I'd normally choose but I decided to get these shorts for my trip to Hawaii in 3 weeks.  I love butterflies and green and it turned out they fit great and are very comfortable. I typically only wear solids in general and I avoid shorts so these are quite a risk for me!



so glad you took the risk - they are adorable on you!!


----------



## nekostar0412

dopey said:


> Been awhile since my last post, but here's an outfit shot of me wearing my Jcrew heather grey (?) tipi sweater and Jcrew pencil skirt.
> 
> *pardon the background, using my SILs studio. Lol.


Love the outfit, as it would totally be something I would wear daily.  The texture of the skirt is neat!



firstaid said:


> Can we talk about JCrew jewelry? What pieces do you guys have? Is the price worth it? Are they too big or gaudy? I would love to see pictures of your favorites.


I L-O-V-E J.Crew jewelry!  I used to get most of my jewelry from Banana Republic (on super sale), but once I started my obsession with J.Crew and their bright colors and collar necklaces, I cannot go back to BR's jewelry.  Now, when I compare my newer J.Crew necklaces to my BR ones, the latter seem to pale in comparison or not appear to be as "solid" as J.Crew.

I have acquired a few necklaces from the F/W 2012 either on promo + student discount or super sale, but the price point for their jewelry can still be a bit beyond what I am comfortable paying.  That being said, I do believe that their pieces are unique and substantial enough to merit the sale prices.  I would purchase a piece at FP + student discount if I thought it might sell out.  I am currently contemplating that sort of purchase with the tortoise and brass link bracelet.



hatbox said:


> Just bought this one yesterday from the new line!! I never buy jcrew jewelry due to cost but I could not resist. In going to try wearing it over button up white or blue shirts.


Gorgeous kitty and necklace!  You have a great model  Love the colors and how J.Crew mixes up colors and crystals.



Lucy616 said:


> View attachment 2049705
> 
> 
> This isn't something I'd normally choose but I decided to get these shorts for my trip to Hawaii in 3 weeks.  I love butterflies and green and it turned out they fit great and are very comfortable. I typically only wear solids in general and I avoid shorts so these are quite a risk for me!


Cute shorts!  I'd love to see these in other colors like navy.  I typically wear solids as well, but this pattern is simple enough that it has the potential to go with a lot of things.


----------



## hatbox

firstaid said:


> Awww your cat is so cute. I love the necklace, so gorgeous.



Thanks!!


----------



## hatbox

Lucy616 said:


> This isn't something I'd normally choose but I decided to get these shorts for my trip to Hawaii in 3 weeks.  I love butterflies and green and it turned out they fit great and are very comfortable. I typically only wear solids in general and I avoid shorts so these are quite a risk for me!



Those are cute! Have fun in Hawaii


----------



## cjy

Lucy616 said:


> View attachment 2049705
> 
> 
> This isn't something I'd normally choose but I decided to get these shorts for my trip to Hawaii in 3 weeks.  I love butterflies and green and it turned out they fit great and are very comfortable. I typically only wear solids in general and I avoid shorts so these are quite a risk for me!



Great choice! They look adorable on you!


----------



## cjy

hatbox said:


> Just bought this one yesterday from the new line!! I never buy jcrew jewelry due to cost but I could not resist. In going to try wearing it over button up white or blue shirts.



Did she pick this out herself??? She looks very confident in it!


----------



## spylove22

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm a huge fan of their jewelry.  Most pieces I purchase on sale, but there are a few that I purchased at retail for fear of them selling out.  They've all held up really well and I think worth the money.
> 
> Here are pics of some of my pieces (I posted these in '11). The collection has grown




I LOVE your collection!


----------



## jcacate

JCinwrppingppr said:


> Anyone have the Miri midheel pumps? How comfortable are they?
> 
> I used to own a pair of J.crew pumps from around 2008..they were SO incredibly comfortable. I wore them to death and eventually had to toss them out. Haven't bought J.Crew shoes again until last week (Everly pump). I was horrified to see how uncomfortable they were! they had absolutely no cushioning and were just so painful. Hoping the Miri are better...


I wore the Miri mid-heel pumps last night for the first time.  I didn't do much walking in them, so it wasn't much of a test, but I thought they felt great.


----------



## jcacate

hatbox said:


> Just bought this one yesterday from the new line!! I never buy jcrew jewelry due to cost but I could not resist. In going to try wearing it over button up white or blue shirts.


haha I _love_ this picture!


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

30% off sale items at j. Crew factory online. Not much selection in my size unfortunately


----------



## dusty paws

picked up a pre-loved tartan blazer and LOVE IT!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Jenny Lauren said:


> Here's the double cloth symphony coat in vibrant fuchsia.  The colour is actually more vibrant and deep pink in person.  I just love this coat so much that I bought it in Emerald also.



I was so excited to see you on in the latest issue of InStyle!! I started screaming, I know her, she in tPF!!!


----------



## modage

Hi everyone! New to the J.Crew thread, but does anyone have any advice sizing-wise on the icon trench in wool cashmere? I know I'm late, but I love the cabernet color and since some popped up on the site this morning, I was wondering how the wool trench would compare with the double cloth coats for example. Thanks in advance!


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

I find that I wear the same size across the board in J.Crew coats - a size 2. It fits well around the hips/waist. The more fitted coats will be a liiiitle tight in the arms/shoulders if I button them all the way up, but I never layer underneath coats anyways so it's never that big of a problem for me. Hope this helps. I do know that some people take a size up in the more fitted coats though (Lady Day for example).


----------



## modage

JCinwrppingppr said:


> I find that I wear the same size across the board in J.Crew coats - a size 2. It fits well around the hips/waist. The more fitted coats will be a liiiitle tight in the arms/shoulders if I button them all the way up, but I never layer underneath coats anyways so it's never that big of a problem for me. Hope this helps. I do know that some people take a size up in the more fitted coats though (Lady Day for example).


Thanks so much for getting back to me, it definitely helped! Just managed to snag one with the 30% off promo early this morning before it sold out. Some of the items aren't final sale but are still discounted, so will just end up returning it if it doesn't work out. Thanks again!


----------



## dusty paws

i picked up a pair of the cece ballet flats in forest green tonight for 49 - i want to see if they will match enough of my wardrobe to warrant me keeping them.


----------



## jcbutta

Can someone please help me?  I cannot find out, for the life of me, what this pattern is.  I really need some J Crew diehards help on this one.


----------



## jordanjordan

dusty paws said:


> i picked up a pair of the cece ballet flats in forest green tonight for 49 - i want to see if they will match enough of my wardrobe to warrant me keeping them.



Those are cute.  I bought and returned them several times.  I wanted them to work but they looked almost black and I wanted something lighter.  Really comfy though!!


----------



## miramar

jcbutta said:


> Can someone please help me?  I cannot find out, for the life of me, what this pattern is.  I really need some J Crew diehards help on this one.


This print is "abstract lattice " . I have the orange one and it is my absolute favorite


----------



## jcbutta

miramar said:


> This print is "abstract lattice " . I have the orange one and it is my absolute favorite



Thanks for the help.


----------



## PYT75

Extra 40% off sale items with code STYLE40 and free shipping.  Enjoy!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

dusty paws said:


> i picked up a pair of the cece ballet flats in forest green tonight for 49 - i want to see if they will match enough of my wardrobe to warrant me keeping them.



These seem like a good deal! I really like the cece ballet flats and find them to be pretty comfy. 



Lucy616 said:


> View attachment 2049705
> 
> 
> This isn't something I'd normally choose but I decided to get these shorts for my trip to Hawaii in 3 weeks.  I love butterflies and green and it turned out they fit great and are very comfortable. I typically only wear solids in general and I avoid shorts so these are quite a risk for me!



I love this print! The shorts look great on you and they're a perfect choice for Hawaii. Have great trip!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Here is my all J. Crew outfit from last night. I bought the collection flame floral skirt a couple months ago and I found the hyacinth Edie bag as a pop-back a couple weeks ago. I was so happy to find it in this color which I've been coveting for a while.


----------



## queenvictoria2

BEST Jcrew shopping trip today LOL! Store had 25% off cashmere sweaters AND no tax weekend PLUS I had a 20% off code AND a $25 rewards card! YAY love JCrew!


----------



## nandgexperience

I'm eyeing the mini bag (40% off and free ship? Yes please!) but I'm torn between the fuchsia and the neon yellow. Which would be more versatile? I ruled out the light rose color because I would get it dirty too easily.


----------



## katheryn

I took advantage of the promo and ordered the edie bag in navy, the short sleeve silk blouse in navy and dried papaya (both backordered so we'll see), and the Jackie cardigan in navy and white. I am also eyeing the Madewell sale and the skimmers in sienna holepunch and leopard haircalf. My rule is that I must buy things I can wear into spring!


----------



## chelle232

Is the Chambray dot Perfect shirt on sale in stores? It is online and I've been stalking it but it's always sold out by the time I get to it. I went to a store a couple of weeks ago and it was still regular price even though it was on sale online.


----------



## jordanjordan

chelle232 said:


> Is the Chambray dot Perfect shirt on sale in stores? It is online and I've been stalking it but it's always sold out by the time I get to it. I went to a store a couple of weeks ago and it was still regular price even though it was on sale online.



I don't know, but it is worth FP.  I rarely buy FP but this has been one of my most complimented shirts ever and it is really versatile and comfy.


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

I'm just waiting for the Jules dress in Scroll Print to pop back... I think that might have to be a full price buy, every time it pops back, its sold out right away!


----------



## BagLovingMom

Does anyone have or has tried on the peplum dress in stretch wool? I'm 5'11", that's my only gripe with JCrew, I wish they'd make slightly longer dresses.  

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_categor...~15~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~peplum/25309.jsp


----------



## missyb

jordanjordan said:


> I don't know, but it is worth FP.  I rarely buy FP but this has been one of my most complimented shirts ever and it is really versatile and comfy.



Yes I believe for $39 in the blue purple and green.


----------



## needloub

I am obsessed with those Janey patent flats after seeing a promotional pic in _In Style_ magazine. I want a pair in the silver, deep violet, and apricot mist!


----------



## meagan1993

chelle232 said:


> Is the Chambray dot Perfect shirt on sale in stores? It is online and I've been stalking it but it's always sold out by the time I get to it. I went to a store a couple of weeks ago and it was still regular price even though it was on sale online.


We will always price match the online price so grab it next time you find it in the stores!


----------



## miramar

meagan1993 said:


> We will always price match the online price so grab it next time you find it in the stores!



The factory store has a similar dot chambray shirt . There is 30% off with free shipping  today. The item # is  31541 , if you do not find it in search !


It is $52 without the 30% .

HTH


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

chelle232 said:


> Is the Chambray dot Perfect shirt on sale in stores? It is online and I've been stalking it but it's always sold out by the time I get to it. I went to a store a couple of weeks ago and it was still regular price even though it was on sale online.



No it is not. Bought it in store yesterday. Saw it on sale online and bought it for $40 something. And free ship too. I am returning the store purchase. Hate that it's almost a 2 hr drive but I have to be on that side if town anyways.  Otherwise I would keep it as gas is so frickin expensive.


----------



## missyb

The shirt is on sale at my local jcrew here in NJ. Maybe different stores mark down different items? They only had it left in 0's


----------



## sneezz

*HELP!*

Does anyone 5' and under own the perfect ballet button tee? The listing online says it's 25.5" in length! I wanna get it and even though it's not final sale I don't wanna deal with returning it. TIA!


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

We're talking about this shirt right?  If its on sale at ur store that sucks that not all stores are consistent in pricing


----------



## friday13bride

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> We're talking about this shirt right?  If its on sale at ur store that sucks that not all stores are consistent in pricing



It's on sale at the freehold, no jcrew... They won't price match to online? That stinks.. Freehold always matches for me


----------



## missyb

Ok I go2 the grove store in shrewsbury so we are close by. When I was there on saturday it was on sale for $39.99 with 30% off then teachers 15% off


----------



## saira1214

They had a bunch of blythe blouses for sale last night. I'm not sure if they are still there. I literally have every color. Ha!


----------



## Sterntalerli

hi there,

i just ordered the venus flytrap necklace. has anyone modeling pics for inspiration?

TIA


----------



## nekostar0412

Does anyone know if the store will give a price adjustment if they are running a promo one week later?  I bought a bunch of sale items on 2/9 when there was no extra percentage off sale promo


----------



## friday13bride

nekostar0412 said:


> Does anyone know if the store will give a price adjustment if they are running a promo one week later?  I bought a bunch of sale items on 2/9 when there was no extra percentage off sale promo



Hmmm, not sure. Freehold JCrew has done so for me in the past but I always go to one SA in particular that knows me now... so don't know if its store policy or I just buy way too much stuff and they do it as a courtesy for me.
Worth popping in w your receipts and asking!


----------



## nekostar0412

friday13bride said:


> Hmmm, not sure. Freehold JCrew has done so for me in the past but I always go to one SA in particular that knows me now... so don't know if its store policy or I just buy way too much stuff and they do it as a courtesy for me.
> Worth popping in w your receipts and asking!


Thanks for the response!  Since the store is across town and I'm not normally in that area, I tried calling and spoke with the store's manager.  She basically said I could bring the items in and return them...to which I then followed-up and asked if I could then re-buy them and she replied that I could technically do that 

The stores currently have 30% off sale (since the weekend), so I'll be trying to go there tomorrow after work, even though it'll be quite a trek across town.


----------



## chelle232

missyb said:


> Ok I go2 the grove store in shrewsbury so we are close by. When I was there on saturday it was on sale for $39.99 with 30% off then teachers 15% off


Thanks. Didn't see it at Short Hills this weekend. Was there about two weeks ago and saw it for reg price


----------



## SPOILEDkiwi

As a JCrew newbie I have a question about their sales. I keep hoping darker colors of the Emmaleigh dress will go on sale but so far it's just been the red. Will it be a while before colors like the navy and grey get marked down or should I purchase them at full price? I need petite sizing so online is the only option. Thanks!


----------



## rcy

SPOILEDkiwi said:


> As a JCrew newbie I have a question about their sales. I keep hoping darker colors of the Emmaleigh dress will go on sale but so far it's just been the red. Will it be a while before colors like the navy and grey get marked down or should I purchase them at full price? I need petite sizing so online is the only option. Thanks!



i got the light heather grey on sale a while ago (can't remember what i paid, but i'm pretty sure it was under 100). i don't think black/navy/dark grey on sale, however. i THINK i may have seen the petite on sale though (i've noticed the petite/tall don't go on sale the same time as the regular sizes).


----------



## PursePrincess24

does anyone know what the current promo off sale stuff is now? planning to head there during my lunch


----------



## friday13bride

PursePrincess24 said:


> does anyone know what the current promo off sale stuff is now? planning to head there during my lunch



Additional 30% off sale items.. Final sale.


----------



## nekostar0412

Update on my return/rebuy sale items for additional % off:  Went to the store and told them that I had spoken with a manager who said I could technically return my items and then rebuy them for the additional % off sale.  SA looked at me blankly and said that they do not do that, asking for the name of the manager that I spoke to, which I did not accurately remember.  The current manager allowed me to return and rebuy.  While the SA was ringing me up, I mentioned that I also had a Student ID for the student discount and she gave the same line, "We don't do that, you have to choose one or the other."  The manager went ahead and said they would make an exception this time, but it's not normally their policy in some cases.  I walked out of the store glad that I didn't buy anything more than my previous purchase and thankful that I was able to save some money in the end.


----------



## 2manybags

Does anyone have the Reverse-jacquard stripe popover?  Is it true to size?


----------



## cyberc9

Hi all, I would like to see if J Crew's flats and loafer is comfy? Is the leather soft? Thanks for your advice.


----------



## jordanjordan

nekostar0412 said:


> Update on my return/rebuy sale items for additional % off:  Went to the store and told them that I had spoken with a manager who said I could technically return my items and then rebuy them for the additional % off sale.  SA looked at me blankly and said that they do not do that, asking for the name of the manager that I spoke to, which I did not accurately remember.  The current manager allowed me to return and rebuy.  While the SA was ringing me up, I mentioned that I also had a Student ID for the student discount and she gave the same line, "We don't do that, you have to choose one or the other."  The manager went ahead and said they would make an exception this time, but it's not normally their policy in some cases.  I walked out of the store glad that I didn't buy anything more than my previous purchase and thankful that I was able to save some money in the end.



They will say you can't do it but there is nothing to stop you if you are within your return window.  I get really annoyed when they get new SAs in my store who tell me I can't use the student discount on something or I can't do something else and I immediately just ask for a manager because it isn't worth arguing with the SA over when I know I'm right. SAs come and go at my store but I have been around for years, haha.


----------



## DC-Cutie

25% off handbags and you can use your student discount. In-store!!


----------



## dusty paws

cyberc9 said:


> Hi all, I would like to see if J Crew's flats and loafer is comfy? Is the leather soft? Thanks for your advice.



hi! any specific style in general?


----------



## friday13bride

I just snagged the Liberty London flower matchstick jeans on sale w extra 40% off and free shipping... They came to $53, regular price was $150... I love them. I'm so glad I waited until they went on sale.... Now I need the blue flowered ones to go on sale. I'm waiting patiently


----------



## cyberc9

dusty paws said:


> hi! any specific style in general?



I want to order them, TIA!


----------



## nekostar0412

jordanjordan said:


> They will say you can't do it but there is nothing to stop you if you are within your return window.  I get really annoyed when they get new SAs in my store who tell me I can't use the student discount on something or I can't do something else and I immediately just ask for a manager because it isn't worth arguing with the SA over when I know I'm right. SAs come and go at my store but I have been around for years, haha.


Thanks for the feedback, jordan!  It's quite annoying when an SA tells you something isn't true when you know it is and have done it before.  Also annoying:  J.Crew playing keep-away with certain sizes and pieces whenever there's a nice sale promo.



cyberc9 said:


> Hi all, I would like to see if J Crew's flats and loafer is comfy? Is the leather soft? Thanks for your advice.


I will admit that I do not have much experience with their shoes, but I did try on the silver glitter flats you attached and found them to be uncomfortable.  It could be me just not accustomed to elastic-band flats, but the footbed also struck me as potentially a hot mess for my foot after a day.  They were super cute with all the sparkly glitter, but I passed on them quickly because I did not believe they would be very comfortable at all and I don't need to add to my shoedrobe right now


----------



## cyberc9

nekostar0412 said:


> Thanks for the feedback, jordan!  It's quite annoying when an SA tells you something isn't true when you know it is and have done it before.  Also annoying:  J.Crew playing keep-away with certain sizes and pieces whenever there's a nice sale promo.
> 
> I will admit that I do not have much experience with their shoes, but I did try on the silver glitter flats you attached and found them to be uncomfortable.  It could be me just not accustomed to elastic-band flats, but the footbed also struck me as potentially a hot mess for my foot after a day.  They were super cute with all the sparkly glitter, but I passed on them quickly because I did not believe they would be very comfortable at all and I don't need to add to my shoedrobe right now



Oh! Thanks for your response, I will re-consider it.


----------



## ncch

cyberc9 said:


> I want to order them, TIA!



I don't have these two but I have a pair of cece flats in suede and they are one of the most comfortable flats I own!


----------



## needloub

needloub said:


> I am obsessed with those Janey patent flats after seeing a promotional pic in _In Style_ magazine. I want a pair in the silver, deep violet, and apricot mist!



I purchased the silver pair! Can't wait to finally see them in person!


----------



## cyberc9

ncch said:


> I don't have these two but I have a pair of cece flats in suede and they are one of the most comfortable flats I own!



Thanks for your response.  Cece flats will be my next items when there is another bigger sales online.


----------



## missyb

I have the glitter ballets and love them but they definitely are not as comfy as the cece which I have a few pairs of. I got the glitter ballets for around $44 so I cant complain.


----------



## cyberc9

missyb said:


> I have the glitter ballets and love them but they definitely are not as comfy as the cece which I have a few pairs of. I got the glitter ballets for around $44 so I cant complain.



Yes, it's sale now at online store.


----------



## needloub

needloub said:


> I am obsessed with those Janey patent flats after seeing a promotional pic in _In Style_ magazine. I want a pair in the silver, deep violet, and apricot mist!





needloub said:


> I purchased the silver pair! Can't wait to finally see them in person!



Ok, I am done lol!  I also purchased the deep violet pair as well!


----------



## cyberc9

needloub said:


> Ok, I am done lol!  I also purchased the deep violet pair as well!



Is it comfy?


----------



## Sterntalerli

I orderd a necklace last week and still didnt receive it (EU customer). I paid taxes over the J.Crew site and now they want me to proof that I paid taxes. Did anybody ever had this problem before?


----------



## needloub

cyberc9 said:


> Is it comfy?



I found them very comfortable...I tried them on before purchasing and went TTS.


----------



## phiphi

needloub said:


> Ok, I am done lol!  I also purchased the deep violet pair as well!



oooh those are so pretty! can't wait to see IRL pictures!



cyberc9 said:


> Is it comfy?



i have the gold glitter janey flats. true to US sizing and very comfortable right out of the box for me. hth!


----------



## Alice1979

cyberc9 said:


> I want to order them, TIA!



I have the glitter Lula flats except mine are in anthracite. They weren't that comfy at first wear, but after a few wears, they became more and more comfortable. They're now my go to flats for wearing at school. Another thing is that the glitters do come off rather easily. I noticed a couple of bald spots with the fabric showing after only a couple of wears. HTH.


----------



## needloub

phiphi said:


> oooh those are so pretty! can't wait to see IRL pictures!
> 
> i have the gold glitter janey flats. true to US sizing and very comfortable right out of the box for me. hth!



In person, they look more like a vibrant blue than deep violet lol!


----------



## am2022

Ladies ! J crew jewelry has been my staple
For years
Waiting on a 20% code but my email has been
Locked for a week now
Anybody not using their 20% code ?
Please pm
Me and thanks in advance !!!


----------



## elmel

anyone else loving the hummingbird etta pumps? I think they are sooo pretty, although they probably wouldn't be super practical as they definitely don't go with a lot!!!


----------



## yellow08

elmel said:


> anyone else loving the hummingbird etta pumps? I think they are sooo pretty, although they probably wouldn't be super practical as they definitely don't go with a lot!!!



I'm loving them too!

I ordered them in a size too big, returned them and I'm wait-listed for my size. I personally think they can be worn with a number of things from cropped pants, jeans, skirts, etc...I love the look of a simple outfit with statement shoes. 

I can't wait to get them.


----------



## jordanjordan

I need outfit help again!  I am starting a new job where I can dress casually (think jeans, flip flops, etc.).  Right now most of my casual clothes are too old, casual, etc. for the image I'd like to go for.  I'm thinking skinny jeans, silk blouse or tee, plus cardigan or blazer with flats is the level of dressiness I want to go for.  I'm not big on dresses/skirts and don't wear heels but other than that does anyone have suggestions for a variation on this type of outfit?  I just ordered some more jeans but I feel like I need some variety!! I tend to be pretty plain and like navy, gray, etc. and I'm feeling overwhelmed by all the florals and crazy prints in the new lineup.  Help please!


----------



## elmel

yellow08 said:


> I'm loving them too!
> 
> I ordered them in a size too big, returned them and I'm wait-listed for my size. I personally think they can be worn with a number of things from cropped pants, jeans, skirts, etc...I love the look of a simple outfit with statement shoes.
> 
> I can't wait to get them.



Hope you love them when you get them! Please tell us if you find you can wear them with a lot!!! I'm dying to justify them


----------



## hellokatiegirl

elmel said:


> anyone else loving the hummingbird etta pumps? I think they are sooo pretty, although they probably wouldn't be super practical as they definitely don't go with a lot!!!



I love the hummingbird pumps too, but I think some of the other pieces with this print might be more my style.

Did anyone notice that all the hummingbird print stuff ( perhaps just the dress and pencil skirt) is sold out... they just released these new items today! I am hope that this is just a mistake because I want to use my 20% off promo on them!


----------



## renza

I love the Hummingbird print, but none of the pieces will work for me except possibly the pencil skirt (with alterations). I like the Etta pumps the best, but I hear they are painful and I'm not good with heels anyway. So sad.


----------



## nekostar0412

Sterntalerli said:


> I orderd a necklace last week and still didnt receive it (EU customer). I paid taxes over the J.Crew site and now they want me to proof that I paid taxes. Did anybody ever had this problem before?


I'm sorry you're having trouble with your order.  I haven't had the same experience since I usually shop in-store, but I hope CS can be nice and sort it out soon.


----------



## GelTea

jordanjordan said:


> I need outfit help again!  I am starting a new job where I can dress casually (think jeans, flip flops, etc.).  Right now most of my casual clothes are too old, casual, etc. for the image I'd like to go for.  I'm thinking skinny jeans, silk blouse or tee, plus cardigan or blazer with flats is the level of dressiness I want to go for.  I'm not big on dresses/skirts and don't wear heels but other than that does anyone have suggestions for a variation on this type of outfit?  I just ordered some more jeans but I feel like I need some variety!! I tend to be pretty plain and like navy, gray, etc. and I'm feeling overwhelmed by all the florals and crazy prints in the new lineup.  Help please!



I'm a fan of the crewneck sweatshirt "trend". I put that in parentheses because I think it will stick around--the comfort + the slightly refined updates to it make it versatile. Every major retailer, including J. Crew, has at least a couple of styles right now, and I think it will go with the level of casual you want to go with right now. I like wearing a sweatshirt, skinny jeans, flats and a statement necklace.

This one would be great because you wouldn't need much more jewelry: 
http://m.jcrew.com/mt/www.jcrew.com...all~mode+matchallany~~~~~Sweatshirt/13793.jsp

Btw congrats on the new job!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Any word on whether the hummingbird items will be stocked again? they're all sold out atm. I'm LOVING the skirt especially


----------



## jordanjordan

GelTea said:


> I'm a fan of the crewneck sweatshirt "trend". I put that in parentheses because I think it will stick around--the comfort + the slightly refined updates to it make it versatile. Every major retailer, including J. Crew, has at least a couple of styles right now, and I think it will go with the level of casual you want to go with right now. I like wearing a sweatshirt, skinny jeans, flats and a statement necklace.
> 
> This one would be great because you wouldn't need much more jewelry:
> http://m.jcrew.com/mt/www.jcrew.com/womens_category/knitstees/sweatshirtsandcardigans/PRDOVR~13793/99103034893/ENE~1+2+3+22+4294967294+20~15~~0~15~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~Sweatshirt/13793.jsp
> 
> Btw congrats on the new job!



Thanks!  That is cute, I'll have to try one!


----------



## Sterntalerli

nekostar0412 said:


> I'm sorry you're having trouble with your order.  I haven't had the same experience since I usually shop in-store, but I hope CS can be nice and sort it out soon.



Thanks alot.
I ordered on 02/19 and still didn't get the package. This kind of upsets me.


----------



## yellow08

renza said:


> I love the Hummingbird print, but none of the pieces will work for me except possibly the pencil skirt (with alterations).* I like the Etta pumps the best,* but I hear they are painful and I'm not good with heels anyway. So sad.



From my understanding, Etta pumps are considered "flats with a heel" and most people find them very comfortable to wear because of the block heel. I have a pair in silver metallic and I can wear them all day without problems. But I also wear heels almost daily. 

I suggest trying on a pair if you're near a JC store and see if you like the fit and look on your feet.


----------



## elmel

MichelleAntonia said:


> Any word on whether the hummingbird items will be stocked again? they're all sold out atm. I'm LOVING the skirt especially


My guess is that they took them out of stock because of the 20% off promo, and when that's over they will be in stock again. They did that last year with some of the more popular items, took them off the site when they did a promo and put them back on when it was over. If you want something though, I'd just call and ask them to apply the promo for you, they are pretty good if you call. If you can, ask for "Parker", he's awesome and has applied promos for me over the phone!!


----------



## elmel

My promo purchases were the hummingbird secretary blouse, and the tilda oxford rhinestone top, as well as some new jean shorts for the spring!!  That was a lot of $$ for that shirt, I hope I love it!!


----------



## elmel

yellow08 said:


> From my understanding, Etta pumps are considered "flats with a heel" and most people find them very comfortable to wear because of the block heel. I have a pair in silver metallic and I can wear them all day without problems. But I also wear heels almost daily.
> 
> I suggest trying on a pair if you're near a JC store and see if you like the fit and look on your feet.


ITA, I have the gold etta's from the fall and I think they are actually really comfortable!!! They did take a little breaking in because the metallic leather was sort of stiff, but after that mine were fine (I bet the regular leather ones wouldn't need as much breaking in)


----------



## elmel

GelTea said:


> I'm a fan of the crewneck sweatshirt "trend". I put that in parentheses because I think it will stick around--the comfort + the slightly refined updates to it make it versatile. Every major retailer, including J. Crew, has at least a couple of styles right now, and I think it will go with the level of casual you want to go with right now. I like wearing a sweatshirt, skinny jeans, flats and a statement necklace.
> 
> This one would be great because you wouldn't need much more jewelry:
> http://m.jcrew.com/mt/www.jcrew.com...all~mode+matchallany~~~~~Sweatshirt/13793.jsp
> 
> Btw congrats on the new job!


I like Jcrew's blythe blouses for stilk shirts. You might also look into their casual blazers - like the schoolboy. You can roll up the sleeves to make them a little more casual, and I think they look great with jeans.


----------



## jordanjordan

elmel said:


> I like Jcrew's blythe blouses for stilk shirts. You might also look into their casual blazers - like the schoolboy. You can roll up the sleeves to make them a little more casual, and I think they look great with jeans.



Thanks!  I ordered a Blythe in tall.  I'm usually a 0 but it was too short so hopefully the tall 2 will work. I have the navy school boy, any suggestions for what looks good under it? I always feel like a flight attendant because i dress so plain but it looks cute on other people.


----------



## GelTea

The 20% off code is great for reg price items, but does anyone else feel like they're going to do an extra 30% off sale RIGHT after the 20% code ends?


----------



## needloub

Well, I received my metallic silver Janey flats but I don't really like them IRL.  I thought the metallic would be a little more shiny, and I don't like the creases that have already developed on the outside.  I think I am going to stick with the patent...


----------



## Shopmore

GelTea said:


> The 20% off code is great for reg price items, but does anyone else feel like they're going to do an extra 30% off sale RIGHT after the 20% code ends?



Yep, they always do that.  My thing is their regular items go on sale fairly quickly that if I wait a month I can get it cheaper with the 30% off the sale price.


----------



## saira1214

GelTea said:


> The 20% off code is great for reg price items, but does anyone else feel like they're going to do an extra 30% off sale RIGHT after the 20% code ends?



Yep. I used my code on something that I do not believe will be going on sale. I have waited and waited for the Etta leopard heels to go on sale and they haven't. I hope I made the right choice.


----------



## sheanabelle

hey ladies, am I missing where the 20% off code is listed? I just see the wedding promo...help!


----------



## GelTea

sheanabelle said:


> hey ladies, am I missing where the 20% off code is listed? I just see the wedding promo...help!



 They sent out individual/unique use codes.


----------



## authenticplease

sheanabelle said:


> hey ladies, am I missing where the 20% off code is listed? I just see the wedding promo...help!



I have one if someone wants it.....first PM can have it


----------



## authenticplease

authenticplease said:


> I have one if someone wants it.....first PM can have it



Taken!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Yes, 30% is coming soon (a little birdie told me)


----------



## needloub

DC-Cutie said:


> Yes, 30% is coming soon (a little birdie told me)



Is it just on sale items?


----------



## DC-Cutie

needloub said:


> Is it just on sale items?



Yes. It's time to make way for the next set of spring merchandise.


----------



## nekostar0412

DC-Cutie said:


> Yes, 30% is coming soon (a little birdie told me)


Thanks for the intel, DC!  I was contemplating where best to apply my 20% code and was thinking of one of the jewelry pieces.  Anyone think the Crystal Cluster Necklace would be work it?  Or would it go on promo/sale eventually?  I feel like it can be hard to tell with jewelry...


----------



## medicbean

hey ladies quick sizing help please! im a size 0 in the no 2 skirts and i wondered if anyone could advise me on the sizing for the cafe capri in tweed! i thought a 0 would be fine but i don tthink the tweed stretch much so maybe a 2?


----------



## Shopmore

Hi ladies!  I was wondering if anyone knows how the Comme Des Garcons striped shirt fits. I have been wanting to buy one and seeing the 20% code actually work on this item really pushed me to purchase it this morning.  I am typically a 4-6 in regular J. Crew tops and I bought a medium for this shirt.


----------



## renza

needloub said:


> Well, I received my metallic silver Janey flats but I don't really like them IRL.  I thought the metallic would be a little more shiny, and I don't like the creases that have already developed on the outside.  I think I am going to stick with the patent...


How do the Janey flats fit? I love the new Liberty Tresco Floral print and the Janey might be my best bet for something in that pattern.


----------



## miu miu1

Yay! Just ordered the first time 
Got the blue tippi polka dot sweater, the pop art dot tee and two braclets.
So excited!!!


----------



## needloub

renza said:


> How do the Janey flats fit? I love the new Liberty Tresco Floral print and the Janey might be my best bet for something in that pattern.



They fit me TTS and are actually comfortable!


----------



## renza

needloub said:


> They fit me TTS and are actually comfortable!


Thanks! Would you consider your foot width to be average, narrow, or wide? Mine are on the wide side of normal and the Cece flat doesn't work for me (too flat in the toe area)--how would you compare the Janey to the Cece?


----------



## sheanabelle

GelTea said:


> They sent out individual/unique use codes.



aww they missed me! thanks geltea.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

renza said:


> How do the Janey flats fit? I love the new Liberty Tresco Floral print and the Janey might be my best bet for something in that pattern.



I also have the Janey flats in patent and I found them to be tts...although they did hurt my feet the first few times I wore them. I have the neon orange color from last fall. The floral print is so pretty on these! 



miu miu1 said:


> Yay! Just ordered the first time
> Got the blue tippi polka dot sweater, the pop art dot tee and two braclets.
> So excited!!!



Congrats! I love that pop art dot tee. I almost ordered it too. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

GelTea said:


> The 20% off code is great for reg price items, but does anyone else feel like they're going to do an extra 30% off sale RIGHT after the 20% code ends?



I am sure you're right on this one. They always do this. I bought the hummingbird print silk cafe capri pants before they sold out completely and that was it. I think that 20% off promo is best used on full price items as opposed to sale. 



medicbean said:


> hey ladies quick sizing help please! im a size 0 in the no 2 skirts and i wondered if anyone could advise me on the sizing for the cafe capri in tweed! i thought a 0 would be fine but i don tthink the tweed stretch much so maybe a 2?



I am between a 0 and 2 in the no. 2 pencil skirts. Typically the cafe capri pants run a little big in my opinion, however I have a mix of size 0 and 2 in this style. They all seem to fit a little bit different depending on the fabric. 

I don't know about the tweed, as you said they don't stretch as much. I had to order the wool cafe capri pants in size 0 because the 2 seemed a bit baggy. I would go with the 0, but you never know.


----------



## firstaid

I decided to use my 20% off and free shipping on a leather iphone 4 case. Does anyone have a Jcrew iphone case? Can you give me any reviews? It looks better nice on the website.


----------



## needloub

renza said:


> Thanks! Would you consider your foot width to be average, narrow, or wide? Mine are on the wide side of normal and the Cece flat doesn't work for me (too flat in the toe area)--how would you compare the Janey to the Cece?



I would say that my foot is average-sized...more so on the narrow side than wide.  However, I am known to take shoes a half-sizer larger for more "toe wiggle" room.   I have never tried on the Cece...


----------



## Hessefan

Does anyone know how the sterling skirt in maple runs? I am wanting to buy one second hand, but am between sizes and am not sure it will fit.


----------



## viba424

Does anybody know if the womens 100% cotton oxford shirts shrink? For some dumb reason I got a 6 instead of my usual 8 and now Im freaking out it will be too small and they were down to one 8 this morning. The 6 is a perfect fit but I wonder what will happen after a wash and hang dry


----------



## jordanjordan

firstaid said:


> I decided to use my 20% off and free shipping on a leather iphone 4 case. Does anyone have a Jcrew iphone case? Can you give me any reviews? It looks better nice on the website.



My husband has two of the leather ones and they look nice but don't provide a lot of coverage.  I have one of the hard ones that is two pieces and slides on and I really like it and it seems much sturdier.  I don't like cases that don't cover the front edge though so I would not want the leather one.  He doesn't mind that and seems happy with them.


----------



## LisaAR

I love the look of the J Crew DODOcases for iPads, has anyone tried one? I have a smart cover currently, but I very frequently carry my iPad in my purse and the case gets knocked opens in there draining the battery and exposing the glass. I often read in bed on it so if the case is heavy it's a drawback (unless the iPad slides out easy).


----------



## Hessefan

viba424 said:


> Does anybody know if the womens 100% cotton oxford shirts shrink? For some dumb reason I got a 6 instead of my usual 8 and now Im freaking out it will be too small and they were down to one 8 this morning. The 6 is a perfect fit but I wonder what will happen after a wash and hang dry



Mine don't but I wash them on a low temperature and never put them in the dryer.


----------



## Snowqueen!

Hessefan said:


> Does anyone know how the sterling skirt in maple runs? I am wanting to buy one second hand, but am between sizes and am not sure it will fit.



I wear the same size in this as in my double serge pencils.


----------



## Hessefan

Snowqueen! said:


> I wear the same size in this as in my double serge pencils.


 Thank you!


----------



## viba424

Do you know if the extra 20% in store is still going today? Also, if I need to exchange a size and they dont have it, how do they typically fulfill it without charging me shipping? Is that where the red phone comes in?


----------



## Greentea

viba424 said:


> Do you know if the extra 20% in store is still going today? Also, if I need to exchange a size and they dont have it, how do they typically fulfill it without charging me shipping? Is that where the red phone comes in?



Still is on


----------



## bluebichonfrise

I just found this thread--lol. I am a J.Crew aholic!


----------



## bluebichonfrise

firstaid said:


> I decided to use my 20% off and free shipping on a leather iphone 4 case. Does anyone have a Jcrew iphone case? Can you give me any reviews? It looks better nice on the website.



Hi there! I have one. I really like it. It's not leather but I bought it because it has anchors on it. Initially it was stiff in pressing the top buttom to turn the phone off, but now that I've broken it in, it's not. Very cute.


----------



## firstaid

jordanjordan said:


> My husband has two of the leather ones and they look nice but don't provide a lot of coverage.  I have one of the hard ones that is two pieces and slides on and I really like it and it seems much sturdier.  I don't like cases that don't cover the front edge though so I would not want the leather one.  He doesn't mind that and seems happy with them.





bluebichonfrise said:


> Hi there! I have one. I really like it. It's not leather but I bought it because it has anchors on it. Initially it was stiff in pressing the top buttom to turn the phone off, but now that I've broken it in, it's not. Very cute.



Thanks guys for the reviews. I like my phone naked, but decided I want something to protect the edges. Welcome *bluebichonfrise*, this thread will make you more of a jcrewaholic.


----------



## joni80

Ladies, please help. I am new to J Crew, haven't tried anything from the brand yet. I wanted a long coat and did research on the double cloth Metro coat and the Lady Day coat, and from what I read, I like the Lady coat a little bit more b/c it appears to be more slimming. However, the sale price of the metro coat was more than $100 less than the Lady coat, so I ordered online a Metro coat in authentic red a few days ago and haven't received it yet. Today I saw they reduced the price of the Lady coat, it's very tempting... So could you please let me know if these two coats are significantly different in person, is it worth to have both? Thanks a lot!


----------



## firstaid

Hey guys, just an update on the iphone case, this is the one I got (Black Iphone 4 case), and I love it, it fits perfectly and looks really classy. The Jcrew logo blends into the textured background, so it isn't obvious, which I really like. So far, so good, so I highly recommend it.


----------



## InTheDesert

LisaAR said:


> I love the look of the J Crew DODOcases for iPads, has anyone tried one? I have a smart cover currently, but I very frequently carry my iPad in my purse and the case gets knocked opens in there draining the battery and exposing the glass. I often read in bed on it so if the case is heavy it's a drawback (unless the iPad slides out easy).



I have it and I love it! It's not too heavy and stands perfectly if you need to watch movies. I started out with the smartcase as well and I love the DODO much more.


----------



## mishell03

I LOVE J CREW!!! I would love them a lot more if their clothing was a little less expensive!


----------



## elmel

has anyone seen the beaded rose necklace in their store? apparently its sold out everywhere, i called and they put me on some kind of wish list


----------



## jcbutta

Ok guys and gals.  I need your help, yet again.  I am looking for a sweater in this pattern (see pic).  I am looking on ebay but I do not know the name of the pattern.  Can anyone please tell me what the "official" name of this pattern is.  This was one of my favorite sweaters and it has a large hole in it.  In order for me to find this sweater, I need to know the real name of it.  Searching for J Crew "polka Dot" is not working.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## imlvholic

I tried this on in the JCrew NY, Rockefeller store last month & it was heavenly, but the price was over my budget. I can't take it off my mind lately & had to check online, but all SOLD OUT! I can't believe it! For that price, people grab it!  So, I double checked on the material:
*Café capri in silk foulard*
*Crafted of a gorgeous silk foulard sourced from Switzerland*, this chic version of our must-have café capri (famous for its flatters-everyone silhouette) is among our top picks of the season.
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/pants/cafecapri/PRDOVR~46081/46081.jsp
I guess that's the reason for the price. So, I decided to call if they can find it anywhere for me... The following day, I got an email!!! They found my size 0 & it's on its way.


----------



## LisaAR

InTheDesert said:


> I have it and I love it! It's not too heavy and stands perfectly if you need to watch movies. I started out with the smartcase as well and I love the DODO much more.



Thanks for the info. I managed to find one in a store, but between not being sure it would work out and the boring color (it was in the men's section), I decided not to get it. I just ordered one online that I think will be pretty cute, hopefully it will come before my iPad get to beaten up. It seems like the smart case is falling off more and more leaving it pretty unprotected.


----------



## lovelovelv

Just did a charge send for the white and navy ponte peplum top. It was part of the 20% off. They are selling out fast everywhere. It fits so much nicer than zara.


----------



## viba424

Have any of you tried the cotton v-neck sweater? I've read numerous complaints about j crews non-merino sweaters and I'm wondering if this is one to avoid (pilling, etc)...

http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Navigation...eprice|0~20+17+4294966948~90~~~~~~~/58479.jsp


----------



## shoogrrl

Extra 30% off Final Sale Items with code "*GOODNEWS*"


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

Can anyone help me out with sizing for high heeled boots? Im looking a secondhand pair of tenley boots. I only own jcrew stiletto pumps (the everly) and i found all their pumps to run very small. I took a 9 in the everly, and i remember the SA saying their heels ran small. I
Normally wear an 8/8.5 in other brands. For example im an 8 in frye, steve madden and nine west boots. Would a 9 in the jcrew tenley boots work? Id be wearing socks or tights.  Thanks!!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Today I wore my J. Crew pixalated houndstooth skirt for the first time. I thought this one might sell out, so I sprung for it at full price plus an extra 20% off.


----------



## Tangerine

hellokatiegirl said:


> Today I wore my J. Crew pixalated houndstooth skirt for the first time. I thought this one might sell out, so I sprung for it at full price plus an extra 20% off.



Looks great with the darker sweater and lighter bag.





Has anyone tried on the Bon Voyage tee? It looks strangely wide across the body and neck, but with narrow sleeves. I tried googling for irl pics of people wearing it but I couldn't find any.


----------



## dusty paws

^ I had to go down a size


----------



## Tangerine

dusty paws said:


> ^ I had to go down a size



Thank you!


----------



## MCF

I have some questions about the J. Crew Arabelle dress.  Does anyone have it? If so, how does it fit?  Also, does anyone know if you can get the dress altered to fit better? I know there's some boning and a corset for better fit but I was wondering if that can also be altered. Here's a picture of the dress.


----------



## Sparklybags

Anyone know how the sizing is on the toothpick garment dyed jeans? I wear a size 2 in the cafe capri and factory ponte pants and they are pretty fitted on me. I'm normally a size 27/28 in other brands of jeans! Thank you!


----------



## saira1214

Sparklybags said:


> Anyone know how the sizing is on the toothpick garment dyed jeans? I wear a size 2 in the cafe capri and factory ponte pants and they are pretty fitted on me. I'm normally a size 27/28 in other brands of jeans! Thank you!


 Personally I think these run small. I wear a size 4 in the cafe capri pants and got a 29 and they are still a bit tight for me.


----------



## Sparklybags

saira1214 said:


> Personally I think these run small. I wear a size 4 in the cafe capri pants and got a 29 and they are still a bit tight for me.



Thank you, they sold out of the size I think I would need  I will have to keep checking back!


----------



## Lexgal

I wear a 2 in the cafe Capri and bought the 27 in the garment dyed jeans.


----------



## renza

MCF said:


> I have some questions about the J. Crew Arabelle dress.  Does anyone have it? If so, how does it fit?  Also, does anyone know if you can get the dress altered to fit better? I know there's some boning and a corset for better fit but I was wondering if that can also be altered. Here's a picture of the dress.


I tried it on as a possible wedding dress a couple summers ago. It runs big (as does all J.Crew sizing). I'm a 34a with 26/27 inch natural waist, and I would have needed a size 0 or 2. I don't know about alterations but I don't remember the top being too stiff even with the boning. I think alterations would be possible.


----------



## Sparklybags

Lexgal said:


> I wear a 2 in the cafe Capri and bought the 27 in the garment dyed jeans.



Thank you


----------



## LisaAR

Last week I got my first bikini in a very long time, and it's really cute. I went with the padded string bikini top and the skirted bottom because I think it helps make up for my narrow hips (inverted triangle body type). The sea glass is a good color for me, but stands out more than I'm used to. It took a little getting used to, but that's probably just me.

I felt I was well covered with the medium top, but I'm a 36A so it doesn't take a whole lot to cover me . The padding (removed in the picture) is pretty thin and flexible so if your worried about showing when it's cold, additional padding would be a good idea. It's been cold so I popped in a firmer and thicker insert and it worked well. I didn't dive in it, but it all stayed put fine while swimming.

I really like the bottoms. I wanted something that gave the illusion of hips without being matronly looking and it meets that well. It's fairly low rise, for a skirted bottom, but not VS level of low rise. It's pretty light too which I think gives a really nice look.

I'm sorry about not posting a modeling picture. While I feel good enough about how I look in it to wear it to the condo pool, I'm a little shaky about modeling it for the internet.


----------



## viba424

Does anybody know if the 100% cotton sweaters are any good or do they pill? Im a little concerned they wont wash well given the mixed reviews j crew sweaters have been having lately.


----------



## Polaremil

Do J. Crew cashmere knits run big to size, too? I'm normally a XXS, but I have been working out lately and my back has become wider, so I'm considering XS. But if they run big, maybe XXS still would do. TIA for your reply


----------



## nekostar0412

joni80 said:


> Ladies, please help. I am new to J Crew, haven't tried anything from the brand yet. I wanted a long coat and did research on the double cloth Metro coat and the Lady Day coat, and from what I read, I like the Lady coat a little bit more b/c it appears to be more slimming. However, the sale price of the metro coat was more than $100 less than the Lady coat, so I ordered online a Metro coat in authentic red a few days ago and haven't received it yet. Today I saw they reduced the price of the Lady coat, it's very tempting... So could you please let me know if these two coats are significantly different in person, is it worth to have both? Thanks a lot!


Welcome to J.Crew!  I consider myself pretty new myself (4-6 months now?) and have a Lady Day Coat.  I debated between both the Lady and Metro styles, and chose the Lady for it's A-line silhouette back in January.  I have worn it on a trip to DC and a few times since at home, and can say that style-wise, I like it much better when buttoned up.  However, since I live in Texas, I don't get many chances to button it.

IMHO, think about how you would wear it and where you live - what kind of silhouette do you want?  Sometimes I wish I had bought the Metro coat for more a slim silhouette when the worn open, but I love the color of my Lady Day in Vibrant Flame.  If you're luck to live in a cold climate that would warrant more than one coat, I would get both  HTH!


----------



## joni80

nekostar0412 said:


> Welcome to J.Crew!  I consider myself pretty new myself (4-6 months now?) and have a Lady Day Coat.  I debated between both the Lady and Metro styles, and chose the Lady for it's A-line silhouette back in January.  I have worn it on a trip to DC and a few times since at home, and can say that style-wise, I like it much better when buttoned up.  However, since I live in Texas, I don't get many chances to button it.
> 
> IMHO, think about how you would wear it and where you live - what kind of silhouette do you want?  Sometimes I wish I had bought the Metro coat for more a slim silhouette when the worn open, but I love the color of my Lady Day in Vibrant Flame.  If you're luck to live in a cold climate that would warrant more than one coat, I would get both  HTH!



thanks for your reply. I actually got both, but the metro coat I bought is a regular size, so it is a bit long for me (wish I had bought the petite size, I am only 5'3). I kinda like the Lady day coat a bit more, but I am keeping both (the metro coat is a final sale item anyway).


----------



## cl3oglad

Hi everyone. I'm new here and absolutely love JCrew. I do a lot of shopping online. I'm looking to shop in store today for an interview outfit. Can anyone advise me on whether there are better selection/prices at the factory store vs. the regular store? I'm hoping to put together a jacket skirt combo with a layered sweater over a button down.


----------



## burb3rrylov3r

cl3oglad said:


> Hi everyone. I'm new here and absolutely love JCrew. I do a lot of shopping online. I'm looking to shop in store today for an interview outfit. Can anyone advise me on whether there are better selection/prices at the factory store vs. the regular store? I'm hoping to put together a jacket skirt combo with a layered sweater over a button down.



Depends on your location, some full price stores only have a couple suiting choices. 
For a button down and a merino sweater, I would go to the outlet b/c of the pricing. 
Check what suiting is made of - wool is higher quality than polyester, don't find yourself paying the same price for a poly suit at the outlet as what they're asking for a wool suit at full price.


----------



## purse*lady

Good evening, I am interested in buying a pair of Etta pumps from J.Crew and was wondering how they fit?  I usually wear an 8 1/2 or 9 in shoes and I am trying to decide what size to get. I wear a size 9 in the Cece flats. Any help in the sizing or advice about these shoes would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## cookie03

purse*lady said:


> Good evening, I am interested in buying a pair of Etta pumps from J.Crew and was wondering how they fit?  I usually wear an 8 1/2 or 9 in shoes and I am trying to decide what size to get. I wear a size 9 in the Cece flats. Any help in the sizing or advice about these shoes would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!



i have the etta cap toe pumps and i found them to be TTS to my j.crew and usual shoe size. HTH!


----------



## purse*lady

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Polaremil

Polaremil said:


> Do J. Crew cashmere knits run big to size, too? I'm normally a XXS, but I have been working out lately and my back has become wider, so I'm considering XS. But if they run big, maybe XXS still would do. TIA for your reply



Gonna reply to myself here. The sizing was correct, I took the XS. But the quality, oh, the quality. I had been reading here that their cashmere isn't the greatest, but I really could not fathom that I'd receive a knit that feels like cotton, it's so thin, and has a torn seam. I will try to repair it myself, there's no point in returning it from Europe to the US. *But I will never buy J Crew cashmere again, that's for sure*.


----------



## cakegirl

Polaremil said:


> Gonna reply to myself here. The sizing was correct, I took the XS. But the quality, oh, the quality. I had been reading here that their cashmere isn't the greatest, but I really could not fathom that I'd receive a knit that feels like cotton, it's so thin, and has a torn seam. I will try to repair it myself, there's no point in returning it from Europe to the US. *But I will never buy J Crew cashmere again, that's for sure*.



I stopped buying the cashmere but thought the merino was still ok. Nope, my merino boyfriend sweater fell apart the first time I wore it. I am completely off of J Crew except for a few select items.


----------



## weibaobai

Jcrew head to except toe


----------



## medicbean

Hi ladies

I was in need of some sizing info on the cafe Capri pants - I usually take a loose 2 or a fitted 0 in skirts if I wanted a fitted pant what size would I get in the cafe Capri and how is the stretch factor?

Thank you!

Bxxx


----------



## GelTea

medicbean said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I was in need of some sizing info on the cafe Capri pants - I usually take a loose 2 or a fitted 0 in skirts if I wanted a fitted pant what size would I get in the cafe Capri and how is the stretch factor?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Bxxx


 
For the skirt size you indicated for reference, is that J. Crew sizing? 

I have two pairs of the Cafe Capris in wool and there is some serious vanity sizing going on. I usually wear a 26-27 in jeans (SFAM, J Brand), and I had to get a size 2 for the Cafe Capris for them to fit nicely (not skin tight) without a belt. 
Don't know how different it is for other fabrics.


----------



## medicbean

Yes a 0 - 2 in j crew .... So you might suggest the 0?


----------



## xboobielicousx

you look great!!! what pants are those? are they the Minnie's in twill?  I've been looking for skinnies EVERYWHERE with no luck 



weibaobai said:


> Jcrew head to except toe


----------



## burb3rrylov3r

weibaobai said:


> Jcrew head to except toe



Love the sweater! is it current?


----------



## weibaobai

Hi xboobieliciousx~  Thanks!  No, they aren't the minnies...they're the toothpick twill in black, but they're from a a couple years ago.  I'm sure they'll come out with something similar in the fall!



xboobielicousx said:


> you look great!!! what pants are those? are they the Minnie's in twill?  I've been looking for skinnies EVERYWHERE with no luck


----------



## weibaobai

Hi Burb3rrylov3r~  Thank you!  No, the sweater was from at least a year ago...but Zara has some great metallic cardigans too!



burb3rrylov3r said:


> Love the sweater! is it current?


----------



## spylove22

weibaobai said:


> Jcrew head to except toe



cute


----------



## burb3rrylov3r

weibaobai said:


> Hi Burb3rrylov3r~  Thank you!  No, the sweater was from at least a year ago...but Zara has some great metallic cardigans too!



Aw man it's awesome and you look great  thanks for responding


----------



## bonchicgenre

In store - 25% womens apparel *shoes and jewelry excluded, 30% off sale


----------



## Jujuma

I got the flower lattice necklace today! Love, love, love! I'm going to wear all spring/summer! With everything!


----------



## needloub

I wish I didn't procrastinate and purchase the apricot Janey flats


----------



## Englebert

Hello everyone! I apologise for being one of these annoying people who asks the same question as everyone else, but I'm in Australia and am wondering - in general - what size I would take in J Crew?

I'm 5'5", 125lb, usually a size 2 in everything, 25 in all the jeans I have (DL1961, SFAM, J Brand, Sinclair, Rag & Bone). Would that equate to an 0 in pants and skirts? What about tops and dresses?

Many thanks! Hoping to join this thread with a couple of successful purchases under my belt!


----------



## erinrose

Englebert said:


> Hello everyone! I apologise for being one of these annoying people who asks the same question as everyone else, but I'm in Australia and am wondering - in general - what size I would take in J Crew?
> 
> I'm 5'5", 125lb, usually a size 2 in everything, 25 in all the jeans I have (DL1961, SFAM, J Brand, Sinclair, Rag & Bone). Would that equate to an 0 in pants and skirts? What about tops and dresses?
> 
> Many thanks! Hoping to join this thread with a couple of successful purchases under my belt!


 
It´s really hard to say since J Crew sizes can be very inconsistent. I´m 5´2, 100ibs and I range between a 00 to a 0 to a 2 in their clothes. So maybe a 0 or a 2 would work for you? It really depends on the item and how you want it to fit


----------



## Greentea

GelTea said:


> For the skirt size you indicated for reference, is that J. Crew sizing?
> 
> I have two pairs of the Cafe Capris in wool and there is some serious vanity sizing going on. I usually wear a 26-27 in jeans (SFAM, J Brand), and I had to get a size 2 for the Cafe Capris for them to fit nicely (not skin tight) without a belt.
> Don't know how different it is for other fabrics.



Ditto


----------



## Greentea

Englebert said:


> Hello everyone! I apologise for being one of these annoying people who asks the same question as everyone else, but I'm in Australia and am wondering - in general - what size I would take in J Crew?
> 
> I'm 5'5", 125lb, usually a size 2 in everything, 25 in all the jeans I have (DL1961, SFAM, J Brand, Sinclair, Rag & Bone). Would that equate to an 0 in pants and skirts? What about tops and dresses?
> 
> Many thanks! Hoping to join this thread with a couple of successful purchases under my belt!



0 in sized blouses
0 in pants and skirts
xs in dresses
xs in tee shirts and sweaters
Size up, maybe on the Tippi sweater and definitely size up to a 2 in any of the linen boy blazers


----------



## Snowqueen!

Englebert said:


> Hello everyone! I apologise for being one of these annoying people who asks the same question as everyone else, but I'm in Australia and am wondering - in general - what size I would take in J Crew?
> 
> I'm 5'5", 125lb, usually a size 2 in everything, 25 in all the jeans I have (DL1961, SFAM, J Brand, Sinclair, Rag & Bone). Would that equate to an 0 in pants and skirts? What about tops and dresses?
> 
> Many thanks! Hoping to join this thread with a couple of successful purchases under my belt!




What is your body shape?  I am 5'4" and 125 but more curvy through my booty and thighs with 33-27-37 measurement.  I usually wear a 2 in dresses, 2 to 4 in tops, jackets and coats, small in sweaters, and 6 in pencil skirts or fitted pants. 

Honestly, I find J Crew is very inconsistent from one item to another.  I would strongly recommend emailing customer service and asking for measurement on any item that interests you so you can compare them to other items you own.


----------



## sheanabelle

Jujuma said:


> I got the flower lattice necklace today! Love, love, love! I'm going to wear all spring/summer! With everything!



it's the most gorgeous thing ever!!! i wear it w/ everything.


----------



## Jujuma

sheanabelle said:


> it's the most gorgeous thing ever!!! i wear it w/ everything.


I wore it with faded jeans and a black silk wrap top and beaded velvet mules today. It pulled the whole outfit together! I love it!


----------



## Englebert

Snowqueen! said:


> What is your body shape?  I am 5'4" and 125 but more curvy through my booty and thighs with 33-27-37 measurement.  I usually wear a 2 in dresses, 2 to 4 in tops, jackets and coats, small in sweaters, and 6 in pencil skirts or fitted pants.
> 
> Honestly, I find J Crew is very inconsistent from one item to another.  I would strongly recommend emailing customer service and asking for measurement on any item that interests you so you can compare them to other items you own.



I'm narrow-hipped, pretty evenly proportioned, neither bottom- nor top-heavy. 34B bust. It sounds like I'd be an 0-2 in most things, but now I've discovered this thread I will be sure to ask about the specific items I want to buy!

Thank you! And thank you *erinrose* and *greentea*, also


----------



## jess236

Just got the cashmere striped sweater on sale...I'm super happy with my purchase!

http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_...&nav_type=SEARCH&bmUID=jTnKq7y&bmLocale=en_CA


----------



## mishybelle

Does anyone here have the downtown field jacket? I just bought the olive color... Do you find it very versatile? Do you mostly wear it open or zipped up? What kind of outfits are you wearing it with? I looked at a few blogs and it's mostly casual looks with jeans. 

Also, how did you size? I went a size down, but the shoulders are a bit tight (the salesperson said it will stretch a bit). It just fit better lengthwise and in the torso. It also looked better open (i can still zip it up). My regular size was just too boxy for my frame


----------



## hellokatiegirl

These are my latest purchases from J. Crew. The first is the perfect shirt in citrus print which I was able to get during the extra 25% promo. The second is the boy shirt in mint strawberry which was on clearance at my local J. Crew this week.


----------



## dusty paws

katie you look fab!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

dusty paws said:


> katie you look fab!



Thanks!


----------



## firstaid

Hey JCrewaholics, do you guys shop at the Jcrew factory store? What are some items that are of good quality from there? I heard the jewelry is not so great, but what about other items. Thanks in advance for the info.


----------



## fashion16

I have purchased outlet tshirt and I think the quality is outstanding. They are the only tshirts I buy now b/c they look great even after a zillion washes and you can get them at a good price.


----------



## purseonal

firstaid said:


> Hey JCrewaholics, do you guys shop at the Jcrew factory store? What are some items that are of good quality from there? I heard the jewelry is not so great, but what about other items. Thanks in advance for the info.


I have a vneck sweater and a top from the outlet and both have held up well.


----------



## Undine

cakegirl said:


> I stopped buying the cashmere but thought the merino was still ok. Nope, my merino boyfriend sweater fell apart the first time I wore it. I am completely off of J Crew except for a few select items.




I bought a bunch of the Tippi merino sweaters between 2011-2012. I handwashed them very carefully by soaking in a bucket of cold water, caaaaarefully squeezing the water out, and then rolling in a towel to dry better. After that, dried them flat. I found that the merino sweaters kept shrinking each time I washed them (I compared them to a Tippi which hadn't been washed yet). This happened to about 8 Tippi sweaters I had! Arggh. 

I've found that the cashmere sweaters just shrink a tiny bit on the first wash, and none after that. The cashmere pills more than other cashmere I've owned; I use a pill shaver to counteract this. Haven't had them fall apart, but I haven't tried any of their 'featherweight' cashmere--just the "collection" v-necks and long-sleeve T's.


----------



## fashion16

My jcrew Marino says it is dryclean only. I realize most Marino can be washed but that may be why you are seeing shrinkage on your tippis.


----------



## cakegirl

My problem with the merino sweater wasn't shrinking. The sweater had holes and the fabric looked awful after the first time I wore it.  Merino should be a durable fabric, I have 10 year old Banana Republic merino sweaters that still look perfect.

Merino always says dry clean, from every brand. Fabric experts suggest that hand washing is better than dry cleaning for wool and cashmere. J Crew cashmere says dry clean, but they still sell this.
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/CashmereShop/PRDOVR~13845/13845.jsp


----------



## spylove22

firstaid said:


> Hey JCrewaholics, do you guys shop at the Jcrew factory store? What are some items that are of good quality from there? I heard the jewelry is not so great, but what about other items. Thanks in advance for the info.



I absolutely despise the factory store, I don't even step in there anymore, it's not at the same quality at all IMO. I often see way better deals at the regular Jcrew store (btw, I'm a total JCrew addict).


----------



## lakeshow

firstaid said:


> Hey JCrewaholics, do you guys shop at the Jcrew factory store? What are some items that are of good quality from there? I heard the jewelry is not so great, but what about other items. Thanks in advance for the info.



bought a couple cardigans from there, not happy with them at all  they are 100% cotton while other Jackie cardigans i have are cotton, spandex and nylon blends. the 100% cotton looses its shape very quickly and starts to look faded after just one wash (no dryer), plus the buttons are very loose and when i tried to button it they just didn't stand up sturdily and fasten very securely. they feel very loose and flimsy, would not repurchase. 

i did also buy a few plain ribbed tanks and i'm happy with them as far as a basic tank goes


----------



## needloub

needloub said:


> I wish I didn't procrastinate and purchase the apricot Janey flats



Well, I randomly looked at the sale section of shoes and I finally purchased the apricot Janey flats!  I can't wait to see the color in person!


----------



## smiley13tree

Can anyone comment on the sizing of J Crew swimsuits? Particularly the 

twist bandeau top: http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_...4374302024070&nav_type=SALESITE&bmUID=jTF8NVQ

pintuck hipster: http://www.jcrew.com/womens_categor...294+20~~~20+17+4294966773~90~~~~~~~/29724.jsp

tapered hipster: http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_...4374302028481&nav_type=SALESITE&bmUID=jTFpkvr

side-tie bikini: http://www.jcrew.com/womens_categor...4+20~90~~20+17+4294966773~90~~~~~~~/75651.jsp

and twist-front bikini: http://www.jcrew.com/womens_feature...4+20~90~~20+17+4294966773~90~~~~~~~/10278.jsp

for reference, i'm a 32b 25 36. usually wear a 00 in cafe capris, xs in their silk blouses. thanks so much in advance! i'm debating between xxs and xs for tops and bottoms.


----------



## burb3rrylov3r

needloub said:


> Well, I randomly looked at the sale section of shoes and I finally purchased the apricot Janey flats!  I can't wait to see the color in person!



I love when this happens!!


----------



## needloub

burb3rrylov3r said:


> I love when this happens!!



Thanks...I am super excited.  I finally got the two colors that I wanted the most...the deep violet and apricot!


----------



## firstaid

fashion16 said:


> I have purchased outlet tshirt and I think the quality is outstanding. They are the only tshirts I buy now b/c they look great even after a zillion washes and you can get them at a good price.





purseonal said:


> I have a vneck sweater and a top from the outlet and both have held up well.





spylove22 said:


> I absolutely despise the factory store, I don't even step in there anymore, it's not at the same quality at all IMO. I often see way better deals at the regular Jcrew store (btw, I'm a total JCrew addict).





lakeshow said:


> bought a couple cardigans from there, not happy with them at all  they are 100% cotton while other Jackie cardigans i have are cotton, spandex and nylon blends. the 100% cotton looses its shape very quickly and starts to look faded after just one wash (no dryer), plus the buttons are very loose and when i tried to button it they just didn't stand up sturdily and fasten very securely. they feel very loose and flimsy, would not repurchase.
> 
> i did also buy a few plain ribbed tanks and i'm happy with them as far as a basic tank goes



Thanks guys for the info. I have that Gilt 25% off that stacks with the sales, and I can't seem to find anything to buy. I am not buying a jackie outlet sweater for 64 dollars. That is ridiculous. What about shoes? There are some flats on sale.


----------



## dusty paws

finally nabbed the dot blazer for under 60 and the silk collared tee for 35.


----------



## phiphi

in love with the multistripe dress - went with my usual j. crew dress size. fyi: it is short (i'm 5ft3).


----------



## spylove22

dusty paws said:


> finally nabbed the dot blazer for under 60 and the silk collared tee for 35.



OMG! That is gooooood!


----------



## spylove22

firstaid said:


> Thanks guys for the info. I have that Gilt 25% off that stacks with the sales, and I can't seem to find anything to buy. I am not buying a jackie outlet sweater for 64 dollars. That is ridiculous. What about shoes? There are some flats on sale.


no, the shoes are horrible, they are not even leather and they don't even label it as faux cheapie plastic.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Got my scalloped flats today. Super comfy!


----------



## needloub

^They look great!   I really like the scalloped edges!


----------



## needloub

Finally have my apricot and deep violet Janey flats!


----------



## Eclipse4

^ Those are cute, love the colors!


----------



## needloub

Eclipse4 said:


> ^ Those are cute, love the colors!



Thanks...and they're comfortable!


----------



## firstaid

phiphi said:


> in love with the multistripe dress - went with my usual j. crew dress size. fyi: it is short (i'm 5ft3).


So cute!! I am not even a dress person, but I need this dress in my life. Sad that it is sold out on the website.



spylove22 said:


> no, the shoes are horrible, they are not even leather and they don't even label it as faux cheapie plastic.



Thanks for the info. I decided to just give away that Gilt jcrew outlet 25% off code.




needloub said:


> Finally have my apricot and deep violet Janey flats!



I love the blue one, it reminds me of the colors of Superman. I need to stop coming to this thread, I keep adding things to my Jcrew list. Are these flats true to size?


----------



## needloub

firstaid said:


> I love the blue one, it reminds me of the *colors of Superman.* I need to stop coming to this thread, I keep adding things to my Jcrew list. Are these flats true to size?



LOL...maybe that is why DH picked it out!  I find that they fit TTS...


----------



## phiphi

firstaid said:


> So cute!! I am not even a dress person, but I need this dress in my life. Sad that it is sold out on the website.
> 
> Thanks for the info. I decided to just give away that Gilt jcrew outlet 25% off code.
> 
> I love the blue one, it reminds me of the colors of Superman. I need to stop coming to this thread, I keep adding things to my Jcrew list. Are these flats true to size?



Thank you! Have you called CS to get a locator done? I've also found my janeys to be true to US size. 



dusty paws said:


> finally nabbed the dot blazer for under 60 and the silk collared tee for 35.



Yay! What great deals!!



Dukeprincess said:


> View attachment 2149973
> 
> 
> View attachment 2149975
> 
> 
> Got my scalloped flats today. Super comfy!



Oooohhh love these on you! 



needloub said:


> Finally have my apricot and deep violet Janey flats!



These colours are amazing!!


----------



## needloub

^Thank you!  They are so vibrant IRL!


----------



## Dukeprincess

needloub said:


> Finally have my apricot and deep violet Janey flats!



I love these!!!


----------



## needloub

Dukeprincess said:


> I love these!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Greentea

Dukeprincess said:


> View attachment 2149973
> 
> 
> View attachment 2149975
> 
> 
> Got my scalloped flats today. Super comfy!



Super cute!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Greentea said:


> Super cute!



Thank you!


----------



## nekostar0412

Checked out the store this weekend and found much of the same that's been on sale with a few extras.  I took home the daisy lace long-sleeve (super soft), a feather-weight cottom v-neck cardigan,and the butterfly shorts.  I also snatched up a Double-Row Mini Pave Link Necklace (see on Pink Peonies), since I thought it had sold out last year.  I am looking forward to layering this necklace with other stone or link necklaces!



smiley13tree said:


> Can anyone comment on the sizing of J Crew swimsuits? Particularly the
> 
> twist bandeau top: http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_...4374302024070&nav_type=SALESITE&bmUID=jTF8NVQ
> 
> pintuck hipster: http://www.jcrew.com/womens_categor...294+20~~~20+17+4294966773~90~~~~~~~/29724.jsp
> 
> tapered hipster: http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_...4374302028481&nav_type=SALESITE&bmUID=jTFpkvr
> 
> side-tie bikini: http://www.jcrew.com/womens_categor...4+20~90~~20+17+4294966773~90~~~~~~~/75651.jsp
> 
> and twist-front bikini: http://www.jcrew.com/womens_feature...4+20~90~~20+17+4294966773~90~~~~~~~/10278.jsp
> 
> for reference, i'm a 32b 25 36. usually wear a 00 in cafe capris, xs in their silk blouses. thanks so much in advance! i'm debating between xxs and xs for tops and bottoms.


I share your sizing, but a 27 waist and I may be able to help, although I haven't really tried on the styles you're inquiring about.  I've been trying to find the perfect J.Crew swimsuit for me this season, except I've been trying on some of the one-pieces (like the Liberty Tank in Lord Paisley and Tulle Underwire Tank).  Those go by numerical sizes and I have found 2 to fit best, except if you have a long torso as I do, it doesn't quite fit well length-wise.  I also fir a 4, but it ends up being looser all around, so no win.

For bikini tops and bottoms, I went with my bra size.  I would recommend ordering a few sizes to see which one fits best, as I found that I would fit TTS in one underwire top, but needed to size down in the tulle underwire top (not tank).  They allow returns on swimwear and when in doubt, call CS and they will add a note that will allow you to return the item.  HTH!


----------



## smiley13tree

nekostar0412 said:


> Checked out the store this weekend and found much of the same that's been on sale with a few extras.  I took home the daisy lace long-sleeve (super soft), a feather-weight cottom v-neck cardigan,and the butterfly shorts.  I also snatched up a Double-Row Mini Pave Link Necklace (see on Pink Peonies), since I thought it had sold out last year.  I am looking forward to layering this necklace with other stone or link necklaces!
> 
> I share your sizing, but a 27 waist and I may be able to help, although I haven't really tried on the styles you're inquiring about.  I've been trying to find the perfect J.Crew swimsuit for me this season, except I've been trying on some of the one-pieces (like the Liberty Tank in Lord Paisley and Tulle Underwire Tank).  Those go by numerical sizes and I have found 2 to fit best, except if you have a long torso as I do, it doesn't quite fit well length-wise.  I also fir a 4, but it ends up being looser all around, so no win.
> 
> For bikini tops and bottoms, I went with my bra size.  I would recommend ordering a few sizes to see which one fits best, as I found that I would fit TTS in one underwire top, but needed to size down in the tulle underwire top (not tank).  They allow returns on swimwear and when in doubt, call CS and they will add a note that will allow you to return the item.  HTH!



Thanks so much! The swimwear I was looking at said finale sale so I'll try to call CS. They have so much cute stuff!


----------



## jellybebe

Has anyone tried this sweater or any of their tissue-weight cashmere? I think this sweater is so cute but am having trouble justifying the price, even on sale.


----------



## Sweetyqbk

It's a little wrinkled from sitting in the car...my new skirt from factory store


----------



## Tangerine

Is anyone hearing anything about what promo they might be running in stores after the 25% is over tomorrow?


I've had my eye on the Bold Stone Bracelet but I don't know if I should wait for it to go on sale.. a sale price might end up being the same as extra 25% is now, or depending on if (or when ) it goes down, even less if they have an extra off of sale.

It's not online anymore though so it might just be a quick seller.


Thanks!


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

firstaid said:


> Hey JCrewaholics, do you guys shop at the Jcrew factory store? What are some items that are of good quality from there? I heard the jewelry is not so great, but what about other items. Thanks in advance for the info.




I do, because I'm a broke student and its how I afford cute preppy styles from J.Crew! I mean yes the quality is not as nice, but everything is still wearable, and seems somewhat durable to me. I have not had an issue with clothing from there falling apart. Mostly, my issue with the Factory store is that for the most part, the skirts/dresses/silk tops are unlined. It can be annoying especially if the item is a thinner material or lighter in color. I think its okay to shop at the factory store as long as you KNOW exactly what you are getting. Also I would never ever pay full price for anything at that store, wait for those coupon codes (which come at least 2x a month). 

My favorite items from the factory store are the printed pencil skirts. Perfect summer work outfit! I also love their chino shorts, casual button downs and sleeveless silk tops. I do find their dresses to be cheaply made and too wrinkly, and their jeans to be very uncomfortable..I would rather wait for those two items to go on sale at real J.Crew!


EDIT: question about cafe capri in pinwheel eyelet..
So I tried this item on in a size 4 at the store and it felt so loose! Very baggy around the thighs and it kind of gaped at the waistband. But when I look at the picture on the model, it fits her similarly, at least around the leg area. There was no size 2 in the store to try on. I own one other pair of cafe capri, size 4 (in the spotted leopard print), and it fits perfectly. I could order a size 2 online but that is annoying to be because of the 8.95 shipping and if its too tight i have to go to through the hassle of returning it. Can anyone tell me how this capri is supposed to fit? Is it supposed to be baggier or curve hugging?


----------



## Snowqueen!

JCinwrppingppr said:


> I do, because I'm a broke student and its how I afford cute preppy styles from J.Crew! I mean yes the quality is not as nice, but everything is still wearable, and seems somewhat durable to me. I have not had an issue with clothing from there falling apart. Mostly, my issue with the Factory store is that for the most part, the skirts/dresses/silk tops are unlined. It can be annoying especially if the item is a thinner material or lighter in color. I think its okay to shop at the factory store as long as you KNOW exactly what you are getting. Also I would never ever pay full price for anything at that store, wait for those coupon codes (which come at least 2x a month).
> 
> My favorite items from the factory store are the printed pencil skirts. Perfect summer work outfit! I also love their chino shorts, casual button downs and sleeveless silk tops. I do find their dresses to be cheaply made and too wrinkly, and their jeans to be very uncomfortable..I would rather wait for those two items to go on sale at real J.Crew!
> 
> 
> EDIT: question about cafe capri in pinwheel eyelet..
> So I tried this item on in a size 4 at the store and it felt so loose! Very baggy around the thighs and it kind of gaped at the waistband. But when I look at the picture on the model, it fits her similarly, at least around the leg area. There was no size 2 in the store to try on. I own one other pair of cafe capri, size 4 (in the spotted leopard print), and it fits perfectly. I could order a size 2 online but that is annoying to be because of the 8.95 shipping and if its too tight i have to go to through the hassle of returning it. Can anyone tell me how this capri is supposed to fit? Is it supposed to be baggier or curve hugging?


I find all the eyelet pencils and capris to fit a bit more boxy than similar items in different fabrics.  It is never enough for me to size down, but I always have more room in the hip and waistband on them.

This fabric is nice though. I have the neon rose pencil and wear in constantly.


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

Snowqueen! said:


> I find all the eyelet pencils and capris to fit a bit more boxy than similar items in different fabrics.  It is never enough for me to size down, but I always have more room in the hip and waistband on them.
> 
> This fabric is nice though. I have the neon rose pencil and wear in constantly.


^^Thank you for your response. 

Can anyone comment on how comfortable the Viv flats are? Do they have padding in the soles? There is a pair available on Ebay for a veryyy reasonable compared to the $188 retail!


----------



## lacey29

Anyone have any mod shots of these tees? The second is silk, first is the draped tee, also in a yellow/lime polka dot. Kind of obsessed with them (love shirts like this for spring/summer) but want to see how they fit before I order.


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

I feel like this thread has been dead lately! Where are all the fellow J. Crew-a-holics? haha. 

Anyways. I love to do a lot of my J.crew shopping via ebay - I know my sizes in most pieces and it's all worked out well so far. Plus, I can hunt for things I missed out on the first time around. I just scored the Jules scroll print dress from Jan 2012  And I'm "watching" the coral scalloped dress that just sold out this season. 

Sooo I'm here to ask. What are your J.Crew holy grail pieces?


----------



## Shopmore

I went on a mini-shopping spree this weekend for my 2 DDs.  I went to 3 different locations with Crewcuts and found different things at each one. It's funny how an item can be on sale at one store, but not at the others or online. I think I am set with summer tops for them (hopefully).  I just can't resist these great deals a especially with final sale gone online. I believe the store bought items are all final sale.


----------



## lacey29

JCinwrppingppr said:


> I feel like this thread has been dead lately! Where are all the fellow J. Crew-a-holics? haha.
> 
> Anyways. I love to do a lot of my J.crew shopping via ebay - I know my sizes in most pieces and it's all worked out well so far. Plus, I can hunt for things I missed out on the first time around. I just scored the Jules scroll print dress from Jan 2012  And I'm "watching" the coral scalloped dress that just sold out this season.
> 
> Sooo I'm here to ask. What are your J.Crew holy grail pieces?




I agree, ebay is amazing. Unfortunately I don't know my sizes because I'm new to J.Crew and the closest one is about 25-30 minutes away (far for me! I'm used to having everything so close) and I feel awkward going in just to try on for size.


----------



## blackice87

My first ever Cece flats in bluebird for the summer =]


----------



## Tangerine

Can anyone comment on the fit/ sizing of the Glimmer Tweed Mini ? http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/skirts/mini/PRDOVR~40075/40075.jsp

I can have it sent to me from a store but I haven't tried it on. I wear a 0/2 in the wool pencil skirts but I haven't ever had anything like this. It does look a little longer than their previous miniskirts though. Does it run small or TTS? I know J/Crew is inconsistent with the sizing. If anyone can comment I would really appreciate it!


----------



## Tangerine

blackice87 said:


> My first ever Cece flats in bluebird for the summer =]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2170438



That color is AMAZING!


----------



## DC-Cutie

JCinwrppingppr said:


> I feel like this thread has been dead lately! Where are all the fellow J. Crew-a-holics? haha.
> 
> Anyways. I love to do a lot of my J.crew shopping via ebay - I know my sizes in most pieces and it's all worked out well so far. Plus, I can hunt for things I missed out on the first time around. I just scored the Jules scroll print dress from Jan 2012  And I'm "watching" the coral scalloped dress that just sold out this season.
> 
> Sooo I'm here to ask. What are your J.Crew holy grail pieces?



I must admit, my love for J Crew has dropped in a big way. The last few seasons have been let downs, so I've moved on to other brands like Sandro, Majer and the Kopples.


----------



## firstaid

JCinwrppingppr said:


> I feel like this thread has been dead lately! Where are all the fellow J. Crew-a-holics? haha.
> 
> Sooo I'm here to ask. What are your J.Crew holy grail pieces?



Nothing in the latest catalog has excited me. I was interested in the Peonie T-shirt, but it just looked so cheap and frail in the store.


----------



## blackice87

Tangerine said:


> That color is AMAZING!



Thanks! I'm surprised with how much I like the color too =] My first successful purchase in trying to add more color to my outfits.


----------



## Snowqueen!

I have been a bit disappointed with a lot of what J Crew has offered for a while.  I still love their pencil skirts and coats, but how many of the same shapes does one girl need?  I would love to see more aline and full skirts and a focus on better quality.  I won't even consider their tees anymore and find many other items that I put back just because they look poorly made.

That being said, I picked up some sheer dotted peasant tops around Christmas that I have been wearing constantly now that it is starting to get warmer and I bought the new merino flower and butterfly sweaters and am really enjoying them.  Also the neon rose eyelet skirt that I mentioned in response to an earlier post is awesome.


----------



## needloub

blackice87 said:


> My first ever Cece flats in bluebird for the summer =]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2170438



Great color for spring/summer!


----------



## MJDaisy

DC-Cutie said:


> I must admit, my love for J Crew has dropped in a big way. The last few seasons have been let downs, so I've moved on to other brands like Sandro, Majer and the Kopples.



i agree. I also find my clothing from target and tj maxx to be better quality than J crew and for half the price.


----------



## nekostar0412

lacey29 said:


> I agree, ebay is amazing. Unfortunately I don't know my sizes because I'm new to J.Crew and the closest one is about 25-30 minutes away (far for me! I'm used to having everything so close) and I feel awkward going in just to try on for size.


Go to the store and don't be shy!  It's better to go and get a real sense for your sizing so you'll have to do less buying-returning in the long run. This is coming from a person who had no qualms about ordering a lot of stuff from J.Crew.com to try on lately and has ended up returning a LOT of it.  It gets tiring so I wish I had just been to try it on and then order the right size later once the price is right.


----------



## MJDaisy

i should bite my tongue..i went to the J Crew outlet this weekend and got 2 new dresses, 2 skirts, a pair of shoes, and a new phone case. lol they had really cute stuff!!!


----------



## wannaprada

I just got an invite to a J Crew Style Session at my local Jcrew. They will be showing looks from the latest collection, refreshments will be served, etc. Should be fun! I'll be sure to take pics!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Does anyone have the Glass Petals Necklace in lime? It was in the February catalog. I'm having trouble finding any irl pics of it. If anyone has got some, or any insight on how it lays/wears, please let me know!

It looks like this:


----------



## caterpillar

Sorry if this is not allowed, but is there a good place to sell used jcrew? I have only heard of the J.Crew Aficionada blog (has weekly posts for buy/sell). Any experiences with that?


----------



## pavilion

caterpillar said:


> Sorry if this is not allowed, but is there a good place to sell used jcrew? I have only heard of the J.Crew Aficionada blog (has weekly posts for buy/sell). Any experiences with that?



For stores, Clothes Mentor and Buffalo Exchange will buy your old J.Crew provided that it is only a year or two old. They will give you 30% of what they plan to sell it for in store.

I personally prefer to sell online using Poshmark (if you have an iPhone). You set your price, Poshmark takes 20%, and you can have the 80% direct deposited.  Buyer pays shipping which is done USPS priority.


----------



## nekostar0412

wannaprada said:


> I just got an invite to a J Crew Style Session at my local Jcrew. They will be showing looks from the latest collection, refreshments will be served, etc. Should be fun! I'll be sure to take pics!


Me too! I am not sure I'll be able to make it but I'm going to try getting off work to take the trip across town and see what it's all about.


----------



## needloub

wannaprada said:


> I just got an invite to a J Crew Style Session at my local Jcrew. They will be showing looks from the latest collection, refreshments will be served, etc. Should be fun! I'll be sure to take pics!



How fun!!  Can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

caterpillar said:


> Sorry if this is not allowed, but is there a good place to sell used jcrew? I have only heard of the J.Crew Aficionada blog (has weekly posts for buy/sell). Any experiences with that?



I bought a pair of J.Crew boots from JCA, the seller was professional & polite and I had no problems with the transaction. I mean I definitely took a gamble on buying something from a stranger on the internet but it seems like the JCA community is pretty trustworthy. 

Otherwise there is always Ebay! There is plenty of J.Crew being sold there.


----------



## InTheDesert

MichelleAntonia said:


> Does anyone have the Glass Petals Necklace in lime? It was in the February catalog. I'm having trouble finding any irl pics of it. If anyone has got some, or any insight on how it lays/wears, please let me know!
> 
> It looks like this:



It's very delicate, but it is more green irl than in that picture. Very light.


----------



## Tangerine

Hi there,


Has anyone seen the Crystal Crush necklace in any of their local stores recently? I'd love to have it but I'm not finding it near me anywhere.

Here's a link if it helps: http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/jewelry/necklaces/PRDOVR~01382/01382.jsp


Thanks in advance!


----------



## nekostar0412

Any thoughts on the CFDA/Vogue Fashion Fund collections?  I haven't really looked at these in the past, because I wasn't into J.Crew until the last 9 months, but anyhoo wanted to know your thoughts on these collections.  I am looking at a cuff in the Jennifer Meyer collection.  Are these pieces worth the high price tag?


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

nekostar0412 said:


> Any thoughts on the CFDA/Vogue Fashion Fund collections?  I haven't really looked at these in the past, because I wasn't into J.Crew until the last 9 months, but anyhoo wanted to know your thoughts on these collections.  I am looking at a cuff in the Jennifer Meyer collection.  Are these pieces worth the high price tag?



I am not a fan of anything in that collection. That stuff just isn't my style. And no, I do no think they are worth their high price tag...almost nothing at J.Crew is because it ALWAYS goes on sale within a month or two! I've noticed very few items out sell out indefinitely on their website. I have a good feeling if you wait a little you might be able to get some sort of a discount on this stuff.


----------



## wannaprada

nekostar0412 said:


> Any thoughts on the CFDA/Vogue Fashion Fund collections?  I haven't really looked at these in the past, because I wasn't into J.Crew until the last 9 months, but anyhoo wanted to know your thoughts on these collections.  I am looking at a cuff in the Jennifer Meyer collection.  Are these pieces worth the high price tag?



I actually was not impressed and I thought the items were way over-priced.


----------



## dusty paws

i'm lurking but on a shopping ban!


----------



## terps08

Just put in the biggest JCrew order in a while for me! Lots of stuff on sale, got two swim suits, shorts, swim coverup, work pants and jeans.

I also have my eye on the Biennial Satchel - on sale for $278, but thinking I may wait until there's an additional % sale.  Any thoughts on the bag?


----------



## bunni is cute

wannaprada said:


> I just got an invite to a J Crew Style Session at my local Jcrew. They will be showing looks from the latest collection, refreshments will be served, etc. Should be fun! I'll be sure to take pics!



OMG!! How fun! I love J Crew. I didn't know they did that.


----------



## ncch

terps08 said:


> Just put in the biggest JCrew order in a while for me! Lots of stuff on sale, got two swim suits, shorts, swim coverup, work pants and jeans.
> 
> I also have my eye on the Biennial Satchel - on sale for $278, but thinking I may wait until there's an additional % sale.  Any thoughts on the bag?



Are you ok with heavy bags?  I didnt realize it when i first got it but I rarely use it because it's a pretty heavy bag and once you fill it up it's even heavier..so exhausting.  Its a pretty bag though..good for traveling.


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

Got the scalloped dress in coral for $70ish with student discount from the McLean, VA store! Visiting my parents this weekend and my mom bought me the dress. Love her! She really wanted me to get the Daisy Lace strip dress (also on sale for $80ish with student discount) but I just wasn't feeling it. They had limited sizes left in those two dresses. Plenty of the stripe dresses too. A LOTTT of button downs on sale too. They had a pretty decent sale selection this past weekend. I might go back today because they are having 25% off...I'm only stopping by because I have to run errands anyways. 

Also..any NYC people planning on going to the sample sale? Its June 18-22nd at 260 5th ave. I read past reviews of it online..doesn't seem like the prices are THAT great (Cashmere sweaters for $90, cotton sweaters for $35) but I could really use some work appropriate pumps and apparently heels go for $100. Jewelry seems to be well priced too ($30 for basic necklaces, $60 for fancier ones) It can't hurt to check it out, I guess. Also if any NYC PFers want to wait in line together I'd love to meet up  They say its good to bring a shopping buddy along as there are no changing rooms or mirrors and you basically have to strip and change right there in front of everyone!


----------



## renza

I just received a targeted promotional email that says it's for a select few and one-time use only, but it's a generic code so maybe it's one-time use per account? Code is THEBEST for 30% off everything (with the usual exceptions of suiting, 3rd party branding, etc.).


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Thanks to a photo that Peppers90 from the Hermes forum posted, I ordered these two pieces. I used THEBEST coupon code for 30% off. I'm new to J. Crew; can anyone tell me if they often have good sales/coupon codes? I saw quite a few things I'd like to order!


----------



## Sparklybags

renza said:


> I just received a targeted promotional email that says it's for a select few and one-time use only, but it's a generic code so maybe it's one-time use per account? Code is THEBEST for 30% off everything (with the usual exceptions of suiting, 3rd party branding, etc.).




Thank you, do you know how long this code is good for? 

Also does anyone know why the panama hat is excluded from all discounts, I was hoping to use a code on it!


----------



## terps08

Sparklybags said:


> Thank you, do you know how long this code is good for?
> 
> Also does anyone know why the panama hat is excluded from all discounts, I was hoping to use a code on it!




Code is good until 6/6/13.

Not sure about the Panama Hat - I think bc it's a 3rd party collab?  However, I was able to use a discount on it in store - so try that route if you are close to a store.


----------



## terps08

ncch said:


> Are you ok with heavy bags?  I didnt realize it when i first got it but I rarely use it because it's a pretty heavy bag and once you fill it up it's even heavier..so exhausting.  Its a pretty bag though..good for traveling.



Eep, that is good info.  Thank you!  I might have to pass on it - I lug too much stuff around as is.  It's so nice though - love the styling and color.


----------



## Sparklybags

terps08 said:


> Code is good until 6/6/13.
> 
> Not sure about the Panama Hat - I think bc it's a 3rd party collab?  However, I was able to use a discount on it in store - so try that route if you are close to a store.



Thank you so much No such luck with being near a store I guess I will just purchase at full price.

Does anyone know if this hat is the white version or natural. I'm trying to work out how white the white is!


----------



## gina2328

I noticed that J Crew has a 30% off all sale items going on right now through 6/16.

The Brompton Mini Hobo is on sale for $ 198.00.  I bought this bag in the Rose Dust (a pinky nude color) for 25% off a while back and I love it.  It is in a pebbled leather that does not scratch easily, and in my opinion, the quality is overall superb.  It's a great spring/summer color.

With the sale and 30% off that makes the bag a steal at about $ 138.60.

If this bag comes out in other colors in the fall, and goes on sale again. I am sure I will buy another one.  I really love it.


----------



## black_winter

.


----------



## Aurify

HermesNewbie said:


> Thanks to a photo that Peppers90 from the Hermes forum posted, I ordered these two pieces. I used THEBEST coupon code for 30% off. I'm new to J. Crew; can anyone tell me if they often have good sales/coupon codes? I saw quite a few things I'd like to order!


 
All the time. Never ever pay full price for anything.


----------



## cookie03

Aurify said:


> All the time. Never ever pay full price for anything.



 fully agree!


----------



## BagLovingMom

I recently got the Collection Pom Pom top, using 30% off and a rewards card.  I think Collection is overpriced personally, but I always purchase J Crew discounted anyway.  It's really gorgeous!

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/shirtsandtops/tops/PRDOVR~46810/46810.jsp


----------



## jellybebe

Bought a nice linen sweater on sale on the weekend. Now I am tempted by the striped cashmere sweater that is on sale. Has anyone seen it IRL?


----------



## renza

30% off code THEBEST is valid again until June 24. Also, J.Crew finally added a wishlist feature to their website!


----------



## jess236

jellybebe said:


> Bought a nice linen sweater on sale on the weekend. Now I am tempted by the striped cashmere sweater that is on sale. Has anyone seen it IRL?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2223334


I bought a similar striped cashmere sweater (also on sale) and I love it. Quality-wise, I wouldn't have bought it for full price, but on sale it's worth it.
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_categor...&cagpspn=pla&gclid=CJS9jeW58bcCFe1AMgod_msANA


----------



## burb3rrylov3r

Does anyone else go through dry spells and then a rush of purchases like me? I went at least three months with wanting nothing from full price. I would go and look and leave. This week I got four things in store and ordered four things online. My store's sale section seems to be priced so much higher in Charleston, SC than where I used to live in NJ. I want more Jcrew for my dollar so it usually holds me back from shopping. I am starting to think maybe they are a vacation type store so the company prices their sale merchandise higher?


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

So I went to the J.Crew sample sale in Manhattan! I went on the first day, and waited in line for 30 mins. It was packed with tons of goodies, but still kind of pricey. I definitely saved money because it was still cheaper than buying this stuff on sale even with the extra 30% off. Just depends on whether you think its worth it to wait in line and dig through racks of stuff! 
I got:
-Camille dress in neon violet $60
-Daisy lace stripe dress $60
-Tilda rhinestone top $40
-Chiffon sleeveless blouse in neon fuschia $25
-Jeweled necklace $60

On the last day of the sample sale, they gave an additional 50% off. Waited in line another 20ish minutes. By this day, almost all the clothing was gone. Lots of jeans and lots of bridesmaids dresses. All the jewelry was gone too. But there still TONS of shoes left and at $50/pair after the discount for heels it was definitely a steal. Only problem is some of the shoes have minor scuff marks/scratch marks. I got:
- Everly glitter cap toe pumps  (now sold out, but retailed for $265)
- Miri midheel pumps in adobe (On sale  on website for $189)
- Everly mirrored pumps in silver (Was full price on website for $245)
- Gold strappy stiletto sandals (on website currently for $228!!)
They had soo many amazing shoes left. Tons of Etta cap toe pumps, Etta calf hair pumps, Everlys...There were at least 3 more pairs I wanted. I scoured the place for the Etta calf hairs in my size and had no luck  I'm glad I waited until the last day to buy shoes, because they were originally $100/pair. 

Does anyone know what happens to all the stuff that doesn't get sold? I was there an hour before closing on the last day and there was still a TONNNN of left. At least 10 racks of women's clothing and hundreds of shoes. Is this the stuff that gets sold at the clearance sales in NC and VA for dirt cheap?


----------



## burb3rrylov3r

Those prices sound great. I'd love to go to one of the warehouse sales, when are they?


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

burb3rrylov3r said:


> Those prices sound great. I'd love to go to one of the warehouse sales, when are they?



J.Crew does sample sales in Manhattan in the spring and in the fall! I think in 2012 the fall sample sale was in November? Here's a great review of the manhattan sample sale:
http://www.mizhattan.com/2013/06/sample-sale-slew-of-jcrew.html

J.Crew has 3 clearance stores, 2 in Lynchburg VA and 1 in Arden NC. The Arden store just had a sample this weekend. I'm not sure when these two locations do sample sales, but I like to check the website http://jcrewaficionada.blogspot.com for news of upcoming sales  They keep these sales kind of on the DL.. but it seems they host one every couple of months. They have DIRT cheap prices, way less than the Manhattan ones. Here's another good blog that did a great review, including prices of the sample sale in Virginia: 
http://www.fizzandfrosting.com/2012/12/j-crew-warehouse-sales-clearance-stores/


----------



## burb3rrylov3r

JCinwrppingppr said:


> J.Crew does sample sales in Manhattan in the spring and in the fall! I think in 2012 the fall sample sale was in November? Here's a great review of the manhattan sample sale:
> http://www.mizhattan.com/2013/06/sample-sale-slew-of-jcrew.html
> 
> J.Crew has 3 clearance stores, 2 in Lynchburg VA and 1 in Arden NC. The Arden store just had a sample this weekend. I'm not sure when these two locations do sample sales, but I like to check the website http://jcrewaficionada.blogspot.com for news of upcoming sales  They keep these sales kind of on the DL.. but it seems they host one every couple of months. They have DIRT cheap prices, way less than the Manhattan ones. Here's another good blog that did a great review, including prices of the sample sale in Virginia:
> http://www.fizzandfrosting.com/2012/12/j-crew-warehouse-sales-clearance-stores/



thanks a lot for all the info


----------



## LAdreamer

Recently bought this necklace... For 25% off and another 30% off with my card! Does anyone know which season this is from? Or what the original price is? Thanks!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

JCinwrppingppr said:


> J.Crew has 3 clearance stores, 2 in Lynchburg VA and 1 in Arden NC. The Arden store just had a sample this weekend. I'm not sure when these two locations do sample sales, but I like to check the website http://jcrewaficionada.blogspot.com for news of upcoming sales  They keep these sales kind of on the DL.. but it seems they host one every couple of months. They have DIRT cheap prices, way less than the Manhattan ones. Here's another good blog that did a great review, including prices of the sample sale in Virginia:
> http://www.fizzandfrosting.com/2012/12/j-crew-warehouse-sales-clearance-stores/


 
Thanks so much for this info!! We visit Asheville, NC a few times each year and Arden is not far from there. I am definitely going to check it out!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Pencil skirt in Academic Green. (Excuse the crap in the background and mismatching shirt).


----------



## GirlieShoppe

^^It fits you perfectly!


----------



## Dukeprincess

HermesNewbie said:


> ^^It fits you perfectly!



Thank you! I really love it, though I feel the color is more for fall than summer.


----------



## bagfashionista

Dukeprincess said:


> View attachment 2232323
> 
> 
> Pencil skirt in Academic Green. (Excuse the crap in the background and mismatching shirt).




that shirt is puurty! and I think it matches perfectly!


went to a store in michigan and bought these pants --


----------



## Dukeprincess

bagfashionista said:


> that shirt is puurty! and I think it matches perfectly!
> 
> 
> went to a store in michigan and bought these pants --



Thank you!  It's Tucker.  

Those pants look great on you.  You are so tiny!  Jealous!


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> View attachment 2232323
> 
> 
> Pencil skirt in Academic Green. (Excuse the crap in the background and mismatching shirt).



Duke - I love the shirt! I saw the green version on shopbop, where did you get the ivory/white one?


----------



## Dukeprincess

sammix3 said:


> Duke - I love the shirt! I saw the green version on shopbop, where did you get the ivory/white one?



Thank you!   I actually bought it on Gilt.  But I do know Saks also had this blouse too about a month or so ago.  HTH.


----------



## lovemysavior

Dukeprincess said:


> Thank you! I really love it, though I feel the color is more for fall than summer.


 
Maybe you can pair it with a mint top or even a white v neck tee to summer it up


----------



## Shopmore

Hi everyone!  I just received my punk floral top (the one with the exposed back) and was wondering if anyone that owns this has to wear anything underneath.  I was just curious if the flowers make the sheerness unnoticeable.  

Also, has the little stitch in the back held up?  You never know with J. Crew quality these days.  Your thoughts?


----------



## etk123

I've been looking for a pretty summer top to go with the medallion shorts, finally came across the gauze blouse. I got it in white too, on sale for $60 plus 25 percent off. I couldn't resist.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

etk123 said:


> I've been looking for a pretty summer top to go with the medallion shorts, finally came across the gauze blouse. I got it in white too, on sale for $60 plus 25 percent off. I couldn't resist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2236899


 
It looks great on you!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Today I ordered these two items to wear to work. I used the 30% off code.


----------



## Dukeprincess

I wore mine yesterday and I wore a dark grey bra and you couldn't see through it at all.


----------



## etk123

HermesNewbie said:


> It looks great on you!



Thanks! And your new pieces are perfect basics.


----------



## Agg0727

etk123 said:


> I've been looking for a pretty summer top to go with the medallion shorts, finally came across the gauze blouse. I got it in white too, on sale for $60 plus 25 percent off. I couldn't resist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2236899



I love those shorts! Can you still get them?


----------



## lovelovelv

Shopmore said:


> Hi everyone!  I just received my punk floral top (the one with the exposed back) and was wondering if anyone that owns this has to wear anything underneath.  I was just curious if the flowers make the sheerness unnoticeable.
> 
> Also, has the little stitch in the back held up?  You never know with J. Crew quality these days.  Your thoughts?


It's not sheer but I do wear a black camisole in case the string pops out. Also, it makes it more conservative for work


----------



## Shopmore

lovelovelv said:


> It's not sheer but I do wear a black camisole in case the string pops out. Also, it makes it more conservative for work



Thanks for the info!  It sounds like that's the route to go for work.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Shopmore said:


> Hi everyone!  I just received my punk floral top (the one with the exposed back) and was wondering if anyone that owns this has to wear anything underneath.  I was just curious if the flowers make the sheerness unnoticeable.
> 
> Also, has the little stitch in the back held up?  You never know with J. Crew quality these days.  Your thoughts?



I love the punk floral top! I got mine a couple of months ago and it has held up fine, but I've only wore it a few times. The stitching in the back does seem a bit flimsy. I don't wear anything underneath it either. Hope you enjoy the top! 



etk123 said:


> I've been looking for a pretty summer top to go with the medallion shorts, finally came across the gauze blouse. I got it in white too, on sale for $60 plus 25 percent off. I couldn't resist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2236899



Love the shorts! I wanted these or the pencil skirt in the same print but missed out. They look great on you!


----------



## etk123

Agg0727 said:


> I love those shorts! Can you still get them?


Thanks! I haven't seen them in a few months, I've been on the look out for the scarf too.


hellokatiegirl said:


> Love the shorts! I wanted these or the pencil skirt in the same print but missed out. They look great on you!


Thanks, I hope they bring back this print!


----------



## InTheDesert

LAdreamer said:


> View attachment 2231540
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recently bought this necklace... For 25% off and another 30% off with my card! Does anyone know which season this is from? Or what the original price is? Thanks!



It is from this Spring and I believe the original price was $165.


----------



## carlarp

Hi,

Does anyone know about what time frame (month - closer to August?) J Crew will begin to offer up their Double Serge Wool No 2 Pencil skirts for the fall?  I want to get to get a black one and a dark gray (if they happen to offer it as they did last year).  

In particular, would like to get the dark gray (shown below - I need a size 10) as it would accent very nicely with knee/otk black boots.

Thanks.


----------



## roussel

Anyone bought the sun shirts this one?  With my experience with the swimsuits, for me they run big, so I'm thinking if the sun shirts are the same. I'm not sure if I need to get a S or XS.  It said the sun shirts fit looser than the rashguards but I kinda want a fitted look

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/swim/rashguards/PRDOVR~38755/38755.jsp


----------



## oachcay

roussel said:


> Anyone bought the sun shirts this one?  With my experience with the swimsuits, for me they run big, so I'm thinking if the sun shirts are the same. I'm not sure if I need to get a S or XS.  It said the sun shirts fit looser than the rashguards but I kinda want a fitted look
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/swim/rashguards/PRDOVR~38755/38755.jsp



I have one on the way (the navy/white one) in two sizes. Looks like free shipping and returns so you could always get both to compare. I hope I like it, I have been waiting for it to go on sale for a while, so I'm glad they still have my size!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Has anyone found any great deals in the extra 40% off sale currently going on at J. Crew this weekend? I picked up a belt for $5 and some jewelry. The jewelry was about $15 for each piece. Other than that I showed some restraint, as there was nothing else that caught my fancy.


----------



## BagLovingMom

Can anyone give a review of J Crew espadrilles? TIA!


----------



## 2manybags

Does anyone have the Martina suede wedges?  Are they comfy? TIA!


----------



## Sparklybags

I am loving the J Crew market tote, I've been carrying it every day


----------



## etk123

Sparklybags said:


> I am loving the J Crew market tote, I've been carrying it every day



I've been admiring this tote, it looks great on you and I love your dress!


----------



## Sparklybags

etk123 said:


> I've been admiring this tote, it looks great on you and I love your dress!




Thank you! You should go for the tote! The only thing I have found with it is I am scared to put too much weight in it!


----------



## roussel

oachcay said:


> I have one on the way (the navy/white one) in two sizes. Looks like free shipping and returns so you could always get both to compare. I hope I like it, I have been waiting for it to go on sale for a while, so I'm glad they still have my size!


 
Please let me know how the sizing works. I want the navy/white too but now it is sold out in my size.


----------



## oachcay

roussel said:


> Please let me know how the sizing works. I want the navy/white too but now it is sold out in my size.



You might want to try one size down if it is available. I am keeping the one in my normal size and it is a bit loose and the sleeves are a tad long, but that's okay because I didn't want it to be too fitted. I would have liked to try one size smaller just for size but that was already sold out.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Sparklybags said:


> I am loving the J Crew market tote, I've been carrying it every day


 
I have that same dress! It looks great on you!


----------



## roussel

oachcay said:


> You might want to try one size down if it is available. I am keeping the one in my normal size and it is a bit loose and the sleeves are a tad long, but that's okay because I didn't want it to be too fitted. I would have liked to try one size smaller just for size but that was already sold out.


 
Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Sparklybags

HermesNewbie said:


> I have that same dress! It looks great on you!



Thank You


----------



## Virginiamb

Extra 40% off on sale items on Jcrew.com today.  Use code Wednesday I got some good pieces


----------



## 2manybags

An update for anyone interested in these shoes  -I purchased the shoes in a 1/2 size bigger as per some reviews and they are tight and uncomfortable. Also, they run narrow.  Back they go!



2manybags said:


> Does anyone have the Martina suede wedges?  Are they comfy? TIA!


----------



## burb3rrylov3r

Between orders and in store visits I'm at 6 for the month. Summer sale is the best!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

burb3rrylov3r said:


> Between orders and in store visits I'm at 6 for the month. Summer sale is the best!



Do they seem to have quite a bit left or new stuff in the stores right now? The summer sale this year seems to be pretty good, but I was wondering if they have anything left!


----------



## Sparklybags

Wearing a J Crew shirt, hat and bag!


----------



## burb3rrylov3r

hellokatiegirl said:


> Do they seem to have quite a bit left or new stuff in the stores right now? The summer sale this year seems to be pretty good, but I was wondering if they have anything left!



I need to go in to make a return but I feel like I'm gonna leave that $70 with them rather than leave w it on my debit card


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

burb3rrylov3r said:


> I need to go in to make a return but I feel like I'm gonna leave that $70 with them rather than leave w it on my debit card



I asked my mom to return something for me since she was heading to the mall. Instead, she bought clothes for my brother using the return $$! It's just impossible to resist their sales lol


----------



## hellokatiegirl

burb3rrylov3r said:


> I need to go in to make a return but I feel like I'm gonna leave that $70 with them rather than leave w it on my debit card



I always do that when I have a return!  I went in today and got a bunch for under $100! They had pants, shorts and even sweaters that were marked down to $19.99 - $29.99 plus the extra 40% off. If they have your size, the prices are really great for some things!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Sparklybags said:


> Wearing a J Crew shirt, hat and bag!



Very cute! I have that same shirt!


----------



## Sparklybags

hellokatiegirl said:


> Very cute! I have that same shirt!



Thanks! I get so much wear from this shirt!


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

What is the cheapest that you guys have seen the cotton Cafe Capris in basic colors (black, navy, beige)? Those colors are currently on sale for $59.99. I usually never see the basic colors on sale, so I'm wondering if I should take the plunge now. I really, really need work-appropriate pants for the fall! I bought some cheaper pairs last fall from places like Express and I hated them. they were poor quality and didn't fit right...I've learned my lesson and I know I just need to suck it up and buy some higher quality ones. I'm on a ban, but if the prices are good at J.Crew then I want to grab a few pairs. I wonder if they will be doing another additional 30% off online...


----------



## smiley13tree

JCinwrppingppr said:


> What is the cheapest that you guys have seen the cotton Cafe Capris in basic colors (black, navy, beige)? Those colors are currently on sale for $59.99. I usually never see the basic colors on sale, so I'm wondering if I should take the plunge now. I really, really need work-appropriate pants for the fall! I bought some cheaper pairs last fall from places like Express and I hated them. they were poor quality and didn't fit right...I've learned my lesson and I know I just need to suck it up and buy some higher quality ones. I'm on a ban, but if the prices are good at J.Crew then I want to grab a few pairs. I wonder if they will be doing another additional 30% off online...



I think it's usually cheaper in store. I saw them (black) for $39.99 (or $29.99?) plus 40% off (and my student discount) today! Didn't have my size though  I've also seen the tan brown color before.


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

smiley13tree said:


> I think it's usually cheaper in store. I saw them (black) for $39.99 (or $29.99?) plus 40% off (and my student discount) today! Didn't have my size though  I've also seen the tan brown color before.



Yeah I stopped by my B&M store and saw some of the other colors on sale. They said they completely sold out of the black, navy and khaki ones when they originally went on sale! Maybe I'll called CS and see what they can do about finding me some!


----------



## meagan1993

JCinwrppingppr said:


> Yeah I stopped by my B&M store and saw some of the other colors on sale. They said they completely sold out of the black, navy and khaki ones when they originally went on sale! Maybe I'll called CS and see what they can do about finding me some!


When it comes to the sale items, it is almost always much cheaper at the actual store and our 40% sale has been going on for much longer too.  Have your SA send out locators for the pants you want.  The locators go out to every store and if a store does in fact, have the item you want, they will charge you and have it shipped to you.


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

meagan1993 said:


> When it comes to the sale items, it is almost always much cheaper at the actual store and our 40% sale has been going on for much longer too.  Have your SA send out locators for the pants you want.  The locators go out to every store and if a store does in fact, have the item you want, they will charge you and have it shipped to you.



Yeah good idea. It just sucks because if you want to do the store locator search you have to do it from the red phone in the store (or have an SA there do it for you). If I find time to go to J.Crew this week I'll try that. Thanks for the suggestions guys.


----------



## burb3rrylov3r

hellokatiegirl said:


> I always do that when I have a return!  I went in today and got a bunch for under $100! They had pants, shorts and even sweaters that were marked down to $19.99 - $29.99 plus the extra 40% off. If they have your size, the prices are really great for some things!



Returned for $70 and bought for $38. Lol knew it


----------



## meagan1993

JCinwrppingppr said:


> Yeah good idea. It just sucks because if you want to do the store locator search you have to do it from the red phone in the store (or have an SA there do it for you). If I find time to go to J.Crew this week I'll try that. Thanks for the suggestions guys.


Your J. Crew doesn't have ipads yet?  If so, they can send out locators through that and it is much faster.  Locators can also be sent out via the regular store computers, not only through the red phones.  I think you are able to send out locators by calling customer service yourself too.


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

meagan1993 said:


> Your J. Crew doesn't have ipads yet?  If so, they can send out locators through that and it is much faster.  Locators can also be sent out via the regular store computers, not only through the red phones.  I think you are able to send out locators by calling customer service yourself too.



my store does have ipads, i forgot about those. But still it involves going down to the store to have them do a search. I called CS and they won't send out a locator over the stores...they will only send me something if they have it on the website. Oh well, its not the end of the world. They will always make black cafe capris, I'll just wait for them to go on sale next time!


----------



## Maegspencer

Does anyone know if the chino shorts will go on sale further later in the summer or if I shroud buy every color now while they are 35 and then my student discount?

Thanks!


----------



## smiley13tree

Maegspencer said:


> Does anyone know if the chino shorts will go on sale further later in the summer or if I shroud buy every color now while they are 35 and then my student discount?
> 
> Thanks!



Some of the Chino shorts at my local stores have been marked down to $20!


----------



## moreau_md

Hello,

New to this thread, so apologies if I've used incorrect formatting.

I've finally decided to take the plunge and buy a pair of the Viv patent flats.  I'd like a pair in the nude color, shown in this review: http://easypetitelooks.com/2012/10/j-crew-viv-patent-flats-review.html.

But now the website only has a color called Soft Desert (http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/shoes/flats/PRDOVR~71801/71801.jsp).  

To those of you who might have old catalogs or simply a better memory than me, how do the colors compare?  The J. Crew CSR told me on the phone today that the Soft Desert has a bit of pink/blush to it.  So, is the current offering pinker than it was in the past?  

TIA for your thoughts!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

^^ The previous nude has more yellow/light light brown/tan tint.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

I don't know if this has been asked lately, but does anyone know if J .Crew is still allowing customers to return final sale items purchased online? I bought a skirt from the J. Crew collection and it is about 2 sizes too small, needless to say I am returning it. I know a while back the stores would allow you to return final sale for store credit, but sometimes their policies change. Thanks!


----------



## moreau_md

AmeeLVSBags said:


> ^^ The previous nude has more yellow/light light brown/tan tint.


Thanks for this, AmeeLVSBags!  I appreciate it!

In your opinion, does this eBay listing look like the new or old color?

Thanks again!


----------



## moreau_md

moreau_md said:


> Thanks for this, AmeeLVSBags!  I appreciate it!
> 
> In your opinion, does this eBay listing look like the new or old color?
> 
> Thanks again!


Sorry, the link would help!

Here it is:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/J-CREW-VIV-...96061?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4857ddc15d

Thanks!


----------



## carlarp

Ordered the Heather Graphite Double Wool Skirt this evening before it gets picked up early into fall.  The lighter and medium gray can work nice with brown or burgundy color boots, but all three look perfect with black leather boots knee high/otk boots.






I really love the color tone of it and complements nice with my other two JCrew Double Serge Wool Pencil Skirts that I have in Pearl Gray and Dark Gray.  The Heather Graphite is a nice in-between of the two grays, but great to have all 3 colors.

Pearl Gray






Dark Gray


----------



## meagan1993

hellokatiegirl said:


> I don't know if this has been asked lately, but does anyone know if J .Crew is still allowing customers to return final sale items purchased online? I bought a skirt from the J. Crew collection and it is about 2 sizes too small, needless to say I am returning it. I know a while back the stores would allow you to return final sale for store credit, but sometimes their policies change. Thanks!


Honestly, whenever someone nicely explains why their final sale items from online didn't work out, we will usually just go ahead and give them store credit.


----------



## Sparklybags

I wore this J Crew dress, bracelet and mona pumps for my sister's graduation last week! the necklace is form J Crew factory!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Good news for pregnant ladies: Jcrew has added a few maternity pieces!


----------



## saira1214

AmeeLVSBags said:


> Good news for pregnant ladies: Jcrew has added a few maternity pieces!



Yeah, I saw that this morning. Cute. 

Did anyone else notice the collection leather shorts? Super cute, but sold out already at $425.00? !?!? 

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_feature...e+matchallany~~~~~collection shorts/03906.jsp


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Does anyone own this bracelet? I'm just wondering how the quality is. I have the cheaper MFF version. While it looks nice, it feels very cheap and I have a feeling it won't last long.


----------



## DC-Cutie

HermesNewbie said:


> Does anyone own this bracelet? I'm just wondering how the quality is. I have the cheaper MFF version. While it looks nice, it feels very cheap and I have a feeling it won't last long.



I have this bracelet, it both the goldstone and gunmetal - love them!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

DC-Cutie said:


> I have this bracelet, it both the goldstone and gunmetal - love them!


 
Thanks! I have them both in my shopping cart... now I just have to find a good coupon code!


----------



## tweetie

HermesNewbie said:


> Does anyone own this bracelet? I'm just wondering how the quality is. I have the cheaper MFF version. While it looks nice, it feels very cheap and I have a feeling it won't last long.



I have the version from a couple of years ago with the mixed plain and pave links and the quality is good - none of the crystals have fallen out and it's solid.  The length is a little long though so if you have small wrists, you might find it a bit big.  Mine is quite loose.


----------



## bagsforme

HermesNewbie said:


> Does anyone own this bracelet? I'm just wondering how the quality is. I have the cheaper MFF version. While it looks nice, it feels very cheap and I have a feeling it won't last long.



I have this bracelet.  Got it when there was a coupon code.  I've gotten complements when wearing it. I've been looking at the gunmetal one.  I'd only purchase with a code.  Its sturdy and sparkly.

Whats MFF?


----------



## GirlieShoppe

tweetie said:


> I have the version from a couple of years ago with the mixed plain and pave links and the quality is good - none of the crystals have fallen out and it's solid.  The length is a little long though so if you have small wrists, you might find it a bit big.  Mine is quite loose.


 
Thanks so much for the info! I do have small wrists. I probably should try it on before buying it.



bagsforme said:


> I have this bracelet.  Got it when there was a coupon code.  I've gotten complements when wearing it. I've been looking at the gunmetal one.  I'd only purchase with a code.  Its sturdy and sparkly.
> 
> Whats MFF?


 
Thank you for your feedback -- I truly appreciate it! I will wait until a good coupon code is available.

MFF = Made For Factory. I bought a similar looking bracelet on eBay from the J Crew Factory store. I think it retailed for around $30. It looks nice but it is very lightweight and feels cheaply made. Also, when I look at it close-up I can see it is not well-made at all. I will probably give it to my daughter.


----------



## bagsforme

Jcrew factory.com has the hen sweater that was so popular last year in navy and blue.  All sizes.


----------



## legseleven

Can anyone please tell me if there will be summer stock at the stores in Hawaii? I'm coming from Australia next month. Thanks.


----------



## P.Y.T.

HermesNewbie said:


> Does anyone own this bracelet? I'm just wondering how the quality is. I have the cheaper MFF version. While it looks nice, it feels very cheap and I have a feeling it won't last long.



1st Post

I have both as well. However, I'm going to have to pay extra money to get them re-sized. My wrist are so darn skinny. I must admit I've never really shopped at J Crew  until recently. Partly do to with my co worker and all her lovey accessories.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

P.Y.T. said:


> 1st Post
> 
> I have both as well. However, I'm going to have to pay extra money to get them re-sized. My wrist are so darn skinny. I must admit I've never really shopped at J Crew  until recently. Partly do to with my co worker and all her lovey accessories.


 
Same here! I was never interested in J Crew until I saw an outfit posted on Instagram by another TPFer. They have such cute clothing and jewelry!


----------



## bagsforme

25% off jcrew.com over $150 with code - FALLSTYLE
free ship with every order.
good til 8/26


----------



## P.Y.T.

@Hermes Newbie -Yea, I think I'm pretty much on a slippery slope from here.. I'm eyeing a few jeweled cashmere tops and a red blazer.


----------



## tomz_grl

Any thoughts on the factory jeans... fit/quality?


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

I have factory versions of both the toothpick and matchstick. I like them well enough  If you are worried about the quality, just wait until regular j.crew sale, the jeans ALWAYS get marked down. Colored ones especially, I've seen them for $19 or $29 with extra $30 off!


----------



## cutecute

My cardigans are my favorite also  Especially the featherweight cashmere ones!


----------



## saira1214

I just got my September catalog a few days and am really loving the a lot of the fall pieces.  I instantly fell in love with the black Nike Air Pegasus vintage shoes and went to order them immediately.  They weren't on the site, so I figured that they have not yet put them on the site for sale.  I just finished a live chat with a representative who told me they are already sold out with no indication of a restock. I search on evil bay as well and no dice.  I'm so bummed.

ETA: I think I just found them somewhere else. Wahoo!


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

Anyone have an extra J.Crew Factory code they aren't using? They recently sent out 20% off with purchase of $125+ with shipments. Thanks!!!


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

JCinwrppingppr said:


> Anyone have an extra J.Crew Factory code they aren't using? They recently sent out 20% off with purchase of $125+ with shipments. Thanks!!!


found one, thanks


----------



## BagLovingMom

Does anyone have the Calf Hair Leopard Etta pumps?  Any thoughts on comfort/sizing?


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Are there any current coupon codes for full-priced items? Thanks!


----------



## J_L33

Who else is annoyed that the new roll-out of J.Crew's Schoolboy blazer in velvet is already mostly sold out online? Especially the dusty violet (?). All the small sizes in regular and petite (which is me) are gone!


----------



## saira1214

BagLovingMom said:


> Does anyone have the Calf Hair Leopard Etta pumps?  Any thoughts on comfort/sizing?



I have these and sized up a half size. They hurt, but are so dang cute. I have a slightly wide foot though.


----------



## saira1214

J_L33 said:


> Who else is annoyed that the new roll-out of J.Crew's Schoolboy blazer in velvet is already mostly sold out online? Especially the dusty violet (?). All the small sizes in regular and petite (which is me) are gone!



I find that a lot of things have been selling out quickly. I'm confused.


----------



## J_L33

saira1214 said:


> I find that a lot of things have been selling out quickly. I'm confused.



Maybe it's a marketing strategy; they're using the principle of "limited quantity" to get people to act quickly. I bet that after it's sold out, they'll carefully reinstate some sizes back online.


----------



## Sparklybags

Does anyone know how the every suede pumps run compared to the mona or etta pumps? Also does anyone know if they are the same price in store as online $169.99? Thanks


----------



## wannabelyn

Has anyone tried the marina mini wedge? I have really wide feet so I am worried they won't be wide enough, thanks in advance!


----------



## keodi

Does anyone own the Martina calf hair leopard wedges?


----------



## P.Y.T.

I have some stuff that I purchased a week or two ago. I just haven't had the time to take pics..


----------



## LovesYSL

Ladies! Gilt City has a FREE J Crew Factory coupon available right now!


----------



## burb3rrylov3r

I bought so much this summer I am scared to even go look at fall clothes! I got a great tunic - patterned blue and red, a striped fitted dress and a light wool and metallic scarf in Charlotte a few weeks ago.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

keodi said:


> Does anyone own the Martina calf hair leopard wedges?


 
I have Martina wedges in black suede, I sized up a half size up, usually a 6.5 sometimes 6 went to 7.  However after a year and half of constant wear, it has stretched out, I had resoled it once already, that was another thing, after 9 months of wear it had started to feel really thin on the bottom.


----------



## keodi

AmeeLVSBags said:


> I have Martina wedges in black suede, I sized up a half size up, usually a 6.5 sometimes 6 went to 7.  However after a year and half of constant wear, it has stretched out, I had resoled it once already, that was another thing, after 9 months of wear it had started to feel really thin on the bottom.



Thanks I ordered a pair with the current sale code..


----------



## livefire

Hi 

I am new here.  As a guy, a try to buy my wife some nice clothes and thought this forum may be helpful in getting some ideas for her.  I hope that is okay as a guy that I post or ask questions.

I have read through postings in this thread that led me to make a purchase from what I have seen or what may look nice.  

I don't like want my wife coming across as looking slutty, but more classy.  If I like something, she tells me to just lay it out for her to wear as I won't lay out something that makes her look ridiculous.

Since I think J Crew clothing looks nice, I decided to make a purchase for her.  I bought her a pencil skirt for this fall from some of the recommendations or pictures posted.  I am also thinking I saw a recommendation that this woman gave as a tip to make the skirt a little longer, buy it in a tall rather than the normal size, so that is what I decided to do.

The color I thought that would look so good on her would be this gray/heather gray color.  You can view it at this link: http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/skirts/pencil/PRDOVR~02676/02676.jsp

The tall was perfect for her.  For this, I suggested she try a nice black sweater top, with a shiny belt with silver buckle type, the heather gray pencil skirt in wool that came to the top of the calf (I think the skirt is like 25 1/2 or 26 inches long) and a  pair of black leather over the knee high heel dress boots. In my opinion, it looked really good and classy, and she liked it.

Thanks for the ideas and hope that I can post more or ask those of you who know what looks good questions. 

Thank you,
LF


----------



## BagLovingMom

Just got the Calf Hair  Ettas.  I went up a 1/2 size, they are gorgeous!


----------



## Sparklybags

I've been wearing so much J crew recently! I totally forgot about the cafe capris I got on sale last year, but they are so comfy!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

If you love the Tilda top but not the price, Kohl's has a very nice dupe of it, it's long sleeve instead, it's $25 right now. 
http://www.kohls.com/product/prd-1495040/elle-embellished-ruffle-shirt.jsp


----------



## Sparklybags

Anyone hand wash their Minnie Pants successfully? I hate having things dry cleaned unless they really have to be!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Sparklybags said:


> Anyone hand wash their Minnie Pants successfully? I hate having things dry cleaned unless they really have to be!


 
My wool minnies I dry clean, but the regular minnie, I have washed and dryed in the machine, with regular clothes and they come out ok. to be safe wash it on gentle cycle and dry it low heat.


----------



## Sparklybags

AmeeLVSBags said:


> My wool minnies I dry clean, but the regular minnie, I have washed and dryed in the machine, with regular clothes and they come out ok. to be safe wash it on gentle cycle and dry it low heat.



Thank You so much


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Just bought this bracelet on sale:


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Can anyone tell me if J Crew will do price adjustments? Also, is J Crew jewelry faked? I've seen a lot of pieces on eBay that are shipping from Hong Kong.


----------



## Luvmygirls

I'm a big fan of J Crew, especially their cashmere sweaters and jackets. I look forward to wearing them as Fall and Winter approaches.


----------



## indypup

HermesNewbie said:


> Can anyone tell me if J Crew will do price adjustments? Also, is J Crew jewelry faked? I've seen a lot of pieces on eBay that are shipping from Hong Kong.



Yes, it is.  Personally, when I look for J. Crew pieces on eBay, I avoid sellers located in China and pieces I don't recognize (I worked there for years so I'm familiar with what we sold from 08 to now). 

Regarding price adjustments, we usually did within reason but it depends on the manager and the particulars of the situation.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

indypup said:


> Yes, it is.  Personally, when I look for J. Crew pieces on eBay, I avoid sellers located in China and pieces I don't recognize (I worked there for years so I'm familiar with what we sold from 08 to now).
> 
> Regarding price adjustments, we usually did within reason but it depends on the manager and the particulars of the situation.


 
Thanks so much for the info -- I appreciate it! I will steer clear items shipping from China.


----------



## Sparklybags

Does anyone know if there is a 30% off code this time like they've done before and just sent to select customers?


----------



## LuxAddicted

Love the way this necklace adds a bit of sparkle


----------



## Dukeprincess

LuxAddicted said:


> Love the way this necklace adds a bit of sparkle



That's gorgeous!


----------



## LuxAddicted

This was a recent sale find


----------



## LovesYSL

luxaddicted said:


> love the way this necklace adds a bit of sparkle



love it!


----------



## roussel

I just adore the belvedere red polka dot underwire top and retro brief I got.  So flattering on!


----------



## MJDaisy

I'm sad to say I have pretty much stopped shopping at J Crew bc I don't think the quality is good enough for the prices. My clothes from target have better quality. My $125 pave bracelet from J crew had a ton of gems falling out. Very disappointing. I do like J crew's shoes a lot and will continue to buy them...but otherwise, I am kinda out of the J crew loop these days.


----------



## trigirl

MJDaisy said:


> I'm sad to say I have pretty much stopped shopping at J Crew bc I don't think the quality is good enough for the prices. My clothes from target have better quality. My $125 pave bracelet from J crew had a ton of gems falling out. Very disappointing. I do like J crew's shoes a lot and will continue to buy them...but otherwise, I am kinda out of the J crew loop these days.



I agree. I just bought new earrings and the wire is much thinner and they just don't seem as nice as the pairs I got a few years ago. I am almost afraid of putting it into my ear and having the wire bend or snap. I'll keep buying some jewelry and clothing here and there but not like I used to. I was so disappointed in the sweater quality last year that I don't think that I bought more than one.


----------



## keodi

MJDaisy said:


> I'm sad to say I have pretty much stopped shopping at J Crew bc I don't think the quality is good enough for the prices. My clothes from target have better quality. My $125 pave bracelet from J crew had a ton of gems falling out. Very disappointing. I do like J crew's shoes a lot and will continue to buy them...but otherwise, I am kinda out of the J crew loop these days.



same here, I have purchased a few Jcrew shoes though. That's pretty much it.


----------



## Antonia

*I have bought a few of their 'collection' pieces this fall since they are made of better materials (less synthetics) but I will only buy if there is a promotional code.  *


----------



## saira1214

Antonia said:


> *I have bought a few of their 'collection' pieces this fall since they are made of better materials (less synthetics) but I will only buy if there is a promotional code.  *



Now they are excluding collection pieces from promos. I have been waiting for a year to get the leather pants. Sigh.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

MJDaisy said:


> I'm sad to say I have pretty much stopped shopping at J Crew bc I don't think the quality is good enough for the prices. My clothes from target have better quality. My $125 pave bracelet from J crew had a ton of gems falling out. Very disappointing. I do like J crew's shoes a lot and will continue to buy them...but otherwise, I am kinda out of the J crew loop these days.



I agree and find that I am buying fewer items from J. Crew for either quality issues or simply because a lot of their new styles are not as appealing as past ones. I now wait for things to go drastically reduced before I buy.  I really do hope they continue to make their shoes in Italy as they are a great value, especially on sale.


----------



## Antonia

saira1214 said:


> Now they are excluding collection pieces from promos. I have been waiting for a year to get the leather pants. Sigh.


 

Did they just start doing this within the last month?  I've bought a collection tweed jacket (the early fall one that sold out quickly) and silk top and both were purchased with promo code.


----------



## gigiofca

Antonia said:


> Did they just start doing this within the last month?  I've bought a collection tweed jacket (the early fall one that sold out quickly) and silk top and both were purchased with promo code.


J Crew definitely excluded leather from promos as of August 2013. Online they will code things so that promos don't apply to the items they want to have excluded. Note that if you go into the store, the promo will usually apply. They scan the promo barcode from their book & it takes the % off of whatever is on the bill.


----------



## saira1214

gigiofca said:


> J Crew definitely excluded leather from promos as of August 2013. Online they will code things so that promos don't apply to the items they want to have excluded. Note that if you go into the store, the promo will usually apply. They scan the promo barcode from their book & it takes the % off of whatever is on the bill.



Hmmm, I'll see if it works today. Thanks. I'm not sure, but I feel like the exclusions started before August 13.  But, the leather pants were also more expensive before. I feel like they recently dropped the price on those.


----------



## cakegirl

It depends-I got the leather shorts during a shorts promo and the code applied. 
I agree about the quality. The only thing  I really buy is bikinis and the occasional shoe. I am trying out a jacket on this promo but will not decide until i can look at the quality.
Everything else I have bought in the past few years has had shockingly bad quality. Sweaters with rips or holes after a few hours wear, pencil skirt coming unstitched at the seams the first time I wore it.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

When I was in the store, the SA said it excludes anything with leather! Like the sweater with leather pockets were excluded!


----------



## keodi

hellokatiegirl said:


> I agree and find that I am buying fewer items from J. Crew for either quality issues or simply because a lot of their new styles are not as appealing as past ones. I now wait for things to go drastically reduced before I buy. * I really do hope they continue to make their shoes in Italy as they are a great value, especially on sale*.



I agree with is I usually buy their shoes on sale or with a promo.


cakegirl said:


> It depends-I got the leather shorts during a shorts promo and the code applied.
> I agree about the quality. The only thing  I really buy is bikinis and the occasional shoe. I am trying out a jacket on this promo but will not decide until i can look at the quality.
> *Everything else I have bought in the past few years has had shockingly bad quality. Sweaters with rips or holes after a few hours wear, pencil skirt coming* unstitched at the seams the first time I wore it.



I'm not surprised, I've had sweaters with pills and holes after one wear.


----------



## livefire

I have a question for the women who buy JCrew pencil skirts. (Like the Super 120s)

Recently, I saw the recommendation to buy in tall to get a longer skirt in which the sizing was the same (fit), this will work well for my wife into the fall and winter.

My question is will the same be true if I buy it petite?  She wears a size 10 in the pencil skirts.  If I want the skirt to be shorter than the standard regular 22 1/2 or 23 inches, if I buy her a petite in size 10, will the fit still be the same size around her waiste and hips, and only the skirt length will change (say to 20 inches)?  Does going to petite same size hold true as going to tall same size?  I was thinking the shorter skirt would work better for some of her OTK high heel dress boots.

Thank you.
LF


----------



## panduhbear

wow didn't know this thread existed. Was maybe a good thing j crew only opened stores in Ontario a year or two ago.Wearing head to toe j crew today...


----------



## saira1214

livefire said:


> I have a question for the women who buy JCrew pencil skirts. (Like the Super 120s)
> 
> Recently, I saw the recommendation to buy in tall to get a longer skirt in which the sizing was the same (fit), this will work well for my wife into the fall and winter.
> 
> My question is will the same be true if I buy it petite?  She wears a size 10 in the pencil skirts.  If I want the skirt to be shorter than the standard regular 22 1/2 or 23 inches, if I buy her a petite in size 10, will the fit still be the same size around her waiste and hips, and only the skirt length will change (say to 20 inches)?  Does going to petite same size hold true as going to tall same size?  I was thinking the shorter skirt would work better for some of her OTK high heel dress boots.
> 
> Thank you.
> LF



If you buy petite, the general rule is to go one size up for the same fit around the waist and hips.


----------



## legseleven

Can anyone please help me? I'm in Australia and have recently rediscovered my love for JCrew after a recent trip to the US.

I'm a 6 in the Boy button up shirts, would I be the same in the popovers? I'm specially looking at the Swiss Dot Tuxedo shirt.

Thank you!


----------



## shoecrazy

legseleven said:


> Can anyone please help me? I'm in Australia and have recently rediscovered my love for JCrew after a recent trip to the US.
> 
> I'm a 6 in the Boy button up shirts, would I be the same in the popovers? I'm specially looking at the Swiss Dot Tuxedo shirt.
> 
> Thank you!


The swiss dot tuxedo shirt runs really large. I went down 1-2 sizes from my boy shirt size. I loved this shirt in the catalog but in real life it didn't work at all. The swiss dot part is really sheer and the tux panel felt too stiff and fussy by contrast.


----------



## sammie225

just wanted to share my jeweled sweatshirt which i got for extra 30% off  i'm usually between small and medium and i'm glad that i choose medium because otherwise it would be way too short


----------



## LovesYSL

sammie225 said:


> just wanted to share my jeweled sweatshirt which i got for extra 30% off  i'm usually between small and medium and i'm glad that i choose medium because otherwise it would be way too short



This looks adorable on you! I've been eyeing it so thanks for clearing up the sizing!


----------



## legseleven

shoecrazy said:


> The swiss dot tuxedo shirt runs really large. I went down 1-2 sizes from my boy shirt size. I loved this shirt in the catalog but in real life it didn't work at all. The swiss dot part is really sheer and the tux panel felt too stiff and fussy by contrast.



Thank you shoecrazy. I want it more for layering under sweaters so I will size down. Thanks again!


----------



## Sparklybags

sammie225 said:


> just wanted to share my jeweled sweatshirt which i got for extra 30% off  i'm usually between small and medium and i'm glad that i choose medium because otherwise it would be way too short




Love this!!


----------



## Sparklybags

I've been wearing so much J crew recently! J Crew sequin tee, minnie pants, Mona pumps and pave bracelet


----------



## sammix3

New coat will arrive tomorrow!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

I am a true jcrew fan for years and I can't believe I never gave their jeans a try!!! I am in love with my new toothpick black denim. I can't wait to get another pair, hopefully this time on sale.


----------



## katesuki

I just bought my first ever J Crew item (I'm from Australia so sadly we don't have it here!) - the Memo dress in charcoal pinstripe! The fit and the style are soooooo perfect. I love their huge size range too!!


----------



## legseleven

What is the difference between the matchstick and toothpick pants/jeans? Which one has a skinnier leg? TIA!


----------



## shoecrazy

legseleven said:


> What is the difference between the matchstick and toothpick pants/jeans? Which one has a skinnier leg? TIA!


Toothpick is skinnier. Matchstick is a slim straight cut.


----------



## sammie225

here's the other sweater i got myself with the promo code


----------



## legseleven

shoecrazy said:


> Toothpick is skinnier. Matchstick is a slim straight cut.



Thank you again shoecrazy x.


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Love jcrew jewelry!


----------



## roussel

extra 40% off sale  items today.  i got the goodwinn bag in camel/orange.  anyone own this?  kinda reminds me of celine trapeze bag.  http://www.jcrew.com/womens_categor...allany~~~~~goodwinn/03193.jsp?isSaleItem=true
i also got the blue sun shirt. hopefully it's not big.  got the hubby a couple polo shirts too. he loves jcrew shirts.


----------



## heartfelt

roussel said:


> extra 40% off sale  items today.  i got the goodwinn bag in camel/orange.  anyone own this?  kinda reminds me of celine trapeze bag.  http://www.jcrew.com/womens_categor...allany~~~~~goodwinn/03193.jsp?isSaleItem=true
> i also got the blue sun shirt. hopefully it's not big.  got the hubby a couple polo shirts too. he loves jcrew shirts.



I have the wine/grey color. I got it during the 25% off promo. Good thing it's out of stock or I would've been kicking myself for not waiting it out for sale. I like the bag, but I got a mysterious stain on it and I'm usually very careful with my bags, so I'd watch out for the leather. it feels nice, though. My only gripe is that the strap is very thin, so the weight distribution isn't the best. It's pretty though -- alot like the trapeze!


----------



## roussel

heartfelt said:


> I have the wine/grey color. I got it during the 25% off promo. Good thing it's out of stock or I would've been kicking myself for not waiting it out for sale. I like the bag, but I got a mysterious stain on it and I'm usually very careful with my bags, so I'd watch out for the leather. it feels nice, though. My only gripe is that the strap is very thin, so the weight distribution isn't the best. It's pretty though -- alot like the trapeze!


 
I think I saw that color at the store a while back, so pretty!  Can you remove the strap and carry it like a clutch or satchel? I don't see a handle up top.


----------



## am2022

Very nice~!!! I am a Jcrew Jewelry addict myself! 


Bevyofpurses said:


> Love jcrew jewelry!


----------



## heartfelt

roussel said:


> I think I saw that color at the store a while back, so pretty!  Can you remove the strap and carry it like a clutch or satchel? I don't see a handle up top.



It is a really pretty color! Love the burgundy, but clumsy me got a stain on the front flap so I dyed the flap black. Now it's even more like a celine trapeze tricolor.  You can take the strap off and carry it as a clutch, but it's a little big/bulky for that I think.


----------



## meagan1993

Bevyofpurses said:


> Love jcrew jewelry!



Nice collection!  Love that white flower necklace.  I'm not even a jewelry person, but I want that necklace!!!  So stunning.


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Maegan , amacasa, thank you sweetness!


----------



## ShoeLover

Does anyone have the everly suede pumps? Are they comfortable? I just ordered the purple ones yesterday with the 40% off and free shipping. I just couldn't resist.

BTW, after weeks of stalking the liberty print pajamas, they were finally available and I received them a couple of days ago, but the shorts were missing. I am so disappointed!!!


----------



## shmoog

ShoeLover said:


> Does anyone have the everly suede pumps? Are they comfortable? I just ordered the purple ones yesterday with the 40% off and free shipping. I just couldn't resist.
> 
> BTW, after weeks of stalking the liberty print pajamas, they were finally available and I received them a couple of days ago, but the shorts were missing. I am so disappointed!!!



I have the Everly suede pumps in black, and I find them very comfortable for what they are...heels with a pointy toe. They are true to J.Crew heel sizing. That purple looks so pretty!


----------



## ShoeLover

Thanks shmoog! I'm glad to hear that! I really want the black ones too but I feel like I already have several black pointy pumps. But I'm really into suede atm...


----------



## Jujuma

Has anybody bought the pixie leather equestrian pants? I want to buy them but in the past I've always preferred the Minnie quality wise. For $168 I want to be sure they'll hold up. Anybody have any thoughts on them? Thanks


----------



## LVMom07

Hi ! Just ordered the Macalister wedge boots ! Anyone have these? Are they comfortable? Just curious, what kind of pants do they look best with? Tia!!


----------



## renza

Has anyone tried the scallop-trim mini? I have seen a couple reviews and photos online, but I'm wondering if anyone has more thoughts to share.  I'm looking at the bright cerise, but I wish the pinot noir were still in stock.


----------



## roussel

Sadly had to return the goodwinn purse in camel.  The color is not working for me and I wish the bag is thicker or not as flat looking. I also had to return the blue sun shirt, it runs big. Need an XS. Got some good deals from the store though including 2 matchstick jeans, a necklace, wool pants, and two sweaters. Hubby got some shirts too. Very nice deal with addl 40% off


----------



## Spicy_K

LVMom07 said:


> Hi ! Just ordered the Macalister wedge boots ! Anyone have these? Are they comfortable? Just curious, what kind of pants do they look best with? Tia!!



I owned these boots about 3 years ago. They ran about 1/2 too big for me... My feet kept sliding in them! Very cute but mine got destroyed by all of the crocking from my jeans. Then I used suede protector spray and it ruined the color. I donated them 

I suggest wearing these with cuffed jeans or skinny corduroys. Do not let the hem of your jeans touch them! I've also seen these styles with thick scrunchy socks with leggings or skinny jeans tucked into the socks.


----------



## LVMom07

Spicy_K said:


> I owned these boots about 3 years ago. They ran about 1/2 too big for me... My feet kept sliding in them! Very cute but mine got destroyed by all of the crocking from my jeans. Then I used suede protector spray and it ruined the color. I donated them
> 
> I suggest wearing these with cuffed jeans or skinny corduroys. Do not let the hem of your jeans touch them! I've also seen these styles with thick scrunchy socks with leggings or skinny jeans tucked into the socks.



Thanks for the reply! Well i have a tiny foot so hopefully they wont be to big..lol. So the friction from the jeans rubbed on the shoe?  Did it create color transfer? I plan on wearing them with cords or denim, but will cuff then


----------



## Spicy_K

LVMom07 said:


> Thanks for the reply! Well i have a tiny foot so hopefully they wont be to big..lol. So the friction from the jeans rubbed on the shoe?  Did it create color transfer? I plan on wearing them with cords or denim, but will cuff then



Yes denim transferred onto my shoes (which were the nut color) and looked green! I'm a true size 6 and they were a little big but it's nothing an insole couldn't fix. I'm a little sad my shoes got damaged $200 down the drain  just make sure you test a small area before spray anything on them. I've been protecting all of my suede shoes and never had a problem before.

Is anyone else eyeing the Boucle bomber jacket? I tried it on and it's so cute not sure about it for $200 :-/

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/blazers/noveltyblazers/PRDOVR~03441/03441.jsp


----------



## Undine

Re: comments on quality:

I've had good luck with their Super 120's suiting clothes (a blazer and the city pant, both in super 120's fabric). They've both worn like iron, and the fabric also seems to resist wrinkles quite well and drapes nicely. 

Their cashmere pills like crazy, but if you don't mind "shaving" it with a de-piller, it seems to wear well otherwise, and doesn't shrink when you hand-wash it. 

I have a couple of J. Crew bags with pebbled leather, and the leather feels great and has also worn well. 

I have had bad luck with their merino wool sweaters, which continued to shrink every time that I hand-washed them (cool water, no agitation).

I've found the denim which is closest to 100% cotton wears better than the ones with a larger percentage of synthetics, which tend to wear quicker (at least on me). That said, I'm in love with their Matchstick cut.


----------



## ShoeLover

So I found the liberty pajamas last week (I got up really early just to check if they were available), and I bought them. I just got them a few minutes ago and once again, the shorts are missing!!!! I am soooo mad!!!!


----------



## MJDaisy

I'm wearing the tartan skirt from the J crew factory today. I have to admit I don't think it was worth the $59 I spent on it quality wise but I love it so dang much I don't care!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

renza said:


> Has anyone tried the scallop-trim mini? I have seen a couple reviews and photos online, but I'm wondering if anyone has more thoughts to share.  I'm looking at the bright cerise, but I wish the pinot noir were still in stock.


 
I tried the heather grey and it's really cute, I am 5'2" and 135# and size 6 sits right at my waist, if I wanted to wear it low slung, which I think it's meant to be that way, I would have needed a size 10. I really loved it, but it was still pricey for how much wear it would get in my closet.


----------



## tomz_grl

Got the Nov 2013 catalogue today and the guy in the mens section may be the ultimate Christian... just saying...


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Question regarding the holiday reward, I got a GC in the mail, also recieved an email with a code, I can only use one or the other or they are two separate things?


----------



## saira1214

Darn, I never get GCs from Jcrew and I spend a ton of money there! No code either. Boo!


----------



## Frugalfinds

AmeeLVSBags said:


> Question regarding the holiday reward, I got a GC in the mail, also recieved an email with a code, I can only use one or the other or they are two separate things?



Do you have to be a cardholder to get one?


----------



## hellokatiegirl

I always miss out on those gift cards too! I am also curious if you have to be a cardholder to receive one.

Anyway, I haven't been doing a lot of shopping at the regular J. Crew much lately. (Although I have shopped quite a bit at the factory.) These Darby Loafers were my most recent J. Crew purchase. They are super comfy! I took my regular size for those of you who might also be thinking about them.


----------



## suedoc

hellokatiegirl said:


> I always miss out on those gift cards too! I am also curious if you have to be a cardholder to receive one.
> 
> Anyway, I haven't been doing a lot of shopping at the regular J. Crew much lately. (Although I have shopped quite a bit at the factory.) These Darby Loafers were my most recent J. Crew purchase. They are super comfy! I took my regular size for those of you who might also be thinking about them.



Beautiful! I love the Darby loafers - always comfortable and a nice change from ballet flats.


----------



## livefire

Hi Saira,

I finally got around to buying my wife another one of the Double Serge Heather Graphite skirts http://www.jcrew.com/womens_feature/NewArrivals/dresses/PRD~03216/03216.jsp.  I had already bought this for her in a size 10 regular and tall (for the added length), but when she wore the regular pencil skirt with a pair of her taller black leather knee high heel dress boots (shown below), while still looking good coming down to the tops (as the skirt is 23 1/2 inches), I thought about trying her it with the 21 1/2 to go with the boots. Per your recommendation, I went on ahead with ordering her a size 12 Petite so that the fit should be the same in the waiste, but for a few inches shorter on the skirt.  If it works well for her, I will buy her a black double serge one too like this.  Thank you for the advice.  It arrives today, so should give an indication of how well this will look. Thank you!  LiveFire












saira1214 said:


> If you buy petite, the general rule is to go one size up for the same fit around the waist and hips.


----------



## cakegirl

Has anyone tried the double cloth moto jacket? What is the fabric like? How is the fit?
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_categor...001&siteId=lct18g*nJUA-J/XQZfDeDBwbdDtfp/H3Kg


----------



## firstaid

Did anyone get the Dec 2013 catalogue. Lol at the jeweled llama sweater.
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_feature/NewArrivals/sweaters/PRDOVR~07877/ENE~1+2+3+22+4294967294+20+225~~~0~15~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~jewel%20llama/07877.jsp?isSaleItem=false&isFromSearch=true


  For the ladies who have purses from Jcrew, they have been holding up well? So they are good buys in your opinion?

Does anyone have  the continental zip wallet? http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Navigation.../03820.jsp?isSaleItem=false&isFromSearch=true

Any reviews?


----------



## Jujuma

Got the leather jodhpur Pixie's. Love. Got them a size up, I'm a little more mature and didn't want them too tight, hope they don't stretch too much. I wash my non leather one's in the machine on hand wash cycle but I guess I can't do this with these. Does anyone have them and had them cleaned yet? Wonder if it's going to be a pain?


----------



## saira1214

livefire said:


> Hi Saira,
> 
> I finally got around to buying my wife another one of the Double Serge Heather Graphite skirts http://www.jcrew.com/womens_feature/NewArrivals/dresses/PRD~03216/03216.jsp.  I had already bought this for her in a size 10 regular and tall (for the added length), but when she wore the regular pencil skirt with a pair of her taller black leather knee high heel dress boots (shown below), while still looking good coming down to the tops (as the skirt is 23 1/2 inches), I thought about trying her it with the 21 1/2 to go with the boots. Per your recommendation, I went on ahead with ordering her a size 12 Petite so that the fit should be the same in the waiste, but for a few inches shorter on the skirt.  If it works well for her, I will buy her a black double serge one too like this.  Thank you for the advice.  It arrives today, so should give an indication of how well this will look. Thank you!  LiveFire


Awesome, I can't wait to hear how it all works out!


----------



## mishybelle

I've never purchased heels from JCrew, but I have my eye on the Etta and Everlys that are on sale right now. If I'm a 6.5 in the Cece flats, would I be a 6 or 6.5 in the satin or suede Etta or Everlys? TIA!


----------



## BagLovingMom

mishybelle said:


> I've never purchased heels from JCrew, but I have my eye on the Etta and Everlys that are on sale right now. If I'm a 6.5 in the Cece flats, would I be a 6 or 6.5 in the satin or suede Etta or Everlys? TIA!



I went up a half size with both and the fit was great.. J Crew heels used to run more TTS IMO but more recent styles run smaller for me.  The Ettas are TDF.  I ordered calf hair versions in both styles.  The Ettas were TDF, I chose those over the Everly style.


----------



## BagLovingMom

Jujuma said:


> Got the leather jodhpur Pixie's. Love. Got them a size up, I'm a little more mature and didn't want them too tight, hope they don't stretch too much. I wash my non leather one's in the machine on hand wash cycle but I guess I can't do this with these. Does anyone have them and had them cleaned yet? Wonder if it's going to be a pain?



Hm, I love those but I'm 37 lol and didn't want too tight myself either.  Sounds like they may be ok afterall


----------



## Jujuma

BagLovingMom said:


> Hm, I love those but I'm 37 lol and didn't want too tight myself either.  Sounds like they may be ok afterall




Definitely. My husband can be very critical if he feels I'm dressing too young and he likes these pants a lot. And I'm even older than you! With the right top and accessories, classic not too trendy, they look very nice.


----------



## mishybelle

Does Pixie sizing run similar to Minnie? I'm thinking of getting the leather tuxedo stripe or leather front Pixie online.


----------



## meganfm

For those who own Minnie pants-how tight did you buy them?  I have heard they stretch out quite a bit, however I'm looking to wear these in a business casual environment and I don't want them to be TOO skintight.

(Ignore the length-this is the regular version and I ordered the Tall).










I'm normally a 6 in JCrew pants and a 4/6 in their skirts.  The 4 was a bit loose in the waist (I'm pear shaped though, so that is not uncommon) so they suggested I go with the 2 (which is what I'm wearing in the photos).  I ended up ordering a Tall 2 and then added on the Tall 4 just in case.  You definitely see every lump and bump in my legs in the 2-especially the lump on the back of my thigh and the outline of my knee.

These are also the wool version-not sure if that makes a difference in sagging compared to the twill version.


----------



## Jujuma

mishybelle said:


> Does Pixie sizing run similar to Minnie? I'm thinking of getting the leather tuxedo stripe or leather front Pixie online.




In the past I've taken my actual size in Minnie and size up one in Pixxie. This year the material in both pants feels a little different to me. I use to love the Minnie and not so on the Pixxie, this year it's just the opposite, I love the Pixxie and find the Minnie a little off fit wise, I would def size down in the Minnie. I bought the leather jodhpur Pixxie and reg Pixxie and sized up in both, I hope I'm not sorry. I have hand washed my Pixxie's in the past but don't think I would do it with the way the material feels this year and def not with the leather one's.


----------



## legseleven

If I'm a small in the excursion vest, would I be the same size in the factory version? I thought I'd wait until they went on sale at the end of the season (prices for Australia are insane!) but now they're all sold out! So now I'm not sure if I should resort to gouged prices on eBay or hold my breath and hope they are released again next year....any ideas?


----------



## boxermomof2

legseleven said:


> If I'm a small in the excursion vest, would I be the same size in the factory version? I thought I'd wait until they went on sale at the end of the season (prices for Australia are insane!) but now they're all sold out! So now I'm not sure if I should resort to gouged prices on eBay *or hold my breath and hope they are released again next year....any ideas*?



I'm wondering the same thing. 
Can anyone tell me if the factory stores will do phone/mail orders? My local factory stores are sold out.


----------



## LVMom07

boxermomof2 said:


> I'm wondering the same thing.
> Can anyone tell me if the factory stores will do phone/mail orders? My local factory stores are sold out.



Yes, I believe the factories will.


----------



## boxermomof2

LVMom07 said:


> Yes, I believe the factories will.



Thank you! I called around and there are no herringbone vests to be found. My son's SO wants one really bad, so I broke down and paid eBay prices. It will be a huge surprise for her. I bought the J Crew.com excursion vest in pink flamingo for myself(this color is so much better IRL), and I don't see a difference in quality compared to the factory herringbone vest. 
The newer excursion vests have one way zipper vs two zipper pulls. I think I like the two zip style.


----------



## c0uture

Ordered the Jacquard-Stitch Fair Isle Sweater today


----------



## cakegirl

Do not buy the women's smartphone wool gloves!!! They are the worst. they are supposed to be treated with something so you can use your phone without taking them off but they do not work at all. Also, they are completely pilled after one wearing.


----------



## millux

So, does anyone have the Icon Trench in wool-cashmere? Thoughts?

I am tempted by the Cabernet because the color looks so rich and deep. I loved it on chloeconspiracy blog.


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

millux said:


> So, does anyone have the Icon Trench in wool-cashmere? Thoughts?
> 
> I am tempted by the Cabernet because the color looks so rich and deep. I loved it on chloeconspiracy blog.



I want this coat too!! However last time I checked cabernet was sold out! So sad. I keep checking Ebay for them. 

In other news..I posted this in the Shoe Deals thread but thought it might help people out here too! I went hunting for those coveted J.Crew hummingbird Ettas on Ebay after seeing them at a sample sale. Didn't find my size but I thought I'd pass these links on because I know how popular they were! 

size 9 http://www.ebay.com/itm/151189211200?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

size 9 http://www.ebay.com/itm/J-Crew-Coll...15638?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3cd9a6a816

size 8  http://www.ebay.com/itm/J-Crew-Coll...12159?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item258642c2df

size 7.5 http://www.ebay.com/itm/JCREW-Hummi...03322?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item417a4652da


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Hi all! Anyone have the cocoon coat? How does it fit/sizing? I want to order it online.

Also, how does their 00P run? I'm 5'4" so I'm on the border of petite and regular. I think the overall length will be fine, I'm just worried about sleeve length. thanks!!


----------



## Luv22119

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Hi all! Anyone have the cocoon coat? How does it fit/sizing? I want to order it online.
> 
> Also, how does their 00P run? I'm 5'4" so I'm on the border of petite and regular. I think the overall length will be fine, I'm just worried about sleeve length. thanks!!




I have the cocoon coat in Regal Blue. Great rich color, very nice quality. I love it. I ordered 1 size down because the sales associate said that coat runs large. A size down from my usual size was perfect. HTH!


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Luv22119 said:


> I have the cocoon coat in Regal Blue. Great rich color, very nice quality. I love it. I ordered 1 size down because the sales associate said that coat runs large. A size down from my usual size was perfect. HTH!



Thank you! I'm going to a store today and hopefully they have my size/color combo!


----------



## meganfm

Does anyone know how often/likely JCrew restocks out of stock items?

I'm holding my breath waiting for the tall full-length wool Minnie pant to be restocked in black-some colours are showing up with sizes backordered but the black is completely gone in most sizes.  I had preordered the T2 (due mid January), but panicked thinking it would be too small and cancelled it to order the T4.  Of course, now that I've gotten the T2 and T4 in the cabernet colour....I know I need the T2.  I'm holding on to the T4 in the black just in case, because I've been searching over a year for skinny full-length black pants and I don't want to lose out!  I called CS and they didn't have a date in the system and can't confirm anything at this time.


----------



## viba424

Has anyone purchased or tried on the Aiden ankle boots? I purchased them in 9 in the sale online; hoping they fit even though I normally wear 8.5...any recollections on how they fit?

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/shoes/boots/PRDOVR~02972/02972.jsp


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Here are a few recent jewelry purchases:


----------



## fashion16

meganfm said:


> Does anyone know how often/likely JCrew restocks out of stock items?
> 
> I'm holding my breath waiting for the tall full-length wool Minnie pant to be restocked in black-some colours are showing up with sizes backordered but the black is completely gone in most sizes.  I had preordered the T2 (due mid January), but panicked thinking it would be too small and cancelled it to order the T4.  Of course, now that I've gotten the T2 and T4 in the cabernet colour....I know I need the T2.  I'm holding on to the T4 in the black just in case, because I've been searching over a year for skinny full-length black pants and I don't want to lose out!  I called CS and they didn't have a date in the system and can't confirm anything at this time.




stock is replenished and refreshed (as applicable) every morning at 7am per their CS online. New sizes previously out of  stock go up primarily on Sat mornings and major reductions in  price occur Tues nights at midnight.


----------



## meganfm

fashion16 said:


> stock is replenished and refreshed (as applicable) every morning at 7am per their CS online. New sizes previously out of  stock go up primarily on Sat mornings and major reductions in  price occur Tues nights at midnight.



Thank you!  I kept stalking and there ended up being a return one morning-it's on its way to me now


----------



## Save_the_Rhinos

Does anyone have any experience with J. Crew backorders?  I ordered the Tortoise Clutch but it says it is backordered until Feb 19! However, when it was in my cart and I paid for it, it said it was "In Stock."  This seems strange, but I'm going to assume backordered until it actually gets here.  But does J. Crew charge when the item ships, or up front on backordered items?


----------



## saira1214

Save_the_Rhinos said:


> Does anyone have any experience with J. Crew backorders?  I ordered the Tortoise Clutch but it says it is backordered until Feb 19! However, when it was in my cart and I paid for it, it said it was "In Stock."  This seems strange, but I'm going to assume backordered until it actually gets here.  But does J. Crew charge when the item ships, or up front on backordered items?



They charge when the items ship. Sometimes before the quoted date.


----------



## candiebear

Save_the_Rhinos said:


> Does anyone have any experience with J. Crew backorders?  I ordered the Tortoise Clutch but it says it is backordered until Feb 19! However, when it was in my cart and I paid for it, it said it was "In Stock."  This seems strange, but I'm going to assume backordered until it actually gets here.  But does J. Crew charge when the item ships, or up front on backordered items?



I ordered a sweater and it ended up being in stock about 3 weeks prior to their estimated release date.


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

Hey y'all. question about J.Crew's older blazers. I recently bought the "long boyfriend blazer"  ( http://www.jcrew.com/womens_feature/NewArrivals/jacketsblazers/PRDOVR~19197/19197.jsp )in black on Ebay, item #19197. I believe it originally sold in Fall 2009. 

The jacket is partially lined - sleeves, shoulder and upper 1/3 of the blazer. However there is a large slit in between the lining and the sleeves at the shoulder on BOTH sides. You can't see this slit unless you lift up part of the lining. And the slit is pretty symmetrical on both sides. My friend said this is intentional, that it makes it easier to move your arms around in the blazer if the lining isn't fully attached to the shoulder. however the stitching is so shoddy. There's fraying loose ends. I can't tell if this slit is intentional, or if this is a somehow damaged jacket where the lining was torn by someone who wore it last. The item was sold as NWT from a seller with great ratings. SInce the jacket is so old, its not like I can just walk into a store and see if other blazers have it. I own 4 other J.crew blazers - tipped schoolboys from 2013, wool flannel schoolboys from 2013 and Lady day jacket from 2012 and none of them have this slit in the shoulder. They are all also fully lined. Can anyone shed some light on this? I'll try to post pictures later if anyone doesn't get what I'm talking about.


----------



## panduhbear

Jujuma said:


> Got the leather jodhpur Pixie's. Love. Got them a size up, I'm a little more mature and didn't want them too tight, hope they don't stretch too much. I wash my non leather one's in the machine on hand wash cycle but I guess I can't do this with these. Does anyone have them and had them cleaned yet? Wonder if it's going to be a pain?


have you gotten your jodhpur pixie pants dry cleaned yet jujuma? I have a pair I need to dry clean too... never dry cleaned anything before... dunno if i have to look for certain dry cleaner or say specific things to make sure they deal w leather properly...


----------



## Save_the_Rhinos

saira1214 said:


> They charge when the items ship. Sometimes before the quoted date.


Thanks, saira1214.  The last update said the order had been "released," which usually means it is ready for shipment.  I'm guessing it wasn't really backordered...


----------



## Jujuma

panduhbear said:


> have you gotten your jodhpur pixie pants dry cleaned yet jujuma? I have a pair I need to dry clean too... never dry cleaned anything before... dunno if i have to look for certain dry cleaner or say specific things to make sure they deal w leather properly...




Haven't had cleaned yet. Only wore to dinner a couple times. I'm not worried how they'll turn out, my dry cleaner is pretty good. Make sure you pick one that knows how to handle leather. I'm more concerned with the cost! I've heard numbers like $65 thrown around for things with leather trim. Mine are going to need it before they go! Something's go after one wear, dresses to wear to functions always have to be pristine when they go on. These not so much.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Do you guys know if J Crew recently changed their sizing..I normally wear J Crew size 0 for tops and  a couple of weeks ago i think it was during thanksgiving sale i tried on 2 diff tops in size 4 and they seemed a little too snug around my bust area and im only a 32 a cup.


----------



## Snowqueen!

tua08366 said:


> Do you guys know if J Crew recently changed their sizing..I normally wear J Crew size 0 for tops and  a couple of weeks ago i think it was during thanksgiving sale i tried on 2 diff tops in size 4 and they seemed a little too snug around my bust area and im only a 32 a cup.


I have always found J Crew to be inconsistent with sizing and not very generous around the bust (and I'm only a 32 B).  I have gone up a size in most of their Blythe and perfect button front shirts in the last year as I have found them to be slimmer everywhere.


----------



## arcana

Does anyone have a metro coat from this year? Can someone please comment on the sizing? I'm usually a 2/4 in their button down shirts. Not sure what size to buy. I also read somewhere that the coats are made with less wool this year as well, kind of a bummer. TIA!


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

Just bought the macalister wedge booties in the light tan color for $89 plus 40 off, plus the student discount. Came to $45 total! I bought them in store where they are still technically full price but they honored the website price for me. Can't believe I got these booties for such a steal. I got them for 77% off the full price. Why does J.crew insist on pricing things so high and then slashing the prices like this? Obviously no one will buy things at full price! Guess it's their marketing gimmick?


Also having shopped the sales in stores (esp the 30 off before Christmas) and the sample sale in November I can safely say the sale at the brick and mortar stores far surpasses the sample sale. The prices are just so much better in store plus no crazy lines and stuff.


----------



## princess101804

They let you stack the student discount w the additional 40% off? They rarely do that for me, they say we can only use one discount. That's such a good deal though congrats!


----------



## Alice1979

I hope this is the right thread to post J Crew shoe sizing question. Could someone who own or has tried on the leather oxfords comment on the sizing? Are they TTS? TIA!


----------



## saira1214

Alice1979 said:


> I hope this is the right thread to post J Crew shoe sizing question. Could someone who own or has tried on the leather oxfords comment on the sizing? Are they TTS? TIA!
> 
> View attachment 2449313


I tried them on and found them to be a bit small and narrow.


----------



## axya

http://stores.ebay.com/Southern-Sensibility?_trksid=p2047675.l2563 What do you guys think of this store? It seems to have a LOT of JCrew NWT items so it seems suspicious, but I'm not sure if there might be fake Jcrews.


----------



## bonchicgenre

axya said:


> http://stores.ebay.com/Southern-Sensibility?_trksid=p2047675.l2563 What do you guys think of this store? It seems to have a LOT of JCrew NWT items so it seems suspicious, but I'm not sure if there might be fake Jcrews.




I am sure this is fake but at my store there are several people who buy multiple items and sizes when they are on sale. It wouldn't surprise me for several items to end up on eBay. Unfortunate. 

As for sizing, it's all over the board. Pants I usually always wear a 2 but tops any where from 2-6.


----------



## suedoc

axya said:


> http://stores.ebay.com/Southern-Sensibility?_trksid=p2047675.l2563 What do you guys think of this store? It seems to have a LOT of JCrew NWT items so it seems suspicious, but I'm not sure if there might be fake Jcrews.



I can't speak for this particular eBay seller, but I can tell you that there are J Crew clearance centers in Lynchburg, VA and Arden, NC. I visited the one in NC - they sell first quality overstocks and returns at a fraction of the original price. It is hit or miss, and I am sure if I lived there, I would hit the store every day! I got a pair of Darby suede slip-ons for $30 and a Lulu Frost necklace for $35.

Keep this in mind you see a seller from VA or NC. They can scoop up bargains and resell them at a good profit.


----------



## AngieJolie

During The Final Days Of The Extra 40% On Sale Items, I Was Able To Grab This Lovely Bow Shirt,,That I Can Layer On Top Of A Chambray Shirt During The a Winter & Wear Alone In The Spring


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

princess101804 said:


> They let you stack the student discount w the additional 40% off? They rarely do that for me, they say we can only use one discount. That's such a good deal though congrats!



I *think* the new rule is, if there is a blanket discount off the entire store, they will not stack discounts. But if its discount off the sale items only, they will. Every now and then I will find an SA who will stack discounts for me even when its a discount on everything. So I always ask even when I expect the answer to be no! Every SA tells me something different about what they will allow and what they won't. During the 30% off pre-christmas sale, a J.crew rep over the phone said they should honor the combined student discount but in store they made a big fuss over it, and then said "this one time only we will combine discounts blah blah blah".


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

suedoc said:


> I can't speak for this particular eBay seller, but I can tell you that there are J Crew clearance centers in Lynchburg, VA and Arden, NC. I visited the one in NC - they sell first quality overstocks and returns at a fraction of the original price. It is hit or miss, and I am sure if I lived there, I would hit the store every day! I got a pair of Darby suede slip-ons for $30 and a Lulu Frost necklace for $35.
> 
> Keep this in mind you see a seller from VA or NC. They can scoop up bargains and resell them at a good profit.



Sounds about right. The sellers location is Forest, VA which according to google maps is only a 20min drive from Lynchburg. Wouldn't be surprised if she bought out the whole factory clearance store and is now selling for a profit on Ebay! Although her prices aren't too bad, especially considering most of us are located nowhere near a clearance center!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

New additions in my closet:

xmas gift from hubby
s7.jcrew.com/is/image/jcrew/07599_WO1016_m?$ary_tn250$

Final sale items:
s7.jcrew.com/is/image/jcrew/08244_WO2727_m?$ary_tn250$
s7.jcrew.com/is/image/jcrew/43438_WE2484?$ary_tn250$


----------



## DiorKiss

Hey girls!
I wanted to get a couple of tops from J Crew, but I've never worn anything from the brand before and there are no J Crew stores in my country. The whole different sizing thing stays difficult, especially if I don't know the brand!
I've had tanks from Abercrombie before in a size XS and in Zara I usually wear a size S or XS. Should I go for 0 or 2 at J Crew?

I want to get this top






What do you think, does J Crew usually run small or large?


----------



## smiley13tree

DiorKiss said:


> Hey girls!
> I wanted to get a couple of tops from J Crew, but I've never worn anything from the brand before and there are no J Crew stores in my country. The whole different sizing thing stays difficult, especially if I don't know the brand!
> I've had tanks from Abercrombie before in a size XS and in Zara I usually wear a size S or XS. Should I go for 0 or 2 at J Crew?
> 
> I want to get this top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think, does J Crew usually run small or large?




I definitely recommend a 0 as J Crew runs large.


----------



## theteabox

DiorKiss said:


> Hey girls!
> I wanted to get a couple of tops from J Crew, but I've never worn anything from the brand before and there are no J Crew stores in my country. The whole different sizing thing stays difficult, especially if I don't know the brand!
> I've had tanks from Abercrombie before in a size XS and in Zara I usually wear a size S or XS. Should I go for 0 or 2 at J Crew?
> 
> I want to get this top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think, does J Crew usually run small or large?



I wear an xs in abercrombie and zara. With jcrew I wear 00 or xxs. They do run large.


----------



## DiorKiss

Thanks a lot girls, that's really helpful!! In that case I'll definitely get a 0 or even 00.

International izing confuses me so much, when I first came to the States I had done some research for shopping and all the online conversion charts said I was a size 6, but I ended up getting everything in 0 or 2. They should fix those charts!


----------



## ladystara

They're discontinuing the cece flats!  I picked up a pair for $45 since I didn't care about the color!


----------



## ladyzee

Good morning! Just wondering if any of you girls have ever shopped with JewelsGood.com for J. Crew necklaces or bracelets. I just happened to come upon this site and saw that they carried quite a selection. They say their items are genuine but just wondering if they are actual authentic J. Crew. Hope for some feedback, many thanks!


----------



## nekostar0412

Alice1979 said:


> I hope this is the right thread to post J Crew shoe sizing question. Could someone who own or has tried on the leather oxfords comment on the sizing? Are they TTS? TIA!
> 
> View attachment 2449313




I bought these on NYE and then went on vacation, so I haven't had a chance to wear them.  I think I sized up a half-size (can't remember exactly b/c I don't have the shoes with me at the moment).


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## nekostar0412

DiorKiss said:


> Thanks a lot girls, that's really helpful!! In that case I'll definitely get a 0 or even 00.
> 
> International izing confuses me so much, when I first came to the States I had done some research for shopping and all the online conversion charts said I was a size 6, but I ended up getting everything in 0 or 2. They should fix those charts!




You aren't the only one confused - I'm born and raised in the Southern USA and still can't figure out why I'm a 00-0 or XS/S in J.Crew when my measurements land me around a size 4-6.  J.Crew, Banana Republic, Gap, among other popular US retailers use vanity sizing in order to flatter the consumer.  I wish these companies wouldn't lie to us consumers about how big our @$$ really is, because it's annoying and makes it really hard to shop at times.  Good luck with your shopping in the states!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## pinknyanko

Just have to say my local jcrew had some pretty good customer service. I had a silk shirt that I had planned on returning due to a defect (the cuff just ripped at the seam as I was about to put it on). However I threw away the receipt as I had no plans to return it. Due to the sale they would only be able to give me $60 in store credit. Since I paid more I was thinking "forget it" and I could technically repair it at home (though it's a total pain for me due to the material). The sales girl then offered to have it fixed by the tailor on the house. I appreciated it and took her up on the offer.  and then when I went to pick it up I ended up spending $30 on the star chambray shirt and merino fair isle leggings. Lol. Guess it wasn't free after all? Haha


----------



## bonchicgenre

Have any of you ladies purchased any of the suiting in super 120? I love the schoolboy blazer but not sure how the 1035 or Sidney jacket compares. 

Any advice?

Thank you!


----------



## Gina212

I just got the Sabrina double cloth coat in Ivory for 200$ less than the original price. It's possibly one of the most beautiful coats I've ever had. I've had so many compliments on it esp. from women I know who are unbelievably picky.


----------



## saira1214

Gina212 said:


> I just got the Sabrina double cloth coat in Ivory for 200$ less than the original price. It's possibly one of the most beautiful coats I've ever had. I've had so many compliments on it esp. from women I know who are unbelievably picky.



I got that in Camel earlier this season. I also get a lot of compliments. I didn't get as much of a discount, but still got a good price. What color did you get?


----------



## Gina212

saira1214 said:


> I got that in Camel earlier this season. I also get a lot of compliments. I didn't get as much of a discount, but still got a good price. What color did you get?


Yeah it was final sale after Christmas and then I found an online coupon that took almost another 100 off it. I got the Ivory color


----------



## saira1214

Gina212 said:


> Yeah it was final sale after Christmas and then I found an online coupon that took almost another 100 off it. I got the Ivory color



Whoa. Do tell about this online coupon? I'm intrigued.


----------



## Gina212

saira1214 said:


> Whoa. Do tell about this online coupon? I'm intrigued.



 I think I just got lucky cause it was after Christmas but I always Google for promo codes, click the first two links and try some of them. Most of the time they work.


----------



## nekostar0412

bonchicgenre said:


> Have any of you ladies purchased any of the suiting in super 120? I love the schoolboy blazer but not sure how the 1035 or Sidney jacket compares.
> 
> Any advice?
> 
> Thank you!




Yup, I have tried all three of those jackets and bought the schoolboy (now known as the "classic" style because they made another schoolboy with a longer length F/W 2013) and the 1035 from this past fall 2013.  I ordered the Sidney and then returned it because I thought the bracelet-length sleeves would be too trendy and look dated - IMHO, not necessarily something I would want in a suit since I only need like 1-2 in my life.

The Schoolboy is a good blazer that can go with a variety of pants and skirts. I think the shorter length helps it to not look too frumpy or long when worn with a skirt. I own the Schoolboy in Modern Red, Festival Blue, and the purple, all from F/W 2012.  Since I live in Texas, I wear them mostly only in the winter, sometimes fall, with a pearls, a shell, and slim ankle-length black pants.  Easy dressy professional work outfit.  I save my louder style for days I don't have a training or presentation.

The 1035 on the other hand, is a very classic suit jacket.  Longer of the suiting jackets available and IMHO, works best with pants.  It can be worn with a skirt, but it feels a bit too long in the torso when styled this way.

The Sidney is a short jacket, like the Audrey (a previous style, classic cut), but with bracelet-length sleeves (i.e. 3-quarter length sleeves.  I think it's length is similar to the Schoolboy, but I didn't compare the two.  It wasn't a bad jacket, just not what I was looking for in a classic suit. 

I really like the Super 120s fabric over the stretch whatever the other fabric is, because of the look of the knit. I do not need many suits for my work and had only previously owned ones from Petite Sophisticate (yeah, remember that store?) and Banana Republic, so I can only compare it to Banana Republic's suiting equivalent of the 1035 in their Italian light-weight wool and I personally think the Super 120s knit it more fine and better looking than BR's Italian light-weight wool.  I travelled with this suit to Europe and it only wrinkled a little bit, but granted, it was trapped in a travel garment bag inside my lost luggage for a good 5 days before I received my luggage and could hang it up.

If you're looking for a good solid suit that won't break the bank (too hard, at least, compared to say, Theory or designer), the J.Crew Super 120s suit.  Sizing was the same for me in all jackets.  Depending on your height, I could recommend the 1035 for a taller lady, and the Schoolboy/Sidney for a short lady or those looking for a shorter jacket.  HTH!


----------



## nekostar0412

Gina212 said:


> I think I just got lucky cause it was after Christmas but I always Google for promo codes, click the first two links and try some of them. Most of the time they work.




Their online promo codes are always on the front and above the banner of their site.  You probably caught one of their frequent 40% off sale codes.  They offer an extra percentage off sale code almost every 1-2 weeks and the same goes for the brick & mortar stores.


----------



## Kenyanqn

JCinwrppingppr said:


> Sounds about right. The sellers location is Forest, VA which according to google maps is only a 20min drive from Lynchburg. Wouldn't be surprised if she bought out the whole factory clearance store and is now selling for a profit on Ebay! Although her prices aren't too bad, especially considering most of us are located nowhere near a clearance center!




Forest is actually in Lynchburg (at least the part where  Jcrew is located). I worked there for a couple years a while back and there were/still are plenty of people that would go to the clearance store to buy items solely for their eBay stores. Prices at the clearance store here in Lynchburg/forest are still relatively high though. The best time they get deals would be when they have the warehouse sample sales (just had one this weekend) and their items are literally dirt cheap except that you have to go digging for them. So yeah, some people make a really good killing from sales


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

ladystara said:


> They're discontinuing the cece flats!  I picked up a pair for $45 since I didn't care about the color!




Noooo! The Cece flats are the most comfortable flats that I've ever worn.


----------



## jtf0420

Layered some of my favorite J. Crew pieces on my blog today! www.callmejblog.com


----------



## chessmont

WhitleyGilbert said:


> Noooo! The Cece flats are the most comfortable flats that I've ever worn.



Oh No!  They are comfy!  I just went and ordered a couple pair with extra off with a promo code that was running I can't recall if it still is running.  I think it was extra 40% off but final sale  Thanks for the warning!


----------



## GelTea

Gina212 said:


> I just got the Sabrina double cloth coat in Ivory for 200$ less than the original price. It's possibly one of the most beautiful coats I've ever had. I've had so many compliments on it esp. from women I know who are unbelievably picky.


 


saira1214 said:


> I got that in Camel earlier this season. I also get a lot of compliments. I didn't get as much of a discount, but still got a good price. What color did you get?


 
How is the sizing on the Sabrina coat? 
I tried a cocoon coat in store and wear a 4 comfortably, but the cocoon is supposed to be a little oversized.

Also, is the double cloth a heavy fabric? I like the Stadium because it seems to be good for layering, I am hesitant on getting a heavy coat because our past couple of winters here in CA have been warm.


----------



## citylicious

Hi ladies, I've been lusting over the stadium cocoon coat but I'm so confused about what size to order! Im from Australia and normally wear a size 8. I think I would need a petite size as I'm quite short but have no idea what size to get! Can anyone help with the conversion or measurements? Thanks so much


----------



## saira1214

GelTea said:


> How is the sizing on the Sabrina coat?
> I tried a cocoon coat in store and wear a 4 comfortably, but the cocoon is supposed to be a little oversized.
> 
> Also, is the double cloth a heavy fabric? I like the Stadium because it seems to be good for layering, I am hesitant on getting a heavy coat because our past couple of winters here in CA have been warm.



The sizing of the coat is a tiny bit oversized. If your regular size is a 4, I would go with that. I also tried on the cocoon coat in a 4, but did not like the look. I ordered a 4P in this jacket so the sleeves wouldn't be too long. I wouldn't  say the double cloth is heavy fabric, but I live in Chicago and this Winter has been brutal. I haven't been able to wear it as much because I would consider it one of my lighter jackets considering the weather. I would say that it is probably best to wear this jacket in between temps of 45-50 F as a high and a low of 32 F (that may even be pushing it).


----------



## GelTea

citylicious said:


> Hi ladies, I've been lusting over the stadium cocoon coat but I'm so confused about what size to order! Im from Australia and normally wear a size 8. I think I would need a petite size as I'm quite short but have no idea what size to get! Can anyone help with the conversion or measurements? Thanks so much


 
Do you know what your sizes in other J. Crew items are?

I have a US size 6 in last year's Schoolboy blazer and it is snug, but I've been taking a small or size 4 in many of their recent tees and blouses. I tried the Cocoon in a US size 4 and it fit comfortably, still roomy although slightly short for the sleeves (I am 5'6"/1.67 meters and have long arms and a fairly broad back), so I personally would probably get the Cocoon in a Tall US size 4. I have read other reviews/forums that also say to size down, so you probably should get one size down from your other J. Crew items in petite.


----------



## Gina212

GelTea said:


> How is the sizing on the Sabrina coat?
> I tried a cocoon coat in store and wear a 4 comfortably, but the cocoon is supposed to be a little oversized.
> 
> Also, is the double cloth a heavy fabric? I like the Stadium because it seems to be good for layering, I am hesitant on getting a heavy coat because our past couple of winters here in CA have been warm.


If you are petite definately get the petite size. It is a bit oversized. I think it depends on how you want to wear it. I live in Washington where its cold most of the time so it had to be big enough to wear over sweaters. It is heavy. However I am only 5 foot 2 and got the regular and it is too long on me. It still looks okay but wish I had gotten the petite.


----------



## bonchicgenre

Bought a few things on sale but I am very ready for a new collection! Hoping it pops up online in the next day or so. 

I have friends with the cocoon and they all sized down. I personally felt it have me no shape (5'2" 125lbs).


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

I have the cocoon coat from two years ago, I am 5;2" and got it in regualr size 4.


----------



## millux

Damn. I had the "crystal rectangles" necklace in my cart and it sold out! >


----------



## saira1214

Interesting article about how Jcrew is trying to appeal more to the masses by lowering their prices.  
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/...2014_n_4686720.html?utm_hp_ref=style&ir=Style


----------



## armyofbirds

^ Update at the end of that article:

_UPDATE: We heard back from a representative at J. Crew, who clarified that the retailer will not in fact be lowering their prices. Their goal, however, is "simply maintaining a balance of pricing across the board and better communicating to our customers what we have and why it is worth the price it is."_


----------



## saira1214

I didn't catch that. Boo!

Honestly though,  I don't think they can continue to charge the prices they do when they have major quality issues.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Recent purchase....
Gem Collage Necklace
www.i974.photobucket.c






Early Valentine's Day gift from hubby...
Venus Flytrap Necklace(factory)
www.i974.photobucke





t.com


----------



## terebina786

I just got my funnel neck coat in the camel (acorn?) colour and I'm in LOVE.  It's warm without being bulky and looks so sleek.


----------



## citylicious

Thanks so much for your reply (sorry I'm so late in replying) 

I think I would need a size 2 in petite going from what you've mentioned. Thanks so much for your help  




GelTea said:


> Do you know what your sizes in other J. Crew items are?
> 
> I have a US size 6 in last year's Schoolboy blazer and it is snug, but I've been taking a small or size 4 in many of their recent tees and blouses. I tried the Cocoon in a US size 4 and it fit comfortably, still roomy although slightly short for the sleeves (I am 5'6"/1.67 meters and have long arms and a fairly broad back), so I personally would probably get the Cocoon in a Tall US size 4. I have read other reviews/forums that also say to size down, so you probably should get one size down from your other J. Crew items in petite.


----------



## sarahlouise06

MrsTGreen said:


> Recent purchase....
> Gem Collage Necklace
> www.i974.photobucket.c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Early Valentine's Day gift from hubby...
> Venus Flytrap Necklace(factory)
> www.i974.photobucke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> t.com



Both are so so stunning 

I LOVE J Crew but for me it's merely window shopping as it is so expensive here in the UK for what it is. A t-shirt costs $29.50 on the US website, and the exact same one costs £29.50 on the UK one - that is just so unfair! So I guess I will be waiting until I go to the US this summer, then I will hopefully stock up..


----------



## armyofbirds

sarahlouise06 said:


> Both are so so stunning
> 
> I LOVE J Crew but for me it's merely window shopping as it is so expensive here in the UK for what it is. A t-shirt costs $29.50 on the US website, and the exact same one costs £29.50 on the UK one - that is just so unfair! So I guess I will be waiting until I go to the US this summer, then I will hopefully stock up..



With the UK vs US prices on the website though, the UK ones include tax/duties whereas the US ones don't (since the tax will vary depending on which US state the order is delivered to). So the difference isn't quite as extreme as it seems with the prices given, but yeah, things are still a heap more expensive for the UK market than the US market! I noticed in the London store on Regent St that sometimes they don't even bother putting new price tags on the items - I bought a shirt there the other day that was marked as $78.00, but of course it rang up at the register as £78. Sigh.


----------



## sarahlouise06

armyofbirds said:


> With the UK vs US prices on the website though, the UK ones include tax/duties whereas the US ones don't (since the tax will vary depending on which US state the order is delivered to). So the difference isn't quite as extreme as it seems with the prices given, but yeah, things are still a heap more expensive for the UK market than the US market! I noticed in the London store on Regent St that sometimes they don't even bother putting new price tags on the items - I bought a shirt there the other day that was marked as $78.00, but of course it rang up at the register as £78. Sigh.



Sneaky tax :sad1: really? Gosh that really is depressing isn't it! Do you shop at J Crew much? I do love it, but I prefer to mix and match Zara/Part Two/Massimo Dutti/In Wear and get styling ideas from J Crew.


----------



## fashion16

Has anyone tried on the long sleeve sheath dress called the "Clara"? How did it fit? What is the skirt silhouette like? Is it more A line or pencil?


----------



## legseleven

sarahlouise06 said:


> Both are so so stunning
> 
> I LOVE J Crew but for me it's merely window shopping as it is so expensive here in the UK for what it is. A t-shirt costs $29.50 on the US website, and the exact same one costs £29.50 on the UK one - that is just so unfair! So I guess I will be waiting until I go to the US this summer, then I will hopefully stock up..



Agreed, prices for Australia are ridiculous. That's why I use a parcel forwarding service, even with DHL shipping, I am way ahead.


----------



## dia

I was looking forward to JCrew coming to the UK but it's shady business what they're doing matching prices with the US , even with 20% VAT in UK and there is still a huge profit they are making here!!! Oh not to mention that UK website discount codes never ever match the US ones , totally unfair . I will stick to LK Bennett , Reiss and the like for far better value IMO


----------



## lovingmybags

I bought the duffle coat (style #02875) with zippers that's available only online; anybody knows how this one compares to the stadium-cloth duffle coat (style #18652) they had from last year?  Is it thinner?


----------



## saira1214

I have ordered online from Jcrew pretty consistently for the past two or three years and just got my first cancellation of order notice the other day. I am pretty bummed and shocked since they seem to be pretty good with inventory.


----------



## DiorKiss

Does anyone know how the J. Crew Factory Shorts fit? Do they run small or large?







I want to get a pair of these, but I've never worn J Crew before and there's no store in my country so there's no way to compare. I wear a 26 in Sevens and XS in Abercrombie - should I go for a 0 or 2?


----------



## DiorKiss

dia said:


> I was looking forward to JCrew coming to the UK but it's shady business what they're doing matching prices with the US , even with 20% VAT in UK and there is still a huge profit they are making here!!! Oh not to mention that UK website discount codes never ever match the US ones , totally unfair . I will stick to LK Bennett , Reiss and the like for far better value IMO



It sucks, but EVERY company does that in Europe.
I used to be an Abercrombie fan when I was in highschool, I was pretty excited when they opened their first store in my country but of course everything was super overpriced. The hoodies that are $68 in the US are actually 88 over here!
Same with Levi's, jeans that are $78 are 109 here... It's absolutely ridiculous and it makes me want to move! Now where can I sign up for a green card?


----------



## LnA

Has anyone washed their Jcrew Pixie/Jcrew Factory Gigi pant? I just washed my twill Minnie's after a Jcrew employee said they wash it at home, and they came out fine. Wondering if I should take a chance since it's not wool. I would do delicate wash and hang dry. Thoughts?

Also, my wool Minnie's stretch at least 2 sizes larger (and I even sized down to avoid this) after a few wears and dry cleaning is getting pricey. Has anyone dared to throw their wool Minnie's in the washer to shrink it a bit?


----------



## panduhbear

LnA said:


> Has anyone washed their Jcrew Pixie/Jcrew Factory Gigi pant? I just washed my twill Minnie's after a Jcrew employee said they wash it at home, and they came out fine. Wondering if I should take a chance since it's not wool. I would do delicate wash and hang dry. Thoughts?
> 
> Also, my wool Minnie's stretch at least 2 sizes larger (and I even sized down to avoid this) after a few wears and dry cleaning is getting pricey. Has anyone dared to throw their wool Minnie's in the washer to shrink it a bit?


What color are your twill minnies? Why I ask is because I hand washed my black minnnies and the first couple times were a nightmare they bled dye like crazy!

I have both pixie and gigi pants and hand wash them. No issues with bleeding.


----------



## LnA

panduhbear said:


> What color are your twill minnies? Why I ask is because I hand washed my black minnnies and the first couple times were a nightmare they bled dye like crazy!
> 
> I have both pixie and gigi pants and hand wash them. No issues with bleeding.




Thanks, I'm gonna try washing my pixie/Gigi's at home too. My twills are black. I washed them in my HE washer with no middle bar, which is pretty much as delicate as hand washing, and the other clothes I washed it with were fine. Didn't notice any excessive bleeding but I also washed it with all black clothes so maybe I just couldn't tell.


----------



## panduhbear

Nah you can definitely tell if they bled like mine. The white band on the inside of the pant turned an ugly splotchy blue after the first wash! Maybe I got one from a bad batch...


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

I have always washed my navy and black minnie at home in the washing machine, granted the navy one is at least 4 years old.


----------



## bagsforme

50% off final sale on jcrew.com

code - EXTRA50

til Feb 17


----------



## BagLovingMom

Just got a Hughes satchel, it's very cute! With my rewards card and the sale it was only $80!


----------



## bakeacookie

I love my colorblock field jacket. It was my first j crew purchase along with the kiss kiss tee. I have glitter flats on the way to me!


----------



## firstaid

Hey everyone, has  anyone here gotten their Jcrew clothes altered? I am buying a blazer and since I am petite, I have to get the sleeves shortened. For anyone who has done that to their Jcrew blazers, is it a relatively easy process? I going to take it to a tailor, how much did you pay to get them shortened? I just want to know the relative ballpark of the cost since I have never done this before. Thanks in advance.


----------



## LuxAddicted

Recently got this necklace during the 25% off case jewelry promo. Glad I didn't bite the bullet when it was full price!


----------



## Jujuma

Going on vaca. I have the crystal necklace with the one white flower from last year. Wanted to take it with me as my "statement" piece for dinners out, but the darn thing is so heavy I'm afraid airport security will go bonkers. I would never pack jewelry in my luggage. My question is, has anyone traveled with any of themheavier jewelry pieces and how did it go? Side note I was shopping today and I got 20% off with my j crew card, I didn't see any signs so asked if it was a sale and they said no it was because I used my card, that was it no explanation. A little weird, but any percent off is good to me. Also I went in for a price adjustment and the item was not on sale in the store and they gave me a price adjustment anyway, is this new? I know in the past they always told me catalog and store prices were different and independent of each other.


----------



## intrigue

Jujuma said:


> Going on vaca. I have the crystal necklace with the one white flower from last year. Wanted to take it with me as my "statement" piece for dinners out, but the darn thing is so heavy I'm afraid airport security will go bonkers. I would never pack jewelry in my luggage. My question is, has anyone traveled with any of themheavier jewelry pieces and how did it go? Side note I was shopping today and I got 20% off with my j crew card, I didn't see any signs so asked if it was a sale and they said no it was because I used my card, that was it no explanation. A little weird, but any percent off is good to me. Also I went in for a price adjustment and the item was not on sale in the store and they gave me a price adjustment anyway, is this new? I know in the past they always told me catalog and store prices were different and independent of each other.



I travel with my jewelry in a case that I throw into my carryon. I've never had a problem and there is usually one or two pieces from J.Crew (including more recently my gray crystal brooch necklace which is on the heavier side compared to some of my pieces). Hope that helps! I had no issues with security.


----------



## Jujuma

intrigue said:


> I travel with my jewelry in a case that I throw into my carryon. I've never had a problem and there is usually one or two pieces from J.Crew (including more recently my gray crystal brooch necklace which is on the heavier side compared to some of my pieces). Hope that helps! I had no issues with security.




Thks for info. I have friends who put jewelry in their suitcases, and check them! Never! It kills me to check my makeup (I buy mini sizes and leave the LeMer home!)


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

LuxAddicted said:


> Recently got this necklace during the 25% off case jewelry promo. Glad I didn't bite the bullet when it was full price!



Gorgeous! What a great buy!


----------



## sparksfly

Anyone own the pleated shorts? The factory website has them for 40% off(so $29) but I'm wondering if they'll have another sale making them cheaper. 

I love them so I may bite the bullet and just buy them, but with shipping they're pretty expensive.


----------



## *schmoo*

I'm only an occasional J crew shopper and I saw a schoolboy blazer that was final sale and 25% off.  I bought it but a friend said I should've just waited, because everything eventually goes down 40% or more.  Is this true?


----------



## aem1470

Anyone have a pair of the Emma flats?  Are they true to size?


----------



## bakeacookie

*schmoo* said:


> I'm only an occasional J crew shopper and I saw a schoolboy blazer that was final sale and 25% off.  I bought it but a friend said I should've just waited, because everything eventually goes down 40% or more.  Is this true?




I believe so and I've only been shopping J crew for a couple months.  If it's clearance/final sale I wait till it's an additional 40-50% off.


----------



## *schmoo*

bakeacookie said:


> I believe so and I've only been shopping J crew for a couple months.  If it's clearance/final sale I wait till it's an additional 40-50% off.



Thanks.  I'll try to remember that next time. I wanted a certain color and was worried it would sell out.


----------



## LadyEnoki

*schmoo* said:


> Thanks.  I'll try to remember that next time. I wanted a certain color and was worried it would sell out.




It's true. I bought two school boy blazers in petite 4 on the extra 40-50% off. One fit perfect and the other was so wonky! Jcrew has excellent customer service so they do allow returns of final sale items if something is wrong with it or you plead how unhappy you are. I have the navy one on backorder till April so I hope it isn't wonky either. Wait till they offer another sale to move the massive amount of merch in their sale section.


----------



## *schmoo*

LadyEnoki said:


> It's true. I bought two school boy blazers in petite 4 on the extra 40-50% off. One fit perfect and the other was so wonky! Jcrew has excellent customer service so they do allow returns of final sale items if something is wrong with it or you plead how unhappy you are. I have the navy one on backorder till April so I hope it isn't wonky either. Wait till they offer another sale to move the massive amount of merch in their sale section.




A couple days after I ordered the jacket, they did have an extra 25% promo, doh!  So I called them and they allowed the price reduction - very happy about that. I think you're right about the inconsistency - one sleeve seems off.


----------



## cjy

LuxAddicted said:


> Recently got this necklace during the 25% off case jewelry promo. Glad I didn't bite the bullet when it was full price!


I love it!


----------



## ChanelGirlE

LuxAddicted said:


> Recently got this necklace during the 25% off case jewelry promo. Glad I didn't bite the bullet when it was full price!



Very nice!!   How's the quality on their jewelry?  I've been eyeing a necklace but It's a bit pricey-er than other stores like Zara.


----------



## LuxAddicted

ChanelGirlE said:


> Very nice!!   How's the quality on their jewelry?  I've been eyeing a necklace but It's a bit pricey-er than other stores like Zara.



For the most part, I'm happy about the quality of their jewelry, though I do prefer regular J.Crew jewelry over the outlet versions. I usually wait until there are promotions or they go on sale with additional off, which makes it worth the purchase.


----------



## schu5

Does anyone have the Andrea jacket? If do, how does it fit? I have my eye on a pink one on Ebay but it's a size smaller than what I usually take.


----------



## BagAddict4Ever

Gilt.com has a 25% off coupon for J.Crew factory online or in store that is free. It can be used on clearance merchandise too. You have to click buy on the coupon but there is not charge for it.


----------



## LKKay

Does anyone have the factory fatigue jacket? I'm usually a size 0/25 and I have trouble picking a size. I live in Canada so I don't have access to a store. Thanks!


----------



## Jujuma

Spring is starting to hit and I have a couple dinners and parties to go to. I bought a couple really cute sleeveless silk tops (not J Crew, shhhh, but Club M has a bunch of cute ones) and they look really cute with my black Pixies. I have plain ones but I also have both the leather tuxedo stripe and riding pant's which I really love. They just have that extra little something. My question is how long do you think I can wear them for? Of course I wouldn't wear them in the summer, but I think they're fine for spring. Agree or no? I wouldn't wear with boots, I would wear strappy or platform sandals.


----------



## Stacey D

J. Crew has very stylish clothing. I love it all!


----------



## Sukiecee

Has anyone purchased the Teddie Satchel? I cannot seem to find any reviews of this bag. I just went ahead and bought it in black, as there was/ is a sale going on and having a basic classic everyday bag at that price point is just a good idea. But I wanted to know any thoughts...

Thanks!


----------



## Sukiecee

Has anyone purchased the Teddie Satchel from J.Crew and have any thoughts/ reviews? I have not been able to find any online. I went ahead and bought it in black because the sale is pretty great- and having a black bag at that price point is a no brainer, but would love to hear thoughts! Thanks!

PS, when I get it I will post some reviews/ pics


----------



## katheryn

FYI the lace-sleeve top is only $12.95 with the promo code. It was $75.00. I think this might be a typo so I jumped on it! Both navy and ivory are this low and they are not final sale. Here is the link:

https://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/knitstees/shortsleevetees/PRDOVR~A2179/A2179.jsp


----------



## sparksfly

The lace top comes to about $17 with shipping.

So it's a steal.


----------



## scorpio69

katheryn said:


> FYI the lace-sleeve top is only $12.95 with the promo code. It was $75.00. I think this might be a typo so I jumped on it! Both navy and ivory are this low and they are not final sale. Here is the link:
> 
> https://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/knitstees/shortsleevetees/PRDOVR~A2179/A2179.jsp


Thank you for this! Ordered the navy .


----------



## Greentea

sparksfly said:


> The lace top comes to about $17 with shipping.
> 
> So it's a steal.



Thanks for the tip! I got the navy


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

sparksfly said:


> The lace top comes to about $17 with shipping.
> 
> So it's a steal.



What a cute top! Darn, it's sold out. I wish I saw this earlier today.


----------



## Jujuma

Has anyone bought the long silk tank dress that is on sale. Not the lined one they show in the dress section, this one is listed under beach cover ups. Under the description they say it's for "beach and beyond". I love it and it is perfect for day or can be dressed up for night. My only question is if you think it's too thin to wear out at night, it's not lined. I have a casual dinner but it's in the city (NY), this dress would be perfect. I'll prob wear a scarf with it. Would love to hear from anyone that has it or has tried it on regarding the sheer factor. Thanks. On a side note, stopped into my store yesterday and got the dress, gray chinos and a fabulous gold linen coated rain coat with big gold buckles down the front (love love love, never even saw it in the store and they had a few in the sale section) and spent about $225. I think the raincoat retailed around 300, left very happy. Anyway back to the reason for my post, if anyone has that dress would love to hear your thoughts. Thanks!


----------



## *schmoo*

Heard the black schoolboy blazer could be had for $80


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

katheryn said:


> FYI the lace-sleeve top is only $12.95 with the promo code. It was $75.00. I think this might be a typo so I jumped on it! Both navy and ivory are this low and they are not final sale. Here is the link:
> 
> https://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/knitstees/shortsleevetees/PRDOVR~A2179/A2179.jsp



Hmmm...I just bought this in Navy and Sky Blue and it didn't get this price with promo. Bummer.


----------



## gigiofca

Jujuma - There's the collection silk maxidress and the crepe silk maxidress. I believe you're referring to the crepe silk maxi, which is intended to be a coverup. It's unlined and on the thinner side. Other reviewers have worn it as a dress, with a denim jacket. 

The crepe silk maxi is $119.99 online + 30% off w/SWEET, not final sale. It's $79.99 in-store + addtl 40% off, final sale. 

I reviewed both collection and regular silk maxis  in this post.


----------



## Jujuma

Thanks gigiofca. Yes, mine is the one unlined one although it doesn't feel like a crepe finish at all. You're right the price is awesome. I will def read your review. Was thinking of wearing with a scarf. Thanks, again


----------



## Jujuma

Btw, I bought a small and then took it to tailor to have straps brought up and waist nipped a tad.


----------



## renza

Jujuma said:


> Btw, I bought a small and then took it to tailor to have straps brought up and waist nipped a tad.


I tried on that silk dress and I think it would definitely need a slip underneath. I liked it but it was super thin. I was thinking that if I could find it cheap enough, I would buy two and layer them. I like the flow of the silk.


----------



## Jujuma

renza said:


> I tried on that silk dress and I think it would definitely need a slip underneath. I liked it but it was super thin. I was thinking that if I could find it cheap enough, I would buy two and layer them. I like the flow of the silk.




That's a great idea. I wonder if you would get two the same size? It would probably look cool to have one be a little shorter. I was thinking about it and remembered that I have a black (that's the color I bought) two piece long shirt dress, I've had it awhile and can't remember if it's JC or Banana Rep, it's sheer cotton with a long thin strapped slip part underneath. I'm thinking the slip might be perfect underneath. I'm away and the JC dress is at the tailors! I can't wait to see if they work together. I'm hoping I still have the shirt dress, it's pretty classic so I'm thinking yes. Crossing my fingers!


----------



## bp26

firstaid said:


> Did anyone get the Dec 2013 catalogue. Lol at the jeweled llama sweater.
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_feature/NewArrivals/sweaters/PRDOVR~07877/ENE~1+2+3+22+4294967294+20+225~~~0~15~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~jewel%20llama/07877.jsp?isSaleItem=false&isFromSearch=true
> 
> 
> For the ladies who have purses from Jcrew, they have been holding up well? So they are good buys in your opinion?
> 
> Does anyone have  the continental zip wallet? http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Navigation.../03820.jsp?isSaleItem=false&isFromSearch=true
> 
> Any reviews?


i've had a leather purse from jcrew for 3 years and it's held up great, i use it weekly for work.  it's a camel color, cross body or over shoulder and i love it.  i still get compliments on it   i think it was orig 300 and i got it for 100-ish.  hope that helps!


----------



## HotRedBag

J Crew has beautiful clothing and its made of high quality!


----------



## Jujuma

So mad!!! I did something I rarely do. I needed/wanted a nice cool (as in keep me cool) sundress for today so yesterday I ran into my local JCrew and picked up the Carrie dress in that beautiful vibrant blue for full price. I try to never spend full price cuz you know the item will be on sale at some point. Well sure enough it's 30% off today with a code, less than 24 hours latter! I am a card member think customer service will refund my card. I don't have time to go to the store and do want to wear it today. So sad.


----------



## Jujuma

So happy! j Crew took care of me. They're the best!


----------



## myown

does anyone own some heels? are they comfy and true to size?


----------



## chessmont

Do the stretch minnie pants bag about a lot over the day?  The ones I ordered look nice when I put them on, but I haven't worn them out yet.


----------



## chessmont

No one?


----------



## Kenyanqn

myown said:


> does anyone own some heels? are they comfy and true to size?




Yes and yes 


"If Eve had been wearing stilettos, she probably wouldn't have needed that apple" -anon.


----------



## Kenyanqn

chessmont said:


> Do the stretch minnie pants bag about a lot over the day?  The ones I ordered look nice when I put them on, but I haven't worn them out yet.




What do you mean 'bag about'? Their pants typically stretch to fit but don't get super bulky during wear like other  brands.


"If Eve had been wearing stilettos, she probably wouldn't have needed that apple" -anon.


----------



## chessmont

Kenyanqn said:


> What do you mean 'bag about'? Their pants typically stretch to fit but don't get super bulky during wear like other  brands.
> 
> 
> "If Eve had been wearing stilettos, she probably wouldn't have needed that apple" -anon.



oops typo - bag out - as in if I get the size that fits me out of the bag (not too tight) will they look baggy and sloppy after wearing awhile - sorry!  I don't want to get them form-fitting tight.


----------



## Kenyanqn

chessmont said:


> oops typo - bag out - as in if I get the size that fits me out of the bag (not too tight) will they look baggy and sloppy after wearing awhile - sorry!  I don't want to get them form-fitting tight.




From personal experience, all their pants that I own haven't stretched to the point of looking baggy and sloppy. I think you should be fine 


"If Eve had been wearing stilettos, she probably wouldn't have needed that apple" -anon.


----------



## chessmont

Kenyanqn said:


> From personal experience, all their pants that I own haven't stretched to the point of looking baggy and sloppy. I think you should be fine .



Thanks for the info!


----------



## chessmont

myown said:


> does anyone own some heels? are they comfy and true to size?



I found them TTS but I must have a narrow heel because the pumps were always loose in the heel


----------



## sparksfly

Sale is an extra 50% off in stores and online. 

Got a super cute pair of pleated shorts for $12.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

So I went to Jcrew today and picked up two shirts that were on sale (with an additional 50% off) and a necklace (all jewelry is 25% off). 

I asked if I could use my $25 Reward Card that expired on 6/15 and the sales rep. checked with a manager who informed us both that there is a 2 week graze period for those cards. So even when they say they expire on the 15th, the are actually good until the end of the month, but J Crew doesn't advertise that. I was very appreciative of the info!  


Sent from my iPhone 9s


----------



## sparksfly

WhitleyGilbert said:


> So I went to Jcrew today and picked up two shirts that were on sale (with an additional 50% off) and a necklace (all jewelry is 25% off).
> 
> I asked if I could use my $25 Reward Card that expired on 6/15 and the sales rep. checked with a manager who informed us both that there is a 2 week graze period for those cards. So even when they say they expire on the 15th, the are actually good until the end of the month, but J Crew doesn't advertise that. I was very appreciative of the info!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 9s




How do you get rewards cards?


Anyone own the pixis with the leather stripe? They're on sale for $40 on the sale and I was thinking of picking up a pair and getting them altered to fit(I'm a 2 and I think the smallest size left is a 6) unless I find a 2 in stores.


----------



## Kenyanqn

sparksfly said:


> How do you get rewards cards?
> 
> 
> Anyone own the pixis with the leather stripe? They're on sale for $40 on the sale and I was thinking of picking up a pair and getting them altered to fit(I'm a 2 and I think the smallest size left is a 6) unless I find a 2 in stores.




You accumulate them every time you spend $ on the jcrew credit card 


"If Eve had been wearing stilettos, she probably wouldn't have needed that apple" -anon.


----------



## bijou

I went to the JCrew store near me and they were having the additional 50% off sale items as well. I got the Schoolboy Blazer in black. 

Originally $198 but marked down to $99. With the additional 50% and stacked my teacher discount for an extra 15%! My mom went an hour after I did to get one herself and more than half were already gone!


----------



## renza

bijou said:


> I went to the JCrew store near me and they were having the additional 50% off sale items as well. I got the Schoolboy Blazer in black.
> 
> Originally $198 but marked down to $99. With the additional 50% and stacked my teacher discount for an extra 15%! My mom went an hour after I did to get one herself and more than half were already gone!




That is a great deal! I almost bought one at that price a couple weeks ago but took off my sale goggles because I rarely wear blazers. But yeah if you actually use them it doesn't get cheaper than that!


----------



## sparksfly

Anyone know when this sale runs until?


----------



## talldrnkofwater

bijou said:


> I went to the JCrew store near me and they were having the additional 50% off sale items as well. I got the Schoolboy Blazer in black.
> 
> Originally $198 but marked down to $99. With the additional 50% and stacked my teacher discount for an extra 15%! My mom went an hour after I did to get one herself and more than half were already gone!



Me to.  I bought a School Boy blazer on Wednesday & a denim button down for 50% off.


----------



## bakeacookie

Does the schoolboy blazer fit TTS?


----------



## renza

bakeacookie said:


> Does the schoolboy blazer fit TTS?


It does for J.Crew, or maybe slightly large even for J.Crew. I usually wear XS in tops for J.Crew but I wear a 0 in the Schoolboy Blazer for a fitted look. I am small-chested though so you may want other opinions too.


----------



## *schmoo*

Wow, you can get a schoolboy blazer for $58.


----------



## bakeacookie

renza said:


> It does for J.Crew, or maybe slightly large even for J.Crew. I usually wear XS in tops for J.Crew but I wear a 0 in the Schoolboy Blazer for a fitted look. I am small-chested though so you may want other opinions too.




Thanks, but I am kind of busty so I am hesitant especially since it's final sale. I don't want it to not button.


----------



## chessmont

I am size 12, 34DD and the schoolboy blazer fit in Large if that helps.


----------



## bakeacookie

chessmont said:


> I am size 12, 34DD and the schoolboy blazer fit in Large if that helps.




That does help. Just wondering now if I need another navy blazer lolol.


----------



## legsandalcohol

I submitted a review of the merino tippi sweater a week ago and today I got an email from a CSR asking how she could help with a rip I experienced when I had purchased the same sweater a year ago! Did not expect that. I wonder if they'll offer to replace it. Club Monaco did that for my bf once and I was so impressed.


----------



## lillyjill

I have bought quite a bit for myself and ds from that sale check the website at 6 am for replenishments as your size might come in stock. Also  my store is nice enough to give me price adjustments on online purchase! Doesn't hurt to ask if your store could do the same


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

bijou said:


> I went to the JCrew store near me and they were having the additional 50% off sale items as well. I got the Schoolboy Blazer in black.
> 
> Originally $198 but marked down to $99. With the additional 50% and stacked my teacher discount for an extra 15%! My mom went an hour after I did to get one herself and more than half were already gone!




That's a fantastic deal!!


Sent from my iPhone 9s


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

sparksfly said:


> How do you get rewards cards?
> 
> 
> Anyone own the pixis with the leather stripe? They're on sale for $40 on the sale and I was thinking of picking up a pair and getting them altered to fit(I'm a 2 and I think the smallest size left is a 6) unless I find a 2 in stores.




Cardholders get them after spending a certain amount.

I'm not sure how well the altering would work. When I purchased my pixi pants (without the leather stripe), the sales associate told me to size down because they become loose and even saggy after several wears. I have noticed any sagging but they are a bit looser.


Sent from my iPhone 9s


----------



## scorpio69

These jcrew factory Isabelle pumps are only 9.99
http://factory.jcrew.com/womens-clo...294962018~15~~~~~~~/A0795.jsp?isFromSale=true


----------



## pavilion

The stores are offering 50% off of sale items. I picked up the lace shift dress in neon citrus, a navy pleated flared dress, and two pairs of matchstick jeans.


----------



## katheryn

I picked up the canvas Cleo bow flats for $35 in the store. They are daintier than a lot of other loafers so they are more flattering. I also ordered the Cleo loafers in hair calf leopard from the website. Definitely some good deals! There are even quite a few things that can be worn into fall.

Does anyone have one of the stretch perfect shirts? I like the fit and the stripes in French blue, but I find the material stiff and uncomfortable. I am wondering if that gets better after the shirt is washed. Also, the downtown field jacket is on promo. Any reviews on that? Thanks!


----------



## Freckles1

I have the stretch perfect shirts.... It's hRd because I am between sizes.. I get the bigger but want the smaller!!!they do feel better after washing


----------



## katheryn

Freckles1 said:


> I have the stretch perfect shirts.... It's hRd because I am between sizes.. I get the bigger but want the smaller!!!they do feel better after washing


Awesome, thanks! I think I will keep the shirt as it will be great for work and casual wear. Even though I got a petite the sleeves are way too long, so I will be wearing them rolled or under a blazer. The French blue with white stripes is really pretty.


----------



## dusty paws

has anyone ordered the new balance 620 sneakers? i love them - just want to see about sizing.


----------



## katheryn

dusty paws said:


> has anyone ordered the new balance 620 sneakers? i love them - just want to see about sizing.


I ordered my regular size and they fit fine, if slightly large. I have wide feet, so if yours are narrow you might want to go down a half size. I haven't worn them around, but they seem very comfy and well cushioned. I got the color they call cream and they are gray like they look in the picture.


----------



## katheryn

I got the field jacket in deep navy and I love it! I wasn't sure if it was my style, but I needed a light-weight, water-resistant jacket. It is so cute on and very versatile. It is cut slim, so if you want to wear it over sweaters you might need to size up. I live in Florida so I prefer the slimmer cut to wear over tee shirts and tops. I can see getting a ton of wear out of the jacket and now I want it in the moss color! Unfortunately it is no longer on promo, but maybe next time. The jacket also looks cute with the sleeves turned up as the interior of the jacket has cute plaid piping on the seams (the jacket is unlined).


----------



## deltalady

I went today and picked up a pair of black Curator pants and a black Emma double crepe skirt. Only paid $40 + tax total! It was a great shopping day.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Anyone has bought the jcrew neon citrus lace dress? How are you styling it?


----------



## KayuuKathey

Just pulled the trigger and got these 2 sweatshirts,  The sheer sleeve was reg price but the jeweled striped was on sale for $69










When I tried it on, there are so many endless possibilities with these. Can dress em up or down. Jeans or slim gap cargos with sneakers. :] I have a boyfriend sweater and jeweled collar pullover from before but these are my first 2 jcrew sweatshirts. So far im impressed


----------



## livefire

I just bought my wife the double serge navy and I think It was the heather pine?(subtle green) color.

For the navy skirt, what color of tops would work well ? Also would black or brown boots work with it?  I got her a pair of flat and heeled otk burgundy dress boots, that color work with navy or better suited the the green?

Thanks LF


----------



## sparksfly

Gilt city has 30% off jcrew factory. Can be used on top of other promotions.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Anyone bought the new car coat yet?

https://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_product_detail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524441844180&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302084068&nav_type=PRMNAV&bmUID=kyk4.4o

Need sizing input!


----------



## Freckles1

I bought the leopard kitten heels. Can't wait for them to arrive!! Hope they are true to size!!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Freckles1 said:


> I bought the leopard kitten heels. Can't wait for them to arrive!! Hope they are true to size!!


 
Don't forget to post pictures when you get them/


----------



## Freckles1

Here they are!! True to size!!


----------



## chessmont

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 2762376
> 
> Here they are!! True to size!!



pretty!


----------



## nekostar0412

AmeeLVSBags said:


> Anyone has bought the jcrew neon citrus lace dress? How are you styling it?




After seeing it on Jean of Extra Petite, I checked it out and found it to be sheer. My usually vanity size "0" worked well, but I was turned off by the sheerness of the color. I suspect the red (more like red-orange) and blue are less or not sheer.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 2762376
> 
> Here they are!! True to size!!


 
Very cute!


----------



## halohalo

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 2762376
> 
> Here they are!! True to size!!



So cute! I can see i could go with tons of stuff!


----------



## ncch

My ceces fell apart on me last week and I'm really surprised because I've never had this happen to any other pair of shoes I've owned ever.  And it's not like I wore these to death like I have other shoes.  Multiple cracks in the sole and part of it was actually dangling before it fell off (almost tripped on it). Has anyone had this happen??


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

^^ wow! I have worn my cece's a ton, the only reason I am not wearing it as much anymore it's that the inside of the shoes has started to peel off every time  I wear it for long period of time.


----------



## bettybrown

Hello,

I posted this in "authenticate this bag" but realized I should have put it here. I am not asking for a specific authentication of these bags linked below, but a more general question. I have seen this bag with a leather J. Crew brand label inside below the inner zip pocket, and I have seen it as a brass plaque as well. I assume this is a generational thing as this bag has been around for a while, and I can't imagine faking this bag as the price is *relatively* low.

My question is, does anyone know if the brass or the leather indicates an older or a newer bag?

Also I bought a used mini brompton in henna and the leather is pretty matte and very susceptible to scratching. I mean even gently running your fingernail on it will scratch it although on can just rub it bad out. It has the metal name plaque inside. But I have seen bromptons in a rich, shiny, thick, henna leather as well. Was there a year with a particularly good leather, and the delicate leather I have was a bad year?

Thank you!
Beth

Here are two examples from bags currently on eBay.

Leather tag below inner zip pocket:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mint-J-Crew...r-/151462859622?ssPageName=ADME:SS:SS:DE:3160

Brass plaque below inner zip pocket:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/J-Crew-Brom...559?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4adf272957


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Anyone shop at JCrew lately?


----------



## lulu212121

WhitleyGilbert said:


> Anyone shop at JCrew lately?


Yes. But I have only made 1 purchase this season, a gingham shirt. I hope the F/W line is better. The stuff has been too sheer, poor quality, & too pricey. I have been shopping at Madewell instead!


----------



## keodi

WhitleyGilbert said:


> Anyone shop at JCrew lately?



no, the quality has really declined..


----------



## Swanky

I shop there but I won't pay full price.


----------



## missyb

swanky mama of three said:


> i shop there but i won't pay full price.




+1


----------



## cait_rose

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I shop there but I won't pay full price.




Same here. I don't think the quality of their products warrants full priced purchases anymore [emoji22]


----------



## DC-Cutie

WhitleyGilbert said:


> Anyone shop at JCrew lately?


 
only when my SA calls me for private events or when the sale hits 40 or 50% off.  My love for the Crew has drastically declined and looks like I'm not the only one.


They really need to go back and look at J Crew circa 07/08/09 - whatever they were doing at that time, bring it back!  the quality of the clothes - great, designs - fantastic, price points - right on.


Not everybody wants to dress like Jenna Lyons in sequin pants and plaid shirts with high heels to a formal event


----------



## Belen.E

No and the last time I went to the mall I didn't even bother stopping in. However, I have been buying a lot of pieces that I missed the first go around on EBay and Poshmark. 

I totally agree DC cutie, I'm not particularly fond of Jenna Lyons' style.


----------



## Belen.E

Interesting article about this posted on JCA from Washington Post. 

Sorry, J.Crew. Female shoppers just arent that into you.
By Sarah Halzack 
March 23, 2015

It wasnt long ago that J.Crew was the envy of the retail industry. Its distinctive look  well-made basics bedecked with a splash of sequins or a door-knocker-sized necklace  stood out from less adventurous retailers in the same price range and helped the brand triple its revenue between 2003 and 2013.

And yet 2014 marked a turn in fortunes for the retailer. The company recently reported that sales at its stores open more than a year fell 2 percent in 2014. In the crucial holiday quarter, the brands financial picture was especially cloudy, with revenue decreasing slightly to $620.7 million and comparable sales sliding 5 percent.

In a rare appearance on a conference call with analysts, chief executive Mickey Drexler offered several reasons for what he called a tough year for his company, including a decline in mall traffic, intense competition and shoppers fixation on promotional prices.

And yet the biggest problem of all, Drexler said, was one of J.Crews own making: It filled its stores with clothes that women really just werent into. Weve made some mistakes, Drexler said, including missteps in our iconic classics.

Drexler said the womens business has been challenging recently and that the fits, silhouettes and color palette of the clothes simply havent connected with shoppers the way they had in the past.

J.Crew says it is aggressively trying to win customers back with fresh colors, classic designs and a more diverse merchandise assortment, particularly in the pants category. (As Drexler said, if you werent buying their skinny-cut Pixie or Minnie pants last year, you probably werent buying womens pants from them at all.)

J.Crew is learning the hard way that in an era when e-commerce has presented women with ever-greater shopping choices, customer loyalty is hard to win and incredibly easy to lose. And with its middle-of-the-road price point, the typical J.Crew shopper might be just as likely to invest in a $595 shift dress at Tory Burch as she is to impulse-buy a $8.90 crop top at Forever 21.

With that kind of breadth of competition, J.Crew is betting that the way to get ahead of the pack is not with new marketing tactics or store designs, but to simply make better, more appealing clothes.

J.Crew is not the only specialty retailer that is grappling with a style problem. Gap has lately had similar struggle, with sales stumbling hard as critics say its sportswear has veered from classic and simple to just plain boring. ...

Gaps sister brand, Banana Republic, appears to be coming out of a style rut under its new creative director, Marissa Webb, who impressed critics and analysts with fall and winter collections featuring trendy and edgy details....

The recent weakness at J.Crew comes after a long stretch in which the brand was flying high. Many attribute its recent success to its top leaders, including Drexler, the chief executive...

And then there is Jenna Lyons, the creative director who has earned the kind of cultlike adoration that is typically reserved for haute couture designers. Shes responsible for the unique, preppy-with-a-twist aesthetic of the clothes, and she is a walking billboard for how to wear them. Photos of her regularly ping-pong around fashion blogs and Instagram feeds, often featuring her in thick-rimmed, geek-chic glasses and some sort of formal-meets-casual ensemble  maybe a structured blazer atop ripped jeans or sequined harem pants paired with a striped T-shirt.

The growth and buzz that Drexler and Lyons created led to whispers about an initial public offering for the privately-held company. But amid last years slowdown, that talk has died down.

Reviving the womens business isnt J.Crews only hope for improvement. The company also includes Madewell, a newer, casual-cool chain which had a much stronger year than J.Crew.

Madewell  a destination for distressed denim, suede ankle booties, and vintage-looking button-downs  had a 14 percent sales increase in 2014 at stores open more than year, growth that is vastly better than what was seen at most specialty apparel retailers. It appears that Drexler sees Madewell as something of a pet project and that he is intensely focused on making it the next big thing in American casual apparel.

The company is also rapidly growing its lower-priced Factory outlet business, with plans to add 21 more of these stores in 2015. And it is cautiously expanding the presence of the J. Crew brand overseas, with a Paris store in the chic Marais district and plans to grow its footprint in Britain and Hong Kong.

But even if these other strategies help make up for slowness in J. Crews womens business, the company remains determined to win back its core female shopper. She is loyal as hell until we go wrong, Drexler said.

http://jcrewaficionada.blogspot.com/2015/03/do-you-still-heart-jcrew.html?m=1


----------



## katheryn

I order mainly online but I popped into the mall Thursday. I bought the floral lace sheath dress in Caribbean Sea. It fit me well and the price was great. The service was also excellent -- the SA was super friendly and hung my dress and put it in a cloth garment bag! I've never had that happen at J. Crew before. I liked the dress so much that I went home and ordered it in navy. I really like the raspberry color, too! I'll definitely get a lot of use out of the dresses and they can be dressed up or down. I also like the rolled sleeve pocket tees. They are very soft and have a nice drape. 

Dress: https://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/dresses/day/PRDOVR~C7152/C7152.jsp?color_name=caribbean-sea

Tee: https://www.jcrew.com/womens_catego...&isFromSearch=true&isNewSearch=true&hash=row0

I have more of a classic style and I have been shopping at J. Crew since the 1990s so it would be nice to see some of the traditional quality and style return. Most of what I purchase there is classic rather than trendy and I am not a fan of the ripped jeans with heels and bold jewelry aesthetic they've been promoting the past several years.


----------



## Alice1979

I have found the fit of their clothes unflattering.  Most of them are overwhelmingly huge even in the 00/000 or XXS/XXXS size  range, I'm practically swimming in them. Enough with the vanity sizing already!

I started shopping  at J Crew before 2000. Back in the early 2000s, their tailored suits  were made in Japan and swimwear were made in USA/Canada. Those were the  golden ages.


----------



## keodi

Alice1979 said:


> I have found the fit of their clothes unflattering.  Most of them are overwhelmingly huge even in the 00/000 or XXS/XXXS size  range, I'm practically swimming in them. Enough with the vanity sizing already!
> 
> I started shopping  at J Crew before 2000. Back in the early 2000s, *their tailored suits  were made in Japan and swimwear were made in USA/Canada. Those were the  golden ages*.



Not anymore unfortunately.


----------



## bagsforme

I still love Jcrew but the vanity sizing is crazy.  I usually wear a size 8/10 and have been buying smalls at Jcrew mostly on bottoms.  No wonder they have to make XXXS for smaller sizes.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

I still love Jcrew, but their price hikes are getting out of hand!!  Something from the article above, seems like they are missing out, the reason their customers shop only during promotions is because they think how much the items should have been priced to begin with 30-40% less!!  The quality has dropped, so I don't buy very expensive investment pieces from them any more! I have a winter double cloth lady day coat from 2005 and the fabric feels different than the newer versions.  And there are too many copy cats of Jcrew, a lot of times you can get the same look shopping from Target!!!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Forgot to mention, their Elsie pumps are part of the promotion this time around, which is rare. Great dupe for Manolo BBs.


----------



## glamourous1098

As a very small person, J. Crew's vanity sizing makes me  Why can't they just size NORMALLY instead of having to make 000/XXXS that still don't fit?


----------



## yellow08

I only shop at JC when I can get 40-50% off markdowns plus my student discount. Quality and fit issues


----------



## cait_rose

AmeeLVSBags said:


> I still love Jcrew, but their price hikes are getting out of hand!!  Something from the article above, seems like they are missing out, the reason their customers shop only during promotions is because they think how much the items should have been priced to begin with 30-40% less!!  The quality has dropped, so I don't buy very expensive investment pieces from them any more! I have a winter double cloth lady day coat from 2005 and the fabric feels different than the newer versions.  And there are too many copy cats of Jcrew, a lot of times you can get the same look shopping from Target!!!




I absolutely agree. I used to be a fanatic for J. Crew, and am a card holder. But I've realized a lot of their styles are similar to things I can find from the Target Merona line. I have 3 gingham shirts from J. Crew, and one from Merona. When I recently went into Crew I realized that their "crinkle" gingham button-downs are the same texture and thickness as my $10 Target version. Now I try to find something I like at Crew and replicate it when buying elsewhere. Their prices/quality/individuality has changed over the years 

But, I'd never give up my Jackie twin sets or Edie handbags haha.


----------



## Alice1979

They were having a huge shoes/accessories/jewelries sale over the weekend, additional 75% off! I visited one of the Houston stores over the weekend and was able to grab a pair of flats and sandals for $20 each.


----------



## livefire

Hi,

Does anyone know if J Crew is discontinuing the sale and line of their Double Serge wool pencil skirts?  Typically, they have new ones ready for selling this time of year, but all I see is the sale of old ones.  Does it appear they are being phased out and will no longer be offered?


----------



## cakegirl

I ordered a one piece swimsuit earlier in the  summer and the fit/cut was really weird. Big in parts, small in others, cutouts which completely revealed everything! I noted that in my review and saw there were several similar reviews. When I was on the site a few weeks later looking for another suit, a bunch more reviews had been added-pretty much everyone had the same fit issues I had.
I just noticed  J Crew has deleted ALL of the reviews. Now it says "be the first to review." Just a warning for anyone relying on them!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

^^ that's deceptive!!


----------



## lulu212121

cakegirl said:


> I ordered a one piece swimsuit earlier in the  summer and the fit/cut was really weird. Big in parts, small in others, cutouts which completely revealed everything! I noted that in my review and saw there were several similar reviews. When I was on the site a few weeks later looking for another suit, a bunch more reviews had been added-pretty much everyone had the same fit issues I had.
> I just noticed  J Crew has deleted ALL of the reviews. Now it says "be the first to review." Just a warning for anyone relying on them!


I've noticed, too. Same thing happened to me with a top I ordered. I think I'm done with ordering form them for a bit. Their sizing & fit has gotten to hard to figure out. It used to be pretty consistent, but the last few seasons for me have been all over the place. Tops will sometimes be too tight in the chest, but too big in the stomach area. The t shirts are ridiculously thin.


----------



## Chapstick

cakegirl said:


> I ordered a one piece swimsuit earlier in the  summer and the fit/cut was really weird. Big in parts, small in others, cutouts which completely revealed everything! I noted that in my review and saw there were several similar reviews. When I was on the site a few weeks later looking for another suit, a bunch more reviews had been added-pretty much everyone had the same fit issues I had.
> I just noticed  J Crew has deleted ALL of the reviews. Now it says "be the first to review." Just a warning for anyone relying on them!



Thanks for saying that!  I've been wondering whether they've been doing something shady because I'll randomly stumble upon an "older" piece on the site with zero reviews.  

Add me to the list of people who are done with J.Crew (regular retail), Jenna Lyons and her morning-after-with-a-hangover style, and their spastic quality and sizing.  
To be fair there are still good deals to be had at the Factory store now and again and I'd argue that the quality is at least on par, if not sometimes better, than regular retail.


----------



## soshesaid

Thought this article might be interesting: http://www.businessinsider.com/jenna-lyons-role-in-j-crews-slump-2015-6


----------



## Dreamybabie

I just started to know J crews. I do like some of their clothes not all. Their price to me is ridiculous. Especially when $100 sweater is made in China. The quality of the fabric is poor. (I used to sell fabric for a living). Hopefully they will improve these aspect.


----------



## llaga22

J


----------



## sheanabelle

cakegirl said:


> I ordered a one piece swimsuit earlier in the  summer and the fit/cut was really weird. Big in parts, small in others, cutouts which completely revealed everything! I noted that in my review and saw there were several similar reviews. When I was on the site a few weeks later looking for another suit, a bunch more reviews had been added-pretty much everyone had the same fit issues I had.
> *I just noticed  J Crew has deleted ALL of the reviews. Now it says "be the first to review." Just a warning for anyone relying on them!*



THAT is horrid!! Wow.


----------



## cjy

Does anyone have  the trench coat? I have been needing one and can't afford a Burberry so I finally ordered the J Crew as it has had a lot of good reviews. Just wondering the thoughts on here. Thanks!


----------



## cjy

DC-Cutie said:


> only when my SA calls me for private events or when the sale hits 40 or 50% off.  My love for the Crew has drastically declined and looks like I'm not the only one.
> 
> 
> They really need to go back and look at J Crew circa 07/08/09 - whatever they were doing at that time, bring it back!  the quality of the clothes - great, designs - fantastic, price points - right on.
> 
> 
> Not everybody wants to dress like Jenna Lyons in sequin pants and plaid shirts with high heels to a formal event


 They really need to get back to the classics.


----------



## trigirl

I was just thinking last night how this thread used to always be at the top. 

I'm really missing the J. Crew from several years ago. Haven't bought much lately at all. I'd rather pay more money for well made pieces (that is why I liked J. Crew in the first place).

I always looked forward to buying new sweaters in the winter but this will probably be my 3rd year in a row of not getting any. The quality doesn't warrant even the sale prices.


----------



## katheryn

One positive thing I have to say about J Crew is they are now offering petite sizes in more styles. I've never liked their jeans but I have bought several pairs of petite toothpick jeans this year. The denim doesn't bag, even when I wear them while riding my bike. I've also ordered a few dress shirts and petite tippi sweaters.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

katheryn said:


> One positive thing I have to say about J Crew is they are now offering petite sizes in more styles. I've never liked their jeans but I have bought several pairs of petite toothpick jeans this year. The denim doesn't bag, even when I wear them while riding my bike. I've also ordered a few dress shirts and petite tippi sweaters.


 
I have a pair of toothpick from 3 years ago and it is my favorite, just ordered another pair, waiting for it to get here!!


----------



## soleilbrun

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I shop there but I won't pay full price.



There is a lot of new Jcrew cothing in excellent shape at the Goodwill. In the $8 range. I've purchased their blazers, tops and toothpick jeans. I've gone in store and the prices are out of control even on sale. I like their jewelry but wait for super sale prices to purchase.


----------



## Aventine

I love a good Jcrew sale and won't shop full price there.


----------



## bakeacookie

I love their sizing ranges, but I must be getting the poor quality stuff. The tees have holes, the trousers fade in color. The only thing I have left is a cashmere sweater, and I could've sworn I saw a hole in the knit. I'm not rough with my clothing and I follow instructions for care. Just so disappointed with how many things I've had to get rid of.


----------



## WhiskyTFoxtrot

soleilbrun said:


> There is a lot of new Jcrew cothing in excellent shape at the Goodwill. In the $8 range. I've purchased their blazers, tops and toothpick jeans. I've gone in store and the prices are out of control even on sale. I like their jewelry but wait for super sale prices to purchase.



I have never owned so much JCrew in my life until I started shopping at GW. I had to replace my decades old boyfriend blazer because it was too big and i found a brown JC wool blazer with a Scottish crest patch on the lapel and tie-around belt at the waist. Super preppy, in great condition, and it was $7.

Agreed on the prices in the J.Crew store; Unless I am looking for a very specific item, I cannot justify spending that kind of $$$ even during a sale!


----------



## legaldiva

I just ordered a bunch of sale stuff online: leopard print Colette pumps, three L/S tshirts, a black sweater & their Point Sur cropped denim.  I'm really looking forward to the shoes & jeans.  It's been a long, long time since I have bought denim anywhere except consignment.


----------



## arcana

Hey everyone - quick question on their button down sizing since I haven't bought anything in about two years. I have some old boy shirts that I love. Does anyone know how the "favorite" shirts fit compared to the boy shirts? Specifically in the chest area. I remember the stretch perfect ones just didn't fit me at all since those don't use numbered sizing. The favorite ones have numbers but I'm not sure if they fit the same as the boy shirts. 
Thanks and happy holidays!


----------



## Dany_37

Aventine said:


> I love a good Jcrew sale and won't shop full price there.



Same here!


----------



## Dany_37

Just ordered the Cable turtleneck sweater dress!


----------



## sparksfly

They've been having such great deals on jewelry lately. I scored this necklace for $5 and this bracelet for $6. 






I've been to two different stores and they had totally different prices/sales. The necklace was 50% off and the bracelet should have been the same but it was 40%. The store that had the bracelet had tons of the necklace but instead of being $9 they were $29. 

I may hit up another store this week if I have time. The first store I went to had a few more pieces of $9 jewelry(then 50% off) and I now regret not buying them. 

The only downside to the bracelet is some of the coral paint is chipping but it's barely noticeable at $6. I can't believe someone would pay $80 for that bracelet.


----------



## kwikspice

what store was this?


sparksfly said:


> They've been having such great deals on jewelry lately. I scored this necklace for $5 and this bracelet for $6.
> 
> View attachment 3370330
> 
> View attachment 3370331
> 
> 
> I've been to two different stores and they had totally different prices/sales. The necklace was 50% off and the bracelet should have been the same but it was 40%. The store that had the bracelet had tons of the necklace but instead of being $9 they were $29.
> 
> I may hit up another store this week if I have time. The first store I went to had a few more pieces of $9 jewelry(then 50% off) and I now regret not buying them.
> 
> The only downside to the bracelet is some of the coral paint is chipping but it's barely noticeable at $6. I can't believe someone would pay $80 for that bracelet.


----------



## sparksfly

kwikspice said:


> what store was this?




Newbury St in Boston and the Natick Mall in MA 

The necklace had a red x through the $9 price and the sales associate was clueless and tried to tell me the x meant it was the last price of $29. He then talked to another sales associate and she said it was indeed $9 then 50% off. 

The store only had those bracelets for $9 but the store with the necklace had another kind for $9 which I regret getting. Not much was $9 though. I was hoping for some earrings but they all were over $29. 

This one was $19 then 50% off: https://www.jcrew.com/p/womens_cate...=&Npge=1&Nrpp=60&Nsrt=3&hasSplitResults=false


----------



## kwikspice

wow so lucky they're gorgeous!!




sparksfly said:


> Newbury St in Boston and the Natick Mall in MA
> 
> The necklace had a red x through the $9 price and the sales associate was clueless and tried to tell me the x meant it was the last price of $29. He then talked to another sales associate and she said it was indeed $9 then 50% off.
> 
> The store only had those bracelets for $9 but the store with the necklace had another kind for $9 which I regret getting. Not much was $9 though. I was hoping for some earrings but they all were over $29.
> 
> This one was $19 then 50% off: https://www.jcrew.com/p/womens_cate...=&Npge=1&Nrpp=60&Nsrt=3&hasSplitResults=false


----------



## Havanese 28

I absolutely love J Crew and I think their sales are very good.  They have been having a lot of 30% off of new merchandise and where I shop, there's no sales tax.  I especially love their blazers and basics.  I like that their pieces are so versatile and allow for individual style.  I always check the Net-a-Porter site to see which J Crew pieces they are carrying and how they style them for a completely different take on an item.  For me, J Crew is a sure bet.


----------



## sparksfly

Also scored this necklace for $5:



The previous necklace I bought was marked $24 instead of $9. There wasn't much for $9.


----------



## marcjacobsgirl7

Has anyone ever tried to get their Jcrew handbag purchased in store monogrammed? Is it even possible to get it done through Jcrew? I know you can get done it online but I recently purchased a bag in store that was a much better price than it was online and would like to get it monogrammed. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Got this blazer at Marshalls for $39.99!

https://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/blazers/regent/PRD~B0323/B0323.jsp


----------



## Jujuma

Chapstick said:


> Thanks for saying that!  I've been wondering whether they've been doing something shady because I'll randomly stumble upon an "older" piece on the site with zero reviews.
> 
> Add me to the list of people who are done with J.Crew (regular retail), Jenna Lyons and her morning-after-with-a-hangover style, and their spastic quality and sizing.
> To be fair there are still good deals to be had at the Factory store now and again and I'd argue that the quality is at least on par, if not sometimes better, than regular retail.



I'm not active in this thread but read it a lot. I use to live close to a J Crew and shop there all the time. I had a SA who would put sale stuff away for me she knew I would like, I was extremely spoiled. I now have to shop online and it is the WORST! I have def noticed reviews being there and then being gone. I won't buy anything online without a review and I def won't buy anything not on sale. Also, and because I never shopped online before, things can be a totally different price online then in the store, why?!? I'm so disappointed. I still stop into my old shore but it's just not the same.


----------



## P.Y.T.

I use to shop at JCrew faithfully but their stuff just hasn’t been appealing to me lately.. But I might have to check out their sale section.


----------



## Havanese 28

P.Y.T. said:


> I use to shop at JCrew faithfully but their stuff just hasn’t been appealing to me lately.. But I might have to check out their sale section.


Same... J Crew used to be my go-to for practically everything for myself and my young adult sons.  Not all that long ago their shoes were the best...made in Italy and classic, yet fun.  They made an outfit!  Their cashmere and Wear to Work was classic, classy and luxurious.  These past two years especially, quality has been poor, designs have been more fast fashion ( and no well done!) vs Classic with a twist.  The clothing feels cheap and fleeting.  I am so disappointed in J Crew and I really miss the Old J Crew!  I used to buy so much and now I struggle to find even one item I like from each new roll out/ season.  I seriously don’t understand why retailers feel the need to mess with something that is working?!


----------



## Sterntalerli

I’ve got a question. About 3years ago I ordered several no 2 pencil skirts. I still love them. I wanted to order several more but just seem to find one model in black. Is the skirt discontinued or am I just kind of blind? TIA


----------



## Havanese 28

Sterntalerli said:


> I’ve got a question. About 3years ago I ordered several no 2 pencil skirts. I still love them. I wanted to order several more but just seem to find one model in black. Is the skirt discontinued or am I just kind of blind? TIA


This is one of the staples hey appear to have done away with, at least temporarily.  Ridiculous!  It’s a timeless classic that always did well in solids and patterns.  I don’t understand their current direction.


----------



## Sterntalerli

Havanese 28 said:


> This is one of the staples hey appear to have done away with, at least temporarily.  Ridiculous!  It’s a timeless classic that always did well in solids and patterns.  I don’t understand their current direction.



So weird, everybody seems to love those skirts  Well too bad for my closet but good for my bank account


----------



## legseleven

Any cocoon coat owners out there? I'm a 6 in the chateau parka and reviews say to size down, just wondering if I should size down to a 2 or a 4? The 6 is a little big but I'm in Australia so exchanging it was a hassle.


----------



## kaydelongpre

Can anyone weigh in on when the Jcrew website tends to get updated with RESTOCKED items??? 
Both full price and sale stuff (not that the distinction matters)? 

I pick up basics around Jan/Feb each year, and have noticed that item pages tend to get updated with in-stock sizing twice a day at least, possibly more.  It seems like out of stock sizes to tend become available mid morning, and then sometime at end of day/later in the evening. 

This morning around 11am a ton of sizes came back in stock for tees & tanks.  I was able to grab a few but also missed out on some because I didn't check out quick enough.


----------



## kaydelongpre

^ Since I've posted this, a few items I've been watching have had numerous sizes come back in stock, usually with an inventory of 1 or 2 items. 

Looks like they continually update their inventory as they process returns...or whatever.


----------



## llyan

kaydelongpre said:


> ^ Since I've posted this, a few items I've been watching have had numerous sizes come back in stock, usually with an inventory of 1 or 2 items.
> 
> Looks like they continually update their inventory as they process returns...or whatever.



I've also found that the restocking seems to occur periodically throughout the day.  If you happen to up late at night/early in the morning, try checking then.  I've had good luck finding popbacks of hard to find items and out of stock sizes in the middle of the night, haha.


----------



## OneShinyface

I'm still a huge fan of J Crew. I miss this thread so much.


----------



## gillianna

My friends daughter has had luck in finding some hard to find J Crew business clothing on Ebay. I am not sure it the pieces are discontinued or she just can’t find her size online.  She has staples to pull together for suit looks and wears the same style but likes to have a few pieces of each.  She keeps a notebook with style numbers, names and sizes of her must have items.  

I think I am going to have my daughter do this.  She will be out of college in a 1-1 1/2 years and just starting to build a basic business wardrobe.  So far she has bought a few pieces from Banana Republic because she could actually try on the clothing in store.  My son loves J. Crew, he has hit some super sales with them these past two years.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

I really liked their Parke blazers in English herringbone wool and got a few this season - a gorgeous mossy kind of green with specks and a darker brown wool one.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

legseleven said:


> Any cocoon coat owners out there? I'm a 6 in the chateau parka and reviews say to size down, just wondering if I should size down to a 2 or a 4? The 6 is a little big but I'm in Australia so exchanging it was a hassle.


I don't own a cocoon coat but I have tried them in the store.  Their coat sizing really varies depending on the style so its best to try it on before buying.  With that said, I have a 2 in the chateau parka and the size 2 in the cocoon coat felt quite roomy to me - maybe I could have worn it with a thick sweater but I decided against getting it.


----------



## OneShinyface

I love wearing items for several years ago. People are always shocked when I tell them it's not brand new. I wore a sequined black and ivory polka dot short sleeve sweater yesterday with a white oxford underneath. I received so many compliments on it.


----------



## friday13bride

OneShinyface said:


> I love wearing items for several years ago. People are always shocked when I tell them it's not brand new. I wore a sequined black and ivory polka dot short sleeve sweater yesterday with a white oxford underneath. I received so many compliments on it.



Omg.. I have that same sweater. Haven’t worn it in a long time. You have just inspired me to pull it out and wear!


----------



## netter

I'm new to J. Crew and bought a J.C. pre-loved handbag recently off of eBay. I am truly amazed at the quality of this handbag. I would rank it better than or of equal quality to my other contemporary handbags, such as Rebecca Minkoff, Michael you know who, and even at par with  Marc him too and Louie Vuitton and my Chloe. Wow. I am happy that people are sharing the real deals of more obscure designers.


----------



## netter

netter said:


> I'm new to J. Crew and bought a J.C. pre-loved handbag recently off of eBay. I am truly amazed at the quality of this handbag. I would rank it better than or of equal quality to my other contemporary handbags, such as Rebecca Minkoff, Michael you know who, and even at par with  Marc him too and Louie Vuitton and my Chloe. Wow. I am happy that people are sharing the real deals of more obscure designers.


The handbag that I am referring to is my new to me J. Crew Factory Dorset satchel in black. Good quality thick, yet smooshy pebbled leather. Hardware is also substantial and good quality. The zipper is amazingly of amazing quality and smooth as velvet. I can unzip with one hand as it slides easily.


----------

